# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35? Junio 2013: What we say to Pandoro? Not Today +



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2013)

*A pandoro esquivando
pasaré el mes,
plusvis ganando
de tres en tres!*





[/IMG]

Suerte!!!


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2013)




----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Jun 2013)

PUTA!!!!! BERTOK!!! :XX:


----------



## Felix (1 Jun 2013)

Hola mama ferst peich


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jun 2013)




----------



## tarrito (1 Jun 2013)

primera página


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (1 Jun 2013)

Abonos guano patrocina este hilo.


----------



## garpie (1 Jun 2013)

+10 carácteres


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2013)

Pillo sitio en primera pagina para hilo de mes mítico....me mojo:

Veo caidas en el ibex por debajo de los 8200 si bien hay posibilidades tanto de subidas rompiendo el lateral en el que estamos (8200-8600) como de permanecer en el.


La gráfica avanzará hacia la derecha.


Pasare a recoger mi owned si hiciera falta, que lo dudo.


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Jun 2013)

Buenassss 
Plusvis
Tetas 
Y chorizos


----------



## ALDEBARAN (1 Jun 2013)

Bienvenidos a junio, el mes chino del jato


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Jun 2013)




----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2013)

Cuidado con Pandoro, viene a saltarse los Stop Loss de los larguistas::


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2013)

La manipulación de los últimos 2 meses ha sido terrible.

Janus, sigue recomendando comprar morralla :::::: ya verás que sorpresa

BTFD? | Zero Hedge


----------



## Cantor (1 Jun 2013)

mamoneh! no teneis vida, to er día aquí enganchaos al internec! hala, ya me tocó fuera de primera página...::


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jun 2013)

sitio en la segunda pagina...

y aprovecho para recomendar fondos en trigo americano 
Hallado trigo transgénico no autorizado en una granja de Estados Unidos | Sociedad | EL PAÍS


japon ya ha suspendido importaciones de TODO el trigo USAno


----------



## Abner (1 Jun 2013)

Second peich. Jornada de acumulación en el ibex, saldo prácticamente neutro contando desde el 24 de abril, no saben si ir parriba o pabajo.

EDIT: By the way. En el futuro del ibex se llegó a tocar el 8283. Y hay un posible nivel sin tocar en el 8242-8230(f)


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La manipulación de los últimos 2 meses ha sido terrible.
> 
> Janus, sigue recomendando comprar morralla :::::: ya verás que sorpresa
> 
> BTFD? | Zero Hedge




Muy bueno el video.

Buy the fucking dip you fucking idiot:XX:

Al final la convence el muy cabrón::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenassss
> Plusvis
> Tetas
> Y chorizos



Y gintoniques!!!!

Uno Larios-tónica plofapó!!!


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2013)

Un poco troll aquí uno que comenta esa noticia en ZH:

_How about futures down 20% on some Sunday night. Market can't open Monday morning. Circuit breakers.

Monday night . . . another 20% down. Same thing. Can't open. No one can get out.

Tuesday night, SAME THING. Prices indicated by futures now down 60% from that Friday's close. Market closed 3 days.

What happens then?_




Otro comentario:

_Two million dollars in options purchased by somebody today saying the DOW will drop as much as 38% by year's end. That's a lot of fiat to put on the line based on just a feeling we are just a bit overstretched. The top is in._


----------



## ponzi (1 Jun 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> sitio en la segunda pagina...
> 
> y aprovecho para recomendar fondos en trigo americano
> Hallado trigo transgénico no autorizado en una granja de Estados Unidos | Sociedad | EL PAÍS
> ...



na fondos no para eso se va uno directamente a la fuente 


MONSANTO


Y si el mundo revienta pues nos vamos a la bóveda del fin del mundo a por unas semillas


La Bóveda del fin del mundo


[YOUTUBE]vUlToC4lxX8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pollastre (1 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Otro comentario:
> 
> _Two million dollars in options purchased by somebody today saying the DOW will drop as much as 38% by year's end. That's a lot of fiat to put on the line based on just a feeling we are just a bit overstretched. The top is in._



Fu.... no sé, la verdad.

En primer lugar yo no estoy muy de acuerdo con el fulano cuando dice que $2M en opciones LEAPS (así se llaman las opciones de largo plazo) es mucha pasta. Ese mercado ve posiciones mucho más gordas que eso. $2M a duras penas llega a la categoría de mediano-pequeño en el diccionario FranR-HVEI HVEI-FranR.

Y luego, cada vez que algún columnista o similar publica un texto sugiriendo cambio de tendencias atendiendo a posicionamientos en opciones, la hostia alcista que viene luego es de leyenda :cook:

Recuerdo no hace ni dos semanas, que salió un artículo publicado diciendo que se habían detectado "movimientos tectónicos" [sic] de mucho volumen en el mercado OTC de las LEAPS, sugiriendo adelanto de posiciones bajistas, y dos o tres días después hicimos el mini-rally y techo en 855x ::

Para mí, la verdad es que seguimos con las espadas en todo lo alto. El cierre ha sido... mira tú qué "casualidad"... en la zona de precarga que hablamos (83K3 bajos), la verdad es que los tíos son buenos, hay que reconocerlo. 

Volvemos a estar en las mismas y para mí no ha cambiado nada: se juega el arreón 8K5+ o el paso a 8K2, con extensión en "modo Krusty" a 812x. Y esta semana entrante, digo yo que toca ya ejecutar la configuración y que nos saquen de dudas.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2013 at 09:37 ----------

Por cierto, Sr. Nico... no le he recibido [de vuelta] como Ud. se merece.... 

El representante de Clackerty en la tierra, el Obispo del AT, el monaguillo togado con túnica de color marrón glacé que atiende por delegación los oficios terrenales de la Iglesia Claquista... merece sin duda una bienvenida de vuelta al hilo más acorde a su condición, más a la altura de las circunstancias.

Niko Ola k ase? 
vuelve o k ase? ::::


----------



## peseteuro (1 Jun 2013)

Cojo ticket! 

Me ha tocado el número 23


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Jun 2013)

Keep calm y paga la coca.

Goldman Sachs: Keep Calm and Carry On Buying

Edit: En Barcelona palmaremos los primeros ::


----------



## wetpiñata (1 Jun 2013)

Yo pongo el prorreal y me sale esto...







¿eso es malo?


----------



## hydra69 (1 Jun 2013)

Yo ya quiero meter todos mis ahorros y a credito en un chicharro...a ver si suena la flauta.


----------



## Janus (1 Jun 2013)

Madrugon para hacer pole.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (1 Jun 2013)

Todo depende de lo que digan los bancos centrales, Bernanke y Kuroda.
Se están moviendo por el filo de una navaja y lo saben.
Si dicen que imprimen más los bonos estatales se van a la mierda.
Si dicen que no imprimen más los índices se van a la mierda.
El que tenga un insider en uno de los bancos centrales se va a forrar.
El resto ojos antes que cerebro. )


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Yo pongo el prorreal y me sale esto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya llegan. Ponte a salvo 8:


----------



## Janus (1 Jun 2013)

Janus lleva meses sin recomendar nada. Solo cantando algunas operaciones pero son mias, mi tesoro. Al contrario, estoy recomendando esperar en el carbon.


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Keep calm y paga la coca.
> 
> Goldman Sachs: Keep Calm and Carry On Buying
> 
> Edit: En Barcelona palmaremos los primeros ::



Tras el pete patrio, catalonia será como la peor mutación de un resident evil.

Los caminantes serán una dulce broma.

---------- Post added 01-jun-2013 at 08:50 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Janus lleva meses sin recomendar nada. Solo cantando algunas operaciones pero son mias, mi tesoro. Al contrario, estoy recomendando esperar en el carbon.



Que huevos tienes, ¿ya tienes miedo por una velilla rojuna de mierda?


----------



## wetpiñata (1 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ya llegan. Ponte a salvo 8:



La verdad es que la "niña del Nikkei" da más miedo que la niña de Rajoy...


----------



## Malus (1 Jun 2013)

Vaya mierda, al final me quede largo con 14 minis de los 20 que llevaba en los 8320. Me intenté salir a última hora pero por querer salvar todo lo posible solo me salí de 6 minis en 8310.
Esperemos que no haya velón rojo el lunes...::::::


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Jun 2013)

Que no falte gif hindi del mes


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (1 Jun 2013)

Llego tarde y pillo sitio. Me gusta que el título del hilo de este mes... porque nunca aciertan. A ver si vemos algo de movimiento.


----------



## Janus (1 Jun 2013)

Ayer entte largo en NVX.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (1 Jun 2013)

Tengo mono de GOT. A ver si hay capítulo doble mañana.


----------



## Tonto Simon (1 Jun 2013)

Malus dijo:


> Vaya mierda, al final me quede largo con 14 minis de los 20 que llevaba en los 8320. Me intenté salir a última hora pero por querer salvar todo lo posible solo me salí de 6 minis en 8310.
> Esperemos que no haya velón rojo el lunes...::::::



Ayer en los valores institucionales, KO, PG...hubo bastante movimiento...


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y gintoniques!!!!
> 
> Uno Larios-tónica plofapó!!!



que cosa más rica y no un gintonic 

pillo sitio


----------



## juanfer (1 Jun 2013)

Creo que este mes vamos a tener un lateral cansino con alguna sorpresa que otra.


----------



## Algas (1 Jun 2013)

Pillo sitio 4 páginas tarde 

Poleeeeeeeeeeeee!!! ::


----------



## Malus (1 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ayer entte largo en NVX.



Mucha suerte. Yo en esa me pase los dos últimos años pillado con mucho ojete-calor. Al final salí con poco menos de 500 aurelios de pérdidas pero por lo menos me ha servido para templar los nervios.:rolleye:
¿A cuanto ha entrado?


----------



## schrodingerdog (1 Jun 2013)

Buenas. Si este mensaje no debería ir aquí, por favor, ignoradlo.

Busco un simulador virutal de bolsa (cuenta demo, creo que se llaman), para darme el gustillo e ir iniciandome mientras me leo libros del tema. La cosa es que usando el buscador no he encontrado ningún tema relacionado. También se admiten recomendaciones sobre libros (no me importa que sean tochos, estoy más que acostumbrado), aunque en un principio pretendía arrasar con todos los ejemplares de la biblioteca de económicas de mi universidad...

Saludos, gracias por adelantado y buena suerte en sus operaciones!


----------



## paulistano (1 Jun 2013)

schrodingerdog dijo:


> Buenas. Si este mensaje no debería ir aquí, por favor, ignoradlo.
> 
> Busco un simulador virutal de bolsa (cuenta demo, creo que se llaman), para darme el gustillo e ir iniciandome mientras me leo libros del tema. La cosa es que usando el buscador no he encontrado ningún tema relacionado. También se admiten recomendaciones sobre libros (no me importa que sean tochos, estoy más que acostumbrado), aunque en un principio pretendía arrasar con todos los ejemplares de la biblioteca de económicas de mi universidad...
> 
> Saludos, gracias por adelantado y buena suerte en sus operaciones!



Mira a ver la cuenta demo de igmarkets.


Libros se recomendaron hace unos dias....yo es que soy de letras8:


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Mira a ver la cuenta demo de igmarkets.
> 
> 
> Libros se recomendaron hace unos dias....yo es que soy de letras8:



recomendé 2, la biblia del chartismo de J. Murphy y Cómo ganar dinero en mercados alcistas y bajistas de Stan Wienstein.

a disfrutarlos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Jun 2013)

paulistano:9170113 dijo:


> schrodingerdog dijo:
> 
> 
> > Buenas. Si este mensaje no debería ir aquí, por favor, ignoradlo.
> ...



De sopas de letras dice?

Intelligent investor de graham para analisis ponzístico 
Y análisis técnico de los mercados financieros de ...no me acuerdo ahora el autor....

Junio mes aún de frescor,
Tengan cuidado
pandoro está desatado
Buscando pierda calor


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> De sopas de letras dice?
> 
> Intelligent investor de graham para analisis ponzístico
> Y análisis técnico de los mercados financieros de ...no me acuerdo ahora el autor....
> ...



de J. Murphy ::

---------- Post added 01-jun-2013 at 12:02 ----------

Les dejo, espero que en buena compañía


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (1 Jun 2013)

A uno que quiere aprender trading desde mi humilde opinión... :ouch:
Coger un broker de esta lista.
Broker de CFD | Brokers de CFDs | Trading de CFDS
Hay montones yo no me voy a mojar recomendando uno.
Luego te registras y te bajas la MT4 y aprendes a usarla en demo.
En libros aparte de los que te digan los otros foreros me leería el primero el de leones contra gacelas (muy ameno de leer).
Ya luego te especializas en el tipo de trading y mercados que más te gusten.


----------



## Janus (1 Jun 2013)

Malus dijo:


> Mucha suerte. Yo en esa me pase los dos últimos años pillado con mucho ojete-calor. Al final salí con poco menos de 500 aurelios de pérdidas pero por lo menos me ha servido para templar los nervios.:rolleye:
> ¿A cuanto ha entrado?



1,91 usd.







A la vista del chart, creo que el r/r es bueno. Uno de los aspectos que más valoro, teniendo en cuenta que en la bolsa el enfoque siempre tiene que ser posicionarse en el lado más probable y defenderse del contrario con un stop, es que se está llegando a un soporte viniendo de una secuencia de máximos crecientes. Eso le confiere una mayor probabilidad de rebote. Sin embargo, cuando se tantea un soporte viniendo de máximos decrecientes .... la probabilidad de romper el soporte hacia abajo es mayor. Eso es por lo que en los canales bajistas, siempre los soporte terminan cediendo. En esos casos, quien manda es la secuencia de máximos decrecientes. Es lo que está sucediendo en Alpha y de ahí que comente reiteradamente que hay que esperar.

En el punto de la probabilidad .... también existe sitio para "1-p" así que hay que defenderse con un stop y buscar siempre entradas con un r/r interesante. Ese es el momento en el que está NVX.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Jun 2013)

Hay días que no puedo leerles:

¿Se ha comentado por aquí el contrasplit 5:1 del POP para este mes y el alto volumen que está teniendo durante las últimas semanas?
¿Cómo veis la acción? Yo la sigo esperando a 0,24


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Jun 2013)

Tenéis algún enlace de esos libros en PDF? O por privado al Mail? Me resultaría un poco complicado comprármelos aquí en español....


----------



## hombre-mosca (1 Jun 2013)

Solo una pequeña cosa, veo el grafico y su distribucion por volumen y me falta algo.... ese ultimo volumen de donde viene. Por ello posteo un grafico mas amplio. Puede explicar que algunos de principios del 2011 han saltado por fin del barco (con pequeñas perdidas) y daria mas fuerza a su tesis.







Janus dijo:


> 1,91 usd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (1 Jun 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Tenéis algún enlace de esos libros en PDF? O por privado al Mail? Me resultaría un poco complicado comprármelos aquí en español....



josé luis cárpatos - leones contra gacelas - Download - 4shared
Es necesario registrarse pero tienen mucho material compartido.
JJ MURPHY -Análisis Técnico de los Mercados Financieros (map bolsa) - Download - 4shared
Si no a traves de scribd tambien hay mucho material. :Baile:
Otros libros interesantes:
Inversor inteligente de Graham.
Tao de Warren Buffet.
Secretos de Inversion de Soros/Buffet.
Trading Chaos VOL 1 y 2 Bill Williams.


----------



## Lechu (1 Jun 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Tenéis algún enlace de esos libros en PDF? O por privado al Mail? Me resultaría un poco complicado comprármelos aquí en español....



TRADING EN LA ZONA Mark Douglas.pdf

Mírate este hilo buscando encontraras enlaces buenos 



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/186179-libros-trading-6.html


----------



## schrodingerdog (1 Jun 2013)

Gracias a todos por los consejos! Ya tengo la cuenta demo del IGMarkets, y me pondré con los libros en breves!


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (1 Jun 2013)

Y para los que quieran una introducción sobre el trading algorítmico, que es lo que hacen los markets makers hoy en día, este documental es recomendable.
La noche temática - Trading de alta frecuencia, La noche temática - RTVE.es A la Carta


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jun 2013)

esto para el cantabro futuropepito:
Propiedades en el Norte con descuentos de hasta el 40%,Entorno, expansion.com


----------



## wetpiñata (1 Jun 2013)

Se lo dije: ya le han puesto en horario tarot...

Monday, 3 June 2013
Board member: *Mario Draghi*
Event: Keynote speech by the President at 2013 International Monetary Conference organised by BNP Paribas in Shanghai, China.
*Time: 9 a.m. local time / 3 a.m. CET*
Venue: Four Seasons Hotel Shanghai, 500 Weihai Road, Shanghai
Contact number: Janet Puls, International Monetary Conference, e-mail: jpuls@aba.com; Regina K. Schüller, Head of Press and Information Division, ECB, +49-1344-7457
Text: The text will be made available on the ECB's website after delivery.
Notes: Participation upon invitation only.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Jun 2013)

Draghi puede montar un buen gap el lunes.


----------



## wetpiñata (1 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Draghi puede montar un buen gap el lunes.


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Draghi puede montar un buen gap el lunes.



Pa arriba o pa abajo?


----------



## Malus (1 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Y para los que quieran una introducción sobre el trading algorítmico, que es lo que hacen los markets makers hoy en día, este documental es recomendable.
> La noche temática - Trading de alta frecuencia, La noche temática - RTVE.es A la Carta



Me lo he tragado enterito, muy interesante.


----------



## wetpiñata (1 Jun 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Pa arriba o pa abajo?



Lo suyo sería hundirlo el lunes para levantarlo el jueves en la conferencia de prensa del consejo de gobierno del BCE (su especialidad)...

Pero igual les da por cambiar...


----------



## Janus (1 Jun 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> esto para el cantabro futuropepito:
> Propiedades en el Norte con descuentos de hasta el 40%,Entorno, expansion.com



Es basura, hay que buscar en zonas decentes en la capital. El resto no vale para nada.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (1 Jun 2013)

Cuidado con los gaps que los carga el Draghi. :Aplauso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Jun 2013)

Me he bajado de ivoox la entrevista de Salvados al juez Bermúdez. Os la recomiendo.


----------



## burbubolsa (1 Jun 2013)

[YOUTUBE]o8CoOMJzaAk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Jun 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Pa arriba o pa abajo?



Si lo supiese me retiraba el lunes ::


----------



## j.w.pepper (1 Jun 2013)

Malus dijo:


> Me lo he tragado enterito, muy interesante.



Vaya mundo de gángsters el de los leoncios robotizados que controlan todo el cotarro. Este documento periodístico es una joya, muy ilustrativo: "Ya nadie gana si no manipula, como todo el mundo lo hace, te ves obligado a hacerlo sino es como si corrieras con un grillete". Y los organismos de supervisión resultan totalmente inútiles ante tales prácticas. Hacia donde vamos!!! Esto no es economía, ni finanzas, ni un mercado transparente, es un casino mafioso dominado por algoritmos escritos por cerebros informáticos, físicos, etc. La casa siempre gana.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Jun 2013)

Te adjunto la cita de un jran tladel :::: que postea en otro foro: 
"There are three ways to make a living in this business: be first, be smarter, or cheat."



j.w.pepper dijo:


> Vaya mundo de gángsters el de los leoncios robotizados que controlan todo el cotarro. Este documento periodístico es una joya, muy ilustrativo: "Ya nadie gana si no manipula, como todo el mundo lo hace, te ves obligado a hacerlo sino es como si corrieras con un grillete". Y los organismos de supervisión resultan totalmente inútiles ante tales prácticas. Hacia donde vamos!!! Esto no es economía, ni finanzas, ni un mercado transparente, es un casino mafioso dominado por algoritmos escritos por cerebros informáticos, físicos, etc. La casa siempre gana.


----------



## HisHoliness (1 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]o8CoOMJzaAk[/YOUTUBE]



Tío, no te lo dicen, pero se siguen sin ver tus movidas, yo creo que ya es un complot a gran escala contra ti, deduzco que de Bertok, o el mismo Calopez.

Te la están jugando primo. Al loro.


----------



## juanfer (1 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hay días que no puedo leerles:
> 
> ¿Se ha comentado por aquí el contrasplit 5:1 del POP para este mes y el alto volumen que está teniendo durante las últimas semanas?
> ¿Cómo veis la acción? Yo la sigo esperando a 0,24



Esta el dicho del foro cuando haces POP ya no hay stop. Los bancos dependen de draghi algún dia puede haber sorpresa mejor no entrar.


----------



## ponzi (1 Jun 2013)

schrodingerdog dijo:


> Buenas. Si este mensaje no debería ir aquí, por favor, ignoradlo.
> 
> Busco un simulador virutal de bolsa (cuenta demo, creo que se llaman), para darme el gustillo e ir iniciandome mientras me leo libros del tema. La cosa es que usando el buscador no he encontrado ningún tema relacionado. También se admiten recomendaciones sobre libros (no me importa que sean tochos, estoy más que acostumbrado), aunque en un principio pretendía arrasar con todos los ejemplares de la biblioteca de económicas de mi universidad...
> 
> Saludos, gracias por adelantado y buena suerte en sus operaciones!



Para abrir el apetito


1)

Warren Buffett y la interpretación de estados financieros: Invertir en empresas con ventaja competitiva: Amazon.es: Mary Buffet, David Clark: Libros


2)


Acciones ordinarias y beneficios extraordinarios: Common Stocks and Uncommon Profits: Amazon.es: Philip A. Fisher: Libros

3)

El pequeño libro que bate al mercado Gestion Conocimiento: Amazon.es: Joel Greenblatt: Libros


4)


http://www.amazon.es/El-inversor-inteligente-ebook/dp/B009GT4PA2/ref=pd_rhf_dp_p_t_3_HSBJ


----------



## Janus (1 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Te adjunto la cita de un jran tladel :::: que postea en otro foro:
> "There are three ways to make a living in this business: be first, be smarter, or cheat."



from to side to side, everybody like this.
Come on.


----------



## j.w.pepper (1 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Te adjunto la cita de un jran tladel :::: que postea en otro foro:
> "There are three ways to make a living in this business: be first, be smarter, or cheat."



Then the unique choice a small investor has is to be smarter, the big fish cheat therefore they will be always the first ones.


----------



## egarenc (1 Jun 2013)

Sacado de invertirenbolsa, historia para reflexionar:

_Hola de nuevo compañeros!

Como ya sabeis en Septiembre de 2011 comenzé la creación de mi cartera a L/P, desde entonces ha llovido mucho, han pasado muchas cosas y he conseguido ganar una experiencia muy importante según mi punto de vista. 
Como ya sabreis la suerte me acompañó al inicio de la creacion de mi cartera y pude comprar unas acciones de calidad a muy buen precio, primero me marqué unos objetivos y una estrategía a seguir.

Los objetivos era obtener el maximo rendimiento posible con accines de calidad a L/P, de forma que realizando importantes aportaciones anuales junto con la reinversion de dividendos pudiera disponer una cartera solvente la cual me proporcinara una jubilación anticipada acomodada.

En 2011 Tenia 31 años, comenzaba con 30.000€ y tenia previsto aportar un mínimo de 10.000€ anuales. Desde mi punto de vista buenos números para una cartera L/P, hasta octubre del 2011 realizé compras a precios de saldo, muchos envidiabais los precios de entrada que había conseguido, pero entonces comenzé a cometer errores y a desmarcarme de mi estrategía y objetivos.

Empeze a leer más y más, buscar información y descubrí otros productos como los futuros y los CFD, a simple vista muy rentables pero a costa de un riesgo muy alto que no era aceptable. Al tiempo conocí a una persona que estube siguiendo sus movimientos de cerca y parecía saber bastante de lo que hablaba, lo controlé durante algún tiempo y comprobaba sus predicciones, fallaba, pero acertaba mucho más de lo que fallaba. Fue en este punto donde comenzé a plantearme la viabilidad del trading intradia, finalmente contacté con esta persona y llegamos a un acuerdo, donde tome la decision de modificar mi estrategía de inversión.
La idea era hacer operaciones a corto plazo y reinvertir los beneficios en la cuenta de largo plazo, finalmente decidí limitar la cuenta de L/P a 28.000€, y abrir otra cuenta con 20.000€ más para realizar operaciones de corto plazo. Aquí comienza la fiesta.

Con el consejo de este persona realizé varias compras, Santander, Prisa, Deoleo, con santander gané algo en poco tiempo, pero con prisa tome la decision de cerrar posiciones para disponer de liquido para invertir en deoleo. Con los más de 23.000€ que disponia realize en varias semanas compras de deoleo a un promedio de 0,28€ por titulo, los cuales fueron vendidos a los meses a 0,50€. Unos beneficios brutales, os podeis imaginar... Esto me llevo a cometer otro error, decidi vender la cartera de L/P para disponer de más liquido y poder meterme en las CFD con colchon suficiente para no pillarme los dedos, pero ahí la cosa se fué de las manos, con los consejos recibidos operaba cada día en varios productos, unas veces ganaba y otras perdía, (ahora soy consciente del apalancamiento que llevaba) habia operaciones con 10.000€ de beneficio! esto te descoloca bastante, algo esta pasando pero no sabes lo que es, ganas dinero pero algo te dice que no es normal, pero vas ganando y que motivo hay para parar?.

Finalmente la cosa se complicó, tengo a mi padre con 58 años y una rara enfermedad, es una emfermedad que afecta a riñones, cerebro y corazon, el aparentemente estaba bien , pero de un día para otro cambio totalmente, lo llevé de urgencía al clinico de Barcelona, para que lo visitara su doctora, lo monitorizarón y tumbado en una cama estaba a 180 pulsaciones, no tenia fuerzas para nada, y las noticias que nos dierón eran muy desalentadoras, nos hablaban de que fueramos conscientes que a lo mejor no salia con vida del hospital. Esto es un golpe muy muy duro, y la mente esta centrada en este tema, no piensa en nada más. Finalmente a los días hubo una mejora con expectativas de que la cosa pudiera mejorar mucho. Por suerte, estoy muy agradecido que ha día de hoy mi padre todavia me acompaña y en unos meses sera abuelo de gemelos. Pero hablando de todo esto, no estamos en un foro de inversiones? no estaba operando con CFD? Que ha pasado con las CFD? Pues muy sencillo, que una cuenta con casi 68.000€ estaba practicamente a 0€. Con los nervios de la situacion del momento deje operaciones abiertas, y en horas todo se esfumo.

Al principio no te lo crees, no sabes en que pensar, te consuelas pensando en que la vida es más importante y esta vez hemos ganado la partida, pero aún asi, os puedo asegurar que durante meses no te quitas el tema de la cabeza. Por otra parte es posible que el final hubiera sido el mismo, ya que uno gana hasta que empieza a perder, pero eso lo veo con claridad ahora, igual que vi ganancias de 10.000€ vi perdidas por el mismo importe. La inversión a largo plazo es una cosa, y el trading es otra muy diferente, es un trabajo, con las CFD pasaba noches delante del monitor, hay que dedicar la vida a ello, es una profesión para gente muy preparada y muy sacrificada, y esa no es mi profesion.

No me averguenzo de haber perdido casi 48.000€ de mi propio bolsillo, lo valoro como una experiencia, y continuo pensando que la bolsa a L/P es muy rentable, antes de que acabe el año intentare liquidar los 55.000€ que tengo pendientes de hipoteca y de cara al año que bien tengo pensado volver a formar mi cartera de L/P, esta vez con , mucha más sangre fría y con las ideas mucho más claras.

Pido disculpas si faltan letras, acentos o faltas de ortografía, escribo desde un Ipad y es un tanto incomodo para un texto tan largo. 
Última edición por kalasv; Hoy a las 17:18_


----------



## ponzi (1 Jun 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> Sacado de invertirenbolsa, historia para reflexionar:
> 
> _Hola de nuevo compañeros!
> 
> ...



1) Regla

Como dice Buffett 


"Nunca arriesgues nada que sea importante para ti por conseguir algo que no lo es"

Este señor arriesgo sus ahorros aun debiendo dinero al banco y encima el padre cayo enfermo. En primer lugar debería haber liquidado la hipoteca.


Te dejo el link del que para mi gusto es uno de los mejores discursos de Warren Buffett

Warren buffett

Ya lo dijo Einstein : El interés compuesto es la mayor fuerza del universo

Mira la diferencia entre conseguir un 10%-20% anual a largo plazo

Interés compuesto: Fórmula y ejemplosAcademia de Inversión – Aprende value investing desde cero


Vale mas conseguir un 10%-15% anual recurrente todos los años que no pegar un pelotazo un año y al siguiente quebrar


----------



## Janus (1 Jun 2013)

Un ejemplo claro de que no utilizar stops puede hacer que un par de posiciones arruine el trabajo constante de mucho tiempo.

Esto es muy sencillo de entender. Sin stops no se opera. Utilizar esos stops hubiera contado una historia diferente.

No aprenden ni hay quien les haga entender.

Es exactamente lo mismo que aparcar el coche y dejarlo abierto. Te lo roban seguro.


----------



## ponzi (2 Jun 2013)

No me lo puedo creer, el mercado inmobiliario parece que en algunas zonas ya ha tocado fondo...


Mirar la evolución del precio medio de la vivienda de Abril en idealista

Idealista

La comunidad valencia esta a la cabeza , Soria y Logroño también en positivo.Me da que en algunas zonas si no han visto el suelo están muy cerca de verlo


----------



## Janus (2 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No me lo puedo creer, el mercado inmobiliario parece que en algunas zonas ya ha tocado fondo...
> 
> 
> Mirar la evolución del precio medio de la vivienda de Abril en idealista
> ...



Yo no me fiaría mucho de las estadísticas y sí de lo que los ojos ven. No tiene un chavo ni el tato. Cada vez cuesta más acceder al crédito y los dineros brillan por su ausencia por el paro y por las bajadas de salario.
En breve vendrá otra ondanada de miedo sobre la UE y el euro a cuenta de Portugal etc.... En cuanto acaben las elecciones alemanas, veremos.


----------



## ponzi (2 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo no me fiaría mucho de las estadísticas y sí de lo que los ojos ven. No tiene un chavo ni el tato. Cada vez cuesta más acceder al crédito y los dineros brillan por su ausencia por el paro y por las bajadas de salario.
> En breve vendrá otra ondanada de miedo sobre la UE y el euro a cuenta de Portugal etc.... En cuanto acaben las elecciones alemanas, veremos.



No es todo el inmobiliario, es la media de alguna ciudad en concreto donde las caídas se están empezando a frenar, evidentemente no se puede generalizar, en algunos sitios queda basstante caída y en otros si se sube serán subidas tan tímidas que ni se notaran mas bien habría que hablar de estancamiento.La media en España seguira bajando eso no me cabe ninguna duda (al menos un 10%-20% mas)al menos hasta que el sector bancario este totalmente saneado .Puede parecer poco creíble pero el saneamiento del sector bancario ahora mismo supera el 80%, queda la puntilla final, unos dos años de conversión de deuda en acciones por la fuerza y la entrada de fondos buitre.

---------- Post added 02-jun-2013 at 02:24 ----------

Janus mira esto


Preparando el camino de las futuras quitas

Creo que ya se han dado cuenta que la deuda es impagable así que todos los bonos y obligaciones de la zona euro que hayan sido emitidos despues del 1 de enero de 2013 llevan la clausula CAC, así que NO COMPREIS DEUDA PUBLICA. Eso si las letras están al margen. Previsiblemente los próximos 2-3 años veremos quitas


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jun 2013)

ponzi.

creo que te equivocas con tener cerca el suelo.
quedan muchos años por delante. otro tema es que te merezca la pena comprar para alquilar o para vivir cuando caigan menos de un 3% 

yo soy de los que piensan que sacarle un 10% es jodido y menos cuando siguen bajando alquileres.

en unos años llegará el mfbh y algunos haremos cuentas otra vez de si comprar o mejor invertir lo no necesario.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Jun 2013)

Yo creo que Ponzi no se equivoca, Amancio este año está en bienes raíces. ienso:


----------



## ponzi (2 Jun 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> ponzi.
> 
> creo que te equivocas con tener cerca el suelo.
> quedan muchos años por delante. otro tema es que te merezca la pena comprar para alquilar o para vivir cuando caigan menos de un 3%
> ...



El mercado inmobiliario no volverá a revalrizarse un 10%-15% anual y menos mal porque es un bien de primera necesidad. Pero es una realidad que en algunas zonas aunque disimuladamente el precio ha subido, aunque solo sea un 1%-2%.,también piensa lo que han bajado en algunas zonas, hay pisos en la costa que ya valen menos de 10.000 eu e incluso en la capital por menos de 20.000 vale que no son las mejoras zonas, pero es que estamos hablando de caídas superiores al 85%.


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El mercado inmobiliario no volverá a revalrizarse un 10%-15% anual y menos mal porque es un bien de primera necesidad. Pero es una realidad que en algunas zonas aunque disimuladamente el precio ha subido, aunque solo sea un 1%-2%.,también piensa lo que han bajado en algunas zonas, hay pisos en la costa que ya valen menos de 10.000 eu e incluso en la capital por menos de 20.000 vale que no son las mejoras zonas, pero es que estamos hablando de caídas superiores al 85%.



Con un paro al 30%, la campana de población invirtiéndose, la emigración, el credit crunch, la bajada de la seguridad en conservar tu puesto de trabajo y la bajada de salarios para quienes se están incorporando/reincorporando...... los barrios de clase media seguirán bajando, los barrios de chusma entrarán en un no-mercado donde una vivienda no la querrás ni regalada y las zonas Premium de las ciudades aguantarán, la gente con dinero ya se ha posicionado: quien necesitaba vender ya ha recibido ofertas y lo ha hecho y quien no necesita vender está esperando a una recuperación del precio.
Mi opinión: seguimos por encima de otros países en la relación precio/salario con lo que los precios deberían seguir bajando, ahora tal vez andamos por precio de 2003-2004? Deberíamos llegar al nivel del año 2000.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (2 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No me lo puedo creer, el mercado inmobiliario parece que en algunas zonas ya ha tocado fondo...
> 
> 
> Mirar la evolución del precio medio de la vivienda de Abril en idealista
> ...



Ponzi, hay muy pocas transacciones, y menos que va a haber, es difícil hacer esa afirmación. Creo que el haber comprado te predispone a ver suelos en cualquier indicio, cuando hay más de lo contrario. Es igual que en bolsa. En cualquier caso el tiempo dirá, yo quiero ver un sell-off en toda regla, que no se ha producido, y que nos debe la magnitud de esta burbuja.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Jun 2013)

Para ver un repunte en vivienda tiene que haber trabajo que no hay y crédito que tampoco. Pero yo creo que los inversores de bienes raíces con buen ojo si que pueden hacerse con gangas en estos tiempos. ienso:


----------



## silverwindow (2 Jun 2013)

¿Vosotros entrariais?


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (2 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Con un paro al 30%, la campana de población invirtiéndose, la emigración, el credit crunch, la bajada de la seguridad en conservar tu puesto de trabajo y la bajada de salarios para quienes se están incorporando/reincorporando...... los barrios de clase media seguirán bajando, los barrios de chusma entrarán en un no-mercado donde una vivienda no la querrás ni regalada y las zonas Premium de las ciudades aguantarán, la gente con dinero ya se ha posicionado: quien necesitaba vender ya ha recibido ofertas y lo ha hecho y quien no necesita vender está esperando a una recuperación del precio.
> Mi opinión: seguimos por encima de otros países en la relación precio/salario con lo que los precios deberían seguir bajando, ahora tal vez andamos por precio de 2003-2004? Deberíamos llegar al nivel del año 2000.



1986 + inflación, ppcc dixit.


----------



## Algas (2 Jun 2013)

Llevo timpo oteando pisos por Madrid (en los barrios que me conozco) y cuando he hablado de dineros siempre me he ido un 30% por debajo... pero pagando tocateja . 
La gente al principio parece que te van a echar a patadas, pero en cuanto visualizan el dinero en la cuenta, dan la impresión de estar deacuerdo con una bajada del 15-20% (que yo no). Los precios de las estadísticas, están infladas, a diferencia que con las acciones, no sabemos el precio final al que se produce la venta de un inmueble.

---------- Post added 02-jun-2013 at 10:52 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> ¿Vosotros entrariais?




Si te refieres a empresas de comida, ropa y demás productos del día a día de lo que podríamos considerar clase media, yo sí entraré a largo plazo (para mi jubilación), pues cuento con que en américa del sur y asia la población creciente se vaya tornando más capitalista/consumista y quiera sus zapatillas axis, su big-mac, el mércedes... ::


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2013)

El precio de los pisos seguirá bajando por largo tiempo.

No se trata de saber si están en precio o no, que están todavía muy inflados, si no de casar oferta y demanda.

En la demanda, el que tiene pasta (tocatejista) está acojonado porque la crisis es muy seria y podemos estar entrando en un nuevo paradigma. El que necesita pedir un crédito, tiene más miedo todavía porque el futuro laboral es incierto y en todo caso cuencoarrocista.

El mercado inmutilado expañó está muerto para mucho tiempo.

En general, el que compre ahora para especular se va a pegar una castaña monumental por la caída adicional que se va a comer y por los gastos de mantenimiento del zulo con IBI, basuras, comunidad, .....


----------



## ponzi (2 Jun 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Ponzi, hay muy pocas transacciones, y menos que va a haber, es difícil hacer esa afirmación. Creo que el haber comprado te predispone a ver suelos en cualquier indicio, cuando hay más de lo contrario. Es igual que en bolsa. En cualquier caso el tiempo dirá, yo quiero ver un sell-off en toda regla, que no se ha producido, y que nos debe la magnitud de esta burbuja.



Puede que este condicionado, no lo se, lo que es una realidad que en determinadas zonas de España los pisos están subiendo, ligeramente pero al fin y al cabo subiendo.Una cosa es que en algunos sitios el suelo este muy cerca y otra muy diferente que pase después, ni yo ni nadie lo sabe, aunque en mi opinión nos tiraremos unos cuantos años reptando por el suelo,pero es solo mi opinión.

---------- Post added 02-jun-2013 at 11:48 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Con un paro al 30%, la campana de población invirtiéndose, la emigración, el credit crunch, la bajada de la seguridad en conservar tu puesto de trabajo y la bajada de salarios para quienes se están incorporando/reincorporando...... los barrios de clase media seguirán bajando, los barrios de chusma entrarán en un no-mercado donde una vivienda no la querrás ni regalada y las zonas Premium de las ciudades aguantarán, la gente con dinero ya se ha posicionado: quien necesitaba vender ya ha recibido ofertas y lo ha hecho y quien no necesita vender está esperando a una recuperación del precio.
> Mi opinión: seguimos por encima de otros países en la relación precio/salario con lo que los precios deberían seguir bajando, ahora tal vez andamos por precio de 2003-2004? Deberíamos llegar al nivel del año 2000.



Lo de la emigración sinceramente tengo mis dudas, si es verdad que se ha ido mucha gente pero hay unos datos que son demoledores: Hace mas de una década en este país solo vivían 38 mill de habitantes hoy en día superamos los 47 mill, yo no veo por ningún lado que la población haya bajado otra vez años a 38 mill.Es mas me juego con cualquiera que la población no bajara de 40 mill. La realidad es que da igual por donde mire todo esta a tope de gente: Metro,autobús,autovías,colegios,guarderias,hospitales y Supermercados. Es mas reto a quien tenga hijos pequeños en Madrid que busque una guardería publica, ya veréis que divertida la experiencia. Sobre precios del año 2000 yo creo que en algunas ya zonas ya hemos llegado si a eso le sumas la inflación de 13 años evidentemente estamos por debajo de esos niveles, siendo muy conservador un 2% anual al cabo de 13 años es un 29% y los bancos centrales han sido de todo menos conservadores.




bankiero dijo:


> Para ver un repunte en vivienda tiene que haber trabajo que no hay y crédito que tampoco. Pero yo creo que los inversores de bienes raíces con buen ojo si que pueden hacerse con gangas en estos tiempos. ienso:




Ahora mismo es un momento muy bueno para cualquier comprador, entre del stock y el panico tiene todo a su favor. Lo que dices es verdad sin trabajo difícilmente se van a vender pisos, pero no nos olvidemos que la población en algo mas de una década se ha incrementado en cerca de 10 mill y toda esa gente además vienen de países donde lo mas normal del mundo es tener 3-5 hijos, tarde o temprano toda esa gente tendrá necesidad de un techo.Además a pesar de tener una de las peores crisis de nuestra historia la verdad es que a día de hoy netamente ha mas personas trabajando que ene l año 1998-2000, 6 mill de parados con 10 mill de personas mas. Yo no conozco ningún país del mundo que haya vivido un cambio estructural en su población tan exagerado y en tan poco tiempo como el que se ha dado aquí 

---------- Post added 02-jun-2013 at 11:53 ----------




bertok dijo:


> El precio de los pisos seguirá bajando por largo tiempo.
> 
> No se trata de saber si están en precio o no, que están todavía muy inflados, si no de casar oferta y demanda.
> 
> ...



Aunque no te lo creas hay transacciones , incluso me atrevería a decir que bastantes si nos atenemos a la realidad, hay cerca de un 30% de paro, el crédito esta cerrado y casi todas las compras se hacen a tocateja.Yo lo que veo que la demanda existe otra cosa es que por A o por B no se pueda satisfacer.Y si creo que el precio medio de la vivienda en España seguirá bajando, pero eso no quita que en algunos sitios ese ajuste ya se haya producido.


----------



## Janus (2 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No es todo el inmobiliario, es la media de alguna ciudad en concreto donde las caídas se están empezando a frenar, evidentemente no se puede generalizar, en algunos sitios queda basstante caída y en otros si se sube serán subidas tan tímidas que ni se notaran mas bien habría que hablar de estancamiento.La media en España seguira bajando eso no me cabe ninguna duda (al menos un 10%-20% mas)al menos hasta que el sector bancario este totalmente saneado .Puede parecer poco creíble pero el saneamiento del sector bancario ahora mismo supera el 80%, queda la puntilla final, unos dos años de conversión de deuda en acciones por la fuerza y la entrada de fondos buitre.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-jun-2013 at 02:24 ----------
> 
> ...





Mi visión es que los chollos se los van a llevar los extranjeros. El SAREB va a liquidar propiedades de nivel y lo va a hacer en lotes que nos dejan fuera del set posible de compradores. Se lo llevarán a precio de saldo los fondos internacionales.

A nosotros nos van a dejar el mercado doméstico con pepitorros que no quieren renunciar a ganar sobre sus hipotecas. El no_mercado quedará para los ciudadanos y no podremos comprar al menos al nivel de chollo de los fondos internacionales.

Respecto a lo de las quitas: ni bonos, ni letras ni nada que huela a Estado. Acciones es lo mejor, o fondos estables. Esto unido con más de la mitad del dinero cash en Luxemburgo, Suiza etc..... y el bancolchón.

---------- Post added 02-jun-2013 at 12:07 ----------




azkunaveteya dijo:


> ponzi.
> 
> creo que te equivocas con tener cerca el suelo.
> quedan muchos años por delante. otro tema es que te merezca la pena comprar para alquilar o para vivir cuando caigan menos de un 3%
> ...



Tienes razón, toda la razón. Es posible que en el corto plazo comiencen a verse algunas subidas muy localizadas en segmentos y ciudades, es posible que comiencen a verse frenazos en las bajadas, es posible que se comience a ver que los vendedores ya no acepten negociaciones a la baja superiores al 15%, .......... Todo tiene que ver con la confianza y en ello tiene mucho que ver el hecho de que la bolsa sube y la gente gana dinero. Tiene mucho que ver el sentir del español para buscar excusas para todo (si USA mejora, España va detrás).

Pero en términos macro, es el dead cat bounce. Es muy claro que el español en promedio está arruinado y en el peor escenario posible: sin cash porque ha ido puliéndolo durante los últimos años y con deudas.
Ya no hay masa de inmigración que genere demanda. Ya no hay crédito para permitir comprar lo que no se puede pagar. Los intereses cuando lleguen serán una barbaridad. Lo peor para la población está por llegar porque hay varios millones de personas totalmente excluidas socialmente del mercado del trabajo. Aún en un recuperación, a esos varios millones de personas se les ha pasado el arroz (por competencias y por edad). Ese segmento costará mucho mantenerlo para que no lleguen a una situación en la que no tengan nada que perder y se líen a armar una importante contra la casta.


----------



## ponzi (2 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Mi visión es que los chollos se los van a llevar los extranjeros. El SAREB va a liquidar propiedades de nivel y lo va a hacer en lotes que nos dejan fuera del set posible de compradores. Se lo llevarán a precio de saldo los fondos internacionales.
> 
> A nosotros nos van a dejar el mercado doméstico con pepitorros que no quieren renunciar a ganar sobre sus hipotecas. El no_mercado quedará para los ciudadanos y no podremos comprar al menos al nivel de chollo de los fondos internacionales.
> 
> Respecto a lo de las quitas: ni bonos, ni letras ni nada que huela a Estado. Acciones es lo mejor, o fondos estables. Esto unido con más de la mitad del dinero cash en Luxemburgo, Suiza etc..... y el bancolchón.



Quien no quiera perder dinero que se grave a fuego el ultimo parrafo:Aplauso:.
Mi visión para el mercado es que el ultimo ajuste del sector bancario(2-3 años) sera por un lado a través de conversión de deuda empresarial en equity y con respecto al inmobiliario entraran fondos buitre a precios de hace 20-30años


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Jun 2013)

Sobre Fondos, tiene usted un privado 



Janus dijo:


> Respecto a lo de las quitas: ni bonos, ni letras ni nada que huela a Estado. Acciones es lo mejor, o fondos estables. Esto unido con más de la mitad del dinero cash en Luxemburgo, Suiza etc..... y el bancolchón


----------



## Janus (2 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Con un paro al 30%, la campana de población invirtiéndose, la emigración, el credit crunch, la bajada de la seguridad en conservar tu puesto de trabajo y la bajada de salarios para quienes se están incorporando/reincorporando...... los barrios de clase media seguirán bajando, los barrios de chusma entrarán en un no-mercado donde una vivienda no la querrás ni regalada y las zonas Premium de las ciudades aguantarán, la gente con dinero ya se ha posicionado: quien necesitaba vender ya ha recibido ofertas y lo ha hecho y quien no necesita vender está esperando a una recuperación del precio.
> Mi opinión: seguimos por encima de otros países en la relación precio/salario con lo que los precios deberían seguir bajando, ahora tal vez andamos por precio de 2003-2004? Deberíamos llegar al nivel del año 2000.



Yo añadiría:
-La precariedad laboral que va a surgir de la renegociación colectiva y extinción de convenios laborales.
-El tsunami que está por llegar por la vía de la aplicación de la Reforma Laboral en las grandes empresas (EREs a tutiplen en los major).
-Los varios millones de parados a los que se les acabarán los ahorros con los que estaban viviendo.
-La situación sobrevenida de nuevos pobres no parados porque han estado costeando la vida de familiares en paro.
-Las nuevas bajadas generalizadas de sueldo a la mayoría de la población. Este aspecto es capital porque va a tocar a más de una decena de millones de españoles, nos va a tocar.

En un país en el que la demanda está sujeta a demasiadas fuerzas restrictivas y con un panorama de sobre-oferta en el otro lado .... no se va a activar ninguna recuperación sostenible en los precios inmobiliarios.
Analicen qué es lo que ha sucedido en USA. Allí la gente ha ganado mucho en bolsa, más que en el 2007. El país lleva con un crecimiento sideral respecto al español ya unos años. Pues ............ es ahora cuando 5 años después comienzan a ir mejorando. Allí echan marisco a las paellas, aquí se están buscando guisantes congelados de Lidl.

Por último, para mí va a suceder un elemento arrasador del panorama al completo. Los españoles, tan listos nosotros, nos encontramos endeudados a 40 años. Pues bien, *los tipos subirán y aquí como dice BertoK va a quebrar todo Dios, hasta el ECI*.

Los tipos serán la clave.


----------



## Algas (2 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El precio de los pisos seguirá bajando por largo tiempo.
> 
> No se trata de saber si están en precio o no, que están todavía muy inflados, si no de casar oferta y demanda.
> 
> ...




Yo ando buscando piso para vivir. Algo modesto, 50-60m2 con dos habitaciones y a correr. En algunas zonas de Madrid (y al norte de Sol) se pueden encontrar y ofertando con un descuento del 30% se quedaría en torno a los 100k. 
Entiendo que no es lo mismo un pueblo de donde sea que Madrid o Bcn, donde los precios tendrán menos caídas. 
Además, un alquiler normalito son 5000€/año. Eso es un 5% anual sobre un piso de 100k, con lo que si el precio de la vivienda baja un 15% de media (en Madrid ciudad) en 3 años, estaría_ más o menos_ en la misma situación.
Aún así, cuando es para vivir, existen más factores que distorsionan el precio, como tranquilidad porque tienes un sitio donde caerte muerto::, guardar toda la mierda que vas acumulando con los años, dejas de compartir con gente y sus manías...:S

Y aún así, me resisto a comprar...  ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Jun 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Yo ando buscando piso para vivir.



No tiene nada que ver alguien que busca vivienda para vivir contra quien busca viviendas para especular.
Hoy por hoy, comprar para revender con los impuestos +10% IVA/ITP más escrituras y después el subidón que le van a dar al IBI, más resto de impuestos es un mal negocio. Y comprar para alquilar, bufff, hay mucho profesional que te paga el primer mes y luego está dos años hasta que un juez te da la razón y eso si no tienen críos.
Yo vendí en 2006 con plusvis del 100% y no he vuelto a comprar, ni lo haré. Saber que mañana puedo coger la maleta y largarme a donde me plazca es lo único que me aún me mantiene aquí, saber que si mañana me quedo en paro no tengo una soga al cuello por los próximos cuarenta años donde la cuota es mayor al subsidio de desempleo es lo que no me paraliza de terror.
Hay mucha, muchísima gente que está sentada sobre una bomba y casi todas van a estallar.


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El mercado inmobiliario no volverá a revalrizarse un 10%-15% anual y menos mal porque es un bien de primera necesidad. Pero es una realidad que en algunas zonas aunque disimuladamente el precio ha subido, aunque solo sea un 1%-2%.,también piensa lo que han bajado en algunas zonas, hay pisos en la costa que ya valen menos de 10.000 eu e incluso en la capital por menos de 20.000 vale que no son las mejoras zonas, pero es que estamos hablando de caídas superiores al 85%.





Y se venden? 

No, son zonas problematicas, donde por vecinos o por motivos de mantenimiento, sale la torta un pan. Es lo que pasa con bankia, salvando distancias, tienen valor negativo.

pienso como neutron, puede ser que el hecho de haber comprado te haga predisponerte.



Si miras el informe de notarios, la estadistica, no está subiendo nada.
Estadísticas al completo - notariado
elige grupo 05 y ahi despliega. luego mas abajo elige el pueblo, incluso barrio.

mira la tendencia





Lo que sí es cierto es que la gente que se mete ahora, no lo va a pasar tan mal como en la burbuja, y que hay más oportunidades de himbersioh


----------



## Janus (2 Jun 2013)

silverwindow dijo:


> ¿Vosotros entrariais?



Yo creo que todo el mundo está dentro de forma directa o indirecta. La pregunta sería qué hacer para protegerse del big problem que está por venir.

---------- Post added 02-jun-2013 at 12:54 ----------




Algas dijo:


> Llevo timpo oteando pisos por Madrid (en los barrios que me conozco) y cuando he hablado de dineros siempre me he ido un 30% por debajo... pero pagando tocateja .
> La gente al principio parece que te van a echar a patadas, pero en cuanto visualizan el dinero en la cuenta, dan la impresión de estar deacuerdo con una bajada del 15-20% (que yo no). Los precios de las estadísticas, están infladas, a diferencia que con las acciones, no sabemos el precio final al que se produce la venta de un inmueble.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-jun-2013 at 10:52 ----------
> ...




Funciona bastante bien el decir: prefieres 200.000 mañana en el banco para comenzar a rentarlo o esperar unos años y con suerte tener lo mismo sin haberlo podido rentar?.

---------- Post added 02-jun-2013 at 12:57 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Quien no quiera perder dinero que se grave a fuego el ultimo parrafo:Aplauso:.
> Mi visión para el mercado es que el ultimo ajuste del sector bancario(2-3 años) sera por un lado a través de *conversión de deuda empresarial en equity* y con respecto al inmobiliario entraran fondos buitre a precios de hace 20-30años



Exactamente es el mismo mecanismo por el que los bancos se han vuelto a convertir en inmobiliarias. Las privadas no podían pagar las deudas y éstas se capitalizaron. En el lado industrial es igual pero con más tiempo de maduración. Nuevamente los bancos volverán a ser agrupaciones de negocios industriales que irán poniendo en el mercado como hicieron antaño. Los españoles con sus impuestos garantizan que tengan el tiempo necesario para que puedan hacerlo.


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo añadiría:
> -La precariedad laboral que va a surgir de la renegociación colectiva y extinción de convenios laborales.
> -El tsunami que está por llegar por la vía de la aplicación de la Reforma Laboral en las grandes empresas (EREs a tutiplen en los major).
> -Los varios millones de parados a los que se les acabarán los ahorros con los que estaban viviendo.
> ...



vaya, el Janus apuntandose al guano apocaliptico bertokiano .....

muyayo, apuntate 2 aspectos claves o key points como os gusta a los cursis:
1. la reforma laboral + la violocacion que le meten a los convenios el mes que viene. Ese es el armagedon de los pepitos premium cuatromileuristas. van a ir a la puta calle muchos de ellos a 20 dias por anio.
2. los tipos al alza sera el ultimo clavo en el ataud.

Salva lo que puedas.


----------



## Janus (2 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Sobre Fondos, tiene usted un privado



Trato de aportar algo de visión en abierto para que todos puedan tener alguna idea, humilde por otra parte.

En mi opinión, la inversión en fondos es exactamente igual que en acciones. Tienes que elegir y tienes que mover el dinero. Es importante hacerlo con fondos domiciliados en LU y no en España (esa es la pega que yo le veo a Bestinver).

En SwissQuote tienen un abanico de fondos que se comportan bien y tienen carteras para diferente segmentos de seguridad. En ING LU por el estilo.
Otra opción patria es Bankinter porque con ellos puedes comprar multitud de fondos domiciliados en LU y mover el dinero entre unos y otros. En realidad cualquier entidad te puede aportar más o menos estas opciones (algunas tienen más o tienen menos opciones).

Ojo que hay muchos fondos en divisa diferente al euro y ahí se corre un riesgo. Algunos dirán que también sucede ese riesgo cuando operas con acciones del Nasdaq por ejemplo. No es cierto si lo haces con CFDs ya que con ellos no inviertes principal (solo garantía) por lo que uno está totalmente protegido del efecto divisa.

Creo que hay fondos que invierten en mercados foráneos pero en moneda euro. Es una muy buena opción.

La cartera de cada uno es muy particular y los constituyentes de la misma son elección de cada uno. A mí particularmente, me gusta tener volatilidad metida en los fondos y que estos sean de operación ágil al estilo de las acciones.

En definitiva: uno puede tener el mismo efecto que en los fondos operando directamente con acciones vía CFDs aunque de manera menos ágil.
De cara a proteger el dinero, estar en acciones (con las facilidades actuales de invertir en terceros mercados) es una garantía que hay que complementar con bancolchón y con dinero fuera de España. A mí me gusta particularmente SwissQuote porque tienes la posibilidad de convertir euros a francos y/o USD con un click. Llegado el momento será una opción. Todo lo que sea tener el dinero fuera de España, Portugal, Italia, Grecia y Francia es bueno. Incluso el mercado británico no está mal ya que la depreciación de su divisa ha sido muy considerable. No obstante, ahí hay que tener cuidado.

En general solemos caer en el error de que una moneda puede ser mala si tiene perspectivas de devaluación. Es un error porque todo se está devaluando. El truco está en la devaluación relativa, es decir si esa moneda se va a devaluar o no respecto al euro. El euro es una moneda muy compleja porque está por resolver cómo se "reparte" entre euro fuerte y euro débil que viene siendo una opción muy probable. Creo que ahí la recomendación es el país y países como Alemania y LU son garantía. El euro no se ha creado para darles por el culo a ellos. Llegado el caso, serán ellos los que den por el culo.

---------- Post added 02-jun-2013 at 13:10 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver alguien que busca vivienda para vivir contra quien busca viviendas para especular.
> Hoy por hoy, comprar para revender con los impuestos +10% IVA/ITP más escrituras y después el subidón que le van a dar al IBI, más resto de impuestos es un mal negocio. Y comprar para alquilar, bufff, hay mucho profesional que te paga el primer mes y luego está dos años hasta que un juez te da la razón y eso si no tienen críos.
> Yo vendí en 2006 con plusvis del 100% y no he vuelto a comprar, ni lo haré. Saber que mañana puedo coger la maleta y largarme a donde me plazca es lo único que me aún me mantiene aquí, saber que si mañana me quedo en paro no tengo una soga al cuello por los próximos cuarenta años donde la cuota es mayor al subsidio de desempleo es lo que no me paraliza de terror.
> Hay mucha, muchísima gente que está sentada sobre una bomba y casi todas van a estallar.



Muchos se meten a especular y acaban usándolo para vivir o para los hijos. Es algo así como "inversor en bolsa sin stop, inversor a largo plazo por obligación".


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No tiene nada que ver alguien que busca vivienda para vivir contra quien busca viviendas para especular.
> Hoy por hoy, comprar para revender con los impuestos +10% IVA/ITP más escrituras y después el subidón que le van a dar al IBI, más resto de impuestos es un mal negocio. Y comprar para alquilar, bufff, hay mucho profesional que te paga el primer mes y luego está dos años hasta que un juez te da la razón y eso si no tienen críos.
> Yo vendí en 2006 con plusvis del 100% y no he vuelto a comprar, ni lo haré. Saber que mañana puedo coger la maleta y largarme a donde me plazca es lo único que me aún me mantiene aquí, saber que si mañana me quedo en paro no tengo una soga al cuello por los próximos cuarenta años donde la cuota es mayor al subsidio de desempleo es lo que no me paraliza de terror.
> Hay mucha, muchísima gente que está sentada sobre una bomba y casi todas van a estallar.



esas bombas forman parte del ritual de los inmomutilados.

vamos a ver situaciones increibles e impensables


----------



## Janus (2 Jun 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> Y se venden?
> 
> No, son zonas problematicas, donde por vecinos o por motivos de mantenimiento, sale la torta un pan. Es lo que pasa con bankia, salvando distancias, tienen valor negativo.
> 
> ...





Si hay algo que tengo claro es que este país está corrupto en todos los niveles y uno de ellos es la estrategia de comunicación y el magreo de las estadísticas. Lo único que vale es el olfato y los ojos. No se puede tomar una decisión de inversión tan importante a cuenta del subnormal que saldrá el martes diciendo que el empleo y las exportaciones auguran una importante recuperación económica del país.

Siempre suelo decir que para un español, bajar de 200 a 100 y luego subir a 120 se vende como se ha crecido un 20% y esto va de puta madre.
Para un ciudadano en un país no de analfabetos ni corruptos sería algo así: me caguen en tu puta madre, nos estás arruinando porque decrecemos un 40%.

---------- Post added 02-jun-2013 at 13:16 ----------




bertok dijo:


> vaya, el Janus apuntandose al guano apocaliptico bertokiano .....
> 
> muyayo, apuntate 2 aspectos claves o key points como os gusta a los cursis:
> 1. la reforma laboral + la violocacion que le meten a los convenios el mes que viene. Ese es el armagedon de los pepitos premium cuatromileuristas. van a ir a la puta calle muchos de ellos a 20 dias por anio.
> ...



Janus a veces razona y tiene claro que hay que sacar petróleo hasta de los charcos .... llámense Prisa, solares o carbón. A veces me siento un pocero.

Me voy a comer con la familia a gastarme los dineros. Voy con unos amigos que les gusta hablar de lo inmobiliario (están entrampados en Valdebebas y en las afueras de Alcobendas). Su argumento reciente es que como tienen pasta gansa, pueden esperar a que el mercado vuelva a la racionalidad.

---------- Post added 02-jun-2013 at 13:19 ----------

Otro aporte: les recomiendo ver Star Wars El ataque de los Clones. Tremendo batallote donde cual pepitos caen a tutiplen.


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Jun 2013)

Gracias Janus, ya llevaba varios días con la pregunta y quería consultar con Ponzi y/o usted.

Lo que no me acaba de dar seguridad es el hecho de que te venden un fondo standard con una cesta de inversión donde no sabes exactamente en qué está tu dinero.


----------



## ponzi (2 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Gracias Janus, ya llevaba varios días con la pregunta y quería consultar con Ponzi y/o usted.
> 
> Lo que no me acaba de dar seguridad es el hecho de que te venden un fondo standard con una cesta de inversión donde no sabes exactamente en qué está tu dinero.



Yo con los fondos soy muy exceptico.Tendría mucho cuidado de ver donde invierten y quienes son sus gestores. A día de hoy solo recomiendo Bestinver y fondos índice son los que mejor se pueden seguir,aunque reconozco que en usa hay grandes gestores, es cuestión de buscar y entender su filosofía de inversión. Por lo general los fondos de los bancos suelen funcionar muy mal


----------



## Janus (2 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Gracias Janus, ya llevaba varios días con la pregunta y quería consultar con Ponzi y/o usted.
> 
> Lo que no me acaba de dar seguridad es el hecho de que te venden un fondo standard con una cesta de inversión donde no sabes exactamente en qué está tu dinero.



Las cestas que te las tienes que configurar tú al igual que haces con acciones. Te aseguro que el nivel de gestión personal que puedas aportar es sumamente superior al de esa gente porque ellos no se juegan el dinero.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Jun 2013)

Ahora que se que nos lees porque tienes que buscar la mejor forma de rentabilizar el pedazo de maletin de ayer... Clos Gómez eres un hijo de puta.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Jun 2013)

[YOUTUBE]4Wb1YJBsWjg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (2 Jun 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Yo ando buscando piso para vivir. Algo modesto, 50-60m2 con dos habitaciones y a correr. En algunas zonas de Madrid (y al norte de Sol) se pueden encontrar y ofertando con un descuento del 30% se quedaría en torno a los 100k.
> Entiendo que no es lo mismo un pueblo de donde sea que Madrid o Bcn, donde los precios tendrán menos caídas.
> Además, un alquiler normalito son 5000€/año. Eso es un 5% anual sobre un piso de 100k, con lo que si el precio de la vivienda baja un 15% de media (en Madrid ciudad) en 3 años, estaría_ más o menos_ en la misma situación.
> Aún así, cuando es para vivir, existen más factores que distorsionan el precio, como tranquilidad porque tienes un sitio donde caerte muerto::, guardar toda la mierda que vas acumulando con los años, dejas de compartir con gente y sus manías...:S
> ...



En madrid tienes pisos de ese estilo bastante baratos y no en barrios conflictivos.
Sobre la orientación:


Viviendas Prefabricadas y Modulares de Hormigón


Teniendo el clima que tiene Madrid las habitaciones lo ideal es que estén orientadas al sureste,ahorraras mucha calefacción en invierno,tendrás luz y en verano al no recibir el sol de tarde estarán frescas para ir dormir. Si los cuartos están orientados al este serán oscuros si están al oeste demasiado calurosos y si dan al norte la habitación se te recalentara por la tarde. Por lo general los que vivimos en el hemisferio norte deberíamos orientar nuestras viviendas al sur y los que viven en el sur al norte. Si te gusta la luz potente de tarde mira que el salón de al norte


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ahora que se que nos lees porque tienes que buscar la mejor forma de rentabilizar el pedazo de maletin de ayer... Clos Gómez eres un hijo de puta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



La UEfa tampoco está mal.... boquerones dixt ::::


----------



## juanfer (2 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> En madrid tienes pisos de ese estilo bastante baratos y no en barrios conflictivos.
> Sobre la orientación:
> 
> 
> ...



Yo creó que lo ideal para mi es suroeste. Pero para gustos colores.


----------



## ponzi (2 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo creó que lo ideal para mi es suroeste. Pero para gustos colores.



Esa es muy buena orientación, en general todos los pisos que dan al sur suelen tener muy buena temperatura tanto en invierno como verano, además de ser eficientes energeticamente


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Trato de aportar algo de visión en abierto para que todos puedan tener alguna idea, humilde por otra parte.
> 
> En mi opinión, la inversión en fondos es exactamente igual que en acciones. Tienes que elegir y tienes que mover el dinero. Es importante hacerlo con fondos domiciliados en LU y no en España (esa es la pega que yo le veo a Bestinver).
> 
> ...




fondos LUX que yo sepa tienen, o mejor, intermedian, pero luego son tuyos e intocables, tanto BKT como Banes.... digoooooo Santander


----------



## HisHoliness (2 Jun 2013)

Y como cuadramos la evolución del IBEX en este escenario pepito-apocalíptico? Porque , por lo que hemos ido viendo, la bolsa esta cada día menos correlacionada con la economía "real"...


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jun 2013)

aqui les dejo a los bolsistas de cortos un articulo muy majo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...hilo-historico-bankia-y-naves-de-batavia.html


----------



## juanfer (2 Jun 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Y como cuadramos la evolución del IBEX en este escenario pepito-apocalíptico? Porque , por lo que hemos ido viendo, la bolsa esta cada día menos correlacionada con la economía "real"...



Lo de la bolsa, pasa como el precio del oro físico y oro papel cada vez están mas alejados. Al final los mercados se autoregulan.


----------



## juanfer (2 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Esa es muy buena orientación, en general todos los pisos que dan al sur suelen tener muy buena temperatura tanto en invierno como verano, además de ser eficientes energeticamente



¿Ya se sabe que valoran en los certificados energéticos?


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Jun 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Y como cuadramos la evolución del IBEX en este escenario pepito-apocalíptico? Porque , por lo que hemos ido viendo, la bolsa esta cada día menos correlacionada con la economía "real"...



De momento esta semana tocará caer hasta los 7900 y los 156X en el S&P. Vamos a cargar la mochila ahí para trasladar la trinchera algo más arriba ::


----------



## ponzi (2 Jun 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> aqui les dejo a los bolsistas de cortos un articulo muy majo:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...hilo-historico-bankia-y-naves-de-batavia.html



Me gusta este párrafo


"A los legos en la bolsa, el accionista les recalca que "quien desee ganar en este juego debe tener paciencia y dinero, puesto que los precios son muy inconstantes y los rumores muy poco fundados en la verdad". Y concluye: "Aquel que sepa aguantar los golpes sin aterrorizarse por la desgracia será como el león que responde a los truenos con rugidos, y no como la cierva que, aturdida por los truenos, trata de huir"


Creo que antes de meterse en este mundillo hay que entender bien las reglas y respetarlas.

Como dice Buffett en alusión a su maestro : El mercado es maniaco depresivo


Las 20 reglas de Oro de Warren Buffett | enqueinvertir.com

Sobre los cortos y derivados hay muchas historias, las dos que mas me impactaron 

1)Como una de las personas mas ricas de Alemania se arruino por ponerse corto en vw y termino perdiendo lo mas valioso,su vida, días después se suicido

2)Long term capital...Eran jóvenes inteligentes famosos y ricos, lo tenían todo hasta que una formula matemática les arruino por asumir riesgos innecesarios, también con derivados


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jun 2013)

leones Vs cervatillos.... desde tiempo ha


----------



## ponzi (2 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Ya se sabe que valoran en los certificados energéticos?



Dudo mucho que sirva para nada al margen de recaudar, una vivienda puede tener placas solares y aun así gastar energía a toda pastilla.Se fijaran en 3-4 tonterías. Sobre la orientación sur he de decir que se nota mucho, si uno quiere no hace falta ni encender la calefaccion


----------



## juanfer (2 Jun 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> aqui les dejo a los bolsistas de cortos un articulo muy majo:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...hilo-historico-bankia-y-naves-de-batavia.html



Interesante articulo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Jun 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Y como cuadramos la evolución del IBEX en este escenario pepito-apocalíptico? Porque , por lo que hemos ido viendo, la bolsa esta cada día menos correlacionada con la economía "real"...



El eur/usd/jpy están devaluando en bloque, eso para las bolsas debería ser tendencia alcista. Cuando dejen de hacerlo pues ni idea, pero muy posible una gran bajista. ienso:


----------



## juanfer (2 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Dudo mucho que sirva para nada al margen de recaudar, una vivienda puede tener placas solares y aun así gastar energía a toda pastilla.Se fijaran en 3-4 tonterías. Sobre la orientación sur he de decir que se nota mucho, si uno quiere no hace falta ni encender la calefaccion



Yo vivo cerca del mar en la zona cero y el problema es el calor cuando viene el aire caliente de la peninsula, el frío no tenemos.


----------



## ponzi (2 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo vivo cerca del mar en la zona cero y el problema es el calor cuando viene el aire caliente de la peninsula, el frío no tenemos.



Claro ahora entiendo que prefiera Suroeste. En Madrid pasamos del frío extremo al calor extremo (-5°+46°)...aun me pregunto como aguantan los sudamericanos este clima?ienso:En invierno supongo que le daran mucho al kirikiri viendo como están de masificadas las guarderias .Aquí los que viven al oeste en verano lo gozan, creo que se puede hasta freír huevos en la ventana, imaginese


----------



## tarrito (2 Jun 2013)

sería negosio emprendedoh contratar a una cuadrilla (obreros, litris, carpins,etc) para acondicionar viviendas según la nueva ley castuzo-nergética?? 

por diversificar riesgos y tal y de paso levantar patrioticamente el país ienso:

nivelazo de hilo para ser finde :Aplauso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> nivelazo de hilo para ser finde :Aplauso:



Y eso que Janus no nos ha subido al campus virtual aún las lecturas obligatorias de esta semana ::


----------



## ponzi (2 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> sería negosio emprendedoh contratar a una cuadrilla (obreros, litris, carpins,etc) para acondicionar viviendas según la nueva ley castuzo-nergética??
> 
> por diversificar riesgos y tal y de paso levantar patrioticamente el país ienso:
> 
> nivelazo de hilo para ser finde :Aplauso:



No veo yo a la gente con muchas ganas de gastarse los cuartos en plaquitas solares, al final se pone lo que la economía de cada uno puede y sabe que funciona , siempre que el precio acompañe. Las ventanas de climalit han sido un éxito porque funcionan no porque lo haya dicho ningún político.


----------



## Sealand (2 Jun 2013)

Por si alguien no lo ha visto aquí os dejo un interesantísimo artículo histórico sobre José de la Vega: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...hilo-historico-bankia-y-naves-de-batavia.html

Algunas perlas de ese señor:

The first rule in speculation is: Never advise anyone to buy or sell shares. Where guessing correctly is a form of witchcraft, counsel cannot be put on airs.

The second rule: Accept both your profits and regrets. It is best to seize what comes to hand when it comes, and not expect that your good fortune and the favorable circumstances will last.

The third rule: Profit in the share market is goblin treasure: at one moment, it is carbuncles, the next it is coal; one moment diamonds, and the next pebbles. Sometimes, they are the tears that Aurora leaves on the sweet morning's grass, at other times, they are just tears.

The fourth rule: He who wishes to become rich from this game must have both money and patience.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Jun 2013)

Sólo se gana cuando se deja de jugar.
No sé de donde he leído esta frase pero una de las mayores verdades sobre la bolsa. :fiufiu:


----------



## juanfer (2 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Claro ahora entiendo que prefiera Suroeste. En Madrid pasamos del frío extremo al calor extremo (-5°+46°)...aun me pregunto como aguantan los sudamericanos este clima?ienso:En invierno supongo que le daran mucho al kirikiri viendo como están de masificadas las guarderias .Aquí los que viven al oeste en verano lo gozan, creo que se puede hasta freír huevos en la ventana, imaginese



Joder eso es un clima continental.
En rumania el clima es mas duro y no vienen todos. Las guarderías están masificadas en toda la peninsula.


----------



## vermer (2 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Esa es muy buena orientación, en general todos los pisos que dan al sur suelen tener muy buena temperatura tanto en invierno como verano, además de ser eficientes energeticamente



Lo has explicado antes muy bien.

Opciones populares:
1- más de una orientación: infinidad de variables.
2- sureste: es la orientación más cálida en invierno y en verano la más fresca (después de la noreste). Además es resguardada del viento y la lluvia (ayuda a mejor temperatura en invierno). En la mitad norte el viento y la lluvia suelen venir del oeste.
3- suroeste: es la mejor orientación para quienes les guste el sol y luz de tarde. En el sur del país puede resultar excesivamente caluosa en verano....pero Imaginad una casa en la zona de Nerja con vistas al mar...bendito calor!!


----------



## silverwindow (2 Jun 2013)

La ONU insta a comer insectos para combatir el hambre en el mundo | Sociedad | EL PAÍS

Es demasiado gordo para ni siquiera mencionar lo que se esta preparando.


----------



## ponzi (2 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Joder eso es un clima continental.
> En rumania el clima es mas duro y no vienen todos. Las guarderías están masificadas en toda la peninsula.



Los de europa del este no valen, esos son de otra pasta.Los sudamericanos en sus países no están muy acostumbrados a ver -5° o +46° en una misma ciudad y en un ambiente seco , mas bien vienen climas templados ...

Quito


De 9°-30° todo el año


----------



## hombre-mosca (2 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Sólo se gana cuando se deja de jugar.
> No sé de donde he leído esta frase pero una de las mayores verdades sobre la bolsa. :fiufiu:



Si, la debio de decir el que invento las IPO´s al final del dia, desde entonces lo andan buscando.


----------



## Janus (2 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Me gusta este párrafo
> 
> 
> "A los legos en la bolsa, el accionista les recalca que "quien desee ganar en este juego debe tener paciencia y dinero, puesto que los precios son muy inconstantes y los rumores muy poco fundados en la verdad". Y concluye: "*Aquel que sepa aguantar los golpes sin aterrorizarse* por la desgracia será como el león que responde a los truenos con rugidos, y no como la cierva que, aturdida por los truenos, trata de huir"
> ...





Be careful ya que la primera frase puede interpretarse como aguantar carros y carretas las adversidades. Puede ser el camino para en vez de perder el 10% se pierda el 90%.

LTCM se forraron y tenían un mecanismo excepcional. Les sacó del mercado un evento con probabilidad de 1:6.000.000. Hasta que eso llegó todos ganaron muchísimo dinero, y cuando eso llegó ellos también ganaron mucho dinero. Quien piense que la bolsa es para estar toda la vida en formato "infalible" se va a dar de bruces con que no es así.


----------



## ponzi (2 Jun 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Lo has explicado antes muy bien.
> 
> Opciones populares:
> 1- más de una orientación: infinidad de variables.
> ...



Como dices lo ideal es tener mas de una orientación, en mi caso no pudo ser. Que al salón le de la luz de tarde esta muy bien pero a las habitaciones como el clima sea muy cálido habra que tirar mucho de aire acondicionado


----------



## Janus (2 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Y eso que Janus no nos ha subido al campus virtual aún las lecturas obligatorias de esta semana ::



Maestro, no he entendido nada de nada. No sé si es por el matarromera de la comida o por qué, pero nada de nada. Por favor, explíquese en idioma para borrachos.

---------- Post added 02-jun-2013 at 18:54 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> Joder eso es un clima continental.
> En rumania el clima es mas duro y no vienen todos. Las guarderías están masificadas en toda la peninsula.



Donde hay mar hay menos contraste de temperaturas entre estaciones y entre el día y la noche. El mar consigue "suavizar" el efecto de menos sol.

Sin embargo, en las zonas continentales no hay mar, salvo en zonas húmedas por la presencia de lagos, por lo que o hace mucho calor o hace mucho frío.

Dicho lo cual, clima vs. guardería?¿


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Jun 2013)

Estoy esperando la edición de esta semana :rolleye:



Janus dijo:


> Maestro, no he entendido nada de nada. No sé si es por el matarromera de la comida o por qué, pero nada de nada. Por favor, explíquese en idioma para borrachos






Janus dijo:


> Un poquito de lectura:
> 
> Blackstone To Pull Money From SAC - Business Insider
> 
> ...


----------



## burbubolsa (2 Jun 2013)

No la han borrado. Simplemente eres un appletard.



HisHoliness dijo:


> Tío, no te lo dicen, pero se siguen sin ver tus movidas, yo creo que ya es un complot a gran escala contra ti, deduzco que de Bertok, o el mismo Calopez.
> 
> Te la están jugando primo. Al loro.





---------- Post added 02-jun-2013 at 19:02 ----------

Lo que quieren decir es que nos hagamos chinos. Comen insectos, medusas, serpiente, y lo que haga falta.



silverwindow dijo:


> Es demasiado gordo para ni siquiera mencionar lo que se esta preparando.


----------



## hombre-mosca (2 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> No la han borrado. Simplemente eres un appletard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... monos borrachos, deltas, graficos .... ten cuidado, van a por ti. Yo ya me he construido un refugio seguro.


----------



## silverwindow (2 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> No la han borrado. Simplemente eres un appletard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bueno aqui se habla mucho de tener olfato, y de "ojos" mas que de manos y cerebro.. asi que solo queria una opinion "olfativa" sobre "el asunto" y tal..


----------



## Janus (2 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Estoy esperando la edición de esta semana :rolleye:



Venga, ahí va:

EU To Decide On China Solar Panels - Business Insider

Vamos a ver si mañana los mercados nos brindan niveles de entrada para Trina y/o Yingli como habíamos señalado el viernes pasado. Incluso Hanwha. El jueves se dará la vuelta por completo al panorama, para bien o para mal. Dudo mucho que los tintes intervencionistas lleguen al comercio estando China en el otro lado. Mañana hay que entrar en las solares, al menos servidor lo va a volver a hacer (no hace falta volverse loco, con 28.000 usd es suficiente) si vemos los puntos de entrada señalados le viernes en esos valores.

Chicago Is The Worst American City - Business Insider

REMINDER: Tonight Begins A Massive Week For The Economy, And Everyone Will Be Watching - Business Insider

China Gold Sales - Business Insider

DigiTimes, The Tiny Paper From Taiwan That Breaks All The Tech News - Business Insider

Rising Interest Rates And Stocks - Business Insider

Social Media Advertising Set To Explode - Business Insider

Tim Cook Explains His Strategy For Running Apple - Business Insider

Chart: Gold Topped When Home Prices Bottomed - Business Insider


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jun 2013)

Para algún ehtudianteh


Open Yale Courses | Financial Markets (2008) WITH ROBERT J. SHILLER



Spoiler



Lecture 1	Finance and Insurance as Powerful Forces in Our Economy and Society
Lecture 2	The Universal Principle of Risk Management: Pooling and the Hedging of Risks
Lecture 3	Technology and Invention in Finance
Lecture 4	Portfolio Diversification and Supporting Financial Institutions (CAPM Model)
Lecture 5	Insurance: The Archetypal Risk Management Institution
Lecture 6	Efficient Markets vs. Excess Volatility
Lecture 7	Behavioral Finance: The Role of Psychology
Lecture 8	Human Foibles, Fraud, Manipulation, and Regulation
Lecture 9	Guest Lecture by David Swensen
Lecture 10	Debt Markets: Term Structure
Exam 1	Midterm Exam 1
Lecture 11	Stocks
Lecture 12	Real Estate Finance and Its Vulnerability to Crisis
Lecture 13	Banking: Successes and Failures
Lecture 14	Guest Lecture by Andrew Redleaf
Lecture 15	Guest Lecture by Carl Icahn
Lecture 16	The Evolution and Perfection of Monetary Policy
Exam 2	Midterm Exam 2
Lecture 17	Investment Banking and Secondary Markets
Lecture 18	Professional Money Managers and Their Influence
Lecture 19	Brokerage, ECNs, etc.
Lecture 20	Guest Lecture by Stephen Schwarzman
Lecture 21	Forwards and Futures
Lecture 22	Stock Index, Oil and Other Futures Markets
Lecture 23	Options Markets
Lecture 24	Making It Work for Real People: The Democratization of Finance
Lecture 25	Okun Lecture: Learning from and Responding to Financial Crisis, Part I (Guest Lecture by Lawrence Summers)
Lecture 26	Okun Lecture: Learning from and Responding to Financial Crisis, Part II (Guest Lecture by Lawrence Summers)
Exam 3	Final Exam


----------



## burbubolsa (2 Jun 2013)

El choque oriente - occidente es inevitable, cuestión de tiempo. Yo veo un evento comparable con el conflicto de las ordenes: Conflicto patricio-plebeyo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



silverwindow dijo:


> Bueno aqui se habla mucho de tener olfato, y de "ojos" mas que de manos y cerebro.. asi que solo queria una opinion "olfativa" sobre "el asunto" y tal..


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (2 Jun 2013)

El hilo nos está quedando de lo más visillero.
Por aportar algo, diré que el tema de calificar energéticamente un piso está pensado para que realmente sea una explicación clara sobre exactamente eso, cúan eficiente es el piso, y cuanto nos va a costar mantenerlo en unas condiciones de confort.

Para calificar una vivienda, ésta se compara con una vivienda hipotética de iguales características que justamente cumple el actual código técnico de la edificación. Esta vivienda hipotética tiene una calificación intermedia, la calificación de la vivienda en cuestión se obtiene por comparación con lo que sería una distibución normal del rendimiento que podría tener con diferentes configuraciónes, siendo el valor central esa con requisitos mínimos. Se reparte la distribución en cuantiles y se les asignan letras. La A la mejor y creo que hasta la F o la G. Hasta aquí parece una idea buena, aunque podríamos cuestionar la obligación de calificarlas, pero ese es otro tema.

Pero llega el reglamento y la cosa se empieza a pervertir un poco: cuando se califica una vivienda ya construida, el técnico compara el piso con un replica de el mismo piso con las mismas características lo que significa que la calificación obtenida, la letra, es siempre comparando una vivienda con una de la misma orientación, o un duplex con un ducplex, un atico con un atico o un adobado con otro igual. Hay quien defiende que es correcto que sea así, pero sepan lo que les están diciendo cuando le dicen que una vivienda es B y otra es E, la B podría ser un ático orientación norte con mucho aislamiento y la E un piso soleado con orientación S pero con una caldera vieja.
Es como encontrarse un Samyoung de 2 toneladas pasadas con una etiqueta de eficiencia A y un toyota yaris con una E, solo porque el primero es diesel, todos sabemos cual es más eficiente y no se corresponde con esa 
calificación.
Por seguir, también el técnico tiene cierto margen a la hora de preparar esa calificación y puede ser más bondadoso. Desconfien cuando vean calificaciones muy altas, recuerden que debe responder a un esquema de distribución normal y que lo normal sería encontrar una mayoría de calificaciones D, y muy pocas As o Gs.
Por último una curiosidad; se compara siempre el consumo en gr/CO2 año. Pasar Gasoil y gas a emisiones de CO2 es directo y para el kWh hay una equivalencia que se establece, peeero tachaaaan! la biomasa no genera CO2!!, a efectos de calificación energética. Se considera que es CO2 absorbido de la atmosfera, emisiones cero. En teoría podriamos calefactar cualquier mierda de vivienda con una estufa de leña y tener una maravillosa A de calificación aunque las ventanas sean de vidrio simple y no no cierren bien. Ponga una caldera de biomasa en su promoción de zulos y venda con calificación A (sin entrar a valorar si esa biomasa viene de una fábrica a 5 km o si hay que traerla en camiones a cientos de Km). Ahora entenderán cómo han proliferado estos sistemas.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Jun 2013)

Me he encontrado un hilo antiguo que me parece interesante:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ematico-que-quiso-millonario.html#post5394125


----------



## juanfer (2 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Maestro, no he entendido nada de nada. No sé si es por el matarromera de la comida o por qué, pero nada de nada. Por favor, explíquese en idioma para borrachos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-jun-2013 at 18:54 ----------
> 
> ...



La guardería era por un comentario de ponzi. Lo que los que vivimos cerca del mar tenemos un enemigo la humedad. A 10° con un 90% de humedad es peor que -5° con 10% de humedad.


----------



## Janus (2 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para algún ehtudianteh
> 
> 
> Open Yale Courses | Financial Markets (2008) WITH ROBERT J. SHILLER
> ...





Me las escucharé todas en agosto. Finalmente este verano es probable que no vuele a USA así que tendré tiempo en la playa para escucharlo. Lo poco que he visto, es magnífico. A quién le guste la física, que busque las conferencias de Leonard Susskind en el MIT. Brutalmente brillante.


----------



## juanfer (2 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para algún ehtudianteh
> 
> 
> Open Yale Courses | Financial Markets (2008) WITH ROBERT J. SHILLER
> ...



Muy interesante.


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Me las escucharé todas en agosto. Finalmente este verano es probable que no vuele a USA así que tendré tiempo en la playa para escucharlo. Lo poco que he visto, es magnífico. A quién le guste la física, que busque las conferencias de Leonard Susskind en el MIT. Brutalmente brillante.



Lástima, le esperaba en el brunch del día 11 en el Boathouse de Central Park. Tengo contactos en el restaurante y consigo una de las mejores mesas siempre :rolleye:


----------



## juanfer (2 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Me las escucharé todas en agosto. Finalmente este verano es probable que no vuele a USA así que tendré tiempo en la playa para escucharlo. Lo poco que he visto, es magnífico. A quién le guste la física, que busque las conferencias de Leonard Susskind en el MIT. Brutalmente brillante.



Yo también estoy enganchado con el mit en los open courses http://ocw.mit.edu/index.htm


----------



## Janus (2 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Lástima, le esperaba en el brunch del día 11 en el Boathouse de Central Park. Tengo contactos en el restaurante y consigo una de las mejores mesas siempre :rolleye:



Me lo apunto, no se me olvidará y diré tu nombre de pila el día que vaya 

Disfruta y te invito a te vayas varios días a Bryant Park (sus eventos son excepcionales, puedes verlos en su website). Y vete si puedes a una pista de basket callejero que hay por detrás de Washington Square (se puede observar bien en Google Maps en formato "satélite"). Es lo más impactante que he visto en esa maravillosa ciudad (junto a Columbia y un paseo por el Riverside).

P.D: Píllate un pedillo con los maxi mojitos de un restaurante mexicano que hay en el lateral de Grand Central Station. Te lo fliparás.


----------



## ponzi (2 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> La guardería era por un comentario de ponzi. Lo que los que vivimos cerca del mar tenemos un enemigo la humedad. A 10° con un 90% de humedad es peor que -5° con 10% de humedad.



Si era por mi , a veces me olvido que esto va de bolsa La fuerza del tocho es muy grande::Es verdad no es comparable un clima húmedo con uno seco, la sensación térmica puede suponer 5°-7° perfectamente

---------- Post added 02-jun-2013 at 21:25 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Me lo apunto, no se me olvidará y diré tu nombre de pila el día que vaya
> 
> Disfruta y te invito a te vayas varios días a Bryant Park (sus eventos son excepcionales, puedes verlos en su website). Y vete si puedes a una pista de basket callejero que hay por detrás de Washington Square (se puede observar bien en Google Maps en formato "satélite"). Es lo más impactante que he visto en esa maravillosa ciudad (junto a Columbia y un paseo por el Riverside).
> 
> P.D: Píllate un pedillo con los maxi mojitos de un restaurante mexicano que hay en el lateral de Grand Central Station. Te lo fliparás.



Acabo de verlo por el google maps, que pasada. Como se nota que usa esta a otro nivel.


----------



## Janus (2 Jun 2013)

Supongo que esta semana puede ser dura en el DAX. Las aseguradoras alemanas tienen/deben sufrir por las coberturas que tendrán por los incidentes e inundaciones en el Centro de Europa. Si les da por aligerar parte de la cartera, vendrán velones rojos.


----------



## tarrito (2 Jun 2013)

modo haciendo daño de forma gratuita ON:

qué raro que no se hayan posteado todavía boobs y similares, como si no se quisiera "ensuciar" el hilo ... uummmm voy a ver quién lo abrió ienso: 

modo OFF


----------



## FranR (2 Jun 2013)

Berni ha terminado su discurso en Princeton... muy seguido por los inversores.

Aquí lo tenéis:

FRB: Speech--Bernanke, The Ten Suggestions--June 2, 2013


Ni una sola pista sobre movimientos de la FED ni sobre inflación, como se esperaba.

::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> modo haciendo daño de forma gratuita ON:
> 
> qué raro que no se hayan posteado todavía boobs y similares, como si no se quisiera "ensuciar" el hilo ... uummmm voy a ver quién lo abrió ienso:
> 
> modo OFF



[Mode IN YOUR FACE ON]



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y gintoniques!!!!
> 
> Uno Larios-tónica plofapó!!!






[Mode OFF]

::


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> modo haciendo daño de forma gratuita ON:
> 
> qué raro que no se hayan posteado todavía boobs y similares, como si no se quisiera "ensuciar" el hilo ... uummmm voy a ver quién lo abrió ienso:
> 
> modo OFF



yo te publico un gatillazo:


----------



## burbubolsa (2 Jun 2013)

En el CME.ES desde las 22:00 del viernes se compraron 20.000 contratos.


----------



## tarrito (2 Jun 2013)

me está diciendo que su camarera recatada es la que marca ahora la media del hilo?? 

las he visto más descocadas este finde y eso que por la noche hacía algo de rasca ienso:

menos mal que el Sargento tiene discos duros enteros con material ... ya verá, ya !!! :fiufiu:


ve! en cambio lo de Azku sí que da para tocarse :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (2 Jun 2013)

Para hablar un poco de bolsa...


HP

HP quiere cambiar el convenio colectivo

Y ahora sus cuentas por encima...


https://www.unience.com/product/NYS/HPQ/financials


Va a pasar de perdidas el año pasado a previsiblemente beneficios este año...y mirar sus flujos de caja, siguen generando casi 10.000 mill de flujo de caja operativo


Veamos al detalle sus cuentas


HEWLETT-PACKARD CO (HPQ:New York): Financial Statements - Businessweek


Vaya pasta que se dejan en el coste de las ventas así como en mano de obra:8:

pero vamos a su flujo de caja y vemos curiosamente que a pesar de tener perdidas ha dado para reducir la deuda neta ,para invertir,pagar dividendos,recomprar acciones y ha sobrado pasta para el banco...

Aunque no es un negocio que me llame demasiado, no la perdáis de vista para el trading


Bueno y aquí tenemos a alguno de los implicados gracias a JCB

Podcast Economia directa en Colectivo Burbuja - iVoox


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Jun 2013)

Macroeconomicas para esta semana:
Calendario Económico | Agenda Económica - Investing.com


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jun 2013)

pones animated gif broker girl en google y sale esta:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (2 Jun 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> pones animated gif broker girl en google y sale esta:



Así no hay quien acierte una posición bursatil. :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Jun 2013)

Chinito está de vacaciones, ya posteo el BMW yo ::


----------



## ponzi (3 Jun 2013)

Menuda debacle


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/428992-directores-de-banco-suplicando-sueldos-de-800-euros-2.html

Buff mirar los comentarios, antiguos directores con 2-3 cipotecones....En 3,2,1 veo dolor mucho dolor en Sanchinarro


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Jun 2013)

A ver si me pongo al día (o a la noche) güelcom,vamos que pillo sitio.

No se si ha tratado el tema japonés. El nikkei ha recortado en torno al 30% de la subida.


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Me las escucharé todas en agosto. Finalmente este verano es probable que no vuele a USA así que tendré tiempo en la playa para escucharlo. Lo poco que he visto, es magnífico. A quién le guste la física, que busque las conferencias de Leonard Susskind en el MIT. Brutalmente brillante.



creo que no es del MIT, es Stanford

EDU - YouTube


----------



## ponzi (3 Jun 2013)

Si fuésemos justos y utilizásemos la misma vara de medir que en otros países, aquí mas de uno debería acabar con alguna sentencia de mas de 1000 años en la cárcel

Condenan a 33 años de prisión a exbanquero por millonaria estafa en Guatemala ? Servicios bancarios ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Servicios bancarios en lainformacion.com


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Menuda debacle
> 
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/428992-directores-de-banco-suplicando-sueldos-de-800-euros-2.html
> ...



Por mi profesión conozco y he conocido a muchísimos y todos tienen una característica en común: SON UNOS HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA. Qué se jodan!
[Fabra mode Off]


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2013)

Puede ser.


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Me voy a comer con la familia a gastarme los dineros. Voy con unos amigos que les gusta hablar de lo inmobiliario (están entrampados en Valdebebas y en las afueras de Alcobendas). Su argumento reciente es que como tienen pasta gansa, pueden esperar a que el mercado vuelva a la racionalidad.





No me creo que tengas hamijos entrampados en Valde-bobos :::XX:

---------- Post added 03-jun-2013 at 02:22 ----------




HisHoliness dijo:


> Y como cuadramos la evolución del IBEX en este escenario pepito-apocalíptico? Porque , por lo que hemos ido viendo, la bolsa esta cada día menos correlacionada con la economía "real"...



La economía española está muerta ..... el culibex apenas ha llegado al 50% del pico del ciclo primario alcista anterior mientras SP y DAX baten records históricos e histéricos.

En el próximo ciclo bajista nos vamos como mínimo a los 4500 :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Con paciencia.


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Jun 2013)

Buenos días. Nos despertamos con todo un clásico... 

NewsDaily: Draghi defends bond program ahead of court hearing

Edito: que crack explicando que la activación de la compra no es automática a la petición soberana: tú tírate que luego ya si eso vemos si le damos al airbag.


----------



## hombre-mosca (3 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Supongo que esta semana puede ser dura en el DAX. Las aseguradoras alemanas tienen/deben sufrir por las coberturas que tendrán por los incidentes e inundaciones en el Centro de Europa. Si les da por aligerar parte de la cartera, vendrán velones rojos.



ke ase sr janus ...

Esta muy equivocado, desde las grandes inundaciones del 2002 (creo que fue entonces), se hizo una ley muy chula por la que las aseguradoras podian poner una clausula en las polizas, que las eximia de pagar si habia ..... si, acerto... daños causados por inundaciones en zonas proclives a las mismas.

Bueno, me piro a buscar mi montoncito de guano.


----------



## juanfer (3 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Por mi profesión conozco y he conocido a muchísimos y todos tienen una característica en común: SON UNOS HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA. Qué se jodan!
> [Fabra mode Off]



Puedo dar fe que eso es totalmente cierto.


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Jun 2013)

pregunta hipotética escuchada en ciertos entornos (si alguien de esos entornos nos lee, lo entenderá): que pasaría con una crisis que se prolongase 4 años mas (en España) y subiera la tasa de para a, en torno, lo 9 millones de parados y un tipo impositivo del IVA del 35%?????


----------



## Roninn (3 Jun 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> un tipo impositivo del IVA del 35%?????



Creo que ya directamente vendria el Sr. Laffer y le pegaria una paliza skin estilo American Histoy X al equipo de gobierno.


----------



## Krim (3 Jun 2013)

Lo acaban de tirar 50 puntos en un instante o han sido mis hogos?

We say "not today" to Pandoro...Pandoro says "today, and tomorrow, and always".


----------



## Burbujilimo (3 Jun 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pregunta hipotética escuchada en ciertos entornos (si alguien de esos entornos nos lee, lo entenderá): que pasaría con una crisis que se prolongase 4 años mas (en España) y subiera la tasa de para a, en torno, lo 9 millones de parados y un tipo impositivo del IVA del 35%?????



¿Tiene ya su huerta lista, su reserva de comida enlatada a buen recaudo, y algún arma y munición preparadas?

Pues ya está tardando...


----------



## donpepito (3 Jun 2013)

Buenos días,

Uno de los amigos de ARIAd:

SAC Capital Advisors LP is bracing for investors to pull an estimated $3.5 billion from the firm, according to people briefed on the matter, as the hedge-fund giant continues to battle fallout from an intensifying insider-trading probe.


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Jun 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Tiene ya su huerta lista, su reserva de comida enlatada a buen recaudo, y algún arma y munición preparadas?
> 
> Pues ya está tardando...



Tengo listo el pasaporte y doble nacionalidad, por si acaso....


----------



## Krim (3 Jun 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Tengo listo el pasaporte y doble nacionalidad, por si acaso....



Sólo por compartir el asunto y la cara de gilipollas que se me quedó.

Tengo un colega que, harto de esta mierda de país, cogió la maleta y se piró a...Australia. Supongo que no encontró nada más lejos, y además, ahí conocía a un par de personas, aunque creo que eso podríamos decirlo del 80% de los países del mundo.

Experiencia laboral de camarero, encargado de bar, y similares. Carrera sin terminar. Nivel de inglés peladillo, al menos al llegar, porque ahora es otra cosa.

Después de instalarse, tirar de ahorrillos, ayudar en una mudanza por 800 AUS$, etc. Encuentra trabajo. "cleaner". 3000$/mes.

Y sí, ya sé que la vida ahí es más cara, pero, igualmente. ¿A que se le queda a uno cara de tonto?

EDIT: 9.90 venga, dentro en Arcerlor que esto ha sido un despioje.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

con unos trades hemos arreglado el error de los largos del viernes , ahora ya salimos de los larguitos en 8200 y cargamos cortos en 8290 .

el gapsito se cerrara el 6 de junio , es gap en diario y en semanal :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 03-jun-2013 at 10:05 ----------

al loro con el gapsito que hemos dejado , en diario 8291-8304 y en semanal 8291-8298 mi prevision es que lo cerraremos el jueves 6 , nos vamos a la mm200 desde donde rebotaremos :Baile:


----------



## jopitxujo (3 Jun 2013)

:Aplauso::Aplauso:Bien gato bien.:Aplauso::Aplauso:

Ya me estaba preocupando con las últimas bajadas.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

ese gapsito es importantisimo , no estaba dentro de mis previsiones , pero ahora que se a presentado hay que cambiar un poco los escenarioh , si se cierra sera cuando habla drogui osea el 5 no el 6 :fiufiu:


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Jun 2013)

le acompaño en arcerlor desde un poco mas abajo 9.82.
nadie está largo en ningun lado????


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

es complicado dejar abierto un gap que ademas de ser en diario tambien lo es en semanal , antes de que termine la semana debe ser cerrado , pero probablemente lo cerraremos para girarnos inmediatamente a la baja , a menos que drogui nos ponga droja en el colacao ienso:

---------- Post added 03-jun-2013 at 10:23 ----------

cerramos los cortos 8290-8235 :Baile:

---------- Post added 03-jun-2013 at 10:26 ----------

metemos largo en 8240 , el eurostoxx se a parado en 2730 donde esta el 38,2% fibonazi y parece ser un pullback a la parte alta del lateral ienso:


----------



## paulistano (3 Jun 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> le acompaño en arcerlor desde un poco mas abajo 9.82.
> nadie está largo en ningun lado????



8:


San 5,31:Aplauso:

Y otro paquetillo a 5,38


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Jun 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> le acompaño en arcerlor desde un poco mas abajo 9.82.
> nadie está largo en ningun lado????



Sin niguna base científica ni técnica, personalmente, creo que el churribex se va para abajo. A lo mejor después de las elecciones alemanas (cuando bajará también el eurostoxx) pepón saluda, pero para los no-profesionales del tradeo (yo) no quiero asumir riesgos, estoy en la trinchera, al sol y con jamónyor.

Tengo un poquito a corto plazo esperando un rebote en:
Campofrío (Posible OPA)
First Solar y Yingli.
Nikkey (Fondo con cobertura de divisa) medioplacista.

Abro paraguas de los entendidos para que me llamen gacelón, si procede.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

ese gapsito es mas importante de lo que podeis imaginar gacelillas , le estoy dando vueltas y pronto descubrire que es lo que esconde :Baile:


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2013)

'Sell in June' - FACTOR TRUZMAN - Cotizalia.com

El mes de mayo no ha podido acabar peor para la renta variable. La mayor parte de los índices directores han construido estructuras de techo durante el último tercio del mes que se han traducido en la aparición de señales de techo en los gráficos semanales y mensuales. Como se analizará a continuación, estas señales técnicas indican la posible formación de un posible techo. Pero no hay base técnica suficiente como para pensar que se está en el principio de un cambio de tendencia general.

De hecho, los grandes cambios de tendencia, como los aparecidos en el año 2000 o en el año 2007, tardaron meses en construirse. Las tendencias, tanto alcistas como bajistas, no desaparecen en un plazo de tiempo tan corto. De hecho, no hay más que fijarse en los ejemplos mencionados para darse cuenta de que los inicios del cambio de tendencia de los años mencionados pasaron por vaivenes de entre el 10 y el 15% antes de resolverse a la baja. Por ello, estas señales de techo deben considerarse por el momento como una pausa dentro de la tendencia general alcista de fondo.



En este gráfico se analiza la evolución del S&P500 contado en base mensual. Por el lado alcista hay que resaltar que se trata del tercer mes consecutivo en el que el índice logra cerrar por encima de la zona de máximos históricos que se alcanzó en 2000 y en 2007 (1.553 y 1.576) y que no hay el menor indicio de agotamiento de la tendencia alcista ya que los mínimos de los últimos meses son todos crecientes. Por el lado bajista hay que resaltar dos aspectos.

El primero es que la vela del mes de mayo indica cierto agotamiento de las alzas respecto de las velas previas puesto que es la primera, en bastante tiempo, que no cierre cerca de sus máximos; de hecho, se podría decir que casi ha formado un “shooting star” (debería haber cerrado por debajo del 1.616 este mes para poder asegurarlo), figura que indica la posible aparición de un techo.

El segundo es que el análisis de Demark muestra la aparición de un 13 en el descuento secuencial alcista que se inició en mayo del año pasado. Esta señal necesita ser confirmada con el inicio de un descuento de momento bajista, lo que parece estar muy alejado de la situación actual (para que se iniciase este descuento, lo primero sería la aparición de un cierre, en este caso mensual, por debajo del cierre de hace 4 meses el cual se encuentra en el 1.514). Pero la simple aparición de este 13 sugiere, cuanto menos, el posible inicio de un proceso de consolidación tras 7 meses ininterrumpidos de subidas.

Estas señales incipientes de techo quedan reflejadas de manera más contundente en el análisis del gráfico diario.



En este gráfico se analiza la evolución del S&P500 contado en base diaria. El pasado 22 de mayo, día en el que Bernanke compareció frente al Comité Económico del Congreso, el índice alcanzó la parte alta del canal que se puede construir a partir de la unión de los máximos de abril 2010, febrero 2011 y abril 2011 y reaccionó inmediatamente a la baja formando un “shooting star”, figura que indica la posible aparición de un techo. Esta figura necesita ser confirmada con la aparición de una sesión bajista contundente, algo que no se ha producido hasta la sesión del viernes pasado.

Se aprecia además que esta posible figura de techo ha surgido tras el intento fallido de ruptura del canal alcista que se inició en noviembre del año pasado lo que eleva el riesgo de que sea la señal culminante de una posible “trampa alcista”. Adicionalmente hay que resaltar que el viernes pasado se pulverizaron las zonas de soporte más inmediatas; la comprendida entre el 1.646 y 1.650 (mínimos de las sesiones en las que se superó el mencionado canal y que han producido rechaces cada vez que se han perforado en mayo) y el 1.633 (mínimo de la sesión del pasado 14 de mayo que fue la sesión que logró superar el mencionado canal).

Por último, hay que tener presente dos aspectos. La reacción bajista del viernes confirma una estructura de corto plazo de máximos y mínimos decrecientes desde el 22 de mayo. Por otro lado, el cierre del viernes se ha situado por debajo del cierre de 4 días atrás lo que indica el posible inicio de un descuento de momento bajista según el análisis de Demark que adquiriría mayor impacto si se produjese una apertura en hueco bajista hoy lunes.

Por lo tanto, hay varios elementos técnicos que apuntan a la posible aparición de un techo desde el que podría producir un proceso correctivo. Estos indicios se diluirían parcialmente si el índice lograse recuperar el 1.650, con lo que este nivel pasa a ser la referencia de resistencia más inmediata. Si el índice no se recupera y se profundiza en el proceso correctivo, se debe tener presente que las zonas de soporte siguientes más cercanas están en el 1.600 (base del canal alcista iniciado en noviembre y media de 50 sesiones) y en el entorno del 1.580 (máximo histórico anterior fijado en 2007 y mínimo del último descuento de momento alcista iniciado el 2 de mayo).

Por ello, se debe haber abierto posición corta el viernes. En caso de apertura en hueco bajista, se debe incrementar la posición inmediatamente. En caso contrario, sería preferible esperar cualquier intento de rebote cercano al 1.650 para vender más, situando el stop por encima de este nivel en términos de cierre. El objetivo de beneficios debe situarse entre el 1.580 y el 1.600, zona en la que además se podría tomar el riesgo de comprar un poco.

En Europa, los indicios de techo están también presentes en todos los índices.



En este gráfico se analiza la evolución del Futuro continuo del DAX en base diaria. La presión del “shooting star” aparecido el pasado 22 de mayo no llegó a tener plena confirmación puesto que no se formó ninguna sesión bajista contundente tras su aparición. Sin embargo, su influencia bajista quedó ratificada la semana pasada; más exactamente el 28 de mayo. Y es que en esa sesión, el índice se acercó al máximo del “shooting” y lo rechazo formando otro “shooting star”.

Pese a todo y al hecho de que el viernes el índice terminase en mínimos y por debajo del cierre de la semana pasada (segundo cierre semanal consecutivo a la baja), la zona de soporte clave no ha sido perforada. Esta se encuentra en el entorno de los 8.250 (máximo histórico anterior de 2007 8.253, mínimo de reacción del 24 de mayo 8.261 y mínimos de la sesión posterior a la ruptura consistente del máximo histórico anterior que fue el 13 de mayo 8.217). La ruptura de esta zona indicaría que el proceso de consolidación triangular de la segunda mitad de mayo pasaría a ser correctivo lo que despejaría el camino los últimos máximos crecientes de marzo que coinciden con la media de 50 sesiones (entornos del 8.000).

La estrategia que se debe seguir a tenor de lo comentado pasa por la apertura de posición corta en caso de cierre por debajo del 8.250. Sin embargo, una apertura en la sesión de hoy en hueco bajista (por debajo del 8.298) sería motivo para intentar anticiparse al cierre iniciando ya parte de la posición corta a sabiendas que este inicio de cortos se debería cerrar en caso de que se superase el 8.350 (cierre oficial de las 17:35 del viernes) o no se produjese un cierre por debajo del 8.250.



En este gráfico se analiza la evolución del IBEX contado en base diaria. La sesión del viernes vuelve a incrementar la presión bajista de corto plazo por varios motivos.

El primero es que la reacción alcista del martes pasado vuelve a demostrar que la zona de resistencia principal que se viene situando entre el 8.563 y el 8.669 (posible línea clavicular del Hombro Cabeza Hombro Invertido desplegado desde septiembre de 2011) parece infranqueable.

El segundo es que a pesar de que la apertura del viernes no dejó un hueco a la baja, sí perforó la zona de soporte situada entre el 8.366 y el 8.400 en cierre. Esta caída anuló el impacto positivo del hueco alcista abierto entre el lunes y el marte de la semana pasada e indica que el rebote de mitad de la semana pasada puede no haber sido nada más que un mero “pullback” en exceso dentro de la señal bajista de la semana pasada cuando se resolvió el proceso lateral de mayo a la baja.

Obviamente, estas señales bajistas deben ratificarse con la ruptura del 8.250 en cierre lo que indicaría que el mínimo creciente del proceso de subida desplegado entre mediados de abril y mediados de mayo (mínimo del 25 de abril) quedaría cancelado. Además, quedaría perforada la media de 50 sesiones. Posteriormente, la presión se intensificaría con la ruptura del 8.160 lo que dejaría ya el camino abierto para poder caer hasta el entorno de los 8.100 puntos en donde se encuentra el 61,8% de retroceso del último tramo alcista y la media de 200 sesiones.

Por lo tanto, el viernes se deben haber reiniciado posiciones cortas. Si la sesión de hoy viene con hueco a la baja, se debe incrementar esta posición. De lo contrario, habría que esperar a la ruptura del 8.250 en cierre para incrementarla. El stop debe situarse por encima del máximo del viernes (8.441) ya que, de superarse, se reduciría el reciente impacto bajista. A partir del 8.100 se debe empezar a cerrar la posición corta poco a poco.


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2013)

Prisa sigue alcista pero se ve el muro que tiene en 0,2 con más de un millón de títulos agazapados en el ask.

---------- Post added 03-jun-2013 at 10:53 ----------




bertok dijo:


> 'Sell in June' - FACTOR TRUZMAN - Cotizalia.com



Cuidado que el tipo éste es el primo del gato. No acierta una::


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2013)

Janues, las probabilidades están de sus lado.


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2013)

El Nikkei 1000 puntos más abajo se pone interesante.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

MV el zahori cree que nuevamente se aplazara el apocalipsis de amor profetizado por madame bertok :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2013)

El proyecto de suelo del Santander es brutal si finalmente se confirma. La clave está en el ya lejano 6,5.


----------



## paulistano (3 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El proyecto de suelo del Santander es brutal si finalmente se confirma. La clave está en el ya lejano 6,5.



Hace dos semanas, el ibex a este nivel, incluso un poco mas arriba, y el san se situaba en 5,28......ahora 5,48.


Las manos fuertes nos hemos posicionado:fiufiu::ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

son los puñeteros gaps del SAN los que no nos dejan caer con fuelza , cuando los cierren empezara el big guano , calculo que cuando cierre el de los 6,20 el ibex estara en la jran alcista zona 8850 ienso:


----------



## Cascooscuro (3 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El Nikkei 1000 puntos más abajo se pone interesante.



Alrededor de los 12100? Fibo?


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV el zahori cree que nuevamente se aplazara el apocalipsis de amor profetizado por madame bertok :fiufiu:



No profetizo nada, TLC.

Un descanso en el camino alcista es obligatorio.

Compra a saco, estás ante la oportunidad de tu vida.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Hace dos semanas, el ibex a este nivel, incluso un poco mas arriba, y el san se situaba en 5,28......ahora 5,48.
> 
> 
> Las manos fuertes nos hemos posicionado:fiufiu::ouch:



ahora haces apologia del onanismo ? :o


----------



## paulistano (3 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora haces apologia del onanismo ? :o



Haz caso a bertok y compra san anda...que estan baratas


----------



## inversobres (3 Jun 2013)

Cuidado con los reversals, luego no lloreis. ::

Bertok, aun queda camino para el hostion, asi de facil no va a ser seguro.

Veremos como vienen los americanos, de momento estan asomando el cañon de la escopeta y oliendo el aire.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Haz caso a bertok y compra san anda...que estan baratas



a MV solo le interesan los gaps del SAN para determinar el momento del giro fuelte del ibex


----------



## j.w.pepper (3 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> son los puñeteros gaps del SAN los que no nos dejan caer con fuelza , cuando los cierren empezara el big guano , calculo que cuando cierre el de los 6,20 el ibex estara en la jran alcista zona 8850 ienso:



Así que nuestro sector financiero zombi es el que sostiene al ibex, interesante.


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Cuidado con los reversals, luego no lloreis. ::
> 
> Bertok, aun queda camino para el hostion, asi de facil no va a ser seguro.
> 
> Veremos como vienen los americanos, de momento estan asomando el cañon de la escopeta y oliendo el aire.



El techo del SP durará meses, mientras se distribuye y los gacelones compran como si no hubiera mañana.

Hace muchas décadas que el mercado funciona así.

Al culibex, ni está ni se le espera mientras se retuerce por el lodo del -50% respecto a máximos.


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Alrededor de los 12100? Fibo?



Sobre 12.000 hay un soporte que roza el 50% fibo.


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Jun 2013)

istambul -6%


----------



## ghkghk (3 Jun 2013)

MADRID, 03 JUN. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- La compra Colonial ha llegado a su recta final y todo parece indicar que un consorcio liderado por Villar Mir se hará con la maltrecha inmobiliaria. Según recoge El Confidencial, la oferta vinculante que Juan Miguel Villar Mir presentó a principios de abril por la inmobiliaria vence el próximo miércoles, momento en el que el presidente de OHL debería aportar unos 700 millones de euros. Sin embargo, esta operación que parecía “cantada” se ha visto empañada por la retira del consorcio de BTG Pactual, lo que ha dejado en suspenso la adquisición. El banco brasileño se había comprometido a aportar entre 250 y 300 millones de euros para financiar la compra de Colonial, un importe que representa entre el 35% y el 40% del total de la operación. El resto lo iba a desembolsar el propio Villar Mir y la familia Santo Domingo, una de las mayores fortunas de Latinoamérica. La retirada de BTG Pactual ha sido todo un contratiempo para el máximo accionista de OHL y dueño de compañías como Ferroatlántica y Fertiberia. El equipo de Villar Mir se ha puesto manos a la obra para buscar un inversor que sustituya al banco latinoamericano. Según distintas fuentes consultadas por El Confidencial, el empresario se ha puesto en contacto con Torreal, la firma del financiero Juan Abelló. El ex accionista de Sacyr tiene que decidir en cuestión de horas si se suma al carro o deja pasar la oportunidad. Todo lo que ocurra, lo sabremos el próximo miércoles. A las 9:51 horas, Colonial sube un 2,09%, hasta los 1,0250 euros, mientras OHL se deja un 2,11%, hasta los 27,9150 euros. M.D. 


Ahora mismito subiendo un 7.8%, habiendo llegado a subir un 10%...


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El techo del SP durará meses, mientras se distribuye y los gacelones compran como si no hubiera mañana.
> 
> Hace muchas décadas que el mercado funciona así.
> 
> Al culibex, ni está ni se le espera mientras se retuerce por el lodo del -50% respecto a máximos.



un respect con el culibex chaval :no: MV esta esperando la trampa alcista y el cierre de los gaps del SAN , de momento la jran bajista aguanta y casi se produjeron un par de trampas ahi pero rapidamente el ibex se a sostenido y a vuelto parriba , parece que no queda otra que superarla y hacer la trampa un poco mas arriba en la jran alcista perdida 

---------- Post added 03-jun-2013 at 11:41 ----------

cerramos el larguito 8240-8275 ese gapsito es la nueva referencia del ibex , abrimos cortos en 8275 :Baile:

para MV el soporte importante esta en la mm200 8080 aprox y en la mm50 en el caso del sp500 por donde pasa su alcista ienso:


----------



## romanrdgz (3 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El proyecto de suelo del Santander es brutal si finalmente se confirma. La clave está en el ya lejano 6,5.



¿Hablas de posible doble suelo en 5.1, o me estoy perdiendo?


----------



## paulistano (3 Jun 2013)

Con el jato abriendo cortos ya estoy tranquilo...jracias jato


----------



## inversobres (3 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> un respect con el culibex chaval :no: MV esta esperando la trampa alcista y el cierre de los gaps del SAN , de momento la jran bajista aguanta y casi se produjeron un par de trampas ahi pero rapidamente el ibex se a sostenido y a vuelto parriba , parece que no queda otra que superarla y hacer la trampa un poco mas arriba en la jran alcista perdida
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-jun-2013 at 11:41 ----------
> 
> ...



Vaya trabalenguas. ::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (3 Jun 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> le acompaño en arcerlor desde un poco mas abajo 9.82.
> nadie está largo en ningun lado????



.
YO canté una entrada en ITX en 96 justos. Tampoco le tengo demasiada fe, pero como ya está protegida tanto da ...


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> ¿Hablas de posible doble suelo en 5.1, o me estoy perdiendo?



Ese nivel + filtro debería ser el mínimo de la onda actual para no desvirtuar el suele con figura de fuga en 6,5 euros.


----------



## Algas (3 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> MADRID, 03 JUN. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- La compra Colonial ha llegado a su recta final y todo parece indicar que un consorcio liderado por Villar Mir se hará con la maltrecha inmobiliaria. Según recoge El Confidencial, la oferta vinculante que Juan Miguel Villar Mir presentó a principios de abril por la inmobiliaria vence el próximo miércoles, momento en el que el presidente de OHL debería aportar unos 700 millones de euros. Sin embargo, esta operación que parecía “cantada” se ha visto empañada por la retira del consorcio de BTG Pactual, lo que ha dejado en suspenso la adquisición. El banco brasileño se había comprometido a aportar entre 250 y 300 millones de euros para financiar la compra de Colonial, un importe que representa entre el 35% y el 40% del total de la operación. El resto lo iba a desembolsar el propio Villar Mir y la familia Santo Domingo, una de las mayores fortunas de Latinoamérica. La retirada de BTG Pactual ha sido todo un contratiempo para el máximo accionista de OHL y dueño de compañías como Ferroatlántica y Fertiberia. El equipo de Villar Mir se ha puesto manos a la obra para buscar un inversor que sustituya al banco latinoamericano. Según distintas fuentes consultadas por El Confidencial, el empresario se ha puesto en contacto con Torreal, la firma del financiero Juan Abelló. El ex accionista de Sacyr tiene que decidir en cuestión de horas si se suma al carro o deja pasar la oportunidad. Todo lo que ocurra, lo sabremos el próximo miércoles. A las 9:51 horas, Colonial sube un 2,09%, hasta los 1,0250 euros, mientras OHL se deja un 2,11%, hasta los 27,9150 euros. M.D.
> 
> 
> Ahora mismito subiendo un 7.8%, habiendo llegado a subir un 10%...



Colonial? al final Zparo tenía razón?:8:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (3 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> 'Sell in June' - FACTOR TRUZMAN - Cotizalia.com
> 
> El mes de mayo no ha podido acabar peor para la renta variable.





bertok, al Yozi este se le ha puesto a parir reiteradamente en el HVIE35 por no dar ni una, como ha comentado Janus, así que no nos hagas leernos el tocho sólo porque ahora se ha puesto bajista ... :: 

Aquí para predicar el guano no necesitamos fuentes externas de dudosa confianza. 

¿Dónde anda Tonuel?


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> bertok, al Yozi este se le ha puesto a parir reiteradamente en el HVIE35 por no dar ni una, como ha comentado Janus, así que no nos hagas leernos el tocho sólo porque ahora se ha puesto bajista ... ::
> 
> Aquí para predicar el guano no necesitamos fuentes externas de dudosa confianza.
> 
> ¿Dónde anda Tonuel?



Cierto es, pero entre toda la paja se puede encontrar un grano aprovechable.

El tío tira a plato fijo. Que vamos a ver una corrección ¿ intermedia ? lo sabe el que asó la manteca ...


----------



## ghkghk (3 Jun 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Colonial? al final Zparo tenía razón?:8:




Vaya usted a saber... Pero eso pinta.


----------



## hydra69 (3 Jun 2013)

http://24."m_e_d_i_a.t_u_mb_lr.com"//8c6fd1fb01f5abf5a0a34353b2ac6e0b/tumblr_mlawgtJ9Ti1qasthro1_r1_500.jpg

Para ver la imagen quitar los guiones bajos..cosas de calvopez y tal 
::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (3 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Cierto es, pero entre toda la paja se puede encontrar un grano aprovechable.
> 
> El tío tira a plato fijo. Que vamos a ver una corrección ¿ intermedia ? lo sabe el que asó la manteca ...



.
A ver como conseguimos manejar la situación. El suelo de verano se vió muy claro, permitió entrar con calma y hacer dinero, pero esto lo veo mucho más difícil. Es tan inevitable la corrección que algo tienen que hacer para que sea imposible pillarla bien.


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2013)

Les recomiendo que analicen a Portugal Telecom al respecto de qué ha hecho la serie de precios diarios tras el devengo del dividendo los últimos 3 años. Ha seguido bajando un mes para después rebotar. Pero en el fondo, ha seguido bajando.

Casi es mejor por número Sonaecom si bien acaba de perder la directriz alcista. Tiene deuda.


----------



## paulistano (3 Jun 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Colonial? al final Zparo tenía razón?:8:



A ver, esa información era pública desde hacía mucho tiempo...me refiero al interés de Villar Mir.

Google es testigo.

Por otro lado Zparo recomendó esa acción cuando estaba a 1,07....ahora está a 1,08....después de haber visitado los 0,9X el jueves o viernes pasado....


----------



## ghkghk (3 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> A ver, esa información era pública desde hacía mucho tiempo...me refiero al interés de Villar Mir.
> 
> Google es testigo.
> 
> Por otro lado Zparo recomendó esa acción cuando estaba a 1,07....ahora está a 1,08....después de haber visitado los 0,9X el jueves o viernes pasado....




Cierto, pero al César... Lo de Villar Mir llevaba unas semanas parado. Si finalmente pega el petardazo y sube habrá que reconocérselo. Y si no, pues canearlo.

En una de estas nos encontramos con que no cotiza y abre un tropocientos por ciento por encima...::


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Cierto, pero al César... Lo de Villar Mir llevaba unas semanas parado. Si finalmente pega el petardazo y sube habrá que reconocérselo. Y si no, pues canearlo.
> 
> En una de estas nos encontramos con que no cotiza y abre un tropocientos por ciento por encima...::



Creo que no sois conscientes del precio al que entró Zparo.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Creo que no sois conscientes del precio al que entró Zparo.




Ni idea. De cualquier modo, tomo referencia a cuánto cotizaba cuando lo comentó. Antes es problema exclusivamente suyo.

A ver cómo acaba todo esto...

PS. 1.12.


----------



## Burbujilimo (3 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> A ver, esa información era pública desde hacía mucho tiempo...me refiero al interés de Villar Mir.
> 
> Google es testigo.
> 
> Por otro lado Zparo recomendó esa acción cuando estaba a 1,07....ahora está a 1,08....después de haber visitado los 0,9X el jueves o viernes pasado....



Me ha dado por mirar el gráfico de COLONIAL, y todavía lo estoy flipando...

De los 1016 euros por acción de mayo del 2006 a perder el euro en la actualidad... Todavía estoy dudando si no será error de mi broker, porque no acabo de digerirlo.

Por otro lado:
ZParo recomendó compra el 30 mayo a la 13:00 - Precio: 1,08
A continuación bajada a 0,99 el día 31 (8% de bajada).
Ahora mismo poco más que al precio de entrada recomendada.

Yo sigo sin verlo como una buena operación (desde la umildá y del des-conocimiento del gacelón), pero a ver como evoluciona. Por curiosidad y sin entrar, desde luego.

EDITO: comentario con lag de 15 minutos en el precio de la acción, por aclarar posible discrepancia con ghk^2 que habla de 1,12.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

cerramos cortos , han cerrado el gap los muy :ouch:


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2013)

Prisa: solo tiene que buscar que se produzca un importante crecimiento del volumen. Con un poco de suerte se producirá un par de velas (en horas) antes del subidón si es que llega a producirse.

Ahí está el business.



Ojo que el jato deja de estar bajista. Nos vamos hacia abajo ::


----------



## ghkghk (3 Jun 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Me ha dado por mirar el gráfico de COLONIAL, y todavía lo estoy flipando...
> 
> De los 1016 euros por acción de mayo del 2006 a perder el euro en la actualidad... Todavía estoy dudando si no será error de mi broker, porque no acabo de digerirlo.
> 
> ...




A mí lo más alto que me sale es en torno a los 480 euros a principios de 2007.


----------



## paulistano (3 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos cortos , han cerrado el gap los muy :ouch:



nO HOMBRE, SIGA LARGO....yadecíayoantes, que con MV corto.....los largos vamos seguros:Baile:

---------- Post added 03-jun-2013 at 13:03 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> A mí lo más alto que me sale es en torno a los 480 euros a principios de 2007.




Zparo las lleva a 1,30.

Jugársela a lo de Villar MIr es rojo o negro, lo mismo que irse al casino y jugársela a una tirada.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jun 2013)

Pedazo peponian...


----------



## Roninn (3 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> A mí lo más alto que me sale es en torno a los 480 euros a principios de 2007.



A mi 996 lerus 10 de Mayo 2006 ::

Por cierto tuvo un contrasplit muy divertido en el 2011 1:100


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2013)

[YOUTUBE]27iKhFKfXZE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## donpepito (3 Jun 2013)

De nuevo podemos comprobar, lo fácil que resulta remontar, unas cuantas ordenes en ciertos valores VOILA!

No quieren que los pqs abran cortos, solo ellos son los elegidos.


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pedazo peponian...



A partir de las 14:30 se juega la partida con el pre-market de los usanos.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

corto ibex 8345 :Baile:


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Jun 2013)

arcerlor me esta gustando, vamos pa rrrrriba.
me esta tentando meter un etf inverso al Ibex....

mierdaaaaa, ahora no....


----------



## ghkghk (3 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> nO HOMBRE, SIGA LARGO....yadecíayoantes, que con MV corto.....los largos vamos seguros:Baile:
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-jun-2013 at 13:03 ----------
> 
> ...




Debo reconocer que esta mañana cuando ha empezado a calentarse he pecado... 

Ahora estoy en +6.12%







Cuando valga 1/10 parte que en 2006, a 100 euros la suelto ::


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2013)

FDAX 180 puntos desde mínimos diarios. El footprint de las 10:12:42, irrelevante, que diría algún pollo.


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Jun 2013)

mama quiero ser alcista


----------



## inversobres (3 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Cuidado con los reversals, luego no lloreis. ::
> 
> Veremos como vienen los americanos, de momento estan asomando el cañon de la escopeta y oliendo el aire.



Ejem ejem. Y... que paso?? pues eso. Culos sangrantes por todos lados. Estan barriendo hasta el suelo del txoko.

PD: cuidado con los datos de las 16:00, lo van a calentar hasta esa hora.


----------



## j.w.pepper (3 Jun 2013)

Hmmm, gato, parece que la jran bajista no se verá hoy tocada, primero hay que cerrar un gap con permiso de Wall Street


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (3 Jun 2013)

el ibex bailará, bailará pero la hostia definitiva al IBEX, al país y a todos nuestros ya jodidos culos será cuando la expansión monetaria que se ha montado el amigo Ben Bernake en USA pete y los valores USA se peguen el gorrazo padre. Recordatorio: USA en máximos históricos y desde 2009 subiendo sin parar

ese día cascarán bancos, el país, quien sabe si el euro, y bitcoin volará por encima de los 1.000 dólares

Será Mad Max


----------



## Burbujilimo (3 Jun 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> A mi 996 lerus 10 de Mayo 2006 ::
> 
> Por cierto tuvo un contrasplit muy divertido en el 2011 1:100



Resumiendo, que si alguien compró acciones cuando rondaba los 1000 (+/-)euros ahora mismo le quedaría 1 centimillo y poco...

Buena caida... ::::


----------



## ghkghk (3 Jun 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Resumiendo, que si alguien compró acciones cuando rondaba los 1000 (+/-)euros ahora mismo le quedaría 1 centimillo y poco...
> 
> Buena caida... ::::




Mira si tiene margen de revalorización...


----------



## donpepito (3 Jun 2013)

USA, abrirá en verde, pero siempre marea al principio, el rojo es nuestro color, demasiadas ordenes aut. en el sistema.

2011 figura para el verano, esta vez, han cambiado el mes habitual de mayo.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Hmmm, gato, parece que la jran bajista no se verá hoy tocada, primero hay que cerrar un gap con permiso de Wall Street



todos los gaps estan cerrados , pero estamos en zona peligrosa , si vemos un gap aproximadamente entre los 8200-8000 a la baja , entonces definitivamente se iniciara el rally bajista ienso:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Jun 2013)

Los usanos o mucho engañan o tiene toda la pinta de ir alcistas. ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Los usanos o mucho engañan o tiene toda la pinta de ir alcistas. ienso:



casi seguro que se van a los 1597 contado


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> casi seguro que se van a los 1597 contado



USD/JPY está bajando, eso suele convertirse en SP500 alcista. :Baile:


----------



## burbubolsa (3 Jun 2013)

USDJPY presenta correlacion positiva con indices en todas las ventanas temporales.



bankiero dijo:


> USD/JPY está bajando, eso suele convertirse en SP500 alcista. :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

8090 contado ibex , es el nivel clave , ahi esta la mm200 y el 61,8% fibonazi del tramo 7740-8580 coincidiria con la llegada del sp500 a la mm50 reforzada por la alcista de corto plazo 

pero probablemente el sp500 este haciendo techo entre la resistencia 1690 y la alcista de corto plazo , el escenario del ibex es bajista de cojones , tie que superar la jran bajista , de lo contrario corre el riesgo de guanear solo y guanear luego cuando los indices fueltes lo hagan :ouch:

---------- Post added 03-jun-2013 at 14:40 ----------




burbubolsa dijo:


> USDJPY presenta correlacion positiva con indices en todas las ventanas temporales.



cuando te leo me recuerdas a bhan83 ienso:


----------



## ponzi (3 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Les recomiendo que analicen a Portugal Telecom al respecto de qué ha hecho la serie de precios diarios tras el devengo del dividendo los últimos 3 años. Ha seguido bajando un mes para después rebotar. Pero en el fondo, ha seguido bajando.
> 
> Casi es mejor por número Sonaecom si bien acaba de perder la directriz alcista. Tiene deuda.



Si yo también me he fijado , el mínimo suele estar entre finales de junio y principios de julio, no nos olvidemos que reparten mas de un 10% en efectivo y de una sola tacada en mayo.
El problema de Portugal telecom es que aunque tiene un ceo brillante quizás se han pasado un pelin con el endeudamiento, aun así esta a unos números muy atractivos y su flujo de caja sigue tirando.
Sobre sonae decir que son los dueños de continente y se están empezando a internacionalizar, si bien merecería la pena pillarles mas abajo.Sobre su endeudamiento decir que tienen un flujo de caja de operaciones muy bueno (unos 600 mill y la deuda neta es de 1800 mill), pueden pagar los interés sin demasiado problema


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

un techo gringo tal que asi


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2013)

El millón largo de acciones en el ask de Prisa lo están moviendo. Ahora en 0,19. Están jugando al juego del gato y el ratón, no les interesa que de momento lo suban pero tampoco venden a mercado. Hay que estar atentos pero fuera de momento. Aquí vamos a hacer un buen trade pero a su debido momento.


----------



## ponzi (3 Jun 2013)

Sobre las Telecos mirar esto


Telefonía móvil 4G - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

El 4g con velocidades móviles de hasta 100mb

En principio la que este mejor posicionada de cara al futuro es Telefónica y China Telecom aunque si nos fijamos a que precios cotiza Portugal telecom y que opera en Portugal china y Brasil puede que estemos ante una gran oportunidad. Históricamente son negocios con altos margenes y buenas rentabilidades sobre el capital invertido. Sobre Telefónica hoy tenemos una buena noticia , parece que Alerta se ha tomado en serio el reducir el apalancamiento de la compañía, va a vender 02 de Irlanda. Con mas de 1000 mill de chinos el futuro parece claro donde esta.


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Sobre las Telecos mirar esto
> 
> 
> Telefonía móvil 4G - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> ...



El negocio en China es para los chinos. Los europeos industriales van de meras comparsas.

TimoF sigue adoleciendo del mismo problema, no tienen modelo de negocio de largo plazo más que ir politiqueando para seguir esquilmando a los ciudadanos en el corto plazo. Llegará Google Fiber y sucedáneos y veremos. Con tiempo todo se hace, hasta una buena paella.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si yo también me he fijado , el mínimo suele estar entre finales de junio y principios de julio, n*o nos olvidemos que reparten mas de un 10% en efectivo y de una sola tacada en mayo.*
> El problema de Portugal telecom es que aunque tiene un ceo brillante quizás se han pasado un pelin con el endeudamiento, aun así esta a unos números muy atractivos y su flujo de caja sigue tirando.
> Sobre sonae decir que son los dueños de continente y se están empezando a internacionalizar, si bien merecería la pena pillarles mas abajo.Sobre su endeudamiento decir que tienen un flujo de caja de operaciones muy bueno (unos 600 mill y la deuda neta es de 1800 mill), pueden pagar los interés sin demasiado problema




Eso necesitaría yo en España para cambiar plusvalías por dividendo, vendiendo dos meses más tarde.

¿Sabéis si la doble imposición con Portugal es fácil de recuperar?


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

como va el tema de los impuestos a los especuleadoreh ? ienso:

ayer hice la declaracion de la renta y me entere que este año el tema cambia bastante , aproximadamente cuanto es el porcentaje que se llevaria hacienda con las operaciones de menos de un año ? :


----------



## kemao2 (3 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Sobre las Telecos mirar esto
> 
> 
> Telefonía móvil 4G - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> ...




Es de risa que la gente tenga mas velocidad en el movil que con el ADSL o el cable. Es evidente que el ADSL y el cable en España podrían ir a mucha mas velocidad de la que venden actualmente teniendo en cuanta la velocidad actual del 4g.

Pronto veo a la peña navegando desde el PC conectado a su movil como modem....::


----------



## garpie (3 Jun 2013)

Oleee, vuelta al rouge en el ibex


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

garpie dijo:


> Oleee, vuelta al rouge en el ibex



es que lo estaban deseando :o

mm200 en el ibex , mm50 en el sp500 , paya que nos vamos .

ponzi chaval o algun ejpertito que se explique lo de la declaracion , tutorial para gacelas :Aplauso:


----------



## pollastre (3 Jun 2013)

Me traigo esto dell Viernes pasado (31/05), para comentar la posición.

Los resaltados en negrita no son del mensaje original del Viernes, sino que los acabo de hacer yo ahora.



pollastre dijo:


> Para los que vayan largos, comentarles que esta mañana ha habido una realización mediana, pero que ha afectado bastante al índice (relativamente a su tamaño, esto es).
> 
> Esto ha hecho algo de daño a las expectativas de los largos. Se está intentando sacudir ahora un poco el mal sabor de boca que ha dejado, y en que se consiga o no está mucha parte de la clave de la configuración alcista que algunos venimos defendiendo desde hace unos días atrás.
> 
> ...




Comienzo diciendo que la posición, sinceramente, ha sido compleja y bien desplegada por los chúngale. Kudos para ellos, porque esta vez lo han puesto complicado.

Para empezar, ni contigo ni sin tí: para quitarse a los retails de la configuración alcista, la primera en la frente: pequeño paseo al primer escalón bajista (822x), me paso un poco de frenada incluso y me voy al 8215.5 . Error del suelo, -[5,10] pips desde la zona de precarga.

Brutal como responden las proyecciones a partir de ahí: +180 pips en primera intancia, retrace de -50 y acumulación local para el siguiente pepinazo. Recordemos que, mal que pese a algunos, el movimiento primario es alcista como se lleva diciendo por varios foreros durante casi dos semanas, y mientras ese contexto no cambie, cualquier retrace ha de verse siempre en clave de price action y/o una oportunidad para entrar. 

Resaltar que el retrace ha comenzado en el 8K4 mencionado en el mensaje original como "punto problemático". Casualmente.

Para los que tuvieron la paciencia, la FED y los cojones de aguantar largos desde la zona de precarga que se comentó (8K3), mi enhorabuena, 100 pips sólo en la mañana de hoy. 

¿Qué hacer ahora con tus +100 pips de plusvies? Es complicado recomendar una prolongación de la posición sin estar dispuestos a asumir riesgos: tras +180 pips, el retrace es obligado, así que podría haber algún pequeño "susto local".

Sigue vigente la operación y sus objetivo primario (8K5), no así la posible extensión "bonus" al 855x, que pierde fuerza y para mí ha dejado de ser recomendable. En resumen, si finalmente se consigue el 8K5, cerrar sin contemplaciones.


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2013)

Un 0,16 euros en Prisa estaría muy pero que muy bien.


----------



## ponzi (3 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Eso necesitaría yo en España para cambiar plusvalías por dividendo, vendiendo dos meses más tarde.
> 
> ¿Sabéis si la doble imposición con Portugal es fácil de recuperar?



Creo que es un país no demasiado conflictivo en estos temas, pero no te lo puedo confirmar porque nunca me he visto en esa situación.

Recuperar retencion Impuestos de portugal : Modelos 21-RFI y 22-RFI ~ E&E Consultores<br> y asesores

Cuando trabaje en Bankinter a alguno si que le di el formulario para evitar la doble imposición con usa. Si algún banco lo hace con Portugal ese sera bkt seguro, pregunta en la oficina

---------- Post added 03-jun-2013 at 15:28 ----------




kemao2 dijo:


> Es de risa que la gente tenga mas velocidad en el movil que con el ADSL o el cable. Es evidente que el ADSL y el cable en España podrían ir a mucha mas velocidad de la que venden actualmente teniendo en cuanta la velocidad actual del 4g.
> 
> Pronto veo a la peña navegando desde el PC conectado a su movil como modem....::



Ya hay fibra óptica al menos de telefónica, el año pasado se gasto una pasta en la infraestructura


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Creo que es un país no demasiado conflictivo en estos temas, pero no te lo puedo confirmar porque nunca me he visto en esa situación.
> 
> Recuperar retencion Impuestos de portugal : Modelos 21-RFI y 22-RFI ~ E&E Consultores<br> y asesores
> 
> ...





Pero unos cobran poco por un servicio espléndido y otros mucho por una mierda de servicio.

Simplemente compara a Alierta con Brin.

https://fiber.google.com/about/


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

que figura tejnica mas bonita se esta dibujando , pa que luego digan que la jran bajista y la jran alcista no existen :rolleye:


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Jun 2013)

menudo final de GoT


----------



## hombre-mosca (3 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que figura tejnica mas bonita se esta dibujando , pa que luego digan que la jran bajista y la jran alcista no existen :rolleye:



Figura tecnica... lo que estan poniendo en el SP es el horno al 6. Ya empiezo a oler el asado.

PD. Mr. Janus ya le dije esta mañana que los seguros no cubrian las inundaciones desde el 2002 (confirmado), luego a media mañana me acordé que había una excepción, inundaciones debidas a roturas de tuberias de agua corriente SI que pagan los seguros, aunque esten en zonas inundables. Si ej que lo que no hinventen las aseguradoras....


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jun 2013)

Reversal de mi vida...incoming

Pepon es un guasón en los primeros de mes.


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2013)

Carbón verde = SP débil. Una descorrelación a tener en cuenta como hemos dicho en diferentes posts anteriores.


----------



## Krim (3 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Carbón verde = SP débil. Una descorrelación a tener en cuenta como hemos dicho en diferentes posts anteriores.



Querrá usted decir una correlación inversa.

(Cumpliendo mi papel de nazi de las matemáticas)


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Figura tecnica... lo que estan poniendo en el SP es el horno al 6. Ya empiezo a oler el asado.



solo caera hasta los 1598 contado , la figura tejnica se esta dibujando en el ibex , espera un poco y la veras


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Me traigo esto dell Viernes pasado (31/05), para comentar la posición.
> 
> Los resaltados en negrita no son del mensaje original del Viernes, sino que los acabo de hacer yo ahora.
> 
> ...



ha conseguido 100 pipos pipos, maese? mi enhorabuena


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Jun 2013)

Si no fuera por la gente de este hilo, ya me hubiera ido alcista en los USanos.
Yo y mi siemprealcismo. :fiufiu:


----------



## inversobres (3 Jun 2013)

Dolor... veo mucho dolor...


----------



## Cascooscuro (3 Jun 2013)

Pandorooooo!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Si no fuera por la gente de este hilo, ya me hubiera ido alcista en los USanos.
> Yo y mi siemprealcismo. :fiufiu:





muertoviviente dijo:


> un techo gringo tal que asi



ahi lo tienes gacelilla


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jun 2013)

Reversal EPIC que pueden meter ahora...

---------- Post added 03-jun-2013 at 16:05 ----------


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Reversal EPIC que pueden meter ahora...



yo no esperaria reversal teniendo el iTraxx Crossover subiendo un 2,6% :fiufiu:


----------



## inversobres (3 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Reversal EPIC que pueden meter ahora...
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-jun-2013 at 16:05 ----------



Me cuesta ver que cierren esto en rojo, asi que primero barreran a todo cristo y luego via libre. Al fin y al cabo los datos malos favorecen a los QE segun pedobear Carpatos.


----------



## TenienteDan (3 Jun 2013)

Qué duro es este negocio!!!

Dilatan pa todos los lados XD, es esquizofrenia pura ::


----------



## pollastre (3 Jun 2013)

Están lloviendo hostias, pero de las buenas....


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

ISM manufacturero gringo en 49 , se esperaba 50,7 toda la pinta de que lo tiraran luego del cierre europedo ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Me cuesta ver que cierren esto en rojo, asi que primero barreran a todo cristo y luego via libre. Al fin y al cabo los datos malos favorecen a los QE segun pedobear Carpatos.



En pocos días se lo llevan a 1660 otra vez ...

edit: esperate que no sea 2 días...::


----------



## Cascooscuro (3 Jun 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Pandorooooo!!!



::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

estan con la tonteria de que lo malo es bueno por aquello del QE , pero ya estamos tan arriba que simplemente caemos porque corregimos


----------



## Krim (3 Jun 2013)

Está claro que con estas hostias lo mejor es estar fuera...

(Y yo estoy dentro. Gacelón de mí)


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

lo malo es bueno ya no dura na :abajo:


----------



## Burbujilimo (3 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Están lloviendo hostias, pero de las buenas....



Pues ya sabe, atento para seguir al leoncio...







PD: que bien se ven estos vaivenes estando fuera, joder que volatilidad...


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2013)

Yo lo veo todo bastante tranquilo. El SP por encima de los mínimos del viernes .... es tranquilo.


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como va el tema de los impuestos a los especuleadoreh ? ienso:
> 
> ayer hice la declaracion de la renta y me entere que este año el tema cambia bastante , aproximadamente cuanto es el porcentaje que se llevaria hacienda con las operaciones de menos de un año ? :




Las ganancias patrimoniales de menos de un año se van a la base general junto a sus rendimientos del trabajo. De ahí le saldrá el tramo en el que se queda con su correspondiente tipo impositivo marginal.


----------



## pollastre (3 Jun 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Pues ya sabe, atento para seguir al leoncio...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lo que menos hay ahora son leoncios....

estos gacelérrimos y mid-retails que se piensan que por tener una terminal bloomberg y recibir los datos macro 3ms antes que el vecino, ya tienen un edge...

Como diría uno de ciudad real que conozco: "tontunás na más"


----------



## SAMPLERKING (3 Jun 2013)

A alguno le van a dar las hostias de dos en dos hasta que salga impar......


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jun 2013)




----------



## atman (3 Jun 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Yo pongo el prorreal y me sale esto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues sí... que cabrona, le está mojando todo el suelo. Como no lo seque rápido le va a abarquillar todo el parqué...

Por cierto, pillo sitio en la página... 30!! :XX:


----------



## hombre-mosca (3 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo que menos hay ahora son leoncios....
> 
> estos gacelérrimos y mid-retails que se piensan que por tener una terminal bloomberg y recibir los datos macro 3ms antes que el vecino, ya tienen un edge...
> 
> Como diría uno de ciudad real que conozco: "tontunás na más"



De 12:00 a 13:00 estoy mirando ahora los volumenes del dia. Ahi estaban ELLOS.

Como siempre acciones y DAX MDAX TECDAX. Mi mesa de juego es otra a la suya, pero se reproducen muy bien.

PD: eon poniendose a punto de carameloll.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Las ganancias patrimoniales de menos de un año se van a la base general junto a sus rendimientos del trabajo. De ahí le saldrá el tramo en el que se queda con su correspondiente tipo impositivo marginal.



gracias compadre


----------



## Burbujilimo (3 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo que menos hay ahora son leoncios....
> 
> estos gacelérrimos y mid-retails que se piensan que por tener una terminal bloomberg y recibir los datos macro 3ms antes que el vecino, ya tienen un edge...
> 
> Como diría uno de ciudad real que conozco: "tontunás na más"



Entonces me había despistado con lo de "Están lloviendo hostias, pero de las buenas...."

vamos, que me imaginaba un batista vs el enterrador y realmente hay un flipy vs torrebruno o similar...


----------



## pollastre (3 Jun 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Entonces me había despistado con lo de "Están lloviendo hostias, pero de las buenas...."
> 
> vamos, que me imaginaba un batista vs el enterrador y realmente hay un flipy vs torrebruno o similar...




No, lo que pasa es que en ausencia de contrapartes, unos pocos medianos y un buen puñado de pequeños pueden causar bastante revuelo (y bastante daño).


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

reversal de reversal


----------



## Krim (3 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> No, lo que pasa es que en ausencia de contrapartes, unos pocos medianos y un buen puñado de pequeños pueden causar bastante revuelo (y bastante daño).



¡Esto es el Bertok metiendo cortos! :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

parece que el personal va largo , no se esperaban este requetereversal :o


----------



## pollastre (3 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¡Esto es el Bertok metiendo cortos! :Baile:




Tiene toda la pinta, por aquello del caos y el apocalipsis en los mercados ::


----------



## FranR (3 Jun 2013)

La primera parte de la sesión ni con un palo. Dos ventanas de entrada claras a las 12:15 y la de hace unos minutos.


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Jun 2013)

El Sr. Atman ha sido el culpable sacando a la niña del Nikkei de nuevo. 



muertoviviente dijo:


> parece que el personal va largo , no se esperaban este requetereversal :o


----------



## pollastre (3 Jun 2013)

Apoyo artillero a las 16:01 y 16:43; suficiente para quitarle las tonterías a cualquiera (yo desde luego habría "captado" el mensaje sutil). Y sin embargo le está costando...


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

van a hacer lo mismo que el viernes , tirarlo antes del cierre , el iTraxx Crossover sube un 3,2% :fiufiu:


----------



## Nico (3 Jun 2013)

Para los seguidores de PANDORO, también recomiendo *PANDORA* (su hermana) que, en estos momentos baja el 12% 


Pandora Media Inc: NYSE quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## FranR (3 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Apoyo artillero a las 16:01 y *16:43*; suficiente para quitarle las tonterías a cualquiera (yo desde luego habría "captado" el mensaje sutil). Y sin embargo le está costando...



Segunda ventana de entrada en el mercado patrio, coincidiendo con nivel relevante.

Con suerte 70 puntos no los quita nadie.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Segunda ventana de entrada en el mercado patrio, coincidiendo con nivel relevante.
> 
> Con suerte 70 puntos no los quita nadie.



flanderERRE no te estas enterando de la jugada , revisa tus nivelitos chaval :no:


----------



## pollastre (3 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Segunda ventana de entrada en el mercado patrio, coincidiendo con nivel relevante.
> 
> Con suerte 70 puntos no los quita nadie.




¿ en media hora ? ... serían unos +30 del Dax, más o menos... no es por tiempo (+30 se los hacen en 20 segundos si quieren) pero sí me despista un poco que parece costarles "arrancar" algo más de lo normal....

Tal vez si el Játrapa se pusiera corto... quizás.... ::


----------



## FranR (3 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> flanderERRE no te estas enterando de la jugada , revisa tus nivelitos chaval :no:




Mire el gráfico, primera entrada +70 al saltar el stop.

En esta segunda ajustada a comisiones, es decir juego nulo si vuelve.

Ha ganado usted algo?


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

MV ya va corto desde 8345 ibex contado


----------



## FranR (3 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV ya va corto desde 8345 ibex contado



Es decir que no ha ganado nada (ni en paper). Ya sabe lo de pájaro en mano y ciento volando.::


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

estando a 8300 ahora mismo , un poco si que he ganado :o

pero esa no es la jugada flanderERRE , revisa tus nivelitos porque se esta preparando una buena :no:


----------



## tarrito (3 Jun 2013)

vaneo para Nico yaaaa! 
homvre! ya está bien :banghead:


----------



## FranR (3 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estando a 8300 ahora mismo , un poco si que he ganado :o
> 
> pero esa no es la jugada flanderERRE , revisa tus nivelitos porque se esta preparando una buena :no:



Vamos que ha cerrado pero no ha cerrado. 

Translate: Si sube dirá que ha cerrado, si baja que sigue subido. EPIC WIN!!

Cupo de coba al troll cubierto por hoy.

Veamos cierre.


----------



## pollastre (3 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> *vaneo *para Nico yaaaa!






Marchando, aquí la tiene !!







::::::::::::


----------



## tarrito (3 Jun 2013)

éso es lo que solía contestarme Mulder... snif snif


----------



## FranR (3 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿ en media hora ? ... serían unos +30 del Dax, más o menos... no es por tiempo (+30 se los hacen en 20 segundos si quieren) pero sí me despista un poco que parece costarles "arrancar" algo más de lo normal....
> 
> Tal vez si el Játrapa se pusiera corto... quizás.... ::




55 en la segunda onda. Veamos si usa el 300 para recargar.


----------



## Krim (3 Jun 2013)

Buah...si finalmente cierra en verde creo que me voy a imprimir el chart de hoy y colgarlo en mi despacho. Sencillamente IM PRE SIO NAN TE.

EDIT: O a lo mejor solo me lo parece a mi por ignorante, pero todos esos latigazos me dejan de piedra.


----------



## pollastre (3 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> 55 en la segunda onda. Veamos si usa el 300 para recargar.





t -15 min. pero no podré verlo, le tengo que dejar sólo en el cierre porque tengo que salir cagando leches a otro sitio... a ver si la posición le sale bien y tal y tal.

Realizo parcial y apago chiringuito, mañana será otro día.

Tengan cuidado ahí fuera ::


----------



## FranR (3 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Buah...si finalmente cierra en verde creo que me voy a imprimir el chart de hoy y colgarlo en mi despacho. Sencillamente IM PRE SIO NAN TE.
> 
> EDIT: O a lo mejor solo me lo parece a mi por ignorante, pero todos esos latigazos me dejan de piedra.



A partir de las 12:15 yo he visto la cosa bastante controlada. La barrida inicial si es para analizarla en profundidad.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Jun 2013)

El dolar se parece cada vez más al titanic.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

mantengo cortos con tres cojones , la figura tejnica del ibex promete :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> éso es lo que solía contestarme Mulder... snif snif



Está por el foro azotando perroflautas


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2013)

Hay que estar tranquilo en el manejo de los dineros. No veo "sell" sostenible por ningún lado. La volatilidad indica que se puede bajar más pero los 1600 son fuertes, y los 1580 más.

Poco más que trading buscando 8 pipos. Mayores aventuras se cotizan caras.


----------



## Krim (3 Jun 2013)

Te la dedico, pirata...aunque no tenga que ver con la bolsa, sé que te mola :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hay que estar tranquilo en el manejo de los dineros. No veo "sell" sostenible por ningún lado.



no le sobra razon señol janus , pero pronto el sell sera muy sostenible , antes lloveran reversals :Baile:


----------



## jaialro (3 Jun 2013)

Lo de hoy es con alevosía y por la espalda. Han ido a barrer pero de mal manera.Joputas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Te la dedico, pirata...aunque no tenga que ver con la bolsa, sé que te mola :XX:



uy,uy uy lo que me ha puesto.... me empiezo a poner palote.....

edit: ¿choques de partículas (sub-atómicas?)


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> van a hacer lo mismo que el viernes , tirarlo antes del cierre , el iTraxx Crossover sube un 3,2% :fiufiu:



un poco de siyalodeciayoismo muertovivientista y me voy , pasen buena tarde gaceleridos :no:


----------



## Krim (3 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> uy,uy uy lo que me ha puesto.... me empiezo a poner palote.....
> 
> edit: ¿choques de partículas (sub-atómicas?)



Yes. De hecho, salvo el material, está todo puesto. 

Pero recuerda...Never trust it!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Yes. De hecho, salvo el material, está todo puesto.
> 
> Pero recuerda...Never trust it!



Never man!!! :XX:

No es mi campo, por eso no estaba seguro


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hay que estar tranquilo en el manejo de los dineros. No veo "sell" sostenible por ningún lado. La volatilidad indica que se puede bajar más pero los 1600 son fuertes, y los 1580 más.
> 
> Poco más que trading buscando 8 pipos. Mayores aventuras se cotizan caras.



Los usanos no lo permitirán pero hay buenos largos posibles en las materias primas mientras esto dure. :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no le sobra razon señol janus , pero pronto el sell sera muy sostenible , antes lloveran reversals :Baile:



Hoy es uno de esos días que hacen que la bolsa no me guste. I'm bored.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hoy es uno de esos días que hacen que la bolsa no me guste. I'm bored.



Las buenas inversiones son aburridas.
Cuando se divierte uno suele acabar la sesión en negativo. :ouch:


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Las buenas inversiones son aburridas.
> Cuando se divierte uno suele acabar la sesión en negativo. :ouch:



No te creas.

Realmente hoy ha sido un día espectacular pero yo no he tenido tiempo para hacer trading. En el intra ha habido muchísimo movimiento.


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Jun 2013)

1. lean el titular
2. miren el cuadro del final dentro del link
3. vuelvan a leer el titulo de la noticia


Quo vadis Bankia? Los analistas sitan el rango de sus acciones en 0,7-0,8 euros


----------



## HisHoliness (3 Jun 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 1. lean el titular
> 2. miren el cuadro del final dentro del link
> 3. vuelvan a leer el titulo de la noticia
> 
> ...



Vaya Cachondeo;

Nomura, Precio Objetivo 0,05€
BPI, Precio Objetivo 0,9€, un......1700% más::

Edito, es un 1700% mas....


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jun 2013)

Los usanos encedieron motores


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Vaya Cachondeo;
> 
> Nomura, Precio Objetivo 0,05€
> BPI, Precio Objetivo 0,9€, un......94% más::



Ya ves, estos señores se confunden en el doble de la valoración y no pasa nada. Luego va uno con una chica y se equivoca de agujero ... y se puede llevar hasta un buen tortazo (no siempre).

Sigo aburrido por aquí.

---------- Post added 03-jun-2013 at 20:12 ----------

No falla, los usanos se ponen verdes y el carbón al reves: se pone rojo.

De momento, las solares no dan precios de entrada con un risk controlado vía stop. Serían 2,6 usd para Yingli y 5,3 usd para Trina.


----------



## azkunaveteya (3 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ya ves, estos señores se confunden en el doble de la valoración y no pasa nada. Luego va uno con una chica y se equivoca de agujero ... y se puede llevar hasta un buen tortazo (no siempre).
> 
> Sigo aburrido por aquí.




compra unas POP o SAB para dar emoción


----------



## Roninn (3 Jun 2013)

Amplio posición en KO.

_Ej que la economiah va parribah._ ::


----------



## ddddd (3 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ya ves, estos señores se confunden en el doble de la valoración y no pasa nada. Luego va uno con una chica y se equivoca de agujero ... y se puede llevar hasta un buen tortazo (no siempre).
> 
> Sigo aburrido por aquí.
> 
> ...



¿Los valores que das son de entrada o de stop?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2013)

La fuga alcista de AMD se caracterizó por el posicionamiento de mucho dinero, posiblemente en el largo plazo. Ese dinero no está saliendo porque las correcciones están siendo con acortamiento de volumen. Hay que buscar un buen punto de entrada lo cual no es nada sencillo.

En general, se está pudiendo generar una buena cartera de largo plazo pero que hay que proteger con stops. Tanto en España como en USA.


----------



## Krim (3 Jun 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> 1. lean el titular
> 2. miren el cuadro del final dentro del link
> 3. vuelvan a leer el titulo de la noticia
> 
> ...



Te ha faltado 

4. Pregúntese por qué el señor que ha redactado eso trabaja, cobra, y por qué su voto vale lo mismo que el suyo.


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> compra unas POP o SAB para dar emoción



Estaba pensando en quemar unos cajeros de esos bancos pero creo que les voy a poder putear más en la calle que en el trullo.

El negocio de intentar comprar algún piso tampoco está dando frutos porque les cuesta bajarse del burro.

En fin, bastante aburrido

---------- Post added 03-jun-2013 at 20:43 ----------




ddddd dijo:


> ¿Los valores que das son de entrada o de stop?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Entrada ................................

---------- Post added 03-jun-2013 at 20:45 ----------

La verdad es que lo ideal es que haya un par de velones verdes en el SP con timeframe diario y que al mismo tiempo se rompa el soporte de Alpha. Así vendría otro tramo bajista en el carbón (cortos of course) y nos dejarían mejores precios para los largos posteriores cuando el SP corriga (que lo va a hacer pero cuando toque).


----------



## atman (3 Jun 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> El Sr. Atman ha sido el culpable sacando a la niña del Nikkei de nuevo.



Joer! Todos a por el más calvo!!

:XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Los ojos os dicen lo mismo que a mi???
> 
> [*KPN*] kapene
> 
> ...





Super-rocket :: ::








Thanks Clc


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Super-rocket :: ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las telcos están todas hechas unos zorros. El dinero huye de ahí porque tienen el modelo de negocio en warning en el medio y largo plazo y porque existen negocios mucho más proclives a generar rendimientos interesantes.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (3 Jun 2013)

Ahora ya si me atrevo a ir largo con los USanos aunque no estoy muy seguro. ::


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2013)

El que ande largo en Walter que sepa que le pueden meter un gol importante. La semana pasada ya amagó con velas trampa y se ha confirmado.

---------- Post added 03-jun-2013 at 21:46 ----------

Si el SP supera los 1640-02 .... nos vamos a reir un rato largo.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jun 2013)

Cortos al vapor


----------



## jopitxujo (3 Jun 2013)

Lo veo de vez en cuando eso de "corriga". Tenemos claro que corregir es con g pero corrija será con j.


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2013)

Vaya con la vela del último minuto de Novavax ........ Le ha entrado volumen si bien yo no creo en los subidones del último minuto a lo Bankia.

---------- Post added 03-jun-2013 at 22:08 ----------




jopitxujo dijo:


> Lo veo de vez en cuando eso de "corriga". Tenemos claro que corregir es con g pero corrija será con j.



Amigo, el internet está destruyendo la lengua quijotesca. Nos quedaremos con los mangantes de El Lazarillo y las putas de La Celestina. Cultura amplia, diversa y de calidad ::


----------



## ponzi (3 Jun 2013)

Por si no lo habéis visto

-10% en un solo dia


La bolsa de Estambul se desploma un 10,47%, la peor sesión en 10 años - elEconomista.es


----------



## inversobres (3 Jun 2013)

Ejem ejem al cuadrado. Esta semana cuidado con usa...

Nada que no se dijo esta mañana.


----------



## J-Z (3 Jun 2013)

Reversal claro para semana pepona.


----------



## ponzi (3 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pero unos cobran poco por un servicio espléndido y otros mucho por una mierda de servicio.
> 
> Simplemente compara a Alierta con Brin.
> 
> https://fiber.google.com/about/



Si pero solo están en Kansas,de un poco de tiempo a Telefonica. Hoy en día el negocio de las telecomunicaciones pueden parecer un negocio que no tiene futuro pero le aseguro que no hemos visto ni la décima parte del potencial de la era de la comunicación. Desde hace décadas los negocios mas conservadores han sido telecos y utilities , hoy en día denostados aunque un servidor cree que injustamente.

Parece que los alemanes lo ven claro, el futuro esta en los coches eléctricos

Audi R8 e-tron: la miel en los labios - Ecomotor.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Por si no lo habéis visto
> 
> -10% en un solo dia
> 
> ...









::

@JAnus... En Walter se esta cociendo gacela al carbón.... :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (3 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si pero solo están en Kansas,de un poco de tiempo a Telefonica. Hoy en día el negocio de las telecomunicaciones pueden parecer un negocio que no tiene futuro pero le aseguro que no hemos visto ni la décima parte del potencial de la era de la comunicación. Desde hace décadas los negocios mas conservadores han sido telecos y utilities , hoy en día denostados aunque un servidor cree que injustamente.
> 
> Parece que los alemanes lo ven claro, el futuro esta en los coches eléctricos
> 
> Audi R8 e-tron: la miel en los labios - Ecomotor.es





El futuro de las comunicaciones está en los modelos de negocio en red, en los datos y lo que significan .... pero no en los portadores. TimoF lleva tiempo intentándolo pero no consigue saltar a los servicios.

El modelo de Google no es convertirse en un ISP. Simplemente está demostrando que sí se puede dar un servicio brutal y ganar dinero (que lo va a hacer). El problema es que vienen muchos otros detrás cuando vean que ese modelo funciona.

También es un mensaje a las telcos que les piden dinero por aprovecharse de su inversión en redes: el mensaje es que Google también invierte.

Qué te parece si lo hacen en una ciudad en España?. TimoF se cagaría por la pata abajo. Ya verás lo que tardan en dar alta velocidad por radio en donde los costes de despliegue son mucho menores tanto económicos como temporales.

Cualquier que haya tenido el hocico close to TimoF, sabrá que es totalmente imposible que hagan algo digno en estos nuevos tiempos de retos al servicio del cliente.

---------- Post added 03-jun-2013 at 22:31 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ::
> 
> @JAnus... En Walter se esta cociendo gacela al carbón.... :fiufiu:



El huevón que falla en una inversión
será asado cual gacela al carbón


----------



## inversobres (3 Jun 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Reversal claro para semana pepona.



Otra mas??

Esta semana tocan los 9000 tambien??::


----------



## Abner (3 Jun 2013)

Ojo para mañana. Creo que hay un nivel que no se ha tocado en 8152(f).

Saldo sigue en unos +300 contratos. O sea, casi neutro. La cosa está muy indefinida en el ibex y parece que los leoncios no se acaban de posicionar con contundencia en un sentido u otro.


----------



## ponzi (3 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El futuro de las comunicaciones está en los modelos de negocio en red, en los datos y lo que significan .... pero no en los portadores. TimoF lleva tiempo intentándolo pero no consigue saltar a los servicios.
> 
> El modelo de Google no es convertirse en un ISP. Simplemente está demostrando que sí se puede dar un servicio brutal y ganar dinero (que lo va a hacer). El problema es que vienen muchos otros detrás cuando vean que ese modelo funciona.
> 
> ...



La idea de google es muy buena pero una cosa es dar servicio a Kansas y otra muy diferente a 7000 mill de personas dispersas por todo el planeta. Parece que ha tenido mas ojo el ceo de Portugal Telecom, fue el primero en instalar fibra óptica a100mb.


La idea de crear bloques de conexión de google es muy buena y mas viendo el potencial que pueda ofrecer dando conexión gratuita a colegios, bibliotecas e instituciones sociales de la zona. Aun así creo que las telecos están demasiado baratas, prácticamente regaladas, casi todas tienen per por debajo de 10


La supercarretera de Google | Cromo

---------- Post added 03-jun-2013 at 22:51 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ::
> 
> @JAnus... En Walter se esta cociendo gacela al carbón.... :fiufiu:



Vaya artista del photoshop


----------



## egarenc (3 Jun 2013)

La otra cara de la bolsa
Cómo arruinarse en bolsa, rápido, rápido

La bolsa de cristal - Cmo arruinarse en bolsa, rpido, rpido - Blogs Expansin.com

22/02/2013 | 11:05


En la bolsa puedes terminar con una pequeña fortuna... Partiendo de una gran fortuna. En tres entregas intentaremos evitar que eso ocurra. Ésta es la segunda.

A finales de 1991 me presenté en las oficinas de Merrill Lynch con intención de abrir una cuenta para operar con contratos de futuros. Me atendió un señor muy amable quien me preguntó si tenía alguna experiencia en derivados. Le dije que llevaba casi un año operando con simulaciones sobre precios reales. Es un buen principio y habrás sacado tus propias enseñanzas, dijo, y luego apostilló: "Tú aguantarás un tiempo. El próximo mes me jubilo y te puedo asegurar que el 90% de los que especulan con derivados, terminan arruinados.

No hace tantos años un inversor de Valencia, cliente de una Agencia de Valores y Bolsa, pidió que le abrieran una cuenta para operar con MEFF (Mercado Español de Futuros Financieros). Mi buen amigo Jose, con fino sentido del humor le dijo: le propongo un negocio, usted me da medio millón de pesetas y yo rompo los documentos que acaba de firmar. Un par de años más tarde el cliente le confesó: "Qué pena no haberle dado las quinientas mil pesetas".

Durante los años que trabajé en una agencia de valores tuve ocasión de tomar el pulso a toda la gama de inversores y especuladores. Curiosamente se metían en el mundo de los derivados aquellos a los que les habían currado bien la badana en el mercado de contado. Venían mal heridos del contado y los futuros los remataban.

Ya sé que a usted esto no le va a pasar. ¡Por supuesto que no!. Usted será ese 1% que se libra de la del fraile. Le cuento de qué va. En una agencia de valores, de la que yo era cliente, acudían todos los días, antes de que abriera el mercado, un fraile que había colgado los hábitos y un recién licenciado en económicas, que acababa de descubrir la pólvora con los gráficos. No se retiraban de la pantalla ni para comer. Uno de ellos iba a por bocatas y comían mirando gráficos en tiempo de real.

Cierto día el jovenzuelo, el economista, dijo en plan fanfarrón: yo vengo aquí a ganarme veinte mil duros todos los días. Yo le había aguantado muy bien sus disertaciones sobre las correcciones proporcionales, el 0,618 de Fibonacci, las terroríficas ondas "C" de Elliott, las envolventes de Bollinger y toda la gama de osciladores técnicos, pero esto de los veinte mil duros, era demasiado. Tuve la prudencia de no contestarle, pero en voz baja le dije a un viejo bolsista: este debe pensar que los que llevamos años en esto somos tontos de capirote. Un mal día, el mercado les cogió con el paso cambiado. MEFF se atascó por sobrecarga de órdenes. No pudieron cerrar posiciones. Cuando el mercado comenzó a funcionar con normalidad, puesto que no tenían dinero para aportar garantías complementarias, el intermediario les cerró las posiciones con unas pérdidas tremendas. Quedaron endeudados y de ellos nunca más se supo.

Hay historias de éstas para escribir un libro, con nombre y apellidos, de pequeños medianos, grandes inversores. Más de una vez han saltado a las páginas de los diarios económicos operadores que han hecho perder al banco o fondo para el que trabajaban miles de millones de euros o de dólares.

Aunque nadie escarmienta en cabeza ajena, les diré que el palo más grande que me han dado, en algo más de 30 años que llevo especulando e invirtiendo en bolsa, ha sido operando con operaciones a crédito. Seré breve. Mayo de 1987 (les recuerdo que el crack fue en octubre). Tres amigos tuvimos claro que el Dow Jones estaba dibujando un triángulo invertido, también conocido como techo en expansión, y que se la pegaba sí, o sí. Un viernes por la mañana nos pusimos cortos, no digo a lo bestia, pero casi. El viernes por la noche, al ver el cierre de Wall Street, tuve claro que nos habíamos equivocado. Di orden de cerrar mis posiciones el lunes (contra la opinión de mis amigos que me aconsejaban aguantar). El lunes la bolsa abrió subiendo con fuerza y logré cerrar todos mis cortos, salvo una partida en La Papelera Española, un chicharro de mucho cuidado, que estuvo tres días marcando "dinero sin operaciones". (En el mercado de corros, si en los diez minutos que duraba la negociación de un sector, había un valor que no había podido marcar cambio, por no cazar demanda con oferta, marcaba "dinero sin operaciones" y al día siguiente abría subiendo un 15%). Al final, una pérdida de 1.400.000 pesetas de las del 1987, que para mí economía era un palo de no te menees.

Mis amigos aguantaron, casi hasta septiembre, poniendo garantías complementarias. Al final, el Agente de Cambio y Bolsa, les cerró los cortos. A uno de ellos, el más fuerte económicamente hablando, le costó la broma veinte millones de pesetas; el otro, tuvo que hipotecar su casa y un bajo comercial en el que tenía el negocio familiar. Un mes más tarde, el mercado les dio la razón. Vino el crack de 1987, pero ellos ya estaban fuera de juego.

Con frecuencia el mercado termina dándote la razón, pero muy pocos tienen el dinero suficiente para aguantar hasta que llegue ese momento.
La búsqueda de emociones fuertes ha dado lugar a que los intermediarios diseñen una amplia gama de productos con un fortísimo apalancamiento, lo que significa que si aciertas, los beneficios sobre la inversión se multiplican por 10, 20 ó 30 veces. Y si te equivocas, las pérdidas se multiplican igualmente por estos factores. Y no engañan a nadie. Su publicidad y sus folletos de divulgación dejan muy claro: que no hay garantía del capital y que las pérdidas pueden superar el importe invertido.

Los derivados son un buen producto para proteger, en un momento de incertidumbre, sus posiciones de contado, haciendo una cobertura cero, lo que supone ganar con el derivado lo que se pierde en el contado o viceversa. Como especulación, me quedo con una frase lapidaria:"Los derivados son armas de destrucción masiva que conllevan peligros potencialmente letales". Warren Buffett


----------



## ponzi (3 Jun 2013)

Menuda pedazo cifra:8:


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/429260-paro-de-mayo-95-000-a.html


-95000 en un solo mes, no si al final va a ser verdad que el sector bancario esta llegando a su etapa final de reestructuración

Habrá que ver como quedan los cotizantes a la seguridad social


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Jun 2013)

Buenas noches,
El largo 1629 del viernes ha dado sus buenos puntos aunque un 4% de la operación se la han quedado los usureros de IG, dejar algo con ellos el fin de semana me pone de mala leche.
Casi owned en el USD/JPY, largo 100.21, pero la visita de Pandoro del viernes me enseñó a mover el stop al punto de entrada. El repaso que le han dado hoy al dólar está siendo considerable.


----------



## ponzi (3 Jun 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> La otra cara de la bolsa
> Cómo arruinarse en bolsa, rápido, rápido
> 
> La bolsa de cristal - Cmo arruinarse en bolsa, rpido, rpido - Blogs Expansin.com
> ...



Es muy interesante mirar por encima cuantos derivados terminan en 0 y cuantos ganan dinero, casi todos los que ganan son los vendedores de call o put no compradores


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not mine, google images is your friend! :Baile:


----------



## ponzi (3 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Not mine, google images is your friend! :Baile:



Como se lo ha ganado, desafiemos un poco la ley de la gravedad


Boobs

Mi adsl Tef no puede con 13 gifs::


----------



## juanfer (3 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> El largo 1629 del viernes ha dado sus buenos puntos aunque un 4% de la operación se la han quedado los usureros de IG, dejar algo con ellos el fin de semana me pone de mala leche.
> Casi owned en el USD/JPY, largo 100.21, pero la visita de Pandoro del viernes me enseñó a mover el stop al punto de entrada. El repaso que le han dado hoy al dólar está siendo considerable.



Para operar varios días mejor futuros, no se paga intereses hasta el vencimiento.


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Jun 2013)

¿Para cuando la fusión 1:1 IBEX-DAX ?


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Jun 2013)

Me vais a crucificar pero reconozco que la mejor forma de olvidarte de toda la.mielllda que nos rodea es ver un programa chorra y tonto, y estoy viendo un principe para corina y inceramente me estoy descohonando.....
Mañana ya me preocupare por arcerlor y mi etf doble inverso....


----------



## jopitxujo (3 Jun 2013)

Como decía un forero anteriormente vaya final GoT.
¿Pero no había doble capítulo ayer? Falta el décimo ¿no?


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Me vais a crucificar pero reconozco que la mejor forma de olvidarte de toda la.mielllda que nos rodea es ver un programa chorra y tonto, y estoy viendo un principe para corina y inceramente me estoy descohonando.....
> Mañana ya me preocupare por arcerlor y mi etf doble inverso....



+1

Es la primera vez que lo veo y me está pareciendo una mina.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> +1
> 
> Es la primera vez que lo veo y me está pareciendo una mina.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Hoy me he acordado de tus trenes, cada día esta me gente me sorprende mas, es espectacular la capacidad de innovación que tienen, sin tardar mucho creo que me voy a hacer con un paquete de trenecillos. Ahora instalan televisores en sus trenes y la vibración de los vagones prácticamente ha desaparecido.


CAF - Construcciones y Auxiliar de Ferrocarriles, creamos soluciones ferroviarias


Yo no quiero ni imaginarme la capacidad de know how que pueden conseguir trabajando junto a talgo y thales en el ave de Brasil. De verdad olvidate de las acciones.

Que sepas que posiblemente has acertado con la compra de tu vivienda, el otro día vi las estadísticas y en la comunidad valenciana si no habéis tocado suelo estáis a puntito, mensualmente los precios están empezando a subir.

Que curioso, fue entrar los Rothchild a gestionar la venta de los activos de Bankia y meses despues encontramos a fondos buitres como locos negociando a la baja por empresas y grandes lotes inmobiliarios

España a tiro: empresas e inmobiliario en el punto de mira de los inversores foráneos


JP Morgan ya esta pensando en meterle diente en nombre de algún cliente a los hoteles de la costa y posiblemente de las islas


"El sol vuelve a brillar en Benidorm": JP Morgan cree que el ladrillo ha tocado suelo - elConfidencial.com


Hasta Buffett ya ha hincado el diente en España

Interstitial - Noticia


----------



## burbubolsa (4 Jun 2013)

[YOUTUBE]f2QdYNxf4gg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2013)

Menuda motivación que se le ve a Zuloman, este se funde los pisos de la caixa en un Pispas

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/428231-libre-mercado-caixa-relanza-rebajas-inmobiliarias-y-tira-precios-madrid.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Como decía un forero anteriormente vaya final GoT.
> ¿Pero no había doble capítulo ayer? Falta el décimo ¿no?



my fault! Como la semana pasada ni hubo, creí que iban a hacer un season finale a lo grande con dos capítulos a lo grande.

Y no, no es el final, todavía tienen que morrrrrrir unos pocos!


----------



## paulistano (4 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> my fault! Como la semana pasada ni hubo, creí que iban a hacer un season finale a lo grande con dos capítulos a lo grande.
> 
> Y no, no es el final, todavía tienen que morrrrrrir unos pocos!



Con razon un hamijo me dijo en su dia que no cogiese mucho cariño a los personajes

Por cierto, buenos dias....a ver si hoy o mañana vemos una sesion de esas en las que nuestro ibex vuela con pepon de la mano por encima del 2%:Baile:

---------- Post added 04-jun-2013 at 07:12 ----------

Prisa....

Prisa cierra la refinanciación de su deuda por tercera vez en tres años - elConfidencial.com


----------



## paulistano (4 Jun 2013)

Muchísimo volumen en Colonial, no es así?ienso:


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hoy me he acordado de tus trenes, cada día esta me gente me sorprende mas, es espectacular la capacidad de innovación que tienen, sin tardar mucho creo que me voy a hacer con un paquete de trenecillos. Ahora instalan televisores en sus trenes y la vibración de los vagones prácticamente ha desaparecido.
> 
> 
> CAF - Construcciones y Auxiliar de Ferrocarriles, creamos soluciones ferroviarias
> ...




Lamento decirle que pese a que tiene fábrica en Brasil, ya trabaja en varios proyectos en el terreno, había aceptado ir con Talgo y su Oaris es uno de los 3 ó 4 trenes de alta velocidad homologados por Brasil para su AVE... Fomento la ha dejado al margen para hacer de Talgo el único suministrador. Mamandurrias, sobres... Llámelo como quiera.

A cambio de su silencio y no montar en cólera, le han prometido apoyarle en futuros proyectos. La verdad es que si vas contra la casta, te puedes olvidar de una adjudicación más hasta que se vaya el PP. Así que... mejor calladito.

El Ministerio de Fomento ha dejado fuera a CAF de la oferta conjunta española por el AVE Río de Janeiro-Sao Paulo y ha elegido finalmente a Talgo. A partir de ahora CAF tendrá que presentar su oferta en solitario o con un socio que opera la línea, mientras que Talgo tendrá que aliarse la brasileña Embraer para cumplir el requisito de fabricación local. 



Lo que contrasta con:

CAF se refuerza como primer fabricante de trenes en Brasil,Pas Vasco. Expansin.com 

CAF se refuerza como primer fabricante de trenes en Brasil

La Carta de la Bolsa - CAF. El Oaris viable para la alta velocidad en Brasil


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

hoy es el dia D , advertidos quedan :no:


----------



## Cascooscuro (4 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> hoy es el dia D , advertidos quedan :no:



segun usted cada dia es dia D...Cada dia la jran bajista nos llevara al mas caluroso de los infiernos...hoy de que va?


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> segun usted cada dia es dia D...Cada dia la jran bajista nos llevara al mas caluroso de los infiernos...hoy de que va?



Hoy es el dia D , no sera la jran bajista la que nos llevara a los infiernos , sera la jran alcista


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2013)

A todo esto, 9.30 y en CAF no han casado ni una orden.... 

Colonial según el plan. SL puesto en ganar un 8.8%.


----------



## jopitxujo (4 Jun 2013)

¿Qué les parece Alcatel?
Está llegando a una zona delicada, los 1,35-1,40 son claves para ver si esta vez quiere tirar para arriba.


----------



## paulistano (4 Jun 2013)

Las putitas del hilo, PRISA y COLONIAL disparadísimas...


----------



## Cascooscuro (4 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Hoy es el dia D , no sera la jran bajista la que nos llevara a los infiernos , sera la jran alcista



Digo yo que si no es la gran bajista es la gran alcista y viceversa...asi cualquiera acierta...aah..ya entiendo...va usted cortilargo!


----------



## paulistano (4 Jun 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Digo yo que si no es la gran bajista es la gran alcista y viceversa...asi cualquiera acierta...aah..ya entiendo...va usted cortilargo!




No, no....va corto, como no podia ser de otra manera::


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lamento decirle que pese a que tiene fábrica en Brasil, ya trabaja en varios proyectos en el terreno, había aceptado ir con Talgo y su Oaris es uno de los 3 ó 4 trenes de alta velocidad homologados por Brasil para su AVE... Fomento la ha dejado al margen para hacer de Talgo el único suministrador. Mamandurrias, sobres... Llámelo como quiera.
> 
> A cambio de su silencio y no montar en cólera, le han prometido apoyarle en futuros proyectos. La verdad es que si vas contra la casta, te puedes olvidar de una adjudicación más hasta que se vaya el PP. Así que... mejor calladito.
> 
> ...



Pues creo que se han equivocado, juntar la experincia de Talco y Caf habría dado un grupo muy consolidado y al que difícilmente hubiese batido ninguna empresa en I+D


ACS, Indra, Talgo y Abengoa, en el consorcio que pujar por el AVE de Brasil


Alguien puede explicarme que hace Acs e Indra haciendo trenes y mas aun que hace "ABENGOA", madre mia esta gente se va a cargar el prestigio ferroviario de casi un siglo de duro trabajo

Desde cuando Abengoa fabrica trenes

Abengoa :: Innovative technology solutions for sustainability


Si solo tienen placas y de mala calidad y ahora quieren meterse en el negocio ferroviario y además en agua

La juez Alaya decreta un sexto mes de secreto sumarial sobre el caso de los ERE

Juez Alaya,por el bien de este país, no se detenga y acabe con toda la casta sevillana, mucho animo,tenga claro que o les para los pies o nos vamos directamentamente a la epoca medieval


----------



## burbubolsa (4 Jun 2013)

Indra hace el sistema de información del AVE. Copérnico | El Blog de Renfe


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2013)

Algo va mal en Colonial... No hay deal...


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Indra hace el sistema de información del AVE. Copérnico | El Blog de Renfe



Y abengoa?


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues creo que se han equivocado, juntar la experincia de Talco y Caf habría dado un grupo muy consolidado y al que difícilmente hubiese batido ninguna empresa en I+D
> 
> 
> ACS, Indra, Talgo y Abengoa, en el consorcio que pujar por el AVE de Brasil
> ...




Talgo no quería juntarse con CAF. Sabía que tiene más predicamento en Fomento que CAF (ya sabemos los que es el predicamento en este país) y lo hizo valer.

Ya con el AVE a La Meca se posicionaron abiertamente apoyando la opción de Talgo, y el stand contiguo estaba CAF exponiendo su proyecto.

Lo mejor de todo es que CAF ya tiene allí fábrica, es el mayor fabricante de trenes y su Oaris ha sido uno de los pocos homologados. Ahora le toca a Talgo buscar socio para construir allí y fabricar un tren no español...


----------



## Roninn (4 Jun 2013)

Arcelor esta _atontá_, como _enamorá_ que diria mi abuela.

Y si, impresionante volumen el de COL hoy.


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Talgo no quería juntarse con CAF. Sabía que tiene más predicamento en Fomento que CAF (ya sabemos los que es el predicamento en este país) y lo hizo valer.
> 
> Ya con el AVE a La Meca se posicionaron abiertamente apoyando la opción de Talgo, y el stand contiguo estaba CAF exponiendo su proyecto.
> 
> Lo mejor de todo es que CAF ya tiene allí fábrica, es el mayor fabricante de trenes y su Oaris ha sido uno de los pocos homologados. Ahora le toca a Talgo buscar socio para construir allí y fabricar un tren no español...



Al final lo van a conseguir, se van a cargar la poca industria que nos queda. Cuando vengan otros de fuera y nos pillen tecnológicamente no se que vamos a hacer. Tenemos a Chinos ,Franceses e Ingleses innovando sin descanso y nosotros peleandonos por el y tu mas.


----------



## burbubolsa (4 Jun 2013)

Las unicas lineas rentables de TODA la Renfe son el AVE de Sevilla y el cercanias de Alcobendas-Parla. Abengoa radica en Sevilla. Imagino que hay muchos renferos que han metido sus bonus de productividad en participaciones, y han comprado el billete. Desconozco el negocio de Abengoa.



ponzi dijo:


> Y abengoa?


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (4 Jun 2013)

El volumen de Colonial empezó a ser enorme ayer

---------- Post added 04-jun-2013 at 10:00 ----------

¿Os fiais de ese volumen, sabiendo que está en manos de bancos? a mi me da yuyu


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Las unicas lineas rentables de TODA la Renfe son el AVE de Sevilla y el cercanias de Alcobendas-Parla. Abengoa radica en Sevilla. Imagino que hay muchos renferos que han metido sus bonus de productividad en participaciones, y han comprado el billete. Desconozco el negocio de Abengoa.



Si en esa línea de Sevilla cuentan la lanzadera AVE está claro. Sevilla es el centro administrativo de Andalucía, y las lanzaderas van hasta los topes de funcionarios y personal de empresas públicas.

El bono de 30 viajes tiene una aceptación brutal.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> El volumen de Colonial empezó a ser enorme ayer
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-jun-2013 at 10:00 ----------
> 
> ¿Os fiais de ese volumen, sabiendo que está en manos de bancos? a mi me da yuyu



Aquí nadie se fía de nada, pero a algunos nos va el mambo 

Eso sí, venimos llorados de casa. Si esta misma tarde decreta el concurso de acreedores, no tendrán que escuchar ni una petenera.


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2013)

Primer toque a la primera proyección alcista. Fuerte volumen.


----------



## inversobres (4 Jun 2013)

Venga que esta semana tocamos los 9000 ::.

El ibex celebrando el dato de paro, segun la teoria deberia estar bajando, por lo menos asi se lo montan los yankis-yonkis.

Resucitan algunos en-tes.


----------



## burbubolsa (4 Jun 2013)

No es solo eso, Flanele. Por esa regla de tres, la lanzadera de Toledo tendría que ser rentable, y sin embargo es bastante deficitaria. El tema con el AVE de Sevilla es que, aparte de haber sido ya plenamente amortizado, no tiene trayecto alternativo. La A4 es un despropósito de carretera, y aunque hubiera puente aéreo low cost, no llegaría tan cerca del centro como Santa Justa. Las ocupaciones del AVE de Sevilla tienen de media el 100%, y muchas veces van en refuerzos de hasta triple composición. La ocupación media en TODA la Renfe es un 10% de plazas, para poder comparar.



FranR dijo:


> Si en esa línea de Sevilla cuentan la lanzadera AVE está claro. Sevilla es el centro administrativo de Andalucía, y las lanzaderas van hasta los topes de funcionarios y personal de empresas públicas.
> 
> El bono de 30 viajes tiene una aceptación brutal.


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Las unicas lineas rentables de TODA la Renfe son el AVE de Sevilla y el cercanias de Alcobendas-Parla. Abengoa radica en Sevilla. Imagino que hay muchos renferos que han metido sus bonus de productividad en participaciones, y han comprado el billete. Desconozco el negocio de Abengoa.



Hacen placas solares y motrores diesel


Abengoa Bioenergía :: Nuevas Tecnologías :: Productos :: Bioetanol ::

Nunca lo entenderé,no se que tiene de renovable el diesel, es de lo mas contaminante que existe


Estafa energía solar


Por si nadie lo ha dicho, hemos tenido un dato de empleo espectacular, al principio por la facilidad de manipulación de las estadísticas oficiales no me lo tome demasiado en serio pero viendo la confirmación de las cifras de la seguridad puede que el dato no este tan cocinado


La Seguridad Social suma 134.660 afiliados en mayo y encadena tres meses al alza - elEconomista.es


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2013)

El dato del paro es casi ficticio (este mes y todos) pero de la Seguridad Social, aún siendo la situación todavía de emergencia, es una bocanada de aire fresco.


----------



## inversobres (4 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hacen placas solares y motrores diesel
> 
> 
> Abengoa Bioenergía :: Nuevas Tecnologías :: Productos :: Bioetanol ::
> ...



Vamos parriba, esta claro::::.

Si yo te contara lo que veo a diario se te quitaban las ganas de reir un rato.


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Si en esa línea de Sevilla cuentan la lanzadera AVE está claro. Sevilla es el centro administrativo de Andalucía, y las lanzaderas van hasta los topes de funcionarios y personal de empresas públicas.
> 
> El bono de 30 viajes tiene una aceptación brutal.



A día de hoy económicamente al margen del ave a sevilla estas lineas no tienen sentido, creo que pasará como con las renovables, llegara un punto en que por abaratamiento de costes e incremento de los precios de los combustibles el transporte en tren sera de los mas eficientes.


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> No es solo eso, Flanele. Por esa regla de tres, la lanzadera de Toledo tendría que ser rentable, y sin embargo es bastante deficitaria. El tema con el AVE de Sevilla es que, aparte de haber sido ya plenamente amortizado, no tiene trayecto alternativo. *La A4 es un despropósito de carretera,* y aunque hubiera puente aéreo low cost, no llegaría tan cerca del centro como Santa Justa. *Las ocupaciones del AVE de Sevilla tienen de media el 100,* y muchas veces van en refuerzos de hasta triple composición. La ocupación media en TODA la Renfe es un 10% de plazas, para poder comparar.



La A4 - a-92 no es mala autovía, el tema es que la lanzadera deja a menos de 1 hora las principales capitales de Sevilla.

En Madrid eso es lo que se tarda en moverse en metro entre determinadas zonas. En coste es mas barato el Avant que coche.

Naturalmente que va al 100% incluso incrementando el número de convoyes (o como se escriba). Pero haciendo discriminación horaria los que van a tope son los que llegan a Sevilla antes de las 8 de la mañana y salen a partir de las 3 de la tarde. 

Hace tiempo usaba una de esas líneas y se de lo que le hablo.

Ejemplo: EGMASA uno de las empresas públicas de la Junta 4.000 empleados, casi todos agrónomos. Sevilla tiene las oficinas centrales y una de las facultades más prestigiosas está en Córdoba. Haga cábalas.


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues creo que se han equivocado, juntar la experincia de Talco y Caf habría dado un grupo muy consolidado y al que difícilmente hubiese batido ninguna empresa en I+D
> 
> 
> ACS, Indra, Talgo y Abengoa, en el consorcio que pujar por el AVE de Brasil
> ...



son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas igual que un país que genera menos del 2% del PIB mundial sus constructoras ocupan los 10 primeros lugares


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2013)

Lo comentado antes, toque al primer nivel alcista dejado ayer en el blog y vuelta atrás. Volumen comprador medio-alto. 

Veremos si van en serio a lo largo de la sesión.


----------



## Arrebonico (4 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Por si nadie lo ha dicho, hemos tenido un dato de empleo espectacular, al principio por la facilidad de manipulación de las estadísticas oficiales no me lo tome demasiado en serio pero viendo la confirmación de las cifras de la seguridad puede que el dato no este tan cocinado
> 
> La Seguridad Social suma 134.660 afiliados en mayo y encadena tres meses al alza - elEconomista.es



Sentimiento alcista, buen royo en la prensa, buenas noticias... Para cocida la que van a pegar a los larguistas que no esten rápidos.


----------



## burbubolsa (4 Jun 2013)

Diesel? Entonces eso es que es un AV no electrificado. Brasil es líder en bioetanol, así que es posible que quieran explotar sinergias. Los AV de USA van con diesel, composiciones Talgo tiradas por locomotoras Amtrak.



ponzi dijo:


> Hacen placas solares y motrores diesel
> 
> 
> Abengoa Bioenergía :: Nuevas Tecnologías :: Productos :: Bioetanol ::
> ...


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> La A4 - a-92 no es mala autovía, el tema es que la lanzadera deja a menos de 1 hora las principales capitales de Sevilla.
> 
> En Madrid eso es lo que se tarda en moverse en metro entre determinadas zonas. En coste es mas barato el Avant que coche.
> 
> ...



A pesar de los recortes,el tren es de los transportes mas eficientes. Solo hay que probar el cercanías y metro de Madrid, es capaz de movilizar a mas de 6 mill de habitantes, estamos hablando de una densidad de 800 habitantes por km cuadrado y esta tendencia claramente va al alza. 

Comunidad de Madrid - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


Hay en tramos de Madrid donde meterse con un coche es un suicidio

Así es su atasco de todos los días | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS


----------



## Krim (4 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Nunca lo entenderé,no se que tiene de renovable el diesel, es de lo mas contaminante que existe



Bueno, si es "biodiesel" que tú cultivas y refinas sí puedes decir que es renovable y tal, porque lo has sacado de las plantas y no de depósitos geológicos.

Eso no lo hace práctico, ni deseable, ni ecológico, ya que en general esos combustibles sueltan azufre y fósforo en cantidades épicas, aparte de que váyase usted a saber cómo dejan el suelo después de 10 años cultivando (momento en el cual podríamos volver a discutir como de renovable es el asunto...).

Pero ya sabes como es esto, uno dice renovable, y ya tiene la bendición grinpisiana y tal XD.


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Bueno, si es "biodiesel" que tú cultivas y refinas sí puedes decir que es renovable y tal, porque lo has sacado de las plantas y no de depósitos geológicos.
> 
> Eso no lo hace práctico, ni deseable, ni ecológico, ya que en general esos combustibles sueltan azufre y fósforo en cantidades épicas, aparte de que váyase usted a saber cómo dejan el suelo después de 10 años cultivando (momento en el cual podríamos volver a discutir como de renovable es el asunto...).
> 
> Pero ya sabes como es esto, uno dice renovable, y ya tiene la bendición grinpisiana y tal XD.



Pero anda que una misma empresa luche contra el cambio climático con placas solares subvencionadas y a la par fabrique motores y combustible diesel, no deja de ser como poco chocante.

---------- Post added 04-jun-2013 at 10:33 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> El dato del paro es casi ficticio (este mes y todos) pero de la Seguridad Social, aún siendo la situación todavía de emergencia, es una bocanada de aire fresco.



Ayer el dato del paro la verdad que no me lo creí pero el de la seguridad social ya es otro tema, habrá que ver como sigue la tendencia, al menos mayo ha sido muy bueno.


----------



## Janus (4 Jun 2013)

Andamos largos en 0,19. De momento, los bid son importantes en volumen pero no quiere decir nada cuando ya se lleva más de 6 veces negociadas esas posiciones.

Stop limit puesto en 0,215


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> ---------- Post added 04-jun-2013 at 10:33 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> Ayer el dato del paro la verdad que no me lo creí pero el de la seguridad social ya es otro tema, habrá que ver como sigue la tendencia, al menos mayo ha sido muy bueno.



Sube en servicios, baja en banca e industria. Mal asunto. Contratos precarios de camareros para la Semana Santa.


----------



## burbubolsa (4 Jun 2013)

La rentabilidad es función de la ocupación, y la ocupación función del coste por plaza. Si sale más barato que los trayectos alternativos, tiene más ocupación y rentabilidad. Eso se da en muy pocas de las otras líneas de Renfe, casi ninguna. Se quiere cargar al viajero con los sobrecostes de mala gestión, y eso no puede ser, si se quiere incentivar el uso del tren. Otra cosa es que el alma mater de la Renfe es el cuerpo de ingenieros ferroviarios del ejército, y como que eso de gestionar no va con ellos. Fiscalizan puestos con los cursos de jefe de tren, y poco más. La red ferroviaria está, en general, mal trazada en España, ya que el ferrocarril no es factible en zonas de costa y, sin embargo, España es de los países con mayor proporción de ferrocarriles costeros, que son todos una ruina por cuestión de mantenimiento. El AV de Sevilla cubrió el atraso que suponía cruzar Despeñaperros, sin contar con los trayectos intralínea. Un AV Sevilla-Córdoba hubiera sido perfectamente igual de rentable, pero inimaginable en la España de los 80.



FranR dijo:


> La A4 - a-92 no es mala autovía, el tema es que la lanzadera deja a menos de 1 hora las principales capitales de Sevilla.
> 
> En Madrid eso es lo que se tarda en moverse en metro entre determinadas zonas. En coste es mas barato el Avant que coche.
> 
> ...


----------



## amago45 (4 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Andamos largos en 0,19. De momento, los bid son importantes en volumen pero no quiere decir nada cuando ya se lleva más de 6 veces negociadas esas posiciones.
> 
> Stop limit puesto en 0,215



PRISA ??? :


----------



## Krim (4 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pero anda que una misma empresa luche contra el cambio climático con placas solares subvencionadas y a la par fabrique motores y combustible diesel, no deja de ser como poco chocante.
> .



¡Pero venga hombre! ¡No me estarás contando que de verdad te has creído la película de "la empresa XXX lucha contra el cambio climático con placas solares"! ¡Y mucho menos si están subvencionadas!

Aquí, el 99% de las empresas, y en el caso de las eléctricas, me atrevería a decir el 100%, no lucha nada más que por cambiar su cuenta de resultados. El boom de los paneles solares en España no tiene nada que ver con una lucha contra el cambio climático y sí mucho con los 50~60 c€/kWh ofrecidos de prima. Te recuerdo que Iberdrola, Endesa, etc. siempre te hablan de su compromiso con las renovables, y luego son las mismas empresas que te queman el carbón, el gas, o el uranio sin ningún problema. Hell, ¡Si EDF tiene división de renovables!.

No te tragues el cuento de Caballeros Blancos con paneles solares y molinillos frente a perversos psicópatas lobbystas. Tú estás por encima de eso.


----------



## Nico (4 Jun 2013)

Todos insultaron al pobre Zpatero pero, la venta de coloniales y prisas que ha habido en este foro han sido inconmensurables. 

Espero que le pasen una pequeña comisión cuando regrese de su baneo.


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Sube en servicios, baja en banca e industria. Mal asunto. Contratos precarios de camareros para la Semana Santa.



Lo de la banca es muy buena señal, significa que el saneamiento del sector sigue a ritmo de crucero , cuantos mas factores productivos(locales) liberalicen mas posibilidades tendremos de salir de esta. Sobre la industria la verdad que es un problema muy serio, deberían atajar el problema eléctrico, creo que es el gran tema pendiente. Si nos fijamos las grandes fabricas que hay en España son intensivas en energía,acero,automovilistas... un 30% menos en el kW para ellos seria una bestialidad, personalmente creo que habría que hacer una auditoría sobre al déficit tarifario así como del transporte, aquí hay partidas que se están inflando demasiado.


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2013)

Nico dijo:


> Todos insultaron al pobre Zpatero pero, la venta de coloniales y prisas que ha habido en este foro han sido inconmensurables.
> 
> Espero que le pasen una pequeña comisión cuando regrese de su baneo.



Noto su presencia, está entre nosotros :: Creo que es uno de los grandes de los multinick.

No sabe que el foro lo formamos en realidad cuatro con multis. Usted mismo puede ser yo y viceversa.


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¡Pero venga hombre! ¡No me estarás contando que de verdad te has creído la película de "la empresa XXX lucha contra el cambio climático con placas solares"! ¡Y mucho menos si están subvencionadas!
> 
> Aquí, el 99% de las empresas, y en el caso de las eléctricas, me atrevería a decir el 100%, no lucha nada más que por cambiar su cuenta de resultados. El boom de los paneles solares en España no tiene nada que ver con una lucha contra el cambio climático y sí mucho con los 50~60 c€/kWh ofrecidos de prima. Te recuerdo que Iberdrola, Endesa, etc. siempre te hablan de su compromiso con las renovables, y luego son las mismas empresas que te queman el carbón, el gas, o el uranio sin ningún problema. Hell, ¡Si EDF tiene división de renovables!.
> 
> No te tragues el cuento de Caballeros Blancos con paneles solares y molinillos frente a perversos psicópatas lobbystas. Tú estás por encima de eso.



Estaba siendo un poco cínico, solo que a veces hablo demasiado serio y no se me nota...
En el otro post puse la estafa que han perpetrado muchas solares enchufando motores diesel por la noche, así que bajo mi punto de vista la deuda del déficit tarifario es ilegal.

---------- Post added 04-jun-2013 at 10:55 ----------




Nico dijo:


> Todos insultaron al pobre Zpatero pero, la venta de coloniales y prisas que ha habido en este foro han sido inconmensurables.
> 
> Espero que le pasen una pequeña comisión cuando regrese de su baneo.



Yo me lo tome en serio de hecho hasta revise las cuentas de Sacyr,fcc,prisa y colonial y si bien yo no he invertido porque soy incapaz de cuantificar el riesgo o si quiera contabilizar sus activos reales si que vi en alguna de ellas que durante estos últimos 4 años han esta reduciendo deuda neta, eso si ojo que aunque estén por el buen camino aun les queda mucho por recorrer, en algunos casos mas que en otros.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2013)

Nico dijo:


> Todos insultaron al pobre Zpatero pero, la venta de coloniales y prisas que ha habido en este foro han sido inconmensurables.
> 
> Espero que le pasen una pequeña comisión cuando regrese de su baneo.




Yo mismo, que he sido siempre uno de los grandes abanderados de "empresones que por H o B están bajos", en estos momentos tengo a Gamesa y Colonial. Sólo tengo a CAF como empresa decente. Y hasta el Popular me pone ojitos...

Por cierto, ¿en Turquía no hay nada decente que comprar? En estos momentos es cuando se pegan los pelotazos...

Edito: Parece que ya sube bastante. Por algo soy una gacela.


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo mismo, que he sido siempre uno de los grandes abanderados de "empresones que por H o B están bajos", en estos momentos tengo a Gamesa y Colonial. Sólo tengo a CAF como empresa decente. Y hasta el Popular me pone ojitos...
> 
> Por cierto, ¿en Turquía no hay nada decente que comprar? En estos momentos es cuando se pegan los pelotazos...
> 
> Edito: Parece que ya sube bastante. Por algo soy una gacela.



Imagínate si es difil analizar una empresa extranjera de nuestro entorno que sera de Turkia. Si alguien me dice empresas puedo mirar algo, yo no se que industria tendrán aparte de los kebabs...que sospecho que son muy rentables



La verdadera composición de la carne del Kebab - Taringa!

Viendo de lo que esta compuesto yo le calculo unos 50-100 eu y saldrán unos 200 kebab a 3 su así que imagenese.Si te vas a meter en otro mercado busca empresas con negocios sencillos , fáciles de comprender. Por ejemplo embotelladoras de Coca cola, en grecia tienes una


----------



## Krim (4 Jun 2013)

Arcerlor parece que se la juega en el nivel de 9,9.....win or burst


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Imagínate si es difil analizar una empresa extranjera de nuestro entorno que sera de Turkia. Si alguien me dice empresas puedo mirar algo, yo no se que industria tendrán aparte de los kebabs...que sospecho que son muy rentables
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El negocio de Ulker lo entiende hasta Mariano...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Estaba siendo un poco cínico, solo que a veces hablo demasiado serio y no se me nota...
> En el otro post puse la estafa que han perpetrado muchas solares enchufando motores diesel por la noche, así que bajo mi punto de vista la deuda del déficit tarifario es ilegal.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-jun-2013 at 10:55 ----------
> ...



lo de los motores diesel no es culpa de las empresas de hecho el ladrón es el estado por fijar precios mínimos a 50c€ el déficit tarifario a parte de las autocompras viene de 100 GW cuando aún no se cosumen 40GW los créditos bancarios de una riqueza(demanda) que nunca existió son descomunales, la solución pasa por quiebra y suprimir subvenciones(carbón entre otros)


----------



## inversobres (4 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Sube en servicios, baja en banca e industria. Mal asunto. Contratos precarios de camareros para la Semana Santa.



Ahi esta la pomada. La industria esta destrozando empleo ya cualificado.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> El negocio de Ulker lo entiende hasta Mariano...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2




Ahí la tienes. Ahora que he vuelto al ordenador (antes estaba en el móvil) he podido entrar a ver y.... +12%.

Ulker Biskuvi | Acciones Ulker Biskuvi | Cotización ULKER 

Tarde...


----------



## Roninn (4 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Arcerlor parece que se la juega en el nivel de 9,9.....win or burst



LLeva 3 dias asi la puñetera. Tiene un Pandorito wannabe inside* haciendome _Susto o Muelte_ a mi SL todos los dias.

Y la verdad que ni me lo creo que aguante, con lo volatil que es esta perraca y esta en lateral. Algun gurú del foro sabrá decir si acumulan o distribuyen.

En mis apuntes de TT no me viene nada de esos datos ::


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> El negocio de Ulker lo entiende hasta Mariano...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



No te creas, tienen muchas marcas. Acabo de mirarlo por encima y el negocio es espectacular, la rentabilidad del patrimonio es del 17% y cada año meten mas dinero en la caja. Capitalizan por unos 4800 mill y en caja tienen mas de 1200 mil, una tercera parte del balance esta en efectivo y un 70% de todo el activo son activos corrientes. Sólo tienen una pega y supongo que su moneda tendrá mucho que ver y es que el margen bruto es bajo, es decir les cuesta mucho comprar las materias primas para producir sus productos, viendo que manejan margenes netos del 10% creo que es un problema que pueden solventar a largo plazo.

---------- Post added 04-jun-2013 at 11:34 ----------

EXOR SPA (EXO:Borsa Italia MTA (Equities)): Financial Statements - Businessweek


Los ferrari van como un cohete, su beneficio operativo no para de crecer

---------- Post added 04-jun-2013 at 11:35 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> lo de los motores diesel no es culpa de las empresas de hecho el ladrón es el estado por fijar precios mínimos a 50c€ el déficit tarifario a parte de las autocompras viene de 100 GW cuando aún no se cosumen 40GW los créditos bancarios de una riqueza(demanda) que nunca existió son descomunales, la solución pasa por quiebra y suprimir subvenciones(carbón entre otros)



Es lo que pasa cuando subvencionas empresas de amigos, al final creas un mamotreto que ni 47 mill pueden con el


----------



## atman (4 Jun 2013)

Anda que se fijan ustedes en unas cosas....

El gran Blue chip turco es Koch:

Stock Information & Investor Tools

A ver quien las pilla...

Vean el Pay-out...

2010	14.04.2011	21.69
2009	03.05.2010	12.84
2008*18.06.2009	20.0
2007*22.05.2008	15.0
2006*08.06.2007	4.35
2005*01.06.2006	8.26
2004	30.05.2005	10.0
2003	31.05.2004	5.4
2002	--	
2001	--	
2000	07.05.2001	14.8
1999	31.05.2000	11.4
1998	24.05.1999	11.8
1997	25.05.1998	22.6
1996	26.05.1997	22.5

Los asteriscos son pago en acciones.


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> El dato del paro es casi ficticio (este mes y todos) pero de la Seguridad Social, aún siendo la situación todavía de emergencia, es una bocanada de aire fresco.



No andamos muy lejos del pico de parados en valor absoluto, y con la salida de población, en términos porcentuales podremos ver ligeras caídas en algún momento.

Pero realmente están consiguiendo lo que querían con la reforma laboral: están repartiendo menos masa salarial entre más trabajadores. El poder adquisitivo se ha ido para no volver y eso es una pésima noticia para la economía del país porque no podremos prosperar exportando abalorios.

En cualquier caso, el dato de paro está totalmente manipulado. Esperemos al dato de la EPA para poder valorar correctamente.

Guanos días y tal.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2013)

Me he liado de mes...

¿Fue aquí donde se vio el gif de la camarera sexy? ¿Algún buen samaritano? Es para un trabajo del insti.


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No andamos muy lejos del pico de parados en valor absoluto, y con la salida de población, en términos porcentuales podremos ver ligeras caídas en algún momento.
> 
> Pero realmente están consiguiendo lo que querían con la reforma laboral: están repartiendo menos masa salarial entre más trabajadores. El poder adquisitivo se ha ido para no volver y eso es una pésima noticia para la economía del país porque no podremos prosperar exportando abalorios.
> 
> ...




Pues no se, yo prefiero que la masa salarial por poca que sea este mas repartida y no que 4-6 mill de personas se queden al margen del mercado laboral. Una sociedad que tiene un 50% de paro juvenil es una sociedad fracasada.

Yo a los medios de comunicación no los entiendo, hablan del éxodo español como si esto fuese Egipto y la realidad es que aquí sigue habiendo mas de 47 mill de personas, la tendencia de largo plazo de la población no es precisamente bajista al margen de algún mes en particular....Tu ves las calles ,el metro,autovías,autobuses vacíos? yo no

España ya no es El Dorado | Sociedad | EL PAÍS


Leo artículos como este y parece que quieren que lleguemos a los 50-60 mill, si vienen menos de 1 millón al año esto parece la hecatombe


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Me he liado de mes...
> 
> ¿Fue aquí donde se vio el gif de la camarera sexy? ¿Algún buen samaritano? Es para un trabajo del insti.


----------



## Felix (4 Jun 2013)

Para ghkghk
He llegado tarde
Fail


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


>



Está diciendo

¿quiere unas PRISAS? 

::


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2013)

Segundo toque a nivel y pull, siguen cargando. O están engañando muy bien o nos vamos al siguiente alcista con fuerza.


----------



## atman (4 Jun 2013)

A ver... 

Gozde Girisim
Ereğli Demir ve Çelik
Kardemir
Sabanci Holding
TÜRK Haya Yollari


----------



## pollastre (4 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Segundo toque a nivel y pull, siguen cargando. O están engañando muy bien o nos vamos al siguiente alcista con fuerza.



Lo que yo llevo visto esta mañana no me ha gustado demasiado, y me explico.

Han echado a patadas en el culo a dos medianos, sobre los 500 contratos cada uno. El primero poco después de las 9:00am, y el otro hace escasamente media hora. Claramente no somos los únicos que estamos anticipando la acumulación y el tirón alcista.

Si los dueños de la configuración tratan a patadas, como si fueran piojos, a dos tipos de 500 (fuera de aquí, no molestéis) me temo que quizás hemos metido los hocicos en el patio de los mayores esta vez.

Esto en sí no es malo, pero un tinglado de esta gente (de los chúngale) no es como las verbenas de barrio de los medianos, que las detectas y les sacas platita en 24/48 horas. 

Estos te pueden marear a +-200 puntos sin problema (véase sesión de ayer, sin ir mas lejos) y aburrirte durante dos semanas más hasta que les de la gana ejecutar la configuración.

Si este fuera el caso, pues hombre, no me hace demasiada gracia. No es desde luego mi estilo de operativa, ni lo que yo más prefiero. Fundamental saber contra quién te la estás midiendo antes de sacártela para mear, para evitar "sorpresas".


----------



## Janus (4 Jun 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> PRISA ??? :



Yes.........................


----------



## hombre-mosca (4 Jun 2013)

Bueno Señores,

Vayan abriendo las puertas de nuestro particular museo de los horrores, en el que se muestran los representantes del "pues yo la tengo mas larga".

Olviden a Jatotronix y al Jose mari (creo que se llamaba asi) con sus 16.000 del ibex.

Un nuevo miembro pide hueco para que su imagen se cuelge al lado de tan ilustres miembros.







El Daniel como buen lijtwesenbesserwiser nos suelta:

GECAM: DAX kann bis 2018 auf 13.800 Punkte steigen.
GECAM: DAX puede subir a los 13.800 Puntos hasta el 2018.

GECAM: DAX kann bis 2018 auf 13.800 Punkte steigen - Yahoo! Finanzen Deutschland

Nada menos que 5.500 puntos a 5 años. El mercado de los bisionarios no ha muerto.

Aber que pasa en el DAX a las 13:00 


ola ke tal Felix? tks for tks.



Felix dijo:


> Para ghkghk
> He llegado tarde
> Fail


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Jun 2013)

estaria bien que cerrase el gap de apertura y luego tirase con fuerza para arriba....


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Jun 2013)

Bom día señores....a ver si aprendemos a ganar dinero...
Mayweather, una apuesta de locura | elmundo.es

Por cierto GoT9 WTFx1000::


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo que yo llevo visto esta mañana no me ha gustado demasiado, y me explico.
> 
> Han echado a patadas en el culo a dos medianos, sobre los 500 contratos cada uno. El primero poco después de las 9:00am, y el otro hace escasamente media hora. Claramente no somos los únicos que estamos anticipando la acumulación y el tirón alcista.
> 
> ...



cuántos son 500 contratos 
6 millones€?


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (4 Jun 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Bom día señores....a ver si aprendemos a ganar dinero...
> Mayweather, una apuesta de locura | elmundo.es
> 
> Por cierto GoT9 WTFx1000::



Mayweather tiene un historial chulo de publicar apuestas grandes, sólo las ganadas claro, pero esta se lleva la palma. No sé quién está peor, él o los que le cubren esas apuestas.


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Jun 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Bom día señores....a ver si aprendemos a ganar dinero...
> Mayweather, una apuesta de locura | elmundo.es
> 
> Por cierto GoT9 WTFx1000::



si, ha debido de ser los 2minutos donde más flechas se clavan y se rebanan cuellos de la historia del cine además de que con tanta flecha te levantes y camines de manera normal


----------



## paulistano (4 Jun 2013)

No den pistas sobre Juego de Tronos....usen spoiler por favor


----------



## pollastre (4 Jun 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> cuántos son 500 contratos
> 6 millones€?



Lo que Ud. quiera que sean.

El colateral mínimo viene a ser unos €5M (no llega por poco). No obstante, nadie en ese rango de mercado abrirá una posición que requiera como margen el 87% de su cash.

Una _estimación amable_ podría andar en torno al 10% de riesgo respecto a fondos disponibles. Esto es, para abrir una posición direccional delta-unitaria de €5M, qué menos que respaldarla con €50M.

Incluso con una aproximación "conservadora" como ésta, Ud. hará salir corriendo a la mayoría de HFs. Ellos jamás aceptarían un riesgo direccional tan pronunciado.

Por lo tanto, supongo - y sólo supongo - que los dueños de esos intentos fallidos deben estar respaldados por bastante más que unos simples €50M.


----------



## TenienteDan (4 Jun 2013)

> No den pistas sobre Juego de Tronos....usen spoiler por favor



Si, entre el FB y tal ya se más de lo que me gustaría de GOT 9... malditoh roedoreh


----------



## hombre-mosca (4 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo que yo llevo visto esta mañana no me ha gustado demasiado, y me explico.
> 
> Han echado a patadas en el culo a dos medianos, sobre los 500 contratos cada uno. El primero poco después de las 9:00am, y el otro hace escasamente media hora. Claramente no somos los únicos que estamos anticipando la acumulación y el tirón alcista.
> 
> ...



Solo comentar que le faltaria una opcion. Retirada estrategica lenta en ese periodo de tiempo (AKA hasta luego lucas). Si muchos piensan que esto es "dolor temporal" las cartas estan echadas.

PD. Donde estaba el nivel fuerte anterior ?


----------



## Krim (4 Jun 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Bom día señores....a ver si aprendemos a ganar dinero...
> Mayweather, una apuesta de locura | elmundo.es
> 
> Por cierto GoT9 WTFx1000::



Yo ya lo había leído en los libros...lo veo en vídeo y me sigue indignando igual.



Spoiler



Pero no os preocupeis, ya vendrán capítulos mucho más satisfactorios.


----------



## pollastre (4 Jun 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Solo comentar que le faltaria una opcion. Retirada estrategica lenta en ese periodo de tiempo (AKA hasta luego lucas). Si muchos piensan que esto es "dolor temporal" las cartas estan echadas.
> 
> PD. Donde estaba el nivel fuerte anterior ?




En realidad yo pienso justo lo contrario; esto es, me refiero a eso que Ud. dice de "lo que muchos piensan".

"Lo que muchos piensan" (aka análisis técnico), ¿ qué nos dice ?

Nos dice, máximos decrecientes sobre un anterior máximo histórico. Fallos alcistas. Merodeo incesante sobre soportes clave.

"Lo que muchos piensan" se usa por los institucionales para recargar pilas. Como suelo decir, los niveles AT son graneros de volumen, comida gratis.

El problema en esta configuración, que ya va camino de extenderse durante dos semanas, es que lo que "se ve" no coincide con lo que "se está haciendo".

Pero por otra parte, pasan los días y la configuración no se ejecuta. El tirón alcista no llega.

Sentimientos encontrados...


----------



## paulistano (4 Jun 2013)

Prisa en 0,185....lanzamos orden de 30.000 titulillos a ver qué pasa


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Jun 2013)

Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> Mayweather tiene un historial chulo de publicar apuestas grandes, sólo las ganadas claro, pero esta se lleva la palma. No sé quién está peor, él o los que le cubren esas apuestas.



Bueno, esta se publico el dia que la hizo ojo! Pero desde luego, el dia que deje de boxear, tenga más tiempo libre y menos ingresos....ese si que se va al guano.



vmmp29 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> si, ha debido de ser los 2minutos donde más flechas se clavan y se rebanan cuellos de la historia del cine además de que con tanta flecha te levantes y camines de manera normal





Spoiler



Profesión sin desempleo en Got: El afiladooooooooooooooooooor!


----------



## inversobres (4 Jun 2013)

Vuela vuela, aun no hemos visto maximos en el SP. Tienen tiempo todo el verano.

Cada dia + pobres.

Esta tarde vamos a ver carnicerias.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (4 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Eso necesitaría yo en España para cambiar plusvalías por dividendo, vendiendo dos meses más tarde.
> 
> ¿Sabéis si la doble imposición con Portugal es fácil de recuperar?



Lo de la doble imposición no lo sé, pero sobre la jugada de 0 = (+1) + (-1) (convertir 0 euros en un euro de dividendos y uno de minusvalía), me parece interesante esta tablita:

Ecotrader : Calendario - elEconomista.es

A ver, lo que interesaría es obtener el máximo dividendo con la mínima inversión, no solamente por economizar los recursos necesarios sino también para reducir las comisiones que vamos a perder por el camino.

Descartando eso de "Dinamia Capital" (la Berkshire Hathaway española), yo veo que la mejor candidatura sería *REE*, que además tiene una liquidez elevada, lo cual es bueno para nuestros propósitos, y además la voy a catalogar como empresa _seria_, así que no sufrirá una bancarrota dejándonos tirados.

Vamos a hacer cuatro números (comprar hoy y vender mañana):
Carga fiscal dividendo: 21%
Carga fiscal de plusvalías y minusvalías: 40% (asumo que es el marginal)
Ahorro fiscal con la jugada: 20% redondeando
Rentabilidad por dividendo REE: 4%
Ahorro _final_ sobre capital movilizado: 20%*4%=0,8%

¿Por qué va en cursiva el _final_? Porque falta quitarle las comisiones de compra, las de venta y las de cobro del dividendo (¿y custodia?). En mi caso (banca tradicional), le tengo que restar un 1% aprox, así que no me sale a cuenta.

Manteniendo dos meses las acciones para aprovechar la exención de los primeros 1.500€ entonces doblamos el ahorro al 1,6%, pero ya tenemos los recursos parados dos meses y además podría ser que REE subiera en estos dos meses "jodiéndonos las minusvalías" :ouch:


Si a alguien le parecen un escándalo el 0,5% que se me queda por el camino en la compra y el 0,5% en la venta, sigo buscando alternativas y acepto ideas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Yo ya lo había leído en los libros...lo veo en vídeo y me sigue indignando igual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



A mi no me indigna, los que mueren merecen morir por pedorros!

El WTF infinity viene al final del último libro, con ese nuevo miembro de la kingsguard.... LoL LoLito Loló ::


----------



## hombre-mosca (4 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> En realidad yo pienso justo lo contrario; esto es, me refiero a eso que Ud. dice de "lo que muchos piensan".
> 
> "Lo que muchos piensan" (aka análisis técnico), ¿ qué nos dice ?
> 
> ...



Creo que en esta no me ha acabado de entender, yo estoy hablando de una retirada institucional lenta, basandose en que la idea de los mas pequeños de que "lo mejor esta por venir" o el otro "cuanto mas joXXdo esta mejor". De vez en cuando hay que hacer una valoracion del optimismo. Soy de la idea de que ahora, el mercado del pequeño y mediano esta optimista total, solo tienen que oir que los grandes entran, que la tendencia manda, para ir como corderitos. Pero siempre hay una vez que los grandes se retiran haciendo "ataques defensivos", y empieza la distribucion.

Si hay un mercado optimista y el analisis tecnico nos dice donde entran y que se pueden quedar ... hasta que duela demasiado, es una forma perfecta de hacer volumen.

Yo es que soy de los que en un momento dado dejan el sombrero encima de la cama y dicen "me levanto en seis meses". Y si en ese tiempo me he perdido un 10%, digo al mejor estilo "maki navaja": "Pues fale..."

Con su idea del granero estoy completamente de acuerdo con Ud.

PD: Como nota curiosa yo me hago una contabilidad de bolsa.

- Total
- Por accion
- Temporal

por que? por que yo se que el mayor enemigo que tengo en bolsa soy yo mismo y tengo que vigilarme continuamente. Da igual si esta alcista o bajista, lo importante es que reaccione correctamente.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2013)

En mi caso. 

Ganancias 2013: 11.000 euros.
Capital a invertir, unos 65.000 euros.

40% de 11.000= 4.400 euros a Hacienda.
Si lo convierto en dividendos= 2.310 a Hacienda. 

Coste de tanto la compra como de la venta= 13 euros, x2= 26.

Si meto 65.000 euros el día antes de dividendos, me dan 2.700 euros. -26= 2.674 euros. 

Debería repetir esta operación otras 4 veces, por lo que mis pérdidas por c/v serán 130 euros. Pero mucho menor que la diferencia entre tributar por marginal a dividendos. 

En mi caso, es muy probable que cuando CAF dé dividendos siga con ellos, así que la ventaja es mucho mayor ya que 1.500 sí estarían efectivamente exentos, además de pagar 10.5 euros de una tacada, que me ahorra comisiones.

Me apunto la tabla. Muy interesante en mi caso REE, ACS, Indra, Endesa... Lo de Acerinox lo pongo en duda hasta que lo aprueben.


----------



## Krim (4 Jun 2013)

Nivel Franriano petado, vamos, coño POR PEPÓN Y POR MI BOLSILLO!!!



Spoiler



Catelyn, te lo acepto, desde lo que le dijo a Jon Nieve la tengo tirria.

¿Pero el resto? Robb, Jon Umber, Viento Gris, DACEY MORMONT?!!! 

¡Vergüenza debería darte!


----------



## paulistano (4 Jun 2013)

Enésimo ataque del banco rojo a la zona de 5,64....vaaaaaaaaaaaaamos coñoooooooooooo:Baile:


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2013)

El Gatroll debe seguir corto con dos cohones.... debe estar protegiendo su trasero con las dos manos y por eso no escribe.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (4 Jun 2013)

Ahora viene el Gato y dice que se ha puesto largo para poner las cosas en su sitio.
Yo estoy timidamente en un etf del ibex inverso, de momento no veo indicios de que no vaya a caer, está apurando mucho eso si.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2013)

no hay duda ya de que lo llevaran a la jran alcista , los 8250 han demostrado mucha fuelza .

pero no pasaran de ahi , es mas la jran alcista sera la tumba de los larguistas , ahi se cerraran hasta el ultimo gap del SAN .

lo llevaran muy rapidamente a la alcista , luego distribuiran hasta el vencimiento y entonces sobrevendra el apocalipsis de amol profetizado por madame bertok


----------



## pollastre (4 Jun 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Creo que en esta no me ha acabado de entender, yo estoy hablando de una retirada institucional lenta, basandose en que la idea de los mas pequeños de que "lo mejor esta por venir" o el otro "cuanto mas joXXdo esta mejor".




Le he entendido perfectamente la primera vez, pero le vuelvo a decir, que no estoy de acuerdo con Ud.

Una acumulación nunca es compatible con una "retirada lenta". Ni rápida tampoco. Cuando uno quiere retirarse, se hace de "otras formas" que, como diría Gandalf, no pronunciaré aquí.


----------



## Felix (4 Jun 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> ...
> 
> ola ke tal Felix? tks for tks.



Habia cuoteado el gif que pedia ghkghk pero al adelantarne FranR lo he quitado y me ha quedado un mensaje criptico estilo Borne de born.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2013)

la estrategia de MV es alcista , pero esperaba tocar la mm200 , 8090 :o

los gaps del SAN son la clave :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Nivel Franriano petado, vamos, coño POR PEPÓN Y POR MI BOLSILLO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Los umber son secundarios, Mormont también. Cojones, el lobo no cuenta, claro que es una putada que muera, pero Catelyn es una pedorra, al igual que la mujerderob. Y el tontolaba del rob.... si no la hubiera cagado rompiendo el juramento y casándose con la pedorra esa, vigilando más de cerca al kingslayer para que no la liara y así no tenerle que cortar la cabeza al karkstark, podría haber ganado la guerra. En el juego de tronos si no ganas, mueres. valar morghulis


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la *estrategia de MV es alcista* , pero esperaba tocar la mm200 , 8090 :o
> 
> los gaps del SAN son la clave :Baile:



Donde han quedado los seis milesssss

:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2013)

eso que estan comentando parece una telenovela en version modelna :ouch:

---------- Post added 04-jun-2013 at 15:48 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Donde han quedado los seis milesssss
> 
> :XX::XX::XX::XX:



los 6k se volveran a ver , como ya dije la estrategia es de largos , que el rebote haya comenzado 100 pipos por encima de donde creia no cambia na .

lo importante son las jrandes lineas tendenciales y estas estan en pie , solo cuando sean superadas las cosas cambiaran :no:


----------



## J-Z (4 Jun 2013)

Peponada clara, y mis 3 valores de los peores ::

Y estuve apunto de pillar ABG :Aplauso:

Ya vendrán mejores días :cook:


----------



## inversobres (4 Jun 2013)

Esta claro que el susodicho bufon es alter-ego, no hay otra explicacion. ::


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jun 2013)

El dax va a su bola...


----------



## hombre-mosca (4 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El dax va a su bola...



Razon le doy Vd merced, que hoy me veo en la desdicha que las o2 me dan a recibir cierta pleitesia, que a tiempo no mas en mi espalda sentia ....


----------



## Tio Masclet (4 Jun 2013)

Buenas tardes, y buen mes, nos dé san Pepón.
He vuelto a entrar en PRISA, con poquito, a 0,19, a ver si pillamos para la factura del dentista.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jun 2013)

Puag,...puag...

que vomitera tiene el DAX


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2013)

lo suyo seria llevarlo hasta la jran bajista hoy , gap al alza mañana que nos lleve a la jran alcista y asi terminar de una vez con el lateralismo , con un rally bajista del carajo :Baile:


----------



## burbubolsa (4 Jun 2013)

Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.

La imagen corresponde al CME.ES, sesión del viernes pasado, desde las 22:00 CET, precisión 1 segundo por nodo. Como está surgiendo un debate interesante sobre movimientos arriba y abajo, bruscos y no bruscos, aporto mi punto de vista. Desde que desaparece el pánico vendedor, al cierre de la sesión europea, meten unos 20.000 contratos casi sin mover el precio, punto arriba, punto abajo, la mayor parte de ellos sin slipage, es decir, sin impacto en precio, lo que quiere decir que esas operaciones se realizaron colocalizadas desde el propio exchange, con latencias nulas, alta tecnología... Siguen comprando, hasta que 22:14 cambia la pauta. El precio se hunde, con muy pocos contratos, alto slipage, probablemente una operación desde offshore. Es una operación pequeña, 3.000 contratos netos, pero muy atomizada, con algoritmo de ofuscación de volumen, requiriendo equipo técnico de apoyo, horario de oficina, probablemente ejecutada desde un offshore del Pacífico occidental, Hawai o Midway. Es puro pánico, y respondería a una retirada imprevista por la operación principal de los 20.000, pero la sesión se extingue y las órdenes están lanzadas, no hay vuelta atrás. Es solo una parte del total, pero parece que no es un cualquier el que se retira, así que el mensaje que subyace es que llega la hora de las bajadas, pero todavía hay que rentabilizar la operación de los 20.000, lo que llevaría a alzas, y el agotamiento de mercado que provoca su entrada ya está purgado por los 3.000 vendidos. Conclusión, el lunes, después de terminar la purga con un "pequeño" movimiento a la baja, se produce la materialización del beneficio de los 20.000, que no sé si seguirán en mercado todavía. Esto a posteriori se ve muy bonito, pero el análisis en crudo, en vivo, es lo difícil de este trabajo.


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Jun 2013)

hola "amigos"


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.
> 
> La imagen corresponde al CME.ES, sesión del viernes pasado, desde las 22:00 CET, precisión 1 segundo por nodo. Como está surgiendo un debate interesante sobre movimientos arriba y abajo, bruscos y no bruscos, aporto mi punto de vista. Desde que desaparece el pánico vendedor, al cierre de la sesión europea, meten unos 20.000 contratos casi sin mover el precio, punto arriba, punto abajo, la mayor parte de ellos sin slipage, es decir, sin impacto en precio, lo que quiere decir que esas operaciones se realizaron colocalizadas desde el propio exchange, con latencias nulas, alta tecnología... Siguen comprando, hasta que 22:14 cambia la pauta. El precio se hunde, con muy pocos contratos, alto slipage, probablemente una operación desde offshore. Es una operación pequeña, 3.000 contratos netos, pero muy atomizada, con algoritmo de ofuscación de volumen, requiriendo equipo técnico de apoyo, horario de oficina, probablemente ejecutada desde un offshore del Pacífico occidental, Hawai o Midway. Es puro pánico, y respondería a una retirada imprevista por la operación principal de los 20.000, pero la sesión se extingue y las órdenes están lanzadas, no hay vuelta atrás. Es solo una parte del total, pero parece que no es un cualquier el que se retira, así que el mensaje que subyace es que llega la hora de las bajadas, pero todavía hay que rentabilizar la operación de los 20.000, lo que llevaría a alzas, y el agotamiento de mercado que provoca su entrada ya está purgado por los 3.000 vendidos. Conclusión, el lunes, después de terminar la purga con un "pequeño" movimiento a la baja, se produce la materialización del beneficio de los 20.000, que no sé si seguirán en mercado todavía. Esto a posteriori se ve muy bonito, pero el análisis en crudo, en vivo, es lo difícil de este trabajo.




Venga coño, te lo has ganado...







No he entendido una puta mierda, pero se agradece el esfuerzo.


----------



## atman (4 Jun 2013)

We Don't See A Bottom In Japanese Stocks


Read more: Deutsche Bank Is Bearish On The Nikkei - Business Insider


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> We Don't See A Bottom In Japanese Stocks
> 
> 
> Read more: Deutsche Bank Is Bearish On The Nikkei - Business Insider



El nikkei no admite términos intermedios. O sube al cielo o revienta.

Los experimentos con gaseosa, coño.


----------



## burbubolsa (4 Jun 2013)

Imagebin - A place to slap up your images.

Ahora, DAX del lunes, hasta la hora en la que apagué las consolas. Al arrancar, continuación de la estampida del cierre del ES, agotamiento de ventas y, ahora viene lo extraordinario, sucede un nuevo fallo alcista, pero en una nueva fase de mercado. Ahí comienza una acumulación de 1400 contratos, nada menos, en menos de 38 puntos de slipage. La pendiente de acumulación es escasa, apenas 0.03 puntos por contrato, así que las compras se agotan, y viene un nuevo fallo alcista. A este fallo ya sí sudece un agotamiento de ventas, y comienza una acumulación en toda regla, a más de 0.05 puntos por contrato de slipage, hasta que llega un agotamiento de compras, fase de ventas, pero con pendiente ridícula, de 0.01, que provoca el agotamiento de ventas de nuevo, y el salto a +180 desde mínimos. El misterio de todo esto es por qué no se produce el fallo bajista antes, en el primer o segundo punto, y llega hasta a una tercera fase, todas ellas no alineadas, no consecutivas, que sería lo habitual.


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Jun 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Venga coño, te lo has ganado...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la verdad es que si dejas de mirarle las t...as, y le miras la cara te das un buen susto...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> la verdad es que si dejas de mirarle las t...as, y le miras la cara te das un buen susto...



Le miras la que?....


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Jun 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> la verdad es que si dejas de mirarle las t...as, y le miras la cara te das un buen susto...


----------



## Krim (4 Jun 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> la verdad es que si dejas de mirarle las t...as, y le miras la cara te das un buen susto...



Pues si se pone al tema, yo la permitiría mirarme a los ojos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2013)




----------



## amago45 (4 Jun 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenas tardes, y buen mes, nos dé san Pepón.
> He vuelto a entrar en PRISA, con poquito, a 0,19, a ver si pillamos para la factura del dentista.



Está pegando hoy unos meneos la jodia PRISA ...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (4 Jun 2013)

Hoy los usanos otra vez alcistas o maniobra de engaño para terminar rompiendo a la baja? :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Hoy los usanos otra vez alcistas o maniobra de engaño para terminar rompiendo a la baja? :fiufiu:



Preguntele al jato y haga lo contrario


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Jun 2013)




----------



## burbubolsa (4 Jun 2013)

Y esto es el DAX de hoy hasta que me he aburrido.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (4 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Preguntele al jato y haga lo contrario



Jato manifiestese! :fiufiu:
Queremos de saber.


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Jato manifiestese! :fiufiu:
> Queremos de saber.



Justo antes de este último reversal, dijo que estaba alcista. Eso fue cuarenta puntos más arriba ::


----------



## hombre-mosca (4 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Y esto es el DAX de hoy hasta que me he aburrido.



Asi, con links y sin insuxxxx molasmas ... (barrida de thks).


Piraton, donde habia que mirar ...? estoy desorientado.


----------



## J-Z (4 Jun 2013)

Pa q coño invocais al jato, si va a decir:

La jran bajista morireis todos ejpertitos.

La jran alcista bla bla morireis todos gaceleros.

Bla bla meto corto en 8350 cierro en 5670, meto largo en 8347 cierro largo en 16000. 

Pauper trading.


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Asi, con links y sin insuxxxx molasmas ... (barrida de thks).



Yo le he dado alguno, creo que todo depende de los milibares ya me entiende :fiufiu:


----------



## burbubolsa (4 Jun 2013)

El que se ha dedicado a borrarme las imágenes debería ser colgado de los huevos del palo mayor, y cagando hostias.



hombre-mosca dijo:


> Asi, con links y sin insuxxxx molasmas ... (barrida de thks).
> 
> 
> Piraton, donde habia que mirar ...? estoy desorientado.





---------- Post added 04-jun-2013 at 17:18 ----------

Estoy contento porque hoy me he enterado de cómo se calculan los levels. Podrías ir cantando cómo calculas los tuyos, sería un detalle antes de que lo cante yo mismo.



FranR dijo:


> Yo le he dado alguno, creo que todo depende de los milibares ya me entiende :fiufiu:


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> El que se ha dedicado a borrarme las imágenes debería ser colgado de los huevos del palo mayor, y cagando hostias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No creo que nadie pueda borrar las imágenes de sus posts si no es usted mismo. Nosotros no podemos editarlo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> El que se ha dedicado a borrarme las imágenes debería ser colgado de los huevos del palo mayor, y cagando hostias.
> 
> [COLOR="Silver"
> 
> ...



Dígalo a ver si así me entero yo también.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jun 2013)

¿Por qué sube tanto Solaria? No he encontrado ninguna noticia que lo explique...
No se que hacer con las Prisas...


----------



## Abner (4 Jun 2013)

Yo estoy muy mosca con el ibex. No veo posiciones serias de los leoncios, ni siquiera a cortos. Llevamos unos días abriendo con gaps arriba y abajo que se le ponen a uno los pelos como escarpias, pero no parece que se produzcan acumulaciones o distribuciones serias. Tengo curiosidad por ver qué han hecho hoy. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## burbubolsa (4 Jun 2013)

No es un borrado, sino una denuncia de contenido ilícito, que es peor.



ghkghk dijo:


> No creo que nadie pueda borrar las imágenes de sus posts si no es usted mismo. Nosotros no podemos editarlo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Abner (4 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Por qué sube tanto Solaria? No he encontrado ninguna noticia que lo explique...
> No se que hacer con las Prisas...



Europa va a restringir las importaciones de paneles solares chinos. Me imagino que se pensarán que la gente comprará entonces paneles de Solaria.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2013)

los gringos quieren ir a la alcista de corto plazo que coincide con la mm50 , el ibex se va a la mm200 , estan complicado encontrar el punto de giro , pero la jugada es subir hasta la jran alcista :Baile:


----------



## burbubolsa (4 Jun 2013)

Necesito aglutinar datos level 2 antes de emitir un veredicto. Pero vamos, tiene bastante que ver con esto, que sería la implementación óptima: Expectation



FranR dijo:


> Dígalo a ver si así me entero yo también.


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2013)

El gato va corto, pero canta largos. Es un momento trascendental en la vida del hilo

Una paradoja espacio temporal, que no se como va a terminar!!!

BB que nadie te denuncia ni leches por tus imágenes. Mira bien seguramente estás pulsando el botón delete.... que significa borrar, no es un sinónimo de ojete. ::


----------



## burbubolsa (4 Jun 2013)

Vamos a ver hasta qué punto eres un farsante. Comienza dando tu opinión sobre: Expectation



FranR dijo:


> BB que nadie te denuncia ni leches por tus imágenes. Mira bien seguramente estás pulsando el botón delete.... que significa borrar, no es un sinónimo de ojete. ::


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jun 2013)

Por si alguien quiere usarme de sentimiento contrario, me he puesto corta 8350f, con un stop pegadito.


----------



## amago45 (4 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Por qué sube tanto Solaria? No he encontrado ninguna noticia que lo explique...
> No se que hacer con las Prisas...



Las Solarias, es debido a los aranceles a las placas chinas

Las Prisas ... ... me encanta que haga esa pregunta, yo tampoco se ... ... :8: hay un buén tapón en 0,20


----------



## hombre-mosca (4 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> El gato va corto, pero canta largos. Es un momento trascendental en la vida del hilo
> 
> Una paradoja espacio temporal, que no se como va a terminar!!!
> 
> BB que nadie te denuncia ni leches por tus imágenes. Mira bien seguramente estás pulsando el botón delete.... que significa borrar, no es un sinónimo de ojete. ::









[youtube]Z8yW5cyXXRc[/youtube]


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jun 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Las Solarias, es debido a los aranceles a las placas chinas
> 
> Las Prisas ... ... me encanta que haga esa pregunta, yo tampoco se ... ... :8:



Bueno, me he quedado dentro de Prisa un día más, ha cerrado a 0,19, a ver que sorpresa nos depara mañana...


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2013)

a MV solo le sacan de sus cortos con un cierre por encima de la bajista de corto plazo , la jugada es ir hasta la jran alcista pero se me hacia muy raro que no tocasen primero la mm200 

cuando uno tiene las cosas claras y donde esta lo importante , es muy dificil que el mercao le acojone :no:


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a MV solo le sacan de sus cortos con un cierre por encima de la bajista de corto plazo , la jugada es ir hasta la jran alcista pero se me hacia muy raro que no tocasen primero la mm200
> 
> cuando uno tiene las cosas claras y donde esta lo importante , es muy dificil que el mercao le acojone :no:



O sea que voy en el mismo tren que el jato. 
:8::8::8::8::8::8:


----------



## amago45 (4 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bueno, me he quedado dentro de Prisa un día más, ha cerrado a 0,19, a ver que sorpresa nos depara mañana...



Hoy en Prisa otra vez +13 millones de volumen. Banesto Bolsa ha comprado 2.7 millones de acciones y no ha vendido ni una ... ... ::::::

Mañana quizá ligera corrección en la apertura y ataque al 0,20, que parece que ahora es la resistencia


----------



## LCIRPM (4 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Por qué sube tanto Solaria? No he encontrado ninguna noticia que lo explique...
> No se que hacer con las Prisas...



Bruselas, 4 jun (EFE).- La Comisión Europea (CE) impuso hoy un arancel temporal del 11,8 % a las importaciones de paneles solares desde China, una tasa que aumentará al 47,6 % a partir del 6 de agosto si Pekín no encuentra antes una solución negociada.

"Esta medida es equilibrada y legal", señaló el comisario europeo de Comercio, Karel De Gucht, en una rueda de prensa, en la que afirmó que la penalización supone un "claro incentivo" a China para encontrar una solución "amigable" con la CE por sus presuntas prácticas de comercio desleal en este campo. 
..
La CE impone un arancel temporal a importaciones de paneles solares chinos - Yahoo! Finanzas España

Sin embargo, Yingli aguanta. La que baja es First Solar. Cada vez entiendo menos.


----------



## J-Z (4 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los gringos quieren ir a la alcista de corto plazo que coincide con la mm50 , el ibex se va a la mm200 , estan complicado encontrar el punto de giro , pero la jugada es subir hasta la jran alcista :Baile:



jran comentario maestro del pauper trading :Aplauso:


----------



## Krim (4 Jun 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> LLeva 3 dias asi la puñetera. Tiene un Pandorito wannabe inside* haciendome _Susto o Muelte_ a mi SL todos los dias.
> 
> Y la verdad que ni me lo creo que aguante, con lo volatil que es esta perraca y esta en lateral. Algun gurú del foro sabrá decir si acumulan o distribuyen.
> 
> En mis apuntes de TT no me viene nada de esos datos ::



Pues no me ha molado nada la forma de petar los 9,88 al final de la sesión :/.


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Vamos a ver hasta qué punto eres un farsante. Comienza dando tu opinión sobre: Expectation



Luego le comento, ha conseguido llamar mi atención. Hay muchos modelos que nos muestran un rango de valores esperados con mayor o menor éxito, con una R cuadrado muy elevada. Yo he conseguido varios con un>0,99. Una vez que los sueltas al ruedo nanay. El modelo es propio, recuerde que una de mis licenciaturas es en Estadística.


----------



## amago45 (4 Jun 2013)

El presidente de PT deja el puesto para dirigir la operadora brasileña Oi
El presidente de PT deja el puesto para dirigir la operadora brasilea Oi - Expansion.com


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Pues no me ha molado nada la forma de petar los 9,88 al final de la sesión :/.



tirando una linea cutre y mal hecha desde el minimo diario en 8.631 del 18 de abril al minimo de ayer y prolongando hasta hoy..... ha cerrado justo en la linea, esperemos haga de suelo y mañana rebote.

yo con que llegue a los 11.383, me conformo.

no ha cerrado, el minimo del dia ha estado sobre la linea sin pasarla....


----------



## burbubolsa (4 Jun 2013)

jojojo, mentira cochina... La industria financiera se caracteriza por procesos de gran inercia. Si un proceso se hace público, no se cambia, se parametriza, pero la operativa es la misma. Que hayas conseguido 0.99 en una ventana temporal local, con ciertos parámetros, no quiere decir que ese 0.99 se mantenga. El cálculo de niveles (levels el jerga de wallstreet) es uno de esos procedimientos estándar e invariables, que ningún estadisticucho va a cambiarle a los financiers de pro. Que lo haga público no va a cambiar nada en la industria. Que se los guarde porque son alto secreto sí va a dejar a las claras sus intenciones en este foro: Confesión de confusiones.



FranR dijo:


> Luego le comento, ha conseguido llamar mi atención. Hay muchos modelos que nos muestran un rango de valores esperados con mayor o menor éxito, con una R cuadrado muy elevada. Yo he conseguido varios con un>0,99. Una vez que los sueltas al ruedo nanay. El modelo es propio, recuerde que una de mis licenciaturas es en Estadística.


----------



## jopitxujo (4 Jun 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> El presidente de PT deja el puesto para dirigir la operadora brasileña Oi
> El presidente de PT deja el puesto para dirigir la operadora brasilea Oi - Expansion.com




Pues parece que lo han celebrado con una buena subida y con volumen importante.
¿Se estará poniedo cachonda?


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Jun 2013)




----------



## atman (4 Jun 2013)

Las utilities yankies dicen guano...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Asi, con links y sin insuxxxx molasmas ... (barrida de thks).
> 
> 
> Piraton, donde habia que mirar ...? estoy desorientado.



¿Mirar cualo?




FranR dijo:


> Luego le comento, ha conseguido llamar mi atención. Hay muchos modelos que nos muestran un rango de valores esperados con mayor o menor éxito, con una R cuadrado muy elevada. Yo he conseguido varios con un>0,99. Una vez que los sueltas al ruedo nanay. El modelo es propio, recuerde que una de mis licenciaturas es en *Estadística*.



Ya sabía que usted valía para pesidente.... 

[Worst joke ever off]

---------- Post added 04-jun-2013 at 18:23 ----------




amago45 dijo:


> El presidente de PT deja el puesto para dirigir la operadora brasileña Oi
> El presidente de PT deja el puesto para dirigir la operadora brasilea Oi - Expansion.com



A vivir la vida loca en Brazil...no est tonto el señor este no....::


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> jojojo, mentira cochina... La industria financiera se caracteriza por procesos de gran inercia. Si un proceso se hace público, no se cambia, se parametriza, pero la operativa es la misma. Que hayas conseguido 0.99 en una ventana temporal local, con ciertos parámetros, no quiere decir que ese 0.99 se mantenga. El cálculo de niveles (levels el jerga de wallstreet) es uno de esos procedimientos estándar e invariables, que ningún estadisticucho va a cambiarle a los financiers de pro. Que lo haga público no va a cambiar nada en la industria. Que se los guarde porque son alto secreto sí va a dejar a las claras sus intenciones en este foro: Confesión de confusiones.



Eso mismo le he dicho, los modelos con elevada R cuadrado no son consistentes. Como comprenderá no le voy a desvelar el proceso, pero si le voy a recordar varias claves : 
Las cotizaciones no son erráticas, siguen unos dictados, que no procesos. 
Si no son erráticas se pueden "extraer" 
Un estadisticucho puede aproximar los niveles, complementando con conocimientos de economía... 

Luego sigo, si no sigue con el tono despectivo... Usted mismo

---------- Post added 04-jun-2013 at 18:26 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Mirar cualo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me sea malo que estoy desde el móvil y tengo que ahorrar en palabras

---------- Post added 04-jun-2013 at 18:27 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Mirar cualo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No me sea malo que estoy desde el móvil y tengo que ahorrar en palabras


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2013)

Apuesto que cuando FranR explique su método, BB está baneado....


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> niveles (levels el jerga de wallstreet)



Vaya! Asi que "niveles" significa "levels" en la jerga de Wall Street....y en ingles de Oxford Street como se dice? Nivels?


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (4 Jun 2013)

Con lo jodido que es dar con una estrategia que gana a la bolsa de forma sostenida nadie la va a contar en Internet.
Bastante es que los sabios del foro nos den pistas a las gacelillas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Vaya! Asi que "niveles" significa "levels" en la jerga de Wall Street....y en ingles de Oxford Street como se dice? Nivels?



De toa la vida de dios los niveles se llaman en ingles "stages"..... ::


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (4 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Con lo jodido que es dar con una estrategia que gana a la bolsa de forma sostenida nadie la va a contar en Internet.
> Bastante es que los sabios del foro nos den pistas a las gacelillas.



Yo dejé de creer en los reyes magos. Creo que la unica estrategia para ganar a la bolsa de forma sostenida es la de la información privilegiada.
Y si me apuras, seguir la tendencia, pero eso aún tengo que verlo.


----------



## Roninn (4 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Apuesto que cuando FranR explique su método, BB está baneado....



Me recuerda a cuando el emperador Palpatine le pidió a su maestro Darth Plagueis que le revelase los secretos sith para crear vida antes de traicionarlo. 

_Gñ._

PD. Ostiacaaaas SP


----------



## wetpiñata (4 Jun 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> Me recuerda a cuando el emperador Palpatine le pidió a su maestro Darth Plagueis que le revelase los secretos sith para crear vida antes de traicionarlo.
> 
> _Gñ._
> 
> PD. Ostiacaaaas SP



Esto se merece al menos 5 minutos en la salita de aislamiento de HVEI35, Sr. Roninn...


----------



## Tio Masclet (4 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Apuesto que cuando FranR explique su método, BB está baneado....



Antes de que lo explique. BB no aguanta la presión.
Va para récord de baneos.


----------



## TenienteDan (4 Jun 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Yo dejé de creer en los reyes magos. Creo que la unica estrategia para ganar a la bolsa de forma sostenida es la de la información privilegiada.
> Y si me apuras, seguir la tendencia, pero eso aún tengo que verlo.



Uno de los pocos traders que conozco que vive de esto, es trader y puede vivir de ello sólo y simplemente por money management y seguir tendencia.

Ha intentado buscar un edge infinidad de veces pero no lo ha conseguido. Su % de acierto está siempre en torno al 40-50% pero su R:r está de media en 2,7:1 si no recuerdo mal.


----------



## wetpiñata (4 Jun 2013)

Meanwhile @ sp500...


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Jun 2013)




----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jun 2013)

Puag...ya está el DAX también guanoso


----------



## Janus (4 Jun 2013)

El mercado es muy inteligente. En Prisa no rompen la resistencia en 0,20 porque quiere saber los términos reales de la renegociación de la deuda tal y como ha aparecido hoy en prensa. Cuando suceda, o se va al guano o rompe con fuerza hacia arriba y comienza un buen tramo alcista. Yo he quitado el stop limit de 0,215. Si pasa de los 0,2 .... se irá mucho más arriba. No obstante, el mercado quiere saber y lo mismo no les gusta los condicionantes de la refinanciación y lo tiran abajo.

En Novavax estamos sufriendo la rotura de la línea de soporte del canal. Está al límite y el stop lo tengo muy pegado a donde está cotizando.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jun 2013)

Buenísima oportunidad de compra en el SP.

(Si aparece MM ya me hago la ola...)


----------



## Janus (4 Jun 2013)

En el SP, salvo sorpresa, hay que pensar en el 1600. Solo los largos dispuestos a tragarse un amplio stop .... pueden estar en juego. Nosotros mejor esperamos.
No obstante, no está el juego para cortos porque el SP te arregla la situación en un par de horas.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En el SP, salvo sorpresa, hay que pensar en el 1600. Solo los largos dispuestos a tragarse un amplio stop .... pueden estar en juego. Nosotros mejor esperamos.
> No obstante, no está el juego para cortos porque el SP te arregla la situación en un par de horas.



Credo en un rebote hasta los 1660 e incluso más. Pero tiene que ser ya...


----------



## Janus (4 Jun 2013)

Walter está reventando a los largos. Si pierde los 16,25, se va a dar un piwi de los buenos.

---------- Post added 04-jun-2013 at 20:22 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> Credo en un rebote hasta los 1660 e incluso más. Pero tiene que ser ya...



Nos movemos en márgenes en los que el SP sigue alcista de fondo por lo que un velón verde en timeframe de horas lo arregla todo. Ese es el peligro, el tratar de ir contra tendencia. Si va a pegarse una tendencia bajista, primero tiene que conformar un techo de cierta relevancia temporal y como quien dice ha estado subiendo sin parar hasta antes de ayer.

Estas son partidas en las que un stop no utilizado, se convierte en un rojo intenso en la cuenta anual de pérdidas y ganancias.

---------- Post added 04-jun-2013 at 20:28 ----------

Llevo un tiempo analizando y siguiendo estrategias de trading en las constructoras / inmos usanas y puedo decir que ahí hay mucho que tradear y buenas oportunidades. En breve comienzo a incluir a algunas de ellas al radar list.

Las que sigo en concreto son:

Hovnanian
Lennar
DR Horton
Pulte Homes
Roger Corporations
Toll Brothers
KB Home
Beazer Homes


----------



## atman (4 Jun 2013)

Joer, de todas esas las únicas por las que he asomado alguna vez son KB y Toll Bros....

Y KB al menos, no la veo para comprar precisamente ahora...

Toll Brothers Inc (NYSE:TOL): If Housing Is Picking Up, Someone Forgot To Tell The Commodity Markets | ETF DAILY NEWS

Edito: Uff... y Toll...

Echaré un ojo a las otras...


----------



## Janus (4 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> Joer, de todas esas las únicas por que he asomado son KB y Toll Bros....
> 
> Y KB al menos, no la veo para comprar precisamente ahora...
> 
> ...



KB está alcista en la tendencia de fondo y tiene buen soporte en 20 usd.

Toll está formando lo que puede ser un triple techo muy relevante y si finalmente se pone bajista, se puede ganar dinero en el lado corto.

---------- Post added 04-jun-2013 at 20:37 ----------

Novavax parece que ha rebotado algo en 1,8 usd. Este nivel viene a estar un 5% por debajo de la línea de soporte y puede valer como filtro para una cotizada como esta. Mucho más no, así que ese nivel debe servir para discernir futuros rebotes o no.


----------



## atman (4 Jun 2013)

Los terceros toques a niveles (como en KB) a corto plazo no me gustan nada... y más si este tercero es con más desarrollo previo al alza, como es el caso.

---------- Post added 04-jun-2013 at 20:47 ----------

Vale, ahora me juego un moco a que aún terminan a neutral... ¿que no?
(los experimentos con gaseosa ¿eh? yo estoy fuera del intradía y para lo demás necesito ver a donde vamos, y desde la barrera es fácil hacer de ingeniero)


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Eso mismo le he dicho, los modelos con elevada R cuadrado no son consistentes. Como comprenderá no le voy a desvelar el proceso, pero si le voy a recordar varias claves :
> Las cotizaciones no son erráticas, siguen unos dictados, que no procesos.
> Si no son erráticas se pueden "extraer"
> Un estadisticucho puede aproximar los niveles, complementando con conocimientos de economía...
> ...



Normal que le pase eso, en primer lugar el R^2 es que % de tu modelo es capaz de explicar la realidad, vamos como de distorsionada esta tu variable endógena estimada respecto a la real. El problema de todo esto es que están usando datos pasados y la realidad no es estática, que una empresa tenga poca varianza porque su tendencia claramente ha sido alcista esto significa que vaya a ser alcista eternamente, el ejemplo mas anecdótico lo tiene en apple. Si bien estos modelos analizando las cuentas de las empresas y ateniéndose a determinados parámetros financieros si que pueden ofrecer % de aciertos bastante altos y son modelos que pueden estimarse en cualquier periodo de tiempo, respecto a los índices que supongo que es donde te mueves, ahí ya es otro valadi. Supongo que si realizas modelos estadisticos y como es de suponer seran series temporales usaras regresores estocásticos donde la propia endógena esta desplaza asi que es difícil que consigas estimadores consistentes ya que el valor estimado no se acercara al valor real.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (4 Jun 2013)

Lo que me pregunto yo.
Si descontamos las políticas de estímulo FED en cuanto debería estar el Sp500?
Desde luego en máximos históricos seguro que no. :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (4 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Lo que me pregunto yo.
> Si descontamos las políticas de estímulo FED en cuanto debería estar el Sp500?
> Desde luego en máximos históricos seguro que no. :fiufiu:



Da igual, los ojos dicen que se ha subido y que se ha podido ganar mucho dinero que en el fondo es lo importante. Se trata de ser feliz y saber el por qué es menos importante.


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> El presidente de PT deja el puesto para dirigir la operadora brasileña Oi
> El presidente de PT deja el puesto para dirigir la operadora brasilea Oi - Expansion.com





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Mirar cualo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mire que fue comentada hace apenas 1-2 días.Entre coña y coña miren las empresas que he ido comentando esta semana. Desde luego es un movimiento muy bueno para PT, el activo mas valioso de la compañía, su ceo,va a vigilar de cerca la gran inversión en Brasil, con el olfato que tiene dudo que Oí acabe en saco roto....El otro día le escuche mencionar una posible tarjeta a lo janus style ??? :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 04-jun-2013 at 21:04 ----------




bankiero dijo:


> Lo que me pregunto yo.
> Si descontamos las políticas de estímulo FED en cuanto debería estar el Sp500?
> Desde luego en máximos históricos seguro que no. :fiufiu:



Si nos fijamos en el per, dependiendo de hasta que punto se deteriorase la economía global supongo que entre 1200-1400


----------



## burbubolsa (4 Jun 2013)

Hay diferentes nomenclaturas, como saddle point, pivot point. Pero un ignorante no distinguiría unos de otros.



HisHoliness dijo:


> Vaya! Asi que "niveles" significa "levels" en la jerga de Wall Street....y en ingles de Oxford Street como se dice? Nivels?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La tendrá Oracle of Madrid, la tendrá!


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (4 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Da igual, los ojos dicen que se ha subido y que se ha podido ganar mucho dinero que en el fondo es lo importante. Se trata de ser feliz y saber el por qué es menos importante.



Tambien se puede interpretar que la memoria es la mayor traicionera en el trading y que el suelo de esta bajista podría estar más abajo de lo que nosotros pensamos. :fiufiu:
Obviamente como traders que las cosas suban o bajen nos da igual mientras estemos en el lado correcto del mercado.


----------



## burbubolsa (4 Jun 2013)

Quizás tenga que ver con esto:






La distribución de los retornos no es normal, pero es aproximable por una normal de colas amplias. Mandelbrot conjeturó que sigue una distribución de Levy, aunque yo creo que esto es inexacto. Yo creo que sigue una distribución sintética, no formulable analíticamente, pero que se puede tabular.

Con respecto al cálculo de los niveles, serían puntos de acumulación de volumen, donde demanda y oferta tendieran a encontrarse. Para puntos donde haya lecturas del DOM, se tienen valores base para el cálculo; fuera de ese rango, hay que extrapolar, mediante artificios estocásticos, los saltos en los precios.

Pensándolo fríamente, si hasta tus jefes vienen a cruzarse posts contigo, pues normal que no hagas público el algo. Pero vamos, que quede claro que los niveles que das no son un servicio gratuito a la comunidad internaútica, sino que son algo profundamente más sospechoso.



FranR dijo:


> Eso mismo le he dicho, los modelos con elevada R cuadrado no son consistentes. Como comprenderá no le voy a desvelar el proceso, pero si le voy a recordar varias claves :
> Las cotizaciones no son erráticas, siguen unos dictados, que no procesos.
> Si no son erráticas se pueden "extraer"
> Un estadisticucho puede aproximar los niveles, complementando con conocimientos de economía...


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> Me recuerda a cuando el emperador Palpatine le pidió a su maestro Darth Plagueis que le revelase los secretos sith para crear vida antes de traicionarlo.
> 
> _Gñ._
> 
> PD. Ostiacaaaas SP



Le ha faltado el vídeo, que gran escena


[YOUTUBE]XrW5n02xr7o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...














Cuente, cuente...


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Quizás tenga que ver con esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No tengo jefes, voy por libre. Aunque ya me han dicho que tengo sitio cuando quiera. 

Mis niveles es un simple aporte al hilo, una forma de agradecer el trabajo que todos ponemos aquí desinteresadamente, no hay nada más detrás.


Ahora un poco de trabajo para el coco, economía básica:

Esperamos algo, eso está claro.... veamos una posibilidad:

Esta noche decisión tipos en Australia. Jueves lo mismo en Reino Unido y Zona Euro.
Relación tipos/inflación
Relación inflación/dinero en circulación

Venga el primer valiente!!!!! que desarrolle un poco esto.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (4 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> En mi caso.
> 
> Ganancias 2013: 11.000 euros.
> Capital a invertir, unos 65.000 euros.
> ...



Los 13 € de comisiones me salen ya del cánon de bolsa y el de liquidación. ¿La comisión de bankinter la tienes a 0? Según sus tarifas habría que sumar 8€ de su comisión (y no sé si los 0,35€ de correo). Sea como sea, me sigue pareciendo un precio muy económico para estos volúmenes.

Hay un par de cositas que yo no estaba contemplando en el rendimiento de esta jugada, pero creo que el impacto es marginal: el 0,25% de comisión de cobro de dividendos (serían unos 6,5€), y tener en cuenta que las comisiones se añaden a la minusvalía y por lo tanto Montoro las subvenciona en el 40%.


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Con lo jodido que es dar con una estrategia que gana a la bolsa de forma sostenida nadie la va a contar en Internet.
> Bastante es que los sabios del foro nos den pistas a las gacelillas.



Yo he contado la mía con pelos y señales, cualquiera que la haya seguido ha visto hasta los fallos. En verano hasta colgué algún excell


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jun 2013)

Peponeando los usanos...

que majos


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Quizás tenga que ver con esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Algo más, relacionado con un reportaje que se puso sobre HFT. 
Como calculamos niveles fuera de rango?

Usted es nuevo, pero recuerdo algo de peticiones en ciertos niveles.... 

Si alguien lanza órdenes ficticias (algo prohibido), es como quien lanza un anzuelo y allí irán los pececillos...que bueno sería saber cuales de esas órdenes tienen caducidad antes de ejecutarse!!! ienso:


----------



## Abner (4 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> No tengo jefes, voy por libre. Aunque ya me han dicho que tengo sitio cuando quiera.
> 
> Mis niveles es un simple aporte al hilo, una forma de agradecer el trabajo que todos ponemos aquí desinteresadamente, no hay nada más detrás.
> 
> ...



Yo no soy valiente, soy inconsciente. Me lanzo como informático que soy sin tener ni puta idea de economía. 
Tipos bajos, aumentan la demanda de crédito (o la facilitan), lo cual aumenta la masa monetaria circulante. 
El aumento de masa monetaria circulante, debería provocar una inflación (sectorial o no), o sea, una subida de precios de activos. ¿No?


----------



## burbubolsa (4 Jun 2013)

Yo tampoco hago pública mi estrategia por caridad, ni nada parecido. Ya he evaluado parte de su impacto a mercado, parametrizado en consecuencia, y remodulado. Ahora quiero que impacte más, haciéndola parcialmente pública, y simulando así un incremento de volumen en mercado movido con mi estrategia. Esto provocará que los precios se muevan diferente, hagan cosas diferentes y, en definitiva, invaliden estrategias anteriores. Si mi estrategia resulta ser más adaptable que las de mis competidores, no solo habré enriquecido mi estrategia, sino que habré eliminado competencia.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuente, cuente...


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jun 2013)

Al final cerré mi corto del Ibex, 8350f-8300f.
Por si hay gaps mañana...


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo he contado la mía con pelos y señales, cualquiera que la haya seguido ha visto hasta los fallos. En verano hasta colgué algún excell



Yo no voy a soltar prenda, solo viendo la cantidad y la calidad de las visitas al blog se convertiría en un proceso común, ergo tan válido a partir de ese momento como tirar una moneda al aire para operar.

Naturalmente el pc usado para operaciones boobs, jatunas foreras es distinto y en distinta red.... no soy informático, pero tampoco lelo.


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Jun 2013)

cortos al vapor en USA estos aún acaban en verde


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> No tengo jefes, voy por libre. Aunque ya me han dicho que tengo sitio cuando quiera.
> 
> Mis niveles es un simple aporte al hilo, una forma de agradecer el trabajo que todos ponemos aquí desinteresadamente, no hay nada más detrás.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Credo en un rebote hasta los 1660 e incluso más. *Pero tiene que ser ya*...



Pues eso,...


----------



## Janus (4 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Tambien se puede interpretar que la memoria es la mayor traicionera en el trading y que el suelo de esta bajista podría estar más abajo de lo que nosotros pensamos. :fiufiu:
> Obviamente como traders que las cosas suban o bajen nos da igual mientras estemos en el lado correcto del mercado.



Memoria, cerebro, pensar ..... eso no funciona en bolsa. Mejor ojos y stop.

Cuidado que los ojos son el canal de captación de información más generalizado y por ahí entran las creencias que cuando están equivocadas .... son una ruina económica. Para eso están los stops.
Lo mismo que Messi sin Xavi, Iniesta etc.... no sirve para mucho ..... los ojos necesitan a los stops.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jun 2013)

Si lo mantiene,...inmejorable posición para largos


----------



## Janus (4 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Yo no soy valiente, soy inconsciente. Me lanzo como informático que soy sin tener ni puta idea de economía.
> Tipos bajos, aumentan la demanda de crédito (o la facilitan), lo cual aumenta la masa monetaria circulante.
> El aumento de masa monetaria circulante, debería provocar una inflación (sectorial o no), o sea, una subida de precios de activos. ¿No?



Es el dinero el que mueve las cotizaciones y yo suelo poner siempre un ejemplo.

Si un activo tiene un potencial del 20% y otro tiene como potencial probable el 80%, por definición el dinero sale del primer, con lo que baja, y se va a al segundo.

Hace ya muchos años que hay mucha liquidez que está constantemente buscando donde maximizar el reward y eso lo que hace es hundir los activos que donan ese capital. Es por eso por lo que los fundamentales de poco sirven ya que no tienen en perspectiva al resto de activos.

Ej, cuando se generalizó la inversión en bolsa de fondos de pensiones o de los gacelos .... apareció un chorro de dinero nuevo que buscaba mayores rentabilidades. Eso tiró de los mercados en global hacia arriba.


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Yo no soy valiente, soy inconsciente. Me lanzo como informático que soy sin tener ni puta idea de economía.
> Tipos bajos, aumentan la demanda de crédito (o la facilitan), lo cual aumenta la masa monetaria circulante.
> El aumento de masa monetaria circulante, debería provocar una inflación (sectorial o no), o sea, una subida de precios de activos. ¿No?



Bien la teoría....

Vamos a tener decisiones sobre tipos:

Imaginemos que los mantienen:....... La inyecciones de liquidez no hace necesario una subida para controlar la inflación, por lo que podríamos pensar que va a seguir

Que los suben: .....Dos opciones, se espera una subida brutal de inflación y van a cortar inyecciones, subiendo tipos para controlar. O Van a seguir inyectando a saco y necesitan controlar una posible subida de precios...

Que los bajan:...... Las inyecciones de pasta están siendo digeridas por el sistema y no tienen efecto en precios, dale a la impresora Pepe.

ERGO ESTO VA PARRIBA SEÑORES, solo en el caso de subida de tipos encogería el esfínter.


----------



## Janus (4 Jun 2013)

A punto de ceder el stop en Novavax, está en 1,75. Su puta madre!!!!.

Si salta supondrá el primer rojo en acciones tras unas 10 operaciones en verde. Eso quiere decir que pandoro viene a que le devuelva el reward de forma que estaré en un perfil más bajo de inversión en acciones (no trading DAX) porque cuando se está en racha se acierta sin saber por qué y cuando se está fallando sucede lo mismo. Por lo que sea, uno está pensando diferente al mercado así que mejor no empecinarse.

Ya verán lo que tarde en subir el stop de Prisa para protegerlo.

---------- Post added 04-jun-2013 at 21:50 ----------

El timeframe de horas del SP aún no sugiere subidas sostenidas de escaso riesgo. Muchos vaivenes en los últimos días. Muy difícil el trading en el SP.


----------



## Roninn (4 Jun 2013)

SP rompiendo culos. VIX subiendo +16% en 3 dias



Roninn dijo:


> Amplio posición en KO.



Deshago +2,6%. 168 acciones fuera.

No me siento largoplacista en estas alturas. Pillo las 4 perras y a correr 

Disclaimer:

Cosas que he hecho mal en mi gaceleril vida: comprar Ibex, vender KO.
Cosas que he hecho bien:vender Ibex, comprar KO


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Yo no voy a soltar prenda, solo viendo la cantidad y la calidad de las visitas al blog se convertiría en un proceso común, ergo tan válido a partir de ese momento como tirar una moneda al aire para operar.
> 
> Naturalmente el pc usado para operaciones boobs, jatunas foreras es distinto y en distinta red.... no soy informático, pero tampoco lelo.



Esa es la diferencia mi sistema funciona exactamente igual lo utilicen 20 que 4000. En su caso si se basa en ineficiencias del mercado le entiendo, es lógico que no pueda contarlo, si todo le mundo lo utilizase seria como el teorema central del limite, a mas usuarios la distribución mas se acercaría a la media y ya no podría mirar esas ineficiencias. Se algo de estadistica, teóricamente podría modelizar gran parte de mi sistema pero tengo un problema no se como mezclar varios modelos, mas concretamente lineales con series, así que lo hago a ojo de buen cubero y de vez en cuando uso el excell.


----------



## FranR (4 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Yo tampoco hago pública mi estrategia por caridad, ni nada parecido. Ya he evaluado parte de su impacto a mercado, parametrizado en consecuencia, y remodulado.* Ahora quiero que impacte más, haciéndola parcialmente pública, y simulando así un incremento de volumen en mercado movido con mi estrategia.* Esto provocará que los precios se muevan diferente, hagan cosas diferentes y, en definitiva, invaliden estrategias anteriores. Si mi estrategia resulta ser más adaptable que las de mis competidores, no solo habré enriquecido mi estrategia, sino que habré eliminado competencia.




Para que le hagan caso va a tener que poner algo más que ideas. Y si está pensando en meterse en chicharros de bajo volumen, que no lo huela uno de los gordos que le roba la cartera en cuanto se descuide.


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Bien la teoría....
> 
> Vamos a tener decisiones sobre tipos:
> 
> ...




Ahora mismo estamos viviendo un experimento único en la historia del capitalismo así que las consecuencias clásicas ahora mismo no se están cumpliendo. Yo lo que veo que hay ,muchisimaaa liquidez, de hecho para hacerlo un poco mas grafico imaginaros a bernanke con una gran manguera pero esa manguera esta conectada con un gran tubo mundial y ese tubo a su vez conectado a medianos y pequeños grifos, pues bien los pequeños grifos no funcionan porque los medianos no quieren asumir demasiados riegos así que estamos viendo como toda esa inmensa liquedez una y otra y otra vez esta dando vueltas por todo el planeta, casi todo esta en mercados financieros y mas concretamente en deuda publica.


----------



## burbubolsa (4 Jun 2013)

Me resulta irrelevante si me siguen o no. El impulso para compartir es recibir feedback a cambio. Para entrar en valores pequeños se usa breakthrough de volumen, no análisis de tick.

Por cierto, las órdenes del DOM no tienen caducidad, solo precio de ejecución. Si lo que está haciendo es seguir los taunts de los algos, eso es más viejo que la parrala.



FranR dijo:


> Para que le hagan caso va a tener que poner algo más que ideas. Y si está pensando en meterse en chicharros de bajo volumen, que no lo huela uno de los gordos que le roba la cartera en cuanto se descuide.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (4 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Algo más, relacionado con un reportaje que se puso sobre HFT.
> Como calculamos niveles fuera de rango?
> 
> Usted es nuevo, pero recuerdo algo de peticiones en ciertos niveles....
> ...



Mi idea de como deben de funcionar los Market Makers es que usan algoritmos para nada predictivos. Su operativa de ser algo así:
Bajo Spread o nulo.
Muchas ordenes.
Mucho volumen.
Hacen hedge, lanzan ordenes buystop y sellstop a la vez.
Usan stops y profits ajustados.
Utilizan el momentum, así que se la sopla la tendencia principal del mercado.
Por obvias razones a un retail trader estas tácticas no le sirven, a los pequeños sólo nos sirve ponerse largo y esperar o ponerse corto y esperar.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (4 Jun 2013)

El mantenimiento de tipos bajos o reducirlos ya creo que ya no tiene efecto, estaríamos en trampa de liquidez o casicasicasi. 



Janus dijo:


> Es el dinero el que mueve las cotizaciones y yo suelo poner siempre un ejemplo.
> 
> Si un activo tiene un potencial del 20% y otro tiene como potencial probable el 80%, por definición el dinero sale del primer, con lo que baja, y se va a al segundo.
> 
> ...



están multiplicando la oferta monetaria como los panes y los peces con tanta QE, pero no hay rastro de ese dinero en la economía real, no hay hiperinflación ni siquiera inflación preocupante. Todo el caudal de liquidez se va a la madre de todas las burbujas, los activos financieros, y así lucen las bolsas (y los bonos). 
Esto hace que las bolsas cada vez estén más desconectadas del rendimiento real de las empresas que hay detrás y de las expectativas, todo el mundo quiere seguir en la fiesta "mientras haya liquidez a chorro las bolsas subirán" ¿si? ¿no?, pues mi tesis es que ya da (relativamente) igual lo que hagan con los tipos y las QE, en un momento dado los jugadores se van a empezar a mirar entre si y al reloj, contarán las sillas y ... sorpresa Que los stops nos pillen confesados.
PD:si, acabo de predecir el descalabro de la bolsa sin ponerle fecha, bravo por mi :Aplauso:


----------



## burbubolsa (4 Jun 2013)

Puede que esos sean los que mueven el grueso del dinero, pero yo veo que el precio se mueve más por ejecuciones desde offshore, con hedging, pero spreads más abultados. Un retailer no puede permitirse los mismos stops y takes que un MM por la sencilla razón de que las dinámicas de mercado son diferentes para uno y otro. Cuando el target son 200 pips, un stop de 400 pips puede ser perfectamente asumible y ajustado. Todo depende del ratio de éxito, que se puede determinar mediante análisis estocástico.

De hecho, para retailers, offshore, y todos los que operan con spreads amplios en general, suelen funcionar mejor los r/r más amplios, ya que al ser la distribución de retornos de colas amplias, a mayor movimiento necesario para materializar un beneficio, la necesidad de darle amplitud a la operación, el stop, crece exponencialmente. En offshores asiáticos, en islas perdidas del Pacífico, está documentado que se usan r/r de hasta 1:10000.



bankiero dijo:


> Mi idea de como deben de funcionar los Market Makers es que usan algoritmos para nada predictivos. Su operativa de ser algo así:
> Bajo Spread o nulo.
> Muchas ordenes.
> Mucho volumen.
> ...


----------



## donpepito (4 Jun 2013)

Acabo de comprar otro paquete de novavax, supongo que los cuidadores tienen que moverla hacía arriba, han fijado un precio de cambio de acciones, algo deben de tramar, superarlo hasta la zona de 2,50 quizás.

Veremos.


----------



## Janus (4 Jun 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> El mantenimiento de tipos bajos o reducirlos ya creo que ya no tiene efecto, estaríamos en trampa de liquidez o casicasicasi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Va a haber inflación porque no va a quedar más remedio, con dinero o sin ello. Si necesitan forzar que llegue a main street, lo harán. Saben que es la única forma de pagar las deudas públicas a tipo fijo.

Lo harán, solo tienen que buscar el momento que más les convenga.


----------



## Abner (4 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Bien la teoría....
> 
> Vamos a tener decisiones sobre tipos:
> 
> ...



Hay demasiadas variables a considerar. Una de ellas, por ejemplo, es que, mientras que el resto de índices globales ha estado subiendo con contundencia, el ibex se ha descorrelacionado sobre manera. ¿Qué pensarán los inversores entonces? ¿Meto mi dinero en el ibex porque va a subir, y/o lo saco porque no remonta lo que el resto de las bolsas y por tanto no me renta lo que debiera?.

El saldo hoy sigue siendo neutro, unos 100 contratos en positivo, o sea, ridículo, no marca tendencia alcisata ni bajista consistente. Los leoncios del ibex, en mi opinión, no lo tienen nada claro, y están a lo que puedan rascar en el intradía.

Niveles sin tocar hoy, 8434. Sigo mosca, el 8152(f) para mí, sigue siendo válido durante las 2 próximas jornadas. A ver qué ocurre.


----------



## donpepito (4 Jun 2013)

Alguien puede darme su valoración de la operación en novavax, el canje de acciones, métodos de como proteger el precio de la operación contra las alimañas bajistas USAnianas?

No tiene demasiado sentido el fijar un precio, si el mercado la tumba a los niveles waneros del 2011.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (4 Jun 2013)

Inflación: Masa Imprimida X Velocidad circulación.
Con lo que dinero que no se usa es como dinero que no existiera.
Si los USD de los QE van destinados a limpiar números rojos de las grandes multinacionales tecnicamente no hay inflación pues no se verá en la calle pero
la divisa en sí tiene que perder valor respecto a los bienes físicos.

A todas luces es un modelo económico atípico pues una gran empresa gana dinero simplemente refinanciándose ni necesita buscar los beneficios de la economía real. 

El modelo sano de mercado es dejar quebrar lo que tenga que quebrar y premiar la buena gestión. Ahora mismo cuanto peor gestor más ganas. ::


----------



## Abner (4 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Va a haber inflación porque no va a quedar más remedio, con dinero o sin ello. Si necesitan forzar que llegue a main street, lo harán. Saben que es la única forma de pagar las deudas públicas a tipo fijo.
> 
> Lo harán, solo tienen que buscar el momento que más les convenga.



En ese caso, no van a poder hacerlo a base de expansión crediticia sin más, tendrán que quitar deudas para permitir nuevos endeudamientos. 

Creo que no lo verán mis ojos.


----------



## burbubolsa (4 Jun 2013)

Pensando pensando, es que si siendo estadístico vas diciendo por ahí que las probabilidades de ganar y perder son 50/50%, es que no solo eres un trolazo, es que eres un trolazo de los malos además. Añadan aquí epítetos, que se los merece todos.



FranR dijo:


> Luego le comento, ha conseguido llamar mi atención. Hay muchos modelos que nos muestran un rango de valores esperados con mayor o menor éxito, con una R cuadrado muy elevada. Yo he conseguido varios con un>0,99. Una vez que los sueltas al ruedo nanay. El modelo es propio, recuerde que una de mis licenciaturas es en Estadística.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (4 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Inflación: Masa Imprimida X Velocidad circulación.
> Con lo que *dinero que no se usa es como dinero que no existiera*.



La inmensa oferta monetaria está compensando esa falta de velocidad, pero ¡hay cuando se mueva!, no creo que lo haga directamente a la economía real, burbujas everywhere!



bankiero dijo:


> Si los USD de los QE van destinados a limpiar números rojos de las grandes multinacionales tecnicamente no hay inflación pues no se verá en la calle pero
> *la divisa en sí tiene que perder valor respecto a los bienes físicos*.



Yo creo que lo hará, y las acciones deberían aguantar si estuvieran bien valoradas... :: Y los MP... cualquiera se atreve a jugarsela con su propia liquidez contra los grandes, ese mercado puede ser muy líquido a costa de unas buenas pérdidas (pero bueno esto es el hilo del IBEX :.



bankiero dijo:


> (...)
> El modelo sano de mercado es dejar quebrar lo que tenga que quebrar y premiar la buena gestión. Ahora mismo cuanto peor gestor más ganas. ::



:Aplauso: A ver como se lo explicamos a los toxicomanos de las barranquilas del crédito.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Jun 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Acabo de comprar otro paquete de novavax, supongo que los cuidadores tienen que moverla hacía arriba, han fijado un precio de cambio de acciones, algo deben de tramar, superarlo hasta la zona de 2,50 quizás.
> 
> Veremos.



Pues si los 1.72$ no frena el precio, se nos va a 1.53$

*[Novavax]*


----------



## Janus (4 Jun 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Acabo de comprar otro paquete de novavax, supongo que los cuidadores tienen que moverla hacía arriba, han fijado un precio de cambio de acciones, algo deben de tramar, superarlo hasta la zona de 2,50 quizás.
> 
> Veremos.



Cual es tu stop?.


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues si los 1.72$ no frena el precio, se nos va a 1.53$
> 
> *[Novavax]*



smallcap con todas las letras, no llega ni a 300 mill. Lo bueno es que solo tienen 137 empleados lo malo que se gasta en ellos 11 mill, para salir de perdidas necesitan facturar mas ,la parte buena es que no tienen deuda y 40 mill en la caja (prácticamente la mitad del activo)


----------



## donpepito (4 Jun 2013)

Son inversiones sin SL, me marco un precio de salida y vendo con perdidas, no hay otra, con estos xixa BIOs, me recuerda mucho a nuestra ARIAd, quizás no explote a esos niveles, pero los 5,00 si pueden verse pronto.

---------- Post added 04-jun-2013 at 23:18 ----------

Los nuevos virus, el mejor es MERS, no ha sido explotado por novavax, los fondos, se han encargado de sacar a todas las alimañitas que vienen al olor de las pandemias, cuando estimen oportuno, le meten el cohete, por ese motivo, hay que estar dentro.


----------



## burbubolsa (4 Jun 2013)

Otra cosa sobre los stops: siempre deben ser ejecutados en cliente, nunca en servidor. Hay que desconfiar siempre de los limit orders asociados al stoploss de las consolas de negociación.


----------



## donpepito (4 Jun 2013)

Detalles de la operación adq. http://www.novavax.com/download/File/presentations/Isconova_Slide_deck_2013-06-04.pdf


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (4 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Otra cosa sobre los stops: siempre deben ser ejecutados en cliente, nunca en servidor. Hay que desconfiar siempre de los limit orders asociados al stoploss de las consolas de negociación.



¿Porque? ¿Quién tiene acceso a esa.información?


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2013)

Os dejo un documento de Bestinver que me parece interesante

"Los doce principios del Value Investing"

Value Investing


----------



## burbubolsa (4 Jun 2013)

Para empezar, tu broker. Luego, a quien este quiera pasársela. Con que el broker te haga frontrunning, es suficiente.



TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> ¿Porque? ¿Quién tiene acceso a esa.información?


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (4 Jun 2013)

Frontrunning? Eso es delinquir, en mi idioma


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Jun 2013)

Buenas noches, hoy el soltado el segundo paquete de PRS a 0,20€ (precio de entrada inicial de hace dos semanas). El primero de 0,20€ lo solté en 0,19€.
Me quedo como inversor a largo con el 33% comprado a 0,16€, es lo que mantiene en verde la operación.


----------



## burbubolsa (4 Jun 2013)

Delinquir es delito? Solo si te pillan.



TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Frontrunning? Eso es delinquir, en mi idioma


----------



## Janus (4 Jun 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Detalles de la operación adq. http://www.novavax.com/download/File/presentations/Isconova_Slide_deck_2013-06-04.pdf



No me gusta porque supone una ampliación de capital dilutiva y sobre todo que el accionista de la empresa comprada solo tiene un lock-up de 3 meses. Existe el riesgo que en ese momento comience a disparar ventas.

Este tipo de operaciones no me gustan.


----------



## ponzi (4 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No me gusta porque supone una ampliación de capital dilutiva y sobre todo que el accionista de la empresa comprada solo tiene un lock-up de 3 meses. Existe el riesgo que en ese momento comience a disparar ventas.
> 
> Este tipo de operaciones no me gustan.



Regla numero 1)

Alejese de todas las opv y ampliaciones de capital, aunque sea una buena inversión hay muchas probabilidades que el precio este manipulado , hay tiempo de sobra para subirse a una acción después de la opv o de la ampliación. La empresa aunque crece y tiene efectivo tiene un problema y es que necesita si o si incrementar sus ventas para obtener beneficios.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (4 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Delinquir es delito? Solo si te pillan.



Si no te pillan es frontrunning...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (5 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Delinquir es delito? Solo si te pillan.



Depende del tamaño de tu cartera. :fiufiu:


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Jun 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Si no te pillan es frontrunning...



O trainspotting

Cada vez utilizan palabros más egstranios.


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Delinquir es delito? Solo si te pillan.



Esa Es la jodida mentalidad de este pais, asi nos va. Y lo peor es que la gente lo Dice y se creen graciosos......


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (5 Jun 2013)

Transporting, de tu cartera a la suya


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (5 Jun 2013)

Yo estoy sperando al crash usa, no queda mucho ya
Ese dia bitcoin a volar , soltar en cerca d 1000 dolares y comprar acciones usa abajo
Esperare y triunfare
2013 2014 crash bolsa new york usa x mis buebos


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2013)

EEUU prohíbe la venta de aparatos de Apple por violar patente de Samsung - eleconomistaamerica.com

La Comisión de Comercio Internacional de Estados Unidos (ITC por sus siglas en inglés) prohibió este martes la importación y la venta de algunos aparatos antiguos de Apple, al estimar que el gigante informático violó patentes de su rival, la marca surcoreana Samsung.

El organismo, que constituye una agencia casi judicial, informó en su página de internet que emitió una "orden de exclusión limitada" para algunos dispositivos de Apple, como los teléfonos iPhone 3 y 4 y las tabletas iPad y iPad 2.


----------



## Janus (5 Jun 2013)

Vaya paquete.

Watch despues tierra sub avi


----------



## HisHoliness (5 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Mire que fue comentada hace apenas 1-2 días.Entre coña y coña miren las empresas que he ido comentando esta semana. Desde luego es un movimiento muy bueno para PT, el activo mas valioso de la compañía, su ceo,va a vigilar de cerca la gran inversión en Brasil, con el olfato que tiene dudo que Oí acabe en saco roto....El otro día le escuche mencionar una posible tarjeta a lo janus style ??? :fiufiu:
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-jun-2013 at 21:04 ----------
> 
> ...




Y las acciones de Oi subieron un 15,7% hoy....


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2013)

El próximo viernes va a ser un festival el movimiento del SP500. Marcará el inicio de la tendencia de las próximas semanas.

Cuidado ahí fuera.


----------



## paulistano (5 Jun 2013)

Tipos de interes sin cambios en australia.

Japon guaneando mas de un 3%

Estar largo es un sinvivir:ouch:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Jun 2013)

guanos dias.

Que agustito desde la barrera.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (5 Jun 2013)

Guanos días! 
Seguimos de capa caída en USa. :


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

esta es la tercera sesion en la que el ittrax crossover se mueve en un rango del 4% , sube o baja ese 4% , hoy sube :fiufiu:

como ya os venia diciendo la clave esta en la alcista de corto plazo del sp500 que coincide con la mm50 y en el ibex la mm200 , si las sostienen en esas zonas , luego lo pueden llevar a los cielos para el vencimiento trimestral ienso:


----------



## Felix (5 Jun 2013)

Buenos dias, voten cinco estrellas o alguien violara un gatito, bueno eso pasara de todos modos pero voten cinco estrellas.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2013)

Gap a la baja , veremos si lo cierran o si nos vamos a la mm200 :Baile:


----------



## ponzi (5 Jun 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Y las acciones de Oi subieron un 15,7% hoy....



Todo lo que sea bueno para Oí es bueno para Portugal Telecom, la operadora vale mas por sus participadas que por su propio negocio en Portugal


----------



## Cascooscuro (5 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Gap a la baja , veremos si lo cierran o si nos vamos a la mm200 :Baile:



Pues parece que lo cierran...


----------



## ghkghk (5 Jun 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Los 13 € de comisiones me salen ya del cánon de bolsa y el de liquidación. ¿La comisión de bankinter la tienes a 0? Según sus tarifas habría que sumar 8€ de su comisión (y no sé si los 0,35€ de correo). Sea como sea, me sigue pareciendo un precio muy económico para estos volúmenes.
> 
> Hay un par de cositas que yo no estaba contemplando en el rendimiento de esta jugada, pero creo que el impacto es marginal: el 0,25% de comisión de cobro de dividendos (serían unos 6,5€), y tener en cuenta que las comisiones se añaden a la minusvalía y por lo tanto Montoro las subvenciona en el 40%.




Cierto, estaba yo confundido. Para una compra de 50.000 euros me salen 19 euros, no 13 como yo decía.



La comisión de cobro de dividendos la tengo al 50% de descuento. Y lo de que las comisiones se añanden a la minusvalía, por tanto subvencionadas, es algo que no había contemplado pero está muy bien visto.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2013)

cerrados los cortos en 8315 cargamos largos :Baile:

---------- Post added 05-jun-2013 at 09:24 ----------

ahi va el SAN a por los gaps


----------



## burbubolsa (5 Jun 2013)

Vamos a ver, qué mentalidad ni niños muertos. En USA se distingue entre casas serias y bucket shops, que operan con derivados locales. Un broker, en USA, tiene la misma consideración que un banco, y una cuenta de margen cuenta como depósito. Eso no es así en España. Una cuenta de margen es dinero desaparecido. Y no hay distingos entre un contrato MEFF.MFXI y uno que se inventa la puta madre del broker, cuando son cosas bien diferentes. Si estás operando con derivados locales, el frontrunning te lo hacen sí o sí, y es legal, ya que en la práctica el broker se hace frontrunning a sí mismo. A ti solo te percute el precio a través de la consola de negociación, que no es poco, ya que es lo que te dispara el stop y te jode. Otra cosa es si es un contrato en condiciones, un minibex, y te metes full scale, ni 0.01 contratillos ni leches. Ahí podrá hacerte FR o no, pero si te lo hace, ¿a quién acudes? ¿Al vigilante del mercado en el que están Bankia, Colonial, Prisa, etc etc? Vamos, me muero de la risa. Y que yo sepa, aquí no hay mesa que negocie nada no europeo, así que si te metes en el CME.ES, eso es un derivado sintético sí o sí, y el FR está servido, con el inri de estar offshore, y que van a llegar hostias de ambos lados.

Esto lo cuento no por asustar, sino por todo lo contrario. Que se tenga en cuenta a la hora de definir stops, porque con el análisis estocástico no vale, hay que tener en cuenta todos los lags de intermediación, y aplicarlo un generoso multiplicador, si uno no quiere verse sondeado violentamente.

Espero que nadie se haya metido corto hoy, porque el EURUSD ha sido claro dictando la dirección. Ahora está en correlación inversa con índices.

0.6475039735922915;EUREX.FSMI;1.6381549035095917;-4.243257473428106E-5;1.0;0;0




LÁNGARO dijo:


> Esa Es la jodida mentalidad de este pais, asi nos va. Y lo peor es que la gente lo Dice y se creen graciosos......


----------



## ponzi (5 Jun 2013)

Ghkghk tapa el numero de cuenta, aunque solo sean algunas cifras alguien que trabaje dentro te puede localizar con relativa facilidad


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ghkghk tapa el numero de cuenta, aunque solo sean algunas cifras alguien que trabaje dentro te puede localizar con relativa facilidad



demasiado tarde , ghk a cometido su ultimo error :no:


----------



## ghkghk (5 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ghkghk tapa el numero de cuenta, aunque solo sean algunas cifras alguien que trabaje dentro te puede localizar con relativa facilidad



Gracias! Ya la he quitado de hecho.

Joder, y mira que había mirado que no estuviese. Normalmente soy precavido en los pantallazos... Debo estar perdiendo facultades.

En todo caso, en la cuenta de valores no hay un céntimo, sólo las acciones por lo que deberían robarme directamente los títulos. Pero mejor ni eso.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gracias! Ya la he quitado de hecho.
> 
> Joder, y mira que había mirado que no estuviese. Normalmente soy precavido en los pantallazos... Debo estar perdiendo facultades.
> 
> En todo caso, en la cuenta de valores no hay un céntimo, sólo las acciones por lo que deberían robarme directamente los títulos. Pero mejor ni eso.



pronto perderas todas las facultades


----------



## ponzi (5 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> demasiado tarde , ghk a cometido su ultimo error :no:



A estas horas no creo que se meta ningún empleado del banco al foro, es mas popular facebook que burbuja, aunque le duela a Calopez, aquí nos metemos 4 frikis a hablar de coches y boobs aunque de vez en cuando comentemos algún valor mas que nada para disimular. Tampoco le vamos a meter miedo


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2013)

bueno MV ya dijo que el ibex estaba dibujando una figura tejnica y esa figura es un HCHi pequeñito , con los minimos de la cabeza en los 8190 , es facil ver donde esta la clavicular y el objetivo nos llevaria exactamente a la jran alcista , la prevision es que mañana drogui defraude , entonces caeriamos algo para hacer el segundo hombro , llegamos al ojetivo para el vencimiento del 21


----------



## ghkghk (5 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A estas horas no creo que se meta ningún empleado del banco al foro, es mas popular facebook que burbuja, aunque le duela a Calopez, aquí nos metemos 4 frikis a hablar de coches y boobs aunque de vez en cuando comentemos algún valor mas que nada para disimular. Tampoco le vamos a meter miedo




:´(

De todas formas... ¿qué puede hacer un empleado con esos números? Si al final, sólo era un pantallazo de una operación ficticia antes de meter coordenadas para ver las comisiones. ¿Saber que hay una cuenta con esos números de un desconocido? Igualmente puede darle a su ERP y ver: "Listado con cuentas de clientes de la oficina X" y ver cientos y cientos...

Dicho esto, precavido vale por 2.


----------



## ponzi (5 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gracias! Ya la he quitado de hecho.
> 
> Joder, y mira que había mirado que no estuviese. Normalmente soy precavido en los pantallazos... Debo estar perdiendo facultades.
> 
> En todo caso, en la cuenta de valores no hay un céntimo, sólo las acciones por lo que deberían robarme directamente los títulos. Pero mejor ni eso.



De nada hombre
Aunque alguien tenga tu numero de cuenta no es tan fácil robar el dinero como popularmente se piensa, de hecho existen numerosos controles de seguridad y el banco no autoriza ninguna transferencia sin tu previa autorización, ya se preocupan ellos de curarse en salud con tu firma o registro telemático, en banca casi nada se deja al azar y estos en concreto de verdad se lo toman muy en serio. Era mas porque con esos datos alguien que trabaja dentro puede localizarte, nombre,dirección....


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2013)

soltamos los largos , el ibex se a parado en los 8420 igual que ayer ienso:

---------- Post added 05-jun-2013 at 09:48 ----------

metemos cortos en 8410 con tres cojones , gacelillas no hagais esto en casa sin supervision de pandoro :no:


----------



## Roninn (5 Jun 2013)

Funespaña +7%.

Si hay una empresa con futuro en un pais en el que vamos a morir cientos y cientos de veces es esa.

Ha batido en rentabilidad al SP por poco en los ultimos 5 años.


----------



## atman (5 Jun 2013)

Hindenburg Omen Creator: 'I'm Hunkering Down for Possible Rough Ride' - MoneyBeat - WSJ

The Hindenburg Cluster: 2nd Omen In 3 Days | Zero Hedge

Ahora en el SP tocaría subidita de 25-30 puntos y luego... atarse los cinturones.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (5 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> De nada hombre
> Aunque alguien tenga tu numero de cuenta no es tan fácil robar el dinero como popularmente se piensa, de hecho existen numerosos controles de seguridad y el banco no autoriza ninguna transferencia sin tu previa autorización, ya se preocupan ellos de curarse en salud con tu firma o registro telemático, en banca casi nada se deja al azar y estos en concreto de verdad se lo toman muy en serio. Era mas porque con esos datos alguien que trabaja dentro puede localizarte, nombre,dirección....



Con el número de cuenta completo (no he visto la imagen pero entiendo que es lo que había) el trabajador puede localizarte (también te puede hacer una avería en la cuenta, pero igual a ti que a cualquiera).

También puede venir a burbuja y decir "ghkghk se llama Nombre Apellido Apellido, vive en tal sitio y su teléfono es tal". Vamos, que mejor que no se vean estas cosas.


----------



## ponzi (5 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> :´(
> 
> De todas formas... ¿qué puede hacer un empleado con esos números? Si al final, sólo era un pantallazo de una operación ficticia antes de meter coordenadas para ver las comisiones. ¿Saber que hay una cuenta con esos números de un desconocido? Igualmente puede darle a su ERP y ver: "Listado con cuentas de clientes de la oficina X" y ver cientos y cientos...
> 
> Dicho esto, precavido vale por 2.



Tienen un buen ERP,a mi me parece un banco serio, todo lo relacionado con la seguridad se lo toman muy en serio. Lo que dices es verdad, es mas para que no asocien tus datos personales (nombre y dirección..) a tu nick de aquí, no te preocupes porque no es algo que tenga demasiada importancia, además tampoco podrían ver todos tus datos. Y a estas horas y siendo principio de mes estaran mas a atender jubilados que a meterse en burbuja


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2013)

el sp500 tiene un soporte clarisimo en la alcista de corto plazo , hara techo apoyandose ahi y rebotando hasta la resistencia en zona 1700 , asi hasta que rompa la alcista y solo entonces se producira una correccion del carajo


----------



## ponzi (5 Jun 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Con el número de cuenta completo (no he visto la imagen pero entiendo que es lo que había) el trabajador puede localizarte (también te puede hacer una avería en la cuenta, pero igual a ti que a cualquiera).
> 
> También puede venir a burbuja y decir "ghkghk se llama Nombre Apellido Apellido, vive en tal sitio y su teléfono es tal". Vamos, que mejor que no se vean estas cosas.



Si un trabajador toca la cuenta de alguien sin su expreso consentimiento al menos en Bankinter se le cae el pelo y el cliente terminaría recuperando lo que es suyo,yo guardo muy grato recuerdo de ellos, hice alli las practicas y ya digo son gente muy seria,y si a algun empleado se le va la mano,que lo dudo , para eso están los seguros y mas ellos que son dueños de una aseguradora puntera en españa, lo único es que vean su nombre, dirección y teléfono que ya es bastante. No le metamos mas miedo porque la verdad tampoco tiene tanta importancia solo lo ha puesto 5 minutos y ya digo aquí nos metemos 4 frikis, no me imagino a muchos cajeros dando como locos al F5 de un hilo de burbuja,la gente en general pasa de estos rollos de bolsa,solo lo miran cuando oyen el la tele o prensa "La rentabilidad media de la bolsa española durante los últimos 15 años ha sido del 17%" mientras tanto facebook,coches,casas, que si el colé del niño...vamos lo que hace el 90% de la gente normal


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2013)

es verdad ghk , no te preocupes chaval , a partir de ahora te sucederan cosas extrañas pero tu no temas , vivir con miedo es tonteria :Baile:


----------



## amago45 (5 Jun 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> Funespaña +7%.
> 
> Si hay una empresa con futuro en un pais en el que vamos a morir cientos y cientos de veces es esa.
> 
> Ha batido en rentabilidad al SP por poco en los ultimos 5 años.



Negocio seguro, no faltan clientes 8:8:8:


----------



## ghkghk (5 Jun 2013)

Tengo más miedo a ir largo contigo que a trabajadores sin escrúpulos :fiufiu:

PS. No te preocupes Ponzi. Menos susto no puedo tener


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Jun 2013)

putos shisharros. 3 parriba, 3 pabajo, como si fuera ..... 

El Nikkei cae 518,89 puntos, un 3,83 por ciento, hasta 13.014,87 unidades - Yahoo! Finanzas España

Esta si que es gorda, los chinos piensan arancelar el vino porque don Simón hace dumping ¿¿???. Estallará la burbuja del calimotxo, ¿Tendremos que bebernos los excedentes? Vuelta al vino con casera.

En un comunicado en su página web, el Ministerio de Comercio chino anunció hoy que ha recibido una solicitud del sector vinícola doméstico que acusa a los caldos importados de Europa de "entrar en el mercado chino mediante el uso de tácticas comerciales desleales tales como el dumping o los subsidios".


----------



## ghkghk (5 Jun 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> Funespaña +7%.
> 
> Si hay una empresa con futuro en un pais en el que vamos a morir cientos y cientos de veces es esa.
> 
> Ha batido en rentabilidad al SP por poco en los ultimos 5 años.




Pues a mí me sale en negativo y en mínimos del año... ienso:

Miento, sí. +7%.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Anda no seas cabronazo, que bastante miedo infundado ya le he metido yo



lo que hay que hacer es meterle miedo fundado :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 05-jun-2013 at 10:21 ----------




LCIRPM dijo:


> putos shisharros. 3 parriba, 3 pabajo, como si fuera .....
> 
> El Nikkei cae 518,89 puntos, un 3,83 por ciento, hasta 13.014,87 unidades - Yahoo! Finanzas España
> 
> ...



los japos van a sufrir las consecuencias de tanta tonteria , se les esta descontrolando el tema , esta a punto de estallar el obus


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Tengo más miedo a ir largo contigo que a trabajadores sin escrúpulos :fiufiu:
> 
> PS. No te preocupes Ponzi. Menos susto no puedo tener



.
Lo más peligroso en relación con los bancos es que te pillen de alguna manera el pin de la tarjeta. 

Pero, dicho esto, en internet cualquier precaución es poca.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo que hay que hacer es meterle miedo fundado :fiufiu:






Busca la gran bajista Jato. Justo delante...







Joder Calopez. 0/3 en gifs divertidos...


----------



## atman (5 Jun 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> putos shisharros. 3 parriba, 3 pabajo, como si fuera .....
> 
> El Nikkei cae 518,89 puntos, un 3,83 por ciento, hasta 13.014,87 unidades - Yahoo! Finanzas España
> 
> ...



Vino chino? Redios!



> China has emerged on the global wine scene with unprecedeted speed in recent years, both in terms of production and consumption. Currently, the nation has the *world's fifth-largest area* under vine and ranks seventh in terms of wine production by volume. The national appetite for wine has correspondingly more than doubled in the past two decades, and only 10% of this is satisfied by imported wines.


----------



## paulistano (5 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> Vino chino? Redios!



Señorio de Jackie Chang......algo peleon::



No me digan que no es bueno:XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Señorio de Jackie Chang......algo peleon::
> 
> 
> 
> No me digan que no es bueno:XX::XX:



muy bueno si señor  :Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (5 Jun 2013)

Ahi tienen a pepon....no falla...jato corto y zassssss

Es hustec un genio, se esta quedando con todo el hvei...


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2013)

salta stop y cargamos largos 8420 :Baile:


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2013)

Buenos días y tal...voy a subir los niveles que hoy he estado muy atareado!!!


----------



## ave phoenix (5 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> salta stop y cargamos largos 8420 :Baile:



y no podría estarse quieto un rato...:ouch:


----------



## juanfer (5 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Buenos días y tal...voy a subir los niveles que hoy he estado muy atareado!!!



Buenos días, 

Ayer clavo los datos del canal superior.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2013)

A ver que nos cuentan de los índices de precios producción, eso puede dar el empujón definitivo a la bolsa europea, y por ende a la nuestra.


----------



## paulistano (5 Jun 2013)

ave phoenix dijo:


> y no podría estarse quieto un rato...:ouch:



Tiene que ser broma...no puede haber un tio tan cenizooooo:XX:


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 Jun 2013)

ave phoenix dijo:


> y no podría estarse quieto un rato...:ouch:



No puede, es superior a sus fuerzas, es un TDAH de libro.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2013)

ave phoenix dijo:


> y no podría estarse quieto un rato...:ouch:



Si se lo dice es peor, ya veo que ha hecho una de sus operaciones gatuna, ha aguantado 60 o 70 en contra para cerrar llevando 20 o 30. Muy típico... ahora como ha sido un triunfadó.... cantará hasta que se quede pillado de nuevo 

Todo esto siempre de que es paper trading pajo-mental ::

---------- Post added 05-jun-2013 at 10:56 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Ayer clavo los datos del canal superior.



Hombre dicho así, parece que acerté ayer solo. En los niveles siempre "pasa algo"......la jornada anterior desde que se tranquilizó, uno de los niveles hizo de claro soporte. (El último gráfico subido)


----------



## juanfer (5 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Si se lo dice es peor, ya veo que ha hecho una de sus operaciones gatuna, ha aguantado 60 o 70 en contra para cerrar llevando 20 o 30. Muy típico... ahora como ha sido un triunfadó.... cantará hasta que se quede pillado de nuevo
> 
> Todo esto siempre de que es paper trading pajo-mental ::
> 
> ...



No quiso decir eso, pero es clavo exactamente el canal superior me llamo la atención, sus niveles siempre han sido un gran aporte.


----------



## Burbujilimo (5 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Hombre dicho así, parece que acerté ayer solo. En los niveles siempre "pasa algo"......la jornada anterior desde que se tranquilizó, uno de los niveles hizo de claro soporte. (El último gráfico subido)



Los niveles suele clavarlos, los nombre de los meses ya es más difícil... segunda vez este mes de junio que pone mayo en el blog ::::


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Los niveles suele clavarlos, los nombre de los meses ya es más difícil... segunda vez este mes de junio que pone mayo en el blog ::::





La tercera, ayer me di cuenta y lo corregí a los dos minutos :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (5 Jun 2013)

Miércoles, Claca, miércoles!!! Deja de holgazanear y haz que votemos. Es lo más cercano a la democracia que tenemos en este país.


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Jun 2013)

arcelor mittal - Nomura eleva un 9% su previsión de EBITDA de ArcelorMittal para 2013, hasta 6.900 millones - 05/06/13 en Infomercados


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> La tercera, ayer me di cuenta y lo corregí a los dos minutos :XX:



flanderERRE debes tener deficit de droja , haztelo mirar


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2013)

Nivel creado a corto (poco importante) pero a tener en cuenta: 8.398 (c)


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo que hay que hacer es meterle miedo fundado :fiufiu:
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-jun-2013 at 10:21 ----------
> 
> ...



Gracias por su opinión contraria. :Baile:
Acabo de entrar en un fondo.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2013)

Gato cierra los largos!!!!


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Señorio de Jackie Chang......algo peleon::
> 
> 
> 
> No me digan que no es bueno:XX::XX:



Más que el savin.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Nivel creado a corto (poco importante) pero a tener en cuenta: 8.398 (c)



Ha funcionado, la lástima es que el jato no abra cortos, sería la repanocha. 

Han baneado a BB?


----------



## burbubolsa (5 Jun 2013)

No, estoy con el CumFreq, menuda puta mierda. ¿Me echas de menos?



FranR dijo:


> Han baneado a BB?


----------



## Claca (5 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Miércoles, Claca, miércoles!!! Deja de holgazanear y haz que votemos. Es lo más cercano a la democracia que tenemos en este país.



¿Para qué? Si estáis muy bien enseñados, pero bueno, va, lo pongo fácil:

Sentimiento de Mercado

Lo interesante de las últimas encuestas es que el desbordante optimismo del IBEX (no es de extrañar que lleve meses sin superar lo 8.600 con holgura -y no apunta a querer hacerlo por ahora-) está en esta ocasión acompañado por lecturas también positivas del lado americano, que hasta ahora daba pesimismo en los resultados. Ojito porque tenemos mucha volatilidad con un nivel lo suficientemente alto de alcistas en el mercado USA como para estar muy alerta, especialmente si se encalla en los niveles de máximos y el consenso pepónico se mantiene.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Pensando pensando, es que si siendo estadístico vas diciendo por ahí que las *probabilidades de ganar y perder son 50/50%*, es que no solo eres un trolazo, es que eres un trolazo de los malos además. Añadan aquí epítetos, que se los merece todos.





FranR dijo:


> Yo no voy a soltar prenda, solo viendo la cantidad y la calidad de las visitas al blog se convertiría en un proceso común, *ergo tan válido a partir de ese momento como tirar una moneda al aire para operar*.
> 
> Naturalmente el pc usado para operaciones boobs, jatunas foreras es distinto y en distinta red.... no soy informático, pero tampoco lelo.



Hoyga!!! lo del 50/50 lo ha dicho usted. Le repito porque se ofusca y no termina de llegar a una capacidad comprensivo-lectora suficiente para dialogar con una ameba que : usando una metodología o tecnología accesible a la mayoría esto se convierte en un cara o cruz.

Con nuestros sistemas, cada uno debe tener el suyo intentamos cambiar el peso de ese porcentaje de aciertos a nuestro favor. Cuanto mejor sea el sistema mas diferirán esos valores.

P.D. Esto es el empujón para el baneo si no lo han hecho ya.


Por cierto sr. burbu: Quien no le dice que los niveles no es que acierten los soportes resistencias del índice, y que lo que hacemos desde mi oscura oficina es moverlo hacía esos niveles.

modo conspiranoia total Level V <ON> ::

---------- Post added 05-jun-2013 at 11:45 ----------




burbubolsa dijo:


> No, estoy con el CumFreq, menuda puta mierda. ¿Me echas de menos?



Con que frecuencia dice usted que le CUM en to la face!!!! :XX::XX:

---------- Post added 05-jun-2013 at 11:53 ----------

Por cierto fíjese que suerte he tenido:

He cantado con el índice en 8415 el nivel 8.398 (c), se ha ido a buscarlo y ha rebotado dos veces. Esto es rrraro rrraro.

Se está jugando el partido vuelvo en unos minutos.

---------- Post added 05-jun-2013 at 11:57 ----------

Vaaaamosssss!!!!!!

---------- Post added 05-jun-2013 at 11:58 ----------

Nivel relevante (este si de los buenos, de los del blog)....caída en picado y rebota justo. Siguen acumulando, preparando entrada en largo.


----------



## burbubolsa (5 Jun 2013)

Has caído en la trampa vilmente. Es falso que esto se convirtiera en aleatorio si una metodología matadora se hiciera pública. Lo cierto es que el negocio cambiaría, algo ocurriría. Imagino que habría mayores comisiones, incremento de restricciones, se acabaría lo de tamaños 0.01, etc. Pero una buena estrategia, publicada, no tiene por qué ser invalidada. Otra cosa es que parametices tu estrategia de pascuas a ramos (10 primeras sesiones del trimestre, tengo entendido), y te quedes tan pancho. Eso no puede ser. Que te funciona, pues muy bien, pero el mercado se está acelerando, va a ser mucho más dinámico, un muestreo de trimestre en trimestre va a ser claramente inválido de aquí a poco, hagas pública tu estrategia o no. Ya lo dije hace un año, esto cada vez se parece más a la sesión asiática. Estos días están con rangos de +/- 5% en Tokio. Dentro de poco será aquí. Los ludópatas de wallstreet están ahí volcados ahora mismo, y el efecto estampida contagiará al resto de índices tarde o temprano.

La mierda del CumFreq es que admite poco volumen de datos. Tu culo admite mucho más CUM.



FranR dijo:


> Hoyga!!! lo del 50/50 lo ha dicho usted. Le repito porque se ofusca y no termina de llegar a una capacidad comprensivo-lectora suficiente para dialogar con una ameba que : usando una metodología o tecnología accesible a la mayoría esto se convierte en un cara o cruz.
> 
> Con nuestros sistemas, cada uno debe tener el suyo intentamos cambiar el peso de ese porcentaje de aciertos a nuestro favor. Cuanto mejor sea el sistema mas diferirán esos valores.
> 
> ...


----------



## Abner (5 Jun 2013)

Jo, y yo que ayer dí el nivel del 8434, habiéndose parado la cotización en el 8430, y sólo me ha agradecido el mensaje FranR. 

Modo attention whore necesitado de cariño off.


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> La mierda del CumFreq es que admite poco volumen de datos. Tu culo admite mucho más CUM.



Tranquilícese que lo banean en un plis plas.
Establezca el debate sin insultos, es más "guay".


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2013)

A ver BB para que aprenda algo...le explico lo que ha pasado delante de sus narices en los últimos minutos

De izquierda a derecha:

Primer círculo verde: Doy señales de nuevo nivel en 8.398 baja hasta ese nivel y rebota dos veces (siguientes dos círculos). Análisis inicial del volumen en nivel alcista. 

Ahora nos lleva al nivel del CP superior (rectángulo verde) donde vuelve a rebotar. Vuelve a dar señales de largos, esperamos la barrida inicial y en la primera subida metemos largos en el nivel.... ahora SL hasta base del CP + pequeño margen ( y primer objetivo 8.398)

En este punto se vuelve a analizar volumen y se mantiene operación o se liquida.


Ahora verá en directo si es operación fallida o no. Demasiado que le he explicado el proceso 


Ahí estamos en la pomada GOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## burbubolsa (5 Jun 2013)

Qué insultos ni niños muertos, vete a moralizarle al flanele y sus crecepelos.



Tio Masclet dijo:


> Tranquilícese que lo banean en un plis plas.
> Establezca el debate sin insultos, es más "guay".





---------- Post added 05-jun-2013 at 12:15 ----------

Menuda puta mierda estás tratando de vender, un puto timo de la estampita. Yo ya dicté la dirección general de la sesión hace varias horas sin los niveles chivados esos de mierda, que son una cagada inflexible y que seguramente no estén soportados por algo alguno. Al menos di quién imparte los cursos para calcular los niveles esos para no llevarte tú todas las culpas.



FranR dijo:


> A ver BB para que aprenda algo...le explico lo que ha pasado delante de sus narices en los últimos minutos
> 
> De izquierda a derecha:
> 
> ...


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Qué insultos ni niños muertos, vete a moralizarle al flanele y sus crecepelos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No he llegado a leerlo, si se lo trae se lo agradezco.

Mire hora de mi mensaje. Hemos metido orden condicionada en dos niveles. (Observe el aumento de volumen (luego subo gráfico)) Siempre largos. Ahora a esperar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2013)

¿Acaso se quiere apuntar usted a esos cursos sr. BB?

:XX:


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2013)

Estamos dentro, al final segundo nivel donde se ha frenado 8.352. 

SL -15, bajamos por que la operación a largos aumenta su riesgo.


Modo conspiranoico ON

Mire mensajes 12:12 cuando se coloca la orden y luego al tocar el nivel inferior vuelve a subir.... sera mi huella? 

Por cierto con tanto rollo me va a visitar pandoro...gato suelta los largos por Dios!!!


----------



## burbubolsa (5 Jun 2013)

Tener la bibliografía no estaría mal. Pero ya tengo otras fuentes.

El EURUSD ha hecho un movimiento claro a la baja, y está inversamente correlado con índices, parámetro b negativo en timeframe 5 minutos.

0.6475039735922915;EUREX.FSMI;1.6381549035095917;-4.243257473428106E-5;1.0;0;0



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Acaso se quiere apuntar usted a esos cursos sr. BB?
> 
> :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2013)

el jato sigue largo, verdad?


----------



## Krim (5 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> el jato sigue largo, verdad?



Se nota sí...


----------



## burbubolsa (5 Jun 2013)

El volumen está muy por debajo del de apertura, de momento. No sé que aumento de volumen hay que mirar, la verdad.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2013)

-15 buscamos nueva ventana. SUS MUELAS


----------



## Burbujilimo (5 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> -15 buscamos nueva ventana. SUS MUELAS



Mejor esperese a que el jato cargue cortos, su "contrarian-force" es demasiado poderosa...


----------



## ponzi (5 Jun 2013)

Hay un fenómeno que al margen de las crisis a corto a mi personalmente me fascina y es como ya he mencionado en mas de una ocasión el crecimiento de la población mundial.Actualmente se que hemos superado los 7000 mill pero no se por cuanto, al ritmo que vamos supongo que ya estaremos mas cerca de los 8000 mill.He encontrado una pagina con datos muy interesantes sobre este tema, fijaros a pesar de tener una población muy envejecida,NUNCA en toda la historia de la humanidad ha habido tantos jóvenes, es decir cuando todos estos jóvenes empiecen a procrear vamos a asistir al mayor BABYBOOM mundial de toda la historia, a este ritmo en algún punto entre 2020-2025 llegaremos a los 10.000 mill de habitantes


Radiografía | Población 7 mil millones | Especiales | elmundo.es


----------



## burbubolsa (5 Jun 2013)

Apagué consolas a las 9:07


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Mejor esperese a que el jato cargue cortos, su "contrarian-force" es demasiado poderosa...



Están marcando perfectamente los niveles,con sus respectivas pausas. El volumen que dice BB que no ve, es el volumen de los que tiene que ver. El global difiere del relativo. No es lo mismo que 100.000 pepitos Pérez entren que entre 1 Smith Peponian. En el segundo caso el volumen global será menor, pero es mas importante cualitativamente.

Vamos a ver si recuperamos la operación.

Por si acaso: Gato ponte corto.

---------- Post added 05-jun-2013 at 12:49 ----------




burbubolsa dijo:


> Apagué consolas a las 9:07



No es cierto, usted ha entrado después de esa hora a mi blog y su PC (que por cierto necesita algo más de RAM para tratar la cantidad de datos que dice que quiere mover) iba a tope y con el procesador algo calentito. 

::


----------



## juanfer (5 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay un fenómeno que al margen de las crisis a corto a mi personalmente me fascina y es como ya he mencionado en mas de una ocasión el crecimiento de la población mundial.Actualmente se que hemos superado los 7000 mill pero no se por cuanto, al ritmo que vamos supongo que ya estaremos mas cerca de los 8000 mill.He encontrado una pagina con datos muy interesantes sobre este tema, fijaros a pesar de tener una población muy envejecida,NUNCA en toda la historia de la humanidad ha habido tantos jóvenes, es decir cuando todos estos jóvenes empiecen a procrear vamos a asistir al mayor BABYBOOM mundial de toda la historia, a este ritmo en algún punto entre 2020-2025 llegaremos a los 10.000 mill de habitantes
> 
> 
> Radiografía | Población 7 mil millones | Especiales | elmundo.es



Tranquilo el ser humano invento las guerras para solucionar el problema, además creo que sino hay guerra con la dictadura neoliberal de occidente impuesta a los demás le puedo confirmar que en 2020-2025 habrá menos habitantes que hoy en día, bien porque habrán ganado e impuesto la dictadura neoliberal o porque habrán perdido la guerra y el control global.


----------



## burbubolsa (5 Jun 2013)

De 8:51:04 a 9:04:25, 20 puntos abajo, suficiente para hacer un día.

jaja, lo que tú digas, flanele... me pongo con el R, el bootstrap y el montecarlo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese era yo.... downloading HD pr0n :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Jun 2013)

baja un poco masssssss, mi inverso doble te lo agradecerá....
creo que en arcerlor me quedaré hasta los dividendos.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ese era yo.... downloading HD pr0n :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



Usted no tiene de fondo de pantalla a cinco húngaros bailando el csardás :XX:

Les dejo hasta la apertura yankie...tengo mucha tarea. HDP PANDORO!!!!!


----------



## sinnombrex (5 Jun 2013)

Llevo tiempo siguiendo a eon pero hace tiempo vendi por panico.. soy algo gacelilla.

En el momento de venderlas pense en recomprarlas en el entorno de 12.50 ahora mismo estan a 12.70.

En caso de que rompieran los 12.50 para abajo podria ser un buen valor? 
Creo que puede ser una resistencia, pero como la rompa el 12.50 o 12.4x es el minimo de mas de 10 años.

Quiero volver a entrar en eon, me gusta por ser un valor en euros alemanes y de cara al futuro, pero tambien es cierto que a la minima me acojone y vendi en 13.14 a esperarla en mejor precio


----------



## Roninn (5 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Están marcando perfectamente los niveles,con sus respectivas pausas. El volumen que dice BB que no ve, es el volumen de los que tiene que ver. El global difiere del relativo.











> No es cierto, usted ha entrado después de esa hora a mi blog y su PC (que por cierto necesita algo más de RAM para tratar la cantidad de datos que dice que quiere mover) iba a tope y con el procesador algo calentito.
> :


----------



## ghkghk (5 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay un fenómeno que al margen de las crisis a corto a mi personalmente me fascina y es como ya he mencionado en mas de una ocasión el crecimiento de la población mundial.Actualmente se que hemos superado los 7000 mill pero no se por cuanto, al ritmo que vamos supongo que ya estaremos mas cerca de los 8000 mill.He encontrado una pagina con datos muy interesantes sobre este tema, fijaros a pesar de tener una población muy envejecida,NUNCA en toda la historia de la humanidad ha habido tantos jóvenes, es decir cuando todos estos jóvenes empiecen a procrear vamos a asistir al mayor BABYBOOM mundial de toda la historia, a este ritmo en algún punto entre 2020-2025 llegaremos a los 10.000 mill de habitantes
> 
> 
> Radiografía | Población 7 mil millones | Especiales | elmundo.es



plaga1.

(Del lat. plaga, llaga).

1. f. Aparición masiva y repentina de seres vivos de la misma especie que causan graves daños a poblaciones animales o vegetales.


----------



## ponzi (5 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Tranquilo el ser humano invento las guerras para solucionar el problema, además creo que sino hay guerra con la dictadura neoliberal de occidente impuesta a los demás le puedo confirmar que en 2020-2025 habrá menos habitantes que hoy en día, bien porque habrán ganado e impuesto la dictadura neoliberal o porque habrán perdido la guerra y el control global.



No lo se , no lo tengo yo tan claro, la nueva generacion va como poco 5 años adelantada en comparación con la generación de hace 20 años, entre la biotecnología y robotica creo que ya no son tan necesarias tantas guerras. Hoy en día hay mas niños y adolescentes en las guarderías e institutos que hace 20 años




ghkghk dijo:


> plaga1.
> 
> (Del lat. plaga, llaga).
> 
> 1. f. Aparición masiva y repentina de seres vivos de la misma especie que causan graves daños a poblaciones animales o vegetales.




Llevamos al menos 10 años donde la población mundial esta fuera de control, como sigamos así arrasamos con todo.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Jun 2013)

Cabe recordar que:

_Nuestra especie, el homo sapiens, nació hace 100.000 años. Si la historia de la Tierra estuviera contada en un día, el hombre aparecería 1'7 segundos antes de la medianoche. Somos unos recién llegados._

Como quien dice, el ser humano acaba de llegar a la Tierra. Y nos han bastado unos pocos años para tenerlo a todo en jaque.


----------



## juanfer (5 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No lo se , no lo tengo yo tan claro, la nueva generacion va como poco 5 años adelantada en comparación con la generación de hace 20 años, entre la biotecnología y robotica creo que ya no son tan necesarias tantas guerras. Hoy en día hay mas niños y adolescentes en las guarderías e institutos que hace 20 años



En España hubo un baby boom y esos niños son los hijos de los baby boomers, bueno también hay tenemos fichajes extracomunitarios. Pero la generación del baby boom en España no se va a reponer.

Lo de las guarderías es por el neoliberalimos, antes con 1 sueldo se vivían 3 o 4 unidades familiares, ahora con un sueldo viven 1,5 unidades familiares, y con la nueva reforma laboral conseguirán que vivan 0,75 unidades familiares. Pero antes habían mas niños.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Cabe recordar que:
> 
> _Nuestra especie, el homo sapiens, nació hace 100.000 años. Si la historia de la Tierra estuviera contada en un día, el hombre aparecería 1'7 segundos antes de la medianoche. Somos unos recién llegados._
> 
> Como quien dice, el ser humano acaba de llegar a la Tierra. Y nos han bastado unos pocos años para tenerlo a todo en jaque.



.
LEÍ algo así como que MÁS DE LA MITAD de todos los seres humanos que han vivido desde que surgió homo sapiens sapiens están vivos ACTUALMENTE.

Da que pensar.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Jun 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> LEÍ algo así como que MÁS DE LA MITAD de todos los seres humanos que han vivido desde que surgió homo sapiens sapiens están vivos ACTUALMENTE.
> 
> Da que pensar.




Más que dar que pensar... acojona sobremanera.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Más que dar que pensar... acojona sobremanera.



.
Pues a mi me parece que, algún día, algún H5N1joputa conseguirá dar el salto a la especie humana y conoceremos lo que sentían en la Edad Media cuando una peste se llevaba por delante el 90% de una ciudad, pero a escala global.

La cuestión es si los supervivientes envidiarán a los muertos o no.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Jun 2013)

yo no entiendo al ibex


----------



## pollastre (5 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> No es cierto, usted ha entrado después de esa hora a mi blog y su PC (que por cierto necesita algo más de RAM para tratar la cantidad de datos que dice que quiere mover) iba a tope y con el procesador algo calentito.
> 
> ::




:XX::XX::XX::XX:

Me quito el sombrero, eres una máquina de contra-trolear a los trolls.... no soy digno rival, te concedo el lance, es tuyo :XX::XX:

Por la presente, nos os concedemos la máxima condecoración del HVEI35, como premio al mantenimiento del orden en el hilo y erradicación de tontunás:


----------



## ponzi (5 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Cabe recordar que:
> 
> _Nuestra especie, el homo sapiens, nació hace 100.000 años. Si la historia de la Tierra estuviera contada en un día, el hombre aparecería 1'7 segundos antes de la medianoche. Somos unos recién llegados._
> 
> Como quien dice, el ser humano acaba de llegar a la Tierra. Y nos han bastado unos pocos años para tenerlo a todo en jaque.



Segun este sueco y "sus cajas de ikea" la única salida es que cambiemos el poder adquisitivo de los paises mas pobres ya que esta demostrado que cuanto mas ricos son menos mortalidad infantil tienen y por ende su población tiene menos hijos. Hace falta repartir la riqueza mundial, evitar los grandes procesos migratorios y utilizar energías sostenibles a largo plazo 


[YOUTUBE]Sbb0ddcLjnw[/YOUTUBE]


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sbb0ddcLjnw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Jun 2013)

VE rebote maese ?


----------



## vermer (5 Jun 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Pues a mi me parece que, algún día, algún H5N1joputa conseguirá dar el salto a la especie humana y conoceremos lo que sentían en la Edad Media cuando una peste se llevaba por delante el 90% de una ciudad, pero a escala global.
> 
> La cuestión es si los supervivientes envidiarán a los muertos o no.




Bien, bien, ahí entra en juego la NVAX tan de moda últimamente y pega el subidón de una vez. Muertos pero ricos


----------



## ponzi (5 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> En España hubo un baby boom y esos niños son los hijos de los baby boomers, bueno también hay tenemos fichajes extracomunitarios. Pero la generación del baby boom en España no se va a reponer.
> 
> Lo de las guarderías es por el neoliberalimos, antes con 1 sueldo se vivían 3 o 4 unidades familiares, ahora con un sueldo viven 1,5 unidades familiares, y con la nueva reforma laboral conseguirán que vivan 0,75 unidades familiares. Pero antes habían mas niños.



De españoles si pero es que en España también hay inmigrantes, ahora mismo es espectacular, tu vas a cualquier centro educativo y los hijos de españoles son casi los marginados del patio del colegio.


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2013)

Ponzi,

¿cómo ves por fundamentales a Acerinox y ArcelorMittal?. Ésta última tiene 17.000 millones de leros en deuda ...


----------



## pollastre (5 Jun 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> VE rebote maese ?




Pues espero que le echen un poquito de ganas al asunto, la verdad. Estamos peligrosamente cerca de entrar en "Modo Krusty", que ahora mismo los algoritmos marcan como ligera perforación del 8K1. 

A mí me parecería ya un poco demasiê per le body, no tanto por el nivel (que lo veremos) como por la rapidez en alcanzarlo. De ahí que esperaría un rebote antes.

De todas formas, momento muy crítico ahora mismo. O salimos con fuerza del 8K2, o corremos el riesgo de caer en modo Krusty.


----------



## ponzi (5 Jun 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Pues a mi me parece que, algún día, algún H5N1joputa conseguirá dar el salto a la especie humana y conoceremos lo que sentían en la Edad Media cuando una peste se llevaba por delante el 90% de una ciudad, pero a escala global.
> 
> La cuestión es si los supervivientes envidiarán a los muertos o no.



Pues tienes unas biotecnologicas que como a algún directivo se le crucen los cables, ya podemos escondernos en el fondo marino o vete tu a saber donde.La tecnología que tiene Bayer,Sanofi,Merks,Monsanto,Novavax y alguna mas por ahi es para echarse a temblar eso sin contar los virus que tienen almacenados.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> plaga1.
> 
> (Del lat. plaga, llaga).
> 
> 1. f. Aparición masiva y repentina de seres vivos de la misma especie que causan graves daños a poblaciones animales o vegetales.



Yo ya tengo equipo para el AZ.... 

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/e7101bc5-9dbc-44c5-b40c-669790014552/06.05.2013-13.48.16.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/e7101bc5-9dbc-44c5-b40c-669790014552/06.05.2013-13.48.16.png" width="737" height="460" border="0" /></a>

A usted le he metido como médico porque, para paliar su sobrepeso, supongo que habrá visitado a muchos :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (5 Jun 2013)

Yo me llevaría a Ponzi para que nos analizase por qué vamos a morir cien veces y a Claca para que nos diga cuándo...


----------



## vermer (5 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo me llevaría a Ponzi para que nos analizase por qué vamos a morir cien veces y a Claca para que nos diga cuándo...



Pues yo me llevaría a Pecata y a Ajetreo, Y A NADIE MÁS (tampoco a mi suegri). Vamos, que menuda cuadrilla os habéis juntao para daros caricias. Quite, quite.

PD: pero bueno, Janus cuéntenos algo de NVAX, que sin plaga previa no hay money, y sin money no hay plan.... ya me entiende.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hoy en día hay mas niños y adolescentes en las guarderías e institutos que hace 20 años



.
ponzi, cuando había muchos más niños que ahora y que hace 20 años era hace 30-40 cuando el baby boom. Mírate la pirámide de población. Ah, y también insistes en que los inmigrantes tienen muchos más hijos, cuando está más que demostrado que se suelen adaptar a la natalidad del país de destino rápidamente (por cuestiones económicas, igual que en España cambió radicalmente la natalidad con la industrialización).

Ahora ni con tanta inmigración llegamos a la tasa de reposición. Deberían nacer 2,1 niños por mujer, y estamos en 1,48.











Tasa de fertilidad por país - Mapa Comparativo de Países - Mundo


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Jun 2013)

no es por nada, pero yo metería a alguna hembra, mas que nada por continuar la especie....


----------



## Krim (5 Jun 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> LEÍ algo así como que MÁS DE LA MITAD de todos los seres humanos que han vivido desde que surgió homo sapiens sapiens están vivos ACTUALMENTE.
> 
> Da que pensar.



¿Sí? Pues has leído una tontería como un piano. Échate las cuentas y verás que eso es bastante más que imposible.

Antes de publicar estas cosas, conviene darles un par de vueltas. Burbuja tiene una sección para poner cosas sin sentido y que te thankeen, y no es precisamente esta .


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Pues yo me llevaría a Pecata y a Ajetreo, Y A NADIE MÁS (tampoco a mi suegri). Vamos, que menuda cuadrilla os habéis juntao para daros caricias. Quite, quite.



Se trata de sobrevivir cohones, ya tomaríamos luego bajo nuestra protección a algunas hembras para perpetuar la especie. Lo fundamental sobrevivir, y las primeras semanas son cruciales!!

Joder que poco sabéis del Apocalipsis zombi..... :ouch:

---------- Post added 05-jun-2013 at 14:05 ----------




LÁNGARO dijo:


> no es por nada, pero yo metería a alguna hembra, mas que nada por continuar la especie....



Todos a por la misma? Joder tio, eres un depravado. Todo llegará. Mi equipio es cojonudo y ya está. Si no estáis en el, pues buscaos las habichuelas. Como sus vea acercaros sus suelto al bertok!!!!


----------



## ghkghk (5 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Sí? Pues has leído una tontería como un piano. Échate las cuentas y verás que eso es bastante más que imposible.
> 
> Antes de publicar estas cosas, conviene darles un par de vueltas. Burbuja tiene una sección para poner cosas sin sentido y que te thankeen, y no es precisamente esta .




Pues no tengo tan claro que antes de 1910 hayan vivido más de 3.500 millones de personas diferentes. Y no bromeo...

Desde luego, más de 5.000 millones ni de coña.


----------



## Burbujilimo (5 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Sí? Pues has leído una tontería como un piano. Échate las cuentas y verás que eso es bastante más que imposible.
> 
> Antes de publicar estas cosas, conviene darles un par de vueltas. Burbuja tiene una sección para poner cosas sin sentido y que te thankeen, y no es precisamente esta .



Hombre, no voy a discutirte que sea cierto o no, pero si no es cierto le falta poco para serlo y desde luego no es ninguna tonteria, el crecimiento exponencial desde la revolución industrial está completamente fuera de control:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues no tengo tan claro que desde 1910 hayan vivido más de 3.500 millones de personas diferentes. Y no bromeo...
> 
> Desde luego, más de 5.000 millones ni de coña.









tiene sentido, si alguno pillase los datos de esta gráfica sería fácil calcular esa proporción


----------



## HisHoliness (5 Jun 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no es por nada, pero yo metería a alguna hembra, mas que nada por continuar la especie....



Y falta un cura que ponga orden joder.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Jun 2013)

Si hay algún lector en la sombra al que sólo le interese la bolsa debe estar hasta las narices de nosotros hoy...


----------



## Krim (5 Jun 2013)

¿El homo Sapiens apareción en 1910? XD

Bueno, mira, me han hecho el trabajo sucio, así que me ahorro la explicación.

Crunching the numbers: How many people have ever lived? | 1000memories

Y ojo...que el 12% me parece una hiper-burrada como para quedarse patidifuso. Pero lo de más de la mitad :bla:


----------



## ponzi (5 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi,
> 
> ¿cómo ves por fundamentales a Acerinox y ArcelorMittal?. Ésta última tiene 17.000 millones de leros en deuda ...



Por estructura de costes esta mejor Acerinox, además su flujo de caja es mas sano aunque por capacidad instalada y por precio arcelor esta mas barata. Las dos están bien y a mi no me importaría tenerlas en cartera ahora bien son inversiones que a corto y medio plazo puede que no den los resultados esperados, las acereras son inversiones muy lentas ya que por su estructura de costes los beneficios no brillan hasta que se esta en la parte alta del ciclo, si entras mete poco y olvidate de la acción.

---------- Post added 05-jun-2013 at 14:22 ----------




Krim dijo:


> ¿Sí? Pues has leído una tontería como un piano. Échate las cuentas y verás que eso es bastante más que imposible.
> 
> Antes de publicar estas cosas, conviene darles un par de vueltas. Burbuja tiene una sección para poner cosas sin sentido y que te thankeen, y no es precisamente esta .




Le has debido dejar de piedra con la respuesta, a veces te pierden las formas Me recuerdas a un amigo de la infancia, nos soltaba alguna frase a lo bruto y cuando nos veía la cara soltaba un "naaaa si estoy de coña.."




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> tiene sentido, si alguno pillase los datos de esta gráfica sería fácil calcular esa proporción




He encontrado los datos


Evolución Población Mundial


----------



## vermer (5 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se trata de sobrevivir cohones, ya tomaríamos luego bajo nuestra protección a algunas hembras para perpetuar la especie. Lo fundamental sobrevivir, y las primeras semanas son cruciales!!
> 
> Joder que poco sabéis del Apocalipsis zombi..... :ouch:



Perdonad este último off-topic

Cómo se nota que no estás casado, pirata. Estás en clara desventaja.

Si se trata de defensa a muerte, a ese equipo de "geypermans" que has hecho, cualquier fémina de medio buen ver se los merienda de dos bocaos. Pero si se trata de las amazonas del hilo, les podría dar a estas incluso un ataque de risa. Si lo que se buscase es máxima eficacia mortífera , algo apocalíptico, llamaríamos a mi suegra. Un pestañeo y todo terminaó.

Lángaro: viciosete. Mi estado civil me impide hacer otro tipo de observaciones. Con la de tu avatar ya tienes mujer de sobra, y eso que se la llega sólo a intuir.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿El homo Sapiens apareción en 1910? XD
> 
> Bueno, mira, me han hecho el trabajo sucio, así que me ahorro la explicación.
> 
> ...



Pues parece ser que sí. En esas y otras fuentes se habla de más o menos el 10%. 

Lo cual como ud. dice sigue siendo una burrada.

Ps. El forero hablaba de que una vez escuchó. Eso le salva de la quema.


----------



## ponzi (5 Jun 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ponzi, cuando había muchos más niños que ahora y que hace 20 años era hace 30-40 cuando el baby boom. Mírate la pirámide de población. Ah, y también insistes en que los inmigrantes tienen muchos más hijos, cuando está más que demostrado que se suelen adaptar a la natalidad del país de destino rápidamente (por cuestiones económicas, igual que en España cambió radicalmente la natalidad con la industrialización).
> 
> Ahora ni con tanta inmigración llegamos a la tasa de reposición. Deberían nacer 2,1 niños por mujer, y estamos en 1,48.
> ...



Eso es verdad pero tardan un periodo de tiempo en adaptarse a nuestras costumbres. Me ha parecido muy interesante el análisis del sueco que antes he publicado, creo que ha dado en el clavo,la natalidad en los países desarrollados tiende a la baja porque las familias al ver que la mortalidad infaltil desciende y la sociedad avanza económicamente tienen menos hijos.La clave estaría en bajar la mortalidad infalktil en todo el mundo, en ese momento la natalidad se reduciría drasticamente .


----------



## Krim (5 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Le has debido dejar de piedra con la respuesta, a veces te pierden las formas Me recuerdas a un amigo de la infancia, nos soltaba alguna frase a lo bruto y cuando nos veía la cara soltaba un "naaaa si estoy de coña.."



Debo tener un grave problema al respecto, porque he intentado moderarme un poco...no se trata de llamar burro a nadie ni de acusarle de poner tonterías, sólo quería pedir que antes de postear aquí, se le de una pensada al asunto.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso es verdad pero tardan un periodo de tiempo en adaptarse a nuestras costumbres. Me ha parecido muy interesante el análisis del sueco que antes he publicado, creo que ha dado en el clavo,la natalidad en los países desarrollados tiende a la baja porque las familias al ver que la mortalidad infaltil desciende y la sociedad avanza económicamente tienen menos hijos.La clave estaría en bajar la mortalidad infalktil en todo el mundo, en ese momento la natalidad se reduciría drasticamente .





Creo que tiene más que ver con economía y cultura que con mortalidad infantil. Los gitanos españoles viven de media unos 6 años menos que los "no gitanos" y sin embargo duplican el índice de natalidad.


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (5 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Segun este sueco y "sus cajas de ikea" la única salida es que cambiemos el poder adquisitivo de los paises mas pobres ya que esta demostrado que cuanto mas ricos son menos mortalidad infantil tienen y por ende su población tiene menos hijos. Hace falta repartir la riqueza mundial, evitar los grandes procesos migratorios y utilizar energías sostenibles a largo plazo
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Sbb0ddcLjnw[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Has visto su página??? 
Gapminder: Unveiling the beauty of statistics for a fact based world view.

Se puede jugar con un montón de parámetros, está muy guapo y algunos mantras caen por sí solos. 

Tiene un programa con Puntset (una entrega de redes vamos) que es donde lo vi la primera vez que es una autentica delicia.


----------



## ponzi (5 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo ya tengo equipo para el AZ....
> 
> <!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/e7101bc5-9dbc-44c5-b40c-669790014552/06.05.2013-13.48.16.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/e7101bc5-9dbc-44c5-b40c-669790014552/06.05.2013-13.48.16.png" width="737" height="460" border="0" /></a>
> 
> A usted le he metido como médico porque, para paliar su sobrepeso, supongo que habrá visitado a muchos :XX:





ghkghk dijo:


> Yo me llevaría a Ponzi para que nos analizase por qué vamos a morir cien veces y a Claca para que nos diga cuándo...





vermer dijo:


> Perdonad este último off-topic
> 
> Cómo se nota que no estás casado, pirata. Estás en clara desventaja.
> 
> ...





[YOUTUBE]ExnAw-WqIH8[/YOUTUBE]

Lo que no dice que los problemas del gobierno fueron ocasionados por la casta y hacienda

Faltan féminas para poner orden

[YOUTUBE]Tn9L8FLRLB4[/YOUTUBE]


Sin visillos de por medio al final se pierde la azotea y se termina pensando que el coco o el balón mas cercano es un ser vivo y si no mira naufrago de Tom Hanks

---------- Post added 05-jun-2013 at 14:46 ----------




Krim dijo:


> Debo tener un grave problema al respecto, porque he intentado moderarme un poco...no se trata de llamar burro a nadie ni de acusarle de poner tonterías, sólo quería pedir que antes de postear aquí, se le de una pensada al asunto.



Si tienes razon y se te ve un buen tipo yo por eso cuando me dijiste lo del otro día no me lo tome a mal. Ese párrafo ya suena de otra forma y ojo que creo que tienes razón empezando por mi mismo, a veces creo que trolleo demasiado, pero es que vistas las empresas suelen variar tan poco sus cuentas y en transcursos de tiempo relativamente largos que me quedo sin saber que contarienso:


----------



## pollastre (5 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Sin visillos de por medio al final se pierde la azotea y se termina pensando que el coco o el balón mas cercano es un ser vivo y si no mira naufrago de Tom Hanks



O, peor todavía... podrían empezar los temidos "incidentes culeros", tan propios de las concentraciones prolongadas en el tiempo, aisladas y sin féminas en el grupo (léase plataformas petrolíferas, pabellones carcelarios, etc.) :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


De hecho el Játrapa tuvo una vez un incidente de *envergadura*, si no le da vergüenza pídale que se lo cuente ::


----------



## juanfer (5 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> De españoles si pero es que en España también hay inmigrantes, ahora mismo es espectacular, tu vas a cualquier centro educativo y los hijos de españoles son casi los marginados del patio del colegio.



Eso va por barrios y por ciudades. Hay barrios donde son mayoría y otros que no. Pero se supone que hay mas niños españoles que inmigrantes, que la mayoría también son españoles porque han nacido aquí.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Jun 2013)

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Krim, a mi también me parecía imposible. Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que antes nacían muchísimos niños, morían muchísimos también, por eso la población era baja, pero nacimientos había, por lo tanto, contabilizan como personas que han existido. ¡¡¡Y estamos hablando de muchos miles de años!!!

Pero bueno, que no hay que ponerse así, uno escribe aquí algo que ha oído, y los demás debatimos durante varias páginas.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (5 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Sí? Pues has leído una tontería como un piano. Échate las cuentas y verás que eso es bastante más que imposible.
> 
> Antes de publicar estas cosas, conviene darles un par de vueltas. Burbuja tiene una sección para poner cosas sin sentido y que te thankeen, y no es precisamente esta .



A lo mejor lo leyó hace tiempo...


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Eso va por barrios y por ciudades. Hay barrios donde son mayoría y otros que no. Pero se supone que hay mas niños españoles que inmigrantes, que la mayoría también son españoles porque han nacido aquí.



Nooooooo, uno no es español por el mero hecho de nacer en España, solo cuando se adquiere la nacionalidad. Y un niño nacido en España, de padres extranjeros, adquiere la nacionalidad de sus padres, salvo contadas excepciones.

---------- Post added 05-jun-2013 at 15:04 ----------

Yo solo venia por aquí a ciscarme en el jato de los coxxnes, que me ha jodido hoy ya dos operaciones con unas entradas estupendas.

La primera, la que más me ha jodido, había entrado larga en 8280f, el mínimo del día, ha llegado a más de 8400, pero como el jato iba en el mismo tren, catacrock, desplome y a saltar mi SL

---------- Post added 05-jun-2013 at 15:06 ----------

Pirata estoy ofendidísima, por cierto. Me has dejado en tierra. :´´´(


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Nooooooo, uno no es español por el mero hecho de nacer en España, solo cuando se adquiere la nacionalidad. Y un niño nacido en España, de padres extranjeros, adquiere la nacionalidad de sus padres, salvo contadas excepciones.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-jun-2013 at 15:04 ----------
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso:

Magnífica operación era el mejor momento del día para entrar largos....



Lo del pirata es por su gayvoyerismo, ha visto una oportunidad para quitarse competencia y hacer asedio/asalto a las posaderas del maese. ::

Vamos señores PEPON VEN A MI!!!


----------



## jopitxujo (5 Jun 2013)

A las buenas tardes.

Hablando un poco de bolsa FCC parece que quiere, a ver si esta vez puede.

Por otro lado tenemos a Europac rompiendo los 3 euros y dando una posible entrada.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Jun 2013)

Estas mamonas de las Prisas están acabando con mi paciencia. Poco volumen el que se ha movido hoy...


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2013)

Por cierto

SILENCIOSAAAAA!!!! que zarpa el bote que ha montado el pirata y no quiero que se quede en tierra.

Mode tirando los tejos OFF para no verme en la isla pirata rodeado de maromos.


----------



## HisHoliness (5 Jun 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> A las buenas tardes.
> 
> Hablando un poco de bolsa FCC parece que quiere, a ver si esta vez puede.
> 
> Por otro lado tenemos a Europac rompiendo los 3 euros y dando una posible entrada.



Estuve siguiendo Europac durante un tiempo, pero no sé, el sector anda caliente por unos temas de acuerdos de precios, y por lo que sé, tienen un par de fábricas en Francia perdiendo pasta a chorro. 

Pero en general, la empresa me gusta, salvo que este gestionada por sus propietarios, gañanes de libro.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Por cierto
> 
> SILENCIOSAAAAA!!!! que zarpa el bote que ha montado el pirata y no quiero que se quede en tierra.
> 
> Mode tirando los tejos OFF para no verme en la isla pirata rodeado de maromos.



Consejo: si se le cae el jabón, déjelo donde está.


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2013)

Dejaos de mariconadas y concentraros en lo urgente en vez de lo importante.

Hay una colina que conquistar y no todos llegaremos arriba. Pero no importa, lo importante es tomar la colina.

Arriba tendremos el book para elegir



PD - Si alguna moza de buen ver quiere sumarse a la tropa, bienvenida es.


----------



## burbujito1982 (5 Jun 2013)

¿qué pasa con FCC?

Señor Janus, cargamos algo con la paga extra o esperamos el reversal (si es que se espera un pasito para atrás en cualquier momento?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver, usted que habilidades maneja.... Lo mismo le puedo hacer un hueco como mascota del equipo :XX: :XX:


FranR dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Magnífica operación era el mejor momento del día para entrar largos....
> 
> ...



Que ataque más gratuito al tio que te ha salvado la vida. Si no es por mi estarías convertido en un zombi pegándole mordiscos a la nuca del borne de batería....



pecata minuta dijo:


> Consejo: si se le cae el jabón, déjelo donde está.



Semos machos supervivientes del apocalipsis zombi. No hay ducha cojones.

Además, este es mi juego, mi equipo y mis reglas! Si no os gusta jugar a otro juego ya onnnnvreeeeeee :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Jun 2013)

Buenas, acabo de incorporarme y veo dos temas candentes, aparte del Pepón ven a mi.

La población mundial, yo estoy con que es cierto que ahora están vivas en el planeta muchas más personas que la suma de todos los tiempos. Como anécdota en un programa en que a unos defendían la reencarnación les preguntaron precisamente que de dónde habían salido tantas almas para la cantidad de gente que vive actualmente, la respuesta fue muy buena " por eso ahora las almas son de peor calidad, porque tienen que reencarnarse muy deprisa". Bromas aparte, las tasas de natalidad en la antigüedad eran más altas pero tampoco se piensen que la media estaba en ocho hijos, aún contando los que morían antes de cumplir un año ( en algunas tribus hasta los tes años no le ponian nombre a los niños, se esperaban a ver si sobrevivía).


Respecto a ese equipo que han formado no me siento ofendida por no estar, pero es bien cierto que acabarían un poco mal de la azotea si no incluyen algunas féminas que aporten sus capacidades brujeriles para adivinar cuando están teniendo un mal pensamiento y ponerle coto antes de que lo lleven a la practica. Ese "noooo" de una mujer puede salvar muchas vidas.

La bolsa...pues ni idea, Donde meto la pasta se hunde el barco. Cococola y procter y perdiendo, así que medio liquida medio pillada


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2013)

BERTOK QUIEN SON ESAS???









HOYGA que usted ha montado una excursión invitando al BB, eso tiene mas de sado que de salida cultural.

---------- Post added 05-jun-2013 at 15:28 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenas, acabo de incorporarme y veo dos temas candentes, aparte del Pepón ven a mi.
> 
> La población mundial, yo estoy con que es cierto que ahora están vivas en el planeta muchas más personas que la suma de todos los tiempos. Como anécdota en un programa en que a unos defendían la reencarnación les preguntaron precisamente que de dónde habían salido tantas almas para la cantidad de gente que vive actualmente, la respuesta fue muy buena " por eso ahora las almas son de peor calidad, porque tienen que reencarnarse muy deprisa". Bromas aparte, las tasas de natalidad en la antigüedad eran más altas pero tampoco se piensen que la media estaba en ocho hijos, aún contando los que morían antes de cumplir un año ( en algunas tribus hasta los tes años no le ponian nombre a los niños, se esperaban a ver si sobrevivía).
> 
> ...



Voy con usted...ligeras pérdidas, nada importante DE MOMENTO :cook:


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> HOYGA que usted ha montado una excursión invitando al BB, eso tiene mas de sado que de salida cultural.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-jun-2013 at 15:28 ----------
> :






En eso si me siento satisfecha, si se lleva al BB prefiero quedarme en tierra


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> BERTOK QUIEN SON ESAS???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Son hamijas ::::::

No uso BlackBerry :XX::XX::XX:

Cuidado con las pérdidas, si las aguanta mucho le terminarán mojando ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> BERTOK QUIEN SON ESAS???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alguien tenía que ser el primero en morir.......


----------



## Krim (5 Jun 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Estuve siguiendo Europac durante un tiempo, pero no sé, el sector anda caliente por unos temas de acuerdos de precios, y por lo que sé, tienen un par de fábricas en Francia perdiendo pasta a chorro.
> 
> Pero en general, la empresa me gusta, salvo que este gestionada por sus propietarios, gañanes de libro.



En algún proyecto para ellos estuve...aunque de secundario.

Joer que tíos. No diré más.


----------



## jaialro (5 Jun 2013)

Bueno de momento 2 puntos del mini esta mañana. A ver si saco 2 mas i fuera por hoy. Suerte a todos piltrafas.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2013)

Empieza la fiesta peponian


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Empieza la fiesta peponian



Andé?..

Pepón vennnnnn


----------



## HisHoliness (5 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> En algún proyecto para ellos estuve...aunque de secundario.
> 
> Joer que tíos. No diré más.



Mira como se las gastan...

Los rumores sobre las posibles dificultades financieras de


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Andé?..
> 
> Pepón vennnnnn



Hasta los 1660, pienso...en cómodo plazos


----------



## amago45 (5 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Estas mamonas de las Prisas están acabando con mi paciencia. Poco volumen el que se ha movido hoy...



Hoy nos movemos entre 0.19 - 0.20, que es un 5% limpio habiéndole dado su parte a Montoro ... ... 

Esto es lo que comentan por INVERTIA: :::

BTO MA lleva casi 4 millones acumulados la última semana, le queda una posición corta de casi 8 millones. Dos tercios. 

30 millones en cancelaciones de préstamos, y casi 8 en nuevos préstamos. Merill Linch (BOA) se autoplica casi 16 millones de títulos, sú última posición declarada. Recuerden que BOA es quien hace el traspaso de acciones normales a ADR en USA, es el banco agente en USA. Aquí nadie notifica posis a la CNMV, hecha la ley, hecha la trampa... 

MOR MA sigue con su arbitraje ventas de acciones normales y compra de preferentes, más baratas. 

El movimiento lo tienen controlado, escalones de 0,015€, respetando la media exponencial de 18, en intradiario 120 minutos.Duración primer escalón: 14 periodos de 120 minutos, estamos en el segundo... Los únicos que corren tras los precios, los peques. Mientras no acaben de trabajar sus posis, arreglándolas no hay nada que hacer. Las series sólo se mueven cuando acaban de arreglar el papel. Para bien y para mal. 

Media exponencial de 200 sesiones 0,296€, entrada del sistema 0,305€.


----------



## J-Z (5 Jun 2013)

Guano premium, que asco de bolsa no se mueve ni pariba ni pabajo todo el año en 800 puntos de mierda.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2013)

Todos acongojados!!!!!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Jun 2013)

¿Ande está ese Pepón? ¿Lo tenéis secuestrado en la gay-trinchera?


----------



## paulistano (5 Jun 2013)

Estando mts a 9,75 doy orden de compra a 9,74.....la muy cabrona ya han visto lo que ha hecho.... A 9,70 de cabeza se ha ido..... En fin.... Otro más en el carro.... A ver si se porta. 

Saludos


----------



## Burbujilimo (5 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Ande está ese Pepón? ¿Lo tenéis secuestrado en la gay-trinchera?



El jato anda largo y pandoro anda desatado...

Aunque yo estoy tentado de meterle un largo al IBEX con SL en los mínimos del día...


----------



## TenienteDan (5 Jun 2013)

S&P yéndose por el sumidero.

O reversal ya o pandorada que te crió.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (5 Jun 2013)

No me lo puedo creer, el ibex jostiandose y ustedes aqui de chismorreo.
¿Y el gato?


----------



## J-Z (5 Jun 2013)

En 1599 tiene un buen GAP no estaría mal que lo cerrase, luego pepón y por fin el puto ibex de mierda subiera de 8600 a 9400, joder que aburrimiento de año.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> No me lo puedo creer, el ibex jostiandose y ustedes aqui de chismorreo.
> ¿Y el gato?





muertoviviente dijo:


> salta stop y cargamos largos 8420 :Baile:



Allí arriba, esperando que vayamos a por él :XX:


----------



## J-Z (5 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Allí arriba, esperando que vayamos a por él :XX:



Su SL según me dijo un día está en la bollinger mirate cual es que no me apetece ni abrir el brocoli de lo aburrido q esta este lateral cansino.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Su SL según me dijo un día está en la bollinger mirate cual es que no me apetece ni abrir el brocoli de lo aburrido q esta este lateral cansino.



Es desesperante. Una operación encima mala y aguantando el contado desde hace varios días, menos mal que todavía en verde. :ouch:


----------



## pollastre (5 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Todos acongojados!!!!!!!




Cómo se nota que estamos en zona "calentita", eh ::

Aquí está entrando hasta el apuntador.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Cómo se nota que estamos en zona "calentita", eh ::
> 
> Aquí está entrando hasta el apuntador.



A la mínima señal me subo


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Jun 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ponzi, cuando había muchos más niños que ahora y que hace 20 años era hace 30-40 cuando el baby boom. Mírate la pirámide de población. Ah, y también insistes en que los inmigrantes tienen muchos más hijos, cuando está más que demostrado que se suelen adaptar a la natalidad del país de destino rápidamente (por cuestiones económicas, igual que en España cambió radicalmente la natalidad con la industrialización).
> 
> Ahora ni con tanta inmigración llegamos a la tasa de reposición. Deberían nacer 2,1 niños por mujer, y estamos en 1,48.
> ...



Jodó, el mordisco en la gráfica de la guerra civil lo entiendo, pero lo de la era Aznar ¿No follaba naide?


----------



## Burbujilimo (5 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> A la mínima señal me subo



Yo también estoy con ganas de meterle un largo, pero como el IBEX como pierda los 829x lo veo alrededor de los 820x...


----------



## J-Z (5 Jun 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Jodó, el mordisco en la gráfica de la guerra civil lo entiendo, pero lo de la era Aznar ¿No follaba naide?



La entrada de la mujel en el mercado labural, más el burbujón de zulos han hecho estragos, el pequeño repunte de abajo son hijos de pagapensiones que se tuvieron de 3 en 3 pa llevarse los 2500 de ZP.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Jodó, el mordisco en la gráfica de la guerra civil lo entiendo, pero lo de la era Aznar ¿No follaba naide?



Crisis del 93, cuando pasen unos añitos verá otro bocado y bien profundo en el tiempo que nos está tocando vivir.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2013)

Hay que tener fe en Pepon...pese a las velas escombro que aparezcan.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Yo también estoy con ganas de meterle un largo, pero como el IBEX como pierda los 829x lo veo alrededor de los 820x...



Cierto, pondría stop loss 10 por debajo de mi apoyo alcista 8292 (c)

A punto de caramelo 


BANZAIIIIIIIIIII

---------- Post added 05-jun-2013 at 16:43 ----------

La zona de largos se ha marcado en 300-315 y acotando 309-313

Es lo que hay....


----------



## J-Z (5 Jun 2013)

Cuéntame cómo pasó, Capítulo 0, Cuéntame cómo pasó - "Pepón, si cagas te compro un tebeo" (Capítulo 244) - RTVE.es A la Carta


----------



## Burbujilimo (5 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Cierto, pondría stop loss 10 por debajo de mi apoyo alcista 8292 (c)
> 
> A punto de caramelo
> 
> ...



Creo que este tren se me va a escapar

que tengan suerte y pepón les acompañe (ojo no digievolucione a pandorum plus)


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2013)

HDP vuelan STOP Entrada nula

Volvemos a la carga en zona marcada!


----------



## pollastre (5 Jun 2013)

La dirección es buena, pero el timing no lo veo yo para hoy.

Yo me piro, acabo de salir a neutral. Mañana haré otra evaluación de la posición, y entonces veremos. Salgo con un verde-limón que me quita el mal sabor de boca de la alcista que esperaba hace unos días y que no ha querido asomar la nariz.

Hemos puesto en verde la semana, que había empezado algo rojilla-rohirrim, y aún le quedan dos días para intentar ganarle algo más serio en platita. No siempre salen las cosas como uno quisiera, ni cuando uno quisiera...



FranR dijo:


> Cierto, pondría stop loss 10 por debajo de mi apoyo alcista 8292 (c)
> 
> A punto de caramelo
> 
> ...


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2013)

Dentro de nuevo......

Stop conocido si no pillamos push, si no, a cubrir posición.


----------



## Krim (5 Jun 2013)

No USA peponian, no green. Simple as that.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2013)

Y quizás el meneo serio lo van a pasar para el viernes...


----------



## paulistano (5 Jun 2013)

Brillante entrada en Arcelor..... Quien me mandara trastear..... Caguntó


----------



## darwinn (5 Jun 2013)

yo estoy dentro en SAN


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Jun 2013)

Jato, ponte corto ya, ¡¡POR EJPAÑA!!


----------



## Tio Masclet (5 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Jato, ponte corto ya, ¡¡POR EJPAÑA!!



Pero en todos los índices. Nos están haciendo un buen agujero.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2013)

---------- Post added 05-jun-2013 at 17:23 ----------

Cago en to, no me han volatilizado por un pelo y no me gusta llegar al cierre del contado con posis abiertas

A ver si cerramos el Churribex con los futus por encima de 300.


----------



## itaka (5 Jun 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> yo estoy dentro en SAN



y yo tengo ganas de salir de satan.


----------



## wetpiñata (5 Jun 2013)

Hoy el ibex y el sp...


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2013)

En la web cam que he puesto ya se ven cabecillas, se están levantando de los terminales


----------



## jopitxujo (5 Jun 2013)

Vaya meneillo le han metido a Walter, ¿será para enganchar a mas gente?


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (5 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> En la web cam que he puesto ya se ven cabecillas, se están levantando de los terminales



¡Qué chuli! ¡Se actualiza la foto sola al recargarse!


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> ¡Qué chuli! ¡Se actualiza la foto sola al recargarse!



Menos mal!!! alguien que se ha dado cuenta. :Baile:

---------- Post added 05-jun-2013 at 17:33 ----------

Velas escombro al cierre ......


----------



## Abner (5 Jun 2013)

Qué huevos tienes FranR, muy seguro tienes que estar para quedarte abierto con los gaps que se están marcando durante estos días. Me parece una locura.

Yo no lo veo claro, los leoncios siguen sin tomar posiciones sólidas a largo, el tipo de posiciones que te auguran tendencia durante una semana al menos. Yo creo que están esperando que esto se va a la mierda, y mientras, intradían.

Repito, para los que están con espíritu pepónico que hace 2 días se marcaron un nivel importante en el 8152(f) que no se tocó. 

Qué rabia, cada vez que pienso en la pasta que me hubiera ganado hoy si hubiera abierto el corto en mi nivel... Sniff. Trabajar es un coñazo.

Algún día....


----------



## wetpiñata (5 Jun 2013)

No se olviden del libro beige a las 20:00 (por cierto... ¿de verdad se ha vuelto a poner de moda el fúor? ¿cuantas veces piensan intentarlo?)


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Qué huevos tienes FranR, muy seguro tienes que estar *para quedarte abierto* con los gaps que se están marcando durante estos días. Me parece una locura.
> 
> Yo no lo veo claro, los leoncios siguen sin tomar posiciones sólidas a largo, el tipo de posiciones que te auguran tendencia durante una semana al menos. Yo creo que están esperando que esto se va a la mierda, y mientras, intradían.
> 
> ...




Tranqui parece que se ha estabilizado la caída en USA, las acciones que tengo como "directoras" del mercado americano caen menos que el índice. Podemos salir enteros.

Como podrás imaginar las entradas hoy han sido con muy poca carga, el principal lo tengo en contado azulado y algunas variadas, en verde. 

Esas son mi principal preocupación actualmente. Lo de hoy simples movimientos a corto para no perder comba.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo ya tengo equipo para el AZ....
> 
> <!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/e7101bc5-9dbc-44c5-b40c-669790014552/06.05.2013-13.48.16.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/e7101bc5-9dbc-44c5-b40c-669790014552/06.05.2013-13.48.16.png" width="737" height="460" border="0" /></a>
> 
> A usted le he metido como médico porque, para paliar su sobrepeso, supongo que habrá visitado a muchos :XX:



añado 

[YOUTUBE]ExnAw-WqIH8[/YOUTUBE]

haga un video de los suyos piratón

---------- Post added 05-jun-2013 at 18:20 ----------

Fran cuáles son las acciones directoras del indice?

KO, PG

alguna otra?
gracias


----------



## juanfer (5 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Nooooooo, uno no es español por el mero hecho de nacer en España, solo cuando se adquiere la nacionalidad. Y un niño nacido en España, de padres extranjeros, adquiere la nacionalidad de sus padres, salvo contadas excepciones.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-jun-2013 at 15:04 ----------
> 
> ...



Segun tengo entendido a un hijo/a de padres de paises sudamericanos le dan la nacionalidad, pero en cambio si es de Marruecos o Argelia, etc no, por el arraigo cultural.


----------



## FranR (5 Jun 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> añado
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ExnAw-WqIH8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



PFE
CSCO
Ahora mismo tengo en pantalla esas y PG

Me piro un rato, luego reengancho a ver que me encuentro.


----------



## juanfer (5 Jun 2013)

Tentative Outright Treasury Operation Schedule - Federal Reserve Bank of New York

Hoy la FED inyecta en el sistema $1.25 - $1.75 billion y mañana $3.00 - $3.75 billion.

Esta inyección debería hacer subir por lo menos 20 pipos en el SP, pero los hdps lo dejaran para la ultima hora como tantas veces, así que puede ser intersante mirar una posible entrada en el lado largo.

---------- Post added 05-jun-2013 at 18:41 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> Tentative Outright Treasury Operation Schedule - Federal Reserve Bank of New York
> 
> Hoy la FED inyecta en el sistema $1.25 - $1.75 billion y mañana $3.00 - $3.75 billion.
> 
> Esta inyección debería hacer subir por lo menos 20 pipos en el SP, pero los hdps lo dejaran para la ultima hora como tantas veces, así que puede ser intersante mirar una posible entrada en el lado largo.



Estamos en el borde del Gap en el SP, podemos caer 15 pipos.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2013)

Cuando el barbas se moverá la cosa, supongo...


----------



## nombre (5 Jun 2013)

Up coñooo!

Recuerdo una época del hvei en que el guano se celebraba con 2 paginas por minuto 


Esperando con ansia el rebote en los 1600. Sera hoy? 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2013)

"La economía de EEUU crece a un ritmo moderado", según el libro Beige de la Fed - elEconomista.es


----------



## nombre (5 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> "La economía de EEUU crece a un ritmo moderado", según el libro Beige de la Fed - elEconomista.es





Esta claro, sugieren cargar cortilargos


----------



## hombre-mosca (5 Jun 2013)

Vaya dia que me he perdido. bwaaaaahhh.

1.- sp ingravido.
2.- no han baneado a bb.

Me pongo a mirar un dia muy activo hoy.

He visto que pregunto alguien por eon en 12,70 he estado mirando cortito, a las 13:30 y 14:30 alguien bastante gordo puso un capazo con una orden iceberg de unas 50.000 en bid, y fue llenando capazos y capazos de panes que caian. Tengo que mirar mas...

PD. en el tradegate y en ls siguien tradeando pero bien ... y son las 21:30


----------



## juanfer (5 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> "La economía de EEUU crece a un ritmo moderado", según el libro Beige de la Fed - elEconomista.es



Seguirán imprimiendo.


----------



## atman (5 Jun 2013)

Ostia con Mueller!! A los entraran buscando romper por arriba... les han hecho un agujero nuevo en el culo. Y yo... no sé que hacer con esas 1.000. A este precio le saco dos dólares y me da pena perderlos por esperar a ver... pero no acabo de ver el problema, así aguantaré a que sean uno y medio...

Gdot @18,50 -> 17,85
Brrick @18,60-> 21,28 (y me quedo unas poquitas)


Las HPD de BestBuy fue vender y subir 50 centavos. 

Después de esto...

[YOUTUBE]E6l16rRRjh0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## davidautentico (5 Jun 2013)

Algunos traders (gordos) que conozco esperan poco menos que el apocalipsis tras el fin de las QE's y andan acumulando oro...


----------



## paulistano (5 Jun 2013)

No sé si son conscientes de que a este ritmo volvemos a los viejos tiempos en los que había que abrir dos volumenes::

Dïa 5 aún no acabado y 83 hojas:fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2013)

Vamos, Pepon, Vamos


----------



## hombre-mosca (5 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Vamos, Pepon, Vamos



Estos bestias aun cerraran el gap, toque a 1623 y cierre en 1619.

Media hora .... no me lo creo ni yo.


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Qué huevos tienes FranR, muy seguro tienes que estar para quedarte abierto con los gaps que se están marcando durante estos días. Me parece una locura.
> 
> Yo no lo veo claro, los leoncios siguen sin tomar posiciones sólidas a largo, el tipo de posiciones que te auguran tendencia durante una semana al menos. Yo creo que están esperando que esto se va a la mierda, y mientras, intradían.
> 
> ...



Lo mejor de su post es la última frase.

Le entiendo ..... :: no desespere.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No sé si son conscientes de que a este ritmo volvemos a los viejos tiempos en los que había que abrir dos volumenes::
> 
> Dïa 5 aún no acabado y 83 hojas:fiufiu:



La culpa la tiene el mal perder de algunos al no estar en mi equipo del Apocalipsis Zombi.
::


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Segun tengo entendido a un hijo/a de padres de paises sudamericanos le dan la nacionalidad, pero en cambio si es de Marruecos o Argelia, etc no, por el arraigo cultural.



No es exacto, hamijo.

Residencia - ¿Cómo se adquiere la nacionalidad española? - Ministerio de Justicia

A los niños nacidos en España de padres extranjeros, les piden 1 año de residencia en España para poder optar a la nacionalidad. La obtención no es inmediata, este trámite está tardando ahora unos 3 años.

Excepción: según el artículo 17 nº 1, c) del Código civil, son españoles de origen “Los nacidos en España de padres extranjeros, si ambos carecieren de nacionalidad o si la legislación de ninguno de ellos atribuye al hijo una nacionalidad“. Hay países que no reconocen como nacionales a los niños nacidos en el extranjero. Por este motivo, España les concede la nacionalidad por simple presunción, para evitar que carezcan de nacionalidad. Colombia, por ejemplo.

---------- Post added 05-jun-2013 at 22:03 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La culpa la tiene el mal perder de algunos al no estar en mi equipo del Apocalipsis Zombi.
> ::



Yo voy a montar mi propio equipo, con los repudiados, que somos muchos...


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No es exacto, hamijo.
> 
> Residencia - ¿Cómo se adquiere la nacionalidad española? - Ministerio de Justicia
> 
> ...



Serán los zombies...::


----------



## donpepito (5 Jun 2013)

Buenas noches, 

No puede ser, ayer circulaba el rumor, DP comprando novavax, no han podido evitarlo, una buena trampita y RESERVAL de los guapos!


----------



## ponzi (5 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> O, peor todavía... podrían empezar los temidos "incidentes culeros", tan propios de las concentraciones prolongadas en el tiempo, aisladas y sin féminas en el grupo (léase plataformas petrolíferas, pabellones carcelarios, etc.) :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> 
> De hecho el Játrapa tuvo una vez un incidente de *envergadura*, si no le da vergüenza pídale que se lo cuente ::



Como bien has dicho es lo que pasa cuando estas un tiempo prolongado en una zona aislada, tanto blandir los cortilargos con Pandoro era de suponer que hiciese roce
Bromas aparte me gustan mucho los gatos de hecho estoy buscando uno para adoptar




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo ya tengo equipo para el AZ....
> 
> <!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/e7101bc5-9dbc-44c5-b40c-669790014552/06.05.2013-13.48.16.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/e7101bc5-9dbc-44c5-b40c-669790014552/06.05.2013-13.48.16.png" width="737" height="460" border="0" /></a>
> 
> A usted le he metido como médico porque, para paliar su sobrepeso, supongo que habrá visitado a muchos :XX:



Que a mi no me meta en el barco pirata de los playmobil tenga un pase mas con borne de bateria y MV las chispas ahí pueden surgir solas Pero como diría el gran clint eastwood que dejes a las tres yogur del hilo que se larguen con fumanchu yuanchei y los tres tontos muy tontos eso no tiene nombre


[YOUTUBE]JkmC575ix6w[/YOUTUBE]

Después de la charla va la lección de como convertir un mariquita en un hombre


[YOUTUBE]MyZh8qjXofw[/YOUTUBE]

Has visto todo el rollo macabeo que he metido y solo para recomendar que veas "Gran Torino"....yo soy así,na en serio te va a gustar


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Jun 2013)

menuda troleada en NVAX


----------



## donpepito (5 Jun 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas noches,
> 
> No puede ser, ayer circulaba el rumor, DP comprando novavax, no han podido evitarlo, una buena trampita y RESERVAL de los guapos!




REVERSAL :Baile:


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Jun 2013)

Me encantó Gran Torino.

Ponzi, ¿te vienes a mi equipo? :rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> REVERSAL :Baile:



El after echa humo colorado...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nadie ha hablado de repudiados, soy el primero que se ha dado cuenta de que el A.Z. va a shegaaaaar, por eso he formado un _survival group_ de primer nivel. De todas formas hay musho nivel por aquí, musho. El revenante y abner, son buenas piezas. Claca y ponzi también están libres, unas leyendas. Eso si, ghkghk ya ha firmado con el equipo, así que tendrá que dejar la cena romámtica a la luz de grasa zombies ardiendo para cuando nuestros equipos se encuentren.... ::


----------



## donpepito (5 Jun 2013)

AH TÓO mentira, en cuanto saben que entro, me menean todo el bosque de golpe, no quieren compartir las plusvas!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Serán los zombies...::



Usted si que sabe.... En cuanto palme el bb le ficho! le ficho!!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Usted si que sabe.... En cuanto palme el bb le ficho! le ficho!!!!!



:XX::XX::XX::XX:

¿qué puesto tendría asignado?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> ¿qué puesto tendría asignado?



A ver, lo de primero en palmar es opcional, se puede cambiar..... ::


----------



## tarrito (5 Jun 2013)

yo sé hacer tirachinas, 2 versiones, eh!! por si alguien quiere ficharme para el equipo post apocalipsis zombi

1. trozo madera + goma caja zapatos/huevos + muelle de pinza 

2. culo botella plastico + globo + goma caja zapatos/huevos para fijar el globo

::

pues como monte el mío; claca, kujire, don pepito, nico, mulder, tonuel ... se van a cagal

ah no!! que somos todos multinicks ... al final en un equipo de 10 foreros, solo habría 2 personas reales  :XX:


----------



## burbubolsa (5 Jun 2013)

Antes me llevo a unos cuantos por delante, porque aquí no hay ni un matemático que merezca la pena, todos zombies.

[YOUTUBE]E6K9zK9ZWSg[/YOUTUBE]

Sigo ajustando distribuciones de retornos. Financial models with long-tailed distributions and volatility clustering - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Usted si que sabe.... En cuanto palme el bb le ficho! le ficho!!!!!


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nadie ha hablado de repudiados, soy el primero que se ha dado cuenta de que el A.Z. va a shegaaaaar, por eso he formado un _survival group_ de primer nivel. De todas formas hay musho nivel por aquí, musho. El revenante y abner, son buenas piezas. Claca y ponzi también están libres, unas leyendas. Eso si, ghkghk ya ha firmado con el equipo, así que tendrá que dejar la cena romámtica a la luz de grasa zombies ardiendo para cuando nuestros equipos se encuentren.... ::



¿cuándo empieza la fiesta? ::::::


----------



## Abner (5 Jun 2013)

A falta de boobs, posteo algo de Bolsa.

Leoncios ibexianos siguen mareando la perdiz. Saldo +300 contratos. No se atreven con un despliegue gordo. 

Niveles abiertos sin tocar hoy: 8233(f) con posible extensión hasta el 8216(f). 
8152(f) va perdiendo probabilidad conforme pasen jornadas.

Mañana, gap al alza:no:. :Aplauso:ienso::baba:
Mode jato off.


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Usted si que sabe.... En cuanto palme el bb le ficho! le ficho!!!!!



A pecata la tenemos que hacer sitio en el AZSG (Apocalyptic Zombie Survival Group).

Pecata don´t be afraid :::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (5 Jun 2013)

Llego de viaje desde Barajas y veo:

Tanto Trina como Yingli están a punto de ser magníficas entradas largas con buen r/r.
Novavax saltó el stop y veo al final de la sesión entrar mucho dinero y hacia arriba. Lo típico en esto de la bolsa.


----------



## donpepito (5 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Llego de viaje desde Barajas y veo:
> 
> Tanto Trina como Yingli están a punto de ser magníficas entradas largas con buen r/r.
> Novavax saltó el stop y veo al final de la sesión entrar mucho dinero y hacia arriba. Lo típico en esto de la bolsa.



Mushoooo dinero, era la señal buena.


----------



## paulistano (5 Jun 2013)

Me cago en la leche, Merche....desde las 20:30 descargando GoT3x09....palomitas en el horno a falta de 1:50 segundos de horneo para a las 23:00 aprox. meterme el capítulo....son las 22:39 y el puto enlace se ha atascado y después de ir bajando el 80% del archivo a 600kb/seg la muy pvta se pone ahora a descargar a 0,2kbs???


----------



## Sin_Perdón (5 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Llego de viaje desde Barajas y veo:
> 
> Tanto Trina como Yingli están a punto de ser magníficas entradas largas con buen r/r.
> Novavax saltó el stop y veo al final de la sesión entrar mucho dinero y hacia arriba. Lo típico en esto de la bolsa.



Y como ves a Walter hablando de todo un poco? :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (5 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me encantó Gran Torino.
> 
> Ponzi, ¿te vienes a mi equipo? :rolleye::rolleye:



Clint eastwood es un grande del cine, si ya como actor era sublime como director sencillamente es insuperable. Yo me voy de cabeza,entre el barco bien apañaito con sus visillos y el corrector ortográfico para que queremos mas



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nadie ha hablado de repudiados, soy el primero que se ha dado cuenta de que el A.Z. va a shegaaaaar, por eso he formado un _survival group_ de primer nivel. De todas formas hay musho nivel por aquí, musho. El revenante y abner, son buenas piezas. Claca y ponzi también están libres, unas leyendas. Eso si, ghkghk ya ha firmado con el equipo, así que tendrá que dejar la cena romámtica a la luz de grasa zombies ardiendo para cuando nuestros equipos se
> encuentren.... ::



Eres un grande pirata En realidad ya sabia que necesitaríamos mas de un barco como cuando Colon colonizo las Américas por error. lo que has visto ha sido estrategia, a lo tonto he conseguido colarme en el grupo de los visillos

Esto es lo que se llama la Teoría del equilibrio de John Nash

[YOUTUBE]krewT6cILJY[/YOUTUBE]


Una vez descubiertas tus cartas según "La teoría de juegos" era muy fácil adivinar la estrategia optima

[YOUTUBE]Vys1iVsScQY[/YOUTUBE]

Sabes lo gracioso que al final hemos ganado todos con los tres barcos Hispakistani, solo que yo me voy en el de clase business


[YOUTUBE]mVn_GhGzpV4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vermer (5 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> ¿qué puesto tendría asignado?




Coño, pues el puesto del difunto al que sustituyes... Grumete en prácticas.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Jun 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Coño, pues el puesto del difunto al que sustituyes... Grumete en prácticas.



Reserva del reserva...

pues vaya

::


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nadie ha hablado de repudiados, *soy el primero que se ha dado cuenta de que el A.Z. va a shegaaaaar*, por eso he formado un _survival group_ de primer nivel. De todas formas hay musho nivel por aquí, musho. El revenante y abner, son buenas piezas. Claca y ponzi también están libres, unas leyendas. Eso si, ghkghk ya ha firmado con el equipo, así que tendrá que dejar la cena romámtica a la luz de grasa zombies ardiendo para cuando nuestros equipos se encuentren.... ::



Maestro, ya me jode llevarle la contraria pero llega tarde, aunque no demasiado, en este asunto. Algunos llevamos largos años de preparación 8:

Todavía puede ponerse las pilas con el siguiente enlace.

ZombieSquad

No tenga miedo por lo que viene, lo que algunos llaman infierno otros lo llamamos hogar ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Reserva del reserva...
> 
> pues vaya
> 
> ::



A ver, cojones, que no habéis visto/leido historias de A.Z?

Primero palma el tonto, luego, cuando pasa un periodo de tiempo, el A.Z.S.G. se encuentra con un Lone Rider. Al principio habrá fricciones, pero con el tiempo la máquina aniquila-zombies termina por engrasarse. Además, el grupo no está restringido a 8 miembros, recuerden, en el A.Z.

Strength is in Numbers!!


----------



## juan35 (5 Jun 2013)

Hola Janus y como ves mi Renesola? busco otro plato?

Gracias



Janus dijo:


> Llego de viaje desde Barajas y veo:
> 
> Tanto Trina como Yingli están a punto de ser magníficas entradas largas con buen r/r.
> Novavax saltó el stop y veo al final de la sesión entrar mucho dinero y hacia arriba. Lo típico en esto de la bolsa.



Hola Janus y como ves mi Renesola? busco otro plato?

Gracias


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A ver, cojones, que no habéis visto/leido historias de A.Z?
> 
> Primero palma el tonto, luego, cuando pasa un periodo de tiempo, el A.Z.S.G. se encuentra con un Lone Rider. Al principio habrá fricciones, pero con el tiempo la máquina aniquila-zombies termina por engrasarse. Además, el grupo no está restringido a 8 miembros, recuerden, en el A.Z.
> 
> Strength is in Numbers!!



First lessons ...

[YOUTUBE]1uUHamXmUAI[/YOUTUBE]

Don't trust in your family ...

[YOUTUBE]-8cYeAr814w[/YOUTUBE]

Killer tecniques ..

[YOUTUBE]XhUC34G04Ts[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## egarenc (5 Jun 2013)

Entro en el hilo y no me entero de nada, menos todavía que cuando hablais de bolsa en mode 'master class'


----------



## ponzi (5 Jun 2013)

Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> Has visto su página???
> Gapminder: Unveiling the beauty of statistics for a fact based world view.
> 
> Se puede jugar con un montón de parámetros, está muy guapo y algunos mantras caen por sí solos.
> ...



No la conocía pero la verdad que tiene muy buena pinta, estos suecos hacen que lo difícil parezca fácil....aunque eso si no me pida que traduzca los manuales de ikea, yo es ver el tornillo Ktchutuchin y liarme la manta a la cabeza y tiro por inspiración libre, eso si no me diga como lo hago pero a mi siempre me sobran tornillos del ikea



ghkghk dijo:


> Creo que tiene más que ver con economía y cultura que con mortalidad infantil. Los gitanos españoles viven de media unos 6 años menos que los "no gitanos" y sin embargo duplican el índice de natalidad.



Yo también pensaba que estaba mas relacionado con la economía pero por lo visto este economista ha realizado un modelo donde demuestra que la mortalidad infantil esta relacionada con la tasa de natalidad aunque claro inderactmente se podría decir que también con la economía...quizás le falte una variable en el modeloienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2013)

Bertok, he estado viendo el tercer video con una sonrisa tonta en la cara....


DOWNLOADING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bertok (5 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok, he estado viendo el tercer video con una sonrisa tonta en la cara....
> 
> 
> DOWNLOADING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Toda preparación es poca.

en el hilo de Last Call colgué mucha info para preppers y demás ::

Partimos con ventaja hamijo.

Los perros también los tengo entrenados. :fiufiu:


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Jun 2013)

25 páginas hoy, ahora me pongo ::
Cerrada toda la operación de PRS en 0.20, mañana subirá como un cohete (Murphy rules the world), dos semanas de operación dan para un cena y copa.
Casi entra la orden que puse anoche en el S&P 1602.4, la prorrogo otras 24 horas


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> 25 páginas hoy, ahora me pongo ::
> Cerrada toda la operación de PRS en 0.20, *mañana subirá como un cohete *(Murphy rules the world), dos semanas de operación dan para un cena y copa.
> Casi entra la orden que puse anoche en el S&P 1602.4, la prorrogo otras 24 horas



Dios le oiga...
He estado tentada de vender a 0,20 pero me he aguantado. Mañana bajará. :S


----------



## paulistano (5 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Dios le oiga...
> He estado tentada de vender a 0,20 pero me he aguantado. Mañana bajará. :S




Se quedará plana::


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Jun 2013)

Leí hace bastante un artículo sobre unos estudiantes de Harvard que intentaron sacar un cero en un examen tipo test de cuatro respuestas por pregunta, cien preguntas.
Ninguno lo consiguió a pesar de estudiar muy duro. Para poder fallar la respuesta hay que conocer la correcta.
Estamos hablando de que personas súper preparadas son incapaces de tener un ratio de error del 100% en una probabilidad menor al 25%, tenga en cuenta que la respuesta no es aleatoria.
Usted en un escenario totalmente aleatorio con un 50% de probabilidad de acierto es capaz de fallar el 100% de la veces. Realmente un caso de estudio ::



muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> esta es la tercera sesion en la que el ittrax crossover se mueve en un rango del 4% , sube o baja ese 4% , hoy sube :fiufiu:
> 
> como ya os venia diciendo la clave esta en la alcista de corto plazo del sp500 que coincide con la mm50 y en el ibex la mm200 , si las sostienen en esas zonas , luego lo pueden llevar a los cielos para el vencimiento trimestral ienso:


----------



## tarrito (5 Jun 2013)

éso o el Jato es multinick de un ilustre :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Jun 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/409129-habeis-visto-ibex-35-abril-2013-espana-caera-y-de-de-semana-estaras-62.html#post8732692




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahí va
> 
> *[Arcelor]*
> 
> ...



OJETE CALOR







En novavax cojonudo el soporte de los 1,72$ (aunque un poco de dilatación para dar suspense....)


----------



## bizc8 borracho (5 Jun 2013)

cómo va abrir el Ibex mañana...


----------



## ponzi (5 Jun 2013)

Viendo un poco por encima el mercado americano, menudo negocio mas espectacular tiene American Express. 


Mi precio óptimo rondaría sobre los 54,50 ...veis factible alguna pequeña caída en slos gráficos??(60.000 mill de capitalización) aunque bueno no siendo de las empresas mas capitalizadas puede que aun tenga tramo al alza.


Ajetreo ha hablado hoy de coca cola y Procter,yo a coca cola la tengo echada el ojo a 33,33 (150.000 mill) pero vamos que nunca llega :ouch: y Procter entre algún punto entre 50-60.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> éso o el Jato es multinick de un ilustre :fiufiu:



Fíjese que nunca está de noche ni los fines de semana y se dedica a desinformar constantemente.

Hay quien está en el foro por diversión.
Hay quien está en el foro por aprender.
Hay quien está en el foro para intentar ganar dinero.
Hay quien está en el foro por las boobs.

Y hay quien está en el foro porque es parte de su trabajo. Y hasta aquí puedo leer.


----------



## ponzi (5 Jun 2013)

Bufff la base de datos que acabo de encontrar, esto es oro liquidoienso:, en algunos casos hay datos desde 1987


Que pasada de datos, solo un ejemplo

Variación de la capitalización de las telecos de 1998 a 2004...jajaja Portugal telecom valía 7000 mill pues al año siguiente bajo a 1100 mill pues bien en 2004 no solo había recuperado todo el terreno perdido si no que ahora valía 11000 mill. Si nosotros nos quejamos de volatilidad, solo por curiosidad mirar de las variaciones de la capitalización en Vodafone y France telecom. Lo que viene a constatar lo que son los panivos bursátiles, todo cae a plomo pero si detrás hay valor tan solo hacen falta 3-4 años a lo sumo para recuperar parte del terreno perdido


----------



## Janus (6 Jun 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Y como ves a Walter hablando de todo un poco? :fiufiu:



Ahora es un mal negocio porque es bajista y viene de máximos decrecientes. Parece buena en términos de r/r por estar justo en el soporte pero creo que las probabilidad de perderlo pueden ser altas. Mejor esperar.

Se acierta más siguiendo tendencias que tratando de acertar giros. Es una máxima en la bolsa.


----------



## paulistano (6 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Fíjese que nunca esta de noche ni los fines de semana y se dedica a desinformar constantemente.
> 
> Hay quien está en el foro por diversión.
> Hay quien está en el foro por aprender.
> ...



Cómo se pide trabajo a Calopez??

Vía MP¿¿??

Si es por tocar los webos, todo es ponerse:rolleye:


----------



## Janus (6 Jun 2013)

juan35 dijo:


> Hola Janus y como ves mi Renesola? busco otro plato?
> 
> Gracias
> 
> ...



Por debajo de 1,8 usd hay peligro de 1,3 usd. Yo creo que es alcista pero necesita darse la vuelta y con volumen.

Otras solares son Trina y Yingli en los niveles que he comentado.

Va a depender mucho del posible punto de giro del SP.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Cómo se pide trabajo a Calopez??
> 
> Vía MP¿¿??
> 
> Si es por tocar los webos, todo es ponerse:rolleye:



No pensaba en Calopez, pensaba en alguna persona jurídica que tenga interés en que pierdas dinero en bolsa.


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Bufff la base de datos que acabo de encontrar, esto es oro liquidoienso:, en algunos casos hay datos desde 1987
> 
> 
> Valoraciones



Si pero solo hasta el 2004 según leo © 2004 IESE.


----------



## Janus (6 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Dios le oiga...
> He estado tentada de vender a 0,20 pero me he aguantado. Mañana bajará. :S



Coño, que aguante la tropa. No es momento de salir. El estocástico es bueno y el volumen también. No hay medias tintas, o sube mucho o baja fuerte y hay que salir por patas.

Aún a riesgo de perder algo de dinero, o mucho puesto que depende de cada uno, si alguien no quiere perderlo .... no debe entrar. Si alguien entra, tiene que ser para operar como un profesional.

Aunque pierdan dinero, estará bien hecho. Hay que buscar la rotura de los 0,20 euros.


----------



## ponzi (6 Jun 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Si pero solo hasta el 2004 según leo © 2004 IESE.




Es del iese, desde luego ese profesor es un figura.El resto de los datos son muy fáciles de conseguir, las capitalizaciones las tienes en bme y para las cuentas anuales esta business week,unience o los informes anuales de la sociedad.

Un ejemplo


Bme

Lo bueno de mirarlo así es que no te cuelan ni split,contrasplit ni scripdiv


----------



## Janus (6 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/409129-habeis-visto-ibex-35-abril-2013-espana-caera-y-de-de-semana-estaras-62.html#post8732692
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Arcelor: Se vió que la potencia de la fuga rápidamente remitió así que había que salir, como cantamos en su día con trade propio. Se ha ido a tomar por el culo la estructura y el estocástico es bajista. No es un sitio en el que hay que estar.

Por cierto, otro valor que tenía buenas intenciones alcistas pero se está yendo al guano, a puntito, es Nokia.

Novavax, me barrió el stop. Su puta madre porque hoy estaba de viaje y en el avión no puedo ver las cotizaciones en real-time de forma que tenía programado un stop.

---------- Post added 06-jun-2013 at 00:15 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Fíjese que nunca está de noche ni los fines de semana y se dedica a desinformar constantemente.
> 
> Hay quien está en el foro por diversión.
> Hay quien está en el foro por aprender.
> ...




No creo que eso de las boobs sea verdad porque lo cierto es que este hilo no es asiduo de buenas boobs.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No pensaba en Calopez, pensaba en alguna persona jurídica que tenga interés en que pierdas dinero en bolsa.


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Jun 2013)

ejem..... no digo nada..
me referia a lo de las boobs


----------



## paulistano (6 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> No pensaba en Calopez, pensaba en alguna persona jurídica que tenga interés en que pierdas dinero en bolsa.



Pues se lo ha montado muy mal, ya que dudo que alguien haga caso a este tíoienso:


En el 2006 o por ahí me registré en forosdebolsa, allí había auténticos profesionales en calentar chicharros, extendían sus análisis engañabobos por todos los foros habidos y por haber....de forma que un día subidón, se salían y gacelas atrapadas.

Pero de ahí a que este sepa algo...ienso:

Por otro lado, cuadra con lo que comenté hace una semana, a ver si el gato va a saber más de la cuenta (o trabaja para gente que sí sabe) y cuando da una tendencia lo hace sabiendo que va a ocurrir lo contrario??

Un tonto así, con esa información se va a dedicar a escribir en internet?

No sé, no sé....la estupidez humana es tan desconcertante que no hay que descartar lo que se dice de que si parece bobo y actúa como un bobo, probablemente estemos ante un bobo.

Miren quién andaba por forosdebolsa en el 2007....

Foro Foros de bolsa - Minusvalias no declaradas ayuda


muertoviviente
Registro: 02/10/2007Mensajes: 3Rank:3658 (+0,00%)Offline Minusvalias no declaradas ayuda02/10/2007 - 21:18

Hola tengo un problema resulta que tengo minusvalias del 2006 las cuales no fueron declaradas , ahora mismo voy a tener plusvalias y queria compensar .


la pregunta es ¿ esas minusvalias ya no me sirven de nada o aun se pueden declarar en 2008 ? muchas gracias .


----------



## ponzi (6 Jun 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Si pero solo hasta el 2004 según leo © 2004 IESE.



Borro el link por si las moscas, que ya algunos empiezan a calzarse el gorro de papel albal y a uno ya le entran todos los males


----------



## burbujito1982 (6 Jun 2013)

Señor Janus, relanzo la pregunta de esta tarde:

¿qué pasa con FCC? Cargamos la paga extraordinaria o esperamos un reversal para entrar más abajo.

Y una para el señor Ponzi: le veo muy intersado en PT. ¿avisará cuando lo tenga claro?

Para terminar, siento que estoy siendo engañado/manipulado cual gacela (no por el foro, sino por los "mass mierda") y que sólo están esperando a que entren los pocos que tienen ahorros para quitárselos "limpiamente".

Esto último lo digo porque cada vez oigo a más gente hablar de la bolsa y de lo poco que dan en los bancos.

Un saludo desde la trinchera


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Jun 2013)

Pues la opción B:
Criajo a quien sus padres envían a la cama cada día a las 10 de la noche y el fin de semana está obligado a acompañarlos a la chabola en la sierra donde no tiene internet.
::


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2013)

No puede tratarse de la misma persona, antes escribía sin faltas de ortografía.

A mi el jato no me parece nada tonto. Pero nada, nada. De hecho es bastante ocurrente con los motes: Madame Bertok, FlanderERRE, etc., tiene ingenio.


----------



## ponzi (6 Jun 2013)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> Señor Janus, relanzo la pregunta de esta tarde:
> 
> ¿qué pasa con FCC? Cargamos la paga extraordinaria o esperamos un reversal para entrar más abajo.
> 
> ...



Pues si, hay que tener los pies de plomo, diversifique tanto por activos como por margen temporal, vamos no ponga todo los huevos en la misma cesta y mas aun a la vez.Yo ya entre en PT hace unos meses y saque plusvalías,por algunos gastos que no vienen al caso tuve que vender lo que tenia,cuando entro suelo avisar.

---------- Post added 06-jun-2013 at 00:34 ----------




Monlovi dijo:


> éso o el Jato es multinick de un ilustre :fiufiu:



Yo creo que sabe mas de lo que dice, aunque trate de disimularlo a veces se le escapa, al menos de mi rama, y ya le he pillado unas cuantas veces.Por algunas frasecillas ingeniosas creo q es un multi y de un forero ilustre pero como no lo se seguro no me voy a tirar a la piscina


----------



## mataresfacil (6 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues se lo ha montado muy mal, ya que dudo que alguien haga caso a este tíoienso:
> 
> 
> En el 2006 o por ahí me registré en forosdebolsa, allí había auténticos profesionales en calentar chicharros, extendían sus análisis engañabobos por todos los foros habidos y por haber....de forma que un día subidón, se salían y gacelas atrapadas.
> ...



Nadie se equivoca tanto, nadie, ademas fijaos que es un tio que trabaja en el foro a piñon, utilizando de forma machacona su mensaje, imagino que la teoria sera, algunos acabaran picando... ya se sabe, una mentira repetida un millon de veces acaba convirtiendose en una verdad. 

Yo es a un forero que directamente ignoro, rara vez leo algo suyo y mucho menos lo tomo en consideracion, independientemente de que diga que se sube o se baja.


----------



## Janus (6 Jun 2013)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> Señor Janus, relanzo la pregunta de esta tarde:
> 
> ¿qué pasa con FCC? Cargamos la paga extraordinaria o esperamos un reversal para entrar más abajo.
> 
> ...





Yo no puedo decirles qué hacer. Sí decirles lo que he hecho, voy a mitad de cargador con precio medio en 7,1 aprox. Llevo una plusvalía sobre las five figures pero no voy a liquidar para que Montonto se pegue una buena cena a costa del Janus. Si bajase a 5 euros aprox, le metería el otro medio cargador (importante) para tener un precio medio de 6 euros. Con eso, a esperar años y cumplir el hilo que puse sobre "Cómo ganar 200.000 euros". Si no baja a 5 euros, el objetivo de ese hilo sigue igual.

La bolsa es un tinglado de reparto de dinero así que quien no lo tenga bien agarrado, se lo birlan.


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues se lo ha montado muy mal, ya que dudo que alguien haga caso a este tíoienso:
> 
> 
> En el 2006 o por ahí me registré en forosdebolsa, allí había auténticos profesionales en calentar chicharros, extendían sus análisis engañabobos por todos los foros habidos y por haber....de forma que un día subidón, se salían y gacelas atrapadas.
> ...




Este comentario de MV lo puse en el foro hace tiempo, y lo comentamos, él lo dio como suyo, y si se da cuenta es de las mismas fechas que se apuntó en el foro.

No es un calentador de acciones ni trabaja para nadie relacionado con este mundo, no calienta acciones y solo habla de índices, sus entradas no reales son las de un auténtico gacelo, entra a la contra la mayoría de las veces y nunca coloca stop loss aguantando su posición imaginaria. Cuando entra bien se jacta de ello y corta beneficios ficticios muy rápido.

El resto de hilos que comenta son de índole militar. Yo siempre he apostado que es un militar aburrido, y con afán de notoriedad:


Irán: ¿Conflicto inevitable? (archivo) - Página 54 - Foro Militar General

Notapor muertoviviente » 03 Sep 2007, 17:40
bueno copia aqui la noticia de las apuestas sobre una gran caida de la bolsa .


Por último, existe la posibilidad que más está corriendo entre los foros y el mundillo bursátil y es las "Bin Laden Options".

Se recuerda que antes de los atentados del 11 de septiembre de 2001, se realizaron grandes compras de opciones put en las aerolíneas objeto de los atentados y se las llamaron las "Bin Laden Options". El mercado especula con otro gran atentado que pueda provocar un auténtico desplome de los mercados. ¿De qué magnitud estamos hablando?. Sólo queremos decir que la entidad o entidades que han realizado esta apuesta sólo ganarían dinero si el mercado se desploma entre un 30% y un 50% en las próximas cuatro semanas. Si no fuera así, esta posición o posiciones, entraría en una pérdida de 1.000 millones de dólares.

Apuestas similares se han visto en el DJ Euro Stoxx 50, las cuales no entrarían en beneficios a menos de que el índice caiga sobre un 25%.


Información - Foro Militar General


Es decir, es un capullo integral, no le den más vueltas.

---------- Post added 06-jun-2013 at 01:06 ----------

Añado.... en cierta ocasión le hice referencia a su profesión y desapareció de forma instantánea. 

Algo así como que tuviera cuidado entrando desde el servidor del cuartel que podrían entrullarlo...fue como mano de santo.

(Estos últimos enlaces los he encontrado ahora mismo, y vamos acaban de confirmar mi teoría 100%)


----------



## ponzi (6 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> De 8:51:04 a 9:04:25, 20 puntos abajo, suficiente para hacer un día.
> 
> jaja, lo que tú digas, flanele... me pongo con el R, el bootstrap y el montecarlo...



Otro que habla mucho pero cuenta poco,y no, no esta hablando de Monaco.

Montecarlo

Yo también pienso que es un modelo errático? aunque esta buscando el baneo perpetuo , de estadística y economía sabe mas de lo que aparenta

---------- Post added 06-jun-2013 at 01:15 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Este comentario de MV lo puse en el foro hace tiempo, y lo comentamos, él lo dio como suyo, y si se da cuenta es de las mismas fechas que se apuntó en el foro.
> 
> No es un calentador de acciones ni trabaja para nadie relacionado con este mundo, no calienta acciones y solo habla de índices, sus entradas no reales son las de un auténtico gacelo, entra a la contra la mayoría de las veces y nunca coloca stop loss aguantando su posición imaginaria. Cuando entra bien se jacta de ello y corta beneficios ficticios muy rápido.
> 
> ...



Al menos de lo que yo controlo te puedo asegurar que sabe mas de lo que dice,el problema es que hay que saber quitarle el ruido de locura que intenta transmitir, lo hace aposta.

Desplome de 2007


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Otro que creo que sabe mas de lo que dice, y no no esta hablando de Monaco.
> 
> Montecarlo
> 
> Y sí,yo también pienso que es un modelo errático? aunque esta buscando el baneo perpetuo , de estadística y economía sabe mas de lo que aparenta



Otro que no tiene NPI, o mejor dicho, no consigue aplicar todo lo estudiado para hacer rentable su operativa. Ha leído, estudiado, probado de todo y no le sale. Creo que se lo está currando pero la frustración de no encontrar el camino puede con él. Sus intentos cuando entra de buenas es conseguir información, y cuando no saca nada, insulta. 

Esta última vez ha tratado de hacerlo con burdas maniobras de "ya se como lo haces, si no lo dices tú lo revelaré yo". Táctica de rangos de edades 13-17 años

Segunda táctica: "Eso que haces es mentira, farsante" buscando la reacción dándole pistas de como se sacan los niveles. Rango de edad 12-15 años

Si encauzara su ira por dicha frustración, podría aproximar SUS BUENOS CONOCIMIENTOS, a un modelo base estable para operar. Mientras tanto seguirá con sus cabreos.

---------- Post added 06-jun-2013 at 01:19 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Al menos de lo que yo controlo te puedo asegurar que sabe mas de lo que dice,el problema es que hay que saber quitarle el ruido de locura que intenta transmitir, lo hace aposta.
> 
> Desplome de 2007




Recuerda que tiene mucho tiempo libre y lleva al menos 6 años metido en temas de bolsa, entre 10.000 mensajes chorra puede sacar alguno potable, especialmente si traslada lo leido en otros foros. ienso:

No le des más vueltas, es un militar aburrido que le dio por la bolsa y perdio lo no escrito en sus primeros años (como se puede deducir en su post de como tratar las pérdidas en el IRPF )


----------



## ponzi (6 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Otro que no tiene NPI, o mejor dicho, no consigue aplicar todo lo estudiado para hacer rentable su operativa. Ha leído, estudiado, probado de todo y no le sale. Creo que se lo está currando pero la frustración de no encontrar el camino puede con él. Sus intentos cuando entra de buenas es conseguir información, y cuando no saca nada, insulta.
> 
> Esta última vez ha tratado de hacerlo con burdas maniobras de "ya se como lo haces, si no lo dices tú lo revelaré yo". Táctica de rangos de edades 13-17 años
> 
> ...



Esta jugando al despiste y ademas lo hace aposta,intenta aparentar que esta desesperado y no sabe nada pero eso no es verdad. De vez en cuando no se da cuenta y suelta algún post donde se le descubre, solo que al igual que con MV hay que quitarle el ruido, en este caso el trabajo de campo a aplicar es mas arduo


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2013)

ATENTO A ESTO PONZI:

¿Has visto la última parte de su mensaje en el foro militar?

Por casualidad lo he metido entero en google...a que no sabes que sale?


Fusiló un párrafo entero de este artículo (San google es tu guia)

EL MERCADO HABLA DE LAS "BIN LADEN OPTIONS" - Invertia Foros

---------- Post added 06-jun-2013 at 01:24 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Esta jugando al despiste y ademas lo hace aposta,intenta aparentar que esta desesperado y no sabe nada pero eso no es verdad. De vez en cuando no se da cuenta y suelta algún post donde se le descubre, solo que al igual que con MV hay que quitarle el ruido, en este caso el trabajo de campo a aplicar es mas arduo



A ver Ponzi, BB no solo ha sido baneado de nuestro hilo. Está como una chota, en otros hilos lo han fulminado por cagarse en las muelas de todo bicho viviente.

Y como te he dicho... sabe de lo que habla.. pero no da con la tecla y se le va la pinza.


----------



## ponzi (6 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Otro que no tiene NPI, o mejor dicho, no consigue aplicar todo lo estudiado para hacer rentable su operativa. Ha leído, estudiado, probado de todo y no le sale. Creo que se lo está currando pero la frustración de no encontrar el camino puede con él. Sus intentos cuando entra de buenas es conseguir información, y cuando no saca nada, insulta.
> 
> Esta última vez ha tratado de hacerlo con burdas maniobras de "ya se como lo haces, si no lo dices tú lo revelaré yo". Táctica de rangos de edades 13-17 años
> 
> ...



Hay cosas que no las sabe cualquiera y a este de vez en cuando se le escapan, aunque quiera aparentar lo contrario.Yo le he pillado en mas de una ocasión con fundamentos de economía, fundamentales y con bastantes nociones de derivados, solo que claro es un post entre mil. No es tan ingenuo como aparenta

---------- Post added 06-jun-2013 at 01:31 ----------




FranR dijo:


> ATENTO A ESTO PONZI:
> 
> ¿Has visto la última parte de su mensaje en el foro militar?
> 
> ...



A mi me parecen demasiados post como para que sean simples copias de otros foros aunque puede ser.BB no solo sabe estadística y matemáticas sino que también suelta buenas perlas de economía, si es que se les nota a kilómetros, quieren que la gente no les tome en serio, el motivo no lo se.


----------



## tarrito (6 Jun 2013)

en modo Poirot ON dais miedo :S


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hay cosas que no las sabe cualquiera y a este de vez en cuando se le escapan, aunque haga quiera aparentar lo contrario.Yo le he pillado en mas de una ocasión con fundamentos de economía, fundamentales y con bastantes nociones de derivados, solo que claro es un post entre mil. No es tan ingenuo como aparenta



Si estás en este mundo, aunque sea como aficionado al final algo aprendes. Un ejemplo claro: El pirata me consta que es un tio muy inteligente, pero de una carrera técnica 100%, el simple roce y la curiosidad de toda persona inteligente le hace aprender conceptos económicos (recuerdo su curiosidad por los agregados monetarios). Luego leyendo a los fundamentalistas del foro algo se pega también porque sois buenos y si lleva metido desde 2006 algo de derivados debe saber, es que si no sería para darle gorrazos hasta Alhucemas y que se chupara todas las guardias en la garita por torpe.

Al 99% tenemos certeza de que es un militar, ahora es discernir si es un soldado-cabo niñato (me inclino por esto) o un brigada retirado con aburrimiento crónico (de estos todos conocemos)


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No puede tratarse de la misma persona, antes escribía sin faltas de ortografía.
> 
> A mi el jato no me parece nada tonto. Pero nada, nada. De hecho es bastante ocurrente con los motes: Madame Bertok, FlanderERRE, etc., tiene ingenio.



Pecata, bertok todavía no es madame .... ::





[YOUTUBE]Hdj-HLx0cFQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (6 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Si estás en este mundo, aunque sea como aficionado al final algo aprendes. Un ejemplo claro: El pirata me consta que es un tio muy inteligente, pero de una carrera técnica 100%, el simple roce y la curiosidad de toda persona inteligente le hace aprender conceptos económicos (recuerdo su curiosidad por los agregados monetarios). Luego leyendo a los fundamentalistas del foro algo se pega también porque sois buenos y si lleva metido desde 2006 algo de derivados debe saber, es que si no sería para darle gorrazos hasta Alhucemas y que se chupara todas las guardias en la garita por torpe.
> 
> Al 99% tenemos certeza de que es un militar, ahora es discernir si es un soldado-cabo niñato (me inclino por esto) o un brigada retirado con aburrimiento crónico (de estos todos conocemos)



Es cierto, pero es la forma de expresarse, es como si sus mensajes estuviesen cifrados aposta, de 500 solo 1 es el correcto.De hecho estoy convencido que sus personajes son alteregos que se han inventado ellos mismos. Ninguno de los dos tiene un pelo de tonto aunque de vez en cuando den mucho por saco.Manejar varias identidades no es una tarea precisamente sencilla.Ademas de vez en cuando MV me recuerda a otro ilustre forero, su sentido del humor es exactamente el mismoienso:


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Es cierto, pero es la forma de expresarse, es como si sus mensajes estuviesen cifrados aposta, de 500 solo 1 es el correcto.De hecho estoy convencido que sus personajes son alteregos que se han inventado ellos mismos. Ninguno de los dos tiene un pelo de tonto aunque de vez en cuando den mucho por saco.Manejar varias identidades no es una tarea precisamente sencilla.Ademas de vez en cuando *MV me recuerda a otro ilustre forero,* su sentido del humor es exactamente el mismoienso:




No es él, aunque hace pocos días lo dudé durante un momento.


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Jun 2013)

MuertoViviente somos todos!!


----------



## Plimo del jato (6 Jun 2013)

Pliiiiiimo, no dejes que estos guebones se rían de vos. Mételes plomo

Vuelve a casa, tenemos rasión doble de guiscas


----------



## Vivomuriente (6 Jun 2013)

AYYY PLIMO QUE NOS HAN DESCUBIELTO!!!!!


----------



## nombre (6 Jun 2013)

"Veamos primero la definición de zombi que hace el diccionario de la RAE:
Persona que se supone muerta y que ha sido reanimada por arte de brujería, con el fin de dominar su voluntad"

Veamos ahora lo que dice la enciclopedia libre Wikipedia sobre el tema y aquí ya tendremos la primera pista real sobre los zombis:

"El zombie es un muerto viviente, o no muerto, cuya voluntad es controlada por un hechicero. Pertenece a la religión vudú. Haití, donde se dice que aún hay hechiceros vudú, es el principal foco de estas supersticiones. Existen historias terribles de gente que un día apareció muerta, fue enterrada por sus parientes y amigos, y regresó de ultratumba convertida en un zombie, sin voluntad. Actualmente se cree que hay parte de verdad en estas historias.

De el cierre de ayer Serenity... 8: ::



Buenos días, comenzamos la sesión de hoy. Saludos al pirata y su equipo en particular  :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Pecata, bertok todavía no es madame .... ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nuevo fichaje para mi AZST!!!!!!!! Mistress of the whip!!!!




nombre dijo:


> "Veamos primero la definición de zombi que hace el diccionario de la RAE:
> Persona que se supone muerta y que ha sido reanimada por arte de brujería, con el fin de dominar su voluntad"
> 
> De el cierre de ayer Serenity... 8: ::
> ...



LOL

Disculpe, pero esa definición es, al menos, incompleta:

Tipos de Zombi:

Parasíticos/virales
Experimentos-que-han-salido-chungos
Origen vodoo
Radiación
Muertos vivientes

Freak Level at critical stage ::


----------



## wetpiñata (6 Jun 2013)

Buenos días. ¡Qué mal rollo la volatilidad del Nikkei! Y precisamente en draghiday...


----------



## nombre (6 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nuevo fichaje para mi AZST!!!!!!!! Mistress of the whip!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He leído la primera definición y ahí he parado para venir a ponerlo :XX:

Pero es que sigo leyendo y da una segunda définición, Donde ya hasta habla de muertoviviente... 
para ponzi y fran. no será el jato para poder descargar lo que su otro perfil no puede decir?? Los horarios coinciden y el timming se le supone también. Igual se manifiesta para que lo incluya usted en su equipo :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jun 2013)

FranR:9203915 dijo:


> ponzi dijo:
> 
> 
> > Hay cosas que no las sabe cualquiera y a este de vez en cuando se le escapan, aunque haga quiera aparentar lo contrario.Yo le he pillado en mas de una ocasión con fundamentos de economía, fundamentales y con bastantes nociones de derivados, solo que claro es un post entre mil. No es tan ingenuo como aparenta
> ...





Cómo os tengo engañados...


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cómo os tengo engañados...



No sea modesto PIRATON... a quien madruga, Pandoro le ayuda. Con suerte ya no me ven hasta el cierre


----------



## paulistano (6 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> No sea modesto PIRATON... a quien madruga, Pandoro le ayuda. Con suerte ya no me ven hasta el cierre



Si abandona el barco avise:ouch:


Esperemos vayamos hoy desahogados y no con el culo prieto como me temo::


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Jun 2013)

buenos dias, como se espera la apertura?????


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jun 2013)

Pienso que el Conde Droghi la puede liar pardísima hoy,


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Si abandona el barco avise:ouch:
> 
> 
> Esperemos vayamos hoy desahogados y no con el culo prieto como me temo::



Nuestro estado natural en los últimos días es el de esfinter en retroversion defensiva, asi que un día más no importa.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

ya tenemos al sp500 en la alcista de corto plazo :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (6 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> ya tenemos al sp500 en la alcista de corto plazo :fiufiu:



A la orden mi coronel:XX::XX:


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2013)

A las órdenes de usia!!!

Como se nota el que ha hecho la mili!!!


----------



## Cascooscuro (6 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pienso que el Conde Droghi la puede liar pardísima hoy,



A que hora sale de su ataud?


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

Menudo movimiento mas a traicion han hecho ayer , tenia cortos en 8410 pero no pasa na , el eurostoxx50 rebota desde su mm50 , tiene el estocastico requetevendido .

el sp500 ya en la alcista de corto plazo y mm50 .

ahora si que romperemos la jran bajista , pero solo para estrellarnos con la jran alcista , eso de atacarla tanto significa que terminara por romperse , pero se esta dibujando un triangulo muy raro y un gap ya cerrado desde hace unos cuantos meses es la clave :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Menudo movimiento mas a traicion han hecho ayer , tenia cortos en 8410 pero no pasa na , el eurostoxx50 rebota desde su mm50 , tiene el estocastico requetevendido .
> 
> el sp500 ya en la alcista de corto plazo y mm50 .
> 
> ahora si que romperemos la jran bajista , pero solo para estrellarnos con la jran alcista , eso de atacarla tanto significa que terminara por romperse , pero se esta dibujando un triangulo muy raro y un gap ya cerrado desde hace unos cuantos meses es la clave :fiufiu:




Usted mande media vuelta ARR y verá como se gira esto


----------



## Jose (6 Jun 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> A que hora sale de su ataud?



_______________________________________

*Agenda para hoy:*


El BCE anuncia tipos de interés Zona Euro.
*06 de junio de 2013, . 13:45*

JGA Acciona.
06 de junio de 2013, Junio.

JGA Meliá Hotels.
06 de junio de 2013, Junio.

Comienza la reunión del Club Bilderberg Internacional.
06 de junio de 2013, Junio. A lo largo del día

Finaliza la reunión del Club Bilderberg Internacional.
09 de junio de 2013, Junio. A lo largo del día

Resultados J. M. Smucker.
06 de junio de 2013, 4T. Estimación: $1,15. Dato Previo: $1,10. Antes apertura

Peticiones desempleo EE.UU..
06 de junio de 2013, Semanal. 14:30

Charles Plosser, presidente de la Reserva Federal de Filadelfia, ofrece un discurso EE.UU..
06 de junio de 2013, . 18:00

Mercado de contado cerrado por festivo Suecia.
06 de junio de 2013, Junio. A lo largo del día

Tasa de desempleo ILO Francia.
06 de junio de 2013, 1T. Dato Previo: 10.6%. 07:30

Pedidos de fábrica Alemania.
06 de junio de 2013, Abril. Dato Previo: 2.2% (-0.4% y/y). 12:00

El BoE anuncia tipos de interés Reino Unido.
06 de junio de 2013, Junio. Estimación: 0.50%. Dato Previo: 0.50%. 13:00

Dividendo Natraceutical.
06 de junio de 2013, Junio. Estimación: 0,037 euros por acción . Apertura

saludos;


----------



## Burbujilimo (6 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Menudo movimiento mas a traicion han hecho ayer , tenia cortos en 8410 pero no pasa na , el eurostoxx50 rebota desde su mm50 , tiene el estocastico requetevendido .
> 
> el sp500 ya en la alcista de corto plazo y mm50 .
> 
> ahora si que romperemos la jran bajista , pero solo para estrellarnos con la jran alcista , eso de atacarla tanto significa que terminara por romperse , pero se esta dibujando un triangulo muy raro y un gap ya cerrado desde hace unos cuantos meses es la clave :fiufiu:



Y yo que creía que lo que llevabas era largos en 8420... ::::



muertoviviente dijo:


> salta stop y cargamos largos 8420 :Baile:



post9197478


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Y yo que creía que lo que llevabas era largos en 8420... ::::
> 
> 
> 
> post9197478



Tenga cuidado que lo arresta si le lleva la contraria


----------



## paulistano (6 Jun 2013)

Nunca habia seguido mts....madre mia los bandazos que pega....a ver si se define coño!!


----------



## pollastre (6 Jun 2013)

Está magníficamente explicado en esos párrafos, la verdad.

Por cierto (Ponzi) no te extrañes de casos como éste que describe FranR. El cementerio bursátil está lleno de gente técnicamente competente (ingenieros, cirujanos, arquitectos...) que, precisamente por eso, se aproximan al mercado con una actitud más o menos tipo "_Bueno bueno bueno... esto me lo meo y me lo cago yo en dos tardes, vamos_".

La diferencia entre los niñatos y los hombres, es que un hombre es capaz de encajar con gallardía y con un simple encogimiento de hombros que, si bien él puede ser muy bueno en su trabajo, eso no significa que tenga que ser bueno en, o incluso poder llegar a desempeñar siquiera, todos los trabajos.

Si no se es capaz de superar este punto, es cuando vienen las frustraciones, las ruinas personales y los dramas.




FranR dijo:


> Otro que no tiene NPI, o mejor dicho, no consigue aplicar todo lo estudiado para hacer rentable su operativa. Ha leído, estudiado, probado de todo y no le sale. Creo que se lo está currando pero la frustración de no encontrar el camino puede con él. Sus intentos cuando entra de buenas es conseguir información, y cuando no saca nada, insulta.
> 
> Esta última vez ha tratado de hacerlo con burdas maniobras de "ya se como lo haces, si no lo dices tú lo revelaré yo". Táctica de rangos de edades 13-17 años
> 
> Segunda táctica: "Eso que haces es mentira, farsante" buscando la reacción dándole pistas de como se sacan los niveles. Rango de edad 12-15 años


----------



## Ilustrador (6 Jun 2013)

A los buenos días.

Sin estar metido dentro de este mundillo, soy asiduo a los hilos del Ibex y a veces me pica el meter algo de dinero por probar, pero peco de prudente (o falta de coglioni). Me gusta el aprender cosas nuevas, y aquí se puede hacer.

Desde mi humilde punto de vista, y si los ojos no me engañan: ¿No parece que el ibex está dibujando un HCH? Si lo veo en semanal me queda más claro, pero como no tengo ni idea, lo comento para ver qué opináis vosotros.

Un saludo!


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

llevaba cortos en 8410 que cambie por largos 8420 , los buenos datos ejpañoles me hicieron creer que el ibex iria a contracorriente , de todos modos sabia que los gringos no podrian romper la alcista de corto plazo reforzada por la mm50 , asi que no hay riesgo 

por eso hablo de movimiento muu traicionero :ouch:

pero no me estoy preocupando mucho por el intra , estoy pensando en que es lo que pasara de aqui en adelante , porque salimos de este lateralismo y entramos en un mundo nuevo , le he estado dando vueltas al asunto y ayer cuando estaba medio dormido finalmente lo vi claro 

es un triangulo raro , ya os lo desvelare pero les adelanto que es traicionero a mas no poder y por eso es totalmente valido , porque tiene trampa


----------



## Cascooscuro (6 Jun 2013)

Ilustrador dijo:


> A los buenos días.
> 
> Sin estar metido dentro de este mundillo, soy asiduo a los hilos del Ibex y a veces me pica el meter algo de dinero por probar, pero peco de prudente (o falta de coglioni). Me gusta el aprender cosas nuevas, y aquí se puede hacer.
> 
> ...



I agree.....


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Jun 2013)

He probado a meter una orden en Colonial a 1,20 pero entre que lo pensaba y luego metía la orden se ha disparado y al final he quitado la orden.
Seguro que se pega un subidón de aupa.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> He probado a meter una orden en Colonial a 1,20 pero entre que lo pensaba y luego metía la orden se ha disparado y al final he quitado la orden.
> Seguro que se pega un subidón de aupa.





Imagínese que ya está en 1,26... 

Digamos que usted es la rana:

[YOUTUBE]dzXZ69PfQTA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cascooscuro (6 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> llevaba cortos en 8410 que cambie por largos 8420 , los buenos datos ejpañoles me hicieron creer que el ibex iria a contracorriente , de todos modos sabia que los gringos no podrian romper la alcista de corto plazo reforzada por la mm50 , asi que no hay riesgo
> 
> por eso hablo de movimiento muu traicionero :ouch:
> 
> ...



Se refiere usted a esto?:







La superior es la jran bajista...y la inferior la jran alcista


----------



## Nico (6 Jun 2013)

Entro, verifico si hay nuevas boops puestas por alguno de los operadores serios. Dejo un saludo. Mantengo mi posición en Bankinter y Bankia y me retiro.



*PD* = Pirata maldito, ya vi que has armado un MAG (Mutual Assistance Group) antizombie y has dejado fuera a una gran parte del foro... ni bien nos convirtamos en zombies al PRIMERO que atacaremos será a ti !! 


*PD2* = Buenísima la posición del "_hombre que muere primero_"... me he reído a morir ayer cuando la vi.


----------



## paulistano (6 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Imagínese que ya está en 1,26...
> 
> Digamos que usted es la rana:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]dzXZ69PfQTA[/YOUTUBE]





Sigues dentro o te saltó el stop??

Hoy viene en el confidencial la noticia de que villar mir no se ha decidido....no te la copio que estoy desde elipad y es un lio de cojones....::


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Imagínese que ya está en 1,26...
> 
> Digamos que usted es la rana:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]dzXZ69PfQTA[/YOUTUBE]



Muuy bueno.

Además de osos y toros, de leones y gacelas, en el zoo de los mercaosh también somos ranas.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Se refiere usted a esto?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no me refiero a eso , la jran bajista digamos que esta bien dibujada aunque el grafico es penoso , la jran alcista no es esa , a estas alturas no sabe cual es la jran alcista , una pista esta por encima de la jran bajista


----------



## Cascooscuro (6 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no me refiero a eso , la jran bajista digamos que esta bien dibujada aunque el grafico es penoso , la jran alcista no es esa , a estas alturas no sabe cual es la jran alcista , una pista esta por encima de la jran bajista



Si va usted a criticar mih humildeh graficoh le niego el saludo.

:no:


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sigues dentro o te saltó el stop??
> 
> Hoy viene en el confidencial la noticia de que villar mir no se ha decidido....no te la copio que estoy desde elipad y es un lio de cojones....::




Ya, ya lo he leido. Torreal por libre quizá. 

Sigo dentro. Vi que que pegaba tantos bandazos de 5% en minutos que activé el modo "fiarme de mis instintos y stop mental"... +20.63 estamos, pero sólo con 3.000 euros.

De cualquier forma, no me gusta mucho el escenario. No tengo SL ni SP, ni puestos ni mentales... Un tronco en la corriente.


----------



## Nico (6 Jun 2013)

Ah!, me olvidaba...

Realmente este hilo es de una calidad apabullante. Tiene como pequeño problema (aunque eso lo hace divertido) que hay tanta charla intermedia que, ponerse al día, demanda siempre mucho tiempo pero, las perlas de sabiduría que se obtienen son exquisitas.

Hace un rato leía a *Janus* diciendo:_ "... hay que seguir la tendencia no intentar acertar el giro..."_

En mi caso particular ese es el problema con el que tengo que luchar siempre... mi ego y soberbia me llevan a *querer adivinar el punto de giro exacto* (cosa que para mi desgracia acierto en muchos casos y eso hace que no termine de aprender la lección) y hace más difícil mi operatoria.

Supongo que le pasará a muchos (o, les habrá pasado en su época gacelística) y es una lección que hay que aprender RAPIDO o te comen las cucarachas.

Quien esté en esto para el LARGO plazo, tiene que dejar el ego de lado, no pensar que es Messi y hará siempre goles imposibles, esperar la tendencia y subirse a ella (y bajarse cuando se termina). Punto.

Las virguerias y los firuletes preciosísticos hay que dejarlos para la pista de patinaje. En la bolsa *SOLIDEZ y SENCILLEZ*.

El que aprende eso, aunque luego se "aburra", tiene el pastel resuelto.

===

Como digo, un hilo de gente *MUY sabia*, donde SIEMPRE se aprenden grandes cosas (entre medio de risas y boops desde ya) y que tendría que ser materia obligada para cualquiera que invierta en bolsa.

Lamento no poder pasar más seguido. Me enriquecen.


----------



## Ilustrador (6 Jun 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Se refiere usted a esto?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tengo varias dudas: 

1º.-¿Cuando empezó a subir no coincide más o menos con las noticias sobre la poca rentabilidad de los depósitos y tal?

2º.-El Capital busca maximizar beneficios, ergo les conviene comprar abajo y que el vulgo empieze a entrar en modo "me lo quitan de las manos". Acumulación-distribución. ¿No?

3º.-HCH significa que es incapaz de superar el máximo y pierde fuelle. Entra menos dinero y se viene abajo. (No me gusta "desplome", sino más bien empieza un ciclo bajista)

4º.-En definitiva, viendo el pais hecho unos zorros, el dinero se mueve en busca de dinero, no creando riqueza, y esto es lo que ha hecho desde el verano pasado. ¿Puede que veamos un cambio de tendencia?

Gracias, y comentad (con d. Imperativo) si lo deseáis.

---------- Post added 06-jun-2013 at 08:00 ----------




Nico dijo:


> El que aprende eso, aunque luego se "aburra", tiene el pastel resuelto.



Gustosamente cambiaría diversión por dinero. Para divertirme, tengo el mundo real: para empezar me iría a la playa, por ejemplo. Luego ya veríamos


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ya, ya lo he leido. Torreal por libre quizá.
> 
> Sigo dentro. Vi que que pegaba tantos bandazos de 5% en minutos que activé el modo "fiarme de mis instintos y stop mental"... +20.63 estamos, pero sólo con 3.000 euros.
> 
> De cualquier forma, no me gusta mucho el escenario. No tengo SL ni SP, ni puestos ni mentales... Un tronco en la corriente.



Lo que he visto y me ha gustado es la vela de retroceso de ayer con poco volumen, parece que la gente no está dispuesta a soltarlas y esperan subidas.
En media hora de sesión ya habían superado ese volumen y veía factible una operación a corto plazo. Ahora mismo paso de andar detrás del precio y la sigo desde la barrera.
Suerte.

---------- Post added 06-jun-2013 at 10:06 ----------

Por otro lado tenemos FCC que ahora se encuentra en zona clave, la zona 8,30-8,50 es terreno pantanoso.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2013)

Ilustrador, empezó a subir al rebufo del SP. E imagino que empezará la caída cuando éste la consolide. Lo de los depósitos aquí en mi opinión es pecata minuta. Los que entraron en bolsa al amparo de esas noticias no son ni gacelas, más bien dicdics. De hecho, el volumen en bolsa no ha sido demasiado alto según los datos de BME.

Y que veremos un cambio de tendencia es seguro. Lo difícil es saber cuándo.


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Jun 2013)

Ok, soy una niñata de cierta edad, pero tambien, aún sabiendo que esto no es fácil y que no tenemos ni zorra idea, puede gustarnos, como aprendizaje e incluso como juego. Pierdo menos aqui que en las multiples lotos que juega la gente, mientras que yo ni las miro

Al menos esto es , como diria " más intelectual" o "más chic. Y a veces, tan solo a veces gano pasta





pollastre dijo:


> Está magníficamente explicado en esos .
> 
> La diferencia entre los niñatos y los hombres, es que un hombre es capaz de encajar con gallardía y con un simple encogimiento de hombros que, si bien él puede ser muy bueno en su trabajo, eso no significa que tenga que ser bueno en, o incluso poder llegar a desempeñar siquiera, todos los trabajos.
> 
> Si no se es capaz de superar este punto, es cuando vienen las frustraciones, las ruinas personales y los dramas.


----------



## Ilustrador (6 Jun 2013)

En definitiva, ghkghk (¿por qué no usas también la j? sería más cómodo ):

Cuando el SP resbale, el ibex se partirá la crisma. Merci!


----------



## wetpiñata (6 Jun 2013)

Ilustrador dijo:


> Gustosamente cambiaría diversión por dinero. Para divertirme, tengo el mundo real: para empezar me iría a la playa, por ejemplo. Luego ya veríamos



yo me voy esta tarde. Mi perro me espera para correr por las dunas... y a Draghi que le den. Si encima se encapota un poco para sacudirse los primeros turistas será perfecto. Contra el lateral: fideuà


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2013)

Ilustrador dijo:


> En definitiva, ghkghk (¿por qué no usas también la j? sería más cómodo ):
> 
> Cuando el SP resbale, el ibex se partirá la crisma. Merci!



Ojo, que el Ibex es un alma libre. Esa es la teoría, pero... 

PS. Porque el día que aporreé el teclado cuando me pidieron un nick sólo utilicé corazón e índice de la izquierda e índice de la derecha. Pero sí, tiene usted razón.

PS2. Contra el lateral, fideúa... es la frase del mes.


----------



## pollastre (6 Jun 2013)

Ud. no suele ponerse a insultar a los demás cuando pierde platita en bolsa 

Ese mensaje no iba por Ud., mujer...



Ajetreo dijo:


> Ok, soy una niñata de cierta edad, pero tambien, aún sabiendo que esto no es fácil y que no tenemos ni zorra idea, puede gustarnos, como aprendizaje e incluso como juego. Pierdo menos aqui que en las multiples lotos que juega la gente, mientras que yo ni las miro
> 
> Al menos esto es , como diria " más intelectual" o "más chic. Y a veces, tan solo a veces gano pasta


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

el sp500 tiene medio techo hecho , mientras termina de hacer el techo , el ibex llegara al objetivo y entonces brutal rally bajista que te crio :abajo:

eso sera dentro de 10 sesiones aprox , en el ibex se va a producir la rotura de la jran bajista , que ahora si que a cobrado importancia y ya nadie niega su existencia , se producira una explosion de alegria por haber terminado con semejante directriz todopoderosa , pero la alegria durara poco , porque apenas subiremos un poco mas y pumba pabajo :fiufiu:

de alguna forma aun seguiremos bajo el influjo de la jran bajista y un gap lejano ya cerrado sera la clave porque de el dependera la existencia o no de un triangulo de manual :rolleye:


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2013)

CAF se va a pegar un paseito a la baja bastante curioso hoy.


----------



## Roninn (6 Jun 2013)

_Got k-k-k-kicked from Arcelor._

Me quedo en liquidez a excepción de unas FCC.

Lo jodido es que los yankis se pueden tirar 7 meses haciendo techo. ::


----------



## romanrdgz (6 Jun 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> _Got k-k-k-kicked from Arcelor._
> 
> Me quedo en liquidez a excepción de unas FCC.
> 
> Lo jodido es que los yankis se pueden tirar 7 meses haciendo techo. ::



Tan mal veis Arcelor por aquí? A corto es cierto que no pinta bien, pero a largo yo le veo mucha capacidad de crecimiento. Yo lo tengo sin SL ni nada...


----------



## paulistano (6 Jun 2013)

No les digo na, yo entre ayer....a por un 5% y adios...


----------



## TenienteDan (6 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No les digo na, yo entre ayer....a por un 5% y adios...



Estoy con usted en este barco de acero, 9,73 PM...


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Tan mal veis Arcelor por aquí? A corto es cierto que no pinta bien, pero a largo yo le veo mucha capacidad de crecimiento. Yo lo tengo sin SL ni nada...




Yo creo que a largo hay bastante consenso que será buena opción. Pero claro, largo puede ser dentro de dos años y un 15% por debajo. Y son pocos los foreros que contemplen así la bolsa. 

Yo por ejemplo no tendría problemas en quedármelas.

Amadeus es la que es un puñetero martillo pilón. A la suya, sin que se hable de ella, pero no cae ni a tiros.


----------



## Roninn (6 Jun 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Tan mal veis Arcelor por aquí? A corto es cierto que no pinta bien, pero a largo yo le veo mucha capacidad de crecimiento. Yo lo tengo sin SL ni nada...



A mi no me hagan ni caso. Soy krill bursatil comparado con los grandes de este hilo.

No la veo mal pero no estoy para posbles perdidas gordas teniendo el saldo positivo este año. Ahora pegara un zurriagazo para arriba posiblemente despues de despiojarse.

_Mantener el capital, mantener el capital y mantener el capital_ pone en mi libro.


----------



## Janus (6 Jun 2013)

Servidor se ha apeado de FCC con un +16,9% de reward que por el tamaño de la posición era muy rico. Buscaré un punto de entrada fiable por abajo si baja o por arriba si se fuga+consolida la importante resistencia de 8,5.

Esta salida no ha sido un abandono del barco, simplemente un movimiento táctico .... siendo la estrategia de fondo aquellos +200.000 euros de reward comentados en algún hilo.


----------



## juanfer (6 Jun 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> A mi no me hagan ni caso. Soy krill bursatil comparado con los grandes de este hilo.
> 
> No la veo mal pero *no estoy para posbles perdidas gordas* teniendo el saldo positivo este año. Ahora pegara un zurriagazo para arriba posiblemente despues de despiojarse.
> 
> _Mantener el capital, mantener el capital y mantener el capital_ pone en mi libro.



A los mercados se entra llorado, con lo que si no quiere perder le aconsejo que no entre.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jun 2013)

Nico dijo:


> Entro, verifico si hay nuevas boops puestas por alguno de los operadores serios. Dejo un saludo. Mantengo mi posición en Bankinter y Bankia y me retiro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boobs Nico, Boobs.






Ya he comentado que el grupo es el inicial. A usted lo veo como un solitario, que perdió todo por la Argentina, rodeado de zombies y armado hasta los diente, entrando en contacto con el *ZAST *(*Z*ombie *A*pocalypse *S*urvival *T*eam) por radio de onda larga.... Lo estoy viendo ya!!!!

_*NICO aguanta!!!!!!!!!*_









Janus dijo:


> Servidor se ha apeado de FCC con un +16,9% de reward que por el tamaño de la posición era muy rico. Buscaré un punto de entrada fiable por abajo si baja o por arriba si se fuga+consolida la importante resistencia de 8,5.
> 
> Esta salida no ha sido un abandono del barco, simplemente un movimiento táctico .... siendo la estrategia de fondo aquellos +200.000 euros de reward comentados en algún hilo.



Ni una explicación, el mercado es dinámico, tu puedes cambiar de opnión., etc, vamos que tu p0lla manda!!

Enhorabuena y la esperamos en cincoorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Janus (6 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Boobs Nico, Boobs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo digo por avisar a la forería, yo canto en directo.


----------



## romanrdgz (6 Jun 2013)

Roninn dijo:


> A mi no me hagan ni caso. Soy krill bursatil comparado con los grandes de este hilo.
> 
> No la veo mal pero no estoy para posbles perdidas gordas teniendo el saldo positivo este año. Ahora pegara un zurriagazo para arriba posiblemente despues de despiojarse.
> 
> _Mantener el capital, mantener el capital y mantener el capital_ pone en mi libro.



Hombre, no sé en qué punto has entrado a Arcelor. Pero Yo llevo ya 2-3 semanitas y apenas he perdido un 3%. Y antes de eso estuvo el valor en los 9 pelaos, con lo que habría hasta ganancia de haber entrado ahí.

No tengo prisa, Arcelor sube sí o sí. Otra cosa será que me queme las manos en cuanto la vea en 11 y abandone mi largoplacismo. No lo descarto, porque aunque a muy largo la veo genial, el cataplof que nos tenemos que dar en algún momento cuando caiga el SP500 me acojona un poco.:cook:


----------



## Roninn (6 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> A los mercados se entra llorado, con lo que si no quiere perder le aconsejo que no entre.



Gracias por el consejo pero prefiero limitar el riesgo.

Aunque como puse hace 1 mes al trastear con Bankia.



Roninn dijo:


> Gracias amiguete, lo hago lo hago. Carga pequeña, riesgo alto. Perdidas en caso de bloqueo de la acción asumibles.
> 
> Al mercado se viene llorado de casa. Saludos


----------



## Tio Masclet (6 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lo digo por avisar a la forería, yo canto en directo.



¿Sigue usted dentro de PRISA? Cómo la ve.


----------



## atman (6 Jun 2013)

Tomo un gráfico prestado y añado, me gustaría que estuviéramos en el círculo, como preludio de algo más gordo, pero mucho me temo que estemos en el rectángulo...


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jun 2013)

Que parados están los índices...


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Jun 2013)

yo tambien sigo en arcerlor, por lo menos hasta que reparta dividendos que creo es en julio.
las tengo en 9.8 y si sube a 11 vendo....
estoy viendo que el dia 7 hay junta general "SE CELEBRAR EN LA RESIDENCIA LA GRANDA (GOZÓN), ASTURIAS, EL PRÓXIMO DÍA 7 DE JUNIO DE 2013 IT WILL TAKE PLACE IN RESIDENCIA LA GRANDA (GOZÓN), ASTURIAS, JUNE 7TH 2013"


----------



## paulistano (6 Jun 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> yo tambien sigo en arcerlor, por lo menos hasta que reparta dividendos que creo es en julio.
> las tengo en 9.8 y si sube a 11 vendo....
> estoy viendo que el dia 7 hay junta general "SE CELEBRAR EN LA RESIDENCIA LA GRANDA (GOZÓN), ASTURIAS, EL PRÓXIMO DÍA 7 DE JUNIO DE 2013 IT WILL TAKE PLACE IN RESIDENCIA LA GRANDA (GOZÓN), ASTURIAS, JUNE 7TH 2013"



Pero para recibir dividendo tengo entendido que había que tenerlas en mayo.... No se que día....


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Jun 2013)

mierda......


----------



## romanrdgz (6 Jun 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> yo tambien sigo en arcerlor, por lo menos hasta que reparta dividendos que creo es en julio.
> las tengo en 9.8 y si sube a 11 vendo....
> estoy viendo que el dia 7 hay junta general "SE CELEBRAR EN LA RESIDENCIA LA GRANDA (GOZÓN), ASTURIAS, EL PRÓXIMO DÍA 7 DE JUNIO DE 2013 IT WILL TAKE PLACE IN RESIDENCIA LA GRANDA (GOZÓN), ASTURIAS, JUNE 7TH 2013"



Anda, pues mañana estoy por mi Asturias querida. Si lo llego a saber me hubiera pillado un vuelo más tempranero, que eso de la residencia la Granda en Gozón suena molt bien  ¿A qué hora es? Lo mismo mando a mi novia de representante legal :XX:



paulistano dijo:


> Pero para recibir dividendo tengo entendido que había que tenerlas en mayo.... No se que día....



Creo que el límite era el 24 de mayo, pero estoy hablando de memoria. De todos modos tampoco es un dividendo para dar palmas...


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

owned inesperado


----------



## juanfer (6 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que parados están los índices...



La calma antes de la tormenta que va a desencadenar Draghi.


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Jun 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> mierda......



¿Que le ha pasado, ha sido grave. Visita expres de Pandoro


----------



## Krim (6 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> La calma antes de la tormenta que va a desencadenar Draghi.



¿Va corto o largo? Esa es la pregunta del millón de euros...


----------



## juanfer (6 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Va corto o largo? Esa es la pregunta del millón de euros...



Voy largo con unas philips.


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Jun 2013)

¿Cómo veis a Mediast?
Anda fuerte hoy, puede haber hecho un apoyo en la zona 5,90 para continuar con las subidas:. En semanal y mensual pinta bastante bien.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Voy largo con unas philips.



creo que se referia a si drogui va corto o largo :fiufiu:


----------



## LOLO08 (6 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Arcelor: Se vió que la potencia de la fuga rápidamente remitió así que había que salir, como cantamos en su día con trade propio. Se ha ido a tomar por el culo la estructura y el estocástico es bajista. No es un sitio en el que hay que estar.
> 
> 
> 
> Mts me dio para cena y media y pago de comisiones. No me quejo pero esperaba mas


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

amonoh arcistas :Baile:

no hay piedad para los bajistas :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jun 2013)

Respecto a Arcelor, lo posteé ayer







En mi planteamiento da igual que se vaya a los 10 largos, que se podría ir, pero ya se están girando los indicadores después de que el precio se haya acercado a zona de resistencias y esta posibilidad se debilita. EMHO esto se va a dar un buen viaje por debajo de 7€,casi un 30% por debajo.... :cook:

Recuerden que el precio está en zona de resistencias y conformando un techo después de haber subido un 20%, a mi me parece que entrar a estos precios es meterse en bolas con el ojete lubricado en la ostra azul.....


----------



## romanrdgz (6 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Respecto a Arcelor, lo posteé ayer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te digo que no pueda bajar, pero hasta 7€ es una previsión un tanto apocalíptica (salvo hostiazo general de las bolsas). La resistencia ahora mismo está en 10€, que no fue capaz de superarla dignamente.

No obstante, ya que estamos, ¿cuáles son los indicadores que te llevan a esa opinión?


----------



## inversobres (6 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amonoh arcistas :Baile:
> 
> no hay piedad para los bajistas :no:



[YOUTUBE]qeYwpUWCAU0[/YOUTUBE]

Calentando el ambiente para la hora "D". Como salga rana el "carasapo" de Droghi ya veremos.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (6 Jun 2013)

OH no! va a chocar con la jran bajista!


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Jun 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Janus dijo:
> 
> 
> > Arcelor: Se vió que la potencia de la fuga rápidamente remitió así que había que salir, como cantamos en su día con trade propio. Se ha ido a tomar por el culo la estructura y el estocástico es bajista. No es un sitio en el que hay que estar.
> ...


----------



## amago45 (6 Jun 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¿Sigue usted dentro de PRISA? Cómo la ve.



Acaba de entrar Bankia (CMD) comprando 800k acciones a mercado y nos hemos ido a 0,215. Parece que ha dejado otra parte de la orden (180k) a 0,20 ( GRUPO PRISA - Invertia Foros )

Mientras Cebrian paseándose por el Foro Bildelberg con Isla y de Guindos ... ... 8:8:8:
Guindos, Cebrián y Pablo Isla, los españoles que asistirán a la reunión del Club Bilderberg


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Jun 2013)

Janus, te apeas de FCC? Qué sabes pájaro?


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Jun 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Janus, te apeas de FCC? Qué sabes pájaro?



Pues si hubiera esperado un poquito...8,62. + 4%


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Respecto a Arcelor, lo posteé ayer
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Asume usted que eso es necesariamente malo...


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

8405 cerramos largos y abrimos cortos :Baile:


----------



## Cascooscuro (6 Jun 2013)

Que dice sl Sr. Droghi?


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

aun no dice na pero ya salieron los tipos y han quedado igual en 0,5% , al ibex lo van a llevar hasta la jran bajista para el vencimiento del 21 asi que aun hay tiempo para tontear y tal vez buscar la mm200 ienso:


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> aun no dice na pero ya salieron los tipos y han quedado igual en 0,5% , al ibex lo van a llevar hasta la jran bajista para el vencimiento del 21 asi que aun hay tiempo para tontear y tal vez buscar la mm200 ienso:



Ahora es cuando se van a perder los dineros de los gacelones. Ponte largo


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Jun 2013)

Prisa poquito a poquito...


----------



## LOLO08 (6 Jun 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> LOLO08 dijo:
> 
> 
> > mira ahora el que sale..... el que tiene Natraceutica , jejejeje
> ...


----------



## Roninn (6 Jun 2013)

Entre motivado en FCC por Janus y sigo su estela en la posición, salto del barco. Tenia una entrada un tanto alta, en los 8,05.

2/3 cierres positivos en la semana y cierro chiringo que la alegria dura poco en la casa del pobre.

En bendita liquidez.

Congratz a los Colonialistas.


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (6 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ahora es cuando se van a perder los dineros de los gacelones. Ponte largo



Me lo podrías explicar un poquito más, Bertok? para gacelones como yo...


----------



## hombre-mosca (6 Jun 2013)

Bueno, parece que hay lluvia de mana ....








Por cierto buscando esa imagen me salio esta tambien.







No la comento por que me da cosa, pero hace mucho tiempo habia gente entendida...


----------



## paulistano (6 Jun 2013)

entro a saludar a pepon y me voy8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jun 2013)

romanrdgz dijo:


> No te digo que no pueda bajar, pero hasta 7€ es una previsión un tanto apocalíptica (salvo hostiazo general de las bolsas). La resistencia ahora mismo está en 10€, que no fue capaz de superarla dignamente.
> 
> No obstante, ya que estamos, ¿cuáles son los indicadores que te llevan a esa opinión?



Soy un jinete del apocalipsis ::

RSI y MACD


----------



## inversobres (6 Jun 2013)

Cuidadico a las dos y media.


----------



## jaialro (6 Jun 2013)

Imagen del bajista del culibex, que estáis todo el rato hablando de el. Yo solo toco el sp.


----------



## LOLO08 (6 Jun 2013)

Como se nota que MM se ha puesto corto...


----------



## paulistano (6 Jun 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Como se nota que MM se ha puesto corto...



Está acaso confundiendo a MM con MV?:8:


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

la jran bajista esta pasando ahora mismo por los 8511,666 

la zona 8420 es resistencia clara , tal y como estan los indicadoreh ya no deben quedar mas de una o dos sesiones bajistas , al ibex deben llevarlo si o si a la mm200 que es el verdadero soportazo del ibex ienso:


----------



## boquiman (6 Jun 2013)

conferencia Draghi
ECB: Webcasts: ECB monetary policy decisions


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

los datos de paro gringo salen casi exactamente lo esperado , ahora si que lo tienen dificil , no pueden decir aquello de que lo malo es bueno 

veamos lo que dice drogui :fiufiu:


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Jun 2013)

Super Mario......


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

drogui se limita solo a recordar como de mal va la coñomia , no tie na que hacer , se necesitaba una rebaja de tipos :abajo:


----------



## Snowball (6 Jun 2013)

Pues el EURUSD va parriba como un cohete...



> La política monetaria seguirá laxa todo lo que haga falta.
> 
> Dicen que vigilan estrechamente toda la información, esta frase la suele decir cuando andan pensando en bajar de nuevo tipos.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

no tie na que hacer el tio , el mercado tie deficit de droja y el spaguetti no se lo da :abajo:


----------



## Snowball (6 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no tie na que hacer el tio , el mercado tie deficit de droja y el spaguetti no se lo da :abajo:



Eso parece... a ver que dice del OMT ....


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

es que se limita a recordarnos los malos datos de todo el mes pasado , si no viene con droja no hay na que hacer :abajo:


----------



## Snowball (6 Jun 2013)

Al EURUSD le gusta...



> 1.3135 0.0041(0.3200%) 8:42AM EDT



¿Alguna explicación ejpertuna?

---------- Post added 06-jun-2013 at 14:45 ----------

Jo jo jo !!



> Las bolsas bajan tras decir Draghi que la extensión de más años para cumplir con el austericidio solo debe darse en casos excepcionales. En suma que a seguir con el austericidio





---------- Post added 06-jun-2013 at 14:45 ----------

NAda de impresora (por el momento)


----------



## hombre-mosca (6 Jun 2013)

Ufff, todo esta en modo [putalocuraon]


----------



## Snowball (6 Jun 2013)

Joder con el EURUSD !!



> *1.3152 0.0059 *





---------- Post added 06-jun-2013 at 14:50 ----------

Se mueve mucho



> 1.3162 0.0069(0.5200%)


----------



## j.w.pepper (6 Jun 2013)

Yo también me bajé de FCC en 8,50 - buen reward desde los 7,81 -, gracias sr. Janus. Estamos en liquidez para esperar mejores oportunidades.


----------



## Snowball (6 Jun 2013)

Parece que el Euro sube por posibles futuras LTROS ...



> Esto sí le gustará a las bolsas porque acaba de decir que se ha discutido ampliamente sobre medidas no convencionales y se ha hablado de ABS, LTROS y de colaterales. Este tipo de cosas son las que quería la bolsa.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

Snowball dijo:


> Joder con el EURUSD !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en realidad habian esperanzas de una bajada de tipos :rolleye:

---------- Post added 06-jun-2013 at 15:04 ----------

vamos ibex hijoeputa a por los 8100 :Baile:


----------



## Krim (6 Jun 2013)

Iba corto...El problema es que el Jato también va corto, con lo que, de no corregirse esta situación, la estabilidad del Universo tal como lo conocemos está en serio peligro. Habla con SuperMario y ponte de acuerdo.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (6 Jun 2013)

Creo que hoy el ibex termina en rojo, menudo giro


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

tercera sesion consecutiva en la que el ibex es rechazado desde la zona 8420 , los 8250 ahora si que estan en peligro , pero debajo tenemos a la mm200 en 8100 , que es tambien el 61,8% fibonazi del tramo 7750-8670 , realmente es la mm200 el gran soportazo del ibex , cuidado pues gaceleridos :no:


----------



## hombre-mosca (6 Jun 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Creo que hoy el ibex termina en rojo, menudo giro




Berde, y bien berde time left to go 10 min. + 20 min.

Estoy gacelero total... no me hagan caso.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Berde, y bien berde time left to go 10 min. + 20 min.
> 
> Estoy gacelero total... no me hagan caso.



abandona toda esperanza gacelilla :no:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (6 Jun 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Berde, y bien berde time left to go 10 min. + 20 min.
> 
> Estoy gacelero total... no me hagan caso.








Be caution

---------- Post added 06-jun-2013 at 15:26 ----------

Ok ya estamos en rojooooo.. que te cojo


----------



## paulistano (6 Jun 2013)

2.000 SAN más a 5,48

Stop en 5,39:ouch:


----------



## Lechu (6 Jun 2013)

............................................................


----------



## paulistano (6 Jun 2013)

marditoh ejpeculaore que nos tiran los mercaoh!!!

---------- Post added 06-jun-2013 at 15:33 ----------

salta el Stop en Arcelor.....buen viaje a los que se queden dentro....


----------



## j.w.pepper (6 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> marditoh ejpeculaore que nos tiran los mercaoh!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-jun-2013 at 15:33 ----------
> 
> salta el Stop en Arcelor.....buen viaje a los que se queden dentro....



Cuidado con él de SAN también, vaya sesión la de hoy.


----------



## paulistano (6 Jun 2013)

a ver si nos marcamos un reversal chulo coño!!


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (6 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> a ver si nos marcamos un reversal chulo coño!!



¿No le parece bastante reversal el que acabamos de presenciar?


----------



## jaialro (6 Jun 2013)

Que puteros como barren a mala fe, esta el mercado para o tocarlo ni con wifi.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

cerrados cortos 8405-8260 cargamos largos 8260 :Baile:

a rebotado en el soportito :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (6 Jun 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> ¿No le parece bastante reversal el que acabamos de presenciar?




Me refiero "chulo" para los larguistas.....el que hemos visto ha sido un reversal "joputa".


o "inquinoso", más bien::


----------



## itaka (6 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> 2.000 SAN más a 5,48
> 
> Stop en 5,39:ouch:



como ves al santander pq a mi me han saltado los stops a 5.49, y no se si esperar en 5.1


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

vamos ibex a por los 8900 :no:


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2013)

Que sesión más bonita, alegría alegría!!!


----------



## paulistano (6 Jun 2013)

itaka dijo:


> como ves al santander pq a mi me han saltado los stops a 5.49, y no se si esperar en 5.1



Yo voy desde 5,31 cargadito....en los entornos de los 5,35 soltaría gran parte.

Estando a 5,64 como han estado hace nada:ouch:


----------



## j.w.pepper (6 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrados cortos 8405-8260 cargamos largos 8260 :Baile:
> 
> a rebotado en el soportito :Baile:



Usted jato y FranR son los reyes de los niveles, parece que se hacen la competencia mutuamente.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

itaka dijo:


> como ves al santander pq a mi me han saltado los stops a 5.49, y no se si esperar en 5.1



el SAN tiene varios gaps el mas alto en 6,20 , gaps que cerraran si o si


----------



## paulistano (6 Jun 2013)

Y ahora tengo que salir una hora, caguntó....

A ver quéme encuentro a la vuelta....por suerte forexpros en el movil es mi hamijo


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (6 Jun 2013)

Hola k asen?
Capturando el reversal o que asen?
::


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Usted jato y FranR son los reyes de los niveles, parece que se hacen la competencia mutuamente.



flanderERRE es el rey de los nivelitos osea niveles intradia , a MV le van mas los niveles de medio plazo :no:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (6 Jun 2013)

Se ha puesto verde otra vez... vaya con el soportito


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> a ver si nos marcamos un reversal chulo coño!!



No, si el reversal ya está hecho. Usted lo que quiere es un re-reversal.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (6 Jun 2013)

Vamooos !!


----------



## Krim (6 Jun 2013)

Mi humirde interpretasió: Pánico gacelérido provocado por el Conde Droghi, respondido en el 8250 por las manos fuertes, con un "hasta aquí".


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Usted jato y FranR son los reyes de los niveles, parece que se hacen la competencia mutuamente.





muertoviviente dijo:


> flanderERRE es el rey de los nivelitos osea niveles intradia , a MV le van mas los niveles de medio plazo :no:



Cierto los suyos son de medio plazo, hace unos minutos he visto que decía 8100 y hace unas horas que nos íbamos al cielo. :XX:

Cortilargo es mi pastor nada me falta.


A SUS OLDENES 

P.D. Si es tan amable no mezcle en la misma frase mi nombre y el del gato, eso debe traer muy mala suerte


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Jun 2013)

fuera del etf inverso, y dentro del SAN.
si baja un poco mas le meto otro tanto a MTS


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en realidad habian esperanzas de una bajada de tipos :rolleye:
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-jun-2013 at 15:04 ----------
> 
> vamos ibex hijoeputa a por los 8100 :Baile:





muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos ibex a por los 8900 :no:



Esto es una horquilla a medio plazo (30 minutos de diferencia). Estrategia ganadora ::

No desfallezca mi coroné, se puede seguir superando :XX::XX:


----------



## hombre-mosca (6 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Que sesión más bonita, alegría alegría!!!



Y que uste lo diga. Ese es un dia que hace aficion.

-Dias de vino y rosas.
-Traicion.
-Reconciliacion.
-Pepon.
-Pandoro.

Hoy estan todos aqui bailando con las sillas.

PD. ola, ke ase jato?


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

va ustec tambien cortilargo señol flanderERRE ? ienso:

el estocastico del eurostoxx50 ya debe estar cerca de 0 , lo mismo el del sp500 se impone el rebote , pero cuidadin porque el itraxx sube ahora mismo un 4% y nos puede fastidiar la operativa :ouch:


----------



## Krim (6 Jun 2013)

O por cierto, dentro 2.000 días en 5.95


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> va ustec tambien cortilargo señol flanderERRE ? ienso:
> 
> el estocastico del eurostoxx50 ya debe estar cerca de 0 , lo mismo el del sp500 se impone el rebote , pero cuidadin porque el itraxx sube ahora mismo un 4% y nos puede fastidiar la operativa :ouch:



Estoy fuera, la táctica larga cerrada hace un buen rato. 

Ahora a buscar punto de entrada ...largo mientras el sistema no diga lo contrario. ¿Como va su paper trading?

El largo en 8420, que se habrá convertido por arte de magia en corto ¿Lo cerró? :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Estoy fuera, la táctica larga cerrada hace un buen rato.
> 
> Ahora a buscar punto de entrada ...largo mientras el sistema no diga lo contrario. ¿Como va su paper trading?
> 
> El largo en 8420, que se habrá convertido por arte de magia en corto ¿Lo cerró? :XX::XX::XX:



se cerro perdiendo pipas , aprovechamos pa cargar corti-cortos y ahora intentando pillar el rebote que nos llevara a los cielos 

bueno creo que MV ya cubrio su limite de dar coba al ejpertito , ya mañana si eso :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jun 2013)

La que ha liado el Dronji


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

vamos ibex hijoeputa a por la jran bajista :ouch: ya casi lo tenemos :Baile:


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La que ha liado el Dronji



Los accionistas de Colonial, Gamesa y CAF apoyamos al señor Droguis para presidente de la galaxia.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ave phoenix (6 Jun 2013)

Parece que BBVA se ha parado en los 7.00 :


----------



## Abner (6 Jun 2013)

@FranR. Ostras ,no me había fijado, ¿me has copiado el nivel del 8234 (8233 en mi caso) o lo has calculado por tu sistema ienso:

La cuestión es, ¿se tocará el 8234?

Me salía una posible extensión de nivel hasta el 8216.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (6 Jun 2013)

Estoy mirandome unas Danone para l/p.
¿alguna sugerencia de entrada?


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Estoy mirandome unas Danone para l/p.
> ¿alguna sugerencia de entrada?



Piensa que la doble tribulación en Francia es complicada de recuperar. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

comprad coño que es ejpaña , vamos :ouch: :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Que sesión más bonita, alegría alegría!!!



Y que lo diga, birras en el Chiquito con tapa de romojón granadino. First Class hoyga!!!!!








yum-yum




FranR dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We know who he really is...


----------



## Abner (6 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y que lo diga, birras en el Chiquito con tapa de romojón granadino. First Class hoyga!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué mala zueeeeeerte chatoooooooo.. 

Qué habrá sido de ese hombre. Siempre le confundo con Jordi Hurtado. Se me dan un aire parecido en mi _celebro_


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> @FranR. Ostras ,no me había fijado, ¿me has copiado el nivel del 8234 (8233 en mi caso) o lo has calculado por tu sistema ienso:
> 
> La cuestión es, ¿se tocará el 8234?
> 
> Me salía una posible extensión de nivel hasta el 8216.



Ahí lo tiene, con rebote inicial en el nivel :Aplauso:


----------



## Krim (6 Jun 2013)

Bueno FranR, ahora nos la jugamos ¿no? Si este nivel peta, que el Ibex se ponga a 4 patas y aprenda a disfrutarlo XDD.


----------



## Abner (6 Jun 2013)

Qué mamones, lo tocan a última hora sabiendo que casi nadie se va a meter siendo tan tarde con el riesgo de quedarse abierto en el after.

EDIT: Si lo rompen en serio, yo creo que podríamos ver el 8152 que se me quedó colgando.


----------



## hombre-mosca (6 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos ibex hijoeputa a por la jran bajista :ouch: ya casi lo tenemos :Baile:



Como curiosidad curiosa, los ultimos 4 gaps importantes del SP ninguno se ha cerrado.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (6 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Piensa que la doble tribulación en Francia es complicada de recuperar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



gracias. ¿Podía darme alguna pista más? ya he metido la puntita y quiero planificar bien ese tema


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Jun 2013)

En Arcelor ha tocado el 50% de la última subida 9,45-9,46. Seguramente no sirva de nada pero por comentar.


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Qué mamones, lo tocan a última hora sabiendo que casi nadie se va a meter siendo tan tarde con el riesgo de quedarse abierto en el after.
> 
> EDIT: Si lo rompen en serio, yo creo que podríamos ver el 8152 que se me quedó colgando.



Tenemos segundo apoyo.... :cook:

Es el mejor momento de intentar algo, con stop ajustado.



Efectivamente .... lo ha sido


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

vamos coño comprad gacelillas :ouch: :Baile:


----------



## Abner (6 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Tenemos segundo apoyo.... :cook:
> 
> Es el mejor momento de intentar algo, con stop ajustado.



Es un bracket estrechito, pero se podría rascar algo, pa que coma el broker ::


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Es un bracket estrechito, pero se podría rascar algo, pa que coma el broker ::








Lo bueno es que dan opción de cubrirse, las barridas son inevitables, lo que hay es que ajustar al máximo.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

vamos coño , mañana gap al alza hasta los 16k inocho:


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> gracias. ¿Podía darme alguna pista más? ya he metido la puntita y quiero planificar bien ese tema



Pues jo sé mucho más. Es lo que he leído, que mandas la solicitud de reembolso al país galo y pasan bastante del asunto.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## garpie (6 Jun 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> gracias. ¿Podía darme alguna pista más? ya he metido la puntita y quiero planificar bien ese tema



He estado mirando el tema porque también ando interesado en blue chips extranjeras. Te cuento cómo _creo _que va la cosa:

Por el convenio por doble imposición, la retención en Francia (y en la mayoría de los países con convenios de doble imposición) para inversores españoles debería ser el 15%. Luego, además, aquí te retendrán el 21%. En la declaración de la renta te podrás aplicar la deducción por doble imposición internacional, que será la menor entre la francesa (15%) y la española (21%).

Peeero, y ahí viene lo jodido, es que por defecto la Hacienda francesa no te retendrá el 15% que debería, sino el, creo, 25% que practica con carácter general. Es esa diferencia de 10% respecto a lo establecido en el convenio firmado con España la que hay que reclamar a la Hacienda francesa (en la Agencia tributaria deberían tener el impreso correspondiente para remitírselo a los gabachos). Y es a la hora de la devolución de ese 10% adicional cuando se hacen los locos y los burocráticos.

Con Alemania, Holanda, etc la cosa debe de ser parecida, pero sin tantas dificultades para recuperar lo que retienen de más en origen sobre el 15% que España tiene establecido en los convenios de doble imposición. Salvo con los usanos, que ahí, mediante el formularo W8-BEN (que lo gestionan directamente, entre otros, brokers como ING) la retención en origen es únicamente del 15%. En caso USA uno se limita a aplicarse la deducción por doble imposición en el IRPF y punto. 

En fin, una pena que quien mejor lo ponga (los usanos) sean aquellos con riesgo divisa. Y que para las mejores empresas europeas, compartiendo moneda, la recuperación de la doble imposición sea un incordio.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2013)

garpie dijo:


> He estado mirando el tema porque también ando interesado en blue chips extranjeras. Te cuento cómo _creo _que va la cosa:
> 
> Por el convenio por doble imposición, la retención en Francia (y en la mayoría de los países con convenios de doble imposición) para inversores españoles debería ser el 15%. Luego, además, aquí te retendrán el 21%. En la declaración de la renta te podrás aplicar la deducción por doble imposición internacional, que será la menor entre la francesa (15%) y la española (21%).
> 
> ...



Muy bien explicado. 

Con Alemania tengo entendido que es sencillo, si se envía la solicitud la atienden. Son los franceses los peores en este sentido.

Por otro lado, stop dinamico puesto en Colonial cuando pierda un 8%. Aseguramos mas o menos un 20%, más lo que pueda subir desde hoy.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2013)

*Vaaaaamos coño*


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2013)

Esto es como domar un Mustang


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (6 Jun 2013)

No sé si este artículo de la OCU está completo, pero no dice nada sobre que los franceses no lo devuelvan ni de que tenga que tenerse una cuenta corriente francesa para recibir la devolución:
Dividendos franceses:solicitud de devolución del exceso retenido 


> Usted tiene derecho a que el fisco francés le devuelva el exceso retenido sobre los dividendos cobrados en dicho país. Le explicamos cómo hacerlo en la práctica y le proporcionamos los formularios necesarios así como las instrucciones para cumplimentarlos.
> 
> Si usted cobró dividendos de acciones compradas en la Bolsa de París, la Hacienda gala le habrá retenido un 25% sobre los mismos. Sin embargo, según el convenio fiscal firmado entre España y Francia para evitar la doble imposición, el impuesto máximo a pagar por los dividendos cobrados por un residente del otro país no puede ser superior al 15%. Por ello, usted tiene derecho a recuperar ese 10% que le han retenido de más.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jun 2013)

Al dax le han hecho un reversal doloroso


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> No sé si este artículo de la OCU está completo, pero no dice nada sobre que los franceses no lo devuelvan ni de que tenga que tenerse una cuenta corriente francesa para recibir la devolución:
> Dividendos franceses:solicitud de devolución del exceso retenido



EN TEORIA han de devolverlo y el procedimiento es claro. Del mismo modo que un antidisturbio ha de ir identificado, un diputado asistir a las sesiones y la policía local ha de estar para servir al ciudadano. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## garpie (6 Jun 2013)

Vaya tobogán el ibex en su tramo final...


----------



## hombre-mosca (6 Jun 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Berde, y bien berde time left to go 10 min. + 20 min.
> 
> Estoy gacelero total... no me hagan caso.



Puaj, que pedaaaazo de owned que me trago. Ahora si les biene bien a ESOS señores que nos hagan una demostracion de poderio.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> CAF se va a pegar un paseito a la baja bastante curioso hoy.



Y tan curioso... :

Que Dios me conserve el ojo bursátil. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

hace muchisimo que el konkorde no marcaba una sesion con gacelas en el lado corto ienso:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (6 Jun 2013)

Joder que pereza da lo de la doble imposición en Francia...
igual no espero a dividendo


----------



## Krim (6 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hace muchisimo que el konkorde no marcaba una sesion con gacelas en el lado corto ienso:



¿ME estás diciendo que ves a las gacelas en corto? ¿Y que esperas que esto suba?

Porque entonces, ahora sí que sí, se acabó el sueño de los 9.000.


----------



## Abner (6 Jun 2013)

8216....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> 8216....


----------



## FranR (6 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> 8216....



MUY BUENO!!! 

Las dos extensiones bajistas clavadas :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## jaialro (6 Jun 2013)

uff como serpentea hoy el mini sp. Intratable.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (6 Jun 2013)

Pues yo sigo viendo debilidad en el dólar. :fiufiu:


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Jun 2013)

va ya lo pongo yo







ojo con USA hoy se puede pegar un reversal guapo


----------



## Janus (6 Jun 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¿Sigue usted dentro de PRISA? Cómo la ve.



He salido a 0,21. Me fui a comer con un cliente y no quiero arriesgar otro Novavax. Es alcista pero uno se lo está jugando todo a una vela verde por aparecer. No quiero un puto rojo en mi P&L así que cerré. Al final con las dos últimas operaciones es casi un trade del 40% de reward. A tomar por el culo, los euros al bolsillo.

Ahora estoy a punto de dar un "buy" en una solar china.


----------



## Abner (6 Jun 2013)

No se ve la imagen... Mira a ver si ha sido el mismo que le quita las imágenes a BB. 
Edit: fail.
Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (6 Jun 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Janus, te apeas de FCC? Qué sabes pájaro?



Volveremos a entrar, más abajo o más arriba.

Hay una máxima que es vender ante resistencias. Es mucho dinero de reward como para jugar a que se rompe la resistencia a la primera.

Si va para abajo, compraré. Si rompe y consolida por arriba, venderé.


----------



## Roninn (6 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> @FranR. Ostras ,no me había fijado, ¿me has copiado el nivel del 8234 (8233 en mi caso) o lo has calculado por tu sistema ienso:
> 
> La cuestión es, ¿se tocará el 8234?
> 
> Me salía una posible extensión de nivel hasta el 8216.



Cierre Ibex 8216.


----------



## pollastre (6 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Al dax le han hecho un reversal doloroso




Otro día en blanco, a cero. Dichosa semanita.

Sobre las 12:00 todos los algos ya daban alerta de rebote fallido. Con dos intentos fallidos consecutivos de rebote (hoy y ayer) lo más prudente era quedarse fuera, porque ninguna de las dos direcciones es trade seguro. Lo he dado por día perdido y me he vuelto a casa, a hacer algunas cosillas. 

Cuando me he vuelto a sentar un segundo a ver por curiosidad cómo había ido la sesión.... toooma moreno, por debajo de 8K1. Pues finalmente hemos entrado en Modo Krusty.

Bien, al turrón: mañana hay que vigilar la zona del 802x . Es la siguiente zona "caliente", last call para el rebote que no llega, como los lánguidos días de invierno que quieren dar paso a la tímida primavera (oigh....).

Esta zona es de las últimas trincheras bertokianas que nos quedan en el DAX ahora mismo, en semanal.

Si arrasa esa zona también, pues....
pueeeeessss......

No sé, oye, ¿ charlamos un poco del final de GoT ? :fiufiu::fiufiu:::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jun 2013)

Algo raro hoy en bkt? Volumen x5 EMA 50.... ienso:

---------- Post added 06-jun-2013 at 18:23 ----------

Usted es el _brains _del ZAST, no hace falta que le diga que 0>-1


----------



## pollastre (6 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [/COLOR]Usted es el _brains _del ZAST, no hace falta que le diga que 0>-1



Ya que lo menciona... verá, no quisiera parecer tiquismiquis, pero ese puesto de "brains"... no sé si me place y me complace. Es el típico puesto asignado al gordito hackeador-de-máquinas-tragaperras, que no se come un colín con ninguna del grupo y que acaba sobreviviendo más por suerte que por habilidades.

Quisiera formalmente solicitar el puesto de Berserker ::

Y lo de meter al Burbie en el ZAST.... en fin, ya discutiremos eso en otro post :XX:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (6 Jun 2013)

SP500 en el soporte de los 1600.
Ustedes verán. :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (6 Jun 2013)

Ibex guaneando de lo lindo en los futuros


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2013)

Ya llegan. Cuidado ahora


----------



## garpie (6 Jun 2013)

Y el euro rocketeado: 1,3278$/€


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jun 2013)

Jrande Pepe Luí...ja ja

_Al cierre. Decepción general_


----------



## hombre-mosca (6 Jun 2013)

Las tres primeras seguidas del año, a ver si con vudu funciona.







PD: Abner enhorabuena, lo he leido ahora -respect-


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jun 2013)

El SP tiene pinta de quere darse la vuelta en cuanto le dejen


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El SP tiene pinta de quere darse la vuelta en cuanto le dejen



La caída del día ya está hecha.

Creo que hoy era cuando tito Bernie metía otro chute de $3.5B en el SP.

Cuidado.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La caída del día ya está hecha.
> 
> Creo que hoy era cuando tito Bernie metía otro chute de $3.5B en el SP.
> 
> Cuidado.



Y la de un buen tiempo...

Ahora tontareamos por arriba durante un par de meses quizás y luego ya sí, guanocalipisis.,

---------- Post added 06-jun-2013 at 19:15 ----------

Que "bichos" más salvajes hay en los 1600..


----------



## Hinel (6 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y la de un buen tiempo...
> 
> Ahora tontareamos por arriba durante un par de meses quizás y luego ya sí, guanocalipisis.,
> 
> ...



Primero habrá que ver como acaba la semana.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya que lo menciona... verá, no quisiera parecer tiquismiquis, pero ese puesto de "brains"... no sé si me place y me complace. Es el típico puesto asignado al gordito hackeador-de-máquinas-tragaperras, que no se come un colín con ninguna del grupo y que acaba sobreviviendo más por suerte que por habilidades.
> 
> Quisiera formalmente solicitar el puesto de Berserker ::
> 
> Y lo de meter al Burbie en el ZAST.... en fin, ya discutiremos eso en otro post :XX:



Gensanta que tikismikis han salido los foreros estos. Les salvo la vida y se quejan... Lo del burbi ya lo he explicado. Todo grupo de supervivencia post-apocalíptico tiene un periodo de rodaje, en el que las piezas se van ensamblando cual perfecta máquina de matar. Mientras llega ese momento de maximun killing power, se pueden cometer errores, para eso está ::

Eso si, si no palma pronto, lo usamos como cebo :XX:

Lo de berserker... pues mire esto es como el rol, tiene que ir pillando puntos de experiencia. Por ejemplo, matar un zombi con el compás ese que lleva siempre, o hacer un láser con los cristales de sus gafas culo-vaso y freír el cerebro de un par de zombies. No se chico, échele imaginación leñe!


----------



## atman (6 Jun 2013)

¿están viendo cositas como JPMorgan? 

Janus aún no entró en Construcción ¿no? Hoy le están dando ánimos...


----------



## Nico (6 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> @FranR. Ostras ,no me había fijado, ¿me has copiado el nivel del 8234 (8233 en mi caso) o lo has calculado por tu sistema ienso:
> 
> La cuestión es, ¿se tocará el *8234*?
> 
> Me salía una posible extensión de nivel hasta el *8216*.




:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Cantor (6 Jun 2013)

Hombre Abner, las cosas como son, hay que felicitarle! que seguro que la sensación que tiene que tener al ver que el sistema creado por usted funciona es cojonuda!

me uno a los :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## atman (6 Jun 2013)

Ah! que sitio tan fantástico he encontrado... Bertok dese una vuelta...

KWN DailyWeb

Titulares de la página:

Swiss Refiner Delays Hit 5 Weeks On Massive Gold Demand
Fleckenstein - Gold Will Be Damn Explosive To The Upside
Hathaway - Gold To Surge As Fed Pursues Radical New Policy
Fleckenstein - We Are Staring At Economic Collapse

India Central Bank Prohibits Sales Of Gold Coins | Zero Hedge

Para cuando quieran comprarlo... no les van a dejar... y ese será el momento de empezar a vender, claro...

2013: Stock Market Crash! | Zero Hedge

y sigue... y sigue...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (6 Jun 2013)

Los fundamentales son los fundamentales.
Tarde o temprano la especulación tiene que ajustarse con la realidad. :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jun 2013)

Uff...

Pepón siempre al rescate en el último momento.


----------



## inversobres (6 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Uff...
> 
> Pepón siempre al rescate en el último momento.



Esto estaba mas que cantado, aun pueden pegar el hachazo para dejar el terreno limpio para mañana. Recordemos que hay datos de empleo.


----------



## jaialro (6 Jun 2013)

Re reversal de los reversals.


----------



## ponzi (6 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Los fundamentales son los fundamentales.
> Tarde o temprano la especulación tiene que ajustarse con la realidad. :fiufiu:



Neo has entrado en Matrix, ya no hay vuelta atrás , ya nada volverá a ser como antes

[YOUTUBE]SJrkhNskaUs[/YOUTUBE]

Informaticus del foro,paladines del mas allá de los bites yo os invoco....

Tengo en mente unas cuantas hojas de excell para este verano, la cuestión es que tengo varias webs con cientos de documentos en pdf, word y excell, como puedo hacer para que automáticamente el ordenador vacíe toda una web y clasifique los documentos descargados en carpetas de mi ordenadorienso:


----------



## aksarben (6 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Neo has entrado en Matrix, ya no hay vuelta atrás , ya nada volverá a ser como antes
> 
> [YOUTUBE]SJrkhNskaUs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Soluciones hay decenas, y dependiendo de la web que sea funcionan mejor o peor (o directamente no funcionan). Una que suele hacer el avío: https://addons.mozilla.org/es/firefox/addon/downthemall/


----------



## Nico (6 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tengo en mente unas cuantas hojas de excell para este verano, la cuestión es que tengo *varias webs con cientos de documentos en pdf, word y excell,* como puedo hacer para que *automáticamente el ordenador vacíe toda una web y clasifique los documentos descargados en carpetas de mi ordenador*ienso:



===


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (6 Jun 2013)

aksarben dijo:


> Soluciones hay decenas, y dependiendo de la web que sea funcionan mejor o peor (o directamente no funcionan). Una que suele hacer el avío: https://addons.mozilla.org/es/firefox/addon/downthemall/



Apoyo la moción. Está extensión te irá perfecta si los pdfs, xls, etc. están linkados directamente desde una misma página (por ejemplo, metes un filtro para descargar todos los enlaces que sean "*.mp3" de esta página: Index Of Mp3 Download). Si están colgados por dentro de una web en páginas separadas... ya dirás si consigues automatizarlo de alguna forma.


----------



## Abner (6 Jun 2013)

Descargar los documentos es sencillo. Ahora bien, clasificarlos semánticamente, eso, amijou, pregúntele a pollastre que sabe mucho de redes neuronales. Pero vamos, no pide ustéc ni ná.


----------



## paulistano (6 Jun 2013)

Por hacer una lectura positiva los que hemos entrado en el huerto del Botas a robarle unas manzanas.....a ojo, la diferencia de cotización de SAN respecto a los 8260 de hace dos semanas y los 8215 de hoy...en resumidas cuentas, que SAN se ha comportado mucho mejor que el índice.

*IBEX - SAN*


8260 - 5,28

8215 - 5,43

Quiere decir esto algo???

Pues no lo sé, hoygan::


----------



## inversobres (6 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Por hacer una lectura positiva los que hemos entrado en el huerto del Botas a robarle unas manzanas.....a ojo, la diferencia de cotización de SAN respecto a los 8260 de hace dos semanas y los 8215 de hoy...en resumidas cuentas, que SAN se ha comportado mucho mejor que el índice.
> 
> *IBEX - SAN*
> 
> ...



No sigo nada spanier pero viendo eso y si al SAN le da por patinar... 

Hasta luego lucas!

Ya han barrido los gringos, veremos la ultima media hora de viaje que nos traen.

---------- Post added 06-jun-2013 at 21:31 ----------

Pues no han tardado en meter el pepino. Vaya meneos que tienen los muy cabrones. Y al loro que el VIX se mete a rojo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (6 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Neo has entrado en Matrix, ya no hay vuelta atrás , ya nada volverá a ser como antes



[YOUTUBE]6zcTJDtwGwQ[/YOUTUBE]
Y que lo digas. ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Jun 2013)

Buenas familia, al final me rajé y quité la orden en 1602(c) S&P :ouch:
Hoy largo 8215-8235(f) Ibex.
Abierto largo 8180(f) Ibex. Mañana me voy de vacaciones así que cerraré con o sin Pandoro.

Y ya vaticiné las PRS hoy subiendo ::


----------



## ponzi (6 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Descargar los documentos es sencillo. Ahora bien, clasificarlos semánticamente, eso, amijou, pregúntele a pollastre que sabe mucho de redes neuronales. Pero vamos, no pide ustéc ni ná.





Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Apoyo la moción. Está extensión te irá perfecta si los pdfs, xls, etc. están linkados directamente desde una misma página (por ejemplo, metes un filtro para descargar todos los enlaces que sean "*.mp3" de esta página: Index Of Mp3 Download). Si están colgados por dentro de una web en páginas separadas... ya dirás si consigues automatizarlo de alguna forma.





aksarben dijo:


> Soluciones hay decenas, y dependiendo de la web que sea funcionan mejor o peor (o directamente no funcionan). Una que suele hacer el avío: https://addons.mozilla.org/es/firefox/addon/downthemall/




Muchas gracias por las paginas, tengo que hacerme con los programas y trastear un poquillo  Si consigo que los documentos se descarguen con el mismo nombre que venga en el link la clasificación sera relativamente sencilla, el problema es que en realidad sean nombres raros con letras y números,tengo que ponerme a ello y probar.



Nico dijo:


> ===



Uy amigo ese ratón esconde mas de lo que su feliz sonrisa nos trata de transmitir


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2013)

A mi me han hecho un :: hoy.
Sigo dentro de PRS, mañana se despeñarán, siempre pasa cuando Janus sale. La próxima vez avíseme por whassap antes de saltar...


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]6zcTJDtwGwQ[/YOUTUBE]
> Y que lo digas. ::



es una de las mejores que tiene cruz y raya , con esa rei hasta llorar 


bueno y ya vemos como el sp500 encuentra soporte en la alcista de corto plazo reforzada con la mm50 , se os advirtio gacelillas :no:


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A mi me han hecho un :: hoy.
> Sigo dentro de PRS, mañana se despeñarán, siempre pasa cuando Janus sale. La próxima vez avíseme por whassap antes de saltar...



Piense en AriaD y donde estaría ahora si hubiese aguantado la posición. Y sobretodo vigile que nadie pronuncie la palabra y.te. ::


----------



## Abner (6 Jun 2013)

Se ha tocado el 8152 en el aftermarket, y se ven posiciones leoncias casi a las 20:00.

Los leoncios han acumulado por primera vez en bastantes días, un número importante de contratos. Es posible que sigamos cayendo para que los leoncios sigan cargando pilas, pero en estos momentos, cuentan con 1100 contratos en la recámara, y como nivel creado hoy, y no tocado, tenemos uno en el 8267(f). 

Buena suerte.


----------



## J-Z (6 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es una de las mejores que tiene cruz y raya , con esa rei hasta llorar
> 
> 
> bueno y ya vemos como el sp500 encuentra soporte en la alcista de corto plazo reforzada con la mm50 , se os advirtio gacelillas :no:



jato se rumorea que eres un miliciano peruano, que tienes que alegar?


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Jun 2013)

A golpe de peponian los 1630 ya están ahí.

Y sólo empezamos.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

j-z dijo:


> jato se rumorea que eres un miliciano peruano, que tienes que alegar?



ese es su suckconsciente , te molan los milicos latinos y esos deseos estan aflorando


----------



## J-Z (6 Jun 2013)

Me has pillao bacalao.

Por comentar de bolsa el SP cerró el GAP y tiró pariba cual cohete, mañana pepón.


----------



## Tom Joad (6 Jun 2013)

Visto desde fuera y con la distancia que da haber dejado de invertir hace un tiempo, la bolsa estas semanas y las que vienen tiene un aire a esto:
[YOUTUBE]3t33HXyN6WM[/YOUTUBE]

Este foro mensual es cojonudo. Entre lo que nos reímos y que luego hay gente que sí que controla de verdad, qué más se puede pedir.


----------



## inversobres (6 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A golpe de peponian los 1630 ya están ahí.
> 
> Y sólo empezamos.



Los 1700 son cosa hecha. Yo creo que ahi va a estar el quebradero de cabeza de los americanos. Hoy ya esta hecho el daño.

Mañana cuidado con las euforias que con dato de empleo puede pasar cualquier cosa, si sale bueno... es que no hay QE pero es bueno, si sale malo ya sabemos.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

la verdad es que tanto reversal me esta empezando a agotar , ahora mismo estoy hecho polvo :ouch: voy a tomarme un par de copitas pa relajarme un poco , a su salud gacelillas del hvei :Baile:


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Piense en AriaD y donde estaría ahora si hubiese aguantado la posición. Y sobretodo vigile que nadie pronuncie la palabra y.te. ::



Ya, pero me habría gustado que hubiera cerrado un poquito más arriba... 0,21 habría estado bien... y así poquito a poquito...


----------



## inversobres (6 Jun 2013)

Ding dong, sono la campana. Cierre en maximos diarios. 

Venga todos a comprar no sea que mañana venga un meteorito y nos mate.


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la verdad es que tanto reversal me esta empezando a agotar , ahora mismo estoy hecho polvo :ouch: voy a tomarme un par de copitas pa relajarme un poco , a su salud gacelillas del hvei :Baile:



Saludos a Pandoro.


----------



## inversobres (6 Jun 2013)

Buena torta le han pegado al VIX. Seguimos para bingo.

PD: el babas de Carpatos dando la caca con los 1,31 EUR/USD. Otro que tiene que estar escocido hoy.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Jun 2013)

y siguen subiendo los gringos , ya dije que el techo se hara entre la resistencia de los 1700 y la alcista de corto plazo 

bocata cuanto time muchacha , se acuerda de pandoro he pezkeñina :rolleye:


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y siguen subiendo los gringos , ya dije que el techo se hara entre la resistencia de los 1700 y la alcista de corto plazo
> 
> bocata cuanto time muchacha , se acuerda de pandoro he pezkeñina :rolleye:



No es que me acuerde, es que hoy hemos tenido una intensa cita.


----------



## ponzi (6 Jun 2013)

Tom Joad dijo:


> Visto desde fuera y con la distancia que da haber dejado de invertir hace un tiempo, la bolsa estas semanas y las que tiene un aire a esto:
> [YOUTUBE]3t33HXyN6WM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Este foro mensual es cojonudo. Entre lo que nos reímos y que luego hay gente que sí que controla de verdad, qué más se puede pedir.



Ya tengo una nueva película para mi lista,madre mía se me han puesto los pelos como escarpias


----------



## hombre-mosca (6 Jun 2013)

Nos leen, señores, nos leen... esos gordos gordos nos leen. 

Post de ayer ...



hombre-mosca dijo:


> Estos bestias aun cerraran el gap, toque a 1623 y cierre en 1619.
> 
> Media hora .... no me lo creo ni yo.



Modo conspiranoico off.

Vaya risas que me he echado, esperando si al final llegan a ponerlo a 1619


----------



## jaialro (6 Jun 2013)

Épico lo de hoy. Son los PUTTTTTTTT_OOOSSSSSS amos los gringos.


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Jun 2013)

El SP tocando la alcista y rebotando, ¿seguirá respetándola? Sería demasiado fácil.ienso:


----------



## ponzi (6 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A mi me han hecho un :: hoy.
> Sigo dentro de PRS, mañana se despeñarán, siempre pasa cuando Janus sale. La próxima vez avíseme por whassap antes de saltar...



Los wassap son armas de destrucción masiva


[YOUTUBE]tyKlCEpo0Vo[/YOUTUBE]

PS: Muchas gracias a los foreros por las paginas, ya he guardado los links para probarlo este fin de semana


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y siguen subiendo los gringos , ya dije que el techo se hara entre la resistencia de los 1700 y la alcista de corto plazo
> 
> bocata cuanto time muchacha , se acuerda de pandoro he pezkeñina :rolleye:



Pero eres militroncho o nos vas a dejar con la duda?


----------



## paulistano (6 Jun 2013)

Claro coño!!!!

Arriba el SP y mañana "galp" al alza no, a la estratosfera!!

Mañana se tocan los 8.500:Baile:


inocho:


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Jun 2013)

Rebote de 26 puntos.... Hacía tiempo que Bernie no salía a dar una vuelta


----------



## inversobres (6 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Rebote de 26 puntos.... Hacía tiempo que Bernie no salía a dar una vuelta



Efectivamente, hoy tocaba POMO y, como no, se ha hecho notar.


----------



## jaialro (6 Jun 2013)

Tito Ben ha salido de la cueva.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jun 2013)

Let's novavax.... 1.89$ Go!


----------



## Roninn (6 Jun 2013)




----------



## HisHoliness (6 Jun 2013)

A ver si se le pega algo al puto IBEX de los cojones.

El sargento Muertoviviente que ha dicho? Que mañana subimos o nos vamos a la jran bajista?


----------



## jaialro (6 Jun 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> A ver si se le pega algo al puto IBEX de los cojones.
> 
> El sargento Muertoviviente que ha dicho? Que mañana subimos o nos vamos a la *jran bajista*?



Explicame el jran bajista, please.


----------



## HisHoliness (6 Jun 2013)

jaialro dijo:


> Explicame el jran bajista, please.



Es un negocio demasiado complicado para mi. El ejperto es el sargento MV, yo no entiendo ná de ná. pero resumiendo, es un tubo muy gordo que viene desde hace unos años, en un angulo muy jodido, hacia abajo, y el IBEX viaja dentro.


----------



## jaialro (6 Jun 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Es un negocio demasiado complicado para mi. El ejperto es el sargento MV, yo no entiendo ná de ná. pero resumiendo, es un tubo muy gordo que viene desde hace unos años, en un angulo muy jodido, hacia abajo, y el IBEX viaja dentro.



Vamos a ver que no me has entendido. Me dedico a esto desde hace unos cuantos años y de canales i figuras como que se un poco. Lo que digo es que alguien ponga un gráfico de ese jrna bajista del culibex. Yo solo toco sp, chicharribex no lo quiero ver ni en pintura pero tengo curiosidad por ver el jran bajista.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Jun 2013)

jaialro dijo:


> Vamos a ver que no me has entendido. Me dedico a esto desde hace unos cuantos años y de canales i figuras como que se un poco. Lo que digo es que alguien ponga un gráfico de ese jrna bajista del culibex. Yo solo toco sp, chicharribex no lo quiero ver ni en pintura pero tengo curiosidad por ver el jran bajista.



Solo la puedes ver si vas jarto de pisco....:fiufiu:


----------



## jaialro (6 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Solo la puedes ver si vas jarto de pisco....:fiufiu:



Uff pues el super está cerrado.


----------



## ponzi (6 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y siguen subiendo los gringos , ya dije que el techo se hara entre la resistencia de los 1700 y la alcista de corto plazo
> 
> bocata cuanto time muchacha , se acuerda de pandoro he pezkeñina :rolleye:



Criollo he descubierto el porque de su aflicción a blandir tantos cortilargos frente a Pandurom....que no me cree , escuche con atención a Trevijano desde el minuto 2:30 


[YOUTUBE]RwP83tJ-FAs[/YOUTUBE]

Minuto 4:50....Mire mire como se enciende, le dejas un poco mas y genera chispas el solo

[YOUTUBE]hUnG_0VUsOs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (6 Jun 2013)

jaialro dijo:


> Explicame el jran bajista, please.








:Baile:


----------



## ponzi (6 Jun 2013)

Ya tenemos nuevo documental

"La gran crisis de 2013"

[YOUTUBE]FdXvBwc8neg[/YOUTUBE]

A partir del min 27 empieza la diversion


----------



## Janus (6 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> ¿están viendo cositas como JPMorgan?
> 
> Janus aún no entró en Construcción ¿no? Hoy le están dando ánimos...



No he tenido tiempo apenas ni de mirar. Tengo un trabajo encima muy intenso en tiempo.

Ahora he visto que ha subido bastante. El SP está oliendo a rebote.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (7 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya tenemos nuevo documental
> 
> "La gran crisis de 2013"
> 
> ...



No lo he visto, pero el tío que ha subido este vídeo a youtube puede ponerle el título que quiera, pero el documental es de 2010 (se emitió en una tele australiana -ABC- el 23 de agosto, parece ser).

Gracias, igualmente. Si las catástrofes que parece ser que predijeron en 2010 no han ocurrido (porque no se ha roto nada, ¿no?), podemos estar un poco más tranquilos.


----------



## tarrito (7 Jun 2013)

que alguien postee el primer triángulo roto que colgó el sargento Gatroll

yo me quedé ( :: + :8: ) x10

tal vez podamos por fin saber de dónde viene la JJran Baguista


----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> No lo he visto, pero el tío que ha subido este vídeo a youtube puede ponerle el título que quiera, pero el documental es de 2010 (se emitió en una tele australiana -ABC- el 23 de agosto, parece ser).
> 
> Gracias, igualmente. Si las catástrofes que parece ser que predijeron en 2010 no han ocurrido (porque no se ha roto nada, ¿no?), podemos estar un poco más tranquilos.



Yo creo que ya si que se ha roto algo, de hecho el año pasado vimos la autentica cara del monstruo. Aproximadamente desde finales de 2011 o principios de 2012 no sabría especificar el momento exacto los gobiernos han tocado el punto de no retorno en sus deudas, seguramente la burbuja de bonos sea una de las mayores de toda la historia, veremos como acaba. Si que es curioso que llevamos unos cuantos meses con los Bric amenazando con dejar de usar el dolar en sus transacciones comerciales y a la par vemos a China aprovionandose para varios años vista de materias primas,activos e incluso miles de viviendas ,da la impresión que no quieren tener billetes para cuando la fiesta acabe


[YOUTUBE]Shrv96UsG_c[/YOUTUBE]


Daily Ticker | Finance Blog - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## tarrito (7 Jun 2013)

momento remember :Baile:

señoras y señores, con ustedes el Jran Triángulo Roto del Sargento Gatroll :XX:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...800-oro-hilo-oficial-viii-89.html#post7621941

trabajo dínvistigasió professionàh :ouch:

edito

¿puede ser que pusiera uno mucho más cutre (antodavia) referido al Ibex?


----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2013)

6 posibles canarios para la mina


El contador Geiger para prevenir el próximo crash bursátil

El más fácil de seguir parece que es de los bonos basura,lo tenemos en un etf, junto con el bund y el vix pueden darnos muy buenas pistas a corto plazo.


https://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSEArca%3A+JNK&ei=kj2uUbmiJsaPwAO4Xw.


Ratio put call

CBOE - Put/Call Ratios


----------



## Janus (7 Jun 2013)

Es bueno poner un ojo en el Nikkei.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> que alguien postee el primer triángulo roto que colgó el sargento Gatroll
> 
> yo me quedé ( :: + :8: ) x10
> 
> tal vez podamos por fin saber de dónde viene la JJran Baguista



Sin duda se refiere a este:





[/IMG]


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sin duda se refiere a este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



guanos dias gacelillas 

tambien para ustec señol guybrush , veo que tiene a buen recaudo semejante joya del analisis TECNICO 

---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 09:04 ----------

Cerrados largos y abiertos cortos 8220 :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> tambien para ustec señol guybrush , veo que tiene a buen recaudo semejante joya del analisis TECNICO



Es un Rembrandt del AT.... 

Veo que no me llama gaybrush.... le falta un post para thankearme :X


----------



## amago45 (7 Jun 2013)

Buenos dias nos de Pepón ... ...
Han salido datos de la balanza comercial alemana, la locomotora parece que empieza a moverse ... ¿brotes verdes? :


----------



## Cascooscuro (7 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es bueno poner un ojo en el Nikkei.



En que sentido Mr. Janus?


----------



## ghkghk (7 Jun 2013)

Del 1 al 5 de agosto a Formentera a volver a traer a mis amigos del Ibex fotos de italianas...


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2013)

Arensivia, agarre el mocho que vienen curvas!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Del 1 al 5 de agosto a Formentera a volver a traer a mis amigos del Ibex fotos de italianas...



Lo veo y subo a: 2 semanas en velero rodeando cerdeña.... :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo veo y subo a: 2 semanas en velero rodeando cerdeña.... :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



Allí las chicas son muy sardas... En una de las vueltas a la isla para en la parte de arriba en el pueblo de Napoleón, merece la pena.


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Jun 2013)

muy buenas zonas de escalada.


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> muy buenas zonas de escalada.



Y buceo... de lo mejor


----------



## pollastre (7 Jun 2013)

Hold.... hold.

Aún tenemos pendientes un par de soltadas medianas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Allí las chicas son muy sardas... En una de las vueltas a la isla para en la parte de arriba en el pueblo de Napoleón, merece la pena.



Sardacas-sardacas?? :Baile: :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Hold.... hold.
> 
> Aún tenemos pendientes un par de soltadas medianas.



¿Modo Krusty controlado?

Que meneo le metieron ayer al dax...


----------



## TenienteDan (7 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sardacas-sardacas?? :Baile: :Baile:



Cerdacas? :ouch:


----------



## pollastre (7 Jun 2013)

Hay uno, quizás un par de ellos.... medianos, trabajando ahora mismo. La soltada es inevitable.

La situación ideal sería que esa(s) soltadas nos llevasen a la zona 802x que publiqué ayer. Ahí habría que jugársela a matar o a morir. Es una de esas configuraciones donde merece la pena echar platita grande encima de la mesa y arriesgarla.


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2013)

How the Robots Lost: High-Frequency Trading's Rise and Fall - Businessweek

Quantifying Trading Behavior in Financial Markets Using Google Trends : Scientific Reports : Nature Publishing Group



> In summary, our results are consistent with the suggestion that during the period we investigate, Google Trends data did not only reflect aspects of the current state of the economy, but may have also provided some insight into future trends in the behavior of economic actors. Using historic data from the period between January 2004 and February 2011, we detect increases in Google search volumes for keywords relating to financial markets before stock market falls. Our results suggest that these warning signs in search volume data could have been exploited in the construction of profitable trading strategies.



Ahora, repitan ustedes la prueba... 

Por otro lado, creo que alguno puede encontrar interesante el blog de este quant.

Dvega/Dtime


----------



## paulistano (7 Jun 2013)

Peponicos dias:ouch:


Si ayer los larguistas estabamos con el culo prieto, no les cuento ahora:cook:

Aguantaremos hasta que nos eche el stop loss como ya pasó ayer en arcelor...bendito stop loss por cierto....de momento posicion en san controlada salvo guanazo8:


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Jun 2013)

La llevaba siguiendo unos días y al final he picado en Alcatel, espero que el mercado no se desplome y aguante.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> How the Robots Lost: High-Frequency Trading's Rise and Fall - Businessweek
> 
> Quantifying Trading Behavior in Financial Markets Using Google Trends : Scientific Reports : Nature Publishing Group
> 
> ...




.
Muy interesante, se trata Google como si fuese una mente pensante colectiva. Y la lista de términos resulta curiosa, se mezclan algunos que se espera encontrar, por evidentes, con otros que no lo son tanto.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (7 Jun 2013)

Buenas.

He comprado unas grifolillas a 27.85. Un poquito. 

Para probar y eso.


----------



## Krim (7 Jun 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> He comprado unas grifolillas a 27.85. Un poquito.
> 
> Para probar y eso.



Bah...había leído "Acabo de comprar unas golfillas". Realmente, los viernes son malos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Hay uno, quizás un par de ellos.... medianos, trabajando ahora mismo. La soltada es inevitable.
> 
> La situación ideal sería que esa(s) soltadas nos llevasen a la zona 802x que publiqué ayer. Ahí habría que jugársela a matar o a morir. Es una de esas configuraciones donde merece la pena echar platita grande encima de la mesa y arriesgarla.



Buenos dias y tal, 
que poco verde veo, el Sargento debe estar reclutando fieles en la trinchera.
Mr.P un trimestre en tablas no pue` ser. Queremos de vivir.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jun 2013)

Ayer los usanos metieron goma-2 pepona

Hoy con el dato de paro usano deberían redondearlo. Cualquier otra cosa sería una pandorada epic.


----------



## pollastre (7 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias y tal,
> que poco verde veo, el Sargento debe estar reclutando fieles en la trinchera.
> Mr.P un trimestre en tablas no pue` ser. Queremos de vivir.




Un trimestre no, Mr. Chang ... pero una semana en tablas, bien puede ocurrir, y ocurrirá si hoy no consigo levantar mi mielda-velde-claro acumulado semanal.

Como diría el agente Smith: "Es.... inevitable, Sr. Anderson".


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Un trimestre no, Mr. Chang ... pero una semana en tablas, bien puede ocurrir, y ocurrirá si hoy no consigo levantar mi mielda-velde-claro acumulado semanal.
> 
> Como diría el agente Smith: "Es.... inevitable, Sr. Anderson".



...y que eso sea lo peor que pueda pasar!! 

Que se quejan ustedes de vicio, oiga!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Jun 2013)

Le veo entonces merendando delante de la mesa de operaciones. Que apaticos estan en merkelandia. Y claro como España no se mueve ::

Espero y deseo que la semana que viene el verde plague la DB.


----------



## pollastre (7 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> ...y que eso sea lo peor que pueda pasar!!
> 
> Que se quejan ustedes de vicio, oiga!



Es que Mr. Chang tiene unos vicios mu caros, y necesita platita grande todos los meses ::

Yo también tengo vicios caros, pero mi mujer se encarga de quitármelos de la cabeza. Y debo admitir que, con los años, se ha vuelto muy eficiente en esa tarea ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Jun 2013)

Roubini Global Economics - The Bursting of the Gold Bubble

recordemos que tiene varios galardones JJJ contrarian style, al loro con el oro que va parriba.

El desembolso mas grande de este mes ha sido el recibo de la luz...:

Montoro mamon subeme las matildes que no puedo pagar yo solo el cierre de Garoña.

Y todo esto lo dice el greek, se escribe asi, atman con sus artilugios de nanotecnologia y no nanotecnologia como aquel raton de ordenador que se podia mover con un miebro del cuerpo recto y alargado, si con el dedo tambien.


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2013)

[YOUTUBE]jRJWAzXocYU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (7 Jun 2013)

Imaginen:

Dato de paro que se interpreta mal y corrección con más profundidad para después darle la vuelta con un buen peponia. El pero es que el SP ya rebotó en 1600 en donde hay un buen soporte.

Demasiada estrategia para ser buena.

---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 10:28 ----------

Ver para sorprenderse: Bankia parece un valor decente que apenas se mueve en la sesión.


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Roubini Global Economics - The Bursting of the Gold Bubble
> 
> recordemos que tiene varios galardones JJJ contrarian style, al loro con el oro que va parriba.



Yo vengo avisando y les pongo cositas pa que vean que no soy yo solo. Cierto, entre los osos, Grizzly Adams a mi lado era un tierno becerro, pero...


----------



## Janus (7 Jun 2013)

Han probado alguna vez las galletas Nokia?. Parece que podemos ver en breve una buena galleta.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Imaginen:
> 
> Dato de paro que se interpreta mal y corrección con más profundidad para después darle la vuelta con un buen peponia. El pero es que el SP ya rebotó en 1600 en donde hay un buen soporte.
> 
> ...



Yo no espero que ni los roce los 1600, fijate.

O sea , que pasen el rulo arriba y abajo pero después directamente a romper máximos hoy.


----------



## Burbujilimo (7 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Es que Mr. Chang tiene unos vicios mu caros, y necesita platita grande todos los meses ::
> 
> Yo también tengo vicios caros, pero mi mujer se encarga de quitármelos de la cabeza. Y debo admitir que, con los años, se ha vuelto muy eficiente en esa tarea ::



Es lo que tienen las buenas mujeres, que son excelentes en el "money management" (aunque en este pais haya pegado con tanta fuerza el fenomeno visilleril, pero esas son de "otra especie").

Y mejor una semana en transparente que en rojo, recuerde que hoy a las 12:00 etc, etc...


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y todo esto lo dice el greek, se escribe asi, atman con sus artilugios de nanotecnologia y no nanotecnologia como aquel raton de ordenador que se podia mover con un miebro del cuerpo recto y alargado, si con el dedo tambien.



Jajaja... de todas las demos que he visto aún no ha "salido" nada así... pero no cabe duda de que si a eso le unes estos trajes hápticos que ahora parece que salen por todas partes...

De todo modos, yo ya ando un poco mosca con el tema, tres retrasos en la salida, ahora dicen que para Julio... ya veremos si no acaba siendo todo vaporware...


----------



## inversobres (7 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo no espero que ni los roce los 1600, fijate.
> 
> O sea , que pasen el rulo arriba y abajo pero después directamente a romper máximos hoy.



Subir nada mas y nada menos que 70 puntos SP hoy?? eso es una brutalidad...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Subir nada mas y nada menos que 70 puntos SP hoy?? eso es una brutalidad...



8:

Estas llamando gallina a Bernanke? 


Vamos a ver cuanto dinero tiene hoy para gastar...

El sp ha tenido una correccion, no seamos talibertoknianos, ahora a por los 2000 puntazos guapisimos.


----------



## paulistano (7 Jun 2013)

Que aburrimiento de sesion....coño, no es tan complicado....viernes, ibex, gacelas pensando que esto se cae.....coño, un 2% arriba facil....es de cajon....

Les dejo por unas horas....


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Subir nada mas y nada menos que 70 puntos SP hoy?? eso es una brutalidad...



No es habitual, pero subidas iguales o mayores han ocurrido 14 veces desde el 2008... de todos modos... creo que no iba exactamente por ahí el tiro...


----------



## inversobres (7 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> 8:
> 
> Estas llamando gallina a Bernanke?
> 
> ...



Por que no hasta los 3000? o no bajar nunca mais.

Me parece brutal esa subida para un solo dia en el SP. Mucha pasta, aun asi son capaces de todo.

---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 10:41 ----------




atman dijo:


> No es habitual, pero subidas iguales o mayores han ocurrido 14 veces desde el 2008... de todos modos... creo que no iba exactamente por ahí el tiro...



Pues o he leido mal o estoy demasiado espeso...(es viernes terminal ::, para mi).


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Subir nada mas y nada menos que 70 puntos SP hoy?? eso es una brutalidad...



Noo, 

los máximos de ayer. Llevarlo por encima de 1630, por ejemplo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Por que no hasta los 3000? o no bajar nunca mais.



Porque no les dejan los republicanos pornerlo en el boe de alli. Montoro les copia al minuto. Tef a 55 euros ya.

70 puntos hoy es demasie pel body que dice Mr.P, pero la semana que viene el Martes...:baba:


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Que aburrimiento de sesion....coño, no es tan complicado....viernes, ibex, gacelas pensando que esto se cae.....coño, un 2% arriba facil....es de cajon....
> 
> Les dejo por unas horas....



Están montando la fiesta de la 14:30h. Lleva su tiempo.

Necesitan antes repartir flyers a todo el mundo, gacelos incluidos.


----------



## pollastre (7 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> 70 puntos hoy es demasie pel body que dice Mr.P, pero la semana que viene el Martes...:baba:




Sea técnico, Mr. Chang. Sea correcto, coño.

Se dice *demasiê per le body*.


En fin... apenas me doy la vuelta 5 minutos, y ya está Ud. troleando mis muy trabajadas expresiones bursátiles ::


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2013)

herewego!herewego!herewe-herewe-go


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2013)

venga coño vamos a por la mm200:Baile:

ahi esta el soportazo , desde ahi nos vamos a la jran alcista perdida


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2013)

Mira que le tengo en ignorados... y he tenido que abrir el mensaje para ver si nos jodía la fiesta... y resulta que sí... o al menos lo intenta... si es que...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Sea técnico, Mr. Chang. Sea correcto, coño.
> 
> Se dice *demasiê per le body*.
> 
> ...



Escuse mua señolito de los audis, que finos estos pijos. Nosotros los gitanos de los bmw nomo podio estudiar en las escuelas. 


Ta la hora del bocadillo no se levanta Mr.P, es viernes terminal hasta el Dusseldorf. Exportaciones españoles que le dicen.

Taluego señores.

---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 11:00 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> venga coño vamos a por la mm200:Baile:
> 
> ahi esta el soportazo , desde ahi nos vamos a la jran alcista perdida



Hombre jato que tal? Como va la vida Gringasho?

Viste el noticiero que saque esta mañanita:
http://elchino.pe/policiales/11314-tio-de-gringasho-hace-de-las-suyas-en-piedras-gordas.html


----------



## aksarben (7 Jun 2013)

Hablando de arito-arito-arito-arito, y dado que es Viernes Terminal, no está mal el nuevo bicho, Chinito me perdone:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Escuse mua señolito de los audis, que finos estos pijos. Nosotros los gitanos de los bmw nomo podio estudiar en las escuelas.




chinito, sabía que al final lo conseguirían, ante todos Vds. la fragoneta-BMW, pa llevá los melones con estilo:


----------



## pollastre (7 Jun 2013)

aksarben dijo:


> Hablando de arito-arito-arito-arito, y dado que es Viernes Terminal, no está mal el nuevo bicho, Chinito me perdone:




Cacharrazo magnificente donde los haya :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Jun 2013)

aksarben dijo:


> Hablando de arito-arito-arito-arito, y dado que es Viernes Terminal, no está mal el nuevo bicho, Chinito me perdone:



Aqui tenemos la primera reviu, no exactamente con esa carroceria:
Volkswagen Golf GTD - GTI. Modelo 2013. turismo, 3 puertas, novedad, motor, saln de pars, informacin, vw golf. km77.com.



---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 11:14 ----------




Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> chinito, sabía que al final lo conseguirían, ante todos Vds. la fragoneta-BMW, pa llevá los melones con estilo:









Esta to pensao, al igual que Mr.P busca los servidores para llegar un ms antes, los richals tambien tienen derecho a poder colocar su puesto de sandias los mas rapidos y llevarse a esa Paqui que les pague el kilo a euro y medio. Ni el equipo A tuvo un maletero con mas estilo racing que esto. Un 10 BMW. Como siempre.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esta to pensao, al igual que Mr.P busca los servidores para llegar un ms antes, los richals tambien tienen derecho a poder colocar su puesto de sandias los mas rapidos y llevarse a esa Paqui que les pague el kilo a euro y medio. Ni el equipo A tuvo un maletero con mas estilo racing que esto. Un 10 BMW. Como siempre.



.
Un 10 BMW, pero sólo que choca, en esta marca, que se lance un modelo y en lo que más hincapié se haga sea en el maletero. Pero está claro que BMW escucha a sus clientes, y ya sabemos quienes son sus clientes mayoritarios en Spain (y siempre podrán presumir de que les cabe el doble que en el maletero de un AM Rapide):









p.d. Se va a cae el Richal al fondo del maletero y no va ave quién lo koja ...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Jun 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Un 10 BMW, pero sólo que choca, en esta marca, que se lance un modelo y en lo que más hincapié se haga sea en el maletero. Pero está claro que BMW escucha a sus clientes, y ya sabemos quienes son sus clientes mayoritarios en Spain (y siempre podrán presumir de que les cabe el doble que en el maletero de un AM Rapide):



En BMW Alemania se habran dado cuenta que hay gente que quiere maleteros amplios o coches hibridos tipo la cosa esa del clase B de mercedes, pero sacar algo tan feo y horrible dinamicamente les hace intentar cuadrar un circulo y salen estos gts, que mirados en algunos angulos y tal no estan mal pero...


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Jun 2013)

pregunta ignorante: para conducir un BMW tienes que ser un poco tarado al volante???? lo digo porque todos los "sustos" que he tenido por las calles de Madrid han sido en un 90% responsables dichos conductores.
rectifico, un porcentaje tambien alto son mujeres de mas de 50 en 4x4


----------



## pollastre (7 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Hay uno, quizás un par de ellos.... medianos, trabajando ahora mismo. La soltada es inevitable.




Graciaz, chicoz ::

Me habéis arreglado la semana. Si en el fondo sois buena gente... lo que pasa es que los retail no os dan suficiente cariño :::XX:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Jun 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pregunta ignorante: para conducir un BMW tienes que ser un poco tarado al volante???? lo digo porque todos los "sustos" que he tenido por las calles de Madrid han sido en un 90% responsables dichos conductores.
> rectifico, un porcentaje tambien alto son mujeres de mas de 50 en 4x4




.
Pues entonces hazte un viaje por Portugal. Ay los portugueses y sus BMWs ...


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2013)

Pollastre, diría que no han acabado... ienso:


----------



## darwinn (7 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> Pollastre, diría que no han acabado... ienso:



Creéis que están soltando papel los grandes?


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Imaginen:
> 
> Dato de paro que se interpreta mal y corrección con más profundidad para después darle la vuelta con un buen peponia. El pero es que el SP ya rebotó en 1600 en donde hay un buen soporte.
> 
> ...



igual que ayer?


----------



## torrefacto (7 Jun 2013)

Soy el único que piensa que el SP500 va a corregir esta tarde? XD o es que soy demasiado negativo? XD


----------



## pollastre (7 Jun 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> Creéis que están soltando papel los grandes?



Lo que estamos contemplando es AT l/p de institucionales en acción. Fíjese en el día 15/03. Hay un máximo creciente en los últimos 6 meses, que está actuando como soporte ahora mismo. Para ellos, este es un punto importante.

Al tocarlo, se están intercambiando cromos entre ellos. Es una "zona de tránsito", por así decirlo, donde los grandes cambian papel de manos según sus ideas y/o previsiones.

Estudiando el tráfico de paquetes en estas zonas especiales, puedes averiguar los posicionamientos o las ideas (largos / cortos...) de los grandes operadores, en general para el siguiente trimestre o semestre.

Estas cosas ocurren sólo una vez cada dos, tres, o cuatro meses, así que son todo un espectáculo cuantitativo de ver.


Edit: y por cierto, nada recomendable operar en ellas. Debido a que gran parte del intercambio de papel está "pactado" (i.e., yo te pongo una contraparte, tú me haces un fill con una MKT), son una especie de zonas de "no agresión", en las cuales los algos cuantitativos se vuelven locos (literalmente) debido a la alta contención del precio que se da en ellas.

Es, digamos, una especie de triángulo de las bermudas algorítmico ::


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> Creéis que están soltando papel los grandes?



Los grandes controlan. Pero yo diría que no han terminado de exprimir el limón antes... creo que queda poquito que esperar ya...


----------



## hombre-mosca (7 Jun 2013)

Le pido por favor FranR que lea este post (attention whore por unos minutos). Sorries si le hago perder tiempo.

Encripto el post para que los analizadores del bb no lo "pillen".

Pido solo que me diga si voy en buena direccion o no ... mil veces dicho que los indices no son lo mio, pero algo voy haciendo, y ademas quiero-de-saber/-de-aprender, o al menos /-de-saber-si-voy-mal.

Actores en esta obra de teatrillo: bosque(con arboles), setas y manantiales de agua.

Alla voy:

Cojo un bosque lleno de arboles, y empiezo a observarlos (no conozco todas las especies, pero "creo saber" cuantas hay ... y son mas de las que "parece" ...). 

*Siguiendo la regla: "Los voy seleccionando, y si lo reconozco lo talo." *

Conocer significa que si este no es -porque NO PUEDE ser- es uno de estos otros, y por eliminacion al final sale la especie que es, o queda un pequeño grupo de especies que "pueden ser".

Quedan bastantes arboles (todavia) en el bosque, pero algunos han caido ya. Pero esto lo sabe cualquiera que pasea por el bosque.

Miro, como se distribuyen en el bosque, y sé que algunas especies se distribuyen de una determinada forma, asi, que si logro reconocerlos... los talo.

Ya van quedando menos, pero todavia muchos ... entonces me voy fijando en los otros especimenes realmente extraños que viven en el bosque... las setas.

Las setas son unos seres que van creciendo en determinados sitios, aparecen poco a poco en "primavera", aunque algunas soportan los inviernos -las mas duras y bien alimentadas-.
Hay determinados sitios que les gusta mucho a algunas especies de setas a veces es en el mismo sitio, 
pero a veces van creciendo a la sombra de determinados tipos de arboles, o en el arbol de al lado.
-Ahora no hay nada, y de repente empiezan a crecer- te acercas a ellas y "desaparecen" -ummm, que ricas que estaban- dicen algunos ... y vuelven a crecer, en otro sitio, pero como he dicho a la sombra un determinado tipo de arbol o en un arbol cercano.

Con esto doy por hecho -ya que no tengo otra posibilidad- que ese arbol es de esa especie ... y hehehe... lo talo.

Otra cosa que hay en los bosques es manantiales (Mr.P Dixit(TM)). A algunos tipos de arboles no les gusta mucho la humedad, pero a otros les encanta. Arboles grandes y frondosos tienen largas raices que les permite subcionar de ellos aunque no esten tan cerca. Si estan demasiado cerca de los manantiales con tierra humeda, hace que se inclinen de vez en cuando causando un "estropicio" en el bosque.

De esta forma tambien veo mas especies de arboles mucho mas frondosos que otros, a pesar de estar lejos del agua, 
que a veces echan hojas extrañas para que no se les reconozca.

Intengo averiguar que tipo de arbol frondoso es, viendo la barriga del que me ha quitado las setas.
Los arboles que van creciendo, a los que no se les puede reconocer muy bien -todavia- les aparecen setas de un determinado tipo .

Una vez reconocido .... a talar ....

De esta forma, casi todos los arboles han caido, quedan algunos no muy grandes que han crecido de forma "cuasi erratica". Pero puedo vivir con ellos en mi recien estrenada pradera. Aunque contento no estoy.

Lo que me esta desorientando mucho son las setas -son unos seres muy raros- a veces crecen donde no hay un arbol ... pero de repente "pop" hay un arbol, o al contrario ... crees que hay un pino y de repente crecen las setas a su alrededor... te fijas mejor ... y ves que no es un pino, claro, estas setas no crecen al lado de pinos, como me he equivocado tanto.

Y ahi es donde voy: conociendo las especies de arboles, el tamaño, la distancia al agua .... trazando cuasi-circulos, donde se cruza todo, JOXXXER, hay setas o hay un arbol que se pone gordo gordo. O al reves, hay setas, y miro que hay a mi alrededor y casi siempre hay lo mismo.

Las matematicas no explican el bosque, es demasiado erratico, pero tiene sus reglas "cuasi matematicas", las distancias -entre arboles- , las distribuciones -donde crecen que tipo de seta- ... siguen siendo matematicas, si no van a caer "OSXXAS" como panes y algunos lloran.

Me funciona bien en el otro bosque en el que vivo, aqui es igual?

Vaya tocho que le he clavao .... (ex-presi Dixit). Pero llevo un buen paseo por el bosque y es lo que veo ... y me pregunto si asi se encuentran los lugares, para hacer buenos revueltos de setas. 

Tengo que dejar las pastillas de colores ... me he perdido en el bosque...?. Me conformaria con que al menos se lo haya pasado bien leyendolo.

Me encantaria una respuesta encriptada al modo "si yo le dijese -pequeño saltamontes- ...", le leo muy atentamente esta tarde, y si no pido disculpas por la perdida de tiempo.

TIA.

ahhhh, bueno, y las boobies ... para el FranR por su atencion. Se estan perdiendo algunas costumbres.


----------



## Krim (7 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo que estamos contemplando es AT l/p de institucionales en acción. Fíjese en el día 15/03. Hay un máximo creciente en los últimos 6 meses, que está actuando como soporte ahora mismo. Para ellos, este es un punto importante.
> 
> Al tocarlo, se están intercambiando cromos entre ellos. Es una "zona de tránsito", por así decirlo, donde los grandes cambian papel de manos según sus ideas y/o previsiones.
> 
> ...



Con posts como estos, ¿Alguien me puede explicar por que cojones este hilo tiene tiene sólo 4 estrellas? Joder, esto debería ser lectura obligatoria para cualquiera antes de meter un euro en bolsa.


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2013)

Mira! un conejo! ala... ya he perdido la cuenta de los árboles...

---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 12:02 ----------

lo ve? ahí ha tenido otra...

---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 12:03 ----------

probablemente la última. sólo la puntita don Juan...


----------



## pollastre (7 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> Mira! un conejo! ala... ya he perdido la cuenta de los árboles...
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 12:02 ----------
> 
> ...




¿ Ha visto algún marciano ?

¡ Por todas partes !








pwwweeeeeEEETTTTTTTT !!!::::::::


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2013)

zas! en toa la boca... :vomito:
)


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2013)

vamos a ponerle presion a los larguistas 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jun 2013)

A ver que el jato se pone corto.

Cuidado.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2013)

vamos ibex guanea pezkeñin :o


----------



## juanfer (7 Jun 2013)

El dax se nos cae.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2013)

va a visitar el nivelito de don pollas ienso:


----------



## jaialro (7 Jun 2013)

entrada en 1620,25 salida en 1619. $ 62,5 .


----------



## juanfer (7 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> va a visitar el nivelito de don pollas ienso:



Hoy la fed no imprime con lo que podemos visitar los 799X en el DAX si nadie lo remedia.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2013)

jaialro dijo:


> entrada en 1620,25 salida en 1619. $ 62,5 .



a usted le va lo micro


----------



## Roninn (7 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Con posts como estos, ¿Alguien me puede explicar por que cojones este hilo tiene tiene sólo 4 estrellas? Joder, esto debería ser lectura obligatoria para cualquiera antes de meter un euro en bolsa.



Largo HVEI. Voto 5 estrellas.


----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2013)

Un ratio del que nunca he hablado y que es bastante importante para saber que tipo de negocio tenemos delante


ROCE

Es la rentabilidad del capital empleado

El EBIT es igual que el beneficio operativo de la contabilidad española

Este ratio esta muy bien para comparar la rentabilidad del negocio con las tasas de interés que la empresa paga por financiarse de forma ajena.Negocios con muy bajos roces y altos niveles de apalancamiento por lo general son trampas de valor, aunque comprados a determinados precios también ser grandes inversiones.

Algunos ejemplos de ROCE


Iberdrola y Portugal Telecom 5%

BMW 9,9%

Procter 14%

Coca cola 19%

Acerinox 1,5%

Arcelor 3,4%

Inditex 33%

También hay que comparar estos ratios con el precio al que se esta comprando el negocio ---- Price to book


Inditex....33%/7,1 son 4,64%

Arcelor...3,4%/0,4 son 8,5%


Aun así a igualdad de numeros prima mucho la rentabilidad del negocio que el descuento que el mercado este ofreciendo por el mismo, mas si la empresa esta muy endeudada


----------



## jaialro (7 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a usted le va lo micro



Mas o menos, mi objetivo diario es sobre $80 dolares neto sobre una cuenta de 8300 $. Solo mini sp y un contrato. Stip siempte de un punto.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jun 2013)

Al dax parece que le hayan hecho 

"eh, despierta!!, que viene el dato de las 14,30h"


----------



## @@strom (7 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Un ratio del que nunca he hablado y que es bastante importante para saber que tipo de negocio tenemos delante
> 
> 
> ROCE
> ...



Del ROCE habla mucho Daniel lacalle en su libro.
¿Cuál sería el Roce de BMe? Me imagino que altísimo....


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Jun 2013)

He visto GOT season 9 y estoy traumatizado.


----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> Del ROCE habla mucho Daniel lacalle en su libro.
> ¿Cuál sería el Roce de BMe? Me imagino que altísimo....



No vas mal encaminado, es verdad es muy alto, 43%. Con un price to book de 3,7, a los precios que cotiza en realidad estarías entrando en el negocio al 11,62%


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Jun 2013)

pues no te queda nada.......esperate al final de esta temporada....


----------



## Burbujilimo (7 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo que estamos contemplando es AT l/p de institucionales en acción. Fíjese en el día 15/03. Hay un máximo creciente en los últimos 6 meses, que está actuando como soporte ahora mismo. Para ellos, este es un punto importante.
> 
> Al tocarlo, se están intercambiando cromos entre ellos. Es una "zona de tránsito", por así decirlo, donde los grandes cambian papel de manos según sus ideas y/o previsiones.
> 
> ...



Aquí es donde nuestro querido Neo (Mr.P) se sienta a observar el espectáculo y luego nos lo relata para que el resto de los mortales podamos disfrutar de la historia...:fiufiu::fiufiu:

Ahora en serio, intentaré traducir lo que dice a idioma "novato", a ver si lo he entendido: ahora mismo los gordos de verdad se están currando el suelo/techo de los proximos meses. Para las gacelas mejor no operar porque la volatilidad va a pegar unos bandazos que pueden dejar tiesa la cuenta de cualquier mindundi. De lo que hagan en este periodo saldrá el proximo movimiento fuerte.

¿Correcto?

Luego llega la parte donde si tiene un rato nos detalla esto desde su punto de vista "inside matrix", que son historias que disfruto enormemente leyendo.



Krim dijo:


> Con posts como estos, ¿Alguien me puede explicar por que cojones este hilo tiene tiene sólo 4 estrellas? Joder, esto debería ser lectura obligatoria para cualquiera antes de meter un euro en bolsa.



Hay bastante gente que entra a votar 1 estrella sólo por joder. Y al final la media, pues da lo que da.

Por lo que acordaros de poner todos 5 estrellas al hilo, para que no nos lo bajen más.

EDITO: el hilo acaba de recuperar las 5 estrellas ::


----------



## @@strom (7 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> No vas mal encaminado, es verdad es muy alto, 43%. Con un price to book de 3,7, a los precios que cotiza en realidad estarías entrando en el negocio al 11,62%



La tengo entre ceja y ceja. A ver si baja algo y puedo entrar en el valor.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (7 Jun 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> He visto GOT season 9 y estoy traumatizado.



Querrá decir cap. 9


----------



## darwinn (7 Jun 2013)

yo no veo tan clara la bajada como la veis vosotros.
Claro que seguramente, estaré equivocado


----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> La tengo entre ceja y ceja. A ver si baja algo y puedo entrar en el valor.



Es un buen negocio pero su crecimiento al operar solo en España es limitado.Hay algo que a mi me mosquea y es que a pesar de ser un buen negocio y tener liquidez todos los años a excepción de 2010 han repartido mas dividendos que el dinero que la empresa por si misma era capaz de generar vía flujo de caja operativo, tampoco es que se hayan pasado tres pueblos, pero tirar siempre de la caja no se hasta que punto es recomendable aunque si bien es verdad esta gente gasta bien poquito en la empresa.


Flujo de caja de BME

Por debajo de 16 es una compra espectacular, aunque bajen el dividendo.


----------



## @@strom (7 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Es un buen negocio pero su crecimiento al operar solo en España es limitado.Hay algo que a mi me mosquea y es que a pesar de ser un buen negocio y tener liquidez todos los años a excepción de 2010 han repartido mas dividendos que el dinero que la empresa por si misma era capaz de generar vía flujo de caja operativo, tampoco es que se hayan pasado tres pueblos, pero tirar siempre de la caja no se hasta que punto es recomendable aunque si bien es verdad esta gente gasta bien poquito en la empresa.
> 
> 
> Flujo de caja de BME
> ...



Y a pesar de todo aún acabo 2012 con 185 millones de euros en caja.
No me quiero imaginar si la situación macroeconomica mejorara en España y se elevará el volumen de negociación...
Toca esperar, la verdad es que el valor no cae de los 19 euros ni a tiros...


----------



## garpie (7 Jun 2013)

El problema de BME es que las plataformas alternativas le están comiendo el pastel, especialmente los últimos meses:

*Bolsas y Mercados Españoles cede el 25 % de la contratación a manos de plataformas independientes *



> *La consecución del 25% de la contratación del mercado de continuo español en sus manos presionan al dividendo*
> 
> José Hervás.– Bolsas y Mercados Españoles ha perdido en la primera semana del mes de mayor el 25 % de su cuota de mercado en la contratación del mercado de contado español, conocido vulgarmente como la bolsa española. Aunque los expertos descartaban que se produjera una subida tan espectacular en tan poco tiempo, el viernes, 10 de mayor, se confirmaba que BME se veía arañar casi un 25%. La presión sobre el futuro dividendo crece.
> 
> ...


----------



## pollastre (7 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> va a visitar el nivelito de don pollas ienso:



Gato malo.

¡ Gato malo !


----------



## Burbujilimo (7 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Es un buen negocio pero su crecimiento al operar solo en España es limitado.Hay algo que a mi me mosquea y es que a pesar de ser un buen negocio y tener liquidez todos los años a excepción de 2010 han repartido mas dividendos que el dinero que la empresa por si misma era capaz de generar vía flujo de caja operativo, tampoco es que se hayan pasado tres pueblos, pero tirar siempre de la caja no se hasta que punto es recomendable aunque si bien es verdad esta gente gasta bien poquito en la empresa.
> 
> 
> Flujo de caja de BME
> ...



Creo que fue ghkghk quién calificó la empresa como un "depósito a plazo fijo".

Tiene en contra que cuando se ahostia el IBEX a nuestros queridos políticos les da por prohibir cortos, y es algo que hace mella en las cuentas de la empresa. También había rumores de que podía ser comprada por su equivalente en la bolsa de frankfurt, pero parece que era más una leyenda urbana que otra cosa.

Pero si, es un negocio "sencillo" de comprender, tienen una potestad en exclusividad y los precios que tienen dan para cubrir todos los gastos (muy pocos) y tener ingresos cuasi-fijos y asegurados.

Debería estar en el target de cualquiera que quiera invertir a largo plazo (pillada a buenos precios) para dejarla ahí soltando dividendos.


----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> Y a pesar de todo aún acabo 2012 con 185 millones de euros en caja.
> No me quiero imaginar si la situación macroeconomica mejorara en España y se elevará el volumen de negociación...
> Toca esperar, la verdad es que el valor no cae de los 19 euros ni a tiros...



En 2009 de flujo de caja operativo sacaron 145 mill y en 2010 fueron 155 mill así que aunque la situación mejore no parece que vayan a ser capaces de generar a corto plazo mas de 200 mill operativos, como no tienen deuda realmente estas comprando su flujo de caja operativo. Como no tienen deuda lo que sacan del flujo operativo después de invertir y pagar dividendos eso es lo que se suma a la caja y si falta se resta.Ahora mismo la jugada les ha salido bien porque tenían caja pero poco se la están fundiendo, personalmente creo que deberían rebajar el dividendo. Fíjate que mordidas le han dado a la caja en apenas 4 años


----------



## @@strom (7 Jun 2013)

Ponzi , otra opción que barajo es entrar en zot. No se como la veras tu...


----------



## juanfer (7 Jun 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Creo que fue ghkghk quién calificó la empresa como un "depósito a plazo fijo".
> 
> Tiene en contra que cuando se ahostia el IBEX a nuestros queridos políticos les da por prohibir cortos, y es algo que hace mella en las cuentas de la empresa. También había rumores de que podía ser comprada por su equivalente en la bolsa de frankfurt, pero parece que era más una leyenda urbana que otra cosa.
> 
> ...




Lo que veo que le ha hecho pupa a BME, ha sido la legislación tributaria de las operaciones en bolsa de menos de 1 año.


----------



## Krim (7 Jun 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pues no te queda nada.......esperate al final de esta temporada....



Si es lo que yo pienso, (sólo he leído libros), digamos que al final de temporada te vas A CAGAR.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (7 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Lo que veo que le ha hecho pupa a BME, ha sido la legislación tributaria de las operaciones en bolsa de menos de 1 año.



.
Eso seguro. Yo no llevo ni el 15% de operaciones del 1er semestre 2.012. Entre unas cosas y otras cada vez hay que ser más selectivo con las entradas, y moverse a plazos más largos.


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2013)

Me incorporo. No digo ná y lo digo tó



---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 11:55 ----------



---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 11:59 ----------




mataresfacil dijo:


> He visto GOT season 9 y estoy traumatizado.



no me jodáis diciendo nada, esta noche veo el capítulo 8 y 9.

---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 12:00 ----------




@@strom dijo:


> Y a pesar de todo aún acabo 2012 con 185 millones de euros en caja.
> No me quiero imaginar si la situación macroeconomica mejorara en España y se elevará el volumen de negociación...
> Toca esperar, la verdad es que el valor no cae de los 19 euros ni a tiros...



eso, eso, ..... no te lo imagines :S


----------



## ghkghk (7 Jun 2013)

La viva imagen de mi SP en Colonial desde hace tres horas...


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (7 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> La viva imagen de mi SP en Colonial desde hace tres horas...



¡Qué foto tan chula! El lugar ideal para reflexionar sobre el mundo, nuestro papel en él, y el sentido de la existencia... y para limpiar las gafas.


----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> Ponzi , otra opción que barajo es entrar en zot. No se como la veras tu...



A mi es un negocio que me gusta mucho, apenas necesitan capital fijo y los margenes son muy elevados, sin embargo les pasa como a BME, no tienen deuda pero están pagando parte de dividendos con la caja de la empresa,se estan quedando poco a poco sin efectivo, esa situación al igual que con bme no es sostenible a largo plazo.Anticipándome a una hipotética caída del dividendo que seria una buena señal para el negocio yo entraría por debajo de 8


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Jun 2013)

Hoy en PRISA languidez total.
A ver si alguien se decide a darle un chute. ientras, seguimos aguantando. De momento sin pérdidas.
Ya veremos como acaba la fiesta.


----------



## tarrito (7 Jun 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> ¡Qué foto tan chula! El lugar ideal para reflexionar sobre el mundo, nuestro papel en él, y el sentido de la existencia... y para limpiar las gafas.



y si ves al Jato por abajo, para practicar puntería con los gapos! 
ZAS! en tó el lomo :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2013)

lo bueno es malo 

---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 14:31 ----------

o lo malo es bueno :o


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jun 2013)




----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2013)

Veremos que pasa después de las elecciones alemanas, que tanto crédito barato ha escondido un problema que no ha parado de crecer


Lander


A lo tonto estamos hablando del pib de media España

La unión bancaria es solo cuestión de tiempo, y cuando llegue los lander no tendrán donde esconder sus cifras


Un sector bancario bajo sospecha y otras razones de Alemania para oponerse a la unin bancaria - ABC.es


22 de Septiembre de 2013


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



un poco pronto no gacelilla


----------



## tarrito (7 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo bueno es malo
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 14:31 ----------
> 
> o lo malo es bueno :o



firmado Lao Tse, Tao te king del trono troll :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2013)

dato de creacion de empleo un poco mejor de lo esperado y de paro un poco peor :fiufiu:


----------



## Krim (7 Jun 2013)

Hardcore trolling at the Ibex...¿Petada de cortos?


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jun 2013)

Han pasado el rulo arriba y abajo de los stops de puta madre...

Son unos cracks


----------



## garpie (7 Jun 2013)

JODER qué meneooo


----------



## jaialro (7 Jun 2013)

Quien opere ahora es que es tonto del culo maximum potential.


----------



## inversobres (7 Jun 2013)

Esto va a ser como el rosario de la aurora... Ya no se mira l dato de paro sino la inyecciones, tremendo.

---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 14:43 ----------

Ya viene la ola... Veremos si no hay liada hoy.


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2013)

La despiojada de las 14:30 ha sido epic.

Comprad culibex, por expaña !!!


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Jun 2013)

¡Un movimiento cortilargo!
¡Qué emoción!
Orgía pandoril con cortos y largos.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2013)

soltamos los cortos y cargamos largos con tres cojones :Baile:


----------



## hombre-mosca (7 Jun 2013)

He dado thanks a todos los que me han respondido y los que no tb (Sr. Jato, lo siento Usted no da thanks). Gracias/Sorries por su tiempo perdido. Me hubiese gustado algo mas ... pero su tiempo es valioso.

Doy mi opinion de un par de acciones que sigo y comento aqui:

- O2 al final los 20 millones de acciones que se compraron al cierre (muscha tela para ser cortada por pezqueñines y el dia que entraba en MSCI Germany and World). 
(-2% del total-, algo mas arriba de donde yo entre) y tras el pandoro mode on (le meti mas) 
han salido a la luz blackrock aumento > 3% (aunque estan haciendo trading, a lo bestia, con % de O2). Rumor ... venta O2 Ireland. SP >> 5,75
- Eonas, 12,70 bien (por ahi ando), pero espero toque muy rapido a 12,5X(para recargar) -Aunque mis creencias disminuyen por momentos- luego a los miticos unicornios, 
y si no, un buen segundo semestre del año (hay que buscar buenos puertos para el otoño -si no nos joXXen- (mode ejperto on) ).
- Kontron, hoy la han bajado fuerte de 4,00 hay que mirar posible rebote. Esta muy controlada y con "buenos hamijos".
- Hay otras, pero, sintiendolo mucho, no digo nada, porque si no he dicho donde he entrado, se pone modo jato on.
Hay que mimarlas y darles mucho "cariño". Mejor así, porque yo saldría y los dejaria "tirados" alli. 
Voy de "buen rollo", canto poco, pero lo que canto lo hago, aunque algunas veces, por falta de tiempo, no puedo hacerlo en tiempo real.
(Janus eres un angel para mucha gente aqui, aunque a veces demasiado "chicharro"  ).

Me voy a lo que conozco... -mi pequeño monton de guano- y no les dare mal de nuevo con bosques, arboles, setas, conejos y la MaXXX que los PaXXX, 
ya estoy biejo para andar tonteando con esos temas. (aqui falta un grafico de esos de "si .... te bashila ...."  el buen humor que no se pierda).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Allí las chicas son muy sardas... En una de las vueltas a la isla para en la parte de arriba en el pueblo de Napoleón, merece la pena.





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sardacas-sardacas?? :Baile: :Baile:





TenienteDan dijo:


> Cerdacas? :ouch:


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2013)

¿Dije algo el otro día sobre stops ejecutados en cliente, y no adjuntos a la orden? Sí, ¿verdad?


----------



## Janus (7 Jun 2013)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> He dado thanks a todos los que me han respondido y los que no tb (Sr. Jato, lo siento Usted no da thanks). Gracias/Sorries por su tiempo perdido. Me hubiese gustado algo mas ... pero su tiempo es valioso.
> 
> Doy mi opinion de un par de acciones que sigo y comento aqui:
> 
> ...




No le acepto :: que catalogue como chicharro a AMD, First, Yingli, Arcelor, Prisa, Gamesa, FCC ..... y se quede tan pancho sin meter en ese saco al SAN y al BBVA.


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2013)

Vela de 22 puntos CME.ES, mola. Sigan poniendo stopillos de un puntejo... Por cierto, el stop no se ejecuta donde ponga el stop, sino donde entre la orden, que puede ser 1, 10, 20 puntos más allá; donde diga el slippage.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (7 Jun 2013)

Parece que hoy tito Ben reparte dosis de jaco al yonki. :XX:


----------



## hombre-mosca (7 Jun 2013)

Janus, por que Usted se lo merece. Voy a estar mucho tiempo off... son muy buena gente (de verdad).

PD: Prisa ejemmmmmm.

PD2: viel erfolg - que les vaya bonito - acaben con todos los zombies.


----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2013)

Como veis los gráficos de BIC,Michelín,Royal imtech y KPN?


Los dos primeros es por lo espectacular de su negocio los dos últimos por su precio, creo que esta injustificado

El roce de BIC es del 20%,Michelín del 15%, KPN del 12 ( de estos estoy pendiente de la ampliación pero no se si se ha hecho ya y es de las que mas dudo), Royal imtech 11,99%


----------



## inversobres (7 Jun 2013)

Mirad la hostia del oro, cantando los 1700 para vencimientos.


----------



## darwinn (7 Jun 2013)

Alguien ha echado un ojo a Continental en el DAX? Impresionante la subida en el último año. Muy buen negocio, Nº1 en Europa y este año líder de facturación en automoción por encima de Bosch. En cuanto a su rentabilidad como empresa es la mejor de todas las del neumático


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Mirad la hostia del oro, cantando los 1700 para vencimientos.



El joro es muy bajista, la cicatriz que dejaron las manos fuertes en su gráfico no es ninguna casualidad.

Está consumiendo tiempo hasta comenzar una nueva bajista.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (7 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Mirad la hostia del oro, cantando los 1700 para vencimientos.



Mirando boletines sobre oro por ahí, hay muchas noticias apuntando a que el volumen de oro que se negocia en Comex no existe y que US demore la devolución del oro alemán ha generado mucha desconfianza en ese mercado. :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Mirando boletines sobre oro por ahí, hay muchas noticias apuntando a que el volumen de oro que se negocia en Comex no existe y que US demore la devolución del oro alemán ha generado mucha desconfianza en ese mercado. :fiufiu:



Los usanos no tienen oro.


----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2013)

darwinn dijo:


> Alguien ha echado un ojo a Continental en el DAX? Impresionante la subida en el último año. Muy buen negocio, Nº1 en Europa y este año líder de facturación en automoción por encima de Bosch. En cuanto a su rentabilidad como empresa es la mejor de todas las del neumático



Solo había mirado Michelín,pirelli y brigestone. Desde luego tienen un negocio espectacular , el mejor de los 4,roce 19% y lo mas importante cada vez su flujo de caja operativo es mayor, les da para reducir deuda,invertir pagar dividendos e incrementar la caja.su único problema es que empiezan a estar caros.


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2013)

*Vaaaaaamos coño*

Gacelillas, el culibex os está dando la oportunidad de vuestra vida para complal balaaaato ::


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Jun 2013)

Necesito un buen motivo para no salir de Prisa. Tengo el dedo en el SELL.


----------



## Janus (7 Jun 2013)

Janus acertó saliendo de FCC. Ahora se puede coger sobre el 4% más abajo.

Las resistencias mandan hasta que se superan. Resistencia no superada .... resistencia es. Pensar que "ahora sí que la va a pasar" es de lendrillos.

---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 16:03 ----------

El ojo en el spread SAN-BBVA fue bueno. Quienes sigan dentro estarán con muchas plusvis.

---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 16:04 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> Necesito un buen motivo para no salir de Prisa. Tengo el dedo en el SELL.



De momento debes seguir ahí dentro pero el stop no tiene sentido que esté más abajo de 0,19 euros.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> De momento debes seguir ahí dentro pero el stop no tiene sentido que esté más abajo de 0,19 euros.



Ahí está, exactamente.


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Janus acertó saliendo de FCC. Ahora se puede coger sobre el 4% más abajo.
> 
> Las resistencias mandan hasta que se superan. Resistencia no superada .... resistencia es. Pensar que "ahora sí que la va a pasar" es de lendrillos.
> 
> ...



En los niveles actuales, FCC es bullshit


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Necesito un buen motivo para no salir de Prisa. Tengo el dedo en el SELL.



Polanco compra acciones de Prisa en plena refinanciación - Ecoteuve.es


----------



## Janus (7 Jun 2013)

No jueguen con el carbón. No admite nada que sea diferente a posición short.

---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 16:06 ----------




bertok dijo:


> En los niveles actuales, FCC es bullshit



Deja de esnifar pegamento imedio. Por cierto, hola.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jun 2013)

Que majos son los usanos.

Como me olía dos días a placer para Pepon...


----------



## Janus (7 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Polanco compra acciones de Prisa en plena refinanciación - Ecoteuve.es



Es una cantidad irrisoria de dinero como para pensar que sabe algo que le va a dar un buen pelotazo.


----------



## inversobres (7 Jun 2013)

Ya llego el tiburon. Un clasico, y el ibex pano.

Vienen dos semanas divertidas.


----------



## J-Z (7 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> *Vaaaaaamos coño*
> 
> Gacelillas, el culibex os está dando la oportunidad de vuestra vida para complal balaaaato ::



En verde again pareces el jato :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2013)

amonoh alcitas :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (7 Jun 2013)

Ya podria el ibex aprender del dax coño!!


A ver si cerramos por encima de los 8245 como indicaba Fran que seria bueno para los objetivos alcistas....


Vaaaaaamos coñoooooooo


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amonoh alcitas :Baile:



Se nota que ustec se ha puesto corto...


----------



## J-Z (7 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amonoh alcitas :Baile:









8:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> soltamos los cortos y cargamos largos con tres cojones :Baile:



se esta notando , vaya si se esta notando bocatita :Baile:


----------



## inversobres (7 Jun 2013)

Coño ahora salen los euforas cual caracoles con lluvia...


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2013)

j-z dijo:


> En verde again pareces el jato :XX:



muyayo, te ciega el siemprealcismo, ¿estas largo o pillado?

En las sesiones de ayer y de hoy, mira el SP y el DAX y compara con el Culibex.

Compra a crédito, nunca más las verás más balatas ::


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es una cantidad irrisoria de dinero como para pensar que sabe algo que le va a dar un buen pelotazo.



Muchas veces es por el personaje en sí , que se posiciona en un momento u otro.

Tampoco me hagas mucho caso, pero he visto algunas compras de director de esa forma.

---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 16:16 ----------

Joder el pollastre se ha dejando el movimiento gordo por el camino, parece...

Lo que lleva el dax subido, madre mía


----------



## J-Z (7 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> muyayo, te ciega el siemprealcismo, ¿estas largo o pillado?
> 
> En las sesiones de ayer y de hoy, mira el SP y el DAX y compara con el Culibex.
> 
> Compra a crédito, nunca más las verás más balatas ::



Llevas un año sin dar una tron ::


----------



## paulistano (7 Jun 2013)

Ponganse cortos.....es un cholloooo. )


----------



## Lechu (7 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Qué mamones, lo tocan a última hora sabiendo que casi nadie se va a meter siendo tan tarde con el riesgo de quedarse abierto en el after.
> 
> EDIT: Si lo rompen en serio, yo creo que podríamos ver el 8152 que se me quedó colgando.



Que no caiga en el olvido , creías bien cerca 8165

:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Llevas un año sin dar una tron ::



Hamijo, los dineros los hago desde hace muchos años en el ultracorto.

Este año, estoy con poca actividad. No se me pone de los webos pagarle casi la mitas a hacienda 8:

No olvide lo siguiente:

1. - El culibex está en niveles de hace 9 meses y un 50% por debajo de máximos de ciclo. El SP está en niveles de máximos históricos e histéricos.
2. - Compre o se arrepentirá.

Sin acritud, me cae bien ::


----------



## inversobres (7 Jun 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Llevas un año sin dar una tron ::



Al menos el, como otros pocos, se moja.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2013)

con este rally rompemos la jran bajista , de no ser asi nos vamos al menos 666 :Baile:


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Al menos el, como otros pocos, se moja.



Aquí gana el que es capaz de preservar el capital y estar en mercado en la tendencia buena y *no en el lateral*.

Insisto, un ejercicio fácil y para toda la familia: Pillad vuestro histórico de posiciones y ordenarlo por minusvalía absoluta de mayor a menor. Eliminad el 10% de las posiciones más bajistas y recalcular vuestro performance del año pasado.

Pos eso ::

Gacelones, comprad cabrones. Expaña os necesita :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Jun 2013)

Buenas tardes. Cerrado el largo 8180(f) Ibex, en liquidez uno que se despide hasta dentro de dos semanas. 
Felices plusvalías


----------



## paulistano (7 Jun 2013)

SAN 5,50....

Y hoy he estado a punto de largar la mitad a 5,41....:ouch:

A ver si esto ha sido un despioje y los próximos días nos vamos para arriba cual ave fénix:rolleye:


----------



## sr.anus (7 Jun 2013)

Le falta gasolina al ibex, si subimos... pero no con la intensidad que deberiamos. Eso si, para guanear siempre es el primero.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Aquí gana el que es capaz de preservar el capital y estar en mercado en la tendencia buena y *no en el lateral*.
> 
> Insisto, un ejercicio fácil y para toda la familia: Pillad vuestro histórico de posiciones y ordenarlo por minusvalía absoluta de mayor a menor. Eliminad el 10% de las posiciones más bajistas y recalcular vuestro performance del año pasado.
> 
> ...



españa tambien te necesita a ti señor bertok , dejate ya de tanta mariconada y sal de la trinchera de una puta vez :no:


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> españa tambien te necesita a ti señor bertok , dejate ya de tanta mariconada y sal de la trinchera de una puta vez :no:



Gato, para el medio plazo no me verás salir en estos niveles.

Te lo dejo todo para tí.

Ponte largo, por dios ::


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Cerrado el largo 8180(f) Ibex, en liquidez uno que se despide hasta dentro de dos semanas.
> Felices plusvalías



si estamos comenzando el rally que rompera la jran bajista , se esta ustec pasando de gacela :ouch:


----------



## inversobres (7 Jun 2013)

Ya esta el Carpatos tranquilo. Lastima de personaje y lastima de web, mas parcial no puede ser.

Lo dicho, de aqui a dos semanas rondando los 1700 (aunque los veo la semana que viene como tarde). 

Menuda hostia le estan metiendo al VIX.


----------



## paulistano (7 Jun 2013)

*vaaaaaaaaaaaaaamos coooooooooooñoooooooooo*


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2013)

tremendo el soportazo de la mm200 , nisiquiera la hemos tocado , a 50 pipos nos hemos quedao y pumba parriba :Aplauso:

la jran bajista esta a solo 200 puntitos de na , esta vez si la rompemos y si no hay trampa en la jran alcista , veo al ibex en los 10200 :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (7 Jun 2013)

Jato cállese que está hustec hablando y ya está subiendo menos, que aquí hay algunos que nos jugamos pasta de verdad!!


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tremendo el soportazo de la mm200 , nisiquiera la hemos tocado , a 50 pipos nos hemos quedao y pumba parriba :Aplauso:
> 
> la jran bajista esta a solo 200 puntitos de na , esta vez si la rompemos y si no hay trampa en la jran alcista , veo al ibex en los 10200 :fiufiu:



Gato, las umirdes gacelas, necesitamos de gente optimista como usted.


----------



## inversobres (7 Jun 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...precio-se-adecuara-resultado-luz-3-julio.html

Que bien eh? ahora todos larguicos un tiempo gracias a la distribucion de la rique... hostia no!


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Jato cállese que está hustec hablando y ya está subiendo menos, que aquí hay algunos que nos jugamos pasta de verdad!!



pero como se le ocurre jugarse los dineritos :ouch:


----------



## Janus (7 Jun 2013)

En el momento en el que haya que ponerse corto, nadie lo va a hacer porque ya son muchas las veces en las que han salido trasquilados.
Mensaje que no aplica al short-papertrading.


----------



## Krim (7 Jun 2013)

¿Veis próxima la petada de la siguiente resistencia de Gamesa? Se paró en los 3,62 pero no se estampó en condiciones, así que suena a descansillo antes del siguiente impulso.

Montado desde 2.38. Lo de menos es la pasta, lo importante es el ejercicio "Aprenda a superar su vértigo gacelérido".


----------



## Janus (7 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, los dineros los hago desde hace muchos años en el ultracorto.
> 
> Este año, estoy con poca actividad. No se me pone de los webos pagarle casi la mitas a hacienda 8:
> 
> ...



Te defiendes como gato panza-arriba.::


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Jun 2013)

Parece que las teles andan fuertes así que probamos una entrada en Mediaset.


----------



## Janus (7 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> españa tambien te necesita a ti señor bertok , dejate ya de tanta mariconada y sal de la trinchera de una puta vez :no:



Qué poco ha faltado para thankearte. Hay que reconocer que has estado brillante.


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Veis próxima la petada de la siguiente resistencia de Gamesa? Se paró en los 3,62 pero no se estampó en condiciones, así que suena a descansillo antes del siguiente impulso.
> 
> Montado desde 2.38. Lo de menos es la pasta, lo importante es el ejercicio "Aprenda a superar su vértigo gacelérido".



Algunas tengo yo desde 2,31 y, vista la evolución, seguimos tranquilos con más del 50%.


----------



## inversobres (7 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En el momento en el que haya que ponerse corto, nadie lo va a hacer porque ya son muchas las veces en las que han salido trasquilados.
> Mensaje que no aplica al short-papertrading.



A mi me mosquea esto, quiza sea una simple tonteria pero...



> Mundo Hedge Fund [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (7 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Veis próxima la petada de la siguiente resistencia de Gamesa? Se paró en los 3,62 pero no se estampó en condiciones, así que suena a descansillo antes del siguiente impulso.
> 
> Montado desde 2.38. Lo de menos es la pasta, lo importante es el ejercicio "Aprenda a superar su vértigo gacelérido".




Debes vender a 27.

---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 16:57 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> A mi me mosquea esto, quiza sea una simple tonteria pero...



Yo creo que muchas veces este señor se lo inventa. Qué sabrá él lo que hacen las manos fuertes. Ahí están ellos para contárselo a él, en Alicante.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jun 2013)




----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Te defiendes como gato panza-arriba.::



Tú sabes que no 8:::


----------



## inversobres (7 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Debes vender a 27.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 16:57 ----------
> 
> ...



No se que creer de ese tipo ya que ni los macro los pone/interpreta bien.


----------



## paulistano (7 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Veis próxima la petada de la siguiente resistencia de Gamesa? Se paró en los 3,62 pero no se estampó en condiciones, así que suena a descansillo antes del siguiente impulso.
> 
> Montado desde 2.38. Lo de menos es la pasta, lo importante es el ejercicio "Aprenda a superar su vértigo gacelérido".




No me gusta hablar de operaciones que no canto, pero entré en Gamesa a 3,09 y las solté ayer a 3,53.

Mera cuestión de cash management....iba muy "cargao" en el lado largo...y un recorte como el que ha estado a punto de haber pensaba que mandaría a Gamesa a los 3,4X....sin embargo la muy cabrona se ha mantenido en verde todo el día de hoy::

Es una acción que no sabes cómo va a reaccionar, pregúntaselo a José que vendió a 3,15 para recomprar más abajo, o a mi mismo que vendí en 2,95 para ver si tenía algún recorte...y ya ve usted::

Alguno acertará::


----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Debes vender a 27.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 16:57 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo le he seguido y falla mucho. Solo saque una cosa útil de su libro y fue el triple cruce de medias, es lo que de verdad he visto que sirve para ver techos y suelos.


----------



## inversobres (7 Jun 2013)

Alguien ve el cierre por encima de los 300 en el ibex?? hoy no es mi dia...


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (7 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Veis próxima la petada de la siguiente resistencia de Gamesa? Se paró en los 3,62 pero no se estampó en condiciones, así que suena a descansillo antes del siguiente impulso.
> 
> Montado desde 2.38. Lo de menos es la pasta, lo importante es el ejercicio "Aprenda a superar su vértigo gacelérido".



Llegó a 3.631, pero el cierre más alto que ha tenido es a 3.572 el día 30. Like a rocket.

Por qué no compraría el doble o el triple... :


----------



## Janus (7 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Tú sabes que no 8:::



Se te ve cómodo en la trinchera. A veces pienso que es como el que regresa a su planeta 4000 años después y lo encuentra todo cambiado.::


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Jun 2013)

Que poco patriotas les veo. Solo hablando de acciones. ¿Y Nadal?
Ni un comentario...


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> No se que creer de ese tipo ya que ni los macro los pone/interpreta bien.



Pero no veas que bien se lo monta con los libros, cursos, master-class,...


----------



## Janus (7 Jun 2013)

No dirán que no habíamos avisado en Arcelor y en Walter.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2013)

lo que me da confianza es que ayer el konkorde marco en diario que las gacelas vendian o se ponian cortas , hoy seguro que lo mismo , la jran bajista deberia haber provocado un guano del carajo y sin embargo la hemos tocado e intentado superar mucho tiempo sin que nos rechazara muy lejos .

ahora que ya tenemos los indicadores muy sobrevendidos , es el momento de romper la jran bajista , aprovechando el vencimiento trimestral .

veo los 10200 si no hay techo en los 1700 del sp500 , sino el destino del ibex seran los 8900 , pero la correccion tiene toda la pinta de pullback al antiguo doble techo , asi que lo mismo el sp500 se dispara 

---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 17:18 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Qué poco ha faltado para thankearte. Hay que reconocer que has estado brillante.



no se lo reprima señor janus :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Alguien ve el cierre por encima de los 300 en el ibex?? hoy no es mi dia...



Yo quiero y creo que lo veremos por encima de 246, 320 sería un regalazo. ienso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Jun 2013)

El oro continúa ostiándose.


----------



## amago45 (7 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> *vaaaaaaaaaaaaaamos coooooooooooñoooooooooo*



  

vamos Pepón !!!


----------



## inversobres (7 Jun 2013)

Ahi van los americanos, otro empujon. Hoy va a ser dia escalera, pero sin descansillos. Tipico viernes para poner esto en 1650.


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> El oro continúa ostiándose.


----------



## FranR (7 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sardacas-sardacas?? :Baile: :Baile:









Mire que melones tienen las chicas sardas... buen viaje !!!


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Yo quiero y creo que lo veremos por encima de 246, 320 sería un regalazo. ienso:



Donde ha cerrado está muy bien, para no llevarlo a susto y poder volar a los 8600.

A ver como lo dejan en la subasta.

Día crítico el de hoy


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2013)

el lunes gap al alza veo , tambien veo mi cuba libre decrecer :baba:

y finalmente veo al ibex deteniendose en los 10200 unos cuantos meses para finalmente ir a por el 61,8% fibonazi los 12200 pipos :Baile:

es curioso pero el ibex se cayo sin llegar a los 12400 , verdadero 61,8% del 16k-6,7k es como si el ojetivo siempre hubiese sido los 6k ienso:


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2013)

*Vaaaaaamos Raaaaafa !!!*


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Jun 2013)

ibex cierra por encima del nivelito 8250 y de la mm50 pero por debajo de la bajista de corto plazo , sin duda la superara mediante gap , nuevamente konkorde marca ventas o cortos de gaceleridos , buenisima señal para los largos y los indicadoreh en diario muy sobrevendidos :Baile:

el sp500 rebota despues de hacer un pullback al antiguo doble techo , no se si sera el ron con coca pero lo veo to muy claro , lunes gap al alza , gap que cerraremos despues de tocar la jran bajista en 8500 y entonces via libre para subir a esos 10200 .

pasen buen finde y recordad que no habra piedad para los bajistas :no:


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> *Vaaaaaamos Raaaaafa !!!*



*Toooooooma* :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Jun 2013)

peponian alemán


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jun 2013)

El que haya pillado largos desde los 1600 se ha cubierto de gloria en 2 días (ni siquiera llega)


----------



## jaialro (7 Jun 2013)

Esta semana ha sido un poco rara en cuanto a movimiento del mercado. Mercado muy indeciso. No me he sentido nada cómodo operando. Veremos si la semana que viene se muestra menos volátil.


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Jun 2013)

Spoiler



http://api.ning.com/files/CDJBnkwsFOqmAMQZ6jgGbrgs4PF8tVFBeTOMb7iK-yN1YNgvG-sRHnS9nGpc92REmaMOxlOo0IxaQTLqrqH*XWVIx2OusPqH/caracoles





MarketMaker alguna pista?

Edito: cada día más torpe, ahora noo me sale la imagen de los caracoles.... en fin


----------



## TenienteDan (7 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No me gusta hablar de operaciones que no canto, pero entré en Gamesa a 3,09 y las solté ayer a 3,53.
> 
> Mera cuestión de cash management....iba muy "cargao" en el lado largo...y un recorte como el que ha estado a punto de haber pensaba que mandaría a Gamesa a los 3,4X....sin embargo la muy cabrona se ha mantenido en verde todo el día de hoy::
> 
> ...



Yo las tenía a 1,80 precio medio... y las solté en 3,05 pensando que esa antiguo soporte sería una resistencia brutal...
Y lo cierto es que en ese precio no ha pasado nada ....::::::

En fin, dar las gracias al pepino verde que es un espectáculo verlo en acción.

Supongo que si el S&P guanea este año, y el ibex se va por debajo del 6000 Gamesa no seguirá por encima de los 3€ y le intentaremos echar mano.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jun 2013)

Cada vez que miro el SAN menos me gusta...

Un tonteo o coqueteo con los 5 euros y se va a pegar una hostia de cuidado,...como me imagino el Ibex va detrás.


----------



## Abner (7 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Se ha tocado el 8152 en el aftermarket, y se ven posiciones leoncias casi a las 20:00.
> 
> Los leoncios han acumulado por primera vez en bastantes días, un número importante de contratos. Es posible que sigamos cayendo para que los leoncios sigan cargando pilas, pero en estos momentos, cuentan con 1100 contratos en la recámara, y como nivel creado hoy, y no tocado, tenemos uno en el* 8267*(f).
> 
> Buena suerte.



Me estoy poniendo paranoico. Los Leoncios me están usando o algo...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (7 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo que me da confianza es que ayer el konkorde marco en diario que las gacelas vendian o se ponian cortas , hoy seguro que lo mismo , la jran bajista deberia haber provocado un guano del carajo y sin embargo la hemos tocado e intentado superar mucho tiempo sin que nos rechazara muy lejos .
> 
> ahora que ya tenemos los indicadores muy sobrevendidos , es el momento de romper la jran bajista , aprovechando el vencimiento trimestral .
> 
> ...




En Román Paladino que estás largo y entonces el market va al guano.


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ibex cierra por encima del nivelito 8250 y de la mm50 pero por debajo de la bajista de corto plazo , sin duda la superara mediante gap , nuevamente konkorde marca ventas o cortos de gaceleridos , buenisima señal para los largos y los indicadoreh en diario muy sobrevendidos :Baile:
> 
> el sp500 rebota despues de hacer un pullback al antiguo doble techo , no se si sera el ron con coca pero lo veo to muy claro , lunes gap al alza , gap que cerraremos despues de tocar la jran bajista en 8500 y entonces via libre para subir a esos 10200 .
> 
> pasen buen finde y recordad que no habra piedad para los bajistas :no:



La próxima semana tendrás miedo, pero no temas no te voy a hacer nada ::


----------



## wetpiñata (7 Jun 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué cosas... justo vuelvo de un paseo con el perro donde hemos cambiado playa por campo (me pasé deseando encapotamiento antituristas) y recolectando a estos pobres y lo primero que veo es su post.

Nota 1: Absténganse de discusiones sobre atigrados y caracolas francesas, o esas cosas que comen en Valencia. Sólo estoy dispuesto a transigir sobre los lleidetans.

Nota 2: Sí, tengo mala conciencia. Pero cuando pienso que se van a pasar toda la semana de orgía a veces pienso que merecería la pena morir por eso...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como veis los gráficos de BIC,Michelín,Royal imtech y KPN?
> 
> 
> Los dos primeros es por lo espectacular de su negocio los dos últimos por su precio, creo que esta injustificado
> ...



Me pongo con alguno de ellos ponzi


FranR dijo:


> Mire que melones tienen las chicas sardas... buen viaje !!!



Esas deben tener pelos hasta en las uñas.... :vomito: :vomito:


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En el momento en el que haya que ponerse corto, nadie lo va a hacer porque ya son muchas las veces en las que han salido trasquilados.
> Mensaje que no aplica al short-papertrading.



Pues sí... si hasta yo estoy haciendo largos... esto no puede salir bien...

Y... yo diría que están ustedes largos en el SP ahora mismo... le añadan extra de precaución... huele a vuelta...


----------



## Janus (7 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> Pues sí... si hasta yo estoy haciendo largos... esto no puede salir bien...
> 
> Y... yo diría que están ustedes largos en el SP ahora mismo... le añadan extra de precaución... huele a vuelta...



Eso he pensado yo. Está perfecto para darse la vuelta y veo maneras en valores particulares. Pero miro y remiro el SP y lo está haciendo de libro. Es alcista, o lo parece.

---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 19:43 ----------

Y nosotros mirando aquí la bolsa!!!!

NYC East Village Apartments Go for $10 in Former Mars Bar Building


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2013)

Échele un ojo a las utilities...


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2013)

Vaya, vaya, vaya.

¿qué queréis, que siga subiendo el SP?

muyayos: ::::::


----------



## burbubolsa (7 Jun 2013)

Y hasta aquí ha llegado el DAX, 8244, máximo local de volumen. Hay que ver a lo que llevan discusiones sobre si Telefónica se va a Brasil o no, y que el tiempo saque a la luz la verdad. Anda que lo de Grecia fuera del €, estamos esperando...


----------



## atman (7 Jun 2013)

Bertok, no haga el gato...


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> Bertok, no haga el gato...



Sólo hay un camino y usted lo sabe .... ::


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jun 2013)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Qué cosas... justo vuelvo de un paseo con el perro donde hemos cambiado playa por campo (me pasé deseando encapotamiento antituristas) y recolectando a estos pobres y lo primero que veo es su post.
> 
> Nota 1: Absténganse de discusiones sobre atigrados y caracolas francesas, o esas cosas que comen en Valencia. Sólo estoy dispuesto a transigir sobre los lleidetans.
> 
> Nota 2: Sí, tengo mala conciencia. Pero cuando pienso que se van a pasar toda la semana de orgía a veces pienso que merecería la pena morir por eso...



Los de Massachusetts están más ricos...


----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me pongo con alguno de ellos ponzi
> 
> 
> Esas deben tener pelos hasta en las uñas.... :vomito: :vomito:



Soy un ferviente amante de los artículos Bic al igual que me pasa con Danone. Junto con LVHM deben ser de los negocios mejor gestionados de nuestros vecinos.

El origen del boligrafo

Me fascinan las empresas con historia


Michelin

La de Danone ya la he comentado en varios ocasiones, es curioso como unos catalanes consiguieron convertir una humilde fabrica en un gran imperio gracias a los acuerdos de distribucion que consiguieron farmaceuticas y empresas ferroviarias ...eso sin contar el I+D que tienen..(natillas,petitsue,griego,yogur liquido...)

O que decir de Sanofi

Sanofi


O Luis Vuitom, en piel no tienen rival

Luis Vuitton - Biografa de Luis Vuitton

---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 20:26 ----------

Otra que me fascina aunque bueno ahora mismo no sabria predecir cuanto futuro puede tener la sosa, a día de hoy para la industria química es indispensable y si no se que se lo digan a Henkel,Procter o Unilever.

Solvay (empresa) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Como un joven de 20 años sin apenas formación y de forma autodidacta aprendio física y química elevando las mismas a un nivel de innovación nunca antes conocido por el hombre.De hecho gracias al proceso que invento y al dinero que gano consiguió crear un club de sabios. Es impresionante, mirar quien estaba por ejemplo en el primer congreso...marie curie,einstein...He preferido no contar los nobeles que pasaron por sus congresos y todo desde cero y siendo autodidacta

Congreso Solvay - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 20:54 ----------




atman dijo:


> Échele un ojo a las utilities...



A mi a nivel europeo la que mas me gusta porque tienen roe,Roa,roce y margenes mas altos es Iberdrola además tienen un equipo de I+D nada despreciable.Aunque viendo los precios a los que cotiza eon y que están empezando a reducir deuda puede ser una buena opción de largo plazo, es la futura promesa. De las grandes Iberdrola es de las pocas que puede decir que su beneficio operativo ahora es mayor que en 2009 ,que su flujo de caja operativo sigue creciendo y además que su capex es menor % al flujo de caja operativo en relación a sus competidores, claramente yo aquí veo una ventaja competitiva de largo plazo. Eso si no desprecies a Eon a corto o medio plazo puede dar malos resultados pero se esta quitando deuda a lo bestia, eso se tiene que terminar notando en los resultados


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2013)

Guybrush, el entrenamiento ....

[YOUTUBE]GQpfQd1397E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2013)

Bertok el negocio de las armas esta en venderlas no en comprarlas

Te pongo 2

La primera tiene unos artilugios como poco sofisticados...Desde F16 hasta buques de guerra pasando por tanques

https://www.unience.com/product/NYS/GD

Estos aunque no llegan al nivel del primero también tienen sus aparatejos majos.


Thales


[YOUTUBE]qa8oQI6OSXE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (7 Jun 2013)

culos rotos.
No falla.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jun 2013)

Peponian final usano y cerrando la semana


----------



## inversobres (7 Jun 2013)

Peponian? en mi pueblo se llama hijoputas de bandera. 

Vaya manera de acabar la semana, encima el puto nigga por la tele diciendo bobadas (espionaje, una polla me creo yo eso de las libertades, que se las metan por el culo si es que las tienen).

Salud, pues otra cosa no vais a pillar. ::


----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2013)

GENERAL DYNAMICS CORP (GD:New York): Financial Statements - Businessweek

Viendo General Dinamics la verdad que la empresa esta bastante saneada y no esta tan cara, apenas tiene deuda,buenos márgenes,ratios y el flujo de caja les da para ahorrar,pagar dividendos,reducir deuda e invertir.Puede que llegue a 90-100


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Peponian? en mi pueblo se llama hijoputas de bandera.
> 
> Vaya manera de acabar la semana, encima el puto nigga por la tele diciendo bobadas (espionaje, una polla me creo yo eso de las libertades, que se las metan por el culo si es que las tienen).
> 
> Salud, pues otra cosa no vais a pillar. ::



Va bien, se ha marcado casi un 3% en 2 sesiones y el culibex sigue por los 8250.

Ya sabéis, la divina providencia del culibex está dando una oportunidad de oro a los gacelillas siempre alcistas.

El mayor pecado en los mercados siempre fue la avaricia y la codicia.


----------



## inversobres (7 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Guybrush, el entrenamiento ....
> 
> [YOUTUBE]GQpfQd1397E[/YOUTUBE]



No esta mal el juguete, quien lo pillara...


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> No esta mal el juguete, quien lo pillara...



Para juguete, éste. Apto para avanzadillas reconocimiento de la AZSG

Si sabes inglés, lo disfrutarás ::

[YOUTUBE]SNPJMk2fgJU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> No esta mal el juguete, quien lo pillara...



Lo tienes bien fácil, puedes comprar General dinámics...Mira que juguetes


Misiles


Aeroespacial

Marina

Nada Bertok esos rifles no duran ni un asalto frente a un F16, antes de disparar ya estas en el suelo y sin ver ni el avión


F16


----------



## inversobres (7 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Para juguete, éste. Apto para avanzadillas reconocimiento de la AZSG
> 
> Si sabes inglés, lo disfrutarás ::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]SNPJMk2fgJU[/YOUTUBE]



Su puta madre que cremote. Encima me molan las pipas y los chismes Rc, combinacion perfecta.


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2013)

Guybrush, necesitamos jembras en el comando de asalto.

Pillan un arma y se transforman ::

[YOUTUBE]BgcUSDNcxcM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2013)

Un F16 alcanza la velocidad Match 2

Velocidad


Match 2


2 veces la velocidad del sonido


----------



## Janus (7 Jun 2013)

Crema para el intelecto. Algunos lo sabrán apreciar.

[YOUTUBE]Uibm_RQfZ-M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sin_Perdón (7 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> GENERAL DYNAMICS CORP (GD:New York): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> 
> Viendo General Dinamics la verdad que la empresa esta bastante saneada y no esta tan cara, apenas tiene deuda,buenos márgenes,ratios y el flujo de caja les da para ahorrar,pagar dividendos,reducir deuda e invertir.Puede que llegue a 90-100



Es usted un crack encontrando joyitas. Esta me la apunto (como tantas otras). Lástima no haberla pillado hace 2 meses a 66$. 8: Aunque ahora están reduciendo presupuesto, departamento de defensa inclusive....


----------



## Janus (7 Jun 2013)

Desde que leo este foro me estoy volviendo alcista en esencia. No puede ser que se me haya escapado ese short en la plata.

Mucho pandoro y eso por aquí pero les encanta el peponio.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Jun 2013)

Bueno, sigo de Prisa y he arreglado un poco el roto que me hicieron ayer en Ibex. El lunes mas y mejor.


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Desde que leo este foro me estoy volviendo alcista en esencia. No puede ser que se me haya escapado ese short en la plata.
> 
> Mucho pandoro y eso por aquí pero les encanta el peponio.



Tranquilo se cura con una posición de fuertes pérdidas sin Stop Loss.

Es lo que va a ocurrir a algún gacelón del hilo. No todo el monte es orégano.

La bolsa presta y se devuelve con intereses.

---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 20:44 ----------

Janus, te lo dedico que sé que te gusta. Que tiempos, bro

[YOUTUBE]oP6GVZu2QtE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Guybrush, el entrenamiento ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese arma es complicada de recargar, mira como el gordo papa disparando a unas latas se equivoca, frente a enemigo humano o zombie no hay cabida al error. Es vistosa pero ineficaz. Prefiero un cuerno de chivo o alguna arma de fantasía como esta










ponzi dijo:


> Un F16 alcanza la velocidad Match 2
> 
> Velocidad
> 
> ...




Este nabo va algo más rápido....







---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 22:59 ----------

Pues si Janus, están montando un bukkake en Walter....

---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 23:01 ----------

Y en peabody también...


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2013)

Janus, te voy a hacer saltar la lágrimas. Al loro con la fiestaka que se montan en el escenario

[YOUTUBE]AArsTAAQnqE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Es usted un crack encontrando joyitas. Esta me la apunto (como tantas otras). Lástima no haberla pillado hace 2 meses a 66$. 8: Aunque ahora están reduciendo presupuesto, departamento de defensa inclusive....



Esta la he encontrado gracias al Tito Buffett, Tanto Warren como Bestinver la tienen en cartera Viendo las rentabilidades del capital la empresa tiene una clara ventaja competitiva.


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Esta la he encontrado gracias al Tito Buffett, Tanto Warren como Bestinver la tienen en cartera Viendo las rentabilidades del capital la empresa tiene una clara ventaja competitiva.



Eres fundamental en el jilo ::


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Eres fundamental en el jilo ::



Ponzi no te dejes liar, te hacen la pelota para llevarte al huerto y que te pases al equipo gayer, tú ni caso, que estás en mi equipo.


----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ese arma es complicada de recargar, mira como el gordo papa disparando a unas latas se equivoca, frente a enemigo humano o zombie no hay cabida al error. Es vistosa pero ineficaz. Prefiero un cuerno de chivo o alguna arma de fantasía como esta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madre mia pero esto que es? Hay que tenee bemoles para llevar una cabeza de esas encima tuyo.Para fusiles de asalto hay que tirar por los electromagneticos en chufa les a la red de iberdrola

[YOUTUBE]HDa8XXjIJfY[/YOUTUBE]
El cine como siempre marca el camino


[YOUTUBE]gsXnK0ouTL8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ponzi no te dejes liar, te hacen la pelota para llevarte al huerto y que te pases al equipo gayer, tú ni caso, que estás en mi equipo.



Te dije que en nuestro equipo tenías sitio pero no contestaste.

Quiero pensar que no lo habías leído :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ponzi no te dejes liar, te hacen la pelota para llevarte al huerto y que te pases al equipo gayer, tú ni caso, que estás en mi equipo.



Our Team:






yours:







:XX::XX:

---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 23:28 ----------

Flípalo Ponzi....


[YOUTUBE]4OqlTXwLG40‎[/YOUTUBE]


LOL lo he pegao mal...pero he cerrrado ya el explorador... busca gauss rail cannon us navy :roto1:


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Te dije que en nuestro equipo tenías sitio pero no contestaste.
> 
> Quiero pensar que no lo habías leído :fiufiu:



Lo siento, no lo leí. :o:o:o:o
Primero tienen que ponerse de acuerdo, ¿quién es el jefe? ¿el pirata? ¿el jato? ¿BB?


----------



## buitrelandia (7 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Crema para el intelecto. Algunos lo sabrán apreciar.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Uibm_RQfZ-M[/YOUTUBE]



Musicón! Gracias Janus


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Our Team:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guy, no subestimes al enemigo. Tras esa apariencia cándida se puede esconder un Serial Killer en potencia.



---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 21:31 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> Lo siento, no lo leí. :o:o:o:o
> Primero tienen que ponerse de acuerdo, ¿quién es el jefe? ¿el pirata? ¿el jato? ¿BB?



Guy, te preguntan que quién la tiene más larga ::

Estas a tiempo de hacer cambios en el equipo. Una woman Zombie Killer es imprescindible en el AZSG


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Jun 2013)

Una niña de 2 años = casa llena de Kittys por todas partes.
Podría matar a esa maldita gata sin boca sin miramientos.


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Una niña de 2 años = casa llena de Kittys por todas partes.
> Podría matar a esa maldita gata sin boca sin miramientos.



2 años, joder cómo ha pasado el tiempo 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Jun 2013)

Venga, vamos a comenzar los entrenamientos de guerra...


----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ponzi no te dejes liar, te hacen la pelota para llevarte al huerto y que te pases al equipo gayer, tú ni caso, que estás en mi equipo.



Yo ya no me cambio, estoy en barco de los visillos, llevo un presente en la mochila Así tendremos un recuerdo de la mascota cojonera del barco pirata de los playmobil


[YOUTUBE]lHg15IQvSzY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (7 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Tranquilo se cura con una posición de fuertes pérdidas sin Stop Loss.
> 
> Es lo que va a ocurrir a algún gacelón del hilo. No todo el monte es orégano.
> 
> ...



I was born in the rotten part of the town
the biggest trap i had seen
wherever you'll go and wherever you'll get to
evil is all around
*My mother's a bitch my father's a killer
gettin' paid for murder
fightin' and strugglin' the whole day*
the only way to survive
[bridge:]
*Wanted from law but they'll never catch me*
i'd much rather die in this bloody war
[chorus:]
Fly high touch the sky
never know the reason why it ends
victim of fate!
I had to kill people to save my own life
i don't wanna go to hell
i started at the bottom
i'm headin' for the top
I'll never return i'll never go back
to that goddamn part of the town
headhunters won't get me 'cause i'm not stupid
but this ain't the life i dreamt of
[bridge]
[chorus]
What now lonely man who's standing
in the shadows of the streets
you're left alone with no helpin' hand beside you
you hide from the daylight living in darkness
you got no friends you can trust nobody
except for yourself
the only shade that's beside you
is the shade of lucifer
laughing with a satanic smile
and his friend death sharpens his sickle
you don't wanna die, do you? but you will
you will burn in hell!
[chorus]
Fly high, touch the sky, you will die!


Me gustaban mucho otros alemanes llamados Axel Rudi Pell. La bomba, la siguiente canción me recuerda a Ronnie James Dio.

[YOUTUBE]23oRPrbdZyY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]efwvvRGm8Z8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]R-TaRi8xdLc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]LbPebHJJqA4[/YOUTUBE]

Si quiere algo verdaderamente de culto, aquí tienes todo un temazo.

[YOUTUBE]LkxH8iVrK5o[/YOUTUBE]

Johnny used to work after school
at the cinema show.
Gotta hustle if he wants an education
he's got a long way to go.
Now he's out on the street all day
selling Crack to the people who pay.
Got an AK-47 for his best friend
business the American way.


----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Te dije que en nuestro equipo tenías sitio pero no contestaste.
> 
> Quiero pensar que no lo habías leído :fiufiu:



Chissss vosotros al barco de los playmobil con borne y el jalapeño, ya no vale cambiarse


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Jun 2013)

Janus para nuestro equipo visillero, encargado de la parte musical, importante para arengar a la tropa. Siempre tiene la banda sonora perfecta para cada momento.


----------



## ponzi (7 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Our Team:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es este el vídeo que dices?

[YOUTUBE]-uV1SbEuzFU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (7 Jun 2013)

Sigan con la guerra. Yo me quedo con el minuto 2:40 de este video.

[YOUTUBE]vHJAUuicC0Q[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 23:55 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> Janus para nuestro equipo visillero, encargado de la parte musical, importante para arengar a la tropa. Siempre tiene la banda sonora perfecta para cada momento.



Con esos ojazos, lo que quieras. Pero nada de gato por liebre eh!!!!

Sois grandes.


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Sigan con la guerra. Yo me quedo con el minuto 2:40 de este video.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]vHJAUuicC0Q[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Comenzemos a postear temazos épicos

[YOUTUBE]tp_v_Wp7Jf4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Jun 2013)

¿Enrique Iglesias? Mire que se va usted derechito al barco de guymobil.

---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 23:58 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Con esos ojazos, lo que quieras. Pero nada de gato por liebre eh!!!!
> 
> Sois grandes.



Son prestados... :o:o


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Sigan con la guerra. Yo me quedo con el minuto 2:40 de este video.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]vHJAUuicC0Q[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (8 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Enrique Iglesias? Mire que se va usted derechito al barco de guymobil.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 23:58 ----------
> 
> ...



Ese minutillo 2:40 es mágico y profundo.

Pero también les puedo traer calidad

[YOUTUBE]9IrWyZ0KZuk[/YOUTUBE]

Les dejo a ustedes que investiguen quien es la mujer de Steve Vai.

[YOUTUBE]mQOmDUnt8Hs[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 08-jun-2013 at 00:16 ----------

Hay buen ganado por ahí. Arrancamos en el 1:10.

[YOUTUBE]a4KPpyW2q5c[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 08-jun-2013 at 00:25 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Janus, te voy a hacer saltar la lágrimas. Al loro con la fiestaka que se montan en el escenario
> 
> [YOUTUBE]AArsTAAQnqE[/YOUTUBE]



A ver cómo te quedas tronco.

[YOUTUBE]Zi0RpNSELas[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Glny4jSciVI[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 08-jun-2013 at 00:30 ----------

Nos vamos a otro tipo de musicón, pero musicón eh!!!. Dos must.

[YOUTUBE]xsDtmm-vmbU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]eEs_FNWWk1w[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Glny4jSciVI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]nUDxHXb95sk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paulistano (8 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Comen*z*emos a postear temazos épicos



Si te pones tiquismiquis con las faltas....:fiufiu:

Pecata dígale algo


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Si te pones tiquismiquis con las faltas....:fiufiu:
> 
> Pecata dígale algo



Uys se me ha pasado, estaba viendo los videos...


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Si te pones tiquismiquis con las faltas....:fiufiu:
> 
> Pecata dígale algo



joder, ha escocido eehh?

Permíteme que te enmiende.

En mi opinión se dice comencemos ya que proviene del verbo comenzar. si no recuerdo mal sus derivados deben comenzar con "c".

Sin acritud y sin owneds por medio ehh



---------- Post added 07-jun-2013 at 23:03 ----------

1ª persona del plural del presente subjuntivo.

Ejemplo: En Monte-Caramelo es posible que comen*c*emos a ver *h*ordas de zombies devorando cecinas de pepitos premium achicharrados por las deudas.

Es broma


----------



## Janus (8 Jun 2013)

menudo perlazo que encontré. El 22:40, 33:15, 41:10 y 42:30 (con NERVO) son top consultancy.

[YOUTUBE]1poO6Bqi1as[/YOUTUBE]

Es magnífico entero.


----------



## atman (8 Jun 2013)

Bueno... y ahora... de verdad... y para descansar...

[YOUTUBE]QtFPdBUl7XQ[/YOUTUBE]

Tamañana...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Jun 2013)

Srs. la banda sonora del ZAST

[YOUTUBE]ZaeUak_35VU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (8 Jun 2013)

Como ya han sido varios los usuarios que me han preguntado por libros y por técnicas de análisis, mirar este es un buen resumen


Análisis Viscofan estilo Buffett

Lo único falta el ROCE,ROA,Price todo sales y Price to book. También viene muy bien el Enterprise Value

Me gustaría encontrar algún libro con todas las cuentas contables desglosadas así como sus ratios tanto con el modelo español como ingles, pero aun no lo he encontrado, voy tirando de varios libros y apuntes que tengo por ahi.

---------- Post added 08-jun-2013 at 13:49 ----------

He encontrado el libro de las tablas que postee el otro dia casi 100 lereles


Valoración de empresas


----------



## paulistano (8 Jun 2013)

Trailer sobre el GoT 3x10

No leáis los comentarios que un soplapo**as ha spoileado una cosilla, joputa!:fiufiu:

[YOUTUBE]WA0C4Kf1OrY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HisHoliness (8 Jun 2013)

Bom domingo señores. En breves parto para Madrid, cual es el local de moda para tomar unos pinchitos mañaneros ahora mismo, lonchafinismos aparte?


----------



## paulistano (8 Jun 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Bom domingo señores. En breves parto para Madrid, cual es el local de moda para tomar unos pinchitos mañaneros ahora mismo, lonchafinismos aparte?



Local de moda de pinchitos???

Por el tiempo que hace ya es hora de terraza, la de "El enfriador" de Alberto Alcocer está de lujo y tienen unas tostas buenísimas...prueba la de Guacamole con Salmón:Aplauso:

Tiran muy bien la cerveza.


Y si lo que quieres es tomarte unos pinchos y luego liarte a cubatas....a la latina...al "Txirimiri"....tiene el premio a la mejor tortilla de Madrid....su truco es hacerla con cebolla caramelizada:baba:


----------



## ponzi (8 Jun 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Bom domingo señores. En breves parto para Madrid, cual es el local de moda para tomar unos pinchitos mañaneros ahora mismo, lonchafinismos aparte?



Vete a la latina , el exito esta prácticamente garatizadp


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Jun 2013)

Off topic (bueno, como casi todo)

Estoy viendo en el telediario de la Sexta un reportaje sobre bancos de alimentos; ha aumentado mucho la demanda y hablan de que casi no dan abasto y que igual alguno tiene que desaparecer. Total, que enseñan los carritos de la gente que va allí a por comida y hay Actimel, potitos Hero Baby para niños y cosas así. ¿El Actimel es producto de primera necesidad? ¿Cuántos yogures pueden dar por lo que cuestan 6 actimeles (casi 4 euros creo)?

Así nos va.

---------- Post added 08-jun-2013 at 14:50 ----------

Y ahora polacos que vienen a currar como temporeros a Cataluña. Como aquí no hay parados...

Aquí en la vendimia curran muchísimos portugueses. Que vienen de Portugal solo para las temporadas: espergura y desniete, vendimia... y mientras, los portugueses que residen aquí y están en paro, cobrando el subsidio o las ayudas. Es de locos.


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Off topic (bueno, como casi todo)
> 
> Estoy viendo en el telediario de la Sexta un reportaje sobre bancos de alimentos; ha aumentado mucho la demanda y hablan de que casi no dan abasto y que igual alguno tiene que desaparecer. Total, que enseñan los carritos de la gente que va allí a por comida y hay Actimel, potitos Hero Baby para niños y cosas así. ¿El Actimel es producto de primera necesidad? ¿Cuántos yogures pueden dar por lo que cuestan 6 actimeles (casi 4 euros creo)?
> 
> ...



Libre mercado capitalista. Ganará el que más jambre tenga 8:


----------



## ponzi (8 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Off topic (bueno, como casi todo)
> 
> Estoy viendo en el telediario de la Sexta un reportaje sobre bancos de alimentos; ha aumentado mucho la demanda y hablan de que casi no dan abasto y que igual alguno tiene que desaparecer. Total, que enseñan los carritos de la gente que va allí a por comida y hay Actimel, potitos Hero Baby para niños y cosas así. ¿El Actimel es producto de primera necesidad? ¿Cuántos yogures pueden dar por lo que cuestan 6 actimeles (casi 4 euros creo)?
> 
> ...




Eres Catalana??Unos 3 eu mas o menos, Si comprasen yogures del alcampo naturales saldrian a 0,8 unos 8 yogures. Si, este país es de escandalo, ahora mismo acabo de recibir una llamada de unos amigos de la familia que acaban de recibir la carta para la junta general de accionistas de Bankia y no saben ni que es, todo un pueblo entero ha perdido todo su dinero, ahora mismo hay pymes que van a tener que cerrar porque al ser negocios familiares todo el dinero lo tenían en plazos fijos y como les vendieron como seguros la deuda subordinada y preferentes, ya no tienen nada ni si quiera para contratar a un jornalero. Ha sido conocer las cifras y me he quedado de piedra 300k,600k,1,5 millones,200k....y así un largo etc.Como dices tu a esta gente que han perdido los ahorros de toda su vida?:ouch:A lo tonto entre unos cuantos a 10-20 kilos si que llegan


----------



## Tonto Simon (8 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como ya han sido varios los usuarios que me han preguntado por libros y por técnicas de análisis, mirar este es un buen resumen
> 
> 
> Análisis Viscofan estilo Buffett
> ...




Por si te vale SSRN Author Page for Fernandez, Pablo


----------



## Janus (8 Jun 2013)

He estado estos dias, varios, en La Dorada. En la barra poniendome hasta el culo de muy buen pescado, fritos ....


----------



## ponzi (8 Jun 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Por si te vale SSRN Author Page for Fernandez, Pablo



Tiene tablas muy buenas aunque si bien es verdad que hay que complementarlas un poco , es un trabajo magnifico igual que su pagina web. Es de los pocos financieros que he visto que se toman en serio su trabajo.En algunas cosas hay datos hasta de 1987. Hay análisis sobre burbujas, valoración de empresas...De verdad echarle una ojeada porque merece la pena


----------



## Janus (8 Jun 2013)

Los yogures siemprs tienen que ser gourmet y de maxima calidad. Un yogurt sirve para cerrar la comida y eso es importante. El postre siempre tiene que ser lo mejor. No jodamoa que es importante.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Eres Catalana??Unos 3 eu mas o menos, Si comprasen yogures del alcampo naturales saldrian a 0,8 unos 8 yogures. Si, este país es de escandalo, ahora mismo acabo de recibir una llamada de unos amigos de la familia que acaban de recibir la carta para la junta general de accionistas de Bankia y no saben ni que es, todo un pueblo entero ha perdido todo su dinero, ahora mismo hay pymes que van a tener que cerrar porque al ser negocios familiares todo el dinero lo tenían en plazos fijos y como les vendieron como seguros la deuda subordinada y preferentes, ya no tienen nada ni si quiera para contratar a un jornalero. Ha sido conocer las cifras y me he quedado de piedra 300k,600k,1,5 millones,200k....y así un largo etc.Como dices tu a esta gente que han perdido los ahorros de toda su vida?:ouch:A lo tonto entre unos cuantos a 10-20 kilos si que llegan



Hoyga ustec, soy vasca

---------- Post added 08-jun-2013 at 16:02 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Los yogures siemprs tienen que ser gourmet y de maxima calidad. Un yogurt sirve para cerrar la comida y eso es importante. El postre siempre tiene que ser lo mejor. No jodamoa que es importante.



Estamos hablando de bancos de alimentos, leches.


----------



## ponzi (8 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Los yogures siemprs tienen que ser gourmet y de maxima calidad. Un yogurt sirve para cerrar la comida y eso es importante. El postre siempre tiene que ser lo mejor. No jodamoa que es importante.



Danone aprueba tu post 

[YOUTUBE]J6PBqgQzMiY[/YOUTUBE]

Solo los grandes consiguen tocar la fibra sensible


----------



## Tonto Simon (8 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Tiene tablas muy buenas aunque si bien es verdad que hay que complementarlas un poco , es un trabajo magnifico igual que su pagina web. Es de los pocos financieros que he visto que se toman en serio su trabajo.En algunas cosas hay datos hasta de 1987. Hay análisis sobre burbujas, valoración de empresas...De verdad echarle una ojeada porque merece la pena



Otro que se lo toma en serio con tablas espectaculares Damodaran Online: Home Page for Aswath Damodaran


----------



## ponzi (8 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoyga ustec, soy vasca
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-jun-2013 at 16:02 ----------
> 
> ...



Como hablabas de Cataluña te había entendido mal, anda si somos casi vecinos


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como hablabas de Cataluña te había entendido mal, anda si somos casi vecinos



Es que daban una noticia sobre temporeros que iban a Cataluña al campo. Y luego yo he hablado de los que vienen a la vendimia en alava. Me he expresado fatal.


----------



## ponzi (8 Jun 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Otro que se lo toma en serio con tablas espectaculares Damodaran Online: Home Page for Aswath Damodaran



Esto es para perderse, tiene documentos bastante majos.De aquí voy a sacar unas cuantas plantillas de excell para actualizarlas por mi cuenta


Damodaran Online: Home Page for Aswath Damodaran

Tiene hasta BMW

---------- Post added 08-jun-2013 at 16:19 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> Es que daban una noticia sobre temporeros que iban a Cataluña al campo. Y luego yo he hablado de los que vienen a la vendimia en alava. Me he expresado fatal.



Estas perdonada, ya solo leyendome a mi alguna falta fijo que se pega, escribir bien desde una tablet o móvil es bastante complicado


----------



## wetpiñata (8 Jun 2013)

Los bancos de alimentos se abastecen de donaciones. En ese sentido si les donaran Biomanan lo distribuirían y no estarían haciendo nada fuera de su función. Si distribuyen actimel es porque ya no lo venden en las estanterías como antes y por lo menos alguien se toma la molestia de donarlo y no tirarlo a la basura como viene siendo la costumbre.


----------



## Janus (8 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Danone aprueba tu post
> 
> [YOUTUBE]J6PBqgQzMiY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Solo los grandes consiguen tocar la fibra sensible



Si queda alguna duda ..... Delicatessen La Ermita | Para mi familia quiero lo mejor


----------



## HisHoliness (8 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Local de moda de pinchitos???
> 
> Por el tiempo que hace ya es hora de terraza, la de "El enfriador" de Alberto Alcocer está de lujo y tienen unas tostas buenísimas...prueba la de Guacamole con Salmón:Aplauso:
> 
> ...



Conozco el txirimiri si, creo que me pasare por la latina, que hace mucho que no voy, las últimas veces no me gusto mucho porque la cosa había derivado a que en algunos garitos no te daban de comer, sólo copas y musicon. Y no es que no me guste joder, pero yo quiero comer! Me gustaba mucho el escondido...un día estaba ahí Kira Miro, tremenda jaca, rodeada de perroflautas...

Por cierto bertok, un poco decepcionante la sala de Iberia en Guarulhos...


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Conozco el txirimiri si, creo que me pasare por la latina, que hace mucho que no voy, las últimas veces no me gusto mucho porque la cosa había derivado a que en algunos garitos no te daban de comer, sólo copas y musicon. Y no es que no me guste joder, pero yo quiero comer! Me gustaba mucho el escondido...un día estaba ahí Kira Miro, tremenda jaca, rodeada de perroflautas...
> 
> Por cierto bertok, un poco decepcionante la sala de Iberia en Guarulhos...



No hay nada como llevarse el bocadillo de mortadela ::


----------



## wetpiñata (8 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si queda alguna duda ..... Delicatessen La Ermita | Para mi familia quiero lo mejor



Ahora están disponibles en el Aldi...


----------



## HisHoliness (8 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No hay nada como llevarse el bocadillo de mortadela ::



Jajaja sabes que el bocadillo de mortadela de 500 gr es el plato oficioso de la ciudad de sao Paulo?


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Jajaja sabes que el bocadillo de mortadela de 500 gr es el plato oficioso de la ciudad de sao Paulo?



sí, por eso ::


----------



## Janus (8 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No hay nada como llevarse el bocadillo de mortadela ::



O usas la de Heathrow (nueva terminal). En mi opinión mucho mejor abastecida, mejor acondicionada, de mayor lujo y con un champán cojonudo.


----------



## j.w.pepper (8 Jun 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Jajaja sabes que el bocadillo de mortadela de 500 gr es el plato oficioso de la ciudad de sao Paulo?



Hmmmm, Saudades dos pasteis, coxinhas


----------



## ponzi (8 Jun 2013)

Tengo nuevo libro

"Buffettologia"

Leyendo los agradecimientos me he acordado de Percata y su batalla perdida contra Puca.

"Queremos agradecer a Patti,quien hace treinta y cinco años sentó a un niño en la mesa de un corredor de bolsa y le dijo : "Puedes invertir en la empresa donde trabaja tu padre o en la que trabaja Mickye Mouse"....El niño prefirió al ratón y años mas tarde Mickey le pago la universidad




---------- Post added 08-jun-2013 at 18:55 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Si queda alguna duda ..... Delicatessen La Ermita | Para mi familia quiero lo mejor



Es que no vaya usted a comparar, eso si Danone de las marcas de gran consumo tiene una calidad a años luz de los competidores. De la Ermita mi perdición es el arroz con leche


----------



## @@strom (8 Jun 2013)

ponzi:9222510 dijo:


> Tengo nuevo libro
> 
> "Buffettologia"
> 
> ...



¿Y que me decis del cocido.......?


----------



## Janus (8 Jun 2013)

@@strom dijo:


> ¿Y que me decis del cocido.......?



Todo de puta madre,


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Jun 2013)

Pecata, tengo un amigo que su padre no ha conseguido gente para plantar patata este año, no se lo que pagaban, pero por lo visto hace unos años siempre habia jornaleros y este año no ha conseguido, por lo que entiendo que en otros sectores traigan gente de fuera, ya que parece que aqui, aunque sea imposible, hay mucho señorito...
Y que conste que me considero perroflauta.


----------



## @@strom (8 Jun 2013)

Creo que en torrelavega están haciendo una ginebra que esta cojonuda.


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Jun 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Pecata, tengo un amigo que su padre no ha conseguido gente para plantar patata este año, no se lo que pagaban, pero por lo visto hace unos años siempre habia jornaleros y este año no ha conseguido, por lo que entiendo que en otros sectores traigan gente de fuera, ya que parece que aqui, aunque sea imposible, hay mucho señorito...
> Y que conste que me considero perroflauta.



Los portugueses que vienen, es para verlos a los pobres... yo creo que es gente que lo está pasando mal, y 15 días de curro intenso aquí serán como 2 meses de sueldo en Portugal. Les dan alojamiento y la comida de mediodía. La mayoría repiten año tras año, los empresarios ya les conocen y están contentos. 

Y estoy de acuerdo, hay mucho señorito que no quiere agachar el lomo.


----------



## juanfer (8 Jun 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Pecata, tengo un amigo que su padre no ha conseguido gente para plantar patata este año, no se lo que pagaban, pero por lo visto hace unos años siempre habia jornaleros y este año no ha conseguido, por lo que entiendo que en otros sectores traigan gente de fuera, ya que parece que aqui, aunque sea imposible, hay mucho señorito...
> Y que conste que me considero perroflauta.



No todo el mundo sirve para el campo.


----------



## Ajetreo (9 Jun 2013)

Up

Buenos días 
Parece que ayer hubo marcha entre los foreors


----------



## burbubolsa (9 Jun 2013)

Este tio es tonto... [YOUTUBE]4HZGYLr8SKU[/YOUTUBE]

Para descomponer un histograma en su suma de normales: Koen Van Leemput's Homepage



hombre-mosca dijo:


> Encripto el post para que los analizadores del bb no lo "pillen".


----------



## rbotic statistics (9 Jun 2013)

*MAPA del IBEX JUNIO 2013*

Amigos y enemigos de pandoro... os dejo el Mapa del IBEX







S2s


----------



## Janus (9 Jun 2013)

Vayan despertando ya del pedo cervecil del finde.

Comenzamos con algo para el intelecto. Hay brochures muy interesantes:

*Outsider Club*

---------- Post added 09-jun-2013 at 16:27 ----------

El 23 de julio, los Hombres G en Meatpacking District. Ver para creer. A ver quién quiere pagar 50 usd para verlos!!!!!.

---------- Post added 09-jun-2013 at 16:47 ----------

Venga, que es hora de levantarse.

[YOUTUBE]ZV76T8H9ZbA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]bxgusYf8ZVI[/YOUTUBE]

Levántense, arriba ese gallinero.


----------



## Malus (9 Jun 2013)

Yo ahora mismo estoy leyendo uno de los libros que recomendaron por aquí "Secretos para ganar en los mercados alcistas y bajistas". Está interesante, y me parece que voy a tener bastante más en cuenta el análisis técnico a partir de ahora.ienso:


----------



## ponzi (9 Jun 2013)

Malus dijo:


> Yo ahora mismo estoy leyendo uno de los libros que recomendaron por aquí "Secretos para ganar en los mercados alcistas y bajistas". Está interesante, y me parece que voy a tener bastante más en cuenta el análisis técnico a partir de ahora.ienso:



Formación,disciplina, esfuerzo y paciencia, esas son las clave del éxito.Si te saltas cualquiera de esos 4 pasos, lo mas normal es que acabes con un buen boquete en tu cuenta bancaria.

Alicia en Wall Street

El excel ayuda mucho para tomar decisiones en bolsa


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Jun 2013)

hombre ha aparecido robotonic ...........


----------



## Malus (9 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Formación,disciplina, esfuerzo y paciencia, esa es la clave del éxito.Si te saltas cualquiera de esos 4 pasos, lo mas normal es que acabes con un buen boquete en tu cuenta bancaria.
> 
> Alicia en Wall Street



También me tengo pensado leer el de "Leones contra gacelas". Ya lo tengo encargado pero no me llega hasta finales de junio, mediados de julio.
La verdad es que paciencia no tengo mucha. Es algo que tengo que cambiar con urgencia.


----------



## ponzi (9 Jun 2013)

Malus dijo:


> También me tengo pensado leer el de "Leones contra gacelas". Ya lo tengo encargado pero no me llega hasta finales de junio, mediados de julio.
> La verdad es que paciencia no tengo mucha. Es algo que tengo que cambiar con urgencia.



Pues muy mal,antes de comprar o vender pon las cifras en un excel,es algo que no cuesta tanto tiempo y ayuda una barbaridad para ver el análisis con perspectiva.Leones contra gacelas como libro de entretenimiento esta bien ahora a mi personalmente no me ha servido para ganar dinero , al margen del triple cruce de medias que si le he sacado algo de utilidad.Lea también un poco de análisis fundamental, cuando compras acciones estas comprando la propiedad de una empresa al igual que cuando compras otras cosas como por ejemplo una casa hay que mirar si esta libre de cargas.


Con Buffettologia,Interpretación de los estados financieros y el Inversor inteligente adquirirá una base bastante solida


Sobre excel, este libro parece que va bastante al grano y con un precio muy competitivo


Excel


----------



## Malus (9 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues muy mal,antes de comprar o vender pon las cifras en un excel,es algo que no cuesta tanto tiempo y ayuda una barbaridad para ver el análisis con perspectiva.Leones contra gacelas como libro de entretenimiento esta bien ahora a mi personalmente no me ha servido para ganar dinero , al margen del triple cruce de medias que si le he sacado algo de utilidad.Lea también un poco de análisis fundamental, cuando compras acciones estas comprando la propiedad de una empresa al igual que cuando compras otras cosas como por ejemplo una casa hay que mirar si esta libre de cargas.
> 
> 
> Con Buffettologia,Interpretación de los estados financieros y el Inversor inteligente adquirirá una base bastante solida
> ...



Como el de leones contra gacelas aun va a tardar lo suyo y el que estoy leyendo ahora seguramente me lo termine esta semana, seguiré su consejo sobre lo de fundamentales (que también lo había pensado aunque solo fuese para hacerme una idea).
¿Qué cifras toma usted en consideración en su excel?


----------



## bertok (9 Jun 2013)

GoT S03E09


----------



## ponzi (9 Jun 2013)

Malus dijo:


> Como el de leones contra gacelas aun va a tardar lo suyo y el que estoy leyendo ahora seguramente me lo termine esta semana, seguiré su consejo sobre lo de fundamentales (que también lo había pensado aunque solo fuese para hacerme una idea).
> ¿Qué cifras toma usted en consideración en su excel?



El excel viene bien para saber el valor presente,valor futuro, tir,y para ver cual ha sido la evolución de la empresa en largos periodos de tiempo (5-10 años), respecto a la contabilidad si solo miras un año o datos puntales puedes hacerlo a mano con una calculadora si ya lo que quieres es ver una progresión o la media es mejor usar el excel. En contabilidad me fijo:

Cuenta de perdidas y ganancias...Si crecen los ingresos y el beneficio operativo (ebit) y a que ritmo así como el margen bruto y neto y los interés que la empresa paga por su deuda

Balance...

Activo..Miro como se comporta la caja y que parte de todo el activo es corriente

Pasivo..Deuda

El valor del Patrimonio neto así como la evolución de las reservas

Cash flow....Esta parte es de las mas importantes ya que la empresa prácticamente no puede manipular los datos


Evolución del flujo de caja operativo a sin como la evolución del capex

Me fijo en si esta reduciendo o incrementando deuda 

además si el modelo de negocio actualmente esta haciendo que al final quede dinero o salga dinero....


Si tengo mucha prisa voy directamente a mirar los margenes,deuda neta,Roa,Roa,price todo boom,per.


El excel también lo he usado para comparar ratios (greenblatt) o para gestionar mi cartera,un ejemplo


Imagínese que telefónica cotiza a 8 euros, después de mirar la empresa me doy cuenta que esta caída ha sido fundamentada en el espectacular crecimiento de su deuda, sin embargo empiezo a observar que trimestralmente su deuda esta bajando, así que aunque valoro el negocio a 14,x considero que el riesgo asumido hay que pagarlo ,pongamos le un descuento del 20% vamos un precio objetivo de unos 11,5.Por otro lado puede que la tortilla se de la vuelta así que me pongo en un escenario negativo, pongamos telefónica a 7.

De 8 a 11,5 es un 43,7% mientras que de 8 a 7 es simplemente un -12,5%, claramente aquí hay mas que ganar que perder.Por último siendo conservadores le damos un plazo de maduración a nuestra inversión y vemos que tasa de interés compuesto nos traemos entre manos...A 3 años si llega a 11,5 es un 12,x% anual,si llega a 14 es un 20,x% y esto sin contar los posibles dividendos que nos podamos encontrar por el camino. 

Aunque se use AT yo recomiendo hacer este simple ejercicio y ver cuanto ha por ganar y cuanto por perder


----------



## paulistano (9 Jun 2013)

Futuros ligerísimamente en rojo....

Ajusten sus STOPS para mañana


----------



## j.w.pepper (9 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> El excel viene bien para saber el valor presente,valor futuro, tir,y para ver cual ha sido la evolución de la empresa en largos periodos de tiempo (5-10 años), respecto a la contabilidad si solo miras un año o datos puntales puedes hacerlo a mano con una calculadora si ya lo que quieres es ver una progresión o la media es mejor usar el excel. En contabilidad me fijo:
> 
> Cuenta de perdidas y ganancias...Si crecen los ingresos y el beneficio operativo (ebit) y a que ritmo así como el margen bruto y neto y los interés que la empresa paga por su deuda
> 
> ...



¿Cual es el horizonte temporal de sus inversiones Sr. Ponzi?

Por cierto, magníficas explicaciones sobre el análisis fundamental y el value investing.


----------



## bertok (9 Jun 2013)

Sólo aparecéis al olor de la carnaza ::


----------



## Malus (9 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Sólo aparecéis al olor de la carnaza ::



::::::


----------



## tarrito (9 Jun 2013)

quién nosotros? nooooo


----------



## ponzi (9 Jun 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> ¿Cual es el horizonte temporal de sus inversiones Sr. Ponzi?
> 
> Por cierto, magníficas explicaciones sobre el análisis fundamental y el value investing.



Depende, pero vamos un horizonte de 3 años para el excel es algo bastante aceptable, luego la mayoria de las expectativas se suelen cumplir antes del año o dos años, hasta ahora nunca he tenido una inversion por mas de un año aunque estoy cambiando mi idea del mercado, es un tema de aguante psicologico.Si la inversion es value en empresas de crecimiento puedes tirar a 10 años , pero eso ya es mas complicado ,es ahí donde esta la pasta de verdad.Hay dos variantes la primera es invertir en precio que es fijarse mas en que el negocio este muy barato que no en sus tasas de crecimiento, aqui es donde se ha movido mi operativa este tiempo ( gas natural,repsol,iberdrola...) y luego esta la inversión en empresas de crecimiento que la verdad es mas complicada de analizar, sobre todo por acertar el precio de 
entrada, ahí estoy en ello.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Sólo aparecéis al olor de la carnaza ::



BErtok, deja de hacer burbubolsadas y pon las boobies que se vean bien ::::


----------



## bertok (9 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> BErtok, deja de hacer burbubolsadas y pon las boobies que se vean bien ::::


----------



## ponzi (9 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


>



Que pena que el negocio no cotice en bolsa


Lenceria


----------



## burbujas (9 Jun 2013)

El próximo oráculo bursátil: Wikipedia | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## bertok (9 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que pena que el negocio no cotice en bolsa
> 
> 
> Lenceria



Búscame una empresa de esto y que tenga buen ROCE ::


----------



## Abner (9 Jun 2013)

Buenas noches. Saldo leoncio: 1500 contratos . Siguen acumulando. Parece que están preparando definitivamente una subida de cierto recorrido.

Para mañana no tengo niveles fiables. Dejo uno que no se tocó el viernes con lo que considero baja probabilidad de toque, en 8117(f).

Buena suerte.


----------



## atman (10 Jun 2013)

Janus no nos ha hecho el press-clipping de BI y creo que sé porqué: no quiere poner este artículo que se puede traducir libremente como "va a consumir su prima" porque seguro que a Bertok le pone palote.

Why I Hate Spending Money - Business Insider

Pero bueno, yo venía sobre a postearles estos dos:

Hedge Fund Net Exposure Hits 2007 Peak - Business Insider

Forward P/Es Versus Average P/Es - Business Insider

Y otros de interés:

This Time Is Different (No, Really!) - Business Insider

Tengo que releer y pensar un poco... Y entonces...

Belski: Investors Are Not Prepared For Volatility - Business Insider

Chinese Trade Growth Collapsed Because The Old Numbers Were A Sham - Business Insider


Atentos a éste:

Richard Koo Explains The Japanese Crash - Business Insider


----------



## Janus (10 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> Janus no nos ha hecho el press-clipping de BI y creo que sé porqué: no quiere poner este artículo que se puede traducir libremente como "va a consumir su prima" porque seguro que a Bertok le pone palote.
> 
> Why I Hate Spending Money - Business Insider
> 
> ...




Complemento un poco más:

Google Close To Buying Waze $1.3 Billion - Business Insider

MAULDIN: I'm Converting Mortgage Into Yen - Business Insider

Jobs Report Is Revised At Least 7 Times - Business Insider

May Chinese Data Suggest Sluggish Growth - Business Insider

---------- Post added 10-jun-2013 at 01:32 ----------

Be careful estar mañana cortos porque puede ser un día típico de estar en rojo y finalizar en verde.

El SP tiene muchísima fuerza: un dato, en muchos meses ha sido incapaz de corregir más de 45 pipos y esos son los que ha rebotado como si nada en las dos últimas sesiones de trading. Cuesta mucho bajar y muy poco subir.

Es para estar largo y nada más. Pero está muy difícil encontrar puntos de entrada que tengan un stop con r/r bueno.


----------



## tarrito (10 Jun 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/travisroyce/get-lucky-remix

:Baile: :Baile:


----------



## davidautentico (10 Jun 2013)

Tras la que lió Dragui el otro día veamos que tal van los niveles en el EURUSD:







Tras el toque en el nivel inicial en 1.3226, volvemos al nivel de entrada , esperando una nueva direccón de rebote.

Niveles a considerar: 

Por arriba:

- El ya tocado: 1.3226,1.3233,1.3259,1.3274,1.3300

Por abajo:

- 1.3180,1,3160,1.31511.3193.


Estrategia: entrar en CT (counter trading) cuando se rebasen los niveles hasta el nivel DO (daily opening). En forex no hay lecturas fiables de volumen, luego hay que observar el PA (price action) cuidadasomante para que no nos pandoreen. Hoy es lunes, no espero mucha volatilidad, después de lo del pasado Viernes.


Buenos días!


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Jun 2013)

El Nikkei sube al cierre un 4,94%, hasta 13.514 puntos - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jun 2013)

buenos dias gacelillas 

empezamos la semana con subidon de los japos y con la esperanza de romper por fin la jran bajista que largo tiempo lleva sometiendo al ibex :Baile:


----------



## inversobres (10 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> buenos dias gacelillas
> 
> empezamos la semana con subidon de los japos y con la esperanza de romper por fin la jran bajista que largo tiempo lleva sometiendo al ibex :Baile:



Vale mas el ultimo post de Abner que toda la mierda que vomitas tu en un mes. Una tara mental tienes seguro y la peña dando coba.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2013 at 09:08 ----------




Abner dijo:


> Buenas noches. Saldo leoncio: 1500 contratos . Siguen acumulando. Parece que están preparando definitivamente una subida de cierto recorrido.
> 
> Para mañana no tengo niveles fiables. Dejo uno que no se tocó el viernes con lo que considero baja probabilidad de toque, en 8117(f).
> 
> Buena suerte.



No se si llegaremos a superar los maximos de mayo, va a costar.

Edit: otra cagada ce Carpatos (apertura bajista...mas tontico y se lo tienen que dar de comer de hecho ya le escriben la web).


----------



## paulistano (10 Jun 2013)

A los buenos dias


Lo de gamesa es de coña.....no recorta nunca....ienso:

Es unnjodido cohete


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Jun 2013)

Estoy por comprar unas cuantas? :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jun 2013)

que bonita figura tecnica tengo dibujada , las jran alcista y jran bajista seguiran siendo la clave


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Jun 2013)

Buenos dias.

¡que triste es el Ibex! Compré unas santanderinas por 5.48. Por España. El pesimismo está en retirada y tal ...:vomito::vomito::vomito:

Dios nos pille confesados.


----------



## paulistano (10 Jun 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Estoy por comprar unas cuantas? :cook:




Pienso lo mismo....el problema es que despues de comprar a 1 a 2 y a 3,1x....pues se me antojan carasienso:

Ya voy cargao de san asi que mejor me quedo quietecito:fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jun 2013)

la jran bajista va a ser superada si o si , lo importante es saber que pasara a continuacion , llevo varios dias dibujando escenarios probables y finalmente tengo uno con altisima probabilidad de suceder 

si se cumple , vais a tener a la jran bajista y a la jran alcista hasta en la sopa , seguiremos laterales pero un lateral muy pendejo :fiufiu:


----------



## Tio Masclet (10 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la jran bajista va a ser superada si o si , lo importante es saber que pasara a continuacion , llevo varios dias dibujando escenarios probables y finalmente tengo uno con altisima probabilidad de suceder
> 
> si se cumple , vais a tener a la jran bajista y a la jran alcista hasta en la sopa , seguiremos laterales pero un lateral muy pendejo :fiufiu:



Nos consuela ustec. Esa amenaza de que tendremos las jrandes alcistas y bajistas hasta en la sopa. No me lo esperaba. Me ha dado una sorpresa.


----------



## paulistano (10 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la jran bajista va a ser superada si o si , lo importante es saber que pasara a continuacion , llevo varios dias dibujando escenarios probables y finalmente tengo uno con altisima probabilidad de suceder
> 
> si se cumple , vais a tener a la jran bajista y a la jran alcista hasta en la sopa , seguiremos laterales pero un lateral muy pendejo :fiufiu:



Dejese de bajistas y leches porque nunca acierta una....asi que cuentenos alguna batallita suya de cuando estaba en el ejercito


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Dejese de bajistas y leches porque nunca acierta una....asi que cuentenos alguna batallita suya de cuando estaba en el ejercito



Compartió unidad con Pandoro, seguro. Ahí empezó el roce...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (10 Jun 2013)

.

Flanele dijo para hoy:



> Canal principal de cotización de la sesión:
> 
> 8.244-8.314



y, de momento, los min y max del día son 8.247,70 y 8.321,50 así que: :Aplauso:


----------



## atman (10 Jun 2013)

En el overnight del SP se está peleando (cristo, lo que voy a decir) con una bajista que viene desde los máximos. Está decidiendo que culos van a romper. Como veo a todo kiski tan alcista en el muy corto... yo diría que no pasa. Pero el nocturno es otra historia, y pueden petar fuera de horas a unos y dentro de mercado al resto... La cosa es que de haber stops para petar... estarán justo aquí encima... por lo que visto así (que es lo más lógico) una velita verde sería lo suyo. ¿compensa el volumen de la barrida de cortos a tener que llevar compañía larga?

En fín, tras tantas tonterías, yo voy corto... :cook: Si saltan, que salten.


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Jun 2013)

EL BBVA casi el peor del Ibex....me cachissssss


----------



## davidautentico (10 Jun 2013)

davidautentico dijo:


> Tras la que lió Dragui el otro día veamos que tal van los niveles en el EURUSD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Se ha podido ganar platita al que me haya seguido. Toque en nivel inferior 1.3180, lléndose a 1.3177 y rebote. Toque tambíen por arriba 1.3226 con un high de 1.3230 y rebote hacia abajo. Ahora mismo discutiendo que hacer en los alrededores de 1.3221. El rango diario es muy estrecho, me extrañaria que nos e ampliase un poco más.

saludos


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Jun 2013)

[YOUTUBE]pyLt_927Jy8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (10 Jun 2013)

Gamesa: Suele pasar en bolsa que cuando uno se da cuenta que un valor es alcista .... tenga miedo a entrar porque mira lo que viene subiendo antes. No obstante, hay tela que cortar.

Prisa: Está haciendo maneras para fugarse con cierta fuerza. Es un poco lotería porque el precio por acción es tan bajo e inelástico .... que obliga a asumir un stop del 10%.


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Prisa: Está haciendo maneras para fugarse con cierta fuerza. Es un poco lotería porque el precio por acción es tan bajo e inelástico .... que obliga a asumir un stop del 10%.



A ver si es verdad y se fuga bien fugada, que me tiene aburrida.
Como el Ibex...


----------



## amago45 (10 Jun 2013)

> Prisa: Está haciendo maneras para fugarse con cierta fuerza. Es un poco lotería porque el precio por acción es tan bajo e inelástico .... que obliga a asumir un stop del 10%.



Yo lo veo un poco parado hoy. 
Empezó la mañana bién con Auriga Investors comprando 480k acciones a mercado, nos fuimos a 0,21, pero después no muchos más movimientos corporativos reseñables. :S
Bankia hoy ha ido comprando 460k sin vender ni una, y Banesto (tito Botín) ha comprado otras 250k (Ojo Banesto ha comprado 6 millones en una semana sin vender ninguna, entiendo que si Prisa despega, con las plusvis va a pagar parte de la refinanciación de la deuda ... 8


----------



## Tio Masclet (10 Jun 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Yo lo veo un poco parado hoy.
> Empezó la mañana bién con Auriga Investors comprando 480k acciones a mercado, nos fuimos a 0,21, pero después no muchos más movimientos corporativos reseñables. :S
> Bankia hoy ha ido comprando 460k sin vender ni una, y Banesto (tito Botín) ha comprado otras 250k (Ojo Banesto ha comprado 6 millones en una semana sin vender ninguna, entiendo que si Prisa despega, con las plusvis va a pagar parte de la refinanciación de la deuda ... 8



Pues nada, a tener paciencia, ya nos las moverán.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (10 Jun 2013)

Vamos alcistas en los usanos, objetivo 1650. :fiufiu:


----------



## LCIRPM (10 Jun 2013)

Y el FT se entera ahora de que el churribes no es 35, es de media docena de intereses y participaciones entrecruzadas.

La endogamia de la élite empresarial española: un anacronismo que espanta a los inversores - elEconomista.es


----------



## paulistano (10 Jun 2013)

El ibex está muerto....:ouch:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (10 Jun 2013)

Aburrido lunes bursátil, buen día para ver el episodio 10 de GOT.
Streamcloud: Easy way to share your files
:fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (10 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Aburrido lunes bursátil, buen día para ver el episodio 10 de GOT.
> Streamcloud: Easy way to share your files
> :fiufiu:




Gracias, pero en latino....no lo soporto8:

Eso sí, ya estará en la bahía en inglés...a ver si encuentro los subs..


----------



## jopitxujo (10 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> El ibex está muerto....:ouch:




La verdad es que empieza a dar un poco de asquito.:abajo:


----------



## ghkghk (10 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> El ibex está muerto....:ouch:




Motivo por el cual descarto los índices para invertir a más de 1 día. Tienes que cargar con toda la morralla del "selectivo"... Mira los CAFeteros y los GAMusinos qué contentos estamos.


----------



## inversobres (10 Jun 2013)

Ya tenemos excusa para el siguiente txupinazo, SP sube a USA de negativo a estable. 

Basura calificando basura.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2013 at 15:29 ----------

A y media va a pegar buena hostia esto, agarrense.


----------



## paulistano (10 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Motivo por el cual descarto los índices para invertir a más de 1 día. Tienes que cargar con toda la morralla del "selectivo"... Mira los CAFeteros y los GAMusinos qué contentos estamos.




No, si yo invierto en acciones...

Todo un genio.....:Baile:

Vendi Gamesa a 3,52
Compre arcelor.....me salto el stop....
....comora san a 5,48

Jugada redonda:ouch:


----------



## inversobres (10 Jun 2013)

Ya esta la maquina porcina americana en marcha. Hasta otra caricatura amigos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Jun 2013)

GoT Finale....decepcionante :ouch: :ouch:


----------



## amago45 (10 Jun 2013)

BBVA guaneando de lo lindo ahora mismo ... 6.91 (-2%) saltando stops ::::::

Edito, en 6.90 me salta mi stop, resiste Pepón, acaba con Pandoro ... ... :´´´(


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Jun 2013)

el ibex dejandose las muelas.........

---------- Post added 10-jun-2013 at 16:14 ----------

GoT

Game of thrones todos los capitulos Online Juego de Tronos | SeriesZone.com

ya el 10


----------



## TenienteDan (10 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> GoT Finale....decepcionante :ouch: :ouch:



Oh vaya, después del 9 parece que se quedó demasiado alto el listón.

Lo veré mañana o pasado el 10... una pena que ya se haya acabado la temporada :S


----------



## rbotic statistics (10 Jun 2013)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Amigos y enemigos de pandoro... os dejo el Mapa del IBEX
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya, parece que el mapa ya indicaba cuales eran las del IBEX que iban a funcionar mejor...S2s:rolleye:

S2s


----------



## jopitxujo (10 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> GoT Finale....decepcionante :ouch: :ouch:



Lo acabo de ver y aunque está bien después del sobresalto del capítulo 09 te deja un poco frio. Ahora tocará esperar.
¿Se sabe algo de fechas para la siguiente temporada?


----------



## garpie (10 Jun 2013)

A ver si se ven buenos precios de la cartera de Bankia, que desde Europa le obligan a soltarla en bolsa...

Bruselas prohíbe a Bankia vender a dedo Iberdrola, IAG y sus otras joyas de la corona



> Bankia espera la última aprobación del Ministerio de Hacienda para continuar con su proceso de desinversión de su cartera financiera e industrial iniciado con la venta del polémico City National Bank of Florida. Cuando la obtenga, la entidad tendrá que desprenderse de Iberdrola, Mapfre, IAG e incluso Indra, operaciones que se realizarán a través de colocaciones en bolsa y no mediante el traspaso de estas participaciones a un inversor concreto.
> 
> Así se lo ha trasmitido la Comisión Europea a Bankia, que debe ceñirse al espíritu del term sheet, u hoja de ruta, que marca la recapitalización de la entidad financiera española, la cual ha recibido 22.000 millones de las arcas públicas. Ese documento exige que todas las desinversiones deben hacerse con la mayor transparencia posible, poniendo como criterio principal el beneficio para el banco sin atender a otros factores como la procedencia del inversor, la relevancia de mantener la nacionalidad española en alguna de las empresas o incluso la seguridad del Estado.
> 
> ...


----------



## Felix (10 Jun 2013)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Vaya, parece que el mapa ya indicaba cuales eran las del IBEX que iban a funcionar mejor...S2s:rolleye:
> 
> S2s



Y la gente perdiendo el tiempo con algoritmos, aproximadores neuronales y condensadores de fluzo... Si al final la vida no es tan complicada. Una vez que tienes claras un par de cosas como que el ladrillo nunca baja y alquilar es tirar el dinero, solo tienes que utilizar este mapa y echar aspirinas en la cocacola de todo pibon que te encuentres y a triunfah!


----------



## J-Z (10 Jun 2013)

Chaval que robotic es listo cual roboc.


----------



## amago45 (10 Jun 2013)

Existe algún tipo de correlación entre las PRISA que cotizan en Madrid y las que cotizan en NYSE? 
Las de NYSE ahora mismo suben 17% ... acaban de colocar un paquete de 9 millones de acciones y otro de 3,5 millones

Edito, vuelve a estar plana ... 'mi no comprender ...'


----------



## Janus (10 Jun 2013)

El trade, para quienes sigan dentro, del long-short SAN-BBVA está funcionando muy bien y rentando bastante pasta.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2013 at 18:08 ----------

El cierre de Prisa hoy ha sido decepcionante y resta opciones de fuga. Podría descolgarse un poco.

Ha ido de más a menos. Cuidado con los velones rojos en timeframe de sesión diaria de trading.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2013 at 18:11 ----------

Trina rebotando en la directriz alcista de corto plazo. Es buena opción para ir largos, stop en 5,5 usd.


----------



## ikergutierrez (10 Jun 2013)

vaya, yo he leido por ahi que Rothschild habia sido contratado para desacerse de la cartera de Bankia, y en la noticia ni se menciona. Huele a ....
En todo caso auguro caidas en las acciones vendidas, sea quien sea el comprador y la forma de vendenlas.


----------



## atman (10 Jun 2013)

Chico, no sé... yo sigo viendo esto más bajista que otra cosa... pero parece que no quiere... al menos de momento. Y eso es mala cosa...


----------



## sinnombrex (10 Jun 2013)

Sigo desde hace poco tiempo duro felguera con la intencion de entrar si baja algo de precio, y me ha llamado la atencion el volumen de hoy.







Que tal lo veis?


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Jun 2013)

Dermoestética pone hoy fin a su andadura bursátil: 8 años y caídas del 96% - elEconomista.es


----------



## burbujito1982 (10 Jun 2013)

Un semi "off-topic" para analistas (seguro que el señor Ponzi me da una lección en 2 min.) en mi camino de aprendizaje.

Haciendo caso a los maestros del foro, uno intenta formarse, y lo primero es decidir que leer y, sobretodo, limpiar el polvo de la paja, ya que la red es inmensa, hay muchos libros y no hay tiempo (aunque tampoco hay prisa).

Esto va a parecer la fase final de "El tiempo es Oro".

Utilizando "san-gugel" (site:burbuja.info) para buscar libros sobre bolsa/inversiones, uno de los clásicos recomendados es Benjamin Graham.

Tirando del hilo para buscar el libro (reseñas y sitios donde lo venden) llego a este blog (no entro a si es bueno, regular o malo)

Benjamin Graham | Inversor Inteligente

Y veo una reseña en la que utilizando criterios de *Security Analysis* dice analizar Pescanova

Reseña: 52 libros para 52 semanas (6) Security Analysis | Inversor Inteligente

Análisis *(ojo en diciembre de 2009)*: Rápido análisis de Pescanova | Inversor Inteligente

Después voy a infobolsa a ver la evolución del valor desde entonces y descubro que a julio de 2011 había subido de 19,XX a 27,XX....

Cotización PESCANOVA - Cotización Histórica PESCANOVA - Histórico cotización de las acciones de PESCANOVA

Alrededor del 40% en 20 meses.

Y luego la debacle de 2013.

Por último las preguntas:

¿fue bueno el análisis rápido en aquél momento?

¿era previsible la ruina de la empresa?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Jun 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Sigo desde hace poco tiempo duro felguera con la intencion de entrar si baja algo de precio, y me ha llamado la atencion el volumen de hoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo veo esto en mi pinta y colorea (marditoh argo-tladel dixit)


----------



## jopitxujo (10 Jun 2013)

Parece que las solares andan calentitas.:|


----------



## atman (10 Jun 2013)

A ver, burbujito, cualquier criterio que uses para esto como para otra cosa necesita de una condición sine-qua-non: que los datos sean ciertos!! Y por lo visto, en Pescanova, éste era un detallito que no se cumplió. Si quieres hacer verificaciones, sería mejor que te buscaras otro ejemplo, donde no hayan manipulado los resultado para... oh,wait!


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Jun 2013)

Señores, dos preguntas de torpes sobre la "mardita" es decir la declaración de la renta

1º Solo me deja poner 27 acciones y me faltan unas cinco ¿que se hace? 

2º ¿Donde se ponen los futuros sobre el ibex y el SP?


----------



## ghkghk (10 Jun 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Sigo desde hace poco tiempo duro felguera con la intencion de entrar si baja algo de precio, y me ha llamado la atencion el volumen de hoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que me gusta mucho, que quiero que baje más para pillarla regaladita y que ni idea del por qué del volumen hoy...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## J-Z (10 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Dermoestética pone hoy fin a su andadura bursátil: 8 años y caídas del 96% - elEconomista.es



Psé aficionados, Bankia lleva un 99,9% de caída en poco más de un año.


----------



## atman (10 Jun 2013)

JOer... siempre tarde, coño. Andaba a vueltas con Acadia. Y hoy sube un 12%...


----------



## rbotic statistics (10 Jun 2013)

Felix dijo:


> Y la gente perdiendo el tiempo con algoritmos, aproximadores neuronales y condensadores de fluzo... Si al final la vida no es tan complicada. Una vez que tienes claras un par de cosas como que el ladrillo nunca baja y alquilar es tirar el dinero, solo tienes que utilizar este mapa y echar aspirinas en la cocacola de todo pibon que te encuentres y a triunfah!



Si criticar sin entender nada fuera deporte olímpico copábamos el medallero
Va para los ilustres votantes también.

Luego actualizo el mapa...

S2s


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Jun 2013)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Si criticar sin entender nada fuera deporte olímpico copábamos el medallero
> Va para los ilustres votantes también.
> 
> Luego actualizo el mapa...
> ...



¿Le hacemos un _remember _de sus místicas predicciones o se auto-ownea usted mismo? :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## rbotic statistics (10 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Le hacemos un _remember _de sus místicas predicciones o se auto-ownea usted mismo? :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



Que tendrán que ver las predicciones con el mapa... se ha parado a pensar-lo?

S2s


----------



## LCIRPM (10 Jun 2013)

Iniciado por Pepitoria Ver Mensaje

Dermoestética pone hoy fin a su andadura bursátil: 8 años y caídas del 96% - elEconomista.es





j-z dijo:


> Psé aficionados, Bankia lleva un 99,9% de caída en poco más de un año.



¿Tendrá la SAREB también la silicona embargada?

Ricky Lopez - Hombre Despechado - YouTube


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Jun 2013)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Que tendrán que ver las predicciones con el mapa... se ha parado a pensar-lo?
> 
> S2s



Nada, es cierto. Discúlpeme, me habré confundido....


----------



## Janus (10 Jun 2013)

Vengo media horilla a ver qué se puede hacer.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2013 at 21:23 ----------

Trina rebotando en donde dijimos. Cuando hablé de ella esta tarde, iba en el +2% y ahora anda en el +8%. Aquí ya es difícil perder dinero porque el punto de entrada ya puede prefijar el /r/r.


Alpha tiene un punto magnífico de entrada en términos de r/r. Superar la muy bien definida línea de tendencia bajista.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Jun 2013)

Hay pelea en los 1645, como es lógico

A ver como los digiere en los próximos días.


----------



## Janus (10 Jun 2013)

De todas formas, las solares necesitan tener volumen en las próximas velas para que las fugas sean viables y sostenibles en el tiempo.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2013 at 21:27 ----------

Los 8B que vale en bolsa Bankia, me parecen muchos.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2013 at 21:29 ----------

Tiro largo en Novavax. Hace algunas buenas intentonas alcistas aunque termina reculando. En algún momento, hará lo mismo y no reculará. El estocástico manda bien. La clave está en cerrar por encima de 2,10 usd con volumen. Es importante tener la visión a nivel de cierres. Antes no porque tradea mucho.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2013 at 21:33 ----------

El SP tiene una vela diaria que podría indicar vuelta pero eso es mucho presuponer ante la cercanía de la directriz alcista en donde ha rebotado el SP. Está claro que el 1600 es un nivel fuerte porque es un importante soporte horizontal y por ahí estaba pasando aproximadamente la directriz alcista de corto plazo. Si se pierde ese nivel, puede haber una corrección de importancia. No parece que haya un techo lo suficientemente consolidado en tiempo como para definirse una tendencia bajista seria. El sesgo alcista es sumamente importante.

Ojos antes que cerebro no obstante. Lo digo para que nadie se adelante.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2013 at 21:35 ----------

Por cierto, para los que hablan tanto de blue chips vs. chicharros: e.on es una mierda pinchada en un palo. Me soba las narices tenerla en cartera y que vaya más lenta que el caballo del cojo montado al revés, sordo y con una venda en los ojos.

Desde luego, que la capitalización no asegura los trade buenos. Es para largo plazo buscando el dividendo anual pero lo dicho, es pedo bueno.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Jun 2013)

Jo jo

Abengoa se deja un 25% y ante una posible salida del Ibex 35 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (10 Jun 2013)

Por cierto, el proyecto de Apple para lanzar iTunes Radio personalizable, gratis etc.... es un tiro en la línea de flotación de valores como Pandora y Sirius Satellite. Ojo que estamos hablando de negocios muy basados en el talento y con muy poquita barrera de entrada en cuanto a capital se refiere.

Ese es el motivo por el que Netflix terminará cayendo.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2013 at 21:44 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> Jo jo
> 
> Abengoa se deja un 25% y ante una posible salida del Ibex 35 - elEconomista.es



Salir del IBEX es cojonudo porque la bajada atiende más que a la deuda a que los fondos salen para replicar el índice o directamente porque sus general rules no les dejan invertir fuera del IBEX etc....

Dicho esto, puede pasar como con Gamesa. Una vez fuera, comienza a aparecer el dinero para posicionarse en la tendencia de mejora, inclusión en nuevos índices a futuro etc.... Para eso tiene que tener una estrategia sostenible. Gamesa no es Abengoa.

Abengoa debe hasta la cena que anoche. Mucho de su negocio es financiero puro y duro que tiene una componente muy alta de financiación. Los contratos suelen asegurar un margen de vuelta pero la deuda ahí está y hay que pagarla.


----------



## Felix (10 Jun 2013)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Si criticar sin entender nada fuera deporte olímpico copábamos el medallero
> Va para los ilustres votantes también.
> 
> Luego actualizo el mapa...
> ...



No no, no me malinterprete que a mi su mapa me ha hecho ver la luz, ha estado ahi todo el tiempo y nadie lo veia. Solo hay que atender a rentabilidades pasadas en base de tiempo "loqueamimeparezca" y BUALA!!! rentabilidades futuras aseguradas. Just genius. Y en agradecimiento yo le he correspondido con mi conocimiento mas preciado, la formula de la cachondina nada mas y nada menos.


----------



## sinnombrex (10 Jun 2013)

Estoy mirando Metro AG y segun wikipedia:



> cadena multinacional alemana de tiendas minoristas y de tipo «compra y llévate» con sede en Düsseldorf. Es la quinta empresa dedicada a la distribución más grande en el mundo, así como la tercera en Europa después de Tesco y Carrefour
> 
> Fliliales:
> 
> ...



Financieramente tiene un per muy bajo y roe malisimo, pero comparada con carrefour es ligeramente peor, tuvo un año muy malo (2011). A la vez comparada con carrefour la capitalizacion es muy baja frente a los activos totales y la deuda.

https://www.unience.com/product/GER/MEO/financials

Carrefour
https://www.unience.com/product/PAR/CA/financials

Tesco
https://www.unience.com/product/LSE/TSCO/financials
Esta ultima tiene mas deuda pero su beneficio a subido mucho, pero esta cara en comparacion a Metro.

Y aunque mis graficos sean como los de colorear me atrevo a poner otros dos xD.

Grafico en dias:







Grafico en semanas:






Me da miedo la opinion que pueda tener ponzi de esta empresa, bajo mi punto de vista puede llegar a subir bastante.

En papertrading me estoy confundiendo menos de lo que esperaba, supongo que porque las bolsas son alcistas. Con dinero real me lo pienso demasiado.


----------



## bertok (10 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> El ibex está muerto....:ouch:



Eso no es de hoy, ni de la semana pasada, ni siquiera de los últimos meses 8:

Comprad, lo mismo le da por tirar para arriba ::

---------- Post added 10-jun-2013 at 20:43 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> GoT Finale....decepcionante :ouch: :ouch:



Calla cabrón :fiufiu:::

Ayer lo gocé como un niño.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2013 at 20:46 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Por cierto, el proyecto de Apple para lanzar iTunes Radio personalizable, gratis etc.... es un tiro en la línea de flotación de valores como Pandora y Sirius Satellite. Ojo que estamos hablando de negocios muy basados en el talento y con muy poquita barrera de entrada en cuanto a capital se refiere.
> 
> Ese es el motivo por el que Netflix terminará cayendo.
> 
> ...



Abengoa tiene una deuda difícilmente pagable.

Comprad, por expaña.


----------



## Abner (10 Jun 2013)

Sesión muy mosqueante la de hoy. Viendo la bajada hubiera jurado que se trataba de la típica jornada de acumulación, pero ha habido muchos cierres de posiciones, y se han quedado con un saldo total de unos 1400 netos (el viernes estaban con unos 1500). 
Hay posiciones como para volver a tocar mañana el 8161(f).

Está rrrraaaaaaarrrrooooooo, rrrraaaaaaarrrrooooooo. No se fien de mi diagnóstico.


----------



## rbotic statistics (10 Jun 2013)

Felix dijo:


> No no, no me malinterprete que a mi su mapa me ha hecho ver la luz, ha estado ahi todo el tiempo y nadie lo veia. Solo hay que atender a rentabilidades pasadas en base de tiempo "loqueamimeparezca" y BUALA!!! rentabilidades futuras aseguradas. Just genius. Y en agradecimiento yo le he correspondido con mi conocimiento mas preciado, la formula de la cachondina nada mas y nada menos.



En qué basa Ustec la fórmula de la cachondina?
El mapa del IBEX es un mapa... es normal que no le de luz... para eso están las linternas...

Aprovecho para actualizarlo después de la sesión de hoy:







S2s


----------



## Janus (10 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Eso no es de hoy, ni de la semana pasada, ni siquiera de los últimos meses 8:
> 
> Comprad, lo mismo le da por tirar para arriba ::
> 
> ...



Los negocios concesionales que obligan a una brutal inversión de saque que luego se va pagando con los precios regulares del producto / servicio atienden exclusivamente a un excel que define los flujos de caja. Da igual que sea un parking, una planta termosolar, una hidroeléctrica, una autopista o lo que sea. Se necesita seguridad jurídica en cuanto a las tarifas y condiciones de contrato así como no fallar en el dimensionamiento de la demanda para que no pase lo de las radiales. Yo he visto subvenciones del gobierno a fondo perdido (millones). Hay muchos modelos que en función de la agresividad comercial .... se determina una TIR u otra pero más o menos hay unos estándares de mercado que todos más o menos respetan. No hay muchas variaciones. Incluso he llegado a analizar escenarios en los que existe una demanda asegurada con lo que cual es tirar al pollo por la espalda y parado.

Por eso, encuentran financiación puesto que al ser un negocio sin riesgo apenas .... es cuestión de principal + intereses para el banco y margen para la concesionaria.

Aquí el truco está en ver qué volumen de riesgo tiene Abengoa y cuánto está protegido ya que ese riesgo es el que determina el cap de la banca para financiarles nuevas inversiones. Sé que en USA alguna planta la tienen muy bien protegida y han tenido hasta un manguerazo de pasta estatal.

No se trata de comprar por España si no de aprovechar trades. Tampoco debería comprarse TimoF porque no podría sobrevivir si los bancos no les financiase vía refinanciación o patada adelante. Siempre que exista "cierta" confianza en la capacidad de repago de una deuda, habrá un banco prestando y la concreción de ese "cierta" determinará el interés a pagar junto con la dificultad de conseguir el dinero en el mercado (precio de sustitución). Ahora hay más liquidez que nunca, eso es una realidad. Los buenos proyectos y que conllevan márgenes de doble dígito ..... están a ostias para entrar en la financiación.

Ojo, en estos negocios se puede decir que casi todo es la seguridad jurídica porque en un deal de 80 años no se puede estar acojonado por si cambian el gobierno y las condiciones del contrato.

---------- Post added 10-jun-2013 at 23:05 ----------




rbotic statistics dijo:


> En qué basa Ustec la fórmula de la cachondina?
> El mapa del IBEX es un mapa... es normal que no le de luz... para eso están las linternas...
> 
> Aprovecho para actualizarlo después de la sesión de hoy:
> ...



Una pregunta con la más sana curiosidad. Tú inviertes gracias a ese dibujote?.


----------



## FranR (10 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Una pregunta con la más sana curiosidad. Tú inviertes gracias a ese dibujote?.




Usted no lo hace?








::


----------



## Janus (10 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Usted no lo hace?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo no voy a relevar mi estrategia ganadora basada en "algo".


----------



## pollastre (10 Jun 2013)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Aprovecho para actualizarlo después de la sesión de hoy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pues está muy claro cómo hacer dinero usando este mapa.

Yo pondría les vaques en el prado FCC, que está más nivelado y tiene más verde. Las cabras van a BBVA / ANA, donde se ve que hay más riscos y más altura (zona marrón).

AMS/OHL puede albergar cochinos, ibéricos a mayor abundamiento. Habría que ver si hay suficiente agua en esa zona, no obstante (no tiene una sub-malla hídrica para el IBEX35? Ahí le dejo una sugerencia para mejorar su modelo de inversión).

Avíseme el día que gane algo, quiere.


----------



## Abner (10 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues está muy claro cómo hacer dinero usando este mapa.
> 
> Yo pondría les vaques en el prado FCC, que está más nivelado y tiene más verde. Las cabras van a BBVA / ANA, donde se ve que hay más riscos y más altura (zona marrón).
> 
> ...



:XX::XX::XX:

Que me da argoooo.


----------



## FranR (10 Jun 2013)

Robosniiii!!!! deja ya a los amiguitos del foro que va la cena. :XX:


----------



## Janus (10 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues está muy claro cómo hacer dinero usando este mapa.
> 
> Yo pondría les vaques en el prado FCC, que está más nivelado y tiene más verde. Las cabras van a BBVA / ANA, donde se ve que hay más riscos y más altura (zona marrón).
> 
> ...



Joder, para empezar con FCC no hace falta el dibujote.


----------



## juanfer (10 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Usted no lo hace?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En este mapa se distingue la gran bajista y la gran alcista.


----------



## Durmiente (10 Jun 2013)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> En qué basa Ustec la fórmula de la cachondina?
> El mapa del IBEX es un mapa... es normal que no le de luz... para eso están las linternas...
> 
> Aprovecho para actualizarlo después de la sesión de hoy:
> ...



Y eso... ¿qué es lo que es?


----------



## tarrito (10 Jun 2013)

robotecnic, puedo llevarme el mapa de paseo y así nos reímos tod@s?

como veo que lleva (c), yo antes pregunto, eh!?

::


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Jun 2013)

Hoyga falta PRISA en el mapa.


----------



## egarenc (10 Jun 2013)

Durmiente dijo:


> Y eso... ¿qué es lo que es?



si te alejas lo suficiente y lo miras fijamente durante 20 segundos puedes ver una magnifica imagen en 3d. No diré lo que veo para no chafaros la guitarra. bbotic es un artista el tio!


----------



## FranR (10 Jun 2013)

Miren este me dice invertí en boobs:







Las grandes cotizan al alza. :XX:


----------



## bertok (10 Jun 2013)

Estoy hasta la polla de imágenes incomprensibles ...

¿Alguién me lo explica para que lo entienda?


----------



## politicodemadreputa (10 Jun 2013)

No se si os habréis dado cuenta, pero anda circulando por el foro un grafico secreto de lo que hará la bolsa mañana... no digo na y lo digo to....


----------



## juanfer (10 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Miren este me dice invertí en boobs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solo pensáis en lo único 
Importante.






bertok dijo:


> Estoy hasta la polla de imágenes incomprensibles ...
> 
> ¿Alguién me lo explica para que lo entienda?


----------



## bertok (10 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Solo pensáis en lo único
> Importante.



Veo indicios alcista y me inquieta :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## burbujito1982 (10 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> A ver, burbujito, cualquier criterio que uses para esto como para otra cosa necesita de una condición sine-qua-non: que los datos sean ciertos!! Y por lo visto, en Pescanova, éste era un detallito que no se cumplió. Si quieres hacer verificaciones, sería mejor que te buscaras otro ejemplo, donde no hayan manipulado los resultado para... oh,wait!



La elección de "un gran valor" ha sido para hacer la auténtica pregunta encubierta del post y a la que el sr. Atman me ha respondido lo que "sospechaba":

Antes siquiera de empezar a formarme y en el proceso de separar el polvo de la paja me he topado con el conocido problema de la "información (privilegiada?)":

¿para qué meter horas y horas en estudiar métodos de inversión para elegir el más adecuado en cada momento o el mejor para cada tipo de inversor si los datos que voy a necesitar para la ecuación/hoja de cálculo no son fiables?

¿Me paso directamente al "método del mono y los dardos"?

https://www.unience.com/group/blog/...os_puede_invertir_mejor_que_los_profesionales


----------



## FranR (10 Jun 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> No se si os habréis dado cuenta, pero anda circulando por el foro un grafico secreto de lo que hará la bolsa mañana... no digo na y lo digo to....









Ya lo tengo en pantalla, una para él solito.


----------



## sr.anus (10 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Ya lo tengo en pantalla, una para él solito.



:: La jran bajista


----------



## J-Z (10 Jun 2013)

No jodais, el roboc usa tecnología punta, esto pasará mañana:


----------



## juanfer (11 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Ya lo tengo en pantalla, una para él solito.



Pues mañana me van a joder la siesta.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Ya lo tengo en pantalla, una para él solito.


----------



## Janus (11 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Pues mañana me van a joder la siesta.



Tranquilo, el desplome está previsto para las 17:30 horario español.

---------- Post added 11-jun-2013 at 00:05 ----------

Pues el ProShares VIX Short Term puede haber hecho un contrasplit para tenerlo más alto y continuar bajándolo. Es una señal muy alcista para el SP.


----------



## ponzi (11 Jun 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Estoy mirando Metro AG y segun wikipedia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta empresa tiene truco, tiene mas miga para analizar de la que parece a priori. Efectivamente los margenes y el roe es malisimo. Si embargo si entramos en harina vemos que a pesar de estar a precios de 2009 financieramente esta mejor.Ahora mismo tiene 2000 mill mas de caja y sus ingresos son 1,8% mas que en 2009. Sin embargo fijaros una simple subida de menos de un 2% en sus ventas ha hecho que su margen bruto se haya erosionado y curiosamente de manera proporcional la mano de obra cuesta mas que en 2009 , esto ha ocasionado que su beneficio operativo haya caído un 13%, curioso no?cuanto mas vende menos gana.Ahora bien si miramos un poco mas en profundidad vemos que casi todo el activo es a corto plazo y que en cliquidez tienen la nada despreciable cifra de 6000 mill, en 2009 solo tenían 4000 mill y ahora mismo el negocio esta a precios de 2009.Ademas aunque el roe es bajo si kiramo el roce vemos que no esta nada mal, 9,9%.Por otro lado parece que su flujo de caja operativo se esta empezando a recuperar es por este mismo motivo que han conseguido reforzar su balance. Tengo una opinión muy parecida a la tuya, a estos precios no me parece una locura invertir en el negocio ahora a la par que vaya subiendo yo reduciría mi posición, mas de 50 no vale ni de broma.Yo solo haría arbitraje a corto plazo y con unos stop loss muy bien ajustadoa


Metro


----------



## Janus (11 Jun 2013)

Hoy más que lectura para el intelecto, les traigo mejor un poquito de colirio para los ojos.

Vean este gorro, esta asistencia, este robo y este mate.

[YOUTUBE]5wmdqJRukMU[/YOUTUBE]





Para los que no se fían de sus ojos, pueden ir leyendo y escuchando:

Commencement Address at American University, June 10, 1963 - John F. Kennedy Presidential Library & Museum

iRadio: Cheapest Ad-Free Streaming Radio - Business Insider

At Foursquare, Morale Takes A Hit, Employees Depart - Business Insider


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Jun 2013)

Me autocito, porque están muy entretenidos con el plano del tesoro y no se acuerdan de mi pregunta. 

Alguno/a puede ayudarme con estas dos chorradas.



Ajetreo dijo:


> Señores, dos preguntas de torpes sobre la "mardita" es decir la declaración de la renta
> 
> 1º Solo me deja poner 27 acciones y me faltan unas cinco ¿que se hace?
> 
> 2º ¿Donde se ponen los futuros sobre el ibex y el SP?


----------



## sinnombrex (11 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Esta empresa tiene truco, tiene mas miga para analizar de la que parece a priori. Efectivamente los margenes y el roe es malisimo. Si embargo si entramos en harina vemos que a pesar de estar a precios de 2009 financieramente esta mejor.Ahora mismo tiene 2000 mill mas de caja y sus ingresos son 1,8% mas que en 2009. Sin embargo fijaros una simple subida de menos de un 2% en sus ventas ha hecho que su margen bruto se haya erosionado y curiosamente de manera proporcional la mano de obra cuesta mas que en 2009 , esto ha ocasionado que su beneficio operativo haya caído un 13%, curioso no?cuanto mas vende menos gana.Ahora bien si miramos un poco mas en profundidad vemos que casi todo el activo es a corto plazo y que en cliquidez tienen la nada despreciable cifra de 6000 mill, en 2009 solo tenían 4000 mill y ahora mismo el negocio esta a precios de 2009.Ademas aunque el roe es bajo si kiramo el roce vemos que no esta nada mal, 9,9%.Por otro lado parece que su flujo de caja operativo se esta empezando a recuperar es por este mismo motivo que han conseguido reforzar su balance. Tengo una opinión muy parecida a la tuya, a estos precios no me parece una locura invertir en el negocio ahora a la par que vaya subiendo yo reduciría mi posición, mas de 50 no vale ni de broma.Yo solo haría arbitraje a corto plazo y con unos stop loss muy bien ajustadoa
> 
> 
> Metro



Hace unos meses no tenia ni idea de estas cosas, y hoy me he sorprendido analizando esta empresa, porque algunas de las cosas que me dices me había dado cuenta analizándola. Este tipo de análisis lo he aprendido casi todo de ti y buscando en google cosas que no comprendía, por lo que te agradezco mucho toda la información que das.

Cuando la he colgado ha sido porque he pensado que podía subir de los 26 actuales a unos 36 que no estaría nada mal.

S


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Me autocito, porque están muy entretenidos con el plano del tesoro y no se acuerdan de mi pregunta.
> 
> Alguno/a puede ayudarme con estas dos chorradas.



1. Vamos a ver si me explico bien
Casilla 341 y 342

Al lío: En cada página puedes meter tres operaciones = 3 valores.
Cada vez que des de alta una emisora puedes meter otros 3 valores distintos, así hasta 15....45 en total. 

A ver alguien que sepa más que me corrija o me felicite 





2.

Operaciones inversoras o especulativas, en la práctica, se han venido considerando como *ganancias o pérdidas patrimoniales* los resultados obtenidos en estas operaciones, por lo que, de acuerdo con lo que se establece en el nuevo IRPF, se podría interpretar que los resultados obtenidos tendrían igualmente la consideración de ganancias o pérdidas patrimoniales que podrían ser objeto de integración en la base imponible del ahorro, todo ellos sin perjuicio de que esta interpretación esta supeditada a que finalmente la propia Administración Tributaria confirme su validez.

Casilla 364 y siguientes....


Fiscalidad de los derivados (opciones y futuros) ejercicio 2012 (declaración que se presenta en Mayo-Junio de 2013) - Invertir en Bolsa


----------



## ponzi (11 Jun 2013)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> Un semi "off-topic" para analistas (seguro que el señor Ponzi me da una lección en 2 min.) en mi camino de aprendizaje.
> 
> Haciendo caso a los maestros del foro, uno intenta formarse, y lo primero es decidir que leer y, sobretodo, limpiar el polvo de la paja, ya que la red es inmensa, hay muchos libros y no hay tiempo (aunque tampoco hay prisa).
> 
> ...



Son muy buenas preguntas y necesitaría mucho tiempo para explicarlo correctamente, en persona seria mejor, voy a intentar resumirlo en un post.El análisis fue correcto ,sin embargo la deuda no la estaban reduciendo, eso ocasiono si no recuerdo mal dos ampliaciones de capital muy agresivas por lo que lo que la acción se desplomo, sin embargo su capitalización después de cada caída mas o menos se recuperaba relativamente rápido.Sobre si era previsible la ruina, la respuesta es que había posibilidades, sin embargo con la deuda que estaba declarada y con el inventario que disponían tambien existían probabilidades bastante elevadas de que el problema tuviese solución a medio plazo, de hecho yo jugué esa carta.A principios de 2013 ,me encontré una acción por los suelos (12) con una deuda neta de unos 1500 mill y unos pescados que analizando el periodo medio de maduración salia que para el tercer trimestre los rodaballos estarían listos para la venta,si todas estas hipótesis se cumplían y los pescados finalmente salían a la venta al final pesca nova conseguiría tener flujos de caja positivos lo cual haría que el negocio se dispararía a 19-21 en unos 8- 10 meses.Hasta aquí todo correcto, sabia que era una apuesta muy arriesgada y que existían posibilidades reales que la empresa acabase mal y que al final me viese en un juzgado reclamando parte de los 700 mill que tenían en inventario, vamos que me veía comiendo rodaballo una buena temporada. Por cosas del destino al final vendí si no recuerdo mal en menos de un mes sacando mas de un 25%, a las pocas semanas se descubrió el tongo y la deuda que en teoría era 1500 mill resulto que podia llegar hasta los 3000.Evidentemente con 3000 mill el negocio no es viable. Sobre libros tienes análisis de los estados financieros se mar y buffett,buffettlogia que junto al inversor inteligente y security analista te darán una buena base.


----------



## atman (11 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues está muy claro cómo hacer dinero usando este mapa.
> 
> Yo pondría les vaques en el prado FCC, que está más nivelado y tiene más verde. Las cabras van a BBVA / ANA, donde se ve que hay más riscos y más altura (zona marrón).
> 
> ...



No se meta así con el chaval, hombreee... a saber la de horas que se ha llevado con el paint, punto a punto, para que le quedara todo así de bonico y cuadriculado...

::


----------



## ponzi (11 Jun 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Hace unos meses no tenia ni idea de estas cosas, y hoy me he sorprendido analizando esta empresa, porque algunas de las cosas que me dices me había dado cuenta analizándola. Este tipo de análisis lo he aprendido casi todo de ti y buscando en google cosas que no comprendía, por lo que te agradezco mucho toda la información que das.
> 
> Cuando la he colgado ha sido porque he pensado que podía subir de los 26 actuales a unos 36 que no estaría nada mal.
> 
> S



Muchas gracias por el cumplido, yo también voy aprendiendo poco a poco de lo que voy pillando, la verdad que aceptando que es un negocio que por perdidas y ganancias no da para mucho pero que sin embargo tiene flujos de caja potentes yo a estos precios no lo veo una compra demasiado arriesgada, ahora siempre teniendo claro que no es el negocio del siglo.Es una apuesta arriesgada


----------



## Janus (11 Jun 2013)

La figura de la serie diaria de Sacyr es preciosa. Muy buena para ganar pasta pero en condiciones.


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Jun 2013)

Señor FranR .... Besos:X


----------



## ponzi (11 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> La figura de la serie diaria de Sacyr es preciosa. Muy buena para ganar pasta pero en condiciones.



Están mejorando su balance a pasos agigantados.Vendiendo lo que falta de Repsol podrían meterle otro tajo de 2000 mill a la deuda, que serán 100-150 mill de intereses al año?Suficiente como para dejar la empresa mas o menos rodadaMi única duda es a parte de edificios que más tendrán de inventario?Lo han reducido de 3100 mill en 2009 a 1990 mill en 2012....y mas impresionante aun, si miramos su flujo de caja se han quitado unos 240 mill de deuda en 2012 y encima han metido 40 mill extra a la caja.La reducción de deuda en apenas 4 años es digna de estudio

Sacyr

Ojo aun no se han salvado de la quema pero parece...se huele, se barrunta que quieren gestionar la empresa desde un punto de vista mas conservador


----------



## davinci (11 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> La figura de la serie diaria de Sacyr es preciosa. Muy buena para ganar pasta pero en condiciones.



¿Y la explicación para ceporros?... 

Gracias.


----------



## burbujito1982 (11 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> La figura de la serie diaria de Sacyr es preciosa. Muy buena para ganar pasta pero en condiciones.



Acabo de leer la respuesta del sr. Ponzi a mis plegarias, digo preguntas, y me quedo sorprendido con su capacidad de análisis, sus razonamientos y sus explicaciones.

Y encima su ofrecimiento para una clase magistral en persona.

Es entonces cuando el "ángel de mi conciencia" dice, esto "es mu complicado, si no lo entiendes no te metas".

Por otro lado el sr. Janus "canta" valores de forma casi críptica y tras ver los (¿buenos?) resultados de sus consejos en mi "cartera perdida" virtual de bolsia, la codicia me ciega.


----------



## Skche_III (11 Jun 2013)

hilos repetidos

propongo fusión

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...forme-secreto-que-me-acaban-de-mandar-10.html


----------



## Janus (11 Jun 2013)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Y la explicación para ceporros?...
> 
> Gracias.



9 euros - 12,99 euros.


----------



## davinci (11 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> 9 euros - 12,99 euros.



¿Ese sería el valor objetivo...?

Copón.


----------



## Roninn (11 Jun 2013)

Skche_III dijo:


> hilos repetidos
> 
> propongo fusión
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...forme-secreto-que-me-acaban-de-mandar-10.html



Eso es ghk un día que le da por ponerse corto.


----------



## Janus (11 Jun 2013)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Ese sería el valor objetivo...?
> 
> Copón.



Ufffffffffffffffffff no sé qué decir, lo mismo me quedo corto ::


----------



## davinci (11 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ufffffffffffffffffff no sé qué decir, lo mismo me quedo corto ::



En ese caso... Recopón...

Una vez más, gracias por avisar del posible pepinazo


----------



## Janus (11 Jun 2013)

davinci dijo:


> En ese caso... Recopón...
> 
> Una vez más, gracias por avisar del posible pepinazo



A ver, be careful donde metes el dinero que luego viene Bertok dando la tabarra argumentando que el foro está lleno de lerdos que hacen caso a este trovador de los mercados ::

Él durmiendo y yo aquí analizando inversiones. That's real investments and real lazy people.


----------



## atman (11 Jun 2013)

Como bien dice Janus, el SP ha dejado un reversal que debiera dar 25-35 puntos. Pero... joer, que el niky sigue a lo suyo... Yo sigo vivo, pero a poco que se pongan...

En fín, no sé si conocen esta web:

Free Video: May 18th – Measured Moves | Change-In-Trend

Free Video: June 10 – Applying the Gann Grid, Time Symmetry and Cycle Analysis | Change-In-Trend

Es de pago y algunas cosillas son discutibles hasta.. en fín... pero esta vez dicen cosas que quiero oir... jajaja...


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Jun 2013)

Me sigo reafirmando en lo dicho, menudo gol le ha metido Sony a Microsoft, tarde o temprano esto se va a notar en bolsa.


----------



## davidautentico (11 Jun 2013)

Cruce EURUSD







Tras tocar el nivel 1.3291, se dirige inexorablemente al nivel de entrada.

Por arriba:

- El ya comentado 1.3291, 1.3296, 1.3322,
- Por abajo: 1.3234, 1.3226, 1.3213, 1.3200, 1.3188


Saludos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jun 2013)

FranR, tu jráfico esta causando furor! :XX:


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> FranR, tu jráfico esta causando furor! :XX:



Hoyga! que el gráfico es del Pocoyoyo, no le quitemos méritos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> FranR, tu jráfico esta causando furor! :XX:



Desplome BRUTAL BAJISTA esta tarde en IBEX35. 

:8:

El mundo se acaba.

---------- Post added 11-jun-2013 at 08:56 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Hoyga! que el gráfico es del Pocoyoyo, no le quitemos méritos



Es triste Noble FranR, pero si se confirma, que tiene toda la pinta de ser verdad ese grafico por la sutileza de su traza y precision, su nivel para el segundo trimestre se veria a dia 11 de junio, 11 de junio.


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Desplome BRUTAL BAJISTA esta tarde en IBEX35.
> 
> :8:
> 
> ...



Si lo observa bien a media mañana se cumple también el alcista, que me den un poco de lo que se mete ese tío, que tiene pinta de ser muy bueno


----------



## Algas (11 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Que me gusta mucho, que quiero que baje más para pillarla regaladita y que ni idea del por qué del volumen hoy...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Duro Felguera tenían una OPA propia (se iba a comprar sus propias acciones hasta los 5,53€ si no me equivoco), y había algunos institucionales que querían salirse. Va a ser una de las pocas veces que este valor pega altibajos, si se pone a tiro me haré con un buen paquetillo para mi cartera a largo plazo .


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Jun 2013)

Ese objetivo lo daba por descontado. Usted pisa moqueta por algo. Esta tarde a las cinco rendira cuentas si la mas que probable proyeccion se cumple.

De momento vamos bien cerca de sus niveles preguano.

Roja piel de toro que nos protege de las hostilidades exteriores. En jodido roman paladino, jodidos estamos como no subamos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Jun 2013)

jo....err las acciones que mas bajan son las mias, quien me habrá mandado a deshacer el etf inverso que llevaba y meterme en SAN y BBVA, aparte claro de MTS


----------



## silverwindow (11 Jun 2013)




----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ese objetivo lo daba por descontado. Usted pisa moqueta por algo. Esta tarde a las cinco rendira cuentas si la mas que probable proyeccion se cumple.
> 
> *De momento vamos bien cerca de sus niveles preguano.*
> 
> Roja piel de toro que nos protege de las hostilidades exteriores. En jodido roman paladino, jodidos estamos como no subamos.



Como que el primer rebote lo ha dado a menos de un punto de bellón.... :cook:

Si ha visto mi nueva sección de gráficos, en intradía podemos ver los 80xx para llegar al nivel de entrada en BBVA, esto huele a cuerno quemao.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Jun 2013)

Dentro matildelandia en 10.23 por España fuera el pesimismo. En 10.19 nos vamos si eso y que vengan otros mas optimistas. VAMOS COÑO ESPAÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑA.


----------



## Abner (11 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Como que el primer rebote lo ha dado a menos de un punto de bellón.... :cook:
> 
> Si ha visto mi nueva sección de gráficos, en intradía podemos ver los 80xx para llegar al nivel de entrada en BBVA, esto huele a cuerno quemao.



Hace 2 o 3 jornadas, se quedó un nivel colgando en el 8117(f), que pensaba muy poco probable su visita. Visto lo visto, lo mismo se lo estaban guardando para hoy.....

EDIT: ZAS, si antes lo digo.....


----------



## Krim (11 Jun 2013)

Hale, ahí lo tenéis, visitado. Menuda apertura


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Jun 2013)

Marditoh roedores leoncillos patrios desde Azca, que me leen los stop. No me ganaran esta batalla que ya se donde estais. Matildolandia es una guerra sucia ahora. 

POR ESPAÑA.


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

Mi siguiente nivel estaba en los 8.104 que es el preguano a medio, veremos como lo torean, de momento dos touch y push en los niveles, primero en el mío y luego el de Abner.

El desastre lo tienen medido, de momento.

No es por asustar, pero pérdido el 8104 y si lo hace con volumen 7.988 ...ahí soltarían papel para recoger más abajo con las gacelas bien asadas. :cook:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jun 2013)

No se como afectará esta noticia a loh mercaoh

IPC Húngaro crece menos de lo esperado Por Investing.com




::


----------



## sr.anus (11 Jun 2013)




----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A ver, be careful donde metes el dinero que luego viene Bertok dando la tabarra argumentando que el foro está lleno de lerdos que hacen caso a este trovador de los mercados ::
> 
> Él durmiendo y yo aquí analizando inversiones. That's real investments and real lazy people.



Sacyr es una castaña con mucho riesgo de inversión. Sólo apta para especulatas muy ágiles.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2013)

Hasta los 1630 una bajadita en el SP no estaría mal


----------



## Abner (11 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Mi siguiente nivel estaba en los 8.104 que es el preguano a medio, veremos como lo torean, de momento dos touch y push en los niveles, primero en el mío y luego el de Abner.
> 
> El desastre lo tienen medido, de momento.



Cómo lo manejan, las posiciones que se abrieron el viernes pasado para ese 8117 han aguantado ahí con contras de 200 pipos, estos tios lo tienen super controlado, hacen con el índice lo que les da la gana.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Jun 2013)

Y de repsol y sus volumenes que me dicen.

---------- Post added 11-jun-2013 at 09:37 ----------




Abner dijo:


> Cómo lo manejan, las posiciones que se abrieron el viernes pasado para ese 8117 han aguantado ahí con contras de 200 pipos, estos tios lo tienen super controlado, hacen con el índice lo que les da la gana.



Ellos tambien tienen que vivir.


----------



## sr.anus (11 Jun 2013)

Para el que quiera, puede haber una oportunidad en enagas, ha estado muy castigada las ultimas semanas, y estas ultimas 2-3 sesiones se esta comportando mejor que el indice, y con dividendo (jugoso) en menos de 1 mes.


----------



## ponzi (11 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y de repsol y sus volumenes que me dicen.
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-jun-2013 at 09:37 ----------
> 
> ...



León juguetón o con hambre???

[YOUTUBE]N3B2Gl7fiCk[/YOUTUBE]


Los leones tienen su parte gatuna, aunque no lo parezca son muy juguetones


[YOUTUBE]F_Ahkbmi3aU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TenienteDan (11 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Hace 2 o 3 jornadas, se quedó un nivel colgando en el 8117(f), que pensaba muy poco probable su visita. Visto lo visto, lo mismo se lo estaban guardando para hoy.....
> 
> EDIT: ZAS, si antes lo digo.....



Esta haciendo honor a su nuevo avatar... estamos viendo el nacimiento de otro monstruo!! ::::

Thanks!!


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Cómo lo manejan, las posiciones que se abrieron el viernes pasado para ese 8117 han aguantado ahí con contras de 200 pipos, estos tios lo tienen super controlado, hacen con el índice lo que les da la gana.



Esta gente acumulan posiciones, durante bastante tiempo. En abril estábamos por debajo de estos niveles y estaban cargando pilas. Habrá medianos trasquilados, pero los volúmenes gordos vienen de más abajo y de antes.

Es como el SP, las grandes cuentas vienen subidos desde los 14xx, un push de 50 ni lo notan.

---------- Post added 11-jun-2013 at 09:51 ----------




TenienteDan dijo:


> Esta haciendo honor a su nuevo avatar... estamos viendo el nacimiento de otro monstruo!! ::::
> 
> Thanks!!



Además en el volumen de Abner ha habido un aumento de volumen en las dos velas que lo ha tocado. 

Los niveles están siendo muy consistentes. Siga así!!!


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2013)

Ya se han ido los osos??.


Puedo salir??



Buenos y acongojados dias y tal....::


----------



## ponzi (11 Jun 2013)

Hay quien tiene de mascota un gato o un perro al que saca a pasear 3/4 veces ...A otros sin embargo estos animalillos se les quedan pequeños asi que optan por sacar a pasear directamente a una manada de leones

[YOUTUBE]vvGvCepFHR5[/YOUTUBE]

U otro a hacer la croqueta con su león y tigre

[YOUTUBE]AiJuPEeOHnk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (11 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> 1. Vamos a ver si me explico bien
> Casilla 341 y 342
> 
> Al lío: En cada página puedes meter tres operaciones = 3 valores.
> Cada vez que des de alta una emisora puedes meter otros 3 valores distintos, así hasta 15....45 en total.



Yo no lo desgloso operación a operación: pongo el nombre del broker, el importe de todas las ventas y el de las compras y comisiones correspondientes. Me guardo mi excel con los cálculos y los resguardos de las operaciones en pdf por si los pidieran.

Yo me he quedado muy tranquilo haciéndolo así, pero aún no la he presentado o sea que estoy a tiempo de rectificar. En mi caso no llegaré a las 27 ni a las 45 acciones diferentes, pero me da mucha pereza meterlas...

PD: Salvo error por mi parte, en la declaración de este año los importes van en las casillas 342 y 343. Ojo porque consultando información, aunque los criterios sigan siendo igual que otros años (en esto o en lo que sea) las casillas en concreto pueden variar.


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Yo no lo desgloso operación a operación: pongo el nombre del broker, el importe de todas las ventas y el de las compras y comisiones correspondientes. Me guardo mi excel con los cálculos y los resguardos de las operaciones en pdf por si los pidieran.
> 
> Yo me he quedado muy tranquilo haciéndolo así, pero aún no la he presentado o sea que estoy a tiempo de rectificar. En mi caso no llegaré a las 27 ni a las 45 acciones diferentes, pero me da mucha pereza meterlas...
> 
> PD: Salvo error por mi parte, en la declaración de este año los importes van en las casillas 342 y 343. Ojo porque consultando información, aunque los criterios sigan siendo igual que otros años (en esto o en lo que sea) las casillas en concreto pueden variar.



Tienes razón con lo de las casillas. En mi caso agrupo operaciones del mismo valor, si no necesitaba 7 declaraciones. De uno de esos valores tengo unas 80 operaciones ::


----------



## pollastre (11 Jun 2013)

Ya, ya sé que llego 24 horas tarde (ayer tuve un día algo complicado y sólo pude conectarme ya de madrugada), pero aquí va: mandrilada para el presunto Smithson, Peponian & Co. que se inició en el rebote desde 804x. Ha entrado mucho volumen, pero no doy dos duros por él.

Esto es, me temo que vamos directos a una visita a los 8K.

Y el volumen del rebote... ay, el volumen del rebote... ay ay la de retails que entraron al rebote pensando en máximos plurianuales de nuevo, y van a morir cienes de veces :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya, ya sé que llego 24 horas tarde (ayer tuve un día algo complicado y sólo pude conectarme ya de madrugada), pero aquí va: mandrilada para el presunto Smithson, Peponian & Co. que se inició en el rebote desde 804x. Ha entrado mucho volumen, pero no doy dos duros por él.
> 
> Esto es, me temo que vamos directos a una visita a los 8K.
> 
> Y el volumen del rebote... ay, el volumen del rebote... ay ay la de retails que entraron al rebote pensando en máximos plurianuales de nuevo, y van a morir cienes de veces :fiufiu:



Maese estoy viendo cosas raras 10:13 a 10:15 y 10:34 revise si puede. :


Edit: En el 8148 nos están colocando operaciones a cascoporro, llevamos desde las 9:44 con un movimiento frenético. Algo va a pasar.


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2013)

Fran cuado dice que estan colocando....se refiere a que estan vendiendo??


----------



## pollastre (11 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Maese estoy viendo cosas raras 10:13 a 10:15 y 10:34 revise si puede. :
> 
> 
> Edit: En el 8148 nos están colocando operaciones a cascoporro, llevamos desde las 9:44 con un movimiento frenético. Algo va a pasar.




Lo que yo tengo hasta ahora:

9:00 - 9:20, soltada de mediano, no tengo la cuenta exacta a mano, pero unos 800 netos. A mis hogos es consecuente con el buy exahustion que detectaron los algos ayer.

9:20 + , intento de mediano para rebote tras soltada del compañero. No hay acompañantes, va sólo (coherente también con la hipótesis del BH). Segundo intento 10:01 10:03

10:10 : capitulación, el mediano sale a neutral y lo deja.

10:11 - 10:25 distribución local (algorítmica). Retails comprando. Los medianos ya se han "dado por aludidos" y no se les ve.

10:25 - 10:34 Buy exahustion local. Retails se desfondan, se pierde lo ganado y la debilidad direccional hace que perdamos el mínimo local anterior.

10:34 + Nueva acumulación local, más fuerte que la anterior. Los retails están animadillos por aquello de ha rebotado ya tres veces en un punto importante de "su" AT. Han entrado en mayor número y con más fuerza. Nuevo exahustion inminente, y previsible pérdida de nuevo del anterior mínimo local.

El escenario cuantitativo que yo manejo es que el rebote principal (el que venimos desde el 804x) se acabó en los máximos de ayer. No hay explicación de pinta y colorea para esta afirmación, es un escenario derivado completamente por algorítmico. 

Si resulta ser cierto, asistiremos a bajadas fuertes con pequeños rebotes locales de recarga, que deben ser aprovechados únicamente para entrar cortos (de momento, la sesión de hoy cumple con esta hipótesis. Hay que esperar y seguir viendo si estamos o no en lo cierto).


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Jun 2013)

muy chula la nueva página Fran


----------



## Burbujilimo (11 Jun 2013)

Gracias por la información de matrix maese.

Cambiamos a las gafas de cortos, a ver donde puede haber un buen punto de entrada.


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo que yo tengo hasta ahora:
> 
> 9:00 - 9:20, soltada de mediano, no tengo la cuenta exacta a mano, pero unos 800 netos. A mis hogos es consecuente con el buy exahustion que detectaron los algos ayer.
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias. 10:34 he visto compras de algunos grandes.

Han barrido posiciones 10:45 de pezqueñines y han vuelto a meter candela. 

El rebote actual desde esa hora es debido a esa pequeña entrada de dinero. Exactamente para 20 puntos IBEX.

De momento pueden estirar la subida con la carga metida. Veremos hasta cuando y si se deciden a cargar de nuevo en Base de CP.


Las espadas en todo lo alto.

---------- Post added 11-jun-2013 at 11:12 ----------








Vuelvo a dejar la web cam...si se levantan con los pelos tiesos y corriendo como pollos sin cabeza estamos en el escenario pollastre. Recuerden que actualizando página cambia la foto.


----------



## juanfer (11 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo que yo tengo hasta ahora:
> 
> 9:00 - 9:20, soltada de mediano, no tengo la cuenta exacta a mano, pero unos 800 netos. A mis hogos es consecuente con el buy exahustion que detectaron los algos ayer.
> 
> ...



Iba largo desde ayer en un futuro del DAX y le he leído a usted y he cerrado, ha caído ya 10 pipos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Cuántas veces hay que pulsar F5 para que salga una en tetas? ::


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

Estoy mirando DAX y si está entrando en modo "me voy por el retrete". Mis datos son de IBEX que aguantan como puede el nivel. 


Ahora mismo en el último punto donde los grandes cargaron....momento clave...o cloaca o la barrida ha sido bien planificada


GOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## pollastre (11 Jun 2013)

Qué nos gusta eso de cantar en directo a los HVEIers ::



pollastre dijo:


> 10:34 + Nueva acumulación local, más fuerte que la anterior. Los retails están animadillos por aquello de ha rebotado ya tres veces en un punto importante de "su" AT. Han entrado en mayor número y con más fuerza. *Nuevo exahustion inminente, y previsible pérdida de nuevo del anterior mínimo local.*




Tenemos:

"1" => Anterior mínimo local
"2" => Buy exhaustion 
"3" => Pérdida cantada en directo del anterior mínimo local

Veamos qué pasó, hoygale:








Hora de publicación del post: 11:00

Pérdida de los mínimos locales anteriores: 11:10, T+10 minutos desde post 

Esperanza media de vida de los retails en el DAX: 10 minutos ::::::

Soltada de mediano con 40 pips a la baja reforzando validez de hipótesis bajista m/p : T+18 min. desde post 

---------- Post added 11-jun-2013 at 11:21 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> Iba largo desde ayer en un futuro del DAX y le he leído a usted y he cerrado, ha caído ya 10 pipos.




50, dice ? ::::

Celebro que le haya salido bien el tema !


----------



## ponzi (11 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Cuántas veces hay que pulsar F5 para que salga una en tetas? ::



[YOUTUBE]DimZAcw_pCA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## juanfer (11 Jun 2013)

Ya que están haciendo declaraciones.

Resulta que compre un valor con una cuenta con dos titulares y compre el mismo valor con un cuenta con un titular. Se aplica la filosofía FIFO aunque las acciones independientemente este en la cuenta de un titular o 2 titulares, o solo se aplica esa filosofia por separado.

Ejemplo en teoría:
Si compro acciones 1000 con 2 titulares a 20 y y vendo por 21 plusvalías de 500 euros por barba. (> 1 año)
Si compro acciones 1000 con 1 titular a 20 y las vendo a 19.5 tengo unas minusvalía de 500 euros. (< 1 año)

Si aplico fifo a los 2 cuentas de valores del mismo valor tendría 500€ plusvis y 500€ minusvalias (<1 año)
En cambio si no aplico fifo a los 2 cuentas y solo aplico fifo a cada cuenta por separado tengo 500 plusvis (>1 años ) y 500 minusvalias (<1 año).

---------- Post added 11-jun-2013 at 11:32 ----------




pollastre dijo:


> Qué nos gusta eso de cantar en directo a los HVEIers ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No no ha salido bien, ha sido un roto.


----------



## amago45 (11 Jun 2013)

Amadeus (+2,70) es hoy el salvavidas del IBEX ???


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Ya que están haciendo declaraciones.
> 
> Resulta que compre un valor con una cuenta con dos titulares y compre el mismo valor con un cuenta con un titular. Se aplica la filosofía FIFO aunque las acciones independientemente este en la cuenta de un titular o 2 titulares, o solo se aplica esa filosofia por separado.
> 
> ...




La cuenta de valores es lo que tiene dos titulares? : O es una cuenta bancaria con dos titulares, de donde sale el dinero para comprar acciones. Parece lo mismo, pero no lo es.

Normalmente las cuentas de valores solo tienen un titular.


----------



## Krim (11 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> No no ha salido bien, ha sido un roto.



Todo es relativo, caballero. Aunque Pandoro le haya metido la puntita y le escueza, piense que podría haberle tratado como si fuera Jena Jameson en una de sus escenas más hardcore.


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

Señores el dax ha marcado un mínimo en los últimos minutos mientras que el Patrio ha aguantado.


Estamos a punto de ver un movimiento de envergadura en el IBEX....nos toca jugar.


----------



## juanfer (11 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> La cuenta de valores es lo que tiene dos titulares? : O es una cuenta bancaria con dos titulares, de donde sale el dinero para comprar acciones. Parece lo mismo, pero no lo es.
> 
> Normalmente las cuentas de valores solo tienen un titular.



No es una cuenta de valores con 2 titulares.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Jun 2013)

Y todo eso para decirnos que tiene un fondo de pantalla verde Mr.P¿?

@Oracle of Madrid, eso como lo encuentra, que busca en youtube para llegar a eso. Me tiene preocupado.


----------



## atman (11 Jun 2013)

Para la foto de FranR... pinchan sobre foto y le dan a "Abrir ennuna pestaña nueva", luego se instalan el autorefresh plus. y le ponen un refresco de 10 sec. y ya pueden sacar el lado voyeur.

Para tetas, pulsar Alt+Win+F14.


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

Línea Maginot en IBEX....recen lo que sepan.


----------



## davidautentico (11 Jun 2013)

davidautentico dijo:


> Cruce EURUSD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El mercado es random si si..


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Jun 2013)

Llamando a Azca, Matildolandia en vigilancia extrema.


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Como que el primer rebote lo ha dado a menos de un punto de bellón.... :cook:
> 
> Si ha visto mi nueva sección de gráficos, en intradía podemos ver los 80xx para llegar al nivel de entrada en BBVA, esto huele a cuerno quemao.





FranR dijo:


> Mi siguiente nivel estaba en los 8.104 que es el preguano a medio, veremos como lo torean, de momento dos touch y push en los niveles, primero en el mío y luego el de Abner.
> 
> El desastre lo tienen medido, de momento.
> 
> No es por asustar, pero perdido el 8104 y si lo hace con volumen 7.988 ...ahí soltarían papel para recoger más abajo con las gacelas bien asadas. :cook:




Los gordos han dejado enganchadas compras en los 8.125, esperemos que sea nivel de vuelta a corto....ARGGGGGGGGGGG

---------- Post added 11-jun-2013 at 11:42 ----------

BBVA en nivel dado en blog...cada uno es responsable de sus actos!!!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Jun 2013)

Vigila a TEF noble.


----------



## pollastre (11 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> No no ha salido bien, ha sido un roto.





Vaya hombre, ya lo siento; espero al menos, como dice Krim, que el error haya costado lo menos posible.

Ese rebote... el de 804x.... lo he dicho antes y me reitero: va a hacer, está haciendo ya, mucho daño a mucha gente. La verdad es que el setup ha sido terrorífico.


----------



## ponzi (11 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y todo eso para decirnos que tiene un fondo de pantalla verde Mr.P¿?
> 
> @Oracle of Madrid, eso como lo encuentra, que busca en youtube para llegar a eso. Me tiene preocupado.



Yo solo seguí los consejos del Pirata...Puse "Boobs" le di a la 2 opción y en vídeos relacionados le di a la primera opción...ehhh voila. Estas cosas se aprenden muy rapido


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> Para la foto de FranR... pinchan sobre foto y le dan a "Abrir ennuna pestaña nueva", luego se instalan el autorefresh plus. y le ponen un refresco de 10 sec. y ya pueden sacar el lado voyeur.
> 
> Para tetas, pulsar Alt+Win+F14.



Desgraciao!!!! 

He mirado y el F14 de mi teclado es pone Bloq/Despl (supongo que significa bloqueo despelote....) ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Jun 2013)

Menos mal que hoy es martes en usa. Tef perder con volumen los 10.22 crea destrozos a poco que algun listo comience a saltar stops.


----------



## Krim (11 Jun 2013)

¿No dijo el jato que "la jran bajista iba a ser superada sí o sí"? Pues ya está, nos iremos a los 6.000 si hace falta. A estas alturas todos deberíamos saber como funciona esto.


----------



## juanfer (11 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Vaya hombre, ya lo siento; espero al menos, como dice Krim, que el error haya costado lo menos posible.
> 
> Ese rebote... el de 804x.... lo he dicho antes y me reitero: va a hacer, está haciendo ya, mucho daño a mucha gente. La verdad es que el setup ha sido terrorífico.



Vamos me refería a que el roto ha sido importante pero como ha dicho usted y Krim no tan importante como hubiera saltado el SL.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Jun 2013)

Joder Txistu el Popular parece Bankia.


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Joder Txistu el Popular parece Bankia.



Lo es!!! 


Lo del jato lo pensé anoche cuando me daba el BBVA 6.76....


----------



## atman (11 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Desgraciao!!!!
> 
> He mirado y el F14 de mi teclado es pone Bloq/Despl (supongo que significa bloqueo despelote....) ::



Eso le pasa por usar teclados modelnos de esos...

---------- Post added 11-jun-2013 at 11:50 ----------

Los futuros del SP... les queda todavía unos pocos puntitos más que purgar... yo he tirado una linea en 23, pero no es muy de fiar. pueden ser entre 1620 y 25. SI hubiera más, pues sería en modo "nos vamos a Lerma".


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hasta los 1630 una bajadita en el SP no estaría mal



Ahora viene lo bueno


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

Creo que nos quedan muchas sorpresas..........se lo están currando bien.


----------



## pollastre (11 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> yo he tirado una linea en ,










:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## atman (11 Jun 2013)

la webcam un tío a la izquierda estaba hablando por teléfono... y se ha levantado a toda mecha... esperen que he conseguido recuperar el audio a través del satélite espia:

"Scheiße! Die katze ist lang! Die katze ist lang...! verkaufen! verkaufeeeen!!!"


----------



## ponzi (11 Jun 2013)

Desde el 31 de mayo han incrementado cortos en algunos valores, aun no son cifras elevadas pero claramente marca un punto de inflexión.

Cortos Santander


Este viernes tenemos nueva renovación de cortos, así que atentos a la cnmv


----------



## politicodemadreputa (11 Jun 2013)

Los que viajen de pie, por favor agárrense bien a las barras.


----------



## atman (11 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX:



:XX: :XX: Venga confiese, usted tambien siente la tentación... está en su naturaleza... sienta el... :XX: :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> :XX: :XX: Venga confiese, usted tambien siente la tentación... está en su naturaleza... sienta el... :XX: :XX:



...poder de los *Burda*!!


----------



## j.w.pepper (11 Jun 2013)

Compren que se acaban !!!

Sr. Bertok hoy se están cumpliendo sus escenarios siempre apocalípticos.


----------



## ponzi (11 Jun 2013)

Para todo el que se acerque al value investing me gustaría hacer una pequeña apreciación..
Cuando empiezas en esto buscas empresas baratas (price to book por debajo de 1 o muy cerca de 1 y price to sales también bajos) sin embargo si solo miras a cuantas veces cotiza la empresa en función de sus libros dejas fuera los negocios mas espectaculares, a mi me ha pasado con Inditex y Amadeus. Los dos cotizan a price todo book altos sin embargo sus activos son mas rentables que por ejemplo una acerera.No es lo mismo comprar un 1% de una acerera con un roce del 3% a un price to book de 1 que amadeus con un price to book de 1 y un roce del 21% y con margenes netos superiores al 20%. A corto plazo comprar negocios baratos puede dar buen resultado,sin embargo es en los grandes negocios donde de verdad esta la rentabilidad a largo plazo.El caso de amadeus también es digno de estudio, han conseguido reducir su apalancamiento,incrementar su flujo de caja operativo y sus margenes netos así como las rentabilidades del negocio roe,Roa,roce.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Jun 2013)

alguien sigue subido en los bankitos (BBVA y SAN) o soy el unico pringado....es por lo de mal de muchos....


----------



## amago45 (11 Jun 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien sigue subido en los bankitos (BBVA y SAN) o soy el unico pringado....es por lo de mal de muchos....



Intentando entrar en BBVA en 6,76 ... :ouch:


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

Yo ya me he subido, si no me hago caso a mi mismo mal vamos ::


Posdata: Acabamos en verde


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2013)

Para el Ibex no hay termino medio en estas semanas...

o acaba muy bien superando los 8600 o nos vamos al guano profundo.


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Yo ya me he subido, si no me hago caso a mi mismo mal vamos ::
> 
> 
> Posdata: Acabamos en verde



San Pepón le oiga.


----------



## ponzi (11 Jun 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien sigue subido en los bankitos (BBVA y SAN) o soy el unico pringado....es por lo de mal de muchos....



Ahora mismo solo tiene cortos el San, lo que harán este viernes no lo se.A mi no me parece que este barato ninguno de los dos , a corto plazo, al menos para como esta el sistema financiero.


San 57000 mill y BBVA a 37000 mil.


Parece que el grafico del ibex quiere rebotar no?


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien sigue subido en los bankitos (BBVA y SAN) o soy el unico pringado....es por lo de mal de muchos....



Yo acabo de comprar más SAN...están muy baratas, no se vayan a acabar....:fiufiu:


----------



## Tonto Simon (11 Jun 2013)

Otro pal BBVA pa dentro...6,78...tirito de 1.600:ouch:


----------



## amago45 (11 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Yo ya me he subido, si no me hago caso a mi mismo mal vamos ::
> 
> 
> Posdata: Acabamos en verde



Se me escapó la potranca. 
anyway dejo la orden a ver si hay oportunidad de entrada ... ienso:

PD: entró la mitad de la orden en 6.765
La otra mitad esperando en 6.76


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Posdata: Acabamos en verde














Dios le oiga Fran!!:ouch:


----------



## atman (11 Jun 2013)

...están locos estos romanos...

el Sp intentando abrir el tubo de vaselina... tanto verde, tanto verde... y ahora le ha salido moho en la rosca...


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> No es una cuenta de valores con 2 titulares.



SI EL HOMBRE SUPIERA REALMENTE EL VALOR QUE TIENE, LA MUJER ANDARIA DE CUATRO PATAS PIDIÉNDOLE PERDON.

SI EL HOMBRE SUPIERA REALMENTE EL VALOR QUE TIENE LA MUJER, ANDARIA DE CUATRO PATAS PIDIÉNDOLE PERDON.

Si se pueden diferenciar (dos cuentas de valores distintas) FIFO de cada cuenta.
Si no se pueden diferenciar (una única cuenta con varios titulares) FIFO simple.


¡Jodó, comostálibes!


----------



## amago45 (11 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> ...están locos estos romanos...
> 
> el Sp intentando abrir el tubo de vaselina...



por EJJJJJJJJPAÑA, MA-TO !!!!

Creo que BBVA está muy castigada, vale lo de Turquia y tal, pero es un buén precio de entrada 6.76 ... inocho: ... aunque quizá hoy no sea el mejor día ...


----------



## ponzi (11 Jun 2013)

Una pequeña apreciación sobre FCC y como el endeudamiento puede poner la espada de damocles sobre tu cabeza

FCC

En 2009 el roce era de solo el 4,9% y desde 2006 se dedicaron a meterse a base de deuda en negocios poco rentables, los intereses ya solo rondaban como mínimo el 4,3%.Si a esto le sumas que los márgenes del negocio son excesivamente bajos, el coste laboral y el coste de las ventas elevados se junta un coctel explosivo. Sin embargo ahora están haciendo el camino inverso, están bajando la deuda sin embargo como su beneficio operativo se ha desplomado el roce no llega al 1% así que tienen que darse prisa para realizar la reestructuración del negocio antes que el banco diga game over. Si siguen a este paso puede que salgan del hoyo.


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

No había visto la respuesta Juanfer.... pero LCIRPM ya te ha respondido


Como están apretando las tuercas!!!!! Pero recuerden que seguimos muy por encima de mínimos trimestrales y anuales. Perspectiva....

---------- Post added 11-jun-2013 at 12:50 ----------




amago45 dijo:


> por EJJJJJJJJPAÑA, MA-TO !!!!
> 
> Creo que BBVA está muy castigada, vale lo de Turquia y tal, pero es un buén precio de entrada 6.76 ... inocho: ... aunque quizá hoy no sea el mejor día ...



El precio chachi está por debajo de 6.50.... 6.76 es para intentar un intra y que no se escapara un posible rebote con las manos vacías.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2013)

Hoy se tienen que dejar las muelas los leoncios usanos para salvar esto

que panorama


----------



## amago45 (11 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> El precio chachi está por debajo de 6.50.... 6.76 es para intentar un intra y que no se escapara un posible rebote con las manos vacías.



Eso es, intradía y stop ajustado.


----------



## ponzi (11 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ahora mismo solo tiene cortos el San, lo que harán este viernes no lo se.A mi no me parece que este barato ninguno de los dos , a corto plazo, al menos para como esta el sistema financiero.
> 
> 
> San 57000 mill y BBVA a 37000 mil.
> ...



Por esto mismo no me gusta operar con derivados en índices a corto plazo, ya estaría palmando pasta, tengo la impresión que este tipo de operativas te ponen a la merced de los leoncios de turno,si no se tiene un buen sistema y bien contrastado es mejor no meterse a jugar al gran casino...A veces después de 20 rojos sigue saliendo rojo::


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Jun 2013)

De momento:
El IBEX no verdea
guanea.
Tenemo fEd esperansa i caridad.

¿Saben cuál es la única que tengo en verde?. Facil: El chicharro Gamesa.


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Maese estoy viendo cosas raras 10:13 a 10:15 y 10:34 revise si puede. :
> 
> 
> Edit: En el 8148 nos están colocando operaciones a cascoporro, llevamos desde las 9:44 con un movimiento frenético. Algo va a pasar.



guanazo que te cagas???


----------



## ponzi (11 Jun 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Eso es, intradía y stop ajustado.



Para mi el precio chachi esta por debajo de 5,5 y solo en el BBVA así que imagínate lo que le queda


----------



## Tonto Simon (11 Jun 2013)

Jodo,como aprietan...


----------



## ponzi (11 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy se tienen que dejar las muelas los leoncios usanos para salvar esto
> 
> que panorama



Estos son los días divertidos hombre, a mi me personalmente me hacen reestructurar todos los excel y sistemas ,es en estas caídas tan abultadas cuando el mercado no suele diferencia entre un valor y otro


----------



## Abner (11 Jun 2013)

Ojo. Tiene pinta de que es una jornada de acumulación salvaje. El punto de giro puede estar perfectamente 200 puntos más abajo desde la arrancada y no acabaríamos de ver estos niveles hasta pasados unos cuantos días

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## juanfer (11 Jun 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> SI EL HOMBRE SUPIERA REALMENTE EL VALOR QUE TIENE, LA MUJER ANDARIA DE CUATRO PATAS PIDIÉNDOLE PERDON.
> 
> SI EL HOMBRE SUPIERA REALMENTE EL VALOR QUE TIENE LA MUJER, ANDARIA DE CUATRO PATAS PIDIÉNDOLE PERDON.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias,

He estado probando el año pasado a operar con cuentas con 2 titulares para que la crujida de hacienda no sea tan brutal, a ver si este año, me lo reorganizo mejor.

2 titulares plusvalias-minusvalias / 2.


----------



## ponzi (11 Jun 2013)

Estas cosas en España no pasan....ya se podían equivocar un día, con 222 mill no me ven el pelo en ningún país desarrollado por el resto de mis dias


222 mill por error


----------



## Krim (11 Jun 2013)

Si de verdad acabamos esta jornada en verde, me voy de borrachera y mañana curro de empalmada...

Oh wait!	

GAM	3,70	0,03	0,82%	

Que bien viven fuera del IBEX :XX:


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Muchas gracias,
> 
> He estado probando el año pasado a operar con cuentas con 2 titulares para que la crujida de hacienda no sea tan brutal, a ver si este año, me lo reorganizo mejor.
> 
> 2 titulares plusvalias-minusvalias / 2.



Nohaydequé

Eso es cierto en caso de declaración individual y también en conjunta, peeeero, ojo NO se pueden compensar ganancias de uno con pérdidas de otro (O aportaciones a Planes de pensiones ... )
Este año mi mujer tiene plusvis y yo palmo.::


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (11 Jun 2013)

Hoy no esá tito Ben para suministrar droja al yonki. Mucho rojo veo. :fiufiu:


----------



## juanfer (11 Jun 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Nohaydequé
> 
> Eso es cierto en caso de declaración individual y también en conjunta, peeeero, ojo NO se pueden compensar ganancias de uno con pérdidas de otro (O aportaciones a Planes de pensiones ... )
> Este año mi mujer tiene plusvis y yo palmo.::



Por eso creo que lo mas fácil en lugar de trabajar con 2 cuentas diferentes de titulares deferentes, es trabajar con 1 cuenta de inversión que tenga 2 titulares, al menos para operaciones < 1 año.


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Ojo. Tiene pinta de que es una jornada de acumulación salvaje. El punto de giro puede estar perfectamente 200 puntos más abajo desde la arrancada y no acabaríamos de ver estos niveles hasta pasados unos cuantos días
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



espero news tonight


----------



## juanfer (11 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Hoy no esá tito Ben para suministrar droja al yonki. Mucho rojo veo. :fiufiu:



Si el tio Ben va a suministrar droja toda los días de esta semana, pero racionalizada.

Tentative Outright Treasury Operation Schedule - Federal Reserve Bank of New York


----------



## Algas (11 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Para todo el que se acerque al value investing me gustaría hacer una pequeña apreciación..
> Cuando empiezas en esto buscas empresas baratas (price to book por debajo de 1 o muy cerca de 1 y price to sales también bajos) sin embargo si solo miras a cuantas veces cotiza la empresa en función de sus libros dejas fuera los negocios mas espectaculares, a mi me ha pasado con Inditex y Amadeus. Los dos cotizan a price todo book altos sin embargo sus activos son mas rentables que por ejemplo una acerera.No es lo mismo comprar un 1% de una acerera con un roce del 3% a un price to book de 1 que amadeus con un price to book de 1 y un roce del 21% y con margenes netos superiores al 20%. A corto plazo comprar negocios baratos puede dar buen resultado,sin embargo es en los grandes negocios donde de verdad esta la rentabilidad a largo plazo.El caso de amadeus también es digno de estudio, han conseguido reducir su apalancamiento,incrementar su flujo de caja operativo y sus margenes netos así como las rentabilidades del negocio roe,Roa,roce.





La contabilidad sólo aporta información hasta cierto punto. Los factores cualitativos aportan a veces muchos más datos que el valor en libros.

De todas maneras, hay que entender que "barata" significa que puede revalorizarse bastante en un periodo de tiempo X (varios años en el largo plazo). Una de las maneras de ver si algo está barato es porque cotiza a un valor inferior a su valor contable. Otra... la que comentas de buscar activos rentables.

En cualquier caso, cada día estoy más convencido de que estudiar los fundamentales sirve más para evitar errores más que para pegar pelotazos ::


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Mi siguiente nivel estaba en los 8.104 que es el preguano a medio, veremos como lo torean, de momento dos touch y push en los niveles, primero en el mío y luego el de Abner.
> 
> El desastre lo tienen medido, de momento.
> 
> No es por asustar, pero pérdido el 8104 y si lo hace con volumen 7.988 ...ahí soltarían papel para recoger más abajo con las gacelas bien asadas. :cook:



No esperaba verlo....pero aquí está....QUE BARBAROS!!!!!!!

---------- Post added 11-jun-2013 at 13:20 ----------









El pelón que sale...lleva corriendo de un lado a otro hace un rato...ES PEPON.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jun 2013)

Me parece haber visto que llevaba los pantalones por los tobillos..... ::


----------



## amago45 (11 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> El pelón que sale...lleva corriendo de un lado a otro hace un rato...ES PEPON.



Pepón el Pelón !!! 8:


----------



## juanfer (11 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> No esperaba verlo....pero aquí está....QUE BARBAROS!!!!!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-jun-2013 at 13:20 ----------
> 
> ...



Hay otra imagen que es esa misma sala pero de otro angulo

DAX-Chart live


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Jun 2013)

Os recuerdo que Drogin ha dicho que no va a imprimir pase lo que pase, pa calmar a los alemanes, hay que ser gili.


----------



## tarrito (11 Jun 2013)

venga! ya lo posteo yo ...

pocoyoyo es mi pastooooor, nadaaaa me faltaaaaa

ya ven! de coña marinera peroooo :Baile:


----------



## juanfer (11 Jun 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Os recuerdo que Drogin ha dicho que no va a imprimir pase lo que pase, pa calmar a los alemanes, hay que ser gili.



Droghi siempre ayudando.


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2013)

Paso a saludar

*Vaaamos cojones*


----------



## pollastre (11 Jun 2013)

Hoygale chúngale, no pierdan el Norte, mis cuates ::

Que las ramas no les impidan ver el bosque. No hay acumulación ahora mismo, estamos (están) deshaciendo el primario alcista que comenzó en el rebote dle 804x, cuando los medianos participantes se han dado cuenta (demasiado tarde, empero) que era un camelo.

Corremos riesgo cierto de tocar hoy mismo el 8K1, siguiente parada en esta "marcha atrás" en la que nadie, a buen seguro, querrá ser el último tonto en deshacer la posición.

Lo dije antes y lo vuelvo a decir: usen los rebotes para deshacer cagadas o para cargar cortos. Pero no para entrar largos, Deux ex Machina !!


----------



## Abner (11 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Hay otra imagen que es esa misma sala pero de otro angulo
> 
> DAX-Chart live



Están todos tomando café mientras los algos se percuten a las gacelas. Que falta de consideración, por lo menos tendrían que estar de cuerpo presente con rostro circunspecto mientras las gacelas les dan de comer con su sufrimiento. 

A currar gandules!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Jun 2013)

Tengo que confesar que he pecado un poco en el destrozo de Matildolandia al romper los 10.22€. Lo siento compatriotas pero la luz cada dia es mas cara. No volvera a ocurrir hasta dentro de dos meses.

Ahora me sumo, que no me subo, al lado alcista. POR ESPAÑA, al ser martes, a Pandoro ensartes.


----------



## juanfer (11 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Están todos tomando café mientras los algos se percuten a las gacelas. Que falta de consideración, por lo menos tendrían que estar de cuerpo presente con rostro circunspecto mientras las gacelas les dan de comer con su sufrimiento.
> 
> A currar gandules!



Si te fijas todos los monitores no miran velas ni datos, hay que están mirando la tele, aparecen caras de personas.

Ahora estarán comiendose la salchicha frankfurt.


----------



## pollastre (11 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Si te fijas todos los monitores no miran velas ni datos, hay que están mirando la tele, aparecen caras de personas.
> 
> Ahora estarán comiendose la salchicha frankfurt.




Es una imagen curiosa de observar, la verdad. 

Si lo extrapolo, por ejemplo, a mi trabajo cotidiano, casi puedo entender que no estén "de verdad" mirando datos. Esos son asientos "alquilados" en el pit, una práctica más propia del siglo XX que otra cosa. Pagas un canon por tener un asiento (literalmente), y el acceso más rápido (supuestamente) al tape.

Pero nadie de los que está ahí trabaja en trading algorítmico. Por descontado los desks tienen software generalista (propietario del exchange, en todo caso) así que la gente del pit son más bien discretionary traders, nada de algorítmicos ni otras extravagancias.

¿ Y qué hace un discretionary una vez que abre una direccional ? Pues sentarse a esperar... ver el gallo Claudio... en fin, ese tipo de cosas ::

Vamos, que hoy en día, poco stress vamos a ver en el pit, es lo que quiero decir.


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Jun 2013)

a tomar pol culo PRISA. -30 leuros en comisiones. Ahora ya puede pegar el latigazo para arriba. Tiene mi permiso.


----------



## hombre-mosca (11 Jun 2013)

NO. "Una" de las tarjetas. Cambie el HD falso/firma equivocada y hablamos en 1/3 años.


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo que yo tengo hasta ahora:
> 
> 9:00 - 9:20, soltada de mediano, no tengo la cuenta exacta a mano, pero unos 800 netos. A mis hogos es consecuente con el buy exahustion que detectaron los algos ayer.
> 
> ...



Maese, queda excolmulgado en este foro de alcistas ::

Vamos joder, que es una pequeña corrección para volver a cargar ::::::

---------- Post added 11-jun-2013 at 12:46 ----------




j.w.pepper dijo:


> Compren que se acaban !!!
> 
> Sr. Bertok hoy se están cumpliendo sus escenarios siempre apocalípticos *-- realistas --*.



10 calaveras ::

Los índices no valen lo que marcan. Ustedes mismos :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

---------- Post added 11-jun-2013 at 12:49 ----------

He leído del tirón todas las páginas del hilo de hoy y tengo que decirles que algunos de ustedes son unos putos kamikazes.


----------



## Venganza (11 Jun 2013)

Largo Sp 1627 , buscando objetivo 1632-1634 , poca carga.


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2013)

*AQNHQV, yo te himboco*


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

Venganza dijo:


> Largo Sp 1627 , buscando objetivo 1632-1634 , poca carga.



Vas buscando el verde !!!









Viene de camino ::


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Jun 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> a tomar pol culo PRISA. -30 leuros en comisiones. Ahora ya puede pegar el latigazo para arriba. Tiene mi permiso.



Yo también fuera, salto el SL en 0,19. Las llevaba desde 0,155.
Ahora es cuando se dispararán.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Vas buscando el verde !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que mierda de Hulk es ese...??!! :XX::XX::XX:

Repeinado, con cara de gaylor y haciendo pose...ja ja ja


----------



## J-Z (11 Jun 2013)

Guano de poco calidat, si quieren algo serio tendrán que romper el 7700.


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

Trading Room 2013. ¡El mayor evento de Trading de España!

No falten: Ej Grati y son: 2 días completos, 8 :45 a 20:00 :

Al final sales de allí, loco perdido, con cinco cuentas abiertas en diferentes brokeres, sin enterarte de un pijo y con un bote de crecepelo mágico.  :XX::XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Trading Room 2013. ¡El mayor evento de Trading de España!
> 
> No falten: Ej Grati y son: 2 días completos, 8 :45 a 20:00 :
> 
> Al final sales de allí, loco perdido, con cinco cuentas abiertas en diferentes brokeres, sin enterarte de un pijo y con un bote de crecepelo mágico.  :XX::XX:



...y un cursillo de Pepe Luí ::


----------



## rohirrim (11 Jun 2013)

el Ibex va a aguantar gracias a Mariano y sus mariachis...


----------



## saskatchewan (11 Jun 2013)

doble rebote en 8000


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ...y un cursillo de Pepe Luí ::



Pepe Lui no aparece pero si Berrinches.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pepe Lui no aparece pero si Berrinches.



Bolinches?? jaja :XX::XX:

El del perpetuo ciclo bajista??


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

Hay un gran plantel

Yuri Rabassa







Bolinches







Sergio Mur (El actor no, el trader)

Le ha dado el negocio para comprarse un buen coshe.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2013)

Nosotros tenemos al equipo zombi tladel 

Mucha más calidad...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Hay un gran plantel
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ese presenta el sálvame!


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Guano de poco calidat, si quieren algo serio tendrán que romper el 7700.



Exacto, ahí está la frontera.

Estos movimientos del culibex en el rectángulo de ¿consolidación ::? están destinados a expoliar al gacelerío patrio.

Lo grave es que el culibex se ha ido a la zona inferior del rectángulo y el SP sigue muy alto. Mirándo en un gráfico semanal se ve muy claro.

No olviden comprar. Si realmente la tendencia es alcista, no hay mejor momento para comprar que ahora.

Aclaro, yo no soy alcista ::

---------- Post added 11-jun-2013 at 13:15 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> Nosotros tenemos al equipo zombi tladel
> 
> Mucha más calidad...



No lo dude 

Esos son unos sacacuartos, aquí algunos nos jugamos los ahorros ::


----------



## Claca (11 Jun 2013)

¿Es que todos tenéis más de 15 años? En 45 minutos Nintendo presenta sus novedades para el E3.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2013)

Joder, esta tarde los leoncios usanos se lo van a tener que currar a tope. 

O le meten billetazos a esto o nos vamos con todo el equipo al fondo.


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ese presenta el sálvame!



Pues mire usted que yo me iba a poner un nombre artístico de tradel.

Paquito Sarassa, pero suena muy parecido al de Yuri. Voy a tener que darle vueltas otra vez al nombre. :

---------- Post added 11-jun-2013 at 15:18 ----------

Os quedan 13 minutos para comprar...en cuanto abran los usanos nos vamos al verde


----------



## jopitxujo (11 Jun 2013)

Tres toques por debajo de 8000, me da que al final acaba rompiéndolos y pabaixo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pues mire usted que yo me iba a poner un nombre artístico de tradel.
> 
> Paquito Sarassa, pero suena muy parecido al de Yuri. Voy a tener que darle vueltas otra vez al nombre. :
> 
> ...



Puede ser 
*Paquito *<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/ea88836d-d581-4e8b-80ad-f6b7a44be60a/06.11.2013-15.27.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/ea88836d-d581-4e8b-80ad-f6b7a44be60a/06.11.2013-15.27.png" width="192" height="51" border="0" /></a>


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Tres toques por debajo de 8000, me da que al final acaba rompiéndolos y pabaixo.



La caída de hoy ya está hecha. Lo más prudente es cerrar la sesión y disfrutar del solaco ::

- Si sigue cayendo, ya es de cara a la galería.
- Si rebota aquí, cualquiera se fía de un nuevo latigazo.

Al solaco que me voy.


----------



## Krim (11 Jun 2013)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Es que todos tenéis más de 15 años? En 45 minutos Nintendo presenta sus novedades para el E3.



Tengo bastantes más de 15....¡¡Pero para el tema de las consolas, como si tuviera 12!!

La verdad, no sé que tiene Nintendo preparado, pero espero que sea algo mejor que lo de Microsoft, o esta será la primera guerra de consolas que yo he visto que está decidida de antemano.


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2013)

FDAX, nivel de soporte inmediato 8124. Si se rompe, el siguiente es el 8020. Recuerden, son puntos de acumulación de volumen de oferta/demanda, en datos de FUTURO.


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Jun 2013)

Host*as 

el SP tiene diarrea colęrica,


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2013)

Lo de ayer, buy exhaustion de libro, 7000 contratos de saldo máximo en FDAX.


----------



## atman (11 Jun 2013)

De momento, tocado mi nivel del SP. Cerrada media corta con 20 puntitos, nenes. 
Ahora esperar...


----------



## Venganza (11 Jun 2013)

El sp ha tocado el nivel de 1622 que tenia por aqui , creo que me precipite un poco al entrar algo mas arriba , he tenido que esperar a ese nivel :: , ahora tendria que ir algo hacia arriba , o eso creo ienso:


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2013)

¿Di con la tecla o no, flanele? Me importa poco lo que opines, y a los financieros menos; ya ves qué miedo tienen de que se hagan públicos los algos, mientras los retailers sigan usando stops públicos, que es lo que permite rentabilizar la liquidez invertida en los bandazos.


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> ¿Di con la tecla o no, flanele? Me importa poco lo que opines, y a los financieros menos; ya ves qué miedo tienen de que se hagan públicos los algos, mientras los retailers sigan usando stops públicos, que es lo que permite rentabilizar la liquidez invertida en los bandazos.



Pues ni idea si ha acertado o no :| si ha hecho un "siyalodeciayo" supongo que si. Lo importante es que le sirva para ganar dinero.

Por cierto en el intradía me he quedado a 4 puntos ibex del nivel esperado, tampoco ha estado mal 

Y BBVA ha entrado en el precio que dejé anoche...ahora a ganar pasta (si podemos)

Edit: Queda mejor el siyalodecia yo si se trae el post donde lo dijo, o hacer como el maese. Cantar unos minutos antes una caída a saco del DAX.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (11 Jun 2013)

a ver si el

[YOUTUBE]AD8xGaGxsQQ[/YOUTUBE]

ha hecho su efecto en el dax.

Disfruten del vuelo y no olviden abrochar sus posiciones con el stop.


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2013)

No es ningún telodije. Prefiero que la audiencia se calcule los niveles por sí misma, antes de que dependa de mí o de cualquiera que pulule por el foro.



FranR dijo:


> Pues ni idea si ha acertado o no :| si ha hecho un "siyalodeciayo" supongo que si. Lo importante es que le sirva para ganar dinero.
> 
> Por cierto en el intradía me he quedado a 4 puntos ibex del nivel esperado, tampoco ha estado mal
> 
> ...


----------



## atman (11 Jun 2013)

Cerrada la otra media, ahora dos minilargos solitarios...

Edito: Meh...! Cierro palmando comisiones...


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> No es ningún telodije. Prefiero que la audiencia se calcule los niveles por sí misma, antes de que dependa de mí o de cualquiera que pulule por el foro.



Yo también lo hago, se la combinación de la primi del jueves, pero prefiero que la gente sepa como calcularla. EL viernes se la digo. 


Es usted mejor que el gato, el se asegura las ganancias con cortilargos y su sistema "voy a decir lo que hizo la bolsa hace 10 minutos" es bastante más fiable.

Enhorabuena. 

P.D. Considero que es mejor no decir como se hace, y que la gente sepa que se puede hacer y lo intente. Por ejemplo el Sr. Abner está afinando bastante.


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2013)

Me la suda. El es un troll y tú eres otro troll. Los niveles (levels) son puntos de acumulación de volumen. Decir esto no cuesta tanto, y no hay motivos para marear la perdiz, como habéis hecho. Luego, que alguien quiere meterse en el callejón sin salida de las redes neurales, pues mmuy bien, pero resulta más sencillo calcular las sumas de gaussianas sobre el histograma mediante el expectation/maximization, cuya implementación java ya publiqué el otro día.



FranR dijo:


> Yo también lo hago, se la combinación de la primi del jueves, pero prefiero que la gente sepa como calcularla. EL viernes se la digo.
> 
> 
> Es usted mejor que el gato, el se asegura las ganancias con cortilargos y su sistema "voy a decir lo que hizo la bolsa hace 10 minutos" es bastante más fiable.
> ...


----------



## amago45 (11 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Iniciado por Tio Masclet
> a tomar pol culo PRISA. -30 leuros en comisiones. Ahora ya puede pegar el latigazo para arriba. Tiene mi permiso.
> 
> Yo también fuera, salto el SL en 0,19. Las llevaba desde 0,155.
> Ahora es cuando se dispararán.



Me dejáis sólo ahí dentro?? 

Ha deshecho BSCH posición a 0,195 (371k acciones) y nos ha estropeado el día, que por otra parte hoy no acompaña mucho en Europa ::::::


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Me la suda. *El es un troll y tú eres otro troll. *Los niveles (levels) son* puntos de acumulación de volumen. *Decir esto no cuesta tanto, y no hay motivos para marear la perdiz, como habéis hecho. Luego, que alguien quiere meterse en el callejón sin salida de las redes neurales, pues mmuy bien, pero resulta más sencillo calcular las sumas de gaussianas sobre el histograma mediante el expectation/maximization, cuya implementación java ya publiqué el otro día.




Está claro que yo soy un troll y de los malos.  El maese canta operaciones en directo con un margen de error mínimo (si es un troll lo disimula muy bien :

Claro que son puntos de acumulación de volumen, obvio, la diferencia es saber de quien es el volumen. Y se puede saber de muchas formas...no hace falta que la orden lleve una etiqueta con el nombre. Dejan huellas y hasta ahí puedo leer.........

Lo complicado es saber el efecto sobre el precio de dichas órdenes y hasta donde lo van a llevar....Eso son los niveles, y el análisis en dichos niveles del comportamiento de las órdenes te puede dar la dirección del siguiente.

Eso para el intradía, después existen otras herramientas a corto-medio que te indican la tendencia general ....... y los puntos de giro donde se acaba la tendencia. Eso nos da valores de entrada con alta probabilidad de retornos en corto-medio plazo.

Con esto es con lo que se gana dinero no con campanas de Gauss o cascabeles de gato. :bla:


PD. Están trabajando el punto guano total...ahora si tengo miedo :cook:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jun 2013)

y dale con los Levels..... :XX:

[YOUTUBE]w6lhNxk-sbo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> y dale con los Levels..... :XX:



Usted sígame la corriente

Habemus baneo en breve


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2013)

jojo, el estadístico echando barro sobre su propio suelo, es que ni oculta lo troll que es... y el pollo, pues otro troll, lo de Grecia fuera del euro de hace un año es de epic troll...

Yo discuto sobre algos. Me la suda si se acierta o se falla, pero que haya buena intención, y buenos algos. Y si encima comparto alguna información, como cuando avisé de la huida de teleafónica a Brasil, y se me trolea por gusto, que no por conocimiento, pues me cabreo, y mucho.



FranR dijo:


> Está claro que yo soy un troll y de los malos.  El maese canta operaciones en directo con un margen de error mínimo (si es un troll lo disimula muy bien :
> 
> Claro que son puntos de acumulación de volumen, obvio, la diferencia es saber de quien es el volumen. Y se puede saber de muchas formas...no hace falta que la orden lleve una etiqueta con el nombre. Dejan huellas y hasta ahí puedo leer.........
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jun 2013)

Y no se olvide de sus amigos de la cia que boicotearon la compra de bank of america por parte de santander....

Respect for Bourne!


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2013)

Me preguntan por MP qué es eso de la suma de gaussianas. Ojo, el expectation/maximization NO se estudia en las universidades españolas, es pecado mortal.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Jun 2013)

Dejo de contra-trolear.... cosas he de hacer.


----------



## atman (11 Jun 2013)

> Me la suda si se acierta o se falla, pero que haya buena intención, y buenos algos.



Ya... sus algos serán la polla de buenos, pero si no dan una, ya me dirá usted...


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> jojo, el estadístico echando barro sobre su propio suelo, es que ni oculta lo troll que es... y el pollo, pues otro troll, lo de Grecia fuera del euro de hace un año es de epic troll...
> 
> Yo discuto sobre algos. Me la suda si se acierta o se falla, pero que haya buena intención, y buenos algos. Y si encima comparto alguna información, como cuando avisé de la huida de *teleafónica* a Brasil, y se me trolea por gusto, que no por conocimiento, pues me cabreo, y mucho.



Ese es el problema de teleAFONICA, que no da buenos servicios de voz. Si lo llega a saber chinito esta mañana no se mete.::


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Jun 2013)

Alguien sabe que coño pasa en Atlanta?


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (11 Jun 2013)

Una pregunta sobre la Renta 2012 para la afición forera:
En 2012, tengo pocos movimientos y algún dividendo dentro del límite exento, lo que quiero es recuperar las retenciones.
Las compraventas de acciones, lo poco que hay, sí que tienen plusvalia y de mayor cuantía que lo retenido en dividendos (edito; entiendase que me refiero a los impuestos sobre plusvalias).

Habida cuenta de que voy a perder más por la tributación de las plusvalias que por lo que voy a recuperar de retenciones en dividendos. La pregunta peliaguda es;
¿A partír de que cuantía de plusvalias hay que declararlas? ¿y si _se me olvida_ declararlas habiendo obligación? ¿que probabilidades hay de que se encienda alguna luz roja?


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Alguien sabe que coño pasa en Atlanta?



Había leído algo de avisos de bomba y tal en algún sitio, pero no le he hecho demasiado caso...Ahora busco el tele.


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2013)

Buffett Invests $5 Billion in Bank of America - NYTimes.com

Más reciente, ¿has visto el peponismo exacervado de Indra? Quizás tenga algo que ver con que es el punto fuerte de verdad en la oferta AV, ya que incorpora ERP dedicado a negocio ferroviario.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y no se olvide de sus amigos de la cia que boicotearon la compra de bank of america por parte de santander....
> 
> Respect for Bourne!


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Una pregunta sobre la Renta 2012 para la afición forera:
> En 2012, tengo pocos movimientos y algún dividendo dentro del límite exento, lo que quiero es recuperar las retenciones.
> Las compraventas de acciones, lo poco que hay, sí que tienen plusvalia y de mayor cuantía que lo retenido en dividendos.
> 
> ...



Fásil...usted recibió el borrador? Si es que si, pondría que no podía validarlo por algún motivo. El motivo es compra-venta de acciones. Lo más normal si no las declara es que lo llamen.

Si no solicitó el borrador, lo mismo se libra. Pero recuerde que hacienda tiene todos los datos y estos son de los que cantan aunque sea poca cantidad. Así que usted mismo.


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2013)

Vamos coño que cerramos en verdeeeeee 

Jeje.... Será por moral.... 

Dale Pepon..... Dale!!!


----------



## atman (11 Jun 2013)

atlanta, no. Virgina. en richmond.


----------



## amago45 (11 Jun 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Alguien sabe que coño pasa en Atlanta?



Parece que explotó algo en un hangar. parece ser un fallo eléctrico ... ...
Una explosión obliga a evacuar el aeropuerto de Atlanta - Terra España


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2013)

Las acciones están vigiladas desde el primer céntimo, igual los dividendos.



TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Una pregunta sobre la Renta 2012 para la afición forera:
> En 2012, tengo pocos movimientos y algún dividendo dentro del límite exento, lo que quiero es recuperar las retenciones.
> Las compraventas de acciones, lo poco que hay, sí que tienen plusvalia y de mayor cuantía que lo retenido en dividendos (edito; entiendase que me refiero a los impuestos sobre plusvalias).
> 
> ...


----------



## Cantor (11 Jun 2013)

Diga que sí BB, yo ya he visto que la potra y la niña vienen a engañar para crear la tendencia que les conviene y hacer ellos platita, mamones!
Cuando todo el que esté en este mundillo sabe que los levels vienen dados por el yield (del español cosecha) de los algoritmos random en espacios L2 con topologías de Haussdorf 

Pero bueno, si se les ignora se puede sacar info rica de este hilo ::


----------



## rbotic statistics (11 Jun 2013)

Visto que os ha gustado el Mapa del IBEX, pues ahora os pongo el MAPA actualizado del EUROSTOXX50







Luego coloco el del IBEX actualizado...

S2s


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> atlanta, no. Virgina. en richmond.



Princeton ha sido evacuada por aviso de bomba.


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2013)

Abengoa, efectivamente, pone los motores diésel de las series 730, AV híbrido.


----------



## Venganza (11 Jun 2013)

Vendo a 1633 desde 1627 , 6 puntitos no estan mal , creo que puede seguir subiendo hasta 1635 pero no arriesgo por un par de puntos.

Suerte a los que sigan dentro.


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2013)

Perelman tiene toda la razón al decir que el mundo matemático está completamente corrompido.



Cantor dijo:


> Diga que sí BB, yo ya he visto que la potra y la niña vienen a engañar para crear la tendencia que les conviene y hacer ellos platita, mamones!
> Cuando todo el que esté en este mundillo sabe que los levels vienen dados por el yield (del español cosecha) de los algoritmos random en espacios L2 con topologías de Haussdorf
> 
> Pero bueno, si se les ignora se puede sacar info rica de este hilo ::


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Jun 2013)

Entro con unas pocas SAN A 5,27.
Por acompañar a Paulistano y que no se sienta solo.
Y por Ejpaña
Pongo el SP en 8 euros.


----------



## atman (11 Jun 2013)

Sector sanitario y consumo discrecional parecen tirar del carro, pero de momento sigo fuera...


----------



## tarrito (11 Jun 2013)

rootecnic!! me la sé, me la séeee :Baile:

opción A; la mitra papal


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

Si esto cerrara a las 10 de la noche, terminaba en verde.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2013)

Los leoncios usanos siempre tan atentos...


----------



## atman (11 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> rootecnic!! me la sé, me la séeee :Baile:
> 
> opción A; la mitra papal



Yo veo una teta. Y seguro que Janus y Bertok tambien... Será el día...


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Si esto cerrara a las 10 de la noche, terminaba en verde.



Pues entonces verás mañana que Peponian más majo...


----------



## Malus (11 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Si esto cerrara a las 10 de la noche, terminaba en verde.



Al paso que van ni para las 22:00 de mañana.:ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2013)

Hay que preguntar al pollo si esta subida es gol de Señor o si de verdad van en serio...


----------



## garpie (11 Jun 2013)

Ahí va el esepé, que ya está a menos cerocomatrentaysiete cual locomotora diesel.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2013)

Como le gusta a Pepon sacar la billetera en momentos puntuales...


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como le gusta a Pepon sacar la billetera en momentos puntuales...



Desde el último toque al guanum level se ha levantado 100 puntos!!! :8:


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2013)

Creo que nos vamos a máximos de nuevo en USA, (en cómodos plazos de días/semanas)

El ibex si le sale del nabo puede superar los 8600


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Mi siguiente nivel estaba en los 8.104 que es el preguano a medio, veremos como lo torean, de momento dos touch y push en los niveles, primero en el mío y luego el de Abner.
> 
> El desastre lo tienen medido, de momento.
> 
> No es por asustar, pero perdido el 8104 y si lo hace con volumen 7.988 ...ahí soltarían papel *para recoger más abajo* con las gacelas bien asadas. :cook:



Han hecho la jornada "gacela al horno" perfecta.

Ni yo me lo creo!!! Bienvenido sea.


----------



## juanfer (11 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Es una imagen curiosa de observar, la verdad.
> 
> Si lo extrapolo, por ejemplo, a mi trabajo cotidiano, casi puedo entender que no estén "de verdad" mirando datos. Esos son asientos "alquilados" en el pit, una práctica más propia del siglo XX que otra cosa. Pagas un canon por tener un asiento (literalmente), y el acceso más rápido (supuestamente) al tape.
> 
> ...



O sea pagan un pastizal por hablar de los mismos temas que nosotros aquí en el foro.


----------



## rbotic statistics (11 Jun 2013)

Mapa del IBEX al cierre de hoy... poco verde va quedando...







aunque siempre hay zonas que se salvan...

S2s


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Han hecho la jornada "gacela al horno" perfecta.
> 
> Ni yo me lo creo!!! Bienvenido sea.



Tiene usted razón

Tengo alarmitas diciendome de Reversal Peponian Epic...


----------



## atman (11 Jun 2013)

Pocoyyoooooo... tengo algo para ustee...eeddd...!!


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2013)

La bolsa entra en negativo en el año
La bolsa ha perdido todo lo ganado en lo que va de año y al cierre arroha una caída del 0,8% en 2013


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

Bueno no hemos salido tan mal parados...dentro de BBVA en el precio recomendado anoche... ahora a esperar los yankies.


Procter parece que vuelve por sus fueros, un valor defensivo a más no poder. (Gracias a Luis, si lo hubiera tenido en liquidez me lo hubiera fundido en otros menesteres) Sigo en rojo, por mi culpa.

NRG: Como dijo MM alcista, desde mediados del año pasado. Se ha apoyado a mediados de noviembre y hace unos días. Buena entrada y en positivo, aunque aún falta 1 dólar para el objetivo que dio a 20 sesiones. En esta si esperé una sesión para mirarla más detenidamente y no me comí el primer recorte fuerte.


Ahora solo queda mirar y esperar que los stop hagan su trabajo. 


Gráfico del índice de S&P 500 - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## amago45 (11 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Bueno no hemos salido tan mal parados...dentro de BBVA en el precio recomendado anoche... ahora a esperar los yankies.




Dentro también en BBVA a ver hasta dónde llega, ... de momento el cuerpo me pide esperar hasta el viernes a las 11.59 am ... pero pondré SL en el precio de entrada, para perder sólo las comisiones ... aunque quizá mañana salte el stop, que está todo muy volatil ... ::::::

FranR gracias por el tip del precio de entrada

Por cierto las PRISAS en 0.18 ... ... 8:8:8:


----------



## Krim (11 Jun 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Me sigo reafirmando en lo dicho, menudo gol le ha metido Sony a Microsoft, tarde o temprano esto se va a notar en bolsa.



No sé si se notará en bolsa, pero, como he dicho en otro hilo...

PlayStation 4 costs $399, supports offline play, doesn't restrict used games - The Tech Report

Esta guerra, Microsoft la ha perdido antes de empezar.


----------



## rohirrim (11 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> Pocoyyoooooo... tengo algo para ustee...eeddd...!!



pocoyoyo y su grafica hecha con el Paint tienen la misma credibilidad que Rubalcaba...


----------



## sr.anus (11 Jun 2013)

una sola pregunta gurus, a la hora de meter los derechos en la declaracion como los meteis? se lo restais al precio de adquisicion sin indicar nada?


----------



## juanfer (11 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> Pocoyyoooooo... tengo algo para ustee...eeddd...!!



Ese pepino verde parece el janus.


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Ese pepino verde parece el janus.



jo jo igual se cabrea aunque se lo tomará bien


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> 1. Vamos a ver si me explico bien
> Casilla 341 y 342
> 
> Al lío:* En cada página puedes meter tres operaciones = 3 valores.
> ...



o quisiera ir en su contra pero en la casilla 342 puedo poner el nombre de las acciones "Denominación de los valores transmitidos(entidad emisora.

A partir de ahí se abren las tres casillas para tres operaciones, pero si yo lo que he hecho ha sido comprar o vender más de 27 tipos de acciones distintas ( si me emocioné mucho en el 2012) ya no me caben..

Otra opción es la poner el conjunto, pero como en el borrador me aparecen desglosadas.... pues prefiero que coincida. 

Llamaré a ver que se les ocurre, seguro que me dicen que la imprima y que no puedo enviarla telematicamente.... con lo que me fastidian una mañanita entera


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (11 Jun 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> ¿A partír de que cuantía de plusvalias hay que declararlas? ¿y si _se me olvida_ declararlas habiendo obligación? ¿que probabilidades hay de que se encienda alguna luz roja?



Las plusvalías hay que declararlas siempre. De hecho, hay que declararlo todo siempre A NO SER QUE uno esté exento de presentar la declaración. Según la web de la AEAT:
Están obligados a declarar (sea confirmando un borrador o presentando una declaración), todos los contribuyentes, personas físicas residentes en España, excepto los contribuyentes que hayan percibido, exclusivamente, rentas procedentes de: 

Rendimientos de trabajo personal, iguales o inferiores a 22.000 euros anuales. Si se perciben rendimientos de más de un pagador, pensiones compensatorias o anualidades por alimentos, rendimientos del trabajo sometidos a un tipo fijo de retención o el pagador no está obligado a retener, el límite estará en 11.200 euros.
Rendimientos del capital mobiliario y ganancias patrimoniales sometidas a retención o ingreso a cuenta, con el límite conjunto de 1.600 euros anuales.
Rentas inmobiliarias imputadas, rendimientos de letras del tesoro y subvenciones para adquisición de viviendas de protección oficial, con límite conjunto de 1.000 euros anuales.

No tendrán que presentar declaración en ningún caso quienes obtengan rendimientos del trabajo, de capital o de actividades económicas, o ganancias patrimoniales que conjuntamente no superen los 1.000 euros ni quienes hayan tenido, exclusivamente, pérdidas patrimoniales inferiores a 500 euros.

Aunque no resulten obligados a declarar, tienen que confirmar borrador o presentar declaración todos los contribuyentes que tengan derecho a recibir una devolución.​



sr.anus dijo:


> una sola pregunta gurus, a la hora de meter los derechos en la declaracion como los meteis? se lo restais al precio de adquisicion sin indicar nada?



Las ventas de derechos no se declaran, ya que se restan del precio de adquisición. Es decir, que se sumarán a la plusvalía cuando vendas. Creo que si vienen de un scrip dividend y vendes solamente los sobrantes (los que no llegan para generar una acción) no creo que pase nada si te olvidas de ellos, total son dos duros. Si eliges vender todos los derechos y cobrar el dividendo, entonces computa exactamente igual que un dividendo (y parece ser que el emisor te efectúa la correspondiente retención en el momento de abonártelos).



PD: Como siempre, corríjanme si ven que me equivoco, gracias.


----------



## atman (11 Jun 2013)

¿la agencia tributaria no deja adjuntar ficheros en la presentación telematica? Juraría que la Hacienda Foral sí que deja... a menos que yo no me entere y la gestoría lo presente en papel... cosa que dudo (me pasarían el correspondiente cargo).


----------



## sr.anus (11 Jun 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Las plusvalías hay que declararlas siempre. De hecho, hay que declararlo todo siempre A NO SER QUE uno esté exento de presentar la declaración. Según la web de la AEAT:
> Están obligados a declarar (sea confirmando un borrador o presentando una declaración), todos los contribuyentes, personas físicas residentes en España, excepto los contribuyentes que hayan percibido, exclusivamente, rentas procedentes de:
> 
> Rendimientos de trabajo personal, iguales o inferiores a 22.000 euros anuales. Si se perciben rendimientos de más de un pagador, pensiones compensatorias o anualidades por alimentos, rendimientos del trabajo sometidos a un tipo fijo de retención o el pagador no está obligado a retener, el límite estará en 11.200 euros.
> ...





Son unos 7-8 miseros euros::


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2013)

¿Para qué corregir a un troll?



Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> PD: Como siempre, corríjanme si ven que me equivoco, gracias.


----------



## tarrito (11 Jun 2013)

onvre burbie ... ¿le han vuelto a poner la lavativa con agua fría y sin vaselina en la puntita?

mire que lo siento


----------



## atman (11 Jun 2013)

Joer, si de verdad quieren subir y todo esto es para ir solos... lo están haciendo de coña...


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2013)

¿Qué coño es eso de una lavativa?



Monlovi dijo:


> onvre burbie ... ¿le han vuelto a poner la lavativa con agua fría y sin vaselina en la puntita?
> 
> mire que lo siento


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2013)

O le meten un peponian o nos vamos a la mierda

No espero menos de 10 puntos en el SP


----------



## atman (11 Jun 2013)

bueee... yo diría que lo que no han tirado hasta ahora... ya no lo tiran...

...pero... es que ves al niki... y lo que ha ido haciendo... y te cagas...


----------



## vermer (11 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> ¿Qué coño es eso de una lavativa?



Eso se estudia en las universidades españolas. ::

FranR, gracias por tus puntos de entrada en BBVA. Voy a dar un paseo corto y vuelta a la trinchera.

Por cierto, el que vale vale, y el que no a hacer el trolaco. Tan cojonudísimos son los puntos de entrada que dan ilustres foreros como las advertencias de guano de otros igualmente ilustres. Para el resto... mastercard.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2013)

Como no hagan un cierre medio decente salgo por patas...

1 hora tienen.


----------



## burbubolsa (11 Jun 2013)

Yo no lo he estudiado en la uni, te lo aseguro. ¿Tienes mucha experiencia en lavativas, te han puesto muchas?



vermer dijo:


> Eso se estudia en las universidades españolas. ::
> 
> FranR, gracias por tus puntos de entrada en BBVA. Voy a dar un paseo corto y vuelta a la trinchera.


----------



## rbotic statistics (11 Jun 2013)

Mapa del IBEX al cierre de hoy







S2s


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

Ajetreo dijo:


> o quisiera ir en su contra pero en la casilla 342 puedo poner el nombre de las acciones "Denominación de los valores transmitidos(entidad emisora.
> 
> A partir de ahí se abren las tres casillas para tres operaciones, pero si yo lo que he hecho ha sido comprar o vender más de 27 tipos de acciones distintas ( si me emocioné mucho en el 2012) ya no me caben..
> 
> ...



A mi me la hacen y la reviso, pero esto es lo que he visto que hace el tío que me la prepara:

341 Entidad emisora: Aquí puedes agrupar por ejemplo... puedes poner BBVA SAN MAP .... que han sido positivas luego al pinchar la 342 tienes tres para introducir...pues en cada una metes cada operación.
Esto lo puedes hacer hasta 15 veces, añadiendo entidad emisora. Son 45 operaciones en total. 

Debes dejar una copia por si hacienda luego te revisa....pero no suele ocurrir.

---------- Post added 11-jun-2013 at 21:22 ----------




vermer dijo:


> Eso se estudia en las universidades españolas. ::
> 
> FranR, gracias por tus puntos de entrada en BBVA. Voy a dar un paseo corto y vuelta a la trinchera.
> 
> Por cierto, el que vale vale, y el que no a hacer el trolaco. Tan cojonudísimos son los puntos de entrada que dan ilustres foreros como las advertencias de guano de otros igualmente ilustres. Para el resto... mastercard.



No me lo agradezca tan pronto, que no sabemos si hemos triunfao. Mañana gap a la baja y nos joden el invento. ::


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2013)

Aquí no hay medias tintas

Nos jugamos irnos al foso o tocar máximos de nuevo.

Es un excelente punto de entrada hoy

---------- Post added 11-jun-2013 at 21:30 ----------


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Jun 2013)

¿Nadie más ha entrado en SAN? ¿Todos en BBVA? ¿Tiene FranR mayor poder de convocatoria que yo?


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2013)

Saque el Pocoyo, el pato o la madre del topo, señor Franele

Arggg


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Saque el Pocoyo, el pato o la madre del topo, señor Franele
> 
> Arggg



El alcista es el POCOYO vamos con él :XX:









No se para que hacen cursos de trading la peña teniendo nuestros sistemas direccionales tan desarrollados


TOMA PANDORO!!!

---------- Post added 11-jun-2013 at 21:38 ----------




pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Nadie más ha entrado en SAN? ¿Todos en BBVA? ¿Tiene FranR mayor poder de convocatoria que yo?



Hoy ha sido un día muy loco, se han contagiado de este suicidio colectivo ::


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2013)

Y la peña hablando de comprar SAN y BBVA cuando mañana pueden montar un crematorio de p*** madre.


----------



## juanfer (11 Jun 2013)

Lo arreglaran todo en los ultimos minutos, como en las pelis. Porque sino ,.......


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2013)

Esto no hay quien lo enderece

Listo: Saliendo de todo y a verlo desde la barrera....[

Un recorrido de 40 o más puntos abajo (SP) no me lo zampo

---------- Post added 11-jun-2013 at 21:43 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> Lo arreglaran todo en los ultimos minutos, como en las pelis. Porque sino ,.......



Mira que velas finales...y además a metido pasta , y no es para los fans de Pepon


----------



## Abner (11 Jun 2013)

Saldo de los leoncios desde el 24 de abril hasta el día de hoy: 2300 contratos. Durante el día de hoy se habrían acumulado unos 900 contratos. Si los leoncios han vuelto a la táctica de despliegue de ondas completas, todavía quedaría una bajadita equivalente a esta para que cogiesen más de 3000 contratos, y así empezar una subida de cierto recorrido. El alcance mínimo que estimo para esa hipotética subida que vendría a partir del punto de giro sería el 8364(f)


Después de una jornada así, no hay niveles muy fiables para mañana, la única referencia más o menos válida que tengo, y no muy útil para operar, sería el 8035(f). 


Me mosquea un poco que Mr.P diga que no hubiera acumulación. Ciertamente, el lateral en que nos habíamos metido me ha metido mucho ruido en el sistema de control de posiciones, por lo que el error de conteo de saldo podría ser alto. 

En cualquier caso, lo que yo veo en la bajada, son cierres de c-ortos, o bien paquetes de entrada a largo. En ambos casos, se trata de posiciones que deberían afectar al precio a futuro. Ya veremos qué ocurre y me comeré mi owned correspondiente como novato que soy.

Buena suerte para mañana.


----------



## juanfer (11 Jun 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> jo jo igual se cabrea aunque se lo tomará bien



Es una broma.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2013)




----------



## juanfer (11 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esto no hay quien lo enderece
> 
> Listo: Saliendo de todo y a verlo desde la barrera....[
> 
> ...



Podemos ver el principio de la operación guano duradero.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2013)

El DAX ya se ha abierto de patas...

---------- Post added 11-jun-2013 at 21:48 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> Podemos ver el principio de la operación guano duradero.



Yo creo que nos iremos a máximos

Ahora bien, tomará más tiempo para prepararlo y a muchos le van a hacer un agujero bastante curioso. ::


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Jun 2013)

ya pongo yo el pato Fran


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> y dale con los Levels..... :XX:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]w6lhNxk-sbo[/YOUTUBE]



Yeaaaah, vámonos ::


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El DAX ya se ha abierto de patas...
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-jun-2013 at 21:48 ----------
> 
> ...



El jato debía de ir largo porque hoy no ha aparecido...


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El jato debía de ir largo porque hoy no ha aparecido...



Estará de pisco hasta las cejas


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2013)

Perfecto, cuando todo indica que mañana el ibex se va al guano...ahí aparece el sentimiento contrario para llevarnos a la cima de las plusvis:Baile:



Qué pena no haber comprado más hoy....los cojones!!:fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Eso se estudia en las universidades españolas. ::
> 
> FranR, gracias por tus puntos de entrada en BBVA. Voy a dar un paseo corto y vuelta a la trinchera.
> 
> Por cierto, el que vale vale, y el que no a hacer el trolaco. Tan cojonudísimos son los puntos de entrada que dan ilustres foreros como las advertencias de guano de otros igualmente ilustres. Para el resto... mastercard.





juanfer dijo:


> Podemos ver el principio de la operación guano duradero.



Llegó la hora, hamijo



---------- Post added 11-jun-2013 at 20:04 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Perfecto, cuando todo indica que mañana el ibex se va al guano...ahí aparece el sentimiento contrario para llevarnos a la cima de las plusvis:Baile:
> 
> 
> 
> Qué pena no haber comprado más hoy....los cojones!!:fiufiu:



Sois carne de cañón. No digo que no tengas razón pero con esos planteamientos, difícilmente venderás en pérdidas.

De ahí a ser inversor a largo sólo hay un click.

Suerte


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2013)

FranR

¿esperabas esto?

::


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (11 Jun 2013)

Cuando tito Berni hace pop ya no hay stop. ::


----------



## FranR (11 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> FranR
> 
> ¿esperabas esto?
> 
> ::



El SP no ha cerrado en mínimos...siempre hay que ver la parte positiva 

Mañana saldremos de dudas.


----------



## Janus (11 Jun 2013)

*Prisa*: lo que ayer decíamos, ojo con los velones rojos. Ahí lo tienen. Está claro que sobre resistencias no se puede trabajar. Hay que estar fuera. Es importante ver los próximos movimientos bursátiles de este valor.

*FCC*: La salida sobre 8,30 euros fue magnífica. Reward y a esperar. Si se pone un poquito duro el IBEX en los próximos días, se va a poder entrar a precios menores. No hay prisa, esto es importante.

*Alpha/Arch*: Hay que esperar como hemos reiterado constantemente. Hay que esperar. Tendrán su magnífico momento. Ojos antes que cerebro.

*Walter*: No hay mucho que decir, cuando perdió mínimos había que salir echando patas. No se puede estar ahí con visión de largo porque se puede uno poner con la mitad de la inversión en rojo.

*Yingli/Trina*: Ojo que el movimiento de hoy desarticula la subida importante de ayer. No obstante, aquí no hay problema porque la directriz alcista determina cuando hay que salir. Las solares no engañan y tampoco hacen prisioneros.

*Bankia*: ustedes verán, aquí ni con un palo. Sigue valiendo muchos miles de millones de euros.


----------



## Algas (11 Jun 2013)

Pregunta de una gacela que no sabe nada de tendencias, que hoy el SP500 ande perdiendo 16 puntos... implica que mañana empieza el cubilex con gap bajista???
O mejor aún, ¿se me pondrán las acciones del ibex a tiro?


----------



## Janus (11 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Sacyr es una castaña con mucho riesgo de inversión. Sólo apta para especulatas muy ágiles.



Tienes razón, no es TimoF.::


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Sois carne de cañón. No digo que no tengas razón pero con esos planteamientos, difícilmente venderás en pérdidas.
> 
> De ahí a ser inversor a largo sólo hay un click.
> 
> Suerte




Desde 2009 que no tengo una acción a largo.

Me pasa algo parecido a lo que comentaba Pollastre hace mucho tiempo, que a veces se sentía raro porque daba al botón de "perder pasta" y seguía como si nada, no le afectaba. Según él, y estoy de acuerdo, fundamental para su trabajo.

A mí sí me afecta, si me llevo una buena hostia me quedo unos días fuera del mercado hasta que lo vuelvo a ver claro, pero dar al botón sí que le doy...a mi no me saca Pepitoria el gif ese de los colegas descojonándose por comprar BBVA a 13 euros:XX:

Así que dentro no me quedo ni de coña, y más cuando uno no tiene la presión de ir en rojo en lo que va de año....gracias de todas formas.

Molan tus perros, seguro comen poquito::


----------



## atman (11 Jun 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Pregunta de una gacela que no sabe nada de tendencias, que hoy el SP500 ande perdiendo 16 puntos... implica que mañana empieza el cubilex con gap bajista???
> O mejor aún, ¿se me pondrán las acciones del ibex a tiro?



Primero habrá que ver que hacen los charlies... pero de momento la pinta no la tiene muy buena, no...


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Pregunta de una gacela que no sabe nada de tendencias, que hoy el SP500 ande perdiendo 16 puntos... implica que mañana empieza el cubilex con gap bajista???
> O mejor aún, ¿se me pondrán las acciones del ibex a tiro?



A tu primera pregunta...pues chico, no sé si es cosa mía o no, pero antes sí que estaban más correlacionados...es la sensación que tengo...ahora puede pasar cualquier cosa.


A tu segunda pregunta...sí, si abre con gap a la baja de -1% se te pondrán a tiro...

.....otra cosa es que siga bajando hasta un -3%.....entonces te querrás pegar un tiro::


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2013)

El tema es ese: a quien le pegan el tiro primero


----------



## Algas (11 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> A tu primera pregunta...pues chico, no sé si es cosa mía o no, pero antes sí que estaban más correlacionados...es la sensación que tengo...ahora puede pasar cualquier cosa.
> 
> 
> A tu segunda pregunta...sí, si abre con gap a la baja de -1% se te pondrán a tiro...
> ...



Abrá que ir con ojo, quiero entrar en unas cuántas acciones a largo plazo y llevo en liquidez bastante tiempo, me siengo joven y ansioso ::

MDF ha cerrado a 5.19, el que quiera cobrar el dividendo el record date es el viernes, aunque estando la OPA por medio y algunos institucionales queriendo salirse... a lo mejor para verano la vemos mejor .

GAS NATURAL me gustaba... hasta que ha entrado Carlitos Slim "no mames güey" Carlos Slim entra en el accionariado de Gas Natural,, pero bueno, siempre nos quedará Enagás, que es tres cuartos de lo mismo.

Os veo motivados con el SAN... yo le veo recorrido a los infiernos aún, pero aquí jugáis a corto plazo .

¿¿Para cuándo otra prohibición de cortos::??? esto hace que BME se ponga muy a tiro... :baba:

---------- Post added 11-jun-2013 at 22:35 ----------

Guenas noches ::


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2013)

Amigo Algas, si es a largo plazo... Yo no compraba nada. 

No se mueve un euro en este país....creo que compraras mucho más barato.... Con paciencia.


----------



## rohirrim (11 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Amigo Algas, si es a largo plazo... Yo no compraba nada.
> 
> No se mueve un euro en este país....creo que compraras mucho más barato.... *Con paciencia*.



cuanta paciencia? meses, años?

tambien depende de lo que Algas quiera sacar...no es lo mismo buscar sacarle a la inversion un 5% en tres años que un 25% en meses...


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2013)

rohirrim dijo:


> cuanta paciencia? meses, años?
> 
> tambien depende de lo que Algas quiera sacar...no es lo mismo buscar sacarle a la inversion un 5% en tres años que un 25% en meses...



Meses no..... Si habla de largo plazo es mínimo un año. 

Es mi opinión.... Creo que en un periodo de un año el ibex estará por debajo de 8.000... Al menos durante un tiempo en el que Algas podría comprar.... Nos vamos a hartar de guano!!!! 

Pero que antes de nada se vaya el san por encima de seis...... No es pedir mucho, verdad??? 

Vamos Pepon!


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Desde 2009 que no tengo una acción a largo.
> 
> Me pasa algo parecido a lo que comentaba Pollastre hace mucho tiempo, que a veces se sentía raro porque daba al botón de "perder pasta" y seguía como si nada, no le afectaba. Según él, y estoy de acuerdo, fundamental para su trabajo.
> 
> ...



Están así de fuertes de comer gacelillas que se quedan descolgadas de la manada ::::::


----------



## J-Z (11 Jun 2013)

Mañana peponian me lo ha dicho el jato.


----------



## paulistano (11 Jun 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Mañana peponian me lo ha dicho el jato.



Y los futuros en negativo:ouch:

El gato está de maniobras:XX:


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2013)

Interesante

Seis aos despus, la locura inmobiliaria llega a - Valor Aadido - Cotizalia.com


----------



## sr.anus (11 Jun 2013)

coñas a parte, al final se cumplio el grafico hecho con el cutrepaint


----------



## Tom Joad (11 Jun 2013)

Sin ser nada parecido a un experto en bolsa y siguiendola desde la tranquila distancia que da "estar fuera" hace un tiempo... de aqui a final de mes esto promete...






Vayan encargando calmantes


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2013)

Verás que risa como el SP se vaya a los 1570


----------



## Janus (12 Jun 2013)

La verdad es que no tengo mucho tiempo para estar encima de este tinglado y por ello no estoy tradeando en DAX y SP (el IBEX es muy de vez en cuando, creo que es para pobres).

Pero cuando llego a casa puedo repasar la sesión y puedo decir hoy dos cosas.

Sesión sencilla porque ha sido tendencial. Si uno trata de adivinar rebotes .... no acierta. Es mejor seguir la tendencia, es un mero ejercicio probabilístico que con cantidad suficiente de eventos siempre sale en verde, la P&L.

El SP no ha perdido ningún nivel relevante. Son los 1600 donde está el soporte horizontal y la directriz alcista. En ese punto se acumuló cuando tocó hacerlo. Es posible que lo pierda, el estocástico comienza a mirar hacia abajo y a definir un fake pero es mejor estar fuera y no tratar de adivinar nada.


----------



## bertok (12 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> La verdad es que no tengo mucho tiempo para estar encima de este tinglado y por ello no estoy tradeando en DAX y SP (el IBEX es muy de vez en cuando, creo que es para pobres).
> 
> Pero cuando llego a casa puedo repasar la sesión y puedo decir hoy dos cosas.
> 
> ...



Queda mucho mes por delante, pero que los gacelones recen lo que sepan si el SP cierra el mes por debajo de los 1600 :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (12 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Queda mucho mes por delante, pero que los gacelones recen lo que sepan si el SP cierra el mes por debajo de los 1600 :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Si sucede se actúa en consecuencia y ya está. No tiene sentido tratar de adivinar lo que va a hacer. Generalmente sale costoso para el bolsillo.

Yo en general veo la bolsa sumamente tranquila y los trades funcionan bien porque hay que estar cuando hay que estar y no hay que estar cuando no hay que estar. Parece sencillo, y realmente lo es, pero esa idea básica atenta contra el sentir del trader gacelo.

Todos somos gacelos pero no todos trabajamos igual


----------



## bertok (12 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si sucede se actúa en consecuencia y ya está. No tiene sentido tratar de adivinar lo que va a hacer. Generalmente sale costoso para el bolsillo.
> 
> Yo en general veo la bolsa sumamente tranquila y los trades funcionan bien porque hay que estar cuando hay que estar y no hay que estar cuando no hay que estar. Parece sencillo, y realmente lo es, pero esa idea básica atenta contra el sentir del trader gacelo.
> 
> Todos somos gacelos pero no todos trabajamos igual



Ese nivel tiene más significado que la parrafada que te has marcado, macho ::

Sin acritud, me voy a piltra 8:


----------



## Janus (12 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ese nivel tiene más significado que la parrafada que te has marcado, macho ::
> 
> Sin acritud, me voy a piltra 8:




No seas lerdo y aprovecha para adquirir posición, en el sentido que quieras, porque el r/r es bueno


----------



## amago45 (12 Jun 2013)

Pues eso, que ayer PRISA cayó un 10%, un poco de combustible ...
Murdoch negocia con Telefónica la compra de Digital+ a Prisa - elConfidencial.com


----------



## paulistano (12 Jun 2013)

Buenos dias tiburones de los mercaos::


Futuros mucho menis en rojo que ayer.

Japon cierra ligeramente en negativo.

Y pandoro ya esta oliendo la carne de los larguistas:ouch:

Por si hay gap a la baja yo quitare el stop en la apertura, aumque luegomme cueste algo mas....pero paso de que me lo vuelen con el gap y luego lo suban8:


----------



## FranR (12 Jun 2013)

Todos dormidos...!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## inversobres (12 Jun 2013)

Txupin de las 9, en dias alcistas no falla. Resumen dl dia, verde.

Se acaba el mundo dicen...

---------- Post added 12-jun-2013 at 09:11 ----------

Nada mas y nada menos que 60 pipos se ha zumbado el ibex en apertura.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Jun 2013)

Gamesa ayer subió cuando todo bajaba, como es costumbre. Parece que por ser miércoles hoy también sube. Los jueves también suele subir porque se levanta contenta tras ver Homeland en Cuatro.... Y los viernes suele llevar inherente el subidón del fin de semana.

Así son las semanas de los accionistas de Gamesa.


----------



## paulistano (12 Jun 2013)

Calle, no de envidia....que me duele verlas asi.

Fdo: alguien que compró 20.000 gamesas a 1,015

---------- Post added 12-jun-2013 at 09:23 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> Txupin de las 9, en dias alcistas no falla. Resumen dl dia, verde.
> 
> Se acaba el mundo dicen...
> 
> ...



Que es eso de los 60 pipos???

Yo lo veo plano:S


----------



## davinci (12 Jun 2013)

¿Hay volumen en PRISA? ¿Han dado el pistoletazo?

Gracias.


----------



## inversobres (12 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Calle, no de envidia....que me duele verlas asi.
> 
> Fdo: alguien que compró 20.000 gamesas a 1,015
> 
> ...



En el pre venia rojo y le han metido un bien chute.


----------



## FranR (12 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Calle, no de envidia....que me duele verlas asi.
> 
> Fdo: alguien que compró 20.000 gamesas a 1,015
> 
> ...



Debe ser entre apertura (cuasi mínimo a máximos) Casi 60 puntos Ibex.

Al final hemos tenido suerte con BBVA, la entrada no era mala. Hemos sorteado el apocalipsis ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Todos dormidos...!!!!!!!!!!



No todos hemos pasado mala noche soñando con Pandoro ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Jun 2013)

davinci dijo:


> ¿hay volumen en prisa? ¿han dado el pistoletazo?
> 
> Gracias.



no sé si hay volumen, pero el pistoletazo de salido lo dimos ayer algunos foreros al salirnos "asustaditos" en 0,19.


----------



## FranR (12 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No todos hemos pasado mala noche soñando con Pandoro ::





La entrada tenía un alto % de ser válida, al menos para cubrirse. Lo que si me tenía preocupado es que algunos habían seguido la recomendación.

---------- Post added 12-jun-2013 at 09:47 ----------

Pirata échame una mano.... que no tengo ganas de perder una hora buscando con el google.

El prorealtime me dice que no se abre, que no se puede ejecutar la máquina virtual java.

Lo que he hecho hasta ahora:
1. En Chrome: Reinstalar java y reiniciar pc...nanay de la china
2. Explorer: Idem de Idem

El Firewall revisado

MecagoenSPM


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2013)

FranR ¿y la caché? Bórrela.


----------



## FranR (12 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> FranR ¿y la caché? Bórrela.



VOY!!!


----------



## Cascooscuro (12 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> La entrada tenía un alto % de ser válida, al menos para cubrirse. Lo que si me tenía preocupado es que algunos habían seguido la recomendación.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-jun-2013 at 09:47 ----------
> 
> ...



Chrome y explorer yo les quite el saludo hace tiempo.
Firefox forever!


----------



## burbubolsa (12 Jun 2013)

Falta la referencia al jre en la variable de sistema path.



FranR dijo:


> La entrada tenía un alto % de ser válida, al menos para cubrirse. Lo que si me tenía preocupado es que algunos habían seguido la recomendación.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-jun-2013 at 09:47 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## amago45 (12 Jun 2013)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Hay volumen en PRISA? ¿Han dado el pistoletazo?
> 
> Gracias.




Se lo han ventilado todo entre los institucionales en la pre-apertura :vomito:
Se ha transaccionado 2.5 millones en 1 horita. Hay un tapón en 0.21 (como 850k acciones en venta que nadie se atreve a descorchar)

Lo bueno es que Bankia, el banco de todos, se ha hecho con 1 milloncete de acciones más, y esas plusvis serán repartidas equitativamente entre los ejjjjjjjjpañoles ... ... 8:8:8:


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2013)

Altas posibilidades de zamparse un reversal en to lo alto...


----------



## FranR (12 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Falta la referencia al jre en la variable de sistema path.



No se lo que significa eso, pero se supone que reinstalando debe solucionarse.

Pruebo con el Morzilla y si no llamo al informático, que para eso cobra. SI al final van a ser imprescindibles

(Estoy seguro que para hacerse el importante me ha jodio el lap el día de descanso. Es un friki lo sacas de los cables y no sabe que hacer en la calle) :XX:

Bueno si no entro es porque le he pegado una patada a esto y estoy en el principal en el que no puedo forear. ::


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2013)

Fran, no sé si ha funcionado, luego compruebe que el plugin sigue habililitado. (por si acaso...)

En chrome: tiene que ir a: aboutlugins


----------



## FranR (12 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Altas posibilidades de zamparse un reversal en to lo alto...



Por lo menos el fin de los tiempos no ha sido en apertura...con stop y así ya no nos hacen una esfinterada.


----------



## Ilustrador (12 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Altas posibilidades de zamparse un reversal en to lo alto...



A los buenos días. ¿Qué es un reversal? Mi no sabe, y gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## burbubolsa (12 Jun 2013)

jojojo... el troll que va por libre... si al final todo se sabe...

el problema técnico no tiene nada que ver con el navegador, y sí con algo que se ha instalado recientemente...



FranR dijo:


> No se lo que significa eso, pero se supone que reinstalando debe solucionarse.
> 
> Pruebo con el Morzilla y si no llamo al informático, que para eso cobra. SI al final van a ser imprescindibles
> 
> ...


----------



## vermer (12 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> La entrada tenía un alto % de ser válida, al menos para cubrirse. Lo que si me tenía preocupado es que algunos habían seguido la recomendación.



Mi agradecimiento hubiese sido igual. Ya lo comenté ayer, se agradecen mucho las opiniones fundamentadas de todos foreros. Es un lujo tener ese tipo de información, en tanto ayuda a la formación de cada uno. Tanto de comprar como de no hacerlo. De hecho el grueso del equipaje está en la trinchera.

De mi dinero sólo decido yo. Faltaría más. 

De paso subo el SL.


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> jojojo... el troll que va por libre... si al final todo se sabe...
> 
> el problema técnico no tiene nada que ver con el navegador, y sí con algo que se ha instalado recientemente...



Qué, ¿buscando su baneo?
Lo ssuyo es vicio.


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2013)

FranR, cuando hablaba de la caché me refería a la de Java... ¿eh? que borrar las cookies no le va a solucionar nada... jajaja...

Por si acaso: Panel de control-Java-General-Ficheros temporales-Propiedades-Suprimir ficheros.

Se lo digo porque a mí me pasa periódicamente.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2013)

Ilustrador dijo:


> A los buenos días. ¿Qué es un reversal? Mi no sabe, y gracias de antebrazo.



Basicamente es cuando el indice/acción gira bruscamente hacia el otro lado y....::


----------



## ghkghk (12 Jun 2013)

Ilustrador dijo:


> A los buenos días. ¿Qué es un reversal? Mi no sabe, y gracias de antebrazo.




Cuando parece que vas ganando, y de repente el mercado se da a vuelta y...







También podría ser al revés en teoría, de ir perdiendo a ganar, pero no me ha pasado nunca. Ni a mí ni a nadie que conozca ::


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Por lo menos el fin de los tiempos no ha sido en apertura...con stop y así ya no nos hacen una esfinterada.



Ya te digo . Por lo menos han sido majos y tal. Ahora bien hay muchas posibilidades (pero muchas) de que se pongan en modo canalla y lo lleven otra vez a los 1600 en un plis.

Yo ayer me salí de lo poco que tenía en usa por si las moscas.


----------



## Ilustrador (12 Jun 2013)

Gracias. El reversal es cuando te engaña echando al suelo unos leuros para que te agaches a recogerlos "tó contento" y... (pastilla de jabón style)


----------



## Tio Masclet (12 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Cállate gilipollas, amenaza a tu puta madre.



Lo suyo no tiene remedio.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2013)

Ilustrador dijo:


> Gracias. El reversal es cuando te engaña echando al suelo unos leuros para que te agaches a recogerlos "tó contento" y... (pastilla de jabón style)


----------



## FranR (12 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> jojojo... el troll que va por libre... si al final todo se sabe...
> 
> el problema técnico no tiene nada que ver con el navegador, y sí con algo que se ha instalado recientemente...



¿Es incompatible lo que he dicho con trabajar en una empresa/institución que no tiene nada que ver con inversiones, banca.. etc? 

No le busque tres patas al gato.....


----------



## ikergutierrez (12 Jun 2013)

yo hace ya unos dias que estoy esperando la caida. 
Ahora esta jugando al borde del precipicio, pero yo ya he apostado por la caida.
Ya se vera.


----------



## paulistano (12 Jun 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Lo suyo no tiene remedio.



Siempre me pregunto, el de la firma de BB será él mismo?ienso:


----------



## burbubolsa (12 Jun 2013)

ya ya, la Fundación BBBA, si nos conocemos...



FranR dijo:


> ¿Es incompatible lo que he dicho con trabajar en una empresa/institución que no tiene nada que ver con inversiones, banca.. etc?
> 
> No le busque tres patas al gato.....


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya te digo . Por lo menos han sido majos y tal. Ahora bien hay muchas posibilidades (pero muchas) de que se pongan en modo canalla y lo lleven otra vez a los 1600 en un plis.
> 
> Yo ayer me salí de lo poco que tenía en usa por si las moscas.



Ahí lo llevas...ugh ...


----------



## pollastre (12 Jun 2013)

Ilustrador dijo:


> Gracias. El reversal es cuando te engaña echando al suelo unos leuros para que te agaches a recogerlos "tó contento" y... (pastilla de jabón style)










Para ser novato como Ud. dice, la verdad es que ha cogido el concepto perfectamente ::

Bienvenido.


----------



## FranR (12 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> ya ya, la Fundación BBBA, si nos conocemos...



BB*V*A

De toda la vida...

a no se que se refiera a Banco Burbu Bolsa Associated.


----------



## burbubolsa (12 Jun 2013)

archives.pooploops.com/ - Dickcream Archives - (Archived and Hosted by Poop Loops [dot] com)



paulistano dijo:


> Siempre me pregunto, el de la firma de BB será él mismo?ienso:


----------



## paulistano (12 Jun 2013)

Birjensita de Guadalupe, que no me vuelen el stoppppppp


----------



## burbubolsa (12 Jun 2013)

Si dijera eso lo mismo acertaba y estaría difundiendo información confidencial. Prefiero el nombre en clave BBABA, fundación sin ánimo de lucro, jojojo...



FranR dijo:


> BB*V*A
> 
> De toda la vida...
> 
> a no se que se refiera a Banco Burbu Bolsa Associated.


----------



## Krim (12 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> jojojo... el troll que va por libre... si al final todo se sabe...
> 
> el problema técnico no tiene nada que ver con el navegador, y sí con algo que se ha instalado recientemente...



Hasta los cojones de que te metas con los foreros que intentan ayudar en lo que pueden a sus compañeros y te las des de listo sabelotodo. De cabeza al ignore y a ver si tu siguiente baneo es permanente.

Saludos a los gamusinos. Vaya borrachera de plusvis llevamos. Con las DIA, es otra historia XD.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Birjensita de Guadalupe, que no me vuelen el stoppppppp



Guadalupe??, no....¡¡San Daniel!!


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Jun 2013)

Buenas mañanitas.

Ayer compré gamesas, para entrar en el club de personas sonrrientes por la mañana

Y parece que me han aceptado, hoy siguen subiendo.

Quien me hixo un buen roto fue el SP hace unos días con la bajadita a los 1600. Por ahora no entro porque no me fio pero avisen cuando lo vean claro a ver si recupero


MM quiere explicarse un poco con Procter, me tienen desconcertada.


----------



## burbubolsa (12 Jun 2013)

Eso está mejor, las expectativas no hacen daño.



Krim dijo:


> Hasta los cojones de que te metas con los foreros que intentan ayudar en lo que pueden a sus compañeros y te las des de listo sabelotodo. De cabeza al ignore y a ver si tu siguiente baneo es permanente.
> 
> Saludos a los gamusinos. Vaya borrachera de plusvis llevamos. Con las DIA, es otra historia XD.


----------



## sinnombrex (12 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pirata échame una mano.... que no tengo ganas de perder una hora buscando con el google.
> 
> El prorealtime me dice que no se abre, que no se puede ejecutar la máquina virtual java.
> 
> ...



A mi tambien me pasaba, lo acabo de resolver.

Resulta que si pones que tienes 4 gb de ram o mas, te pide que tengas instalado un explorador de 64 bits y la version de java de 64 bits. Aunque tengamos sistemas operativos de 64 bits la mayoria tenemos navegadores de 32 bits.

Solucion 1 y facil, dile al programita que solo tienes 2 gb de ram y solucionado.

Solucion 2, instala explorador de 64 bits y java de 64 bits.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (12 Jun 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> A mi tambien me pasaba, lo acabo de resolver.
> 
> Resulta que si pones que tienes 4 gb de ram o mas, te pide que tengas instalado un explorador de 64 bits y la version de java de 64 bits. Aunque tengamos sistemas operativos de 64 bits la mayoria tenemos navegadores de 32 bits.
> 
> ...



.
La solución 1 me funcionó a mi esta mañana con el mismo problema.
Para lo que yo hago va igual asignando 4 GB y 2 GB, pero para quién tenga muchísimas ventanas abiertas con muchos indicadores le compensará la opción 2 que, al fin y al cabo, es mucho más eficiente en el manejo de memoria. Cualquier cuello de botella de 32 bits en el sistema es como si le pones al Ferrari de Alonso unas 205/50 15, vas a tener pocas ocasiones de exprimir los +700 CV (pocas en este caso quiere decir 0)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sinnombrex dijo:


> A mi tambien me pasaba, lo acabo de resolver.
> 
> Resulta que si pones que tienes 4 gb de ram o mas, te pide que tengas instalado un explorador de 64 bits y la version de java de 64 bits. Aunque tengamos sistemas operativos de 64 bits la mayoria tenemos navegadores de 32 bits.
> 
> ...



Gracias sinnombrex


FranR, te debe pasar igual que a mi. Eso de leer gilipolleces de informáticos como que no....
<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/c0977909-6428-45eb-8746-5abe33123302/06.12.2013-11.09.07.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/c0977909-6428-45eb-8746-5abe33123302/06.12.2013-11.09.07.png" width="886" height="266" border="0" /></a>

---------- Post added 12-jun-2013 at 11:12 ----------

Respect Informaticos, eh?


----------



## Burbujilimo (12 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> La entrada tenía un alto % de ser válida, al menos para cubrirse. Lo que si me tenía preocupado es que algunos habían seguido la recomendación.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-jun-2013 at 09:47 ----------
> 
> ...



Pueden ser muchas cosas:
- Recientemente (+-1año) hubo una versión de java que tenía un problema de seguridad y varios navegadores (firefox al menos) la bloqueaban.
- Que algo te haya cambiado las variables de path (como dice BB).
- Alguna política de seguridad de la organización que se esté pegando con tu configuración.
- Que el proxy/fw de tu curro no te deje acceder por el puerto del proreal (esto es lo que me pasa a mí).

En resumen, llama al informático y que lo revise, suelen ser cosas tontas pero mejor tener el equipo delante.

PD: BB reportado por insultos, a ver si un tiempecito en la nevera le vuelve a calmar.


----------



## inversobres (12 Jun 2013)

Y a mi que toda esta mejoria de europa (produccion industrial y demas indicadores) me huele a subida de tipos para despues del verano...::

Seguimos hacia el fin del mundo??::


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2013)

El problema es que FranR creo que usa Chrome y, si no estoy equivocado, no hay Chrome de 64 bits.

Off-topic: A mí me trae algo mosca la falta de respuesta del MSCI World. ¿alguien lo sigue? NO lleva mucho conmigo e igual son sus costumbres y tal...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Jun 2013)

Buenos dias sus señorias,

yo ando a vueltas con Timofonica, en los 10.22€ se juega un pastel importante, menudo cierre ayer cabrones de azca, la orden estaba puesta y dentro que estoy, asi que poco mas tengo que decir mas que Telefonica probablemente sea junto con Google la empresa tecnologica mas mejor del mundo.

PD: Y si Bourne, noble es Paquito Gonzalez el CEO de BBVA, pero no lo decimos en voz alta para que DON Emilio no se sienta exlcuido.


----------



## pollastre (12 Jun 2013)

MZMM, Mr. Chang.

El día que abandone los BMW Tuneros-atuneros, ese día cambiará su suerte, tenga esto por cierto.



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias sus señorias,
> 
> yo ando a vueltas con Timofonica, en los 10.22€ se juega un pastel importante, menudo cierre ayer cabrones de azca, la orden estaba puesta y dentro que estoy, asi que poco mas tengo que decir mas que Telefonica probablemente sea junto con Google la empresa tecnologica mas mejor del mundo.
> 
> PD: Y si Bourne, noble es Paquito Gonzalez el CEO de BBVA, pero no lo decimos en voz alta para que DON Emilio no se sienta exlcuido.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2013)

Sigo viendo una distorsión en los Burda que puede darnos sorpresitas guanosas...ugh...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Jun 2013)

acerca del problema con java, el problema no deberia ser del explorador:

OS64(RAM>4GB) + java64 + explorador32 = FUNCIONA OK


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Jun 2013)

Como tengo cuenta en el prorealtime ese, les dire en mi labor por vender Timofonicas, un par de cosas de pinta y colorea. Tratare de hacerlo cual Robin emulando al añorado Claca, eso si yo en un plan 2 de primaria.



Despues de un prolongado canal bajista que se prolonga 18 meses donde el valor pierde un 50% de su capitalizacion, entra en un lateral, amplio vale aceptamos el pulpo, pero encadena dos minimos ascendentes, aceptamos otro pulpo aqui. Incluso muestra señales de estructura alcista de dos impulsos, si bien es cierto que el segundo impulso los Clacas del universo lo suspenderian para septiembre. 

Si todo esto no les llama para entrar en la accion, que podria ser , en el grafico hay algo que no se puede mostrar y es que tiene como CEO a DON CESAR ALIERTA, que le debe el nombre al emperador por su majestuosa obra en la direccion de los imperios.

---------- Post added 12-jun-2013 at 11:49 ----------




pollastre dijo:


> MZMM, Mr. Chang.
> 
> El día que abandone los BMW Tuneros-atuneros, ese día cambiará su suerte, tenga esto por cierto.



Y dejar de lado a lo mas granado de la sociedad patria mientras nos reunimos en el club de tennis palace donde conversamos de los nuevos hallazgos cientificos.






La sutileza es la puerta de la elegancia. BMW powah.


----------



## ponzi (12 Jun 2013)

Estoy haciendo la evolución del roce en las empresas españolas, y ya se pueden sacar algunas conclusiones....






Fijaros en la rentabilidad del capital empleado en Inditex, es espectacular y luego mirar la rentabilidad de Abengoa. En empresas muy endeudadas y con negocios inestables hay que comparar el roce con el tipo medio que pagan por su deuda, si el roce es mucho mas bajo la empresa puede tener problemas.


----------



## FranR (12 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Gracias sinnombrex
> 
> 
> FranR, te debe pasar igual que a mi. Eso de leer gilipolleces de informáticos como que no....
> ...




GRASIAS PIRATA!!!!

Y a todos los que se han esforzado y preocupado en contestar. La verdad es que cuando se juntan más de dos informáticos siempre lían un "sipote" de la leche. Lo más fácil ha funcionado, es decir, un diagrama de fluxo diciendo donde tenía que tocar. 

Un besito piratón....:X


----------



## inversobres (12 Jun 2013)

Reversal y esas cosas...

El ibex sigue a su puto pedo, festejando el hachazo al que nuevamente someten al pais.::

Se respeta la pauta de chupinazo a las 9 y dia alcista. Veremos que pasa a la tarde pero los 300 no seria descabellado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Jun 2013)

Soprende lo de timo, ya que pensaba que tenia un margen del orden del 30%, porque tendra un roce "tan bajo". OoM explicamelo plis.


----------



## FranR (12 Jun 2013)

Bueno pues las proyecciones alcistas una tocada

8.218 y la otra que queda muy lejos 8.268

El CP era: 8090-8.134


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Reversal y esas cosas...
> 
> El ibex sigue a su puto pedo, festejando el hachazo al que nuevamente someten al pais.::
> 
> Se respeta la pauta de chupinazo a las 9 y dia alcista. Veremos que pasa a la tarde pero los 300 no seria descabellado.



La bolsa helena ha doblado desde 2012. Ya se que ESSSPAÑA no es Grecia que quizas si que podemos subir un 90% 

Dow Jones Greece Total Stock Market Index (USD): INDEXDJXWGCD quotes & news - Google Finance

---------- Post added 12-jun-2013 at 12:10 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Bueno pues las proyecciones alcistas una tocada
> 
> 8.218 y la otra que queda muy lejos 8.268
> 
> El CP era: 8090-8.134



Yo llegando a los 9400 para la semana que viene no quiero mas. :baba:


----------



## Algas (12 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Meses no..... Si habla de largo plazo es mínimo un año.
> 
> Es mi opinión.... Creo que en un periodo de un año el ibex estará por debajo de 8.000... Al menos durante un tiempo en el que Algas podría comprar.... Nos vamos a hartar de guano!!!!
> 
> ...



Sí, cuando digo largo plazo en realidad es MUY LARGO... ::, la idea es invertir pa la jubilación, pal futuro... sin prisas. Empresas sólidas, que vayan creciendo, un dividendo pal camino... al menos esa es una de mis estrategias (la única que controlo ahora mismo). Lo de tradear... estoy aprendiendo , pero aún no me meto en esos berengenales.

Sé que bajaremos de los 8000 en el ibex, ya lleva tiempo anunciándose la famosa corrección USA que arrastrará al ibex y demás con ellos, bajaremos al guano... etc. 
Pero también en Abril teníamos el ibex en torno a los 7800, interesantes precios de compra (BME a 18,8€, SAN estuvo a menos de 5,2€ antes del record date del dividendo, ENA a unos 17, ANA a menos de 45€, FCC creo que llegó a los 6,67€ :8:, IBE a 3,3€, REE en 37€...), todo iba de mal en peor, y sobre el 20 de Abril teníamos "la revisión" de Bruselas (nuestros jefes), examen al que íbamos sin haber cumplido, y con expectativas de un iva al 23% como en Noruega, datos del paro in-crescendo... 

Pero llegan los de los Países Bajos y dicen que joder, que no pasa nah, que patadón palante, dos años de tregua, que no pasa nada, que somos muy majos que prórroga y tal... :8:, y entonces se desata la locura y tenemos un subidón del ibex de 400-500 puntos en cosa de una o dos semanas (hablo de memoria). ::

Total: a ver los toros desde la barrera ::. Al menos cumplo la primera norma de la bolsa: "no perder pasta" :ouch:, pero sí se pierde el _coste de oportunidad_ (con el scrip dividend del SAN estaría en torno a los 5€ esperando los 6€ como tú , los dividendos de BME, IBE, REE, ENA por el camino :´(). 

Por eso veo que la diversificación temporal no está ni tan mal , no vaya a ser que de aquí a navidades se inventen otro mega-burbujón tipo eurovegas 2, juegos paraolímpicos de verano e invierno y lo que sea... y nos vuelvan a meter cipotekas, ibex a 12000 y demás trampas mortales por el camino ::


Espero que mis valoraciones no chicharriles no os molesten mucho en el hilo ::, algún otro loco largoplacista habrá por aquí... (esperemos con paciencia la jran bajista esa que anuncia el gato... para entrar bien fuerte).


----------



## FranR (12 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> La bolsa helena ha doblado desde 2012. Ya se que ESSSPAÑA no es Grecia que quizas si que podemos subir un 90%
> 
> Dow Jones Greece Total Stock Market Index (USD): INDEXDJXWGCD quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> ...




Los milagros no se suelen repetir: Los 800 puntos en pocas sesiones del final del año anterior para llegar a mi nivel, es como una canasta desde el medio el campo, no la repitas y así nunca sabrán si fue suerte. ::


----------



## amago45 (12 Jun 2013)

Deshecha mitad de posi en BBVA en 6.95 ... buén reward para menda gacelilla
La otra mitad SL en 6.88
Nos quedamos en liquidez, excepto PRS (esperando acontecimientos) y un piquito en BBVA (esperando apertura usana, o el viernes a las 11.59)

Edito
Por cierto en PRS acaba de entrar la mismísima Caixa comprando 500k a mercado. El que está desaparecido esta semana, pero sin haber vendido, es Banesto (acumulo 6 millones de acciones la semana pasada) ... ... :8::8::8:


----------



## juanfer (12 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> La bolsa helena ha doblado desde 2012. Ya se que ESSSPAÑA no es Grecia que quizas si que podemos subir un 90%
> 
> Dow Jones Greece Total Stock Market Index (USD): INDEXDJXWGCD quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> ...



Señor chinito,

Efectivamente la bolsa helena se ha doblado respecto al 2012 pero esta a menos del 20% del 2009.

el 16 de Ocutbre del 2009 estaban en 2197 y ahora estan en 452.

O sea que si estos fueron intervenidos en el 2010 y ya bajaron un 50% y del 2010 al 2012 bajaron otro 40% y saben lo que le toca al nuestro indice patrio.


----------



## ponzi (12 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Soprende lo de timo, ya que pensaba que tenia un margen del orden del 30%, porque tendra un roce "tan bajo". OoM explicamelo plis.



Un roce del 10% sigue siendo muy alto,lo que pasa que lo de amancio es simplemente algo fuera de lo normal.
Mientras se mantenga la tendencia alcista en sus ingresos sera solo algo transitorio, fijate el margen bruto de 2012 es 3500 mill superior al de 2009, donde han metido el zarpazo es en las depreciaciones,personal,amortizaciones,otros gastos operativos, supongo que en esta situacion tendran mucho que ver los despidos.





El margen bruto es del 58,88%

El margen neto del 6%


Evidentemente aquí hay margen para mejorar


----------



## juanfer (12 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Un roce del 10% sigue siendo muy alto,lo que pasa que lo de amancio es simplemente algo fuera de lo normal.
> Mientras se mantenga la tendencia alcista en sus ingresos sera solo algo transitorio, fijate el margen bruto de 2012 es 3500 mill superior al de 2009, donde han metido el zarpazo es en las depreciaciones,personal,amortizaciones,otros gastos operativos, supongo que en esta situacion tendran mucho que ver los despidos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 57668
> ...



TEF nos guste o no, es y sigue siendo un monopolio, en un sector estratégico.

Otra cosa es cuando se desagreguen las lineas como ha pasado en Italia y TEF la separen en 2 empresas, entonces TEF dejará de ser un monopolio.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Jun 2013)

Esto.....................
Why Telefonica Might Be A Good Investment Right Now - Seeking Alpha


----------



## inversobres (12 Jun 2013)

Fran los 268 dificiles?? estan a tiro...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Jun 2013)

Google, Telefonica, Intel que se puede decir de estas grandes compañias lideres en sus segmentos. Entrar a mercado con ordenes de millones es la opcion mas logica. Si.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esto.....................
> Why Telefonica Might Be A Good Investment Right Now - Seeking Alpha









Reportado


::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Jun 2013)

DON respect for the vendedores. Ya paro, me imprimo las ultimas paginas del hilo y me voy para la sede a que me paguen. 

DON, que sabe de adidas. Algo que se pueda at-analizar.


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esto.....................
> Why Telefonica Might Be A Good Investment Right Now - Seeking Alpha



Tranquiiiilo... ) Pasado mañana el mismo Seeking Alpha sacará uno de respuesta titulado por ejemplo: "Telefonica: the sinking ship." :XX:

Recuerde el gráfico de pérdida de lineas que le puse el otro día... es sencillamente brutal y lo peor está por llegar. :8:

Por cierto, los futuribles del SP acercándose de nuevo a zona de gol...


----------



## ponzi (12 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> TEF nos guste o no, es y sigue siendo un monopolio, en un sector estratégico.
> 
> Otra cosa es cuando se desagreguen las lineas como ha pasado en Italia y TEF la separen en 2 empresas, entonces TEF dejará de ser un monopolio.





chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esto.....................
> Why Telefonica Might Be A Good Investment Right Now - Seeking Alpha



Telefonica es un gran negocio, muy pocas empresas pueden presumir de semejante crecimiento en sus ingresos,margenes y rentabilidad. Su problema es que por los aires de grandeza de algunos directivos han cometido algunas imprudencias que esta pagando muy caras, como comprar caro y vender barato,dejar que la competencia te coma terreno o endeudarse en exceso. Todo esto ha llevado a la compañia a pasar de un margen neto del 13% al 6,x%.Eso si sus ingresos siguen creciendo y su margen bruto sigue intacto asi que todos los problemas que tienen son mas o menos solventables a medio plazo...


Una apreciación , he visto que hay diferentes formas de calcular el roce, yo he cogido el beneficio operativo sin intereses ni impuestos. Como existen diferentes formas de tributación dependiendo de donde tengas ubicada la empresa me parece mas correcto medir los rendimientos del capital sin tener en cuenta los impuestos.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2013)

Toma, velón rojo


----------



## amago45 (12 Jun 2013)

PRS comiéndose las 0.21, siguiente escalón 0,215. Ya van 5 millones de acciones intercambiadas 
Bankia ya va por las 1.6 millones de acciones compradas de PRS ...  ejjjjjjjjjpañoles todos somos Bankia


----------



## ponzi (12 Jun 2013)

Danone

http://www.eleconomista.es/blogs/hablemos-de-empresa/?p=137#more-137


Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maravedi (12 Jun 2013)

Me estoy poniendo nervioso con prisa,aguantarlas o soltarlas, dat is de cuestion,


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2013)

Arcelor portándose como una campeona del guano. Habiendo perdido el fibo 62 de la última subida. La esperamos en 8.5€. Ahi a ver que hace, puede que el Apocolapsis Sodomita Arceloriano se esté fraguando.
*
Me da penita
que en Arcelor
a algún forero.
respect lo primero,
tenga ojete calor
por apocalipsis sodomita*


----------



## vermer (12 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Telefonica es un gran negocio, muy pocas empresas pueden presumir de semejante crecimiento en sus ingresos,margenes y rentabilidad. Su problema es que por los aires de grandeza de algunos directivos han cometido algunas imprudencias que esta pagando muy caras, como comprar caro y vender barato,dejar que la competencia te coma terreno o endeudarse en exceso. Todo esto ha llevado a la compañia a pasar de un margen neto del 13% al 6,x%.Eso si sus ingresos siguen creciendo y su margen bruto sigue intacto asi que todos los problemas que tienen son mas o menos solventables a medio plazo...




Mi opinión de *usuario *que se acaba de dar de baja de esos mangantes (digo mangantes porque he tenido que reclamar 3 facturas consecutivas indebidamente cobradas. Por poner un ejemplito), en cambio no puede ser más nefasta:

- desastrosa atención al usuario
- adaptación al negocio tardía. Pej, la gente demanda alta velocidad móvil global a precios "razonables" sin límites y sin fallos de cobertura.... Me da la risa.
- precios elevados.
- Le valen los millones de abuelos y su situación privilegiada aún.

Lo que ya no sé es si todas telefoneras clásicas van por la misma línea.


----------



## ponzi (12 Jun 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Mi opinión de *usuario *que se acaba de dar de baja de esos mangantes (digo mangantes porque he tenido que reclamar 3 facturas consecutivas indebidamente cobradas. Por poner un ejemplito), en cambio no puede ser más nefasta:
> 
> - desastrosa atención al usuario
> - adaptación al negocio tardía. Pej, la gente demanda alta velocidad móvil global a precios "razonables" sin límites y sin fallos de cobertura.... Me da la risa.
> ...



En general todas las telecos son bastante parecidas, estando donde están lo tienen bien fácil , podrían invertir de forma agresiva en 4g y se comerían el mercado.Al menos con la deuda poco a poco parece que progresan adecuadamente

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## juanfer (12 Jun 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Mi opinión de *usuario *que se acaba de dar de baja de esos mangantes (digo mangantes porque he tenido que reclamar 3 facturas consecutivas indebidamente cobradas. Por poner un ejemplito), en cambio no puede ser más nefasta:
> 
> - desastrosa atención al usuario
> - adaptación al negocio tardía. Pej, la gente demanda alta velocidad móvil global a precios "razonables" sin límites y sin fallos de cobertura.... Me da la risa.
> ...



Desgraciadamente Telefónica como he dicho antes actúa como un monopolio, el drama vendrá cuando desde la UE desagreguen las lineas y pierda el monopolio y muchos usuarios cabreados la abandonen.


----------



## ponzi (12 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Desgraciadamente Telefónica como he dicho antes actúa como un monopolio, el drama vendrá cuando desde la UE desagreguen las lineas y pierda el monopolio y muchos usuarios cabreados la abandonen.



Si hacen algo así directamente seria la ruina

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## vermer (12 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> En general todas las telecos son bastante parecidas, estando donde están lo tienen bien fácil , podrían invertir de forma agresiva en 4g y se comerían el mercado.Al menos con la deuda poco a poco parece que progresan adecuadamente
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2



Muy bien. Llegados a ese punto ¿qué telecos te parecen más interesantes?


----------



## Roninn (12 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> Tranquiiiilo... ) Pasado mañana el mismo Seeking Alpha sacará uno de respuesta titulado por ejemplo: "Telefonica: the sinking ship." :XX:



Lol, cierto. Seeking Alpha, The Motley fool etc son la versión bursatil del Pronto o de la Cuore:

" Has visto estos ROE. UGhhhh "
" Llega el verano y te enseñamos los 4 dividend aristocrats más sexys"

Tanto te dicen una cosa como la otra.


----------



## ponzi (12 Jun 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Muy bien. Llegados a ese punto ¿qué telecos te parecen más interesantes?



Portugal telecom porque ya tiene la red de 4g instalada y esta en china,Portugal y Brasil aunque tiene un poco mas de deuda de la que me gustaría y Telefónica porque de las grandes es la que se mueve con mejores margenes.Están cotizando a precios muy baratos para ser el negocio que es.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2013)

A quemar la pasta, nen....!!!

Alemania prestará a las pymes españolas un total de 800 millones de euros - elEconomista.es


----------



## jopitxujo (12 Jun 2013)

El IBEX y el DAX los dos por la zona 8220.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A quemar la pasta, nen....!!!
> 
> Alemania prestará a las pymes españolas un total de 800 millones de euros - elEconomista.es



[YOUTUBE]To7q9_LikAQ[/YOUTUBE] ::


----------



## Sealand (12 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Portugal telecom porque ya tiene la red de 4g instalada y esta en china,Portugal y Brasil aunque tiene un poco mas de deuda de la que me gustaría y Telefónica porque de las grandes es la que se mueve con mejores margenes.Están cotizando a precios muy baratos para ser el negocio que es.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2



¿Qué tal las telecos chinas?


----------



## juanfer (12 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si hacen algo así directamente seria la ruina
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2



Bruselas ya lo ha dejado claro y les daba un calendario, pero bueno ya sabemos que les saldrá más barato pagar la multa.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Jun 2013)

Aaagggghhhhh las PRISAS.
Y a mi me echaron ayer vilmente.


----------



## paulistano (12 Jun 2013)

Sigo calladito que no quiero Joder la cosa.... 



A ver los yankis....


----------



## inversobres (12 Jun 2013)

Donde estan las velas rojas... Sal ratita...


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sigo calladito que no quiero Joder la cosa....
> 
> 
> 
> A ver los yankis....



Sigo en SAN con stop. Aquí ya no pierdo.
(Ya ni siquiera hablo de ganar... solo de no perder. Que pena de gacela que soy...)


----------



## Ilustrador (12 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Aaagggghhhhh las PRISAS.
> Y a mi me echaron ayer vilmente.



Tuviste PRISA por salir. Es normal.

Mirando el gráfico, está en la parte superior del canal bajista. Como hay grandes que compran, anima a lanzarse, pero lo que pasó ayer, da canguelo. Si rompe el canal, se puede ganar mucho, pero si sigue bajando puedes perder una pasta si te quedas enganchado.


Creo que hiciste bien. Más vale pájaro en mano...


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Jun 2013)

Ilustrador dijo:


> Tuviste PRISA por salir. Es normal.
> 
> Mirando el gráfico, está en la parte superior del canal bajista. Como hay grandes que compran, anima a lanzarse, pero lo que pasó ayer, da canguelo. Si rompe el canal, se puede ganar mucho, pero si sigue bajando puedes perder una pasta si te quedas enganchado.
> 
> ...



Si.
Pero jode un huevo


----------



## paulistano (12 Jun 2013)

_galp al halza_:Baile:

---------- Post added 12-jun-2013 at 15:38 ----------

y añado que Gamesa me da muuuucho ascoooooooooo

[Modo envidia off\]


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2013)

- Papá, papá ¿que son las plusvaías?
- Mira, es muy fácil, papá pone una semillita en Gamesa y...


----------



## jopitxujo (12 Jun 2013)

Ha nacido un gatito con dos caras. ¿A que no saben como se llama?:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


JANUS


Nace un gato con dos caras en Oregn - ABC.es


----------



## Algas (12 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> - Papá, papá ¿que son las plusvaías?
> - Mira, es muy fácil, papá pone una semillita en Gamesa y...



Gamesa de los... ::. 
Estoy por entrar, quién sabe, a lo mejor aún... :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2013)

DAX buscando los mínimos

USA sacando la tuneladora de ortos...


----------



## Algas (12 Jun 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Ha nacido un gatito con dos caras. ¿A que no saben como se llama?:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> 
> JANUS
> ...





Buenísimo :XX: :XX: :XX:

::


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2013)

Lo de Janus va por Jano, el Dios romano de las dos caras.

Por cierto, ya están los charlies jodiendo la marrana de nuevo... y detrás el resto, claro...


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> - Papá, papá ¿que son las plusvaías?
> - Mira, es muy fácil, papá pone una semillita en Gamesa y...





Algas dijo:


> Gamesa de los... ::.
> Estoy por entrar, quién sabe, a lo mejor aún... :Baile:



Tenga cuidado, yo entré ayer y soy algó gafe con las entradas


----------



## jopitxujo (12 Jun 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Gamesa de los... ::.
> Estoy por entrar, quién sabe, a lo mejor aún... :Baile:




Yo entré en 2,65 con poquitas con la intención de cargar mas aprovechando algún recorte pero nada, no ha dado oportunidad. Sigo con esas poquitas.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2013)




----------



## atman (12 Jun 2013)

Digo yo que buscamos los 28 de ayer y rebote... pero...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2013)

---------- Post added 12-jun-2013 at 16:05 ----------




atman dijo:


> Digo yo que buscamos los 28 de ayer y rebote... pero...



Puede que salga ...pero si no sale...te comes una vela de estás que gustan al personal, un 2% mínimo


----------



## ave phoenix (12 Jun 2013)

Oportunidad para cargar más BBVAs? ienso:


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ---------- Post added 12-jun-2013 at 16:05 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Puede que salga ...pero si no sale...te comes una vela de estás que gustan al personal, un 2% mínimo



Si no sale... SL y a pastar al campo...

Joer con el refresco de la página... 3 minilargos, SL 26. Movido uno @25.

Vuelvo a subir ese SL a 27.


----------



## itaka (12 Jun 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Yo entré en 2,65 con poquitas con la intención de cargar mas aprovechando algún recorte pero nada, no ha dado oportunidad. Sigo con esas poquitas.



yo pensaba que en los 3 euros le iba a costar romper la resistencia y que bajaría un poco para comprar, pero ya ves a perforado los 3 euros y va para 4 escopetada, hay mucha gente pillada en con gamesas a 13 y 9 euros, y bastantes a 30, que no quieran vender. yo igual meto la patita y compro unas galesas


----------



## Cascooscuro (12 Jun 2013)

A nadie le parece extraño lo siguiente:

1) Aznar es consejero delegado de News Corporation (del magnate Rupert Murdoch) (Rupert Murdoch nombra a Jos Mara Aznar consejero de News Corporation | elmundo.es).
2) Aznar sale por television lanzando indirectas sobre la situación económica de PRISA (Vozpópuli - Aznar sobre el Grupo Prisa:).
3) PRISA se desploma inmediatamente en bolsa (mas todavia).
4) Murdoch negocia con Telefonica la compra de Digital+ a Prisa (Murdoch negocia con Telefónica la compra de Digital+ a Prisa | GESPROBOLSA)
5) PRISA se dispara inmediatamente.

Soy yo o hay gato encerrado?


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> A nadie le parece extraño lo siguiente:
> 
> 1) Aznar es consejero delegado de News Corporation (del magnate Rupert Murdoch) (Rupert Murdoch nombra a Jos Mara Aznar consejero de News Corporation | elmundo.es).
> 2) Aznar sale por television lanzando indirectas sobre la situación económica de PRISA (Vozpópuli - Aznar sobre el Grupo Prisa:).
> ...



Aaahh! Por eso no vemos al gato estos días...!! Si ya decía yo...


----------



## ghkghk (12 Jun 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> A nadie le parece extraño lo siguiente:
> 
> 1) Aznar es consejero delegado de News Corporation (del magnate Rupert Murdoch) (Rupert Murdoch nombra a Jos Mara Aznar consejero de News Corporation | elmundo.es).
> 2) Aznar sale por television lanzando indirectas sobre la situación económica de PRISA (Vozpópuli - Aznar sobre el Grupo Prisa:).
> ...



Hay una jodida pantera encerrada.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2013)

Vale, al menos querrán cerrar el gap de apertura a mover el SL un pelín más abajo...


----------



## Krim (12 Jun 2013)

MTS podría intentar volver a ser alciste en su mínimo de 8,63?

Lo sé...soy masoca.


----------



## Ilustrador (12 Jun 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> A nadie le parece extraño lo siguiente:
> 
> 1) Aznar es consejero delegado de News Corporation (del magnate Rupert Murdoch) (Rupert Murdoch nombra a Jos Mara Aznar consejero de News Corporation | elmundo.es).
> 2) Aznar sale por television lanzando indirectas sobre la situación económica de PRISA (Vozpópuli - Aznar sobre el Grupo Prisa:).
> ...





Tengo una duda, si Prisa vende Digital+... ¿No es esto deshacerse de su principal fuente de ingresos?, ¿Puede que a través de Mierdasec hagan alguna pirula? Próximamente en sus gráficas...


----------



## j.w.pepper (12 Jun 2013)

Ilustrador dijo:


> Tengo una duda, si Prisa vende Digital+... ¿No es esto deshacerse de su principal fuente de ingresos?, ¿Puede que a través de Mierdasec hagan alguna pirula? Próximamente en sus gráficas...



Si pero eso le va a suponer reducir su deuda lo cual en principio siempre parece bueno para la cotización de un valor.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (12 Jun 2013)

Los usanos a la baja a la espera del dato del balance de esta tarde. :fiufiu:


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2013)

Toy fuera...


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Jun 2013)




----------



## J-Z (12 Jun 2013)

Fallo alcista bastante peor esta vela que la de ayer.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2013)

Ya me olía que ayer no preparaban nada bueno...


----------



## paulistano (12 Jun 2013)

Dios mio mi stop..... Por 0,07 salvado de momento.....

Que malestar....


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Dios mio mi stop..... Por 0,07 salvado de momento.....
> 
> Que malestar....



Ahora en la subasta te lo "brasean" ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Jun 2013)

me he convertido en un inversor a LARGOOOOOOO con SAN, BBVA y MTS,a tomal pol culo.....


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2013)

Pepe Luí ya está nervioso.

Día perfecto.


----------



## Tonto Simon (12 Jun 2013)

Stop saltado en punto de entrada de BBVA . Vaya mielda de trade


----------



## Ilustrador (12 Jun 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Si pero eso le va a suponer reducir su deuda lo cual en principio siempre parece bueno para la cotización de un valor.



Si, ya lo se, pero quiero decir que se tendrán que ver la deuda por un lado y lo que le pueden pagar por este negocio. Mi pensamiento desde el WC:

- Digital+ generó unos ingresos de +-190 millones en 2012, prácticamente la mitad de los ingresos de prisa. Creo que sólo opera en asspain.

- La deuda asciende hasta 3.000 millones de leuros.

Supongo que necesitarían venderla por lo menos por 1.500 millones para compensar (la mitad deuda y la mitad de los ingresos). Sería bueno si se quita dicha deuda y mejora el negocio en LATAM (que disen los que saben de esto).

Ahí puede estar la clave, no lo se. Sólo comparto mis pensamientos.


----------



## j.w.pepper (12 Jun 2013)

Entrada en Ferrocarriles a 321, a ver que ocurre.


----------



## TenienteDan (12 Jun 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Stop saltado en punto de entrada de BBVA . Vaya mielda de trade



Ya es mejor que en los que salta el SL por debajo del Break Even


----------



## atman (12 Jun 2013)

Ya estamos en el mismo punto que ayer... hoy igual no rebotamos...


----------



## paulistano (12 Jun 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Ya es mejor que en los que salta el SL por debajo del Break Even



Que en mi caso sería así..... Que cabrones como han dado la vuelta....


----------



## burbujas (12 Jun 2013)

alguien se sube al carro de Procter?

eur/usd = 1.33


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2013)

Quedan las velas mamporreras del cierre europeo.

A ver que se inventan hoy.


Todo muy contenido. Ibex sin hacer mucho ruido. Esto no va a durar mucho días.


----------



## burbubolsa (12 Jun 2013)

There's something...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> MTS podría intentar volver a ser alciste en su mínimo de 8,63?
> 
> Lo sé...soy masoca.



Cuando llegue a los 8,5x veremos que hace...

Ya le digo que la veo por de 7.... :: ::


----------



## burbubolsa (12 Jun 2013)

EURUSD está en correlación inversa con índices. El castañazo se lo lleva Milano.



burbujas dijo:


> eur/usd = 1.33


----------



## tarrito (12 Jun 2013)

missi missi missii ...
alguien lo ha visto?


----------



## paulistano (12 Jun 2013)

Es posible que sea cierto que el gato operaba tal cual cantaba..... Eso quiere decir que su cuenta se ha quedado a cero.


----------



## pollastre (12 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoygale chúngale, no pierdan el Norte, mis cuates ::
> 
> Que las ramas no les impidan ver el bosque. No hay acumulación ahora mismo, estamos (están) deshaciendo el primario alcista que comenzó en el rebote dle 804x, cuando los medianos participantes se han dado cuenta (demasiado tarde, empero) que era un camelo.
> 
> ...




Puesssss.... eso y tal ::


----------



## ALDEBARAN (12 Jun 2013)

*Ebro Foods entra en el Ibex 35 en sustitución de Abengoa*

El Comité Asesor Técnico del Ibex 35 ha decidido hoy que entre a formar parte del índice Ebro Foods, en sustitución de Abengoa. Según las normas técnicas para la composición de los índices del Ibex, estas modificaciones entrarán en vigor a partir del día 1 de julio de 2013. El ajuste del selectivo se realizará al cierre de la sesión del día 28 de junio.

De este modo, Ebro Foods vuelve al índice selectivo de la bolsa española después de ser expulsado en abril del año pasado. Desde entonces, siempre ha sido una de las empresas candidatas a regresar.

En los últimos seis meses el valor ha negociado una media de alrededor de 5 millones de euros diarios; en total más de 920 millones en este tiempo. Estas cifras son superiores a los 2,3 millones de euros diarios de Abengoa, o a los 3,3 millones que ha movido la constructora FCC. Según los datos recogidos por FactSet, justo por detrás de Abengoa ya se situarían Prosegur, con 2,26 millones y Zardoya, con en torno a 2 millones.

El CAT ha hecho este anuncio en un comunicado tras celebrar la primera revisión ordinaria anual del índice. En su anterior revisión, decidió la entrada de la operadora Jazztel en el Ibex para cubrir la vacante que dejó Bankia. De esta forma, el selectivo volvió a estar compuesto por 35 valores.

*Abengoa en mínimos. Al salirse del IBEX, seguirá los pasos de Gamesa y peponeará o se irá al guano mas profundo.*


----------



## pollastre (12 Jun 2013)

FranR, Ud. que entiende de estos menesteres,

¿ puede hablarme del TH Mónaco V4 ?

No me refiero a precio ni apariencia. Hábleme de maquinaria, fiabilidad, durabilidad, etc.


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Puesssss.... eso y tal ::



ayy usted no ha visto el pato que llevo puesto ::


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (12 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Los usanos a la baja a la espera del dato del balance de esta tarde. :fiufiu:



150 puntos ganados en el SP a la corta, y ahora otros 150 mas con objetivo 1600. :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> FranR, Ud. que entiende de estos menesteres,
> 
> ¿ puede hablarme del TH Mónaco V4 ?
> 
> No me refiero a precio ni apariencia. Hábleme de maquinaria, fiabilidad, durabilidad, etc.



Mr. P, se le cambian las pilas y sigue vibrando, no se preocupe.... :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Tonto Simon (12 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> FranR, Ud. que entiende de estos menesteres,
> 
> ¿ puede hablarme del TH Mónaco V4 ?
> 
> No me refiero a precio ni apariencia. Hábleme de maquinaria, fiabilidad, durabilidad, etc.



Donde se ponga un clasico  Relojes de Lujo | TAG HEUER


----------



## pollastre (12 Jun 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Donde se ponga un clasico  Relojes de Lujo | TAG HEUER



Para mí ha sido sorprendente descubir que hay más de uno, más de dos, y más de tres foreros con conocimientos sobre _watches _más que respetables... no es una disciplina tan extraña como yo pensaba, parece.

Así que, como cuando no se sabe, hay que preguntar a los que saben.... pues yo pregunto y tal y tal ::


----------



## Roninn (12 Jun 2013)




----------



## Tonto Simon (12 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Para mí ha sido sorprendente descubir que hay más de uno, más de dos, y más de tres foreros con conocimientos sobre _watches _más que respetables... no es una disciplina tan extraña como yo pensaba, parece.
> 
> Así que, como cuando no se sabe, hay que preguntar a los que saben.... pues yo pregunto y tal y tal ::



Yo casi ni idea, pero se lo que me gusta claro...:fiufiu: Eso si, por lo que vale un V4 se compra ustec un piso oyga::


----------



## mecir (12 Jun 2013)

el sp se la está jugando ahora mismo, si cierra por debajo de 1620 rompería la directriz del soporte del canal alcista que inició en noviembre de 2012 en 1353 puntos

lo normal es que ahora rebote y se vaya en los próximos días a la parte alta de ese mismo canal en 1690 donde tiene como resistencia su máximo histórico

la probabilidad de que rompa a la baja es pequeña, es el índice mas manipulado del mundo, pero si perdiera la directriz alcista........ sería muy bueno para mi


----------



## pollastre (12 Jun 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Eso si, por lo que vale un V4 se compra ustec un piso oyga::




Del SAREB, dice Ud. ? ::


----------



## Tonto Simon (12 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Del SAREB, dice Ud. ? ::



O en alguna playa virgen de la costa alicantina:rolleye:


----------



## ghkghk (12 Jun 2013)

Pollastre, hqy una web, www.jomashop.com, de total confianza con una precios de escandalo. Cada poco hacen liquidación de una marca en concreto, y justo hoy están con Tag. Que dicho sea de paso, no es de mis favoritas aunque el Monaco me gusta.

El único problema son los amigos de aduanas, pero seguro que se le ocurre algo. A mí me los trae un amigo que vive en NY cuando viene.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghkghk (12 Jun 2013)

Se nos puede vestir de Steve McQueen...

http://m.jomashop.com/tag-heuer-watch-cal5111fc6299.html 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tom Joad (12 Jun 2013)

Si por esas cosas de la vida acaba usted en Ginebra, visite este sitio: Bucherer. Creo que esta buena gente tienen otra tienda por la rue Mont Blanc. Y bueno toda la zona del puente hay unas tienditas la mar de majas. Así para mirar y tal, porque alguno de los precios es como para consultar a la troika.



pollastre dijo:


> Para mí ha sido sorprendente descubir que hay más de uno, más de dos, y más de tres foreros con conocimientos sobre _watches _más que respetables... no es una disciplina tan extraña como yo pensaba, parece.
> 
> Así que, como cuando no se sabe, hay que preguntar a los que saben.... pues yo pregunto y tal y tal ::


----------



## Tonto Simon (12 Jun 2013)

Gensanta, estaba analizando porcima American Express, ¿Alguien ha visto la cotizacion desde 2009?:8: y una pregunta a los mas puretas del lugar, yo aun era muy joven, ¿Como se vivio el desplome desde dentro del 2008 y como actuar para pillar buenas gangas?

AXP Gráfico básico | American Express Company Common Acción - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## pollastre (12 Jun 2013)

Gracias por el hint, hamijo.

Coincidentalmente, _arresulta _que estaré este Septiembre por Ginebra. El año pasado estuve en Zurich visitando el sector financiero (curiosidad profesional y tal), si bien tras ese viaje descubrí que da exactamente igual que Ud. tenga muchas o pocas plusvies: por muchas que tenga, esos señores siguen viviendo, no ya en otra liga, sino en otro plano dimensional paralelo al nuestro ::

Me guardo su recomendación para dentro de tres meses, pues.




Tom Joad dijo:


> Si por esas cosas de la vida acaba usted en Ginebra, visite este sitio: Bucherer. Creo que esta buena gente tienen otra tienda por la rue Mont Blanc. Y bueno toda la zona del puente hay unas tienditas la mar de majas. Así para mirar y tal, porque alguno de los precios es como para consultar a la troika.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (12 Jun 2013)

mecir dijo:


> el sp se la está jugando ahora mismo, si cierra por debajo de 1620 rompería la directriz del soporte del canal alcista que inició en noviembre de 2012 en 1353 puntos
> 
> lo normal es que ahora rebote y se vaya en los próximos días a la parte alta de ese mismo canal en 1690 donde tiene como resistencia su máximo histórico
> 
> la probabilidad de que rompa a la baja es pequeña, es el índice mas manipulado del mundo, pero si perdiera la directriz alcista........ sería muy bueno para mi




Con el mal dato de balance estatal es muy difícil que mantengan los 1620. :fiufiu:


----------



## burbubolsa (12 Jun 2013)

La clave es Italia, su índice principal no tiene freno.


----------



## tarrito (12 Jun 2013)

la clave está es no decir imbecilidades, peazo sucnormal-tocapelotas 

your own medicine ::

eii !! pos nostamal de vez en cuando eh!  :XX:


----------



## bertok (12 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Si hacen algo así directamente seria la ruina
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2



Que se jodan, han tenido cerca de 20 años para reaccionar y en vez de hacerlo han seguido succionando a los clientes.

Muerte o gloria.

---------- Post added 12-jun-2013 at 19:31 ----------




LÁNGARO dijo:


> me he convertido en un inversor a LARGOOOOOOO con SAN, BBVA y MTS,a tomal pol culo.....



No aprendemos nada




Te compadezco. Si se cumple la profecía de Guano será largo y duro. ::::::


----------



## Abner (12 Jun 2013)

Hay niveles, hoyga, niveles frescos llevooooo....

8239f, casi se ha alcanzado, se podría dar por tocado.
8072f
8035f, que se qudó colgando de ayer, pero dado que está cerca el siguiente --->
8021f, creo que este prevalece sobre el anterior.

Y uno importante por su alcance "piscológico"...
7984f. Para mí que este se lo reservan de nuevo en breve. Además coincide más o menos con el de FranR (7988c) que dió ayer en la caída. Me da que lo van a volver a usar.


Durante la subida de hoy se han pulido 500 contratos, quedándose en 1700. En principio y viendo estos niveles, sigo teniendo en mente el escenario que puse ayer. Caídas hasta acumular suficientes contratos para subir mínimo hasta el 8364f. 

Owned antológico in progress, por haberme crecido... ::::


----------



## egarenc (12 Jun 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> me he convertido en un inversor a LARGOOOOOOO con SAN, BBVA y MTS,a tomal pol culo.....



jojo coincidimos en SAN y BBVA y añado BME...y además las p*tas Eonicas, soy el único que las llevo a estas alturas? estas se mueven menos que el espinete en una cama de velcro.


----------



## FranR (12 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> FranR, Ud. que entiende de estos menesteres,
> 
> ¿ puede hablarme del TH Mónaco V4 ?
> 
> No me refiero a precio ni apariencia. Hábleme de maquinaria, fiabilidad, durabilidad, etc.



Fiabilidad: Tiene certificación COSC

Maquinaria: Lo que se estila últimamente, calibres "raros" al aire para enseñarlos, la estética del reloj gira alrededor del movimiento. Como el Corum Bridge por poner un ejemplo. 

Durabilidad: Pues según lo trate, toda la vida. Sus revisiones, protegerlo de golpes, y seguir las especificaciones propias para el reloj.

Diseño: Que no me ha preguntado...magnífico, simula un motor de competición que de eso se trata. A este tipo de relojes como a los Richard Mile les pasa que son tan aparatosos que parece que llevas una baratija china. Pero en este mundo lo que importa es lo que te transmita un reloj... si llevas un IWC llevas historia en la muñeca, por ejemplo.

La trasera. Un V6 un V8 (digo un motor) muy bien conseguido...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Jun 2013)

Creo que el SP se lo pueden llevar a los 1580


----------



## FranR (12 Jun 2013)

Buenas y guanas tardes.

Los de BBVA creo que uno ha soltado muy bien, ya dije a principio de la mañana que el segundo nivel alcista era complicado tocarlo...y así ha sido.

En ese momento había que soltarlas y esperar hasta donde corregía..... De nuevo estoy dentro cubriendo un SL con las ganancias de hoy.

Si tienen que subir, no se van a escapar.


Por cierto: Ya que el maese ha hecho un siyalodeciayo... yo lo voy a hacer en sentido contrario. 

Efectivamente dejaron compras enganchadas, ese era otro de los motivos de la seguridad de un rebote a corto de las Azules.

Mañana más, pero les seguiré desde la playita 




FranR dijo:


> Los gordos han dejado e*nganchadas compras en los 8.125,* esperemos que sea nivel de vuelta a corto....ARGGGGGGGGGGG
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-jun-2013 at 11:42 ----------
> 
> BBVA en nivel dado en blog...cada uno es responsable de sus actos!!!!!


----------



## bertok (12 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Fiabilidad: Tiene certificación COSC
> 
> Maquinaria: Lo que se estila últimamente, calibres "raros" al aire para enseñarlos, la estética del reloj gira alrededor del movimiento. Como el Corum Bridge por poner un ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Son 80.000 aurelios para un reloj horroroso.

El calibre .... ufff. Hay mejores manufacturas a ese precio.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Jun 2013)

Fuera de SAN, me saltó el SL cubriendo entrada + comisiones.
Y veo con asquerosa envidia subir las Gamesas (yo compré a 1,92) y las Prisas.


----------



## FranR (12 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Son 80.000 aurelios para un reloj horroroso.
> 
> El calibre .... ufff. Hay mejores manufacturas a ese precio.



Me ha preguntado por ese.... y a eso le he respondido No estaría entre mis primeras elecciones. De tag solo el Mónaco...pero er de verdá.
Edit: Me sonaba el precio muy alto, la edición limitada son 80.000 dólares, recordaba los 10 kilos en pesetas menos rebajja, cuando lo estuve Katando 



---------- Post added 12-jun-2013 at 21:52 ----------




Abner dijo:


> Hay niveles, hoyga, niveles frescos llevooooo....
> 
> 8239f, casi se ha alcanzado, se podría dar por tocado.
> 8072f
> ...




Los niveles que manejo se actualizan a diario, excepto los cp/mp como el famoso 8.562

Ahora traigo los de mañana

CP: 8.082-8.130

Apoyo bajista: 8020 y lejos y con poca probabilidad 7.958

Proyección alcista: 8.216-8.278


----------



## egarenc (12 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Son 80.000 aurelios para un reloj horroroso.
> 
> El calibre .... ufff. Hay mejores manufacturas a ese precio.



de acuerdo, yo también lo veo poco agraciado


----------



## burbubolsa (12 Jun 2013)

Que la bolsa italiana esté siendo sistemáticamente bombardeada es algo que no sé si hay algún idiota que no pueda verlo. Yo me congratulo porque podría elevar su prima de riesgo por encima de la española. Si los mercados consideran que llega a punto crítico, se verán arrastrados. El buy exhaustion del lunes ha sido definitivo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Que la bolsa italiana esté siendo sistemáticamente bombardeada es algo que no sé si hay algún idiota que no pueda verlo. Yo me congratulo porque podría elevar su prima de riesgo por encima de la española. Si los mercados consideran que llega a punto crítico, se verán arrastrados. El buy exhaustion del lunes ha sido definitivo.










:XX: :XX: :XX:
Sin acritú... pero es que lo pone a huevo :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## burbubolsa (12 Jun 2013)

habló gaybrush... bueno, buscando noticias italianas, el 99% es fútbol, y el 1% es nisu... además parece que el foro ha entrado en estado contrarian rabioso...


----------



## Janus (12 Jun 2013)

A partir del 4:25 ya que de bolsa no hay mucho interesante puesto que todo sigue igual.

[YOUTUBE]xsDtmm-vmbU[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 12-jun-2013 at 22:35 ----------




jopitxujo dijo:


> Ha nacido un gatito con dos caras. ¿A que no saben como se llama?:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> 
> JANUS
> ...



blushes1pd03.jpg in gallery Blushes, Janus, Kane spanking photos (Picture 3) uploaded by j1edwards on ImageFap.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2013)

Janus, apocalipsis sodomita minero.....
:baba:

---------- Post added 12-jun-2013 at 22:37 ----------

Fist Solar too....


----------



## Janus (12 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus, apocalipsis sodomita minero.....
> :baba:
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-jun-2013 at 22:37 ----------
> ...



Cuando veas a Walter a 5 euros quizá quieras comprar y te diré, échale carbón a la sala de máquinas.

Paciencia, va a ser el pelotazo del siglo el sector global del carbón. Quizá tarde en llegar pero lo verás. Incluso un simple rebote intra-tendencia será del 100% en cualquier valor carbonero.

Las solares es para profesionales en eso de ganar mucho o perder mucho. Ahí hay mucho juego y hay derecho de admisión.

Por cierto, he estado haciendo un catch-up del hilo y no puedo reprimirme: TELEFONICA ES UN MAGNÍFICO VALOR DE INVERSIÓN "short". 

Es una mierda de negocio, de management, de actitud y de oficio. Solo hacen una cosa bien, extorsionar a las empresas haciendo dumping en precios a costa de los beneficios de los viejunos "de toda la vida".


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Jun 2013)

La que está liando Rajoy....


Marca.com


----------



## Janus (12 Jun 2013)

El SP está justo en la directriz alcista. Es sólida pero hay que tener en cuenta que se viene de dos máximos decrecientes lo cual significa dos soltadas importantes de papel. Pero todo el papel se ha recogido sin problema alguno sin necesidad de caídas abruptas en la serie de precios.

En español: que hay que estar mirando fuera tranquilamente porque las manos fuertes tienen que resolver este tema. Es un tema de ellos así que no os metáis porque os cornean seguro. No caigas en la tentación del r/r favorable porque la probabilidad no es extrema a favor.

---------- Post added 12-jun-2013 at 22:59 ----------

Veo Arcelor y recuerdo que los errores en bolsa no se pagan. Lección para algunos, me temo que sois muchos los trincados ahí.

Se compra en un fuga y se vende en el stop limit o en el stop loss que deshace la fuga. En bolsa existen las trampas.

Si no hace doble suelo en 8,5 euros, se irá al menos ha 7,5 donde hay un primer target. La perdida de la zona de lateral entre 11 y 14 es demoledora.

---------- Post added 12-jun-2013 at 23:06 ----------

Vamos hablar sobre el sentir y visión del foro sobre Prisa: Respuestas concisas.

¿dónde ves a Prisa en precio como consecuencia del movimiento actual?.

---------- Post added 12-jun-2013 at 23:09 ----------

First Solar después de hacer un x4 ..... ahora se la juega y mucho en el nivel de 40-42.

---------- Post added 12-jun-2013 at 23:11 ----------

Trina señala unos buenos cortos con objetivo de 10%. Pero es para hombres porque el -10% está a la vuelta de la esquina. A estos valores hay que venir llorado y fumigado.

---------- Post added 12-jun-2013 at 23:16 ----------

Los bancos italianos están siendo muy atacados.

Pueden estar perfectamente generando la siguiente tensión euro. La subida de hoy en el euro respecto al dolar es muy apreciable. Vendrán los problemas para UE.


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Jun 2013)

Y ca pasao hoy con FCC?

Por cierto.

El precio de Xbox One causa la caida de las acciones de Microsoft 

499 euros. Este será el precio de Xbox One cuando llegue a las tiendas. Un precio anunciado ayer que le ha ocasionado a Microsoft ver como el precio de sus acciones cayeron ayer un 1,2% hasta los 35,27$ durante el cierre de la tarde.

El precio, sobre todo tras ver que PlayStation 4 vendrá a 399 euros, está siendo uno de los temas más debatidos sobre Xbox One. La prestigiosa publicación financiera Forbes califica el coste de la consola de "Precio Peligroso".

"Esa cantidad es tan peligrosa para Microsoft porque no jugará con [público] casual, especialmente no en el primer año [del sistema]. Es un precio directo para la comunidad de jugadores tradicionales [...] Decir que Xbox One es ahora mismo impopular en las comunidades de foros sería una sutileza".

Cuando salga al mercado la ostia va a ser considerable, yo compraria a Microsoft despues de las navidades cuando reaccionen al desastre.


----------



## azkunaveteya (12 Jun 2013)

la banca española si quita el suelo a todas las hipotecas, deja de ingresar cada año 2500 millones.

el bbva 400 kilos....


creeis que mañana vemos oxtion en la banca?


----------



## paulistano (12 Jun 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> la banca española si quita el suelo a todas las hipotecas, deja de ingresar cada año 2500 millones.
> 
> el bbva 400 kilos....
> 
> ...



No se hasta que punto creerme esas cifras....me cuesta creer que solo los intereses generados entre el spread suelo-euribor generen esa cantidad de dinero....y solo en España!!

Es una opinión.

Si ganase eso por el spread, imaginaos por el diferencial, comisiones varias, seguros, tarjetas, etc....5.000 millones solo España???

No se no se....ienso:


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Y ca pasao hoy con FCC?



Que está absurdamente cara. Salvo alguna gacelilla que entra nublada por losx2, x3 ó x4, las manos fuertes ni con una palo hoyga.

Se debate entre la supervivencia o la sepultura.

Tiempo habrá de entrar cuando se sepa si realmente va a sobrevivir.


----------



## Janus (13 Jun 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Y ca pasao hoy con FCC?
> 
> Por cierto.
> 
> ...



Deja que FCC desague, con tranquilidad ::

---------- Post added 13-jun-2013 at 00:08 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Que está absurdamente cara. Salvo alguna gacelilla que entra nublada por losx2, x3 ó x4, las manos fuertes ni con una palo hoyga.
> 
> Se debate entre la supervivencia o la sepultura.
> 
> Tiempo habrá de entrar cuando se sepa si realmente va a sobrevivir.



Ha dado mucha pasta, ahí está el cante. Hay que estar dentro cuando sube y estar fuera cuando baja. That's the fact.


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La que está liando Rajoy....
> 
> 
> Marca.com



ganar dinero es malo sino lo hace Montoro ........ estercoles


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No se hasta que punto creerme esas cifras....me cuesta creer que solo los intereses generados entre el spread suelo-euribor generen esa cantidad de dinero....y solo en España!!
> 
> Es una opinión.
> 
> ...



35 millones al mes, lo ha confirmado el bbva....


85 euros al mes de sus 420.000 hipotecas con suelo (esta cuenta la hago yo)


----------



## ponzi (13 Jun 2013)

Solo me ha dado tiempo a leer el hilo de refilon,no se si ne dejare alguna duda en el tintero....
Voy al grano:
Arcelor que he visto que muchos la han comentado,Acerinox aguanta mejor entornos complejos como el actual,mientras la demanda de acero no tire hacia arriba Arcelor seguira empantanada.Por sus margenes,rentabilidad y estructura del capital va a ser una inversion muy compleja de llevar,acertar el timing en un acerera es harto complicado,dicho lo cual a mi una parte pequeña de mi cartera no me importaria tenerla en arcelor o acerinox , a sabiendas de lo que puede esperarme a corto o medio plazo y asumiendo que escenario beneficia mas a cada una de ellas.


CapitalMadrid - Arcelor Mittal centra su estrategia en reducir la deuda en 6.000 millones de dólares en 2013

Arcelor igual que eon son inversiones enfocadas al cambio de estructura patrimonional de su balance, los dos estan reduciendo deuda.Eso si por esto mismo y ya que no estan en sectores con altos roce seran inversiones lentas farragosas y dificiles de llevar lo cual no quita que sean grandes oportunidades.


Sobre las telecos,China telecom tiene un negocio impresionante,de hecho ahora mismo hay que estar dentro del negocio pero expuesto a paises emergentes.


----------



## burbujito1982 (13 Jun 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> la banca española si quita el suelo a todas las hipotecas, deja de ingresar cada año 2500 millones.
> 
> el bbva 400 kilos....
> 
> ...



Igual se han puesto cortos para mañana y recuperan todo de golpe y algo más. 

La jugada sería maestra si encima lo hacen contra su competencia.

La realidad siempre supera la ficción.


----------



## ponzi (13 Jun 2013)

Pongamos un poco en situacion el tema de arcelormittal....


En 2006 a uno de los grandes del acero le dio por jugar a poker,el problema que acabo desplumado y endeudado..por unos 27000 mill


Mittal logra comprar Arcelor tras elevar su OPA hasta casi 27.000 millones de euros | Economía | EL PAÍS


En 2011 aunque a menor escala se lanzo opa por otra acerera...En el camino se dejo 4000-5000 mill...

Ahora nos encontramos en 2013,con 2 años a sus espaldas reduciendo deuda y con una capitalizacion de 15000 mill de eu, pues bien ahora esta mejor que en 2008 cuando la euforia y la locura del señor mercado a base de opa y contraopas elevo la capitalizacion a la nada desprecible cifra de 140.000 mill de dolares.

Dos apreciaciones

1)La familia mittal posee el 41% de la empresa,asi que se estan jugando el patrimonio familiar, esto suele dar un plus a la gestion.

ArcelorMittal, un gigante en manos de una familia - CincoDías.com

2)Por el lado negativo he leido que tienen intencion de emitir deuda convertible en acciones, creo que la cifra no es muy alta, unos 3000 mill pero si que es psra tenerlo en cuenta.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Jun 2013)




----------



## amago45 (13 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos hablar sobre el sentir y visión del foro sobre Prisa: Respuestas concisas.
> 
> ¿dónde ves a Prisa en precio como consecuencia del movimiento actual?.



Sorry, mi respuesta no es concisa, pero a modo de resumen:

Haciendo un pseudo r/r, estando en 0.20 ahora mismo, hay un 70% de reward por arriba (hasta 0.34), y un 28% de risk por abajo (hasta 0.145) ... ... 



Mayor detalle: Estamos a la espera de dos noticias, primero la definitiva comunicación a la CNMV de que ha refinanciado deuda, que no están claras las condiciones de tito Botín, tito González y la banca de Londres y NY, y segundo que ha sido capaz de colocar en el mercado parte de sus activos más apetecibles para reducir deuda (hasta donde sabemos por los mentideros habituales, D+ con TEF o Murdoch como posibles compradores) 

El valor es claramente bajista, ha perdido el 99% de su valor en los últimos años, y huele a que a este ritmo sólo les va a quedar a Prisa el edificio de Gran Vía, si no lo tienen ya en 'lease back'...

Sólo con rumores se ha llegado a 0.21 desde 0.15, pero los 0.21 cuestan una barbaridad pasarlos. Superados los 0.21, y con noticias más o menos confirmadas 100%, creo que habría una primera subida libre hasta 0.34 que es el máximo anual. A partir de ahí todo se basaría en que por fundamentales se entienda que Prisa es un buén negocio o no. Vender un activo (D+) que ahora mismo es una de las vacas lecheras, y sin un plan B alternativo aparente, puede hacer que Prisa no sea una empresa tan atractiva para inversores, ya que sólo con publicidad o venta de diarios no creo que sea un negocio viable

Llevo semanas vigilando negociaciones por broker en Visual Economy: Cartera, Análisis de Riesgo, Fondos, Noticias, Filtros de Valores y Alertas. y parece haber cierta acumulación en algún inversor institucional. Banesto en el último mes ha acumulado 7 millones de acciones, Bankia 'somos todos' parece llevar unas 3.5 millones, Banco Sabadell parece llevar algo-bastante también, y ayer hasta la Caixa apareció en escena. Son muy pocos títulos, y no son bancos de referencia, pero podría ser el jilguero en la mina

Si no hay noticias en los próximos días, quizá esto se enfríe y estaremos en lateral 0.18 0.21 un tiempo, y rotos hacia abajo la parte baja del lateral, quizá se vuelva a 0.145 o 0.15 después. Pero no más abajo de ahí.

A partir de aquí, cualquier pareceido con la realidad será pura coincidencia 

Espero haber ayudado ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2013)

*Os hago la pole guanera* ::::::


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


>



Je je je

::

Que crack


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jun 2013)

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/a9a19ced-c2e8-4a01-a711-230749c45b92/06.13.2013-08.10.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/a9a19ced-c2e8-4a01-a711-230749c45b92/06.13.2013-08.10.png" width="313" height="228" border="0" /></a>


Spoiler



In your face ooooo!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Jun 2013)

El Nikkei se desploma el 6,35% al cierre, hasta los 12.445 puntos - elEconomista.es


----------



## sr.anus (13 Jun 2013)

iguanas dias


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El Nikkei se desploma el 6,35% al cierre, hasta los 12.445 puntos - elEconomista.es



Vaya un chicharro de mierda que se ha convertido con el Abenomics.


----------



## juanfer (13 Jun 2013)

Los futuros estan cayendo, el futuro del SP por debajo de 1600, y del DAX ha perdido los 8000.

Hoy vamos a ver el primer capitulo de la serie guano duradero.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Jun 2013)

BBVA ya gana lo suficiente para pagar todo el dividendo en efectivo - elEconomista.es


----------



## pollastre (13 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> *mandrilada para el presunto Smithson, Peponian & Co. que se inició en el rebote desde 804x. Ha entrado mucho volumen, pero no doy dos duros por él.
> 
> Esto es, me temo que vamos directos a una visita a los 8K.*
> 
> Y el volumen del rebote... ay, el volumen del rebote... ay ay la de retails que entraron al rebote pensando en máximos plurianuales de nuevo, y van a morir cienes de veces :fiufiu:




BwuhuhuhahahahHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH !!!! [risa draculínea _sotto voce_]::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> BwuhuhuhahahahHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH !!!! [risa draculínea _sotto voce_]::::









Talking about the PoM.....:fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Jun 2013)

Buenos y rojos días a todos.::


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Jun 2013)

Hasta Gamesa esta cayendo!!!...repito hasta gamesa esta cayendo!!!::


----------



## pollastre (13 Jun 2013)

Per cert, FranR, muchas gracias por la info de ayer del V4. Desde siempre he opinado dos cosas de ese bicho:

- que el diseño me parece espectacular
- que se les ha ido completamente la cabeza con el precio


Habrá que ponerse a buscar "en serio", a ver si encuentro algo con ese estilo/diseño y con un precio algo menos absurdo :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (13 Jun 2013)

Bendita liquidez:ouch:


Les dejo que estan aporreando la puerta con cierta intensidad....


----------



## torrefacto (13 Jun 2013)

Sesion guanera buena


----------



## Maravedi (13 Jun 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Hasta Gamesa esta cayendo!!!...repito hasta gamesa esta cayendo!!!::



Oidooooo cocinaaaaa


----------



## mecir (13 Jun 2013)

Hoy puede ser un gran día,
planteatelo así,
aprovecharlo y dejarte de largos,
depende solo de ti.

No consientas que se esfume, 
atrévete y consume,
no lo mires desde la ventana,
compra ya un vix.

**********************

que grande es alá, el mas grande, sin dudas

el futuro del sp500 por debajo de 1600, lágrimas de felicidad


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2013)

FCC y las acereras en last call !!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> FCC y las acereras en last call !!!



FCC no se, pero a alguna acerera, en su momento, pienso oparla. Con el permiso del ilustrísimo..... ::


----------



## ponzi (13 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> BBVA ya gana lo suficiente para pagar todo el dividendo en efectivo - elEconomista.es



Esta mas saneado que el Santander y ha cometido menos locuras vía scripdiv, veremos cuando toque si Botín puede mantener el dividendo en efectivo en 0,6 ya debe rondar los 10000 mill de acciones. Entre 2013-2014 entrar en BBVA por debajo de 5,5 puede ser una gran oportunidad.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

MV vuelve de sus pequeñas vacaciones y carga largos en 7980 , hoy le dan la vuelta al mercado , sp500 haciendo el amago de romper la alcista de corto plazo , ayer solo vendian gacelas , en el ibex las gacelas llevan vendiendo una semana entera , ahora no paramos hasta el vencimiento del 21 , probable superacion de la jran bajista , cuidado pues :Baile:

---------- Post added 13-jun-2013 at 09:37 ----------

se me olvidaba el eurostoxx50 rebota desde la mm200 :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jun 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Va a costar ver el 7600 de Ibex.



Sip, a algunos les va a costar tener el ojete tal que así...


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Jun 2013)

Que emoción con el guano, ...pero pienso que en menos de un mes estamos en máximos de nuevo


----------



## burbubolsa (13 Jun 2013)




----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2013)

hoy el ibex deja gapsito en 8042-8052 y el eurostoxx tiene pendiente un gapsito en 2708 :fiufiu:


----------



## Algas (13 Jun 2013)

Comienza la bajada de la montaña rusa... la subida ha llevado demasiado tiempo y la adrenalina ya se me había pasado!!! A ver si tocamos suelo y puedo cargarme bien de papelitos baratos ::.

Menos mal que no entré hace dos días en Gamesa... la tentación gacelil era fuerte, menos mal que alguien posteó unas boobs y me distraje...


----------



## atman (13 Jun 2013)

Siyalodecíayo...  que los japos venian dando miedo... o


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2013)

miren el grafico del sp500 y apliquen konkorde  pensais de verdad que la la alcista se va a romper sin mas ? :rolleye: 

han forzado y han conseguido hacer creer que se inicia el guano largamente esperado , pero las ventas de gacelas aterrorizadas les delata y todo esto a unas pocas sesiones del vencimiento trimestral :o


----------



## ponzi (13 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> FCC no se, pero a alguna acerera, en su momento, pienso oparla. Con el permiso del ilustrísimo..... ::



En entornos complejos acerinox se comporta mejor,tienen una estructura de costes mas competitiva, en vez de tener miles y miles de fabricas como arcelor solo han construido unas pocas en enclaves estratégicos.

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...:SM&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native

El gran valor añadido de acerinox esta en su cash flow,el flujo de caja operativo a pesar de estar como estamos sigue creciendo mientras que el capex sigue cayendo.El ultimo año han metido en caja la nada despreciable cifra de 400 mill y estamos hablando de una empresa cuya capitalización no llega ni a 2000 mill y esto sin vender activos.Para que arcelor funcione necesita que la demanda tire con fuerza para poder volver a dejar el beneficio operativo en al menos 5000 mill.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## inversobres (13 Jun 2013)

Se esta oliendo un cosmic reversal...


----------



## paulistano (13 Jun 2013)

Ojo, gamesa marca el minimo de hoy en 3,45..... Alguien llevaba stop dinamico puesto??

Que cosa mas rara


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2013)

no hay mas que disir gente :no:


----------



## TenienteDan (13 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> miren el grafico del sp500 y apliquen konkorde  pensais de verdad que la la alcista se va a romper sin mas ? :rolleye:
> 
> han forzado y han conseguido hacer creer que se inicia el guano largamente esperado , pero las ventas de gacelas aterrorizadas les delata y todo esto a unas pocas sesiones del vencimiento trimestral :o



Si te fias del Konkorde, estás jodido de verdad. ::::::::


----------



## Ilustrador (13 Jun 2013)

Pensamiento con el café cigarrero:

Creo que nos vamos de paseo a los +-7500, aunque no se cuanto tardará. Y digo creo, porque dependerá de como reaccione a los 8000. Esto no es un análisis, tan sólo una suposición, asi que no me hagais caso, simplemente comentemos.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Si te fias del Konkorde, estás jodido de verdad. ::::::::



fijese ustec que el konkorde podia haber marcado ventas de gacelos cualquier dia desde noviembre del 2012 , pero no lo hizo , pero justamente el dia en el que el sp500 esta a punto de romper la alcista va y marca ventas de gacelillas :rolleye:

pero como ustec no sabe leer las señales del mal , inmediatamente piensa que los demas tampoco :ouch:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Jun 2013)

Buenas pasiones rojas,

yo lo que veo es que en el dax futuro en la zona de los 78altos tendriamos que decir hasta aqui bajistas. El guano gusta, pero mucho cansa. 

Viva el siemprealcismos cojones ya.

PS: Jato culero hola.


----------



## Jose (13 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ojo, gamesa marca el minimo de hoy en 3,45..... Alguien llevaba stop dinamico puesto??
> 
> Que cosa mas rara




Se llama ponerse corto, verás como al cierre de sesión o final de semana otro HF, declara otra posición corta.

Saludos,


----------



## Ilustrador (13 Jun 2013)

Unas preguntas al foro: Si en un valor, el precio baja unos céntimos con fuerte volumen, y luego sube con muy poco, ¿Acaso es que los grandes van distribuyendo?, ¿Qué otra cosa podría ser, grosso modo?


----------



## Abner (13 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Hay niveles, hoyga, niveles frescos llevooooo....
> 
> 8239f, casi se ha alcanzado, se podría dar por tocado.
> 8072f
> ...



Siyalodeciayo.... 
De momento lo han respetado bastante. ¿Sabían los leoncios ayer que hoy Japón se iba a la mierda, o los traders japoneses vieron las posiciones leoncias en Europa y actúan en consecuencia? Huevo y gallina.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krim (13 Jun 2013)

> Y uno importante por su alcance "piscológico"...
> 7984f. Para mí que este se lo reservan de nuevo en breve. Además coincide más o menos con el de FranR (7988c) que dió ayer en la caída. Me da que lo van a volver a usar.



Pues parece que el "level" se ha ido "to take by the ass"....Y os recuerdo QUE EL JATO VA LARGO.


----------



## Abner (13 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Pues parece que el "level" se ha ido "to take by the ass"....Y os recuerdo QUE EL JATO VA LARGO.



Hombre. Estos niveles son de ayer sin tocar, hoy estarán generando otros on the fly. Cuando tenga tiempo real.... 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krim (13 Jun 2013)

Ahm, sorry, no me había dado cuenta que el mensaje era de ayer. Recojo mi owned.


----------



## burbubolsa (13 Jun 2013)

Menudo pedazo de troll el abner... me recuerda en exceso al mulder...


----------



## Abner (13 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Ahm, sorry, no me había dado cuenta que el mensaje era de ayer. Recojo mi owned.



Mención especial a franr, el mamón ha clavado su nivel más bajo. No sé cómo lo hace, ese nivel no lo veía en mi sistema anoche.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Abner (13 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Menudo pedazo de troll el abner... me recuerda en exceso al mulder...



Qué, que tal va su detección de niveles? Menudo troll estás hecho con tus deltas

Rabia, rabia.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Mención especial a franr, el mamón ha clavado su nivel más bajo. No sé cómo lo hace, ese nivel no lo veía en mi sistema anoche.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



No lo veo, el nivel mas bajo no es 8030?


----------



## Tio Masclet (13 Jun 2013)

Buscando en posiciones cortas sobre Gamesa, al hilo del comentario del Sr. José, He visto que están abiertas estas dos:

Highbridge Capital Management LLC 0,600	10/06/2013
Oxford Asset Management 0,890	30/05/2013

Si alguien me puede informar de las repercusiones que puede tener esto en la evolución del valor lo agradecería.


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ojo, gamesa marca el minimo de hoy en 3,45..... Alguien llevaba stop dinamico puesto??
> 
> Que cosa mas rara



a eso se le llama poner el culo como la bandera de Japón


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Qué, que tal va su detección de niveles? Menudo troll estás hecho con tus deltas
> 
> Rabia, rabia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



No juegues con fuego....










::::::


----------



## Abner (13 Jun 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> No lo veo, el nivel mas bajo no es 8030?





FranR dijo:


> Me ha preguntado por ese.... y a eso le he respondido No estaría entre mis primeras elecciones. De tag solo el Mónaco...pero er de verdá.
> Edit: Me sonaba el precio muy alto, la edición limitada son 80.000 dólares, recordaba los 10 kilos en pesetas menos rebajja, cuando lo estuve Katando
> 
> 
> ...



Dejo estos anoche en respuesta al mensaje que puse yo con mis niveles.


----------



## burbubolsa (13 Jun 2013)

Acumulacion de volumen en el FDAX esta semana...


----------



## j.w.pepper (13 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Mención especial a franr, el mamón ha clavado su nivel más bajo. No sé cómo lo hace, ese nivel no lo veía en mi sistema anoche.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



Lo del FranR es de física cuántica, vaya crack.


----------



## burbubolsa (13 Jun 2013)

Pues va de puta madre, y lo mejor no es que haya detectado niveles, sino que he detectado tus mentiras y tus trampas. Sigue vendiendo todo el humo que quieras, pero lo de calcular niveles es tan sencillo como detectar acumulaciones de volumen, en diferentes rangos temporales.



Abner dijo:


> Qué, que tal va su detección de niveles? Menudo troll estás hecho con tus deltas
> 
> Rabia, rabia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tonto Simon (13 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Dejo estos anoche en respuesta al mensaje que puse yo con mis niveles.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Gracias, ese no lo habia visto...


----------



## Abner (13 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Pues va de puta madre, y lo mejor no es que haya detectado niveles, sino que he detectado tus mentiras y tus trampas. Sigue vendiendo todo el humo que quieras, pero lo de calcular niveles es tan sencillo como detectar acumulaciones de volumen, en diferentes rangos temporales.



Espero ansioso sus niveles. Iluminenos.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## burbubolsa (13 Jun 2013)

Yo espero ansioso que te vayas a tomar por el culo, troll idiota. Vete a provocar a tu puta madre.



Abner dijo:


> Espero ansioso sus niveles. Iluminenos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Esta mas saneado que el Santander y ha cometido menos locuras vía scripdiv, veremos cuando toque si Botín puede mantener el dividendo en efectivo en 0,6 ya debe rondar los 10000 mill de acciones. Entre 2013-2014 entrar en BBVA por debajo de 5,5 puede ser una gran oportunidad.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2



Debe estar bien, ha sido el único que no cedió al chantaje de entrar en la SAREB :fiufiu:


----------



## burbubolsa (13 Jun 2013)

Las deltas, jojojo...


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (13 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ojo, gamesa marca el minimo de hoy en 3,45..... Alguien llevaba stop dinamico puesto??
> 
> Que cosa mas rara



Yo no, por suerte.

Es la eterna duda con los SL: ¿te protegen en caso de caídas o te exponen a barridos? ¿No vale con un SL mental (y que no se interprete necesariamente al pie de la letra)?


----------



## ghkghk (13 Jun 2013)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Yo no, por suerte.
> 
> Es la eterna duda con los SL: ¿te protegen en caso de caídas o te exponen a barridos? ¿No vale con un SL mental (y que no se interprete necesariamente al pie de la letra)?



No entiendo yo ese minimo (que tb a mi me da el broker). No se como ha perdido durante un instante mas de un 11%. Gracias a Dios estando en el ordenador no llevo stops, pero me pilla de viaje o vacaciones y me lo vuelan...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Jun 2013)

Sólo como tonteria...

hacia mucho tiempo que no veía al Ibex y Dax tan igualados en sus cotizaciones durante tanto tiempo...


----------



## ponzi (13 Jun 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Debe estar bien, ha sido el único que no cedió al chantaje de entrar en la SAREB :fiufiu:



Hombre bien bien no lo se , también se han pringado en algunas cosas ahora si que parece que junto a Bankinter han sido unos bancos bastante conservadores.Mi único problema con BBVA que aunque contablemente en usa,México y turkia van viento en popa no se predecir como puede evolucionar el negocio en esos países.Son países con culturas muy diferentes a la nuestra sobre todo Turkia.Yo me fió mas del BBVA que del Santander


----------



## Claca (13 Jun 2013)

El IBEX en los 8.000 y el sentimiento alcista tan fuerte como en los 8.600, sólo digo eso.


----------



## Maravedi (13 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Yo espero ansioso que te vayas a tomar por el culo, troll idiota. Vete a provocar a tu puta madre.




Caballero es usted un faltón ,tómese el trankimazin


----------



## Ilustrador (13 Jun 2013)

Claca dijo:


> El IBEX en los 8.000 y el sentimiento alcista tan fuerte como en los 8.600, sólo digo eso.



¿Quiere ud. decir que toca guano?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jun 2013)

Claca dijo:


> El IBEX en los 8.000 y el sentimiento alcista tan fuerte como en los 8.600, sólo digo eso.



Eso estaba yo pensando el otro día... :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Claca (13 Jun 2013)

Ilustrador dijo:


> ¿Quiere ud. decir que toca guano?



Para ser justos, llevo diciendo desde hace meses que los 8.600 eran venta de medio plazo, reconociendo que el timing no era importante. Que ahora, 600 puntos más abajo, nos preguntemos si toca guano, es bastante sintomático. Voy a ser sincero, no sé si ahora de forma inmediata vamos a ver otro tramo guanoso, pero no importa, porque pienso que por arriba no hay recorrido y, por lo tanto, tarde o temprano nos daremos un paseo en paracaídas:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-y-de-de-semana-estaras-237.html#post8875055







Lo que escribí en ese post es mucho más relevante de lo que parece. Quién no quiera (o pueda) desarrollar sus propios algoritmos, más le vale entender la importancia de saber situarse en el contexto del mercado, porque es de las pocas armas que tenemos las gacelas para enfrentarnos a los leones.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jun 2013)

Claca eres un grande, y cuando hablas de guano...joder que te compraba la PS4!!!!!!


----------



## Ilustrador (13 Jun 2013)

Pues sigo pensando que nos vamos a los 7500.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2013)

ya estan los trolls jodiendo el glorioso hilo del hvei , entre bulbabolsa , flanderERRE y claca se estan cargando el hilo :ouch:


----------



## juanfer (13 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Sólo como tonteria...
> 
> hacia mucho tiempo que no veía al Ibex y Dax tan igualados en sus cotizaciones durante tanto tiempo...



Pronto el DAX adelantará al IBEX, sino fijaros en la cotización del indice de Grecia cuando fueron rescatados.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2013)

ahi va el sp500 a un pasito de abrir por encima de la alcista :Baile:

claca pezkeñin te ass contagiado del sentimiento gacelo , aun tenemos que atacar por ultima vez a la jran bajista y esta vez puede que la superemos :no:


----------



## ponzi (13 Jun 2013)

Pirata estoy mirando CPU'S...

Estoy entre i5 o AMD y de gráfica no se si Radeon o GeForce:

http://www.pccomponentes.com/ordenadores_sobremesa/intel_i5/

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Abner (13 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pirata estoy mirando CPU'S...
> 
> Estoy entre i5 o AMD y de gráfica no se si Radeon o GeForce:
> 
> ...



i5 y radeon 
Es lo que llevo yo. Y también comprado en pccomponentes 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (13 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> i5 y radeon
> Es lo que llevo yo. Y también comprado en pccomponentes
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



Y que tal te va?De gráfica tienes 1g?Mi ordenador actual no puede con las hojas de calculo que le meto

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Abner (13 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Y que tal te va?De gráfica tienes 1g?Mi ordenador actual no puede con las hojas de calculo que le meto
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2



De lujo. Battlefield 3 hasta arriba full hd. Radeon 6970, 2 gigas creo que eran

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (13 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> De lujo. Battlefield 3 hasta arriba full hd. Radeon 6970, 2 gigas creo que eran
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



Muchas gracias voy a optar por el i5


----------



## Krim (13 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pirata estoy mirando CPU'S...
> 
> Estoy entre i5 o AMD y de gráfica no se si Radeon o GeForce:
> 
> ...



¿Vas a jugar? i5. AMD ni te lo plantees para micro.

Gráfica, dime tus juegos favoritos y te recomiendo XD.


----------



## sinnombrex (13 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Muchas gracias voy a optar por el i5



Grafica si no vas a jugar con una ati 7750 (mejor la 7770 por 10 euros mas) o una nvidia 650 TI vas sobrado.

No se como seran las hojas de calculo que mueves y que pc tendras, pero es raro que te quedes sin potencia, quizas podria ser memoria ram.

En tarjetas graficas de estas caracteristicas, que son de gama baja con 1 gb de ram en grafica vas sobrado, 2 gb con lo aprovecharia el chip grafico.

El I5 esta genial, ahora acaban de salir los nuevos I5 haswell aunque no los recomiendan mucho porque se calientan bastante. A mi me parece buena opcion el viejo y el nuevo.

Ahora me tengo que ir, sino te configuraba un ordenador por componentes silencioso y rapido. Te recomiendo un disco duro SSD (samsung 840 no el modelo pro que sube mucho) para windows y principales aplicaciones, le da una fluidez a todos los programas muy recomendable.

Edito.: la ati 7770 y la nvidia 650 TI necesitan una fuente de alimentacion decente para ponerle un cable directo a la grafica.


----------



## azkunaveteya (13 Jun 2013)

la mejor página para comparar gráficas:

Mobile Graphics Cards - Benchmark List - NotebookCheck.net Tech


cuanto más arriba, mejor


----------



## rohirrim (13 Jun 2013)

al final no se hunde el Ibex, no?

si ez ke zemos lo mehore....


----------



## Krim (13 Jun 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Grafica si no vas a jugar con una ati 7750 (mejor la 7770 por 10 euros mas) o una nvidia 650 TI vas sobrado.
> 
> No se como seran las hojas de calculo que mueves y que pc tendras, pero es raro que te quedes sin potencia, quizas podria ser memoria ram.
> 
> ...



¿Donde has visto que se calienten? Porque yo lo que miré no me suena leer nada de eso, es raro. Creo que se calientan lo mismo que los Ivy.


> Ahora me tengo que ir, sino te configuraba un ordenador por componentes silencioso y rapido. Te recomiendo un disco duro SSD (samsung 840 no el modelo pro que sube mucho) para windows y principales aplicaciones, le da una fluidez a todos los programas muy recomendable.



Amén hermano. SSD=Mayor avance en la informática de usuario de los últimos 5 años.



> Edito.: la ati 7770 y la nvidia 650 TI necesitan una fuente de alimentacion decente para ponerle un cable directo a la grafica.



Si tu fuente de alimentación no puede alimentar eso, entonces quizá no debería estar en tu ordenador. EMNTHO
(Lo sé, soy muy nazi para eso XD)


----------



## ponzi (13 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Vas a jugar? i5. AMD ni te lo plantees para micro.
> 
> Gráfica, dime tus juegos favoritos y te recomiendo XD.



No he sido mucho de jugar aunque hay uno que es mi perdición....


3DJuegos

Siempre me ha gustado ver pegar saltos a Lara Croft mientras resolvía acertijos:rolleye:....luego termine en burbuja viendo las boobs que postea bertok o el pirata, que vueltas da la vida.

Otro al que he jugado y me enganche bastante fue al princes of persia ,llegue hasta el 3

prince of persia - Buscar con Google

Y tengo por casa el assasin creed que aun no lo he probado porque la gráfica que tengo no me vale, parece parecido al princes of persía.


----------



## sinnombrex (13 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Donde has visto que se calienten? Porque yo lo que miré no me suena leer nada de eso, es raro. Creo que se calientan lo mismo que los Ivy.
> 
> Amén hermano. SSD=Mayor avance en la informática de usuario de los últimos 5 años.



En pruebas de overclock les cuesta mucho pasarlos de 4.3 GHz y 4.4 Ghz incluso con refrigeraciones decentes pasadas por agua, mientras que los ivy subian algo mas y los sandy te llegaban a los 4.8 Ghz con facilidad.

Puedes buscar quejas de usuarios finales y algunos distribuidores que antes de tenerlo en las manos anunciaban que los iban a vender a 4.5Ghz con overclock y finalmente han tenido que bajarlos a 4.3 Ghz


----------



## ponzi (13 Jun 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Grafica si no vas a jugar con una ati 7750 (mejor la 7770 por 10 euros mas) o una nvidia 650 TI vas sobrado.
> 
> No se como seran las hojas de calculo que mueves y que pc tendras, pero es raro que te quedes sin potencia, quizas podria ser memoria ram.
> 
> ...




Y si me da algún día por recordar buenos tiempos y le meto algún juego como este??Pero solo algo ocasional


3DJuegos


----------



## TenienteDan (13 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pirata estoy mirando CPU'S...
> 
> Estoy entre i5 o AMD y de gráfica no se si Radeon o GeForce:
> 
> ...



Qué vas a hacer con el nuevo PC?

Jugar? diseñar? o sólo ofimática + tal vez pelis HD?

Yo tengo un i5-3750@4,2ghz y es una maravilla. Pero la gráfica no la renové, y sigo una GTX560Ti que es suficiente para los juegos a los que juego  ya tocará a finales de este año para catar algunas cosillas curiosas que van a salir.

Si lo quieres para abrir tus xlsx con fluidez y bien rápido prioriza la compra del SSD sobre el resto de componentes... no te arrepentirás.


----------



## Krim (13 Jun 2013)

Bueno, como tienes gamesas, supongo que te puedes permitir una de estas :

Sapphire Radeon HD 7790 1GB GDDR5 11210-00-20G Tarjeta Grfica
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost OC 2GB GDDR5 GV-N65TBOC-2GD Tarjeta Grfica

Con eso y un i5, puedes jugar en detalles medio-alto sin problemas. 

Sinnombrex, los haswell son malos overclockers, pero a stock no se calientan más que los Ivy, creo.


----------



## inversobres (13 Jun 2013)

Extremando el dolor... Igual tenemos sorpresas hoy.


----------



## ponzi (13 Jun 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Qué vas a hacer con el nuevo PC?
> 
> Jugar? diseñar? o sólo ofimática + tal vez pelis HD?
> 
> Yo tengo un i5-3750@4,2ghz y es una maravilla. Pero la gráfica no la renové, y sigo una GTX560Ti que es suficiente para los juegos a los que juego  ya tocará a finales de este año para catar algunas cosillas curiosas que van a salir.



Hojas enlazadas con tablas dinámicas y con bastantes datos, ahora mismo tengo un dual core y le cuesta.También para ver pelis,ofimática y ponle unos 2 juegos al año.Viendo que tantos foreros usáis el i5 y esta muy bien de precio creo que tengo ya adjudicado el micro


----------



## sinnombrex (13 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Bueno, como tienes gamesas, supongo que te puedes permitir una de estas :
> 
> Sapphire Radeon HD 7790 1GB GDDR5 11210-00-20G Tarjeta Grfica
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost OC 2GB GDDR5 GV-N65TBOC-2GD Tarjeta Grfica
> ...



Con esto que te recomienda krim podras jugar, aunque en juegos tampoco soy ningun experto.

Eso si, piensa que esas graficas en el mundo del juego son gama baja (quizas mejor media baja) por lo que no podras poner los detalles en altos si juegas en full HD.

Pero para algo ocasional son buenas graficas.


----------



## FranR (13 Jun 2013)

Playeros días ::

Que buena jornada, de momento medida, aunque pensaba que el mínimo iba a estar 20 más arriba de nivel. No tengo datos aquí, solo cervezas, pero si vuelven a probar el mínimo habrá que estar fuera hasta que decidan dirección. De momento apuesto por techo CP y proyección alcista, que para eso estoy dentro.


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Muchas gracias voy a optar por el i5



pues yo tengo un i3 y de lujo podía potar por un i5 pero no y eso que hubiese salido gratis y es un Toshiba ya que devolvian el dinero el dinero si comprabas un i5 o un i7 si la selección ganaba el mundial y lo ganó así me quede con un pc cutre y muy caro por 100€ de presupuesto ::::S:´(


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2013)

vamos ibex hijoeputa , vuelve a atacar la jran bajista , el poder de MV te obliga :no:


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Jun 2013)

venga MTS el mejor del ibex....de aqui a los 11


----------



## Krim (13 Jun 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> venga MTS el mejor del ibex....de aqui a los 11



¿Pero sigues dentro loco? Yo me salí con el rabo entre las piernas a 9,61X...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Jun 2013)

Hoy toca alcismo usano, o al menos eso parece. :fiufiu:
Yo he comprado en 1610.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2013)

los gringos preparidos para abrir por encima de la alcista , pedazo de trampa para osos 

parecia que no hibamos a tener verano , pero a estas horas hace un calorazo terrible en mandril :ouch:


----------



## paulistano (13 Jun 2013)

San ereh una iaputaaaaa

En fin...me he salido a ,19.....ahora ,28......a ver que pasaienso:


Me refiero a ver que pasa con el ibex....no con pandoro, eso esta claro:ouch:

Que os venia venirrrr8:


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2013)

nos venia venir o ke aze paulistano :o


----------



## inversobres (13 Jun 2013)

Os lo adverti, hoy era el dia perfecto para liarla y lo estan haciendo. Mejor estar fuera.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Jun 2013)

Pepón yo te himboco, muéstrate.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Jun 2013)

Que nivel de Pepe Luí

No sólo no tiene ni zorra , (para el tradel de prestige que está hecho), sino que le meten un owned al superar los máximo al cuarto de hora de salir el dato.

_Los dos datos que hemos conocido hoy, tanto el de paro semanal como el de ventas al por menor son buenos, y las bolsas bajan. Es lo de siempre, datos buenos bajada de la bolsas, porque esto otorga menos posibilidades de que siga la QE. Es una obsesión total con este tema. Es tremendo, pero el mercado quiere malos datos sobre su economía, para que siga la QE._


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Pero sigues dentro loco? Yo me salí con el rabo entre las piernas a 9,61X...



estoy hasta los.... de vender justo antes de darse la vuelta, ya he tomado la determinación de aguantar lo que sea y con la volatilidad que hay y movimientos raro raro raros que hay, todo es posible.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Jun 2013)

Se va a sufrir algo...

lo que no tengo tan claro es si va a ser mucho (1580 (SP)) o poco (1600 ¿? )


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Se va a sufrir algo...
> 
> lo que no tengo tan claro es si va a ser mucho (1580 (SP)) o poco (1600 ¿? )



1580 dice la gacelilla :ouch: si rompen la alcista la caida sera gorda , a la mm200 como minimo 

---------- Post added 13-jun-2013 at 15:35 ----------

apertura exactamente por encima de la alcista y la mm50 ienso:

---------- Post added 13-jun-2013 at 15:42 ----------

vamos gringuitos a por los 2000 punteques :Baile:

---------- Post added 13-jun-2013 at 15:48 ----------

fuera , cerramos largos en 8075 :o


----------



## FranR (13 Jun 2013)

Menos mal ya va a subir con libertad!!!


----------



## jopitxujo (13 Jun 2013)

Ya era hora gato.


----------



## Krim (13 Jun 2013)

Y basta ya de cambiar de posición. O te pones corto o largo, pero lo de cambiar de posición cada 2 horas hace que palmemos pasta a manta.

Por cierto, si esto se pone verde, exijo la foto del vejete diciendo "Toma reversal!!" :XX:


----------



## inversobres (13 Jun 2013)

Cosmic reversal. Veremos si no tenemos otro a la hora de la merienda (de negros). Luego es cuando aparece la euforia y se follan a todo bicho con patas.

Suposiciones y supositorios, tengo para todos.


----------



## FranR (13 Jun 2013)

El mamón tenia el índice frenado con sus paperlargos


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2013)

corto 8100 , el gap del eurostoxx se acaba de cerrar ienso:

---------- Post added 13-jun-2013 at 16:14 ----------

soltamos los cortitos en 8070 :Baile:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Jun 2013)

Falsa alarma, seguimos alcistas. :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2013)

y volvemos a la carga largos 8065 :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (13 Jun 2013)

Volvemos a entrar en san....


----------



## Janus (13 Jun 2013)

Chatines, disfruten de la soleada tarde. No pasa nada interesante en los mercados.


----------



## j.w.pepper (13 Jun 2013)

Está usted corti-largo como de costumbre señor gato.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Está usted corti-largo como de costumbre señor gato.



mas bien largui-corto :rolleye:

demasiada gacela aterrorizada vendiendo to , MV va largo pensando en el vencimiento trimestral y en la jran bajista ienso:


----------



## FranR (13 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mas bien largui-corto :rolleye:
> 
> demasiada gacela aterrorizada vendiendo to , MV va largo pensando en el vencimiento trimestral y en la jran bajista ienso:



Cómo han ido las maniobras maniobras? San Gregorio quizás?::


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2013)

¿ el cualo ? ienso:

cada dia estas mas raro flanderERRE , te lo azes mirar o ke azes ? :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (13 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ¿ el cualo ? ienso:
> Las
> cada dia estas mas raro flanderERRE , te lo azes mirar o ke azes ? :fiufiu:



No disimules Arensivia!!! Que día más bueno... hasta chapuzon en la playa


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (13 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> San ereh una iaputaaaaa
> 
> En fin...me he salido a ,19.....ahora ,28......a ver que pasaienso:
> 
> ...



SI te has salido a 5,19 eso quiere decir que te las he comprado yo. Ya te contaré que tal les ha ido en la vida.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Jun 2013)

Yo no me fiaría mucho todavía...


----------



## Janus (13 Jun 2013)

Los 7,8K en Ibex parecen muy probables.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> No disimules Arensivia!!! Que día más bueno... hasta chapuzon en la playa



[YOUTUBE]i8-krnbCodA[/YOUTUBE]


Estoy viendo ya a ranas con cantimplora por la Gran vía Granaína....


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Los 7,8K en Ibex parecen muy probables.



el soporte es la mm200 , si la rompen en semanal los 7,8k seran solo el principio , ahora sera una lucha a muelte entre la jran bajista y la mm200 :no:


----------



## Janus (13 Jun 2013)

Aviso beneficioso para sus bolsillos.

Portugal Telecom is a huge bullshit. Una cosa es lo que debería valer y otra lo que cotiza. Al bolsista solo le interesa lo que alguien está dispuesto a transaccionar por ello.
Si pierde los 3 euros, lancen hordas de cortos como si fuese un Bankia tambaleándose. En IG hay disponibilidad de estos cortos.

---------- Post added 13-jun-2013 at 16:47 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> el soporte es la mm200 , si la rompen en semanal los 7,8k seran solo el principio , ahora sera una lucha a muelte entre la jran bajista y la mm200 :no:



Es imposible acertar porque está a medio camino entre el importante soporte y la importante resistencia. Manda el SP.


----------



## paulistano (13 Jun 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> SI te has salido a 5,19 eso quiere decir que te las he comprado yo. Ya te contaré que tal les ha ido en la vida.




Hace poco me he vuelto a meter.... No era tan fiero el guano como lo pintaban..... Jeje, vamos a veer....


----------



## inversobres (13 Jun 2013)

Vaya hachazo al VIX. El dia ya esta hecho, no hay mas. Hoy usa sube.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Vaya hachazo al VIX. El dia ya esta hecho, no hay mas. Hoy usa sube.



ganas de cerrar largos aumentando :ouch:


----------



## Tio Masclet (13 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ganas de cerrar largos aumentando :ouch:



Como nos echa la gambita. ¡Póngase corto ya!


----------



## mecir (13 Jun 2013)

Están esperando a que cierre Europa para meter el hostión padre, se supone que para arriba, pero ojo no se precipite nadie que el sp está justo en el precipicio, al borde de romper la directriz alcista iniciada hace 7 meses.

No habría que precipitarse, no pasa nada por esperar a ver, no vaya a ser que toque bajada pero de las de echarse a temblar, ya que si rompe ese soporte...

La esperanza de premio en relación al riesgo invita a comprar un vix, ya que las posibles ganancias son muy superiores a las posibles pérdidas (el vix nunca baja de 10 y está en 17.5 ahora mismo y en la crisis de 2007 subió a 80 en pocos días), ello quiere decir que con un minivix arriesgaríamos 700 euros y podríamos ganar 6700 euros. La proporción es casi de 10 a 1 y sin embargo la probabilidad de subir no es casi de 10 veces la probabilidad de bajar, luego habemus value.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Jun 2013)

El oro en caída libre. :fiufiu:


----------



## Tio Masclet (13 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> El oro en caída libre. :fiufiu:



Lo esperamos más abajo.


----------



## mecir (13 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> El oro en caída libre. :fiufiu:



todavía no, eso es en caso de perder los 1350$

a ver que pasa con el sp ahora que cierran los mercados europeos, lo normal es que hagan una barrida hacia abajo para cepillarse los stops gaceriles y a continuación metan el cohete hacia arriba


----------



## Krim (13 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Se va a sufrir algo...
> 
> lo que no tengo tan claro es si va a ser mucho (1580 (SP)) o poco (1600 ¿? )



Pues no les veo sufriendo mucho a estos putos yankis no...::


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Jun 2013)

Abner, huele a acumulación

a que si?


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2013)

MV el zahori espera gap al alza para mañana , bienvenidito señol mecir y para la proxima traiga noticias frescas :o


----------



## Abner (13 Jun 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Abner, huele a acumulación
> 
> a que si?



Mm. No sé no sé. Tiene más bien pinta de distribución. Esta noche te comento. 

No me gusta demasiado que caigan con gaps. Más que nada porque podría indicar que actúan de extranjis en el after y ahí es difícil cazarlos. Mi idea de caídas son como la del otro día. Sostenidas, sin gaps.

Es un escenario raro. Quizá no desplieguen toda la onda, estarán con la mosca por si el sp se ahostia. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Jun 2013)

A Tubacex no le ha ido muy bien con la noticia ¿no?

La UE denuncia a China ante la OMC por imponer aranceles a tubos de acero - Yahoo! Finanzas España


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Jun 2013)

Hoy el petroleo está empezando una alcista con timidez.
Alguno sabe si está correlado con el SP500? :ouch:


----------



## inversobres (13 Jun 2013)

No me atrevo a decir mucho pero en toda la subida del sp en el año el petroleo ha estado neutral a bajista...


----------



## Cascooscuro (13 Jun 2013)

mecir dijo:


> Están esperando a que cierre Europa para meter el hostión padre, se supone que para arriba, pero ojo no se precipite nadie que el sp está justo en el precipicio, al borde de romper la directriz alcista iniciada hace 7 meses.
> 
> No habría que precipitarse, no pasa nada por esperar a ver, no vaya a ser que toque bajada pero de las de echarse a temblar, ya que si rompe ese soporte...
> 
> La esperanza de premio en relación al riesgo invita a comprar un vix, ya que las posibles ganancias son muy superiores a las posibles pérdidas (el vix nunca baja de 10 y está en 17.5 ahora mismo y en la crisis de 2007 subió a 80 en pocos días), ello quiere decir que con un minivix arriesgaríamos 700 euros y podríamos ganar 6700 euros. La proporción es casi de 10 a 1 y sin embargo la probabilidad de subir no es casi de 10 veces la probabilidad de bajar, luego habemus value.



Y donde se puede operar con minis VIX? Yo opero con IG y renta4 y ninguno de los dos lo tiene...


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Jun 2013)

venga, 8 dias mas como hoy en arcerlor, y entro en beneficios.....


----------



## Malus (13 Jun 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Y donde se puede operar con minis VIX? Yo opero con IG y renta4 y ninguno de los dos lo tiene...



En r4 si se puede. No me acuerdo del nombre del indice internacional al que corresponde pero si pones vix en el buscador de valores te lleva a el.


----------



## mecir (13 Jun 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Y donde se puede operar con minis VIX? Yo opero con IG y renta4 y ninguno de los dos lo tiene...



renta 4 si que lo tiene, busca bien

de hecho yo acabo de salirme hace poco del que tenía comprado porque efectivamente el sp tiene toda la pinta de irse para la parte alta del canal alcista

renta4 tiene tanto vix como minivix, solo tienes que iniciar tu sesión e irte a la pestaña "derivados", ahí te salen los dos entre el nikkei y el aex


----------



## Cascooscuro (13 Jun 2013)

Malus dijo:


> En r4 si se puede. No me acuerdo del nombre del indice internacional al que corresponde pero si pones vix en el buscador de valores te lleva a el.



Lo he encontrado pero no me deja contratar. No sale el botón.




mecir dijo:


> renta 4 si que lo tiene, busca bien
> 
> de hecho yo acabo de salirme hace poco del que tenía comprado porque efectivamente el sp tiene toda la pinta de irse para la parte alta del canal alcista
> 
> renta4 tiene tanto vix como minivix, solo tienes que iniciar tu sesión e irte a la pestaña "derivados", ahí te salen los dos entre el nikkei y el aex



No puedo "clickar" en derivados. Aparece en negrita y no es clickable. (EDITO: Parezco tonto...solo es el titulo).


Quizas debo hacer solicitud a renta4?


----------



## mecir (13 Jun 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Lo he encontrado pero no me deja contratar. No sale el botón.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



para operar con derivados primero tienes que solicitarlo, al intentar contratar un derivado te debería haber salido una pantallita diciendo que llames a un teléfono o hagas click para activar automaticamente la opción y entonces podrás operar con derivados dentro de 24 horas


----------



## Cascooscuro (13 Jun 2013)

mecir dijo:


> para operar con derivados primero tienes que solicitarlo, te debería haber salido una pantallita diciendo que llames a un teléfono o hagas click y entonces podrás operar con derivados dentro de 24 horas



Ahora lo he visto...pero dentro de derivados hay varias opciones (MEFF, Internacionales, CFD's...).
Cual debo solicitar?


----------



## mecir (13 Jun 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Ahora lo he visto...pero dentro de derivados hay varias opciones (MEFF, Internacionales, CFD's...).
> Cual debo solicitar?



ufff, veo que estás muy verde, mejor no te metas pq el riesgo de perder pasta es importante si no controlas lo suficiente del tema

el meff es para derivados nacionales (mercado español de futuros financieros), en el caso del vix serían internacionales ya que el vix es una réplica inversa (no del todo pero casi) del sp500 yanqui


----------



## Cascooscuro (13 Jun 2013)

mecir dijo:


> ufff, veo que estás muy verde, mejor no te metas pq el riesgo de perder pasta es importante si no controlas lo suficiente del tema
> 
> el meff es para derivados nacionales (mercado español de futuros financieros), en el caso del vix serían internacionales ya que el vix es una réplica inversa (no del todo pero casi) del sp500 yanqui



No no...si opero con CFD's con IGMarkets desde hace años y programo con Metatrader...el problema es que Renta4 es lo menos intuitivo que he visto en mi vida!


----------



## mecir (13 Jun 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> No no...si opero con CFD's con IGMarkets desde hace años y programo con Metatrader...el problema es que Renta4 es lo menos intuitivo que he visto en mi vida!



okis dokis, entendido

pues en renta4 se pueden hacer coberturas interesantes del sp, por ejemplo al alza puedes comprar etf que replican el índice y a la baja el vix, conociendo las sobrereacciones del vix hay margen suficiente para combinando ambas hacer lo que en argot apuesteril se conoce como un surebet y en argot bursatil se conoce como arbitraje


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Jun 2013)

He cerrado la posición del SP en 1625 y por hoy lo dejo. 
Retirarse a tiempo es una victoria.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Jun 2013)

Tiene una pinta de pegar una soltada criminal en cualquier momento.

Lo mismo mañana con el vencimiento trimestral nos llevan a las profundidades abisales, pero vamos, desde el cariño.


----------



## pollastre (13 Jun 2013)

Propicios días, Clackerty.

Brillante tu análisis y tu intuición m/p. Sólo un par de líneas para comentarte que los algos cuantitativos soportan tu hipótesis de mercado.

En lengua vernácula, si mis queridos cacharros no mienten y yo no me equivoco en la interpretación, la que se viene es mortal.

Ya hostiaron a muchísima gente en el medio-falso rebote del 804x hace una semana (tendrías que haber visto esta mañana cómo salían despavoridos los retails pillados en el Gapsito Diablo a la baja, segundos después de abrirse el mercado de futuros... corrían como conejos, eso son ventas a pérdida y lo demás tontería :fiufiu::fiufiu: ).

Pero es que ahora han vuelto a entrar al calor del "wow wow Gupsy ! Un rebote en los 8K suena muy molón !! ", y otra vez los han vuelto a cazar.

Visita a los 7K9, extensión de principal bajista posible en 7K8. 



Claca dijo:


> Para ser justos, llevo diciendo desde hace meses que los 8.600 eran venta de medio plazo, reconociendo que el timing no era importante. Que ahora, 600 puntos más abajo, nos preguntemos si toca guano, es bastante sintomático. Voy a ser sincero, no sé si ahora de forma inmediata vamos a ver otro tramo guanoso, pero no importa, porque pienso que por arriba no hay recorrido y, por lo tanto, tarde o temprano nos daremos un paseo en paracaídas:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-y-de-de-semana-estaras-237.html#post8875055
> 
> ...


----------



## Malus (13 Jun 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> No no...si opero con CFD's con IGMarkets desde hace años y programo con Metatrader...el problema es que Renta4 es lo menos intuitivo que he visto en mi vida!



Vete a derivados internacionales, selecciona el mercado CBOE y ahi te aparece el vix. Yo tengo contratado para operar en el meff y con eso tambien puedo contratar el vix.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Jun 2013)

Me parece estupendo...

Pasar de ganancias de 400 millones de euros a perdidas reales de 6000 millones debería ser penable de por vida, y que no toquen un puto excel hasta que el jato haga un trading con beneficios.

Economía expedienta a Deloitte por las cuentas de la salida a bolsa de Bankia - elEconomista.es


----------



## inversobres (13 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tiene una pinta de pegar una soltada criminal en cualquier momento.
> 
> Lo mismo mañana con el vencimiento trimestral nos llevan a las profundidades abisales, pero vamos, desde el cariño.



Por hoy ya esta hecho el dia. Cierre en maximos en usa.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Por hoy ya esta hecho el dia. Cierre en maximos en usa.



Tiene mucho peligro,... mucho peligro...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me parece estupendo...
> 
> Pasar de ganancias de 400 millones de euros a perdidas reales de 6000 millones debería ser penable de por vida, y que no toquen un puto excel hasta que el jato haga un trading con beneficios.
> 
> Economía expedienta a Deloitte por las cuentas de la salida a bolsa de Bankia - elEconomista.es



Mero gesto de cara la galería.
La OPV de Bankia era una treta intencional para colarle la deuda tóxica a los pequeños inversores. El gobierno debería expedientarse a sí mismo por eso. :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (13 Jun 2013)

Ya habíamos avisado que el SP no había roto nada relevante por abajo. Culos rotos.

Por cierto, bajará Arch Coal hasta 2,35 usd?. Ahí queda.


----------



## burbubolsa (13 Jun 2013)

[YOUTUBE]SII-jhEd-a0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ddddd (13 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ya habíamos avisado que el SP no había roto nada relevante por abajo. Culos rotos.
> 
> Por cierto, bajará Arch Coal hasta 2,35 usd?. Ahí queda.



Buenas noches.

Sobre Yingli, ¿cómo la ves a corto plazo?

Saludos.


----------



## burbubolsa (13 Jun 2013)

Divertido, muy divertido el llamamiento del claca a abandonar toda esperanza, jojojo. Otro a la lista de los troles.

Si alguien no sabe, mejor que se olvide de contextos ni polleces, porque quien se deja aconsejar en decisiones bursatiles pierde seguro. Otra cosa es dejarse aconsejar en tecnicas de decision, y si es con espiritu critico, mejor.


----------



## Janus (13 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Propicios días, Clackerty.
> 
> Brillante tu análisis y tu intuición m/p. Sólo un par de líneas para comentarte que los algos cuantitativos soportan tu hipótesis de mercado.
> 
> ...




A mí me encantaría un 7200 o menos para que FCC se vaya sobre los 6 euros por título. Con el reward que le hemos sacado recientemente .... tendríamos un equivalente de entrada a 4 y pico. Vamos, para darse una buena fiesta.

Vamos a ver porque si por lo que fuera le metieran al SP por debajo de los 1600 se podría generar una bajista intermedia, normal tras haber subido tanto, y nos pondría muchos valores del IBEX a precios para pensar. Pero ojos antes que cerebro, queremos verlo.

Ya no te digo nada de la galleta que se pegaría el DAX si el SP se pone a corregir.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> miren el grafico del sp500 y apliquen konkorde  pensais de verdad que la la alcista se va a romper sin mas ? :rolleye:
> 
> han forzado y han conseguido hacer creer que se inicia el guano largamente esperado , pero las ventas de gacelas aterrorizadas les delata y todo esto a unas pocas sesiones del vencimiento trimestral :o





muertoviviente dijo:


> no hay mas que disir gente :no:





TenienteDan dijo:


> Si te fias del Konkorde, estás jodido de verdad. ::::::::





muertoviviente dijo:


> fijese ustec que el konkorde podia haber marcado ventas de gacelos cualquier dia desde noviembre del 2012 , pero no lo hizo , pero justamente el dia en el que el sp500 esta a punto de romper la alcista va y marca ventas de gacelillas :rolleye:
> 
> pero como ustec no sabe leer las señales del mal , inmediatamente piensa que los demas tampoco :ouch:





chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenas pasiones rojas,
> 
> yo lo que veo es que en el dax futuro en la zona de los 78altos tendriamos que decir hasta aqui bajistas. El guano gusta, pero mucho cansa.
> 
> ...




un poco de yalodeciayoismo muertovivientista , de owneo y de paso devolvemos el saludo al chinito cablon 

vamos a celebrar el subidon gringo a punta de whisky con sprite , salud y no olvideis que es juelnes :Baile:


----------



## Janus (13 Jun 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Sobre Yingli, ¿cómo la ves a corto plazo?
> 
> Saludos.



te voy a dejar con cara de poker. Yingli es alcista porque está sobre una muy clara directriz alcista. Para quienes estén dentro, lo tienen tan fácil como respetar ese punto.
Para quienes están fuera, no es momento de entrar porque están mariconeando mucho sobre esa directriz y cada vez está más pegado a ella con máximos decrecientes. Hay que esperar porque hay riesgo de que la pierda. Las velas en timeframe diario se están acortando en amplitud por lo que es probable que un día dé un velón rojo rompedor. Eso supone un stop que se lo fuma con el slipage.


----------



## inversobres (13 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Por hoy ya esta hecho el dia. Cierre en maximos en usa.



Me reafirmo y toque a los wolframios.

Sigue entrando mierda al hilo...


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Me reafirmo y toque a los wolframios.
> 
> Sigue entrando mierda al hilo...



por fin un poco de autocritica :Aplauso:


----------



## inversobres (13 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> por fin un poco de autocritica :Aplauso:



Esa fina ironia me resulta familiar... yo tambien te quiero.


----------



## Plimo del jato (13 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> por fin un poco de autocritica :Aplauso:



Aaayyyy Pliiiiimo mala vida, no hagas el ganso con estos señores. Luego te pegan y dejan pa'llaaaá de la cabessa.

aver si asiertas algo pq con tus predissiones no se save si vas largo o korto. Aclarate, estas dejando en mal lugar a la familia gatuna más ssingona del perú.


----------



## Abner (13 Jun 2013)

Pues al final sí ha sido una sesión de acumulación. 2100 contratos en estos momentos. Y viendo los niveles, parece que las caídas continúan.

Niveles para mañana generados hoy y que no se han tocado.
8000(f)
7977(f)
7926(f) con posible extensión hasta el 7911(f).

Buena suerte.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Esa fina ironia me resulta familiar... yo tambien te quiero.



pues MV no te quiere , a menos que te invites a un yogulado , MV tiene mucha caloh :o


----------



## Janus (13 Jun 2013)

Hay una bajista muy interesante en timeframe de horas en el SP. Está a punto de que el r/r sea muy bueno.

Botón de short preparado.


----------



## juanfer (13 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me parece estupendo...
> 
> Pasar de ganancias de 400 millones de euros a perdidas reales de 6000 millones debería ser penable de por vida, y que no toquen un puto excel hasta que el jato haga un trading con beneficios.
> 
> Economía expedienta a Deloitte por las cuentas de la salida a bolsa de Bankia - elEconomista.es



Luego vienen con que el sector bancario es el más regulado del mundo, etc. Acaso el bde no lo sabía.


----------



## juanfer (13 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hay una bajista muy interesante en timeframe de horas en el SP. Está a punto de que el r/r sea muy bueno.
> 
> Botón de short preparado.



La ultima hora casi siempre es alcista.


----------



## Janus (13 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hay una bajista muy interesante en timeframe de horas en el SP. Está a punto de que el r/r sea muy bueno.
> 
> Botón de short preparado.



Botón apretado, cantado en directo of course.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hay una bajista muy interesante en timeframe de horas en el SP. Está a punto de que el r/r sea muy bueno.
> 
> Botón de short preparado.



es muy probable que el sp500 este haciendo un HCH , ahora estamos empezando el camino de los maximos que corresponderian a la cabeza del probable e hipotetico HCH :bla:


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Jun 2013)

Han hecho crateres en los ojales en dos días en un sentido y en otro,...dios santo


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Botón apretado, cantado en directo of course.



Desapretelo plimo ::


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2013)

Paso a saludar.

Otro día más con el SP arriba y el culibex arrastrándose por el fango.

Comprad, os está dando la oportunidad de montar en el tren del dinero :::fiufiu:::


----------



## Janus (13 Jun 2013)

El SP cerrará en <34? ::

---------- Post added 13-jun-2013 at 21:52 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> Desapretelo plimo ::



Está muy bien que seas alcista :8:


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Paso a saludar.
> 
> Otro día más con el SP arriba y el culibex arrastrándose por el fango.
> 
> Comprad, os está dando la oportunidad de montar en el tren del dinero :::fiufiu:::



estas deseando lo del trenesito he madame bertok :rolleye:


----------



## inversobres (13 Jun 2013)

Mañana en otro envite lo ponen en los 60-70 y tan tranquilos. Otro dia mas sin el fin del mundo.


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estas deseando lo del trenesito he madame bertok :rolleye:



Más tonto y no naces, caimán 8:

Sin mal rollo eh ::


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Más tonto y no naces, caimán 8:
> 
> Sin mal rollo eh ::



claro que sin mal rollo mi helmano , la verdad es que estoy con ganas de vacilar al personal y el whiskyto ya se me subio , bueno me voy a servirme otra y a terminar de ver al Don juan de marco , Marlon Brando lo borda :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> claro que sin mal rollo mi helmano , la verdad es que estoy con ganas de vacilar al personal y el whiskyto ya se me subio , bueno me voy a servirme otra y a terminar de ver al Don juan de marco , Marlon Brando lo borda :Aplauso:



Te pasas el día mamando :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Janus (13 Jun 2013)

Novavax muy interesante en los últimos 4 minutos. Ya estaba pensando en cerrar la posición por pérdida de momentum.


----------



## inversobres (13 Jun 2013)

Ahi esta chapando en maximos, mañana pepinazo en eu. Son vencimientos mañana no?

Vaya hostia que le han metido al vix...::


----------



## tarrito (13 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Te pasas el día mamando :ouch::ouch::ouch:



y bebiendo también :ouch:


----------



## J-Z (13 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> un poco de yalodeciayoismo muertovivientista , de owneo y de paso devolvemos el saludo al chinito cablon
> 
> vamos a celebrar el subidon gringo a punta de whisky con sprite , salud y no olvideis que es juelnes :Baile:



Bien jato, subo tu rating de 1/100 a 2 aciertos por cada 100.


----------



## burbubolsa (13 Jun 2013)

Las deltas, que miedo, jajejijoju...


----------



## paulistano (13 Jun 2013)

Este hilo es la polla, vaya fauna!!! 

Mola, mola....


----------



## juanfer (13 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Paso a saludar.
> 
> Otro día más con el SP arriba y el culibex arrastrándose por el fango.
> 
> Comprad, os está dando la oportunidad de montar en el tren del dinero :::fiufiu:::



Al paso que vamos es sp superará al ibex.


----------



## egarenc (13 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Este hilo es la polla, vaya fauna!!!
> 
> Mola, mola....



que quieres que te diga, el jato me resulta cansino pero me hacen gracia los chascarrillos que os marcais con él, es lo que se espera de una mascota. Pero al borderline de bb es que no lo soporto, aparte de faltar continuamente al personal. Pero vamos, que se admite toda la fauna, soy demócrata y tal...


----------



## burbubolsa (13 Jun 2013)

Callate, idiota, que pongo las deltas sin esperar reverencias a cambio.



egarenc dijo:


> que quieres que te diga, el jato me resulta cansino pero me hacen gracia los chascarrillos que os marcais con él, es lo que se espera de una mascota. Pero al borderline de bb es que no lo soporto, aparte de faltar continuamente al personal. Pero vamos, que se admite toda la fauna, soy demócrata y tal...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jun 2013)

16 km.... cool maaaan!!!


----------



## egarenc (13 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Callate, idiota, que pongo las deltas sin esperar reverencias a cambio.



idiota solo? como se nota que acaba ud. de salir de su visita diaria al psicoanalista


----------



## burbubolsa (13 Jun 2013)

No hay amenazas, solo insulto directo, y si no me soporta deberia usar el ignore.



egarenc dijo:


> idiota solo? como se nota que acaba ud. de salir de su visita diaria al psicoanalista


----------



## paulistano (13 Jun 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> que quieres que te diga, el jato me resulta cansino pero me hacen gracia los chascarrillos que os marcais con él, es lo que se espera de una mascota. Pero al borderline de bb es que no lo soporto, aparte de faltar continuamente al personal. Pero vamos, que se admite toda la fauna, soy demócrata y tal...



Suena duro decirlo, pero estoy seguro que burbubolsa tiene una especie de psicopatía.... Por lo que lo que yo le diga no le afectará. 

Egarenc, tu no das un respiro dando gracias a dios por no estar como un cencerro como el tío este? Esta desquiciado, como una chota.... Le leo y digo.... Tengo mis problemas, como todo el mundo.... Pero es que este tío.....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jun 2013)

Maldito Monlovi...¿¿¿callado como una perra ante mi proeza a lo Said Aouita???


----------



## Claca (13 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 16 km.... cool maaaan!!!



Está muy bien. Creo que la foto de ghkghk nos dio fuerzas a todos.


----------



## juanfer (13 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 16 km.... cool maaaan!!!



Cuanto tiempo?


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Jun 2013)

Como jode salirte de la alcista y cuando vuelves a mirar 150 puntos más arriba.
Es lo que tiene ser una gacelilla novata en esto del trading.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Cuanto tiempo?



Ya tuvo que venir el lisssssssssssssssssssto con las preguntitas... 


1:38


----------



## tarrito (13 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Maldito Monlovi...¿¿¿callado como una perra ante mi proeza a lo Said Aouita???



eehhhh ehhhhhhhhhh !!!

le voy a decir lo primero que he hecho :ouch:

he buscado el ticker 16k ... :: pensaba que era un master-chicharro de esos que se llevan entre manos el Janus y Ustek )

a cuánto el Km? por debajo de 4´15´´ ya tiene mi respect :Aplauso:

también andaba buscando una imagen para el Burbie, la del videojuego ese de los palitos, que tenía como juego el frontón individual/dobles, tenis ... you know ... es lo primero que he pensado al ver sus deltas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jun 2013)

LOL lo del ticker..... :XX:

Por debajo de 4'15'' el km estoy echando los higadillos durante 3 meses...... :no: 6'07''/km


----------



## paulistano (13 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya tuvo que venir el lisssssssssssssssssssto con las preguntitas...
> 
> 
> 1:38



Piraton aclare que es en bici... A mi no me la cuela!!


----------



## juanfer (13 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya tuvo que venir el lisssssssssssssssssssto con las preguntitas...
> 
> 
> 1:38



5,17 min por km esta muy bien. Prepara medias maratones?


----------



## egarenc (13 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya tuvo que venir el lisssssssssssssssssssto con las preguntitas...
> 
> 
> 1:38



1 min 38 seg? :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## tarrito (13 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL lo del ticker..... :XX:
> 
> Por debajo de 4'15'' el km estoy echando los higadillos durante 3 meses...... :no: 6'07''/km



buenooo bien, está bien

puede acabar los 10k de los finde sin que le recoja el coche-escoba.

llamemosle "finisher" acumula camisetas 

si no hago daño no me quedo tranquilo :XX:


----------



## sr.anus (13 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL lo del ticker..... :XX:
> 
> Por debajo de 4'15'' el km estoy echando los higadillos durante 3 meses...... :no: 6'07''/km



a 6 el km? se lo perdonamos, por que estoy seguro que echaba un ojo al foro desde el movil


----------



## tarrito (13 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL lo del ticker..... :XX:
> 
> Por debajo de 4'15'' el km estoy echando los higadillos durante 3 meses...... :no: 6'07''/km



:o + :ouch:

16KS.L: Summary for HERFY/HSBC 15 ELN- Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Janus (13 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya tuvo que venir el lisssssssssssssssssssto con las preguntitas...
> 
> 
> 1:38



A un poquito menos de 10km hora. Ese trote necesita de unas buenas tetas por delante a 12 km de media, seguro que aceleras :o

No te vamos a meter caña por ser 16 kilometros. :8:

---------- Post added 13-jun-2013 at 23:16 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> 5,17 min por km esta muy bien. Prepara medias maratones?



esas mates .........................


----------



## juanfer (13 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A un poquito menos de 10km hora. Ese trote necesita de unas buenas tetas por delante a 12 km de media, seguro que aceleras :o
> 
> No te vamos a meter caña por ser 16 kilometros. :8:



Hay que tener en cuenta el desnivel. Además como estaría pendiente del foro y el cierre del sp. Pero 5.17 minutos por km. esta muy bien.


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya tuvo que venir el lisssssssssssssssssssto con las preguntitas...
> 
> 
> 1:38



Tienes que entrenar un poco más si no quieres caer presa de los zombies in the end of the world ::

Por encima de los 6 min/km, ¿qué ibas leyendo el jilo?8:


----------



## tarrito (13 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta el desnivel. Además como estaría pendiente del foro y el cierre del sp. Pero 5.17 minutos por km. esta muy bien.



pero qué desnivel ni qué leches ... se habrá comprado la wii y estaría dando saltos en el salón de su casa ... así normal que también estuviera pendiente del foro.

me lo imagino con aire acondicionado y su bebida isotónica chachi ... y unos frutos secos para ir picando :XX:


----------



## paulistano (13 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta el desnivel. Además como estaría pendiente del foro y el cierre del sp. Pero 5.17 minutos por km. esta muy bien.



Mi abuela hace menos de 5.17 minutos por km cuando va a coger sitio en la playa de benidorm, jeje


----------



## FranR (13 Jun 2013)

A 6 el km ?:XX::XX:

He visto a señoras haciendo con un carrito de niño, 1.38 en una media maratón. Eres un tomate.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Jun 2013)

Mamona Paulistana, no era bici! 

El desnivel no es exagerado, pero es los primeros 8 km son cuesta arriba/falso llano subiendo unos 100m de desnivel según mi perruki-movil.

Si, intento preparar 1/2 maratón.

Mi mejor tiempo en 10km es 52' 18 '' (5' 13'' km) el sept pasado. Ahora estoy intendao eso, media. El siguiente paso serían las maratones. Pero eso me va a costar la salú :: 


Ale me piro a la piltra que me están dando calambres :XX: :XX:

---------- Post added 13-jun-2013 at 23:28 ----------

A ver gordas cabronas iros a tomar por culo. :XX:

Ya leere los insidiosos posts mañana, que os fockee un pato!


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (13 Jun 2013)

Quería entrar al hilo de la bolsa pero he acabado en el hilo de los foreros runners. Calopez sacame de aquí! :ouch:


----------



## juanfer (13 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> pero qué desnivel ni qué leches ... se habrá comprado la wii y estaría dando saltos en el salón de su casa ... así normal que también estuviera pendiente del foro.
> 
> me lo imagino con aire acondicionado y su bebida isotónica chachi ... y unos frutos secos para ir picando :XX:











paulistano dijo:


> Mi abuela hace menos de 5.17 minutos por km cuando va a coger sitio en la playa de benidorm, jeje



No seas tan duros. Un forero del hibe no puede perderse el cierre del sp. 

He intentado maquillar las cifras pero me han pillado. Igual si lo repito 20 veces.


----------



## bertok (13 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mamona Paulistana, no era bici!
> 
> El desnivel no es exagerado, pero es los primeros 8 km son cuesta arriba/falso llano subiendo unos 100m de desnivel según mi perruki-movil.
> 
> ...



Estás pa'llá bro.

Tírate los 1h 38' con una buena jembra ::


----------



## tarrito (13 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mamona Paulistana, no era bici!
> 
> A ver gordas cabronas iros a tomar por culo. :XX:
> 
> Ya leere los insidiosos posts mañana, que os fockee un pato!



aquí por menos he visto cargarse al Bb :no:


----------



## FranR (13 Jun 2013)

A ver piraton.. en la Vallecana 52 minutos lo hacen los que van disfrazados de curas y fulanas, con tacones y todo. Entre todos los del hilo te vamos a regalar un dominó, a ver si así haces un buen papel en la liga de la taberna!!!:XX:


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2013)

Paulistano, pilla más santanderes. Están muy balatas.

Duro recibimiento de JP Morgan al nuevo CEO del Santander - Valor Aadido - Cotizalia.com

*Duro recibimiento de JP Morgan al nuevo CEO del Santander
*

J.P. Morgan ha dado esta mañana su particular bienvenida al nuevo Consejero Delegado del Santander, Javier Marín. En un informe titulado ‘Santander – Capital issues must be tackled’ no sólo rebaja su recomendación sobre el valor de neutral a infraponderar sino que minora su precio objetivo de 5’80 euros a 4’34, un 18% por debajo del cierre del miércoles.

A lo largo de sus 56 páginas, el documento aborda los distintos frentes a los que se enfrenta la entidad en el futuro inmediato y recoge lo que era un secreto a voces en los mentideros de la capital. A resultas de la exigencia del mercado a la banca de anticipar de 2019 a cierre de este año los requisitos de Basilea III, Santander va corto de Core T1 capital (CT1), los recursos propios pata negra, debido entre otras cosas a los cambios en el cómputo de los activos fiscales diferidos o DTAs (que suponen un impacto negativo de 2’4 puntos porcentuales en su CT1).

El 7’38% ajustado publicado en el primer trimestre (tras el 6’5% con el que cerró el ejercicio anterior y frente al 10’7% ‘oficial’) situaría al banco como una de las firmas con peor ratio a nivel paneuropeo. Y, de hecho, después de realizar un stress test a la cartera española, refinanciaciones incluidas, el analista titular, Jaime Becerril, concluye que Santander necesitaría 10.300 millones para subir la proporción al 9%, aún un escalón por debajo del 10% con el que están trabajando buena parte de sus competidores. La cifra es equivalente al 24% de su capitalización actual.



¿Exagerado? Si nos atenemos a la estructura del estudio, la estimación se podría considerar como conservadora pues no incorpora el problema latente de los límites a la consolidación del patrimonio neto de las filiales, fruto tanto del creciente nacionalismo bancario como de las distintas normas locales de computación de los recursos propios (las dos hojas que dedica a este tema -10 y 11- son extraordinariamente instructivas y revelan su trascendencia: otro tema que puede hacer temblar los cimientos de Boadilla).

Para solucionar el problema, la dirección del Santander podría, de acuerdo con el informe que dedica a este apartado 16 imprescindibles páginas, vender activos, recortar dividendos, liquidar posiciones de riesgo (carteras de crédito fundamentalmente), emitir instrumentos híbridos o ampliar capital. El informe recomienda una actuación ‘a la Popular’ aprovechando el cambio de gestor. Mejor una vez rojo –oh, vaya- que cien colorao: limpieza agresiva de balance y venta de negocios poco rentables donde el coste de capital es superior al retorno de la inversión.

Por el contrario, descarta que el ‘agujero’ teórico pueda ser cubierto por Santander orgánicamente, esto es: a través de la generación a corto plazo de beneficios ordinarios.

No en vano la visión de la casa norteamericana se sitúa en el dark side of banking life en términos de cuentas de pérdidas y ganancias. El deterioro del negocio fundamental en España (donde el abaratamiento de la financiación se ve compensado por el colapso del Euribor) y la ralentización de otros mercados como el brasileño, con un peso fundamental en sus resultados, le lleva a situar sus estimados de beneficio por acción un 24% por debajo del consenso del conjunto de sus competidores tras ajustarlos un 6% para 2013 y 2014

Al calor de esa disminución de sus previsiones para la institución presidida por Emilio Botín, la conclusión que saca Becerril es que el banco, pese a cotizar a un 9% de descuento respecto a una suma de partes teórica, está caro a 1’2x P/TBV (precio/valor tangible en libros) y 9’5x PER en relación con otras entidades de la Eurozona y que, por tanto, el binomio risk/reward ha perdido todo su atractivo. Quién nos ha visto y quién nos ve; qué tiempos aquellos en los que se pagaba por encima de las 3 veces el book value y las 20 veces beneficios. Definitivamente la industria se está ‘utilityando’: más regulación, menos ROEs, más capital…

Señala finalmente el autor que si para algo ha de servir la llegada de un nuevo ejecutivo a una firma con los problemas a los que acabamos de hacer referencia es precisamente para romper con el pasado, coger el toro por los cuernos e iniciar su andadura libre de pesadas cargas, por más que haya sido partícipe en su gestación. Crítica velada a Alfredo Sáenz y recomendación simultánea a Javier Marín que parten de una constatación profesional, de llamada en visita y tiro porque me toca: ‘nuestros clientes no paran de recordarnos que invertirían en Santander si zanjara su problema de capital. Su estrategia de esperar a que los problemas se resuelvan solos, tiene pocos visos de funcionar esta vez’.

¿Oído cocina?


----------



## aksarben (14 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya tuvo que venir el lisssssssssssssssssssto con las preguntitas...
> 
> 
> 1:38



Pues yo no lo veo mal, 16km en 1 minuto 38 segundos son 587,76 km/h, está claro que los hizo en un BMW del Sr. Chinito, como dios manda.

(  )


----------



## paulistano (14 Jun 2013)

@bertok.....hoy no es un buen dia....tengo el 80% menos de las san que tenia ayer....la hostia ha sido buena:ouch:

Pero hay que seguir remando, llevo un año cojonudo y no puedo pretender que todas las operaciones sean en verde

Si bien los que vamos con san te agradecemos el articulo, creo que la banca española esta quebrada (lo llevo diciendo desde hace años), por lo que mi inversion es meramente especulativa, ni de coña para largo::

Creo que habra in momento en que esto se vaya a 3 euros, a mi no me va a pillar dentro, prefiero perder ahora unos eurillos y subirme al carro mas tarde antes que quedarme detro y se me vaya esto a tres euros.....esto va por langaro que dice que se queda a largo...como dice el articulo,,,,mas vale una ve rojo....que ciento colorado:rolleye:

Maldito gato, pronosticó gap al alza....hoy no duermo:XX:.


----------



## Durmiente (14 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Estás pa'llá bro.
> 
> Tírate los 1h 38' con una buena jembra ::



Esa muchachita tiene demasiada ropa

Con el calor que hace... no debería tener ninguna.


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> @bertok.....hoy no es un buen dia....tengo el 80% menos de las san que tenia ayer....la hostia ha sido buena:ouch:
> 
> Pero hay que seguir remando, llevo un año cojonudo y no puedo pretender que todas las operaciones sean en verde
> 
> ...




Tienes la opción de poner la misma cantidad en corto para BBVA. El spread está funcionando de puta madre.


----------



## Roninn (14 Jun 2013)

EEUU condena el uso de armas químicas por parte de Siria y confirma su apoyo a los rebeldes

Halliburton +1.47 (3.53%)


----------



## paulistano (14 Jun 2013)

Futuros ibex 50 puntos arriba y los japón subiendo un 3%

Mañana más.... Hasta el rabo todo es pandoro!!!


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Jun 2013)

pasense por aqui:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-les-costaria-258-millones-2.html#post9259799


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Jun 2013)

Previsión para hoy:





en todas sus vertientes y variantes. :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> A ver piraton.. en la Vallecana 52 minutos lo hacen los que van disfrazados de curas y* fulanas, con tacones y todo*. Entre todos los del hilo te vamos a regalar un dominó, a ver si así haces un buen papel en la liga de la taberna!!!:XX:



Mire, como usted salga a la calle a trabajar no es el tema de conversación.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (14 Jun 2013)

Buenos dias.

Cualquier sibidita es buena para vender lo que se tenga, minimizar daños y salir corriendo como un cabrón.

Luego, claro...no, si ahora sube, ya vamos para arriba, mantego, tralala....y hostión que te crió. ::::

Saludos.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jun 2013)

guanos dias gaceleridos 

el ibex tiene hasta el vencimiento para superar la jran bajista , de lo contrario el guano sera legendario , advertidos quedan :no:


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2013)

Here we go.







---------- Post added 14-jun-2013 at 08:53 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gaceleridos
> 
> el ibex tiene hasta el vencimiento para superar la jran bajista , de lo contrario el guano sera legendario , advertidos quedan :no:



Esta clara tu posición ::


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jun 2013)

claro que esta clara la posicion de MV respect-o del ibex , vamos largos pero solo le damos al ibex hasta el vencimiento para que consiga superar la jran bajista que ahora esta en lo 8500 

el iTraxx Crossover baja un 4,4% buena señal y ayer los gacelos seguian vendiendo o cargando cortos :rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (14 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mamona Paulistana, no era bici!
> 
> .....
> 
> ...









juas juas juasssss ... !! RETSPETC - hip ! - , digo pero chico digo, RESPECT !! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jun 2013)

el eurostoxx tiene gapsito en 2666 y no olvidar el que tie por arriba en 2710 :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 14-jun-2013 at 09:12 ----------

a punto de cerrar el gapsito del eurostoxx a 0 coma lo han dejado ::


----------



## pollastre (14 Jun 2013)

Hi Janus,

7K2 lo veo un poco demasiê per le body... fíjate que sólo con revisitar los mínimos de Abril la galleta sería ya de impresión (7K4). Pero quién sabe, todo puede ocurrir.

La cuestión es que, por cuantitativo, realmente la situación merece una galleta del calibre que tú estás sugiriendo: hay mucha, mucha platita en la mesa en este momento. 

De momento, nuestro punto de encuentro más cercano en el tiempo, si la situación no cambia, es 7K9. Lo espero más pronto que tarde, siempre y cuando los chúngale no hagan un Játrapa-style, reversal del reversal del anterior reversal, así que digo que Diego me puso cortilargo y así el foro siempre se cree que gano platita ::



Janus dijo:


> A mí me encantaría un 7200 o menos para que FCC se vaya sobre los 6 euros por título. Con el reward que le hemos sacado recientemente .... tendríamos un equivalente de entrada a 4 y pico. Vamos, para darse una buena fiesta.
> 
> Vamos a ver porque si por lo que fuera le metieran al SP por debajo de los 1600 se podría generar una bajista intermedia, normal tras haber subido tanto, y nos pondría muchos valores del IBEX a precios para pensar. Pero ojos antes que cerebro, queremos verlo.
> 
> Ya no te digo nada de la galleta que se pegaría el DAX si el SP se pone a corregir.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Jun 2013)

Buenos dias,

menos mal que no me paso por las noches, yo y mi alter ego MV, porque las hostias que se dan aqui son muy fuertes. Animo DON, yo al igual que usted el deporte por la tele.


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Jun 2013)

Games suma y sigue. 
Menuda máquina.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jun 2013)

damos por cerrado el gapsito del eurostoxx en 2666 , en el ibex la mm200 a frenado la subida pero por fin lo estamos superando , iTraxx Crossover baja un 5,3% :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (14 Jun 2013)

Buenos dias....

Ayer entre en san.....hoy he protegido posicion en 5,289.....los hijos de puta me las han comprado marcando el minimo en 5,285 y ahora arriba.....

Vaya dos dias.....por lo menos en esta saco para pipas....ahora a ver que pasa:fiufiu:


----------



## ghkghk (14 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias....
> 
> Ayer entre en san.....hoy he protegido posicion en 5,289.....los hijos de puta me las han comprado marcando el minimo en 5,285 y ahora arriba.....
> 
> Vaya dos dias.....por lo menos en esta saco para pipas....ahora a ver que pasa:fiufiu:




No sé qué narices se te ha perdido en bancos del Ibex... Con las cositas buenas que tenemos en el MC.


----------



## paulistano (14 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No sé qué narices se te ha perdido en bancos del Ibex... Con las cositas buenas que tenemos en el MC.



Es la forma de acompañar al indice....pero vamos, que estoy en liquidez despues de muuuuucho tiempo y con buenas plusvis en el 2013 gracias a gamesa.

A ver si se produce el bajon del que hala pollastre y compramos algo.....ienso:


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Jun 2013)

Alcatel en 1,44 justo en el máximo intradía de febrero, a ver si los usanos no vienen jodiendo esta tarde y deja un buen cierre superando por lo menos esta zona.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Jun 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Está muy bien. Creo que la foto de ghkghk nos dio fuerzas a todos.





Me froto las manos por la cantidad de copas que vais a pagar en señal de retracto en la quedada de HVEI... Te vas a quedar sin paga semanal


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jun 2013)

lo de quedada es porque los foreros del HVEI son quedados no ? ienso:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (14 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos dias....
> 
> Ayer entre en san.....hoy he protegido posicion en 5,289.....los hijos de puta me las han comprado marcando el minimo en 5,285 y ahora arriba.....
> 
> Vaya dos dias.....por lo menos en esta saco para pipas....ahora a ver que pasa:fiufiu:



paulistano, las que tú me vendiste a 5,19 las he vendido a 5.295, un 2% y, por lo que mi respecta, se acabo la bolsa esta semana. Dos trades buenos, uno malo, un 4.51% en la semana y que dónde hay que firmar ...

Que disfruten las plusvis ...


----------



## atman (14 Jun 2013)

Buenos días señores hoy vengo que lo tiro. Ni a 5, ni cuatro, ni a tres,...

A los amantes de los coches con carácter, que sepan que se va a poner a la *venta un McLaren MP4/12C* color azul aurora (técnicamente llamado, lo que vendría a ser un turquese algo oscuro con irisaciones). "Creo" que es el único de ese color, el mozo se gastó 10.000 francos sólo en pintarlo. Si hay algún interesado que me de un toque yaperoya... porque éste está pensando en devolverlo para que lo actualicen y entonces el precio subirá.

Segundo, y cambiando de tercio en todos los sentidos, para inversores amantes del riesgos, ayer me plantearon invertir en una empresa tecnológica (vamos de intennné...)

Patrimonio neto 250.000 €
Fondo de maniobra150.000 €
Activos totales 300.000 €
Ingresos anuales 230.000 €
EBITDA ~ 60% :8:

¿que les parece?


----------



## ghkghk (14 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> Buenos días señores hoy vengo que lo tiro. Ni a 5, ni cuatro, ni a tres,...
> 
> A los amantes de los coches con carácter, que sepan que se va a poner a la *venta un McLaren MP4/12C* color azul aurora (técnicamente llamado, lo que vendría a ser un turquese algo oscuro con irisaciones). "Creo" que es el único de ese color, el mozo se gastó 10.000 francos sólo en pintarlo. Si hay algún interesado que me de un toque yaperoya... porque éste está pensando en devolverlo para que lo actualicen y entonces el precio subirá.
> 
> ...



Que esos datos deben ser castillos en el aire. Y cuando hablo de aire, hablo de la mesosfera. Si no, no le ofrecerían nada.

---------- Post added 14-jun-2013 at 11:29 ----------

Si CAF cierra la semana por encima de 330 (que no creo que lo logre) se pondrá preciosa. 

Se ha ido estrechando el canal hasta estar casi dos meses entre 310 y 322, rebotando fuertemente en ambos niveles. Hoy por fin se ha decidido a llevar a realizar una fuga alcista, y los 330 eran un soporte fuerte en su día, que temía que pudiera convertirse en resistencia.


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Hi Janus,
> 
> 7K2 lo veo un poco demasiê per le body... fíjate que sólo con revisitar los mínimos de Abril la galleta sería ya de impresión (7K4). Pero quién sabe, todo puede ocurrir.
> 
> ...




Lo sé, estaba hablando en términos de "wish". No caerá esa breva. El SP de momento no está ni formando techo así que caídas grandes están por definirse.

Piano piano puede llegar pero de momento no hay visión a más de 1 semana. Y eso es mucho para como están los mercados.


----------



## Que viene (14 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> Buenos días señores hoy vengo que lo tiro. Ni a 5, ni cuatro, ni a tres,...
> 
> A los amantes de los coches con carácter, que sepan que se va a poner a la *venta un McLaren MP4/12C* color azul aurora (técnicamente llamado, lo que vendría a ser un turquese algo oscuro con irisaciones). "Creo" que es el único de ese color, el mozo se gastó 10.000 francos sólo en pintarlo. Si hay algún interesado que me de un toque yaperoya... porque éste está pensando en devolverlo para que lo actualicen y entonces el precio subirá.
> 
> ...



Con empresas de ese volumen y de ese sector hay que tener cuidado porque suelen tener mucha dependencia de 1 ó 2 personas técnicas y si se piran la empresa vale como mucho 0.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Jun 2013)

Va Claquita, deja de meterte conmigo y cuántame si tu último escenario de CAF (donde veías la vuelta a mínimos por la violencia de la caida) ha variado...

La opinión del Pirata una vez recupere fuerzas también se valoraría...


----------



## burbubolsa (14 Jun 2013)

El tapon del 8158 FDAX ya se ha formado.


----------



## atman (14 Jun 2013)

jajaja... bien... ahora viene cuando la matan. Bueno, "dicen" que esos son sus resultados actuales.... Y que tienen una plantilla de 10 personas, los 2 fundadores y ocho más...

Repito:

Ingresos anuales 230.000 €
EBITDA ~ 60%

...y 10 personas en plantilla. ::


----------



## torrefacto (14 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> El tapon del 8158 FDAX ya se ha formado.



Exactamente, a ver cuando abran los usanos como evoluciona all this.


----------



## ave phoenix (14 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> jajaja... bien... ahora viene cuando la matan. Bueno, "dicen" que esos son sus resultados actuales.... Y que tienen una plantilla de 10 personas, los 2 fundadores y ocho más...
> 
> Repito:
> 
> ...



230K de ingresos y 10 en plantilla + un EBITDA del 60%...¿qué sueldo cobran esos 10? :


----------



## burbubolsa (14 Jun 2013)

Si te quieres quedar dentro a coger 200 puntos, es problema tuyo. Yo con 30/40, me conformo.



torrefacto dijo:


> Exactamente, a ver cuando abran los usanos como evoluciona all this.


----------



## tarrito (14 Jun 2013)

les paso la delta MÓVIL para ibex contado 

no tiene los colores rojo-verdes pero de igual o mayor utilidad 

http://gifs.alphacoders.com/images/444/444.gif


----------



## ghkghk (14 Jun 2013)

De todas formas j.w.pepper, no nos hagamos muchas ilusiones porque esto no va a ser un camino de rosas. En los 332-334 hay unos paquetones de venta que no va a ser fácil absorberlos. 

Me da que a la primera nos tiran para abajo. Pero volveremos


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2013)

Que viene dijo:


> Con empresas de ese volumen y de ese sector hay que tener cuidado porque suelen tener mucha dependencia de 1 ó 2 personas técnicas y si se piran la empresa vale como mucho 0.



Si te interesa, *por mensaje privado* te puedo dar mi visión. Si me cuentas en detalle el producto, el mercado, la estrategia y los economics básicos .... creo que te puedo puedo dar un buen punto de vista. De esto, sé un rato.


----------



## burbubolsa (14 Jun 2013)




----------



## j.w.pepper (14 Jun 2013)

burbubolsa dijo:


> Si te quieres quedar dentro a coger 200 puntos, es problema tuyo. Yo con 30/40, me conformo.



Me llama la atención el gif animado de su firma, ¿A quien hace alegoría esa imagen?


----------



## tarrito (14 Jun 2013)

pero no lo rectifique y ponga en enlace visible ... era carnaza para atraer al Piratón al hilo )


----------



## burbubolsa (14 Jun 2013)

archives.pooploops.com/ - Dickcream Archives - (Archived and Hosted by Poop Loops [dot] com)



j.w.pepper dijo:


> Me llama la atención el gif animado de su firma, ¿A quien hace alegoría esa imagen?


----------



## atman (14 Jun 2013)

ave phoenix dijo:


> 230K de ingresos y 10 en plantilla + un EBITDA del 60%...¿qué sueldo cobran esos 10? :



jajaja... eso mismo... digo yo que igual la "plantilla" está en la provincia de la Guanzhou y no en Bilbao ... porque de otro modo... vale que los dos founders no cobren al menos uno de ellos está part-time y tal... nos deja unos 92.000 para gastos. Aún suponiendo que todo vaya a gastos de personal de esas 8 personas...

A ver, que si vienen y te cuentan lo que hacen, como lo rentabilizan, que aún están en desarrollo y que se les ha acabado la pasta... pues bueno, va, gastemos un ratito viéndolo al menos... pero... ¿así? :bla:


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2013)

Prisa está haciendo buenas maneras para dar un pepinazo UP. Hay que estar al tanto.


----------



## atman (14 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Si te interesa, *por mensaje privado* te puedo dar mi visión. Si me cuentas en detalle el producto, el mercado, la estrategia y los economics básicos .... creo que te puedo puedo dar un buen punto de vista. De esto, sé un rato.



Gracias Janus, supongo que iba por mí. Pero mire... que no... que a la vista de lo que hay... que además se dedican a replicar cosas que ya hay a patadas...

De todos modos, le mando por privado el nombre de la empresa que es el único dato que no he dado aquí y usted mismo.


----------



## Tio Masclet (14 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Prisa está haciendo buenas maneras para dar un pepinazo UP. Hay que estar al tanto.



Manténganos al corriente. ¿El volumen no es bajo?


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Manténganos al corriente. ¿El volumen no es bajo?



Eso es y por eso hay que esperar, al radar list. Velón con volumen .....

---------- Post added 14-jun-2013 at 12:38 ----------

Cómo quieren ustedes que el IBEX suba teniendo ahí dentro a los bancos (vean hoy al Popular) y a Telefónica (haciendo gala de nuevo de la bullshit que es)?.

Ese es el motivo por el que el IBEX está a mitad de dónde estaba cuando todo lo demás está en máximos históricos como el SP, Nasdaq, DAX,..... Dicen que ..........


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> menos mal que no me paso por las noches, yo y mi alter ego MV, porque las hostias que se dan aqui son muy fuertes. Animo DON, yo al igual que usted el deporte por la tele.



ya empezamos..... :no:



ghkghk dijo:


> Me froto las manos por la cantidad de copas que vais a pagar en señal de retracto en la quedada de HVEI... Te vas a quedar sin paga semanal



No metas barriga gordito.... :no:



ghkghk dijo:


> Va Claquita, deja de meterte conmigo y cuántame si tu último escenario de CAF (donde veías la vuelta a mínimos por la violencia de la caida) ha variado...
> 
> La opinión del Pirata una vez recupere fuerzas también se valoraría...



Me pongo a ello... 



Monlovi dijo:


> pero no lo rectifique y ponga en enlace visible ... era carnaza para atraer al Piratón al hilo )


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wyN2Fs5dWUg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Jun 2013)

*[CAF]*


----------



## juanfer (14 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Eso es y por eso hay que esperar, al radar list. Velón con volumen .....
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-jun-2013 at 12:38 ----------
> 
> ...



Y eso que muchas empresas del IBEX estan refinanciadas, refinanciadas, refinanciadas, refinanciadas que algunas dejarán de dar beneficios durante decadas para pagar la deuda.


----------



## silverwindow (14 Jun 2013)

SACYR VALLEHERMOSO	+4,62% sube
MITTAL STEEL COMPANY	+1,66% sube
TELE5 +1,62% sube


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2013)

A mi Sacyr me parece una muy buena opción. Ya sé que a muchos les da miedo pero ese es le primero paso para ganar dinero.

---------- Post added 14-jun-2013 at 13:22 ----------

Parece que el SP ya está empezando a preparar su arranque de sesión. hdp


----------



## TenienteDan (14 Jun 2013)

Sacyr dio ayer una oportunidad de compra excelente.

Una pena no poder haber entrado.


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2013)

Estás a tiempo pero calibra bien el stop.


----------



## inversobres (14 Jun 2013)

Yo apuesto a que el SP se queda hoy cerquita de maximos con otra despeinada como ayer. En dos dias remontan las bajadas de una semana. Estan a un tiro, otro 2% y hay juerga.


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Yo apuesto a que el SP se queda hoy cerquita de maximos con otra despeinada como ayer. En dos dias remontan las bajadas de una semana. Estan a un tiro, otro 2% y hay juerga.



Y 1600 por ejemplo ¿? ::


----------



## inversobres (14 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Y 1600 por ejemplo ¿? ::



No se, ayer se hablaba aqui de una mandrilada de ese pelo... yo de los yankis desconfio por naturaleza, te rompen el culo a la minima de cambio.

Por cierto, ¿cuando son vencimientos?


----------



## amago45 (14 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Prisa está haciendo buenas maneras para dar un pepinazo UP. Hay que estar al tanto.



A ver, a ver, esperando la vela llevo unas semanas ...


----------



## mataresfacil (14 Jun 2013)

Joder, estoy solo y con alguien lo tengo que compartir, a mi edad y llorando de alegria porque mi hija ha aprobado un examen imposible y se larga de casa, llorando de verdad.::


----------



## paulistano (14 Jun 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Joder, estoy solo y con alguien lo tengo que compartir, a mi edad y llorando de alegria porque mi hija ha aprobado un examen imposible y se larga de casa, llorando de verdad.::



Enhorabuena joer!!:Aplauso:


----------



## silverwindow (14 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> A mi Sacyr me parece una muy buena opción. Ya sé que a muchos les da miedo pero ese es le primero paso para ganar dinero.
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-jun-2013 at 13:22 ----------
> 
> Parece que el SP ya está empezando a preparar su arranque de sesión. hdp



esta subiendo muchisimo..hay noticia o algo?


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Jun 2013)

enhorabuena a su hija, mas por el hecho de que se pueda ir de casa.


----------



## Krim (14 Jun 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Joder, estoy solo y con alguien lo tengo que compartir, a mi edad y llorando de alegria porque mi hija ha aprobado un examen imposible y se larga de casa, llorando de verdad.::



¿Examen imposible? ¿Piscología femenina?

Ay, espera XD.

¡¡Enhorabuena, coño!!


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jun 2013)

creo que a esa prueba le llaman la del pañuelo , MV tambien te da la enhorabuena :rolleye:


----------



## mataresfacil (14 Jun 2013)

Da mas alegria que un hijo se vaya de casa que que llegue a casa, joder, ni puto caso cuando nacio y un alegron cuando se marcha. Personalmente considero un exito que los hijos abandonen el nido, creo que es el exito para los padres, aunque me toca todavia pagar mucha tela.

Por cierto hoy a sido un dia de veni vini vinci en bolsa, gracias gamesas de mis amores.


----------



## tarrito (14 Jun 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Joder, estoy solo y con alguien lo tengo que compartir, a mi edad y llorando de alegria porque mi hija ha aprobado un examen imposible y se larga de casa, llorando de verdad.::



bueno, buenooo ... correr por debajo de 6´ el Km, no es para ponerse a llorar, ni imposible OH WAIT !!! ) :XX:

enhorabuena  sea lo que sea


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jun 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Da mas alegria que un hijo se vaya de casa que que llegue a casa, joder, ni puto caso cuando nacio y un alegron cuando se marcha. Personalmente considero un exito que los hijos abandonen el nido, creo que es el exito para los padres, aunque me toca todavia pagar mucha tela.
> 
> Por cierto hoy a sido un dia de veni vini vinci en bolsa, gracias gamesas de mis amores.



claro que todavia tienes que pagar mucha lana , las bodas son caras


----------



## pollastre (14 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> claro que todavia tienes que pagar mucha lana , las bodas son caras




En el fondo no es Ud. tan malo, Játrapa.

No sé cómo diablos se las ha apañado, pero ha terminado por conseguir que le apreciemos.

Fascinante, por otra parte.


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2013)

Ojo con esto

In 2 Charts, You'll Understand The Gigantic Shifting Tide That's Reshaping Global Markets - Business Insider


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> creo que a esa prueba le llaman la del pañuelo , MV tambien te da la enhorabuena :rolleye:



Qué cab...:XX::XX::XX:

A veces tiene usted unas salidas que si le sirvieran para tradear...


----------



## ghkghk (14 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *[CAF]*




Eso está hecho. Superamos los 345 en dos sesiones!!

Hoy me tomo cocido y medio a su salud. Gracias!

Edito para decir que esa gráfica no contempla la subida que lleva hoy, que hace que se pula media zona roja. Está subiendo un 3.5% hasta los 330, habiendo tocado los 333.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Jun 2013)

Y con esa respuesta fin del viernes terminal. Jran Jato. Whiskas merecidas.

Seguramente el lunes proximo este tinglado volvera a abrir, asi que quien no haya ganado tendra otra oportunidad y los que naden en plusvis tendran tiempo de conocer a Pandoro. No sean malos. Por España consuman algo.


----------



## amago45 (14 Jun 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Joder, estoy solo y con alguien lo tengo que compartir, a mi edad y llorando de alegria porque mi hija ha aprobado un examen imposible y se larga de casa, llorando de verdad.::



enhorabuena !!!!


----------



## Tio Masclet (14 Jun 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Joder, estoy solo y con alguien lo tengo que compartir, a mi edad y llorando de alegria porque mi hija ha aprobado un examen imposible y se larga de casa, llorando de verdad.::



Es un paso más en su vida, y en la de su hija.
Algo ha hecho usted bien.
A mí aún me quedan unos años para eso.
espero pasar por ese trance.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jun 2013)

bueno el ibex esta a unos pipos de la mm200 el ittrax crosover baja un 6% , el sp500 dispuesto a peponear , en resumen lo tienen a huevo para por lo menos cerrar la semana por encima de la mm200 , olvidaba que las gacelas aterrorizadas llevan mas de una semana vendiendo .

asi que si no lo hacemos el ibex se va a los 6k , no hay mas , el soporte es la mm200 por debajo guano , por encima la jloria :no:

me he estado partiendo de risa con lo de la prueba del pañuelo , me he pasado un poco la verdad , mi mas sincera enhorabuena señor mataresfacil , pero no le dejo de dar vueltas al tema porque pienso que he acertado totalmente


----------



## inversobres (14 Jun 2013)

Primer asalto, neutral. A las 15:30 sigue la fieshta.

El petroleo tiene ganas de subir, veremos si no es inverso con el SP como parecia estos meses.


----------



## jopitxujo (14 Jun 2013)

Nokia anda bastante animada hoy, a ver si le dura la alegría unos cuantos días mas.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Jun 2013)

Enhorabuena mataresfacil por lo de que su hija se vaya de casa, dígale a ver si quiere llevarse a la mía también.

El jato me desconcierta, a veces parece normal y todo.


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2013)




----------



## sinnombrex (14 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hojas enlazadas con tablas dinámicas y con bastantes datos, ahora mismo tengo un dual core y le cuesta.También para ver pelis,ofimática y ponle unos 2 juegos al año.Viendo que tantos foreros usáis el i5 y esta muy bien de precio creo que tengo ya adjudicado el micro



Ayer preguntaste por un pc y te voy a poner un presupuesto con el I5 de haswell (haswell acaba de salir nuevos este mismo mes) te voy a explicar pros y contras de cada presupuesto para que elijas el que mas se adapte a ti.

En principio te quejas de que tu core duo se te queda corto para hojas de calculo, cualquier core duo deberia ser capaz de eso y mas, me temo que igual no tiene suficiente memoria ram o tienes algun otro problema (por ejemplo que necesite un formateado, que el disco duro este fallando, esperemos que no sea esto ultimo). Ahora mismo andar con menos de 4 gb de ram es andar bastante justo.

La primera solucion barata para seguir con tu viejo ordenador y que mejore mucho su rendimiento, es meterle 4 gb de ram y un SSD (soy muy partidario de los samsung, el 840 es el ideal por prestaciones y fiabilidad).

Samsung 840 SSD Series 120GB SATA3 Basic Kit MZ-7TD120BW Disco Duro SSD

La grafica podias jugar, creo que te deberia de llegar para andar con bases de datos que tienen que ser muy grandes para ser mas exigentes que un juego.

Si compras pc nuevo y quieres jugar, te dejo estas paginas donde comparan graficas, pero los datos que dan en una pagina no cuadran con los de la otra, asi que no me fio demasiado.
AMD Radeon HD 7790 Review > Benchmarks: Tomb Raider, Resident Evil 6 - TechSpot
AMD Radeon HD 7790 Review > Benchmarks: Tomb Raider, Resident Evil 6 - TechSpot
Noticias3D - Rendimiento de Tomb Raider con 27 VGAs y 15 CPUs
He leido que las graficas de nvidia dan problemas con tomb raider y necesitan parches, en principio las descarto, pero nvidia a partir de la 650 TI son tarjetas muy buenas aunque siempre mas caras que las equivalentes en AMD (ATI).

Gama baja (minimo para jugar a los juegos actuales, sobre todo al tomb raider nuevo que es bastante exigente), 
7770 es un la mejor tarjeta relacion prestaciones/precio/consumo pero puede que se te quede corta para el tomb raider si juegas a full HD
7790 oc msi 121€ 1gb xtremmedia
7790 oc asus 127€ 1gb xtremmedia
7790 oc gigabyte 153€ 2gb xtremmedia
7790 oc gigabyte 127€ 1gb Gigabyte Radeon HD 7790 OC 1GB GDDR5 GV-R779OC-1GD Tarjeta Grfica
7790 oc Sapphire 143€ 2GB Sapphire Radeon HD 7790 OC 2GB GDDR5 11210-03-20G Tarjeta Grfica

No se hasta que punto puede valer la pena pagar el sobreprecio por los 2 gb en una tarjeta de estas caracteristicas, porque es probable que no lleguen a aprovecharlos, si lo prefieres son 20 euros a mayores

Si te diera un calenton y quisieras una tarjeta de gama media en ati 7850, 7870 o en nvidia GTX660 o GTX660TI en este caso si que es bueno que sean de 2 Gb porque si los aprovecharian. En la gama de ati evita las 7850 y 7870 de la marca shapire que han sido bastante problematicas. 

7850 oc msi 2gb 171€ xtremmedia
7850 oc gigabyte 2gb 183€ Gigabyte Radeon HD 7850 OC 2GB GDDR5 GV-R785OC-2GD Tarjeta Grfica
Esta ultima tiene una promocion que regala el tomb raider y otros juegos (no vienen incluidos, hay que solicitarlos por internet).

Finalmente te pongo el presupuesto con esta ultima tarjeta grafica, con lo que te he explicado es facil que puedas elegir una mas simple y adaptar el pc a tu gusto

Presupuesto a medida. PcComponentes.com

La fuente de alimentacion que pongo es una fuente demasiado buena, los nuevos haswell en principio no han sido testados con todas las fuentes de alimentacion y no son compatibles con cualquier fuente, esta en principio esta testada. Es debido a que los haswell consumen muy poco cuando no se les requiere carga (Tambien se puede utilizar una fuente normal y cambiar algo en la bios para que consuma mas y el problema quedaria resuelto).

La torre, pues he puesto una torre que es muy probable que te parezca excesivamente cara, pero creo que te gustara, ademas que puede ser algo muy personal el tipo de caja que te guste y la mayoria seran mas barata. Esta me parece bonita sin ser cantosa y ademas la recomiendan por silenciosa.
Tambien he incluido un ventilador para la CPU grande, normalmente estos refrigerantes grandes ayudan a que el ordenador sea silencioso.

La placa base es de las mas baratas porque supongo que no vas a hacer overclock. Ademas por un fallo de intel a la hora de fabricar haswell, al entrar el equipo en suspension, los usb se quedan desconectados y para que vuelvan a funcionar hay que desenchufar y volver a enchufar los usb. Es un fallo que arreglaran en los proximos meses, pero afecta a todas las placas bases de haswell y no lo podran solucionar con nuevos drivers, es algo fisico de un chip intel de la placa base.

El presupuesto es sin sistema operativo.

Tambien podrias cambiar la placa base y el procesador por un ivy (son los procesadores del año pasado) y que no tienen mucho que envidiar a los nuevos, ni tienen problemas reconocidos como el de los USB. En este caso he cambiado la fuente de alimentacion por una mas barata pero tambien de calidad excelente aunque no esta testada para haswell.

Presupuesto a medida. PcComponentes.com
* Corregido un error que puse


Quizas sea demasiado sibarita para estos temas, asique no te asuste si no te cuadra el presupuesto, finalmente he puesto la grafica cara por la promocion del tomb raider que es el juego que tu quieres.

De tu viejo pc solo podras reutilizar discos duros o grabadoras de cd/dvd si van con conectores sata.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Jun 2013)

No entiendo un carajo, pero se lleva un gran thanks por la currada.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jun 2013)

cerramos largos 8125 y cargamos cortos , el ibex se esta frenando en la mm200 , muy mala pinta :ouch:


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2013)

Estamos justo en frente del movimiento importante del día. Hasta las 16:30 puede haber movimiento.

---------- Post added 14-jun-2013 at 15:56 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos largos 8125 y cargamos cortos , el ibex se esta frenando en la mm200 , muy mala pinta :ouch:



Estás jodiendo el trade a los shorts.

---------- Post added 14-jun-2013 at 16:02 ----------

El SP está listo para marcarse un velón verde para fugarse en los 1640. Vamos a ver porque parece muy obvio, puede haber fake.

De todas formas, hace falta mucha mierda para que baje algo y sin nada se pone a subir.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jun 2013)

la resistencia del sp500 esta en el central de bollinger en diario , ahi pue haber un reversal del carajo y terminar reventando la alcista , solo proseguira si la supera al cierre


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Jun 2013)

En pc componentes.com no viene el so por defecto, pero si lo pagas si, yo me entere demasiado tarde y tuve que comprarlo luego.

Yo soy un negado de la informatica, aun asi pccomponentes esta muy bien, pero quizas para otra ocasion lo mire por dell, que les parece, te lo envian a casa y viene con todo.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jun 2013)

se pue repetir , lo que esta en los circulos rojos :bla:


----------



## inversobres (14 Jun 2013)

De momento esto pinta como dije antes... personalmemte lo dejo por hoy.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Jun 2013)

La sesión del DAX de ayer fue tan bizcochona que no me extraña que le metan un recorrido a la baja


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jun 2013)

se pue ver muy claramente como el central de bollinger en diario a parado la subida del sp500 :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Jun 2013)

Atención al amago de reversal de hoy (si lo hay), pero en especial al LUNES (que suele ser más negro que el Viernes siempre)


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jun 2013)

:bla:

---------- Post added 14-jun-2013 at 16:24 ----------



el central de bollinger en diario te obliga a guanear sp500 :no:


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se pue ver muy claramente como el central de bollinger en diario a parado la subida del sp500 :fiufiu:



Calla carajo, cada vez que hablas sube el pan.:8:


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Calla carajo, cada vez que hablas sube el pan.:8:



yo no veo que este subiendo , mas bien lo contrario


----------



## hydra69 (14 Jun 2013)

Si sacyr rompe hoy los 2.24 se va a cerrar hueco a los 3 pavos.


----------



## silverwindow (14 Jun 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Si sacyr rompe hoy los 2.24 se va a cerrar hueco a los 3 pavos.



ha tenido muchisimo volumen las ultimas semanas.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jun 2013)

altisima probabilidad de romper la alcista del sp500 hoy mismo :Baile:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Jun 2013)

Los usanos romperán a la baja, no han podido con la resistencia en 1640.


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Jun 2013)

a ver .... a ver


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jun 2013)

como rompan la alcista , se va abe un pollon :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Los usanos romperán a la baja, no han podido con la resistencia en 1640.



Que hubieran estudiado


----------



## FranR (14 Jun 2013)

Abrir en caso de que el IBEX SUBA



Spoiler



Estaba claro que PEPON está haciendo su trabajo en la sombra la jran bajista va a ser superada y nos llevará a los 17 miles juanlusianos



Abrir en caso de que el IBEX BAJE



Spoiler



Estaba claro que PANDORO nos estaba esperando a la vuelta de la mm200 y no va a atacar la jran bajista. Solo nos quedan los 6 miles berrinchianos




De esta me forro, que gran analijta soy.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Abrir en caso de que el IBEX SUBA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



di que si


----------



## FranR (14 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> di que si



Que tal arensivia?

Por cierto como término tu inversión esa del foro militar?


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jun 2013)

cerrados cortos en 8080 , veamos si consiguen o no cerrar por encima de la mm200 , como no lo consigan se va abe un pollon :rolleye:


----------



## ghkghk (14 Jun 2013)

Hoy está subiendo Gamesa.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2013)

El corto en SP está funcionando, he tenido que aguantar -6 pipos en contra pero esto works!!!!

---------- Post added 14-jun-2013 at 17:03 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> altisima probabilidad de romper la alcista del sp500 hoy mismo :Baile:



Eres grande!!!!!


----------



## Cantor (14 Jun 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Joder, estoy solo y con alguien lo tengo que compartir, a mi edad y llorando de alegria porque mi hija ha aprobado un examen imposible y se larga de casa, llorando de verdad.::



enhorabuena!!! una alegría de un forero nos alegra a todos
por lo de seguir pagando no se preocupe, dicen que el dinero no importa ::


----------



## FranR (14 Jun 2013)

por muertoviviente » *03 Sep 2007, 17:10*

hola me e animado a registrame . 

creo que las posibilidades de guerra este mes son altisimas desde hace una semana o asi se conoce que hay muchisimo dinero digamos apostado a que las bolsas* caeran muchisimo antes del fin de este mes *, algo parecido a lo que paso con las opciones que se compraron apostando por una fuerte caida de las aerolineas esto fue antes del 11s , poco despues del atentado del 11s las aerolineas cayeron . 

se venia especulando con un gran ataque terrorista , pero creo que ya tenemos la razon , creo que este gente tiene informacion privilegiada sobre el ataque de usa a iran antes del fin de septiembre lo que haria bajar muchisimo las bolsas , ya que ahora mismo se esta produciendo la crisis de la subprime y una guerra seria demasiado . 

pego el enlace 
http://servicios.invertia.com/foros/rea ... el=RV017PX


Gráfico del índice de IBEX 35 - Yahoo! Finanzas


Ya se te daba bien por esa época la bolsa... predicción de caídas en 13.800 un mes después 15.800 :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2013)

Be careful with solar sector.


----------



## FranR (14 Jun 2013)

P.D. Me pido un carnet de Hioputa vitalicio


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> por muertoviviente » *03 Sep 2007, 17:10*
> 
> hola me e animado a registrame .
> 
> ...



ya en ese entonces , MV era un grande entre los grandes :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (14 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya en ese entonces , MV era un grande entre los grandes :rolleye:



Ya veo Arensivia, fue cuando decidiste aprender algo en el foro ienso:


pues eso parece aunque voy a dejar un link donde discuten sobre esto ,parece ser que no es tan grave . aun asi me parece muy raro que se haya calentado tanto el asunto de iran cuando ya parecia que no era probable un atake . dejo el link Detectados gigantescos movimientos bursátiles que apuestan a un descalabro del mercad - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


por muertoviviente
03 Sep 2007, 18:33

Foro: Medio Oriente
Tema: Irán: ¿Conflicto inevitable? (archivo)
Respuestas: 4527
Lecturas: 705022

http://www.militar.org.ua/foro/sear...62fff08df12261cc4306717a6af42e50#.UbszOvnWOSr

Es que alguno se perdería el trabajo de investigació... :XX::XX:


----------



## Plimo del jato (14 Jun 2013)

aaaayyyy pliiiiiimo, mira lo que te dise el flanele.

Voy a llamá a los otros plimos para arrasar a toos los singones que se están metiendo contigo.

Pliiiimo, no te queda verguensa.


----------



## amago45 (14 Jun 2013)

Prisa en 0,22, se están barriendo posiciones muy deprisa desde las 5 ...
Bankia 'somos todos' está con la chequera comprando todo lo que se pone a tiro ...


----------



## FranR (14 Jun 2013)

Los yankises nos dejan por encima de 8.100 y no me extrañaría nada un nuevo ataque a la zona de 1647 , queda una tarde muy larga. El lunes martes creo que nos esperan emociones fuertes.


----------



## LCIRPM (14 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Be careful with solar sector.



Menos Solaria :

Demasiado tarde, mestandandopalpelo.::


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Jun 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Prisa en 0,22, se están barriendo posiciones muy deprisa desde las 5 ...



No se que se cuece pero... promete
Habrá que ver la subasta...


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Menos Solaria :
> 
> Demasiado tarde, mestandandopalpelo.::



Espero que lleves SL 8:


----------



## amago45 (14 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No se que se cuece pero... promete



Ha sido a partir de las 5, ha llegado Bankia, y sobre todo lo que más me gusta es que ha llegado Morgan Stanley comprando a mercado ... ...

Ojos abiertos, aunque puede que estén centimeando ... 

Edito, se cerró en 0,215 pero ha habido un buén meneo en la última media hora :8::8::8: no se si algo se anunciará el fin de semana ... A ver en la subasta que hacen


----------



## LCIRPM (14 Jun 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Joder, estoy solo y con alguien lo tengo que compartir, a mi edad y llorando de alegria porque mi hija ha aprobado un examen imposible y se larga de casa, llorando de verdad.::



Llorar no es malo, y si es de alegría, mejor. Enhorabuena, ya volverá.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Primer asalto, neutral. A las 15:30 sigue la fieshta.
> 
> El petroleo tiene ganas de subir, veremos si no es inverso con el SP como parecia estos meses.



Correlación del petróleo con la bolsa a grandes rasgos:
Si la bolsa sube por señales de crecimiento el petroleo sube, mucha demanda.
Si la bolsa baja por señales de contracción el petróleo baja, poca demanda.
Si la bolsa sube por QEs, el petroleo se mantiene lateral, hay poca demanda pero como hay más masa monetaria se revaloriza como materia prima.
Si el petroleo baja por aumento de la producción la bolsa sube, mucha oferta, energía barata.
Si el petroleo sube por descenso de la producción la bolsa baja, poca oferta, energía cara.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Jun 2013)

Prisa cerró en 0,215. No sé si estarán esperando alguna noticia para el fin de semana pero yo he cargado unas poquitas en 0,205.

A ver que dice Janus.


----------



## amago45 (14 Jun 2013)

Por cierto Renta4 lleva todo el día aconsejando compra de DIA a 6, cito:

"Lleva toda la semana estableciendo una base en la zona de 5,8€, en el paso de la directriz alcista que une las correcciones desde junio 2012.
Los máximos de estos días paran en 6€, nivel a cuya ruptura cabe la adopción de estrategias alcistas especulativas, al quedar sin referencias de resistencia hasta 6,32€."


----------



## LCIRPM (14 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Espero que lleves SL 8:



Yingli está ahí, me jodería vender antes del rebote ....
De First debería haber salido, pero ... era mi apuesta de futuro y ahora, a la fuerza.::


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Jun 2013)

el ibex esta acabado , la mm200 pasa a ser resistencia , nos vemos el lunes gacelillas , cuidado con la guerra , se esta retrasando desde el 2007 , lo mismo que flanderERRE solo que desde hace mucho mas tiempo


----------



## FranR (14 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Los yankises nos dejan *por encima de 8.100 *y no me extrañaría nada un nuevo ataque a la zona de 1647 , queda una tarde muy larga. El lunes martes creo que nos esperan emociones fuertes.



::

Estoy de acuerdo que dejan para la semana que viene alguna noticia, o declaraciones de nuestros amados líderes....esperemos que la semana que viene se decidan por fin y salgamos del lateral ibexiano.


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> ::
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo que dejan para la semana que viene alguna noticia, o declaraciones de nuestros amados líderes....esperemos que la semana que viene se decidan por fin y salgamos del lateral ibexiano.



¿apuestas por arriba de los 8600 o por abajo de los 7800?


----------



## LCIRPM (14 Jun 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Por cierto Renta4 lleva todo el día aconsejando compra de DIA a 6, cito:
> 
> "Lleva toda la semana estableciendo una base en la zona de 5,8€, en el paso de la directriz alcista que une las correcciones desde junio 2012.
> Los máximos de estos días paran en 6€, nivel a cuya ruptura cabe la adopción de estrategias alcistas especulativas, al quedar sin referencias de resistencia hasta 6,32€."



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...lacion-kilo-de-patatas-a-1-euro-juerse-2.html

No suelo supermercadear, el otro día fui a comprar patatas para freir. A UN EURO EL KILO ESTABAN.
Como buen burbujista de 30 centímetros, no las compré y me hice otro filete de guarnición.


----------



## FranR (14 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿apuestas por arriba de los 8600 o por abajo de los 7800?



Creo que por arriba, aunque las alegrías durarán poco tiempo. El guanazo llegará, pero con el zurrón lleno de gacelas hasta el gorro de papel.


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Jun 2013)

el pop está ya a 3.00?


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> el pop está ya a 3.00?



Está bastante estudiado que el POP está en precio, si no hay nuevas sorpresas, en los 28 céntimos.

La sobrevaloración actual es absurda.

comprad cabrones ::


----------



## amago45 (14 Jun 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...lacion-kilo-de-patatas-a-1-euro-juerse-2.html
> 
> No suelo supermercadear, el otro día fui a comprar patatas para freir. A UN EURO EL KILO ESTABAN.
> Como buen burbujista de 30 centímetros, no las compré y me hice otro filete de guarnición.



Joder con el DIA ... ...


----------



## FranR (14 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Está bastante estudiado que el POP está en precio, si no hay nuevas sorpresas, en los 28 céntimos.
> 
> La sobrevaloración actual es absurda.
> 
> comprad cabrones ::



La evolución de bankia marcó el camino a seguir. Son alumnos aventajados.


En algún foro se estará acordando de cuando se dijo que esta banco estaba digamos MAL.

Pero intenta abrirle los ojos a un opusiano :no:


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2013)

Entiendo que TimoF por mucha bullshit que sea ..... tendrá que rebotar. No anda muy lejos los niveles de soporte si bien no hay que esperar ningún rebote rocketed.

---------- Post added 14-jun-2013 at 17:51 ----------




amago45 dijo:


> Prisa en 0,22, se están barriendo posiciones muy deprisa desde las 5 ...
> Bankia 'somos todos' está con la chequera comprando todo lo que se pone a tiro ...



Ya se había avisado durante el día. Si el lunes abren fuertes .... es que no han querido que muchos se montasen para este viaje y entonces podría ser muy bueno en términos de reward.

Pero ojo, incluso en las subidas finales no ha habido un volumen relevante. Hace falta que cuando arranque, lo haga con volumen.

---------- Post added 14-jun-2013 at 17:52 ----------




azkunaveteya dijo:


> el pop está ya a 3.00?



El pop se está haciendo muy popular entre las gacelas ::

---------- Post added 14-jun-2013 at 17:54 ----------




FranR dijo:


> La evolución de bankia marcó el camino a seguir. Son alumnos aventajados.
> 
> 
> En algún foro se estará acordando de cuando se dijo que esta banco estaba digamos MAL.
> ...



Éstos son los que hicieron la gran ampliación y ya ven cómo están. Los demás que no han hecho ampliación alguna .....


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Jun 2013)

Cada vez estoy más convencido que los viernes y los lunes es mejor pasar de la bolsa e ir a dar una vuelta. :fiufiu:


----------



## amago45 (14 Jun 2013)

Otra nota relevante de Prisa ... ... han convencido a una parte mayoritaria de los bancos acerca de como refinanciar la deuda, y les han adelantado una línea de crédito, entiendo que para pagar a Mediaset y evitar más líos con el 'jurgol'
Prisa tiene problemas de liquidez graves ... :S

"Promotora de Informaciones, S.A. (PRISA) comunica la siguiente información relevante, 
como continuación de la comunicada el 30 de mayo de 2013 (núm. de registro 188.472).
Como resultado de las conversaciones mantenidas con sus principales bancos acreedores
durante las últimas semanas, PRISA ha presentado en el día de hoy a la totalidad de sus 
acreedores financieros una propuesta de restructuración de su deuda financiera. 
Esta propuesta cuenta ya con el apoyo de un grupo de acreedores representativos de un 
72,9% del total de la deuda financiera. La Compañía espera obtener el apoyo unánime a la 
misma y que se pueda materializar en las próximas semanas. En el contexto del referido 
proceso de refinanciación, determinados bancos han aportado al Grupo una nueva línea 
de liquidez por importe de hasta 80.000.000 euros.
El objetivo de la refinanciación es otorgar liquidez adicional a la Compañía, extender los 
vencimientos de la deuda financiera sindicada y bilateral de PRISA, ajustándola a la 
evolución esperada del negocio y dotándola de mayor flexibilidad.
Cuando se alcance el acuerdo definitivo, se comunicará oportunamente al mercado.
Madrid, 14 de junio de 2013."


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2013)

Ojo con el Nikkei en las próximas semanas.


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> La evolución de bankia marcó el camino a seguir. Son alumnos aventajados.
> 
> 
> En algún foro se estará acordando de cuando se dijo que esta banco estaba digamos MAL.
> ...



Les enviamos a Andreíta Fabra y marchando ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Eso está hecho. Superamos los 345 en dos sesiones!!
> 
> Hoy me tomo cocido y medio a su salud. Gracias!
> 
> Edito para decir que esa gráfica no contempla la subida que lleva hoy, que hace que se pula media zona roja. Está subiendo un 3.5% hasta los 330, habiendo tocado los 333.



Cuide la posición, el volumen de hoy ha sido una mierda comparado con el de ayer. A falta de info intradía, quizás Claquito pueda ayudar, identifico ese volumen como ventas en zona de resistencia. Me puedo equivocar, pero si interpreto el jráfico bien,está haciendo techo.
Cambio de tendencia pues por donde dices, 345€


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 Jun 2013)

contrasplit popular en 3...2...1


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> contrasplit popular en 3...2...1



para seguir bajando.

Le queda de caida un 50% suponiendo que no tenga más esqueletos en el armario.


----------



## hydra69 (14 Jun 2013)

lo del popular será una empalada de pandoro mítica.


----------



## Vokiabierto (14 Jun 2013)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...segura-que-ciudad-insolvente.html#post9264343


----------



## aitor33 (14 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Prisa cerró en 0,215. No sé si estarán esperando alguna noticia para el fin de semana pero yo he cargado unas poquitas en 0,205.
> 
> A ver que dice Janus.



yo otras pocas a 0.2


----------



## FranR (14 Jun 2013)

Vokiabierto dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...segura-que-ciudad-insolvente.html#post9264343



No tiene impacto inmediato porque Detroit se sabe que está muerta desde hace más de un lustro.

---------- Post added 14-jun-2013 at 18:35 ----------




Vokiabierto dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...segura-que-ciudad-insolvente.html#post9264343




American cities at risk of default and bankruptcy - May. 28, 2010

Detroit

To make up for a 2010 budget shortfall of $280 million, Detroit issued $250 million of 20-year municipal notes in March. The issuance followed on the heels of a warning from city officials that if its financial state didn't improve, it could be forced to declare bankruptcy. Nonetheless, demand for the bonds was high, thanks in large part to a guarantee that the state would make the payments if the city became insolvent. Michigan has already proved that it has few qualms about stepping in. In early 2009 the state took over the Detroit Public School System, which was facing a budget deficit of more than $300 million. Now a governor-appointed "emergency financial manager" oversees every penny spent.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> No tiene impacto inmediato porque Detroit se sabe que está muerta desde hace más de un lustro.
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-jun-2013 at 18:35 ----------
> 
> ...



Es gol de Señor , sin duda


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> para seguir bajando.
> 
> Le queda de caida un 50% suponiendo que no tenga más esqueletos en el armario.



Bankia puede seguir los mismos pasos. El timing puede venir marcado por un importante recrudecimiento de la crisis bancaria en europa. A los bancos italianos les están dando mucha estopa y luego vendrán los "siyalodecíayo".
La prima anda ni pallá ni pacá. Volverán esos ríos revueltos y será la excusa para poner a los bancos en su sitio, quizá la oportunidad de que hagan sus deberes en cuanto a ampliaciones y demás.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Jun 2013)

Como pierdan los 1625 nos vamos de cabeza a los 1600

Yo creo que lo dejan para el Lunes que viene


----------



## mecir (14 Jun 2013)

el sp está tonteando otra vez con la base de la directriz alcista ienso:
hoy no ha llegado a tocarla pero se mantiene muy cerca

creía que tras tocarla y rebotar ayer se iría como un cohete a la parte alta del canal, pero está otra vez ahí, ya no se que pensar, es el tercer amago de traspasarla en muy poco tiempo (10 días)

que hijosdelagrandísimaputa son, son auténticos maestros en acojonar al personal gaceleril, pa mi que mas que hekonomólogos son psicólogos, su trabajo consiste en volverte loco, y lo hacen de putísima madre

ahora mismo está la cosa interesante, imagino que volverá a rebotar, pero como se vaya pa abajo.... pa echarse a temblar el precipicio que tiene por delante

ahora mismo el sp500 está en 1624, todas las alarmas a punto de saltar


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Jun 2013)

Menudo morrazo se ha pegado Walter. Quizás sea un buen suelo para entrar. Creo que hizo ese suelo en el 2008 y al poco tiempo estaba en 19.

Janus, como lo vió joven ? 8:


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2013)

Vamos a dar un pelotazo de cohones en el SP con los cortos abiertos ayer noche.

---------- Post added 14-jun-2013 at 19:33 ----------




mecir dijo:


> el sp está tonteando otra vez con la base de la directriz alcista ienso:
> hoy no ha llegado a tocarla pero se mantiene muy cerca
> 
> creía que tras tocarla y rebotar ayer se iría como un cohete a la parte alta del canal, pero está otra vez ahí, ya no se que pensar, es el tercer amago de traspasarla en muy poco tiempo (10 días)
> ...




es común saber lo que va a pasar cuando se trastea con un soporte horizontal o inclinado de forma reiterada con sucesión de máximos decrecientes.

Ya puede espabilar el amigo Bernie porque se le va a poner dura la cosa en el corto plazo. De todas formas, no todo el monte es orégano. Cualquier situación de peligro se arregla con un velón verde en timeframe de horas ::

---------- Post added 14-jun-2013 at 19:35 ----------




Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Menudo morrazo se ha pegado Walter. Quizás sea un buen suelo para entrar. Creo que hizo ese suelo en el 2008 y al poco tiempo estaba en 19.
> 
> Janus, como lo vió joven ? 8:



Ver = ojos
Pensar = cerebro

Recomendación 1: Ni se te ocurra entrar si no es con cortos. Puede irse a 4 y aquí paz y allí gloria.
Recomendación 2: Todo está en la serie de precios y en la pauta de volumen.

---------- Post added 14-jun-2013 at 19:56 ----------

A Maxwell Tech hay que darle cortos pero con mucha fuerza. El carbón es una delicia y en el lado corto se está haciendo dinero fácil.

---------- Post added 14-jun-2013 at 20:00 ----------

.... cómo estará el patio para que durante las últimas semanas el euro, con la mierda que es, se esté fortaleciendo respecto al usd y al yen.


----------



## juanfer (14 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a dar un pelotazo de cohones en el SP con los cortos abiertos ayer noche.
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-jun-2013 at 19:33 ----------
> 
> ...



Cuidado con la ultima hora del sp, suele ser muy alcista.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Jun 2013)

Poderosos traders con cuentas de 7 ceros.
Este año comer con Warren Buffet será más barato. 
Por si alguno no tiene nada mejor que hacer ese día. 
La crisis golpea al almuerzo con Warren Buffett | Intereconomía | 1026358


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2013)

Muy bueno

Is it Finally Time to Buy Coal Stocks? - ANR, ACI, CNX, BTU, WLT - Foolish Blogging Network


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Jun 2013)

Grande el kraken que habita en los 1625


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2013)

Leveraged Finance Woes Continue: Walter Energy 10th Cancelled Loan This Week - Forbes

---------- Post added 14-jun-2013 at 21:03 ----------

Todo muy tranquilo. Tampoco se está viendo nada excepcional en los mercados. Es importante interpretar el cierre de hoy.

Desde luego que para nada conviene dejar largos abiertos para el fin de semana. El SP de momento no admite posiciones largas.


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2013)

Sólo acudís a la llamada de la carne


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2013)

No se crean que es malo un corto en Trina en 6,1 usd.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Jun 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Menudo morrazo se ha pegado Walter. Quizás sea un buen suelo para entrar. Creo que hizo ese suelo en el 2008 y al poco tiempo estaba en 19.
> 
> Janus, como lo vió joven ? 8:



Ya comentamos lo de walter hace unos días.... bukkake carbonero lo llaman :rorto2:


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2013)

Están ustedes muy mustios y eso que comienza el finde. Vámonos arriba!!!!

[YOUTUBE]EWMKj7LsOTo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (14 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Están ustedes muy mustios y eso que comienza el finde. Vámonos arriba!!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]EWMKj7LsOTo[/YOUTUBE]



Apunta este nombre: Cassadee Pope.

[YOUTUBE]eZ8ryKUEg2A[/YOUTUBE]

Será la próxima mega estrella de la música mundial. Además es un bellezón y la mar de simpática.

La llevamos a la trinchera ::


----------



## egarenc (14 Jun 2013)

my two cents...
[YOUTUBE]icvr7hVtSgQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Jun 2013)

Lo acabo de ver....-17% :XX:


----------



## Janus (14 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Apunta este nombre: Cassadee Pope.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]eZ8ryKUEg2A[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Me quedo con el arranque del remix de Nervo en el que he posteado. No color, no comparison

---------- Post added 14-jun-2013 at 23:07 ----------




egarenc dijo:


> my two cents...
> [YOUTUBE]icvr7hVtSgQ[/YOUTUBE]



Muy bueno, pero que muy muy bueno. Si señor.

Let's go, move to the base ......

---------- Post added 14-jun-2013 at 23:10 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo acabo de ver....-17% :XX:





Muchas van a quebrar porque se liaron a comprar en 2011 a base de deuda. Básicamente, venden por debajo del coste real y no hay perspectivas de corto plazo de subidas de precios. No están funcionando ni el met, ni el thermal ni ninguno. Por ello, el enterprise value se está balanceando en extremo hacia la deuda sacando valor constantemente de las capitalizaciones bursátiles. Es una noticia extraordinariamente positiva para cuando llegue el ciclo de subidas.


----------



## egarenc (14 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Apunta este nombre: Cassadee Pope.
> 
> Será la próxima mega estrella de la música mundial. Además es un bellezón y la mar de simpática.
> 
> La llevamos a la trinchera ::



No está mal bertok, pero a mi me transmite más esta mourena....:rolleye:

[YOUTUBE]GbbtE4d3Ui8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Claca (14 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuide la posición, el volumen de hoy ha sido una mierda comparado con el de ayer. A falta de info intradía, quizás Claquito pueda ayudar, identifico ese volumen como ventas en zona de resistencia. Me puedo equivocar, pero si interpreto el jráfico bien,está haciendo techo.
> Cambio de tendencia pues por donde dices, 345€



Saludines a la forería, veamos lo que dije de CAF la última vez:



Claca dijo:


> El problema no es la subida, el problema es la bajada vertical que hubo antes y que parece que ahora se nos olvida, ahí está el peligro de las subidas vertiginosas, la pérdida de memoria que nos producen. Juraría que en su momento lo comenté, CAF alcanzó el punto mínimo de recorte y justo ahí, que también era zona de soporte importante, empezó a subir, pero eso no quita el techote que nos dejó durante meses, cuya entidad me hace dudar de la continuidad de la subida, así que, por ahora, a ver lo que hace en los 330, que personalmente creo que se pueden ver, porque si se queda por ahí mareando -aunque los supere temporalmente- habrá sido sólo un rebote y los 240 continuarán como objetivo bajista.



Y ahora miremos el gráfico:







Lo primero que salta a la vista: fallo bajista, gesto alcista, por lo que el precio apunta todavía a seguir subiendo. Ahora bien, que hayamos visto una reacción alcista cuando parecía que estaba configurando un techo, no significa necesariamente que haya una pauta de continuación de la tendencia previa, ni, de hecho, que no vaya a realizar un techo. Hay que tener en cuenta que el mercado siempre intentará ocultar sus intenciones y descolocarnos. 

Así que recapitulemos, el contexto del precio es de fuga alcista en la zona cercana a los 320 cuando parecía que se empezaba a girar, cosa que ha pillado a muchos desprevenidos. De golpe y porrazo, lo que parecía una vuelta a la baja, parece una muestra de fuerza y aleja la idea de techo a los que todavía, incrédulos, ven como se les escapa la subida. Por otro lado, justo ahora alcanzamos la zona 330 que en mi anterior comentario citaba como relevante, y, ojo, a eso:



> a ver lo que hace en los 330, que personalmente creo que se pueden ver, porque si se queda por ahí mareando -aunque los supere temporalmente- habrá sido sólo un rebote y los 240 continuarán como objetivo bajista.



Es decir, la superación de los 330 no es en sí relevante, pero sí es importante ver cómo reacciona la cotización llegados a ese punto, porque como bien apuntaba el pirata, la resistencia que se despliega por encima es muy dura y supone un nivel crítico -y muy evidente- en el gráfico.

Ello no es casual. El techo que no era tal, que deja sensación de fuerza en el precio y nos llama la atención, especialmente en un momento correctivo en los mercados, aparece justo por debajo de la zona de resistencias que realmente importa. Tiene miga, porque si la gente entra en masa ahora aprovechando el calentón, más adelante sí podríamos ver ese proceso de colocación que propiciase el susto que tal vez nos reserve el valor, pero por ahora:

-No hay figura de vuelta y parece que quedan nuevos máximos por ver
-La zona en la que está CAF, debería añadir volatilidad a las sesiones, independientemente del signo de las mismas.

Luego, para las próximas semanas, es muy probable que veamos a CAF navegando entre los 340 y los 320 euros, haciendo un llamamiento a las compras. 

Si el escenario cambia, cambiamos el análisis inocho:, pero, por ahora, me parece lo más probable y en línea del comentario de medio plazo que efectué en mayo.

---------- Post added 14-jun-2013 at 23:41 ----------

Por cierto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...2012-mes-del-juicio-final-63.html#post6454765

Y en su momento comenté que estaba en cuarentena (y pensaba que rompería a la baja), pero que si salvaba la estructura alcista, había que seguir con el planteamiento.







Simple, pero efectivo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Jun 2013)

[YOUTUBE]rv8C1wjbsKw[/YOUTUBE]
Modo finde on. :
:Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## Abner (15 Jun 2013)

[YOUTUBE]K1kj8-2Liz4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]I134VaHGnDs[/YOUTUBE]

Para los que no la conozcan


----------



## ghkghk (15 Jun 2013)

Muchisimas gracias a Claca y GT por su analisis desinteresado y, a mi juicio, muy acertado. Afortunadamente la llevo de muy abajo y puedo permitirme un stop holgado. 

El problema, el calvorotas de Montoro. Si vendo ahora, le tendre que dar un buen pedazo. Y si es de aqui a unos meses, nada por compensar TRE. Asi pues, una venta en principio bastante clara de una gacela que le saca un mas de un 20% a una cantidad muy considerable... por fiscalidad me las tengo que quedar y esperar acontecimientos. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ilustrador (15 Jun 2013)

Kimbra...
La de "plain gold ring"... Esta tía me pone.


Los últimos meses en el SP:

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/28f9bqklFeo?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/28f9bqklFeo?hl=es_ES&amp;version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


Y lo que está por venir (o no):

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6rlXj4JfBNc?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6rlXj4JfBNc?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Algas (15 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Muchisimas gracias a Claca y GT por su analisis desinteresado y, a mi juicio, muy acertado. Afortunadamente la llevo de muy abajo y puedo permitirme un stop holgado.
> 
> El problema, el calvorotas de Montoro. Si vendo ahora, le tendre que dar un buen pedazo. Y si es de aqui a unos meses, nada por compensar TRE. Asi pues, una venta en principio bastante clara de una gacela que le saca un mas de un 20% a una cantidad muy considerable... por fiscalidad me las tengo que quedar y esperar acontecimientos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2





A mí también me está escociendo el maldito impuestor... ::


----------



## Tonto Simon (15 Jun 2013)

Me encanta la situacion actual de los Mercadohh, si no hay recuperacion economica guano malo, si hay recuperacion economica y se afloja el QE guano peor...::::::


----------



## juanfer (15 Jun 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Me encanta la situacion actual de los Mercadohh, si no hay recuperacion economica guano malo, si hay recuperacion economica y se afloja el QE guano peor...::::::



El QE va a ser eterno porque el día que dejen de hacerlo, habrá un crack bursátil ya que todo el mundo intentará salir.


----------



## Janus (15 Jun 2013)

Levántenseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

[YOUTUBE]3TwfwK_qQl0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Jun 2013)

El día 19 habla la Fed. 
Dirán que se acabarán las QEs.
Entonces saldrá Pandoro y el universo implosionará. ::


----------



## Janus (15 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> El día 19 habla la Fed.
> Dirán que se acabarán las QEs.
> Entonces saldrá Pandoro y el universo implosionará. ::



Demasiado fácil, bajará cuando pensemos que hay que subir y subirá cuando creamos que todo se va al guano.

La FED no está sola, tiene a muchos fondos compinchados, todo el mundo le debe favores.


----------



## Tonto Simon (15 Jun 2013)

El QE no puede ser eterno porque de seguir a este paso se convertirían en los mayores tenedores de bonos, valores hipotecarios...aumentando ellos mismos el riesgo sistemico de esos mercados. Yo creo que lo que pretenden es un aterrizaje suave pero después de tanta manipulación no lo van a tener facil. Antes se hacen musulmanes los de cofidis::


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Jun 2013)

Los bancos crean una burbuja de deuda.
La deuda privada no se puede pagar y pasa a ser estatal.
Ahora la deuda que no se puede pagar es la soberana.
Para pagar la deuda como nadie la quiere tienen que imprimir más.
Todo el mundo le debe a todo el mundo, todos devaluan.
Si todos devaluan a la vez no hay estimulo pues el resultado global es nulo.
Ahora todo el mundo tiene dinero que vale menos.
Hay dos formas de luchar contra este fenómeno, o captas directamente el dinero nuevo especulando en bolsa y bonos, o acumulas bienes físicos.
En cualquier caso al ahorrador convencional lo habrán desplumado. :ouch:


----------



## Tonto Simon (15 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Los bancos crean una burbuja de deuda.
> La deuda privada no se puede pagar y pasa a ser estatal.
> Ahora la deuda que no se puede pagar es la soberana.
> Para pagar la deuda como nadie la quiere tienen que imprimir más.
> ...



En realidad los QE no han provocado lo que se suponía, ya que su función ha sido proveer de liquidez valores ilíquidos, por eso ni ha habido inflación ni la habrá. El experimento peligroso y mas distorsionante es el de los japoneses, con una clara intención de duplicar masa monetaria y crear inflación que esperemos no se les vaya de las manos.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Jun 2013)

Inflación convencional no hay pues no va a llegar el dinero al 99% de la población pero la brecha entre pobres y ricos puede alcanzar cotas absurdas.
Al final eso puede repercutir en que el dinero deje de ejercer su función circulante con lo que la crisis derivada al fin y al cabo va a a afectar a todos.
Si derrumbas la pirámide por la base, el que está en la cima tambien caerá. :
O eso o se acaban formando dos sociedades paralelas pero separadas, todos los ricos por ejemplo en Suíza y la plebe en España, Grecia, Chipre y demás. :ouch:


----------



## Janus (15 Jun 2013)

Mi teoría es la siguiente: se ha creado un exceso que alguien tiene que pagar y lo van a hacer repartiendo entre millones y millones de personas porque así es más llevadero.

Los usanos tienen una deuda que no se puede pagar pero no importa. Siguen emitiendo y acumulando los bonos ellos mismos. Llegará el día en el que se hagan una autoquita (ese es el concepto) y ya está. El problema a esta estrategia es que perderían ventaja relativa respecto a terceros países. No pasa nada, utilizan todo su arseñal (medios, hedge funds, colar y agencias de rating) para machacar al resto del mundo en términos económicos de forma que todo va a estar peor que en USA.

Conclusión: seguirán siendo los number one y el pufo lo habrán pagado varios miles de millones de personas .... ya que así todo es más llevable. Es de cajón. A la UE la tiene sostenida con alfileres hasta que llegue el momento de pinchar el globo.


----------



## bertok (15 Jun 2013)

No estés tan seguro, aunque camino de ello llevan.

El nigga la terminará cagando

[YOUTUBE]EnZlDwKCMGY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (15 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No estés tan seguro, aunque camino de ello llevan.
> 
> El nigga la terminará cagando
> 
> [YOUTUBE]EnZlDwKCMGY[/YOUTUBE]



Allí se manejan mejor que por Europa, básicamente porque no están desunidos ni porque hayan construido su historia sobre el robo y el abuso.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Jun 2013)

Los USA tienen la sarten por el mango hasta que planten cara los BRICS y decidan abandonar el sistema del dólar. Claro que eso será un proceso paulatino y a largo plazo (2050?). Opino que USA tarde o temprano pasará a segundo orden. : 
Aún así siempre van a quedar mejor que Europa despues de todo este jaleo. :fiufiu:


----------



## Tonto Simon (15 Jun 2013)

Soy de la opinión de que no veremos ningún colapso mundial, ni un gran evento mad máximo...creo que nos esperan dos décadas de des apalancamiento y recesión mundial, en la que los estados podrán rebajar deuda gracias a las próximas subidas de tipos que ya se barruntan y la creación de inflación a lo Jánus style

Por otro lado últimamente veo mucho yo te doy cremita-tu me das cremita ente 
USA y EU en detrimento de chinaienso:


----------



## Janus (15 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Los USA tienen la sarten por el mango hasta que planten cara los BRICS y decidan abandonar el sistema del dólar. Claro que eso será un proceso paulatino y a largo plazo (2050?). Opino que USA tarde o temprano pasará a segundo orden. :
> Aún así siempre van a quedar mejor que Europa despues de todo este jaleo. :fiufiu:



Los BRICS son y han sido lo que son por el dolar y la inversión mundial que actúa como la abeja maya. Para mí son la parte más blandengue del entramado financiero mundial porque no son autónomos. Han tirado hacia arriba, no nos engañemos, por el fuerte crecimiento mundial que ha generado mucha demanda sobre sus materias primas. Está en ciernes un proceso de ajuste en esos países y ya veremos cómo responden. En general son países instalados sobre una potente base de corrupción. Solo tienes que darte una vuelta por Sao Paulo.

Van a caer en muchos casos igual de rápido que han subido. Su moneda puede destruir en dos años lo que han construido en una década. Los usanos no van a tirar la cuchara tan fácil.


----------



## Tonto Simon (15 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Los BRICS son y han sido lo que son por el dolar y la inversión mundial que actúa como la abeja maya. Para mí son la parte más blandengue del entramado financiero mundial porque no son autónomos. Han tirado hacia arriba, no nos engañemos, por el fuerte crecimiento mundial que ha generado mucha demanda sobre sus materias primas. Está en ciernes un proceso de ajuste en esos países y ya veremos cómo responden. En general son países instalados sobre una potente base de corrupción. Solo tienes que darte una vuelta por Sao Paulo.
> 
> Van a caer en muchos casos igual de rápido que han subido. Su moneda puede destruir en dos años lo que han construido en una década. Los usanos no van a tirar la cuchara tan fácil.



Así es. El único es China que tendrá que resolver tarde o temprano la creación de una clase media para fomentar el consumo interno y poder seguir creciendo como hasta ahora. El problema es que para eso tendrá que abrirse y democratizarse,tener seguridad jurídica,libre comercio,condiciones laborales justas,medio ambiente....uf tienen mucho trabajo por delante. Me temo (o no )que las siguientes décadas siguen siendo usanas.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Los BRICS son y han sido lo que son por el dolar y la inversión mundial que actúa como la abeja maya. Para mí son la parte más blandengue del entramado financiero mundial porque no son autónomos. Han tirado hacia arriba, no nos engañemos, por el fuerte crecimiento mundial que ha generado mucha demanda sobre sus materias primas. Está en ciernes un proceso de ajuste en esos países y ya veremos cómo responden. En general son países instalados sobre una potente base de corrupción. Solo tienes que darte una vuelta por Sao Paulo.
> 
> Van a caer en muchos casos igual de rápido que han subido. Su moneda puede destruir en dos años lo que han construido en una década. Los usanos no van a tirar la cuchara tan fácil.



Por un lado no veo porque deban de ser más transparentes los gobiernos US impulsados por Wall Street (Reagan y posteriores) que los rusos o los chinos. Todos hacen trampas y los dos bandos dicen que los corruptos son los otros.
Hoy en día US se parece mucho a la España del S. XVI.
Tenían la supremacía militar y presencia en todo el globo.
Tenían el acceso a las materias primas (oro/plata).
En la metrópoli mucha gente vivía holgadamente sin trabajar y los nobles hacían alarde de no pagar impuestos ya que eso era visto como vulgar.
En que invertían ese dinero?
Compraban las manufacturas de los otros europeos.
Guerras de religión y por mantenerse hegemónicos.
Construcción de catedrales.
Al final ese sistema entró en default y ya se sabe como siguió la historia. :ouch:


----------



## Janus (15 Jun 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Así es. El único es China que tendrá que resolver tarde o temprano la creación de una clase media para fomentar el consumo interno y poder seguir creciendo como hasta ahora. El problema es que para eso tendrá que abrirse y democratizarse,tener seguridad jurídica,libre comercio,condiciones laborales justas,medio ambiente....uf tienen mucho trabajo por delante. Me temo (o no )que las siguientes décadas siguen siendo usanas.



A China le ha valido mientras que han estado explotando a la peña a cambio de un bocata, mientras han estado jodiendo el medio ambiente y mientras que han estado endeudándose para construir+construir+construir+construir.

Ahora viene el salto de verdad: dejar el socialismo, repartir riqueza, dejar de joder el medioambiente y devolver sus deudas.

Harto difícil, sobre todo dejar el socialismo.

---------- Post added 15-jun-2013 at 17:01 ----------




bankiero dijo:


> Por un lado no veo porque deban de ser más transparentes los gobiernos US impulsados por Wall Street (Reagan y posteriores) que los rusos o los chinos. Todos hacen trampas y los dos bandos dicen que los corruptos son los otros.
> Hoy en día US se parece mucho a la España del S. XVI.
> Tenían la supremacía militar y presencia en todo el globo.
> Tenían el acceso a las materias primas (oro/plata).
> ...




Efectivamente serán superados por otros. Lo nuevo sustituye a lo viejo, pero eso "nuevo" no está en los BRICs ni en Europa nowadays.


----------



## Tonto Simon (15 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Por un lado no veo porque deban de ser más transparentes los gobiernos US impulsados por Wall Street (Reagan y posteriores) que los rusos o los chinos. Todos hacen trampas y los dos bandos dicen que los corruptos son los otros.
> Hoy en día US se parece mucho a la España del S. XVI.
> Tenían la supremacía militar y presencia en todo el globo.
> Tenían el acceso a las materias primas (oro/plata).
> ...



Cualquier default económico que se haya producido antes tiene para mi cierto valor histórico pero me resultan irrelevantes. Antes el dinero estaba ligado a la economía real,el mundo no era digital,ni tenía los conocimientos y herramientas que tiene ahora, los mecanismos son mucho más sofisticados o perversos, según lo mires, pero mucho más eficaces.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (15 Jun 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Cualquier default económico que se haya producido antes tiene para mi cierto valor histórico pero me resultan irrelevantes. Antes el dinero estaba ligado a la economía real,el mundo no era digital,ni tenía los conocimientos y herramientas que tiene ahora, los mecanismos son mucho más sofisticados o perversos, según lo mires, pero mucho más eficaces.



Eso pensaban en Wall Street en 2008 cuando empezarón a quebrar valores con rating AAA. Por mucha tecnología y avances las bases fundamentales son las mismas de siempre y la especulación es una ciencia más vieja que el tabaco. :
No existen métodos mágicos para ganar más dinero asumiendo menos riesgos por mucho que se empeñen los gurus financieros americanos en creer en eso.


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> *A China le ha valido mientras que han estado explotando a la peña a cambio de un bocata, mientras han estado jodiendo el medio ambiente y mientras que han estado endeudándose para construir+construir+construir+construir*.
> 
> Ahora viene el salto de verdad: dejar el socialismo, repartir riqueza, dejar de joder el medioambiente y devolver sus deudas.
> 
> ...



socialismo?? En CHina tienen un burbujón de padre y señor mío ¿y? acaso no lo tienen los demás . No lo entiendo

que en China la peña es pobre, sin duda (pero trabajan a cambio de un bocata, bueno hace 40 años por menos de eso) hoy en China se venden más coches que en USA son (4 veces más ) pero te aseguro que no los comprar con salarios-bocadillo esto ya paso en Taiwan y Corea del sur uno un pantanal cuyas tierras eran propiedad del Estado y otro una aldea de pescadores coreana pero decidieron ofrecer sus servicios y sus productos al mundo previo paso por Mit en ciertos casos y hoy 8 de cada 10 son empresarios y son apreciados no apestados como aquí, por cierto en China ya se han dado cuenta de lo que es soberanía tecnológica y ya manda hombres al espacio .

China tiene 2 opciones, o abrazar el capital o destruirlo mediante (inflación) burbujas y cometer errores desde luego, pero depende de ellos, el régimen gubernamental sobrevivirá mientras no moleste a ese "capital" mira el regimén franquista.

nosotros si que estamos jodidos ya que dependemos de terceros

por cierto a partir del minuto 19 

Documental La Globalización es buena (Globalisation is Good), documental online en documaniatv.com


----------



## Janus (15 Jun 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> socialismo?? En CHina tienen un burbujón de padre y señor mío ¿y? acaso no lo tienen los demás . No lo entiendo
> 
> que en China la peña es pobre, sin duda (pero trabajan a cambio de un bocata, bueno hace 40 años por menos de eso) hoy en China se venden más coches que en USA son (4 veces más ) pero te aseguro que no los comprar con salarios-bocadillo esto ya paso en Taiwan y Corea del sur uno un pantanal cuyas tierras eran propiedad del Estado y otro una aldea de pescadores coreana pero decidieron ofrecer sus servicios y sus productos al mundo previo paso por Mit en ciertos casos y hoy 8 de cada 10 son empresarios y son apreciados no apestados como aquí, por cierto en China ya se han dado cuenta de lo que es soberanía tecnológica y ya manda hombres al espacio .
> 
> ...




El cómo China ha prosperado hasta ahora ya no les servirá a futuro (exportaciones a base de mano de obra ultra barata). Tienen que cambiar y no es fácil. Veremos.


----------



## Tonto Simon (15 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Eso pensaban en Wall Street en 2008 cuando empezarón a quebrar valores con rating AAA. Por mucha tecnología y avances las bases fundamentales son las mismas de siempre y la especulación es una ciencia más vieja que el tabaco. :
> No existen métodos mágicos para ganar más dinero asumiendo menos riesgos por mucho que se empeñen los gurus financieros americanos en creer en eso.



Nome refería a wall street, ahí hay y seguirán habiendo quiebras,burbujones y defaults, me refiero a la economía de los países.


----------



## Tom Joad (15 Jun 2013)

MUy interesante. A los "medios, hedge funds, colar y agencias de rating" yo añadiría un último recurso, los U.S. Marines.



Janus dijo:


> Mi teoría es la siguiente: se ha creado un exceso que alguien tiene que pagar y lo van a hacer repartiendo entre millones y millones de personas porque así es más llevadero.
> 
> Los usanos tienen una deuda que no se puede pagar pero no importa. Siguen emitiendo y acumulando los bonos ellos mismos. Llegará el día en el que se hagan una autoquita (ese es el concepto) y ya está. El problema a esta estrategia es que perderían ventaja relativa respecto a terceros países. No pasa nada, utilizan todo su arseñal (medios, hedge funds, colar y agencias de rating) para machacar al resto del mundo en términos económicos de forma que todo va a estar peor que en USA.
> 
> Conclusión: seguirán siendo los number one y el pufo lo habrán pagado varios miles de millones de personas .... ya que así todo es más llevable. Es de cajón. A la UE la tiene sostenida con alfileres hasta que llegue el momento de pinchar el globo.


----------



## atman (15 Jun 2013)

The Madoff Of Munis - Forbes

Vamos caminando por la cuerda floja, cualquier descuido, cualquier brisita y estamos jodidos. Y si a alguien se le ocurre mover la cuerda, o darnos un "empujoncito", ya saben de ayuda... se va todo a freir espárragos.

Lo de los munis es una de tantas catástrofes a la espera de suceder.




El MP4/12C sale por 160k CHF, busca vender rápido. Es de 2011. 25.000 km y está perfecto. Lo vende porque lo trasladan. En dos semanas lo mandará de vuelta a McLaren para actualización y echarle como poco 40k euros más. Si alguien tiene el capricho y los posibles, otra como esta no la encuentra. 

Lo va a poner a la venta en algún portal con fotos y tal. Cuando sepa donde, les pego el enlace.


----------



## Janus (15 Jun 2013)

Nos volvemos arriba!!!!

[YOUTUBE]CvmFLpFEk9s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## juan35 (15 Jun 2013)

Hola Janus, como ves: LEDS y RAD.

Gracias


----------



## Janus (15 Jun 2013)

LEDS: una joya que está subiendo bien y con una muy importante acumulación de dinero. Además, la pauta de subida identifica muy claramente donde colocar el stop, en 1,70 usd.
Cuidado que es de muy baja capitalización.

RAD: Fuga perfecta con volumen. Habría que esperar una bajada hasta 2,1 usd. Ahí es fiable. Es muy alcista.


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El cómo China ha prosperado hasta ahora ya no les servirá a futuro (exportaciones a base de mano de obra ultra barata). Tienen que cambiar y no es fácil. Veremos.



Taiwan y Corea del Sur lo lograron, lo dicho depende de ellos, pero si lo logran y la supervivencia del partido(le va la vida en ello) vamos asistir a algo único nunca visto en la historia

claro que pude hacer como nosotros ::

por cierto, no crees que el vídeo que debería darse como asignatura en el colegio desde pequeño pero es proscrito, excepto en este pequeño rincón de libertad como este existen otros pero pocos y proscritos ::


----------



## Janus (15 Jun 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Taiwan y Corea del Sur lo lograron, lo dicho depende de ellos, pero si lo logran y la supervivencia del partido(le va la vida en ello) vamos asistir a algo único nunca visto en la historia
> 
> claro que pude hacer como nosotros ::
> 
> por cierto, no crees que el vídeo que debería darse como asignatura en el colegio desde pequeño pero es proscrito, excepto en este pequeño rincón de libertad como este existen otros pero pocos y proscritos ::



Es cuestión de confianza o desconfianza. Yo no pongo mi dinero en negocios chinos ni bolsa china ni índices de réplica china ............ Por decir más, ni me gusta la comida china ni las chinas (los chinos tampoco, obvio). Me parecen admirables en cuanto que curran y se dejan de tonterías.


----------



## Algas (15 Jun 2013)

Estuve (por mucha suerte) en china hace dos años, en Kunming, la "ciudad de la eterna primaver", está al sur, muy cerca de Laos y Vietnam. 
Todavía había muchísima gente metida en el tema comunista, con costumbres fuertemente arraigadas, y que no entendían el "trabajas _mucho_", ellos piensan que trabajan, y ya está, que eso es así.
No obstante, en zonas rurales, se podía ver en los jóvenes cómo nos miraban extrañados, tanto a nosotros los occidentales (que éramos bárbaros extranjeros sin "la cultura") por las cosas que llevábamos, y la cantidad de dinero que teníamos; así como a los otros chinos yuppies que iban con Audis. 
En algún momento se darán cuenta de que no quieren seguir siendo siervos de nadie. No me extraña que el gobierno chino prohiba google y demás. Si esos chinitos rurales vieran las boobs de aquí , los mércedes, las discotecas con gogós y las cosas de la vida pecaminosa... ::


----------



## paulistano (15 Jun 2013)

Algas dijo:


> En algún momento se darán cuenta de que no quieren seguir siendo siervos de nadie. No me extraña que el gobierno chino prohiba google y demás. Si esos chinitos rurales vieran las boobs de aquí , los mércedes, las discotecas con gogós y las cosas de la vida pecaminosa... ::



Mmmmm.....no pondría la mano en el fuego.

Llevan miles de años siguiendo la doctrina confucionista del "bien comun"....no harán nada de manera individual que atente al bien general de la sociedad que este caso viene estipulado por lo que diga el partido comunista chino, antes los emperadores, mañana quien sabe.

Si bien es verdad que las sociedades van evolucionando y es posible que con la revolucion tecnologica que estamos viviendo, no se puedan poner puertas al campo y ocurra lo que comentas.


----------



## juanfer (16 Jun 2013)

Buenos dias,

Lo admirable de China es que estan al margen de la globalización bancaria, debido a que su deuda es interna. Así que cuando la FED deje de imprimir y medio occidente, se vaya a a la mierda, ellos, no les pasará prácticamente nada, solo que perderan valor todos los dolares que tengan. 

Así que quien realmente tiene problemas van a ser occidente y no los BRICS (que no depedan de la globalización bancaria).


----------



## Janus (16 Jun 2013)

Vamos a mover el cotarro.

[YOUTUBE]y1uwtOejOY4[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 16-jun-2013 at 14:21 ----------

No veo excesivamente difícil que TimoF vuelva a visitar los 8 euros. Eso "compila" con un IBEX mucho más abajo (sobre 6,XK).


Competition is increasing in Brazil for the most profitable mobile users as consumers cut off landlines, forcing companies to invest in services like high-speed Internet to attract customers. In its home country of Spain, which has an unemployment rate of 27 percent, Telefonica is losing mobile subscribers and customer bills are decreasing, putting pressure on the Brazilian unit to supply growth.
Brazil this year became the biggest single market for Madrid-based Telefonica, the parent company of Sao Paulo-based Telefonica Brasil SA. (VIV) Latin America represented 51 percent of Telefonica’s 14.1 billion euros ($18.8 billion) in revenue in the first quarter, according to data compiled by Bloomberg.
Only 16 percent of wireless users in Brazil have smartphones, Fernandez Valbuena said. The rate is 50 percent in Europe, showing Brazil still has ample room to grow, he said.
“It’s not a stagnant market like in Europe where you are going to go up and down with the ebb and the flow of macro,” he said. “Here, you still have a lot of penetration.”
Data Growth
Telefonica Brasil’s revenue from data and other non-voice services rose 19 percent in the first quarter of 2013 from a year earlier. Total sales climbed 2.9 percent in the first quarter in Brazil, compared with an 8.8 percent drop in its parent company’s revenue, according to data compiled by Bloomberg.
Telefonica Brasil had a 26 percent market share of mobile broadband accesses in April, compared to first-place America Movil SAB (AMX)’s Claro brand with 40 percent, according to consulting firm Teleco. While Claro and Tim Participacoes SA (TIMP3) offer lower prices, Telefonica provides better coverage, with a network that extends to more municipalities than all of its rivals combined, Fernandez Valbuena said.
“Telefonica is winning because of the quality and coverage of its network,” said Andre Baggio, a Porto Alegre, Brazil-based analyst at JPMorgan Chase & Co., in a telephone interview. “The company is ahead and others are trying to catch up.”
Brazil Performance
Telefonica (TEF) is down less than 1 percent in Madrid trading this year, compared with a 7.1 percent increase for Telefonica Brasil (VIVT4) in Sao Paulo and a 17 percent drop for the Ibovespa index. Telefonica Brasil is trading at 13 times estimated 2013 earnings, compared with nine times for the parent company, according to data compiled by Bloomberg.
Telefonica Brasil rose 1.5 percent to 52.50 reais at the close in Sao Paulo, while its parent company fell less than 1 percent to 10.11 euros in Madrid.
Brazil’s economy expanded 0.6 percent in the first quarter of 2013, below economist estimates of a 0.9 percent expansion. Household consumption has also slowed to 0.1 percent from 1.2 percent in the previous three-month period, the national statistics agency said. Economists expect Brazil’s gross domestic product to expand 2.5 percent this year, down from 3.2 percent in January, according to a central bank weekly survey published this week. In addition, inflation has quickened to 6.5 percent, matching the upper limit of the central bank’s target range.
Middle Class
“The weaker the economy gets, certainly it will hit the Brazilian middle class, the less money they will have to spend on everything, certainly including data,” said Christopher King, an analyst at Stifel Nicolaus & Co. in Baltimore, one of four who rate Telefonica Brasil’s American depositary receipts hold. Eight analysts say buy and none say sell.
Growth in data “is disassociated from the economy,” said Baggio, who rates Telefonica Brasil overweight. The Brazilian equity has 12 buy ratings, seven holds and one sell.
While he declined to provide a forecast for the second quarter of 2013, Fernandez Valbuena said the trend of customers shifting to data services and contract plans is similar to the first quarter. Contract customers rose 17 percent last quarter from a year earlier, and 81 percent of them bought smartphones.
About 20 percent of Brazilians have contract, or postpaid, plans for mobile-phone service, with the rest on prepaid accounts, according to the telecommunications regulatory agency, Anatel. Fernandez Valbuena said his goal is to shift more of those users to contracts, where they offer more-dependable, steady sales.
The economy is “not what we depend on, because we actually depend on something people want to do, have the means to do,” Fernandez Valbuena said.


----------



## bertok (16 Jun 2013)

Es muy probable que podamos ver al culibex en 6400 y efectivamente a timofónica por debajo de los 8 lerdos.


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> Lo admirable de China es que estan al margen de la globalización bancaria, debido a que su deuda es interna. Así que cuando la FED deje de imprimir y medio occidente, se vaya a a la mierda, ellos, no les pasará prácticamente nada, solo que perderan valor todos los dolares que tengan.
> 
> Así que quien realmente tiene problemas van a ser occidente y no los BRICS (que no depedan de la globalización bancaria).



exacto , su deúda es ahorro interno aunque tengan +100 millones de pisos vacios (ya van por 70, es la mitad que aquí si comparamos población ) no deberán a chavo a nadie, sólo abran quemado su ahorro interno (que es grave) pero se lo pueden permitir


----------



## Janus (16 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Es muy probable que podamos ver al culibex en 6400 y efectivamente a timofónica por debajo de los 8 lerdos.



Si es así será entonce bueno meterle un par de tiros con horizonte de más de un año para que el doblar no suponga ir al marginal


----------



## bertok (16 Jun 2013)

Admiro a este tío y su iniciativa empresarial

[YOUTUBE]VUgDcA1pZAM[/YOUTUBE]

Igualito al hijo de puta del empresaurio hispanistaní


----------



## Janus (16 Jun 2013)

Va a empezar una semana que se antoja importante. Algunas claves en términos prácticos porque de lo que se trata es de ganar dinero.

*IBEX*: Aquí no conviene arriesgar los leuros. Es un mandado por lo que hará lo que le digan y además hacia arriba viene mostrando una importante rémora. Todo lo más sería configurar un spread de TEF (largo) e IBEX (corto). Tienen que volver a converger en algún momento. De hacerlo, hay mucha plata ahí esperando a su dueño.

*DAX*: Todo lo que sea no superar los 8350 es bueno para los osos. Tiene la vista puesta en los 7800-7700. Ahí, de estar ahora, se tiene que estar en el lado corto. Momentum, Estocástico y MACD todos bajistas. Si da un buen punto de entrada en el que el stop no esté lejos .... se puede entrar corto con fuerza. Si sale la jugada, mucha pasta gansa. Estamos hablando de bajadas intermedias porque estructuralmente, y hasta que demuestre lo contrario, el DAX es alcista de fondo.

*Nikkei*: No hay que estar ni largo (ni de coña) ni corto (ojo con los arreones, son caros de cojones). Existe una probabilidad alta de que se pierdan los 12500 y se ponga la vista en 11400 que es el último fibo. Lo veo algo improbable pero sí es cierto que existe ese riesgo. De fondo, es muy alcista. Muy alcista. MUY ALCISTA. El problema, y el homework de cada uno de ustedes, es buscar un buen punto de entrada y que no sean barridos. En ese autobús no quieren a mucho guiri. Con CFDs ya saben que están blindados ante el riesgo divisa puesto que solo aplica a la plusvalía o minusvalía.

*Greece 20*: Es un desconocido para muchos de ustedes pero es una auténtica maravilla porque es muy noble. No es un índice muy robotizado por lo que tiene movimientos direccionales, sostenidos y es difícil ver barridas para expulsar a terceros actores. Eso sí, ahí no se hacen prisioneros, disparan a matar.
El único pero que tiene es que el spread en el CFD de IG es amplio pero se soluciona metiendo ráfagas no muy potentes puesto que compensa ante la amplitud de los movimientos. Es una maravilla y ahí hay menos riesgo (los stops hay que mantenerlos a pies juntillas) que en el trading del DAX y del SP.
Si aguanta la directriz alcista que se define en los dos últimos mínimos crecientes y relevantes ...... volverá a dar un buen tirón hacia arriba.

*SP*: Hay que estar osoroso (yo lo estoy, convenientemente cantado en directo el jueves noche). El movimiento del viernes es sumamente interesante puesto que abrió hacia arriba para darse la vuelta a eso de las 16:00. A las 21:00 se puso a subir de nuevo pero al final tiró la cuchara para cerrar pegado a mínimos. En esa pauta hay dos hechos interesante: El primero es que el SP lleva un tiempo (semanas) en donde es habitual definir claramente una sesión direccional hasta las 16:00 y la contraria a partir de ese momento. Eso es interesante para quienes echamos tiempo al trading de minutos en ese índice (ese trading requiere movimiento porque en caso contrario no merece la pena). El segundo punto interesante es que se ha roto (no es tan común) la regla no escrita de que a partir de las 21:00 se comienza a preparar el cierre. Esos primeros 20 minutos definen generalmente cómo va a cerrar el índice y el viernes hubo un fake.
Demasiados cambios de comportamiento indican vileza e intencionalidad. Se cuece algo interesante que puede ser romper los 1600 hacia abajo. No obstante, hay que tener cuidado porque una vela verde lo arregla todo y en eso los usanos son especialistas. De momento, no hay más que una interesante ilusión bajista por el cierre del viernes y porque el rebote sobre los 1597 de la semana pasada no llegaron a alcanzar los máximos precedentes. Un aviso: puede observar claramente como ni un stop de 20 pipos permite proteger la sostenibilidad de una estrategia con acierto. Eso quiere decir que el movimiento va a ser importante con bastante probabilidad.

*Oro y plata*: ambos metales (versión papel) están exactamente igual. Un tufo impresionante a bajistas. Hay que aprovechar las subidas intradiarias para cargar cortos y poner stops un 2% más arriba. Para que la jugada no salga cara, hay que ir metiendo más cortos a medida que vayan bajando de forma que las plusvis de unas posiciones protegen los costes de otros cortos. Son muy bajistas y están esperando al velote rojo que se barrunta hace semanas. No hay ningún incentivo claro que permita tirar de ellos hacia arriba. Bernie está más por contemplar o retirar que por reforzar los estímulos económicos. Se puede ver claramente como empresas de oro y plata no suben ni a tiros y están buscando perder soportes tras una consolidación lateral (posterior a bajas muy potentes). Esta es una muy buena posibilidad. En el fondo es mejor estar corto en empresas antes que en papel-oro o papel-plata pero es un tema para "pofesionales".

*ProShares VIX Short Term*: Lo ha hecho muy bien hacia arriba una vez superados los 10,20. Ahora rondo los 11 (sin contrasplit). Si soporta ese nivel, puede subir hasta un 20% adicional. El único pero está en el volumen que no es espectacular y eso puede ser una canario en la mina.

*Portugal Telecom*: Es bajista a más o poder. Un cagarro de valor para quienes tengan visión alcista. Muchos podrían pensar que es muy probable que rebote en los 3 euros. Podría ser pero mejor no jugar a acertar. Si los pierde (que es probable porque los mínimos relevante en términos semanales de su serie de precios) se va a 2 euros derecho. El sector Telco europeo está de capa caída porque está muy endeudado y porque la visión de negocio a 10 años vista se antoja con una tarta muy mordida por empresas como Google .....

*Alcatel*: Hablo muy poco de él pero es un valor a tener siempre en el radar list porque brinda movimientos limpios y amplios a un plazo de un trimestre o cuatrimestre.

*Abengoa*: Al radar list si bien me parece que es una empresa cuestionada en cuanto a la sostenibilidad de su negocio futuro. Tiene deuda para ella y para otras cuatro como ella. Y eso hay que pagarlo. La zona de los 1,8 euros - 2,0 euros ha venido suponiendo una importante zona de soporte y de nuevo vuelve a ella. Se suele decir que los soportes cuanto más probados más fiables son. No estoy de acuerdo porque cuanto más probados son, más dinero se va retirando y son más previsibles lo cual no funciona muy bien en bolsa (la previsibilidad tiene más que ver con el cerebro que con los ojos). Yo apuesto a que esa zona va a terminar cediendo porque hay una importante pista: se viene de máximos decrecientes y las vueltas en esos máximos han sido potentes, contundentes y sin ambares.

*Acciona*: Empresa de castuzos vividores que va a ir de cabeza a por los 30 euros. En IG se admiten cortos .... así que no sé a qué esperan. Salvo un rebote en los 40 euros, parece muy sencillo ganar ahí dinero (el stop tiene que ser dinámico a unos 5 euros una vez rotos esos 40 euros.

*SAN*: Los 5,15 aprox. son muy potentes y va a costar perderlos. Pero sí que es cierto que cada vez se rebota desde ahí con menos fuerza. El negocio en el SAN es el spread vs el BBVA. Ha dado mucho dinero y sigue estrechándose.
El SAN tiene muchas papeletas para perder los 5,15 euros a poco que en Europa se pongan los temas tensos. Como anticipo decir que a los bancos italianos les están metiendo mucho, muchísimo papel, por lo que ya verán como el hablar de la prima se pone de moda en el verano. Si el verano se pone tenso ..... unido a la iliquidez del periodo estival se producirían auténticos toboganes bursátiles. Yo el follón, de haberlo, lo veo para finales de Agosto y ya en serio en septiembre / octubre / noviembre.

*FCC*: Es un valor muy fácil porque tiene muy definido el nivel de cambio tendencial. Algunos de los que cogimos en mínimos ... supimos ver que los 8,5 euros son relevantes y que las resistencias importantes conllevan vender. Si supera los 8,5 hay que cargar como animales, cuantas más mejor que mejor. Ese nivel es que los fondos van a reconocer como que la empresa es viable (yo así lo creo pero es una cuestión de timing). De momento, su nuevo CEO va más lento de lo que el mercado necesita (y quizá por eso le vayan a achuchar en la cotización bursátil). Hay medidas que son muy fáciles de tomar y no lo está haciendo. Otras requieren tiempo y el mercado sabrá esperar pero no así para las primeras. Se está entreteniendo en echar a 200 tíos en CPV, vender cosas irrelevantes como Proactiva en Latinoamérica pero nada de los realmente relevante. Tiene algún problema para levantar deuda en alguna importante obra precalificada y si no lo consigue, el mercado el va a penalizar muchísimo. Tiene que vender CPV de una puñetera vez al precio que sea porque desconsolida un buen tajo de la deuda. Y tiene que vender CEMUSA, el pufo de la energía y hasta la parte industrial. A ver si se pone ya las pilas de una vez y deja de contar si va a echar a 800 o a 1200.
Por cierto, sé de alguna concesión en la que tiene mucha ilusión pero les van a dar un buen palo porque no se la van a llevar. Pensaban que habían hecho el movimiento bueno pero algún politicastro les va a encular. Por allí, no creo que vuelvan en muchos años.

*Gamesa*: No es necesario decir nada: día a día se retrata en el mercado. Tiene reto en los 4 euros, en los 4,25 euros, en los 4,50 euros y en los 5 euros. Como suele pasar siempre en la bolsa, se pondrá de moda cuando ya haya subido muchísimo y ahí los lerdos comenzarán a poner su dinero para quienes pillaron a abajo puedan distribuir. Lo de toda la vida, unos se necesitan a otros.

*Inditex*: Como no comience a recuperar .... se va a ir 20 euros más abajo.

*Sacyr Vallehermoso*: Es uno de los MEJORES valores en los que invertir dinero. El stop en 2 euros. El resto a sentarse y esperar. Cuando haga un x4 como Gamesa se pondrá de moda y será el momento de vender. La bolsa cotiza excesos y reacciones contra los mismos. That's the fact.

*Prisa*: Me gusta bastante aunque no estoy dentro. Me parece alcista si bien le veo el riesgo de que acostumbra a moverse en el intradía siempre muy lejos del máximo de la sesión y que el volumen no acompaña. Es un valor que no va a tener término medio, o sube un 50% o lo baja.

*Plateras*: Todas están muy parecidas (Coeur, Fresnillo, Hecla, Silver Wheaton, PAN, Turquoise, Silver Standard Resources), muy bajistas. Son fiables técnicamente pero hay una premisa a considerar: no se hacen prisioneros y los stops tienen que ser mentales porque aquí barren de lo lindo. Tras una bajada muy potente, no han tenido cojones ni de repuntar un 20%. Simplemente se han dedicado a hacer una consolidación lateral de muy difícil trading por los fakes. Todas ellas van a estar muy próximas a bajar un 50% adicional.

*Mineras de oro*: Al igual que las plateras, están muy bajistas. Piénsenlo un momento: la peña está jodida económicamente y ya no compra oro (aunque quieran). Los gitanos y los rumanos no son demanda suficiente para la oferta de oro existente, aunque se pusieran la piñada forrada todos los años.

*Carboneras*: Todas (James River, Alpha, Arch, Walter, Peabody, Consol, Cliff) se mueven parecido. Alguna con menor sesgo por diversificar en gas como es el caso de Consol pero bajista igual. En todas solo se admiten cortos pero hay que tener cuidado. Soy de los que pienso que cuando el SP se ponga bajista sin parangón, las carboneras se pondrán muy alcistas aunque sea por una temporada a modo de aliviar el proceso bajista. El carbón nunca engaña: es negro y pringa las manos.

*Basic Energy Services*: A mí personalmente, ya lo he dicho, me parece que es un valor fantástico y que va a ganar mucho dinero. Si nicho de actividad está repuntando a marchas forzadas en USA. Superar los 14 usd es pensar en un importante pistoletazo de salida.

*Novavax*: Como saben, estoy invertido en largo aquí adentro. El valor ahora mismo está en que sí o que no. Percibo un pequeño sesgo alcista por algún indicador y alguna ligera divergencia pero está bastante difícil. Importante reducción de la amplitud de las últimas velas ..... el movimiento importante está por ahí pululando pero dirá, here I go.




También les adjunto algunos links interesantes para quienes quieran ocupar el cerebro con temas diferentes a la bolsa (créanme, ahorra dinero).

*Goldman Sachs FOMC Preview - Business Insider

America Has Too Much Manufacturing Capacity - Business Insider

MAULDIN: Economists Are Still Clueless - Business Insider

8 Ways To Get More YouTube Views - Business Insider

History Of YouTube - Business Insider

Local-Mobile Marketing Exploding - Business Insider ESTE TEMA ES SUMAMENTE INTERESANTE Y UN CAMBIO RADICAL DE CÓMO VA A FUNCIONAR LAS OFERTAS EN TIEMPO REAL Y EN VERSIÓN ONE-TO-ONE. La publicidad en los medios se va a ir a tomar por el culo.

Places With The Most Tech Jobs - Business Insider

Currency Positioning And Technical Outlook - Business Insider


*


----------



## bertok (16 Jun 2013)

Jaaaaanus, esos pieles blancas :ouch::ouch::ouch:

[YOUTUBE]wRJPf1o_2H0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (16 Jun 2013)

El mejor el trader de Wall Street, miedoso de que el edificio se le venga encima.


----------



## j.w.pepper (16 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Admiro a este tío y su iniciativa empresarial
> 
> [YOUTUBE]VUgDcA1pZAM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Igualito al hijo de puta del empresaurio hispanistaní



It's a really smart project and the car is cute by the way. However I would like to point out that we shouldn't compare Spanish entrepreneurs, university, education - logse -, trade unions, mentality and eventually our society to the american one. They've reached the second industrial revolution in the 19th century whereas in Spain that happened in the 60's. It's easy to criticise entrepreneurs but if you ask many spanish people to set up companies, start-ups, they will tell you that they prefer to work for the public sector 'cause it is both comfortable and safe. 

Cosas veredes amigo Sancho


----------



## Janus (16 Jun 2013)

Seguimos para bingo.

[YOUTUBE]4vK3qwMEIpQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (16 Jun 2013)

Otro problema del oro: en china e india se están empezando a imponer restricciciones al comercio del metal.

War on Gold: India bans Import Consignments | Financial Markets

RBI bans gold imports with bank credit - Economic Times

La cuestión es que los ahorradores de esos países, especialmente de India, siempre han sido muy propensos a conservar sus ahorros en oro. En estos momentos de incertidumbre económica y de desarrollo entre las clases medias del país, el comercio de oro se ha disparado.

Pero en CHina tampoco es oro todo lo que reluce.

China Is Running Out Of Money - Forbes

Había otro artículo parecido pero más y mejor explicado, creía que era del FT, pero no consigo encontrarlo...



> *So how bad is the situation? * Anne Stevenson-Yang of J Capital Research reports that the tax bureau of one of China’s largest cities “has no money.” *Its officials, incredibly, have been told to collect their own salaries from taxpayers directly.*



Imagínense como puede terminar eso...


----------



## juanfer (16 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> *Mineras de oro*: Al igual que las plateras, están muy bajistas. Piénsenlo un momento: la peña está jodida económicamente y ya no compra oro (aunque quieran). Los gitanos y los rumanos no son demanda suficiente para la oferta de oro existente, aunque se pusieran la piñada forrada todos los años.
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



Excelente post pero puntualizo una cosa. La demanda de oro físico es brutal, sobre todo por China e india.

Incrementa la demanda de oro en China y en India


----------



## Janus (16 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Excelente post pero puntualizo una cosa. La demanda de oro físico es brutal, sobre todo por China e india.
> 
> Incrementa la demanda de oro en China y en India



Eso no quiere decir que ese oro venga de las mineras. Hay mucho trapicheo de ventas de oro ya en tránsito. Las mineras están vendiendo menos que en el pasado y por eso van para abajo.


----------



## ponzi (16 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es cuestión de confianza o desconfianza. Yo no pongo mi dinero en negocios chinos ni bolsa china ni índices de réplica china ............ Por decir más, ni me gusta la comida china ni las chinas (los chinos tampoco, obvio). Me parecen admirables en cuanto que curran y se dejan de tonterías.



He echado una ojeada al hilo y estoy 100% de acuerdo con tu argumento.Sólo hace falta mirar los fundamentales de empresas chinas y usanas, no hay color, por poner un ejemplo "solares".En general las empresas americanas son realmente muy eficientes con estructuras del capital en muchos casos óptimas hasta límites insospechados.Solo hay que mirar el roce,roe,Roa,endeudamiento,margenes o las tasas de crecimiento de sus ingresos. Que algunas empresas chinas puedan despuntar no digo yo que no ahora si somos realistas y miramos por metro cuadrado es mas fácil encontrar excelentes negocios en usa que en china, al menos a día de hoy.
Para no mirarte los fundamentales tienes un ojo clínico brutal, ya te he pillado en mas de una empresa entrando justo en el momento clave de la reestructuracion  Se distinguir el talento cuando lo veo de lejos


----------



## Tom Joad (16 Jun 2013)

Si él lo dice, será verdad.
[YOUTUBE]EjlnOBXk0pI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mataresfacil (16 Jun 2013)

Maravilloso, Janus, muchas gracias por la currada, merecia un a parte ademas del correspondiente thaks


----------



## Tonto Simon (16 Jun 2013)

Mis respetos...se ha ganado unas bobos (pero luego que tengo a la dońa delante)


----------



## amago45 (16 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Va a empezar una semana que se antoja importante. Algunas claves en términos prácticos porque de lo que se trata es de ganar dinero.
> 
> 
> [/B]



Un placer leerle :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (16 Jun 2013)

Le metemos volumen.

[YOUTUBE]ISSK7Yvflsk[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 16-jun-2013 at 23:20 ----------

pullourjansap

[YOUTUBE]ORDE7WGtgBI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## egarenc (16 Jun 2013)

sigamos con algo de Hed Kandi
[YOUTUBE]IeuLe7TzrLY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (16 Jun 2013)

Vamos a ver si rematamos la faena antes de ir a la piltra.

[YOUTUBE]2dDQKNNm9C8[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 16-jun-2013 at 23:32 ----------

Por compartir y tal la primicia

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-4-445-millones-de-euros-plena-crisis-2.html


----------



## Suprimo (16 Jun 2013)

Como curiosidad tengo en el broker de ing que las recomendaciones de Gamesa es de vender:ouch:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (17 Jun 2013)

Suprimo dijo:


> Como curiosidad tengo en el broker de ing que las recomendaciones de Gamesa es de vender:ouch:



Estaría bien hacerse una cartera virtual con las recomendaciones del broker a ver si acierta, falla o es totalmente aleatorio.
¿alguien lo ha probado?


----------



## Janus (17 Jun 2013)

Suprimo dijo:


> Como curiosidad tengo en el broker de ing que las recomendaciones de Gamesa es de vender:ouch:



*I*nvertir *N*o en *G*amesa, gracias.

---------- Post added 17-jun-2013 at 00:16 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Va a empezar una semana que se antoja importante. Algunas claves en términos prácticos porque de lo que se trata es de ganar dinero.
> 
> *IBEX*: Aquí no conviene arriesgar los leuros. Es un mandado por lo que hará lo que le digan y además hacia arriba viene mostrando una importante rémora. Todo lo más sería configurar un spread de TEF (largo) e IBEX (corto). Tienen que volver a converger en algún momento. De hacerlo, hay mucha plata ahí esperando a su dueño.
> 
> ...






Alguno me ha preguntado por privado por qué no he posteado nada sobre las solares. Avanzo para todos que ya lo he dicho varias veces:

Me gustan tanto Trina Solar como Yingli pero están peligrosas porque parece que van a rebotar en la tendencia alcista pero vienen de máximos decrecientes sucesivos. Es mejor esperar. Desde luego que no hay que ponerse cortos porque en un soporte nunca hay que hacerlo pensando o intentando adivinar que lo va a romper hacia abajo.

Un poco de cremita: hay alguien por ahí, se comenta, se barrunta, se cuchichea, se rumorea ..... que quiere comprar algún parque en Solaria pero está a la espera de que se publique la reforma energética para ver cómo queda el tema.

Nada serio y solo rumores.


----------



## amago45 (17 Jun 2013)

30% de sobreprecio
¿Pero en este país tenemos un gobierno liberal libre-mercadista? 
Spain Blocked AT&T Takeover Bid for Telefonica

Ejjjjjpaña


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Jun 2013)

lo que pasa es que tenian pocas y ahora van a comprar mas para dar el visto bueno dentro de unos meses( me refiero a Rajoy y los 3 ministros)
telefonica - El Gobierno español frena una OPA de AT&T de 122.000 millones de euros sobre Telefónica - 17/06/13 en Infomercados


----------



## alimon (17 Jun 2013)

Buenos dias

Esta noticia sobre gamesa es nuevecita no?

Gamesa seals 15-year warranty, maintenance deals with Infigen - SeeNews Renewables


Para los no anglos. Se adjudican hasta 2028 el mantenimiento de los parques eólicos de la autraliana Infigen.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jun 2013)

guanos dias gaceleridos 

vienen los futuros gringos muy veldes :rolleye: al loro con la resistencia dek central de bollinger , en el ibex la mm200 ahora es resistencia :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 17-jun-2013 at 09:03 ----------

corto 8140 :Baile:


----------



## sr.anus (17 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gaceleridos
> 
> vienen los futuros gringos muy veldes :rolleye: al loro con la resistencia dek central de bollinger , en el ibex la mm200 ahora es resistencia :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Tan pronto perdiendo pasta?

Buenos dias


[YOUTUBE]eOofWzI3flA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jun 2013)

ni gota conocimiento oiga :o


----------



## jopitxujo (17 Jun 2013)

Buenos días.

Prisa calentita, Sacyr sigue tirando y Gamesa en su línea.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2013)

Telefónica puede ser muy interesante


----------



## LOLO08 (17 Jun 2013)

De los posteados por Janus estoy dentro de SVO ( Sacyr),,,la espero para vender bastante más arriba, cuando otros compren...


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Telefónica puede ser muy interesante



primero que cierre el gap en 9,85 :bla: en forexpros el popular sube un 389% :8:


----------



## FranR (17 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> primero que cierre el gap en 9,85 :bla: en forexpros el popular sube un 389% :8:



Popular empezar a cotizar el lunes a 2,89 euros por accin tras el contrasplit

Primero leer las noticias, segundo pagar un TR y no usar el Forexpros para seguir el mercado. 

Es usté todo un profesional.... :XX:


----------



## bertok (17 Jun 2013)

Timofónica, noticia tergiversada y atrapagacelas.

Comprad, por Expaña.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jun 2013)

el ibex esta acabado , los cortos deben tener el stop loss al cierre por encima de la mm200


----------



## ponzi (17 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Timofónica, noticia tergiversada y atrapagacelas.
> 
> Comprad, por Expaña.



No es un negocio tan malo como muchos pensáis.Están jodidos por la deuda que tienen pero ya quisiera yo controlar una empresa con semejantes ratios de rentabilidad.Aun queda mucho para ver al elefante muerto.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (17 Jun 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> lo que pasa es que tenian pocas y ahora van a comprar mas para dar el visto bueno dentro de unos meses( me refiero a Rajoy y los 3 ministros)
> telefonica - El Gobierno español frena una OPA de AT&T de 122.000 millones de euros sobre Telefónica - 17/06/13 en Infomercados



Mas del doble de a lo que cotiza, esta a 46000 mill. 2,65x

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulistano (17 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Mas del doble de a lo que cotiza, esta a 46000 mill. 2,65x
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2



Sesupone que es descontamdo la deuda de 52.000 millones.

Luego pagaria 70.000 destinado a accionariado y 52.000 para pagar la deuda.


----------



## FranR (17 Jun 2013)

Creo que nos vamos a acordar de esta semana mucho tiempo....


----------



## ponzi (17 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sesupone que es descontamdo la deuda de 52.000 millones.
> 
> Luego pagaria 70.000 destinado a accionariado y 52.000 para pagar la deuda.







Cierto,acabo de ver la oferta de ATT, seria pagar a los accionistas unos 13,5-13,7 y el resto para quitar 52000 mill de deuda. Si os fijais el precio que daba a corto plazo era de 11,5 y a medio unos 14 vamos no me he quedado muy lejos de la oferta de ATT.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Creo que nos vamos a acordar de esta semana mucho tiempo....



Ojalá sea así.... y por motivos bursátiles, pues vale también!!


:o


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2013)




----------



## ponzi (17 Jun 2013)

Lo que ha pasado con Tef solo viene a constatar una realidad todos los activos nos gusten o no tienen un valor.Gracias al señor mercado podemos ver todos los dias esos activos a precios infra o sobrevalorados.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo que ha pasado con Tef solo viene a constatar una realidad todos los activos nos gusten o no tienen un valor.Gracias al señor mercado podemos ver todos los dias esos activos a precios infra o sobrevalorados.



Yo la sigo viendo como una grandísima oportunidad, desde hace un tiempo además.


----------



## ponzi (17 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo la sigo viendo como una grandísima oportunidad, desde hace un tiempo además.



Aún les queda un largo camino para purgar sus pecados, parece que van en la buena dirección. Cuando gestionas un buen negocio de una manera insensata corres el riesgo que tus acciones se desplomen venga otro compre el negocio y te pongan de patitas en la calle, esto se lo ha empezado a oler Alierta.


----------



## amago45 (17 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo que ha pasado con Tef solo viene a constatar una realidad todos los activos nos gusten o no tienen un valor.Gracias al señor mercado podemos ver todos los dias esos activos a precios infra o sobrevalorados.



Ponzi, entiendo tu visión y el mercado siempre valora de una u otra forma las empresas. Creo que la 'opción de oro' por definición lastra a las empresas, porque como comprador sabes que es un activo que nunca vas a poder controlar, sólo podrás ser accionista minoritario o como mucho de referencia ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jun 2013)

quieren atrapar mas gacelas con esas chorradas de opas y demas tonterias , lo unico cierto es que el ibex perdio la mm200 y hoy mismo vemos como se confirma su poderio sirviendo de resistencia , abandonad toda esperanza alcijtas :no:


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Jun 2013)

jajajajaja segun infomercados el popular sube un 151137.69%....


----------



## ponzi (17 Jun 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> Ponzi, entiendo tu visión y el mercado siempre valora de una u otra forma las empresas. Creo que la 'opción de oro' por definición lastra a las empresas, porque como comprador sabes que es un activo que nunca vas a poder controlar, sólo podrás ser accionista minoritario o como mucho de referencia ienso:ienso:ienso:



Esta claro que quita valor al activo igual que si tiene deuda.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## inversobres (17 Jun 2013)

Si antes hablamos de debilidad antes nos salen con esto. Volatilidad para todos.

La semana de ::::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jun 2013)

quieren cerrar el gapsito del eurostoxx en 2709 , el ibex frenado totalmente en la mm200 al final MV va a tener mas razon que un tonto :rolleye:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Jun 2013)

Buenos días señores del mercadeo,

he oído 13 euros al fondo, quien da 15?

Telefonica joya de la corono, con sus castuzos y todo, he oído 15,5?


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jun 2013)

gapsito del eurostoxx cerrado :Aplauso:


----------



## yuto (17 Jun 2013)

Hola a todos: Gamesa tiene limites?

Hace dos años me metí a 3,23 con el error de no marcar ningún stop loss.

La bajada a los infiernos de este valor creo que es por todos conocida.

Este año se ha marcado un Rally que ni Loeb en sus mejores rachas.

Curioso que la recomendación de los mercados sea la de vender desde que el valor llego a 1€ y ahora está amenazando los 4.

Nunca la he considerado un chicharro en estado puro, pero este alza tampoco le veo la lógica, aunque he leido en la prensa salmón que las entidades importantes de capital riesgo si que están apostando por este valor en su cartera de largo.


----------



## paulistano (17 Jun 2013)

Probamos largo en sacyr


----------



## JimTonic (17 Jun 2013)

solo venia a decir que tengo telefonicas :Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:

despues de tantas tristezas con ellas a ver si nos dan alguna alegria


----------



## ghkghk (17 Jun 2013)

yuto dijo:


> Hola a todos: Gamesa tiene limites?
> 
> Hace dos años me metí a 3,23 con el error de no marcar ningún stop loss.
> 
> ...




Mi recomendación es que disfrute la travesía, que cuando empiece a bajar de forma sostenida ya tendrá tiempo de bajarse.


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Creo que nos vamos a acordar de esta semana mucho tiempo....



para lo bueno..


----------



## yuto (17 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mi recomendación es que disfrute la travesía, que cuando empiece a bajar de forma sostenida ya tendrá tiempo de bajarse.



Por sino fuera de forma sostenida el stop esta marcado.


----------



## juanfer (17 Jun 2013)

Mirando posibles entradas para cortos en el DAX y el SP.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Jun 2013)

yuto dijo:


> Por sino fuera de forma sostenida el stop esta marcado.




Pues ándese con cuidado, porque me da que bien sea para despiojar, y seguir subiendo, o para empezar la caída con la gente desprevenida, un día de estos nos vamos a encontrar con una vela roja de órdago.

Los grandes ven que ya nos estamos subiendo muchas gacelas. Si le meten un -15% en dos o tres sesiones, distribuyen lo ganado, echan a los pequeños y suben más desde precios más baratos.


----------



## yuto (17 Jun 2013)

JimTonic dijo:


> solo venia a decir que tengo telefonicas :Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:
> 
> despues de tantas tristezas con ellas a ver si nos dan alguna alegria



A 15,66 que las tengo yo demasiado tiene que cambiar el cuento...


----------



## inversobres (17 Jun 2013)

Y deciamos del ibex... pues ahi esta subiendo como el resto. A las dos y media tocq baile.


----------



## holgazan (17 Jun 2013)

yuto dijo:


> A 15,66 que las tengo yo demasiado tiene que cambiar el cuento...



Yo las tengo a 13,6€.

Las vendo a 17€ y mecomprounpiiiiiiiiiisoooooooo! )


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2013)

TEF puede ser el apoyo alcista fundamental para superar los 8600 del ibex


----------



## yuto (17 Jun 2013)

holgazan dijo:


> Yo las tengo a 13,6€.
> 
> Las vendo a 17€ y mecomprounpiiiiiiiiiisoooooooo! )



Me da que pequeños y avezados inversores están hoy comprando preveyendo una subida espectacular de la acción tras la noticia de compra por parte de AT&T.

A 9 € que nos vamos en dos semanas. )


----------



## inversobres (17 Jun 2013)

Coño ahora el ibex puede romper barreras??? Hace cuatro dias estaba sentenciado...volantazo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Jun 2013)

yuto dijo:


> Me da que pequeños y avezados inversores están hoy comprando preveyendo una subida espectacular de la acción tras la noticia de compra por parte de AT&T.
> 
> A 9 € que nos vamos en dos semanas. )



No destripes el final del cuento, asi pocas matildes venderas en 20 euros. :no:

Que un empreson ser de luz cósmica se fije en TELEFONICA quiere decir que estamos ante una empresa modélica y con un futuro tremendo por delante.


----------



## holgazan (17 Jun 2013)

yuto dijo:


> Me da que pequeños y avezados inversores están hoy comprando preveyendo una subida espectacular de la acción tras la noticia de compra por parte de AT&T.
> 
> A 9 € que nos vamos en dos semanas. )



Bueno, pues en noviembre cobraremos el dividendo y a esperar tiempos mejores.


----------



## paulistano (17 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Probamos largo en sacyr



Y las soltamos (+200 leuros):Baile:


----------



## azkunaveteya (17 Jun 2013)

todos a entrar!

El Ibex 35 no volver a tener un escenario bajista en lo que queda de ao


----------



## Krim (17 Jun 2013)

Hale, gamusinos a 4 Euros. Vámonos de borrachera XD.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Jun 2013)

4 a la de 1...

Edito: Nada, mantequilla. Próximo objetivo los 5.


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Jun 2013)

jato, por donde pasa la famosa mm200???


----------



## yuto (17 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No destripes el final del cuento, asi pocas matildes venderas en 20 euros. :no:
> 
> Que un empreson ser de luz cósmica se fije en TELEFONICA quiere decir que estamos ante una empresa modélica y con un futuro tremendo por delante.



Desde hace ya mucho tiempo que espero muy poco, por no decir nada, de mis Matildes.

La lección que saque de esta acción es en la trampa que te puedes meter con la "técnica" de ir promediando tus valores...


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 Jun 2013)

¿Quedamos a bebernos una parte de las plusvis de Gam?


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Jun 2013)

gamesa supera los 4€, mis muelas............ janus es su pastor (bien por el) mal por mí


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Jun 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ghkghk (17 Jun 2013)

Gamesa de mi vida y de mis amores...

Hasta el rabo todo es toro
y por culpa de Montoro
maldito calvo huraño
me queda casi un año
para disfrutar de mi oro.
Ejecutar plusvis añoro,
ay esa venta cómo extraño
y cuán amargo sería el daño
si en 12 meses las evaporo.

Y pese a no querer ser soez,
lo seré por esta única vez:
aunque mi poesía tendrá un pero,
no importa, Montoro chapero!!!!!!


----------



## jopitxujo (17 Jun 2013)

¿Qué os parece un chicharreo con Colonial?
En principio parece claro un stop en 1,00 e incluso se puede trazar una alcista por ahí. Si busca de nuevo los 1,35 la relación riesgo-beneficio es buena.


----------



## paulistano (17 Jun 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece un chicharreo con Colonial?
> En principio parece claro un stop en 1,00 e incluso se puede trazar una alcista por ahí. Si busca de nuevo los 1,35 la relación riesgo-beneficio es buena.



A 0'9X me gusta mas.


Para chicharrear me esta gustando sacyr....a ver si baja un poquito y la metemos....si el ibex se va para arriba igual da buenas plusvis:Baile:


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gamesa de mi vida y de mis amores...
> 
> Hasta el rabo todo es toro
> y por culpa de Montoro
> ...



está usted sembrado. Desconocía su faceta literaría.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jun 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> jato, por donde pasa la famosa mm200???



aproximadamente en los 8140 , hoy lanzaron el rumor de TEF simplemente pa subir y meter mas gacelas en la trampa , se cerro el gapsito del eurostoxx50 en 2709 , la mm200 fue el soporte del lateral desde septiembre 2012 , perderlo en semanal condena al ibex :abajo:

los cortos deben tener stop loss al cierre por encima de la mm200 , el objetivo son los 7500 :bla:


----------



## juanfer (17 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> aproximadamente en los 8140 , hoy lanzaron el rumor de TEF simplemente pa subir y meter mas gacelas en la trampa , se cerro el gapsito del eurostoxx50 en 2709 , la mm200 fue el soporte del lateral desde septiembre 2012 , perderlo en semanal condena al ibex :abajo:
> 
> los cortos deben tener stop loss al cierre por encima de la mm200 , el objetivo son los 7500 :bla:



¿La subida del eurostoxx también la ha provocado TEF?


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2013)

Otra baja

La Seda, suspendida 
La Seda es suspendida de negociación por la CNNV porque solicita concurso voluntario de acreedores.

---------- Post added 17-jun-2013 at 14:32 ----------

Y esta también quizás...

Sniace presenta un ERE para 364 trabajadores en Torrelavega - elEconomista.es


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Otra baja
> 
> La Seda, suspendida
> La Seda es suspendida de negociación por la CNNV porque solicita concurso voluntario de acreedores.
> ...



tranquilo a este paso el CORTE INGLES también


----------



## jopitxujo (17 Jun 2013)

Mediaset creo que va a dar alegrías en las prósimas semanas.


----------



## paulistano (17 Jun 2013)

De bolsamanía sobre Sacyr:

Desde hace semanas comentamos la impecable mejora técnica que hemos podido ver en Sacyr Vallehermoso. La superación, a finales del pasado mes de mayo, de la resistencia de los 1,95 euros nos confirmó la intención del valor de iniciar un cambio de tendencia. El aumento importantísimo del volumen y el posterior apoyo en este nivel de precios superado nos muestra la fortaleza del valor y las altas posibilidades para que continúe con las subidas.

Hoy mismo estamos viendo como la compañía ha atacado la resistencia de los 2,30 euros, máximos de lo que llevamos de año y cuya superación mejoraría sustancialmente sus perspectivas técnicas para los próximos meses. Si todo sigue como hasta el momento lo más normal es que continúe con las subidas hasta el nivel de los 3,05 euros. La importante mejora de los niveles de acumulación no hace más que confirmar la fortaleza actual de las compras. Es uno de los valores que no deberíamos perder de vista en las próximas sesiones.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Jun 2013)

Alguna previsión para los usanos? :ouch:


----------



## Janus (17 Jun 2013)

No pierdan la perspectiva. El SP es el que manda, como le de por guanear se van a pasar un buen rato en TimoF.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No pierdan la perspectiva. El SP es el que manda, como le de por guanear se van a pasar un buen rato en TimoF.



Si va a hablar la Fed, o se filtra algo y se va decontando al precio esa información o van a estar laterales porque no se fían hasta útlimo momento. :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jun 2013)

el central de bollinger en diario va a llevar al sp500 por la calle de la amargura :bla:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Jun 2013)

Las bollinger las carga el diablo. ::


----------



## Janus (17 Jun 2013)

España está en venta totalmente, por eso lo mantienen de rodillas y no cortan la financiación. Van a tener muchos que entrar por el aro porque el gobierno va a tener presiones para que se vendan activos. Los castuzos no van a querer. Después de toda comilona, viene la factura.

Pero queda trecho por hacer. Ahora mismo aún no se dan las condiciones para que le gobierno vaya tirando la cuchara. Seguramente pondrán otra vez a España contra las cuerdas a cuenta de la prima. Es en ese momento de máxima tensión cuando americanos y alemanes le digan a RameroJoy que si quiere más manguerazo de dinero, tiene que posibilitar la venta de activos. El Estado tiene poco propiedad en las empresas españolas así que su papel será el de facilitar los deals y no bloquear por competencia.

---------- Post added 17-jun-2013 at 15:43 ----------

El SP es admirable, una auténtica roca. No lo dejan caer ni corregir más de un 5%. Lo necesitan alto y tienen pocos miramientos en que les vean el plumero. De momento, como decíamos ayer, los 1600 son la referencia.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2013)

Superados los 1640 se puede volar


----------



## Janus (17 Jun 2013)

El SP ha superado los 1640. Velón verde en minutos a las 15:30 para dejar claro que hay que subir. Vamos a ver qué sucede en la segunda sesión que comienza a las cuatro menos cinco aproximadamente.

Si termina el día en cierre diario por encima de 1640, hay que pensar que una reconfiguración importante y seria.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Superados los 1640 se puede volar








Venga , modo pepon volador on. :fiufiu:


----------



## amago45 (17 Jun 2013)

Prisa se ha parado en 0,22.
A las 3.30 las manos fuertes empapelaron a mercado y el precio se dio la vuelta. Creo que aquí nos quedamos hoy, otro cierre en verde 8:8:8:


----------



## LCIRPM (17 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Otra baja
> 
> La Seda, suspendida
> La Seda es suspendida de negociación por la CNNV porque solicita concurso voluntario de acreedores.
> ...



Nostalgia. ¡Qué tiempos aquellos cuando los chicharros se reconocían del resto de "valores sólidos"! 
Como el paluluz o los juegos reunidos geyper, todo se acaba.

El Reno Renardo - Creci En Los Ochenta - YouTube


----------



## inversobres (17 Jun 2013)

hostia ahora usa vuela?? Ya lo dije el viernes, en dos sesiones en maximos. Veremos lo que pasa entre las 21 y 22 horas, pero esta semana calzamos maximos seguro.

---------- Post added 17-jun-2013 at 16:22 ----------

La semana pasada se hablaba de soltadas y sub 1600 y hoy de irrompibles alcistas, lo que deja claro que no tenemos ni zorra de usa.


----------



## paulistano (17 Jun 2013)

Y sacyr después de estar en la zona de negociación se los 2,29 durante una hora se pule la resistencia de los 2,30 y se va a 2,33.

Ojo.


----------



## juan35 (17 Jun 2013)

janus, YGE? Saludos


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Jun 2013)

me huele a distribución Abner .....

edito: por la tarde han acumulado como animales, creo


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2013)

Son ciclos sanos, coño


----------



## Ilustrador (17 Jun 2013)

Muy buenas.
¿Cómo veis D. Felguera a 5€? Parece interesante


----------



## Janus (17 Jun 2013)

juan35 dijo:


> janus, YGE? Saludos



Su foto ha cambiado radicalmente porque rebota en la directriz y desarma totalmente la sucesión de máximos decrecientes. Similar en Trina.

---------- Post added 17-jun-2013 at 17:18 ----------

A los short se les van a quitar las ganas de ver al SP como una opción. No han conseguido nada desde hace ya muchísimos meses por lo que están claramente desanimados. A mí me saltó el stop en el punto de entrada 1635. Ahí radica la importancia de los SL, iba ganando 10 pipos y si no hubiera protegido la entrada con el stop, ahora iría perdiendo 10 pipos.

---------- Post added 17-jun-2013 at 17:20 ----------

Walter no perdona, del +6 a estar muy rojo ahora mismo. ANR y Arch cayendo fuerte. El carbón hay que verlo desde la barrera. Vendrá el rebotón, no tengan duda. La cuestión es si ese rebote servirá para que recuperen dinero o para que lo ganen: your choice.

---------- Post added 17-jun-2013 at 17:21 ----------

En ANR se puede poner una orden en 5,3 con un 5% de SL.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2013)

Me preocupa el DAX

A ver si Mr. P nos dice algo desde sus entrañas...


----------



## Janus (17 Jun 2013)

Vamos a ver si el meten papel a Gamesa en los minutos de cierre.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2013)

No me gusta nada el cierre europeo


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jun 2013)

ya pueden hacer to lo que quieran , pero la perdida de la mm200 es la que manda en el ibex , mejor dicho la que lo condena :fiufiu:

veamos que tal el cierre


----------



## Abner (17 Jun 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> me huele a distribución Abner .....
> 
> edito: por la tarde han acumulado momo animales



Estoy mosca, se dejaron colgando los niveles del 7926 y 7977. Pero, también hay un nivel por arriba sin tocar en el 8239. Este último es de hace demasiado tiempo. 

El viernes además, deshicieron acumulación, y se volvieron a quedar en 1700. 

No se deciden a desplegar toda la artillería. Creo que las posiciones netas actuales debieran ser suficientes para llevarnos al 8364, pero.... está todo por decidir


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jun 2013)

ese cierre to guapo por debajo de la mm200 

---------- Post added 17-jun-2013 at 17:37 ----------

el ibex esta acabado , no puede superar la mm200 :abajo: solo falta que los gringos hagan un reversal mortal y sanseacabo de una buena vez :no:


----------



## atman (17 Jun 2013)

Los osos del SP estamos esperando a los 70-75. Ahí nos veremos las caras....


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> Los osos del SP estamos esperando a los 70-75. Ahí nos veremos las caras....


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Estoy mosca, se dejaron colgando los niveles del 7926 y 7977. Pero, también hay un nivel por arriba sin tocar en el 8239. Este último es de hace demasiado tiempo.
> 
> El viernes además, deshicieron acumulación, y se volvieron a quedar en 1700.
> 
> No se deciden a desplegar toda la artillería. Creo que las posiciones netas actuales debieran ser suficientes para llevarnos al 8364, pero.... está todo por decidir



una cuestión chorra

¿cómo se resta el volumen?
final -inicial ? si el signo es negativo ¿están distribuyendo?

gracias


----------



## Abner (17 Jun 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> una cuestión chorra
> 
> ¿cómo se resta el volumen?
> final -inicial ? si el signo es negativo ¿están distribuyendo?
> ...



No, no exactamente, es un tipo de huella peculiar que dejan los leoncios. De todas maneras, me baso en una suposición mía que puede estar por completo equivocada. Quiero decir, que dado que no hay libros con los que contrastar esto, pues uno va a ciegas. 

Lo que sí que le digo, es que no va a ver si están distribuyendo o acumulando fácilmente con las herramientas disponibles para traders. A fin de cuentas, los leoncios ya saben cómo usan esas herramientas las gacelas.

En cualquier caso, tampoco eso te solventa la vida, porque los cabrones pueden estar distribuyendo pero el precio irse muy arriba. 

Personalmente, me estoy volviendo loco para:
a) Conseguir niveles fiables
b) Saber qué va a hacer el precio al llegar al nivel. Lo cual me lleva a pensar si alguno de mis niveles no es "falso". 

En fin, sigo dándome con la cabeza en el teclado. Este finde he estado depurando el sistema de niveles que tenía algún bug, y tratando de hacer una herramienta para estudiar comportamiento de gacelas y ver si afecta a la evolución de precio en nivel. 

Con escaso éxito añado.

Pollastreeeeeee, inspírame mi armaaaaa.... ::::


----------



## tarrito (17 Jun 2013)

el momento trompeta LoL 

[YOUTUBE]jmB3KecuS9s[/YOUTUBE]

alguien que sepa editar y retocar vídeos, que le saque partido a esta joyita


----------



## bertok (17 Jun 2013)

Hoy sólo han llenado más el horno de gacelas.

Os he leido a ratos. Vaya pajotes que os hacéis con la noticia de Timofónica.

Os váis a quedar sin aurelios. Avisaos quedáis.


----------



## pollastre (17 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Con escaso éxito añado.
> 
> Pollastreeeeeee, inspírame mi armaaaaa.... ::::




Voy a ayudarle, le voy a contar el secreto de todo.

Cuenta la leyenda, que poco a poco se convirtió en mito, que si Ud. coge en una noche de luna llena, se pone delante de un espejo y repite tres veces "Burbie, Burbie, Burbie"... aparecen las parcas, un ser mitológico que son tres y son uno, una única conciencia pero con tres apariencias distintas que cambian constantemente: un tladel húngaro, un gato militarizado, y el plimo de ambos.

Si Ud. consigue engañarlos para que le entreguen una prenda de su ropa interior, entonces estarán obligados por La Ley a servirle y obedecerle durante el próximo milenio ::

Yo conseguí engañar al Jato para que me diera sus braguitas, y desde entonces me jarto de ganar platita grande :XX::XX:


----------



## tarrito (17 Jun 2013)

@ Sr. Pollo


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Jun 2013)

Yo creo que Españistán es de los países donde el contrarian trading mejor funciona. ::


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Voy a ayudarle, le voy a contar el secreto de todo.
> 
> *Cuenta la leyenda, que poco a poco se convirtió en mito, que si Ud. coge en una noche de luna llena, se pone delante de un espejo y repite tres veces "Burbie, Burbie, Burbie"... aparecen las parcas, un ser mitológico que son tres y son uno, una única conciencia pero con tres apariencias distintas que cambian constantemente: un tladel húngaro, un gato militarizado, y el plimo de ambos.*
> 
> ...



Aquí lo vemos en plena faena...







---------- Post added 17-jun-2013 at 19:01 ----------

¿alguna novedad desde el Matrix teutón que se pueda contar, Mr P?


----------



## j.w.pepper (17 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Y sacyr después de estar en la zona de negociación se los 2,29 durante una hora se pule la resistencia de los 2,30 y se va a 2,33.
> 
> Ojo.



Yo hoy hice una salida relámpago de ferrocarriles y me subí al caballo de sacyr aconsejado por el sr. Janus en su post de ayer.


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Voy a ayudarle, le voy a contar el secreto de todo.
> 
> Cuenta la leyenda, que poco a poco se convirtió en mito, que si Ud. coge en una noche de luna llena, se pone delante de un espejo y repite tres veces "Burbie, Burbie, Burbie"... aparecen las parcas, un ser mitológico que son tres y son uno, una única conciencia pero con tres apariencias distintas que cambian constantemente: un tladel húngaro, un gato militarizado, y el plimo de ambos.
> 
> ...



que cachondo , el tio .........
ni un mísero trozo de caña para aprender a pescar
menuda caña , jo jo


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Jun 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Yo hoy hice una salida relámpago de ferrocarriles y me subí al caballo de sacyr aconsejado por el sr. Janus en su post de ayer.



De FCC había una noticia del puente tan majo bulgaria/rumanía por ahí.
Señal contrarian? :fiufiu:


----------



## ghkghk (17 Jun 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Yo hoy hice una salida relámpago de ferrocarriles y me subí al caballo de sacyr aconsejado por el sr. Janus en su post de ayer.



Decisión inteligente. A CAF le queda una subidita extra de un 5% para salir de zona de turbulencias y sacyr va como un cohete.

De todas formas, le habrá sacado un 5% en apenas una semana, no?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## hydra69 (17 Jun 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Yo hoy hice una salida relámpago de ferrocarriles y me subí al caballo de sacyr aconsejado por el sr. Janus en su post de ayer.



Sacyr tiene una pinta cojonuda..el rsi está con ligera sobrecompra,pero descargó días anteriores y está listo para otro arreón al alza.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> Los osos del SP estamos esperando a los 70-75. Ahí nos veremos las caras....



Yo he puesto el stop profit en 1690, optimismo no me falta. :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Jun 2013)

Hoy el sp500 esta en uno de esos dias donde Tyler Durden puede sacar la grafica de la caida del sp500 desde el año 2007 si le quitamos los primeros 10 minutos de negociacion.


----------



## Abner (17 Jun 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que cachondo , el tio .........
> ni un mísero trozo de caña para aprender a pescar
> menuda caña , jo jo



Aunque quisiera enseñarnos, ya le digo yo que como profe no tiene precio. Vamos, que no tiene precio porque con lo bien que se explica (al menos con las redes neuronales) no daría un duro por sus clases. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## jaialro (17 Jun 2013)

Desplome del sp, que coño pasa wey?


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jun 2013)

no puede con el central de bollinger en diario , MV ya os lo advirtio gaceleridos :no:


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Jun 2013)

paso a por mi owned visto lo que pasa en USA


----------



## juanfer (17 Jun 2013)

Falta la ultima hora, y prácticamente el gap esta cerrado.


----------



## bertok (17 Jun 2013)

jaialro dijo:


> Desplome del sp, que coño pasa wey?



Hoy era jornada de horno.

La peña no aprende ni a hostias.

4 noticias tergiversadas y la gacela pierde el culo por atiborrarse de acciones ::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jun 2013)

cuidado con ese siemprealcismo gacelillas :bla:


----------



## Roninn (17 Jun 2013)

jaialro dijo:


> Desplome del sp, que coño pasa wey?



Imho creo que pasa lo de siempre.

[YOUTUBE]gx7t2D63cY4[/YOUTUBE]
Calvo trader retail, enmascarado leoncios.


----------



## bertok (17 Jun 2013)

*Vamos cooooño*


----------



## Janus (17 Jun 2013)

Hay un tema que está claro, no quieren que la peña se monte en el autobús del SP.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> *Vamos cooooño*



bertok no pierdas el tiempo colgando gifs de tetonas , te tenemos calado y te aceptamos


----------



## bertok (17 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bertok no pierdas el tiempo colgando gifs de tetonas , te tenemos calado y te aceptamos


----------



## jaialro (17 Jun 2013)

El cuidata se ha quedado durmiendo en el vater.


----------



## Janus (17 Jun 2013)

Es el momento de un nuevo sell importante en el SP. Si venden ahora hasta el cierre, el movimiento es un zig zag hacia abajo con querencia a que tenga continuidad los próximos días. La otra opción es que el último velón horario sea un fake. Van a enseñar sus cartas. Aguanten los machos, hay que ser pacientes.


----------



## FranR (17 Jun 2013)

Como son estos yankises!!!


----------



## Janus (17 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Como son estos yankises!!!



Tienen un cuarto de hora para hacer la jugada del poker. Les quedaría que ni hecho a propósito ::

---------- Post added 17-jun-2013 at 21:49 ----------

Qué mamones. A las 20:00 velón rojo del -1% y a las 21:00 velón verde con el +1%.

Perfecto para aligerar el autobús.


----------



## juanfer (17 Jun 2013)

Acabaremos como siempre la ultima hora alcista. Yanquis cansinos.


----------



## Janus (17 Jun 2013)

Tiene pinta de otro tramo hacia arriba. No quiere corregir. Salvo movimiento violento, no lo va a hacer. La inercia hacia arriba es enorme y bajar le cuesta un montón.


----------



## FranR (17 Jun 2013)

Lo dicho, esta semana vamos a tener un gran festival....


----------



## bertok (17 Jun 2013)

Lo llevan de libro, el SP arriba y el culibex languideciendo en los 8100.

Huid antes de que se abran las puertas del averno.


----------



## paulistano (17 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Lo llevan de libro, el SP arriba y el culibex languideciendo en los 8100.
> 
> Huid antes de que se abran las puertas del averno.



No cabe duda de la hostia que se ve a llevar el ibex cuando toque bajar al sp.... Que le tocará. 


Será lo de siempre.... A ver cuando es momento para entrar 

Yo cómo solo opero a largo en cuanto esto guanee ya veré su etf inverso o a esperar con las palomitas 

Va a estar divertido


----------



## FranR (17 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Lo llevan de libro, el SP arriba y el culibex languideciendo en los 8100.
> 
> Huid antes de que se abran las puertas del averno.



Todo depende de los ojos con los que se mire

Gráfico a un año

Gráfico del índice de S&P 500 - Yahoo! Finanzas
%
El Ibex ha subido más que el SP


A un mes

Gráfico del índice de S&P 500 - Yahoo! Finanzas

El spread sp/ibex es de un 3.5% a favor del SP

La verdadera divergencia se lleva produciendo desde mayo del 2010 un >40% a favor de SP

Gráfico del índice de S&P 500 - Yahoo! Finanzas

El Ibex como buen chicharro, cuando recupere confianza :: :XX: subirá en proporción mucho más que los yankises, incluso tendrá una descorrelación.


Supongamos que el miércoles las medidas son del agrado de los mercados (las de Rajao), se prorroga la ayuda a la banca a cambio de sacrificios (más).... el sp puede quedarse frenado y nosotros subir como la espuma... hasta que se acabe la gasolina y no se pueda tapar la verdad de la situación. Entonces es cuando veremos el Ibex en los <6000


----------



## juanfer (17 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Todo depende de los ojos con los que se mire
> 
> Gráfico a un año
> 
> ...



Si miramos el índice griego y que le ha pasado con los rescates. Me da miedo hasta entrar largo con el ibex en 6000.


----------



## bertok (17 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> *Todo depende de los ojos con los que se mire
> *
> Gráfico a un año
> 
> ...



Amos, no me jodas flanele ::::::


----------



## FranR (17 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Amos, no me jodas flanele ::::::



El guano llegará, pero mientras tanto dejémonos mecer por las olas, que desde agosto del pasado año nos llevan arriba. 


Mi post tiene mas votos...semos alcistas en el barco pirata.


----------



## bertok (17 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> El guano llegará, pero mientras tanto dejémonos mecer por las olas, que desde agosto del pasado año nos llevan arriba.
> 
> 
> Mi post tiene mas votos...semos alcistas en el barco pirata.



Te recojo a la vuelta.

Voy a empezar a picotear para la cartera a medio plazo ::


----------



## Janus (17 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Todo depende de los ojos con los que se mire
> 
> Gráfico a un año
> 
> ...



Gamesa agradecerá debidamente su clarividencia. One thing, I don't know why.

---------- Post added 17-jun-2013 at 23:34 ----------




FranR dijo:


> El guano llegará, pero mientras tanto dejémonos mecer por las olas, que desde agosto del pasado año nos llevan arriba.
> 
> 
> Mi post tiene mas votos...semos alcistas en el barco pirata.



Things aren't the way they were before ::. I put my trust in SP, push as far as I could go.


----------



## ddddd (17 Jun 2013)

Yingli después de la subida de hoy, ¿coge fuerza alcista o posiblemente vuelva a caer con fuerza como después del lunes pasado?

Gracias.


----------



## Janus (17 Jun 2013)

ddddd dijo:


> Yingli después de la subida de hoy, ¿coge fuerza alcista o posiblemente vuelva a caer con fuerza como después del lunes pasado?
> 
> Gracias.



Hoy lo ha hecho muy bien y lo más importante, con volumen. Si la próxima vela es verde y con volumen ...... great.

Vayan protegiendo sus inversiones con stops en el punto de entrada al menos.

---------- Post added 17-jun-2013 at 23:59 ----------

Venga, ronda de formación on-line:

FINANCIAL ADVISOR INSIGHTS: June 17 - Business Insider

How Progressive Are American Taxes - Business Insider

Why Mobile Video Is Exploding - Business Insider

4 Gorgeous Maps That Show The Most Disaster-Prone Places In America - Business Insider

Goldman's Cohn Honored By Harlem RBI - Business Insider

Dalio's New HQ Stalled By Bureaucracy - Business Insider

Closing Bell, Monday, June 17, 2013 - Business Insider

The Market Has No Idea Who To Listen To - Business Insider

China's Excess Capacity Problem - Business Insider

Druckenmiller Not Made For Today's Market - Business Insider

Stocks Fall On FT Tapering Headline - Business Insider


----------



## J-Z (18 Jun 2013)

Bertok, owneado por pepón desde agosto 2012.

Te queda poco pa superar al jato y porque a este le peta tanto pepón como pandoro indiscriminadamente .


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Bertok, owneado por pepón desde agosto 2012.
> 
> Te queda poco pa superar al jato y porque a este le peta tanto pepón como pandoro indiscriminadamente .



No te metas con él. El Jato no acierta porque cambia de sesgo constantemente pero Bertok es perseverante y al final acertará. Aún recuerdo un cita prevista subiendo la colina. Debí subir bastante despistado porque no lo ví.


----------



## J-Z (18 Jun 2013)

Onvre esto algún día bajará pero si llevas 10 meses con la cantinela acabas siendo el jato 2.

Soy fiel a los 9400 franerrianos, los no creyentes arderán en el infierno del guano ::


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2013)

Metemos un corto ligero en el SP. A ver qué tal va.




Dale veterana que tu sabes más de la cuenta, ya tu sabes ..... dale muñequita, abre ahí. Next step la Casa Blanca, aunque sea vamos en balsa.

Dale muñequita, abre ahí.

---------- Post added 18-jun-2013 at 00:42 ----------

Los precios de los bonos del Tesoro a largo plazo en Estados Unidos caían levemente el lunes, debido a que los inversores estaban a la espera de una reunión de política monetaria de la Reserva Federal en busca de claridad sobre si el banco central está cerca de reducir su programa de compra de activos.
El comunicado de política monetaria de la Fed, previsto para el miércoles, será seguido de una conferencia de prensa de su presidente Ben Bernanke.
El comunicado y las declaraciones del jefe del banco central adquirieron una mayor importancia tras el testimonio ante el Congreso de Bernanke, quien dijo que la Fed podría decidir en una de las "próximas reuniones" reducir sus actuales compras mensuales de bonos por 85.000 millones de dólares si la recuperación económica mantiene su impulso.
Los comentarios alentaron una escalada en los rendimientos de los bonos y una dramática alza en la volatilidad de los mercados, mientras los inversores evaluaban el impacto de la eventual decisión de la Fed de detener la expansión de su hoja de balance.
Muchos economistas consideran que la economía está en una posición sólida que permitirá a la Fed retirar parte de su inyección de estímulo.
La mayoría de los economistas estima que la Reserva Federal de Estados Unidos reducirá el tamaño de sus compras de bonos, que buscan impulsar a la economía, para finales de este año, y un considerable número prevé una desaceleración de las compras a partir de septiembre, según un sondeo de Reuters.
El rendimiento del bono referencial a 10 años bajaba 2/32 en precio, para rendir un 2,14 por ciento. Los rendimientos han caído desde un 2,29 por ciento el jueves, un máximo de más de 13 meses, pero se mantienen significativamente al alza frente a un 1,60 por ciento a inicios de mayo.
Los bonos a 30 años cedían 6/32 en precio, para rendir un 3,31 por ciento, un descenso frente a un 3,43 por ciento el martes, también un máximo de más de 13 meses y un avance frente a un 2,82 por ciento a comienzos de mayo.


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Jun 2013)

Fran qué pasa el miercoles?
gracias


----------



## FranR (18 Jun 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Fran qué pasa el miercoles?
> gracias



Se supone que se darán datos sobre una importante reforma de la Administración Local, el Jueves Montoro la detallará y el Viernes se aprueba en Consejo de Gobierno.

También pueden adelantar algún tipo de medida fiscal, como desgravaciones, eso supondría un fuerte ahorro y por lo tanto lo tomarían a bien los mercados.
Una excusa como cualquier otra para subir............

De todas formas del Miércoles lo importante es esto: 


20:00 USD Decisión de tipos de interés 
20:00 USD Declaraciones del FOMC 
20:30 USD Discurso de Bernanke de la Fed sobre inflación


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Bertok, owneado por pepón desde agosto 2012.
> 
> Te queda poco pa superar al jato y porque a este le peta tanto pepón como pandoro indiscriminadamente .



El owned es tuyo caimán,

hemos visto un rally terrorífico al alza en el SP (x2.5) y en el DAX. En cambio el culibex apenas ha subido el 35%. ¿cómo se te queda el cuerpo?.

El culibex lleva consumiendo tiempo cerca de 1 año en los mismos niveles para consolidar una mierda subida mientras el resto sólo consolidad pendientes alcistas ::::::

En este periodo, mis salidas de la trinchera he hecho pero acotadas. No trabajo para hacienda.

Respeto que algunos tratéis de comprar todo el índice, tan sólo reclamo un poco de prudencia a los más novatos.

*Te invito a que superpongas en un mismo índice, desde junio de 2007, al SP, DAX, Eurostoxx, Culibex, Bovespa y Nasdaq ...... a ver de quién es el owned, caimán. También te invito a que hagas el mismo ejercicio desde Julio de 2012 ::*

Suerte, aunque no lo creas y estés instalado en la atalaya de la autocomplacencia (primera condición para el desastre bursátil), va a ser necesaria. *Poco comentas las quejas de ayer de un forero en relación a las pérdidas que le había ocasionado "piramidar a la baja" acciones de Timofónica :bla::bla::bla:*


----------



## rbotic statistics (18 Jun 2013)

He aquí la siempre tan esperada actualización del Mapa del IBEX







y colgado el gráfico, sólo me queda esperar vuestras cachondas críticas de ejpertohs bursátiles... :

S2s


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2013)

Interesante

La burbuja del gas, del petrleo y el carbn(o) - APUNTES DE ENERCONOMA - Cotizalia.com

Carbono ordenado somos y en carbono desordenado nos convertiremos una vez la entropía atraviese cuerpo y alma, la vida de cada cual. Alguna vital, azarosa y cuerda y, el resto, huecas e inanimadas, sumergidas en tal pócima cuyos efluvios producen adicción, dicen que inocua e ilimitada, que proporciona compulsiva felicidad libre de raciocinio a la masa, a la manera consumista y 'telebasurera'.

Con algunas energías, responsables de tal desbarajuste vital, ocurre otro tanto una vez cambiado de lugar el orgánico elemento, sacándolo de un agujero abrupto para disiparlo en la tenue y contaminada atmósfera y en los océanos maltratados, cada vez más huérfanos y sombríos.

Que hay reservas abundantes de mentes fósiles y no sólo de energías fósiles nadie lo pone en duda. La teoría económica, ella misma, es prueba fehaciente de ello. Que contamina lo que no está escrito, también, unas por acción y la economía a causa de la omisión de deberes científicos por parte de sus próceres.

Lo que no está tan claro es que todo el inventario se pueda quemar sin abrasar esta civilización, desprovista por fin de conciencia, ya que la ciencia nunca abundó y la filosofía se marchitó.



El carbón

Debemos dar las gracias al carbón ya que sin sus hollinadas virtudes la Revolución Industrial no habría arrancado y seguiríamos arando el campo con iguales orejeras como las que muchos académicos 'nobelados' utilizan para arar su mente estancada, sin remordimiento alguno que valga.

El tiempo del carbón pasó. Sigue utilizándose para generar energía eléctrica a raudales. Estados Unidos, China o Alemania, países todos modernos y avanzados, siguen siendo paladines de una industria caduca a causa de los efectos secundarios que produce, sean los que suelta por las chimeneas o los que producen las minas a cielo abierto, sea lo que sea.

El petróleo

Se divide en dos. El supurado casi gratis mediante turbantes estrafalarios, caudillos mesiánicos, esclavitud de color betún o tecnológica marea negra en el Golfo de México. Es decir, el de siempre.

O el llamado shale oil, el debido a las arenas bituminosas (tar sands) del Canadá o cualquier otra tecnología no convencional, de nuevo novedosas, más viejas que la tos. Versiones masivas y posmodernas de las famosas pizarras de Puertollano que, obsoletas hace más de cuarenta años a causa del trabajo que requerían, la contaminación que dispersaban y la ineficiencia de la que disfrutaban vuelven a estar de actualidad. Suena a guasa que, revolución energética y autarquía franquista, se conviertan en términos similares tantos años después. 

Los petróleos convencionales se consiguen haciendo agujeros y poco más. Para los segundos se necesita cantidad ingente de energía y otros recursos, con lo que su rendimiento no es muy elevado, aunque producen dosis elevadas de contaminación ya antes de quemarlo. Los milagros no existen. 



Al petróleo convencional se le aplica la teoría del pico del petróleo de Hubbert, corriendo las fechas unos decenios. Los petróleos no convencionales se podrán producir durante cientos de años más, tiempo infinitesimal a escala geológica o biológica, que acentuarán el desequilibrio planetario. Será imposible quemarlo todo. La Tierra no lo permitirá. Hay petróleo para un rato, provenga de donde provenga. Ahí seguirá.

Al petróleo convencional no le falta mucho para entrar en regresión a pesar del Ártico y alguna cosilla más. Será compensado por los anteriores. Las hoy orgullosas metrópolis pérsicas serán dentro de dos siglos a no más tardar desiertos de nuevo cuyas ruinas ni siquiera serán bellas, y menos románticas. Más insostenibles tales ciudades no pueden ser. ¿Dubái? ¿Abu Dabi? El pasado abre sus puertas a cien mil años de soledad. ¡Si Descartes levantara la cabeza!

La burbuja de gas natural

Es nuestro protagonista de hoy. Donde yace la esperanza al contaminar relativamente menos, si no se convierte en el colofón. Hay abundantes reservas de gas natural. Del normal y del otro.

El gas de esquisto o shale gas no es más que un baile de twist. Consiste en dejar los terrenos como un queso Gruyère. Aunque las reservas son muy abundantes y la tecnología permite perforar en horizontal, los pozos se agotan rápidamente y hay que ir con la música a otra parte, no muy lejana, hacer otro agujero, otra herida en la roca profunda mediante presión hidráulica, cambiando continuamente de localización para poder extraer. Una lata.

La fractura hidráulica apenas goza de épica tecnológica, al necesitar agua a raudales. Por muy novedosa que sea, no disfruta de la magia de la perforación submarina ni de ninguna otra tecnología elegante. Los costes relativos son superiores a la perforación convencional. La energía utilizada por cada metro cúbico de gas listo para la venta es superior a la que necesitan los yacimientos convencionales a igualdad de condiciones de transporte.

A pesar del ello, el gas de esquisto está de moda en Estados Unidos. Está protagonizando la revolución energética que permitirá pronto su autoabastecimiento e incluso la posibilidad de exportación, haciendo la puñeta al resto de suministradores, una vez se construyan plantas exportadoras de licuefacción. En parte debido a ello, el gas americano se vende localmente a precios muy por debajo de los europeos, de momento. Ya subirán, para gozo y delirio de los que invierten en ello.

El gas que llega a Europa proviene de diferentes lugares, bien sea por gasoducto o por mar. Rusia recuerda a los centroeuropeos todos los años por Navidad quién controla la llave del grifo.

Más caro que el europeo es el gas que se consume en Asia, sobe todo Japón. Al engullir todo lo que encuentran, no tienen más remedio que pagarlo a precio de oro negro, les guste o no.

Aquellos expertos reales y no de papel que provienen del mundo del petróleo, que todavía pueden ver más allá de sus narices, contemplan cómo el mercado del gas actual no es más que un bebé, a la manera del de los destilados del petróleo, unos decenios atrás.

Los desajustes en el precio indican que tal mercado no está maduro. No es todavía una commodity. Está aprendiendo a serlo. Goza de una infancia como la que disfrutaban hace treinta o cuarenta años los mercados de productos petrolíferos. Le está costando alcanzar la madurez. No hay arbitraje de precios al no haber apenas mercado spot, cargamento a cargamento, como en el mundo del petróleo o de cualquier otro producto indiferenciado a granel.

Antes o después lo habrá. Será la delicia de los traders, que difuminarán ventajas competitivas y homogeneizarán precios. Unos se forrarán. Otros, los que hayan invertido más de la cuenta o en el lugar equivocado, se arruinarán o temblará su cuenta de resultados.

Al igual que quedó tocada alguna de las siete hermanas en los años 80 del siglo pasado, cuando el barril de petróleo se desplomó por debajo de los 20 dólares, tanto a causa de la crisis económica de entonces como de la sobreinversión a consecuencia de la escasez provocada por el conflicto del petróleo árabe, a principios de los años setenta.

Tal inmadurez está provocando que se haya convertido en la energía de moda y se estén invirtiendo cantidades ingentes de dinero en ella. Australia parece que se quiere unir al festín exportador con sus inmensas reservas en el noroeste del subcontinente que compensen sus problemas medioambientales con el carbón.

Los mercados

El carbono es esencial para la vida. Los mercados también lo engullen sin darse cuenta, renegando de sus consecuencias. La atmósfera lo intenta. Los océanos se rebelarán.

Hay dos tipos de inversores. Aquellos que intentan ver más allá del futuro inmediato y los que no son capaces de otear ni siquiera sus narices. Estos últimos abundan. Los primeros escasean. Son los que triunfan si se han despojado de sus ideas preconcebidas y no se engañan a sí mismos a pesar de financiar lobbies especializados en hacerlo. Dos factores a tener en cuenta:

- Sobreinversión. Después de la crisis del petróleo, todos se pusieron a perforar como locos. Eran los años 80, el petróleo por los suelos, más de una petrolera tembló. Se pasaron de frenada, como previsiblemente volverá a pasar a causa de todos los proyectos que se están poniendo en marcha. El que aguantó el tirón se forró cuando en los años noventa las cotizaciones volvieron a despegar.

- Imposibilidad de asimilación. Por mucha energía fósil que haya disponible, por mucha tecnología lista para entrar en acción, será imposible quemarla toda. No porque no sea técnicamente posible, sino porque el planeta no lo admitirá, quieran o no los mercados. ¿Qué nos jugamos?

Cualquier analista deberá incluir, por fin, el riesgo climático y medioambiental entre sus parámetros de inversión, la imposibilidad de seguir haciendo siempre lo que se quiera. Y el que continúe escéptico, de la burra caerá una vez se rompa la cincha y empeñe las alforjas.

La proliferación de eventos climáticos extremos, las inundaciones de estos días, los incendios que se provocarán el próximo mes, el hielo cada vez más oscuro en Groenlandia, los glaciares furtivos que ya no existen al haber mudado de condición...

Gobiernos y ciudadanos se están concienciando. Algo raro pasa, aunque el avistamiento se realice mediante palos atizados por los cuatro elementos y avisos recurrentes por parte de este planeta. La Tierra ya no aguanta más la estupidez humana ,que se niega a respetar la naturaleza y a depredar como ninguna especie se atrevió jamás antes.

El resurgir de las democracias

Cuando las democracias occidentales vuelvan a ser de nuevo plenas, cuando se liberen de espurios intereses particulares e ideologías depredadoras, cuando el denostado interés general se vuelva a imponer, cuando el ser humano vuelva a tomar el control de su propia civilización, que continúa triturando el raciocinio al pretender engañarse a sí misma, se tomarán medidas que atenúen el feo panorama.

La moraleja es hoy muy simple. Por mucho que se gasten empresas irresponsables en intoxicación mediática, en lobbies y grupos de presión; por mucho que pretendan manipular la realidad científica que casi nadie capacitado pone ya en duda, la terca realidad hará lo que le dé la gana, para variar. Y ellos la sufrirán, como todos, descosiendo por fin su bolsillo.

Sobreinversión e imposibilidad de asimilación. *Otra burbuja financiera más. La burbuja energética está en camino*. La ciencia de la escasez algún día se aplicará. La velocidad del cambio climático es casi lo de menos. Lo importante es el resto.

Dicho lo anterior, que cada uno se haga la composición de lugar deseada, la que le autoricen los dogmas inmutables pregonados por la religión económica a la que cada cual es adepto o quiere creer para no tener que pensar.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (18 Jun 2013)

Algo no va bien, parece:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

el ibex nuevamente por debajo de la mm200 :abajo:

estabamos esperando ese mapa del ibex como agua de mayo , donde hay que picar bobotick ? :rolleye:


----------



## rbotic statistics (18 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> el ibex nuevamente por debajo de la mm200 :abajo:
> 
> estabamos esperando ese mapa del ibex como agua de mayo , donde hay que picar bobotick ? :rolleye:



El mapa no dice dónde... pero cada uno puede buscar su hueco... así que espero que indiques que zona es la que más me gusta, y dejes por los suelos a esos que criticaron el mapa sin entenderlo! :rolleye:

S2s


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2013)

cerramos cortos en 8100 y abrimos largos , ayer comenzaron a comprar las manos fueltes y siguieron vendiendo las gacelillas , estamos demasiado cerca del vencimiento trimestral


----------



## rbotic statistics (18 Jun 2013)

Aunque el hilo es del IBEX... se que tiráis de vez en cuando la caña al EUROSTOXX.... así que os cuelgo su mapa:







S2s


----------



## Pepe Broz (18 Jun 2013)

Y como hay que interpretar los mapas?
Entinedo su significado primero, rentabilidad des de tal fecha, pero no entiendo ni el tamaño de cada uno (Por ejemplo Popular en el Ibex) ni su posición.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2013)

son mapas topograficos , bobotick tiene la excelente vision de un topo :Aplauso:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (18 Jun 2013)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Jun 2013)

warjapen acerinox?

Veo señal de guano....

*Dividendo Flexible / Opción
La Junta General Ordinaria de accionistas de Acerinox, S.A. celebrada el 5 de junio de 2013, ha acordado una retribución al accionista a través de un dividendo opción -también llamado dividendo flexible-, en la que los accionistas de Acerinox podrán decidir entre efectivo o acciones nuevas.*

::

---------- Post added 18-jun-2013 at 09:33 ----------

Amos a ver, que los mapas son una boutade, es rentabiliadad *desde*. :ouch:

¿El como los ordena en el mapa?, pues vaya a saber usted. :blabla:


----------



## rbotic statistics (18 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> son mapas topograficos , bobotick tiene la excelente vision de un topo :Aplauso:



Ejem,, mejor no pregunto al Foro que tal tiene la visión el jato..

S2s


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2013)

ahi esta el ibex luchando con la mm200 , hoy tenemos que superarla y volar lo mas alto posible ienso:

---------- Post added 18-jun-2013 at 09:39 ----------

vamos coño , vamos ibexito sube hasta la luna :Baile:


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Jun 2013)

uste es una veleta...


----------



## Felix (18 Jun 2013)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> El mapa no dice dónde... pero cada uno puede buscar su hueco... así que espero que indiques que zona es la que más me gusta, y dejes por los suelos a esos que criticaron el mapa sin entenderlo! :rolleye:
> 
> S2s



Eso es, una vez unida la pareja mortal no habra reto demasiado pequeño para ellos, al mas puro estilo "No me chilles que no te veo". Pero para los simples mortales que no poseemos superpoderes (en tu caso la supervision de un adulto sin la que no deberias salir de la cueva) ¿podrias indicarme en tu mapa por donde se llega a los misticos 10700? Es que yo soy mas de gps.


----------



## pollastre (18 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> son mapas topograficos , bobotick tiene la excelente vision de un topo :Aplauso:





rbotic statistics dijo:


> Ejem,, mejor no pregunto al Foro que tal tiene la visión el jato..


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2013)

vencimiento trimestral demasiado cerca , gacelas insistiendo en cargar cortos y por fin ayer manos fueltes comenzaron a comprar , habia que salirse de los cortos y cargar largos , cerebro antes que ojos


----------



## FranR (18 Jun 2013)

Pido fusión de nicks para YA!!!!


----------



## sr.anus (18 Jun 2013)

PePon 

buenos dias


----------



## Krim (18 Jun 2013)

Hacedme cinco mil huecos en el tren de Sacyr, gracias!


----------



## juanfer (18 Jun 2013)

Super Mario dice que puede aplicar medidas no convencionales.


Draghi asegura que el BCE está listo para usar medidas no convencionales - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2013)

soltados los largos 8100-8180 :Baile:


----------



## atman (18 Jun 2013)

No me puedo parar ahora, sólo decirles que el buga ya tiene nuevo dueño.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Pido fusión de nicks para YA!!!!




No estoy de acuerdo. Veo al gato más díscolo y arisco, y el Robot intentando acercamientos en pos de la creación de una dupla verdaderamente letal.

A mi juicio, la imagen es más esta:


----------



## FranR (18 Jun 2013)

Lo que queda claro es que la unión de robotnic con sus conocimientos del terreno y arensivia, versado en tácticas militares y armado con el TR de Forexpros, pueden vencer al mercado sin problemas.

Miedo me dan.

---------- Post added 18-jun-2013 at 10:14 ----------

CP 8.126-8.174

Proyección alcista: 8.260-8.324

Apoyo bajista: 8.080


Ahora mismo frenados por el techo del CP. Desde las 9:30 bastante movimiento, tenemos a CP 1-2 sesiones 280-350 puntos de recorrido.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (18 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Hacedme cinco mil huecos en el tren de Sacyr, gracias!



Justamente ayer también metí la misma cantidad


----------



## inversobres (18 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Super Mario dice que puede aplicar medidas no convencionales.
> 
> 
> Draghi asegura que el BCE está listo para usar medidas no convencionales - elEconomista.es



Siguen vendiendo humo. No dicen que esto esta tocando fondo y vamos a mejor ya?? por que hay que hacer cosas??

Vaporware. Ahora claro, con esto a subir como aquellas otras declaraciones de "hare lo que sea necesario".


----------



## juanfer (18 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Siguen vendiendo humo. No dicen que esto esta tocando fondo y vamos a mejor ya?? por que hay que hacer cosas??
> 
> Vaporware. Ahora claro, con esto a subir como aquellas otras declaraciones de "hare lo que sea necesario".



Bueno lo del interes negativo puede tener su gracia.


----------



## ponzi (18 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Veo al gato más díscolo y arisco, y el Robot intentando acercamientos en pos de la creación de una dupla verdaderamente letal.
> 
> A mi juicio, la imagen es más esta:



Esa imagen me ha recordado a esta película


[YOUTUBE]D8kwXBZIOUE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jun 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Justamente ayer también metí la misma cantidad




A mí me falta dinero para tanto chicharro.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2013)

metemos corto 8185


----------



## inversobres (18 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Bueno lo del interes negativo puede tener su gracia.



Seria de coña, entre eso y la cara de tonto de super Mario me descojonaria unos dias. Veamos como anuncia el dia que tenga que subir tipos (tarde o temprano lo tendra que hacer).


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (18 Jun 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Justamente ayer también metí la misma cantidad



Ayer metí la puntita y como no me sacyaba le metí un poco más.


----------



## juanfer (18 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Seria de coña, entre eso y la cara de tonto de super Mario me descojonaria unos dias. Veamos como anuncia el dia que tenga que subir tipos (tarde o temprano lo tendra que hacer).



El ipc en alemania es estable con lo que puede darse que bajen los tipos a negativos, japon los tuvo durante decadas.

El BCE subira los tipos si Alemania tiene inflación alta, que no es el caso.


----------



## inversobres (18 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El ipc en alemania es estable con lo que puede darse que bajen los tipos a negativos, japon los tuvo durante decadas.
> 
> El BCE subira los tipos si Alemania tiene inflación alta, que no es el caso.



No lo veo yo tan claro. Lo bancos quitan clausulas de suelo sabiendo que el euribor esta en el infierno, asi como asi... habra que estar atentos ya que a mi me huele a encerrona.


----------



## paulistano (18 Jun 2013)

Buenos dias....

Preveo burbuja de sacyres en el hilo....jeje


----------



## Maravedi (18 Jun 2013)

Que pasa que prisa ya no os pone,le vais a poner los cuernos con sacil?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (18 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> A mí me falta dinero para tanto chicharro.



Era Sacyr o Gamesa y parece que la segunda ya ha hecho mucho recorrido. 

Pensar que las compré a 1,57 y que el mismo dia bajo a 1,47 y me salto el SL....Con GAM debo de tener perdidas de la epoca de bajadas por 2-3k leuros.

---------- Post added 18-jun-2013 at 10:39 ----------




TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Ayer metí la puntita y como no me sacyaba le metí un poco más.



A ver si al final los que estamos haciendo que suba somos nosotros


----------



## Krim (18 Jun 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> Que pasa que prisa ya no os pone,le vais a poner los cuernos con sacil?



Yo creo que no son comparables, PRISA es un chicharro hediondo donde buscamos esos arreones que nos suban un 15~20% rápido y salirnos de ahí como si fuera la ducha de la cárcel. En las otras estamos para unos cuantos meses porque creemos que la tendencia es alcista y vemos un 50 o un 100% de beneficio posible.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (18 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Yo creo que no son comparables, PRISA es un chicharro hediondo donde buscamos esos arreones que nos suban un 15~20% rápido y salirnos de ahí como si fuera la ducha de la cárcel. En las otras estamos para unos cuantos meses porque creemos que la tendencia es alcista y vemos un 50 o un 100% de beneficio posible.



Que sea un 100% si'l vous plaise.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jun 2013)

Que mocos más rojos


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2013)

no hay fuelza en los mercados , el central de bollinger es la pesadilla del sp500 y el ibex es incapaz de superar al cierre la mm200 , solo queda :abajo:


----------



## Maravedi (18 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Yo creo que no son comparables, PRISA es un chicharro hediondo donde buscamos esos arreones que nos suban un 15~20% rápido y salirnos de ahí como si fuera la ducha de la cárcel. En las otras estamos para unos cuantos meses porque creemos que la tendencia es alcista y vemos un 50 o un 100% de beneficio posible.



Que recorrido le veis?


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Lo que queda claro es que la unión de robotnic con sus conocimientos del terreno y arensivia, versado en tácticas militares y armado con el TR de Forexpros, pueden vencer al mercado sin problemas.
> 
> Miedo me dan.
> 
> ...



Flanele, no sé que echas en el colacao 8:

1 ó 2 sesiones es mañana al cierre :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (18 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Flanele, no sé que *echas en el colacao* 8:
> 
> 1 ó 2 sesiones es mañana al cierre :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



[YOUTUBE]xoa4m5KwobU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2013)

Os lo recomiendo, especialmente a los siemprealcistas del jilo

Cráteres en las cuentas de la banca – Economía Directa 13-06-2013 | Colectivo Burbuja


----------



## FranR (18 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Os lo recomiendo, especialmente a los siemprealcistas del jilo
> 
> Cráteres en las cuentas de la banca – Economía Directa 13-06-2013 | Colectivo Burbuja



Eso ya se sabe, pero la mayoría ni lo sospecha...cuando estemos bien arriba , saltaremos mientras que el gacelerío quedará pillado. Les volveremos a comprar bien barato...cuando vuelvan los fríos otoñales.


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Eso ya se sabe, pero la mayoría ni lo sospecha...cuando estemos bien arriba , saltaremos mientras que el gacelerío quedará pillado. Les volveremos a comprar bien barato...cuando vuelvan los fríos otoñales.



Demasiado rápido ves el movimiento: en 3-4 meses subir a los 9400, después desplomarse y finalmente volver a comprar las acciones de la gacelada.

Céntrate, cojones ::::::


----------



## FranR (18 Jun 2013)

Hay zonas de Hispanistán que los fríos no llegan hasta casi noviembre. Además sabes que las caídas que esperamos no serán suaves...serán a plomo y en esa situación pierdes 1000 puntos fácil en una semana.


----------



## Krim (18 Jun 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> Que recorrido le veis?



Yo le veo que puede subir hasta los ~4 sin problema, pero probablemente lo que quieres es la opinión de alguien que sepa .


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2013)

Demasiados movimientos en tan poco tiempo.

Estamos atentos con todos los cargadores preparados.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (18 Jun 2013)

todos esperando que aparezcan las gacelas y las gacelas que no aparecen...
por que somos nosotros ::

<object width="480" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/VsZZN_R9Lvo?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/VsZZN_R9Lvo?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## paulistano (18 Jun 2013)

Ya habéis comprado sacyr los del hilo y ahí se ha parado el precio....


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (18 Jun 2013)

yeeeha, 
not today!


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2013)

¿qué ha pasado en Acerinox, dividendo?


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jun 2013)




----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (18 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> ¿qué ha pasado en Acerinox, dividendo?



*Esta mañana han comentado algo*



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> warjapen acerinox?
> 
> Veo señal de guano....
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> *Esta mañana han comentado algo*



Lo había visto.

¿Pero es una reacción y todavía no dan el dividendo?


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jun 2013)

No le van a poner fácil a CAF salir de la zona de turbulencias. Cada poco salen paquetones de 150-250 órdenes de venta. Y ahí se queda el precio. Lo curioso es que siempre llega alguien que compra el paquete entero y hace subir la acción. Porque las órdenes de compra que aparecen son basuras de 15, 30 acciones. 

Shadow buyers...


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



Pobre animalico :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Lo había visto.
> 
> ¿Pero es una reacción y todavía no dan el dividendo?



Ni idea... por eso es más jodido ::


----------



## paulistano (18 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Probamos largo en sacyr





paulistano dijo:


> Y las soltamos (+200 leuros):Baile:





paulistano dijo:


> Para chicharrear me esta gustando sacyr....*a ver si baja un poquito y la metemos*....si el ibex se va para arriba igual da buenas plusvis:Baile:



No bajó ese poquito y me quedé fuera:ouch:









Se viene llorao y tal


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No bajó ese poquito y me quedé fuera:ouch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Jun 2013)

No se fíen puede haber bulltrap. :Baile:


----------



## hydra69 (18 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No bajó ese poquito y me quedé fuera:ouch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El objetivo está en 2,47 si los rompe se va por los 3 pavos...lo más seguro que ahí se detenga y descargue rsi para seguir subiendo.(los dientes de sierra y tal)


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Jun 2013)

joer el san está para el arrastre


----------



## LOLO08 (18 Jun 2013)

Carga nueva en Sacryr con stop ajustado.

La nueva Gamesa???


----------



## darwinn (18 Jun 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Carga nueva en Sacryr con stop ajustado.
> 
> La nueva Gamesa???



yo no lo veo tan claro, aunque ojalá me equivoque


----------



## j.w.pepper (18 Jun 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Carga nueva en Sacryr con stop ajustado.
> 
> La nueva Gamesa???



Dios le oiga!!!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Jun 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> joer el san está para el arrastre



Muy triste. La tumba e las gacelas...mi tumba.


----------



## Maravedi (18 Jun 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Dios le oiga!!!



Alabado sea!


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Jun 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Muy triste. La tumba e las gacelas...mi tumba.



ya somos, por lo menos, dos

---------- Post added 18-jun-2013 at 14:41 ----------

alguien va a ir a la junta de accionista de Prisa este sabado????


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Muy triste. La tumba e las gacelas...mi tumba.



Cuando te conviertes en inversor a largo, se tienen que sufrir situaciones desagradables y tal ..... coste de oportunidad.

Si tienes paciencia, en 2018-2019 las volveremos a ver por encima de los 10 aurelios. Pero antes habrá que verlas en 2,XX y se vemos un argameddon financiero las veremos en 1,XX.

Paciencia y para la próxima usa SL y tal. Ya sé que es de pobres pero te evita disgustos grandes.

Suerte


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Jun 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ya somos, por lo menos, dos
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-jun-2013 at 14:41 ----------
> 
> alguien va a ir a la junta de accionista de Prisa este sabado????



No me han invitado... y eso que soy ilujtre accionijta


----------



## ghkghk (18 Jun 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Carga nueva en Sacryr con stop ajustado.
> 
> La nueva Gamesa???





j.w.pepper dijo:


> Dios le oiga!!!





Maravedi dijo:


> Alabado sea!





Hoygan gacelillas, en Gamesa no fabricamos para otras marcas. 

Hasta los 6 sólo hay un camino. 
El camino del molino.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Jun 2013)

Que envidia de la mala me dais los de Gamesa... y pensar que las compre a 1,92...


----------



## amago45 (18 Jun 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien va a ir a la junta de accionista de Prisa este sabado????



Dimitirá Cebrián ??? 8:8:8:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Cuando te conviertes en inversor a largo, se tienen que sufrir situaciones desagradables y tal ..... coste de oportunidad.
> 
> Si tienes paciencia, en 2018-2019 las volveremos a ver por encima de los 10 aurelios. Pero antes habrá que verlas en 2,XX y se vemos un argameddon financiero las veremos en 1,XX.
> 
> ...



Vamos, que compré a 5.48. Que menos que un robotito hasta 5.60, que es su tope de mierda y salgo huyendo. Que si baja de 5.20 ...::::::::


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Jun 2013)

Interesante reversal en los mercados.
Mala apertura en Wall Street. :ouch:


----------



## Burbujilimo (18 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que envidia de la mala me dais los de Gamesa... y pensar que las compre a 1,92...



Llevo mucho tiempo sin decirlo, sin quejarme, sin abrir la boca, pero me obligais

Yo compre 4000 a 1,15 y me saltó el SL en 1,1029!!!! :´´´´(

No hay día que no lo recuerde!!!!

Ale, ya no lloro más, pero no iba a ser el único que se quedaba callado con ese puñetero cohete.

EDITADO: copiados los datos exactos de mi excel histórico
EDITADO 2: perdí 188,55 euros, y llevaría ganados ahora mismo 11.800!!!!


----------



## Algas (18 Jun 2013)

Duro Felguera a 5,09 y bajando... si baja de 5 me plantearé empezar a cargar papel, está bien a modo de "plazo fijo" para muy a largo (ahora mismo está regular porque varios institucionales quieren salirse).


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jun 2013)

Hoy puede haber un peponazo curioso,... pero lo veo demasiado próximo al momento barbas de mañana.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2013)

despues de tantos dias sin poder superar el central de bollinger en diario , hoy puede ser el dia en el que finalmente se giren y terminen por romper la alcista :baba:


----------



## Maravedi (18 Jun 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Llevo mucho tiempo sin decirlo, sin quejarme, sin abrir la boca, pero me obligais
> 
> Yo compre 4000 a 1,15 y me saltó el SL en 1,1029!!!! :´´´´(
> 
> ...



Le acompaño en el lloro a mi me Barrieron en 2,56 si no recuerdo mal,lleva a buena carga too


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Jun 2013)

Yo sigo pensando que Berni dirá que fin de las QEs y luego Pandoro. :fiufiu:


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Jun 2013)

la cagamos.....europa - Mariano Rajoy secunda el optimismo de De Guindos y dice que lo peor ya ha pasado - 18/06/13 en Infomercados


----------



## j.w.pepper (18 Jun 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> la cagamos.....europa - Mariano Rajoy secunda el optimismo de De Guindos y dice que lo peor ya ha pasado - 18/06/13 en Infomercados



Nada, estos politicuchos no me convencen, yo hasta que bertok y el gato se pongan largos, continuaré con mi postura pesimista.


----------



## Krim (18 Jun 2013)

El jato cambia con el viento, pero el día que Bertok se ponga largo nos vamos a los 17.000.


----------



## j.w.pepper (18 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> El jato cambia con el viento, pero el día que Bertok se ponga largo nos vamos a los 17.000.



Cierto, el gato últimamente está muy volátil y sin una tendencia definida, atrapado en ese canal lateral, a ver si hoy por fin la bollinger le ayuda sr. gato.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2013)

puñeteros gringos subnormales , ganas de exterminar aumentando :ouch:


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Jun 2013)

parece que hoy terminamos en rojo y con MTS mas en rojo


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2013)

vamos coño , putos gringos reventad de una puta vez la alcista :ouch:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (18 Jun 2013)

Gamesa sigue como un cohete, Sacyr que promete buenas plusvis, Jazztel también va embalada.
*¡NO HAY CASH PARA TANTO CHICHARRO!*
y mis sentidos lepóridos me hacen levantar las orejas... 
Obama Says Bernanke Has Been at Fed
¿Será Bernake quien cierre el grifo dejandole el terreno preparado al próximo o terminará su mandato sin convulsiones y prolongando lo que haga falta las QE? (modoara lo que me queda en el convento me cago dentro)


----------



## FranR (18 Jun 2013)

Tranquilo Arensivia, que los yankis tienen mejor infantería. Eso si, en la cantina no le ganan a ningún sargento chusquero.

ARRRR!!!!


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (18 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> El jato cambia con el viento, pero el día que Bertok se ponga largo nos vamos a los 17.000.



Creo q bertok dijo 20.000 o así próximo ciclo.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Tranquilo Arensivia, que los yankis tienen mejor infantería. Eso si, en la cantina no le ganan a ningún sargento chusquero.
> 
> ARRRR!!!!



no le sobra razon flanderERRE ienso:


----------



## FranR (18 Jun 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Creo q bertok dijo 20.000 o así próximo ciclo.



Eso lo diría cuando se zampó unas pastillitas que ponían Juanlu y veía dragones de colores.

---------- Post added 18-jun-2013 at 15:53 ----------

Jato en el Forexpros como pintas la jran bajista?, no le veo herramientas


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Jun 2013)

El Juanlu...menudo.







---------- Post added 18-jun-2013 at 13:57 ----------

Yo entre el bolinger y el stoichkov lo cierto es que llevo un par de semanas que no me entero...laverdad.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Jun 2013)

Buenas tardes malvados especuladores y mejores personas,

ayer se tomo una instantánea de un ilustre forero.







Espero que al señor Bertok no le moleste....ouch, ya le he delatado.


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> El jato cambia con el viento, pero el día que Bertok se ponga largo nos vamos a los 17.000.



Llegará ese día y volveré a cambia el avatar ::


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2013)

me imaginaba al señol bertok un poco mas amariconao la verdad ienso:


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2013)

neutron_mortgages dijo:


> creo q bertok dijo 20.000 o así próximo ciclo.



22.000 8: .


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Jun 2013)

Mirad como estan los bolingers.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jun 2013)

El DAX quiere fiesta la justa

Asi no hay nada que hacer


----------



## FranR (18 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me imaginaba al señol bertok un poco mas amariconao la verdad ienso:



Esta es una foto por debajo de la mesa ::


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Esta es una foto por debajo de la mesa ::



no cuela flanderERRE , esas piernas no son las de un tio preparao pa el madmax :no:


----------



## FranR (18 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no cuela flanderERRE , esas piernas no son las de un tio preparao pa el madmax :no:



Con esas cachas no hace falta prepararse para el Madmax, el pagafantas siempre existirá en cualquier situación extrema.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (18 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> 22.000 8: .



Eso sería IBE por encima de 11, REP por encima de 40 ...


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Eso sería IBE por encima de 11, REP por encima de 40 ...



Ya veo a Pozni con sus IBE :XX::XX::XX:




Perdona, bro ::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2013)

bueno suelto los cortos en 8165 veinte pipos a la saca 

---------- Post added 18-jun-2013 at 16:31 ----------

cargamos largos 8180 , parece que mañana tendremos gap al alza :rolleye:


----------



## inversobres (18 Jun 2013)

Repetid conmigo 1000 veces, para el viernes maximos en el SP. Hoy vamos cerca de los 70, si no al tiempo.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2013)

el sp500 tiene toda la pinta de estar haciendo un HCH , el anterior maximo vendria a ser el maximo del primer hombro ienso:


----------



## FranR (18 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el sp500 tiene toda la pinta de estar haciendo un HCH , el anterior maximo vendria a ser el maximo del primer hombro ienso:










8:


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el sp500 tiene toda la pinta de estar haciendo un HCH , el anterior maximo vendria a ser el maximo del primer hombro ienso:


----------



## inversobres (18 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el sp500 tiene toda la pinta de estar haciendo un HCH , el anterior maximo vendria a ser el maximo del primer hombro ienso:



Yo lo veo mas como un simbolo de Batman, que ademas coincide con un movimiento cuya figura respeta una elipse con los focos en el techo dando calor ::::.


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Jun 2013)

me huelo que distribuyen a saco 

que opinas Fran & Cia?


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2013)

estamos demasiado cerca del vencimiento trimestral y con mucha sobreventa , ademas de que las gacelas venden aterrorizadas , esta vez es muy probable que la jran bajista sea superada por fin ienso:


----------



## FranR (18 Jun 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> me huelo que distribuyen a saco
> 
> que opinas Fran & Cia?



Están desconcertados, Warren acaba de llamar a Rajoy preguntando como está posicionado el gato. Planos completamente esperando que el maejtro determine el sentimiento contrario.


Seguimos igual vmmp..... to parriba.

Estamos esperando a mañana........

Edito: El jato ha hablado....las centralitas echan humo.... suban que nos vamos.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Jun 2013)

O empieza esto a bajar, o tengo cita hoy con Pandoro.


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> O empieza esto a bajar, o tengo cita hoy con Pandoro.



¿vas corta? .


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Jun 2013)

Me pierdo entre la jran alcista y la jran bajista, no se ni donde estamos, menos mal que tengo el mapa de robotnik para orientarme... :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 18-jun-2013 at 17:21 ----------




bertok dijo:


> ¿vas corta? .



Si, pero solo un poco...
::::


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me pierdo entre la jran alcista y la jran bajista, no se ni donde estamos, menos mal que tengo el mapa de robotnik para orientarme... :fiufiu:
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-jun-2013 at 17:21 ----------
> 
> ...



Tranqui el Jato va largo.

Por si acaso, ajusta el SL y disfruta el viaje.

Suerte.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Tranqui el Jato va largo.



Si, eso me deja mucho más tranquila. Pandoro de momento estará entretenido con él.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Jun 2013)

bocata ten temor , demasiadas gacelillas estan cortas en ibex y el macd en diario esta a punto de cortar al alza :no:

---------- Post added 18-jun-2013 at 17:35 ----------

olvidaba que hoy cerramos encima de la mm200 , preveo gap al alza para mañana :Baile:


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bocata ten temor , demasiadas gacelillas estan cortas en ibex y el macd en diario esta a punto de cortar al alza :no:
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-jun-2013 at 17:35 ----------
> 
> olvidaba que hoy cerramos encima de la mm200 , preveo gap al alza para mañana :Baile:



pringle, mira el giro a la baja de la trócola 8:


----------



## wetpiñata (18 Jun 2013)

Menudo barrido en la subasta. Qué limpito lo han dejado todo para mañana!


----------



## Mr. Brightside (18 Jun 2013)

¿Qué puedo hacer con 2,01 euros que se quedaron sin transferir en Ahorro.com?

Me cobran 2 euros por gastos de gestión si los transfiero a mi cuenta, y no puedo ni comprar una acción de Bankia por los gastos de compra...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Están desconcertados, Warren acaba de llamar a Rajoy preguntando como está posicionado el gato. Planos completamente esperando que el maejtro determine el sentimiento contrario.
> 
> 
> Seguimos igual vmmp..... to parriba.
> ...



Mañana puede ser el día del big peponian, ...hoy no tocaba/no podían

Asco-pena de jato contrarian.


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2013)

Por cerrar el cante: me barrieron el corto abierto ayer noche con -6 pipos. Su puta madre.


----------



## LOLO08 (18 Jun 2013)

Pues si.. que el jato prevea gap al alza para mañana no me gusta un pelo.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jun 2013)

En un ratillo de nada los usanos se han montado en los 1650

Que cosas


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En un ratillo de nada los usanos se han montado en los 1650
> 
> Que cosas



Déjales, el tema es que el culibex mira hacia otro lado en cuanto huele a verde.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En un ratillo de nada los usanos se han montado en los 1650
> 
> Que cosas



No me fío. :fiufiu:
Hay que vigilar bien el volumen porque seguro que preparan un despellejamiento masivo de gacelería. :ouch:


----------



## pollastre (18 Jun 2013)

Un poco de lío ahora mismo, la verdad.

La sesión de hoy, se ha metido por medio con tintes alcistas, cruzándose en el camino de la estructura bajista que se montó la semana pasada desde el rebote en 796x.

Los dos impulsos alcistas (días 13 y 17) estuvieron muy controlados. Todo estaba en su sitio y parecía cuadrar perfectamente, como preparación de visita al 7K9 en unos pocos días. Pero, ¿la sesión de hoy? Me está creando dudas con respecto al resultado de los próximos tres días de esta semana.

Y eso que todavía no se ha roto nada de la configuración de la semana pasada, pero siempre miro con mucha desconfianza cuando los algoritmos se pisan entre ellos. Una cosa es que tú te equivoques y los interpretes mal, que es perfectamente posible. Y otra muy distinta es que los algos cambien el viento en un intervalo tan corto y para unos volúmenes tan altos.

Esto ocurre raramente, y cuando ocurre suele ser debido a situaciones extrañas de mercado, indecisión de los chúngale, u opiniones cruzadas entre ellos. Supongo que la charla de Bernie mañana Miércoles tiene "algo" que ver en esto.

Sea como fuere, hasta ayer yo tenía totalmente claro el resultado de este Viernes que viene, y hoy ya no lo tengo tanto. Aunque, viendo el cruce de sables que hay ahora mismo, juraría que gran parte de _ellos _tampoco lo tienen demasiado claro


----------



## inversobres (18 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En un ratillo de nada los usanos se han montado en los 1650
> 
> Que cosas



Goteo continuo y cierre en maximos. Volvemos a la pauta de mayo, aunque esta semana...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Goteo continuo y cierre en maximos. Volvemos a la pauta de mayo, aunque esta semana...


----------



## inversobres (18 Jun 2013)

Otro empujon mas. Los 70 estan ahi.


----------



## juanfer (18 Jun 2013)

Buscando una entrada para unos largitos para la última hora del Sp.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jun 2013)

Están haciendo la escalera del dolor doloroso


----------



## ponzi (18 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ya veo a Pozni con sus IBE :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ojala las iberdrolas son buenas compañeras....


[YOUTUBE]0iPw9ORzLq0[/YOUTUBE]

Un ser de luz muy cercano a mi actual casa me manda cerca de 300 mensajes de whatssap al día....Ya no tengo tiempo ni de mirar a mis queridas iberdrolillas::
Prometo que si sobrevivo seré mejor persona...


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Están haciendo la escalera del dolor doloroso



Otra subida a la que no se apunta el culibex ::::::::


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Jun 2013)

Esta es mi opinión:
euro alcista:
a) crecimiento poco probable
b) huyen del dólar muy probable

dolar debil frente al yen: 
misma consideración que en el euro

oro bajista:
poca confianza en el mercado de futuros,
generalmente debería bajar por optimismo pero no.

petróleo lateral/alcista: 
a) poca oferta muy probable.
b) crecimiento poco probable.

macroeconómicas de hoy de USA:
malas.

subida de hoy del SP500:
poco volumen

Todo apunta a que preparan una capitulación. :fiufiu:


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Jun 2013)

Como son los yankees?


----------



## inversobres (18 Jun 2013)

Ultima media hora altamente alcista. Veremos si lo llevan a los 60 si tienen cojones.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Ultima media hora altamente alcista. Veremos si lo llevan a los 60 si tienen cojones.



Parece usted nuevo


----------



## inversobres (18 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Parece usted nuevo



Con lo que mola bajar...







Edit: me han jodido el gif, wait.
Edit2: parece que ya sale.


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Con lo que mola bajar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



esas dos pibs son mis hamijas 8:



---------- Post added 18-jun-2013 at 19:54 ----------

Caguentó :ouch::ouch:

En Cuatro están echando el progrma Tú sí lo sabes. Para a una rubia en una calle de Ibiza, parecía go-go la rubia.

La preguntan cuanto es 3 al cubo. Pone cara de interesante en plan, saca el nardo que te lo como, y contesta 3000:XX::XX::XX:

Luego dice que ella no es de matemáticas.

Caguen la leche puta ::::::::


----------



## Abner (18 Jun 2013)

Puf, qué chungo está el tema, nunca había visto posiciones tan fuertes en arranques de sesión como estos últimos días. 
Parece que hoy se ha hecho una apuesta bastante fuerte por alcanzar el entorno del 8252(f). Se mantienen en 1700 contratos. Lo cual me lleva a pensar que realmente, tras todo el ruido del lateral de estas semanas, los leoncios podrían estar en saldo neutro o cercano a neutro, y van a salto de mata. Pareciera casi que lo están subiendo sin pillarse los dedos para salir escopetados y quedarse en liquidez. No sé, es una 
apreciación totalmente subjetiva. 

Por abajo........., bueno, seguro que FranR ayuda más que yo

Buena suerte.


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2013)

Market Cap Vs. Enterprise Value of Coal Stocks - ARLP, ACI, BTU, WLT - Foolish Blogging Network


----------



## jaialro (18 Jun 2013)

Barreritos para todos.


----------



## ponzi (18 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Market Cap Vs. Enterprise Value of Coal Stocks - ARLP, ACI, BTU, WLT - Foolish Blogging Network



Estas entrando en mi terreno,yo eso lo utilizo bastante , si quieres te puedo decir donde mirarlo Es una especie de per pero primando la liquidez y penalizando el endeudamiento.


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo eso lo utilizo bastante y te puedo decir donde mirarlo Es una especie de per pero primando la liquidez y penalizando el endeudamiento.



Lo pongo porque el apalancamiento es tal que si mejoran al calor de la subida del precio del carbón, cuando llegue, habrá una subida muy importante en la capitalización. Dineritos en español corriente.


----------



## ponzi (18 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lo pongo porque el apalancamiento es tal que si mejoran al calor de la subida del precio del carbón, cuando llegue, habrá una subida muy importante en la capitalización. Dineritos en español corriente.



Ves capitalización mas deuda neta


Walter

A pesar de tener 2300 mill de deuda su EV en función del EBITD es de 7......Para tus análisis chicharreros te vendra bien , busca empresas donde ese ratio sea muy bajo y mira sus graficos


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ves capitalización mas deuda neta
> 
> 
> Walter
> ...



Desde los años 90 no invierto en chicharros.


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Desde los años 90 no invierto en chicharros.


----------



## ponzi (18 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Desde los años 90 no invierto en chicharros.



Que sentido del humor:Baile: Como se nota que eres de mi tierra,campechano


----------



## ALDEBARAN (18 Jun 2013)

*Huawei estudia comprar Nokia, pero sin Windows Mobile*

El fabricante chino Huawei está estudiando seriamente la compra de Nokia. El anuncio lo acaba de realizar la edición online de Financial Times y, dado el hermetismo de los directivos chinos, la ofensiva debería tomarse muy en cuenta.

La última gran ofensiva de una compañía china en el ámbito tecnológico se remonta a la adquisición de la división de ordenadores de IBM por parte de Lenovo, en 2005.

Richard Yu, el director ejecutivo de Huawei ha anunciado en una entrevista que la compañía tiene la "mente abierta" ante esta posible compra.

"Estamos considerando este tipo de adquisiciones. Quizás la combinación tiene algunas sinergias pero todo depende del deseo de Nokia", ha señalado Yu, al tiempo que ha agregado que quieren recortar distancias con sus competidores. "Queremos liderar" ha afirmado.

No obstante, el CEO de Huawei ha mostrado ciertas dudas sobre Windows Phone, que actualmente representa el pilar fundamental de la estrategia comercial de Nokia. "Es muy difícil establecer si Windows Phone tendrá éxito porque tiene un mercado muy reducido. Los terminales con este sistema operativo son muy débiles y ahora requieren el pago de una licencia. Por su parte, Android es gratuito" ha comentado Yu.

Tras estas declaraciones, *los títulos de Nokia se han disparado cerca de un 4% en Wall Street.*


----------



## Janus (18 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Que sentido del humor:Baile: Como se nota que verdes de mi tierra campechano



Dime un solo chicharro.

Por aquí unos cardan la lana y otros se llevan la fama. Personalmente hago un análisis rigurosísimo de mi inversiones y el mismo se termina plasmando en un stop. A mí no me pasa que un blue chip me pone el culo mirando para Cuenca soportando una minusvalía de la mitad de la inversión.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Jun 2013)

Janus comprando carbón para repartirlo en reyes a los traders pepones. :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (18 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Dime un solo chicharro.
> 
> Por aquí unos cardan la lana y otros se llevan la fama. Personalmente hago un análisis rigurosísimo de mi inversiones y el mismo se termina plasmando en un stop. A mí no me pasa que un blue chip me pone el culo mirando para Cuenca soportando una minusvalía de la mitad de la inversión.



Ya lo dije ayer ,algunos chicharros de los que has mencionado y tambien lo dije hace una semana y pico ya sea por a o por b están reestructurando sus negocios, yo te guardo mucho respeto compañero, hilas muy fino.La única donde no termino de ver ningun proceso de reestructuracion es en prisa, que no digo yo que no se pueda ver en un hipotetico futuro, simplemente a día esta todo muy parado.De hecho invertir sobre balances "chicharreros" a la espera de una hipotética reestructuración es una de las artes bursátiles mas complejas de realizar, y en esa te mueves como pez en el agua.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (18 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Ultima media hora altamente alcista. Veremos si lo llevan a los 60 si tienen cojones.



jojojo! no tienen! ::


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jun 2013)

Mañana puede ser de locos por la tarde

O Peponian, o foso.


----------



## inversobres (18 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> jojojo! no tienen! ::



Ya veo, se han rendido y han llenado la hucha. Estan raroa los americanos ultimamente, veremos que pasa mañana, es el gran dia.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Jun 2013)

Parafraseando a Buffet, cuando la marea baja se ve quien no lleva bañador.
Mañana igual lo veremos.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (19 Jun 2013)

Con la subidita de hoy puedo decir que mi aportación a la causa gamesiana se ha doblado, estoy muy contento.






Ahora solo queda que se vuelva a doblar, pasen 7 meses más, y ya podremos dar los primeros objetivos por cumplidos. Alabado seas, Janus, unas bubis en señal de agradecimiento:


----------



## Janus (19 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Janus comprando carbón para repartirlo en reyes a los traders pepones. :fiufiu:



Cuando compre os lo diré 

---------- Post added 19-jun-2013 at 00:41 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Ya lo dije ayer ,algunos chicharros de los que has mencionado y tambien lo dije hace una semana y pico ya sea por a o por b están reestructurando sus negocios, yo te guardo mucho respeto compañero, hilas muy fino.La única donde no termino de ver ningun proceso de reestructuracion es en prisa, que no digo yo que no se pueda ver en un hipotetico futuro, simplemente a día esta todo muy parado.De hecho invertir sobre balances "chicharreros" a la espera de una hipotética reestructuración es una de las artes bursátiles mas complejas de realizar, y en esa te mueves como pez en el agua.



Y dale con los chicharros .......

Ni uno en muchos años. Prisa no es un chicharro, es un valor patrio que ha velado por el mantenimiento de la democracia :: en España desde que murió Franco.


----------



## ponzi (19 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Cuando compre os lo diré
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-jun-2013 at 00:41 ----------
> 
> ...



jajajajaja ahora si que me has fundido. Eres muy grande Janus, un día te invito a una caña


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Jun 2013)

@ Pepino verde chicharrero: WLT liándola con volumen

Bns ds y tl 

@ Ponzi: tengo quasi lista tu tarjeta de visita :fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Jun 2013)

Buenos días a las personas, jatos y también al DON.

Se barrunta por los universos de pinta y colorea un escenario nuevemilcuatrocientista...






Hoy habla un señor que últimamente parece dictar la evolución de la bolsa, o eso dicen.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2013)

buenos dias tengais respetables y nada afeminados foreros del hvei 

despues de los comentarios de drogui acerca de nuevas medidas de estimulo , MV cree que estamos a punto de salir del lateral , el ibex tiene hasta el vencimiento para superar la jran bajista , de no hacerlo se hundira :bla:


----------



## sr.anus (19 Jun 2013)

barrida a las 9:02, ya podemos subir tranquilos

Buenos dias


----------



## LOLO08 (19 Jun 2013)

Sacyr a lo suyo. Como me gusta cuando las cosas salen bien!!


----------



## jopitxujo (19 Jun 2013)

Con la noticia de los chinos Nokia se ha despertado alegre y no sé si Alcatel se ha contagiado también.


----------



## LOLO08 (19 Jun 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> barrida a las 9:02, ya podemos subir tranquilos
> 
> Buenos dias



Quieto!!!! ienso:


----------



## paulistano (19 Jun 2013)

Vaya rayajo:Baile:

Vaya despioje:fiufiu:

Y buenos dias a todos.....


----------



## jopitxujo (19 Jun 2013)

:abajo:La bajadita que han metido en FCC ha saltado mi stop así que fuera.


Por otro lado he picado un poquito en Colonial.:S


----------



## pollastre (19 Jun 2013)

Impresionante.

Como se trate de la ejecución de la configuración bajista de la semana pasada que describía en el post de ayer, nos vamos a reir tela hoy.


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Jun 2013)

Intentamos subirnos al carro de Sacyr. Doy orden a 2,38, a ver si entra.
Seguimos chicharreando, es lo único serio de los mercados españoles.


----------



## locojaen (19 Jun 2013)

cohones, dos semanas sin cuidar las gallinas y mis Grifols han roto la base del canal alcista... ¿estarán despiojando para seguir subiendo? o ¿haciendo caja antes del big-guano? ienso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Jun 2013)

¡Entró, entró!
A ver si tenemos suerte.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2013)

salto stop 8150 y cargo cortos en mismo nivel :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Impresionante.
> 
> Como se trate de la ejecución de la configuración bajista de la semana pasada que describía en el post de ayer, nos vamos a reir tela hoy.



Apuestan al rojo contra Bernanke. Tamaña osadia no se recuerda desde los tiempos de Terra en 80 euros.


----------



## paulistano (19 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> salto stop 8150 y cargo cortos en mismo nivel :Baile:




Jato esta ustec bien??

Me preocupa, las 10:07 y no ha hablado ni de la jran alcista, nila jran bajista ni de la madre que parió a la mm200:ouch:

Cuidese::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> salto stop 8150 y cargo cortos en mismo nivel :Baile:



Haces bien en ajustar stops y cambiar operaciones al tick, suele ser lo mejor en dias donde la volatilidad sera el plato de fondo. MV siempre enseñando................lo que no hay que hacer. Tienes merito jjj.


----------



## pollastre (19 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Apuestan al rojo contra Bernanke. Tamaña osadia no se recuerda desde los tiempos de Terra en 80 euros.



Apuestan los que manejan incertidumbres al respecto de una situación futura, Mr. Chang... pero no los que conocen de antemano los hechos :fiufiu:

Si al final terminan saliendo por abajo, tendrá que convenir conmigo en que esta gente ya estaba al tanto, mínimo desde hace días, del tono de la charla de Bernie para hoy.


----------



## Felix (19 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Haces bien en ajustar stops y cambiar operaciones al tick, suele ser lo mejor en dias donde la volatilidad sera el plato de fondo. MV siempre enseñando................lo que no hay que hacer. Tienes merito jjj.



No cuestioneis el saber de MV, el sigue la cotizacion en forexpros y opera en el teletexto por lo que siempre va a tiro hecho. Pero a juzgar por el retraso en su ultimo tirabuzon bursatil supongo que se abra pasado a las palomas mensajeras. Siempre en la cresta de la ola.::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Jun 2013)

JJJ, ande esta la jran bajista. Pon algun grafico MV style. Yo no la veo.






@Mr.P, pues creo que tiene toda la razon, en el mundo de ahi fuera hay gente que sabe cosas que otros no saben, esto es "ansin".


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Impresionante.
> 
> Como se trate de la ejecución de la configuración bajista de la semana pasada que describía en el post de ayer, nos vamos a reir tela hoy.



tenganos informados, cansado del siemprealcismo


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (19 Jun 2013)

.
A ver si está por aquí Mr. Ponzi y nos comenta esta tabla:










Se habla mucho últimamente de OPAs y opables, y resultan llamativas las cifras de SAN, por ejemplo, pero no me fio nada de las cifras de expansión.

ponzi, we need you!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Jun 2013)

No se fia usted ni se fian ellos mismos de su tabla, y hace bien. No estarian haciendo un periodico que pierde dinero, y si arbitrando la infra y sobrevaloracion de las acciones del ibex. Mucho me temo que esa es otra de las tablas inutiles que saca Expansion, junto con la cartera de recomendaciones de Hodar y su mujer.


----------



## Clander (19 Jun 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> :abajo:La bajadita que han metido en FCC ha saltado mi stop así que fuera.
> 
> 
> Por otro lado he picado un poquito en Colonial.:S



Han anunciado que quiebra Alpine. 

Vozpópuli - FCC anuncia la quiebra de su filial Alpine con una deuda de 625 millones de euros


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (19 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No se fia usted ni se fian ellos mismos de su tabla, y hace bien. No estarian haciendo un periodico que pierde dinero, y si arbitrando la infra y sobrevaloracion de las acciones del ibex. Mucho me temo que esa es otra de las tablas inutiles que saca Expansion, junto con la cartera de recomendaciones de Hodar y su mujer.




¿Hodar sigue? Que cosas. Por cierto, este también era militar reconvertido en tladel, como el jato, ¿no? Umm ... que cosas ...


----------



## FranR (19 Jun 2013)

Vamos señores que no decaiga, esto ha sido solo la previsión de gap al alza en apertura del gato

JATO no jóda_r!!!!

Nos apoyamos en niveles clave, así que todo controladito.

---------- Post added 19-jun-2013 at 10:49 ----------

Niveles (ahora los subo al blog)

CP 8.188-8.144

Apoyo bajista: 8.116-8.094

8.230 (alta probabilidad)
8.340


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jun 2013)

Menudo reversal...y contra-reversal

Madre mia!!, ahora a romper ojetes de cortos


----------



## Krim (19 Jun 2013)

Argh....cargé un minilargo en el Ibex a 8139, y me barrieron el stop justo antes de subir. Cagon tu madre Krim, como pones el stop tan cerca, que gacelón que eres ::::


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jun 2013)

FMI sobre España
_ 

Comenta que España necesita mucho más apoyo de Europa, y debería dejar abierta la posibilidad de pedir al BCE que active la OMT. Esto va a inquietar a más de uno...

Cree que se debe bajar los costes de despido en otra reforma laboral y que los tipos de interés siguen siendo muy altos en el país. 

La parte positiva es que cree que la recesión podría terminar este año_

****

Drogi, paga la coca, primer aviso


----------



## ikergutierrez (19 Jun 2013)

yo estoy con chinito, aunque la linea podria ir un poco mas arriba, entorno a 7200 en el momento actual.

Hasta entonces, mano sobre mano.

Chiste:
Se juntan dos y uno le dice al otro- oye, metamos 10 Euros en esta bolsa- lo hacen, luego saca 12 Euros y vuelve a comentar- has visto!! es un negocio de la leche!! quieres meter mas??


----------



## jopitxujo (19 Jun 2013)

Entrada en Ence que está caliente.


----------



## ikergutierrez (19 Jun 2013)

mavr76 dijo:


> Han anunciado que quiebra Alpine.
> 
> Vozpópuli - FCC anuncia la quiebra de su filial Alpine con una deuda de 625 millones de euros



para FCC tengo orden de compra a medio plazo en 6,65, ya veremos.


----------



## FranR (19 Jun 2013)

Mariano explica reforma local.....nos puede mandar al auténtico caraho....


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Jun 2013)

¡Mamma mia! la que me están dando con Sacyr. ¿Será operación despioje como algún forero planteaba? Pepón quiera que acierte, de lo contario, dormiremos con Pandoro.


----------



## yuto (19 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Mariano explica reforma local.....nos puede mandar al auténtico caraho....



Ante esto seguro que nos ponemos en 9000 puntos en media hora.

Primer aviso...


----------



## FranR (19 Jun 2013)

yuto dijo:


> Ante esto seguro que nos ponemos en 9000 puntos en media hora.
> 
> Primer aviso...



Mucha letra y poca chicha.... deja detalles para mañana. 

No tiene muy buena pinta, recomendaciones y propuestas.

No sirve para nada absolutamente, mañana y viernes lo confirmarán.


----------



## paulistano (19 Jun 2013)

Otro más dentro de SACYR:fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (19 Jun 2013)

Los analistas no dan crédito a lo que acaban de ver, caemos desde que Rajoy ha dicho las palabritas mágicas. Lo gordo ya está hecho :XX:

Pese a la estructura alcista montada, muchos están pensando en saltar, a ver si se escapa alguna medida concreta del informe que pueda salvar la situación.

Si no, guano hasta mañana.


----------



## juanfer (19 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Mariano explica reforma local.....nos puede mandar al auténtico caraho....



Creo que el resumen es en lo que nos afecta, ibi de 4 cifras.


----------



## paulistano (19 Jun 2013)

Sacyr -3%

mandrilada in the hvei


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Otro más dentro de SACYR:fiufiu:



Pero ustec más baratito, pillín. Suerte.


----------



## Krim (19 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Otro más dentro de SACYR:fiufiu:



Pues justo ahora está en el nivel que no me molaría que rompiera, los 2.32. A ver como se comporta...


----------



## Janus (19 Jun 2013)

No es momento de entrar aún en FCC. Dejen que siga con sus líos con el papel.


----------



## paulistano (19 Jun 2013)

Parece que sacyr recupera.... Vamos putita.....


----------



## Clander (19 Jun 2013)

Me encanta el titular de la noticia:

Alpine May Incur Austria’s Biggest Post-War Insolvency

Esto si que es Marca España... y eso que en este caso los españoles lo único  que han hecho aparte de una mala compra es ir a poner orden en una autentica casa de P.


----------



## silverwindow (19 Jun 2013)

Se acabó la fiesta.


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Jun 2013)

Una de las cosas que me alucinan de nuestros politicos es que cuando en otros paises salen a hablar de economia, lo normal es generar confianza y hacer que los valores suban, si la bolsa va bien, hay dinero y un pais puede ir bien, o por lo menos parecerlo. En el caso de los nuestros, es hablar y todo irse a tomar por culo, tipico de indigentes mentales en temas economicos, tanto el presidente como sus ministros, por que no creo que sepan ni lo que es ponerse corto, lo mismo le dices esto a Rajoy y se nos viste tal que asi.


----------



## bertok (19 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Vamos señores que no decaiga, esto ha sido solo la previsión de gap al alza en apertura del gato
> 
> JATO no jóda_r!!!!
> 
> ...



Flanele, esos niveles ....... ::

Ten cuidado, estamos en el momento importante


----------



## j.w.pepper (19 Jun 2013)

Pandoro could be coming soon!!!


----------



## paulistano (19 Jun 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Pandoro could be coming soon!!!




A los leoncios les decimos....


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Jun 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Una de las cosas que me alucinan de nuestros politicos es que cuando en otros paises salen a hablar de economia, lo normal es generar confianza y hacer que los valores suban, si la bolsa va bien, hay dinero y un pais puede ir bien, o por lo menos parecerlo. En el caso de los nuestros, es hablar y todo irse a tomar por culo, tipico de indigentes mentales en temas economicos, tanto el presidente como sus ministros, por que no creo que sepan ni lo que es ponerse corto, lo mismo le dices esto a Rajoy y se nos viste tal que asi.



Yo creo que cuando el político habla y las cosas caen no es al azar.
Es que las manos fuertes han distribuído y el político de turno que es un esbirro de ellos , da la puntilla final para precipitar la caída.


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Jun 2013)

¿Un foro burbujarra comprando sacyres en tropel? :ouch::ouch:


----------



## Ilustrador (19 Jun 2013)

Estoy mirando Duro Felguera, a ver si se pone interesante para entrar. ¿Dónde veis vosotros un buen punto de entrada? ¿4,8-4,6?


----------



## Janus (19 Jun 2013)

*NOTICIA*


Queridos burbujos, pepitorros, gacelos, jastropó, gacelos y hasta ignores. Hoy es un día importante.

Hoy me he bajado del autobús Gamesa. He liquidado el 100% de la posición en este valor a 3,992 euros y me llevo sobre 2,90 euros por acción. Me llevo más del objetivo de un año en una única operación fuerte en la que casi se cuatriplica la inversión. Así da gusto.

Ha sido un placer compartir con ustedes este magnífico trade. Espero que sepan apearse a tiempo. Si las cosas van como debieran ir, les veré de nuevo en el valor ::

El cariño que le tengo tanto a Gamesa como a FCC es grande pero no es óbice para que siga deseando y esperando que medio quiebren.

Hands up!!!!!



*Esto merece una chincheta, cohones. Pero una chincheta grande como una sombrilla de playa. El owned dorado diría yo.*

*Quien quiera, pueda pedirme por mensaje privado el número de cuenta para que me obsequien con un 20% de su plusvalía puesto que les he hecho ganar mucha pasta.*


----------



## juanfer (19 Jun 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Una de las cosas que me alucinan de nuestros politicos es que cuando en otros paises salen a hablar de economia, lo normal es generar confianza y hacer que los valores suban, si la bolsa va bien, hay dinero y un pais puede ir bien, o por lo menos parecerlo. En el caso de los nuestros, es hablar y todo irse a tomar por culo, tipico de indigentes mentales en temas economicos, tanto el presidente como sus ministros, por que no creo que sepan ni lo que es ponerse corto, lo mismo le dices esto a Rajoy y se nos viste tal que asi.



Yo creo que es un tema de confianza, y cuando uno empieza con la neo lengua, no dan confianza.


----------



## Algas (19 Jun 2013)

Ilustrador dijo:


> Estoy mirando Duro Felguera, a ver si se pone interesante para entrar. ¿Dónde veis vosotros un buen punto de entrada? ¿4,8-4,6?



La tengo a tiro, voy a investigar un poco más a ver si es una oportunidad de compra o no. La quiero para muy a largo, así que tampoco voy a buscar un precio "exacto" de entrada como hacen los traders por aquí .


----------



## sinnombrex (19 Jun 2013)

Ilustrador dijo:


> Estoy mirando Duro Felguera, a ver si se pone interesante para entrar. ¿Dónde veis vosotros un buen punto de entrada? ¿4,8-4,6?



Yo tambien la sigo desde hace tiempo, y viendo como ha caido hoy (volumen algo mas alto de lo normal) y sobre todo dos picos de volumen grande que tuvo ayer y hace unos dias...

La voy a esperar quizas con una primera carga sobre los 4,70 pero empiezo a pensar que bajara a 4,50 por donde viene una alcista perdida de esas que utiliza el jato.



sinnombrex dijo:


> Sigo desde hace poco tiempo duro felguera con la intencion de entrar si baja algo de precio, y me ha llamado la atencion el volumen de hoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se ha cumplido la cutregrafica que puse en su dia y ni un solo thanks que tenia.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2013)

el chavalin se merece una chincheta en los cojones , grande como una sombrilla de playa :Aplauso:


----------



## Ilustrador (19 Jun 2013)

Algas dijo:


> La tengo a tiro, voy a investigar un poco más a ver si es una oportunidad de compra o no. La quiero para muy a largo, así que tampoco voy a buscar un precio "exacto" de entrada como hacen los traders por aquí .



A mi también me interesa a largo, y naturalmente, por eso me interesa un buen punto de entrada. Rentabilidad y tal.

Ahora parece que está la cosa liada con lo de la recompra de acciones, y quién sabe qué más cosas, pero a 5€ ya me hacía ojillos.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2013)

el ibex esta acabado , la estruturah lateral cede por abajo :abajo:

la jran bajista sigue mostrando su poderio , es la cruz del ibex , segun los re-cuentos de MV el ibex se va a los 6500 y quiza tenga extension la caida hasta los 5300-5200 :bla:


----------



## j.w.pepper (19 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex esta acabado , la estruturah lateral cede por abajo :abajo:
> 
> la jran bajista sigue mostrando su poderio , es la cruz del ibex , segun los re-cuentos de MV el ibex se va a los 6500 y quiza tenga extension la caida hasta los 5300-5200 :bla:




Rajoy y de Windows no lo permitirán, todo sea por la marca España.


----------



## Janus (19 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el chavalin se merece una chincheta en los cojones , grande como una sombrilla de playa :Aplauso:



Te honra tu sinceridad, fíjate que en el post solo he puesto un destinatario en singular que eres tú porque tú eres único.

Bueno, vamos a lo que importa. En donde me puedo gastar toda esa pasta (cinco cifras y el primero es un 3)?.

Oh gran zahorí del buen vivir y difícil acertar: tienes putirras baratas para disfrutar de los frutos de tu tierra?.


----------



## Malus (19 Jun 2013)

De los que seguis Prisa, que podeis decir de estos dias? Distribucion?


----------



## burbujito1982 (19 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> *NOTICIA*
> 
> El cariño que le tengo tanto a Gamesa como a FCC es grande pero no es óbice para que siga deseando y esperando que medio quiebren.
> 
> Hands up!!!!!



Siguiendo este razonamiento (la casta nunca pierde) ¿cuáles serían los componentes de una cartera "castucil"? 

Por otro lado, el coronel Bertok siempre dice que unos "malvados extranjeros" se llevarán las "joyas de la corona". ¿cuál sería la cartera "joyas de la corona"?


----------



## bertok (19 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> *NOTICIA*
> 
> 
> Queridos burbujos, pepitorros, gacelos, jastropó, gacelos y hasta ignores. Hoy es un día importante.
> ...



Janus, enhorabuena.

Aunque seas un temerario ....... es para felicitarte.

Espero que seas hábil y no devuelvas rápido este préstamo que te ha hecho el mercado.

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## j.w.pepper (19 Jun 2013)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> Siguiendo este razonamiento (la casta nunca pierde) ¿cuáles serían los componentes de una cartera "castucil"?
> 
> Por otro lado, el coronel Bertok siempre dice que unos "malvados extranjeros" se llevarán las "joyas de la corona". ¿cuál sería la cartera "joyas de la corona"?



Pues tienes Aizoon, el Instituto Noos, todas ellas muy baratas y dispuestas a marcharse.


----------



## bertok (19 Jun 2013)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> Siguiendo este razonamiento (la casta nunca pierde) ¿cuáles serían los componentes de una cartera "castucil"?
> 
> Por otro lado, el coronel Bertok siempre dice que unos "malvados extranjeros" se llevarán las "joyas de la corona". ¿cuál sería la cartera "joyas de la corona"?



Timofónica, Iberdrola, Acciona, ...

Los bancos quedarán en la patria para implosionar todos juntos ::


----------



## Janus (19 Jun 2013)

Vaya hombre, ha sido salir de Gamesa y ponerse a bajar en serio. No voy a caer en la tentación de que me haga ojitos. En 2,60 podemos empezar a hablar.


----------



## Algas (19 Jun 2013)

Ilustrador dijo:


> A mi también me interesa a largo, y naturalmente, por eso me interesa un buen punto de entrada. Rentabilidad y tal.
> 
> Ahora parece que está la cosa liada con lo de la recompra de acciones, y quién sabe qué más cosas, pero a 5€ ya me hacía ojillos.



Voy a ser paciente y esperar a los 4,50€. Si se me escapa ahora esperaré a otra oportunidad cuando llegue la "jran bajista" esa , de todas maneras el dividendo ya se adjudicó la semana pasada, así que con calma.

Por cierto cuando decía que no iba a mirar con exactitud el precio de entrada me refería a cuadrar el segundo decimal ::.

Ale a ver qué tal se nos da el tema!


----------



## Janus (19 Jun 2013)

burbujito1982 dijo:


> Siguiendo este razonamiento (la casta nunca pierde) ¿cuáles serían los componentes de una cartera "castucil"?
> 
> Por otro lado, el coronel Bertok siempre dice que unos "malvados extranjeros" se llevarán las "joyas de la corona". ¿cuál sería la cartera "joyas de la corona"?




He dicho "medio" quiebren. Y cuando esté abajo del todo será cuando hay que entrar con visión de muy largo plazo. En FCC hay que ir con cuidado porque patrimonio tiene poco, al igual que otros activos, por lo que vale lo que vale el país en donde esté. Esto es España y cambiaremos nuestra moneda a algo más débil que el euro fuerte alemán. Eso no le viene nada bien a FCC.

Las mejores joyas siempre venían siendo las de la abuela de cara a una herencia. Hoy en día el oro es basura y un refugio de destrucción de valor. Hay que estar en utilities en general y en grandes exportadores o grupos internacionales en particular. De eso en España hay poco. Energía es el futuro.

No les voy a recomendar el carbón porque se me van a asustar ::


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2013)

a todo cerdo le llega su san valentin , janus es la prueba viviente ienso:


----------



## Algas (19 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vaya hombre, ha sido salir de Gamesa y ponerse a bajar en serio.



A veces pienso que himbierte Vd con 7 dígitos ::


----------



## Janus (19 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, enhorabuena.
> 
> Aunque seas un temerario ....... es para felicitarte.
> 
> ...



Yo en bolsa voy con mucha seguridad, tanta como la tuya en la trinchera. Cuando hablamos de dinero, nos ponemos serios y los stops se mantienen.

Te iba a decir que estoy pensando en una entrada interesante en constructoras usanas pero viendo tu liderazgo en algunos hilos, mejor no digo nada. No lo cantaré


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2013)

Algas dijo:


> A veces pienso que himbierte Vd con 7 dígitos ::



consecuencias de no pagar la coca :o


----------



## Janus (19 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a todo cerdo le llega su san valentin , janus es la prueba viviente ienso:



O le estás llamando cerdo, o estás queriendo decir que si Janus se sale y eso es prueba de que hay guano a la vista.

Voy a preguntárselo, soy Janusito y papá está follando con una lumi que ha contratado con las plusvis. En el boom de internet sucedió algo parecido y por eso estoy aquí.

P.D: Dice que peruanas no, que le gustan las alemanas y suizas.

---------- Post added 19-jun-2013 at 15:58 ----------

Soy Janusito, dice Janus que se salió de FCC casi un euro más arriba y que si la veo a 6 que le avise. Que compraría 165.000 acciones y formaría él solito la vela de cambio de tendencia.


----------



## Krim (19 Jun 2013)

Las alemanas no se depilan, macho...aparte, puestos a irte al norte, suecas y noruegas son mucho más viciosas...

No pasa na, no se puede saber de todo .


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Las alemanas no se depilan, macho...aparte, puestos a irte al norte, suecas y noruegas son mucho más viciosas...
> 
> No pasa na, no se puede saber de todo .



krim no te sientas mal muchacho pero creo en alemania te dieron gato por liebre :vomito:


----------



## Janus (19 Jun 2013)

TimoF no chuta ni con rumores. Es bajista y está muy vapuleada por el dinero de calidad. Los ricos simplemente no la quieren y ya no se fían de Alierta porque les mintió a cuenta del dividendo.

Los grandes inversores saben que el nuevo CEO España se está cargando la compañía y va a dejar un erial de tomo y lomo. Está destruyendo las ventas sin cesar y el ahorrar exprimiendo a los proveedores, es decir arruinando a España, dura lo que dura. El tipo parece que tiene poca imaginación.

---------- Post added 19-jun-2013 at 16:03 ----------




Krim dijo:


> Las alemanas no se depilan, macho...aparte, puestos a irte al norte, suecas y noruegas son mucho más viciosas...
> 
> No pasa na, no se puede saber de todo .



La chifer tiene menos pelo en el torro que un niño pequeño en el culo. Cuando uno habla de alemanas, me preocupa que os venga a la mente al Merkel y esos cocos teutones 

Una buena alemana que quiera una buena franfurk .... es la reórdiga.


----------



## Ilustrador (19 Jun 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Voy a ser paciente y esperar a los 4,50€. Si se me escapa ahora esperaré a otra oportunidad cuando llegue la "jran bajista" esa , de todas maneras el dividendo ya se adjudicó la semana pasada, así que con calma.
> 
> Por cierto cuando decía que no iba a mirar con exactitud el precio de entrada me refería a cuadrar el segundo decimal ::.
> 
> Ale a ver qué tal se nos da el tema!



Pues si, a ver como se nos da. Yo voy a ir preparando la hucha-cerdo para cuando llegue la jran bajista. 

Respecto al dividendo, creo que lo paga varias veces al año. Mola ver como cada pocos meses te van ingresando dinerito. Ni soy un experto (Dios, es que soy casi novato), ni quiero vivir del trading, pero comprar a un buen precio siempre es el objetivo. Yo entraré en los 4,60€, si llega y la situación es buena, claro está.


----------



## TenienteDan (19 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vaya hombre, ha sido salir de Gamesa y ponerse a bajar en serio. No voy a caer en la tentación de que me haga ojitos. En 2,60 podemos empezar a hablar.



Enhorabuena Janus.

Si no es mucho pedir... por que en 4€ y por qué en 2,60?


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Jun 2013)

janus cuanto te lleva hacienda el 30%?
si quieres contestar

mua de 250 € (40)

edito casi 48


----------



## paulistano (19 Jun 2013)

Me salgo de sacyr..... Me han jodido los 200)pavos que le saque el otro día... Spm.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Jun 2013)

Yo este finde pasado hablaba de guano y no me querían creer.
Ahora la hipótesis del guano va tomando cada vez más color. :fiufiu:


----------



## amago45 (19 Jun 2013)

Malus dijo:


> De los que seguis Prisa, que podeis decir de estos dias? Distribucion?



Con PRISA me parece que había que comprar con el rumor (cuándo se pudo a 0,15) y vender con la noticia (la nota de prensa del viernes a la CNMV)

No se muy bién que que están haciendo el resto de las manos fuertes, pero Banesto que compró un cerro entre 0,15 - 0,20, aun no ha deshecho posiciones, y ha tenido lúnes martes y miércoles para hacerlo 

A ver que anuncia Cebrián el sábado, quizá el lúnes sea un día de alegrías .... ... o de mayores penas 8:8:8:


----------



## silverwindow (19 Jun 2013)

Esta todo por los suelos,si no hay guano habra q comrpar a manos llenas


----------



## Krim (19 Jun 2013)

3 velazas rojas de las que parecen lágrimas de sangre, el Janus yéndose de lumis con las plusvis...en fin, creo que hemos tirado Gamesa abajo, y yo, más que salirme, me caigo del tren. Con un 60% de plusvis, eso sí


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> *NOTICIA*
> 
> 
> Queridos burbujos, pepitorros, gacelos, jastropó, gacelos y hasta ignores. Hoy es un día importante.
> ...



Gracias maestro.
Con esta operación se merece que le pongan su nombre a una Avenida: "Avenida del Tladel más grande del HVEI35, el Sr. Janus".
Salto yo también, sus actos son palabra de Dios, para mí, después de haber ganado más de un 70%, en mi vida.
Por primera vez, en una operación, mis ganancias superan 1k.
Gracias por todo Maestro entre los Maestros.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (19 Jun 2013)

"Los chicharros del foro" están sufriendo hoy: Sacyres, Prisas, Inmobiliarias Coloniales, Gamesas...


----------



## Krim (19 Jun 2013)

La la la...teleco portuguesa avisando.... :fiufiu:


----------



## darwinn (19 Jun 2013)

cómo ven sacyr los expertos? yo ayer ya dije que ojalá me equivocara pero no la veía tan bien como el resto...


----------



## Janus (19 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> *NOTICIA*
> 
> 
> Queridos burbujos, pepitorros, gacelos, jastropó, gacelos y hasta ignores. Hoy es un día importante.
> ...





En 3,85 euros ahora y vamos para línea. Velote rojo con volumen a modo de techo importante, vamos para bingo. ::

---------- Post added 19-jun-2013 at 17:05 ----------




TenienteDan dijo:


> Enhorabuena Janus.
> 
> Si no es mucho pedir... por que en 4€ y por qué en 2,60?



En 2,6 euros fue un nivel donde claramente no dejaron que las ventas se impusieran a las compras. Ahí hay peña que no quiere que se pique por debajo.

Los 4 son resistencia de libro. Lo han metido un 3% por encima y para abajo. Los días anteriores, se subía de un 2% en un 2%, si no más, a pesar de que el IBEX estuviera trinchado. Hoy han cambiado las tornas ..... para ver y no pensar mucho.

Al igual que FCC, más abajo y quizá bastante más, se podrán comprar. Todo lo que sube en la bolsa .... tiene sus correcciones para purgar. Hay mucha plusvalía ahí acumulada, se lo digo yo :


----------



## ghkghk (19 Jun 2013)

Yo me quedo. Hasta los 6 y mas más alla. Hay demasiado diferencia entre vender ahora y dentro de unos meses. Me la juego, pero no pienso darle a Montoro mis ganancias a marginal en lugar de a 0.

Eso si, se demuestra que la medida de plusvalías a menos de una año es una canallada cobarde hacia los pequeños. Anda que los fondos, hedge y demas van a tributar asi. Y es el % mas grande con diferencia del volumen. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (19 Jun 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> janus cuanto te lleva hacienda el 30%?
> si quieres contestar
> 
> mua de 250 € (40)
> ...



Pues me temo el top de gama :. Pero queda año para perder todo eso y no tener que tributar ::

Si miran el histórico del hilo, compré el último paquete en 1,08 el día 23/7. No he querido esperar un mes porque ese 20% de diferencia (desde el 47% aprox al 27%) se puede perder perfectamente a poco que cambien las tornas. Acostumbro a seguir mis pautas de inversión y en ella no tiene cabida la tributación al menos en cuanto a los puntos de venta. En adelante puedo hacerme la idea de que (este trade le hice en ING para evitar fees de custodia etc... puesto que recuerdo que era una posición a muchos años vista) otras operaciones en ING Direct ..... tiene una parte de las minusvalías ya pagadas  como puede ser el caso de E.ON en donde voy perdiendo el 6% (el dividendo cobrado no lo meto en el cocktail) .... a buenas horas fui a hacer caso a la forería.ehhh


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (19 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> *NOTICIA*
> Hoy me he bajado del autobús Gamesa. He liquidado el 100% de la posición en este valor a 3,992 euros y me llevo sobre 2,90 euros por acción. Me llevo más del objetivo de un año en una única operación fuerte en la que casi se cuatriplica la inversión. Así da gusto.



Estoy muy muy tentado de no saber apearme a tiempo... Con toda la cascada de salidas me siento como un loco luchando solo contra las adversidades.


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Jun 2013)

el BBVA me esta jodiendo todo lo posible....


----------



## Janus (19 Jun 2013)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> "Los chicharros del foro" están sufriendo hoy: Sacyres, Prisas, Inmobiliarias Coloniales, Gamesas...



Encierren a este hereje!!!!!!!

---------- Post added 19-jun-2013 at 17:13 ----------

Gamesa en 3,81 euros. Joder, vamos a buscar los 2,60 euros a un mes vista no a 1 semana vista.


----------



## silverwindow (19 Jun 2013)

Solo es miedo, todavia no hay la gran noticia guanosa.


----------



## Janus (19 Jun 2013)

El carbón y las solares haciendo lo que deben. La mierda de Novavax tauchindebols


----------



## ghkghk (19 Jun 2013)

Creo que ni en la epoca de tecnicas me comi un -8%. Sabe distinto cuando llevas el valor en +35%. Pero... vaya guantazo, demonios.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (19 Jun 2013)

Más en serio, mucha prudencia porque el Bernie no se va a ir dejando el SP por debajo de los máximos (curiosa frase porque encierra un importante mensaje).

Este cabrón le mete hoy un manguerazo y nuevamente el SP a máximos arrastrando a lo demás. No ajusten demasiado los stops. El SP por encima de 1600 es muy alcista en todos los timeframes menos en el de tick a tick.


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Jun 2013)

ver para creer el mejor sistema de hoy el del gran zahorí
pero a la inversa


----------



## ghkghk (19 Jun 2013)

Compradas 3.500 sacyres en 2.28. Veremos si es una correccion o donde nos lleva esta cruzada anti chicharros. 

Nos aperaremos si pierde los 1.97.

Superapuesta de hoy: Gamesa recupera los 3.90 l cierre.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## FranR (19 Jun 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ver para creer el mejor sistema de hoy el del gran zahorí
> pero a la inversa



Creo que hoy le ha quitado el mérito Rajoy...pensando que no sea él mismo 

De momento el apoyo bajista ha aguantado lo que no hay en los escritos, a ver que pasa en estos minutos de cierre.


P.D.
Antes hablo, antes se lo carga.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2013)

el ibex esta acabado , el momento de los bajistas por fin llega :Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Creo que hoy le ha quitado el mérito Rajoy...pensando que no sea él mismo
> 
> De momento el apoyo bajista ha aguantado lo que no hay en los escritos, a ver que pasa en estos minutos de cierre.
> 
> ...



Hay una burrada de caída si se lo cepillan..


----------



## FranR (19 Jun 2013)

Es la señal

LARGOS POR ESPAÑA!!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Es la señal
> 
> LARGOS POR ESPAÑA!!!!!!



se acabo flanderERRE , el siemprealcismo deja de tocar los webos y toca a su fin :abajo:


----------



## jopitxujo (19 Jun 2013)

¿A qué hora habla Benito?


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (19 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Compradas 3.500 sacyres en 2.28. Veremos si es una correccion o donde nos lleva esta cruzada anti chicharros.
> 
> Nos aperaremos si pierde los 1.97.
> 
> ...



Ojalá, ojalá...

De todas formas, y haga lo que haga a partir de ahora, un aplauso para Janus porque nos ha metido una buena pasta en el bolsillo.


----------



## FranR (19 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se acabo flanderERRE , el siemprealcismo deja de tocar los webos y toca a su fin :abajo:



Me voy a tener que pasar al cortilarguismo, le está dando buenos resultados, todos los días tiene usted un acierto. 

Le honra haber cambiado a la estrategia cortilarga intradía. Todo un éxito ::


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2013)

las herramientas de MV , las ya famosas TONTERIAS , predicen caida como minimo hasta los 6800 :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (19 Jun 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿A qué hora habla Benito?



A las 20 hours....a esa hora tenemos tres citas importantes. Se va a liar parda.

Gracias jato, su aviso de que esto era el fin ha dado 20 puntos en largo, en dos velas.

ES USTÉ UN MOSTRUO :XX::XX:

---------- Post added 19-jun-2013 at 17:31 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> las herramientas de MV , las ya famosas TONTERIAS , predicen caida como minimo hasta los 6800 :fiufiu:



Guardo este post con cariño...es como la berrea a Pepón.


----------



## ghkghk (19 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Compradas 3.500 sacyres en 2.28. Veremos si es una correccion o donde nos lleva esta cruzada anti chicharros.
> 
> Nos aperaremos si pierde los 1.97.
> 
> ...



Megaultrapowercatacrockfail.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## silverwindow (19 Jun 2013)

A beny Hill ya le han dicho que como mucho un añito y pa casa.Poniedo la venda antes que la herida.







Se va a liar.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (19 Jun 2013)

Pandoro se ha dado un buen homenaje.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2013)

belni judio loco no defraudara a la aficion bajista :no:


----------



## itaka (19 Jun 2013)

joer los gamusinos hoy trasquilados, a ver sacyr no me jodas hermosa


----------



## pollastre (19 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> A las 20 hours....a esa hora tenemos tres citas importantes. Se va a liar parda.




MZMM, odio currar por las tardes ::

Pero qué remedio, en la mierda del Bernie se juega la semana de trading para muchos operadores... habrá que estar atento :fiufiu:


----------



## inversobres (19 Jun 2013)

Viendo el Vix no me extrañaria un pepinazo, no se si de engañifa para despistar o post-follaburras Ben.


----------



## burbujas (19 Jun 2013)

O media España sigue a Janus o no entiendo nada... Parece que la mitad de las acciones de Gamesa las tienen los hveiers (o las tenían y hoy también están todos vendiendo).


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Jun 2013)

al ibex le acaban de meter un paquete de +2500 contratos a las 17:00 o alguien la fastidiado o esto va ser un cohete


----------



## inversobres (19 Jun 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> al ibex le acaban de meter un paquete de +2500 contratos a las 17:00 o alguien la fastidiado o esto va ser un cohete



La b amigo, no tengo duda de que van a seguir dando cuerda los usa. Tenemos que ver maximos en el sp.


----------



## silverwindow (19 Jun 2013)

Por la cara ya se le vera por donde van los tiros.













Esta es cara de "elije tu muerte" ahogamiento o tortura china.


----------



## jopitxujo (19 Jun 2013)

Les quería preguntar por el chicharro mayor del reino y del que nadie habla hace ya tiempo, antes siempre había calientavalores a sueldo en torno a este valor.

ZELTIA

Poco a poco va subiendo y ha hecho algo parecido a un suelo redondeado haciendo un mínimo en el euro y superando resistencias para después apoyarse en ellas. La última sobre el 1,66. Precisamente se podría interpretar como un hchi aunque algo rebuscado y el hombro derecho quedaría peor que el de Quasimodo.
Precisamente que no se hable de ella sería la mejor señal.

¿Algún comentario de la forería?


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Jun 2013)

Buenas tardes señores,

Me reengancho al hilo con un corto en 1648(c), SL ajustadísimo ::


----------



## pollastre (19 Jun 2013)

Actualizo un poco el post de ayer, para el seguimiento de esta semana de trading.

Hemos llegado al "día grande" con el DAX correctamente colocado, esto es, justo en el puto medio de ninguna parte :: Por descontado, no esperaba menos, así debe ser.

Las opciones son dos, como bien se comenta por aquí. Tenemos la re-visita a máximos plurianuales por un lado, y el cambio de tercio con corrección moderada-inquietante por el otro.

Excluyendo la posibilidad de que alguna, _ninguna_, mano fuerte vaya a actuar en base a lo que Bernie diga esta tarde (decir eso es no saber cómo funciona de verdad el Mercado) tenemos que tener claro, entonces, que lo que vaya a ocurrir debe haber sido preparado a lo largo de las sesiones anteriores. 

Para esta hipótesis, excluimos también escenarios de máximos y mínimos poco probables: 

- Que Bernie diga que vamos a morir todos y que debemos hacer acopio de latunes 

- Que Bernie diga que tiene pensado seguir con las QEs hasta que lleguemos a la QE12

En estos dos casos, está claro que Bernie _sí_ influiría directamente en el pepinazo o desplome. Pero lo más normal es que sea medianamente ambiguo, de interpretación dudosa, que lo que diga no se salga demasiado de lo esperado. Así que será una excusa perfecta para que ejecuten la configuración que llevan algunos días preparando.

Vale, hasta aquí el rollo teórico. Pero, la platita, la platita: ¿qué han estado preparando?

Esta es la buena, claro ::

Yo me voy a quedar en la posición que llevo defendiendo desde finales de la semana pasada, si acaso luego paso a las 22:00 a recoger 0wned o a comentar la ejecución: tengo una configuración bajista de mayor tamaño, antigüedad y "solera" que la estructura alcista (muy desmoralizadora para mis intereses, por cierto) que dejó la sesión de ayer.

Por esa razón, considero la alcista de c/p como secundario subordinado al movimiento primario m/p, que en mi opinión es bajista. Mi idea actual y posición, es que deberíamos perder los 8K.

Con medio planeta y tres cuartos del HVEI35 en modo siemprealcista-rompomaximosporqueyolovalguista, ya me dirán que esto no es mojarse y buscarse un 0wned de escala homérica ::::

Pero bueno, hay que mojarse, ahí está la vidilla del asunto.


----------



## Roninn (19 Jun 2013)

Pollastre trabajando de tarde.

_Tengu miedu_


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Jun 2013)

Yo he puesto una orden de compra en 1655 y otra de venta en 1645.
Y que digan lo que quieran los de la Fed. :XX:


----------



## boquiman (19 Jun 2013)

Pollastre eres un tío grande... 
Muchas gracias por compartir tu información...


----------



## sr.anus (19 Jun 2013)

a quien le interese, que le eche un vistazo a enagas de nuevo, lo comente la semana pasada que era un buen punto de entrada. Y lo fué, ahora, fijense en el volumen diario de hoy y comparlo con el diario de meses anteriores, creo que le va a llegar su pepon particular, y con dividendo en 15 dias


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jun 2013)




----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Jun 2013)

Lo tienen en modo Frozen. Bajo al súper a por palomitas ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Actualizo un poco el post de ayer, para el seguimiento de esta semana de trading.
> 
> Hemos llegado al "día grande" con el DAX correctamente colocado, esto es, justo en el puto medio de ninguna parte :: Por descontado, no esperaba menos, así debe ser.
> 
> ...





muertoviviente dijo:


> belni judio loco no defraudara a la aficion bajista :no:



Mr.P & MV[a las 18:00 horas] bajistas. Perfect combo, lo veo claro. 
8:


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Lo tienen en modo Frozen. Bajo al súper a por palomitas ::



No,no...

aguja de coser e hilo grueso

::


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Jun 2013)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Jun 2013)

Si miramos anteriores citas de Bernanke siempre vuelve sobre lo mismo, las medidas actuales se revisaran cuando las cifras que muestran la salud de la economía americana mejoren....

Nuestras políticas actuales han servido para evitar un escenario mas adverso...

No creo que nuestras políticas sean el detonante del comportamiento de los distintos activos a los que ustedes se refieren....

ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....

Que venga ya TG, que tiene cara de mala leche.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (19 Jun 2013)

¿Ha empezado ya?
¿donde lo vemos?


----------



## Misterio (19 Jun 2013)

Aquí hay un enlace.

Federal Reserve, Ustream.TV: Watch the FOMC Press Conference with Chairman Ben S. Bernanke live at 2:30 p.m. on June 19, 2013. Captions: http://www.stream...

Yo pienso que lo que hagan las bolsas como siempre ya esta decidido de antemano, las declaraciones de Bernanke simplemente valdrán de excusa.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jun 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> ¿Ha empezado ya?
> ¿donde lo vemos?



En su terminal de bolsa ::


----------



## Janus (19 Jun 2013)

burbujas dijo:


> O media España sigue a Janus o no entiendo nada... Parece que la mitad de las acciones de Gamesa las tienen los hveiers (o las tenían y hoy también están todos vendiendo).



Janus cabalga con su equipo pero éste es reducido, pero bueno.

Vengo de ver a un cliente, le he sacado cien mil euritos por un informe, y veo 3,75. What's the fuck?. Mañana otro 5% más abajo?.

Janus style y tal.

---------- Post added 19-jun-2013 at 19:51 ----------

Señores, preparo una orden de 2 DAX (los de 25 pavos el pipo) y pongo los ojos en el Buy, en el SELL y en chart en timeframe de minutos.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (19 Jun 2013)

Atención.... 2 minutos para la eyección.

---------- Post added 19-jun-2013 at 20:01 ----------

20:01 Estamos vivos, no ha pasado nada, veo gente por la calle, he abierto la ventana y el aire es potable... hemos sobrevivido otra vez.


----------



## pollastre (19 Jun 2013)

El spread del futuro del DAX en 5 ticks, cuando lo normal es 1 tick.

El diablo está en los detalles ::


----------



## Janus (19 Jun 2013)

O Bernie lo remedia o viene aluvión de ventas.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (19 Jun 2013)

A tomar por culo el eurodolar


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenas tardes señores,
> 
> Me reengancho al hilo con un corto en 1648(c), SL ajustadísimo ::



Vamos un poquito más perrilla, dame 5 puntitos :::cook::

Fuera en 43..... joajaojoa... el retonno!


----------



## Misterio (19 Jun 2013)

Pues han mantenido las compras en 85.000 millones.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Jun 2013)

Los stops volados, las gacelas lejos de aqui, que caen en todas direcciones.


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Jun 2013)

recristo ........


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Jun 2013)

Hace años, cuenta la leyenda que la bolsa se regia por otras cosas que no fueran las palabras de un señor.


----------



## Misterio (19 Jun 2013)

> FED	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Baja previsión de paro de horquilla de 6,7 a 7% para 2014 a 6,5 y 6,8% esto es muy importante, porque dijeron que cuando llegaran a esos niveles cortaban la QE...pues según esto parece tener los días contados...



Se oye el lloriqueo de Cárpatos hasta aquí


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Jun 2013)

Mas que la compra de bonos lo interesante es que mantienen las compras de las parapublicas en materia hipotecaria.

---------- Post added 19-jun-2013 at 20:13 ----------

Todo sigue igual, quizas esperaba algo sobre la compra de hipotecas. Siguen en la misma senda. 

Hasta mañana señores. Que esto vuelve a abrir.


----------



## Misterio (19 Jun 2013)

Lo que es lamentable es que estemos en una situación en que la mejora de la economía REAL sea un vaparalo para las bolsas, y que encima gente como Cárpatos se lamente por ello.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jun 2013)

Están recuperando y mucho

Bueno, es una locura ahora


----------



## paulistano (19 Jun 2013)

Me suena eso de velón rojo con la noticia y luego cerrar en verde.....


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (19 Jun 2013)

Bueno, como el streaming no ha empezado estoy con el eur/usd, el vix y el sp500 a la vez.
No me entero de nada, sólo que hay un ajetreo del copón.


----------



## inversobres (19 Jun 2013)

Yo ya he dicho que la van a petar, el vix sigue rojo.

Todo igual= subidas. La mejora no sera tal real si quitando las QEs se desmorona todo.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (19 Jun 2013)

Aver, si el eur/usd ha bajado a 1,334 es porque habrá menos QE del esperado. Pero el VIX sigue en rojo y el sp si bien ha dado buenos bandazos,no parece que baje demasiado.
¿se ha terminado ya la crisis? :8:

---------- Post added 19-jun-2013 at 20:30 ----------

Ya empieza


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Jun 2013)

Este es uno de esos días en que los del lado correcto duplican su patrimonio y los demás pierden la camisa.


----------



## alimon (19 Jun 2013)

Justamente hoy R4 ha iniciado los CFDs sobre índices, sin comisión,solo con spread.

A la fiesta de las 8 he llegado tarde, pero igual los estreno con un corto al nikkei en un rato.

Pa compensar el palo a las gamusinas de hoy.

Por cierto un gusto leeros, sois una fauna de lo mas curiosa.


----------



## Janus (19 Jun 2013)

SP y ProShares VIX Short bajando. Ojo.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2013)

lo unico que sostiene la bolsa gringa es la esperanza de QE infinito , hasta el fin de los tiempos , pero belni judio loco tiene una estrategia de salida , por tanto no queda otra opcion que bajar :abajo:


----------



## Misterio (19 Jun 2013)

> Bernanke. Atención a esto. [Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Reconoce que si las proyecciones económicas son correctas la QE terminará a mediados de 2014 (con lo cual aunque no lo ha dicho no tardamos nada en empezar a ralentizar) Para nosotros esto es muy mala noticia para las bolsas. Queda dicho. A mediados del año que viene puede quedar liquidada la QE.



En serio Cárpatos da verguenza ajena.

Que si que puede que la bolsa baje, pero joder tendrá que decir que es porque a la gente de a pie ya le va mejor allí no?


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> El día 19 habla la Fed.
> Dirán que se acabarán las QEs.
> Entonces saldrá Pandoro y el universo implosionará. ::



Os lo dije. :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2013)

se acabo el mariconerio del siemprealcismo :no:


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Jun 2013)

36 ya, los 48 cortos eran una operación de más 10 puntos ::


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> 36 ya, los 48 cortos eran una operación de más 10 puntos ::



el siemprealcismo te tiene cogido por los webos reve :ouch:


----------



## inversobres (19 Jun 2013)

El reversal que nos vamos a comer va a ser epico. Vix cayendo un 5% y el dow bajando un 1%...

Contengan la respiracion.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (19 Jun 2013)

Ahora si, el proshares VIX en verde y velones rojos en el SP


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> El reversal que nos vamos a comer va a ser epico. Vix cayendo un 5% y el dow bajando un 1%...
> 
> Contengan la respiracion.



es el vix el que va a tener un reversal , acaba de cerrar el gap que tenia pendiente en 15,5 aprox :fiufiu:


----------



## jaialro (19 Jun 2013)

rebote en el 38 de fibo del tramo alcista.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2013)

huid gacelillas o quedaran vuestros cadaveres para alimento de los buitres :no:


----------



## itaka (19 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> huid gacelillas o quedaran vuestros cadaveres para alimento de los buitres :no:



mañana lo vendo todo y con las plus-vis me voy a cenar con todo lujo .... al chino


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2013)

gracias por el thanks buitrecillo


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> huid gacelillas o quedaran vuestros cadaveres para alimento de los buitres :no:



hamijo, las fuersas del Mal se han atrincherado en los alrededores del 1637.
¿Quién ganará?


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2013)

itaka dijo:


> mañana lo vendo todo y con las plus-vis me voy a cenar con todo lujo .... al chino



cuanto lujo :XX:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Jun 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> hamijo, las fuersas del Mal se han atrincherado en los alrededores del 1637.
> ¿Quién ganará?



Obviusly el mal. :XX:


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Obviusly el mal. :XX:



No le diga eso al Jato, que le da un síncope.
Esta tarde está desatado con el color rojo.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Obviusly el mal. :XX:



ganaran las fuelzas del superbien :XX:

lo importante es la alcista que debe estar por los 1616 contado aprox , si eso se rompe todo habra terminado :bla:


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el siemprealcismo te tiene cogido por los webos reve :ouch:



Dos semanas offshore, aterrizo y le saco cinco puntos cortos al S&P.... siemprealcismo?!?! Are you fucking kidding me???? WTF!


----------



## Zparo reincidente (19 Jun 2013)

se acabo las dronjas hamijos


----------



## bertok (19 Jun 2013)

Flaneeeeeeele, que cojones ha pasao con los niveles ::::::

No lo tomes a mal. Es por tocar los cojones, siento admiración por el ratio de aciertos que tienes :Aplauso:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Jun 2013)




----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Jun 2013)

Niveles nigga!?!?!?!

[YOUTUBE]G-2it1hffUY[/YOUTUBE]



bertok dijo:


> Flaneeeeeeele, que cojones ha pasao con los niveles ::::::
> 
> No lo tomes a mal. Es por tocar los cojones, siento admiración por el ratio de aciertos que tienes :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (19 Jun 2013)

Cárpatos es un looser.

De casa se sale lloaro y cagao, hostias


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2013)

el fin del siemprealcismo , la destruccion del ejercito de ejpertitos :S


----------



## politicodemadreputa (19 Jun 2013)

Maestro, como ve usted el IBEX para mañana ?



muertoviviente dijo:


> el fin del siemprealcismo , la destruccion del ejercito de ejpertitos :S


----------



## bertok (19 Jun 2013)

Es realmente significativo ver caer así y simultaneamente al oro y al SP.

Lo que nos quedaba de ver y llevaba mucho tiempo diciendo que veríamos.

¿será la señal?, ¿se acercará el armageddon del gacelerío?.

Todavía falta el techo del SP, tal vez ya lo esté trabajando.

Comprad gacelas, no me seáis cobardes ahora.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (19 Jun 2013)

Ahora es cuando viene el jran hostión


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Jun 2013)

Volvemos a visitar el kraken de los 1625


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Maestro, como ve usted el IBEX para mañana ?



veo gap a la baja , gap que probablemente sea crucial para el devenir del guanerismo :bla:

---------- Post added 19-jun-2013 at 21:52 ----------

es el momento y la zona propicia para un gap gordo a la baja , creo que dicho gap nos puede desvelar lo que sucedera en el ibex los proximos 6 meses ienso:


----------



## paulistano (19 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> veo gap a la baja , gap que probablemente sea crucial para el devenir del guanerismo :bla:
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-jun-2013 at 21:52 ----------
> 
> es el momento y la zona propicia para un gap gordo a la baja , creo que dicho gap nos puede desvelar lo que sucedera en el ibex los proximos 6 meses ienso:



Cito al cenizooooooooooo

Mañana suspenden el ibex....lo que sea menos un gap a la baja....MV, gran maestro de la sabiduria, zahori de la zanahoria culera, si mañana hay gap a la baja seria la primera vez que acierta una prediccion de apertura en los ultimos dos meses:Aplauso:

---------- Post added 19-jun-2013 at 22:05 ----------

Por cierto, me encanta leer a todas las gacelas pronosticando el fin del mundo....en breve esto se dispara, al tiempo.

Desde cuando ha sido esto tan facil??

Si es tan facil ya saben, mañana todos cortos con to lo gordo ;-)


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Jun 2013)

cuando la tendencia es bajista se baja tan facil como se sube cuando la tendencia es alcista 

solo falta por romper la alcista de corto plazo y sanseacabo :abajo:


----------



## saskatchewan (19 Jun 2013)

Bien, ha sido hablar Bernanke y subir el pan. Claro el Dow Jones ha bajado ostensiblemente.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (19 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Es realmente significativo ver caer así y simultaneamente al oro y al SP.



El oro es normal que caiga ante la fortaleza del dólar pero el SP no lo es.
Es una prueba de lo manipulado que está el mercado. :ouch:


----------



## bertok (19 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> El oro es normal que caiga ante la fortaleza del dólar pero el SP no lo es.
> Es una prueba de lo manipulado que está el mercado. :ouch:



Veremos, en algún momento, una fuerte caída de SP y oro de forma simultanea. Es la etapa más bajista y a partir de ahí florecerán nuevos campos a partir de los huesos de las gacelillas.


----------



## paulistano (19 Jun 2013)

Precioso cierre del mercado yanki.....mañana a primera hora va a ser momento de comprar.....con stop ajustado puede resultar una buena, aunque arriesgada operacion.

Asi haremos, intentaremos comprar baratitas las sacyres que hemos vendido hoy a ultima hora


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Jun 2013)

Yo recomprare las gamesas, que me ha saltado el SL


----------



## egarenc (19 Jun 2013)

ésta para ponzi: como ves a MDF para el LP? siempre la he considerado una buena empresa, sin prácticamente deuda, buen RPD, parece que con bastante contratos en marcha y a un precio que actualmente parece realmente buenom aunque no se pueden descartar nuevas bajadas. Puede haber gato encerrado con lo de la OPA? thanks!


----------



## pollastre (19 Jun 2013)

Según lo prometido, vengo a comentar un poco los parámetros técnicos de la ejecución de la estructura principal en yuxtaposición al secundario subordinado alcista, que si lo analizo cuantitativamente, obtengo el siguiente resultado técnico-paramétrico:








:XX::XX::XX::XX:


Bien, bromas aparte :::: lo que yo llevo trazando y persiguiendo durante unos 10 días es una caída de 300 pips orquestada por medianos-grandes; -100 en aftermarket no es un mal comienzo, pero hasta el rabo (7K9) todo es toro, así que veremos mañana si se confirma finalmente el primario.


----------



## garpie (19 Jun 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> ésta para ponzi: como ves a MDF para el LP? siempre he considerado una buena empresa, sin prácticamente deuda, buen RPD, parece que con bastante contratos en marcha y a un precio que actualmente parece realmente buenom aunque no se pueden descartar nuevas bajadas. Puede haber gato encerrado con lo de la OPA? thanks!



IMHO: chicharro histórico de la bolsa española (esto se lo he oído en repetidas ocasiones a mi jubilado padre), cuya cotización debido a su pequeña capitalización es extremadamente fácil de manipular. Por muy buena empresa que pudiera ser (poca deuda, buen modelo de negociocontratos para los siguientes 2 años asegurados, pero y luego?) en mi opinión lo anterior la inhabilita para el largo plazo.

Eso si, por su alta RPD y con una baja ponderación (5%) puede tener encaje en una cartera de rentista.


----------



## tarrito (19 Jun 2013)

@ Sr. Pollo: 
Veo que "acumula" cierta tensión ¿por el burbie el jato quizás? 

@ Piratón: ¿usted, qué!? ¿le han regalado zapatillas y se ha puesto a lo Forrest Gump? ienso:
eso o le ha dao un jamacuco por el palizón del otro día :ouch:


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> huid gacelillas o quedaran vuestros cadaveres para alimento de los buitres :no:



Dale veterana que tú sí que sabes. Dale muñequita y abre ahí. Tiramelo mamasita.

---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 00:17 ----------

Leyendo algunos posts, la pila de pasta que algunos foreros se van a dejar en la bolsa. Joder, qué generosidad.

Por cierto, veremos mañana a Gamesa bajando más del 10%. Me da igual, a la que quiero ver es a FCC.

---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 00:23 ----------

TimoF a 9 puede proyectarse.

---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 00:29 ----------

No sé si va a haber vuelta o no en la sesión coming pero se van a ver bajadas muy duras y bastantes van a confundirse de botón en el broker.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (20 Jun 2013)

Cuando hay guano bursátil hay que comprar las buenas acciones. :fiufiu:
Es como ir a las rebajas.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (20 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No sé si va a haber vuelta o no en la sesión coming pero se van a ver bajadas muy duras y *bastantes van a confundirse de botón en el broker*.









¿Merece la pena aguantar las sacyr hasta los 2,00 antes de ayectar?


----------



## silverwindow (20 Jun 2013)

Anunciar que *se podría* reducir su programa de estímulo a *finales de año*,tampoco me parece motivo de una carniceria muy guanosa no?


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2013)

Guanos días, hoy os podéis atiborrar a gamesas y sacyres ::


----------



## itaka (20 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Guanos días, hoy os podéis atiborrar a gamesas y sacyres ::



algunos tenemos empacho de sacyrs.


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2013)

Jaaanus, vete quitando 100 minolles de leuros en el EBIT del 2015

La banca extranjera torpedea la reconstrucción de FCC y deja pillada a La Caixa - elConfidencial.com

*La banca extranjera torpedea la reconstrucción de FCC y deja pillada a La Caixa

FCC ha sufrido un serio revés para intentar reconducir su maltrecha situación financiera. La negativa de los bancos extranjeros a prestarle más dinero ha conllevado la suspensión de pagos de su filial europea Alpine, cuyo mayor acreedor es Erste Bank, el banco austriaco participado por Caixabank.

La compañía controlada por la familia Koplowitz había solicitado una línea de crédito de 240 millones con la que quería, entre otras cosas, reforzar los deteriorados recursos propios de Alpine. Esta compañía en octubre del pasado año reveló un agujero de casi 300 millones de euros que FCC tuvo que provisionar y que tuvo consecuencias devastadoras entre los inversores.

Ello se debió a que FCC había colocado apenas cinco meses antes una emisión de bonos por 100 millones de euros, cuyo valor se ha derrumbado cerca de un 70% en poco más de un año. La Bolsa de Viena tuvo que suspender ayer la negociación de los títulos de renta fija de Alpine –tiene otras dos emisiones- ante la avalancha vendedora de los fondos internacionales, los cuales tendrán que provisionar a cero su inversión.

Pero los bancos extranjeros se negaron recientemente a darle un nuevo préstamo puente a FCC como el que hace un mes le habían concedido BBVA, Bankia y, en menor medida, Santander, tres de sus grandes acreedores. “El plan de negocio presentado por Juan Béjar (el nuevo consejero delegado) para recapitalizar la empresa es razonable, pero no podemos poner más dinero nuevo, solo refinanciar el viaje”, explicaba hace dos semanas el presidente de una entidad internacional.

La consecuencia más inmediata ha sido la solicitud de concurso de acreedores de Alpine, que FCC compró en 2006 por 530 millones, incluida la opción por el 13% del capital que ejerció en 2012. La constructora centroeuropea le provoca un agujero de 400 millones brutos al grupo español, al que aportaba el 20% de las ventas. Según el plan estratégico presentado por Béjar el 20 de marzo para sacar a la multinacional del apuro actual, incluía la aportación de 100 millones de beneficio de Alpine en 2015. 


Para frenar la caída en bolsa, la compañía señaló que “el concurso voluntario no afecta de manera sensible a los objetivos del Plan Estratégico en curso, cuyos ejes son incrementar la generación de caja de las operaciones, mejorar sus márgenes y reducir el endeudamiento. FCC mantiene los objetivos de generación de caja, Ebitda y deuda neta en el horizonte del plan”.

Ventas y dinero fresco

Una hoja de ruta que puede tener otros episodios de tensión si, como indican varios analistas, el grupo tiene que hacer frente a nuevas inyecciones de liquidez en Cementos Portland y en Globalvia, su holding de concesiones. De momento, FCC ha conseguido vender Proactiva, la filial de medioambiente en Latinoamérica y tiene en el mercado otras subsidiarias como Cemusa (mobiliario urbano), la división de energía y la propia Globalvia.

El único efecto positivo de esta suspensión de pagos es que FCC desconsolidará los 625 millones de deuda de la austriaca, entre cuyos mayores acreedores están Erste Group Bank, Raiffeisenlandersbank y UniCredit Bank Austria AG. Pero el envés es que la pillada del Erste Bank se traslada a Caixabank, ya que el banco presidido por Isidro Fainé tiene un 10% del banco vienés que compró por 1.200 millones de euros.

“La caída de Alpine tiene otros intangibles difíciles de medir, pero que son malos para FCC. Es la pérdida de credibilidad en un momento crucial en el que no se puede tener en contra a la banca extranjera”, asegura un analista de un bróker internacional que valoró la noticia de forma negativa. FCC, que perdió 140 millones en el primer trimestre, negocia con Guggenheim la aportación de capital para reforzar sus recursos propios en un proceso de refinanciación que dirige Morgan Stanley. "Si entra lo hará con tal descuento que la familia Koplowitz perdería la mayoría del capital", sentencia un banquero de inversión*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> La la la...teleco portuguesa avisando.... :fiufiu:



Avisando no, confirmando 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/418566-habeis-visto-ibex-35-mayo-2013-pepon-cabron-sufre-atracon-y-saluda-a-aficion-bajista-468.html#post9161390



Roninn dijo:


> Pollastre trabajando de tarde.
> 
> _Tengu miedu_



Le corrijo....



Pollastre trabajando?.

_WTF_









Monlovi dijo:


> @ Sr. Pollo:
> Veo que "acumula" cierta tensión ¿por el burbie el jato quizás?
> 
> @ Piratón: ¿usted, qué!? ¿le han regalado zapatillas y se ha puesto a lo Forrest Gump? ienso:
> eso o le ha dao un jamacuco por el palizón del otro día :ouch:



Jartá de trabajo, no me dejan tranquilo.... :ouch: :ouch:


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2013)

Todo sigue su camino y ocurrirá lo que muchas veces hemos dicho ....

Se acerca el momento de recoger los restos.

“La caída de Alpine tiene otros intangibles difíciles de medir, pero que son malos para FCC. Es la pérdida de credibilidad en un momento crucial en el que no se puede tener en contra a la banca extranjera”, asegura un analista de un bróker internacional que valoró la noticia de forma negativa. *FCC, que perdió 140 millones en el primer trimestre, negocia con Guggenheim la aportación de capital para reforzar sus recursos propios en un proceso de refinanciación que dirige Morgan Stanley. "Si entra lo hará con tal descuento que la familia Koplowitz perdería la mayoría del capital*"

---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 06:08 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Avisando no, confirmando
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/418566-habeis-visto-ibex-35-mayo-2013-pepon-cabron-sufre-atracon-y-saluda-a-aficion-bajista-468.html#post9161390
> 
> ...



Por expaña y por la cipoteca ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...









No gasto de eso ::


----------



## Maravedi (20 Jun 2013)

COmpañiaaaaaaaa, cargennnnnnnn! Fuegooooooo


----------



## Krim (20 Jun 2013)

Be ready for guano my friend!!!

(or maybe for reversal? )


----------



## sr.anus (20 Jun 2013)

buenos dias

re-re-re-reversal, van a pandorear a todos, y hoy el ibex termina verde


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> buenos dias
> 
> re-re-re-reversal, van a pandorear a todos, y hoy el ibex termina verde



y si no, siempre podremos ser inversores a largo ::::


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

sp500 a punto de romper la alcista de corto plazo :fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jun 2013)

No tan guanosos días,

sin ver un -6%, esto ni es guano ni es na. Simple crecimiento negativo.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (20 Jun 2013)

Joder, aquí si que se vende la piel del oso antes de cazarlo.


----------



## Krim (20 Jun 2013)

No, si a quien se busca despellejar es al toro :XX:

En fin, tiene pinta de ser un gran momento para estar fuera.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2013)

HE escuchado algo de timofónicas a 9€, reciba el que haya sido un baneo del 2º Jinete del apocalipsis.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/images/vuel/buttons/report.gif

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/409129-habeis-visto-ibex-35-abril-2013-espana-caera-y-de-de-semana-estaras-177.html#post8826079

Talacossa calentetita!!!

*[Timofónica]*


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

Markit iTraxx Crossover sube un 8,2% :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jun 2013)

Talibertoknianos celebrando la perdida del nivel.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2013)

Hay un tipo en el hilo que ya se va mereciendo esta medalla. 
En su honor mi arma...







---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 09:08 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Talibertoknianos celebrando la perdida del nivel.



Hippies antipatriotas......oh wait!!!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Jun 2013)

Guanas.

Me saltó. Fuera del SAN. 300 euros a tomar por culo. 

Ahora empezará a subir. seguro.

saludos.

pd: mantego las grifolas.


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Jun 2013)

El Oro está cayendo a plomo.
Jato, ¿Ha roto ya la Jran alcista?


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> HE escuchado algo de timofónicas a 9€, reciba el que haya sido un baneo del 2º Jinete del apocalipsis.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/images/vuel/buttons/report.gif
> 
> ...



Tres cosas pirata:
- Da miedo ese objetivo de 7 euros que parecen salir para las matildes.
- Da miedo ver que la antaño mayor capitalizada del IBEX la última subida parece que ha sido bastante más modesta que el resto del índice.
- EN GUARDIA!!!! Luchas como un granjero


----------



## ghkghk (20 Jun 2013)

REP por debajo de 17... Ummmm....


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

Bueno cerramos corto 8980 y cargamos largos , mañana vencimientos


----------



## ghkghk (20 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> HE escuchado algo de timofónicas a 9€, reciba el que haya sido un baneo del 2º Jinete del apocalipsis.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/images/vuel/buttons/report.gif
> 
> ...



Un gran momento para revivir un clásico básico... Tengo terror a su llamada en plan "esto de la bolsa es una estafa".

_Ring!!

- Hola J!!
- Hola Ghkghk. ¿Qué tal todo? Una cosa, ¿sigues jugando a la bolsa? ¿Está subiendo no?
- Sí, sigo invirtiendo. Llevamos unos meses buenos.
- Oye, que tengo un dinero ocioso y estaba pensando en entrar. ¿Qué me aconsejas?
- Bueno, yo ahora estoy básicamente en CAF. Me gusta porque (rellenar con los argumentos coñazo que llevo un mes esgrimiendo). Luego hay otras que me gustan como Bankinter. Amadeus no deja de subir y al fin y al cabo es muy internacional, por lo que la situación española le afecta poco. Ebro Foods como defensiva es una opción, aunque la veo un poco cara. En el foro que frecuento se habla de Gamesa y FCC, aunque son opciones mucho más arriesgadas y te puedes llevar un susto. Conociéndote, no te las recomiendo.
- Vaya, bastantes opciones! Oye, muchas gracias y si hago algo ya te cuento.
- Ok. Un abrazo y nos vemos en la boda del sábado!

Dos días después, el whatsapp:

- Ghkghk!! Oye, que te he hecho caso. He entrado en bolsa. De todas formas, al final no me he decidido por las que tú me dijiste. La verdad es que algunas me sonaban un poco raras jajaja. Al final he comprado (una cifra enorme) de Telefónica. Al final, si una empresa va a ganar dinero en el Ibex, es ésta. Gracias por el consejo!!_


----------



## jopitxujo (20 Jun 2013)

Pues empezamos bien la mañana.::


Por lo menos Nokia y Alcatel se están portando, de momento.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Jun 2013)

Y Gamesa rozando el verde desde su -6% inicial...


----------



## pollastre (20 Jun 2013)

Estamos bordeando peligrosamente la ZGT (Zona de Gran Talegazo). Todo este intervalo (8K bajos) es donde se echó mucha, pero mucha platita grande a largo para el segundo rebote, el de 796x.

Poner nerviosos a esa gente haría que la situación escalase muy rápido.


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (20 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> No, si a quien se busca despellejar es al toro :XX:
> 
> En fin, tiene pinta de ser un gran momento para estar fuera.



Yo he replegado velas... digo... molinillos y trenes.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

el eurostoxx a rebotado desde la mm200 y mañana tenemos vencimiento , ademas el sp500 tie que perder la alcista de corto plazo para pensar realmente en caidas jrandes :bla:


----------



## mecir (20 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> sp500 a punto de romper la alcista de corto plazo :fiufiu:



lleva tropecientos intentos y no termina de romper, yo ya me asusté la semana pasada pq hizo 3 falsos intentos, a mi me echaron fuera así, me acojonaron

el oro por debajo de 1350$, exactamente en 1329

aquí pasa algo, pero si el sp pierde la alcista que comenzó en noviembre y el oro pierde los 1350 definitivamente, entonces pasará algo mu gordo

quedarsus fuera hasta ver por donde van los tiros, pq el mercado está en modo hipoputismo total ahora mismo


----------



## silverwindow (20 Jun 2013)

vaya ostia repsol,q raru todo


----------



## paulistano (20 Jun 2013)

Largo san a 5,16:ouch:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (20 Jun 2013)

Ya empieza a haber valores en verde.


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Jun 2013)

¡Vamos Sacyr! Compórtate como lo que eres: un chicharro noble, dispuesto a dar alguna alegria a las gacelillas, frente al maremagnum de los grandes índices y valores.


----------



## paulistano (20 Jun 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Ya empieza a haber valores en verde.



Ayer se avisó, que la apertura seria buen momento para comprar....fijense en gamesa o sacyr:fiufiu:

Quien las hubiera pillado:ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

vamos coño , comprad por ejpain :S


----------



## pollastre (20 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el eurostoxx a rebotado desde la mm200 y mañana tenemos vencimiento , ademas el sp500 tie que perder la alcista de corto plazo para pensar realmente en caidas jrandes :bla:




Játrapa, como ya le enseñaron a Ud. durante sus días en la EJFI (Escuela para Jóvenes Felinos Inadaptados), el mercado no responde a un modelo lineal.

Perlas del estilo:

- USA siempre sube, porque son USA y son rompeculos
- mañana son vencimientos, así me pongo largo

etc. etc.... pues como que pueden minar su platita rápidamente, aparte que eso no es operar, sino tirar una moneda al aire y esperar que salga cruz.

Que no significa que no pueda tener Ud. razón y ahora rebotemos. Pero de ahí a decir que rebotamos porque mañana son vencimientos.... marramiau ::


----------



## paulistano (20 Jun 2013)

Nos subimos otra vez en sacyr.....vamos coño!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

cerramos largos 7980-8010 y cargamos cortos :bla:


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Jun 2013)

mecir dijo:


> lleva tropecientos intentos y no termina de romper, yo ya me asusté la semana pasada pq hizo 3 falsos intentos, a mi me echaron fuera así, me acojonaron
> 
> el oro por debajo de 1350$, exactamente en 1329
> 
> ...



Sigue su caida: 1314.
¡Bertok! nos merecmos una oda a las grandes caídas.


----------



## ponzi (20 Jun 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> ésta para ponzi: como ves a MDF para el LP? siempre la he considerado una buena empresa, sin prácticamente deuda, buen RPD, parece que con bastante contratos en marcha y a un precio que actualmente parece realmente buenom aunque no se pueden descartar nuevas bajadas. Puede haber gato encerrado con lo de la OPA? thanks!



A mi me gusta, es un buen negocio esta bien gestionado no tienen deuda y esta a buen precio....Pero como todo en esta vida tiene gato encerrado y yo al principio no supe verlo....Al igual que técnicas reunidas como comentó un forero reciben mucho dinero de golpe pero parte de ese dinero se va gastando en el periodo que dura la obra, y hay veces que nos encontramos con algún año con flujos de caja operativos prácticamente nulos.Es decir reciben mucho un año para practicamente gastarse 1/2 o 2/5 en 2 o 3 años asi hasta que vuelven a meter dinero otra vez en la caja "vamos que consiguen mas proyectos".Teniendo en cuenta este pequeño contratiempo para tener un cierto margen de seguridad lo mejor seria comprar la empresa por debajo de 5.






Ilustrador dijo:


> Estoy mirando Duro Felguera, a ver si se pone interesante para entrar. ¿Dónde veis vosotros un buen punto de entrada? ¿4,8-4,6?



Yo a duro la veo mejor que hace 10 años, creo que están especializando tanto por países y por proyectos realmente rentables.









sinnombrex dijo:


> Yo tambien la sigo desde hace tiempo, y viendo como ha caido hoy (volumen algo mas alto de lo normal) y sobre todo dos picos de volumen grande que tuvo ayer y hace unos dias...
> 
> La voy a esperar quizas con una primera carga sobre los 4,70 pero empiezo a pensar que bajara a 4,50 por donde viene una alcista perdida de esas que utiliza el jato.
> 
> ...






Muy buen grafico 




Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> A ver si está por aquí Mr. Ponzi y nos comenta esta tabla:
> 
> 
> ...



Me da que la tabla mas o menos es correcta, las cifras concuerdan, pero también aquí hay una apreciación,no es lo mismo los activos de los bancos....que vete tu a saber que son que los de telefónica o iberdrola que son cosas tangibles.Además no es lo mismo tener un patrimonio neto con un roe histórico del 5% que del 20%, tu puedes cotizar por debajo de tu ofreció e libros pero si tu empresa no es rentable porque esta sobredimensionada te puede dar igual. Vale mas tener empresas por encima de su valor contable muy rentables que no negocios que coticen por debajo y que sean un truño.De todas formas también es que el Santander tiene 1 billón de gestión de activos por eso su patrimonio neto parece tan alto pero aun así no llega ni al 10% de todo el activo.En banca hay que tener mucho cuidado con mirar el precio en libros

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulistano (20 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos largos 7980-8010 y cargamos cortos :bla:



Esto si que es lineal sr.Pollastre....

Si jato se pone corto en un determinado momento equis, ibex sera igual o mayor que en ese momento equis hasta que el gato cambie de posicion.

Esta ley si que se cumple8:


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

aora si que rompemos la alcista de corto plazo del sp500 :Baile: 

paulistano la verdad es que no te sobra razon :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 10:14 ----------

el eurostoxx50 acaba de romper su mm200 en contado , se avecina el apocalipsis de amor by madame bertok :o


----------



## Cascooscuro (20 Jun 2013)

Portugal Telecom a punto de perder los 3 leuros

Creo recordar que si perdia los 3 nos ibamos de cabeza a los 2 (Janus dixit).


----------



## Burbujilimo (20 Jun 2013)

Ahí tiene su DAX en los 79xx mr. P... :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

PD: putada que el jato se pusiera también corto y me acojonara, pero bueno, otra vez será.


----------



## jjsuamar (20 Jun 2013)

Pequeño gráfico del Santander. Posible H-C-H, o veo fantasmas. Nos vamos a 4 fijo.
Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Jun 2013)

Bueno. Tremendo lo mío.

Vendo las santanderinas y más mal que bien parece que aguentan.
Mantengo grifols...y cae un 4% en 1 minuto.::::

Alguien me vigila.::


----------



## locojaen (20 Jun 2013)

Yo he saltado de grifols, llevan 2 semanas dándole caña, ha roto la 'jranalcista'... nuse, como esta el patio prefiero perder 200 lereles y observar desde la barrera...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Me da que la tabla mas o menos es correcta, las cifras concuerdan, pero también aquí hay una apreciación,no es lo mismo los activos de los bancos....que vete tu a saber que son que los de telefónica o iberdrola que son cosas tangibles.Además no es lo mismo tener un patrimonio neto con un roe histórico del 5% que del 20%, tu puedes cotizar por debajo de tu ofreció e libros pero si tu empresa no es rentable porque esta sobredimensionada te puede dar igual. Vale mas tener empresas por encima de su valor contable muy rentables que no negocios que coticen por debajo y que sean un truño.De todas formas también es que el Santander tiene 1 billón de gestión de activos por eso su patrimonio neto parece tan alto pero aun así no llega ni al 10% de todo el activo.En banca hay que tener mucho cuidado con mirar el precio en libros



.
Gracias por la respuesta. De esa lista yo me sigo quedando con IBE.


----------



## Abner (20 Jun 2013)

Pues a mí que me da que en el ibex esto ya estaba previsto. De hace 4 o 5 días , se dejaron colgando niveles para tocar el 7926 con extensión al 7911. Si los tocan y se rebota, pues eso... 
Además, que ayer los leoncios acumularon, y estaban por unos 2000 contratos. Muy raro que acumulasen sabiendo que iba a pasar lo que pasó. Para mí que esto ha sido un despioje. Monumental, pero despioje al fin y al cabo para volver a subir.


----------



## locojaen (20 Jun 2013)

probablemente ahora despegará! ::


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

como se pierda definitivamente la alcista de corto plazo del sp500 , aqui se va abe un pollon :abajo:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jun 2013)

El mal dato de hoy en Merkelandia avisa¿?....

Mr.P esta vez seguia al jato, eh pillin. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

solatados cortos 8010-7970 :Baile:


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Pues a mí que me da que en el ibex esto ya estaba previsto. De hace 4 o 5 días , se dejaron colgando niveles para tocar el 7926 con extensión al 7911. Si los tocan y se rebota, pues eso...
> Además, que ayer los leoncios acumularon, y estaban por unos 2000 contratos. Muy raro que acumulasen sabiendo que iba a pasar lo que pasó. Para mí que esto ha sido un despioje. Monumental, pero despioje al fin y al cabo para volver a subir.




Abner recuerdo tus comentarios, parece que la maquinita va dando resultado, ¿no? Enhorabuena por el curro y gracias por compartir la info.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

cargamos largos 7980 , al rico pipeo :baba:


----------



## Krim (20 Jun 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Portugal Telecom a punto de perder los 3 leuros
> 
> Creo recordar que si perdia los 3 nos ibamos de cabeza a los 2 (Janus dixit).



En mi humirde interpretasió, ayer defendieron como leones los 3, pero no ha habido fuerza en el rebote y parece que habrá otro asalto. Si ceden, a darle con to lo gordo.


----------



## locojaen (20 Jun 2013)

La mala espina en Grifols, es que, según veo en las negociaciones, las grandes compran y las pequeñas venden...


----------



## pollastre (20 Jun 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Ahí tiene su DAX en los 79xx mr. P... :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> PD: putada que el jato se pusiera también corto y me acojonara, pero bueno, otra vez será.





La cosa va muy bien, cierto... pero....

Como diría Guillermo de Baskerville: "Los libros, Adzo... ¿ Dónde están los libros ?"


El volumen. ¿ Dónde está el volumen que entró al rebote - a todas luces parece que fallido - la semana pasada ?

La capitulación de esas posiciones nos mandaría a pasear por debajo incluso del 7K9.

¿ Dónde están ?

Aún seguís ahí agazapados, ratitas. Lo sé. 

Os veeeeo.... salid, ratitaaaass..... ::::


----------



## ghkghk (20 Jun 2013)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Pequeño gráfico del Santander. Posible H-C-H, o veo fantasmas. Nos vamos a 4 fijo.
> Subefotos.com - Comparte rapidamente tus fotos




Se lo arreglo:







Es que aquí somos muy vagos para hacer click


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> La cosa va muy bien, cierto... pero....
> 
> Como diría Guillermo de Baskerville: "Los libros, Adzo... ¿ Dónde están los libros ?"
> 
> ...



Definitavamente vuelve usted pot sus fueros. Me lo imagino diciendolo en voz alta y golpeando la mesa, mientras acaricia al jato.

---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 10:36 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> Se lo arreglo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otro triangulo no por dios...::


----------



## ponzi (20 Jun 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Gracias por la respuesta. De esa lista yo me sigo quedando con IBE.



Si de hecho es la que tiene un valor en libros mas real al activo que maneja si lo comparamos con su rentabilidad 
Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jun 2013)

Algo que puede ser interesante observar...

Gráfico de acciones de SAP | SAP.DE Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## Abner (20 Jun 2013)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Abner recuerdo tus comentarios, parece que la maquinita va dando resultado, ¿no? Enhorabuena por el curro y gracias por compartir la info.



No creas, los niveles suelen acercarse bastante, pero el problema es el cuándo.... Y ese es un gran problema como hemos visto hoy.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jun 2013)

Jugando un poco con sap, quizas la semana que viene entre buscando la formacion de techo con un objetivo no superior a los 64 euros. Este planteamiento nos llevaria a pensar en un posterior descenso pronunciado. Es un valor a tener en cuenta, segun mi humilde opinion para el lado corto siempre que no supere esos 64 leuros. 

Algun atero podia analizar algo, incluso OoM podria decirnos algo con los resultados trimestrales...

Edito: El cuento de la lechera aqui seria cargar cortos hasta la zona de 38 euros accion. :baba:


----------



## locojaen (20 Jun 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> La mala espina en Grifols, es que, según veo en las negociaciones, las grandes compran y las pequeñas venden...



 

En menos de media hora, Ahorro Corporación, se ha tragado +12500 acciones = 330.000€
J.P Morgan, + 10000 = 260.400€
... ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jun 2013)

Y esta para OoM en exclusiva

HEI.DE: Resumen para HEIDELBERGCEMENT- Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## j.w.pepper (20 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos coño , comprad por ejpain :S



España, va bien


Cosas veredes amigo Sancho


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

salta stop quedo en liquidez :o


----------



## ponzi (20 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y esta para OoM en exclusiva
> 
> HEI.DE: Resumen para HEIDELBERGCEMENT- Yahoo! Finanzas



Aquí esta la clave

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...:GR&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native


En la cuenta de perdidas y ganancias ha iincrementando el beneficio operativo y en el flujo de caja el operativo durante los últimos años ha subido de forma considerable además están bajando su apalancamiento. No están regalados pero parece que la empresa esta bien gestionada.Han hecho lo contrario que cementos portland y crh.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (20 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Jugando un poco con sap, quizas la semana que viene entre buscando la formacion de techo con un objetivo no superior a los 64 euros. Este planteamiento nos llevaria a pensar en un posterior descenso pronunciado. Es un valor a tener en cuenta, segun mi humilde opinion para el lado corto siempre que no supere esos 64 leuros.
> 
> Algun atero podia analizar algo, incluso OoM podria decirnos algo con los resultados trimestrales...
> 
> Edito: El cuento de la lechera aqui seria cargar cortos hasta la zona de 38 euros accion. :baba:



A mi me parece un negocio espectacular, en el ultimo trimestre sus ingresos y beneficio operativo ha pegado un buen bajonazo aunque mucho ojo en un solo trimestre también ha metido mas de 2000 mill por su flujo de caja operativo.Supongo que sera un negocio estacional, no es lo mismo vender paquetes ofimáticos a empresas en junio que en octubre.Apenas necesitan dinero y casi todo lo que ganan va a reservas y caja que mas se puede pedir, eso si están un poco caros ,con un per cercano a 24.

Para 2013 tienen un per estimado de 17

https://www.unience.com/product/GER/SAP

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

corto al sp500 1613 futuro :bla:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jun 2013)

Uff, yo las tengo para el lado corto tambien. Esta bastante cara no crees? Con unos margenes un tanto ridiculos para esos precios...


----------



## Krim (20 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> La cosa va muy bien, cierto... pero....
> 
> Como diría Guillermo de Baskerville: "Los libros, Adzo... ¿ Dónde están los libros ?"
> 
> ...



Pues no se yo si capitulan eh?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Jun 2013)

Joer...no se me ejecuta la orden de venta de 179 acciones de mierda de grifols. "Todo o nada" y "Por lo mejor". Nadie quiere el paquete.

edito: 
Situación: Anulada por banco :8::8::8:


¿Y esto? :8::8::8::8::8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi me parece un negocio espectacular, en el ultimo trimestre sus ingresos y beneficio operativo ha pegado un buen bajonazo aunque mucho ojo en un solo trimestre también ha metido mas de 2000 mill por su flujo de caja operativo.Supongo que sera un negocio estacional, no es lo mismo vender paquetes ofimáticos a empresas en junio que en octubre.Apenas necesitan dinero y casi todo lo que ganan va a reservas y caja que mas se puede pedir, eso si están un poco caros ,con un per cercano a 22.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2



Es que el techo que se esta realizando viene por esos malos datos trimestrales que como se decia por aqui ayer, muchos ya conocian de antemano, que para eso se ganan la vida con esto, y construyeron sus posicinones semanas atras en la zona de 60 altos algunos y otros deshaciendo sus posiciones en cartera.

Yo la sigo de cerca porque tiene muchas papeletas para ser abrevadero de vacas. Ya saben iba para toro pero me quede en vaca.


----------



## locojaen (20 Jun 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Joer...no se me ejecuta la orden de venta de 179 acciones de mierda de grifols. "Todo o nada" y "Por lo mejor". Nadie quiere el paquete.
> 
> edito:
> Situación: Anulada por banco :8::8::8:
> ...



Ojo con la gracia de "Por lo Mejor"... esta mañana me han troceado el paquete en tres ventas! y una era de 6 títulos :8::: josdeputa


----------



## ponzi (20 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Uff, yo las tengo para el lado corto tambien. Esta bastante cara no crees? Con unos margenes un tanto ridiculos para esos precios...



Ridiculosero si es una maquina espectacular de hacer dinero.Margen neto del 17%, Roa del 11%,roe 21%. Vamos en un solo año ganan lo mismo que el 11% de todo el activo, su único problema es que es un sector muy cambiante y existen probabilidades mas que findadass que venga algun usano o chino y les coma la oreja.Si que es verdad que está un poco cara, yo me fijaría en ellos por debajo de 45 y de forma óptima por debajo de 40.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## locojaen (20 Jun 2013)

Gamesa subiendo un 3,40% ¿?¿? desde el -6% de apertura... eso es mucha platita...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jun 2013)

Otra en el radar, janus style, es IBM. Sin entrar en mucho detalle bonito lateral desde abril del año pasado despues de subir cerca de 180%. 

El Sr.Inversobres puede tener una buena oportunidad en el lador corto de un emblema `Mericano.


----------



## ponzi (20 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Es que el techo que se esta realizando viene por esos malos datos trimestrales que como se decia por aqui ayer, muchos ya conocian de antemano, que para eso se ganan la vida con esto, y construyeron sus posicinones semanas atras en la zona de 60 altos algunos y otros deshaciendo sus posiciones en cartera.
> 
> Yo la sigo de cerca porque tiene muchas papeletas para ser abrevadero de vacas. Ya saben iba para toro pero me quede en vaca.



Si que es verdad que sus ingresos trimestralmente han bajado mucho, es un sector muy difícil de predecir , yo me andaría con cuidado, aun estan metiendo mucho efectivo por su flujo de caja operativo. Hacen muy bien su trabajo, al menos como mercado foso,es muy difícil que una empresa grande cambie todos su software de la noche a la mañana, pero eso no quita que tengan varios aspirantes para quedarse con el trono, es una tarta demasiado apetecible para no competir por ella.Oracle,microsoft,incluso he oído por ahí hasta algún indio que esta haciendo software tirando los precios y de bastante calidad.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ridiculosero si es una maquina espectacular de hacer dinero.Margen neto del 17%, Roa del 11%,roe 21%. Vamos en un solo año ganan lo mismo que el 11% de todo el activo, su único problema es que es un sector muy cambiante y existen probabilidades mas que findadass que venga algun usano o chino y les coma la oreja.Si que es verdad que está un poco cara, yo me fijaría en ellos por debajo de 45 y de forma óptima por debajo de 40.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2



Ande ves esos margenes, los datos que yo tengo no son esos. Ay señor mira que tengo los datos mal ahora :


----------



## ponzi (20 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Otra en el radar, janus style, es IBM. Sin entrar en mucho detalle bonito lateral desde abril del año pasado despues de subir cerca de 180%.
> 
> El Sr.Inversobres puede tener una buena oportunidad en el lador corto de un emblema `Mericano.



Ten cuidado donde metes cortos, que si bien los negocios puedan estar caros, hasta el rabo todo es toro.Estas blandiendo las espadas contra los mejores negocios del planeta.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## silverwindow (20 Jun 2013)

la banca esta barata de cojones, el problema es que cada dia que pasa esta mas barata


----------



## ghkghk (20 Jun 2013)

bombadil2100 dijo:


> ¿Creéis que el dividendo de SAN es sostenible?. ¿Le pasará lo mismo que le pasó a TEF?




El dividendo de SAN ya no es sostenible, por el mero hecho de que lleva varios entregando acciones que al fin y al cabo diluyen el valor del accionista. Así, como si dan una RPD del 40%...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ten cuidado donde metes cortos, que si bien los negocios puedan estar caros, hasta el rabo todo es toro.Estas blandiendo las espadas contra los mejores negocios del planeta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2



Mirate bien esos ratios y dime el enlace, lo estoy mirando en mornigstar y bloomberg y no me salen esos datos tampoco.

Tranquilo ire con proteccion, ponder al jato largo.

El momento de entrar en algunas no ha llegado y en otras como SAP desde el aviso podriamos tener ya una aceptables plusvalias. Paciencia que esto abre todos los dias.


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Tres cosas pirata:
> - Da miedo ese objetivo de 7 euros que parecen salir para las matildes.
> - Da miedo ver que la antaño mayor capitalizada del IBEX la última subida parece que ha sido bastante más modesta que el resto del índice.
> - EN GUARDIA!!!! Luchas como un granjero



Que coño miedo, suena a hostión de realidad.

Las cosas en su sitio ::


----------



## paulistano (20 Jun 2013)

No me gafen al san y compren, que el tío botas sabe lo que hace. 




O no.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jun 2013)

La rpd es muy engañosa. El dividendo ha de ser medido junto con la evolucion de la accion. De nada me sirve que una compañia este dando un 4% de dividendo, si su cotizacion esta cayendo el 3% al año. Esta leccion la sufro yo en mis matildes. Pero las tengo cariño y se quedan conmigo hasta que Montoro haga un decreto ley.


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Sigue su caida: 1314.
> ¡Bertok! nos merecmos una oda a las grandes caídas.



Todavía no habéis visto ni siquiera las puertas del infierno.

Y la gacelada comprando sacyres y gamesas :ouch::ouch::ouch:

El fuego purificador arrasará el mercado y a partir de las cenizas se construirá una nueva generación de gacelas con el objetivo de un nuevo martirio. :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ghkghk (20 Jun 2013)

Acabaré pensando en serio que lo de Gamesa ayer fue la salida en desbandada ocasionada por Janus. Entre los foreros que vendieron, y la gente que lee y no participa que será al menos el doble, hicieron una buena escabechina. 

Tras la despiojada, seguimos hasta los 6 montorianos.


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Pues a mí que me da que en el ibex esto ya estaba previsto. De hace 4 o 5 días , se dejaron colgando niveles para tocar el 7926 con extensión al 7911. Si los tocan y se rebota, pues eso...
> Además, que ayer los leoncios acumularon, y estaban por unos 2000 contratos. Muy raro que acumulasen sabiendo que iba a pasar lo que pasó. Para mí que esto ha sido un despioje. Monumental, pero despioje al fin y al cabo para volver a subir.



La situación sigue siendo la misma, que los árboles no nos impidan ver el bosque.

El SP sigue arriba y el culibex arrastrándose en la base del rectángulo de ¿consolidación?.

Que caiga ahora ya es intrascendente. Lo importante es que nos dejan muy claro lo que van a hacer con el culibex cuando decidan hacer corregir de verdad al SP.

A partir de aquí, cada sabe lo que hace con sus dineros ::::::

Luego que no vengan los lloros y tal.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

la verdad es que aun no hemos visto guano de calidad porque aun no hemos roto los soportes importantes , hoy eso se esta haciendo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Jun 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> Ojo con la gracia de "Por lo Mejor"... esta mañana me han troceado el paquete en tres ventas! y una era de 6 títulos :8::: josdeputa



Hay que poner "Todo o nada".

Por fín se me vendieron.
300 euros a tomar por culo. Mas los 300 de esta mañana de El Botas, 600 euros más pobre. Hoy Montoro no pilla. 

Bueno. Seguimos bien en el año.


----------



## Krim (20 Jun 2013)

Pregunta para expertos...Si los BBVA pierden los 6,5X...¿Qué pasa?

(Admito también la respuesta de Bertok que seguro que tendrá una imagen chula).


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Todavía no habéis visto ni siquiera las puertas del infierno.
> 
> Y la gacelada comprando sacyres y gamesas :ouch::ouch::ouch:
> 
> El fuego purificador arrasará el mercado y a partir de las cenizas se construirá una nueva generación de gacelas con el objetivo de un nuevo martirio. :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Sr. Bertok, un respeto a las sacyres y gamesas: es lo único que merece un respeto en este puto mercado de mierda. (mode coña on)


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Jun 2013)

Ahora estoy en liquidez total y queiro sangre. Mucha. Y parece que vamos a eso. Miren, miren...


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Pregunta para expertos...Si los BBVA pierden los 6,5X...¿Qué pasa?
> 
> (Admito también la respuesta de Bertok que seguro que tendrá una imagen chula).



lo siento


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

sin duda estamos ante la jran correccion esperada , la que no pudo ser en mayo , ahora solo es cuestion de no hacer intras y dejar que los cortos engorden :baba:


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Sr. Bertok, un respeto a las sacyres y gamesas: es lo único que merece un respeto en este puto mercado de mierda. (mode coña on)



No gastes en bolsa más de lo que no necesites. Lo vas a perder :fiufiu:::

---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 09:48 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> sin duda estamos ante la jran correccion esperada , la que no pudo ser en mayo , ahora solo es cuestion de no hacer intras y dejar que los cortos engorden :baba:



Por favor, ponte largo.::


----------



## jopitxujo (20 Jun 2013)

El IBEX hasta 7800 tiene margen de caida. De ahí para abajo... el abismo.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

me pondre largo pero hoy no 8:


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2013)

Paso a saludar a aquellos intrépidos gaceléridos que nublados por las excelentes posibilidades de revalorización de Timofónica, entraron en días pasados al calor del bienintecionado y veraz rumor de OPA.

No sus preocupéis, shurs. Esto va p'arriba ::::::


----------



## torrefacto (20 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> La situación sigue siendo la misma, que los árboles no nos impidan ver el bosque.
> 
> El SP sigue arriba y el culibex arrastrándose en la base del rectángulo de ¿consolidación?.
> 
> ...



No veo al SP corrigiendo hasta finales de años, la economía usana sigue on fire y bernie sigue metiendo pasta. Eso sí, a partir de ahi la ostia puede ser chica.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

bertok azote de los alcistas , pido carnet de grandisimo hijo de mama para ustec :Aplauso:


----------



## Krim (20 Jun 2013)

7926 visitados...venga, me juego un largo con 20 pipos de stop


----------



## dillei (20 Jun 2013)

5,09 el SAN.... guano guano


----------



## Antigona (20 Jun 2013)

Vaya buena hostia, menos mal que me salí con lo importante, me jode que todavía dejase algo, pero bueno, ahí se queda esperando algún rebote y salir corriendo.

¿Cuáles son los soportes a mirar ahora en el Ibex?

De momento cayendo hasta casi el 2.5%, vaya hostia repito. Y el Euro perdiendo los 1.32, ¿Seguirá muchos días la tendencia bajista o aguantará por encima de los 1.3? Buen momento para entrar tal vez en corto?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Jun 2013)

Se han roto soportes por todos los lados. Y saltan SL a doqueir. 7500 y hablamos.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (20 Jun 2013)

Que ha pasau, que ha pasau, cun burro sa casau !


----------



## Tonto Simon (20 Jun 2013)

7.888 uffff


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

vamos a ver gaceleridos , el guano apenas esta comenzando , porque estamos rompiendo los soportazos , vease alcista de corto plazo reforzada por la mm50 en el sp500 y mm200 en el eurostoxx50 .

ahora es cuando veremos caidas de las de verdad :baba:


----------



## Antigona (20 Jun 2013)

Todo en rojo hoy, buen momento para cortos, o para machotes que se atrevan a predecir el verde...


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Jun 2013)

Como el oro siga este camino, las mapple, filarmónicas... de una onza las vemos por debajo de los 1.000 leuros.


----------



## Krim (20 Jun 2013)

Hale, perdidos los 20 pipos...ahora, para echar sal en las heridas, rebotará.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Hale, perdidos los 20 pipos...ahora, para echar sal en las heridas, rebotará.



Hoy no parece. Salir vivo es un exito.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Jun 2013)

dillei dijo:


> 5,09 el SAN.... guano guano



.
EN el SAN había una órden bien gorda en el bid 5.130, pero se la han comido como si nada, para fiarse ...


----------



## Pepe Broz (20 Jun 2013)

Los gráficos de la plata y del oro a años son para emmarcar.
Plata -8%
Oro -6%


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2013)

torrefacto dijo:


> No veo al SP corrigiendo hasta finales de años, la economía usana sigue on fire y bernie sigue metiendo pasta. Eso sí, a partir de ahi la ostia puede ser chica.



Te lo compro, pero no quiere decir que el culibex vaya a subir.

La debilidad es más que manifiesta.


----------



## paulistano (20 Jun 2013)

Liquidez total, ya lo pueden subir:ouch:


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bertok azote de los alcistas , pido carnet de grandisimo hijo de mama para ustec :Aplauso:



joputa, pensé que me habías dado un thanks ::


----------



## Cascooscuro (20 Jun 2013)

Se han dejado gaps a la baja en todas las bolsas del mundo...Los gaps siempre se cierran...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Liquidez total, ya lo pueden subir:ouch:



Estamos todos igual...jodios y sin armaduras gayers.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

no ven al sp500 corrigiendo dicen :XX:

esta vez si va a corregir , de verdad de la buena y hasta los 1480


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Todo en rojo hoy, buen momento para cortos, o para machotes que se atrevan a predecir el verde...



Hoy es el día perfecto para verlo en el monitor con el martini en la mano.

Ya llegará el momento de soltar a los perros para terminar con las agonizantes gacelas


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> joputa, pensé que me habías dado un thanks ::



los thanks los reservo para el madmax


----------



## ponzi (20 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mirate bien esos ratios y dime el enlace, lo estoy mirando en mornigstar y bloomberg y no me salen esos datos tampoco.
> 
> Tranquilo ire con proteccion, ponder al jato largo.
> 
> El momento de entrar en algunas no ha llegado y en otras como SAP desde el aviso podriamos tener ya una aceptables plusvalias. Paciencia que esto abre todos los dias.



https://www.unience.com/product/GER/SAP/financials

En unience que usa los datos de Reuters viene 24,32

En business week que es Bloomberg 23,3


http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=SAP:GR


Y el real es

1192 mill de acciones a 56,65 y han ganado en 2012 .....2824 mill....sale un per de 23,91 vamos entre la mitad de los dos.Que no coincidan los ratios es algo muy normal depende a que hora actualicen las paginas, aun así las diferencias son algo anecdóticas.


Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## juanfer (20 Jun 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Se han dejado gaps a la baja en todas las bolsas del mundo...Los gaps siempre se cierran...



Pero posiblemente tarden 2 o 3 vencimientos en cerrarse.


----------



## Tonto Simon (20 Jun 2013)

Cascooscuro dijo:


> Se han dejado gaps a la baja en todas las bolsas del mundo...Los gaps siempre se cierran...



No siempre, estadisticamente hablando solo un 90% de las veces:fiufiu: De todas formas para algunos no tengo tanto tiempo::


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

esos gaps que hemos dejado hoy van a ser la clave , es algo de lo que estoy completamente seguro , al 30 % seguro


----------



## torrefacto (20 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Te lo compro, pero no quiere decir que el culibex vaya a subir.
> 
> La debilidad es más que manifiesta.



En eso llevas razón,mientras que el SP seguirá alcista, el IBEX lo veo francamente mal, no digo que en un mes lo vemos a 7000, pero... no apostaría por el ibex actualmente. Quien sea sensato se alejará un poco de él.

---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 12:20 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> no ven al sp500 corrigiendo dicen :XX:
> 
> esta vez si va a corregir , de verdad de la buena y hasta los 1480



Queremos datos !!!    que hay ganas de unos cortos ^^


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

los 1480 serian un pullback al jran lateral del sp500 y tambien 61,8% fibonazi del tramo que empieza en noviembre 1340-1690 , nos dejaria un poco por debajo de la mm200 pa acojonar al personal y atrapar a los osos


----------



## paulistano (20 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esos gaps que hemos dejado hoy van a ser la clave , es algo de lo que estoy completamente seguro , *al 30 % seguro*



:XX::XX:

Es ustec muy grande:Aplauso:


----------



## juanfer (20 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los 1480 serian un pullback al jran lateral del sp500 y tambien 61,8% fibonazi del tramo que empieza en noviembre 1340-1690 , nos dejaria un poco por debajo de la mm200 pa acojonar al personal y atrapar a los osos



En 1425 hay un gap de 20 pipos, del 28 de diciembre, menuda inocentada.


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2013)

Buenos días gacelos, a los priseros solo recordarles que hay que estar fuera con paciencia. Está cocinándose la noticia del siglo ahí adentro. Hasta aquí puedo leer.


----------



## tarrito (20 Jun 2013)

Pecata, sigue corta?
:Aplauso:
no le pedía al mercado un poco de Güano?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Jun 2013)

De otro hilo



azkunaveteya dijo:


> Nota mental:
> 
> 
> Cotización en MINIMO HISTORICO ahora mismo:



Cuando hace POP ya no hay STOP


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Buenos días gacelos, a los priseros solo recordarles que hay que estar fuera con paciencia. Está cocinándose la noticia del siglo ahí adentro. Hasta aquí puedo leer.



Fuera estamos caballero. Cuando pueda leer más, abusando de su generosidad, ya nos cuenta.


----------



## Abner (20 Jun 2013)

Pollastre, tienes algo? Qué ves en tu super-palantir?


----------



## pollastre (20 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Pollastre, tienes algo? Qué ves en tu super-palantir?



Que vamos a salir hostiados para abajo en muy breve.


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Jun 2013)

puede haber mas caidas hoy para el ibex?????

cual podria recuperar mas o caer menos estos dias, BBVA o SAN???


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2013)

La castuza andalusí benjumerroica está abdicando con dureza en Abengoa. Their wealth has gone away.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2013)

pollastre:9303470 dijo:


> Abner dijo:
> 
> 
> > Pollastre, tienes algo? Qué ves en tu super-palantir?
> ...



Excelente 

[Mr Burns mode off]


----------



## Abner (20 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Que vamos a salir hostiados para abajo en muy breve.



Están abriendo cortos en este nivel? Por abajo no llevo nada, el vacío absoluto.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2013)

Estimo que el SP puede picar un poquito en 159X y después vuelta a los 1620. No van a dejar que sea evidente perder ese nivel si es que se pierde.

Ojo, aquí el SP se pone en verde y los europeos se dejan de polleces y miran al verde también.


----------



## juanfer (20 Jun 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> De otro hilo
> 
> 
> 
> Cuando hace POP ya no hay STOP



Mira los que estan pillados desde el 2009, a 7 y ahora a 70 por el contrasplit, y aun les hace falta el duro golpe de la clausula suelo que a ellos les van a dar bien, los accionistas tendran que refinanciar.


----------



## pollastre (20 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Están abriendo cortos en este nivel? Por abajo no llevo nada, el vacío absoluto.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2




Hay una parada en el 792x; personalmente, esa espero poder verla hoy. Pero el verdadero "show stealer" es la extensión bajista en 786x, que ya sería un espectáculo porque pondría nerviosos a varios medianos-gordos.

Por desgracia, no sé si llegaremos a ver esa extensión hoy. Sería un auténtico Chow de Cat Chow ::


----------



## Maravedi (20 Jun 2013)

Hivei de mi vida y mi corasonnnnnnn, arribaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

los indices estan acabados , este es el jran rally bajista que no pudo ser en mayo :baba:


----------



## pollastre (20 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los indices estan acabados , este es el jran rally bajista que no pudo ser en mayo :baba:



Játrapa, llevo una semana trabajando en esta operación.... le ruego que no me la gafe, hable Ud. del tiempo, de política, de la cría del calamar croata en cautiverio... de lo que quiera... pero no mencione ni en susurros que se va a poner corto, por Dios


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Játrapa, llevo una semana trabajando en esta operación.... le ruego que no me la gafe, hable Ud. del tiempo, de política, de la cría del calamar croata en cautiverio... de lo que quiera... pero no mencione ni en susurros que se va a poner corto, por Dios



muy tarde don pollas , ya voy corto :no:


----------



## Claca (20 Jun 2013)

Con el mercado revuelto, algunas acciones decidirán en breve tramos de entidad, como es el caso de GAS NATURAL:







Se debate entre mantener el tercero o empezar una corrección. La clave, los 15,30. Todo lo que sea por encima de ese nivel, especialmente superando los máximos recientes en los 16,60, será probablemente para alcanzar como mínimo los 18,40, sin descartar visitar en el tiempo los 20,50.


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2013)

Metaleras y carboneras hoy pueden hacer un pico bastante abajo.

Pop corns and so. Never is cheap enough.

---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 13:42 ----------

DAX no se deja.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (20 Jun 2013)

guanos dias gaceleheridas.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

vamos hijoeputas reventad ya :abajo:


----------



## Abner (20 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Játrapa, llevo una semana trabajando en esta operación.... le ruego que no me la gafe, hable Ud. del tiempo, de política, de la cría del calamar croata en cautiverio... de lo que quiera... pero no mencione ni en susurros que se va a poner corto, por Dios



Mi sistema incluye una variable de importancia 80% a la contra de la posi del jato. Mi sistema me da un 100% de entrada a largo ::

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krim (20 Jun 2013)

Meto un minicorto al DAX, y Jato, basta de sujetar el índice tú solo.


----------



## silverwindow (20 Jun 2013)

ya paso el susto?


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2013)

Va el SP hoy a ponerse en -1,5% al menos?. Recuerden que cuando se arranca con un rojo o un verde de al menos el 0,75% es muy común que ese guarismo se doble en la misma dirección.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

claro es la conocida teoria del guarismo , ojos antes que cerebro :o


----------



## pollastre (20 Jun 2013)

Se resiste con uñas y dientes.... en fin, habrá que ir a comer algo.


----------



## J-Z (20 Jun 2013)

Tienen mucho que sudar todavía los bajistas, la parte baja del canal es ~7640, eso si, si rompen se puede ir a 6800.


----------



## Roninn (20 Jun 2013)

EON en soporte. Parece un r/r interesante.

Asi que me quedo fuera ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Va el SP hoy a ponerse en -1,5% al menos?. Recuerden que cuando se arranca con un rojo o un verde de al menos el 0,75% es muy común que ese *guanismo *se doble en la misma dirección.



Mejor asin...


----------



## Abner (20 Jun 2013)

Alguien tiene datos de los usanos en pre-apertura? Cómo van los futuros?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Jun 2013)

Futuros SP 1609


----------



## Cascooscuro (20 Jun 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Futuros SP 1609



Pues a mi IGMARKETS me dice que son 1616


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

el ibex se va a los 7440 :fiufiu:


----------



## jopitxujo (20 Jun 2013)

SPFuturos 1610.


----------



## J-Z (20 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el ibex se va a los 7440 :fiufiu:



Ayer ibas largo, hoy bajamos, hoy vas corto claramente se viene el reversal :XX:


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2013)

*Paso a saludar
*
No os asustéis, mientras el SP no pierda en cierre los 1600, no pasa nada :XX::XX:.

Si el SP pierde en el mensual los 1600, huid sin mirar hacia atrás.

Dejad a los gamusinos y sacynerosos abandonados ::::


----------



## J-Z (20 Jun 2013)

Tranqui bertok que por mucho rojo que pongas esto sigue igual que todo el año, LATERAL.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> *Paso a saludar
> *
> No os asustéis, mientras el SP no pierda en cierre los 1600, no pasa nada :XX::XX:.
> 
> ...



la claves la alcista reforzada por la mm50 , los 1600 no tienen ninguna importancia :no:


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Tranqui bertok que por mucho rojo que pongas esto sigue igual que todo el año, LATERAL.



Eso mismo he dicho en post anteriores.

De momento tenemos al culibex amplificando el movimiento.

Comprad, es la ocasión de vuestras vidas.

Si realmente sois alcistas, el mejor momento para comprad ahora ..... o sois alcistas de postal :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## J-Z (20 Jun 2013)

El mejor momento pa compra será cuando empieze el reversal, ahora se puede dejar caer 200-300 puntos sin problema.


----------



## alimon (20 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Eso mismo he dicho en post anteriores.
> 
> De momento tenemos al culibex amplificando el movimiento.
> 
> ...



Yo por mi parte soy un chaquetero.

Pero opino que ahora mismo es mejor esperar a que los Bernanke's boys abran a la baja, que lo harán viendo los futuros, y entonces pescar a 7850 aprox.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Eso mismo he dicho en post anteriores.
> 
> De momento tenemos al culibex amplificando el movimiento.
> 
> ...



hoy estamos rompiendo los soportes del lateral , es que es eso , se acabo el lateral , rompemos por abajo :abajo:


----------



## J-Z (20 Jun 2013)

Donde ves q se rompa MV paupertrader, si quedan casi 300 puntos pa la base del canal.

Encima se han dejado un GAP, vamos que será la cosa calcada a la bajadita de enero, toque y peponazo, ahí hay que cargar.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

no te enteras de na jotazeta , la base del canal esta aun mas pabajo pero el soporte fuelte del ibex es la mm200 , en la base del canal tendremos rebotito para rapidamente volver a caer 

hoy estamos rompiendo la alcista de corto plazo en el sp500 y la mm200 del eurostoxx50 :abajo:

---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 15:06 ----------

ese gap se va a cerrar pero no sera la cosa igual , ese gap tiene su funcion , ya lo veras para el vencimiento de septiembre :bla:


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Pecata, sigue corta?
> :Aplauso:
> no le pedía al mercado un poco de Güano?



Me echaron ayer y hoy no he podido arrimarme al lío hasta ahora. Me he perdido la fiesta.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

piensas que vamos a seguir haciendo la misma tonterida , he jotazeta , durante un tiempo se puede repetir la cosa pero de vez en cuando la cosa tie que cambiar sino tos seriamos millonarios chaval :o

---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 15:11 ----------

si el personal se fija bien eso de dejar gaps y luego cerrarlos provocando pequeños rallys alcistas y bajistas , siempre fue respetando la mm200


----------



## J-Z (20 Jun 2013)

JAjaj, llevamos 7 meses en este lateral mierdista, si rompe congrats, pero será tonto el que no busque el rebote.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

j-z dijo:


> JAjaj, llevamos 7 meses en este lateral mierdista, si rompe congrats, pero será tonto el que no busque el rebote.



pero el rebote tenia que producirse en la mm200 y solo se produjeron rebotes de gato muelto , es que ahi es donde estas cometiendo la equivocacion , a parte de lo de nacer , no te das cuen que la base del lateral fue la mm200 :rolleye:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (20 Jun 2013)

Timofónica se ha afianzado en los 9 euros.


----------



## J-Z (20 Jun 2013)

MV paupertrader rebotar o no en la media me suda la polla y al ibex mas.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

pues entonces cargue largos ahi donde dice que esta el soporte del lateral , ya le digo yo que el soporte fue la mm200 , ustec sabra lo que se hace :rolleye:


----------



## J-Z (20 Jun 2013)

Cargaré donde me pete, ahí al menos hay un 50/50, tu ratio es de 2/98.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

tu lo que quieres es precisamente que te peten , lo estas deseando gacelilla :rolleye:


----------



## Le Truhan (20 Jun 2013)

Una bajadita interesante, hemos llevado unos meses muy aburridos.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Jun 2013)

Barranco....


----------



## TenienteDan (20 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En 2,6 euros fue un nivel donde claramente no dejaron que las ventas se impusieran a las compras. Ahí hay peña que no quiere que se pique por debajo.
> 
> Los 4 son resistencia de libro. Lo han metido un 3% por encima y para abajo. Los días anteriores, se subía de un 2% en un 2%, si no más, a pesar de que el IBEX estuviera trinchado. Hoy han cambiado las tornas ..... para ver y no pensar mucho.



Thanks Janus, lo de 2,60 se ve bien, pero que 4 fuesen resistencia (sin ver lo que pasó ayer) no se como se pueden entender de antemano.

También he de decir que he visto que 2,60 es el 50% de la subida desde minimos a 4€ y que donde se giró ayer era el 50% de la bajada desde el último máximo (7,XX€).


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Jun 2013)

va como nos gusta el guano pero que menos de un 3%


----------



## paulistano (20 Jun 2013)

Yo te himboco


----------



## tarrito (20 Jun 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> va como nos gusta el guano pero que menos de un 3%



se acuerda cuando Tonuel certificaba con -5% día sí día también ... snif snif 
qué días aquellos :baba:


----------



## sr.anus (20 Jun 2013)

OStias con Repsol, vaya bandazos que lleva


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

abandonad toda esperanza larguistas , toda resistencia sera aniquilada , advertidos quedais :no:


----------



## Misterio (20 Jun 2013)

> Intradía	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Lo que le faltaba a las bolsas, datos macro realmente buenos...esto pondrá más nerviosos respecto al temido fin de la QE



Lo que faltaba a él más bien...


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

despues de coger valor con unos cuantos copazos , voy a buscar una gacelilla para sacrificarla en honor del dios del guano :bla:


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2013)

Misterio dijo:


> Lo que faltaba a él más bien...



La página sólo sirve para coger datos rápidos y noticias,...el tladel, bueno, se llena los bolsillas haciendo cursillos y vendiendo libros


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

hasta que por fin a los gringos les llego su san martin :baba:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (20 Jun 2013)

Hay que actualizar la wikipedia:

*Blue chip*
De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

El término blue chip en economía bursátil se utiliza para referirse a empresas bien establecidas, que tengan ingresos estables, *valores sin grandes fluctuaciones *y que no precisen de grandes ampliaciones de su pasivo. En definitiva, el término se utiliza para hablar de empresas estables con alto nivel de liquidez. El término blue swiss hace referencia a las empresas suizas de capital más estables del mercado con amplia experiencia en los mercados financieros internacionales.

Esta expresión deriva de las fichas azules de los casinos, que representan los valores máximos. La frase fue acuñada por Oliver Gingold del Dow Jones y se cree que se utilizó por primera vez entre 1923 y 1924.

La mayoría de las blue chip establecen de forma regular el pago de dividendos, incluso si la empresa atraviesa una situación más desfavorable que de costumbre.

*En España se suelen considerar "blue chips" a los siguientes valores del Ibex 35: Banco Santander, BBVA, Telefónica e Iberdrola*


----------



## Krim (20 Jun 2013)

Pandorada histórica...

Mr. Brightside, antes de actualizar la wiki, pantallazo para la posteridad :XX:
EDIT: BTW, voy corto en Portugal Telecom. Stop salvado por los pelos.


----------



## J-Z (20 Jun 2013)

Esto está guaneando muy bien, mañana ya rondará base del canal.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Jun 2013)

Pasaba a saludar y tal


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

te van a petar porque lo que tu crees que es la base del canal no es tal :ouch:


----------



## mecir (20 Jun 2013)

el oro ha perdido ya toda esperanza, anda por los 1290$

el sp tiene toda la pinta de no poder aguantar tampoco la directriz alcista

puede ser el comienzo de la capitulación, eso o nos están tendiendo una trampa diseñada por algun cabrón mu listo

menuda pinta tiene todo, ¿pero el oro no era valor refugio?

todas las señales indican "si quereis haceros ricos solo teneis que poneros cortos", ¿demasiado obvio?


----------



## Abner (20 Jun 2013)

El ibex descorrelacionándose con respecto al dax y al eurostoxx. 
Qué mala pinta....


----------



## J-Z (20 Jun 2013)

Si peta pillaré más abajo ya ves tu que problema gacelote.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

como que ya esta 20 puntos por debajo :o


----------



## Mr. Brightside (20 Jun 2013)

Absorto me hallo:

hay un banner del Frob en esta página que pone que entre todos hemos saneado nuestro sistema financiero. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Si peta pillaré más abajo ya ves tu que problema gacelote.



pues ajusta el stop muy bien porque esto se va a los 6500 :fiufiu:


----------



## ghkghk (20 Jun 2013)

Acerinox a precios de "parezco barata pero alguien sabe mas que vosotros y no soy ciclica sino que estoy para el arrastre". 

Porque no tengo euros, si no algunas me metia en el zurron.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

mecir dijo:


> el oro ha perdido ya toda esperanza, anda por los 1290$
> 
> el sp tiene toda la pinta de no poder aguantar tampoco la directriz alcista
> 
> ...



chaval esto apenas comienza , la capitulacion la tendremos dentro de un mes mas o menos


----------



## itaka (20 Jun 2013)

alguien siguen sacyr o soy la unica gacela al horno


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

itaka dijo:


> alguien siguen sacyr o soy la unica gacela al horno



gacela al horno , babas :baba:


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Jun 2013)

bueno parece que hoy tocamos el792x en el dax


----------



## ghkghk (20 Jun 2013)

itaka dijo:


> alguien siguen sacyr o soy la unica gacela al horno



Yo sigo tanto en Gamesa como en Sacyr y CAF.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> chaval esto apenas comienza , la capitulacion la tendremos dentro de un mes mas o menos



Explícate, por favor.

Que algunos (yo me incluyo) nos metemos en nuestros hilos endogámicos y damos por hecho que el resto de la gente tiene que saber muchísimo del tema para poder participar.

Así que ahí va mi pregunta directa: ¿Me puedes explicar por qué has dicho esto?


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (20 Jun 2013)

itaka dijo:


> alguien siguen sacyr o soy la unica gacela al horno



está aguantando como un titán


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> se acuerda cuando Tonuel certificaba con -5% día sí día también ... snif snif
> qué días aquellos :baba:



ç

todavía queda una hora, pero demasie per body 

Tonuel yo te invoco


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

no me tengo en pie , ni sentado :ouch: demasiados copazos celebrando el fin del lateral :ouch:

estamos en un rally bajista , estoy segurisimo al 25% , no 40% que es lo que lleva el whizky :baba:


----------



## tarrito (20 Jun 2013)

Jatencio, tiene ustek hoy su gracia ... pero como ustek no reparte thankius pues :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Explícate, por favor.
> 
> Que algunos (yo me incluyo) nos metemos en nuestros hilos endogámicos y damos por hecho que el resto de la gente tiene que saber muchísimo del tema para poder participar.
> 
> Así que ahí va mi pregunta directa: ¿Me puedes explicar por qué has dicho esto?





el sp500 mantiene el siemprealcismo siempre que se mantenga por encima de su alcista , linea azul reforzada por la mm50 , hoy lo rompio , entonces solo pue caer 



en semanal el macd va a cortar a la baja , señal casi infalible de que el guano sera gordo


----------



## Tonto Simon (20 Jun 2013)

itaka dijo:


> alguien siguen sacyr o soy la unica gacela al horno



Yo tambien aguanto en Sacyr::::::


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Jun 2013)

itaka dijo:


> alguien siguen sacyr o soy la unica gacela al horno



Yo también le acompaño.
Uno más que se mantiene aguantando el calor del horno.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (20 Jun 2013)

Oh my God!


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

hablando de endogamico , ojala estuviese por aqui el burbubolsa , ese tio si que es endogamico


----------



## alimon (20 Jun 2013)

itaka dijo:


> alguien siguen sacyr o soy la unica gacela al horno



3000 CFDs largo en GAM a 3,91

3000 Sacyr acciones a 2,26

Y 1000 MDF acciones (su puta madre) a 5,26



¿Nos vamos de pedo luego juntos? Pagas tu.

Ah, pa rematar. Se me olvidaba

1000 CFDs DIA largo a 6,16, de esta mañana


----------



## Maravedi (20 Jun 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Yo tambien aguanto en Sacyr::::::



Aquí tienen a un accionista de referencia


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

Si ver cómo está la situación en el EX50, da mucho más miedo de lo que está pasando dentro del Stoxx Europe 600, ya que tenemos a valores cayendo el 15% nada menos .

sacado de la weh de carpatos , esto merece una certificacion tonueliana , bertok sueltalo y luego si quieres lo sigues violeteando en la trinchera :XX:


----------



## Abner (20 Jun 2013)

cómo lo ves pollastre? Ves ya acumulación?


----------



## ghkghk (20 Jun 2013)

Sacyr repartiendo estopa.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## inversobres (20 Jun 2013)

Esta es la noticia: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ina-frena-liquidez-al-sistema-financiero.html


----------



## alimon (20 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sacyr repartiendo estopa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2





Joder Sacyr. 

El chicharro de los chicharros, Su pu-ta madre que bamboleos que da.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

en algun momento va a tener lugar un flash crash muy rico :baba:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (20 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en algun momento va a tener lugar un flash crash muy rico :baba:



Cuando no estas cambiando de opinión cada 5 minutos pierdes mucha credibilidad.


----------



## J-Z (20 Jun 2013)

Sacyr mierda hermosa se va a 3 pavos easy.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Cuando no estas cambiando de opinión cada 5 minutos pierdes mucha credibilidad.



y cuando me mantengo firme tambien


----------



## paulistano (20 Jun 2013)

Este pajarito ha comprado 10.000 sacyres.. A 2,224 y 2,225......y aun no se lo cree..... 

Y lo que es peor, no tiene ni puta idea de que hacer ahora


----------



## J-Z (20 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y cuando me mantengo firme tambien



Firme se mantiene pandoro contigo.


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Este pajarito ha comprado 10.000 sacyres.. A 2,224 y 2,225......y aun no se lo cree.....
> 
> Y lo que es peor, no tiene ni puta idea de que hacer ahora



Pues mantenerse como un valiente para sacarle un montón de platita.
(Haga lo que su conciencia y bolsillo le dicte).


----------



## Krim (20 Jun 2013)

Yo sigo dentro de Sacyr. Me parece que las velas verdes mandan (lo que probablemente quiere decir que deberíais salir todos huyendo).


----------



## Sealand (20 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Este pajarito ha comprado 10.000 sacyres.. A 2,224 y 2,225......y aun no se lo cree.....
> 
> Y lo que es peor, no tiene ni puta idea de que hacer ahora



Es usted un valiente (o un temerario), pero quien no arriesga no come caviar :Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (20 Jun 2013)

Lo siento compis. 

Me han comprado del tirón las diez mil a 2,30.....A alguien no le tiembla el pulso para comprar. 

Seguimos de cerca el valor.


----------



## J-Z (20 Jun 2013)

Precioso guano señores :Aplauso: y mañana se verá si rompen o no el lateral mierdista.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (20 Jun 2013)

La pérdida de los 5 euros del SAN sería el broche perfecto para este día de guano.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2013)

Mañana puede ser un día muy curioso


----------



## paulistano (20 Jun 2013)

Spread janusiano ahí sigue dando pasta.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

cerramos cortos sp500 1613-1595 abrimos largos ibex por vencimientos 7800 :Baile:


----------



## J-Z (20 Jun 2013)

gato de mierda media hora rayandome con el guano y ahora mete largo puto trollaco de mierda


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Jun 2013)

Sr. Muertoviviente, después de dos días de gloria para el gran zahorí, oráculo de Delfos, maestro de la umirdad, el conosimiento y la FED, no tengo suficientes calificativos para reconocer su sabiduría.
Le agradecería que, a lo largo de la tarde. cuando su tladeo se lo permita, nos haga un análisis profundo de la situación. Háganos ver la luz a las incautas gacelas.
Se lo agradeceré de todo corazón y con un thancks.


----------



## mataresfacil (20 Jun 2013)

j-z dijo:


> gato de mierda media hora rayandome con el guano y ahora mete largo puto trollaco de mierda



Pero hombre, a estas alturas con esas? ni puto caso al jato, el vive en un universo paralelo donde las plusvis sin infinitas y los indices y las resistencias estan hechos con numeros de regaliz.

Simplemente saltatelo.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

j-z dijo:


> gato de mierda media hora rayandome con el guano y ahora mete largo puto trollaco de mierda



veo que lo ass pillado tio , bien por ti :Aplauso:


----------



## Tonto Simon (20 Jun 2013)

Fuera de Sacyr y tal:fiufiu: Me quedo en liquidez

A observar mañana FCC y Sacyr porque a nada que el indice acompañe dan patadon palante


----------



## J-Z (20 Jun 2013)

Sacyr va como un cohete, no es momento de saltar.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (20 Jun 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Fuera de Sacyr y tal:fiufiu: Me quedo en liquidez



yo me quedo dentro, después de lo de hoy ejto solo pue ir p'arriba


----------



## Ilustrador (20 Jun 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> yo me quedo dentro, después de lo de hoy ejto solo pue ir p'arriba



Eso mismo pueden estar pensando las gacelas del popular...


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (20 Jun 2013)

Ilustrador dijo:


> Eso mismo pueden estar pensando las gacelas del popular...



Hombre yo lo digo porque con la que está cayendo, Sacyr va a cerrar con un +1.8%.
Popular lleva un -6.9%. Yo no sabría que hacer si tuviera populares la verdad.


----------



## Tonto Simon (20 Jun 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Sacyr va como un cohete, no es momento de saltar.



Mi punto de entrada tampoco era especialmente bueno, llevaba poca carga, y tu has visto los indices????::


----------



## paulistano (20 Jun 2013)

No quiero que se me quede cara de lila mañana.... Compradas 5.000 a mercado. 

Mañana más.


----------



## Krim (20 Jun 2013)

Ilustrador dijo:


> Eso mismo pueden estar pensando las gacelas del popular...



Creo que en absoluto es comparable. El Popular se está pegando la ostia padre, y Sacyr ha tenido lo que a mi me parece un fallo bajista en la jornada más fácil para guanear...


----------



## J-Z (20 Jun 2013)

Yo veo que sube un 3, y los indices bajan un 3.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Sr. Muertoviviente, después de dos días de gloria para el gran zahorí, oráculo de Delfos, maestro de la umirdad, el conosimiento y la FED, no tengo suficientes calificativos para reconocer su sabiduría.
> Le agradecería que, a lo largo de la tarde. cuando su tladeo se lo permita, nos haga un análisis profundo de la situación. Háganos ver la luz a las incautas gacelas.
> Se lo agradeceré de todo corazón y con un thancks.



la cosa esta clara , rompemos los soportes que importan y nos vamos al carajo , si cargo largos es solo pa aprovechar los vencimientos que suelen ser alcistas , pero el ibex como mucho va a llegar a los 8000 , a menos que los gringos hagan hoy un reversal del carajo , seria muy improbable pero hasta el rabo todo es toro aunque alguno del toro solo le guste el rabo , por eso apuran tanto


----------



## Ilustrador (20 Jun 2013)

Ok, fallo mío. Pensaba que guaneaba también.

Pues nada, no es comparable. Tan sólo espero que la jugada os salga lo mejor posible!


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Jun 2013)

Le doy el thanks prometido pero, no se ha lusido, teniendo en cuenta su conosimiento.
Esperaba algo más de ustec en un día como hoy.
Esperaba algún gráfico, citas a la jran bajista y jran alcista en el mismo párrafo, las bollingers etc.
Aún está a tiempo, Le prometo otro thanks.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

espere a que se refleje el cierre de hoy para analizar el ibex mas en profundidad , le adelanto que en semanal , la parte baja de bollinger esta en los 7770


----------



## Mr. Brightside (20 Jun 2013)

El cierre de la bolsa parece un parte de guerra. Han rematado al final.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

ventas masivas de gacelas , esto deberia producir un fuerte rally alcista , el problema es que hemos roto los soportes que importan , asi que lo mas probable es que se produciran rebotes fueltes seguidos de caidas fueltes , hasta despiojarnos de las gacelillas que van cortas , a menos que hoy los gringos hagan un reversal traidor :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 17:47 ----------

mañana veo un cierre en los 8000 , para el lunes comenzar en esos 8000 y guanear inmediatamente , siempre que hoy los gringos no hagan un reversal traidor que les lleve a recuperar la alcista que ahora pasa por los alrededores de los 1620 contado , si eso sucediese volariamos por encima de la jran bajista ienso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ventas masivas de gacelas , esto deberia producir un fuerte rally alcista , el problema es que hemos roto los soportes que importan , asi que lo mas probable es que se produciran rebotes fueltes seguidos de caidas fueltes , hasta despiojarnos de las gacelillas que van cortas , a menos que hoy los gringos hagan un reversal traidor :fiufiu:
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 17:47 ----------
> 
> mañana veo un cierre en los 8000 , para el lunes comenzar en esos 8000 y guanear inmediatamente , siempre que hoy los gringos no hagan un reversal traidor que les lleve a recuperar la alcista que ahora pasa por los alrededores de los 1620 contado , si eso sucediese volariamos por encima de la jran bajista ienso:



Ahora se ha esmerado más en el análisis.
Me encantan sus gráficos, ese barroquismo de líneas.
Gracias. Hoy le hincho a thanks si sigue así de aplicado.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ventas masivas de gacelas , esto deberia producir un fuerte rally alcista , el problema es que hemos roto los soportes que importan , asi que lo mas probable es que se produciran rebotes fueltes seguidos de caidas fueltes , hasta despiojarnos de las gacelillas que van cortas , a menos que hoy los gringos hagan un reversal traidor :fiufiu:
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 17:47 ----------
> 
> mañana veo un cierre en los 8000 , para el lunes comenzar en esos 8000 y guanear inmediatamente , siempre que hoy los gringos no hagan un reversal traidor que les lleve a recuperar la alcista que ahora pasa por los alrededores de los 1620 contado , si eso sucediese volariamos por encima de la jran bajista ienso:



Pinte un par de líneas más, que le ha quedado muy soso el gráfico. 

La explicación de bajará si no sube, lo que hará que haya un reversal que sea de gran subida a menos que lo tiren hacia abajo sí me ha quedado más claro.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## pollastre (20 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> cómo lo ves pollastre? Ves ya acumulación?




Lo que veo es la pedazo siesta de dos horazas que me acabo de echar :: ¿ Qué hora es ? 

Dejé stop profit con la mitad de carga de la posición para la parada prevista del 792x y...

oh wait ::


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Ahora se ha esmerado más en el análisis.
> Me encantan sus gráficos, ese barroquismo de líneas.
> Gracias. Hoy le hincho a thanks si sigue así de aplicado.



fijese que las dos lineas rojas puntiadas bajistas , son la jran bajista y su paralela , la alcista roja puntiada ligeramente alcista es la jran alcista perdida que el ibex perdio en marzo 2012 y las otras lineas son de probables figuras tecnicas que imagine borracho o en sueños


----------



## Abner (20 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo que veo es la pedazo siesta de dos horazas que me acabo de echar :: ¿ Qué hora es ?
> 
> Dejé stop profit con la mitad de carga de la posición para la parada prevista del 792x y...
> 
> oh wait ::



Qué envidia. Quién pudiera jodio. Por las plusvis y la siesta ::

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenienteDan (20 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo que veo es la pedazo siesta de dos horazas que me acabo de echar :: ¿ Qué hora es ?
> 
> Dejé stop profit con la mitad de carga de la posición para la parada prevista del 792x y...
> 
> oh wait ::



A sus pies maestro :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2013)

Póngame 3 y cuarto de culibex.

Nos vamos p'arriba

Mode gacela on


----------



## Antigona (20 Jun 2013)

Caídas del 3.5% en la bolsa europea, caídas ahora mismo del 1.5% en la bolsa de USA, caída del 5% en el oro a punto de perder los 1300, subida del 7% de la prima de riesgo hasta los 320, caída del euro, etc etc...

CONCLUSIÓN: Día APOTEÓSICO para el guano y la afición bajista.  Algunos tenéis que estar explotando del gusto :XX::XX: Habrá que estar atentos a posibles rebotes, pero con esta caída tan fuerte, a ver quién se pone largo mañana... ¿Más cortos? ¿Estamos ante la correción pronosticada? ¿Acabaremos mañana viernes también en rojo? Podría ser una señal definitiva para abrir el lunes también en rojo o plano y consolidar pérdidas y redefinir nuevos soportes y resistencias con el mercado ya corregido o a la baja.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

todo seria perfecto si el konkorde no marcara aluvion de ventas de gaceleridos , si los gringos recuperasen la alcista hoy se iva a abe un pollon ienso:


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Jun 2013)

mensaje borrado pedirle permiso a *Mulder* (creo que la acabo de liar)


----------



## TenienteDan (20 Jun 2013)

Que noble es el S&P comparado con la mierda del IBEX.

Tal vez sigamos para guano brutal, pero el caso es que casi siempre rebota donde debe hacerlo y se le pueden sacar unos pipillos. Ya depende de cada uno si se quiere arriesgar a coger un movimiento más amplio, vender la mitad, subir el SL a BE o cerrar.







---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 18:05 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> en espera por el maese le puedo decir lo que veo yo:
> 
> En DAX
> 
> a 17:10 metieron un paquetito medio-gordo de +3000(no me parece definitivo) pero.....



Esto.... ehh.... no se yo :S:S:S:S:S


----------



## Krim (20 Jun 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> en espera por el maese le puedo decir lo que veo yo:
> 
> En DAX
> 
> a 17:10 metieron un paquetito medio-gordo de +3000(no me parece definitivo) pero.....



No por mucho madrugar amanece más temprano.
No por mucho madrugar amanece más temprano.
No por mucho madrugar amanece más temprano.
No por mucho madrugar amanece más temprano.
No por mucho madrugar amanece más temprano.
No por mucho madrugar amanece más temprano.
No por mucho madrugar amanece más temprano.
No por mucho madrugar amanece más temprano.
No por mucho madrugar amanece más temprano.
No por mucho madrugar amanece más temprano.
No por mucho madrugar amanece más temprano.
No por mucho madrugar amanece más temprano.


----------



## fyahball (20 Jun 2013)

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## pollastre (20 Jun 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Esto.... ehh.... no se yo :S:S:S:S:S




CdC, aquí control. Tenemos una brecha de seguridad, avisen a Il Dottore Mulder.

Repito, hemos sido comprometidos, inicien protocolo de contención ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2013)

fyahball dijo:


> una pregunta: que info muestra esto? son operaciones reales supongo, de donde sale esta info? no sé si aquí se puede ver como se meten bancos e instituciones a saco, voy a estudiar y seguirlo,... conozco un trader institucional que dice que incluso las instituciones hacen mete saca rápido, a él p.e. le ponen un límite de lo que puede durar un trade :8:



Esas preguntas sólo las puede responder el gran hacedor....

---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 18:19 ----------




pollastre dijo:


> CdC, aquí control. Tenemos una brecha de seguridad, avisen a Il Dottore Mulder.
> 
> Repito, hemos sido comprometidos, inicien protocolo de contención ::::::


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2013)

Alpha ha hecho lo presumible, al menos rebotar algo en los mínimos de septiembre del año pasado.

Esta mañana decíamos que era posible ver al SP en 159X y luego rebotar hasta 1620. Lo primero lo ha hecho y ahora está en lo segundo.


----------



## silverwindow (20 Jun 2013)

lo de sacyr es como muy bulgaro no? todo guaneado y al bicha en verde


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Thanks Janus, lo de 2,60 se ve bien, pero que 4 fuesen resistencia (sin ver lo que pasó ayer) no se como se pueden entender de antemano.
> 
> También he de decir que he visto que 2,60 es el 50% de la subida desde minimos a 4€ y que donde se giró ayer era el 50% de la bajada desde el último máximo (7,XX€).



Resistencia muy definida en sept-oct de 2011.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

me voy a hechar una siestecita , vuelvo para ver el cierre gringo


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2013)

Pueden venir unos días de Peponians curiosos, curiosos.

Mañana es importante ver lo que pasa


----------



## paulistano (20 Jun 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> no es mía, es de MULDER pero pa los amigos (anda desaparecido ultimamente)



Pa los amigos?? 

Y Mulder que opina de que esto lo vea todo el mundo? 

No se, no se..... Hay tanto mirón por aquí, alguno de ellos indeseable que....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jun 2013)

No me gustaria para nada que los mericanos remontaran a la mitad de la vela matadora de apertura. Esto mañana haria palidecer la salud del sargento.

---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 18:39 ----------

Sr. Vmmp29 estamos como para mandarle de espia algun sitio. No se lo tome a mal, pero vamos...

---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 18:41 ----------

Se me estan adelantando, no ya veras, si al final me quedo sin poder pagar la luz.
HEI.DE: Resumen para HEIDELBERGCEMENT- Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## pollastre (20 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pa los amigos??
> 
> Y Mulder que opina de que esto lo vea todo el mundo?
> 
> No se, no se..... Hay tanto mirón por aquí, alguno de ellos indeseable que....











P'abernos matao, Ludmila.... enga, saca el coche de la charca y vamonos pa'casa...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pa los amigos??
> 
> Y Mulder que opina de que esto lo vea todo el mundo?
> 
> No se, no se..... Hay tanto mirón por aquí, alguno de ellos indeseable que....



Bueno, tambien el Dr. puede poner clave de acceso de 128bits en cuanto le molesten visitas extrañas, nada grave.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Jun 2013)

Mr.P una preguntilla ya de tarde que debe hacer como 9 horas y media que dejo de trabajal.

Ayer por la noche en la ultima hora se vio volumen mas de lo normal?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> [/SPOILER]
> P'abernos matao, Ludmila.... enga, saca el coche de la charca y vamonos pa'casa...



Curre algo cojoncios ya, queremos de saber!!!!


----------



## torrefacto (20 Jun 2013)

Como veis MDF para entrar a largo señores??

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## fyahball (20 Jun 2013)

......................................


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2013)

Si se encuentran por la calle con esta traficante de cacahuetes, denuncien a la policia. Es muy peligrosa....



Spoiler














:fiufiu: ::


----------



## tarrito (20 Jun 2013)

qué nivel ... a la altura del chiste del perro de nombre "mistetas" que se pierde por el parque :ouch:


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pa los amigos??
> 
> Y Mulder que opina de que esto lo vea todo el mundo?
> 
> No se, no se..... Hay tanto mirón por aquí, alguno de ellos indeseable que....



bueno ya esta borrado pensé que estaba en la casa de campo lo he estropeado y fastidiado ahora ya está, asumo mi responsabilidad


----------



## ponzi (20 Jun 2013)

Esto se empieza a poner interesante, 3 días mas así y saldré de compras

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## fyahball (20 Jun 2013)

----------------------------------------


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> qué nivel ... a la altura del chiste del perro de nombre "mistetas" que se pierde por el parque :ouch:



el chiste es una excusa para poner boobies Mon, una excusa.....


----------



## ponzi (20 Jun 2013)

silverwindow dijo:


> lo de sacyr es como muy bulgaro no? todo guaneado y al bicha en verde



Duro esta muy bien porque no tienen deuda tienen buenos margenes y una buena rentabilidad del capital....sin embargo a lo que me refería en el otro post ...Mirar cash flow operations



Por el tipo de negocio que tienen hay años que el negocio no genera caja aunque de beneficios, dependen de conseguir proyectos al menos una vez cada 3 años igual que le pasa a técnicas reunidas, al ser un negocio sin deudas y con una buena caja se lo pueden permitir..


Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2013)

fyahball dijo:


> joé, esto era un secreto??? jojojo, venga, no me hagáis reir



No es secreto hamijo, pero es el trabajo de un conforero que comparte de forma altruista con el resto. Fíjese que algunos hasta han conseguido ganar plata con esos datos, incluso yo alguna que otra vez 

¿Que pasa? Pues que este foro lo lee mucha gente, y puede que algún profesional también lo haga, o quizás algún búlgaro y mediante ingeniería inversa, le levante el trabajo a nuestro insigne Dr.

Pero bueno, usted es libre de reirse de lo que quiera y tal.


----------



## ponzi (20 Jun 2013)

Mirar es un mal que también padece técnicas reunidas...aun así he descubierto una forma de valoración bastante buena para estos negocios y es intentar comprar siempre por debajo del activo corriente.Es decir si quieres comprar con un 25% de descuento y tienen 2500 mill *0,75.....1875 mill. 




Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghkghk (20 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No es secreto hamijo, pero es el trabajo de un conforero que comparte de forma altruista con el resto. Fíjese que algunos hasta han conseguido ganar plata con esos datos, incluso yo alguna que otra vez
> 
> ¿Que pasa? Pues que este foro lo lee mucha gente, y puede que algún profesional también lo haga, o quizás algún búlgaro y mediante ingeniería inversa, le levante el trabajo a nuestro insigne Dr.
> 
> Pero bueno, usted es libre de reirse de lo que quiera y tal.



Yo pediria a los foreros Krim y Fyahball que eliminan sus citas. No sé si es relevante o no, pero sé que el forero Mulder tiene derecho a que se respete la confidencialidad de su trabajo.

Si se borra, en dos días esto es agua de borrajas sin importancia.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ilustrador (20 Jun 2013)

Guybrush, las colinas tienen ojos. Ciertamente tienes razón, hay que andarse con cuidado.


----------



## juanfer (20 Jun 2013)

Ilustrador dijo:


> Eso mismo pueden estar pensando las gacelas del popular...



Las gacelas del popular ahora estarán pensando que mañana van a pillar unas cuantas decenas de miles mas de acciones para piramidar total están a precio de saldo.

Porque tienen que tener muchas gacelas desde el 2009 muchos haciendo POP, porque suguramente entraron sin STOP.


----------



## mpbk (20 Jun 2013)

el de francia y rajoy diciendo que va la cosa parriba y la bolsa pabajo, igual que zp:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKFHYggqE3k


----------



## juanfer (20 Jun 2013)

Estas caidas, son pequeñas correcciones, les paso un enlace de lo que paso en Octubre del 1987 una caida del SP de 34,19%.

https://www.tradingview.com/v/WwN6HHVe/


----------



## paulistano (20 Jun 2013)

Se anima el sp..... 

Mañana habrá que irse de acampada al monte para no estará tentado a entrar..... Madre mía que hostia..... A ver si cierra asi


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (20 Jun 2013)

Ojo al sp que se nos va por el sumidero


----------



## fyahball (20 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo pediria a los foreros Krim y Fyahball que eliminan sus citas. No sé si es relevante o no, pero sé que el forero Mulder tiene derecho a que se respete la confidencialidad de su trabajo.
> 
> Si se borra, en dos días esto es agua de borrajas sin importancia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Voy a quitar todo ahora, lo siento,


----------



## jopitxujo (20 Jun 2013)

Vaya día mas rojizo y a ver mañana, mejor no pensarlo.:abajo:


La única alegría la de Nokia.:


----------



## Cantor (20 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esto merece una certificacion tonueliana , bertok sueltalo y luego si quieres lo sigues violeteando en la trinchera :XX:



joder, casi le doy un thanks al gato!!! :XX:
menuda tarde me he perdido pa hincharme a reir... sí que tenemos buenos espías sí...como se nota que el pollo está contento, se ve que los tenía de corbata :XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Jun 2013)

fyahball dijo:


> Voy a quitar todo ahora, lo siento,



gracias por hacerlo


----------



## silverwindow (20 Jun 2013)

Que gracia me hace cuando se empieza a apreciar el sindrome "_puedo mover millones con mis comentarios_",joder como el hilo del oro, la gente se piensa que por poner "ejto va _parriba_" en una mierdaforo de hispanistan van a mover la cotizacion a nivel_ internacional_.Pero bueno, cada cual con su dinero que haga lo que le salga del rabo y piense lo que quiera.eso si, luego a reclamar al _bulgaro_.

Ahi esta para quien lo quiera.


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Jun 2013)

Largas tardes 1592(c). DAX en soporte 7900.

Qué alguien confirme que Felinus Jalapeñus va corto!!! ::


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Estas caidas, son pequeñas correcciones, les paso un enlace de lo que paso en Octubre del 1987 una caida del SP de 34,19%.
> 
> https://www.tradingview.com/v/WwN6HHVe/



Están sólo probando los quemadores del crematorio...


----------



## fyahball (20 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Están sólo probando los quemadores del crematorio...



En la biografia de Martin Schwarts que me estoy leyendo explica esta bajada histórica del 87 que el acertó,... para compensar cuenta en otro capítulo como perdió un millón de dólares en un día :ouch:

la biografia está en pdf buscando en google y se llama "pit bull"


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Jun 2013)

silverwindow dijo:


> Que gracia me hace cuando se empieza a apreciar el sindrome "*puedo mover millones con mis comentarios"*,joder como el hilo del oro, la gente se piensa que por poner "ejto va _parriba_" en una mierdaforo de hispanistan van a mover la cotizacion a nivel_ internacional_.Pero bueno, cada cual con su dinero que haga lo que le salga del rabo y piense lo que quiera.eso si, luego a reclamar al _bulgaro_.
> 
> Ahi esta para quien lo quiera.



Si te llamas ghkghk puedes hacerlo. De hecho, un amigo común, Mario Dragui, siempre le consulta antes de cada rueda de prensa sobre lo que puede o no puede decir....


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Jun 2013)

Vamos!!!! 7 puntitos que este finde es de tres días


----------



## azkunaveteya (20 Jun 2013)

por comentar. muchos valores-bancos TOP estan en soportes o rotos en un 2% solo. y el Dax creo que ronda.

Si los bluechip estos dias van en su busqueda, veis posible los 6700 para el mismo julio?


----------



## juanfer (20 Jun 2013)

Hoy la Fed hacen una inyección de 3.5billion. Sera en la ultima hora como siempre.


----------



## Claca (20 Jun 2013)

Algunas ideas de objetivos si se pierden soportes, rondan un 5% abajo:


----------



## alimon (20 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Hoy la Fed hacen una inyección de 3.5billion. Sera en la ultima hora como siempre.



Ya puede hacerla de eso y de 2 kg de farlopa por broker, pa ver si se ponen eufóricos, o mañana nos vamos otro -5% mínimo.


----------



## Hinel (20 Jun 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> por comentar. muchos valores-bancos TOP estan en soportes o rotos en un 2% solo. y el Dax creo que ronda.
> 
> Si los bluechip estos dias van en su busqueda, veis posible los 6700 para el mismo julio?



Mañana hay vencimientos. Esta sesión, sin ver las cinco siguientes, no es de fiar.


----------



## juanfer (20 Jun 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> por comentar. muchos valores-bancos TOP estan en soportes o rotos en un 2% solo. y el Dax creo que ronda.
> 
> Si los bluechip estos dias van en su busqueda, veis posible los 6700 para el mismo julio?



Como poder, hoy hemos tocado los 7786, con un recorrido de 270 puntos. La semana que viene viene la troika y el Fmi, podrían pedir el rescate total.


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2013)

Realmente no ha pasado nada en el corto plazo pero lo que ha ocurrido es muy importante en el medio plazo.

La vela roja de hoy no la han hecho las gacelas si no las manos fuertes. Han dejado muy claro que en cuanto al culibex hasta aquí hemos llegado. Ahora podrán tardar en tirarlo lo que quieran pero será un hecho

Mientras tanto, el SP y el DAX ahí siguen jojojo.

Puta mierda de culibex ::, expaña está muerta económicamente.


----------



## juanfer (20 Jun 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Ya puede hacerla de eso y de 2 kg de farlopa por broker, pa ver si se ponen eufóricos, o mañana nos vamos otro -5% mínimo.



Hay que tener Fed. Una vela verde joderia a muchos cortos.


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Si ver cómo está la situación en el EX50, da mucho más miedo de lo que está pasando dentro del Stoxx Europe 600, ya que tenemos a valores cayendo el 15% nada menos .
> 
> sacado de la weh de carpatos , esto merece una certificacion tonueliana , bertok sueltalo y luego si quieres lo sigues violeteando en la trinchera :XX:


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2013)

Dale veterana .... que tu sabes más de la cuenta. No te hagas!!!!

---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 21:35 ----------

Gacelos, el mercado se ha puesto muy serio. Ahora uno se juega mucho dinero porque las bajadas son intensas, masivas y totalmente "a bloque".

Salvo emboscadas a cara perro, mejor estar en la barrera. Si esto se pone serio y a la vista de lo que han subido muchos valores, no va a ser difícil ver un -10% diario en algunos de ellos.

Sirva como nota el más del 22% de subida en el VIX, ya por encima de 20 usd y el SP en techa. Ojo.


----------



## Abner (20 Jun 2013)

Bueno, que nadie me haga caso, pero....

Saldo leoncio: 4000 contratos. 

Nivel abierto 7876(f)

Hemos visto, o vamos a ver en breve, el mínimo absoluto de una buena temporada.

Recojo owneds también a domicilio ::


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2013)

Los gamusos y los FuckerCC vais a sufrir de lo lindo si el mercado se pone a mirar hacia el guano.


----------



## J-Z (20 Jun 2013)

Otia parece que van en serio el SP, y el jato largo jajaja


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2013)

Futuros del ibex

7777

Jur Jur


----------



## paulistano (20 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Bueno, que nadie me haga caso, pero....
> 
> Saldo leoncio: 4000 contratos.
> 
> ...



Tendra su owned sr. Abner, y el numero de mi cuenta como la cosa salga mal:no:

Ahora fuera coñas, yo creo que al nivel que va a abrir mañana el ibex merece la pena probar un larguito.


----------



## Abner (20 Jun 2013)

Hostia puta. No había visto el SP. Menos mal que todavía no he abierto el etf. 

Mmm, casi que espero a mañana a ver qué ocurre.....


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2013)

Bastantes metaleras de plata y oro se enfrentan a bajadas del 60% adicional. Lo vamos a ver.


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Jun 2013)

Buenas, ¿el gato no se ha despertado todavía de la siesta postcogorza?
Que raro que no ande minuseando por aquí con el saco guano que está cayendo.


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2013)

Las solares chinas están a punto de desarmar las configuraciones alcistas. De momento no hay explosión de papel pero ojo que están bajando fuerte y cuando aparezca el papel se pueden dar el paseo "gama alta".


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Jun 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Otia parece que van en serio el SP, y *el jato largo *jajaja



Joderrrrrrr eso se avisa que está a punto de saltarme el SL.

Ahora mismo me persono en la PAJ (Plataforma Afectados por Jalapeños).


----------



## paulistano (20 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos cortos sp500 1613-1595 abrimos largos ibex por vencimientos 7800 :Baile:





Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenas, ¿el gato no se ha despertado todavía de la siesta postcogorza?
> Que raro que no ande minuseando por aquí con el saco guano que está cayendo.



Tio masclet, el jato esta abora mismo con pandoro....:Baile:


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Jun 2013)

Por el poder de Berni!!!!


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Tio masclet, el jato esta abora mismo con pandoro....:Baile:



Dijo que se iba a echar una siesta. Pero claro, no caí, Pandoro acababa de llamar a su puerta invitándole a echarse unos revolcones.


----------



## J-Z (20 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Futuros del ibex
> 
> 7777
> 
> Jur Jur



El churribex se lo juega todo mañana o reversal o 6miles.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Jun 2013)

Janus me has dejado con ganas de saber más de las Prisas...
Que intriga.


----------



## paulistano (20 Jun 2013)

Salvo error u omision por mi parte, hoy no he visto a Fran....


----------



## J-Z (20 Jun 2013)

Estara inflado de daikiris en miami bitch pa ver la final enbiei.


----------



## Tio Masclet (20 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Salvo error u omision por mi parte, hoy no he visto a Fran....



Espero que a él no lo tenga engatusado también Pandoro.


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Janus me has dejado con ganas de saber más de las Prisas...
> Que intriga.



No me quiero meter en un lío. Sabéis que soy valiente pero esto es otra liga. Lo veremos pronto, si no lo joden en Tres Cantos.


----------



## sr.anus (20 Jun 2013)

sin palabras, un consuelo es que de lo que llevo del ibex, es lo que mejor se ha comportado. Pero puntos de sutura igual


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No me quiero meter en un lío. Sabéis que soy valiente pero esto es otra liga. Lo veremos pronto, si no lo joden en Tres Cantos.



Solo avise cuando hay que disparar ::


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2013)

La suerte también es importante en la bolsa. Yo la he tenido al salir en Gamesa y FCC en máximos y en los días más o menos en los que el SP ha confirmado el techo. Suerte pero también vale.

No se dejen llevar por las convicciones. Los ojos dictan y velones rojos y muy amplios en valores que llegan a resistencias después de muchas subidas = VENDER.

---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 22:09 ----------

Bernie's team action.

Workers Printing Money In 1909 [PHOTO] - Business Insider


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2013)

Índices y metales al desplome de forma simultanea.

En serio foreros, andad con cuidado. Es en momento así cuando se hacen las pérdidas del año y las pilladas de inversor a largo.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

los gringos han dejado un gap de los de verdad , entre 1629-1625 contado :fiufiu:


la jugada es mañana cerrar los gaps para el lunes reanudar las caidas , porsupuesto el indice mas bajista de todos los tiempos no podra cerrar su gap


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los gringos han dejado un gap de los de verdad , entre 1629-1625 contado :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> la jugada es mañana cerrar los gaps para el lunes reanudar las caidas , porsupuesto el indice mas bajista de todos los tiempos no podra cerrar su gap



muyayo, si supieras algo de bolsa, sabrías que las caídas de verdad se hacen sin cerrar el GAP.

Cuando se abren las puertas del infierno, se hace para no cerrarlas en mucho tiempo.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> muyayo, si supieras algo de bolsa, sabrías que las caídas de verdad se hacen sin cerrar el GAP.
> 
> Cuando se abren las puertas del infierno, se hace para no cerrarlas en mucho tiempo.



mañana es vencimiento trimestral bertok to pue pasar


----------



## Zparo reincidente (20 Jun 2013)

dureza extrema

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/434457-operacion-metal-hammer-martillo-de-acero-comienza-dolor-extremo.html


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Jun 2013)

muchas veces se habla de gap en el sp500 , pero estos nunca aparecen en el proreal , pues el de hoy si que a aparecido :bla:


----------



## atman (20 Jun 2013)

entro un moento a ver como a ido la cosa y me vengo por aquí a decir...

"un bote, dos botes, gacela el que no bote..." jajaja... espero no equivocarme, que noe stoy andar encima de eio... he puesto 3 minis... si mañana no abre muy rojo le meteré otros 3 ("creo", "pienso", "espero").

Creo que ahora sí hemos marcado como Dios manda, toca rebote y luego... guanotopía!!!


----------



## j.w.pepper (20 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Los gamusos y los FuckerCC vais a sufrir de lo lindo si el mercado se pone a mirar hacia el guano.



Y los sacyrosos?


Cosas veredes amigo Sancho


----------



## MateAmargo (20 Jun 2013)

visto en:Liquidation - Stocks, Bonds, Commodities Collapse | Zero Hedge


----------



## jaialro (20 Jun 2013)

Hoy queda confirmado que esto pasa a bajista. El techo esta hecho y toca bajar a los infiernos de mordor.


----------



## itaka (20 Jun 2013)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> dureza extrema
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/434457-operacion-metal-hammer-martillo-de-acero-comienza-dolor-extremo.html




artista, como va la operación del verano con colonial, ¿sigues dentro ?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> muchas veces se habla de gap en el sp500 , pero estos nunca aparecen en el proreal , pues el de hoy si que a aparecido :bla:



Que es eso rojo que le cuelga al sp.


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mañana es vencimiento trimestral bertok to pue pasar



Jato, estudia un poco los conceptos de hueco de fuga o ruptura, hueo de continuidad y hueco de agotamiento.

Algunos nos dedicamos a esto cuando todavía no te habían salido pelos en los huevos ::

---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 20:50 ----------




jaialro dijo:


> Hoy queda confirmado que esto pasa a bajista. El techo esta hecho y toca bajar a los infiernos de mordor.



En el SP todavía queda techo por formar.

Se necesita tiempo pero ya ha quedado claro que el culibex no sube.

Lo veremos rondando los 4000 y volverá el ilustre Aquí No Hay Quien Viva.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2013)

Croña!!

La coalición griega no llega a un acuerdo y todo apunta a una ruptura del Gobierno - elEconomista.es


----------



## juanfer (20 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Croña!!
> 
> La coalición griega no llega a un acuerdo y todo apunta a una ruptura del Gobierno - elEconomista.es



Solo faltaba que los griegos aporten su granito de arena.


----------



## itaka (20 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Solo faltaba que los griegos aporten su granito de arena.



Al final el verano va a ser calentito


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (20 Jun 2013)

CRASH BOLSA USA 2013-2014, habrá empezado ya? Como USA empiece a caer fuerte, bien sea por las palabras de Bernake de la retirada de estímulos, por el abismo fiscal, o por el motivo que sea... Me da que el IBEX se va a 5000, y si, he dicho bien... si el IBEX tocó 6000 puntos con USA casi en máximos, imaginaros donde se puede ir el IBEX si la bolsa USA se empieza a torcer porque se acaba la "cocaína" de la Reserva Federal (Fed) y sus facilidades monetarias (máquina de hacer billetes) 

Los crash bursátiles no tardan más de 7-8 años, es puro ciclo. Y llevan subiendo desde febrero 2009 (y sin parar) 

Cómo invertir pequeñas cantidades. Inversión low cost: warrants, quinielas, bitcoin, oro y apuestas: Crash Bolsa New York (USA) 2013-2014 

Ojito, porque en este escenario, España sufriría y mucho,.. se está sufriendo ahora y es una crisis "regional", de los países del sur del Mediterráneo... imaginaos otro Lehman Brothers, o otra catástrofe bursátil en USA, a donde nos podemos ir


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Y los sacyrosos?
> 
> 
> Cosas veredes amigo Sancho



Sacyr es realmente magnífica a nivel técnico pero más le vale no perder los 2 euros. Lo está haciendo de libro y el retroceso hasta 2 ya lo tuvo. Volver ahí sería un síntoma muy importante de debilidad de la estructura alcista.


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2013)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> CRASH BOLSA USA 2013-2014, habrá empezado ya? Como USA empiece a caer fuerte, bien sea por las palabras de Bernake de la retirada de estímulos, por el abismo fiscal, o por el motivo que sea... Me da que el IBEX se va a 5000, y si, he dicho bien... si el IBEX tocó 6000 puntos con USA casi en máximos, imaginaros donde se puede ir el IBEX si la bolsa USA se empieza a torcer porque se acaba la "cocaína" de la Reserva Federal (Fed) y sus facilidades monetarias (máquina de hacer billetes)
> 
> Los crash bursátiles no tardan más de 7-8 años, es puro ciclo. Y llevan subiendo desde febrero 2009 (y sin parar)
> 
> ...



+ de 55 meses de ciclo alcista.

Se va a liar muy gorda.

Y la peña comprando sacyres y gamesas después de haber hecho el movimiento :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Janus (20 Jun 2013)

Nos vamos hacia arriba.

[YOUTUBE]OciYCYiR2X8[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 23:34 ----------




bertok dijo:


> + de 55 meses de ciclo alcista.
> 
> Se va a liar muy gorda.
> 
> Y la peña comprando sacyres y gamesas después de haber hecho el movimiento :ouch::ouch::ouch:



Y vendiendo Gamesas ehhh

---------- Post added 20-jun-2013 at 23:38 ----------

No se pongan muy apocalípticos porque se sigue siendo alcista y mucho. Lo que sucede es que a estas alturas, una simple corrección intermedia se lleva muchos pipos y arruina al más pintado. El SP se asustaría por debajo de 1540 y sobre ese ahora soporte debería hacer una simetría de techo. El DAX por el estilo pero hablando de los 7400.
Las subidas han sido tan abultadas y por tanto tiempo, que un techo de cambio de tendencia requiere varios meses y una figura de bastante amplitud.


----------



## Jucari (21 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Jato, estudia un poco los conceptos de hueco de fuga o ruptura, hueo de continuidad y hueco de agotamiento.
> 
> Algunos nos dedicamos a esto cuando todavía no te habían salido pelos en los huevos ::
> 
> ...



¿donde esta metido Aqui No Hay Quien Viva???..es uno de los ilustres desaparecidos que echo de menos leer...Me encantaba sus niveles de madmax )


----------



## silverwindow (21 Jun 2013)

Bernake: "si de eso a finales de año hablamos de la retirada de estimulos y tal"

Eso no es motivo de guantra cosa es q querian una excusa pal guano mayor.ya veremos q pasa.


----------



## Que viene (21 Jun 2013)

silverwindow dijo:


> Bernake: "si de eso a finales de año hablamos de la retirada de estimulos y tal"
> 
> Eso no es motivo de guantra cosa es q querian una excusa pal guano mayor.ya veremos q pasa.



Han aprovechado que estaba la música alta para tirarse un pedo.


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2013)

Hace tiempo que no se pasa hisholisness por aqui....

Podria contar algo de como esta la calle en brasil, desde alli, que sin duda sera mas clarificador que lo que nos cuenten los mediosienso:

Mehe acordado hoy de el, que decia que a 2,13 se le habia escapado sacyr:ouch:


----------



## Claca (21 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Nos vamos hacia arriba.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]OciYCYiR2X8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Yo estoy con Janus, mirando lo que hay en el gráfico, por ahora las caídas apuntan a ser correctivas, siendo meros retrocesos de los impulsos alcistas. Cuidado, que no todos los índices son iguales, hablo del DAX, por ejemplo -en el gráfico que he colgado se ve, sería ir en busca de la pivot-. 

Si se pierden soportes y se hace ese tramo extra que señalo, entonces veremos con qué ánimo se queda el mercado, pero ahora mismo es aventurado plantearse caídas mucho más severas, aunque eso ya sería un 15% en algunas bolsas, así que tampoco sería como para pensar que no darán cera.


----------



## Krim (21 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo pediria a los foreros Krim y Fyahball que eliminan sus citas. No sé si es relevante o no, pero sé que el forero Mulder tiene derecho a que se respete la confidencialidad de su trabajo.
> 
> Si se borra, en dos días esto es agua de borrajas sin importancia.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



¡No tengo NPI de que he liado, pero editado queda! Si eso me explicas por MP!


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> ¡No tengo NPI de que he liado, pero editado queda! Si eso me explicas por MP!



te lo explico ya que he sido el responsable la página no es mía es de Mulder (le puedes mardar un mp) por favor borra el enlace

gracias


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (21 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> El día 19 habla la Fed.
> Dirán que se acabarán las QEs.
> Entonces saldrá Pandoro y el universo implosionará. ::



Que coste que lo decía de cachondeo yo de bolsa ni zorra idea. :XX:





Pandoro es mi hamijo. :fiufiu:


----------



## peseteuro (21 Jun 2013)

Los japoneses están empalmándose de lo lindo vaya peponian.! Tiene pinta de formación de segundo hombro HCHi así que las bolsas hoy serán más random que una lotería


----------



## Maravedi (21 Jun 2013)

Guanos días bros,Pandoro me despertó sobresaltado y ya no concilio


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> Guanos días bros,Pandoro me despertó sobresaltado y ya no concilio



Ya somos dos:ouch:

Buenos dias, hoy promete.....


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jun 2013)

Comprad, malditos

Que os perdeis el reversal


----------



## j.w.pepper (21 Jun 2013)

Pepón imponte a Pandoro, todo sea por las sacyres

Cosas veredes amigo Sancho


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Jun 2013)

Viernes terminal, cerramos el largo y vamos a currar  1592-1597.5(c).
Pásenlo bien!

Buenos días.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jun 2013)

Una cosa a aclarar, de importancia capital.

Pandoro y Pepón no son antagonistas, de hecho, este es el archienemigo de pepón.







PAndoro es el punisher de los mercados que no perdona malinterpretaciones de los mercados....








Por cierto bertok, ¿te acuerdas del gráfico ese que puse del oro¿(no encuentro el link, pero era este)








:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Maravedi (21 Jun 2013)

Siemprealcistasssssss a sus puestossss!!!!


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Jun 2013)

Guanos dias....

¿Sentimiento alcista por el foro? ienso:ienso: Bien, bien...


----------



## sr.anus (21 Jun 2013)

Buenos dias.
Por España paqueton en dia, pero con proteccion.

Y adjunto a pandoro bailon

[YOUTUBE]LXO-jKksQkM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sealand (21 Jun 2013)

Guanos días, es aquí donde la terapia de grupo?


----------



## FranR (21 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Una cosa a aclarar, de importancia capital.
> 
> Pandoro y Pepón no son antagonistas, de hecho, este es el archienemigo de pepón.
> 
> ...



Pandoro ni es alcista ni Bajista, es bisexual. 

Desde luego la semana está siendo movida, no precisamente para donde quería, pero interesante al máximo Y NOS QUEDA Hoy!!! 

Señores sin dolor no hay gloria! Relajen sus nalgas y disfruten!!! 

Sin niveles.... Sólo dos a medio –corto. 8006 por debajo guano máximo. 7630 suelo de canal a medio


----------



## itaka (21 Jun 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Guanos días, es aquí donde la terapia de grupo?



te hago un hueco en el horno de las gacelas.


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2013)

7.630???

Fran, acojona usted al mas pintao(de verde)::


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

buenos dias de tengais 

viernes de vencimiento trimestral y gaps que cerrar :fiufiu:


----------



## Sealand (21 Jun 2013)

itaka dijo:


> te hago un hueco en el horno de las gacelas.



No, yo estaba en el menú de ayer  hoy solo vengo a ver el espectáculo :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> No, yo estaba en el menú de ayer  hoy solo vengo a ver el espectáculo :fiufiu:



con las sobras de las gacelillas , los leoncios desayunaremos :baba:

---------- Post added 21-jun-2013 at 09:02 ----------

Ahora ya no os reis tanto de esos largos que MV el zahori cargo por vencimientos he ejpertitos :XX:

---------- Post added 21-jun-2013 at 09:04 ----------

soltamos los largos 7800-7870 8:

ejpertitos


----------



## j.w.pepper (21 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> con las sobras de las gacelillas , los leoncios desayunaremos :baba:
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-jun-2013 at 09:02 ----------
> 
> ...



Pandoro no le haría ascuas a comer gatos, todos los días comer gacelas como que resulta un poco abirrido.

Cosas veredes amigo Sancho


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

metemos cortos 7860 :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Jun 2013)

Jó, menudo rebotón de mierda.::::


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

asi que 7630 es la base del canal he flanderERRE :rolleye:

los que querais cargar largos debeis esperar a los 7440 :no:


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2013)

Yo me he qudado quieto.....a punto de darl a comprar, pero no me fiaba un pelo del rebotito ese....es mas, esperaba gap a la baja...


----------



## Sealand (21 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> con las sobras de las gacelillas , los leoncios desayunaremos :baba:



Meta el dinero en bolsa, decían... será divertido, decían... en la cuenta naranja no le ganas nada, decían... :ouch: Ayer lo único seguro que hubo que España ganaba a Thaití ::


----------



## ghkghk (21 Jun 2013)

Me cuenta un amigo con puestecito en uno de los más grandes bancos de España que la gente anda asustada, que hubo mucho jaleo con varios directores generales y que el Shibor es un polvorín.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Jun 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Meta el dinero en bolsa, decían... será divertido, decían... en la cuenta naranja no le ganas nada, decían... :ouch: Ayer lo único seguro que hubo que España ganaba a Thaití ::



Haberte comprado un pisto...:rolleye:


----------



## Burbujilimo (21 Jun 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Meta el dinero en bolsa, decían... será divertido, decían... en la cuenta naranja no le ganas nada, decían... :ouch: Ayer lo único seguro que hubo que España ganaba a Thaití ::



Olvidate de lo que ya hayas perdido, como intentes recuperarlo vas a perder más.

Create una cuenta en algún broker virtual, lee, practica, y luego ya salta a la palestra. 

Este es un buen sitio, de cuando en cuando aparecen pollastre, janus, mulder y otros que se empeñan en meterte dinero en el bolsillo, así que dejales. Y sobre todo, ante la duda, QUIETO PARAO!!!

Ah! y acuerdate de darle unos whiskas al jato y disfrutar de las boobies que ponen por aquí de cuando en cuando.


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Me cuenta un amigo con puestecito en uno de los más grandes bancos de España que la gente anda asustada, que hubo mucho jaleo con varios directores generales y que el Shibor es un polvorín.



Hubo cambios y restructuracion de departamentos.

Algun jubilado pero basta donde se nada traumatico.

A los de los departamentos restructurados les han dicho: "tranquilos, contamos con vosotros".


----------



## j.w.pepper (21 Jun 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Meta el dinero en bolsa, decían... será divertido, decían... en la cuenta naranja no le ganas nada, decían... :ouch: Ayer lo único seguro que hubo que España ganaba a Thaití ::



Un empleado del Bbva también me aconsejó hace un mes que me subiera al tren de las acciones que pocas ocasiones así se iban a presentar, se vé que aún no conocen a Pandoro.

Cosas veredes amigo Sancho


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (21 Jun 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Haberte comprado un pisto...:rolleye:



O un pisito incluso


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Un empleado del Bbva también me aconsejó hace un mes que me subiera al tren de las acciones que pocas ocasiones así se iban a presentar, se vé que aún no conocen a Pandoro.
> 
> Cosas veredes amigo Sancho



Estarian en campaña de captacion de nuevos accionistas....:Aplauso:

A los bancos ni caso


----------



## Sealand (21 Jun 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Haberte comprado un pisto...:rolleye:



¡O dos!  ¡Qué mal me quiere usted! Además las gacelillas no necesitamos pisos, dormimos en la sabana, a la intemperie; entre ñus, cebras y facóqueros... bicho más feo que la caída de ayer del ibex.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

el reboton del ibex desde los 6k tenia su techo en la jran alcista perdida y en la jran bajista , pero incluso ahora muchos negaran la existencia de tan temibles resistencias :ouch:


----------



## Abner (21 Jun 2013)

Maese Pollastre, estoy pensando en meter un largo en el IBEX. Cómo va el saldo en el DAX, ¿ves acumulación leoncia?


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

vamonoh al rojo y luego a las 17:35 fundimos a negro


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (21 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamonoh al rojo y luego a las 17:35 fundimos a negro









No vas a asustar a estas gacelas amijo


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

que soy MV cojones , un respect :no:

muy bueno el gif :XX:


----------



## hydra69 (21 Jun 2013)

Alguien acaba de tirar de la cadena ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamonoh al rojo y luego a las 17:35 fundimos a negro



ya estamos en rojo...ienso:ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

vamos coño , vended por ejpain gaceleridos , ejpain os necesita asi que vended


----------



## Sealand (21 Jun 2013)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Olvidate de lo que ya hayas perdido, como intentes recuperarlo vas a perder más.
> 
> Create una cuenta en algún broker virtual, lee, practica, y luego ya salta a la palestra.
> 
> ...



Sabias palabras. Hace ya un par de años que empecé a leer cosillas, tengo claro que el intradía no es para mi, soy más de buy&halls; el tema es que un antiguo cliente me debía 600 € desde 2007, dinero que ya daba por perdido, y mira. 

Un hamijo llevaba tiempo calentándome la oreja con las telecos chinas (ya lo comenté por aquí sin mucho éxito) pero no me atrevo a comprar acciones de fuera. Por mucho que el ibex sea un mojón al menos es nuestro mojón y ya sabemos quién es quién y cómo se las gastan.

Ya lo decía el señor Miyagi... mejor forma de no recibir golpe, no estar ahí.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

soltados cortos 7860-7800 :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 21-jun-2013 at 09:43 ----------

metemos largos 7805 :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> soltados cortos 7860-7800 :Aplauso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-jun-2013 at 09:43 ----------
> 
> metemos largos 7805 :Baile:



Hacer su declaración de la renta tiene que ser un puto infierno.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Sabias palabras. Hace ya un par de años que empecé a leer cosillas, tengo claro que el intradía no es para mi, soy más de buy&halls; el tema es que un antiguo cliente me debía 600 € desde 2007, dinero que ya daba por perdido, y mira.
> 
> Un hamijo llevaba tiempo calentándome la oreja con las telecos chinas (ya lo comenté por aquí sin mucho éxito) pero no me atrevo a comprar acciones de fuera. Por mucho que el ibex sea un mojón al menos es nuestro mojón y ya sabemos quién es quién y cómo se las gastan.
> 
> Ya lo decía el señor Miyagi... mejor forma de no recibir golpe, no estar ahí.



no entiendo porque al personal no le gusta el ibex para operar , si es un indice bajista , entonces simplemente es cuestion de cargar cortos , no veo el problema ienso:


----------



## pollastre (21 Jun 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> el intradía no es para mi, soy más de buy&*halls*;










Un poco duros para mi gusto, no sé si comparte mi opinión.... yo soy más de Ricola


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

con la platita que se levanta don pollas ya podia ponerse una buena dentadura :ouch:


----------



## Abner (21 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Un poco duros para mi gusto, no sé si comparte mi opinión.... yo soy más de Ricola



Quick, tengo la página de ING abierta maese. ¿Diagnóstico?


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

sacamos 2 centimos al turbowarrant y cerramos los larguitos :fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (21 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Quick, tengo la página de ING abierta maese. ¿Diagnóstico?



No estoy operando ahora mismo, Sr. Abner, no sabría decirle... estoy en otra mesa terminando de ajustar un par de cosillas al software de ATS, quizás luego un poco más tarde me siente en operaciones si no es demasiado tarde.

Ya sabe, quien en Viernes y tras las 12 sigue abierto.... etc. etc.

---------- Post added 21-jun-2013 at 09:57 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> con la platita que se levanta don pollas ya podia ponerse una buena dentadura :ouch:




En asuntos de platita fiduciaria, todos sabemos aquí que Ud. está _unrivaled_, Játrapa... no sea tan humilde, felino.


----------



## Abner (21 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> No estoy operando ahora mismo, Sr. Abner, no sabría decirle... estoy en otra mesa terminando de ajustar un par de cosillas al software de ATS, quizás luego un poco más tarde me siente en operaciones si no es demasiado tarde.
> 
> Ya sabe, quien en Viernes y tras las 12 sigue abierto.... etc. etc.



Ok. Thanks. Creo que es ahora o nunca.
Es un ETF sin apalancamiento, todavía no me atrvo a abrir cuenta de futuros. O sea, no hay problema en que me coma una bajadita, lo que me preocupa es que esto fuera LA bajada. Tengo en mente el 8365 como objetivo primario.

Bueno, que sea lo que Dios quiera.


----------



## Sealand (21 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Un poco duros para mi gusto, no sé si comparte mi opinión.... yo soy más de Ricola



hustec ya me entiende lo que quise decir 

Cada momento de la vida de un hombre tiene su caramelo:







Además el slogan de estos viene que ni pintado al IBEX: Sind sie zu Stark, bist du zu schwach ::


----------



## pollastre (21 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Ok. Thanks. Creo que es ahora o nunca.
> Es un ETF sin apalancamiento, todavía no me atrvo a abrir cuenta de futuros. O sea, no hay problema en que me coma una bajadita, lo que me preocupa es que esto fuera LA bajada. Tengo en mente el 8365 como objetivo primario.
> 
> Bueno, que sea lo que Dios quiera.





Así a volapié, CMJC-style y tal (vamos, que no me haga mucho caso, porque hablo de memoria ahora mismo), si lo que tiene en mente es un largo, yo todavía esperaría un poco más. Antes siquiera de plantearme un largo, no sé, qué menos que un garbeo por los 7K8 bajos.

Pero ya le digo, hablo de memoria, y hablar sin los datos delante pues....


edit: aclaro por si acaso, que estoy hablando de los 7K8 en DAX. Es que ahora que hemos llegado a la mágica convergencia Churribex - DAX, pues hay que andar especificando


----------



## Abner (21 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Así a volapié, CMJC-style y tal (vamos, que no me haga mucho caso, porque hablo de memoria ahora mismo), si lo que tiene en mente es un largo, yo todavía esperaría un poco más. Antes siquiera de plantearme un largo, no sé, qué menos que un garbeo por los 7K8 bajos.
> 
> Pero ya le digo, hablo de memoria, y hablar sin los datos delante pues....
> 
> ...



Bueno, practicaré mi zen como inversor a largo plazo ::


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

cargamos cortos en sp500 1593 futuro :Baile:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (21 Jun 2013)

Maestro, si yo fuera una mujer le violaría y me quedaría preñada para parir un hijo que herede todo su conosimiento. 



muertoviviente dijo:


> cargamos cortos en sp500 1593 futuro :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Maestro, si yo fuera una mujer le violaría y me quedaría preñada para parir un hijo que herede todo su conosimiento.



mas quisieras mariconson :ouch:


----------



## alimon (21 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cargamos cortos en sp500 1593 futuro :Baile:



con que objetivo para salir, mi capitan?


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

alimon dijo:


> con que objetivo para salir, mi capitan?



1500 aprox , dentro de un par de sesiones


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Así a volapié, CMJC-style y tal (vamos, que no me haga mucho caso, porque hablo de memoria ahora mismo), si lo que tiene en mente es un largo, yo todavía esperaría un poco más. Antes siquiera de plantearme un largo, no sé, qué menos que un garbeo por los 7K8 bajos.
> 
> Pero ya le digo, hablo de memoria, y hablar sin los datos delante pues....
> 
> ...



7800 del dax que coinciden con los 7600 del ibex de Franienso:


----------



## politicodemadreputa (21 Jun 2013)

[YOUTUBE]nnVnxyWbu5g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krim (21 Jun 2013)

Genial, violeteado mi corto en Portugal Telecom. Desde mínimos absolutos de 2.976, no less. Cada vez me siento más felino...


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2013)

Mode gafe on

Joder tu, los 7800 estan aguantando de puta madre.....pedazo soportazo....eso es cmpra segura...

Mode gafe off


----------



## Antigona (21 Jun 2013)

Plano rojo hoy, a pesar de las hostias de Wall Street ayer, vamos a ver si aguanta nuevos soportes, cerrar hoy plano o plano verde sería una buena señal para el lunes, a ver hasta donde llega el alcance de la corrección. Hay que tener en cuenta que el Ibex este año está esencialmente cayendo, pero creo que la corrección más allá de los 7500 puntos es exagerada, los mínimos están en abril, y los mínimos en crisis están cuando la prima superaba los 500 puntos, todavía estamos lejos de eso. La reacción ayer a las palabras de la FED fue exagerada, buen momento para quien sepa esperar el rebote y entrar largo.


----------



## ghkghk (21 Jun 2013)

Guardo como oro en paño este gif para cuando Gamesa vuelva a superar los 4. Creo que no tendré que explicar quién es Janus, quiénes son el perro blanco y quiénes somos los que filmamos.


----------



## Antigona (21 Jun 2013)

¿Qué tal véis Santander? Ha aguantado los 5€ a pesar de lo de ayer, hoy anda algo por encima de la media del IBEX, y pronto dan un dividendo de 0.15. Me salí hace algún tiempo, pero estoy pensando volver a entrar, está más débil que BBVA dicen, pero no sé.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Jun 2013)

Felices vacaciones para Claca,

Vencimientos en el ibex por fin, con los leoncios con sus cortos con buenas plusvies.
El proximo lunes mas y mejor.

Mire esto sr.Atman


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> ¿Qué tal véis Santander? Ha aguantado los 5€ a pesar de lo de ayer, hoy anda algo por encima de la media del IBEX, y pronto dan un dividendo de 0.15. Me salí hace algún tiempo, pero estoy pensando volver a entrar, está más débil que BBVA dicen, pero no sé.



Pues yo también la tengo en mente...ayer me sacaron a 5,10...me dio rabia pero los stops mandan.

En cuanto despegue un poco entro...con la incertidumbre que hay paso de jugarme 400 euros, que es la platita que cuesta entrar ahora y salir con el stop en 4,985:no:

MOvimiento que me gusta, mireustedienso:


----------



## Cantor (21 Jun 2013)

chinito, yo ya sé que los tiempos escolares quedan lejos para usted, pero, al menos en Andalucía, clases hasta el martes.
Claca tendrá que esperar un finde más para pillar a sus compañeras borrachas y débiles ::


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> MOvimiento que me gusta, mireustedienso:



Y como soy un cagón, me lo pierdo....8:


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> No estoy operando ahora mismo, Sr. Abner, no sabría decirle... estoy en otra mesa terminando de ajustar un par de cosillas al software de ATS, quizás luego un poco más tarde me siente en operaciones si no es demasiado tarde.
> 
> Ya sabe, quien en Viernes y tras las 12 sigue abierto.... etc. etc.
> 
> ...



qué es software de ATS?
gracias


----------



## Abner (21 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Bueno, que nadie me haga caso, pero....
> 
> Saldo leoncio: 4000 contratos.
> 
> ...



2 rebotes ya en el nivel. Acepto chuletones o amigas buenorras como pago 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> qué es software de ATS?
> gracias



Se lo ha inventado sobre la marcha, es una excusa, en realidad se le había jodido otra vez la famosa mesa de cristal....::

POnga una de kevlar maese8:


----------



## inversobres (21 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> 2 rebotes ya en el nivel. Acepto chuletones o amigas buenorras como pago
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



Que dices!!!! si viene el fin del mundo ya!!! yo ya he repetido que queda tela que cortar en el SP.


----------



## tarrito (21 Jun 2013)

anti table split software ienso:
A T S

::


----------



## Abner (21 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Se lo ha inventado sobre la marcha, es una excusa, en realidad se le había jodido otra vez la famosa mesa de cristal....::
> 
> POnga una de kevlar maese8:



Es la versión 2 del análisis testicular shulomaniaco de zuloman. Incluye rascador para la próstata

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krim (21 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> 2 rebotes ya en el nivel. Acepto chuletones o amigas buenorras como pago
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



Una pregunta probablemente tonta, pero tengo que hacerla. ¿Que se entiende por saldo leoncio? ¿Ordenes a partir de 10 contratos, de 20, de 50?...


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2013)

Otra vez para abajooooooo


----------



## Abner (21 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Una pregunta probablemente tonta, pero tengo que hacerla. ¿Que se entiende por saldo leoncio? ¿Ordenes a partir de 10 contratos, de 20, de 50?...



Bueno, estoooo prefiero no decir el filtrado que uso, no sea que los leoncios me empiecen a trollear. Pruebe en su sistema con diferentes filtros a ver con cuál saca mejores conclusiones

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## pollastre (21 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Se lo ha inventado sobre la marcha, es una excusa, en realidad se le había jodido otra vez la famosa mesa de cristal....::





Monlovi dijo:


> anti table split software ienso:
> A T S
> 
> ::





Abner dijo:


> Es la versión 2 del análisis testicular shulomaniaco de zuloman. Incluye rascador para la próstata




Desalmaos.... miserables.... traidores.... ¡ comunistas ! ::::

ATS = Automated Trading System, cagoentóloquesemenea.

Dícese del sistema que abre y cierra posiciones sin intervención humana, evaluando las mismas en el dominio del submilisegundo.

Cojoneh ya ::


----------



## tarrito (21 Jun 2013)

aahhhh!! yaaaa ... ya! 

y dónde dice que se lo compró y a quién?? 

consume mucha electricidad eso?
que se está poniendo el recibo una cosa mala de caro ::


----------



## davinci (21 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Guardo como oro en paño este gif para cuando Gamesa vuelva a superar los 4. Creo que no tendré que explicar quién es Janus, quiénes son el perro blanco y quiénes somos los que filmamos.



No suelo reír en público, mucho menos en un foro, pero... XDDDDD


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

davinci dijo:


> No suelo reír en público, mucho menos en un foro, pero... XDDDDD



no suele reir en publico , menudo friki ::


----------



## pollastre (21 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> aahhhh!! yaaaa ... ya!
> 
> y dónde dice que se lo compró y a quién??
> 
> ...



Aquí, échele un vistazo, parece grande al principio pero luego es bastante factible asimilar el tamaño del sistema: *ATS sub-millisecond Trading Interface*

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Tonto Simon (21 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no suele reir en publico , menudo friki ::



Tiene mi thanks :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Tiene mi thanks:cook:



otro friki ::


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> 2 rebotes ya en el nivel. Acepto chuletones o amigas buenorras como pago
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



Natalia siwiec







:baba:


----------



## Tonto Simon (21 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> otro friki ::



Lo mío es elegido:Aplauso:


----------



## tarrito (21 Jun 2013)

nota mental*

no vacilar al Maese cuando se encuentre extremadamente ocioso :ouch:

)


----------



## ghkghk (21 Jun 2013)

davinci dijo:


> No suelo reír en público, mucho menos en un foro, pero... XDDDDD





muertoviviente dijo:


> no suele reir en publico , menudo friki ::


----------



## juanfer (21 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Una pregunta probablemente tonta, pero tengo que hacerla. ¿Que se entiende por saldo leoncio? ¿Ordenes a partir de 10 contratos, de 20, de 50?...



¿Tu cuando haces una operación con cuantos contratos pones en la operación? 

Entrar con más de 10 contratos no minis ya es de muy mayor.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

davinci se guarda las risas para ya en privado partirse la caja hasta llorar :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (21 Jun 2013)

Ahora sí me he acojonado. Claca se pone corto...







Al de arriba sí le podría considerar usted friki MV. En todos los demás casos, el friki es Vd.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

claca va corto ? ya era hora :Aplauso:


----------



## Abner (21 Jun 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Natalia siwiec
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se agradece, pero los chuletones y las hamijas mejor en formato carnal en lugar de digital ::

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghkghk (21 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> claca va corto ? ya era hora :Aplauso:




¿No ve cómo se enfrenta al toro?


----------



## Tonto Simon (21 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> davinci se guarda las risas para ya en privado partirse la caja hasta llorar :XX:



Ale, ya, no se me venga arriba


----------



## Janus (21 Jun 2013)

El índice griego en 275 aprox es buena opción. Por ahí pasa la directriz alcista que se proyecta desde los dos anteriores mínimos crecientes relevantes. Se viene de un máximo creciente respecto también a los anteriores. En términos de probabilidad, hay buen r/r. No dejen que el ruido de los media ... entorpezca la gestión de oportunidades.


----------



## juanfer (21 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El índice griego en 275 aprox es buena opción. Por ahí pasa la directriz alcista que se proyecta desde los dos anteriores mínimos crecientes relevantes. Se viene de un máximo creciente respecto también a los anteriores. En términos de probabilidad, hay buen r/r. No dejen que el ruido de los media ... entorpezca la gestión de oportunidades.



El gobierno griego depende de un hilo, lo que no se como puede afectar eso a la bolsa griega.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Aquí, échele un vistazo, parece grande al principio pero luego es bastante factible asimilar el tamaño del sistema: *ATS sub-millisecond Trading Interface*
> 
> :XX::XX::XX:





Monlovi dijo:


> nota mental*
> 
> no vacilar al Maese cuando se encuentre extremadamente ocioso :ouch:
> 
> )




<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/5e6ffd9c-c58e-42cd-952d-e910297a02ed/06.21.2013-13.28.42.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/5e6ffd9c-c58e-42cd-952d-e910297a02ed/06.21.2013-13.28.42.png" width="642" height="306" border="0" /></a>


----------



## rush81 (21 Jun 2013)

¿Quien coño es Pandoro?


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Jun 2013)

rush81 dijo:


> ¿Quien coño es Pandoro?



pandoro es tu mejor amigo...
Cuando pierdes dinero.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jun 2013)

rush81 dijo:


> ¿Quien coño es Pandoro?









Reacción de Pandoro al leer el post del sr. Rush81.....









Hay que actualizar la hvei35pedia...... MULDEEEEEEEERRR!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Reacción de Pandoro al leer el post del sr. Rush81.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tarrito (21 Jun 2013)

mejor me estoy calladito, porque tener "en contra" al Maese y al Pirata al mismo tiempo ... :S :´( :S


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jun 2013)

They know what is what,
But they don't know what is what,
They just strut. 
What the fuck?


[YOUTUBE]ZCg5AijnZvk[/YOUTUBE]

C'mon Bitchas it's Friday!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Brightside (21 Jun 2013)

Los 5 euros del SAN están en juego, caballeros.


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Se agradece, pero los chuletones y las hamijas mejor en formato carnal en lugar de digital ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



pos vale mande la dirección por mp que ahora la llamo, está saliendo de la 
ducha, además tuve que acudir a urgencias por la pérdida de líquidos sufridos y me han dicho que nada de esfuerzo por una temporada, me lo ha puesto en carne viva............ pero ha merecido la pena doy fé que jamás había pasado tanto placer ::


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

arrepentios gaceleridos , arrepentios y soltad to el papel , vuestra hora a llegado :no:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Jun 2013)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Los 5 euros del SAN están en juego, caballeros.



No es verdad. Desde ayer se sabe que los pierde sí o sí. Hoy, mañana, el lunes..pero los pierde.


----------



## alimon (21 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> arrepentios gaceleridos , arrepentios y soltad to el papel , vuestra hora a llegado :no:



Pero cuando suelte toda la mierda que llevo, voy a necesitar el papel pa limpiarme.

como hacemos entonces?


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

que refinados son los foreros del hvei :o


----------



## Antigona (21 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues yo también la tengo en mente...ayer me sacaron a 5,10...me dio rabia pero los stops mandan.
> 
> En cuanto despegue un poco entro...con la incertidumbre que hay paso de jugarme 400 euros, que es la platita que cuesta entrar ahora y salir con el stop en 4,985:no:
> 
> MOvimiento que me gusta, mireustedienso:



De momento está cerca de perder los 5€, menos mal que no he entrado, no parece que esté preparado para dejar atrás ese fantasma sólidamente.

Una vez pérdido nos vamos a los 4.5 y luego a los 4 donde tiene mínimos *históricos*. A partir de aquí la ostia puede ser considerable, a menos que deje muy claro que no baja de 5, no lo veo claro, y a este precio muy pronto tendrán que revisar su dividendo, no es normal 0.6€ por acción de 5€


----------



## Mr. Brightside (21 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que refinados son los foreros del hvei :o


----------



## Antigona (21 Jun 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> No es verdad. Desde ayer se sabe que los pierde sí o sí. Hoy, mañana, el lunes..pero los pierde.



5,0060

Cierto, en cuanto coquetee con ellos los va a perder, el valor no está realmente sólido, hay que esperarlo más abajo todavía para entrar, y cuando quiten el dividendo de 0.6 eso también le pegará un golpe hacia abajo, ya que es un valor que se mantiene mucho por el dividendo que da.


----------



## locojaen (21 Jun 2013)

Se que es un cuchillo que cae, pero... alguien sigue el B.Sabadell??

esta en minimos, marcando un doble suelo, y hoy lleva practicamente toda la jornada estampado en el 1.30 sin caer, parece que esta aguantado bastante....
el cuidador la debe querer ahí.. ienso:

alguna posibilidad de coger un rebotito? 
si acompaña el mercado claro...


----------



## Antigona (21 Jun 2013)

locojaen dijo:


> Se que es un cuchillo que cae, pero... alguien sigue el B.Sabadell??
> 
> esta en minimos, marcando un doble suelo, y hoy lleva practicamente toda la jornada estampado en el 1.30 sin caer, parece que esta aguantado bastante....
> el cuidador la debe querer ahí.. ienso:
> ...



Si acompaña el mercado es probable que suba, lo estoy viendo ganar fuerza y nombre a nivel de calle, así que no lo veo tan mal, me parece mejor que el Popular y que otros bancos ahora mismo, el problema es que tiene poco volumen, pero por lo demás puede no ser tan mala idea.


----------



## FranR (21 Jun 2013)

Señores tomemos posiciones!! Los mejor dotados atrás... El resto en posición bienvenida a PANDORO, recuerden que los niveles eran a medio, se están formando a corto 7932 es uno de los importantes


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> De momento está cerca de perder los 5€, menos mal que no he entrado, no parece que esté preparado para dejar atrás ese fantasma sólidamente.
> 
> Una vez pérdido nos vamos a los 4.5 y luego a los 4 donde tiene mínimos *históricos*. A partir de aquí la ostia puede ser considerable, a menos que deje muy claro que no baja de 5, no lo veo claro, y a este precio muy pronto tendrán que revisar su dividendo, no es normal 0.6€ por acción de 5€



Que bien se queda uno quietecito.

Hubieran bajado justo a volar el stop y adios....:cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Señores tomemos posiciones!! Los mejor dotados atrás... El resto en posición bienvenida a PANDORO, recuerden que los niveles eran a medio, se están formando a corto 7932 es uno de los importantes



me parece que no se a dao cuen , de que esta entre los que son el resto :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jun 2013)

El ibex está muy cerca de la violación extrema


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Señores tomemos posiciones!! Los mejor dotados atrás... El resto en posición bienvenida a PANDORO, recuerden que los niveles eran a medio, se están formando a corto 7932 es uno de los importantes



no entiendo , pepon?

nosotros estamos bien dotados +cm ya sabe ::

ya veo bandera de japón


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> no entiendo , pepon?



Yo creo que mas bien Pandoroienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

esto es lo que pasa cuando se pierden los soportes que de verdad importan , los ejpertitos creian que el lateral continuaria , ni gota conocimiento :no:

---------- Post added 21-jun-2013 at 16:07 ----------

donde estan ahora vuestros sistema IA ejpertitos ::


----------



## pocoyoyo (21 Jun 2013)

¿Por que a veces hay subidas a 8200 puntos y luego bajan enseguida,eso es una venta o una compra muy grande?


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Jun 2013)

esta mañana decian que 7650 no?


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2013)

Si pero creo que eso era para dentro de unos dias azku....


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Jun 2013)

pollastre 786x .. crack


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Si pero creo que eso era para dentro de unos dias azku....



Tú esperate


----------



## azkunaveteya (21 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Si pero creo que eso era para dentro de unos dias azku....



vamos a ver la ultima hora bruja


----------



## sinnombrex (21 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Señores tomemos posiciones!! Los mejor dotados atrás... El resto en posición bienvenida a PANDORO, recuerden que los niveles eran a medio, se están formando a corto 7932 es uno de los importantes



Supongo que querias decir los 7732, porque pandoro no creo que se paseara si estuvieramos en 7932. Grande FranR.


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2013)

No me creo ni yo que este sin picotear nada....

A ver hastandonde cae esto....


----------



## Krim (21 Jun 2013)

Joder pollastre...menos mal que esto era "de memoria"...

A sus pies. Mr P. 4 President!!


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jun 2013)

Barbas, echale moneditas a la máquina

que se calaaaa


----------



## FranR (21 Jun 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Supongo que querias decir los 7732, porque pandoro no creo que se paseara si estuvieramos en 7932. Grande FranR.



No, es 7932, otro nivel a medio. Se están creando canales a medio plazo y estos son los niveles relevantes.

A más corto tenemos 7.675


P.D. Se está creando la configuración bajista, la que esperábamos para el segundo semestre, sobre Sept-Oct.

Esto no quiere decir que ahora sea todo caer, vamos a tener algún rebote de cierta consideración, solo hay que estar atento a los niveles a medio.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jun 2013)

Como van esas SAN??


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

esos 7932 son para el 2014 no flandeERRE , lo mismo que los 9400 , que bromista eres pezkeñin


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2013)

Lo que ha cambiado este foro....vaya dias llevamos y no ha oso guanoso, seguro que algun nuevo ni lo conoce...


Desde la tablet no se copiar urls de imagenes.....facepalm y tal....


----------



## Misterio (21 Jun 2013)

Y todo esto sin guanear USA .....


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2013)

Muy bien sacyr....ni se inmuta al guano que acaba de aparecer....


----------



## Krim (21 Jun 2013)

Perdona, pero la vela que liaron los yankis del cierre europeo al suyo fue para verla...menudo trastazo.


----------



## sinnombrex (21 Jun 2013)

Y EON en el valor que lo queria recomprar, pero no lo hare porque me faltan unos cuantos dias para que pasen 2 meses desde la venta (asi me puede valer como perdida patrimonial al vender despues de dividendo y despues de bajar algo).

Mientras tanto veremos si se pasa de frenada, debajo de 12,40 seria peligroso.


----------



## Janus (21 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Muy bien sacyr....ni se inmuta al guano que acaba de aparecer....



Ya pero en bolsa lo que no suba, termina bajando. Tiene que subir para estar tranquilos.


----------



## jopitxujo (21 Jun 2013)

ienso:El gato parece que ha cambiado el paso y lo está clavando todo.

Miedo me da.


----------



## pocoyoyo (21 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo que ha cambiado este foro....vaya dias llevamos y no ha oso guanoso, seguro que algun nuevo ni lo conoce...
> 
> 
> Desde la tablet no se copiar urls de imagenes.....facepalm y tal....


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Ya pero en bolsa lo que no suba, termina bajando. Tiene que subir para estar tranquilos.



Si, si.....en eso estamos de acuerdo.....pero no me digas que no es alentador que sacyr este al mismo nivel que con el ibex cien puntos mas arriba...esperemos que sea señal de que si el ibex empieza a subir....este valor suba tambien....


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ienso:El gato parece que ha cambiado el paso y lo está clavando todo.
> 
> Miedo me da.



es una señal del mal , no lo dude :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jun 2013)

Dragui cuentate un chiste o algo para que suba esto


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2013)

Rebotamos....


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

hasta que el sp500 no llegue a su objetivo seguiremos cayendo y aun les queda mucho hasta que terminen enterrando el pico :Baile:


----------



## FranR (21 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Rebotamos....



El apocalipsis este nos ha llevado a principios de abril....sigue lateral.

En aquella ocasión , una vela de 400 puntazos hizo el trabajo, esta vez son dos.

A tener en cuenta lo dicho, 7630-7932 (7675 en el muy corto), si aguantamos volveremos a tener otra semana inolvidable.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jun 2013)

Bueno, pues ya se puede comprar a manos llenas


----------



## Krim (21 Jun 2013)

Cagon tó...Portugal Telecom...me echaron del corto y ahora guaneando exactamente como quería yo. HdlGP.


----------



## Janus (21 Jun 2013)

Estoy viendo un posible corto en Gamesa pero no termino de encontrar el punto ideal, in my view, para lanzarlo.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (21 Jun 2013)

*Pandoro de levadura (750g)*


Spoiler



Primera masa

• 100g. agua tibia
• 3g. levadura instantánea para masas dulces
• 6g. sal
• 15g. azúcar
• 200-230g. harina blanca de fuerza
• 1 huevo

1. En un bol, batir en seco la harina con la sal y la levadura. En otro, batir el agua con el huevo, y luego añadir el azúcar. Batir bien.
2. Añadir los secos a los líquidos y mezclar con la rasqueta.
3. Dejar reposar la masa cubierta con el bol ½ hora y empezar inmediatamente con la segunda masa.

Segunda masa

• Primera masa
• 2 yemas
• 25g. azúcar
• 15-30g. harina blanca de fuerza


1. En un bol, batir las yemas e ir añadiendo poco a poco parte de la harina hasta que quede una masa con la misma consistencia que la primera. Usar la rasqueta para mezclar y luego la punta de los dedos, la masa es muy pegajosa, y si usáis toda la mano se os pegará hasta los codos. Dejar reposar hasta que se cumpla la primera media hora desde que mezclamos la primera masa.
2. Pasado este tiempo, amasar bien la primera masa. Queremos que nos quede una masa elástica.
3. Unir ambas masas y amasar hasta que obtener una masa bonita, elástica y uniforme de color. Dejar reposar 5 minutos. Amasar 2 minutos. A partir de ahora la masa la tratamos con más cuidado, estamos incorporando ingredientes no amasando, aunque usemos la misma técnica del amasado francés. No machaquéis demasiado la masa.
4. Añadir 15 gramos de azúcar, amasar 2 minutos. Dejar reposar 5 minutos.
5. Amasar 1 minuto. Añadir 10 gramos de azúcar, amasar 2 minutos. Dejar reposar 5 minutos.
6. Dar un par de vueltas más hasta que la masa no 'llore' y dejar reposar cubierta con el bol 1/2 hora.

Tercera masa

• Segunda masa
• 30g. azúcar
• 20g. mantequilla
• 1/2-1 vaina de vainilla
• 100g. mantequilla
• Azúcar glace con vainilla
• 15g. manteca de cacao (opcional)

1. Sacar las semillas de la vainilla cortando la vaina por la mitad y luego colocando la parte que no corta del cuchillo sobre la parte abierta de la vaina y arrastrándolo hasta el final. No apretéis mucho que os llevaréis bastantes venas de la vaina. Pegar las semillas a la masa.
2. Amasar la masa un par de minutos.
3. Añadir los 15 gramos de mantequilla a la masa. Tiene que estar fresquita (ni directamente de la nevera, ni como pomada). Amasar con delicadeza. Dejar reposar 5 minutos.
4. Añadir a la masa el azúcar en dos etapas, con descansos de diez minutos entre cada una de ellas, y amasando siempre antes y después.
5. Meter en un bol enaceitado y cubierto con un gorro de ducha. Dejar reposar media hora y a la nevera al menos una hora y mejor 5 o hasta el día siguiente.
6. Sacar la masa y la mantequilla de la nevera. Espolvorear de harina la encimera.
7. Preparar la mantequilla golpeándola con un rodillo en una superficie enharinada hasta que se pueda doblar sin que se rompa y preparar la masa tal y como explicamos en este vídeo.
8. Comienza el hojaldrado.
9. Durante la media hora que se tiene la masa en la nevera enfriando antes del último doblado, untar con mantequilla dura el molde del pandoro. Espolvorear con azúcar glace avainillada.
10. Tras el último doblado, formar con delicadeza una bola con la masa y meter en el molde con la parte bonita para arriba. Cubrir con un gorro de ducha por arriba y por abajo y dejar que crezca. Dependiendo de la temperatura ambiente tardará entre 6 y 12 horas. Si la cocina es muy fría, es muy buena opción encender el horno, dejar que suba a 50 grados, abrir la puerta y dejarlo ventilar durante 15 minutos y meter el molde dentro con la puerta cerrada. Otra opción estupenda es meter el molde con la masa sin gorro en el horno frío y poner un cazo con agua hirviendo que cambiaremos cada hora y media.
11. Cuando la masa empiece a asomar por encima del molde, sacar a la encimera y precalentar el horno a 160. Cuando esté listo, meter el pandoro y, si el horno tiene la opción de aire, poner la opción de solo aire, sino se tiene opción de aire mirar al cabo de unos 10 minutos y cubrir con papel de plata el pandoro si se está tostando demasiado. Tardará entre 25 y 40 minutos. Para saber si está listo, meter un pincho moruno, tiene que salir limpio, o meter un termómetro de pan, tiene que marcar 85C. Cuando esté listo, apagar el horno, entreabrir la puerta y dejar que la masa se enfríe dentro durante 1 hora. Sacar, volcar el molde sobre una rejilla y si está ya frío, meter en una bolsa de plástico. Cuando se vaya a comer, meter dentro el azúcar glace y dar vueltas hasta que quede bien cubierto. Y a la panza.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

asi que seguiremos laterales he ejpertitos , si les sirve de consuelo pueden decir que sera un lateral amplio


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Jun 2013)

Es una corrección sana.


----------



## FranR (21 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> *Pandoro de levadura (750g)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Lo venden hecho, para ahorrar preliminares y tal :XX::XX: :XX: Ahora en verano en los Hipercor los ponen de oferta.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

es que los mercaos pueden caer un 70% y seguir siendo alcistas   :XX:


----------



## FranR (21 Jun 2013)

Es curioso, he buscado el hilo de abril y los comentarios se podrían pegar aquí y serían válidos, la única diferencia que se hablaba con el sp en 1520 y dax en 7600.


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...3-espana-caera-y-de-de-semana-estaras-55.html

Por ejemplo, a partir de esta página..... luego ya sabemos que pasó, 950 puntos arriba . Las euforias en uno un otro sentido no son buenas. Roma no se construyó en dos días.


----------



## Janus (21 Jun 2013)

Prisa está para arriestar 1 cent con 50.000 títulos.


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

no se porque no os podeis meter en la cabeza que el lateral se acabo , los soportes se han roto , vease alcista de corto plazo gringo y mm200 del eurostoxx50 , ademas de por supuesto no haber tenido una correccion decente en mucho tiempo , perfectamente podemos caer aun otro 10 o 15 por ciento .

ujtedeh veran pero para MV la cosa esta clara


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Prisa está para arriestar 1 cent con 50.000 títulos.



¿Ya? ¿Ahora? Vaya racha llevo ::

21/06/13 16:53:15 Mini-IBEX Jul13 L -3 7655 desde Android 
21/06/13 16:25:17 Mini-IBEX Jul13 L 3 7615 desde web 



20/06/13 16:55:15 Mini-IBEX Jun13 L -3 7860 desde web 
20/06/13 16:31:31 Mini-IBEX Jun13 L 3 7815 desde web 


Buenas tardes


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Prisa está para arriestar 1 cent con 50.000 títulos.



Le acompaño con esos 50.000....

Dada orden a 0,18....a ver si se cruza


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Es curioso, he buscado el hilo de abril y los comentarios se podrían pegar aquí y serían válidos, la única diferencia que se hablaba con el sp en 1520 y dax en 7600.
> 
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...3-espana-caera-y-de-de-semana-estaras-55.html
> ...



5 de abril , cuando el ibex estaba en plena mm200 y reboto ahi , porque ese era el soportazo del lateral , finalmente se rompio y ahora estamos como estamos , si el problema es que no estais en lo que debeis estar , el soportazo fue la mm200 to lo demas son tonterias :no:


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Le acompaño con esos 50.000....
> 
> Dada orden a 0,18....a ver si se cruza



Veo sus 50k y .....


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2013)

Pues no se me ha cruzado.....


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues no se me ha cruzado.....



La CNMV investiga a HVEI35 por manipulación en los precios de PRS :rolleye::cook::XX:


----------



## Krim (21 Jun 2013)

Mmmmm ¿sería grave perder los 1580?


----------



## paulistano (21 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> La CNMV investiga a HVEI35 por manipulación en los precios de PRS :rolleye::cook::XX:



Tal vez habria que poner 0,181....8:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

cerramo ese corto sp500 1593-1572 futuro :fiufiu:


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Tal vez habria que poner 0,181....8:



no deja, de 005 en 005.

Hemos puesto el autobús en 0.18 y han tenido que subir el ask a 0.185 ::


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jun 2013)

Jur Jur

Mini-corralito en el bitcoin: Mt. Gox suspende temporalmente la retirada de dólares - elEconomista.es

Ya me huelo al pirata troleando...

---------- Post added 21-jun-2013 at 17:34 ----------




krim dijo:


> mmmmm ¿sería grave perder los 1580?



sí
.
.
.


----------



## Janus (21 Jun 2013)

Musicón para que Pandoro se excite y se mantenga despierto. Hay que bajar un 20% más a Gamesa y a FCC.

[YOUTUBE]6JM22R_sYs8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (21 Jun 2013)

En el hilo del mes pasado hablábamos de donde estaría el SP500 sin los QEs.
Sería una buena referencia para pensar en el reversal.
Con razones técnicas la tendencia es la que es hasta que haya un gran volúmen de transacción en algún rebote reflejo del acuerdo entre vendedores y compradores en un precio arbitrario.
Cuidado con los rebotes técnicos porque para el establishment cada rebote es el inicio de una recuperación, cada mes se oye la noticia de que la economía ya empezó a recuperar.
Supongo que la acción de la Fed es arbitrar entre la renta variable y la fija, de manera que hasta que se recuperen los bonos seguiremos sin drojas en la bolsa.
:fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

abrimos largo 1571 futuro :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (21 Jun 2013)

Bueno señores, me voy unos días. Aún no se si Alemania o Malta, enviaré fotitos de Marvin viajero.

El blog trataré de actualizarlo, excepto los primeros días de Julio que ya saben que es principio de trimestre y hacen falta unas sesiones para ponerlo a funcionar.


Suerte la próxima semana, habrá sorpresas. Veremos que se cuece por esos mundos del leuro. (espero que sea Alemania, Cominotto lo tengo muy visto)


----------



## muertoviviente (21 Jun 2013)

cerramos el larguito 1575 y volvemos a cargar cortos ahi mismo :Baile:

vamoh a por una copita que es vielnes 

---------- Post added 21-jun-2013 at 17:39 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Bueno señores, me voy unos días. Aún no se si Alemania o Malta, enviaré fotitos de Marvin viajero.
> 
> El blog trataré de actualizarlo, excepto los primeros días de Julio que ya saben que es principio de trimestre y hacen falta unas sesiones para ponerlo a funcionar.
> 
> ...



ya veremos lo que se escuece , buen viaje


----------



## Janus (21 Jun 2013)

Por encima de la casta, están los hedge funds británicos y americanos. Que se lo digan a los Benjumea quienes están perdiendo millones y millones de euros día sí y día también en su chiringo Abengoa.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Jun 2013)

El contrasplit del POP de libro. Me pongo cachondo pensando en un "HIJO PUTA" sic E.Aguirre que conozco que va apalancado con préstamo de dicho banco.


----------



## Janus (21 Jun 2013)

Me gustan mucho las maneras de Nokia.


Fíjense muy bien en el Popular porque Bankia va a hacer lo mismo. Guano en la castuza local, la castuza global también tendrá su correctivo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Jun 2013)

50 puntos pabajo al Ibex en el after jojojojo


----------



## Janus (21 Jun 2013)

Apple, nos vemos en 320.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Jun 2013)

Se escapó el largo del SP por medio punto. Les leo luego y durante este finde de *tres días*


----------



## sinnombrex (21 Jun 2013)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Y EON en el valor que lo queria recomprar, pero no lo hare porque me faltan unos cuantos dias para que pasen 2 meses desde la venta (asi me puede valer como perdida patrimonial al vender despues de dividendo y despues de bajar algo).
> 
> Mientras tanto veremos si se pasa de frenada, debajo de 12,40 seria peligroso.



EON ha cerrado en 12,41€, no había estado tan abajo desde marzo de 2003 (11,37€) y anteriormente desde el año 1996. Ademas ha caído con volumen.

Me sorprendía hace 15 días que aguantaba muy bien las bajadas, pero estos dos últimos días se ha desinflado. 

Espero que no sea un despioje para subir, pero según esta el corral como dice janus, antes ojos que cerebro.


----------



## torrefacto (21 Jun 2013)

Como me han dejado el culo en Merck Kgaa :S y no he podido vender porque el broker de ing está inoperativo, sus muertos


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Jun 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wDBy9l8IyrI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Abner (21 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> No, es 7932, otro nivel a medio. Se están creando canales a medio plazo y estos son los niveles relevantes.
> 
> A más corto tenemos 7.675
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jun 2013)

::
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/418566-habeis-visto-ibex-35-mayo-2013-pepon-cabron-sufre-atracon-y-saluda-a-aficion-bajista-468.html#post9161390

Today:

*[Portugal Telecom]*


----------



## j.w.pepper (21 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ::
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/418566-habeis-visto-ibex-35-mayo-2013-pepon-cabron-sufre-atracon-y-saluda-a-aficion-bajista-468.html#post9161390
> 
> Today:
> ...



Ponzi no aprueba su post :fiufiu:


----------



## Antigona (21 Jun 2013)

Vaya hostia, definitivamente volvemos a niveles guanosos.

Mi enhorabuena a la aficción guanosa por su convicción y su fe en el guano, parece que vamos directos a esos. No quiero ni imaginar cuando den los datos de PIB o empleo, como no sean positivos, lo que me parece que los mercados ya están dando por sentado, el apocalipsis definitivo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jun 2013)

Ohú vieo!!!

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/418566-habeis-visto-ibex-35-mayo-2013-pepon-cabron-sufre-atracon-y-saluda-a-aficion-bajista-415.html#post9147143








Leer el post con esta canción :XX::XX:

[YOUTUBE]zQ9zycElysU[/YOUTUBE]
*
Some of them want to use you
Some of them want to get used by you
Some of them want to abuse you
Some of them want to be abused​*


----------



## sinnombrex (21 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ::
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/418566-habeis-visto-ibex-35-mayo-2013-pepon-cabron-sufre-atracon-y-saluda-a-aficion-bajista-468.html#post9161390
> 
> Today:
> ...



Llevo toda la tarde pensando en entrar y al final habia decidido entrar el lunes, por la inestabilidad que hay en los mercados.

Mi stop lo tenia pensado 2.78 aunque creo que es muy amplio, viendo su grafica lo ajustare un poco mas arriba 2.80, quizas el lunes sea tarde y comience con gap al alza.

Aunque hoy ha caido mucho, empezo con mucha fuerza.

¿Ves algo que yo no vea?


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jun 2013)

Los usanos despiertan

Bonito suelo pueden montar


----------



## Krim (21 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ::
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/418566-habeis-visto-ibex-35-mayo-2013-pepon-cabron-sufre-atracon-y-saluda-a-aficion-bajista-468.html#post9161390
> 
> Today:
> ...



Algún día seré como tú, pirata, y sabré poner el stop para que no me peten y pillar el corto bien. Lo prometo. Aunque supongo que para entrar sigo a tiempo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jun 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Ponzi no aprueba su post :fiufiu:



OoM está al margen de la locura de los mercados....por que está liado con ese pisito tan discreto y selecto que está montando ::



sinnombrex dijo:


> Llevo toda la tarde pensando en entrar y al final habia decidido entrar el lunes, por la inestabilidad que hay en los mercados.
> 
> Mi stop lo tenia pensado 2.78 aunque creo que es muy amplio, viendo su grafica lo ajustare un poco mas arriba 2.80, quizas el lunes sea tarde y comience con gap al alza.
> 
> ...



Velote gordo cagarro para abajo. Mucho peso tiene esa vela para poner un SL tan ajustado 2.78 es ajustadísimo. Perfectamente puede fockearse los 2.78 y levantar. No se obceque en pillar el mínimo (cuentacoleguismo lo llaman) ¿que puede que lo sea? Puede. Pero no hay de momento nada que me indique que puede haber giro.



Krim dijo:


> Algún día seré como tú, pirata, y sabré poner el stop para que no me peten y pillar el corto bien. Lo prometo. Aunque supongo que para entrar sigo a tiempo.



Con PTC solo gané algo en un largo, y justo antes de este guanazo. Y vamos, suelo ser mejor en salir por patas de los mercados que entrando .... :cook:


----------



## sinnombrex (21 Jun 2013)

Editado... dudas resueltas.


----------



## Janus (21 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ohú vieo!!!
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/418566-habeis-visto-ibex-35-mayo-2013-pepon-cabron-sufre-atracon-y-saluda-a-aficion-bajista-415.html#post9147143
> 
> ...




Cada día pintas mejor . Si te digo que compre en 6,79 y vendí en 8,30 es para pensar que aquí hay truco :8:

Cuando digo que hay que pensar en los 5,5 es por algo ::

---------- Post added 21-jun-2013 at 19:05 ----------




sinnombrex dijo:


> Editado... dudas resueltas.



Un rebote en una estructura bajista solo sirve para coger aire y bajar después con más fuerza. Hay que estar siempre conforme al sentido de la marcha porque el tiempo siempre irá a favor. Esto es mandatory.

---------- Post added 21-jun-2013 at 19:07 ----------

El SP todavía no creo que esté preparado para bajar 80 pipos en 3 días como ha hecho. Rebotes de la mitad son posibles. Si baja 5 pipos más me montaré mirando unos 20 pipos más arriba.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Cada día pintas mejor . Si te digo que compre en 6,79 y vendí en 8,30 es para pensar que aquí hay truco :8:
> 
> *Cuando digo que hay que pensar en los 5,5 es por algo* ::
> 
> ...



Porque te lo dije yo enteraillo !!!

[y no mejor los 5.3€....? :fiufiu:]


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (21 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los usanos despiertan
> 
> Bonito suelo pueden montar



Yo hasta el lunes ya paso de entrar. Todo para ustedes.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Yo hasta el lunes ya paso de entrar. Todo para ustedes.



Pues date prisa

Paseo a los 1580 (han sido atrevidos) y ahora, pienso, que viene lo bueno.

edit: Le han dado la vuelta, buena señal


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (21 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues date prisa
> 
> Paseo a los 1580 (han sido atrevidos) y ahora, pienso, que viene lo bueno.
> 
> edit: Le han dado la vuelta, buena señal



Viernes última hora, gente cerrando psiciones vendedoras y recogiendo profits.
Es bastante lógico que termine en alza esto. :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Viernes última hora, gente cerrando psiciones vendedoras y recogiendo profits.
> Es bastante lógico que termine en alza esto. :fiufiu:



Es más que eso

Nos jugamos mucho en el cierre de hoy si no cerramos en condiciones


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Jun 2013)

[YOUTUBE]SmM0653YvXU[/YOUTUBE]

dale veterana que tu sabes, más de la cuenta 

Usa, Usa ....


----------



## ponzi (21 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ::
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...saluda-a-aficion-bajista-468.html#post9161390
> 
> Today:
> ...





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ohú vieo!!!
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...saluda-a-aficion-bajista-415.html#post9147143
> 
> ...





sinnombrex dijo:


> Llevo toda la tarde pensando en entrar y al final habia decidido entrar el lunes, por la inestabilidad que hay en los mercados.
> 
> Mi stop lo tenia pensado 2.78 aunque creo que es muy amplio, viendo su grafica lo ajustare un poco mas arriba 2.80, quizas el lunes sea tarde y comience con gap al alza.
> 
> ...





Desde que se fue el ceo para Brasil esta recibiendo candela de la buena.Aunque tienen mucha deuda también tienen si no recuerdo mal casi 3000 mill en caja y la capitalización actualmente no llega ni a 2700 mill,no parece que vayan a tener problemas con el apalancamiento a corto plazo, sigo queriendo entrar.
La declaración de hacienda me esta trayendo por el camino de la amargura...

Si tengo pongamos el caso 10 compras y 5 ventas de un mismo valor y en algun caso con algún scrip dividend, en la casilla solo me entran 3 operaciones,puedo agrupar las compras y ventas o debería abrir otra pestaña como si fuese otro valor para que coincidan las ventas con las transmisiones que tiene hacienda?Ya me puedo dar prisa que como soy de los agraciados que les sale a pagar para mi el plazo solo es hasta el 26::......No vuelvo a hacer mil operaciones en menos de un año, no quiero ni imaginarme la declaración de MV:XX:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (21 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Es más que eso
> 
> Nos jugamos mucho en el cierre de hoy si no cerramos en condiciones



El mercado de viernes es muy traicionero.


----------



## Janus (21 Jun 2013)

Un buen posible spread es el largo en Starbucks y corto en Green Mountain.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> El mercado de viernes es muy traicionero.



No hace falta muchas filigranas

Como está ahora mismo , perfecto.

Están haciendo un triangulo cachondo con lectura de premiados para la semana que viene...


----------



## inversobres (21 Jun 2013)

Cierre de USA en maximos diarios y el lunes pepinazo bueno. Si no me como un owned, como ayer y anteayer.


----------



## Abner (21 Jun 2013)

LA FIRGEN!!!. En el after se ha llegado a tocar el 759X en el precio del futuro!!!

Mirá mamá, ya soy inversoh a largo plazo

::::


----------



## ghkghk (21 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Desde que se fue el ceo para Brasil esta recibiendo candela de la buena.Aunque tienen mucha deuda también tienen si no recuerdo mal casi 3000 mill en caja y la capitalización actualmente no llega ni a 2700 mill,no parece que vayan a tener problemas con el apalancamiento a corto plazo, sigo queriendo entrar.
> La declaración de hacienda me esta trayendo por el camino de la amargura...
> 
> Si tengo pongamos el caso 10 compras y 5 ventas de un mismo valor y en algun caso con algún scrip dividend, en la casilla solo me entran 3 operaciones,puedo agrupar las compras y ventas o debería abrir otra pestaña como si fuese otro valor para que coincidan las ventas con las transmisiones que tiene hacienda?Ya me puedo dar prisa que como soy de los agraciados que les sale a pagar para mi el plazo solo es hasta el 26::......No vuelvo a hacer mil operaciones en menos de un año, no quiero ni imaginarme la declaración de MV:XX:



No tengo ni idea. He de confesar que a mis 34 años recién cumplidos... la declaración me la sigue haciendo mi padre. Pero juraría, aún a riesgo de ddcir una animalada, que él pone ganancia - pérdidas y en la casilla el resultado. Le doy el listado que me saco en la web las c/v del 1/1 al 31/12 y listo. Eso de meter todas las compraventas no se lo he visto hacer nunca. Dicho esto, puede que lo haga y yo no lo haya visto, pero lo dudo. 

Y por falta conocimientos no es. Es economista, y rentas 30 veces mas complicadas que la mia ha hecho toda su vida...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jun 2013)

@Janus: Nvax time! +5% :baba:


----------



## Janus (21 Jun 2013)

En timeframe de minutos se puede ver que hay papel en los 1600. Apostamos que lo va a pasar. No es momento de meter cortos. Mucho cuidado.

Novavax está subiendo con volumen. A ver si dura y ahí se puede dar un buen trade.

---------- Post added 21-jun-2013 at 21:44 ----------

Novavax puede ser un fake porque ha sido un bazooka de volumen muy centrado en el tiempo y después no se mantiene. Ojo.

---------- Post added 21-jun-2013 at 21:48 ----------

Novavax está viendo romper los 1,98 abajo e irse a 1,94 al menos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jun 2013)

Parece que no Janus....Let's go!


----------



## << 49 >> (21 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> LA FIRGEN!!!. En el after se ha llegado a tocar el 759X en el precio del futuro!!!



Una precisión: Ese será el futuro de julio, que está "en otra escala" que el futuro de junio. El futuro de junio, al vencer hoy, se ha sincronizado con el precio al contado, pero el de julio tiene ya descontados los dividendos que se espera que repartan las empresas del ibex entre hoy y el día de vencimiento.


----------



## Abner (21 Jun 2013)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Una precisión: Ese será el futuro de julio, que está "en otra escala" que el futuro de junio. El futuro de junio, al vencer hoy, se ha sincronizado con el precio al contado, pero el de julio tiene ya descontados los dividendos que se espera que repartan las empresas del ibex entre hoy y el día de vencimiento.



Menudo gacelón estoy hecho. :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Jun 2013)

I do believe a walter rocket is ready to launch.... ienso:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (21 Jun 2013)

Animando un poco el hilo que empieza el finde:
[YOUTUBE]LYZ6gXWZfZM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (21 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> I do believe a walter rocket is ready to launch.... ienso:



Ya sabes que vengo diciendo que cuando el SP caiga con "step by step" será cuando el carbón se ponga pepón. Pero de momento, más allá de Walter ... no se ven maneras en otros referentes como Alpha y Arch. Deporte del que lesiona la tibia.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Jun 2013)

Vuelvo de gym, al final bajaron a recogerme en 79 y me apearon en 86.......
Esto es demasiado fácil, debo estar haciendo algo mal ienso:


----------



## bertok (21 Jun 2013)

rush81 dijo:


> ¿Quien coño es Pandoro?


----------



## tarrito (21 Jun 2013)

votos a favor y propuesta/s de fotos/gifs/vídeos para inculcar en el hilo el concetto "PandorA"

por la igualdá del sesualismo en el hilo! cohones YA!!! :


----------



## bertok (21 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ::
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/418566-habeis-visto-ibex-35-mayo-2013-pepon-cabron-sufre-atracon-y-saluda-a-aficion-bajista-468.html#post9161390
> 
> Today:
> ...



Tiene fundamentales, tiene valor, ..... y una polla.

Los que salen son las manos fuertes que precisamente son los que tienen más claro el valor de la empresa.

Se entra y se sale por técnico SIEMPRE. Este valor es bajista hace mucho tiempo.

Con paciencia se podrá pillar un ciclo alcista.


----------



## j.w.pepper (21 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


>



Desambiguación:
Pandoro es también un tradicional bizcocho italiano de la zona de Verona.

En bolsa me parece que al fin y al cabo es una deidad que acaba poniendo a cada uno en su sitio.

Cosas veredes amigo Sancho


----------



## bertok (21 Jun 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Vaya hostia, definitivamente volvemos a niveles guanosos.
> 
> Mi enhorabuena a la aficción guanosa por su convicción y su fe en el guano, parece que vamos directos a esos. No quiero ni imaginar cuando den los datos de PIB o empleo, como no sean positivos, lo que me parece que los mercados ya están dando por sentado, el apocalipsis definitivo.



Es cuestión de fe y alejarse de fanatismos siempre alcistas.

Buena parte de la gacela no ha tenido cojones a vender y están ahí metidos pensando que a largo siempre se gana ::::::

Cuidado porque esto es mucho más serio de lo que parece. Los inversores se demuestran en las caidas y no en la subidas. Siempre fue más difícil saber salir que saber entrar.

---------- Post added 21-jun-2013 at 21:47 ----------




Abner dijo:


> LA FIRGEN!!!. En el after se ha llegado a tocar el 759X en el precio del futuro!!!
> 
> Mirá mamá, ya soy inversoh a largo plazo
> 
> ::::



Lo lamento. Es así como se lamina el patrimonio y se termina aborreciendo la bolsa.

Suerte


----------



## ponzi (22 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Tiene fundamentales, tiene valor, ..... y una polla.
> 
> Los que salen son las manos fuertes que precisamente son los que tienen más claro el valor de la empresa.
> 
> ...




Pt al igual que eon como tienen deuda son inversiones arriesgadas, pero con un margen de r/r por esto mismo bastante aceptable. Ahora entiendo todo el escenario de PT, ya me extrañaba a mi que su ceo hubiese incrementado de esa forma la deuda.El problema de PT es que justamente donde mas valor se puede crear en Oi nos encontramos con unos directivos que pasan olimpicamente de la compañia y que su unico objetivo es llenarse los bolsillos.Por eso el ceo se ha ido alli,va a poner orden y si fuese necesario fusionar las dos operadoras.El ceo es un financiero e inversor impecable,dudo que no haga todo lo posible para sacar el maximo valor a Brasil, lo unico que Oi igual tarda mas en dar buenos resultados de lo que creia.Si es que los directivos de alli aun estan con el 2g y 3g.....::


CapitalMadrid - Portugal Telecom lanza un desafío a Telefónica Brasil tres años después de venderle Vivo


----------



## Antigona (22 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Es cuestión de fe y alejarse de fanatismos siempre alcistas.
> 
> Buena parte de la gacela no ha tenido cojones a vender y están ahí metidos pensando que a largo siempre se gana ::::::
> 
> ...



Exacto, por eso yo todavía no he empezado a invertir en serio, porque me falta la gran lección de que hay que saber asumir pérdidas y riesgos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jun 2013)

Pues eso, pintando y coloreando, ejem (ya sólo hace falta ganar dineroh)

ding-dong!

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/409129-habeis-visto-ibex-35-abril-2013-espana-caera-y-de-de-semana-estaras-66.html#post8737928

*[ALPHA NATURAL RESOURCES]*


----------



## Janus (22 Jun 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Exacto, por eso yo todavía no he empezado a invertir en serio, porque me falta la gran lección de que hay que saber asumir pérdidas y riesgos.



Cortando cojones se aprende a capar. Pero empieza con un toro no muy bravo y no utilices tijeras demasiado afiladas, no vaya a ser que te lleves un dedo sin que todavía hayas realizado la "alternativa".

Suerte

---------- Post added 22-jun-2013 at 11:41 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues eso, pintando y coloreando, ejem (ya sólo hace falta ganar dineroh)
> 
> ding-dong!
> 
> ...



Ahora entiendes por qué digo que el carbón puede ponerse pepón cuando el SP guanea. No se puede contar todo, se pierde la magia de la sorpresa:o

Cada día pintas mejor. Como se nota que ya no utilizas escalas logarítmicas ::

---------- Post added 22-jun-2013 at 11:53 ----------

Cebrián se aferra a su cargo pese a hundir al grupo Prisa - elEconomista.es

Desde el desembarco de Liberty, la editora acumula pérdidas por 791 millones y ultima la tercera refinanciación en tres años.

"El grupo necesita una transformación profunda. Puedo llevar a cabo una parte de ese cambio, pero el final del cambio es cambiarme a mí. Ese es el pacto" (entrevista con The Guardian, en 2010) "Los bancos han puesto como condición que me quede para refinanciar la deuda y asegurar la viabilidad del grupo" (reunión con trabajadores de Prisa, 2013). Entre esas dos frases, las dos pronunciadas por Juan Luis Cebrián, actual presidente de la editora de El País, han pasado tres años, tres refinanciaciones, varios ERE, pérdidas acumuladas de 791,3 millones de euros y una apuesta más que arriesgada por el fútbol, que se ha traducido en serios problemas de tesorería.

Pese a este dudoso balance, el primer espada del gigante audiovisual se aferra a su sillón el año en el que vence el acuerdo de permanencia firmado con Liberty. Pero, lejos de estar dispuesto a ceder el testigo, el presidente quiere continuar liderando la huida hacia delante que inició hace tres años cuando vendió el 25 por ciento de Santillana a DLJ por 278 millones de euros y dejó el 70 por ciento del grupo en manos de Liberty.

Una huida que cerró hace unas semanas un capítulo más con la inyección de una nueva línea de liquidez de 80 millones, con la que espera sobrevivir hasta que se cierre definitivamente la tercera refinanciación desde 2010 de su elevada deuda de 3.158 millones (de momento tiene la aprobación del 72,9 por ciento de los bancos acreedores).

Este acuerdo, que busca alargar los plazos de amortización, incluye la exigencia de las entidades de vender algunos activos. Sobre la mesa está Digital + y Santillana. En los últimos meses han llegado ofertas, sobre todo por la editorial, pero el grupo se niega a desprenderse de un negocio donde los ingresos no paran de crecer, aunque se vea obligado a incrementar su deuda para pagar el dividendo preferente a DLJ por su participación del 25 por ciento en Santillana (en marzo de 2013 fue de 117,46 millones).

Con este panorama, en el que los ingresos no paran de caer y vuelven a sonar los tambores de ERE (el siguiente es la Ser), Prisa celebra hoy su junta. Una cita en la que los accionistas, entre los que también se encuentran trabajadores, van a tener que aprobar la gestión del equipo directivo en 2012 y el plan de incentivos a largo plazo diseñado por Prisa, que prevé repartir 28 millones de euros, entre dinero y acciones, entre unos cien ejecutivos del grupo.

Un incentivo del que se ha quedado fuera tanto Cebrián como su consejero delegado Abril Martorell, que renunciaron a un bonus de algo más de 8 millones de euros en 2012. Eso sí, después de que Cebrián se ganara el enfado de sus empleados por haberse embolsado unos 13 millones de euros en 2011. Año en el que empezaron los grandes ERE que en sólo dos años se han llevado por delante a 1.694 trabajadores con 152 millones de indemnización.

Así, Cebrián se enfrenta a su próxima junta con un grupo hipotecado y en quiebra técnica. Tiene comprometidos 2.152 millones en derechos deportivos y audiovisuales, ha dejado en prenda El País y La Ser para responder al préstamo y al crédito sindicado y, con un fondo de maniobra negativo y un ebitda que acumula una caída del 30 por ciento, tiene que afrontar el pago de 3.158 millones en los próximos años.






Señores, vea que las noticias vuelan y están donde no tienen que estar. Recoge mi owned porque le otro día decía "hasta aquí puedo leer" ..... y ahora veo que se filtran ciertos temas.

En este texto hay una información (en segunda derivada) muy importante que muchos no saben. Es el "preferente" del fondo en Santillana (mal llamada editorial, por cierto). También se pone número a los compromisos de deuda de la TV.

Blanco y en botella. Reciben ofertas día sí y día también pero como buenos castuzos .... o cual pepitorro seguro de su tesoro ..... rechazan hasta el último aliento pensando que ellos lo valen y de aquí sacan un pelotazo. El verdadero enemigo lo tienen en Telefónica, empresa también castuza que a la hora de vender pide el Potosí (recuerden Atento) y a la hora de comprar ofrecen peanuts.

Hasta aquí puedo leer, no quiten la vista del chart. Cualquier anticipación del notición .... lo verán en primicia en el chart (timeframe de minutos). Verán el pastón que ganarán los priviligiados. Ojo, que cuando llegue lo mismo es un bajón + subidón, o al revés. Todo depende del número final en el que quede la deuda.

La partida se está jugando entre quienes quieren cobrar lo suyo a costa de que la empresa desaparezca y los que quieren pagar lo máximo posible pero sin que la empresa desaparezca. Básicamente un enfrentamiento de financieros y de políticos.

---------- Post added 22-jun-2013 at 11:56 ----------

Soportes rotos pre-vencimiento - FACTOR TRUZMAN - Cotizalia.com


Este señor es como jatorpilopido, siempre está posicionado en sentido contrario. No acierta ni de casualidad.


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Jun 2013)

¿Qué os parece el gap que se está abriendo entre el precio de la plata física y los futuros? Manipulación como afirman aquí?

[YOUTUBE]MDOl2L-8n4U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jun 2013)

He empezado a verlo, y por lo visto es un vídeo hecho por plateros, ¿no?
Puede que tengan razón,"todo es un mega-complot" para comprar plata física a precio de saldo. Pero me suena a pepitorros abrazados a sus monedas.

No tengo los suficientes conocimientos para saber si lo que dicen es cierto o no. Pero si algunas cosas:

1. El jráfico de los metales da pena.
2. Que algo suna un 50% en 1.5 años es normal, pero que baje un 30% en 8 meses es un complot. (Y nos olvidamos que el precio del oro ha x6 su precio en 10 años)
3. Esto no quita que en cuanto empiece a fluir la ingente cantidad de dinero que se ha creado, se verá una inflacccccción de cojones.

Pero vamos, que esto son cosas que creo que sé, y yo no se de ná, o de poco.


----------



## bertok (22 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> He empezado a verlo, y por lo visto es un vídeo hecho por plateros, ¿no?
> Puede que tengan razón,"todo es un mega-complot" para comprar plata física a precio de saldo. Pero me suena a pepitorros abrazados a sus monedas.
> 
> No tengo los suficientes conocimientos para saber si lo que dicen es cierto o no. Pero si algunas cosas:
> ...



La Ag yaha caido un 60% desde el máximo del ciclo alcista primario. Desde hace tiempo está metido en un poderoso ciclo bajista primario.

Desde el nivel de 31 he posteado en varias ocasiones en el jilo de la Ag que se iba a tomar por culo.

Apuesto por verla en 14. Al tiempo ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (22 Jun 2013)

Sí GT, el vídeo está hecho por siemprealcistas de la plata.

El tema es que con el oro está aconteciendo lo mismo, recuerdo con el crack de hace un mes que la gente se volvió loca comprando oro físico, en Asia había grandes colas en todos los comercios que venden este metal.
Esta divergencia entre papel y metal sigue acentuándose y estaría bien especular sobre como va a acabar la historia :rolleye: El tema es que tanto el metal (lingotes y monedas) siguen cotizando sin apenas reflejar esta bajada de los futuros.


----------



## Janus (22 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Sí GT, el vídeo está hecho por siemprealcistas de la plata.
> 
> El tema es que con el oro está aconteciendo lo mismo, recuerdo con el crack de hace un mes que la gente se volvió loca comprando oro físico, en Asia había grandes colas en todos los comercios que venden este metal.
> Esta divergencia entre papel y metal sigue acentuándose y estaría bien especular sobre como va a acabar la historia :rolleye: El tema es que tanto el metal (lingotes y monedas) siguen cotizando sin apenas reflejar esta bajada de los futuros.



Está todo caro.

La paciencia es quien más premios genera en las inversiones en bolsa. La máxima de que hay miles de trenes, bien entendida, es sumamente beneficiosa para el bolsillo. No se trata de ganar o no ganar. Estamos hablando de un juego de ganar o perder.


----------



## paulistano (22 Jun 2013)

De qué me sonarán los niveles que da...


Si no llegamos a 9500 en junio, ibex se va a 6.000.....

Elliot, aunque ya en los comentarios le dicen que eso son chorradas


El Ibex se podra ir por debajo de los 6.000 si no cierra junio por encima de los 9.500 puntos - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Jun 2013)

Yo me temo un efecto Droghi en poco tiempo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jun 2013)

Programming...again. Feel like i'm 19yo :rolleye:

[YOUTUBE]yJchGizKtX4[/YOUTUBE]


Let's go!


----------



## Janus (22 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Programming...again. Feel like i'm 19yo :rolleye:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]yJchGizKtX4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



*Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Janus (22 Jun 2013)

It's the fact.

"Los actores en los mercados cambian, pero los mercados sobreviven. Las modas en los mercados pasan, pero los mercados siguen en pie. Y así una secuencia amplia proyectada en la historia. Lo que sucede ahora no es nuevo en los mercados. Hay elementos, situaciones y comportamientos, patrones, en definitiva, que se repiten. Sólo cambia el decorado del momento, el número y condición de los participantes y, si se quiere, también las reglas de juego. Pero la esencia de los mercados es la misma. Por ello, nos guste o disguste, la Bolsa es una una sucesión de ciclos, como la vida y la economía. Nada ni nadie ha logrado por ahora variar el curso secular. Incluso la Manipulación Histórica de los bancos centrales, como sucede ahora, no conseguirá modificar el curso de los acontecimientos. La Manipulación Histórica Actual ha variado el cauce del río de la Bolsa, pero el río siempre vuelve a su cauce original", me dice uno de los viejos lobos de mar, que me envía el siguiente enlace para la reflexión.
¿Qué sucedería si el mercado bajista estructural no hubiera finalizado? Es lo que se pregunta Sy Harding, presidente de Asset Management Research Corp.
Según este analista, en los últimos 110 años se han alternado mercados bajistas y alcistas de ciclo, que han durado en promedio cerca de 17 años. El último mercado bajista se inició en 1965, cuando el Dow Jones llegó a los 1.000 puntos por primera vez en su historia, y finalizó en 1982, cuando alcanzó esos 1.000 puntos por sexta vez. Posteriormente se desarrolló el mercado alcista de ciclo de 1982 a 2000.


----------



## Tonto Simon (22 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> It's the fact.
> 
> "Los actores en los mercados cambian, pero los mercados sobreviven. Las modas en los mercados pasan, pero los mercados siguen en pie. Y así una secuencia amplia proyectada en la historia. Lo que sucede ahora no es nuevo en los mercados. Hay elementos, situaciones y comportamientos, patrones, en definitiva, que se repiten. Sólo cambia el decorado del momento, el número y condición de los participantes y, si se quiere, también las reglas de juego. Pero la esencia de los mercados es la misma. Por ello, nos guste o disguste, la Bolsa es una una sucesión de ciclos, como la vida y la economía. Nada ni nadie ha logrado por ahora variar el curso secular. Incluso la Manipulación Histórica de los bancos centrales, como sucede ahora, no conseguirá modificar el curso de los acontecimientos. La Manipulación Histórica Actual ha variado el cauce del río de la Bolsa, pero el río siempre vuelve a su cauce original", me dice uno de los viejos lobos de mar, que me envía el siguiente enlace para la reflexión.
> ¿Qué sucedería si el mercado bajista estructural no hubiera finalizado? Es lo que se pregunta Sy Harding, presidente de Asset Management Research Corp.
> Según este analista, en los últimos 110 años se han alternado mercados bajistas y alcistas de ciclo, que han durado en promedio cerca de 17 años. El último mercado bajista se inició en 1965, cuando el Dow Jones llegó a los 1.000 puntos por primera vez en su historia, y finalizó en 1982, cuando alcanzó esos 1.000 puntos por sexta vez. Posteriormente se desarrolló el mercado alcista de ciclo de 1982 a 2000.


----------



## goldberg (22 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> It's the fact.
> 
> "Los actores en los mercados cambian, pero los mercados sobreviven. Las modas en los mercados pasan, pero los mercados siguen en pie. Y así una secuencia amplia proyectada en la historia. Lo que sucede ahora no es nuevo en los mercados. Hay elementos, situaciones y comportamientos, patrones, en definitiva, que se repiten. Sólo cambia el decorado del momento, el número y condición de los participantes y, si se quiere, también las reglas de juego. Pero la esencia de los mercados es la misma. Por ello, nos guste o disguste, la Bolsa es una una sucesión de ciclos, como la vida y la economía. Nada ni nadie ha logrado por ahora variar el curso secular. Incluso la Manipulación Histórica de los bancos centrales, como sucede ahora, no conseguirá modificar el curso de los acontecimientos. La Manipulación Histórica Actual ha variado el cauce del río de la Bolsa, pero el río siempre vuelve a su cauce original", me dice uno de los viejos lobos de mar, que me envía el siguiente enlace para la reflexión.
> ¿Qué sucedería si el mercado bajista estructural no hubiera finalizado? Es lo que se pregunta Sy Harding, presidente de Asset Management Research Corp.
> Según este analista, en los últimos 110 años se han alternado mercados bajistas y alcistas de ciclo, que han durado en promedio cerca de 17 años. El último mercado bajista se inició en 1965, cuando el Dow Jones llegó a los 1.000 puntos por primera vez en su historia, y finalizó en 1982, cuando alcanzó esos 1.000 puntos por sexta vez. Posteriormente se desarrolló el mercado alcista de ciclo de 1982 a 2000.



Este discurso lo viene repitiendo "tercamente" Don Eduardo Bolinches y daría pleno sentido a su famosa "pata bajista" ...

Como por un casual Eduardo tenga razón...::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jun 2013)

very high at home on ....








Yes!!!!!!!!


----------



## paulistano (22 Jun 2013)

goldberg dijo:


> Este discurso lo viene repitiendo "tercamente" Don Eduardo Bolinches y daría pleno sentido a su famosa "pata bajista" ...
> 
> Como por un casual Eduardo tenga razón...::



Ese cabrón me ha hecho dejar de ganar mucha pasta.

Crack del 2009 Paulistano compra SAN a 3,89.....casi el mínimo.

Escucha en la radio a este señor hablar de la tercera pata bajista o su puta madre, y dice que tal como están las cosas "Santander está ahora en 5,30 euros, con gran resistencia en 5,60 donde aconsejamos vender....pasarán muchos años hasta que volvamos a ver sus acciones a más de 6 euros...."

Pues llegaron a 8 euros aprox.

Estaba empezando en esto de la bolsa, ahora no me fio un pelo de lo publicado en los medios.

Le pasará como al gato, algún día acertará:Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jun 2013)

Paulistanoooooo vas con italia.....verdade???


----------



## paulistano (22 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Paulistanoooooo vas con italia.....verdade???



A Brasil hay que ganarla en la final, por callar más aún las bocas...:rolleye:

Recuerdo "brasucas" hablando de futbol antes del Mundial....."España no es equipo campeón", "España en un mundial se caga...."...ahora todos rendidos:Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jun 2013)

bufff 3-1 
italiani testa di cazzo
:ouch:


----------



## Janus (22 Jun 2013)

Pirata, que nos vamos esta noche de festival!!!!. Copas y colegas a reventar.

[YOUTUBE]jXOgYxUf6Ts[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HisHoliness (22 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> A Brasil hay que ganarla en la final, por callar más aún las bocas...:rolleye:
> 
> Recuerdo "brasucas" hablando de futbol antes del Mundial....."España no es equipo campeón", "España en un mundial se caga...."...ahora todos rendidos:Baile:



Todos los taxistas que he cogido esta semana decian que Brasil no tiene nada que hacer contra España, aunque despues de lo de hoy no creo que estén tan pesimistas...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jun 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Todos los taxistas que he cogido esta semana decian que Brasil no tiene nada que hacer contra España, aunque despues de lo de hoy no creo que estén tan pesimistas...



La he visto fuerte. Presionando arriba y ordenaditos. Aunque los italianos, poquita cosa. Veremos.

@Janus







On sight....:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Namreir (22 Jun 2013)

Pues a pesar de lo que decir, yo veo al IBEX por encima de los 10.000.


----------



## paulistano (22 Jun 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Todos los taxistas que he cogido esta semana decian que Brasil no tiene nada que hacer contra España, aunque despues de lo de hoy no creo que estén tan pesimistas...



Ahora.

Tendrías que oirles hablar antes de que España ganase un mundial....

Dónde estabas metido?

Liderando las revueltas???

Te has perdido la que liamos aquí con Sacyr la semana pasada....al final creo que el Stop sacó a la mayoría...ienso:

Anda que si llegas a comprar cuando te lo estabas pensando...te habría salido la jugada redonda...vender SAN a 5,60 y comprar Sacyr a 2,10....eso creo que planteaste:

---------- Post added 22-jun-2013 at 23:09 ----------




Namreir dijo:


> Pues a pesar de lo que decir, yo veo al IBEX por encima de los 10.000.




Timing, es la clave8:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (22 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


>



Entonces ?
Ha llegado el guano o que o no y nos ponemos peponians. :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Jun 2013)

Namreir dijo:


> Pues a pesar de lo que decir, yo veo al IBEX por encima de los 10.000.



No, si con copas encima uno ve lo que quiere...
yo lo veo en 7700 :: y está más cerca de los 6000 que de los 10000!!!

Ahora ya en serio, los ve ahora o los ve en unos meses o años?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jun 2013)

Oyes Janus.... El Hardwell este es mu jrande, eh?


Everybody fucking jump!!!!!


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2013)

Mornin, madafakars


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Mornin, madafakars



Mornin dice... si es casi medio día!

mar-chafún-allá voy!


----------



## tarrito (23 Jun 2013)

eso es porque Bertok mide el tiempo es escala logarítmica, no como otros ... :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mornin dice... si es casi medio día!
> 
> mar-chafún-allá voy!



Es domingo ... me vuelvo al catre


----------



## Sealand (23 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pirata, que nos vamos esta noche de festival!!!!. Copas y colegas a reventar.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]jXOgYxUf6Ts[/YOUTUBE]



Janus, ¿has estado en el UMF alguna vez? No he visto tanta cachonda por metro cuadrado en un festival desde que estuve en el Open'er :baba:


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2013)

Bertok patrullando y aparece Janus con su musiquita de los cojones :XX::XX::XX:

[YOUTUBE]wVX8wm_CONM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (23 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Oyes Janus.... El Hardwell este es mu jrande, eh?
> 
> 
> Everybody fucking jump!!!!!



A los guenos days.

Muy grande, un front-man.

---------- Post added 23-jun-2013 at 12:15 ----------




Sealand dijo:


> Janus, ¿has estado en el UMF alguna vez? No he visto tanta cachonda por metro cuadrado en un festival desde que estuve en el Open'er :baba:



No, nunca he estado en ese pero me encantaría porque los conciertos que más me gustan son los que están en la propia ciudad. Me gustan mucho más que los que están en el campo y lejos de la cuidad.

Fantastic crowd.

---------- Post added 23-jun-2013 at 12:19 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Bertok patrullando y aparece Janus con su musiquita de los cojones :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]wVX8wm_CONM[/YOUTUBE]



No se de da nada mal.

[YOUTUBE]V1PAKT2dAaU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## silverwindow (23 Jun 2013)

npi de musica,ademas no encaja con lo de la semana que viene.

[YOUTUBE]ar6hXnFvblI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## donpepito (23 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Parece que no Janus....Let's go!



$8.00 puede verse en nvax pronto, recuerden:

ACAD
CLDX
ARIAD

La banca siempre gana.


----------



## ponzi (23 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No tengo ni idea. He de confesar que a mis 34 años recién cumplidos... la declaración me la sigue haciendo mi padre. Pero juraría, aún a riesgo de ddcir una animalada, que él pone ganancia - pérdidas y en la casilla el resultado. Le doy el listado que me saco en la web las c/v del 1/1 al 31/12 y listo. Eso de meter todas las compraventas no se lo he visto hacer nunca. Dicho esto, puede que lo haga y yo no lo haya visto, pero lo dudo.
> 
> Y por falta conocimientos no es. Es economista, y rentas 30 veces mas complicadas que la mia ha hecho toda su vida...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Muchas gracias figura 
Yo tengo alguna primavera menos, en nada te pillo 
Si que es verdad que en la pestaña principal donde metes cada valor hacienda solo ve las perdidas o plusvalías de ese valor, pero para llegar a eso hay que entrar en otra pestaña que hay 3 opciones para poner compras y ventas.También es verdad que una vez fui a hacienda y metieron todas las transacciones de un mismo valor agrupadas en una, pero no me fió mucho de ellos, solo los contratan para la campaña de la rentaienso:


----------



## Janus (23 Jun 2013)

donpepito dijo:


> $8.00 puede verse en nvax pronto, recuerden:
> 
> ACAD
> CLDX
> ...



Yo me bajaré antes, sobre los 5,99 usd.:8:

No está el contexto para visiones tan "pelotazo way". :o

De momento, falta lo más importante: el volumen, la gasolina .....

---------- Post added 23-jun-2013 at 13:46 ----------

Ya están todos los grandes del UMF'13 (porque a N. Romero y Eric Morillo ya los pusimos la semana pasada):

[YOUTUBE]8MVA-AxTafo[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 23-jun-2013 at 14:21 ----------

Ahora sí: *Joder es brutal los primeros 15 minutos. Nunca les había visto tan en forma en directo.
*
[YOUTUBE]yNO_hp9jc0A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Claca (23 Jun 2013)

Yo no me creo nada. Mucho hablar de festivales, pero aquí todos sois unos viejos de más de 15 años, lo más próximo a la fiesta que estáis ahora es cuando os metéis una última copa rápida de un trago mientras la señora se retoca en el baño antes de salir del restaurante.


----------



## ghkghk (23 Jun 2013)

En Valencia, todos maquineros y tal...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (23 Jun 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Yo no me creo nada. Mucho hablar de festivales, pero aquí todos sois unos viejos de más de 15 años, lo más próximo a la fiesta que estáis ahora es cuando os metéis una última copa rápida de un trago mientras la señora se retoca en el baño antes de salir del restaurante.



RESPECT!!!!!


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (23 Jun 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Yo no me creo nada. Mucho hablar de festivales, pero aquí todos sois unos viejos de más de 15 años, lo más próximo a la fiesta que estáis ahora es cuando os metéis una última copa rápida de un trago mientras la señora se retoca en el baño antes de salir del restaurante.



Algún caso he visto de gente que se ha forrado antes de tener los 18. :XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Jun 2013)

no he visto, esto va ser un inmenso geriátrico 

Endeudamiento masivo - Economía Directa 19-06-2013 en mp3 (19/06 a las 10:22:58) 01:05:55 2144564 - iVoox

---------- Post added 23-jun-2013 at 15:26 ----------

Juan Ramón Rallo: "Las cifras que ha presentado el Gobierno están absolutamente manipuladas" - elEconomista.es


----------



## sarkweber (23 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> RESPECT!!!!!




[YOUTUBE]Uibm_RQfZ-M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (23 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> En Valencia, todos maquineros y tal...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Como te cuidas ehhi!!!Menuda pinta que tiene esa sangria..Que envidia .Aqui los mu desgraciados llaman playa a un cacho de cemento con 3 fuentes que nos planto gallardon "no pongo fotos porque aun tengo dignidad" ::... Para este verano estoy pensando hacer una escapada y estoy dudando entre valencia,almeria,torremolinos,granada.....ienso:


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como te cuidas ehhi!!!Menuda pinta que tiene esa sangria...Aqui los mu desgraciados llaman playa a un cacho de cemento con 3 fuentes que nos planto gallardon "no pongo fotos porque aun tengo dignidad" ::... Para este verano estoy pensando hacer una escapada y estoy dudando entre valencia,almeria,torremolinos,granada.....ienso: Que envidia das, disfrutando de la playa en tus tiempos muertos:Aplauso:



En la sierra mandrileña puedes invertir el tiempo en algo aprovechable ::

[YOUTUBE]gX-wPWE6AIw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (23 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> En la sierra mandrileña puedes invertir el tiempo en algo aprovechable ::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]gX-wPWE6AIw[/YOUTUBE]



Al principio he pensado que estaba jugando al paintball....pero si este desgraciado se va con armas de verdad al monte al mas puro estilo Torrente:no: ....Eso lo dejamos pa octubre ,hasta entonces prefiero esperar el apocalipsis zombie desde una amaca en la playita con mi cervecita bien fresquita


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Al principio he pensado que estaba jugando al paintball....pero si este desgraciado se va con armas de verdad al monte al mas puro estilo Torrente:no: ....Eso lo dejamos pa octubre ,hasta entonces prefiero esperar el apocalipsis zombie desde una amaca en la playita con mi cervecita bien fresquita



Las bromas las dejamos para los dummies. Los pros vamos en serio ::


----------



## Janus (23 Jun 2013)

Lectura ........


10 Ways The US Has A Competitive Advantage - Business Insider


----------



## vermer (23 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como te cuidas ehhi!!!Menuda pinta que tiene esa sangria..Que envidia .Aqui los mu desgraciados llaman playa a un cacho de cemento con 3 fuentes que nos planto gallardon "no pongo fotos porque aun tengo dignidad" ::... Para este verano estoy pensando hacer una escapada y estoy dudando entre valencia,almeria,torremolinos,granada.....ienso:



Si esas son tus opciones Granada gana por goleada en casi todos apartados. Lo de Torremolinos vamos a pensar que no lo has escrito siquiera.


----------



## atman (23 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Lectura ........
> 
> 
> 10 Ways The US Has A Competitive Advantage - Business Insider



Contextualizemos...


Unwinding the world&rsquo;s biggest economic experiment - FT.com

No sé si está bajo el paywall, si eso busquen en Google: Unwinding the world’s biggest economic experiment y podrán leerlo entero.


----------



## ponzi (23 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Las bromas las dejamos para los dummies. Los pros vamos en serio ::



Mira lo que le paso al soldado y la princesa


[YOUTUBE]iDcMRAWtadE[/YOUTUBE]

Hay que disfrutar del verano que octubre aun queda muy lejos


----------



## Janus (23 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> Contextualizemos...
> 
> 
> Unwinding the world&rsquo;s biggest economic experiment - FT.com
> ...



Es que esa subida de tipos quizá es lo que de la puntilla a Europa y permita a las empresas usanas comprar miles de empresas a precio de saldo. Conquistar se llama.


----------



## atman (23 Jun 2013)

Ya yendo a los temas importantes del hilo, Seiko, cumple 100 años haciendo relojes. Y han sacado unas ediciones limitadas dentro de su marca más exclusiva: Credor. Por si a alguno le interesa...


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> Ya yendo a los temas importantes del hilo, Seiko, cumple 100 años haciendo relojes. Y han sacado unas ediciones limitadas dentro de su marca más exclusiva: Credor. Por si a alguno le interesa...



Lo conocía, lástima que se va de pressssio ::

SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION


----------



## atman (23 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Lo conocía, lástima que se va de pressssio ::
> 
> SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION



Hombre, ese es su tope de gama, peazo casharro... Tiene tambien cositas "algo" más arregladas. Ya saben que yo prefiero cositas bastante más discretas que un peluco de 1,5 centimetros de grosor... leches, que en semejante caja pueden meter una orquesta sinfónica completa...

















A mí me va más algo así, más dentro de lo que realmente es la naturaleza japo:

















Para celebrar el aniversario han sacado una edición limitada:





















Una "fruslería", de unos 20k leurs, creo... luego quéjate si te cortan la mano para llevárselo... ::


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2013)

vaya gayerada :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## ponzi (23 Jun 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Si esas son tus opciones Granada gana por goleada en casi todos apartados. Lo de Torremolinos vamos a pensar que no lo has escrito siquiera.



Creo que voy a hacerte caso y eliminarla de la lista....Para desconectar tanto Almería como granada tienen sitios bastante majos...


Hablando de bolsa, estas ultimas caídas nos han dejado una empresa que si bien no es la panacea puede que este a buenos precios

ALSTOM (ALO:EN Paris): Financial Statements - Businessweek

No está muy endeudada, tiene una buena caja,el flujo de caja operativo parece que sigue tirando y tiene un roce del 11%... Yo vigilaría el grafico

Son la competencia de caf


----------



## Janus (23 Jun 2013)

Aburridos les veo, vamos a calentar un poco los motores y les presento posibles perlas.

Hi Everyone,

We hope you are having a great weekend.

If you are looking to jump on a stock that could triple before the summer ends don't look anywhere else: 

Xumanii Inc. (XUII) is the pick you want to consider buying as soon as possible. Analysts are valuing the company at well over $1 and institutional investors continues to buy shares at these very low prices almost every day.

We still see XUII as our #1 pick of the summer and believe great upside are ahead for this stock.

Here's a quick recap as to why XUII could jump 3-4x in value:

1) XUII is a live broadcasting technology company that continuously expands its repertoire of high profile artists (such as Drake, Akon, LMFAO, Trey Songz) to its list of clients. This ability to attract high caliber music artists in turn drives hundred of thousands if not millions of potential new viewers and subscribers to Xumanii.com

2) The company has hinted many times in the past that investors should expect more artists to jump on board. Rumors are that Kanye West, Lil Wayne and Justin Bieber could sign with the Company. If such a deal happen we expect Wall Street to jump all over XUII. 

3) A large naked short position still remains to be covered and a short squeeze could send XUII past its previous highs and to new all time high levels. In fact, some short squeeze have sent stocks higher by 500%.

4) Big tech companies like Google, Netflix, and Apple are always looking to acquire smaller new technologies like the one Xumanii has. Any big tech company could easily acquire XUII for its access to high caliber artists but also its ability to drive an incredible amount of viewership for its live HD concerts.

We are confident that XUII is poised to surprise the market and we expect the stock to react positively in the coming weeks as more announcements are made. XUII already jumped over 30% in just the past 2 trading days and we see a continued uptrend ahead for this pick.

In our opinion, members should consider XUII tomorrow before the company makes a breakthrough announcement.

You can learn more about the company under this link: Xumanii presents French Montana - Xumanii


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Aburridos les veo, vamos a calentar un poco los motores y les presento posibles perlas.
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> ...



Cutre manera de calentar un valor. Necesitan salirse y colocarle el papel a los pardillos. Alguno del HVEI35 cae en la trampa.

Mirad el gráfico en Medora Corp: OTCMKTS:XUII quotes & news - Google Finance :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## aksarben (23 Jun 2013)

Penny stock promotion cutre salchichero :: .


----------



## juanfer (23 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Aburridos les veo, vamos a calentar un poco los motores y les presento posibles perlas.
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> ...




Janus, no se, yo esta empresa no veo que vaya a despuntar mucho.

Xumanii

Además no hacen nada nuevo que no hagan la competencia.

No se que le ves.


Creo que es una pu** mierda de empresa.


----------



## Janus (23 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Janus, no se, yo esta empresa no veo que vaya a despuntar mucho.
> 
> Xumanii
> 
> ...



Yo no recomiendo nada. Ni a favor ni en contra. Simplemente les pongo en contacto con lo que algunos andan diciendo por la red. El criterio y el dinero siempre es de uno mismo.

Yo la voy a seguir.


----------



## juanfer (23 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Yo no recomiendo nada. Ni a favor ni en contra. Simplemente les pongo en contacto con lo que algunos andan diciendo por la red. El criterio y el dinero siempre es de uno mismo.
> 
> Yo la voy a seguir.



Creo que en ese mundo si no hacen nada diferente con que diferenciarse, no van a ningún sitio, competir con los grandes es cada día más difícil.


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2013)

Al estilo Janus, vamos a lanzarnos a realizar la recomendación semanal.

Juzguen ustedes si si va primero el huevo o la gallina

"El problema de los tíos es que hemos visto demasiado porno, y ahora cuando follamos si no hacemos la secuencia completa de cerdadas, pues no nos quedamos del todo satisfechos. Es como cuando metes un gol de empujarla solo delante del portero: cuenta igual, pero mola más meterlo de chilena y por la escuadra.

Para los que no lo sepáis, esta es la secuencia lógica de guarradas en su orden correspondiente (aunque salvo por el final, esto es como una multiplicación, el orden de los factores no altera el producto, pero es por seguir un orden, que hay que organizarse):

*1- preliminares-* Te los puedes saltar, en verdad sólo son para ella, nosotros disfrutamos más con cualquier cosa que implique que tu polla entre en juego directo, así que menos caricias.

*2- mamada-* Mamada, felación, comida, chupada; da igual como lo llamen, pero es un paso esencial, de los más importantes, y uno de los que nunca os debéis saltar. Y por favor, que no os engañen con eso de: “yo es que solo se la chupo a mis novios”. Si es así, pedidle salir inmediatamente y luego seguís con el coito. A la hora de realizar la práctica en cuestión, recordad la sabía frase “si no hay arcada no es una buena mamada”. Así es amigo, si la chica en cuestión lagrimea y saliva en abundancia como cuando tú hueles los guisos caseros de tu madre, es que lo estás haciendo bien. Nada de solo la puntita, ni de lametones suaves sobre la punta del capullo, que no es que estén de más, pero solo intercalados con unas buenas dosis de “face fucking”, también conocido como “hacer el pelícano”. El hombre siempre ha buscado expandir los límites desde los albores de la creación, ¿por qué no ibais a hacer vosotros lo mismo? Buscad el tope e id siempre un poco más allá: nunca os rindáis. Y nada de sustituir este paso por una vulgar PAJA. Para empezar, porque no hay nada más patético que ver a una tía intentando hacerte una paja (nosotros no encontraremos el clítoris macho, pero para lo que les sirve a ellas encontrar nuestra polla…) y para seguir porque las pajas son nuestras, son un patrimonio de los tíos, y están hechas para la soledad de la noche (o de cualquier hora del día) y la exclusiva compañía de RedTube o similares. Además la paja está ergonómicamente diseñada para que se la haga uno mismo, todo lo demás es ir contra natura. Un inciso sobre las mamadas; a algunos les gusta devolver el favor haciendo lo que vulgarmente se conoce como “bajar al pozo”, nombre que nos indica que no se trata de una práctica muy agradable. Yo personalmente no lo veo, en las pelis que yo he visto se chupan mas zanahorias que conejos y nadie se queja nunca, pero sois libres de hacerlo si os sentís caritativos ese día. Además algunas lo ponen como condición sine qua non, y sin una buena mamada no hay un buen polvo, así que contened la respiración y al lío.

*3- Penetración vaginal o penetración clásica-* Vamos a ver, no es que esté en contra del sexo vaginal ni mucho menos. De hecho todos sabemos que la primera vez que adentramos a nuestro guerrero de cabeza púrpura en la cueva misteriosa, fue como volver a nacer, y algunos le encontramos por fin sentido a nuestras vidas. Pero de ahí a pretender que un buen polvo es meterla por delante, cambiar un par de veces de postura y correrte dentro con el condón puesto…eso es información sesgada. Eso es como decir que el cocido lleva garbanzos: es cierto, pero solo con garbanzos no haces un buen cocido. Si te quedas en el seguro y apacible valle de la penetración vaginal, creerás que eres feliz, pero si realmente quieres alcanzar la gloria deberás escalar cimas más altas. Dicho esto, tampoco es bueno que os saltéis este paso. Seamos realistas, es la base del coito, a parte de que si te acostumbras a prácticas menos comunes luego querrás más y más, y aquí estamos para enseñar en qué consiste un buen polvo, no para que termines follándote a gallinas con una bolsa de basura anudada a la cabeza. El sexo vaginal es ideal para mantener el status quo del polvo y que las cosas no se nos vayan de las manos. Además es perfecto para distraer la atención de la chica y hacer que se confíe y baje sus defensas: creedme, esto será muy necesario para el paso que viene a continuación.

*4- Penetración anal-* Bienvenidos al nirvana. Algunos dicen que es una leyenda, otros que eso solo pasa en las películas e incluso hay quien piensa que no son más que efectos especiales, que eso jamás ocurre en la realidad. Pues bien, no os dejéis engañar, el sexo anal es una realidad, está de moda, y ha venido para quedarse. Pero es como todo. Cuando te compraste tú primer nokia modelo ladrillófono ni si quiera ojeaste el libreto de instrucciones, porque aquello solo podía hacer una cosa: llamar por teléfono. Ahora tienes un i-phone, y seguro que todavía sigues empollándote el libreto de instrucciones no vaya a ser que te lo cargues con lo que te ha costado y lo delicado que es. Con el anal pasa lo mismo: no puedes pretender simplemente llegar y meterla, porque eso no es un coño, es un poquito más complejo. Vale, ahora me dirás que qué cojones digo, que eso no es más que un agujero y no puede tener una mecánica demasiado compleja. Pero es precisamente este exceso de confianza lo que hace que muchos fracasen en la conquista de esta plaza. Para empezar no puedes llegar a una chica y decirle: vale, ahora te la voy a meter por el culo. Pero no me refiero a que no se lo puedas decir cuando te acercas a hablar con ella en la barra del bar, lo jodido es que ni si quiera puedes decírselo cuando estáis los dos en bolas y ella tiene tu aparato entre sus manos, o en la boca, o donde sea que lo hayas depositado en ese momento. Puedes decirle que se la vas a meter al estilo clásico, puedes incluso pedirle que te la chupe, pero si le dices que se la vas a meter por el culo, te arriesgas a que ella aborte toda la misión. Llámalo tabú, llámalo frigidez, el caso es que las tías suelen ser reacias a esta práctica, a no ser que alguien ya nos haya allanado el terreno previamente (ej.: su ex la dio por el culo durante su relación y ella descubrió lo maravilloso que es y ahora le encanta). Pero cuidado, porque esto también puede volverse en nuestra contra. Si la pobre calló en manos de algún desaprensivo que le dejo aquello como un bebedero de patos y no pudo sentarse en 3 semanas, seguramente no quiera ni oír hablar del tema. Aquí hay varias teorías. Los clásicos abogan por el método lógico. Fóllatela bien, háblale despacio y con cariño y explícale las bondades del sexo anal; y, por supuesto, dile aquello de: “no te preocupes cariño, que no te va a doler”. Lo malo de esto es que le va a doler, y tú vas a quedar mal, pero bueno, a lo mejor eso ya no nos importa tanto. Los más osados, sin embargo, defienden el método directo o de la confusión. Esta teoría nace de la idea de que es imposible convencer a un cerdo de que no se preocupe, de que le vas a llevar al matadero pero que no le va a pasar nada malo, y por tanto simplemente le llevas sin preguntar. Con el anal hacemos lo mismo, simplemente la introducimos sin preguntar, y aquí es donde entra en juego vuestra imaginación para inventar excusas de lo más imaginativas para lo que acaba de ocurrir. Desde el clásico “huy perdón, me he confundido” hasta algo tan sublime como “cariño, aquí está muy oscuro y esto está muy junto”, todo es válido, pero aseguraos siempre de acompañar cualquier excusa que se os ocurra con la frase “bueno, ya que está dentro seguimos, ¿no?” (por supuesto, se trata de una pregunta retórica).

*5- Happy ending, facial, o final feliz-* Toda buena película que se precie tiene un buen final. En la tragedia griega lo llamaban catarsis, y Borat lo definió acertadamente como “love explosion”. Me da igual como lo queráis llamar, pero éste es sin duda el paso más importante y el que más nos solemos saltar. Vamos a ver, ¿qué cojones es eso de correrse con el condón puesto, de correrse dentro sin más o, peor aun, de correrse fuera, encima de la sabana o en el suelo? No, no y no. Tío, si haces eso, es que no has visto suficiente porno. Vete ahora mismo a ver unas cuantas pelis o videos del pornotube y fíjate en cómo terminan todas y cada una de las escenas. ¿Lo has captado ya? Exacto, ella ha hecho un gran esfuerzo por conseguir que te corras, y que menos que recompensarla por ello, ¿no? Así que venga, no seas desagradecido y te guardes todo ese zumo de proteínas para ti: compártelo con ella. El lugar que elijas para verter tu esencia ya es algo más personal. Yo sin duda soy de la escuela del facial, pero algunos prefieren las tetas, el culo o incluso la tripa u otras partes más raras. En realidad da un poco igual, pero asegúrate de que ella se entere de lo mucho que te ha gustado y que lo sienta en sus propias carnes, no seas irrespetuoso. Eso sí, si eliges la opción del facial, intenta que al menos una parte vaya a parar a su boca, y fíjate atentamente en que hace ella con el subproducto. Esto será importante a la hora de clasificar luego a la chica en cuestión en las categorías de “spit” o “swallow” (en castellano, escupe o traga, para que lo entiendas)."


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> eso es porque Bertok mide el tiempo es escala logarítmica, no como otros ... :fiufiu:



It never ends.....








ponzi dijo:


> Como te cuidas ehhi!!!Menuda pinta que tiene esa sangria..Que envidia .Aqui los mu desgraciados llaman playa a un cacho de cemento con 3 fuentes que nos planto gallardon "no pongo fotos porque aun tengo dignidad" ::... Para este verano estoy pensando hacer una escapada y estoy dudando entre valencia,almeria,torremolinos,granada.....ienso:



Ya se lo han dicho, borre Torremolinos y añada Vejer costa y Coños digo Caños de Meca en Cádiz. Si le mola la fiesta Coñil, otra vez, no se que me pasa... Conil de la Frontera.
En Granada, acabo de venir de La Herradura. 100% recomendable.
En Almería, Cabo de Gata y Mojácar.


----------



## Janus (23 Jun 2013)

Poco oficio tienes ..................:

*Preeliminares*: Se la invita a cenar y a un sitio con glamour.
*Mamada*: La mamada que hay que pillar tomando unas copas y discoteca a tutiplen.
*Penetración clásica*: Exacto, una mirada + una sonrisa + una caricia en el pelo.
*Penetración anal*: Un paseo de vuelta a casa .... y la mano sobre su cintura, a la altura de los riñones y sin ser un sobón. Con cariño y nunca malintencionado.
*Happy ending*: Un beso de despedida en el portal y que ella elija si te has ganado subir a casa o no.


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Poco oficio tienes macho:
> 
> *Preeliminares*: Se la invita a cenar y a un sitio con glamour.
> *Mamada*: La mamada que hay que pillar tomando unas copas y discoteca a tutiplen.
> ...



tu eres gayer ....... o pajilleitor-man


----------



## Janus (23 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> tu eres gayer ....... o pajilleitor-man



Máxima educación y respecto hacia la mujeres. Es mi guía. Los que tienen hijas saben por qué.


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Máxima educación y respecto hacia la mujeres. Es mi guía. Los que tienen hijas saben por qué.



En eso le secundo.


----------



## Janus (23 Jun 2013)

Vamos a ir haciendo sitio al menú semanal para el intelecto:

MARC FABER: 99 More Rounds Of Fed Stimulus - Business Insider

A Yahoo Employee Sent Us This Satirical Letter Mocking Marissa Mayer's Policies - Business Insider

These Two Ex-Yahoos Are Making Millions

Market Crash Warning Signs - Business Insider

Endangered Historic Places In US - Business Insider


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a ir haciendo sitio al menú semanal para el intelecto:
> 
> MARC FABER: 99 More Rounds Of Fed Stimulus - Business Insider
> 
> ...



Buenísima la entrevista a Tito Faber.


----------



## Janus (23 Jun 2013)

Muyayos, un poco de carbón:

Staying afloat as assets get stranded - FT.com

This Oil Field Is So Good, Coal Companies Want In

Can Exports Save U.S. Coal? - ANR, ACI, CNX, KMP, BTU - Foolish Blogging Network

Depressed Valuations For Alpha Natural Resources Offers An Attractive Opportunity - Seeking Alpha

Peabody Energy Is Awaiting The Coal Market Rebound - Seeking Alpha

China Loves Coal and So Should You - ANR, BTU, YZC - Foolish Blogging Network

Is This the Right Time to Buy Coal Stocks? - ANR, ACI, BTU - Foolish Blogging Network

Alpha Sees Coal Decline Extending U.S. Mine Output Cuts - Bloomberg

A Credit Analysis For Coal Mining Companies - Seeking Alpha

China Burns Half of World's Coal - Good or Bad for U.S. Producers? - ACI, BHP, CLD, TCK - Foolish Blogging Network


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Jun 2013)

Ya le digo que en walter se va a liar una....


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2013)

Caviar para el oido ...

[YOUTUBE]LkIWmsP3c_s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (23 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya le digo que en walter se va a liar una....



Le bien este enlace:

A Credit Analysis For Coal Mining Companies - Seeking Alpha


y mira con atención los números comparando Alpha con Arch y Walter. Mira el cash de los tres y llévate las manos a la cabeza con la situación de James River. Vengo tiempo diciendo que van a quebrar a lo PCX.


----------



## desastre total (23 Jun 2013)

Nokia tiene todo a favor para un X2 os lo dice un experto en perder pasta en bolsa.


----------



## j.w.pepper (23 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Poco oficio tienes ..................:
> 
> *Preeliminares*: Se la invita a cenar y a un sitio con glamour.
> *Mamada*: La mamada que hay que pillar tomando unas copas y discoteca a tutiplen.
> ...



You're right, the classy way is the best one, bertok's one is too rude and direct. Where did you lose the romanticism?

Cosas veredes amigo Sancho


----------



## paulistano (23 Jun 2013)

Por cierto, se pasó por aqui MM para dar su opinion de lo que está pasando en estos dias??

Pollastre dijo que en los 7800 y poco no era malo intentar un larguito....

Igual no es malo intentar un larguito....


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> You're right, the classy way is the best one, bertok's one is too rude and direct. Where did you lose the romanticism?
> 
> Cosas veredes amigo Sancho



Thank you for explaining us the meaning of PAGAFANTAS ::


----------



## paulistano (23 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Thank you for explaining us the meaning of PAGAFANTAS ::



If they need to do that to have sex with a woman.....they are doing something wrong::


La polla, de coches, de relojes, ahora de consultorio sexual....: valeis para todo:XX:


----------



## Janus (23 Jun 2013)

Ahora ya me siento totalmente confortable con mi firma. Decía que le faltaba algo y eso es el último concierto "together" de SHM.


----------



## ponzi (23 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> It never ends.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quiero 100% relax, creo que voy a optar por granada o almeria, tienen calas bastante guapas...voy a echar un ojo a la herradura 

---------- Post added 23-jun-2013 at 23:34 ----------




desastre total dijo:


> Nokia tiene todo a favor para un X2 os lo dice un experto en perder pasta en bolsa.



Hace tiempo que no miro Nokia pero la ultima vez que eche una ojeada era en plan por cada 1 eu que pagabas 0,7-0,8 estaban en la caja. No se ahora como andaran pero era casi como pasar tu dinero de tu cuenta a una en finlandia, imaginase lo pesimista de la situacion. Han fabricado buenos moviles solo les falla que no tienen android


----------



## Janus (23 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Quiero 100% relax, creo que voy a optar por granada o almeria, tienen calas bastante guapas...voy a echar un ojo a la herradura
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-jun-2013 at 23:34 ----------
> 
> ...



Apple va a dejar mucho hueco en el mercado ::


----------



## ponzi (23 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Apple va a dejar mucho hueco en el mercado ::



Yo no se predecir como acabara una empresa tecnologica de esta indole y creo q nadie puede con un 100% de fiabilidad.Ahora lo que si que tengo claro que la situacion con Nokia es tan pesimista que a poco que cambie el escenario con la pasta que tienen en caja el reventon por arriba puede ser de ordago...ahora tambien existe la posibilidad que sigan pasando los meses y poco a poco se queden sin dinero, en ese punto ya no habra vuelta atras,sera uno de los mayoyes game over de la historia.


----------



## j.w.pepper (24 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Thank you for explaining us the meaning of PAGAFANTAS ::



Usted confunde tener clase con ser un gilipollas, nada a ver. Además perro que mucho ladra, poco muerde o come , vé usted muchas peliculas de Jaimito, si, aquellas del Álvaro Vitalli si mi memoria no me traiciona. Period!!!

Cosas veredes amigo Sancho


----------



## j.w.pepper (24 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo no se predecir como acabara una empresa tecnologica de esta indole y creo q nadie puede con un 100% de fiabilidad.Ahora lo que si que tengo claro que la situacion con Nokia es tan pesimista que a poco que cambie el escenario con la pasta que tienen en caja el reventon por arriba puede ser de ordago...ahora tambien existe la posibilidad que sigan pasando los meses y poco a poco se queden sin dinero, en ese punto ya no habra vuelta atras,sera uno de los mayoyes game over de la historia.



Para mi esa alianza Microsoft - Nokia, continuo sin verle un buen final, no sé si en Asia estarán vendiendo muchos terminales, pero el caso es que el SO me parece una castaña instalada en un gran hardware, se asemeja al famoso metro de Windows 8 que no aporta nada, es confuso, y yo terminé instalandole a mi portatil un add-on que le permitiera ir al escritorio clásico, y lo que es más importante, apagar el PC. No veo que Microsoft esté aportando nada diferencial y mejor que Android o ios. Llegaron tarde y mal.



Cosas veredes amigo Sancho


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Jun 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Usted confunde tener clase con ser un gilipollas, nada a ver. Además perro que mucho ladra, poco muerde o come , vé usted muchas peliculas de Jaimito, si, aquellas del Álvaro Vitalli si mi memoria no me traiciona. Period!!!
> 
> Cosas veredes amigo Sancho



toma, toma y toma


----------



## Cantor (24 Jun 2013)

OoM, pídase un espeto de sardinas!!
y cuándo dice que va? yo este viernes me paso por Almuñecar, pero solo visita de un día pa comer


----------



## paulistano (24 Jun 2013)

De momento Pepon dando una vuelta por Japón.....


----------



## ponzi (24 Jun 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Para mi esa alianza Microsoft - Nokia, continuo sin verle un buen final, no sé si en Asia estarán vendiendo muchos terminales, pero el caso es que el SO me parece una castaña instalada en un gran hardware, se asemeja al famoso metro de Windows 8 que no aporta nada, es confuso, y yo terminé instalandole a mi portatil un add-on que le permitiera ir al escritorio clásico, y lo que es más importante, apagar el PC. No veo que Microsoft esté aportando nada diferencial y mejor que Android o ios. Llegaron tarde y mal.
> 
> 
> 
> Cosas veredes amigo Sancho




https://www.unience.com/product/HEX/NOK1V/financials


Parece que la caja neta aun aguanta con mas de 4800 mill

Nokia

Con una capitalización de 11234 mill y con 10800 mill en caja e inversiones a corto plazo de los cuales 8681 mill de eu estan en el banco, tienen mas caja e inversiones a corto plazo que en junio de 2012 así como menos deuda.
Parece que están aguantando el tipo solo les falta sacar un terminal con androidienso:

Cada acción tiene 2,79 eu en caja




Cantor dijo:


> OoM, pídase un espeto de sardinas!!
> y cuándo dice que va? yo este viernes me paso por Almuñecar, pero solo visita de un día pa comer



Nunca olvidare ese olor tan especial cuando estuve por Malaga hace dos años, que pasada olía toda la playa a sardinas:baba:......Aun me quedaran como dos semanas para bajar por aquellos lares.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> De momento Pepon dando una vuelta por Japón.....









:Baile: :Baile:

---------- Post added 24-jun-2013 at 08:13 ----------

Lo que si que es gracioso es que el ibex ha bajado 1000 puntazos en medio de un silencio mediático más que sospechoso..... ienso:


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Usted confunde tener clase con ser un gilipollas, nada a ver. Además perro que mucho ladra, poco muerde o come , vé usted muchas peliculas de Jaimito, si, aquellas del Álvaro Vitalli si mi memoria no me traiciona. Period!!!
> 
> Cosas veredes amigo Sancho



Hamijo, tiene poco sentido del humor ::

Lo que indica Janus, *en expaña*, está muy cercano al pagafantismo.

El texto que posteé, está obtenido del internete, mire el entrecomillado.

Las películas de Jaimito no las veía, por un tema de edad, soy más joven.


----------



## Tonto Simon (24 Jun 2013)

Nokia hasta que no presente numeros en el 2Q (julio) ni tocarla. Aunque han dejado de quemar caja, de hecgho la aumentaron en el primer trimestre sigue teniendo problemas de suministro debido a la gran restructuracion de fabricas y personal que hicieron. Ademas la venta de feature phones esta sangrando, que es lo que hace que no despegue. La serie lumia con WP esta creciendo a ritmos de 25% y a finales de año se espera que vendan unos 15 millones de smartphones. Las ultimas subidas han sido de rumores de compra por Huawei y sobre todo por Microsoft que ha reconocido que hubo conversaciones este mismo mes. Todavia queda una restructuracion de NSN, la mejor division de Nokia, pero sobre todo que el mercado cambie la percepcion con Nokia y eso solo lo hara cuando presente buenos numeros...Si rompe los 3 con claridad se le puede meter un tirillo pero el que quiera entrar ahora tendra que seguir asumiendo mucha volatilidad en el valor.
Tambien hay dudas de como va a ser la salida de Siemens de NSN, si hubiera una IPO la accion pegaria un tiro para arriba porque NSN solita vale la capitalizaion de NOK actualmente.


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2013)

Toca sufrir en Brasil, esa gran cantera de valor ::::::

El caos de Brasil golpea los resultados de Santander, Telefónica e Iberdrola - elConfidencial.com

“Brasil no es sólo la primera economía de la región, sino su líder en términos financieros" y ha dejado de ser, como hace años, una zona "de riesgo". Así se expresaba a finales de noviembre Santiago Fernández Valbuena, el presidente de Telefónica Latinoamérica, en unas jornadas sobre la situación económica del país que apenas siete meses después está viviendo una de las mayores convulsiones sociales que se recuerdan en una democracia.

A ese acto también acudió Ignacio Sánchez Galán, presidente de Iberdrola, para quien Brasil “es un modelo a copiar”, en referencia al sistema energético aplicado por el Gobierno de Dilma Rousseff. Después, en enero, Emilio Botín, el alma mater de Banco Santander, indicaba en un viaje a Brasilia que “Brasil era el país más importante en el mundo” para su grupo financiero, despejando los rumores según los cuales la entidad española quería vender parte de su negocio por el aumento de la morosidad y el frenazo de la mayor economía de Latinoamérica.

En mayo, Telefónica llevo al expresidente de Brasil, Lula da Silva, como estrella invitada a la X Conferencia de Líderes Globales, celebrada en Argentina, como ejemplo de gestor de equipos. Un político al que César Alierta le tiene tanto aprecio que fue ponente en el último Día del Inversor que tuvo lugar hace dos años en Londres ante más de 200 analistas de todo el mundo.

La apuesta estratégica de estas tres multinacionales sigue firme, pero la aportación a los resultados de sus respectivos grupos está lejos de lo que esperaban y sufrirá en el segundo trimestre las consecuencias de un modelo de país con el que sus ciudadanos no están de acuerdo. El índice Bovespa de la Bolsa de Sao Paulo, la capital financiera, se ha derrumbado un 22% en lo que va de año, registrando el peor comportamiento de los principales mercados financieros mundiales en 2012. Y lo que es peor, el real brasileño se ha desplomado cerca de un 14% entre abril y junio, una devaluación que impactará con dureza en los beneficios y en los balances de Santander, Telefónica e Iberdrola, entre otras empresas españolas.

El 26% de las ganancias del primer banco español procede de Brasil, que es el país que más aporta a la cuenta de resultados. Es el motor del grupo, ya que el siguiente mercado por importancia es México, con el 13%, seguido de Reino Unido y Estados Unidos (12%). Pero si el motor se gripa, el holding se frena. En marzo, Santander aplicó un cambio de 2,635 euros por cada real brasileño para la conversión de sus beneficios y del 2,57 para el balance, paridad que hoy está en 2,944, tras haber alcanzado los 2,976 durante la semana pasada. Hace un año, cada euro valía 2,545 reales.

Principal mercado

En lo que va de junio, la divisa brasileña se ha desplomado casi un 10%, el peor dato registrado desde septiembre de 2011, lo que ha llevado su precio al nivel más bajo en cuatro años. Una caída libre que ha puesto en alerta tanto a Moody's, que ha advertido sobre los riesgos del país de Dilma Rousseff, como a Standard & Poor's, que le ha bajado la calificación crediticia. Si el derrumbe no ha ido a más es porque el Banco Central de Brasil ha tenido que intervenir comprando reales por arrobas.


En el primer trimestre, el real perdió un 5% de su valor, lo cual ya tuvo un impacto considerable en Telefónica, para la que Brasil es el mercado más grande en su cuenta de resultados. Sus ingresos allá bajaron un 9,5% entre enero y marzo, pero habrían crecido un 3% si no se tiene en cuenta la conversión de la moneda local. El beneficio de explotación cayó un 15,5%, que se reduciría al 3,9% sin considerar el efecto de la divisa.

En el segundo trimestre, la depreciación llega hasta el 14%, por lo que el golpe será mucho mayor. Telefónica indica en una nota explicativa que, gracias a su gestión del riesgo con instrumentos derivados, una variación de hasta el 10% supone un aumento o un descenso (lo que ocurrirá en este caso) de 102 millones en sus resultados consolidados y de 154 millones en el patrimonio. La realidad es que el grupo presidido por César Alierta perdió el año pasado cerca de 534 millones por errores en la estimación de las monedas, tres veces más que en 2011.

Revisión de tarifas


Para Iberdrola, Brasil representa el 14% del beneficio operativo del grupo, que ya sufrió en marzo las consecuencias de la devaluación de la divisa latinoamericana. La eléctrica, que tiene dos grandes empresas en el país (Elektra y Neo), lo calculó en 38 millones de euros, según su presentación a los analistas, documento en el que reconoce que este país fue el que peor resultado obtuvo por el sobrecoste energético y la revisión de las tarifas. Este aspecto, dictado por el Gobierno, también erosionó los resultados de Telefónica.

“La salida de capitales de Brasil es espectacular”, indica un banquero de inversión, que advierte que alguna empresa española se puede ver obligada a hacer grandes provisiones por la caída del valor de sus participadas. Y lo que es más preocupante, según este presidente de una entidad estadounidense, “el asunto no se va a quedar ahí”. Se refiere al desplome del producto interior bruto (PIB), que ha pasado de crecer un 7,5% en 2010 a tan sólo un 0,9% el pasado ejercicio.

Entre enero y marzo, la economía brasileña mejoró un discreto 0,6%, lo mismo que en el último trimestre de 2012 y muy por debajo del 0,9% esperado por los analistas y del 1% estimado por el Banco Central de Brasil. El Gobierno ya se ha apresurado a adelantar que rebajará sus previsiones para el conjunto del ejercicio, al tiempo que ha subido los tipos de interés al 8% por el aumento descontrolado de la inflación (5%).

“El consumo se ha parado. Telefónica y Santander, por la morosidad, lo van a notar en sus cuentas”, indica un experto financiero, al que le preocupa el caos social y los numerosos casos de corrupción que han surgido al calor del boom económico. “El Gobierno está superado. Es como España, pero multiplicado por cinco –la diferencia de población-", agrega. Una revolución social que emerge justo cuando el país y las empresas españolas se las prometían muy felices por los fastos de la Copa Confederaciones, el Mundial de Fútbol y los Juegos Olímpicos.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Jun 2013)

Guanos dias.

Hódar: "Las bolsas van a seguir bajando" 



Pepón seguro.


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2013)

Paulistaaaaaaano, esas santanderes ....

Banco Santander encuentra su camino, pero a la baja - FACTOR TRUZMAN - Cotizalia.com

El pasado 5 de junio, se publicó en este foro un análisis sobre la estructura técnica del Banco de Santander en donde quedó definida la falta de dirección del valor. Su comportamiento en los últimos días de la semana pasada parece despejar estas dudas.

El valor logró perforar en términos de cierre la semana pasada la zona de soporte que presentaba entre el 5,15 y el 5,26. Esta zona representaba la línea de hombros del potencial Hombro Cabeza Hombro Invertido que podía haber estado construyendo desde septiembre de 2011. La ruptura ha venido precedida, además, por un hueco bajista entre el mínimo del miércoles y el máximo del jueves, lo que añade impulsividad a la caída. Salvo que se produzca una fulgurante reacción esta misma semana, esta estructura deberá considerarse cancelada lo que, en general, genera un movimiento importante en el sentido contrario al sugerido por la estructura de suelo. Para añadir presión, hay que resaltar que el cierre perforó también el 61,8% de retroceso del movimiento alcista que se inició con la promesa de Draghi en julio del año pasado.

En principio y salvo que se produzca un rebote que cierre el hueco bajista del miércoles (5,25) lo además haría recuperar la zona de soporte perdida, este comportamiento abre espacio para poder retroceder, como mínimo, hasta el siguiente retroceso de Fibonacci el cual se encuentra en el nivel de 4,61. Por ello, cualquier posición larga que se haya podido abrir entre el 5,15 y el 5,25 hace dos semanas debe haberse cerrado e incluso sustituido por posición corta la cual se debe incrementar en el caso de que aparezca un rebote hasta el 5,10 situando el stop por encima del 5,25 en términos de cierre. El objetivo de beneficios debe situarse entre 4,60 y 4,65.


----------



## Tonto Simon (24 Jun 2013)

ÚLTIMA HORA

La rentabilidad del bono a diez años supera el 5% y dispara la prima a 323 puntos básicos::


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jun 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

parece que el subnormalismo se apodero del hvei durante el finde :ouch:

en el sp500 tendremos un pullback , por eso han dejado el gapsito en 1628 , pullback a la alcista de corto plazo perdida :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 24-jun-2013 at 09:00 ----------

no se pue permitir que el gacelerio gane con el guano , la rotura de la alcista de corto plazo lo pone to muy facil , pero para eso existen los pullbacks 

zona 1550-1555 y el ibex zona 7470 aprox , rebote para intentar cerrar el gap 8080-8000 :fiufiu:


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (24 Jun 2013)

A ver... como era esto?
Guanos días gaceleridos. :Baile:


----------



## Tonto Simon (24 Jun 2013)

Ya empezamos con Sacyr, joder


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2013)

Han despiojado a los bajistas de muy corto plazo.

La volatilidad va a arruinar unas cuantas carteras.


----------



## paulistano (24 Jun 2013)

@bertok....las san pasaron a mejor vida, se llevaron unos buenos leuros.

Ahora solo vamos con sacyr, y si el viernes aguante sin picotear en san..... Veremos hoy.


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> @bertok....las san pasaron a mejor vida, se llevaron unos buenos leuros.
> 
> Ahora solo vamos con sacyr, y si el viernes aguante sin picotear en san..... Veremos hoy.



Guarda munición para la gran ocasión.

La sobrevaloración de la última tendencia alcista no se alivia con un par de días de leve corrección.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jun 2013)

las herramientas de MV , las TONTERIAS del zahori predicen rebote para aliviar sobreventa , al loro porque hoy deberia ser el ultimo dia de caidas , 8470 cargar largos con tres cojones y con to el total


----------



## jopitxujo (24 Jun 2013)

8: 8470???????


----------



## paulistano (24 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> las herramientas de MV , las TONTERIAS del zahori predicen rebote para aliviar sobreventa , al loro porque hoy deberia ser el ultimo dia de caidas , 8470 cargar largos con tres cojones y con to el total




Yo creo que mejor cargar en los 7 mil y algo....como tengamos que esperar a cargar en el nivel que ustec da nos puede comer la inflacion de mala manera....


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jun 2013)

7470 queria decir 

las herramientas de MV el maestro de sabiduria no fallan , hoy hay que cargar largos y espero que sea en los 7470 por donde pasa la para-lela de la jran bajista :fiufiu:



herramientas de MV con la garantia del maestro armero :fiufiu:


----------



## paulistano (24 Jun 2013)

Gran zahori, ante bajada de tamaña envergadura, de acertar, ya sea por sus tomterias o por sus chorradas, o por ambas, se mereceria un thanks, sin duda una apuesta arriesgada los 74XX....

Aunque miedo me da, si usted se pone largo en los 74XX creo que tenemos visita segura a los 7200.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Jun 2013)

Veo a Gamesa, me cago en la putísima madre de Montoro y sus leyes cobardes sacacuartos a las gacelas y me voy.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jun 2013)

cerramos cortos en sp500 1575-1572 abrimos largos en tef 9,70 :Baile:

no hay que olvidar el tipico rebote para hacer doble suelo en el estocastico en diario , seguramente rebotemos un poco antes de irnos a por la para-lela de la jran bajista 

---------- Post added 24-jun-2013 at 10:25 ----------

cargad largos ya gaceleridos , recuerden el gapsito del sp500 , tendremos pullback fijo


----------



## Tonto Simon (24 Jun 2013)

Madre mia, el jato se apodera del jilo...


----------



## J-Z (24 Jun 2013)

Rumbo 6800 si no recupera 7650 al cierre.

Acciona va practicando el dividendo y ya va bajando 5 días antes ::


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jun 2013)

Pullback a la vista , seran cabroneh al final lo llevan a los 7470 :o


----------



## J-Z (24 Jun 2013)

Oso guanoso edición limitada de guanos, pa acompañar y tal


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jun 2013)

vay hombre, vi que empezaba la mañana ni fu ni fá y ahora :XX::XX:

Acompañemos la bajadita!

[YOUTUBE]dx3dtXa2fuQ[/YOUTUBE]

Mu jrande!


----------



## J-Z (24 Jun 2013)

Vaya si lo llevan maeztro. xDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Bertok ves sacandotela xddddd


----------



## paulistano (24 Jun 2013)

Sus largos en tef de puta madre.....

.....como el que habló del sabadell.....


Madre mia.....que tentacion con gamesa.....mas que nada porque las solté a 3,52 y vuelven a rondar esa zona.....que puta accion mas jodida


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Jun 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Oso guanoso edición limitada de guanos, pa acompañar y tal



Que recuerdos nos trae este gif. Aquel verano de 2011 fue apoteosico. 

Sin bajadas del 6% en el dax, el guano no es lo mismo.

Ha bajado el ibex un 13% en apenas dos semanas, no se podra decir que el indice patrio es lento de reaccion.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jun 2013)

se acabo el guanerismo , amonoh alcistahs :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se acabo el guanerismo , amonoh alcistahs :Baile:



POR eSpaÑA COÑO YA.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sus largos en tef de puta madre.....
> 
> .....como el que habló del sabadell.....
> 
> ...




Yo la esperaría un pelín más abajo, creo que los 3,46-47 los toca seguro. Y ahí se juega retomar la alcista o...

Váyase usted a saber. La vuelta a los 3 quizá.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (24 Jun 2013)

España va a quedar a precios de saldo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Jun 2013)

Bueno compra JJJ esas matildes, compra mas.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bueno compra JJJ esas matildes, compra mas.



si compro mas pierdo mas :S 

 estan desafiando al estocastico en diario , se impone el rebote para aliviar sobreventa , el sp500 va a tener pullback si o si 

---------- Post added 24-jun-2013 at 10:42 ----------

comprad gacelillas , tenemos gaps que cerrar :Baile:


----------



## jayco (24 Jun 2013)

Hasta aquí hemos llegado, a bernanke le empieza a dar miedo la maquinita, china ha petado, a Japón el truco no le ha durado ni dos meses, Brasil para abajo,etc... 

Ahora a ver los fuegos artificiales.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jun 2013)

jayco dijo:


> Hasta aquí hemos llegado, a bernanke le empieza a dar miedo la maquinita, china ha petado, a Japón el truco no le ha durado ni dos meses, Brasil para abajo,etc...
> 
> Ahora a ver los fuegos artificiales.



pero ahora que todo el mundo lo ve claro , llega el movimiento de decepcion , el pullback , para aniquilar a todos las gacelillas bajistas y entonces ya si bajar a lo bestia


----------



## paulistano (24 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo la esperaría un pelín más abajo, creo que los 3,46-47 los toca seguro. Y ahí se juega retomar la alcista o...
> 
> Váyase usted a saber. La vuelta a los 3 quizá.



De momento ya la iba sacando 500 euros.....ahora es momento de ir con zapatos de plomo, que diria el gato8:


----------



## LCIRPM (24 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Es que esa subida de tipos quizá es lo que de la puntilla a Europa y permita a las empresas usanas comprar miles de empresas a precio de saldo. Conquistar se llama.



En esta guerra, no corre la sangre, hay "iliquidez".


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Jun 2013)

Buenas.

Se me jodió el PC del curro. Se quedó sin memoria.... Me lo están desfragmentando ::::::. 

Me estoy perdiendo el espectaculo. Por lo menos así no puedo comprar gamusinas ni santanderinas ni nada en plan gaceliano ¿que no?


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jun 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Se me jodió el PC del curro. Se quedó sin memoria.... Me lo están desfragmentando ::::::.
> 
> Me estoy perdiendo el espectaculo. Por lo menos así no puedo comprar gamusinas ni santanderinas ni nada en plan gaceliano ¿que no?



ahora las gacelas estan en el lado corto , los leoncios vamos largos , MV en tef porque no habia un turbowarrant adecuado de ibex , aunque TEF tiene buena pinta :Baile:

---------- Post added 24-jun-2013 at 11:00 ----------

vamos ibex , vamos bonito ponte en modo hijoelajranfruta , pasa de mas bajista a mas alcista , no me obligues a ser malo :no:


----------



## TenienteDan (24 Jun 2013)

jayco dijo:


> Hasta aquí hemos llegado, a bernanke le empieza a dar miedo la maquinita, china ha petado, a Japón el truco no le ha durado ni dos meses, Brasil para abajo,etc...
> 
> Ahora a ver los fuegos artificiales.



Y la gente pensando que esto esta acabando... 

Cuando digo que no hemos visto nada, y que esto no ha hecho más que comenzar.... me miran raro.

De todas formas, tengo un atisbo de duda que debe ser la esperanza del ingenuo, porque se me ponen los pelos de gallina de pensar que realmente es ahora cuando estamos a las puertas de "no se que" cataclismo financiero.

¬QE, subida de tipos... Si en 2008 quebraron bancos, ahora van a quebrar países. Y en España, que tiene muchas papeletas para quebrar... 40% de paro? Dios...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jun 2013)




----------



## pollastre (24 Jun 2013)

Durísima la negociación en el 7K7.

Agazapado a ver si cazo algún leónidas para hoy...


----------



## locojaen (24 Jun 2013)

Me levanto tan 'agushtito' tras la verbena de san juan y veo que la 'fieshta' sigue!! ::

Nota mental: manos quietas!! que la tentación... ::


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jun 2013)

Conchitas velasco a gogo me huelo para los próximos días


----------



## silverwindow (24 Jun 2013)

la banca por los suelos y sigue bajando


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jun 2013)

algunos suspiran por conchita velasco , otros por leonidas ::


----------



## inversobres (24 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Conchitas velasco a gogo me huelo para los próximos días



Trigger?? porque esto hay que justificarlo de alguna manera.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Trigger?? porque esto hay que justificarlo de alguna manera.



Algún momentazo Droghi, quizás


----------



## Krim (24 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Trigger?? porque esto hay que justificarlo de alguna manera.



¿Qué mas da? Buscarán la excusa que sea, eso es lo de menos.


----------



## pollastre (24 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> algunos suspiran por conchita velasco , otros por leonidas ::




No finja, Játrapa... todos sabemos que, ya sean cortos o largos, a Ud. le gustan las operaciones de _envergadura_.


----------



## ponzi (24 Jun 2013)

Fcc y Acerinox estan a tiro

---------- Post added 24-jun-2013 at 11:37 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> la banca por los suelos y sigue bajando



En el momento oportuno y justo habra q entrar en bbva y bankinter...dejar que caigan


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jun 2013)

a estas gacelillas les parecera poca excusa el cerrar los gaps que tenemos por arriba :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 24-jun-2013 at 11:42 ----------

si es que no estais a lo que debeis estar gacelillas ejpertitas :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jun 2013)

Ponzi dejemos que FCC siga hasta los 6 o 5 (ahora no me acuerdo del objetivo :

En cuanto a sus vacances. Le digo sobre zonas de Granada. En las playas principales de Almuñecar y Salobreña han habido reyertas por un cm de toalla superpuesta sobre otra.... :: 

Maro-Cerro Gordo, is other stuff 







La zona de Manilva tambien está muy chula.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jun 2013)

vamonoh alcista , pobres gacelillas ni gota conocimiento oiga :XX:

---------- Post added 24-jun-2013 at 11:47 ----------

vamos TEF , papi necesita vacaciones :Baile:


----------



## inversobres (24 Jun 2013)

Cuidado con el reversal que viene. Hoy se cierra en verde.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Cuidado con el reversal que viene. Hoy se cierra en verde.



despues de leer su post , MV ya no lo tiene tan claro :o


----------



## Tio Masclet (24 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> despues de leer su post , MV ya no lo tiene tan claro :o



Qué Jrande es ustec.
Qué capacidad de mimetismo, haciendo gala a la foto de au avatar.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Cuidado con el reversal que viene. Hoy se cierra en verde.



Llevo una semana escuchando lo mismo...buscar el revote sale muy caro. No se acierta. Y además, cuando llega le rebote de verdad, te lo pierdes. 

Lo aprendí el año pasado. ::::


----------



## paulistano (24 Jun 2013)

Volumen en prisa, especialmente bajo??


----------



## ghkghk (24 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> De momento ya la iba sacando 500 euros.....ahora es momento de ir con zapatos de plomo, que diria el gato8:



No me refería que fuese en concreto hoy. Alguna andanada bajista le queda. Siempre es mejor subirse una vez confirme el fin del desangre...


----------



## Arrebonico (24 Jun 2013)

Guanos días himbersoreh, de TELECOS vengo a hablar







*TEF: Telefónica vende O2 Irlanda y Tesco Mobile a Three*



> 24/06/2013.- La filial irlandesa de *O2 y la OMV Tesco Mobile han dejado de pertenecer a Telefónica*. La operadora española se marcha de este país después de venderle sus activos a Three, la marca de Hutchison Whampoa.
> 
> Según ha comunicado Telefónica a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) *esta operación contribuye a reducir su deuda, que necesita situar por debajo de 47.000 millones de euros*.
> 
> ...



Telefónica vende O2 Irlanda y Tesco Mobile a Three | Movilonia.com


----------



## Tonto Simon (24 Jun 2013)

Con el escenario que se avecina yo no entraria largo en empresas con ese nivel de deuda ni jarto de vino.


----------



## Arrebonico (24 Jun 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Con el escenario que se avecina yo no entraria largo en empresas con ese nivel de deuda ni jarto de vino.



Aquí el tema es ver como está cambiando el escenario de las TELECOS, y como en TEF se han dormido en los laureles. Ahí tenemos a Nokia en el otro bando...


----------



## INTRUDER (24 Jun 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Guanos días himbersoreh, de TELECOS vengo a hablar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como deben estar apretando los "extranjeros" para desinvertir a esta velocidad ¡¡¡ ::


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jun 2013)

Abengoa transforma la basura en biocarburantes - Ecomotor.es

El nuevo negocio de Abengoa: transformar basura en carburante


----------



## Sin_Perdón (24 Jun 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Aquí el tema es ver como está cambiando el escenario de las TELECOS, y como en TEF se han dormido en los laureles. Ahí tenemos a Nokia en el otro bando...



Puede ampliar lo de Nokia por favor? vengo pillado en ella desde 6€ y todo lo relacionado con ella me interesa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Abengoa transforma la basura en biocarburantes - Ecomotor.es
> 
> El nuevo negocio de Abengoa: transformar basura en carburante



Cual será la TRE? -10??? ::

(leido por encima y es un puto publi-reportaje)

Ya en serio, ¿cuanta energía se gasta en el proceso total para obtener un 1Kw reciclando cacas? Eso es lo que yo quiero saber cojones ya!

[modo Fernando F. Gómez off]


----------



## Arrebonico (24 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Abengoa transforma la basura en biocarburantes - Ecomotor.es
> 
> El nuevo negocio de Abengoa: transformar basura en carburante



Comentario de la noticia en el enlace original:



> Si afronta sus pagos hasta 2015 es de las empresas que mas futuro tiene.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jun 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Comentario de la noticia en el enlace original:


----------



## tarrito (24 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Abengoa transforma la basura en biocarburantes - Ecomotor.es
> 
> El nuevo negocio de Abengoa: transformar basura en carburante



¿no habrán utilizado caquita de gorrino, verdad?

2 hombres entran 1 sale ... 2 hombres entran 1 sale ... 2 hombres entran 1 sale

::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jun 2013)

Ola kase Mon,
¿que tal el finde Mon? 
¿Va a la playa o k ase?
¿ere de pisina o ke ase?


----------



## Arrebonico (24 Jun 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Puede ampliar lo de Nokia por favor? vengo pillado en ella desde 6€ y todo lo relacionado con ella me interesa.



Nokia está como está por haber intentado embutir Symbian contra viento y marea en el mercado. Ahora no fabrican con Android por orgullo del CEO y/o equipo directivo, y por pactos comerciales. Hasta la camisa en el tema smartphones han perdido, viniendo del nº1.

La comparación con TEF viene porque van a seguir el mismo camino que NOK si no se adaptan al mercado, en lugar de tratar que el mercado se adapte a ellos, que es lo que intentó Nokia, en una enajenación Apple style.


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Abengoa transforma la basura en biocarburantes - Ecomotor.es
> 
> El nuevo negocio de Abengoa: transformar basura en carburante



Abengoa siempre tiene un negocio, ser castuza


----------



## Krim (24 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cual será la TRE? -10??? ::
> 
> (leido por encima y es un puto publi-reportaje)
> 
> ...



No, que va, si la tasa de retorno energético es positiva. Ten en cuenta que para conseguir mierda sólo hay que recogerla.

El asunto es que es, bueno, que no hay nada nuevo en el asunto y que no sé a santo de que ponen este publireportaje. Supongo que alguien habrá pagado lo bastante...:fiufiu:


----------



## Arrebonico (24 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



No hombre no, eso no me importaría firmarlo. Tengo un conocido cuyos progenitor y hermano son mandamases en el cortijo, y podría contar cosas más interesantes que esa...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jun 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> No hombre no, eso no me importaría firmarlo. Tengo un conocido cuyos progenitor y hermano son mandamases en el cortijo, y podría contar cosas más interesantes que esa...



Lo decía por el comentario en el economista... Cometario tipo "si yo pesara 10 kg menos y la pasta de briatore fockaría un montón"

Ya lo dije alguna vez.... Jamás en mi vida metería un € en una empresa que tenga esto en su consejo de administración

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/1b23e8d7-7342-4600-b073-0c214eb9cd22/06.24.2013-12.52.29.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/1b23e8d7-7342-4600-b073-0c214eb9cd22/06.24.2013-12.52.29.png" width="1088" height="670" border="0" /></a>


----------



## tarrito (24 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ola kase Mon,
> ¿que tal el finde Mon?
> ¿Va a la playa o k ase?
> ¿ere de pisina o ke ase?



no estará tratando de ..... conmigo ?? : :ouch:


----------



## Krim (24 Jun 2013)

Lo que estoy viendo en los futuros que el SP tiene planeado abrir con un gap del 1% a la baja ¿Es broma, no? Porque como abran así, no quiero saber como cierran.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> no estará tratando de ..... conmigo ?? : :ouch:



¿Tu ere moña o k ase? :: :XX: (porque estoy en que eres varrrrrón, no?

Uno que está contento despues de que en un finde me haya pulido el 70% de un proyecto de meses y me haya sobrado tiempo para ir de ruta en moto, ir a la playa, ponerme ciego de cava y tal


----------



## pollastre (24 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Lo que estoy viendo en los futuros que el SP tiene planeado abrir con un gap del 1% a la baja ¿Es broma, no? Porque como abran así, no quiero saber como cierran.




Un gran número de perrillas leoncias que entraron (equivocándose) en el último rebote de hace un par de semanas (796x), ya están fuera (no quiera ver cómo corrían despavoridos, los tíos... ni el Zatopek ése, hoyga :.

Tirar más el índice hoy... hombre, por ser, es posible (nunca hay que descartar nada, y menos cuando el mercado está en modo Krusty) pero no sé a quién beneficiaría, la verdad. Esto me sugiere que por hoy podríamos (y digo "_podríamos_") darnos una pequeña tregua en las bajadas.


----------



## Le Truhan (24 Jun 2013)

Inditex está a 90, cuando creeis que valdria la pena comprar? Porque paso de los bancos y Sacyr me da respeto.


----------



## J-Z (24 Jun 2013)

sOBRE 60


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (24 Jun 2013)

Yo tengo las Sacyr desde hace una semana, el ibex ha caido más de un 7% desde entonces y sacyr está al precio de mi primera entrada, así que las voy a mantener aunque la caída del ibex continue.


----------



## J-Z (24 Jun 2013)

El guanazo de hoy promete, -1 los yankis esto puede acabar en -3 o -4, el jato va largo buen síntoma.


----------



## Tonto Simon (24 Jun 2013)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Inditex está a 90, cuando creeis que valdria la pena comprar? Porque paso de los bancos y Sacyr me da respeto.



Yo me andaria con cuidao, parece que esta en senda bajista, y como diga de pasear por los 80 y pico veras que rision..

---------- Post added 24-jun-2013 at 13:26 ----------




TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Yo tengo las Sacyr desde hace una semana, el ibex ha caido más de un 7% desde entonces y sacyr está al precio de mi primera entrada, así que las voy a mantener aunque la caída del ibex continue.



Yo he vuelto a entrar con poca carga, me esta gustando el comportamiento de sacyr. ::


----------



## Crash (24 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Abengoa transforma la basura en biocarburantes - Ecomotor.es
> 
> El nuevo negocio de Abengoa: transformar basura en carburante



¿Pero eso no estaba inventado?









Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cual será la TRE? -10??? ::
> 
> (leido por encima y es un puto publi-reportaje)
> 
> ...



Un Gigawatio querrá Ud. decir.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jun 2013)

Crash dijo:


> ¿Pero eso no estaba inventado?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usted es muy optimista con el retorno energético del reciclado de zurullos....::


----------



## ipj (24 Jun 2013)

Dejad de decir txilipolleces, que esto se pone interesante. 

El bono ha alcanzado ya el 5%, concretamente, el 5,01%, y la bolsa cae un 1,96%


----------



## pollastre (24 Jun 2013)

Vaya viaje de -700 netos, ese paseo al 7660 .... peligroso, peligroso.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jun 2013)

ipj dijo:


> Dejad de decir txilipolleces, que esto se pone interesante.
> 
> *El bono ha alcanzado ya el 5%, concretamente, el 5,01%, y la bolsa cae un 1,96%*



¿y?


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2013)

j-z dijo:


> Vaya si lo llevan maeztro. xDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> Bertok ves sacandotela xddddd



Con poco os sorprendéis.

*Queda guano en cantidades industriales*

Ahora veremos rebotes para que las gacelas vayan pillando sitio en clase preferente ::::::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Jun 2013)

Necesitamos un fresco guano para mitigar el calor del verano.

Guano para todos.

---------- Post added 24-jun-2013 at 14:01 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Con poco os sorprendéis.
> 
> *Queda guano en cantidades industriales*
> 
> Ahora veremos rebotes para que las gacelas vayan pillando sitio en clase preferente ::::::


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2013)

jayco dijo:


> Hasta aquí hemos llegado, a bernanke le empieza a dar miedo la maquinita, china ha petado, a Japón el truco no le ha durado ni dos meses, Brasil para abajo,etc...
> 
> Ahora a ver los fuegos artificiales.



Predica usted en el desierto.

Esto está repleto de siemprealcistas que van a perder hasta la camisa 8:

---------- Post added 24-jun-2013 at 12:03 ----------




TenienteDan dijo:


> Y la gente pensando que esto esta acabando...
> 
> Cuando digo que no hemos visto nada, y que esto no ha hecho más que comenzar.... me miran raro.
> 
> ...



Déjelos ir felices al martirio.

La miel no está hecha para el paladar de todos.

Suerte y prudencia, hamijo.


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Fcc y Acerinox estan a tiro
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-jun-2013 at 11:37 ----------
> 
> ...



Ponzi, se entra por técnico.

Van a estar bastante más baratas en precio por acción.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador:9328374 dijo:


> Necesitamos un fresco guano para mitigar el calor del verano.
> 
> Guano para todos.



A mi me gustan los guanizados en verano, sobre todo el de limón. 
Bajamos a los 6k o k ase?


----------



## pollastre (24 Jun 2013)

Dale, DON, dale.

Calicasa na má.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A mi me gustan los guanizados en verano, sobre todo el de limón.
> Bajamos a los 6k o k ase?



Yo vacaciones bursátiles asi que ni idea que asen. Pero con el guano el veranos se hace mas llevadero. Los -3% diarios hielan la espalda de los patriotas. En grana con ese calorcito hasta las 7 de la tarde no se sale o ke ase, pues ver el Ibex guanear, no DON¿?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jun 2013)

pollastre:9328424 dijo:


> Dale, DON, dale.
> 
> Calicasa na má.



Que sí le voy a dar?cuando termine lo que tengo entre manos, y voy lanzado, verrrrreis! Mi vía pegá un verano como el de COU tocándome el *Nabo *(edit) 3meses y ciego perdio ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Dale, DON, dale.
> 
> Calicasa na má.



Mr.P usted que rezuma señorio y patriotismo por los cuatro costados le requiero que siga trabajando por las tardes llenando la alberca de plusvalías, ya mediante Montoro se encargara de repartir entre todos la mitad de ese gozoso botin.



---------- Post added 24-jun-2013 at 14:19 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que sí le voy a dar?cuando termine lo que tengo entre manos, y voy lanzado, verrrrreis! Mi vía pegá un verano como el de COU tocándome el mano 3meses y ciego perdio ::



Ay, si solo fuera eso. Si te vas a tocar tu solito tres meses, ciego y con callos en las manos...8:


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2013)

El mercado es implacable y termina poniendo a todo el mundo en su sitio. Este caballero se dirige a su particular kursk ...

Pepe Luí

"Siguen a estas horas las caídas en las bolsas europeas y en los bonos. La situación sigue siendo la misma: miedo al final de la QE, y también miedo a la crisis de liquidez que parece vivir China, pero sobre todo lo primero.

La deuda periférica se ve fuertemente sacudida por el desplome de todos los bonos importantes a nivel mundial, y España no escapa de todo esto. Esta mañana la rentabilidad del bono español a 10 ha atacado varias veces la resistencia psicológica del 5%, nivel que de momento aguanta, pero que sería muy peligroso romper al alza. Es importante destacar que cuando se ha llegado al 5%, se han visto compras moderadas de bancos domésticos, que se han lanzado a la aventura, e inmediatamente la rentabilidad retrocedía. No es malo, que aunque sean domésticos, aparezcan compradores a la altura de resistencias.

Sí que se ven ventas agresivas de bonos franceses, holandeses y austríacos.

Se acabó la historia de tipos cero para los países nein a todo. Igual ahora espabilan y sí toman medidas. Hasta ahora no les interesaba. Era un mercado que sólo atacaba a determinados países, ahora se ataca a todos...

De momento, en las últimas reuniones del eurogrupo el caos habitual...

Hay un antes y un después a que Bernanke pusiera un calendario de retirada de la QE y que además se ha visto reforzado hoy con un informe del Banco Internacional de Pagos, que deja claro que la única salida que tienen los bancos centrales es la de empezar a retirar los estímulos que no pueden durar indefinidamente. Lo que no está claro es cómo se puede hacer algo así en los lugares como en la eurozona, donde se vive una dura recesión, y depresión en algunos países, tras la nefasta política de la troika.

Lo que queda claro es que a partir de ahora los rebotes no son una oportunidad de compra, sino una oportunidad de quitarse problemas de encima.

Salvo que, por la razón que sea, el mercado piense que se va a retrasar la cancelación de la QE, y de momento no se ve, con las bolsas hay que andarse con cuidado, sobre todo con la de EEUU, pues hay que recordar que ha subido un 170% por ese dinero de la FED. Y de los bonos, sin comentarios. Hemos llegado a tener rentabilidades negativas, la burbuja es total, y sin ese dinero de los bancos centrales tenderá a pincharse más que otra cosa.

Esta mañana las tensiones de liquidez en China han menguado, y el repo a 7 días ha bajado 130 puntos básicos al 7,30%, pero aún así está al doble de lo normal, y nadie se fía demasiado.

Volvemos a repetir que en este tipo de situaciones, los rebotes aparecerán y van a ser tremendos... recuerden cómo se movía el Nikkei hace unos días... es muy importante tener la cabeza fría en los rebotes y no entrar al trapo. Igualmente, todo este enredo de fin de QE es fundamental para los emergentes.

El dinero que inyectaba la FED caía en lugares más alejados de lo que parece... Y es una realidad que este dinero terminó en muchos casos en mercados de estos países. Por eso ahora que se pone calendario de fin, estos emergentes pueden sufrir mucho. Su riesgo vuelve a ser alto, y poco conveniente complicarse con ellos. Ha pasado su momento.

La operativa a corto y muy corto suele ser la más conveniente en períodos así, pero con cabeza, claro. En algunos sitios pueden estar perdiendo la brújula:

Hoy me ha llamado mucho la atención este artículo de Zero Hedge:

Profiling Japan's Daytrading "Mister Watanabe"

Profiling Japan's Daytrading "Mister Watanabe" | Zero Hedge

Como ven es la locura intradía en Japón. Han cambiado las leyes y ahora los particulares pueden apalancarse un disparate, con lo cual aprovechando la volatilidad de los últimos días, se han lanzado a operaciones frenéticas.

Pone los pelos de punta leer el artículo, y pensamos seriamente que tampoco es este el camino...

La situación técnica se ha deteriorado mucho. El futuro del eurostoxx ha perdido la media de 200. No se movía por debajo de la misma desde julio de 2012, cuando Draghi levantó a los mercados con sus famosas palabras mágicas. Ahora este nivel en los 2.618 puntos se convierte en la gran resistencia a batir. Mientras no esté por encima cuidado.

En la caída está dejando atrás un nivel importante de soporte como es el que estaba en 2.533, a la altura del retroceso de Fibonacci del 38,2% de toda la subida anterior.

El retroceso del 50% no aparece hasta la zona de 2.435.

Igualmente situación muy delicada para el futuro del Ibex.

Si pierde el 7.500 habría que darle filtro hasta el retroceso de Fibonacci del 50% de toda la gran subida desde julio, en 7.341, por debajo el gran rango lateral en el que lleva meses atrapados estaría roto, y eso es muy peligroso.

Por encima resistencia clara en 7.675."


----------



## J-Z (24 Jun 2013)

Pobre MV ejpertito, le está pandoreando en el turbogay de TEF en el que anda metido.


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Jun 2013)

Abren los yankees, habemus rebote ::


----------



## ponzi (24 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi, se entra por técnico.
> 
> Van a estar bastante más baratas en precio por acción.



si puede ser, pero en los infiernos pocos os atreveréis a entrar

Ninguno de los dos negocios es santo de mi devoción, ahora fcc esta a precio de saldo y "parece" que están intentando reestructurar el negocio, sobre Acerinox pues bueno sera una acerera y gastara mucho pero es sorprendete la capacidad de generar efectivo que tienen, en tan solo 4 años tienen mas de 500 mill de eu de efectivo en el banco y capitalizan por 1700 mill, aunque exista en europa una sobrecapacidad en acereras no parece que vayan a tener problemas de liquidez ni a corto ni medio plazo, están cotizando a precios muy razonables.


----------



## Algas (24 Jun 2013)

Aquí una gacela con muchas ganas de hacer compras ::. Veremos si esto cae a los infiernos o se sostiene un poco antes


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Abren los yankees, habemus rebote ::
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## jopitxujo (24 Jun 2013)

Me acabo de poner corto con CFDs, con poca carga para cubrir posiciones y estar metido por si viene el guano.
Es la primera vez que me pongo corto (quitando algún ETF inverso alguna vez) así que seguro se da la vuelta el mercado para joderme y volver a caer después de deshacer la posición.


----------



## ponzi (24 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ponzi dejemos que FCC siga hasta los 6 o 5 (ahora no me acuerdo del objetivo :
> 
> En cuanto a sus vacances. Le digo sobre zonas de Granada. En las playas principales de Almuñecar y Salobreña han habido reyertas por un cm de toalla superpuesta sobre otra.... ::
> 
> ...



jodoo como cuesta seguir el hilo cuando hay guanoooo

Que buena pinta tiene la foto

FCC es un negocio bastante mediocre aunque si que es verdad que lo estan reestructurando y aunque tienen deuda tambien tienen mas de 1000 mill en la caja y 1400 en caja e inversiones a corto plazo.Estamos hablando de una compañia que capitaliza por unos 800 mill, yo si se pone a 500-600 mill aunque sea un truño igual le eche un tirito (sobre 5-6 eu)


----------



## Arrebonico (24 Jun 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Me acabo de poner corto con CFDs, con poca carga para cubrir posiciones y estar metido por si viene el guano.
> Es la primera vez que me pongo corto (quitando algún ETF inverso alguna vez) así que seguro se da la vuelta el mercado para joderme y volver a caer después de deshacer la posición.



Tal como explicaron, una de las diferencias entre el ETF y el CFD, es que con el primero no le liquidarán la posición a final del día, y con el CFD, sí. Así que atento hamijo, que como se produzco el rebote atrapatagacelas, a las 23:30h le diremos que aquí se viene llorado de casa.


----------



## egarenc (24 Jun 2013)

ponzi, que precio de compra ves como óptimo en las ibertrolas para ir largo, sobre 3,5€ o más abajo?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jun 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Tal como explicaron, una de las diferencias entre el ETF y el CFD, es que con el primero no le liquidarán la posición a final del día, y con el CFD, sí. Así que atento hamijo, que como se produzco el rebote atrapatagacelas, a las 23:30h le diremos que aquí se viene llorado de casa.



Nein!!! Con CFD's puedes estar todo el tiempo que quieras, de hecho puedes operar hasta fuera de horas de mercado (en índices). Otra cosa es que con el mercado cerrado, hagan con ellos lo que les sale del cimbrel :ouch:

---------- Post added 24-jun-2013 at 15:32 ----------

Ponzi, la zona esa de Maro tiene un nivel de protección ambiental, no se cual, pero está muy-muy chula.


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nein!!! Con CFD's puedes estar todo el tiempo que quieras, de hecho puedes operar hasta fuera de horas de mercado (en índices). Otra cosa es que con el mercado cerrado, hagan con ellos lo que les sale del cimbrel :ouch:
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-jun-2013 at 15:32 ----------
> 
> Ponzi, la zona esa de Maro tiene un nivel de protección ambiental, no se cual, pero está muy-muy chula.



entonces aunque la acción baje un 60% se mantiene el CFD???


----------



## Krim (24 Jun 2013)

Pues no era broma lo del -1%, no...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jun 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> entonces aunque la acción baje un 60% se mantiene el CFD???



Si tienes garantías suficientes.... :: ::


----------



## jopitxujo (24 Jun 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Tal como explicaron, una de las diferencias entre el ETF y el CFD, es que con el primero no le liquidarán la posición a final del día, y con el CFD, sí. Así que atento hamijo, que como se produzco el rebote atrapatagacelas, a las 23:30h le diremos que aquí se viene llorado de casa.



Por eso le he metido solo la puntita y no con todo lo gordo, si le simplemente por rebotar no hay problema para asumirlo.
Otra cosa es que le dé por voler a los 8000 que ahí ya habría que pensar en algo mas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> jodoo como cuesta seguir el hilo cuando hay guanoooo
> 
> Que buena pinta tiene la foto
> 
> FCC es un negocio bastante mediocre aunque si que es verdad que lo estan reestructurando y aunque tienen deuda tambien tienen mas de 1000 mill en la caja y 1400 en caja e inversiones a corto plazo.Estamos hablando de una compañia que capitaliza por unos 800 mill, yo si se pone a 500-600 mill aunque sea un truño igual le eche un tirito (sobre 5-6 eu)



En Panamá tienen todas las obras del país, y no me refiero solo a la ampliación del Canal. Están mejorando toda la capital (la que tienen liada con el metro es de aupa) y mejoras de carreteras por todo el país. Ahí tienen que estar sacando al menos lo que han palmado en Austria ::

---------- Post added 24-jun-2013 at 15:42 ----------

Orden Ibex 7365(f), voy a hacer la siesta después de la fiesta


----------



## Arrebonico (24 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Nein!!! Con CFD's puedes estar todo el tiempo que quieras, de hecho puedes operar hasta fuera de horas de mercado (en índices). Otra cosa es que con el mercado cerrado, hagan con ellos lo que les sale del cimbrel :ouch:
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-jun-2013 at 15:32 ----------
> 
> Ponzi, la zona esa de Maro tiene un nivel de protección ambiental, no se cual, pero está muy-muy chula.



Amohj a ver si he estado equivocado todo este tiempo, los contratos por diferencias puedes mantenerlos todo el tiempo que quieras, hasta ahí, de acuerdo. Pero al final del día, liquidan la diferencia con su debido apalancamiento, sierto o noehsierto?


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si tienes garantías suficientes.... :: ::




creo que era eso lo que quería explicar Arrebonico, si las garantías te saltan se termina la operación, pero con los ETF es como una acción, seguirá bajando y bajando..... y seré un inversor a lp de un etf ::::


----------



## Desplumado (24 Jun 2013)

Lo que me sorprende de este foro, en el cual, por lo general se duda de casi todo,(ojo y considero eso es bueno), damos por válidas las cifras denegocios de las empresas españolas. Lo digo ahora y siempre, dudar de todos los números de las empresas en este país, el sistema está corrupto y las empresas también. La regla de tres para una empresa española será: Los números positivos dividirlos entre 2 y las perdidas multiplicarlas por 3...

saludos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jun 2013)

Arrebonico dijo:


> Amohj a ver si he estado equivocado todo este tiempo, los contratos por diferencias puedes mantenerlos todo el tiempo que quieras, hasta ahí, de acuerdo. Pero al final del día, liquidan la diferencia con su debido apalancamiento, sierto o noehsierto?



Cuando los he usado, liquidan la diferencia cuando se cierra la posición, al menos en mi broker.

---------- Post added 24-jun-2013 at 15:54 ----------




Desplumado dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es usted un jinete del apocalipsis.....:Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (24 Jun 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> ponzi, que precio de compra ves como óptimo en las ibertrolas para ir largo, sobre 3,5€ o más abajo?



Si, 3,5 es muy buen precio, es una rentabilidad aceptable hasta 5.Yo por debajo de 3,8 ya la iría metiendo en el radar

---------- Post added 24-jun-2013 at 15:57 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> En Panamá tienen todas las obras del país, y no me refiero solo a la ampliación del Canal. Están mejorando toda la capital (la que tienen liada con el metro es de aupa) y mejoras de carreteras por todo el país. Ahí tienen que estar sacando al menos lo que han palmado en Austria ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-jun-2013 at 15:42 ----------
> 
> Orden Ibex 7365(f), voy a hacer la siesta después de la fiesta



Estan llegando a unos precios que por muy mal que esten tan solo con que no quiebren ya daran una buena rentabilidad


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Jun 2013)

Era corto claro al perder los 77(c). Joder, qué caro sale estar perreando el sofá


----------



## Clander (24 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> En Panamá tienen todas las obras del país, y no me refiero solo a la ampliación del Canal. Están mejorando toda la capital (la que tienen liada con el metro es de aupa) y mejoras de carreteras por todo el país. Ahí tienen que estar sacando al menos lo que han palmado en Austria ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-jun-2013 at 15:42 ----------
> 
> Orden Ibex 7365(f), voy a hacer la siesta después de la fiesta



La cartera en Mexico ronda los 1400m€ siendo a día de hoy la mas importante de todo LATAM. Es mercado prioritario para FCC. Fíjate si es prioritario que se están quitado de en medio al socio Mexicano en su filial IMPULSA para quedarse ellos el 100%. Otra cosa es lo que le saquen de rendimiento aunque de cara a los accionistas siempre se puede juguetear con la producción en curso (wip).

Yo también estoy esperando los 5.

Enviado desde mi Nexus S usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Era corto claro al perder los 77(c). Joder, qué caro sale estar perreando el sofá



Pandoro te cobra? ::


----------



## paulistano (24 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Era corto claro al perder los 77(c). Joder, qué caro sale estar perreando el sofá





Otros en cambio hemos superado la tentación de entrar y nos hemos ahorrado un dineral..... Aunque cambiando sofá por atracón de sushi..... 

El tema es superar la tentación ahora.... Atadme las manos.....


----------



## Claca (24 Jun 2013)

Buenas,

En mi opinión todavía queda algo de guano. Si días atrás comentaba lo siguiente:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...say-to-pandoro-not-today-339.html#post9307279

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...say-to-pandoro-not-today-321.html#post9303787

Y ahora vemos que se han perdido soportes, lo lógico es que el mercado, tras haber hecho ya una gran parte de la caída, ceda un poco más mientras acomoda los objetivos bajistas de algunas acciones que, como GAS (14,70 en un principio), han decidido corregir sobre la marcha. En este nuevo tramo bajista la velocidad de las caídas debería ir frenando a la vez que los valores van llegando a soportes, dejando tiempo a los medios para meternos la explicación del guano en vena y así poder prepararnos mentalmente para obviar la gestación del suelo -cuya magnitud no se puede anticipar todavía-.

De momento paciencia ;-)


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pandoro te cobra? ::



Encima que pongo la cama le voy a pagar, sí, hombre!!! 

:XX:


----------



## Antigona (24 Jun 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> En mi opinión todavía queda algo de guano. Si días atrás comentaba lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Eso mismo estoy pensando yo, la caída de hoy después de caer el viernes también es muy fuerte, y en mi opinión le da fuerza definitiva a la tendencia bajista definiéndola para el corto / medio plazo.

Atentos hoy a la apertura de Wall Street. Los futuros han cerrado en rojo, casi el -1%, así que si la bolsa de USA sigue cayendo, por aquí va a seguir la hostia. 

Ojito que estamos en niveles muy "peligrosos" 7500, si la tendencia sigue puede volver a buscar mínimos históricos, y volvemos a niveles de rescate. La prima está aparentemente baja respecto a lo que ha estado, pero el bono está en un inmenso 5%, eso con la bajada de tipos que ya se hizo, lo cuál es bastante grave. No creo que haya mucho margen de subida hasta el 6%. La confirmación de alcanzar estas cifras haría volver de nuevo la sombra del oso guanoso, esta vez "en serio", ya que a la tercera va la vencida, y no sé que pensar si estamos ya la tercera, primero la hostia con el Lehman, luego cuando la prima estuvo en 600, y ahora esta vez... Podría ser muy doloroso de producirse realmente, y harían borrar por lo menos para una década cualquier sombra de recuperación tanto económica como bursátil y cualquier sombra de crecimiento más allá del 0.2/0.4%


----------



## Cantor (24 Jun 2013)

Pirata, algún chiringuito apañao pa comer en Almuñecar? (también me sirve en Maro, La Herradura, Nerja...) Manilva no, que pilla lejos :rolleye:


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Otros en cambio hemos superado la tentación de entrar y nos hemos ahorrado un dineral..... Aunque cambiando sofá por atracón de sushi.....
> 
> El tema es superar la tentación ahora.... Atadme las manos.....



Yo estoy con "La meta" y no me refiero a las drojas que cocina el Sr. Walter White (Breaking Bad es un serie buenísima), sino al libro de Eliyahu M.Goldratt (totalmente recomendable as well).

BTW, alguien ha visto la serie *Defiance*? Tengo el piloto descargado pendiente de ver, soy un friki de SciFi ::


----------



## ponzi (24 Jun 2013)

Por primera vez veo un cambio de tendencia en Abengoa

Han incremnentado su caja e inversiones a corto plazo y han reducido su deuda a largo....sin embargo están incrementando de forma preocupante sus cuentas a pagar a corto plazo

ABENGOA SA (ABG:Continuous Market (SIBE)): Financial Statements - Businessweek


:ouch: Mira que doy vueltas y vueltas a sus cuentas .... pero es un quiero y no puedo:: y ya van por 800 mill de capitalización eso si de deuda son mas de 8000 mill

Paasando deuda de largo a corto es como si intentasen hacer trampas al solitario


----------



## Antigona (24 Jun 2013)

""Preciosa"" y escalofriante imagen...

Si sólo hemos visto el principio de la crisis, estamos asistiendo a la desmoronación de España como país...







Rally enorme de 1992 a 1996 tras la salida de la crisis, pequeño impulso-corrección hasta 2002, y a partir de ahí disparada hasta tocar techo en 2007 momento álgido de la burbuja. De momento vamos buscando los mínimos de esta crisis, de ser así volvemos a los mínimos de 2002, o visto de otra forma, a niveles de 1997 que es con los que nos tenemos que comparar.

España 2013 < España 1997

A este paso, poco queda para que perdamos como Grecia la categoría de país "desarrollado" y seamos "emergente", sí, desde luego España es un país "emergente", la situación en el país es verdaderamente emergente y grave...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jun 2013)

Cantor dijo:


> Pirata, algún chiringuito apañao pa comer en Almuñecar? (también me sirve en Maro, La Herradura, Nerja...) Manilva no, que pilla lejos :rolleye:



En almuñecar no conozco ninguno y la verdad es, que para comer pescaito, prefiero ir a bares y restaurantes, más calidad y menor precio. Y más en verano! Tengo un barecillo en mente, cerca de la playa de san cristobal pero.. ni me acuerdo de nombre y no lo veo en google maps al ser calle peatonal :: Sorry


----------



## ghkghk (24 Jun 2013)

Vaya cachondo el que pone las órdenes de venta de algún institucional en Duro...







Y ha desaparecido la de 888 que había justo debajo. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## juanfer (24 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo estoy con "La meta" y no me refiero a las drojas que cocina el Sr. Walter White (Breaking Bad es un serie buenísima), sino al libro de Eliyahu M.Goldratt (totalmente recomendable as well).
> 
> BTW, alguien ha visto la serie *Defiance*? Tengo el piloto descargado pendiente de ver, soy un friki de SciFi ::



A mi también me gusta el SciFi.

Ahora estoy con la serie de Continium, solo esta en ingles.


----------



## juanfer (24 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vaya cachondo el que pone las órdenes de venta de algún institucional en Duro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando empiezan las bajadas todos quieren salir.


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Jun 2013)

Bankia cayendo un 12% y mañana junta general.... Habrá detector de piedras a la entrada????


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jun 2013)

a 37 pipos de los 7470 , esta claro que no se puede forzar mas el estocastico , se impone el rebote para cerrar los gaps , pero luego se abriran las puertas del infierno :no:

---------- Post added 24-jun-2013 at 16:43 ----------

ni gota conocimiento oiga , estos ejpertitos que no saben ni interpretar el estocastico :o 

ni muchos menos humildad para dejarse guiar por la mente superior :ouch:


----------



## alimon (24 Jun 2013)

Alguien me puede explicar porque coj.....nes cayendo USA un 1,40%, nosotros rebotamos.

Especialmente después de haber desecho mi posición larga en pérdidas, y abrir una corta, que está igual, claro.


----------



## Antigona (24 Jun 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar porque coj.....nes cayendo USA un 1,40%, nosotros rebotamos.
> 
> Especialmente después de haber desecho mi posición larga en pérdidas, y abrir una corta, que está igual, claro.



Pues no lo sé, por no cerrar muy bajo será o por haber habido alguna noticia macro considerable, si no simplemente puede ser una correción para cerrar huecos.

Pero la tendencia a corto plazo al menos es sin duda muy muy bajista, EEUU se está pegando hoy otra hostia, y la reunión europea de esta semana va a ser un churro.


----------



## alimon (24 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a 37 pipos de los 7470 , esta claro que no se puede forzar mas el estocastico , se impone el rebote para cerrar los gaps , pero luego se abriran las puertas del infierno :no:
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-jun-2013 at 16:43 ----------
> 
> ...



Y se abrirán hoy, o si eso ya lo dejamos para mañana.


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Jun 2013)

Pasad del jato, mantened la formación ::


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jun 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar porque coj.....nes cayendo USA un 1,40%, nosotros rebotamos.
> 
> Especialmente después de haber desecho mi posición larga en pérdidas, y abrir una corta, que está igual, claro.



estocastico en diario demasiado bajo , en la sesion del viernes quedo en 11 creo y hoy seguro que en 5 al ojimetro , vamos que es muy complicado seguir bajando con un estocastico tan sobrevendido :fiufiu:

tambien las zonas 7500 en ibex y 2500 en eurostoxx son soportes muy fueltes , ahi habia que cargar largos con un stop loss generoso del 20%  
MV tuvo que cargar largos en TEF porque no habia otra cosa sino le endiñaba unos largos al ibex muy ricos 

y finalmente el sp500 tambien tiene un gap de los que aparecen en el proreal en contado , siempre oiga que el personal habla de gaps en el sp500 pero en el proreal nunca se reflejan , bueno que tie toda la pinta de ir a cerrar el gap en los 1628 lo que formaria un pullback a la alcista perdida , maniobra para aniquilar a todas las gacelas bajistas empalmadas :rolleye:


----------



## Cantor (24 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En almuñecar no conozco ninguno y la verdad es, que para comer pescaito, prefiero ir a bares y restaurantes, más calidad y menor precio. Y más en verano! Tengo un barecillo en mente, cerca de la playa de san cristobal pero.. ni me acuerdo de nombre y no lo veo en google maps al ser calle peatonal :: Sorry



no problem, a ver si tengo potra como Fran y descubro el paraíso... :o
aunque conociendo a mi señora, lo mismo acabamos en los sitios de siempre (La Cueva, Torre del Mar, altamente recomendable) :baba:

gracias!!


----------



## Mr. Brightside (24 Jun 2013)

Ya nos gustaría ser un país emergente... Estamos en plena inmersión.


----------



## paulistano (24 Jun 2013)

Cagonlaleche no haber entrado..... Con todo el foro corto no había otro camino que el de subir a los cielos


----------



## Krim (24 Jun 2013)

Chicos, acciona segundo touch and go en 40 y parece que no aguanta...¿Como lo veis para un corto?


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jun 2013)

no hay que ser un genio para ver que los gringos preparan el pullback , porque sino dejarian ese gap en 1628 , lo cerramos y ahi si que empieza el largamente esperado big guano :fiufiu:

y el eurostoxx50 con ese gap en los 2680 golosos , con estocastico cercano a 0 :baba:



---------- Post added 24-jun-2013 at 17:04 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Cagonlaleche no haber entrado..... Con todo el foro corto no había otro camino que el de subir a los cielos



no se culpe paulistano , recuerde que MV va largo , es logico que no quisiera arriesgarse


----------



## jaialro (24 Jun 2013)

Ciclo bajista starting. Que bien, no?


----------



## Seren (24 Jun 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> ""Preciosa"" y escalofriante imagen...
> 
> Si sólo hemos visto el principio de la crisis, estamos asistiendo a la desmoronación de España como país...
> 
> ...



No, la gran escalada desde 1992 hasta 1998 se produjo por las 4 sucesivas devaluaciones de la peseta de esos años, españa a partir del 92 entró en una profunda crisis que solventó monetizando. Cuando se arreglan las crisis de esta manera todo sube incluida la bolsa.

Lo que pueda pasar en el futuro depende en gran parte del BCE, Dragui con su máquina y su austeridad de los cojones si quiere la manda a 15.000 como a 3000.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Cuando empiezan las bajadas todos quieren salir.



Lo que me hacen gracia son las órdenes de 888, 1.888 y dos de 28.888, todas segidas... Un institucional aburrido...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Jun 2013)

Baja 10, sube 5, baja 10, sube 5.... Están meciendo el S&P.


----------



## Claca (24 Jun 2013)

jaialro dijo:


> Ciclo bajista starting. Que bien, no?



Esta bajada ha empezado en los 8.600 aprox, no ahora, ojito, que es importante tenerlo en cuenta. Llevamos ya un 12% de caída y justo ahora empieza a darnos la sensación de que estamos bajando, de la misma forma que durante mucho tiempo aún sin poder pasar de los ocho mil la percepción generalizada era de subidas constantes. Lo digo porque el suelo, ya sea un rebote muy fuerte y sostenido o algo más, aparecerá antes de lo que pensamos.


----------



## paulistano (24 Jun 2013)

Madre mía el sp500 bajando un 2%.

Y el jato abierto largo y ya con pérdidas, añadir las de mañana si todo va como tiene que ir..... 

Lo de este hombre es amor por don pandoro.....


----------



## silverwindow (24 Jun 2013)

menuda paliza Caixabank, lleva unos dias de ostias bien gordas,habria que mirarla si algun dia hay rebote


----------



## ghkghk (24 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Madre mía el sp500 bajando un 2%.
> 
> Y el jato abierto largo y ya con pérdidas, añadir las de mañana si todo va como tiene que ir.....
> 
> Lo de este hombre es amor por don pandoro.....



Pandoro no visita a los de la bolsa virtual. Ya tiene bastante trabajo con los que invertimos de verdad...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Arrebonico (24 Jun 2013)

Desplumado dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para reforzar la tesis de Desplumado: Economía sanciona a Deloitte por la salida a bolsa de Bankia


----------



## elnorte (24 Jun 2013)

y veremos qué pasa con todo lo que se viene encima... 6000pts?: diarioseconomicos: A la economía de USA le quedan meses...


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2013)

Larguistas, rezad para que el SP500 cierre el viernes por encima de los 1600 ...

Se viene algo muy malo aunque sé que no me creéis.

Luego no vengais con los lloros, el Obama, el drogui y su pm.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jun 2013)

El droghi está preparando una master-class mortal para levantar esto.


----------



## Tio Masclet (24 Jun 2013)

¡Bertok!
Al oro le están pegando otro apretón de güebos.


----------



## Clander (24 Jun 2013)

Aquí dejo esto de última hora para los que sigan el devenir de FCC:

El administrador concursal de la constructora Alpine pide su cierre,Sector inmobiliario. Expansin.com

Y a esto le unimos esta noticia que ha pasado bastante desapercibida: 

FCC. Béjar se dispone a renovar de arriba abajo el control interno de las filiales | Hispanidad.com

Desde lo poco que yo conozco como han funcionado las filiales nacionales, auténticos reinos de taifas sin control, la mierda que puede salir si de verdad se ponen a escarbar... pude ser para flipar.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jun 2013)

vamos gringos , recuperad guapitos :Baile:

como hagan el pullback , MV se va a poner de un pesao ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jun 2013)

Me da risax novavax.....

reversal pepón!!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (24 Jun 2013)

No entró el largo en 65 por unas décimas. No comienza bien la semana.

---------- Post added 24-jun-2013 at 19:46 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> menuda paliza Caixabank, lleva unos dias de ostias bien gordas,habria que mirarla si algun dia hay rebote



Aún recuerdo cuando a mi padre le intentaron vender los bonos convertibles en acciones a 5,25€. Le dije que si compraba aquella mierda acabaría saliendo en televisión y necesitamos todos sus activos para cuando llegue el Mad Max ::


----------



## ponzi (24 Jun 2013)

mavr76 dijo:


> Aquí dejo esto de última hora para los que sigan el devenir de FCC:
> 
> El administrador concursal de la constructora Alpine pide su cierre,Sector inmobiliario. Expansin.com
> 
> ...



De las pocas que ha terminado en verde

Cotizacion de FCC - Empresa - elEconomista.es


897 mill de capitalización, yo viendo como están reestructurando la empresa daria un voto de confianza, no tiene pinta de quiebra inminente ...eso si arriesgada es como ella sola ::


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jun 2013)

Traca final usana

No serán capaces de llevarselo a los 1600...??


----------



## sr.anus (24 Jun 2013)

Los siempre alcistas estamos aqui

[YOUTUBE]J6nv_IYG0jY[/YOUTUBE]

Pandoro ve a por ellas, dejame en paz


----------



## Sealand (24 Jun 2013)

Caballeros, ¿cómo ven ustedes los mercados a tres meses vista de cara a las elecciones de Septiembre en Alemania? ¿En qué dirección pueden ir según salga de escaldada Frau Merkel?


----------



## Clander (24 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> De las pocas que ha terminado en verde
> 
> Cotizacion de FCC - Empresa - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



Desde la humildad y el desconocimiento ya que no controlo nada en comparación contigo u otros foreros insignes, pero según lo veo yo:

Por debajo de 7 a la señora Esther le entran los sudores fríos. Tiene "solo" 1100 m€ en prestamos personales cuyas garantías son los propios títulos de la constructora. Es un valor muy manipulado, con muchísima autocartera (ronda el 10%, que creo que es el máximo legal posible) y creo que los cuidadores defenderán este nivel a muerte tanto como puedan.

Respecto a lo vendible, siendo sinceros no tienen nada que vender para reducir significativamente deuda.

Por otro lado, yo no veo como pueden pasar deuda a equity sin disminuir el porcentaje de la familia por debajo de 52%. La única solución viable y creo que ya se habló por aquí es que vuelva la hermana, a pesar de la mala relación existente. 

Yo tampoco creo que quiebre, pero la veo en una situación muy complicada.

Estaría genial un análisis mejor que el churro este que he escrito por alguien con mas "solera"


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jun 2013)

Sería interesante un cierre por encima de los 1580


----------



## inversobres (24 Jun 2013)

Vaya enculada de barras y estrellas... Y decian que no...


----------



## alimon (24 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos gringos , recuperad guapitos :Baile:
> 
> como hagan el pullback , MV se va a poner de un pesao ...





Oiga, y usted no necesitará un discípulo obediente por casualidad???

Lo digo por su tasa de aciertos diaria.

(si quitamos ese larguito a TEF a 9,70, que no ha dado para mucho)


Los demás, no mosquearse.


----------



## ponzi (24 Jun 2013)

mavr76 dijo:


> Desde la humildad y el desconocimiento ya que no controlo nada en comparación contigo u otros foreros insignes, pero según lo veo yo:
> 
> Por debajo de 7 a la señora Esther le entran los sudores fríos. Tiene "solo" 1100 m€ en prestamos personales cuyas garantías son los propios títulos de la constructora. Es un valor muy manipulado, con muchísima autocartera (ronda el 10%, que creo que es el máximo legal posible) y creo que los cuidadores defenderán este nivel a muerte tanto como puedan.
> 
> ...




Lo que pase a corto plazo no lo se, desde luego es un valor que tiene toda la pinta que va a sufrir y mucho pero no creo que quiebre y si tienes razon es un valor muy arriesgado.A mi es un negocio que no me gusta, el roce es muy bajo pero reconozco que a poco que quiten deuda la empresa vale mas, sobre la participación de la familia tarde o temprano tendrán que reducir su porcentaje es algo inevitable


----------



## inversobres (24 Jun 2013)

Veo cierre plano-verde y comienzo d vuelta a por maximos.


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Jun 2013)

pepon usano en action y futuros disparados


----------



## inversobres (24 Jun 2013)

Touché. Mv ven y comemela un ratico, ya lo dije a media tarde, cuidao con las enculadas. Los americanod no hacen prisioneros y mañana martes.


----------



## ponzi (24 Jun 2013)

Sobre FCC





Aunque estos años han metido un buen tajo a la deuda a largo plazo, aun tienen un largo camino por recorrer, solo se salvan por la caja e inversiones a corto plazo que ascienden a 1400 mill si el negocio no falla parece dinero suficiente para pagar los intereses de la deuda ahora lo que si me preocupa es la tendencia del flujo de caja operativo, es muy débil y como siga así no descarto que termine en negativo, el tiempo corre en su contra de ahí la capitalización de 800 mill


----------



## paulistano (24 Jun 2013)

Así que mañana hay que subirse al ibex....hasta los 8700 son mil puntitos..... Como era? Amonoh alcihtas!!! 

Puede haber encolada mítica en ambas direcciones.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jun 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Oiga, y usted no necesitará un discípulo obediente por casualidad???
> 
> Lo digo por su tasa de aciertos diaria.
> 
> ...



MV ya tiene varios discipulos , todos ellos MV :fiufiu:

MV es el alpha y el omega inocho:

bueno chavales ya veis que se viene el pullback , pero luego por fin tendremos caidas como las de antes , de las que parecen que nunca acabaran :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jun 2013)

Al movil de cabeza para mi primera carrera de montaña (15km) esta semana

Hardwell - Live @ Ultra Music Festival 03/16/2013 MP3 download


Yeah c'mon!


----------



## tarrito (24 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Al movil de cabeza para mi primera carrera de montaña (15km) esta semana
> 
> Hardwell - Live @ Ultra Music Festival 03/16/2013 MP3 download
> 
> ...



cuente más, prometo que nos portaremos bien


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> cuente más, prometo que nos portaremos bien



No es competición...porque ahi les ganos a todos (mucho muchacho dixit )

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/8cde4f21-033d-4d16-8b46-7cc636a6f2a8/06.24.2013-21.40.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/8cde4f21-033d-4d16-8b46-7cc636a6f2a8/06.24.2013-21.40.png" width="445" height="234" border="0" /></a>

Pero es la 1ª vez que le voy meter monte arriba y abajo


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Jun 2013)

señores , nos vamos a cerrar los gaps , el del ibex no creo que lo terminen cerrando asi que en 8000 cargo cortos :fiufiu:

guybrush que tal si hacemos tu primera carrera inolvidable , si me dices donde y arreglamos todo legalmente , humilde servidor te puede perseguir armado con un rifle antimaterial :rolleye:


----------



## tarrito (24 Jun 2013)

por qué no nos tunnea un poco el mapa para los valores alcistas/bajistas de Ibex?? ienso:

roboteknic style !! :XX:


que se divierta usté mucho :Aplauso:
y no olvide hidratarse bien :no:


----------



## Abner (24 Jun 2013)

Buenas noches.
Han dejado un nivel abierto en 7592(f) que en contado será como 100 puntos más 7692.


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Jun 2013)

menudo reversal usano


----------



## Misterio (24 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Touché. Mv ven y comemela un ratico, ya lo dije a media tarde, cuidao con las enculadas. Los americanod no hacen prisioneros y mañana martes.



Hablan mucho del gato pero cada vez que usted habla sube el pan...


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No es competición...porque ahi les ganos a todos (mucho muchacho dixit )
> 
> <!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/8cde4f21-033d-4d16-8b46-7cc636a6f2a8/06.24.2013-21.40.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/8cde4f21-033d-4d16-8b46-7cc636a6f2a8/06.24.2013-21.40.png" width="445" height="234" border="0" /></a>
> 
> Pero es la 1ª vez que le voy meter monte arriba y abajo



Cuidado con las ortigas 8:


----------



## Abner (24 Jun 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> menudo reversal usano



Yo estoy mu mosca, sigo viendo esto como la trolleada leoncia del siglo. Bueno, ya veremos.


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2013)

mavr76 dijo:


> Desde la humildad y el desconocimiento ya que no controlo nada en comparación contigo u otros foreros insignes, pero según lo veo yo:
> 
> Por debajo de 7 a la señora Esther le entran los sudores fríos. Tiene "solo" 1100 m€ en prestamos personales cuyas garantías son los propios títulos de la constructora. Es un valor muy manipulado, con muchísima autocartera (ronda el 10%, que creo que es el máximo legal posible) y creo que los cuidadores defenderán este nivel a muerte tanto como puedan.
> 
> ...



Es sencillo:

1 - Los HF lo van a tirar. Riéte tú del nivel de los 7 leuros cuando le metan el primer estirón hasta los 5 leuros.

2 - Efectivamente poco de valor tienen para vender sin dilapidar el modelo de negocio futuro. Ahí están jodidos porque les van a dejar comerse solitos su propia merdé.

3 - Entrada de nuevos socios y restructuración salvaje con gran parte de la plantilla a la puta calle.

Señores, *ampliación de capital y dilución de los actuales accionistas*. El que no esté listo va a perder hasta la camisa.

Después será una magnífica inversión pero primero hay que sacar los leuros a la señora.

---------- Post added 24-jun-2013 at 20:08 ----------




Abner dijo:


> Yo estoy mu mosca, sigo viendo esto como la trolleada leoncia del siglo. Bueno, ya veremos.



Pues si con el amago le han metido 1100 puntos al culibex .... 8: no quieron pensar lo que ocurrirá cuando le enseñen el mango :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## juanfer (24 Jun 2013)

¿Empieza la tendencia bajista?


----------



## Tonto Simon (24 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Empieza la tendencia bajista?



No, no creo. ¿Lo dices por algo?:rolleye:


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> ¿Empieza la tendencia bajista?



El SP está formando techo y alternará subidas y caídas. Tito Berni ha retirado la farla ...

En el culibex vamos a ver el puto infierno de cerca.

Está todo el mundo avisado 8:


----------



## juanfer (24 Jun 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> No, no creo. ¿Lo dices por algo?:rolleye:











bertok dijo:


> El SP está formando techo y alternará subidas y caídas. Tito Berni ha retirado la farla ...
> 
> En el culibex vamos a ver el puto infierno de cerca.
> 
> Está todo el mundo avisado 8:



La farla ya no se nota el viernes con 3.75 billions apenas subió unos pipos. Van a retirar los estímulos porque ya no sirven, pienso.


----------



## egarenc (24 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El SP está formando techo y alternará subidas y caídas. Tito Berni ha retirado la farla ...
> 
> En el culibex vamos a ver el puto infierno de cerca.
> 
> Está todo el mundo avisado 8:


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2013)

egarenc dijo:


>



Tienes motivos 8:


----------



## Sealand (24 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Al movil de cabeza para mi primera carrera de montaña (15km) esta semana
> 
> Hardwell - Live @ Ultra Music Festival 03/16/2013 MP3 download
> 
> ...



Lo veo y subo a:

[YOUTUBE]o74kXUFw4N0[/YOUTUBE]

Mucho mejor para correr o entrenar


----------



## Antigona (24 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Tienes motivos 8:



Esta vez le creo, Sr. Bertok, el guano se ha posado sobre nosotros.

Eso sí, admito que aunque ahora cedo ante la aficción bajista, por falta de capital y de plataformas de operativa, estoy esperando ansioso el rebote para subirme en largo , así que soy un Judas :XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Esta vez le creo, Sr. Bertok, el guano se ha posado sobre nosotros.
> 
> Eso sí, admito que aunque ahora cedo ante la aficción bajista, por falta de capital y de plataformas de operativa, estoy esperando ansioso el rebote para subirme en largo , así que soy un Judas :XX::XX:



No caigas en la tentación y mira los índices con perspectiva de largo plazo.

El SP se ha estrellado contra el techo del expansivo de 13 años.

Al culibex mejor ni comentarlo.

Es en los niveles actuales en los que se dilapidan fortunas y se hacen prisioneros de largo plazo.

Be quiet and keep calm


----------



## Antigona (24 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No caigas en la tentación y mira los índices con perspectiva de largo plazo.
> 
> El SP se ha estrellado contra el techo del expansivo de 13 años.
> 
> ...



Pero no me gusta esperar, ¿Dónde meto mi dinero de mientras?

Un tío mío opera en Visual Chart con futuros, tanto a largo como a corto, pero es que no sé realmente dónde operar, creo que con 10k no hay mucho que hacer sin que te coman las comisiones y los costes de las plataformas, pero tampoco me gusta tener el dinero quieto.

No me ha sido concedido el don de la paciencia.


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Esta vez le creo, Sr. Bertok, el guano se ha posado sobre nosotros.
> 
> Eso sí, admito que aunque ahora cedo ante la aficción bajista, por falta de capital y de plataformas de operativa, estoy esperando ansioso el rebote para subirme en largo , así que soy un Judas :XX::XX:





Antigona dijo:


> Pero no me gusta esperar, ¿Dónde meto mi dinero de mientras?
> 
> Un tío mío opera en Visual Chart con futuros, tanto a largo como a corto, pero es que no sé realmente dónde operar, creo que con 10k no hay mucho que hacer sin que te coman las comisiones y los costes de las plataformas, pero tampoco me gusta tener el dinero quieto.
> 
> No me ha sido concedido el don de la paciencia.



Hay temporadas en las que el reto es mantener el capital y no menguarlo.

Por 10k no te comas la cabeza.

Te llevas a los del jilo de putas y tendrás more friends forever ::

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rio-zona-norte-de-madrid-221.html#post9331820


----------



## bertok (24 Jun 2013)

Did you know that you are involved in the most massive Ponzi scheme that has ever existed? To illustrate my point, allow me to tell you a little story.

Once upon a time, there was a man named Sam. When he was younger, he had been a very principled young man that had worked incredibly hard and that had built a large number of tremendously successful businesses. He became fabulously wealthy and he accumulated far more gold than anyone else on the planet. But when he started to get a little older he forgot the values of his youth. He started making really bad decisions and some of his relatives started to take advantage of him. One particularly devious relative was a nephew named Fred. One day Fred approached his uncle Sam with a scheme that his friends the bankers had come up with. What happened next would change the course of Sam's life forever.

Even though Sam was the wealthiest man in the world by far, Fred convinced Sam that he could have an even higher standard of living by going into a little bit of debt. In exchange for IOUs issued by his uncle Sam, Fred would give him paper notes that he printed off on his printing press. Since the paper notes would be backed by the gold that Sam was holding, everyone would consider them to be valuable. Sam could take those paper notes and spend them on whatever his heart desired. Uncle Sam started to do this, and he started to become addicted to all of the nice things that those paper notes would buy him.

Fred took the IOUs that he received from his uncle and he auctioned them off to the bankers. But there was a problem. The IOUs issued by Uncle Sam had to be paid back with interest. When the time came to pay back the IOUs, Uncle Sam could not afford to pay back the debts, pay the interest on those debts, and buy all of the nice things that he wanted. So Uncle Sam issued even more IOUs than before so that he could get enough notes to pay off his debts. As time rolled on, this pattern just kept on repeating. Uncle Sam repeatedly paid off his old debts by taking out even larger new debts.

Meanwhile, since the notes that Uncle Sam was using were backed by gold, everyone else in the world decided to start using them to trade with one another. This was greatly beneficial to Uncle Sam, because the rest of the world was glad to send him oil, home electronics, plastic trinkets and anything else that Uncle Sam wanted in exchange for his gold-backed notes.

Eventually, however, the rest of the world started to suspect that the number of gold-backed notes that Uncle Sam was issuing far exceeded the amount of gold that Uncle Sam actually had. So the rest of the world started to trade in their notes for gold.

And by that time Uncle Sam definitely did not have enough gold to back up his notes. Realizing that the scheme was starting to collapse, one day Uncle Sam announced that his notes would no longer be backed by gold. But he insisted that the rest of the world should continue using his notes because he was the wealthiest man on the planet and everyone should just trust him.

And the rest of the world did continue to trust him, although it wasn't the same as before.

As Uncle Sam got greedier and greedier, he started to issue IOUs and spend notes at a rate that nobody ever dreamed possible. The great businesses that Uncle Sam had built when he was younger were starting to decline, and Uncle Sam started buying far more stuff from the rest of the world than they bought from him. The rest of the world was still glad to take Uncle Sam's notes because they used them to trade with one another, but they started accumulating far more notes than they actually needed.

Not sure exactly what to do with mountains of these notes, the rest of the world started to loan them back to Uncle Sam. It eventually got to the point where Uncle Sam owed the rest of the world trillions of these notes. Even though the notes were losing value at a rate of close to 10 percent a year, Uncle Sam somehow convinced the rest of the world to loan him notes at an average rate of interest of less than 3 percent a year.

One day Uncle Sam woke up and realized that the amount of debt that he owed was now more than 5000 times larger than it was when Fred had first approached him with this ill-fated scheme. Uncle Sam now owed more than 16 trillion notes to his creditors, and Uncle Sam had already made future financial commitments of 202 trillion notes that he would never be able to pay. Meanwhile, the notes that Fred had been printing up for Uncle Sam were now worth less than 5 percent of their original value. Uncle Sam was becoming concerned because some of his other relatives were warning that this whole scheme was about to collapse.

Sadly, Uncle Sam did not listen to them. Uncle Sam knew that if he admitted how fraudulent the financial scheme was, the rest of the world would quit sending him all of the things that he needed in exchange for his notes and they would quit lending his notes back to him at super low interest rates.

And if the rest of the world lost confidence in his notes and quit using them, Uncle Sam knew that his standard of living would go way, way down. That was something that Uncle Sam could not bear to have happen.

When a financial crisis almost caused the scheme to crash in 2008, a desperate Uncle Sam went to Fred and asked for help. In response, Fred started printing up far more notes than ever before and started directly buying up large amounts of IOUs from Uncle Sam with the notes that he was creating out of thin air. Fred hoped that the rest of the world would not notice what he was doing.

It seemed to work for a little while, but then an even worse financial crisis came along. Once again, Uncle Sam started issuing massive amounts of new IOUs and Fred started printing up giant mountains of new notes to try to fix things, but their desperate attempts to keep the system going were to no avail. The rest of the world started to realize that they had been sucked into a massive Ponzi scheme, and they lost confidence in the notes that Uncle Sam was using. Suddenly nobody wanted to lend notes to Uncle Sam at super low interest rates anymore, and people started asking for far more notes in exchange for the things that Uncle Sam wanted.

Uncle Sam's standard of living dropped dramatically. Since he could no longer flood the world with his notes, Uncle Sam could not continue to consume far, far more wealth than he produced. Uncle Sam sunk into a deep depression as he watched the scheme fall apart all around him.

Uncle Sam had once been the wealthiest man on the entire planet, but now he was a broke, tired old man that was absolutely drowning in debt. Unfortunately, once he was down on his luck the rest of the world did not have any compassion for him. In fact, much of the rest of the world celebrated the downfall of Uncle Sam.

All of this could have been avoided if Uncle Sam had never agreed to Fred's crazy scheme. And once Uncle Sam made the decision to stop backing his notes with gold, it was only a matter of time before the scheme was going to collapse.

Does this little story sound crazy to you? It shouldn't. The truth is that you are involved in such a scheme right now. In case you haven't figured it out, "Uncle Sam" is the United States, the "notes" are U.S. dollars, and "Fred" is the Federal Reserve.

Please share this story with as many people as you can. Our country is headed for complete and total financial disaster, and we need to get people educated about this while there is still time.


----------



## Antigona (25 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hay temporadas en las que el reto es mantener el capital y no menguarlo.
> 
> Por 10k no te comas la cabeza.
> 
> ...



No me digas eso hombre, que no tengo forma de ganar dinero :XX::XX: y con eso no voy ni a por pipas


----------



## Janus (25 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> A ver... como era esto?
> Guanos días gaceleridos. :Baile:



Me incorporo al hilo, a ver si me pongo a leer paginas para ver el ánimo de los sufridos inversores larguitas.

Unos apuntes:

-Ojo con *Gamesa*. Sigue bajista pero manda el SP.
-*Telefónica *está en zona de soportes pero no hay que fiarse porque es un chicharro que ya no respeta los basis de la inversión. Si el IBEX rebota, tirará algo hacia arriba. Manda sobre todo el SP quien podría intentar recuperar algo pero nada relevante.
-*FCC *ni con un palo, hoygan. Pero ni con un palo, ahorren su dinero y ténganlo lejos de este valor por el momento. Tiene caída por delante, si el IBEX cae .... FCC se va a guanear pero bien.
-*Popular* y *Bankia*: estos días recientes decía que se fijaran bien en el Popular porque Bankia le iba a replicar. Hoy han visto a Bankia haciendo footing. Es poco para lo que se va tropezar. En cuanto a Popular, está claro que es un pufo que está lleno de mierda.
-*Santander*: están fundiendo las ventas. Mucho papel se está cruzando y siempre hacia abajo porque imponen la ventas a mercado de los cortos y "salientes". Sorprende que poca, muy poca, resistencia ha supuesto los 5,1 euros. Ojo que es un aviso. Creo que el spread con el BBVA ya ha dejado de estar a favor del SAN así que anden con ojo ahí.
-*Acciona* está haciendo lo que el otro día habíamos dicho: bajando con fuerza. Va petado hacia los 36 euros primero y luego a los 30 euros. Me alegro porque atenta contra la riqueza de sus dueños, de los cuales tengo por diversos motivos una opinión muy castuza y aprovecha_contactos. No voy a decir mucho más pero no comulgo con el modo en el que hacen negocios.
-*Acerinox* y *Arcelor*: Siguen su camino. Son bajistas y en estos valores no hay precio que deba parecer barato. Ojos antes que cerebro. Están más abajo que cuando el IBEX estaba en sus mínimos. Por algo será como decía la Bombi.
Son valores cíclicos por excelencia por lo que tendrán su magnífico momento alcista pero de momento: ni está ni se le espera ya que lo que se impone es el guano para los gacelos despistados.
-*Prisa*: los 0,18 euros cedieron y ha rebotado con buen aspecto técnico (timeframe diario) en 0,17 euros. Pero ojo, no caigan en la trampa por que lo ha hecho sin volumen (sin mucho ni poco, con apenas una mierda de volumen). Si el volumen sigue sin aparecer, ni con un palo.
-*Coeur d'alene, Hecla* .....: las plateras están reventadas y han perdido los soportes. Tienen un objetivo más o menos en la mitad de la cotización actual. Solo se debe estar corto, ni siquiera hay que arriesgar un euro buscando rebotes.
-*James River Coal*: Sigue su camino hacia la quiebra y así lo refleja la cotización. Entiendan bien: están prohibidas las estrategias de estar largo. Se quedarían sin su dinero. Aquí no se pueden cometer errores.
-*Alpha Natural Resources*: Es una maravilla. Dejen que siga bajando con fuerza porque así luego subirá más. Hay que estar fuera esperando con paciencia. Es un valor muy noble porque hace lo que tiene que hacer. No metan la pata si le ven subir un +10% un día de estos. Está en lo suyo, bajar y cazar despistados.
-*Arch Coal*: del estilo a ANR.
-*Walter*: ha perdido en una sesión sobre un sexto de su capitalización. Es un magnífico ejemplo de por qué no hay que comprar un valor bajista aunque suba con volumen un +17% en una sola sesión. A destacar la brutal salida de dinero en días recientes. Es un claro candidato a terminar quebrando. Es lo que hay.
-*Rio Tinto*: Es el canario en la mina a nivel global. Están invitados a ver su chart semanal. Sobran comentarios sobre su implicación en la definición de tendencias globales.
-*Hercules Offshore*: De lo poco decente que pulula por la mercados. No obstante, si la tendencia general se termina asentando hacia abajo, terminará cediendo al igual que le está pasando a Basic Energy Services.
-*Apple*: Ya lo habíamos dicho, va petado hacia los 320 usd. Le llevará su tiempo porque es uno de los "grandes" pero es lo que hay. Desde la desaparición de Steve Jobs (RIP), no ha habido ni una sola innovación.
-*Yingli*: Está justo sobre la directriz alcista pero no hay que jugarse un usd a que rebote. Viene con una sucesión de trades muy bajistas.
-*Hanwha*: Me gusta bastante si bien hay que ser conscientes que puede bajar a 1,60 usd como si nada. De largo, es una de las solares que mayor potencial pudieran tener. Pero cuidado, al igual que otras, dos velas rojas fuertes y cambia el panorama de trades en largo.
-*Trina Solar*: En 4,5 usd aproximadamente se volvería nuevamente muy bajista en el medio y en el largo plazo. Hay que esperar a ver qué hace. Si rebota y sostiene ese rebote más arriba de ese mínimo comentado .... se puede poner muy interesante.
-*Novavax*: Muy bien pero a mi gusto le falta volumen. Stops en liza, por supuesto.
-*Plat*a y *oro*: los he dejado para el final. Solo decir un mensaje: ::


Les pongo también una ración de comida para el intelecto:

FINANCIAL ADVISOR INSIGHTS: June 24 - Business Insider

http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/CB-Worth.png

Fed Fisher: Comfortable Rise Treasury - Business Insider

Collapse Of The Honeybee Industry Could Cost Hundreds Of Billions Of Dollars - Business Insider

Dylan Ratigan On Obama, Climate Change - Business Insider

El mercado de deuda soberana y el Carry Trade de la banca | El Mundo Financiero

Closing Bell, June 24, 2013 - Business Insider

Trade And Protectionism Threaten Growth - Business Insider

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 00:21 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> Veo a Gamesa, me cago en la putísima madre de Montoro y sus leyes cobardes sacacuartos a las gacelas y me voy.



Los hay peores amigo: mira Telefónica vendiendo su filial en Irlanda mientras que Vodafone anda de compras. Es muy a tener en cuenta sobre la salud del negocio de TimoF habida cuenta de las ansias por el tamaño de sus castuzos en el Board. Vaya puta mierda. Gamesa terminará subiendo pero TimoF solo tiene ojos para el guano.

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 00:26 ----------




j-z dijo:


> Rumbo 6800 si no recupera 7650 al cierre.
> 
> Acciona va practicando el dividendo y ya va bajando 5 días antes ::



Decíamos no hace tanto que se veía mucho papel en la banca italiana. A España solo le quedaba la ilusión de los brotes de marihuana de su nefasto e inútil presidente. Hoy, y los últimos días, se ha visto el percal. La banca va a sufrir de lo lindo, y tienen a Brasil a la vuelta de la esquina. El Bertok tiene que estar relamiéndose:

El seguro para cubrirse del impago de Espaa supera al de Italia cuatro meses despus - Cotizalia.com

Bankia pierde ms de un 12% en bolsa la vspera de su junta de accionistas - Cotizalia.com

Los bancos espaoles pierden casi 11.000 millones en bolsa en apenas cuatro sesiones - Cotizalia.com

El Ibex 35 cae a mnimos de septiembre, antes de que Draghi anunciara la OMT - Cotizalia.com

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 00:32 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Fcc y Acerinox estan a tiro
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-jun-2013 at 11:37 ----------
> 
> ...



Es usted una fiera. Supongo que se refiere a tiro de cortos a cascoporro y sin miramientos. A FCC hay que dejarla correr porque puede hacerlo y mucho hacia abajo. Parece que baja poco pero es que está purgando el -8% de hace unos días. Déjala y verás que correctivo le mete el mercado a su CEO que está decepcionando porque no termina por hacer nada relevante: la empresa no la va a arreglar despidiendo a quienes puso el anterior CEO en la recta de los ERES. Los bancos quieren que se vendan negocios. El día que entienda esto, le irá mejor al valor.

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 00:37 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Con poco os sorprendéis.
> 
> *Queda guano en cantidades industriales*
> 
> Ahora veremos rebotes para que las gacelas vayan pillando sitio en clase preferente ::::::



El mejor post que he leído en el día.

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 00:41 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> jodoo como cuesta seguir el hilo cuando hay guanoooo
> 
> Que buena pinta tiene la foto
> 
> FCC es un negocio bastante mediocre aunque si que es verdad que lo estan reestructurando y aunque tienen deuda tambien tienen mas de 1000 mill en la caja y 1400 en caja e inversiones a corto plazo.Estamos hablando de una compañia que capitaliza por unos 800 mill, yo si se pone a 500-600 mill aunque sea un truño igual le eche un tirito (sobre 5-6 eu)



Así me gusta. Ese post está muy bien escrito. Templad las armas!

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 00:46 ----------




mavr76 dijo:


> La cartera en Mexico ronda los 1400m€ siendo a día de hoy la mas importante de todo LATAM. Es mercado prioritario para FCC. Fíjate si es prioritario que se están quitado de en medio al socio Mexicano en su filial IMPULSA para quedarse ellos el 100%. Otra cosa es lo que le saquen de rendimiento aunque de cara a los accionistas siempre se puede juguetear con la producción en curso (wip).
> 
> Yo también estoy esperando los 5.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus S usando Tapatalk 2



Cuidado con ese "work in progress" porque en manos inexpertas, castuzas o mentirosas ..... se genera otro Alpine por la vía rápida.
El "go / no_go" vendrá por la liquidación de ciertos negocios, vamos lo que llanamente se dice "pegar el pase".

No miren tanto los negocios porque tienen un problema común a España, que no es otro que curran sin cobrar de los Hay-untamientos y tienen una deuda que no pueden pagar ni de coña. Están obligados a refinanciar y el mercado cotiza el hecho de que saben que los bancos van a sacar la chorra para ver hasta donde comen. Es así, ahora manda la banca. Personalmente y por lo que veo, Juan Béjar está siendo una absoluta decepción. No está teniendo huevos para hacer limpia rápida .... y eso que allí hay ancianos, caducados e inútiles a expuertas. Y es una pena porque hay profesionales de gran valía, los menos, que están sufriendo el descrédito generalizado de esa falta de agallas de un CEO puesto a dedo con una expectativas que no está cumpliendo.

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 00:50 ----------




Claca dijo:


> Esta bajada ha empezado en los 8.600 aprox, no ahora, ojito, que es importante tenerlo en cuenta. Llevamos ya un 12% de caída y justo ahora empieza a darnos la sensación de que estamos bajando, de la misma forma que durante mucho tiempo aún sin poder pasar de los ocho mil la percepción generalizada era de subidas constantes. Lo digo porque el suelo, ya sea un rebote muy fuerte y sostenido o algo más, aparecerá antes de lo que pensamos.




Maestro, la bajada es de libro. La peña se da cuenta 1000 pipos más abajo y es ahí cuando quieren entrar corto. Justo para que alguien pague el rebotito que llegará.

Toda la vida igual.


----------



## mataresfacil (25 Jun 2013)

SA quedao en el saco Sacyr.


----------



## Janus (25 Jun 2013)

mavr76 dijo:


> Aquí dejo esto de última hora para los que sigan el devenir de FCC:
> 
> El administrador concursal de la constructora Alpine pide su cierre,Sector inmobiliario. Expansin.com
> 
> ...




Juan Béjar lleva ya varios meses al frente y muchos más pululando entre la presidencia de Globalvía y la de Cementos Portland. Hasta los huevos de que no adopte decisiones de envergadura. Solo intenta afinar la salida de peña pero nada de vender. Parece que no le gustan los precios que le ofrecen por sus muy precarios negocios. ¿qué quería?, ¿por qué pensaba que estaba FCC como estaba?.

Hasta los huevos de que no dé un paso al frente. No está en posición de defender nada, tiene que dar un golpe en la mesa por que como los fondos usanos pulsen el botón de SELL se va a cagar por la pata abajo. Después ya no le va a valer recular. No es tan evidente.
Tiene que vender de una vez a Cementos Portland y la puta energía deficitaria que tiene. Eso más las Cemusas, concesionarias, Industrial y Àmbito. Si se piensa que va a salir con FCC fortalecida y sin renuncia al tamaño de su conglomerado ... va listo.

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 01:00 ----------




mavr76 dijo:


> Aquí dejo esto de última hora para los que sigan el devenir de FCC:
> 
> El administrador concursal de la constructora Alpine pide su cierre,Sector inmobiliario. Expansin.com
> 
> ...




El de Auditoría se ha lucido y eso que digo que es un muy buen profesional y un hombre íntegro. Para jugar al mus, hay que saber jugar la grande y los pares. Les ha venido grande a todos. Ya pueden llorar por las esquinas todo lo que quieran al respecto de que el anterior propietario de Alpine les ha dejado un pufo. Era obligación de FCC saber qué compraba y cómo estaba. No hace tanto alardeaban de que ya habían tomado el control de Alpine pero 6 meses después andan en concurso. Se les ha escapado totalmente de las manos.

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 01:04 ----------




mavr76 dijo:


> Desde la humildad y el desconocimiento ya que no controlo nada en comparación contigo u otros foreros insignes, pero según lo veo yo:
> 
> Por debajo de 7 a la señora Esther le entran los sudores fríos. Tiene "solo" 1100 m€ en prestamos personales cuyas garantías son los propios títulos de la constructora. Es un valor muy manipulado, con muchísima autocartera (ronda el 10%, que creo que es el máximo legal posible) y creo que los cuidadores defenderán este nivel a muerte tanto como puedan.
> 
> ...




Tienen que asumir que se equivocaron y perder dinero. Ahí está la necesaria venta que tienen que hacer con Cementos Portland pero lo veo difícil porque Juan Béjar viene de ahí (también tremenda cagada la de Giant). Esa venta les debe permitir desconsolidar mucha deuda.

Creo que el CEO está pensando en vender a buen precio la energía y Cemusa. A precios estratosféricos si puede, hoygan tal cual pepitorro.

La señora de los sudores fríos quizá tenga una ayuda por parte de su hermana


----------



## paulistano (25 Jun 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> SA quedao en el saco Sacyr.



Con el rebote se nos pone a 2,50:Baile:


----------



## ponzi (25 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Me incorporo al hilo, a ver si me pongo a leer paginas para ver el ánimo de los sufridos inversores larguitas.
> 
> Unos apuntes:
> 
> ...



Aunque parezca increíble esta reduciendo deuda aunque de forma muy tímida, yo no se que ha pasado dentro de FCC pero hasta hace pocos meses la deuda a largo la estaban reduciendo con contundencia, ahora mismo si bien también se esta reduciendo es solo a través del activo y pasivo a corto plazo, ojo porque esto es muy peligroso, además tiene mas pasivo a corto que activo corriente.Creo que tiene de margen para reducir el balance con contundencia los 1400 mill de caja e inversiones a corto plazo,al ritmo que va tendrá año y pico, como se los funda sin reestructurar la deuda va a tener serios problemas. Aún así yo no jugaría a meter cortos ni a FCC ni Acerinox, estan a precios tan bajos que a poco que hagan algo bien la cotización lo notara.Veo con mejor salud acerinox al menos tienen poca deuda para la caja que llevan encima.


http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=Q&currency=native

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (25 Jun 2013)

Sobre FCC

Ojo que me parece una empresa arriesgada como pocas pero poco a poco están limando la deuda


https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/FCC/financials


Ahora mismo de forma neta ronda los 6800 mill, tan solo hace un año era de 7500 y hace 2-3 años de 9000 mill.Con que dejen esa cifra por 5000 mill y mantengan la caja entre 500-1000 mill no ira mal la cosa...


http://cincodias.com/cincodias/2013/06/10/empresas/1370846471_715772.html

Aun tienen que meter el cuchillo a la filial energética y a Portland, la gran maldita...Llegados a este punto igual deberían plantearse el concurso voluntario de la cementera como han hecho con Alpine, yo no veo quien va a querer comprar Portland con un ebitd de 22 mill y una deuda neta de mas de 1000 mill.Es lo bueno de las personas juridicas puedes quebrar las filiales y mantener intacta la matriz, el mercado a corto no les va a dar una palmadita en la espalda pero a largo plazo igual es lo mas viable.

https://www.unience.com/product/MCE/CPL/financials


Otra cosa en este pais no sobrara pero cemento...buff 

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native


¿Por cierto que compro Portland para tener un fondo de comercio de mas de 1000 mill en 2009??

De ahí vienen los problemas si el negocio en si no es tan malo de hecho tiene un margen bruto del 71% sin embargo la actividad cementera consume muchísima energía , cuando llega al beneficio operativo solo quedan las migajas y ya si le metes los intereses de 1000 mill pues apaga y vámonos.Parece una tontería pero un 7% de 1200 mill son 84 mill al año.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Misterio (25 Jun 2013)

Los chinos otro -5%, llevan buen ritmo...


----------



## paulistano (25 Jun 2013)

Misterio dijo:


> Los chinos otro -5%, llevan buen ritmo...



Y los japos bajan mas del dos.

Como la apertura sea guanosa me da a mi que hoy entramos con la puntita:rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (25 Jun 2013)

Como mola la contabilidad de los bancos


http://www.eleconomista.es/intersti...a-Me-saque-la-cifra-del-rescate-del-culo.html


Lo mejor los comentarios....


Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulistano (25 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Como mola la contabilidad de los bancos
> 
> 
> Así engañó Anglo Irish Bank a Irlanda: "Me saqué la cifra del rescate del culo" - elEconomista.es
> ...



Te puedo asegurar que las cifras que uno de los gemelitos dio al Banco de España cuando les hicieron el famoso chequeo para ver su estado, muchas de ellas se colaron porque si....maquillaje brutal.


----------



## sr.anus (25 Jun 2013)

hoy empieza la remontada


----------



## ponzi (25 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Te puedo asegurar que las cifras que uno de los gemelitos dio al Banco de España cuando les hicieron el famoso chequeo para ver su estado, muchas de ellas se colaron porque si....maquillaje brutal.



Yo de los bancos no me creo nada de su contabilidad. Solo me fijo en las tasas de morosidad,ratios de cobertura y ratio depósitos/deuda del balance.Supongo que se de que gemelito me hablas....ese que miras todas las semanas...juegas con fuego 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (25 Jun 2013)

Excelentes post de Ponzi y Janus sobre FCC.

Los tiempos actuales penalizan a las compañías con deuda.

FCC tiene mucho que bajar

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 06:04 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Yo de los bancos no me creo nada de su contabilidad. Solo me fijo en las tasas de morosidad,ratios de cobertura y ratio depósitos/deuda del balance.Supongo que se de que gemelito me hablas....ese que miras todas las semanas...juegas con fuego
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2



En 2 aurelios lo mismo le pegamos un manguerazo ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Jun 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Lo veo y subo a:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]o74kXUFw4N0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Mucho mejor para correr o entrenar



Superb, lo vi un par de veces en años mozos!



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> I do believe a walter rocket is ready to launch.... ienso:



rocket up thy arse! ::

Buenos dias y tal!

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 08:12 ----------




sr.anus dijo:


> hoy empieza la remontada










Si, a algunos les montó Pandoro, hoy les _remontará_ ::


----------



## paulistano (25 Jun 2013)

Las dos bajadas chungas que he vivido desde que estoy metido en bolsa, han sido producidas ambas por noticias....una la de lehman brothers y otra la de la posibilidad de salida de Grecia del euro.

Ahora no parece que vaya a surgir nada.....luego me extrañaria un guano del bueno.


----------



## Burbujilimo (25 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Las dos bajadas chungas que he vivido desde que estoy metido en bolsa, han sido producidas ambas por noticias....una la de lehman brothers y otra la de la posibilidad de salida de Grecia del euro.
> 
> Ahora no parece que vaya a surgir nada.....luego me extrañaria un guano del bueno.



A mi lo que me gustaría saber, en los días/semanas previos a esas noticias, si los gordos gordos se estuvieron posicionando convenientemente. En la proxima tocará preguntarle a maese pollastre.

Obviamente de una catástrofe natural no pueden tener información previa, pero en estos casos sería bastante probable. 

Por cierto, los mass mierda no recuerdo que fueran adelantando nada de lo de lehman al menos. De grecia no recuerdo, lleva tanto en el filo de la navaja que no sabria decirte si la noticia pudo preverse o no.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

buenos dias gacelones :Baile:

ya veo que algunas gacelas ejpertitas se han hecho profetas del guanerismo justo cuando toca rebotar :ouch:

pero recordad mis bienamados que esto es solo un rebote que busca cerrar los gaps , luego las caidas continuaran , en el caso del ibex casi seguro que el gap no lo cierran pues para el se tienen otros planes :bla:


----------



## ponzi (25 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Excelentes post de Ponzi y Janus sobre FCC.
> 
> Los tiempos actuales penalizan a las compañías con deuda.
> 
> ...



La verdad que lo que decía un forero ayer era muy acertado,cuesta mucho ver el futuro de FCC, a priori creo que no quebraran porque lo que hará sera quebrar las filiales que al fin y al cabo son las que tienen deuda.Igual fui un poco optimista ayer con el valor, la verdad que la empresa tiene aun un largo camino por recorrer, concretamente 1800-2000 mill de deuda.De todo el negocio solo se libra la concesionaria de limpieza y la de infraestructuras, si quitan todo lo demás habrá que ver donde queda el flujo de caja operativo.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Rebote terminado,.... gatín.
> 
> 
> 
> Destino: 70xx



ni gota conocimiento negro del futuro :no:

el destino del ibex esta en los 6500 no en los 70xx , pero antes va a intentar cerrar el gap de los 8000-8080 , rebote para aligerar la sobreventa


----------



## jopitxujo (25 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo de los bancos no me creo nada de su contabilidad. Solo me fijo en las tasas de morosidad,ratios de cobertura y ratio depósitos/deuda del balance.Supongo que se de que gemelito me hablas....ese que miras todas las semanas...juegas con fuego
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2




¿Y se fía de las tasas de morosidad que publican?

Hace tiempo que un colega que trabaja en un banquito me decía que estaban bien maquilladas.


----------



## ponzi (25 Jun 2013)

Sobre Arcelor 


Sigue reduciendo deuda y ya tienen casi 8000 mill en caja "es un pastizal" no parece que vayan a tener problemas de liquidez a corto ni medio plazo.Su beneficio operativo y flujo de caja aunque es muy inestable genera muchísimo efectivo para una capitalización de 14000 mill eso si en capex se dejan su buena pasta

http://investing.businessweek.com/r...dataset=balanceSheet&period=Q&currency=native

Yo no perdería de vista a las acereras, ahora mismo a estos niveles de mercado donde todos los negocios buenos ya están cotizando caros solo queda estar en liquidez a la espera que el mercado caiga o invertir vía balance en negocios que han tenido problemas pero que parece que están en vistas de resolver.


Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ponzi (25 Jun 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿Y se fía de las tasas de morosidad que publican?
> 
> Hace tiempo que un colega que trabaja en un banquito me decía que estaban bien maquilladas.



La verdad que no demasiado pero si que mas que su balance.Mas que que fiarme de las tasas de morosidad lo que es muy revelador es de forma comparativa tanto por entidades como comparando el mismo banco a lo largo del tiempo.Dos ejemplo Bankinter y Bankia....sobran los calificativos

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## pollastre (25 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ni gota conocimiento negro del futuro :no:




No quiero, pero es que me tengo que reir por pelotas. El puto Zahorí de la Zanahoria Culera tiene gracia de vez en cuando, es casi peor que nosotros rectificando nicks ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> No quiero, pero es que me tengo que reir por pelotas. El puto Zahorí de la Zanahoria Culera tiene gracia de vez en cuando, es casi peor que nosotros rectificando nicks ::



Es lo que tiene ir mamao siempre.

El antiguo usuario de ese nick tenía menos gracia, amén de no dar una con la _hortojrafía_.... :fiufiu: :fiufiu: ::


----------



## paulistano (25 Jun 2013)

No veo nada claro el rebote.....


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No veo nada claro el rebote.....



eso es bueno


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jun 2013)

Joder

China y la tensión de liquidez 
Esto es lo que dice hoy el Banco Central de China (*el anuncio de la conferencia ha permitido a la bolsa recuperar más del 4 % que perdía*): * La gestión apropiada de la liquidez es clave para...

...y luego dicen del Droghi


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Jun 2013)

Una pregunta:
¿Gamesa vuelve a tomar impulso para un nuevo tramo alcista?


----------



## ghkghk (25 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> *ni gota conocimiento* negro del futuro :no:




Es el paso previo a Futuro con un Negro...


----------



## alimon (25 Jun 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Una pregunta:
> ¿Gamesa vuelve a tomar impulso para un nuevo tramo alcista?



Las predicciones para otros.

Yo solo te puedo aportar esto:

HSBC mejora el precio objetivo de Gamesa que podría 'retomar en breve su tendencia alcista' - Noticias ibex informacion ibex

Es de ayer. HSBC sube el precio objetivo de 3,20 a 4,16, y señalan que podría retomar su directriz alcista.


----------



## inversobres (25 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Joder
> 
> China y la tensión de liquidez
> Esto es lo que dice hoy el Banco Central de China (*el anuncio de la conferencia ha permitido a la bolsa recuperar más del 4 % que perdía*): * La gestión apropiada de la liquidez es clave para...
> ...



Hoy es el dia D. Habla el payaso italiano, el ingles y los chinos. El viraje que pueden pegar es guapo.


----------



## Maravedi (25 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> No veo nada claro el rebote.....



Pa rebote el que tengo yo


----------



## bertok (25 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Sobre Arcelor
> 
> 
> Sigue reduciendo deuda y ya tienen casi 8000 mill en caja "es un pastizal" no parece que vayan a tener problemas de liquidez a corto ni medio plazo.Su beneficio operativo y flujo de caja aunque es muy inestable genera muchísimo efectivo para una capitalización de 14000 mill eso si en capex se dejan su buena pasta
> ...



Los graves problemas que vamos a ver en China durante los próximos 12 meses, tirarán a la baja el precio de las materia primas y la demanda de acero.

Son valores cíclicos y los suelos suelen ser muy profundos.

Wait & See


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

con la jran sobreventa , las gacelillas en el lado corto y demas , lo tienen a webo para llevar esto no solo hasta los gaps sino mucho mas parriba :rolleye:

si solo dicen chorradas y no ponen la droja sobre la mesa , entonces el rebote sera solo por sobreventa y para volver a caer :bla:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (25 Jun 2013)

Van a tener que hacer otro contrasplit en Bankia...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Van a tener que hacer otro contrasplit en Bankia...



eso es malo 

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 10:27 ----------

ande andara jotazeta , el pezkeñin creia que la base del lateral estaba en los 7700 o asi , pero de seguir laterales estariamos metidos en un canal lateral bajista formado por la jran bajista y su paralela ienso:


----------



## inversobres (25 Jun 2013)

Ya llego el pepinazo. Esta tarde datos yankis para darle mas salsa. Y es martes, nada de rojo hoy.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

pensandolo bien , es muy probable que ahora el ibex se quede metido en un canal lateral bajista ienso:


----------



## Abner (25 Jun 2013)

Cierro el etf por si las flies. Compenso pérdidas con otra operación anterior. Marditoh bajihtah, me habéis metido el miedo en el cuerpo, tanto apocalipsis y mad max

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

deje correr las plusvis señor de nombre biblico , hasta los gaps hay recorrido :Baile:


----------



## ghkghk (25 Jun 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Estamos 2500 puntos por debajo del vto de junio de 1998. Han quebrado o se acercan a cotización cero el 95% de las empresas.
> 
> La bolsa es la mejor inversión.
> 
> *Los inmuebles están todos, como mínimo (zona cero), por encima del precio del 98; la mayoría cotiza de los inmuebles con plusvalías superiores al 100%; en algunos sitios con plusvas del 400% o más.*




Eso no es cierto, ni por asomo. Podrán cotizar lo que les dé la gana, pero muchos se venden ya a precios de finales de los 90, principios de los 2000. Y bajando.

Y lo de las empresas... pues depende de cuáles. Le puedo hacer un listado de 50 que cotizan por encima y han dado dividendos jugosos.

Si nos ceñimos a constructoras, terras y bancos ladrones... pues sí.


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Jun 2013)

Bueno, vuelvo a las andadas, entro (con la puntita nada más) en Gamesa a 2,83. Que Pepón reparta suerte.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Jun 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Bueno, vuelvo a las andadas, entro (con la puntita nada más) en Gamesa a 2,83. Que Pepón reparta suerte.



Compra usted con descuento, eh? )


----------



## Abner (25 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> deje correr las plusvis señor de nombre biblico , hasta los gaps hay recorrido :Baile:



Podía haber esperado a mi nivel la verdad, pero....

En fin, el 7692 podría ser una oportunidad para meter un corto. 

Disclaimer, bajo su responsabilidad, yo no he dicho nada.

P.D: Y sí, los leoncios, según mi sistema, (que podría estar mal, naturalmente), siguen acumulando como cabrones.


----------



## ponzi (25 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Los graves problemas que vamos a ver en China durante los próximos 12 meses, tirarán a la baja el precio de las materia primas y la demanda de acero.
> 
> Son valores cíclicos y los suelos suelen ser muy profundos.
> 
> Wait & See



Eso es verdad, son inversiones que son de todo menos sencillas.Es increible el trabajo que esta haciendo mittal se nota que se juega su patrimonio,esta reduciendo deuda y ampliando la liquidez de ls empresa.Eso si los flujos de caja son mas estables en acerinox.No se si Esther Koplovich seguira el mismo camino con FCC , incentivos para ello tiene de sobra, se esta jugando su buena pasta....aunque tengo muchas dudas de como quedara el negocio cuando termine la reestructuracion.


----------



## Abner (25 Jun 2013)

Pero vamos a ver. Si China se va a la mierda, ¿cuál es el problema? Su competitividad debido a la mala asignación de recursos y necesidad de arreglar el desmadre, caería en picado, haciendo otros mercados más atractivos para la producción. La contracción económica resultante y la restricción crediticia, harían bajar el precio del petróleo, con lo que la, en teoría deflación asociada, abarataría la producción en otros países. 

¿Alguien más no ve aquí el fallo de pensar que la caída de China sea mala para el resto de mercados?


----------



## paulistano (25 Jun 2013)

Vamos sacyr coño.....


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

otra posibilidad muy jrande aparte el big guano , es hacer una cuña en el ibex con la bajista de corto plazo y la paralela de la jran bajista que haria de soporte , con objetivo en 8400 que se alcanzaria para el vencimiento de julio incluso pue que alcancemos el objetivo el mismo dia que mi cumple no tendria mejor regalo que la aniquilacion del ejercito de ejpertitos que ahora van cortos :Baile:

digo esto porque despues del pullback en el sp500 no creo que pueden ir mas pabajo que la mm200 en 1500 aprox :fiufiu:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (25 Jun 2013)

¿Retrasmiten la Junta de Bankia? Que debe haber más tensión ambiental que en la mejor de las películas de suspense...


----------



## Krim (25 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Podía haber esperado a mi nivel la verdad, pero....
> 
> En fin, el 7692 podría ser una oportunidad para meter un corto.
> 
> ...



Una cosa no es un poco incompatible con otra? Con los leoncios acumulando tanto, ponerse en corto suena como pintarse la mirilla en la espalda...


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (25 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver. Si China se va a la mierda, ¿cuál es el problema? Su competitividad debido a la mala asignación de recursos y necesidad de arreglar el desmadre, caería en picado, haciendo otros mercados más atractivos para la producción. La contracción económica resultante y la restricción crediticia, harían bajar el precio del petróleo, con lo que la, en teoría deflación asociada, abarataría la producción en otros países.
> 
> ¿Alguien más no ve aquí el fallo de pensar que la caída de China sea mala para el resto de mercados?



Sería bueno para nuestros países occidentales, pero no bueno para los mercados y/o el sistema, que ha apostado desde siempre por Asia. :rolleye:
Tenían el continente latino en como experimento, pero les salió así asá y creo que ahora el plan B será el continente Africano.
Hipótesis mías de trazo gordo vaya :bla:


----------



## ghkghk (25 Jun 2013)

A día de hoy es difícil saber hasta dónde va a caer Duro por las salidas institucionales, pero nos están dejando un caramelito impresionante.


----------



## Felix (25 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> A día de hoy es difícil saber hasta dónde va a caer Duro por las salidas institucionales, pero nos están dejando un caramelito impresionante.



¿Se sabe por que salen?


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Jun 2013)

mala Deuda, por lo que no creo que cerremos en verde


----------



## ponzi (25 Jun 2013)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Retrasmiten la Junta de Bankia? Que debe haber más tensión ambiental que en la mejor de las películas de suspense...



Los yayoflautas estaban por Madrid haciendose oir....alguno de sus nietos subira algun video a Youtube

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 11:25 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> A día de hoy es difícil saber hasta dónde va a caer Duro por las salidas institucionales, pero nos están dejando un caramelito impresionante.



Como TR tiene un problema que yo a priori no habia visto y es que los flujos de caja son inessbles igual un año es muy potente y otro año es cero, eso si ninguna de las 2 tiene deuda asi que se lo pueden permitir pero el año que toca un flujo malo el mercado lo suele castigar con ganas.Si caen mucho llegara un punto en que la cotizacion sea ridicula


----------



## ghkghk (25 Jun 2013)

Felix dijo:


> ¿Se sabe por que salen?



TSK es dueña del 10%, y ha empezado un plan de expansión internacional. Necesita dinero para ello, y ya ha mostrado su interés en vender su participación (o parte de ella). 

Otro tema es la OPA que han anunciado sobre si misma. Los accionistas andan muy perdidos. No se sabe si están tirando el valor para opar barato, o aquello fue un embuste para calentarlo... Nadie* sabe nada demasiado bien.

Lo que está claro es que Duro vale más de 4,70. Igual que es cierto que podemos verla en 4.30 por las incertidumbres sobre el valor.

* Hablamos de nosotros las gacelas, obviamente.


----------



## atman (25 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver. Si China se va a la mierda, ¿cuál es el problema? Su competitividad debido a la mala asignación de recursos y necesidad de arreglar el desmadre, caería en picado, haciendo otros mercados más atractivos para la producción. La contracción económica resultante y la restricción crediticia, harían bajar el precio del petróleo, con lo que la, en teoría deflación asociada, abarataría la producción en otros países.
> 
> ¿Alguien más no ve aquí el fallo de pensar que la caída de China sea mala para el resto de mercados?



Una caída del precio del petróleo, mandaría freir espárragos el shale-oil junkie. Tanto a las empresas del ramo como a quienes la financian. Y devolvería el mando en plaza al cártel de la OPEP (que por otra parte, nunca ha perdido). Otro clavo en el ataud.

Por ahí se especula con que la propia OPEP podría provocar esa bajada de precios a corto plazo para hundirles y luego retomar el mando en plaza.


----------



## bertok (25 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Cierro el etf por si las flies. Compenso pérdidas con otra operación anterior. Marditoh bajihtah, me habéis metido el miedo en el cuerpo, tanto apocalipsis y mad max
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



En un mercado donde unos quieren el dinero de los otros, el larguismo es mal compañero de viaje.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Los yayoflautas estaban por Madrid haciendose oir....alguno de sus nietos subira algun video a Youtube
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 11:25 ----------
> 
> ...




Eso es ley de vida en este tipo de empresas. Tienes que confiar en su bondad para ganar contratos de forma recurrente. Al final, si son buenos y se presentan a 30, algunos se deben llevar. Lógicamente, un año quizá 3 y el siguiente ninguno entra dentro de lo probable...

Desde luego, nunca serán blue chips de las de antaño. Lo cual no es necesariamente malo.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

oigamos lo que dice nuestro jran amigo el spaguetti mario drogui , la ultima vez que se supo algo acerca del BCE , parecia que pondrian la droja sobre la mesa 

señor bertok debe abandonar el siemprebajismo y pasarse al universo rosa del siemprealcismo cansino de vez en cuando :no:


----------



## Algas (25 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Eso es ley de vida en este tipo de empresas. Tienes que confiar en su bondad para ganar contratos de forma recurrente. Al final, si son buenos y se presentan a 30, algunos se deben llevar. Lógicamente, un año quizá 3 y el siguiente ninguno entra dentro de lo probable...
> 
> Desde luego, nunca serán blue chips de las de antaño. Lo cual no es necesariamente malo.



Claro que sí . 
Hay por ejemplo mucha confianza en TimoF:ouch:, que son unos castuzos, innovan lo mismo que mi abuela y tienen una deuda de muy señor mío. Pero claro, "ej la matirde", y "ya levantará el vuelo" ::.
MDF me parece mucho más seria, me haré con un paquetito en torno a los 4,5€ a muy largo plazo, a modo de depósito.

Y BME si pasa otro mal rato (una prohibición de cortos made in rajoy), también la engulliré. En momentos de guano se puede hacer una carteruca interesante a modo de plan de pensiones (si sobrevivimos al mad max ).


----------



## Abner (25 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Una cosa no es un poco incompatible con otra? Con los leoncios acumulando tanto, ponerse en corto suena como pintarse la mirilla en la espalda...



En los niveles hay buenas posibilidades de rebote, independientemente de si la tendencia es bajista o alcista. 

Son operaciones para intradía


----------



## ponzi (25 Jun 2013)

Madre mia ya se puede poner las pilas Tef con las tarifas en España..

Mi nueva tarifa de orange

20 mb de internet
1000 min de llamadas de fijo a movil 
200 min de movil a movil
500 mb de internet movil
5 numeros favoritos de orange

39 eu con el iva incluido

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 12:03 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> Eso es ley de vida en este tipo de empresas. Tienes que confiar en su bondad para ganar contratos de forma recurrente. Al final, si son buenos y se presentan a 30, algunos se deben llevar. Lógicamente, un año quizá 3 y el siguiente ninguno entra dentro de lo probable...
> 
> Desde luego, nunca serán blue chips de las de antaño. Lo cual no es necesariamente malo.



Has dado en el clavo por eso en el mercado son tan volatiles ademas que si hay un nucleo duro dentro del accionariado como en felguera la gestion esta centralizada en una misma persona y dejan de ser opables, no tiene porque ser malo.Yo financieramente no les veo mal


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

al guano con el ibex , cerramos largos tef 9,70-9,76 y abrimos cortos ibex 7640


----------



## paulistano (25 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> al guano con el ibex , cerramos largos tef 9,70-9,76 y abrimos cortos ibex 7640



EL ibex se va a los cielos:Aplauso:

Por cierto, genial lo de estar el ibex en 7620 y usted anunciar que va corto desde 20 puntos más arriba....ni Houdiniinocho:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

nos hemos quedado a 37 pipos de la paralela a la jran bajista , 7470 espero que hoy por fin la toquemos ienso:


----------



## paulistano (25 Jun 2013)

Entramos en SACYR, con 7.000 acciones


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Entramos en SACYR, con 7.000 acciones



La ha liado, espero que tome pronto la senda alcista.


----------



## paulistano (25 Jun 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> La ha liado, espero que tome pronto la senda alcista.



Pues ha sido comprar yo y bajarla un céntimo y pico:ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

soltamos cortos con 2 centimillos de plusvis en el turbo :Baile:

cargamos largos 7620


----------



## pocoyoyo (25 Jun 2013)

Ojala perdais todo por especuladores estupidos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Jun 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> Ojala perdais todo por especuladores estupidos.


----------



## paulistano (25 Jun 2013)

volumen raquítico tanto en prisa como en Colonial....


----------



## pocoyoyo (25 Jun 2013)

Es buen momento para entrar en clinica baviera,hacerme caso.


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Jun 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> Ojala perdais todo por especuladores estupidos.



¿Es usted feliz insultando a la gente?
pues nada, a disfrutar.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (25 Jun 2013)

A ver si alguien puede contestarme.

En el caso de cobrar el dividendo en acciones ¿repercute de cara a Hacienda?

Quiero decir que si se cobra en dinero, existe una retención del 21% y luego en la declaración hasta 1.500 está exento, y luego hay que pagar el 21% o porcentajes mayores.

Pero, ¿qué pasa si se cobra en acciones? ¿Tributan a Hacienda o están exentas?


----------



## paulistano (25 Jun 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> Es buen momento para entrar en clinica baviera,hacerme caso.


----------



## j.w.pepper (25 Jun 2013)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> A ver si alguien puede contestarme.
> 
> En el caso de cobrar el dividendo en acciones ¿repercute de cara a Hacienda?
> 
> ...



Esas acciones tributarán a hacienda en el momento de su venta.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (25 Jun 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Esas acciones tributarán a hacienda en el momento de su venta.



O sea que el dividendo no tributa ahora. Es como que no se hubiera cobrado 
Solo que a la hora de vender las acciones ese es el valor de compra.

He encontrado un enlace, por si a alguien le interesa.

¿Metálico, acciones? Conoce qué pagarás a Hacienda por el dividendo


----------



## j.w.pepper (25 Jun 2013)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> O sea que el dividendo no tributa ahora. Es como que no se hubiera cobrado ¿correcto?



Va a tributar vía plusvalía, imaginate que destinaste 1000 euros a comprar 100 acciones del Santander y que a lo largo del tiempo te han dado en script dividend 10 títulos nuevos, pues aquí simplemente lo que está ocurriendo es que baja el precio medio de adquisición de las acciones, siendo ahora de 9,09 en vez de 10, y por lo tanto la plusvalía es mayor. 

Esa es una de las razones por la que no me gusta el script dividend, ya que si no llegas a 1500 y los cobras en efectivo, no tributas nada. Tiene el pero que se diluye tu participación en la empresa y los futuros dividendos pero en empresas que no sabes si van a poder continuar dando el dividendo pues no merece la pena mantener esa situación. Más vale pájaro en mano que...


----------



## ponzi (25 Jun 2013)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> A ver si alguien puede contestarme.
> 
> En el caso de cobrar el dividendo en acciones ¿repercute de cara a Hacienda?
> 
> ...



Si que tributa a hacienda. Si coges las acciones cuando vendas pues sera un importe mayor el que recibas y declararas si por el contrario vendes los derechos a mercado tendrás que resucvir ese dinero del importe de la compra. Solo tributan como dividendos si vendes los derechos a la compañía y te los retienen como tal.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghkghk (25 Jun 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> Ojala perdais todo por especuladores estupidos.





Seguro que las empresas españolas preferiría que nadie comprase sus acciones, seguro...















































Memo e ignorante.


----------



## mataresfacil (25 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Entramos en SACYR, con 7.000 acciones



Fijate en un detalle, los tres ultimos dias de caida ha bajado con muy poco volumen, ha esperar, si pierde los 2 pues se sale se asumen perdidas y a otra cosa.


----------



## pocoyoyo (25 Jun 2013)

Los que especulais sois los culpables de la muerte de millones de niños de hambre en todo el mundo,por especular con maiz matasteis a medio Africa.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Jun 2013)

Por favor, que nadie le dé coba.


----------



## paulistano (25 Jun 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Fijate en un detalle, los tres ultimos dias de caida ha bajado con muy poco volumen, ha esperar, si pierde los 2 pues se sale se asumen perdidas y a otra cosa.



Yo me salgo antes, no tengo stops tan amplios::


----------



## Claca (25 Jun 2013)

Calopez, cabronazo, memo, calopécico, tacaño, fenicio y catalán. Yo también sé animar el hilo, querido líder o

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 13:23 ----------

Y añado otomano, en honor al Sr. P.


----------



## Antigona (25 Jun 2013)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> A ver si alguien puede contestarme.
> 
> En el caso de cobrar el dividendo en acciones ¿repercute de cara a Hacienda?
> 
> ...



Tributan cuando las vendas.

En realidad es peor.

Las acciones que vendes tributan todas el beneficio al 21%, los dividendos están exentos los primeros 1500€.

No veo razón para cobrar el dividendo en acciones.

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 13:27 ----------




ghkghk dijo:


> Por favor, que nadie le dé coba.



Está en frase troll terminal, no sé por qué no lo echan.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

retransmitid el discurso de drogui , no me obligueis a ser malo :no:


----------



## alimon (25 Jun 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> Los que especulais sois los culpables de la muerte de millones de niños de hambre en todo el mundo,por especular con maiz matasteis a medio Africa.



Vuélvete a Forocoches anda, aun no te han salido pelos en los huevos para estar aqui.


----------



## peseteuro (25 Jun 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> Los que especulais sois los culpables de la muerte de millones de niños de hambre en todo el mundo,por especular con maiz matasteis a medio Africa.




Te has colao porque aqui especulamos a corto para que el maiz baje.

Por cierto , mirate todas las etiquetas de ropa, y marca de smartphones y/o consumibles, plaiesteichons etc .,... que uses y luego te informas en qué fabrica de China los producen y cuántos añitos y horas tienen los que allí trabajan, no vaya a ser que tú estés especulando con la vida de muchos niños :rolleye:


----------



## pocoyoyo (25 Jun 2013)

Los que fabrican en condiciones infrahumanas son por culpa de gentuza como vosotros,que le seguis el juego a explotadores como Amancio Ortega y le comprais acciones de inditex para hacerlo mas rico aun.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

esto es lo que pasa por aceptar tonto como animal de compañia :ouch:


----------



## hydra69 (25 Jun 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> Los que fabrican en condiciones infrahumanas son por culpa de gentuza como vosotros,que le seguis el juego a explotadores como Amancio Ortega y le comprais acciones de inditex para hacerlo mas rico aun.



Yo especulo con armas y dronja.Inditex es para marikitas.::


----------



## ghkghk (25 Jun 2013)

_Bolsamanía ha seguido en directo vía webcast la intervención del presidente de Bankia, José Ignacio Goirigolzarri, en la junta general de accionistas que la entidad celebra hoy en Valencia. Pero no ha tenido la misma suerte con los accionistas. La conexión ha sido interrumpida tras informar el secretario de la misma que iban a intervenir un total de 130 accionistas. Los responsables de comunicación nos confirman que sí se podía seguir esta parte in situ, pero que no estaba prevista su retransmisión online. Estaremos pendientes de lo que pueda suceder durante una jornada que se ha dejado entrever “caldeada” por los constantes abucheos y gritos con los que han recibido los presentes al encuentro a los directivos del banco._

Vaya, con lo diver que se anticipaba...


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esto es lo que pasa por aceptar tonto como animal de compañia :ouch:



hamijo, tiene ustec, a veces, salidas de antología.


----------



## pollastre (25 Jun 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> Los que especulais sois los culpables de la muerte de millones de niños de hambre en todo el mundo,por especular con maiz matasteis a medio Africa.




Manda huevos que, en pleno siglo XXI y en la sociedad de la información [sic], aún tengamos que aguantar a indigentes mentales como Ud.

Documéntese antes de decir chorradas, quiere.


----------



## tarrito (25 Jun 2013)

ein! un respect al Tontoyó

en parte tiene razón ... entre el año pasado y éste, llevamos comprados para la trinchera como 2 T por persona de maíz, unas cuantas sartenes, algo de aceite y sal o azúcar según se prefieran dulces o saladas las palomitas

así que sí, por mi parte me declaro culpable ::


----------



## pipoapipo (25 Jun 2013)

Bar Refaeli saca su lado gypsy para Passionata

esta es la razon del peponismo de hoy

:Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

vamonoh alcistas :Baile:

a por los 8000 luego caeremos y lo mas seguro es que dibujemos un triangulo muy bonito con base en la paralela de la jran alcista perdida ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jun 2013)

Dronji al habla...

Cuidado


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

que le den al drogui , queremos droja coño , venga cerramos largos 7620-7650 y abrimos cortos 7650 

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 14:32 ----------

mucho parla este spaguetti pero de la droja na :ouch:


----------



## Janus (25 Jun 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Una pregunta:
> ¿Gamesa vuelve a tomar impulso para un nuevo tramo alcista?



Hay que verla 1 euro más abajo, sería cojonudo. Igual no llega hasta ahí pero le queda camino. Las plusvis ya se hicieron y deberían estar a buen recaudo. Es tema de timing.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

sin droja no hay alegria , eso se sabe de aqui a Lima


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

espero que ahora si lo tiren hasta la paralela de la jran bajista que esta pasando por los 7470 aprox , ahi debeis cargar largos con tres cojones y con to el total


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (25 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Dronji al habla...
> 
> Cuidado



Cuandoooooooooo?
:8:
miedo me da


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

ya parlo el spaguetti y no prometio ni metadona :abajo:

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 15:03 ----------

vamos coño , ibex hijoelajranfruta :Baile:

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 15:04 ----------

no se quieren mover ni patras , cerramos ese corto 8650-8625 :baba:

mucho baja el itraxx crossover ienso:

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 15:07 ----------

venga vamo a probar unos largos en TEF 9,71


----------



## paulistano (25 Jun 2013)

Sr. Jato, dejese de rollos....ya le he dicho esta mañana que "no veo el rebote"....

Por que no deja de enrollarse con CHORRADAS y me hace caso?


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Jun 2013)

toda la mañana así sin definición salvo la 1 media hora


----------



## javivimuynovel (25 Jun 2013)

no se si alguien lo ha puesto ya, pero se rumorea que santander quita su dividendo.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

estamos aprovechando pa pipear un poco , pero el rebote si que se ve , aunque sea por sobreventa , es muy dificil que un indice con el estocastico en diario casi en cero siga bajando y recuerde que tenemos gaps que cerrar por arriba 

por otro lado los cds hoy acompañan , el itraxx crossover baja un 4,2% ahora mismo :Baile:


----------



## LOLO08 (25 Jun 2013)

nhh, alegría pal cuerpo!!

jato cuanto se deja al día en comisiones.... mi máaaaa!!!


----------



## paulistano (25 Jun 2013)

javivimuynovel dijo:


> no se si alguien lo ha puesto ya, pero se rumorea que santander quita su dividendo.




Entonces habra que comprar.....recuerden que ocurrio con telefonica:Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

esta es la wena , ahora rompemos :Baile: 

opero con renta4 directo , basicamente son derivados otm del commerzbank , las comisiones son bajisimas


----------



## inversobres (25 Jun 2013)

Lo dije, hoy es el dia.

MV sigue comiendomela que estas mejor callado. Cada post tuyo es un reporte.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

recordad que esto es solo un rebote para cerrar los gaps y volver a caer , en el caso del sp500 se va a producir un pullback de manual :fiufiu:

por fibonazi hoy podemos subir perfectamente hasta los 7760


----------



## Antigona (25 Jun 2013)

Yo creo también que el rebote de hoy es solo para cerrar huecos y volver a caer mañana, la tendencia general sigue siendo bajista.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

bueno salimos de los largos en tef con 2 centimillos en el turbo que costo 41 centimillos  

metemos corto al ibex 7670 :Baile:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (25 Jun 2013)

Vamos valientes.
Al grito de guerra:
*¡¡¡POR FIBONACCI!!!*
::


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

hay tan poco recorrido hasta los gaps que probablemente ya hayamos agotado la subida diaria :fiufiu:

en 3 o 4 sesiones mas las cerramos o nos acercamos lo suficiente para tocarlas y caer :Baile:


----------



## alimon (25 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> recordad que esto es solo un rebote para cerrar los gaps y volver a caer , en el caso del sp500 se va a producir un pullback de manual :fiufiu:
> 
> por fibonazi hoy podemos subir perfectamente hasta los 7760



Pues eso espero porque por alguna extraña razón no me salto el stop de cortos que llevaba en 7570. Y yo aquí con una cañita tan gran tranquilo.

Señor MV, veo que usa renta4. Como ve los cfds de índices que acaban de poner? Que es lo que vengó usando yo ahora mismo.

Abrimos largos SP o vamos viendo?


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

MV solo usa turbowarrants , con los cfd me parece que se puede perder mas de lo que se invierte , mal asunto ienso:


----------



## Antigona (25 Jun 2013)

Ya ha hablado el puto Draghi y ahora a borrar pérdidas, ahora unos cuántos días de alegría por las palabras de Draghi... Luego tal banquero central estornudará y otra vez a las mismas.

Estoy empezando a estar hasta las cojones de tanto banquero central. Por Dios el sistema necesita un cambio.

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 15:35 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> MV solo usa turbowarrants , con los cfd me parece que se puede perder mas de lo que se invierte , mal asunto ienso:



¿Qué me dices de operar con futuros?


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

te veo muy gacela aun como para usar cfd , te van a desplumar muchacho , como es eso que no te salto el stop :ouch: 

mal asunto , para usar productos apalancados hay que hacer solo intradia y aplicar los stop a rajatabla o buscar rallys fueltes , vamos invertir solo cuando se este seguro y eso solo ocurre cada cierto tiempo en soportes y resistencia fueltes tipo jran bajista 

pa que se me entienda , la operacion seria cargar cortos apalancados y dejarlos correr en la jran bajista en los 8600 aprox con stop al cierre por encima de ella en diario , pero porque la jran bajista es resistencia requetefuelte .

se trata de mezclar el jran riesgo de los productos apalancados con el poco riesgo de operar apoyandote en soportes y resistencias requetefueltes :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 15:43 ----------

cerramos esos cortos con 3 centimillos en el turbo :Baile:


----------



## Antigona (25 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> te veo muy gacela aun como para usar cfd , te van a desplumar muchacho , como es eso que no te salto el stop :ouch:
> 
> mal asunto , para usar productos apalancados hay que hacer solo intradia y aplicar los stop a rajatabla o buscar rallys fueltes , vamos invertir solo cuando se este seguro y eso solo ocurre cada cierto tiempo en soportes y resistencia fueltes tipo jran bajista
> 
> ...



Sí, sí, si me hablas a mi yo quiero operar en el intradiario, y un tío mio utiliza Visual Chart y no sé qué broker más, y me ha hablado de los contratos de futuros porque en comisiones son realmente baratos. Por ahora he empezado con acciones en plan cutre, pero es que las comisiones te comen, y no me fío de los brokers españoles.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (25 Jun 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Sí, sí, si me hablas a mi yo quiero operar en el intradiario, y un tío mio utiliza Visual Chart y no sé qué broker más, y me ha hablado de los contratos de futuros porque en comisiones son realmente baratos. Por ahora he empezado con acciones en plan cutre, pero es que las comisiones te comen, y no me fío de los brokers españoles.



No haga caso a MV que opera con la versión demo.


----------



## ponzi (25 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No es competición...porque ahi les ganos a todos (mucho muchacho dixit )
> 
> <!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/8cde4f21-033d-4d16-8b46-7cc636a6f2a8/06.24.2013-21.40.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/8cde4f21-033d-4d16-8b46-7cc636a6f2a8/06.24.2013-21.40.png" width="445" height="234" border="0" /></a>
> 
> Pero es la 1ª vez que le voy meter monte arriba y abajo



Mira lo que tenemos en Madrid...Ademas es en plan tour burbujero

Puedes ver 

El famoso barrio de las tablas con su distrito too wapo de telefonica::::

Las torres de la castella::

O algo tan español como el futuro estadio de las olimpiadas...2020...2028...bueno se supone que algún año las celebraremos

Anillo verde

Si lo haces corriendo y sobrevives te invito a una ronda de cañas


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

volvemos a los largos en tef 9,71


----------



## ponzi (25 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Es sencillo:
> 
> 1 - Los HF lo van a tirar. Riéte tú del nivel de los 7 leuros cuando le metan el primer estirón hasta los 5 leuros.
> 
> ...



Puede que si , has dicho algo bastante sensato, aunque la empresa sobreviva igual es mejor mantenerse al margen, cuando se tiene tanta deuda el riesgo de ampliacion y dilucion siempre esta ahi..creo que he sobrevalorado a FCC, una cosa es sobrevivir y otra muy diferente en que situacion se queden los accionistas


----------



## Krim (25 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Mira lo que tenemos en Madrid...Ademas es en plan tour burbujero
> 
> Puedes ver
> 
> ...



Interesante...¿Cuantos km son ese anillo verde?


----------



## alimon (25 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> te veo muy gacela aun como para usar cfd , te van a desplumar muchacho , como es eso que no te salto el stop :ouch:
> 
> mal asunto , para usar productos apalancados hay que hacer solo intradia y aplicar los stop a rajatabla o buscar rallys fueltes , vamos invertir solo cuando se este seguro y eso solo ocurre cada cierto tiempo en soportes y resistencia fueltes tipo jran bajista
> 
> ...



Creo que me habla a mi más bien.

Yo creo que no llego ni a proyecto de gacela aun, pero bueno en eso estamos.

Eso del stop es que tengo una posición corta vendido de 1 lote de cfds y que puse una orden de compra de 1 lote en esos 7570, como TP. Veo que miré mal un dato y que no hemos llegado a ese valor hoy, así que por eso evidentemente no saltó. Cosas de mezclar sol y alcohol.

Francamente llevo toda la mañana con el gráfico en tiempo real abierto, con un montón de lineas y colores bonitos (estocaicos, RSI, medias, bollinger) intentando deducir como deduce usted las caidas y las subidas. y salvo ciertas variaciones en la medias hacia un sentido u otro, acercamientos a las bollinger que tengo configuradas, por arriba o por abajo, para después caer o subir, y cierto velones rojos, no acabo de ver una señal clara.

Seguimos aprendiendo, y para eso de vez en cuando hay que caerse. Espero no hacerme mucho daño.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (25 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV solo usa turbowarrants , con los cfd me parece que se puede perder mas de lo que se invierte , mal asunto ienso:









cuidado no lo despellejen


----------



## ponzi (25 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Interesante...¿Cuantos km son ese anillo verde?



64 KM

Algunas vistas miticas...

Enladrillador


Estadio olimpico


El emblema de Madrid

...No encuentro la mejor foto ..la de Telefonica


Si os fijais en muchas de las fotos de la paginia hay gruas...Gallardon el faraon del siglo XXI


----------



## inversobres (25 Jun 2013)

Joder si los datos de españa estan manipulados los de usa es que son totalmente inventados, como se nota que quieren justificar la retirada del QE de alguna manera. Tremendo.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

servidor no mira esos colorines e indicadores , todo va al ojimetro , ventajas de poseer el conocimiento , aunque pueda parecer increible , cuando pipeo lo hago con una especie de sexto sentido :rolleye:

pero para los rallys si que tengo que estrujarme el cerebro , encontrar aquello que guia el movimiento del mercao es complicado , pero cuando lo encuentras es como llegar a ser dios por un instante :fiufiu:

cosas como la jran bajista , lleva años funcionando como resistencia requetefiable y lo que te rondara pandoro ienso:


----------



## Sealand (25 Jun 2013)

pocoyoyo dijo:


> Los que especulais sois los culpables de la muerte de millones de niños de hambre en todo el mundo,por especular con maiz matasteis a medio Africa.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Jun 2013)

Por favor quita esa foto


----------



## Mr. Brightside (25 Jun 2013)

¿Cómo es posible que Bankia, en un día de calma bursátil, y aunque esté celebrando su junta, pase de un -5% a un +1%, y ahora un -4%...? Con un volumen de cotización en el día de hoy como el del Santander...

Este país y sus chicharros nunca deja de sorprenderte.


----------



## J-Z (25 Jun 2013)

Bankia está muerto q más da lo q haga como si baja un 99% más, otro contrasplit y fiesta.


----------



## hydra69 (25 Jun 2013)

bankia está en caida libre ahora mismo en gráfica.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (25 Jun 2013)

Ibex 35, ROJO IMPAR, no va mas señores.... vamooooooooooooooooooooooooos


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Jun 2013)

como dije.... hoy cerramos en rojo


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

el ibex esta demasiado sobrevendido para seguir cayendo , se huele el gap al alza para mañana :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

me huelo gap al alza para mañana y subidon hasta los 8000 :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hay que sacar a todos los largos de la mañana,... de momento lo pondremos negatiffo
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 16:40 ----------
> 
> ...



negro del futuro , no tienes ni gota conocimiento , gap al alza y subidon para mañana


----------



## Krim (25 Jun 2013)

De donde ha salido tanto puto alcista en PT telecom???!


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Lo primero es cierto; lo que no me creo es el el gap.



si dejamos gap entonces por webos tendremos que volver para cerrarlo y de paso irnos mas pabajo , lo comprendes tron :rolleye:

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 17:01 ----------

es mas creo que solo el ibex tendra gap al alza , no asi los demas indices europedos :fiufiu:


----------



## Sealand (25 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> De donde ha salido tanto puto alcista en PT telecom???!



Llevan mínimo un par de meses calentando la acción, y no hablo de HVEI35.


----------



## vermer (25 Jun 2013)

Calopez, un troll por hilo, coño, uno sólo. Y ese troll con un solo nick y que no se vuelva insoportable


----------



## paulistano (25 Jun 2013)

Que tiempos en los que sacyr subía como si huyese del mismísimo Pandoro


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (25 Jun 2013)

Los usanos cantando mama que quiero ser alcista. :


----------



## paulistano (25 Jun 2013)

Ya dijimos que el ibex esta muerto.... Dax peponeando y chulibex llorando por no entrar en rojo..... Como esta España....


----------



## @@strom (25 Jun 2013)

vermer dijo:


> Calopez, un troll por hilo, coño, uno sólo. Y ese troll con un solo nick y que no se vuelva insoportable



Eso mismo digo yo. Este hilo se hace insoportable con el puto gato en modo chat diciendo gilipolleces dia si dia también.


----------



## ave phoenix (25 Jun 2013)

Joer con las Eones...::


----------



## alimon (25 Jun 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El Gato no es un Troll; es una buena compañía de hilo, es una herramienta de especulación.



Pues a veces El Gato tiene mejor olfato que algunos Perros, mireusté.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

mantenemos largos con tres cojones :rolleye:


----------



## j.w.pepper (25 Jun 2013)

Van a hacer falta muchos cojones, el ibex presenta síntomas de mucha debilidad.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Los usanos cantando mama que quiero ser alcista. :



Si les mola se van a los 1620...


----------



## paulistano (25 Jun 2013)

Visto para sentencia...... El gato largo, mañana hay guano. 

Es así, lo siento por los largos.


----------



## Krim (25 Jun 2013)

A mi lo que me preocupa es que el Spread DAX-Ibex va ya por los 200 puntos. Estoy por comprar unos cuantos DAX y vender los Ibex...últimamente, esa operación gana siempre.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (25 Jun 2013)

Interpretemos la siguiente señal de trading...





Que está haciendo el gato de la imagen?
a) Subir.
b) Bajar.
c) Me dan alergia. 
:ouch:


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Jun 2013)

pollastre esta es subida buena??


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jun 2013)

El dax parece estar en modo Respect

Les va a llevar lo tiempo recuperarse de la bajada y rearmar una subida.


----------



## paulistano (25 Jun 2013)

Pero que coño..... Hilo en segunda página?? 

Todos atentos.... Del sp depende el comportamiento mañana del ibex y que le saquemos platita.... Siempre que sacyr acompañe al ibex....


----------



## alimon (25 Jun 2013)

Que opinais de este análisis del SAN a ultra corto plazo?

Banco Santander, señales excepcionales de compra por Renta4 - dBolsa.com


----------



## paulistano (25 Jun 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Que opinais de este análisis del SAN a ultra corto plazo?
> 
> Banco Santander, señales excepcionales de compra por Renta4 - dBolsa.com



Mire usted, según mi AT san ahora mismo es compra clara.....en unos días lo vemos a 5,30 y diremos..... Por que no habré comprado......


----------



## Janus (25 Jun 2013)

Largo en Alpha.


----------



## Roninn (25 Jun 2013)




----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jun 2013)

Los usanos están preparando la piñata para petar los 1600


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

que dices de gaps por abajo negro del futuro , por abajo no hay gaps que cerrar , el gap esta arriba 8080-8000 :o


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jun 2013)

Comprad, que nos vamos de peponians...

1600,.. 1625


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Jun 2013)

Por favor, que caiga un asteroide y destruya esta tierra infecta...

*Ir al cine desgravará si ganas menos de 45.000 euros al año*


Andaluca trata de contrarrestar subida del IVA cultural con desgravaciones. Ideal

subvencionando ir al cine.....:ouch: :ouch: :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

1628 contado para cerrar el gap y terminar de realizar el pullback , luego el apocalipsis :abajo:


----------



## Janus (25 Jun 2013)

He vendido Novavax son un +3%. La vela de hoy no me gusta porque anula la de ayer. Puede ser que finalmente sea alcista pero las cosas hay que hacerlas bien y no pensar que siempre "puede" terminar haciéndolo. Ayer subió y lo lógico es que hoy suba con fuerza y volumen. Se repliega y me salgo. Punto. El trade ha acabado en verde y ahí está.

Vamos a ver el carbón.


----------



## Abner (25 Jun 2013)

@Pollastre, he visto un nivel en el mismo punto que daba el JJJ, ¿es grave? 

Más aún, ¿cómo he caído en recordar un nivel de rebote dado por el jato? (sobre todo porque escribe a razón de 12 posts por minuto y cambia de nivel según le viene el aire)

Bueno, seguramente tenga lupus o algo. Ahí va:

Posible nivel abierto en.... chan, chan, chaaaaaaan (música dramática). 7370(f) --> 7470(c) aprox. OMG!!!!

Menos mal que chapé el ETF. 

El 7692 entiendo que sigue abierto y se tocará en los próximos días (espero). En la subida de hoy se habrán pulido unos 800 contratos. Saldo supuesto desde el 24 de abril 4800, aunque habiendo pasado un vencimiento trimestral no sé si cuenta para algo lo del saldo o debería empezar a contar de nuevo desde el viernes o qué....

En total, con mi remozado y depurado sistema de niveles v0.0011, la cosa quedaría tal que asín como posibles niveles claves de negociación. 

7692(c)
7647(c)
7621(c)
7557(c)
7472(c)

Buena suerte para mañana, y no me hagan ni puto caso.

@Leoncios. Me sigo vendiendo barato.... ::::


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Jun 2013)

MV dio el 7470 en contado porque por ahi pasa la paralela de la jran bajista :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 25-jun-2013 at 21:52 ----------

en 7040 no hay gap , negron del futuro :no:


----------



## Tom Joad (25 Jun 2013)

Este país se ha convertido en una broma de mal gusto.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por favor, que caiga un asteroide y destruya esta tierra infecta...
> 
> *Ir al cine desgravará si ganas menos de 45.000 euros al año*
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (25 Jun 2013)

Los gacelillas del jilo están obsesionados con estar en mercado SIEMPRE.

Señores, dejad que el mercado haga su trabajo. No intentéis pillar todos los giros y regiros.

Así vais a terminar con pérdidas. Esto va de coger los movimientos con mayor probabilidad.


----------



## paulistano (25 Jun 2013)

No valdrá de nada, las salas s, al ser la entrada deducible, subirán su precio..... Mentalidad hispanistani


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (25 Jun 2013)

Es un pájaro?
Es un avión?
No, es peponian que asoma la cabecita. :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jun 2013)




----------



## juanfer (25 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por favor, que caiga un asteroide y destruya esta tierra infecta...
> 
> *Ir al cine desgravará si ganas menos de 45.000 euros al año*
> 
> ...



Piense que de nuestras plusvis de bolsa les pagamos el ver el cine.


----------



## paulistano (25 Jun 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Es un pájaro?
> Es un avión?
> No, es peponian que asoma la cabecita. :XX:



Mire que me encantaría mañana un peponian de esos pàra recordar....como cuando el SAN subió no sé si un 7 o un 14%.....

Pero no vendo la piel del oso antes de cazarla:no:

No es hijo puta ni na el oso:ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jun 2013)

Mañana dato del PIB usano

Preparando gifs...


----------



## paulistano (25 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mañana dato del PIB usano
> 
> Preparando gifs...




Imagino en ambos sentidos:XX:

Lo que pasa es que estos cabrones actuan que no sabe uno por donde tirar....en fin....espero que los que hemos entrado hoy podamos colocar el stop por encima del nivel de entrada y no nos lo vuelen:ouch:


----------



## bertok (25 Jun 2013)

La estocada de Tito Bernan-QE ha sido definitiva.

Se acaba la fiesta de barra libre. Han sido casi 5 años de distorsión en el mercado y se les acaban las balas.

Comprar ahora es de pardillo.

Feel free !!!


----------



## Janus (26 Jun 2013)

HDLGP, van a por el carbón.

Obama trata de recuperar la iniciativa declarando la 'guerra' a las elctricas | Estados Unidos | elmundo.es


----------



## j.w.pepper (26 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> HDLGP, van a por el carbón.
> 
> Obama trata de recuperar la iniciativa declarando la 'guerra' a las elctricas | Estados Unidos | elmundo.es



Le va a llevar tiempo, esto si es que consigue el objetivo, miren ustedes el culebrón de la reforma migratoria. Obama es mucho marketing, y pocos facts. 

Cosas veredes amigo Sancho


----------



## paulistano (26 Jun 2013)

Mañana puede ser un día muy importante....

Así que dejo por aquí una trampa para osos....8:

No sea que nos quieran venir a pandorear:ouch:


----------



## << 49 >> (26 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> A mi lo que me preocupa es que el Spread DAX-Ibex va ya por los 200 puntos. Estoy por comprar unos cuantos DAX y vender los Ibex...últimamente, esa operación gana siempre.



Mucho ojo al hacer comparaciones de índices: El DAX es un índice de rendimiento e incluye los dividendos. El IBEX es un índice de precios y no los incluye.

Para comparar bien, compara el futuro del DAX con el futuro del IBEX, o bien compara el DAX con el "IBEX35 con dividendos" que en estos momentos anda por los 16800 puntos:

IBEX 35 CON DIVIDENDOS | Finanzas.com


----------



## sr.anus (26 Jun 2013)

otro dia de bajadas seria demoledor para la confianza de la gacela comun, creo que daran un respiro. Hay que volver a abrir la puerta dle horno para sacar las gacelas chamuscadas, y que entre de nuevo carne fresca


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2013)

han hablado de 

*[SANTANDER]*








Prudencia larguistas, he visto a pandoro comprando un bidón de 80L de vaselina.....


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

buenos dias gaceleridos 

estaba viendo el Markit iTraxx Crossover y bajaba un 1,6% un par de minutos despues ya baja un 3,5% :Baile:

tenemos gaps que cerrar y pullbacks que culminar


----------



## paulistano (26 Jun 2013)

Jato ponte largo


----------



## amago45 (26 Jun 2013)

guanos días ???
DAx +1.55% IBEX -0.06%


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

cuanto os queda por aprender , profetizando guano cuando este ya se a producido :XX:

porque no profetizaban el guano en los 8600 cuando atacabamos la jran bajista , porque no tienen ni gota conocimiento :no:


----------



## paulistano (26 Jun 2013)

amago45 dijo:


> guanos días ???
> DAx +1.55% IBEX -0.06%



Actualice el dax


----------



## amago45 (26 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Actualice el dax



8:
DAX :: -0.09%
y la banca tirando del IBEX +0.60%


----------



## paulistano (26 Jun 2013)

Gato, suelte el amonoh alcihtas.....que tiene su gracia.....

A ver lo que nos dura esto....


----------



## inversobres (26 Jun 2013)

MV que tal si sigues comiendomela como todos los dias??? 

Otro dia de subida, cuanto mas deciis que esto no tiene carrete mas sube. Repito, no es tan facil esto y andais arriesgando mucho para bien poco beneficio.

Sin despeinarse le han metido 50 pipos al ibex. Para que veais.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

tengo miedo de decirlo señor paulistano , no quiero gafarme a mi mismo :S

el rebote es para cerrar los gaps que tenemos por arriba y completar el pullback del sp500 , luego llegara el guano absoluto :abajo:

---------- Post added 26-jun-2013 at 09:33 ----------

este inversobres , menudo trollaco , chaval estas intentando trollear al mayor troll de todos los tiempos :XX:


----------



## paulistano (26 Jun 2013)

Seguro lo ha dicho mentalmente, y de ai para abajo....jeej


Señores sacyr ha perdido su magia....prometia ser una nueva gamesa pero se ha quedado ahi....no se mueve de 2,20 y sus alrededores.....con las velas tan bonitas que se marcaba cuadomestaba por encima de 2,30.....a ver si se anima.


----------



## alimon (26 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Seguro lo ha dicho mentalmente, y de ai para abajo....jeej
> 
> 
> Señores sacyr ha perdido su magia....prometia ser una nueva gamesa pero se ha quedado ahi....no se mueve de 2,20 y sus alrededores.....con las velas tan bonitas que se marcaba cuadomestaba por encima de 2,30.....a ver si se anima.



Con Sacyr parece que se va a cumplir el dicho de: 

Prometer hasta meter (la pasta), y después de haber metido, olvidar lo prometido.

Por debajo de 2,18, nos podemos ir a 2,05 con rapidez,y luego 1,95.


Buenos y verdes días por cierto a todas, y todos.


----------



## Abner (26 Jun 2013)

Rebote en el 7692. Admito chuletones. Me vale en la vaca argentina.
Tengo la funesta sensación de que hoy hay de menú gacelas a la brasa.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

por unas minidespiojadas te piensas que nos vamos a negativo :ouch: cuanto te queda por aprender negro del futuro , estocastico en diario en 5 , asi es muy dificil seguir cayendo pezkeñin


----------



## vermer (26 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> HDLGP, van a por el carbón.
> 
> Obama trata de recuperar la iniciativa declarando la 'guerra' a las elctricas | Estados Unidos | elmundo.es





Interesante artículo. Si bien dice que todo este proceso puede extenderse mucho tiempo en los tribunales, aparte de otras consideraciones políticas. En definitiva, que el carbón no está muerto ni mucho menos.

¿Crees que puede ser el impulso para las solares? Ayer tuvieron un muy buen día.


----------



## Krim (26 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Rebote en el 7692. Admito chuletones. Me vale en la vaca argentina.
> Tengo la funesta sensación de que hoy hay de menú gacelas a la brasa.



Mmmm...carne argentina...¡No sabes tú nada! Menudos atracones me dí cuando fui por allí.


----------



## LOLO08 (26 Jun 2013)

Compradas unas Bme pa la jubilación vía dividendos.

Los hotelitos nhh??...bien gracias.

La que si efectivamente anda tonteando es Sacyr..apreten los culos arrrrr!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2013)

desapercibida la n-ésima hostia de los metales....


----------



## Abner (26 Jun 2013)

Oh muy god. Han roto el nivel. A ver qué traman ahora

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulistano (26 Jun 2013)

Todo verde salvo fcc, ohl y.......sacyr.

Compren que estan muy baratas.....


----------



## alimon (26 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> por unas minidespiojadas te piensas que nos vamos a negativo :ouch: cuanto te queda por aprender negro del futuro , estocastico en diario en 5 , asi es muy dificil seguir cayendo pezkeñin



Se ve que MV, aparte de su intuición, algún dato también mira.

En cualquier caso, el largo de hoy me va a salvar de parte de las estupideces que hice entre el jueves y el viernes.

Tengo el objetivo para salirme en los 7770. Le veis algo más de recorrido?


Por cierto,las gamusinas despertando del letargo hoy, afortunadamente.


----------



## inversobres (26 Jun 2013)

Os lo adverti.


----------



## Maravedi (26 Jun 2013)

Vuelvo a la carga con sasir a 2,20 ,40 k que pepón me acompañe


----------



## Sealand (26 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Mmmm...*carne argentina*...¡No sabes tú nada! Menudos atracones me dí cuando fui por allí.









Propicios días, HVEI35eros...¿algún quebranto?


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

cerrados largos tef 9,71-9,77 cargamos cortos ibex 7730


----------



## pollastre (26 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Rebote en el 7692. Admito chuletones. Me vale en la vaca argentina.




Sea algo más intrépido.... ¿ por qué no prueba el Vaca Nostra ? ::


----------



## paulistano (26 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Sea algo más intrépido.... ¿ por qué no prueba el Vaca Nostra ? ::




Estuve el otro dia.

Curioso que el chuletón del valle del Esla lo tengan al mismo precio que en la tienda del Mercado de Chamartínienso:

---------- Post added 26-jun-2013 at 10:24 ----------




Maravedi dijo:


> Vuelvo a la carga con sasir a 2,20 ,40 k que pepón me acompañe



40.000 títulos??:8:


COn dos cojones:Aplauso:


----------



## Abner (26 Jun 2013)

Cómo ves el DAX pollastre? ¿Se acabó el guano definitivamente?


----------



## inversobres (26 Jun 2013)

Ya hablo el payaso italiano y la bolsa subiendo. La cuestion es que no ha dicho nada, que sugestionables estan los gacelos dios mio.

Otro empujon mas y vemos los 7k8.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Estuve el otro dia.
> 
> Curioso que el chuletón del valle del Esla lo tengan al mismo precio que en la tienda del Mercado de Chamartínienso:
> 
> ...



Y si son 40.000 euros, en Sacyr, también son 2 cojones...


----------



## Maravedi (26 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Estuve el otro dia.
> 
> Curioso que el chuletón del valle del Esla lo tengan al mismo precio que en la tienda del Mercado de Chamartínienso:
> 
> ...



Sufro de obismo


----------



## paulistano (26 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y si son 40.000 euros, en Sacyr, también son 2 cojones...



Eso es casi lo que llevo yo, quise pillar el rebote a lo grande y en vez de en SAN lo metí en SACYR....:ouch:

Algo metí en SAN, pero simbólico...::

A ver si despierta


----------



## Krim (26 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Ya hablo el payaso italiano y la bolsa subiendo. La cuestion es que no ha dicho nada, que sugestionables estan los gacelos dios mio.
> 
> Otro empujon mas y vemos los 7k8.



La cosa es que lo que está entrando al DAX no me parecen gacelillas...


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (26 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrados largos tef 9,71-9,77 cargamos cortos ibex 7730



Siga cargando cortos, por favor gatito de la suerte.


----------



## pollastre (26 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Cómo ves el DAX pollastre? ¿Se acabó el guano definitivamente?




Por cuantitativo se ve muy claro que los pobres medianos van ya por su tercer intento de rebote, después de las dos guantás homéricas que se han llevado en los dos primeros, hace 4 y 2 semanas respectivamente.

Es un poco pronto para decir si será fallido también este tercer intento, ya que sólo llevamos dos sesiones, y tengo a las máquinas analizando el volumen todavía. Pero así a volapié, yo diría que esta vez van _un poco_ mejor que los dos primeros. Pero un poco, nada para tirar aún las campanas al vuelo.

Por lo demás, han respeteado todos los niveles y zonas importantes esta última semana, sin desviarse apenas unos pips. Está siendo un movimiento muy noble y relativamente sencillo de ganar dinero con él, no se aprecia la locura de otras ocasiones.

Si el movimiento progresa y no hay contratiempos, la zona de realización es 8120-8130, ahí termina el objetivo primario del rebote y deberíamos salirnos al alcanzarlo. Luego hay expansivo en el 825x y en 8K5, pero estos dos últimos son de momento muy improbables.

Recuerdo, por si acaso alguien sigue todavía con el rollito primaveral del siemprealcismo, que los institucionales están cambiando el pie y formando una configuración primaria bajista para deshacer posiciones. En ese contexto debemos enmarcar siempre este rebote, que no es más que un secundario alcista, y debe ser aprovechado para deshacer cagadas o sacar beneficios puntuales, pero no como posicionamiento principal. Muy en particular si no somos capaces de rebasar con contundencia la zona 825x.


----------



## paulistano (26 Jun 2013)

Hace unos meses alguien por aquí preguntó por sniace....cuando estaba a 0,42....rumores de quiebra producto del ERE la han llevado a 0,20 en unos días.

Espero nadie entrase.


----------



## torrefacto (26 Jun 2013)

Gran aportación pollastre, pero en que te basas para comentar que se está formando una configuración bajista?? Para aprender e ilustrarme. Un cordial saludo.



pollastre dijo:


> Recuerdo, por si acaso alguien sigue todavía con el rollito primaveral del siemprealcismo, que los institucionales están cambiando el pie y formando una configuración primaria bajista para deshacer posiciones.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Siga cargando cortos, por favor gatito de la suerte.



hemos podido salir perdiendo pa pipas , en los 23,6% fibonazi se a girado :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 26-jun-2013 at 10:49 ----------

volvemos a la carga con cortos en 7760 el 23,6% fibonazi :Baile:


----------



## pollastre (26 Jun 2013)

torrefacto dijo:


> Gran aportación pollastre, pero en que te basas para comentar que se está formando una configuración bajista??




En mi conosimiento y mi umildá, por supuesto ::::::


Bromas aparte, yo trabajo con un sistema propietario ( = desarrollado por mí) algorítmico, y todas las cosas que publico - unas veces más acertadas, otras menos - provienen de los outputs de mis algoritmos.

Esos datos en bruto luego requieren de una interpretación por parte del tladel (no, a pesar de llevar años intentándolo, no he conseguido que los módulos de AI sean capaces de operar de forma totalmente autónoma: un mínimo de supervisión humana es todavía necesario), donde de vez en cuando también se puede meter la pata (los algoritmos no suelen fallar casi nunca; pero mis errores de interpretación ocasionalmente sí me han costado platita grande).

Finalmente, y antes de abrir la posición, deshecho todos los datos anteriores y cuento los posts diarios del Játrapa: número de posts par, abro corto, impar y abro largo :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

venga cerramos esos cortos 7760 en 7625 , recuperamos las pipas y sacamos para unas cuantas pipas mas :Baile:

---------- Post added 26-jun-2013 at 10:59 ----------

volvemos a la carga con bbva 6,50 8:


----------



## mataresfacil (26 Jun 2013)

Alguien sabe cuando sacyr hace la ampliacion? es vital para el valor.

Pos parece que esta misma semana, acumulacion de titulos? recuerdo que te dan 1 por cada 20 acciones. El de 40000 se va aforrar, lo normal estos dias es que la accion este a la baja, luego ya veremos, pero por dios, que no pierda el soporte 2.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

al ibex lo han frenado en el 23,6% fibonazi :XX: probablemente solo llegue al 38,2% y se acabo el rebote ienso:


----------



## Claca (26 Jun 2013)

Yo en el IBEX mantengo cortos todavía, se han tomado muchas molestias en distribuir y no espero que la caída se haga en dos días. Por otra parte, como hace poco reconocí, tampoco espero por ahora que el guano sea mucho más severo, que ya llevamos una buena torta, lo que pasa es que estamos acostumbrados a movimientos muy fuertes y un 15% nos parece poco.

Con calma, todavía deberíamos descolgarnos un poco para alcanzar soportes más fuertes.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> al ibex lo han frenado en el 23,6% fibonazi :XX: probablemente solo llegue al 38,2% y se acabo el rebote ienso:


----------



## paulistano (26 Jun 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Alguien sabe cuando sacyr hace la ampliacion? es vital para el valor.
> 
> Pos parece que esta misma semana, acumulacion de titulos? recuerdo que te dan 1 por cada 20 acciones. El de 40000 se va aforrar, lo normal estos dias es que la accion este a la baja, luego ya veremos, pero por dios, que no pierda el soporte 2.



Mas papelitos.....son acciones nuevas::

Lo que he leido es que esta semana se propone en junta,y luego decidiran cuando....esto va a dar muchas vueltas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Yo en el IBEX mantengo cortos todavía, se han tomado muchas molestias en distribuir y no espero que la caída se haga en dos días. Por otra parte, como hace poco reconocí, tampoco espero por ahora que el guano sea mucho más severo, que ya llevamos una buena torta, lo que pasa es que estamos acostumbrados a movimientos muy fuertes y un 15% nos parece poco.
> 
> Con calma, todavía deberíamos descolgarnos un poco para alcanzar soportes más fuertes.



¿Como SAN a 4,2x? O es demasiado.... Es que he estado mirando el SAN y he visto esa posibilidad.....


----------



## hydra69 (26 Jun 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Alguien sabe cuando sacyr hace la ampliacion? es vital para el valor.
> 
> Pos parece que esta misma semana, acumulacion de titulos? recuerdo que te dan 1 por cada 20 acciones. El de 40000 se va aforrar, lo normal estos dias es que la accion este a la baja, luego ya veremos, pero por dios, que no pierda el soporte 2.



La compañía que preside Manuel Manrique someterá esta operación a la junta general de accionistas convocada para este jueves, 27 de junio, que no contempla propuesta de pago de dividendo en efectivo.


Supongo que la tienen que someter a votación y ya si eso dar fechas...


Está todo aquí..



> *Noveno. *Aumento del capital social, con cargo a reservas, por un importe de veintidós
> millones ciento ochenta y seis mil cuatrocientos dieciocho euros (22.186.418€), mediante la
> emisión y puesta en circulación de veintidós millones ciento ochenta y seis mil cuatrocientas
> dieciocho (22.186.418) acciones, de un euro (1€) de valor nominal, sin prima de emisión, de la
> ...




http://www.gruposyv.com/syv/repositorio/syv/ficheros/167/1.ConvocatoriaJuntaSyV2013.pdf

Por cierto cambiarán el nombre.... de SacyrVallehermoso a Sacyr SA.Me da a mi que al final venden Vallehermoso por 4 duros pero se quitan los 1200 millones de deuda en tochos que tienen.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2013)

Y coño miren los metales

-5.1% ag
-3,4% au

Se están rifando hostias gordas....


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Yo en el IBEX mantengo cortos todavía, se han tomado muchas molestias en distribuir y no espero que la caída se haga en dos días. Por otra parte, como hace poco reconocí, tampoco espero por ahora que el guano sea mucho más severo, que ya llevamos una buena torta, lo que pasa es que estamos acostumbrados a movimientos muy fuertes y un 15% nos parece poco.
> 
> Con calma, todavía deberíamos descolgarnos un poco para alcanzar soportes más fuertes.



claca chaval como es eso de que mantienes cortos :ouch: el ibex esta muy sobrevendido y por poder puede cerrar el gap del 8000-8080 , espero que solo sea una recomendacion y que no tengas platita real en lado corto porque te van a pandorear :ouch:


----------



## hydra69 (26 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y coño miren los metales
> 
> -5.1% ag
> -3,4% au
> ...



El oro es un valor refugio,el oro nunca baja....el oro es una gran inversión a largo plazo.....




Spoiler


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y coño miren los metales
> 
> -5.1% ag
> -3,4% au
> ...



estuve tentado de entrar largo en oro 1230 , pero me di una vuelta y lo pense mejor , al oro no lo entiendo pero tal vez en 1200 61,8% :rolleye:

venga cerramos ese largo bbva 6,50-6,53 :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 26-jun-2013 at 11:19 ----------

metemos cortito ibex 7740 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> El oro es un valor refugio,el oro nunca baja....el oro es una gran inversión a largo plazo.....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



No lo decía por eso. Cualquier cosa es buen valor refugio comprado a buen precio. Me gustaría saber si se ha eliminado ya el componente burbujoso del oro. A ver si alguien tiene tiempo y compara el precio del oro con los dólares circulantes en 2004 y el precio de ahora y la masa monetaria.

Lo comentaba que fuertes caídas en los metales en ocasiones van acompañadas de guanos severos.... :fiufiu: A ver si están encendiendo los quemadores....

Por otro lado coincido en que en esta no nos vamos a los infiernos....:cook:


----------



## hydra69 (26 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estuve tentado de entrar largo en oro 1230 , pero me di una vuelta y lo pense mejor , al oro no lo entiendo pero tal vez en 1200 61,8% :rolleye:
> 
> venga cerramos ese largo bbva 6,50-6,53 :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



El rebote del gato muerto eh?...no sabes tu ni nah de gatos..que golfo.::


----------



## mataresfacil (26 Jun 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> La compañía que preside Manuel Manrique someterá esta operación a la junta general de accionistas convocada para este jueves, 27 de junio, que no contempla propuesta de pago de dividendo en efectivo.
> 
> 
> Supongo que la tienen que someter a votación y ya si eso dar fechas...
> ...



Por cuatro duros no, por un euro, precio simbolico y la deuda fuera. Si eso ocurre puede ser un verdadero cohete, pero me da que no va salir la jugada.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

el oro es jodidisimo de analizar , ya me metieron una buena pandoreada ehhh

pero si llegase a 1200 ahi si que se podria probar , ya que es un 61,8% fibonazi y eso tendria que provocar un rebote fuelte 

por otro lado el ibex lo han frenado clarisimamente en el 23,6% fibonazi , lo pueden ver en el proreal 7762 clavado :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 26-jun-2013 at 11:27 ----------

salimos del corto ibex con un centimillo en el turbo , menos da una piedra


----------



## inversobres (26 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y coño miren los metales
> 
> -5.1% ag
> -3,4% au
> ...



Pues el puto petroleo es incapaz de perforar los 100$. Lo tienen mas atado que el copon.


----------



## Claca (26 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Como SAN a 4,2x? O es demasiado.... Es que he estado mirando el SAN y he visto esa posibilidad.....



La verdad es que en estos momentos prefiero dar importancia al soporte que tiene en los 4,68 (zona), luego, cuando llegue, veremos si eso es suficiente. Esta acción, por ejemplo, acumula un descenso del 25% desde los máximos que marcaba a principios de año.


----------



## alimon (26 Jun 2013)

Bueno cierro con un poco de retraso mis largos en 7735, que esto no da para más.

Tenía que haber cerrado en 7762, pero claro, a cojón visto, macho. Y con lo cabezón que soy por empeñarme en no soltarlo hasta el obejtivo de 7770.

Pero bueno, 125 pipos por cada contrato del lote que me arreglan la semana.


Ahora a mariconear el resto del día entrando y saliendo, y a seguir al Minino cuando se pueda.


----------



## paulistano (26 Jun 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Ahora a mariconear el resto del día entrando y saliendo,* y a seguir al Minino cuando se pueda.*


----------



## Claca (26 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> claca chaval como es eso de que mantienes cortos :ouch: el ibex esta muy sobrevendido y por poder puede cerrar el gap del 8000-8080 , espero que solo sea una recomendacion y que no tengas platita real en lado corto porque te van a pandorear :ouch:



A ver, llevo meses diciendo que los 8.600 son venta de medio plazo, ¿me estás diciendo que justo cuando el mercado empieza a caer voy a cerrar la posi en el primer rebotito? A menos que haya velotes de 1.000 puntos, estoy fuera de peligro. Ya sufrí arrumacos del negro en los primeros meses del año, que el muy tontorrón me echaba de menos.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

Claca dijo:


> A ver, llevo meses diciendo que los 8.600 son venta de medio plazo, ¿me estás diciendo que justo cuando el mercado empieza a caer voy a cerrar la posi en el primer rebotito? A menos que haya velotes de 1.000 puntos, estoy fuera de peligro. Ya sufrí arrumacos del negro en los primeros meses del año, que el muy tontorrón me echaba de menos.



pero la zona de rebote se veia bastante bien , si solo es cuestion de sacar la paralela de la jran bajista y moverla hasta hacerla coincidir con los minimos en 7895 y 7715 , pero tu seras otro de los que no creen en la jran bajista y asi te va :ouch:

---------- Post added 26-jun-2013 at 11:43 ----------

volvemos a la carga corto ibex 7740 :Baile:


----------



## alimon (26 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero la zona de rebote se veia bastante bien , si solo es cuestion de sacar la paralela de la jran bajista y moverla hasta hacerla coincidir con los minimos en 7895 y 7715 , pero tu seras otro de los que no creen en la jran bajista y asi te va :ouch:
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-jun-2013 at 11:43 ----------
> 
> volvemos a la carga corto ibex 7740 :Baile:



Oido cocina.

Además,coincide con lo que me chivan mis dibujitos de colorines 8:


----------



## nicklessss (26 Jun 2013)

Cuidadín con el timming...

Ojito a los cierres de mes y a los cierres de "quarter". Y si, como esta semana, coinciden ambos..., entonces apriétense los cinturones:








Last 5 Seconds Of Trading Every Month - Business Insider


----------



## paulistano (26 Jun 2013)

La junta de sacyr decis que es el 27.....yo he leido que es el 26, pero que se celebraria el 27 de no haber quorum suficiente.


----------



## hydra69 (26 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> La junta de sacyr decis que es el 27.....yo he leido que es el 26, pero que se celebraria el 27 de no haber quorum suficiente.



La Junta General Ordinaria de Accionistas de Sacyr Valehermoso, S.A. se celebrará en Madrid, en IFEMA, Feria de Madrid, Pabellón 1, Puerta Sur (ver mapa), el día 26 de junio de 2013, a las 12:00 horas, en primera convocatoria, o, de no alcanzarse el quórum necesario, en segunda convocatoria, en el mismo lugar y hora el siguiente día 27 de junio de 2013 (siendo previsible que se celebre en segunda convocatoria).

Cierto.


----------



## paulistano (26 Jun 2013)

Amonoh alcihtassssss

---------- Post added 26-jun-2013 at 11:59 ----------

Jojojojo....joder el gato, la ha clavado......

Hablando del traxxover y su pm.....y se pone corto el tio.....


----------



## alimon (26 Jun 2013)

Joder, la sobrecompra ahora mismo se me sale de la escala practicamente.


----------



## paulistano (26 Jun 2013)

Y la puta de sacyr sin subir....no me gusta un pelo conforeros...


----------



## ponzi (26 Jun 2013)

Chinito....hasta el rabo todo es toro

http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=SAP:GR

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## mataresfacil (26 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Y la puta de sacyr sin subir....no me gusta un pelo conforeros...



Ten en cuenta que ahora no va a subir, es normal, yo creo que la ampliacion es un hecho y no te van a regalar una montaña de dinero por la cara, si el valor se mantiene estable en 2,20 siria un exito y una señal de disparo.


----------



## ponzi (26 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Y la puta de sacyr sin subir....no me gusta un pelo conforeros...



Al igual que fcc vienen de una situación muy compleja con un sobredeudamiento bestial, aunque estén a precios de saldo aun pueden pegar algún susto vía ampliación o refinanciacion. Las dos si no desfallecen en el intento van por el buen camino, progresan lentamente pero sin pausa

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Chinito....hasta el rabo todo es toro
> 
> SAP AG (SAP:Xetra): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2



Estoy fuera pero sigo picoteando a mi libre gusto. De SAP tengo dicho que por debajo de 64-65 euros la veo bajista, aunque como ahora quizás se pueda aprovechar impulsos alcistas con un horizonte como mucho en esa franja. La zona de 64-65 euros es la que cambia totalmente el escenario de esa acción para mi y mi pájaro. 

Repito que yo ahora me guio por mi algo JJJ negación. Les leo eso si, porque aguantar a mi mujer todo el dia se hace mu pesao. :XX:


----------



## paulistano (26 Jun 2013)

Ya sacyreños, ya..... Esa es la teoría y estoy de acuerdo. 

El pero es que el ibex va subiendo un 2% o más y la guerra esta ni se inmuta... Ya se le podría contagiar algo.


----------



## ponzi (26 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Estoy fuera pero sigo picoteando a mi libre gusto. De SAP tengo dicho que por debajo de 64-65 euros la veo bajista, aunque como ahora quizás se pueda aprovechar impulsos alcistas con un horizonte como mucho en esa franja. La zona de 64-65 euros es la que cambia totalmente el escenario de esa acción para mi y mi pájaro.
> 
> Repito que yo ahora me guio por mi algo JJJ negación. Les leo eso si, porque aguantar a mi mujer todo el dia se hace mu pesao. :XX:



jajajajajajajajaja me quedo con la frase de su mujer
La verdad que aun a estos precios sal esta cara pero es que a 64-65 ya es un escenario demasiado optimista para el valor, es pensar que todas las medianas y grandes empresas usaran sal de por vida.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## inversobres (26 Jun 2013)

Y a las dos y media dato de PIB usano... las risas que nos podemos echar.

Coñooo!! ahora no estan tan lejos los 7k8, antes de comer.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Jun 2013)

Tengo a la Conchita en el camerino esperando...


----------



## Tio Masclet (26 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ya sacyreños, ya..... Esa es la teoría y estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> El pero es que el ibex va subiendo un 2% o más y la guerra esta ni se inmuta... Ya se le podría contagiar algo.



Tiene usted toda la razón, pero yo de momento sigo ahí, espero no equivocarme y que, más temprano que tarde, me dé alguna plusvi.
De momento aguanto gracias a todo lo que me dió Gamesa.
En ésta volví a entrar ayer, con la esperanza de que vuelva a su camino alcista.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

salto stop :: pero cargamos largos sp500 1588


----------



## alimon (26 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> salto stop :: pero cargamos largos sp500 1588



Stop del corto en el ibex??

Salimos un poco escaldaos del tema.


----------



## Tio Masclet (26 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> salto stop :: pero cargamos largos sp500 1588



Hamijo, su broker le debe poner una alfombra roja cuando vaya a visitarle. Si todas las operaciones que canta en este foro las hace realmente, ese broker, con las comisiones que ustec le proporciona, no cierra.

Paulistano, en mi tierra se dice que "el que no plora no mama", Sacyr parece que se anima.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

bueno entre hoy y mañana cerramos el gap del sp500 y se acabo el rebote


----------



## paulistano (26 Jun 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Paulistano, en mi tierra se dice que "el que no plora no mama", Sacyr parece que se anima.



Eso he pensado cuando desde el móvil he visto los 2,25....que es como el poker o el mus....basta ponerse a llorar un poco para que entren cartas mejoresienso:

Es que lo gordo lo metí en 2,22 y estar ahí me jodía...ahora vamos más tranquilos, parece ser que la Junta va bien:Aplauso:


----------



## hydra69 (26 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Eso he pensado cuando desde el móvil he visto los 2,25....que es como el poker o el mus....basta ponerse a llorar un poco para que entren cartas mejoresienso:
> 
> Es que lo gordo lo metí en 2,22 y estar ahí me jodía...ahora vamos más tranquilos, parece ser que la Junta va bien:Aplauso:



Esta no es como la junta de bankia.:ouch:


----------



## Tio Masclet (26 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Eso he pensado cuando desde el móvil he visto los 2,25....que es como el poker o el mus....basta ponerse a llorar un poco para que entren cartas mejoresienso:
> 
> Es que lo gordo lo metí en 2,22 y estar ahí me jodía...ahora vamos más tranquilos, parece ser que la Junta va bien:Aplauso:



Tocados los 2,28, yo aún sigo palmando (entré en 2,38).
Usted ya gana pasta.


----------



## Maravedi (26 Jun 2013)

Peponnnnn a mis brazosssss


----------



## paulistano (26 Jun 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Tocados los 2,28, yo aún sigo palmando (entré en 2,38).
> Usted ya gana pasta.



2,289 se ha tocado.....vamos coño!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

hablando de chicharros , acabo de salir comprar una botella de coca cola y en el trayecto MV casi se convierte en chicharron , mandril hierve :ouch:


----------



## Tio Masclet (26 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hablando de chicharros , acabo de salir comprar una botella de coca cola y en el trayecto MV casi se convierte en chicharron , mandril hierve :ouch:



si no se explica mejor.... mi no entender.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

en mi tierra se le llama chicharron al cerdo cocido y luego frito , vamos lo que queria decir es que casi me achicharra el calorazo que hace :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en mi tierra se le llama chicharron al cerdo cocido y luego frito , vamos lo que queria decir es que casi me achicharra el calorazo que hace :ouch:



¿Ha querido decir que es usted en realidad un cerdito?


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Ha querido decir que es usted en realidad un cerdito?



claro que no señor gaybush , pero en todo caso mejor ser un cerdito que una cerdita o peor aun ser cerdito y querer ser cerdita :XX:


----------



## paulistano (26 Jun 2013)

Más que nada por aclarar.....no sólo en la tierra del gato el chicharrón existe....

En España no sé cuando se inventaría, pero dudo que haya país en el mundo que enseñe a España cómo aprovechar un cerdo, y los chicharrones, vaya que si existen aquí!!

Aunque yo sea más de las patas traseras!!


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Más que nada por aclarar.....no sólo en la tierra del gato el chicharrón existe....
> 
> En España no sé cuando se inventaría, pero dudo que haya país en el mundo que enseñe a España cómo aprovechar un cerdo, y los chicharrones, vaya que si existen aquí!!
> 
> Aunque yo sea más de las patas traseras!!



es bien sabido que pizarro criaba cerdos , esta muy rico el cerdo , un lechoncito caeria ahora mismo :baba:


----------



## Tio Masclet (26 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hablando de chicharros , acabo de salir comprar una botella de coca cola y en el trayecto MV casi se convierte en chicharron , mandril hierve :ouch:



Supongo que la CocaCola será sin cafeina, de lo contrario, que nos pille confesaos su exitasion.


----------



## ponzi (26 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Ha querido decir que es usted en realidad un cerdito?



Madre del amor hermoso....que han dado de comer a ese gato?:

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Supongo que la CocaCola será sin cafeina, de lo contrario, que nos pille confesaos su exitasion.



la cafeina es buena para la prostata chaval , pero para mi chute de cafeina prefiero el cafe , la coca cola tiene demasiado dulce o algo y eso me sienta un poco mal ienso:

---------- Post added 26-jun-2013 at 13:59 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Madre del amor hermoso....que han dado de comer a ese gato?:
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2



ponzi que tal es ese nexus 7 , no es demasiado trasto para usarlo de telefono ? dime algo que lo mismo cae


----------



## pollastre (26 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hablando de chicharros , acabo de salir comprar una botella de coca cola y en el trayecto MV casi se convierte en chicharron , mandril hierve :ouch:




Dado que ya son las 14:00, y por lo tanto hace 5 horas que comenzó su horario de toma de alcohol, imagino habrá mezclado su cola-loca con pisco ?


----------



## j.w.pepper (26 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la cafeina es buena para la prostata chaval , pero para mi chute de cafeina prefiero el cafe , la coca cola tiene demasiado dulce o algo y eso me sienta un poco mal ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-jun-2013 at 13:59 ----------



Así me gusta, cuidándose. 

Hay gato
pa' rato


----------



## Malus (26 Jun 2013)

Dan ganas de vender aún con pérdidas...:|


----------



## tarrito (26 Jun 2013)

algo de pisco debe haber tomado, porque quiere usar el nexus 7 como teléfono
::

que patente la idea, igual le saca algo


----------



## ponzi (26 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la cafeina es buena para la prostata chaval , pero para mi chute de cafeina prefiero el cafe , la coca cola tiene demasiado dulce o algo y eso me sienta un poco mal ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-jun-2013 at 13:59 ----------
> 
> ...



De teléfono???: que yo sepa no se puede y yo tengo la versión con tarjeta sim pero la tarjeta es solo para internet.La tableta va bastante bien, es fluida y tiene una buena pantalla, calidad precio yo creo que no hay nada mejor.Para mi el iPad es demasiado grande...A todo esto voy a quitar la coletilla de abajo que para editar post es un rollo...Solo tienes una pega no tiene hdmi

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## pollastre (26 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> algo de pisco debe haber tomado, porque quiere usar el nexus 7 como teléfono
> ::
> 
> que patente la idea, igual le saca algo



Este játrapa nuestro.... 

Si es que en el fondo hay que quererlo.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

el nexus 7 es muy jrande ? veo que hay 2 nexus 7 uno de asus y el otro google ienso:

toy con un motorola antiquisimo , mi galaxy s murio , lo telefonos ya no son como antes , paso de samsung :ouch:

MV solo se toma unas copas los jueves o viernes y no muchas , tiene que estar lucido el lunes para poder bolsear y bolsiquear


----------



## tarrito (26 Jun 2013)

pues entonces el asus fonepad de 7´´ es lo que busca.
no es samsung
tiene llamadas de teléfono 
y con el tapatalk puede trollear el foro tan ricamente


----------



## ponzi (26 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el nexus 7 es muy jrande ? veo que hay 2 nexus 7 uno de asus y el otro google ienso:
> 
> toy con un motorola antiquisimo , mi galaxy s murio , lo telefonos ya no son como antes , paso de samsung :ouch:
> 
> MV solo se toma unas copas los jueves o viernes y no muchas , tiene que estar lucido el lunes para poder bolsear y bolsiquear



Hasta donde yo se no hay dos nexus, es el mismo. Asus fabrica la tableta para google.Mi tableta pone pone por detrás Nexus asus. 7 pulgadas es perfecto, a mi no me parece ni grande ni pequeño, eso si para un teléfono no lo veo.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

ya encontrare algo , no quiero una tablet de esas solo un telefono y nisiquiera le voy a poner internet , lo de andar hiperconectado me parece una hipermariconada 

con algo estilo galaxy s2 sera suficiente , pero gracias mis hermanos hiperconectados


----------



## ghkghk (26 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Hasta donde yo se no hay dos nexus, es el mismo. Asus fabrica la tableta para google.Mi tableta pone pone por detrás Nexus asus. 7 pulgadas es perfecto, a mi no me parece ni grande ni pequeño, eso si para un teléfono no lo veo.



Mi riñonera es de 11", así que si mi tablet la hiciesen teléfono, vendería el S3... Con la tablet tendría todas las funciones.


----------



## ponzi (26 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mi riñonera es de 11", así que si mi tablet la hiciesen teléfono, vendería el S3... Con la tablet tendría todas las funciones.



Por lo visto el jatrapa tiene razón, si se puede, pero hay que enredar un poquillo la tableta. 



http://androidizate.com/como-hacer-recibir-llamadas-telefonicas-en-nexus-7-a-traves-de-google-voice


A través de Voip, ahora no se que calidad tendrán las llamadas:


----------



## Abner (26 Jun 2013)

Pues en la nexus 7 no se puede, pero tanto Samsung como Asus han sacado unas tabletas de 8" que también se pueden usar como teléfono.... Aunque resulte un tanto ridículo llevarse la tableta a la oreja. Supongo que lo suyo es usar un chismático bluetooth, de esos que parece que estás loco porque hablas solo.

---------- Post added 26-jun-2013 at 14:27 ----------




Monlovi dijo:


> pues entonces el asus fonepad de 7´´ es lo que busca.
> no es samsung
> tiene llamadas de teléfono
> y con el tapatalk puede trollear el foro tan ricamente



_Me se adelantó._


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Pues en la nexus 7 no se puede, pero tanto Samsung como Asus han sacado unas tabletas de 8" que también se pueden usar como teléfono.... Aunque resulte un tanto ridículo llevarse la tableta a la oreja. Supongo que lo suyo es usar un chismático bluetooth, de esos que parece que estás loco porque hablas solo.



seguro que jose mota se haria un buen sketch :XX:


----------



## tarrito (26 Jun 2013)

me interesa los las tabletas de 8´´
enlace por fa plis


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

que viene el dato del pib gringo y el persona entretenido :ouch:


----------



## Krim (26 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya encontrare algo , no quiero una tablet de esas solo un telefono y nisiquiera le voy a poner internet , lo de andar hiperconectado me parece una hipermariconada
> 
> con algo estilo galaxy s2 sera suficiente , pero gracias mis hermanos hiperconectados



Jato, si no le vas a poner Internet, un Galaxy S2 es una chorrada como un piano. Para eso cómprese un Nokia cualquiera de 50€, que no tiene Internet, pero sí blindaje antizarpas, y le aguantará mucho más. Además, así se ahorrará unos 200€ que seguro que a su broker le vienen bien.


----------



## Abner (26 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> me interesa los las tabletas de 8´´
> enlace por fa plis



Samsung Galaxy Note 8.0 preview: an 8-inch S Pen tablet that's also a phone

Su avatar de pelirroja manda, yo obedezco....


----------



## Abner (26 Jun 2013)

Pollastre, ¿es lucha lo que estamos viendo en estos niveles? Qué te dice el Palantir patrás?


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

pib gringo anualizado en 1,8% se esperaba 2,4% lo malo es bueno o ahora lo malo va a ser malo otra vez ienso:


----------



## alimon (26 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pib gringo anualizado en 1,8% se esperaba 2,4% lo malo es bueno o ahora lo malo va a ser malo otra vez ienso:



Pues parece que algo malo está siendo.




Nahhhh, falsa alarma. Es lo que tiene que los lleven enfarlopaos hasta las cejas, que eso insensibiliza.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> me interesa los las tabletas de 8´´
> enlace por fa plis



A el le interas tú....







::


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

vamos gringos lo malo es bueno coño 

hoy cerramos el gap en 1628 y terminamos de hacer el pullback :Baile:


----------



## tarrito (26 Jun 2013)

pregúntele de mi parte, como consigue esa barba tan tupida ... ya me contará Ud. :X


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya encontrare algo , no quiero una tablet de esas solo un telefono y nisiquiera le voy a poner internet , lo de andar hiperconectado me parece una hipermariconada
> 
> con algo estilo galaxy s2 sera suficiente , pero gracias mis hermanos hiperconectados



busca el VU de LG a ver que te parece.


----------



## pollastre (26 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> Pollastre, ¿es lucha lo que estamos viendo en estos niveles? Qué te dice el Palantir patrás?




Nah, no hay gran cosa. Lo que pasa es que antes de datos macro con cierta capacidad para menear el índice, se produce una retirada de liquidez del DOM ladder, y la disminución de las contrapartes ayuda a magnificar los meneos del instrumento en cuestión.

Esa es la razón principal por la que los datos macro producen lo que en HVEI llamamos "meneo de árbol". Curiosamente no se producen tanto por volumen (hay gente que trabaja los macro, pero no tantos como comúnmente se cree) como por retirada de contrapartes en el ladder.

En definitiva, los macro son más bien mucho ruido (meneo) pero con _relativamente_ pocas nueces (volumen).


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> busca el VU de LG a ver que te parece.



buena pinta y pantalla 4:3 con lo que odio el panoramico


----------



## alimon (26 Jun 2013)

Y esos 2 velones rojos que se acaba de sacar el ibex?


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

documental de calidad sobre china y mao en la 2 , ayer no la pude ver completa


----------



## Abner (26 Jun 2013)

Lo han dejado niquelado para cuando den el dato, hacer una subida rápida hasta el nivel del 7817, pillar a unos cuantos incautos, y luego, tirarlo sin piedad. 

Me voy a comer. A ver qué pasa.


----------



## TenienteDan (26 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Nah, no hay gran cosa. Lo que pasa es que antes de datos macro con cierta capacidad para menear el índice, se produce una retirada de liquidez del DOM ladder, y la disminución de las contrapartes ayuda a magnificar los meneos del instrumento en cuestión.
> 
> Esa es la razón principal por la que los datos macro producen lo que en HVEI llamamos "meneo de árbol". Curiosamente no se producen tanto por volumen (hay gente que trabaja los macro, pero no tantos como comúnmente se cree) como por retirada de contrapartes en el ladder.
> 
> En definitiva, los macro son más bien mucho ruido (meneo) pero con _relativamente_ pocas nueces (volumen).



Cada post suyo es un jodido diamante en bruto. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Thanks.

¿Por qué hay esa retirada de órdenes en los momentos previos a los datos?


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Jun 2013)

Telefónica se alía con Microsoft para impulsar Windows Phone frente a Apple y Android - elEconomista.es


----------



## Krim (26 Jun 2013)

Oh genial...otro motivo más para meter un corto ahí...


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (26 Jun 2013)

*Q*



Pepitoria dijo:


> Telefónica se alía con Microsoft para impulsar Windows Phone frente a Apple y Android - elEconomista.es



Otra razón más para descartar telefónica, la única forma que ven de prosperar es intentar el monopolio una y otra vez. 
Telefónica+microsoft= monopolio^2

Que les den mucha morcilla


----------



## Sealand (26 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> pregúntele de mi parte, como consigue esa barba tan tupida ... ya me contará Ud. :X



Si le van esas mariconadas puede probar con betún, en las peluquerías caribeñas he visto que les dan una pasada de color en la cara para cubrir los calvos de la barba y darle un aspecto más tupido ::

Algo así solo que con reggaeton de fondo: MikeSales the Kutkre8tor Alabama's#1 barber how to cut a fade - YouTube

Además cortes de caballero a 5 l'euroh premoh, y con lo que te ahorras te puedes comprar un par de sacyres  y con un poco de suerte una mulata voluptuosa le dará un masaje de pectoral en el cogote, eso si, todo de forma accidental jijiji

EDITO: Sobre lo de Telf y Microsoft, parece que los directivos son infiltrados de la competencia y que les pagan por tirar la acción por los suelos si no no se explica :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> Si le van esas mariconadas puede probar con betún, en las peluquerías caribeñas he visto que les dan una pasada de color en la cara para cubrir los calvos de la barba y darle un aspecto más tupido ::
> 
> Algo así solo que con reggaeton de fondo: MikeSales the Kutkre8tor Alabama's#1 barber how to cut a fade - YouTube
> 
> ...



ustec si que tiene gracia :XX: :Aplauso:


----------



## pollastre (26 Jun 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Cada post suyo es un jodido diamante en bruto. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: Thanks.
> 
> ¿Por qué hay esa retirada de órdenes en los momentos previos a los datos?



Porque a nadie que se dedique profesionalmente a esto le hace gracia que le hagan un fill en medio de un meneo caótico de esos, ya que no sabes qué es lo que puede pasar. 

Por ejemplo, si tú estás esperando con un SELL LMT en un precio relevante, y sale un dato abrumadoramente bueno, obtendrás no solo tu fill, sino un paseo a contra de varias decenas de puntos, y luego a saber. 

Los operadores serios no gustan de jugar a la lotería, sino de operar en bolsa. Por eso mucha liquidez se retira antes de los macro, salvo quizás los gamblers, HFTs y especuladores hardcore, claro.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

bueno señores espero que seais conscientes de que el rebote se acaba cuando se cierren los gaps , en el ibex tal vez ni cierren su gap , entre hoy mismo y mañana lo tenemos hecho y entonces rezad lo que sepais :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Jun 2013)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2013)

Montoro c$%$&·$!!!!


----------



## paulistano (26 Jun 2013)

Deshacemos mitad de la posicion en sacyr.....hoy hay copillas para celebrarlo:Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Ha empezado a reflexionar?



es lo que llevo diciendo desde que predije el subidon , se lo vuelvo a recordar a los gacelos , para que no se les ocurra mantener largos despues de la zona 1630 sp500 y 8000-8100 ibex :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Jun 2013)

Venga, a por los 1620


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

pobre negron del futuro no sabe ni por donde viene la ostia :ouch:

en 1628 cerramos el gap y terminamos de dibujar el pullback , despues del pullback viene lo bueno :Baile:

---------- Post added 26-jun-2013 at 15:36 ----------

el vix a cerrado su gap al alza con otro gap a la baja :ouch:

soltamos largos sp500 1588-1597 :Baile:


----------



## TenienteDan (26 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Porque a nadie que se dedique profesionalmente a esto le hace gracia que le hagan un fill en medio de un meneo caótico de esos, ya que no sabes qué es lo que puede pasar.
> 
> Por ejemplo, si tú estás esperando con un SELL LMT en un precio relevante, y sale un dato abrumadoramente bueno, obtendrás no solo tu fill, sino un paseo a contra de varias decenas de puntos, y luego a saber.
> 
> Los operadores serios no gustan de jugar a la lotería, sino de operar en bolsa. Por eso mucha liquidez se retira antes de los macro, salvo quizás los gamblers, HFTs y especuladores hardcore, claro.



Gracias Maese. Lo he entendido! Hace unos meses me hubiese quedado igual ::.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

cargamos cortos ibex 7820 :Baile: 



vix cierra su gap , mal asunto :ouch:

---------- Post added 26-jun-2013 at 15:41 ----------

muy mal asunto porque ademas de cerrar el gap , se esta apoyando en la central de bollinger y el macd quiere cortar a la baja , vamos que muy probable que el cruce de macd se frustre y entonces sp500 al carajo :abajo:


----------



## Abner (26 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cargamos cortos ibex 7820 :Baile:
> 
> 
> 
> vix cierra su gap , mal asunto :ouch:



No me copies la estrategia que mela gafas

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## alimon (26 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pobre negron del futuro no sabe ni por donde viene la ostia :ouch:
> 
> en 1628 cerramos el gap y terminamos de dibujar el pullback , despues del pullback viene lo bueno :Baile:
> 
> ...





Pregunto desde mi ignorancia gaceril.

Porque soltar los largos del SP ya, si tenemos que ir a cerrar el Gap en 1628?


----------



## Abner (26 Jun 2013)

Vaya lucha debe estar habiendo en este nivel del 7817

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## hydra69 (26 Jun 2013)

Sacyr de momento bien,se celebró junta o no?.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Pregunto desde mi ignorancia gaceril.
> 
> Porque soltar los largos del SP ya, si tenemos que ir a cerrar el Gap en 1628?



ese gap lo cerraremos eso es seguro , pero no el cuando , veo la trampa en el vix , al cerrar antes el vix su gap se puede girar al alza , ademas el mal dato de pib puede ser la escusa para tirarlo y luego decir que lo malo ya no es bueno :: 

pero todo es por el vix , ese cierre de gap con otro gap , ese apoyo en la central de bollinger y el que el macd este a punto de girar a la baja , trampa a la legua .



miren como despues de cerrar el anterior gap se apoya en la central de bollinger en diario y empieza a subir :ouch:


----------



## ghkghk (26 Jun 2013)

Maravedi y Pepon tomando cañas.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## alimon (26 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ese gap lo cerraremos eso es seguro , pero no el cuando , veo la trampa en el vix , al cerrar antes el vix su gap se puede girar al alza , ademas el mal dato de pib puede ser la escusa para tirarlo y luego decir que lo malo ya no es bueno ::
> 
> pero todo es por el vix , ese cierre de gap con otro gap , ese apoyo en la central de bollinger y el que el macd este a punto de girar a la baja , trampa a la legua .
> 
> ...




Cuanto me queda por aprender, pero bueno. Hoy un pasito más gracias.

Cerrado en 1595 en mi caso, aunque uso CFDs. Mercy :Aplauso::Aplauso:

Voy a ver si cierro el CFD de las 3000 gamusinas, que no veo que pueda con los 4€.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Cuanto me queda por aprender, pero bueno. Hoy un pasito más gracias.
> 
> Cerrado en 1595 en mi caso, aunque uso CFDs. Mercy :Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Voy a ver si cierro el CFD de las 3000 gamusinas, que no veo que pueda con los 4€.



cuidado con los cfds chaval y mas cuidado con hacerle caso a MV el zahori :ouch:


----------



## Abner (26 Jun 2013)

parece que se lo van a reventar también.


EDIT: Pues el siguiente está en el 73. Vaya peponian llevamos hoy.


----------



## Krim (26 Jun 2013)

Abner dijo:


> No me copies la estrategia que mela gafas
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk 2



Nunca te agaches en la ducha para coger el jabón, y nunca vayas con el jato como compañero de viaje...

¿Donde tienes el stop?


----------



## Abner (26 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Nunca te agaches en la ducha para coger el jabón, y nunca vayas con el jato como compañero de viaje...
> 
> ¿Donde tienes el stop?



tenía la página de ing abierta para abrir el etf, y menos mal que me contuve.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Jun 2013)

Tanto llorar que Sacyr no subia... Un forero va camino de los 3.000 intradia 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Tanto llorar que Sacyr no subia... Un forero va camino de los 3.000 intradia
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



te invitaras a yogulado pa todo el hvei :Baile:


----------



## hydra69 (26 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Tanto llorar que Sacyr no subia... Un forero va camino de los 3.000 intradia
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Yo no lloré...la bolsa = la pesca.


----------



## Antigona (26 Jun 2013)

Ostia, VAYA REBOTE.

Y yo sin entrar ayer...

En fin, saco como conclusión que los radicalismos, al igual que NO son buenos en la vida, NO SON BUENOS en la Bolsa. 

Es decir, ni esto va a ir para arriba siempre, ni nos vamos al guano siempre. A la ola de los mercados hay que subirse y surfearla al máximo si lo que se quiere es arriesgar y tratar de tener responsabilidad.

Burbuja está bien para algunas cosas, pero os pasáis de predicar el guano, tarde o temprano de las caídas se rebota, la Bolsa no puede caer un 3% todos los días.

La persona inteligente real es la que sabe cuando toca caer, y cuándo toca rebotar.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

no me fio un pelo de los gringos , parece que se quieren girar a la baja ienso:


----------



## TenienteDan (26 Jun 2013)

Vaya mundo de locos. Ahora el y@nki se excita cuando le dicen que sigue enfermo y jodido porque eso significa que le van a meter más drojjja (en el colacao).


----------



## ghkghk (26 Jun 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Yo no lloré...la bolsa = la pesca.



No, si no es por nada. Yo tb llevo unas cuantas. No iba por nadie.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

el tema del QE esta ya decidido , por eso lo malo vuelve a ser malo


----------



## ghkghk (26 Jun 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Ostia, VAYA REBOTE.
> 
> Y yo sin entrar ayer...
> 
> ...



En este hilo siempre ha molado el guano, y hay que contar con ello. Yo me lo he llegado a pasar bien perdiendo dinero en dias de bajadas. Pero hay que tomarlo todo con una pizca de sal. Obviamente, tan lejos están los 4.000 como los 11.000. Y ni vamos a tocar unos, ni otros. Al menos en bastante tiempo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

este dato de pib ya lo sabia el judio loco , me reafirmo al decir que a partir de ahora lo malo va a ser tomado como malo y me reafirmo en pedir que ghk se invite a yogulado para todos o me obligara a ser malo :no:


----------



## j.w.pepper (26 Jun 2013)

Sacyr un 5 y pico de subida, me alegro haber aguantado la posición estos últimos días y no haberme dejado llevar por el desánimo generalizado, el stop continua fijado en 1,99 euros. Las ibertrolas y enagaseosas también vuelven por sus fueros.


----------



## alimon (26 Jun 2013)

Bueno señores, cierro los 3000 gamusinos, con 100 mortadelos pa la saca.Que buenos son, que es de una posición abierta hace varios dias, y llego a estar en -700€ y siendo CFDs,como dicen por ahi atras, eso no es sano. Viendo como pintan las cosas mejor así.

Además, tengo que trabajar, en el mundo real me refiero.

Sacyr con un cohete en el culo.

Suerte en lo que queda.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

yo creo que tiene toda la pinta de que se acabo el rebotito y se aplaza el cierre de gaps , tendremos que ir a tocar minimos otra vez y todo por cortesia de los gringos :fiufiu:


----------



## j.w.pepper (26 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo creo que tiene toda la pinta de que se acabo el rebotito y se aplaza el cierre de gaps , tendremos que ir a tocar minimos otra vez y todo por cortesia de los gringos :fiufiu:



Hoy Sr. Gato, es el día en el que el IBEX va a tirar de América. ::::::


----------



## ghkghk (26 Jun 2013)

Ebro Foods con Doble Suelo escrito en toda la cara...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ebro Foods con Doble Suelo escrito en toda la cara...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



y mi yogulado , donde esta mi yogulado , le mando una cabeza de caballo o ke ago :|


----------



## paulistano (26 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Tanto llorar que Sacyr no subia... Un forero va camino de los 3.000 intradia
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



El lloriqueo dio sus frutos. 

Y ahora estoy liado, que si no me ponía a lloriquear por haber vendido en 2,30....jeje

Ahi seguimos con la mitad de la posición.... 

Ahora pensando si quedarme quieto o meter al Santander para sacarme un 5% facilito de aquí al viernes...


----------



## ghkghk (26 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y mi yogulado , donde esta mi yogulado , le mando una cabeza de caballo o ke ago :|



No era yo el forero!! Ghkghk no habla de si mismo en tercera persona como el Zahori de Pandoros.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Abner (26 Jun 2013)

El saldo me dice que entre largo. El nivel ese abierto en el 7470 me dice, ponte corto ya.
Mejor me quedo quieto.... Gacelón acojonao que soy.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

tienen mala pinta los gringos , me arriesgo a comerme un gap al alza para mañana en el ibex pero es que los gringos tienen toda la pinta de girarse a la baja ienso:

---------- Post added 26-jun-2013 at 16:31 ----------

como se giren los gringos , no paran hasta la mm200 :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

los gringos se vienen abajo , lo malo ya no es bueno porque el tema del QE ya esta decidido :abajo:


----------



## TenienteDan (26 Jun 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Bueno señores, cierro los 3000 gamusinos, con 100 mortadelos pa la saca.Que buenos son, que es de una posición abierta hace varios dias, y llego a estar en -700€ y siendo CFDs,como dicen por ahi atras, eso no es sano. Viendo como pintan las cosas mejor así.
> 
> Además, tengo que trabajar, en el mundo real me refiero.
> 
> ...



Eres carne de ruina amiho.

Sin acritud.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Eres carne de ruina amiho.
> 
> Sin acritud.



toda la razon , mantener abiertos unos cfds varios dias y encima de un chicharro es ruina casi segura :ouch:

ten cuidado alimon , te lo decimos por tu bien chaval


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Ostia, VAYA REBOTE.
> 
> Y yo sin entrar ayer...
> 
> ...



Del 13% de bajada en un mes, solo ha caido UN DIA un 3%. or otro lado, todavía no hemos visto guano, de hecho se podría decir que acabamos de romper la estructura de techo formada. Estar en el lado largo es.... pericoloso. ¿A donde nos lleva esta subida? Ya veremos :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

Ya verá usted cuando vemos guano con esos >10% de caidas, a alguno le va a doler el ojal durante meses....

EMHO

---------- Post added 26-jun-2013 at 16:43 ----------




TenienteDan dijo:


> Eres carne de ruina amiho.
> 
> Sin acritud.



Pero que dice? Es tactica jatencia!!! Aguanto carros y carretas y me salgo a la mínima plusvi! Siempre ganancias mientras no vendes no pierdes! )


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

es verdad , alimon esta en el buen camino , va a ser un triunfador :Aplauso:  :ouch:


----------



## alimon (26 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> toda la razon , mantener abiertos unos cfds varios dias y encima de un chicharro es ruina casi segura :ouch:
> 
> ten cuidado alimon , te lo decimos por tu bien chaval



Si, ya lo se, de hecho, ya lo sabía.

Pero bueno, estoy aprendiendo, ya sabía que los cfds solo deben usarse para intradia, y con mucha cautela y con stops. 

Tenéis toda la razón, pero me ha pasado una vez, y me sirve para que no vuelva a pasarme.

Seguramente sea cannhee de ruina. Pero hoy no por lo menos.

Pero vamos, que gracias por los consejos.


Ah, edito, no me salgo a la mínima plusvalía, me salgo porque no era el producto adecuado.

Además gamesa no me parece tan chicharro, joder, que sus oficinas centrales están al lado de mi casa y hay que tirar por el teruño cojoneee!!!

Para vuestra tranquilidad, llevo también 3000 sacyres y 1500 duro felgeras. Dos valores , estareis conmigo, sólidos y consolidados, por supuesto.

Eso si, en acciones de toda la vida en este caso.

Seguiré poniendo por aquí mis cagadas si no os importa. A mi no me importa recibir críticas y daros conversación si con ello aprovecho y aprendo algo


----------



## jopitxujo (26 Jun 2013)

Consulta para los del análisis técnico. Lo de Sacyr, la subida que hizo de 1,30 hasta 2,30 y luego se puede considerar que ha hecho una bandera con apoyo justamente en 1,95 (resistencia anterior-soporte luego).
Daría una proyección de 1 euro hacia arriba hasta los 3,20 maomeno.
?????????????


----------



## Maravedi (26 Jun 2013)

Amados hermanos del jran jilo del hivei,bienaventurados sean los alcistash


----------



## hydra69 (26 Jun 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Consulta para los del análisis técnico. Lo de Sacyr, la subida que hizo de 1,30 hasta 2,30 y luego se puede considerar que ha hecho una bandera con apoyo justamente en 1,95 (resistencia anterior-soporte luego).
> Daría una proyección de 1 euro hacia arriba hasta los 3,20 maomeno.
> ?????????????



Va a cerrar hueco a los 3 pavos..luego dios dirá.


----------



## paulistano (26 Jun 2013)

Largo san y promediado al alza con más sacyres....


----------



## FranR (26 Jun 2013)

Me pego un desmarque para decir

Soporte canal a medio: 7.635

Zona de acumulación alcista:* 7.835**-7.932* (nivel de vuelta hacia los 8.175)
Resistencia canal a medio: 8.289

Estos son los niveles dejados el 24 de junio (niveles a corto-medio) Llevamos desde las cuatro en el primer nivel de acumulación.

Habrá que estar pendientes del saldo


Un saludazo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cuidado con DURO... ya se avisó

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/409129-habeis-visto-ibex-35-abril-2013-espana-caera-y-de-de-semana-estaras-285.html#post8901826

Los 4.5x son un must... ienso:

En cuanto a sacyr... eso es un truño gordo, como el 80% del ibex. Otra cosa es que sirva para ganar dineroh


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

vamos coñio , vamos gringos ujtedeh puen tirarlo :abajo:

bienvenidito flanderERRE se olvido del nivelito 9400


----------



## jopitxujo (26 Jun 2013)

Estoy por meterle un cortito al SP, no puede pasar los 1600.:ouch:


----------



## j.w.pepper (26 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuidado con DURO... ya se avisó
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/409129-habeis-visto-ibex-35-abril-2013-espana-caera-y-de-de-semana-estaras-285.html#post8901826
> 
> ...



Aquí no aplicamos aquello del value investing, es un hilo bastante chicharrero.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (26 Jun 2013)

Pues yo me he quitado media carga de Sacyres, lo justo para las comisiones, unas pipas y poco más. Tal y como está el tema no quiero padecer taquicardias por ir muy cargado.
Porcierto, Sacyr no es un valor consolidado en absoluto al contrario de lo que sugería otro forero, be careful que puede dar tantas alegrías como disgustos.


----------



## j.w.pepper (26 Jun 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Pues yo me he quitado media carga de Sacyres, lo justo para las comisiones, unas pipas y poco más. Tal y como está el tema no quiero padecer taquicardias por ir muy cargado.
> Porcierto, Sacyr no es un valor consolidado en absoluto al contrario de lo que sugería otro forero, be careful que puede dar tantas alegrías como disgustos.



Para algo están los stops.


----------



## hydra69 (26 Jun 2013)

Ojito que si sacyr cierra hoy cercano a los 2,46-s,47 mañana la lia.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Jun 2013)

Yo creo que todo el mundo sabe que Sacyr es una basura. Pero vale para hacer dinero...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghkghk (26 Jun 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Ojito que si sacyr cierra hoy cercano a los 2,46-s,47 mañana la lia.



Defina "liar"... porque hoy va camino ya del 9%. En mis charts eso es una liada maja!!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (26 Jun 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Para algo están los stops.



Si, pero en un valor como Sacyr si ajustas el stop te quedas fuera a la mínima, mire donde estaba ayer.
O estas dispuesto a mantener la calma con un -X% más bien grande o nada pero a riesgo de que si la historia no sale como pensabas tener que tragarte un buen -X o hasta un -1X%, hablo sin ir apalancado.
Chicharros


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Ojito que si sacyr cierra hoy cercano a los 2,46-s,47 mañana la lia.



Pues con los datos de cierre de ayer.... veo divergencias bajistas. Luego cuelgo el gráf actualizado. XX: yo viendo divergencias bajistas y hoy sube +8%....malditoh pinta y coloreah!!!! :cook

Aún así mi apuesta sería guano hasta que no supera la directriz que está frenando el precio....


----------



## jopitxujo (26 Jun 2013)

Gamesa ante los 4 euros, ¿volverá a dar alegrías otra vez superando los últimos máximos?


----------



## hydra69 (26 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues con los datos de cierre de ayer.... veo divergencias bajistas. Luego cuelgo el gráf actualizado.



Rompe el canal de la alcista acelerada por arriba.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Rompe el canal de la alcista acelerada por arriba.



Acabo de editar el post. Hasta que no lo haga no me creo ná


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (26 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Acabo de editar el post. Hasta que no lo haga no me creo ná



Tal vez interesa salir hoy en máximos y si la pescamos más abajo bien y sino que nos quiten lo bailao


----------



## hydra69 (26 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Defina "liar"... porque hoy va camino ya del 9%. En mis charts eso es una liada maja!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



0,53 centimos..en 2 dias 3 no más. Y me arrisgo al pwned épico.pero bueno me van los cuartos en ello.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

mantenemos los cortos ibex con tres cojones :no:


----------



## Maravedi (26 Jun 2013)

Me salgo,me da vergüenza poner las plusvis


----------



## ghkghk (26 Jun 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> Me salgo,me da vergüenza poner las plusvis



Enhorabuena, le ha salido de cine. Aún así, yo me hubiese quedado. Mañana como muchiiiiiiiiísimo se arriesga a un gap a a baja de un 1-1.5%, ganando un 9 en lugar de un 10%. Pero lo normal sería seguir subiendo... y bastante.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## j.w.pepper (26 Jun 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Si, pero en un valor como Sacyr si ajustas el stop te quedas fuera a la mínima, mire donde estaba ayer.
> O estas dispuesto a mantener la calma con un -X% más bien grande o nada pero a riesgo de que si la historia no sale como pensabas tener que tragarte un buen -X o hasta un -1X%, hablo sin ir apalancado.
> Chicharros



Si, pero como está el patio ahora mismo en la bolsa española, esa circunstancia se daría incluso en valores no chicharros, para muestra observe usted la evolución negativa de valores como San, acerlor, donde las variaciones negativas han sido de -1X desde hace un tiempo. Quiero matizar que algún riesgo controlado es asumible. 

Cosas veredes amigo Sancho


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (26 Jun 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Si, pero como está el patio ahora mismo en la bolsa española, esa circunstancia se daría incluso en valores no chicharros, para muestra observe usted la evolución negativa de valores como San, acerlor, donde las variaciones negativas han sido de -1X desde hace un tiempo. Quiero matizar que algún riesgo controlado es asumible.
> 
> Cosas veredes amigo Sancho



Chicharros everywhere, amigo Sancho


----------



## Maravedi (26 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Enhorabuena, le ha salido de cine. Aún así, yo me hubiese quedado. Mañana como muchiiiiiiiiísimo se arriesga a un gap a a baja de un 1-1.5%, ganando un 9 en lugar de un 10%. Pero lo normal sería seguir subiendo... y bastante.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



No descarto otra entrada pero hoy me quemaban en las manos,era demasiado bonito para dejarlo pasar


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

acabo de tirar unas lineas y parece que en el ibex el caer no se va a acabar :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (26 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues con los datos de cierre de ayer.... veo divergencias bajistas. Luego cuelgo el gráf actualizado. XX: yo viendo divergencias bajistas y hoy sube +8%....malditoh pinta y coloreah!!!! :cook
> 
> Aún así mi apuesta sería guano hasta que no supera la directriz que está frenando el precio....



Guybrush, viene guano en cantidades industriales.

Si las gacelillas quieren aprovechar para sacar unos leuros en los rebotes, allá ellas porque tiene mucho riesgo.

Pero el que vaya sin SL y se convierta en inversor a largo ... :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Jun 2013)

los usanos a su tarea


----------



## vermer (26 Jun 2013)

Las solares suben pero con no mucho volumen. En cambio el carbón baja mucho y con volumen. ¿Alguna interpretación de los jefes? Para un gacelo como yo todo tiene muy mala pinta.


----------



## tarrito (26 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> acabo de tirar unas lineas y parece que en el ibex el caer no se va a acabar :fiufiu:



no usted noooooo :´( :´(








aunque explicaría lo de su Serevro


----------



## paulistano (26 Jun 2013)

www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/436339-sacyr-pide-quita.html


----------



## paulistano (26 Jun 2013)

economia.elpais.com/economia/2013/06/26/actualidad/1372260788_001056.html

Misma noticia, por cierto.... Cuatro vacantes en el consejo de administración..... Todo es ponerse.... Algún voluntario?


----------



## itaka (26 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/436339-sacyr-pide-quita.html



¿como creéis que racionaran las acciones ??


----------



## mataresfacil (26 Jun 2013)

itaka dijo:


> ¿como creéis que racionaran las acciones ??



Desplomandose hasta 0,01 igualico que bankia. ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (26 Jun 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Desplomandose hasta 0,01 igualico que bankia. ::



No nos dé estos sustos, no nos quiera tan mal.


----------



## hydra69 (26 Jun 2013)

itaka dijo:


> ¿como creéis que racionaran las acciones ??



hombre sabiendo que la noticia es de hace 5 horas..es decir se sabía eso de las 15:00...sólo hay que ver como se ha comportado la acción con el mercado abierto. ::


----------



## alimon (26 Jun 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Pues yo me he quitado media carga de Sacyres, lo justo para las comisiones, unas pipas y poco más. Tal y como está el tema no quiero padecer taquicardias por ir muy cargado.
> Porcierto, *Sacyr no es un valor consolidado en absoluto al contrario de lo que sugería otro forero*, be careful que puede dar tantas alegrías como disgustos.



Vaya, veo que no supe expresar correctamente la ironía.

Sacyr es un truño de empresa y solo la tengo para ver si pesco y con stop.

Duro Felguera como empresa es bastante mejor, con fundamentales bastante más sólidos, pero gestionada por una panda de carcamales inutiles que están jugando a "maricón el último".


Por lo que me refería a que ambas son bastante chicharros, más Sacyr obvius.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/436339-sacyr-pide-quita.html



:: Y yo quiero uno de estos


----------



## inversobres (26 Jun 2013)

Perpetual POMO. A ver hasta donde estiran el rebote.


----------



## bertok (26 Jun 2013)

Las rupturas las hicieron las manos fuertes ...... mientras primero cubran el hueco primero retomarán la tendencia bajista.

Eso sí, la gacelilla que piense que el movimiento de caida es un despioje o un fake, el mejor precio de entrada es ahora ::::::

Para no engañar a nadie, yo apuesto al rojo intenso 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2013)

walter sufriendo la ira de pandoro..... -12%


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Jun 2013)

no sabemos que tal le habrá ido a janus si le ha puesto un stop holgado igual sigue dentro (ANR)

---------- Post added 26-jun-2013 at 22:08 ----------

ABNER tenemos un nivel colgado e 7485(f) 

???


----------



## paulistano (26 Jun 2013)

Amonoh alcihtas....... Como me gusta jato.... Si estuviera por el harvest le invitaba a un copazo de esos que le gustan. 

Mañana esperemos el dios Pepon siga acompañandonos 

Estoy con uno que trabaja esto y me dice que a los institucionales les llaman en el mundillo los "big boys" 

Sigo atento. 

Por cierto, se dedica a esto y me dice que un blue chip hay que aguantarlo, que entre dividendos y lo que se recupera con los años siempre se gana..... Los cojones!!! 

En fin....


----------



## itaka (26 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Amonoh alcihtas....... Como me gusta jato....
> 
> Por cierto, se dedica a esto y me dice que un blue chip hay que aguantarlo, que entre dividendos y lo que se recupera con los años siempre se gana..... Los cojones!!!
> 
> En fin....



:: ::::::


----------



## paulistano (26 Jun 2013)

Itaka no te asustes.... Lleva BBVA desde 18 euros.... Más las que pillo con un programa para empleados que hubo hace unos años a 14 euros..... 

A ver el tío controla de riesgos, en eso es muy bueno..... Pero de invertir..... Digamos se lo gasta en copas... Jeje


----------



## tarrito (26 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Amonoh alcihtas....... Como me gusta jato.... Si estuviera por el harvest le invitaba a un copazo de esos que le gustan.
> 
> Mañana esperemos el dios Pepon siga acompañandonos
> 
> ...



le dice a todo que sí, que "está tó mü güeno" ... acto seguido le suelta que tenga cuidado con los Institucionales húngaros, y le guiña el ojo izquierdo 2 veces :
:XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Itaka no te asustes.... Lleva BBVA desde 18 euros.... Más las que pillo con un programa para empleados que hubo hace unos años a 14 euros.....
> 
> A ver el tío controla de riesgos, en eso es muy bueno..... Pero de invertir..... Digamos se lo gasta en copas... Jeje



::


----------



## paulistano (26 Jun 2013)

Veo que da juego.... Le digo que prefiero poner stop loss y esperar a ver donde cae...... Su respuesta:"eso depende de tu tesoreria". 

La mia:"esto va de ganar dinero"


----------



## Abner (26 Jun 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> no sabemos que tal le habrá ido a janus si le ha puesto un stop holgado igual sigue dentro (ANR)
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-jun-2013 at 22:08 ----------
> 
> ...



En principio sí (en realidad sería 7472), problema, es un nivel creado en apertura de mercado. Normalmente, estos niveles se cumplen, pero casi siempre, en el mismo día. Dada la distancia a ese nivel, entiendo que va a haber que darle por casi descartado. 

En cuanto al saldo, me la juego. Creo que al final llevaba razón, y esto ha sido la trolleada leoncia del año. Están distribuyendo ya toda la carga que llevaban, (llegaron a acumular unos 5500 contratos), y lo que estamos viendo entiendo sería la distribución de la acumulación. Esto daría verosimilitud al 8364 que dí como probable nivel mínimo de vuelta, y por tanto no sería la configuración bajista que decía FranR. 

El saldo actual serían pues unos 3300 contratos. Así que entre la distribución de esos largos, y luego una distribución de cortos por arriba, podríamos irnos de vuelta al lateral en el que estábamos metidos sin problemas.

Bueno, ya me llevaré mi owned. Pero si es tal cual digo, pardiez, mi recuento de saldo sería cojonudo. 

Para mañana no tengo niveles confiables, entre otras cosas, por un pequeño bug que tengo que rastrear. De todas maneras, tras este tipo de días, no hay mucho que rascar.

Suerte para mañana..... 

Como volvamos al 8364, el siyalodeciayo se va a oir en Sebastopol, cagüenla.


----------



## paulistano (26 Jun 2013)

Sr. Anne, a veces parece usted una gacela, pero otras, da la impresión de que controla del tema cual maestro Mulder.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2013)

Here we go again....

Andaluca garantizar una beca compensatoria de 1.500 euros con solo aprobar. Ideal

........... ............ ...................


----------



## juanfer (26 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Itaka no te asustes.... Lleva BBVA desde 18 euros.... Más las que pillo con un programa para empleados que hubo hace unos años a 14 euros.....
> 
> A ver el tío controla de riesgos, en eso es muy bueno..... Pero de invertir..... Digamos se lo gasta en copas... Jeje



A estos personajes, les cobran menos por la administración y custodia, en 10 años de dividendos solucionado.


----------



## Abner (26 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sr. Anne, a veces parece usted una gacela, pero otras, da la impresión de que controla del tema cual maestro Mulder.



Es el transtorno bipolar, me encanta odiarme. ::


----------



## FranR (26 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> No, es 7932, otro nivel a medio. Se están creando canales a medio plazo y estos son los niveles relevantes.
> 
> A más corto tenemos 7.675
> 
> ...



La configuración bajista es a medio largo, de momento hoy hemos estado "demasiado tiempo" en los niveles de carga alcista (solo hay que mirar la última hora y media de sesión alrededor del 7.835).

Tendremos guano a reventar, pero no lo van a poner tan fácil.


----------



## bertok (26 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> La configuración bajista es a medio largo, de momento hoy hemos estado "demasiado tiempo" en los niveles de carga alcista (solo hay que mirar la última hora y media de sesión alrededor del 7.835).
> 
> Tendremos guano a reventar, pero no lo van a poner tan fácil.



Flanele, necesito que me pongas el nivel hasta el que nos vamos.

No me jodas y pongas los 9400 :::: de los cojones

Perdona bro :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Jun 2013)

Camareroooooo un mero!

http://thepiratebay.sx/torrent/8073012/Richard_Matheson_-_I_Am_Legend_[1954]_[EPUB-MOBI-PDF]

Para alternar con la Odisea que me está costando...:cook:


----------



## tarrito (26 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Here we go again....
> 
> Andaluca garantizar una beca compensatoria de 1.500 euros con solo aprobar. Ideal
> 
> ........... ............ ...................



a usted lo que le joribia es que haya pastuki para ver cine, para los estudiantes y etc

en cambio como no dicen nada de "becar" zapatillas deportivas y bebidas isotónicas ... pues se pone  +


----------



## juanfer (26 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Here we go again....
> 
> Andaluca garantizar una beca compensatoria de 1.500 euros con solo aprobar. Ideal
> 
> ........... ............ ...................



¿En que se gastaría 1500€ un estudiante de secundaria?


----------



## FranR (26 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Flanele, necesito que me pongas el nivel hasta el que nos vamos.
> 
> No me jodas y pongas los 9400 :::: de los cojones
> 
> Perdona bro :ouch::ouch::ouch:



Esto lleva en el blog desde Enero..... 


SEGUNDO SEMESTRE
Mínimo anual 6.270 (4.950)
Ruptura 6270 cambiamos escenario fin año.

El 9400, era una proyección alcista, que ha sido rota por la debilidad extrema del IBEX, solo con un poco de acompañamiento a otros índices lo habríamos alcanzado sin problema, pero el dinero ha huido de nuestro índice.

La proyección era una primera parte del año alcista, que en los índices serios se está cumpliendo y luego el batacazo. 

No estoy descontento con la proyección, en enero nadie apostaba por un 9 mil o incluso un 8 mil largos, y ha habido momentos en que no se ha descartado. 
Se ha hecho dinero en el primer semestre con una base alcista, ahora toca ver cuando darán el giro definitivo, si lo dan, hacia abajo.


----------



## bertok (26 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Esto lleva en el blog desde Enero.....
> 
> 
> SEGUNDO SEMESTRE
> ...



Flanele, eres el puto amo :Baile::Baile::Baile:

Joder con ese mínimo eres un puto catastrofista. En el barco hacia Arcadia ya no tengo hueco para más.

Te vas a quedar sólo en este antro de país.

Venga, me tiro el rollo y te dejo un poco de entrenamiento para encarar lo que viene :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

[YOUTUBE]MN4sAgK8HfM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Jun 2013)

Estamos en punto crítico

Como los usanos "calen", nos caemos con todo el equipo,... pero pienso que de momento esto no va a pasar.


----------



## bertok (26 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Estamos en punto crítico
> 
> Como los usanos "calen", nos caemos con todo el equipo,... pero pienso que de momento esto no va a pasar.



Oye, las pastis alucinógenas de la distorsión positiva de la realidad, ¿onde las pillas? ::


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Oye, las pastis alucinógenas de la distorsión positiva de la realidad, ¿onde las pillas? ::



De Droghi , claro ::

Bueno, comprobemos que hacen los mercados en los próximos días...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Jun 2013)

flanderERRE mamon , esos 4950 lo sacas haciendo uso de la jran bajista en la que no creias y no das ni las gracias :abajo:

asi que no lo pondran tan facil pa caer no flander , pues ya veras como si lo ponen requetefacil :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (26 Jun 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> no sabemos que tal le habrá ido a janus si le ha puesto un stop holgado igual sigue dentro (ANR)
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-jun-2013 at 22:08 ----------
> 
> ...



La posición sigue viva pero hoy ha sido un movimiento bajista.

---------- Post added 26-jun-2013 at 23:53 ----------

Está claro al menos desde mi óptica de inversión. El SP un poquito más arriba es para meterle unos cortos. Me dan ganas hacerlo ahora mismo pero ojos antes que cerebro. No voy a asumir un stop elevado en el SP. Es un índice caro y mejor esperar.


----------



## paulistano (27 Jun 2013)

Enga coño Bertok, como que 5.000 son catastrofistas..... Son cojonudos..... Llego el año pasado a 5.900 y alguno saco platita...... 

Es lo de siempre.... Tener cojones para comprar ahí. 

Y el segundo paso es mantener y no vender a 6300 cómo muchos hicieron. 

Otros aguantamos hasta los 6.500....unos ejpertitos vamos.... Jeje

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 00:30 ----------

A lo que voy, que si aguantamos hasta los 8.000 pues otro gallo cantaría....


----------



## TenienteDan (27 Jun 2013)

No si al final la estrategia del gato (cerrar gaps y ponerse corto) va a ser rentable.


----------



## paulistano (27 Jun 2013)

Teniente, si sigue la estrategia del jato se vuelve loco.... No me joda....


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Jun 2013)

Abner qué la distribución de la acumulación??
desde dónde llevan la acumulación? 7000?
gracias


----------



## ponzi (27 Jun 2013)

La Audiencia aparta al juez Elpidio Silva de la causa por la que encarcel a Miguel Blesa,Banca. Expansin.com


Con la junta de Bankia aun reciente uno de los pocos profesionales que se atreve a dar la cara frente a grandes injusticias esta a punto de poder perder su carrera judicial. Me siento bastante consternado y desde luego si algo asi llegase a producirse no podemos quedarnos de brazos cruzados.No todo el mundo es capaz de enfrentarse a la casta arriesgando años de sacrificio y trabajo de una gran profesion.Mucho animo Elpidio, ante las injusticias no estas solo,no importa cuan hostil sea el ambiente siempre habra gente que te apoyara.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (27 Jun 2013)

Peponian day en la sesión asiática. Otro día más sobreviviendo al guano.


----------



## paulistano (27 Jun 2013)

Y en la australiana..... 

Vamos coño, que siga todo rebotando y ya mañana ponemos stop sobre el valor asegurando plusvis.....

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 05:39 ----------

De todas formas en esto no hay nada seguro, faltaría más.... Así las cosas, que nadie se confíe.


----------



## Maravedi (27 Jun 2013)

Alcistas días bros,no dormís u k


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Jun 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> Alcistas días bros,no dormís u k



MV duerme por todos nosotros.


----------



## bertok (27 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Enga coño Bertok, como que 5.000 son catastrofistas..... Son cojonudos..... Llego el año pasado a 5.900 y alguno saco platita......
> 
> Es lo de siempre.... Tener cojones para comprar ahí.
> 
> ...



Tantos meses en el hilo y no te has enterado de ná :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Era fina ironía. Cuando entre yo, algunas tendrán las bragas por los tobillos ::


----------



## ghkghk (27 Jun 2013)

Luego en los 5.000 no es tan fácil entrar. Siempre se llega acompañado de noticias de ruptura del euro, quiebra de bancos, morosidad en el pago a empresas del tropecientos por ciento, paro endémico... Y uno piensa "voy a entrar y España se va a declarar" es suspensión de pagos mañana. 

Es más sencillo, no mejor, entrar en los 10.000 que en los 5.580...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (27 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Luego en los 5.000 no es tan fácil entrar. Siempre se llega acompañado de noticias de ruptura del euro, quiebra de bancos, morosidad en el pago a empresas del tropecientos por ciento, paro endémico... Y uno piensa "voy a entrar y España se va a declarar" es suspensión de pagos mañana.
> 
> Es más sencillo, no mejor, entrar en los 10.000 que en los 5.580...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



No le pongo en duda que sea más difícil pero le aseguro que es más rentable.

La bolsa no está hecha para que ganen todos. Las plusvis de las gacelas en los mercados alcistas no son más que préstamos a elevado interés y a devolver en las etapas bajistas, en los suelos :fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Luego en los 5.000 no es tan fácil entrar. Siempre se llega acompañado de noticias de ruptura del euro, quiebra de bancos, morosidad en el pago a empresas del tropecientos por ciento, paro endémico... Y uno piensa "voy a entrar y España se va a declarar" es suspensión de pagos mañana.
> 
> Es más sencillo, no mejor, entrar en los 10.000 que en los 5.580...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Las bolsas siempre se han movido bajo el miedo y la codicia, y asi seguirá.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

todos preparidos para posible dia de guano , hoy se va a confirmar una figura muy bonita del AT :fiufiu:


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> todos preparidos para posible dia de guano , hoy se va a confirmar una figura muy bonita del AT :fiufiu:



Mierda, el jato invocando a Pepón y me ha pillado corto (menos mal que es poca carga)...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

burbu-gili quiero pensar que esta ustec falto de droja en el colacao , dia de guano quiere decir dia de guano :no:


----------



## peseteuro (27 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> todos preparidos para posible dia de guano , hoy se va a confirmar una figura muy bonita del AT :fiufiu:




¿ Un martillo invertido tocando la central de bolinguer casi-cerrando el gap ? :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (27 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> No le pongo en duda que sea más difícil pero le aseguro que es más rentable.
> 
> La bolsa no está hecha para que ganen todos. Las plusvis de las gacelas en los mercados alcistas no son más que préstamos a elevado interés y a devolver en las etapas bajistas, en los suelos :fiufiu:



Es simple .... ahora mismo serias capaz de entrar en un valor con dudas y en minimos?Los buenos negocios no estan en minimos pero por ejemplo tienes Arcelor,Acerinox,Eon,Portugal telecom que si lo estan....Piensa si te lanzarias a la piscina?Yo creo que por AT comprar en minimos es simplemente antinatura, para tradear si eres bueno creo que es muy util, tengo en un pedestal a claca, al pirata y a janus como.a muchos otros foreros que sigo  .Cuando se ven empresas q son buenos negocios y a precios de saldo simplemente hay que tirarse a la piscina aun a riesgo de comerse otro -50%. Acuerdate de iberdrola a 2,7 o mapfre a 1,5 o piensa en Tecnicas reunidas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Las bolsas siempre se han movido bajo el miedo y la codicia, y asi seguirá.



Joder, pues cuando voy al mercadona si no las llevo yo no se mueven por mucho que les amenace o les intente sobornar..... 

(chiste malo del día cubierto)

Ah, adivinanza:

¿Que es esto?

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/294be5fa-edd2-4776-a96f-870d97940520/06.27.2013-08.59.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/294be5fa-edd2-4776-a96f-870d97940520/06.27.2013-08.59.png" width="800" height="198" border="0" /></a>


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

abrimos requetebien :rolleye:

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 09:06 ----------

si es que lo sabia , ultimamente estoy acertando demasiado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2013)

sacyr en dique seco?


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> abrimos requetebien :rolleye:
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 09:06 ----------
> 
> si es que lo sabia , ultimamente estoy acertando demasiado



Esta vez te doy la razón, las cosas como son.

Aún así no me fio, cierro la posición, saco para una cenita y a esperar.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

Pero pon stop profit y deja correr las plusvis :ouch:


----------



## peseteuro (27 Jun 2013)

Vienen 3 cuartos de hora de rally, igual hasta tocamos los 7900 ...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

bueno salto , nos llevamos unos centimillos , cerrados cortos 7820-7800 :fiufiu:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (27 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Pero pon stop profit y deja correr las plusvis :ouch:



Se acaba de girar, no has perdido tu don después de todo.


----------



## Burbujilimo (27 Jun 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Se acaba de girar, no has perdido tu don después de todo.



Pues mira que intento no darle thanks por lo tacaño que es él pero esta vez le voy a soltar uno por hacerme de "jato-canario de la mina"...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

a las ganas de trollear le llamais don , como estan las cabezas :ouch:

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 09:18 ----------

si llega a 7850 le meto cortos :no:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (27 Jun 2013)

Y lo contento que estás siendo la mascota exclusiva del hilo ¿que eh? y mira que hay más pretendientes.


----------



## Maravedi (27 Jun 2013)

Dentro de sacyr de nuevo


----------



## ghkghk (27 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder, pues cuando voy al mercadona si no las llevo yo no se mueven por mucho que les amenace o les intente sobornar.....
> 
> (chiste malo del día cubierto)
> 
> ...




No caigo...


----------



## TenienteDan (27 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Teniente, si sigue la estrategia del jato se vuelve loco.... No me joda....



No le falta razón, no le sobra razón. Gato Dixit ::


----------



## Maravedi (27 Jun 2013)

Y la patita con SAN


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (27 Jun 2013)

¿El 2,4 se está resistiendo un poco no le parece?


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

venga le metemos mas cortos 7795


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (27 Jun 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> ¿El 2,4 se está resistiendo un poco no le parece?



Me refiero más que a que se esté resistiendo, a que se podría resistir. Hablo de sacyr claro.


----------



## Tonto Simon (27 Jun 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> ¿El 2,4 se está resistiendo un poco no le parece?



Yo mientras no rompa los 2,40 con claridad no le meto otro paquete. El primero lo llevo desde 2,30


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

se esta confirmando la jran figura tecnica 

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 09:28 ----------

vamos coñio , bajistas arrasad :no:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (27 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se esta confirmando la jran figura tecnica



¿Pero nos va a decir de que jran figura se trata o va a improvisarla cuando ya haya sucedido el jran acontezimientoh?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> No caigo...



Cuantos barriles de petroleo me compro con una onza de oro....

¿Creéis que se ira a la zona verde donde ha estado durante 20 años?

Este gráfico lo interpreto de la siguiente forma, corregidme si me equivoco:

- Zona Roja Parón economía: Petroleo se abarata, oro se encarece por demanda como valor refugio (Algún heconomishta...el oro es un activo o u pasivo, ijnorante que soy  )

- Zona verde: Pensar en comprar oros....

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 09:32 ----------




TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> ¿Pero nos va a decir de que jran figura se trata o va a improvisarla cuando ya haya sucedido el jran acontezimientoh?



Cojones, se nota que es usted nuevo.....EL TRIÁNGULO COÑO, EL TRIANGULO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

bueno pero espero que se reconozca la trolleada con unos cuantos thanks 



un HCH de manual con su pullbackcito ayer los maximos en la clavicular :XX:

y los ejpertitos pensando que el rebote aun tenia recorrido :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2013)

ostrás jatencio, al menos esta vez no ha pintado el HCH cuando todavía se estaba formando el primer hombro....despues de una tendencia bajista. :Aplauso:


----------



## Abner (27 Jun 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Abner qué la distribución de la acumulación??
> desde dónde llevan la acumulación? 7000?
> gracias



No sabría decirlo con exactitud, me metieron mucho ruido a base de gaps, pero yo diría que tan lejos como entre la zona del 8100-8300.... Evidentemente, tomar con mucho escepticismo, sigo siendo un novato en esto al fin y al cabo. 

Lo que sí te digo,, es que el primer contacto con saldo neutral, pudo ser, precisamente en el 8364, pero después llegaron los laterales y los gaps, y ahí pudo pasar de todo.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

es un HCH ciento por ciento seguro , lo desvelo ahora para que el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista cruce lo cables a los ejpertitos y asi por fin acabar mi guerra de la unica manera posible , con la destruccion del ejercito de ejpertitos :no:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (27 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuantos barriles de petroleo me compro con una onza de oro....
> 
> ¿Creéis que se ira a la zona verde donde ha estado durante 20 años?
> 
> ...



Bromea supongo ienso:
Si el oro es suyo, le pertenece, es un activo como cualquier otra mercancia que ahora mismo se deprecia en su almacén.
Si se lo han prestado es pasivo... entonces estará encantado de devolverlo cuando haya bajado más aún y será un trinfador... si encuentra donde comprarlo barato.



muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno pero espero que se reconozca la trolleada con unos cuantos thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pregunto desde la ignorancia, ¿la C no debe sobresalir por encima de la línea entre H´s?


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

sinceramente veia recorrido hasta cerrar los gaps , pero el AT tiene estas cosas , ayer cuando me di cuenta de que los gringos no subirian tan brutalmente pense en ir a tocar la paralela de la jran bajista 7470 pero luego vi el maximo de la sesion y como ya dije al cierre tire unas lineas y fue entonces cuando pudo ver ese HCH de manual con su pullbackcito 

y es un HCH no os comais la cabeza , no le busqueis mas pies al gato o sereis aniquilados por vuestra falta de FED y humildad , sed humildes y aceptad la superior superioridad de MV el zahori :no:


----------



## ponzi (27 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuantos barriles de petroleo me compro con una onza de oro....
> 
> ¿Creéis que se ira a la zona verde donde ha estado durante 20 años?
> 
> ...



Mmm yo lo pondria dentro del activo como inventario....Eso si, el inventario si no se vende no da dinero y acarrea costes de almacenaje.Ahora si ese inventario esta financiado, la deuda iria al pasivo.El problema de esa grafica es que aunque el oro haya podido estar caro no se tiene en cuenta un pequeño detalle, el capex de las compañias petroleras no es el mismo hoy que en 1985 principalmente por las zonas de dificil acceso o por el tratamiento de los petroleos no convencionales,como las arenas bituminosas.Para que el barril caiga de precio la demanda de China tiene que caer en picado eso si muchas explotaciones dejaran de ser rentables como podria ser el caso de vaca muerta.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

veo que no hay thanks , sereis desagradecidos :ouch:


----------



## jopitxujo (27 Jun 2013)

Mediaset a contracorriente dando signos de fortaleza.


----------



## peseteuro (27 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> veo que no hay thanks , sereis desagradecidos :ouch:



Cuidado con ese HCH que puede ser un monstruo con 2 cabezas


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Jun 2013)

peseteuro dijo:


> Cuidado con ese HCH que puede ser un monstruo con 2 cabezas



jato, desde mi ignoransia y falta de conosimiento:
Yo veo una figura tesnica: El monstruo de tres cabezas.


----------



## peseteuro (27 Jun 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> jato, desde mi ignoransia y falta de conosimiento:
> Yo veo una figura tesnica: El monstruo de tres cabezas.



eh !! quedas reportado por llamarme Jato !!! ::


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

cuidado deben tener aquellos que no crean que eso es un HCH , porque ya rompio la clavicular y ya se produjo el pullback , es un HCH al 99%


----------



## pollastre (27 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> *cuidado deben tener aquellos que no crean que eso es un HCH*


----------



## peseteuro (27 Jun 2013)

peseteuro dijo:


> Vienen 3 cuartos de hora de rally, igual hasta tocamos los 7900 ...



:: :: :: ::

Bug del sistema !!que jodido es acertar con los timmings en el chicharribex c***es

::::::


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Jun 2013)

Como dije, me subí al mayor chicharro de la historia (descontando Bankia, Pop, prisa, ...).
De momento parece que vuelve a tomar fuerza. Espero que me dé otra buena alegría.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

seguid aplicando el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista :Aplauso:


----------



## paulistano (27 Jun 2013)

Muchos del hilo entraron en sacyr a estos niveles, tras aguantar en rojo el valor, espero que no lo suelten a la primera que vean que recuperan la pasta, en mi opinion merece la pena aguantarlas un poquito mas a ver.

Parece que despierta....2,40....


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

yo queria llegar a una ciudad a orillas del volga .. espera que eso no toca aun 

bueno señores si estan alcistas lo unico que teneis que hacer es soltar el papel y cargar cortos , se os esta advirtiendo , MV no es traidor :no:

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 10:36 ----------



que bonito es mi HCH


----------



## silverwindow (27 Jun 2013)

huele a podrido


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Gato, ahora van al cierre semanal..., momento de dejarles rebotar



olvidate de cierres semanales y demas mariconadas , lo que toca es caer duramente , si eso caer dentro de un canal bajista de pendiente descendente muy pronunciada :rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (27 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> olvidate de cierres semanales y demas mariconadas , lo que toca es caer duramente , si eso caer dentro de un canal bajista de pendiente descendente muy pronunciada :rolleye:




Játrapa, se lo digo con cariño gatuno: deje de hacer tontunás, porque se va a comer a contra el tramo final del secundario. 

Si Ud. opera con platita real, o en el mundo de los unicornios de Piranha con su papertrading felino, eso no lo sé (aunque lo sospecho :::: ).

Pero si por un casual opera en real y no quiere comerse 100 puntos al alza en el DAX (por aproximación, unos 200-250 puntos en ese chicharro de índice que Ud. dice operar, el Ibex) déjese de cortos y de hostias.

Ni siquiera le digo que se ponga largo. Tan sólo le digo que postergue sus cortos, al menos por hoy.

Que le van a hostiar, Gato.
Que se la va a comeeeeeer.

Gato malo.
¡ Gato malo !


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

ustec a los suyo don pollas , MV sabe lo que se hace , no pensara ustec que despues de tanto tiempo haciendo esas tontunas no se de lo que va el tema :no:

es mas para comprender el mercado es necesario hacer esas tontunas , intentar superar a los sistemah IA es casi imposible pero no para MV naci para acumular conocimiento en cantidades industriales :bla:


----------



## pollastre (27 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ustec a los suyo don pollas , MV sabe lo que se hace , no pensara ustec que despues de tanto tiempo haciendo esas tontunas no se de lo que va el tema :no:
> 
> es mas para comprender el mercado es necesario hacer esas tontunas , intentar superar a los sistemah IA es casi imposible pero no para MV naci para acumular conocimiento en cantidades industriales :bla:




K, whatever.... pero luego, si le pandorean, no venga pidiéndome el teléfono del veterinario más cercano a su casa ::


----------



## paulistano (27 Jun 2013)

compramos mas SAN!!

Que se acaban!!


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

se lo que hago , la bolsa es lo unico que puede estimular mi mente , sino fuera por eso , hace mucho que la hubiese olvidado :no:

nunca conoci algo tan complicado , un reto del tamaño de mi ego , a la medida de mi soberbia :no:

pero en este caso es una tonteria , es un HCH de manual , es perfecto , no admite discusion , solo debe uno aceptarlo y aprovecharlo :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> SE han picado el cierre Semanal.



que te olvides de esas chorradas , simplemente deja que caiga y no cierres los cortos hasta llegar al objetivo 6800 y tal vez caigan un poco mas 

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 11:11 ----------

venga soltamos esos cortos , dejemosles respirar un poco 7795-7725 :baba:

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 11:14 ----------

metemos larguitos 7730 , a por un rebotito :Baile:


----------



## Maravedi (27 Jun 2013)

Al final va a tener razón el jato y to


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

los gringos del sp500 y los europedos del eurostoxx50 van a querer cerrar sus gaps , probablemente lo consigan , pero el ibex no ya que cualquier recuperacion sera frenada por la clavicular 

esperamos ese rebotito a los 7850 para hoy o manaña temprano y entonces el brutal rally bajista :no:


----------



## paulistano (27 Jun 2013)

gapsitos, gapsitos everywhere....


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Jun 2013)

Conchita Velasco preparada en camerino...


----------



## pollastre (27 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Conchita Velasco preparada en camerino...




Pasando a maquillaje.... stage inminente ::


----------



## sr.anus (27 Jun 2013)

Buenisima noticia la de limitar los dividendos en el sector bancario, pandoro va de camino...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Conchita Velasco preparada en camerino...



venga al ruedo :Baile:


----------



## << 49 >> (27 Jun 2013)

sr.anus dijo:


> Buenisima noticia la de limitar los dividendos en el sector bancario, pandoro va de camino...



Venga, pero si eso ya lo están haciendo. Ahora mismo Santander hace al año cuatro dividendos flexibles de esos y BBVA dos.


----------



## paulistano (27 Jun 2013)

Sacyr o despegas ya o me pongo a llorar como ayer::

Vamos iaputa!!!

Por del rivero!!


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

soltamos largos 7730-7755

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 11:59 ----------

venga cortito 7755 :Baile:

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 12:03 ----------

un centimillo al turbo , bueno es :Baile:

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 12:05 ----------

podian haber sido 2 :ouch: 

bueno largo 7735 :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Jun 2013)

Misi, misi, jato...::


----------



## pollastre (27 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno largo 7735 :Baile:




¿ Se ha hecho caquita, játrapa ? Pero si todavía ni siquiera ha comenzado el tramo alcista ::


¿ Qué ha sido del HcH de hace tan sólo 10 minutos ? ¿ Se le ha luxado uno de los hombros, por ventura ?


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

el HCH sigue ahi , pero hay gaps por arriba que cerrar , ademas los cds acompañan , pero todo lo que sea tocar la clavicular sera motivo de cortos con tres cojones :no:


----------



## Maravedi (27 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sacyr o despegas ya o me pongo a llorar como ayer::
> 
> Vamos iaputa!!!
> 
> Por del rivero!!



Alguna noticia d la junta?


----------



## jopitxujo (27 Jun 2013)

¿Y con Gamesa qué hacemos?

¿Vendemos o acumulamos mas si rompe los últimos máximos?


----------



## itaka (27 Jun 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿Y con Gamesa qué hacemos?
> 
> ¿Vendemos o acumulamos mas si rompe los últimos máximos?



tb estoy indeciso, si entrar con stop justito o no, pq san las descarto


----------



## paulistano (27 Jun 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> Alguna noticia d la junta?



Ni idea....De la junta.

Pero esto nolo comenteis con nadie....:::fiufiu:

Dos fondos elevan los posiciones bajistas en Sacyr por encima del 2%
Los inversores bajistas han tomado posiciones en Sacyr durante la última semana y ya superan el 1,8% del capital. Una apuesta que responde a la escalada que han experimentado las acciones de la constructora en los últimos dos meses y que la han llevado a liderar las ganancias del Ibex 35 en el año. Sin embargo, estas inversiones a corto, a juicio de varios analistas, les pueden salir caras, ya que aún otorgan recorrido a la compañía que preside Manuel Manrique. Ayer, sin ir más lejos, encabezó el selectivo con una subida del 8,11%.


----------



## Ilustrador (27 Jun 2013)

Parece que Pepón va a visitar el Sálvame delús.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

que les den a los largos , cerramos 7735-7750 :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 12:49 ----------

7750 endiñamos mas cortos :Baile:


----------



## Cascooscuro (27 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que les den a los largos , cerramos 7735-7750 :fiufiu:
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 12:49 ----------
> 
> 7750 endiñamos mas cortos :Baile:



jato estese quieto! Que me rompe las estrategias!


----------



## paulistano (27 Jun 2013)

Amonoh alcihtasssss

Ghk, vaya preparand el gif de gamesaaaa


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

no opongais resistencia alcistas , mas dura sera la caida :no:

no desafieis a MV atila de los mercados :no:


----------



## ghkghk (27 Jun 2013)




----------



## alimon (27 Jun 2013)

Buenos días. Hay que ver lo bien que se duerme cuando uno tiene todas sus posiciones cerradas (excepto sacyres y felgueras)

Enga, les dejo este regalito, para animar a la afición bajista:

Los ‘hedge funds’ inducirán en el Ibex 35 caídas cercanas al 3% a lo largo del verano


----------



## ghkghk (27 Jun 2013)

"Cerdos salvajes"... Joder, al final trabajar en un hedge será similar a ser político. Quizá no tan sucio, pero casi.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Jun 2013)

el dax anda muy rezagado


----------



## Krim (27 Jun 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Buenos días. Hay que ver lo bien que se duerme cuando uno tiene todas sus posiciones cerradas (excepto sacyres y felgueras)
> 
> Enga, les dejo este regalito, para animar a la afición bajista:
> 
> Los ‘hedge funds’ inducirán en el Ibex 35 caídas cercanas al 3% a lo largo del verano



Vale...y el otro 27% (aprox) de caída? ¿Quién lo inducirá? ¿Justin Bieber?


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Jun 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿Y con Gamesa qué hacemos?
> 
> ¿Vendemos o acumulamos mas si rompe los últimos máximos?



Indeciso ando también con un +10% otra vez.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Jun 2013)




----------



## pocoyoyo (27 Jun 2013)

Hoy se cierra en 7800,me lo acaba de decir emilio motin.


----------



## paulistano (27 Jun 2013)

mother of god el san que malito está....algo le pasa...

voy a tener que cambiar de valor fetiche....a telefonicaaaa:XX:


----------



## ghkghk (27 Jun 2013)

Vaya volumen en CAF. Se suelen negociar unos 6-7.000 títulos.

Son casi las 14h y estamos en 200 y algo...


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Jun 2013)




----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



:XX: pero es inutil :abajo:


----------



## alimon (27 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Vale...y el otro 27% (aprox) de caída? ¿Quién lo inducirá? ¿Justin Bieber?



Hombre yo creo que si leemos bien el tema, se refiere a caidas intradia del 3%.

Si acumulamos 3 mesecillos así,pues facilmente se llega a ese 2xxxx%

No obstante la variable Justin Bieber no hay que olvidarla, que la última vez que pillé carne en un garito, con todo el tema alcista a más no poder, el puto dj puso eso de "baby, baby wououoooooooooo" y aquello bajó en picado de tal manera que riase usté de crash del 87.


----------



## inversobres (27 Jun 2013)

Mv a lo tuyo ya sabes....

Siguen estirando y hoy dato de vivienda y paro semanal. Desearan que salga malo claro...sino a carpatos le da un mal.


----------



## paulistano (27 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que les den a los largos , cerramos 7735-7750 :fiufiu:
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 12:49 ----------
> 
> 7750 endiñamos mas cortos :Baile:




Nos descojonamos porque sabemos que sus operaciones no las lleva a cabo, pero es que no me diga que no es curioso, que si se hiciese lo contrario a lo que ustec dice, las ganancias serían cojonudas....no hay día que no se coma 30 puntitos a la contra, siendo generososienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

llevo hoy muchisimos puntos a favor y a la contra ahora mismo realmente no llevo na porque el mercao no pue subir 

olvidaos de que los datos macro malos consigan hacer peponear a los mercaos , todo el tema del QE ya esta decidido asi que lo malo vuelve a ser malo


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



:XX::XX: a las 14:30H


----------



## j.w.pepper (27 Jun 2013)

Las sacyres llevan toda la jornada pululando en los 2,37 - 2,38, a ver si se animan, venga hedge funds diabólicos, comprad.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Jun 2013)




----------



## paulistano (27 Jun 2013)

Dale pepon, dale.....como ayer.....a por el verde!!!


Amonoh alcistasssssss

Comprad todos que Pandoro esta entretenido ahora....

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 14:35 ----------

Joder gamesa........glups.....


----------



## inversobres (27 Jun 2013)

Joder no se os pasa la fiebre ni a tortas... Descabezamiento total.

Al pilon.


----------



## paulistano (27 Jun 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Las sacyres llevan toda la jornada pululando en los 2,37 - 2,38, a ver si se animan, venga hedge funds diabólicos, comprad.




Acumulacion.....leo por ahi que CMF que no sequienes son han comprado mas de 600.000 titulos y no han vndido ni uno.....


Atentos al despertar de la bestia::


----------



## jopitxujo (27 Jun 2013)

Entre Mediaset y Gamesa me están alegrando un poco el día.

¿Alguien tiene noticias de Mediaset para ese +7%?


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Jun 2013)

¿por qué el dax está tan perroflauter?


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

es inutil gaceleridos :abajo:


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Jun 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Entre Mediaset y Gamesa me están alegrando un poco el día.
> 
> ¿Alguien tiene noticias de Mediaset para ese +7%?



Mediaset España y Atresmedia suben en bolsa tras una sentencia de la UE - Yahoo! Finanzas España


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


>


----------



## Krim (27 Jun 2013)

Ya en verde. Con el jato corto, todo es posible .


----------



## jopitxujo (27 Jun 2013)

Gamesa un 7%.


----------



## hydra69 (27 Jun 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Gamesa un 7%.


----------



## Janus (27 Jun 2013)

Peponian todo el que quieran pero los bancos y TimoF bajando. El dinero no es tonto y así no se va a ningún sitio.

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 15:14 ----------

Grecia perdiendo su directriz alcista. Ojo.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Peponian todo el que quieran pero los bancos y TimoF bajando. El dinero no es tonto y así no se va a ningún sitio.



Será aquí, porque en USA son los bancos los que más subidas se están anotando.

El ibex está en fase mierdo, es que ni lo miro. Es perder el tiempo invertir el dinero aquí y sobre todo en los grandes valores y dice mucho de él si cuando toca subidas mira para otro lado.


----------



## Janus (27 Jun 2013)

El SP sube un +0,58%. Recuerden la regla no escrita de que generalmente se cumple que cuando abre subiendo más del +0,75% .... suele ponerse en la sesión en +1,5%.

Queda un poquito para despulgar el asado de gacelo. Un poco más arriba, hay cortos confiables.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El SP sube un +0,58%. Recuerden la regla no escrita de que generalmente se cumple que cuando abre subiendo más del +0,75% .... suele ponerse en la sesión en +1,5%.
> 
> Queda un poquito para despulgar el asado de gacelo. Un poco más arriba, hay cortos confiables.



No lo descarto, pero como los 1640 los sostenga durante un buen tiempo, nos vamos a máximos


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

bueno ya hemos almorzado :baba: me acabo de servir un ron con coca cola , veremos si tienen huevos de superar la clavicular :no:


----------



## alimon (27 Jun 2013)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Gamesa un 7%.



y yo saliendome ayer ::::


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Jun 2013)

el jato ha desaparecido????

no he dicho nada....


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno ya hemos almorzado :baba: me acabo de servir un ron con coca cola , veremos si tienen huevos de superar la clavicular :no:


----------



## inversobres (27 Jun 2013)

Pues lo estan dejando justito en la apertura. Aun queda el dato de las cuatro.

Ya dije que queda tela de cortar.


----------



## paulistano (27 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Acumulacion.....leo por ahi que CMF que no sequienes son han comprado mas de 600.000 titulos y no han vndido ni uno.....
> 
> 
> Atentos al despertar de la bestia::



Capital markets....800.000 compradas....0 vendidas.

De sacyr


----------



## inversobres (27 Jun 2013)

Dicho y hecho. El dow ha recuperado 500 puntos esta semana.


----------



## jopitxujo (27 Jun 2013)

Ahora que he cerrado los cortos de cobertura seguro que se da la vuelta y me trago enterita la vuelta.8:


----------



## Krim (27 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Capital markets....800.000 compradas....0 vendidas.
> 
> De sacyr



Yo creo que si performaos el techo del 18/6 ya está liada.


----------



## hydra69 (27 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Capital markets....800.000 compradas....0 vendidas.
> 
> De sacyr



Ahí vamos....


----------



## inversobres (27 Jun 2013)

Otro dia de cierre en maximos. El hilo esta ilegible y los buenos ausentes. 

Sigo viendo los maximos historicos del SP para julio.

Sigan así.::


----------



## Janus (27 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No lo descarto, pero como los 1640 los sostenga durante un buen tiempo, nos vamos a máximos



Ese es el nivel clave más menos filtro. Buen ojo.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Jun 2013)

Y menudos dos días que hay por delante,

viernes , cierre de semana y el lunes , apertura de mes.

Pueden hacer virguerías.


----------



## Janus (27 Jun 2013)

El buen guiso se hace a fuego lento. Se ha bajado tanto que unas subidas importantes no deshacen el sesgo de origen. Ese es el cresting del gacelo.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Jun 2013)

Hay orgía alcista en ciertos valores.


----------



## Krim (27 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El buen guiso se hace a fuego lento. Se ha bajado tanto que unas subidas importantes no deshacen el sesgo de origen. Ese es el cresting del gacelo.



No lo dudo. Pero mientras tanto, cojamos los pipos que se caen por el camino. Que no son pocos.


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Jun 2013)

Sr. Janus, ¿volvió a entrar en Gamesa?
Servidor volvió a las andadas.
¿Cómo la ve?


----------



## Antigona (27 Jun 2013)

He entrado al Santander largo en los 4.92, vamos a ver si superamos los 5 como ayer, y pasado mañana cobro dividendo... A ver qué tal.


----------



## Janus (27 Jun 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Sr. Janus, ¿volvió a entrar en Gamesa?
> Servidor volvió a las andadas.
> ¿Cómo la ve?



Estaba esperando a ver si se atrevía a pulsar los máximos y ver si se podía meter un corto. Sin embargo, se los ha pulido como si nada así que ni corto .......... ni largo. Me bajé cuando lo canté.

Tiene una fuerza enorme porque su comportamiento relativo respecto al IBEX es muy bueno. A estas alturas ya no tiene sentido entrar porque hay riesgo probable de corrección importante para purgar parte de las subidas, vamos el x4 que nos llevamos.

Yo no soy alcista en las bolsas ahora mismo. Espero confirmaciones para ser bajista pero alcista no soy.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (27 Jun 2013)

Otro máximo en sacyr en 2,429 como el día 18.
Vamoooos


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Jun 2013)

hay dividendo en el SAN????


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

aqui lo que importa es no cerrar por encima de la clavicular :rolleye:


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Jun 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Otro máximo en sacyr en 2,429 como el día 18.
> Vamoooos



Después de unos días de sufrimiento, por fin entro en ganancias con Sacyr (entré a 2,38).


----------



## Janus (27 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> aqui lo que importa es no cerrar por encima de la clavicular :rolleye:



Tú bajista y la bolsa alcista, no falla.


----------



## Antigona (27 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Tú bajista y la bolsa alcista, no falla.



Es un crack el colega, no da una.

Me río yo de estos supuestos analistas técnicos que no tienen ni idea de estadística.

Para eso prefiero dejarme llevar por el análisis fundamental y por las noticias y mi interpretación de la realidad.

"Clavicular", "Hombros", "Cabeza y hombres", "Tripe hora Bruja" dios santo qué de estupideces.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

ya le digo señor janus 

pero aqui se juegan los rewards grandes , ya le saque bastantes pipos por la mañana :fiufiu:

segunda copa de cuba libre y no olvideis que ya por la mañana lo dije que atacariamos nuevamente los 7850 pero que solo seria un ataque mas a la clavicular del HCH :bla:

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 16:15 ----------

antigonada se rie , pero la operacion es muy sencilla , se mantienen los cortos siempre que el cierre no se produzca por encima de la clavicular :Baile:


----------



## hydra69 (27 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya le digo señor janus
> 
> pero aqui se juegan los rewards grandes , ya le saque bastantes pipos por la mañana :fiufiu:
> 
> ...




Eres el puto amo,jato aciertas todas solo hay que hacer lo contrario a lo que escribes.::


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (27 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno ya hemos almorzado :baba: *me acabo de servir un ron con coca cola* , veremos si tienen huevos de superar la clavicular :no:





muertoviviente dijo:


> ya le digo señor janus
> 
> pero aqui se juegan los rewards grandes , ya le saque bastantes pipos por la mañana :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



O eres un fantasma o eres un alcoholico, o ambas.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Eres el puto amo,jato aciertas todas solo hay que hacer lo contrario a lo que escribes.::



deja ya la bromita que tenia unos cortos de ayer en 7820 que cerre en 7800 y otros 7795 cerrados en 7725 ademas de otros pipeos , pero en algun momento hay que dejar el pipeo porque la direccion fuelte se va a reanudar


----------



## jopitxujo (27 Jun 2013)

Janus ¿cómo ces Trina?
Puede estar rompiendo al alza la última correción que la ha hecho en un canal bajista. Le falta la quinta onda de la subida que lleva desde diciembre.


----------



## paulistano (27 Jun 2013)

Sacyr putita quiero cierre por encima de 45!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> O eres un fantasma o eres un alcoholico, o ambas.



son el par de copitas de la semana chaval , bueno tres porque queda un poquito en la botella de bacardi :Baile:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (27 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> son el par de copitas de la semana chaval , bueno tres porque queda un poquito en la botella de bacardi :Baile:



Oh claro, EL PAR de copitas de la semana. Mejor tomatelas seguidas para que se note algo, pero yo tranki que veo que controlas :bla:
A ver si con el mareillo aciertas, suerte


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Jun 2013)

Madre mía, que parrillada de cortos están haciendo...


----------



## Krim (27 Jun 2013)

pollastre a las 11 AM dijo:


> Játrapa, se lo digo con cariño gatuno: deje de hacer tontunás, porque se va a comer a contra el tramo final del secundario.
> 
> Si Ud. opera con platita real, o en el mundo de los unicornios de Piranha con su papertrading felino, eso no lo sé (aunque lo sospecho :::: ).
> 
> ...



Porque a veces, un simple thanks no basta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2013)

Antigona dijo:


> Es un crack el colega, no da una.
> 
> *A*) Me río yo de estos supuestos analistas técnicos que no tienen ni idea de estadística.
> 
> ...



*A)*





*B)*







*C)*


----------



## hydra69 (27 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *
> A)*
> B)
> C)



te faltó este...


Spoiler


----------



## inversobres (27 Jun 2013)

Queda claro, NF=MV. No sigo porque seguro que me banean, pero alguno de los grandes tiene doble personalidad como minimo.

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 16:36 ----------

Otra hostia mas y ponen al VIX cerca de minimos. Tenemos garantizada una vuelta a maximos del SP, triste pero cierto.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Comprad, que nos vamos de peponians...
> 
> *1600,.. 1625*



Y lo próximo ya es 1640 . A ese punto le tengo ya mucho respeto.


----------



## paulistano (27 Jun 2013)

Alguien lleva 125 punto en contra....??? 

Misi misi....


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Alguien lleva 125 punto en contra....???
> 
> Misi misi....


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (27 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Queda claro, NF=MV. No sigo porque seguro que me banean, pero alguno de los grandes tiene doble personalidad como minimo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 16:36 ----------
> 
> Otra hostia mas y ponen al VIX cerca de minimos. Tenemos garantizada una vuelta a maximos del SP, triste pero cierto.



Yo creo que el 1620 no lo pasan así como así. 
Además me acabo de hacer con un etf ligado al VIX, ya les contare.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Queda claro, NF=MV. No sigo porque seguro que me banean, pero alguno de los grandes tiene doble personalidad como minimo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 16:36 ----------
> 
> Otra hostia mas y ponen al VIX cerca de minimos. Tenemos garantizada una vuelta a maximos del SP, triste pero cierto.




Dicen que hay un universo paralelo donde tenemos un doble. Este hilo es una singularidad, un universo ortogonal a este en el que todos somos multinicks del resto. Una vez que lo entienes, te lo pasas muy bien en él.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

estas gacelillas no saben que MV es el owned :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (27 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Játrapa, se lo digo con cariño gatuno: deje de hacer tontunás, porque se va a comer a contra el tramo final del secundario.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





muertoviviente dijo:


> *ustec a los suyo don pollas , MV sabe lo que se hace , no pensara ustec que despues de tanto tiempo haciendo esas tontunas no se de lo que va el tema :no:*
> 
> es mas para comprender el mercado es necesario hacer esas tontunas , intentar superar a los sistemah IA es casi imposible pero no para MV naci para acumular conocimiento en cantidades industriales :bla:





pollastre dijo:


> K, whatever.... pero luego, si le pandorean, no venga pidiéndome el teléfono del veterinario más cercano a su casa ::





muertoviviente dijo:


> *se lo que hago , la bolsa es lo unico que puede estimular mi mente , sino fuera por eso , hace mucho que la hubiese olvidado :no:*
> 
> nunca conoci algo tan complicado , un reto del tamaño de mi ego , a la medida de mi soberbia :no:
> 
> pero en este caso es una tonteria , es un HCH de manual , es perfecto , no admite discusion , solo debe uno aceptarlo y aprovecharlo :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Dicen que hay un universo paralelo donde tenemos un doble. Este hilo es una singularidad, un universo ortogonal a este en el que todos somos multinicks del resto. Una vez que lo entienes, te lo pasas muy bien en él.



orto-gonal . no le digo yo que no sea ortogonal 

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 16:47 ----------

hola flanderERRE que tal como lo llevas , te lo pasas pipa he pezkeñin :Baile:


----------



## inversobres (27 Jun 2013)

Bertok esta para ti: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-documental-y-libros-imprescindibles.html


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

tercera y ultima copa , como buen lonchafinista no queda ni gota en la botella y bueno parece que el ibex no quiere subir mas , pareciese como si no pudiese cerrar por encima de cierta clavicular de cierto HCH :fiufiu:


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> orto-gonal . no le digo yo que no sea ortogonal
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 16:47 ----------
> 
> hola flanderERRE que tal como lo llevas , te lo pasas pipa he pezkeñin :Baile:



hamijo, ¿cómo va el Gap del eurostoc?
¿Lo habemos cerrao?
Tiempo ha que no lo cita.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

El gap de siempre en 2550 ya esta cerrado pero tenemos nuevo gap por arriba :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 16:56 ----------

me empieza a entrar la risa tonta viendo al ibex , si es que eso de que habia un HCH al final va a ser verdad :XX:

o seran los cubas libres


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (27 Jun 2013)

A mi la teoría esa de que los gap se cierran... me suena muy chusquera.
Es como cuando se dice que todos los pimientos que no son rojos son verdes, no se si me explico.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (27 Jun 2013)

Porcierto, me he salido de Sacyr, tanta tontería para superar el 2,42 buff me he ido en 2,41 y ya no se si salsearé más con este chicharro.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

primero en 6640 no hay gap , segundo los gaps en indices siempre se cierran pero es dificil saber cuando , pero en torno a ellos se pueden construir buenas estrategias


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (27 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> primero en 6640 no hay gap , segundo *los gaps en indices siempre se cierran* pero es dificil saber cuando , pero en torno a ellos se pueden construir buenas estrategias



:bla:
¿Y cual es el fundamento de eso? 
Porque hay pimientos amarillos también ¿sabe?


----------



## TenienteDan (27 Jun 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> A mi la teoría esa de que los gap se cierran... me suena muy chusquera.
> Es como cuando se dice que todos los pimientos que no son rojos son verdes, no se si me explico.



Es cierto que se cierran.

Pero pueden quedar abiertos durante años. 

Lo que hace falta saber es el porcentaje que se cierra en X tiempo.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> :bla:
> ¿Y cual es el fundamento de eso?
> Porque hay pimientos amarillos también ¿sabe?





sino ves la estrategia te la explico :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (27 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> primero en 6640 no hay gap , segundo los gaps en indices siempre se cierran *pero es dificil saber cuando *, pero en torno a ellos se pueden construir buenas estrategias



Cierto, dando tiempo todos los GAP se cierran :Aplauso:

IBEX 2000 12.000 puntos
IBEX 2002: 5.400
IBEX 2007: 15.800
IBEX 2012: 6.000

En 12 años se han cerrado todos los GAP ::.

No se da cuenta de la perogrullada que ha dicho :XX::XX:

Estrategia MV, esperar 12 años que ya cerrará el GAP


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

no digas chorradas flander , no voy a estar esperando a que se cierre un gap , utilizando otras herramientas tecnicas voy ganando platita pero si se presenta la oportunidad de cierre de gap pues se aprovecha , este flander :ouch:


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (27 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> sino ves la estrategia te la explico :fiufiu:



Lo veo un poco recargado, quizá ustec lleve unos 3 cubatas de ventaja para interpretar una estrategia a partír de ese grafo.

Lo que yo busco es una respuesta fundamentada de que "los gaps se cierran". No una mantra basado en la demostración de que todos los gaps que hemos visto después se han cerrado.
Es como si estándo el cielo azúl decimos; ummm cielo azul... habrá tormenta.
Pues habrá, si, en algún momento el índice volverá a pasar por ese nivel pero esa conclusión no tiene fundamento.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Jun 2013)

Hoy me está haciendo gracia el jato.


----------



## Abner (27 Jun 2013)

Joder, no me había fijado que el jato lleva en el foro desde 2006. 

¡Calópez, en el nombre de Dios, sal de ese nick!


----------



## FranR (27 Jun 2013)

Póngase cómodo........


7835 .... insistiendo, como pandoro con JJJ


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

porque como ya dijo flander , todos los gaps se cierran , solo es como una herramienta mas , no vamos a estar construyendo nuestras estrategias solo a base de gaps , tambien con bajistas , alcistas , fibonazis


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (27 Jun 2013)

Fibronazi


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Póngase cómodo........
> 
> 
> 7835 .... insistiendo, como pandoro con JJJ





8:


----------



## hydra69 (27 Jun 2013)

ostia sacyr.......

poke zeño poke..


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> 6640 es un punto de cita.



6920 y 6500


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (27 Jun 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> ostia sacyr.......
> 
> poke zeño poke..



¿que pasa?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (27 Jun 2013)

a mas de uno le digo 









(de buen rollo)


----------



## hydra69 (27 Jun 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> ¿que pasa?



Supongo que será para saltar stops..por que ha sido una buena limpieza de bajos.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

vacaciones es lo que necesito :ouch: ya voy mamao


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Jun 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Fibronazi



pelicula muy curiosa.


----------



## itaka (27 Jun 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Supongo que será para saltar stops..por que ha sido una buena limpieza de bajos.



pues me han saltado, putos tanto sufrimiento para esto. xDDDD


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Verá, hay algunas excepciones que dificultan la aseveración; por ejemplo, en el Ibex hay un hueco en 3500 (+/-) hablo de memoria, y otro en 1800, que aún no se han cerrado... pero que se cerrarán con esta crisis. Cuando los vea cerrados, dudará menos al usar la afirmación: Los huecos están ahí para ser cerrados.
> 
> Seguramente el Jones tiene un hueco entre 40 y 100 de los años 30, que tb será testado en esta crisis.



años 30 ::


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (27 Jun 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Verá, hay algunas excepciones que dificultan la aseveración; por ejemplo, en el Ibex hay un hueco en 3500 (+/-) hablo de memoria, y otro en 1800, que aún no se han cerrado... pero que se cerrarán con esta crisis. Cuando los vea cerrados, dudará menos al usar la afirmación: *Los huecos están ahí para ser cerrados.*
> 
> Seguramente el Jones tiene un hueco entre 40 y 100 de los años 30, que tb será testado en esta crisis.



Hombre... si todos los huecos están ahí para ser cerrados es una discusión muy antigua que no viene a cuento en este hilo de bolsa. :XX:

Evidentemente con el tiempo todos los gaps serán cerrados (si el indice dura lo suficiente) pero hay las mismas probabilidades de volver a cerrar un gap que de pasar de nuevo por un punto de NO-GAP.
Pensar que el índice va a hacer tal o cual movimiento "para cerrar el GAP" es pura superstición, salvo que se demuestre lo contrario.
Porsupuesto, cada uno es libre de tener las supersticiones que le parezcan.

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 17:39 ----------

Les dejo hasta la noche, me llevo el paraguas por si le da por cerrar el GAP de "periodos sin lluvia" aunque hace un sol de la ostia.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

nada mas que disir , no olvideis que MV es el owned :XX:

tambor , no te enteras de na , en parte tienes razon pero eso no tiene la menor importancia 

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 17:47 ----------

lo que importa es lo que pueda pasar a partir del cierre de un gap , lo de que los gaps siempre se cierran no tiene ninguna importancia en terminos operativos :no:


----------



## peseteuro (27 Jun 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Hombre... si todos los huecos están ahí para ser cerrados es una discusión muy antigua que no viene a cuento en este hilo de bolsa. :XX:
> 
> Evidentemente con el tiempo todos los gaps serán cerrados (si el indice dura lo suficiente) pero hay las mismas probabilidades de volver a cerrar un gap que de pasar de nuevo por un punto de NO-GAP.
> Pensar que el índice va a hacer tal o cual movimiento "para cerrar el GAP" es pura superstición, salvo que se demuestre lo contrario.
> ...





Pues porque si todos creen en esa teoría operarán en la misma dirección para aprovechar el fenómeno de "cierre de gap" y una vez que está cerrado hacen la operación inversa. 

Y al final se convierte en una teoría válida pero sólo por creencias extendidas.

Lo mismo que 1 año antes de elecciones la bolsa siempre sube.

Es un mecanismo retroalimentado


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (27 Jun 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ypZb9bgLKBA[/YOUTUBE]

"i love indicators, fibonacci numbers in pink and bollinger in blue"

:XX: :XX:


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Jun 2013)

Hoy ha entrado mucho volumen en Gamesa.


----------



## paulistano (27 Jun 2013)

Una profecía autocumplida, vamos.....


----------



## pollastre (27 Jun 2013)

Krim dijo:


> Porque a veces, un simple thanks no basta.




No puedo por menos que reconocerle, que me ha hecho soltar unas carcajadas cuando he visto este post ::::

No obstante, convendrá Ud. en que el játrapa era un blanco fácil hoy... sólo espero que haya operado como siempre, en paper-mierding, y de verdad no haya perdido platita el animalico 

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 18:39 ----------




FranR dijo:


>





No sea malo con el gato.... se le advirtió adecuada y convenientemente, pero su séptimo sentido gatuno estaba ligeramente aturdido para ese entonces.

Gato malo...


¡ Gato malo ! 

::::

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 18:43 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> lo de que los gaps siempre se cierran no tiene ninguna importancia en terminos operativos :no:





Hacía tiempo que no le veía decir algo con sentido, játrapa... recuerde que, de cuando en cuando, tiene que esforzarse en mantener la ficción de que realmente sabe de lo que está hablando.

Por cierto, espero que no haya puesto platita real en la mesa hoy... porque si ha puesto su dinero donde estaba su boca, habrá pasado un mal rato con -90 a contra... y eso en el DAX, que traducidos al Ibex guarro, mire Ud. ni siquiera me voy a molestar en sacar la gráfica para ver en qué se ha traducido.

Respect, játrapa.


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Jun 2013)

Por desempalagar:
Bárcenas se lo llevan a la trena.


----------



## tarrito (27 Jun 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Por desempalagar:
> Bárcenas se lo llevan a la trena.



éste es capaz de reservar el viernes 1 hora en A3 de 21.00 a 22.00 para ser concretos ... y largar TODO lo que sabe en directo para el mundo-mundial :baba: :8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> éste es capaz de reservar el viernes 1 hora en A3 de 21.00 a 22.00 para ser concretos ... y largar TODO lo que sabe en directo para el mundo-mundial :baba: :8:



no caerá la breva...


----------



## tarrito (27 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> no caerá la breva...



no me sea negatif y rece para que así sea :no:

edito: 
para que vea que le aprecio ... supongamos que usted se quedó corto y abierto para el lunes :X


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Jun 2013)

S&P 500 Has Best 3-Day Rally Since January on Economy - Bloomberg


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Jun 2013)

Y el ORO continúa guaneando, como si se hubiera puesto largo el Jato.


----------



## itaka (27 Jun 2013)

como veis para mañana sacyr ? , me saltaron los spot en la barrida que hicieron al final, pero con tan buena que me deje 40 acciones (uno que no sabe ni lo que tiene).
yo creo que ahora comenzara a despertar la bestia pero vamos, cualquier comentario de los expertos se agradece.

igual como el apocalipsis esta por llegar a la vuelta de la esquina hasta he tenido suerte que salten los stops


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> S&P 500 Has Best 3-Day Rally Since January on Economy - Bloomberg



Pos mira que bien,no? Noticias para calentar al personal..... the end is nigh...







---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 19:27 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> Y el ORO continúa guaneando, como si se hubiera puesto largo el Jato.



Y la plata no....WTH!


----------



## paulistano (27 Jun 2013)

itaka dijo:


> como veis para mañana sacyr ? , me saltaron los spot en la barrida que hicieron al final, pero con tan buena que me deje 40 acciones (uno que no sabe ni lo que tiene).
> yo creo que ahora comenzara a despertar la bestia pero vamos, cualquier comentario de los expertos se agradece.
> 
> igual como el apocalipsis esta por llegar a la vuelta de la esquina hasta he tenido suerte que salten los stops



Sacyr, como chicharro que es..... Es impredecible. 

Si estaría bien ver el volumen...ha sido superior al de otros días?

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 19:41 ----------

Por cierto he leído por ahí que si san daba dividendo... No os lieis, lo da, pero digamos que hasta el 15 de julio no se puede hacer efectivo.


----------



## hydra69 (27 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Sacyr, como chicharro que es..... Es impredecible.
> 
> Si estaría bien ver el volumen...ha sido superior al de otros días?



Superior que en días de caidas... 7 minolles y medio de acciones.pero la vela que ha dejado...es un doji.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2013)

Show us what you got when the mother fucking beat drops!!!

[YOUTUBE]62QvuuFantU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krim (27 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> No puedo por menos que reconocerle, que me ha hecho soltar unas carcajadas cuando he visto este post ::::
> 
> No obstante, convendrá Ud. en que el játrapa era un blanco fácil hoy... sólo espero que haya operado como siempre, en paper-mierding, y de verdad no haya perdido platita el animalico
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 18:39 ----------



Muy fácil, pero eso es lo que lo hace tan divertido. Joder...¡Si hasta yo me he sacado una pasta hoy con los largos!


----------



## ghkghk (27 Jun 2013)

Ebro Foods ha confirmado el doble suelo que anticipé. Ahora imagino que seguirá lo de todas las que entran al Ibex desde el MC... un día o dos de inercia, y para abajo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crash (27 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Por cierto he leído por ahí que si san daba dividendo... No os lieis, lo da, pero digamos que hasta el 15 de julio no se puede hacer efectivo.



Del pdf de la web del Santander, me pregunto si esto:



> El precio del compromiso de compra de
> derechos se calculará teniendo en cuenta el valor de cotización de la acción
> Santander de los días 4,5,8,9 y 10 de julio.



Podría influir en algun tipo de "movimiento artificial" al alza o a la baja de la cotización, vamos que les interese alto o bajo durante esos dias.


----------



## bertok (27 Jun 2013)

Gacelillas, comprad que se os escapan. Es la oportunidad de vuestras vidas.

El SP en 1620 y el culibex en los 7800 pelaos :XX::XX::XX:

Al final voy a pecar de optimismo con la que va a caer ::


----------



## juanfer (27 Jun 2013)

Crash dijo:


> Del pdf de la web del Santander, me pregunto si esto:
> 
> 
> 
> Podría influir en algun tipo de "movimiento artificial" al alza o a la baja de la cotización, vamos que les interese alto o bajo durante esos dias.



Antes, en mi epoca de gacela, yo entraba en el santander para cambiar plusvis por dividendo, pero claro era un mete saca de 1 2 o 3 días, tantos días para cobrar el dividendo no lo veo claro, me temo lo peor.

Julio va a ser el mes más interesante que los 6 anterior porque veremos movimientos en los indices ibex, dax de más de 1500 pipos, y no precisamente en el lado largo.


----------



## Crash (27 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Antes, en mi epoca de gacela, yo entraba en el santander para cambiar plusvis por dividendo, pero claro era un mete saca de 1 2 o 3 días, tantos días para cobrar el dividendo no lo veo claro, me temo lo peor.
> 
> Julio va a ser el mes más interesante que los 6 anterior porque veremos movimientos en los indices ibex, dax de más de 1500 pipos, y no precisamente en el lado largo.



Estoy de acuerdo. La pregunta era más que nada porqué prefiero ponerme corto en 5 que en 4,80€, por ejemplo. Y si se puede dar una "manipulación" porqué de la cotización de esos dias sale el precio de derechos (o lo que sea), pues interesa.


----------



## alimon (27 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Gacelillas, comprad que se os escapan. Es la oportunidad de vuestras vidas.
> 
> El SP en 1620 y el culibex en los 7800 pelaos :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Al final voy a pecar de optimismo con la que va a caer ::



Aqui la gacelilla ha metido un largo al DJ en 15016, pa salirme en 15055 antes del partido de España, pero le van a dar por culo a los Usanos, aunque me saque 15 asqueros pips.


----------



## juanfer (27 Jun 2013)

Crash dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo. La pregunta era más que nada porqué prefiero ponerme corto en 5 que en 4,80€, por ejemplo. Y si se puede dar una "manipulación" porqué de la cotización de esos dias sale el precio de derechos (o lo que sea), pues interesa.



Cuidado porque el ponerse corto tienes que pagar los dividendos, lo veo arriesgado.


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Jun 2013)

Casi viernes!


----------



## bertok (27 Jun 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Aqui la gacelilla ha metido un largo al DJ en 15016, pa salirme en 15055 antes del partido de España, pero le van a dar por culo a los Usanos, aunque me saque 15 asqueros pips.



no merece la pena arriesgar aurelios en estos movimientos contracorriente :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 19:36 ----------

Yeeeeeap

[YOUTUBE]NbiVJw4Ioic[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2013)

Que crack la niña!!!

Si fuese del jurado vigiliaría cada esquina de aqui a unos años... :fiufiu:


----------



## egarenc (27 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> no merece la pena arriesgar aurelios en estos movimientos contracorriente :fiufiu:
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 19:36 ----------
> 
> ...



chorraco de voz, como se nota la gente que ha estudiao canto


----------



## bertok (27 Jun 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> chorraco de voz, como se nota la gente que ha estudiao canto



La ponemos de bocina en la puerta del bunker ::::::


----------



## pollastre (27 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Casi viernes!




Aaaaaaay truchón revenante ::::


----------



## egarenc (27 Jun 2013)

x cierto, la selección muy acabada, no? final de triciclo?


----------



## Janus (27 Jun 2013)

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii



:8::cook::rolleye::::vomito: : 8:


----------



## ghkghk (27 Jun 2013)

Estoy flipando con Arbeloa. Pases, regates, llegadas a la línea de fondo, centros con efecto a la cabeza de los delanteros... Tiene cosas del mejor Cafu y el mejor Alves.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Estoy flipando con Arbeloa. Pases, regates, llegadas a la línea de fondo, centros con efecto a la cabeza de los delanteros... Tiene cosas del mejor Cafu y el mejor Alves.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Que graciosete.....:XX: :XX:

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 23:07 ----------

A Mata le está troleando Xavi.... no le deja sacar corners ::


----------



## bertok (27 Jun 2013)

¿cómo va el Farsa ::?


----------



## Krim (27 Jun 2013)

Gerard Piqué: "Tenia que intentarlo....y si colaba?"


----------



## pollastre (27 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :8::cook::rolleye::::vomito: : 8:



Wtf, DONete ?

Ha visto algún marciano ?

Tu cabeza un portaaviones !!!


----------



## tarrito (27 Jun 2013)

Jato! ponga orden en el hilo ... se nos llena de trolls )

Os imagináis a Jatencio comentando el fumbol desde su conosimiento y Umirdà??
:: :XX:


----------



## pollastre (27 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Jato! ponga orden en el hilo ... se nos llena de trolls )
> 
> Os imagináis a Jatencio comentando el fumbol desde su conosimiento y Umirdà??
> :: :XX:




Fácil de imaginar el spectacle....

"La coge Ejpaña y avanza...."

"Cierro cortos en ataque de Ejpaña, la coge el otro y ataca"

"Cierro largos, abro con conozimiento cortos de nuevo, recupera Ejpaña"

"No tenéis nadah que haceh, ejpertitoh.... da igual que crucéis la divisoria del campo, ahí ejtah la jran bajista para pararos"

"Mire usté Don Pollas, yo llevo en esto del futbó muchos años, y sé de lo que habloh... ahora mismo va a abrir largos Ejpaña, porque la jran alcista cruzó temerariamente sus rayos con la jran bajista, cosa que a los cazafantasmas les dijimos que nunca, nunca hicieran".

joder con el gato de los huevos....


----------



## tarrito (27 Jun 2013)

jojojojojojo jajajjajaja :Aplauso: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Jato! ponga orden en el hilo ... se nos llena de trolls )
> 
> Os imagináis a Jatencio comentando el fumbol desde su conosimiento y Umirdà??
> :: :XX:



El es hincha del Muni. Mire aqui partiendole el pescuezo al burrito de Cienciano.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

penaltis gacelillas :fiufiu:

spaguettis vs ñolapas :abajo: alguien va a pezcuesear a alguien :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2013)

Tira Piqué..... es como el ibex pero en tanda de penalties.....imposible saber que va a hacer.....


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

chuta geraldo :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2013)

ahi va el gerardiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiito :s

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 23:42 ----------

Bien gerardo bien!!!

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 23:43 ----------

Que mierda hace casillas?????????


----------



## tarrito (27 Jun 2013)

la cara de del Bosque para gif yaaaaa


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2013)

ha tirado con los ojos cerrados el mamón del pirlo??????????????


----------



## egarenc (27 Jun 2013)

joder casillas, tirate al menos

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 23:45 ----------

a la izquierda, mamon, que te han tirado 3 iguales


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

que tension :ouch:

---------- Post added 27-jun-2013 at 23:46 ----------

fallan los spaguettis :Baile:


----------



## tarrito (27 Jun 2013)

fibonacci la cagó


----------



## egarenc (27 Jun 2013)

al fin alguien hace un ramos


----------



## pollastre (27 Jun 2013)

Buenos días, madre míiiiiiiiiaaaaaaaa !!!!!

[c] Asuranceturix


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2013)

done!


----------



## tarrito (27 Jun 2013)

yo soy apañó apañó apañó
yo soy ....:Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Jun 2013)

pos ná.... al letto

Sus leemos mañana


----------



## egarenc (27 Jun 2013)

pero dan copa?


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Jun 2013)

bueno hasta mañana , soñad con pandoro :Aplauso:


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Jun 2013)

pollastre es usted un fuera de serie que cachondo el tío

buenas noches piratón y chic@s


----------



## paulistano (28 Jun 2013)

egarenc dijo:


> pero dan copa?



Hora mismo no me hablen de copas.... Madre mía.... La resaca de mañana será épica. 

Yo a lo mio, venía a decir que Pepon esta por Japón.... Más del 3%.... A ver si se contagia el puto ibex.


----------



## ponzi (28 Jun 2013)

Ya tengo el nuevo ordenador en casa, al final un i5 con la radeon 7750...Pero ¿Por que a los informáticos os da por ser originales y cambiar cosas que no hacen falta cambiar?¿Por que?:banghead:

Menudo lío de BIOS, con lo facilita que era la BIOS de toda la vida para poner que se iniciase desde la unidad de DVD para instalar el windows:banghead::banghead::banghead:


Algún alma caritativa...


Gigabyte GA-H61M-USB3H


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya tengo el nuevo ordenador en casa, al final un i5 con la radeon 7750...Pero ¿Por que a los informáticos os da por ser originales y cambiar cosas que no hacen falta cambiar?¿Por que?:banghead:
> 
> Menudo lío de BIOS, con lo facilita que era la BIOS de toda la vida para poner que se iniciase desde la unidad de DVD para instalar el windows:banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> ...



oído kitchen....

<!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/bcc9778d-547a-450d-8442-82be804d0295/06.28.2013-08.14.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/bcc9778d-547a-450d-8442-82be804d0295/06.28.2013-08.14.png" width="922" height="602" border="0" /></a>

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 08:18 ----------

*TRIBUTOS »*
El Gobierno da luz verde este viernes al alza de impuestos sobre *alcohol *y tabaco

El Gobierno da luz verde este viernes al alza de impuestos sobre alcohol y tabaco | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## ponzi (28 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> oído kitchen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y en pleno verano......Los gintonic,tintitos y cañitas me da que se van a acabar


Muchas gracias  .... Entonces lo habia hecho bien, en priority tengo puesto el dvd pero nada no me reconoce el windows:banghead:


"Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot deviced and press a key"


----------



## j.w.pepper (28 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> oído kitchen....
> 
> <!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/bcc9778d-547a-450d-8442-82be804d0295/06.28.2013-08.14.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/bcc9778d-547a-450d-8442-82be804d0295/06.28.2013-08.14.png" width="922" height="602" border="0" /></a>
> 
> ...



Pues sí que ha cambiado el interface respecto a las gigabyte de hace 3 o 4 años. Me vendrá bie esta información cuando actualice el equipo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2013)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Y en pleno verano......Los gintonic,tintitos y cañitas me da que se van a acabar
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias  .... Entonces lo habia hecho bien, en priority tengo puesto el dvd pero nada no me reconoce el windows:banghead:
> ...



Hay "copias" de windows que por-yo-que-se-que-motivo no bootean.....

Pruebe con otra.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2013)

guanos dias gacelillas 

mucho aficionado a la informatica veo :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> mucho aficionado a la informatica veo :ouch:



VHS P0rn is dead.....::


----------



## ponzi (28 Jun 2013)

Pirata he buscado otro window que tenia por casa....nada menos que el W98  y efectivamente funciona, es mi XP esta mal...Esto me recuerda a una anécdota que me conto un amigo trabajando en un servicio tecnico, hace unos años un cliente fue a devolverles una cpu...al llegar a la tienda no se le ocurrió otra cosa que decir "Vaya porquería de ordenador,no funciona....eso si no veas el portavasos va de lujo,sujeta las tazas de café que da gusto"


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Pirata después de confirmarmelo, he buscado otro window que tenia por casa....nada menos que el W98  y efectivamente funciona, es mi XP esta mal...Esto me recuerda a una anécdota que me conto un amigo trabajando en un servicio tecnico, hace unos años un cliente fue a devolverles una cpu...al llegar a la tienda no se le ocurrió otra cosa que decir "Vaya porquería de ordenador,no funciona....eso si no veas el portavasos va de lujo,sujeta las tazas de café que da gusto"



Eres un pvto clásico....win XP!!!!! De ese no vas a tener problemas para encontrar una versión que funcione ::


----------



## pollastre (28 Jun 2013)

Revisión de operación gatuna, TF de 24 horas :




pollastre dijo:


> Játrapa, se lo digo con cariño gatuno: deje de hacer tontunás, porque se va a comer a contra el tramo final del secundario.
> 
> Si Ud. opera con platita real, o en el mundo de los unicornios de Piranha con su papertrading felino, eso no lo sé (aunque lo sospecho :::: ).
> 
> ...




Post de ayer, cuando el DAX estaba en 793x.

110 puntos cumplidos. Cierro semana, mes, puerta de la oficina y el Lunes nos vemos de nuevo, caballeros.

Játrapa, sé que no ha perdido platita, no se preocupe. Es lo bueno que tiene el papermierding ::


----------



## paulistano (28 Jun 2013)

Buenos días Pepon y foreros, trolles incluidos. 

Sacyr empieza muy bien... Ya empiezan a quemar las plusvis.... Cagonlaleche....


----------



## pollastre (28 Jun 2013)

Me cago en los muertos de los muertos... he visto esa imagen de la UEFI BIOS de la GA-X y casi me da un aire.

Estoy hasta los mismísimos de las Gigabyte, en particular de sus placas para el X79. Subirlas a 32Gb de Ram es una puta aventura en la jungla, no he visto cosa más inestable que esa. Teóricamente el chipset x79 admite hasta 64, pero visto lo que le cuesta al controlador de ram tirar con 32, ni siquiera me he planteado probar...

He terminado por pasarme a Asus (su plataforma X79). Es sólida como una roca, servidor de pruebas con 32Gb corriendo desde el primer día sin un sólo problema. 



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> oído kitchen....
> 
> <!-- copy and paste. Modify height and width if desired. --> <a href="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/bcc9778d-547a-450d-8442-82be804d0295/06.28.2013-08.14.png"><img class="embeddedObject" src="http://content.screencast.com/users/guybrush_threepwood/folders/Snagit/media/bcc9778d-547a-450d-8442-82be804d0295/06.28.2013-08.14.png" width="922" height="602" border="0" /></a>
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Jun 2013)

pollastre dijo:


> Revisión de operación gatuna, TF de 24 horas :
> 
> 
> 
> ...







:::X


----------



## inversobres (28 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


>



Vamos a chapar la semana por encima de los 8k. Nos viene un mes verdoso me da la sensacion.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Jun 2013)

Vaya, vaya con el rebote

De punta a punta llevamos 60 puntos en el SP.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos días Pepon y foreros, trolles incluidos.
> 
> Sacyr empieza muy bien... *Ya empiezan a quemar las plusvis*.... Cagonlaleche....




No me hagas poner otra vez el gif del perro...


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Jun 2013)

Momentazo Droghi incoming...

Rumores 
_ Hay mucho debate esta mañana sobre una información del periódico alemán Sueddeutsche Zeitung, donde dicen que el BCE prepara un programa de compra de bonos, para los 17 países de la zona euro_


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (28 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Momentazo Droghi incoming...
> 
> Rumores
> _ Hay mucho debate esta mañana sobre una información del periódico alemán Sueddeutsche Zeitung, donde dicen que el BCE prepara un programa de compra de bonos, para los 17 países de la zona euro_



Eso destrozaría la jran clavicular sin duda. :8:

:no: No me trago ese rumor sin que antes escenifiquen una crisis del copón en algún país shureño...


----------



## FranR (28 Jun 2013)

Los analistas son unnimes: el Ibex rebotar en el segundo semestre y acabar 2013 en positivo - Cotizalia.com


Desde* Inversis*, María Muñoz mantiene unas expectativas positivas de aquí a final de año, "si bien el camino no va a estar exento de volatilidad, fruto de la incertidumbre por la Fed y las tensiones de liquidez bancaria que se están viviendo en China". La analista recuerda que "el mercado español es el que menos ha recuperado de todos y, por tanto, el que puede tener un mayor recorrido al alza"

Por su parte, Javier Urones, analista de XTB, asegura que una vez que los estímulos de los bancos centrales comiencen a desaparecer los mercados se podrán resentir, pero afirma que ese es un escenario "esperado". Por ello, apunta que la bolsa no debería perder demasiado terreno, asegura que la segunda parte del año "será muy buena para la renta variable" y que el Ibex "*recuperará los 9.000 puntos en ese periodo".*

Miguel Pareja, gestor de Bolsa 3, apunta que el primer semestre de 2013 el Ibex ha desarrollado un amplio desarrollo lateral que a la postre podría ser "una fase de consolidación que dé paso a continuidad de la fase alcista que comenzó el verano pasado. Si estamos en lo cierto,* la zona 8.750 puntos se superaría durante segundo semestre* favoreciendo cotizaciones superiores en la segunda mitad del año".

En opinión de Daniel Pingarrón, "*todo puede ser posible en los seis meses que quedan por delante; * :: Este es de los cortilargos....


En dos días comiensa el BRA !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2013)

Si quieren seguir subiendo van a tener que cerrar el gapsito del 7879 , pero esto ya no da mas de si , el sp500 esta a punto de cerrar su gap y culminar el pullback , el eurostoxx50 esta luchando por superar la mm200 que ahora es resistencia 

hoy es el dia de la roja :rolleye: bueno stop al cierre por encima de la clavicular :no:


----------



## Roninn (28 Jun 2013)

Le fuck


----------



## peseteuro (28 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Momentazo Droghi incoming...
> 
> Rumores
> _ Hay mucho debate esta mañana sobre una información del periódico alemán Sueddeutsche Zeitung, donde dicen que el BCE prepara un programa de compra de bonos, para los 17 países de la zona euro_




¿Tiene que ver con ésto ?

ECB denies discussing Fed-style bond program: press | Reuters


----------



## paulistano (28 Jun 2013)

A lo tonto estamos ya en 7.900....

De ser cierto lo de los bonos nos podemos pegar una muy buena fieshhhhta


----------



## LOLO08 (28 Jun 2013)

Vigilad los hotelitos nhh. ha roto canal y tiene toda la pinta de irse a los 3e.


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (28 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> A lo tonto estamos ya en 7.900....
> 
> De ser cierto lo de los bonos nos podemos pegar una muy buena fieshhhhta



Como mucho lo podría creer para después del guanazo que se huele para este verano.
...será en octubre?

Aún así veo complicadisimo que el BCE lo haga directamente.


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Jun 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Vigilad los hotelitos nhh. ha roto canal y tiene toda la pinta de irse a los 3e.



Buenos días.
¿Otro chicharro al radar?
Al final van a ser los chicharros los que dan plata segura.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Los analistas son unnimes: el Ibex rebotar en el segundo semestre y acabar 2013 en positivo - Cotizalia.com
> 
> 
> Desde* Inversis*, María Muñoz mantiene unas expectativas positivas de aquí a final de año, "si bien el camino no va a estar exento de volatilidad, fruto de la incertidumbre por la Fed y las tensiones de liquidez bancaria que se están viviendo en China". La analista recuerda que "*el mercado español es el que menos ha recuperado de todos y, por tanto, el que puede tener un mayor recorrido al alza"*
> ...










El hecho de que Tom Wilkinson (el de las gafas) sea el que menos haya follado de entre estos actores en el primer semestre de 2013, no hace que tenga mayores posibilidades de ser el gran fucker del segundo. De hecho, me volvería a poner corto en él.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2013)

seguramente sois tan gacelas que no sabeis lo que viene despues de un pullback :ouch: :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (28 Jun 2013)

Jato aqui somos todos unos gacelas, el que menos comprado en sacyr y el que mas comprado en gamesa......

En cambio hustec es el mas mejó, con sus cortos desde 7750....

Cuanto le paga calopez??

Cuente, que de aqui no sale....


----------



## LOLO08 (28 Jun 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenos días.
> ¿Otro chicharro al radar?
> Al final van a ser los chicharros los que dan plata segura.



Los últimos 3 meses andaba metido en un lateral de 30cents. Estos días lo ha roto por arriba. LLevaba medio paquete lo veo y subo la apuesta:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Jato aqui somos todos unos gacelas, el que menos comprado en sacyr y el que mas comprado en gamesa......
> 
> En cambio hustec es el mas mejó, con sus cortos desde 7750....
> 
> ...



me ofende ustec , MV no se vende :no: todo es por amor al trolleo :Aplauso:


----------



## vermer (28 Jun 2013)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Vigilad los hotelitos nhh. ha roto canal y tiene toda la pinta de irse a los 3e.



¿Qué tal negocio es NHH?. Me suenan campanas de que estaban muy endeudados y tenían un negocio algo obsoleto


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Jun 2013)

Para el equipo gamusino...

Gamesa 
_ Reuters comenta que sus renovadas fuerzas alcistas parecen venir de la nueva política de impulso a las renovables en UK y en EEUU_


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Jun 2013)

[


Pepitoria dijo:


> Para el equipo gamusino...
> 
> Gamesa
> _ Reuters comenta que sus renovadas fuerzas alcistas *parecen *venir de la nueva política de impulso a las renovables en UK y en EEUU_



Tocate los cojones con el reuteriano....


----------



## hydra69 (28 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Para el equipo gamusino...
> 
> Gamesa
> _ Reuters comenta que sus renovadas fuerzas alcistas parecen venir de la nueva política de impulso a las renovables en UK y en EEUU_



Mas bien de que dieron la patada al inepto de su anterior presidente...eso también,pero no lo cuentan.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Jun 2013)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> Como mucho lo podría creer para después del guanazo que se huele para este verano.
> ...será en octubre?
> 
> *Aún así veo complicadisimo que el BCE lo haga directamente.*



Complicadisimo??!! 

::

Ay, que me LOL

El año pasado, por verano cuando estabamos de guano hasta las cejas, salió mr Droghi y dijo una frase de "Haremos todo lo posible para salvar el euro" o algo así y a partir de ese momento pego un chupín las bolsas del cagarse.

Fue sólo eso. Salgo, trolleo, saludo al hilo de HVIE35 y me voy. 

Esta gente es un win win en toda regla.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2013)

bueno señores , no queda otra que aprovisionarse de palomitas de maiz en cantidades industriales 

mientras mas subamos hoy mas cerca estaremos del big guano largamente esperado :Baile:


----------



## paulistano (28 Jun 2013)

En invertia dicen que se ha confirmado ampliacion en sacyr.

No encuentro link de la noticia.

Se trata de un 5% del tiron.....no me creo que la cotizacion no se resiemta cuando se efectue la ampliacion....veremos.

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 10:07 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> En invertia dicen que se ha confirmado ampliacion en sacyr.
> 
> No encuentro link de la noticia.
> 
> Se trata de un 5% del tiron.....no me creo que la cotizacion no se resiemta cuando se efectue la ampliacion....veremos.



De una noticia de la junta....

El presidente, que ha descartado la posibilidad de realizar una ampliación de capital en la sociedad y ha apuntado a una probable desinversión en el negocio del agua, ha señalado además que Sacyr dará entrada a nuevos consejeros independientes para reflejar la nueva estructura en su accionariado. 

Sacyr pide una quita en deuda de Vallehermoso y confirma el inters de fondos - Expansion.com


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2013)

cerrado el gap al alza 7879 , ahora veremos si continuan fueltemente pabajo o subimos , le da a MV que hoy es el dia de la roja 

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 10:18 ----------


----------



## inversobres (28 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Complicadisimo??!!
> 
> ::
> 
> ...



Pero ahi se quedo el tema. Lo unico que hicieron fue una bajada de tipos hace bien poco. Mientras USA estaba metiendo gasolina hasta ahogar.

Ese monigote italiano solo con hablar ya lo tiene hecho.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2013)

en ese momento se habia bajado mucho , ademas ayudo mucho la prohibicion de cortos , ahora hemos hecho estructuras de techo , toca bajar no hay mas 

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 10:22 ----------

mantened los cortos con tres cojones , stop loss al cierre por encima de la clavicular :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Pero ahi se quedo el tema. Lo unico que hicieron fue una bajada de tipos hace bien poco. Mientras USA estaba metiendo gasolina hasta ahogar.
> 
> Ese monigote italiano solo con hablar ya lo tiene hecho.



Sería un QE europeo...y el año pasado también compraron a partir Agosto .

Ahora nosotros también meteremos gasolina


----------



## paulistano (28 Jun 2013)

Me da que para trolles , los de los foros de invertia......en el foro de sacyr estan poniendo como si la noticia de la ampliacion fuera cierta, no se si con la intencion de que lo lea alguien y compre....

Ya no sabe uno que pensar, comentan ahora que capital markets sigue comorando a saco.....como para fiarseeee


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2013)

cualquier medida de estimulo europeda sera aprovechada para subirnos al carro de los alcistas , pero primero lo primero , generar fuelte sobreventa para rebotar


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2013)

vamos coño , la destruccion del ejercito de ejpertitos mas cerca que nunca , voy a hechar unas lagrimillas :


----------



## inversobres (28 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Sería un QE europeo...y el año pasado también compraron a partir Agosto .
> 
> Ahora nosotros también meteremos gasolina



Entonces las predicciones que por aqui se leen de bajadas duras en el segundo semestre no tienen logica alguna. Al menos no cuadran con las compras de bonos (que ya sabemos como acaba reaccionando el mercado).


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Falta el _*Cisnito negro*_ que anime al mercado a regalar papel.



mucho esperar el cisne negro y no ver cosas como esta :ouch:





---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 10:31 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> Entonces las predicciones que por aqui se leen de bajadas duras en el segundo semestre no tienen logica alguna. Al menos no cuadran con las compras de bonos (que ya sabemos como acaba reaccionando el mercado).



las bajadas se produciran ahora mismo , luego con semejantes bajadas no quedara otra que lanzar un QE o tal vez solo una nueva litrona que unida a la fuerte sobreventa haran rebotar a los mercaos 

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 10:33 ----------

la destruccion del ejercito de ejpertitos via sentimiento contrario muertovivientista :rolleye:


----------



## mataresfacil (28 Jun 2013)

No parece que en sacyr vaya a haber ampliacion, tranquilos.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Entonces las predicciones que por aqui se leen de bajadas duras en el segundo semestre no tienen logica alguna. Al menos no cuadran con las compras de bonos (que ya sabemos como acaba reaccionando el mercado).



El mercado puede reaccionar de muchas formas, por ejemplo, descontando que estás comprando mierda en forma de bono, por lo que directamente no compra y los hunde aún más en precio.

Yo también soy de la opinión de que más pronto que tarde nos vamos al guano, pero todavía queda algo de espacio para que se produzca.


----------



## itaka (28 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El mercado puede reaccionar de muchas formas, por ejemplo, descontando que estás comprando mierda en forma de bono, por lo que directamente no compra y los hunde aún más en precio.
> 
> Yo también soy de la opinión de que más pronto que tarde nos vamos al guano, pero todavía queda algo de espacio para que se produzca.



el guano tiene que ser cuando nadie lo espere, despues de algunas buenas noticias, unas semanas buenas en el mercado, y cuando estemos todas las gacelas en el horno. 
ahora todo el mundo esta diciendo que esto va a petar ya mismo. 

mv, dejanos unas semanas más de alcismo.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2013)

pero es que las gacelas no estais ya en el horno 

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 10:43 ----------

si estamos subiendo desde julio de 2012 :: ademas estan las estruturah tejnica , no es por siemprebajismo es por TECNICO 

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 10:48 ----------

Bueno hasta el momento la sesion de hoy es la tipica en la que se abre con gap al alza , se cierra el gap y se va un poco mas pabajo pa luego volver hacia arriba , pero el problema es que los gringos estan a punto de finalizar el pullback ienso:

bajistillas mantened cortos con tres cojones , stop loss al cierre por encima de la clavicular :no:

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 11:18 ----------

queriais ownear al owned , eso no puede ser :no:


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Jun 2013)

TENGAN CUIDADO AHÍ FUERA.
El jato se ha ausentado, sin avisar.
Como haya ido a por su ración de Coca Cola, cuando vuelva la va a liar.


----------



## Tubes (28 Jun 2013)

Buenos días,

Pregunto a los sabios del hilo a ver si alguno me puede responder. ¿Posibilidad de ver a SAN por encima de 4,88 y a TEF por encima de 10,08 a partir del 11 de Julio?. El abuelo tiene unos depósitos estructurados con esas acciones que vencen el 11 de Julio.

Muchas gracias


----------



## ghkghk (28 Jun 2013)

Tubes dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Pregunto a los sabios del hilo a ver si alguno me puede responder. ¿Posibilidad de ver a SAN por encima de 4,88 y a TEF por encima de 10,08 a partir del 11 de Julio?. El abuelo tiene unos depósitos estructurados con esas acciones que vencen el 11 de Julio.
> 
> Muchas gracias




Puff... Vaya usted a saber. Están justo en esas cifras y queda poco. Va a ser un cara o cruz...

¿Cuándo es el ex-dividend y payment date del Santander?


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2013)

si es que quereis ownear al owned y eso no posible es mis helmanos :no: 

MV os desvela un HCH indudable y ujtedeh solo pensais en aplicar el sentimiento contrario muertovivientista :ouch:

a mis bienamadas hordas bajistas solo os digo , mantened esos cortos con tres cojones ahora no es momento ya de metesacas , mantenedlos y dejadlos engordar :Baile:


----------



## Tubes (28 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Puff... Vaya usted a saber. Están justo en esas cifras y queda poco. Va a ser un cara o cruz...
> 
> ¿Cuándo es el ex-dividend y payment date del Santander?



Puff, ni idea.

Por eso lo digo, ya veo que están a cara o cruz.
La diferencia es cobrar un cupón del 6% o no cobrarlo.

Estas dos semanas ¿bajistas o alcistas?

Un saludo


----------



## Tonto Simon (28 Jun 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No parece que en sacyr vaya a haber ampliacion, tranquilos.



Todo el mundo anda loco con Sacyr, y ya sabemos como acaba eso. Una correccioncita hasta los 2 leuros esperar toca...:::rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos coño , la destruccion del ejercito de ejpertitos mas cerca que nunca , voy a hechar unas lagrimillas :



por fin maestro :Aplauso: 

a todo cerdo le llega su san valentin , que gran verdad :

me esta entrando la risa tonta :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (28 Jun 2013)

Tubes dijo:


> Puff, ni idea.
> 
> Por eso lo digo, ya veo que están a cara o cruz.
> La diferencia es cobrar un cupón del 6% o no cobrarlo.
> ...




Yo creo que alcistas. Los hay que bajistas. Nadie sabe esas cosas a ciencia cierta. Hay indicios, pero certidumbre... Ninguna. Los que ganan dinero en la bolsa son los que saben percibir las señales en un sentido y surfearla.


----------



## Tonto Simon (28 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> por fin maestro :Aplauso:
> 
> a todo cerdo le llega su san valentin , que gran verdad :
> 
> me esta entrando la risa tonta :XX:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 Jun 2013)

¿Cuantas copas lleva ya el _jato_?


----------



## Tubes (28 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> por fin maestro :Aplauso:
> 
> a todo cerdo le llega su san valentin , que gran verdad :
> 
> me esta entrando la risa tonta :XX:




¿Ya hablas de ti mismo en tercera persona o te ha fallado el multinick?

Un saludo


----------



## j.w.pepper (28 Jun 2013)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Todo el mundo anda loco con Sacyr, y ya sabemos como acaba eso. Una correccioncita hasta los 2 leuros esperar toca...:::rolleye:



Están barriendo stops::::::


----------



## Tonto Simon (28 Jun 2013)

Tubes dijo:


> ¿Ya hablas de ti mismo en tercera persona o te ha fallado el multinick?
> 
> Un saludo



Era el PLIMOOOO con plobemas de inteneeee::


----------



## Ilustrador (28 Jun 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Están barriendo stops::::::




A la larga siempre sube... Espero vender mis ASTROC a 70 leuros al menos::


----------



## Krim (28 Jun 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Están barriendo stops::::::



A mi lo que me parece es que está dibujando una mierda de vela que es pa verla...:/


----------



## Malus (28 Jun 2013)

El San creo haber leído que empezaba a cotizar ex-dividendo el día 15. Y el pago el 1 de agosto.

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 12:33 ----------

Por cierto, a los que operais con R4, tiene tiempo real de los índices internacionales? Sin tener que contratarlos uno a uno vamos. Es que me parece una estafa lo que cobran por cada uno.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2013)

MV no tiene multis , esos plimos son multis de probablemente el chinito , el don pollas , flanderERRE , gacela en pepitoria o algun otro


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Pato negro



y dale :ouch:

que es por TECNICO


----------



## Maravedi (28 Jun 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> No parece que en sacyr vaya a haber ampliacion, tranquilos.



Ola k ase

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={62cedb8d-f9af-4a8d-855e-2db0699a3dcc}
http://http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={62cedb8d-f9af-4a8d-855e-2db0699a3dcc}


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2013)

la destruccion del ejercito de ejpertitos esta cerca , pronto no quedara piedra sobre piedra , solo cadaveres que seran alimento para los buitres :no:


----------



## itaka (28 Jun 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> Ola k ase
> 
> http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={62cedb8d-f9af-4a8d-855e-2db0699a3dcc}




el mercado ya lo ha descontado :::::: 

ahora solo queda subir :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2013)

siemprealcistas cansinos , debeis abandonar toda esperanza , el que avisa no es traidor :no:

la logica de MV el troll sabio no sera puesta en entredicho :no:


----------



## garpie (28 Jun 2013)

Ahí va el calendario del Scrip dividend del SAN:

11 de julio: Comunicación del nº de derechos necesarios por acción y del precio del compromiso de compra
*12 de julio (viernes): record date*
*15 de julio (lunes): inicio de cotización de los derechos, a partir de esa fecha la acción cotiza con el dividendo descontado*
24 de julio: fin del plazo para solicitar la retribución en efectivo
29 de julio: fin del periodo de negociación de los derechos
1 de agosto: pago en efectivo a los accionistas que así lo solicitaron


----------



## ghkghk (28 Jun 2013)

Entonces el 11 de julio PUEDE estar por encima de 4.88.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues con los datos de cierre de ayer.... veo divergencias bajistas. Luego cuelgo el gráf actualizado. XX: yo viendo divergencias bajistas y hoy sube +8%....malditoh pinta y coloreah!!!! :cook
> 
> Aún así mi apuesta sería guano hasta que no supera la directriz que está frenando el precio....



Hablando de [SACYR]... esto es lo que yo veo

*[SACYR] *







Eso sí, si rompe los 2,4x se podría ir a 3 en un tercer impulso alcista..... :cook:


----------



## holgazan (28 Jun 2013)

Subida de los gastos de custodia de valores.

En diciembre me cobraron 81,87€
El 20 de junio 235,34€

¡Robo manifiesto!

¿Dónde guardáis vuestras acciones?


----------



## paulistano (28 Jun 2013)

Mi apuesta personal es que están por encima de 5,30....por eso mantengo las compradas a 5,06 y hoy hemos comprado otra vez... 

Vamos sacyr putita sube....

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 13:40 ----------

Edito.... Pirata no acojone a la gacelada


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hablando de [SACYR]... esto es lo que yo veo
> 
> *[SACYR] *
> 
> ...



Cabroncete, me ha acojonado.
Gracias por su análisis.
De momento aguantamos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es acojonar, es lo que veo por TECNICO ::. Piense además que lleva subiendo muchísmo, un 87% creo en 2 meses y medio.... :fiufiu:


Espero equivocarme 


Si el maestro tiene tiempo entre examen y examen de selectividad que nos eche una mano


----------



## alimon (28 Jun 2013)

holgazan dijo:


> Subida de los gastos de custodia de valores.
> 
> En diciembre me cobraron 81,87€
> El 20 de junio 235,34€
> ...



Si no pones tu broker.............


Hay brokers que no tienen comisión por custodía de valores, como clicktrade. Tampoco ING si haces 1 triste operación cada 6 meses.
Selfbank tampoco si usas su servicio de alquiler de acciones.


Y seguramente habrá más.

De todas formas, esa comisión que es, semestral?? Tiene pinta de ser de un banco tradicional. Huye, traspasa tu cartera a cualquiera de los anteriores cuanto antes.


----------



## paulistano (28 Jun 2013)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Cabroncete, me ha acojonado.
> Gracias por su análisis.
> De momento aguantamos.




Acojonar por que?? 

Lo dice bien claro.... Se va a 3, no lo han leído? 

Vaso medio lleno y tal....


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Jun 2013)

Franr qué se cuece


----------



## holgazan (28 Jun 2013)

alimon dijo:


> Si no pones tu broker.............
> 
> 
> Hay brokers que no tienen comisión por custodía de valores, como clicktrade. Tampoco ING si haces 1 triste operación cada 6 meses.
> ...



ING creo que ya cobra la custodia de valores.

¿Solo hay alternativa en los bancos online?

Yo estoy en caja3, gastos semestrales.

¿Qué banco tradicional cobra menos por custodia?
¿Hay algún banco que asuma el gasto, o parte del gasto, por traspasar las acciones?

Creo que todos se han puesto de acuerdo, y hacen el cálculo sobre el precio efectivo en vez de sobre el precio nominal.

Me temo que solo queda ajo y agua.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Jun 2013)

holgazan dijo:


> ING creo que ya cobra la custodia de valores.
> 
> ¿Solo hay alternativa en los bancos online?
> 
> ...





Espero que con esos importes tenga depositados más de 3 millones de euros en acciones 

Mírese Bankinter. Y si lleva mucho dinero, le aseguro que las comisiones son negociables. Son el 0,04% trimestral sobre la media del valor efectivo de cada clase de valor con un mínimo de 4 euros. Se aplicará proporcionalmente al número de días naturales que hayan estado los títulos en cartera.


----------



## paulistano (28 Jun 2013)

Al de la comision del banco.....es bankinter???

A mi me crujen::

Pero tnto compromiso con ellos durante unos años, me pagaron no se cuantos euros por traspasar la cartera mas no se cuantas operaciones gratis.....

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 14:20 ----------

Pero que pasa ahora que me tiran el ibexxxx

Que tiempos aquellos en el 2006 donde la bolsa subia dia si dia tambien....


----------



## alimon (28 Jun 2013)

holgazan dijo:


> ING creo que ya cobra la custodia de valores.
> 
> ¿Solo hay alternativa en los bancos online?
> 
> ...



ING no cobra, haciando 1 operación cada 6 meses ¿no llegas a hacer ni eso???

Los bancos tradicionales repito,no está hechos para esto, son para que vayas a hacer tus ingresos de dinero, pagar recibos, pensiones, robar a viejas....... Pero no les pidas nada complicado,más alla de contar billetes,porque no saben, y son muy muy caros.

No pienses que por tener las acciones en una plataforma online están menos seguras, posiblemente sea todo lo contrario, y donde peor estén sea en el banco, sobre todo siendo el chiringuito de Caja3

Si quieres algo parecido a un banco por tu perfil, más que nada porque tiene oficinas físicas, mirate Renta4. Cobra custodía, 1,25€ al mes por valor, pero aun así seguro que será mejor que lo que tienes, ya que están orientados a inversiones y controlan bastante.

Sino Bankinter, que será más caro, pero suele lanzar buenas ofertas de captación de carteras, al menos por mi zona.


----------



## holgazan (28 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Espero que con esos importes tenga depositados más de 3 millones de euros en acciones
> 
> Mírese Bankinter. Y si lleva mucho dinero, le aseguro que las comisiones son negociables. Son el 0,04% trimestral sobre la media del valor efectivo de cada clase de valor con un mínimo de 4 euros. Se aplicará proporcionalmente al número de días naturales que hayan estado los títulos en cartera.



Gracias.

Miraré Bankinter.


----------



## alimon (28 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Al de la comision del banco.....es bankinter???
> 
> A mi me crujen::
> 
> ...





Mi no saber. Perolos futuros del SP y el DJ han caido un 0,30% en 2 minutos, y ya están en rojo.

Ha salido algún dato USA que se nos ha escapao?

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 14:25 ----------




alimon dijo:


> Mi no saber. Perolos futuros del SP y el DJ han caido un 0,30% en 2 minutos, y ya están en rojo.
> 
> Ha salido algún dato USA que se nos ha escapao?



Me auto respondo:




_El gobierno anuncia una subida del impuesto sobre el gas licuado del petróleo.

El gobierno anuncia una nueva subida de impuestos para el alcohol y el tabaco junto con una modificación del impuesto de sociedades.

El gobierno español prevé un crecimiento del 1% en 2015 y del 1.4% en 2016.

El presupuesto ministerial que caerá un 0.7% hasta 36,000 millones de euros en 2014. También aumenta el techo de gasto público en 2014 en un 2.7% hasta los 133,000 millones de euros. Si quitamos el gasto en seguridad social y el servicio público de empleo el techo de gasto se reducen 1.3% hasta los 104,897 millones de euros._


----------



## holgazan (28 Jun 2013)

alimon dijo:


> ING no cobra, haciando 1 operación cada 6 meses ¿no llegas a hacer ni eso???
> 
> Los bancos tradicionales repito,no está hechos para esto, son para que vayas a hacer tus ingresos de dinero, pagar recibos, pensiones, robar a viejas....... Pero no les pidas nada complicado,más alla de contar billetes,porque no saben, y son muy muy caros.
> 
> ...



Gracias, preguntaré en Renta 4.
¿Asumen el gasto por traspasar la cartera de caja3 a renta4?

Supongo que no. 

De momento preguntaré en Bankinter y Renta 4.
Y trataré de negociar con los "ladrones" de caja3.

Corto y cierro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Jun 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Franr qué se coce



El. 
Se está cociendo a base de tintos de verano..... ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (28 Jun 2013)

Me confundí de hilo....:o:o:o


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2013)

hay que lol , me quede frito , ayer macoste muy tarde :ouch: por lo menos he soñado con la destruccion de los ejpertitos :vomito:

veo lateralillo , bajaremos hasta los 7600 entre hoy y el lunes por la mañana para volver a atacar los 7900-8000 y ahi si desplegar la segunda pata bajista :bla:


----------



## hydra69 (28 Jun 2013)

Festival del humor...


Alguien sabe donde esta el suelo en bankia?.


----------



## paulistano (28 Jun 2013)

Maravedi dijo:


> Ola k ase
> 
> http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={62cedb8d-f9af-4a8d-855e-2db0699a3dcc}
> http://http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={62cedb8d-f9af-4a8d-855e-2db0699a3dcc}



Ola k ase, 

Soy el unico que no puede abrir el link??

Hay ampliacion o k asen?


----------



## alimon (28 Jun 2013)

hydra69 dijo:


> Festival del humor...
> 
> 
> Alguien sabe donde esta el suelo en bankia?.


----------



## paulistano (28 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hay que lol , me quede frito , ayer macoste muy tarde :ouch: por lo menos he soñado con la destruccion de los ejpertitos :vomito:
> 
> veo lateralillo , bajaremos hasta los 7600 entre hoy y el lunes por la mañana para volver a atacar los 7900-8000 y ahi si desplegar la segunda pata bajista :bla:




Es usted muy grande....debe ser divertido tomarse unas copas con hustec.


Sin mariconadas, no piense mal...si fuese gatita tal vez:fiufiu:


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ola k ase,
> 
> Soy el unico que no puede abrir el link??
> 
> Hay ampliacion o k asen?



Selecciona la primera dirección (la que no está resaltada, la larga) y dile abrir en página o ventana nueva, o la copias arriba.


----------



## TenienteDan (28 Jun 2013)

Segun lo que he leido el mejor broker (más barato + fiable) para acciones (y sólo acciones porque los CFDS son carísimos) es OreyTrade.

No tengo experiencia con ellos, pero los cercanos que lo suan dicen estar contentos.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2013)

renta4 es buenisimo y comisiones bajas :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 14:48 ----------

aunque lo mejor es el papertrading , con el proreal te montas tus estrategiah inversorah y no pagas na :XX:

se ve que el personal va largo :ouch:

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 14:50 ----------

hay larguista sal ratita quiero verte la colita :Baile:


----------



## Malus (28 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ola k ase,
> 
> Soy el unico que no puede abrir el link??
> 
> Hay ampliacion o k asen?



En principio parece que hacen ampliación de unos 22 millones a cuenta de reservas de la empresa. Vamos que te van regalar 1 acción por cada 20 que tengas. Y es para el 1 de julio.


----------



## hydra69 (28 Jun 2013)

Malus dijo:


> En principio parece que hacen ampliación de unos 22 millones a cuenta de reservas de la empresa. Vamos que te van regalar 1 acción por cada 20 que tengas. Y es para el 1 de julio.



Pero las ampliaciones liberadas molan...::,son ampliaciones sanas.

Por cierto el oro ha roto el soporte de los 1200$...


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2013)

por vuestra cara bonita :o

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 14:56 ----------




hydra69 dijo:


> Pero las ampliaciones liberadas molan...::,son ampliaciones sanas.
> 
> Por cierto el oro ha roto el soporte de los 1200$...



hasta el rabo todo es toro , hay que ver el cierre , como rompa el 1200 61,8% fibonazi , dejo de seguirlo , porque demostraria que es casi imposible de predecir ienso:


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Jun 2013)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Me confundí de hilo....:o:o:o




anda que yo no hace demasiado tiempo me equivoque de foro y arme un cristo::


----------



## alimon (28 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> por vuestra cara bonita :o
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 14:56 ----------
> 
> ...




Por si te vale el análisis, aunque entiendo que no lo vas a compartir:

Oro, cumple con sus proyecciones bajistas por Renta4 - dBolsa.com


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2013)

esta en zona de fuerte rebote desde cualquier punto de vista , pero de todas maneras cada vez estoy mas centrado en el ibex :Baile:


----------



## tarrito (28 Jun 2013)

#lasegundayatal

pásalo :XX: ::

llamando a Piratón ... llamando a Piratón

¿sería mucho pedir un: "Keep calm y la segunda ya tal"? ienso: :XX:

...
A: ¿qué tal hoy en el kurro?
B: la segunda ya tal

B: ¿qué hay de cenar churri-amorcito?
A: la segunda ya tal

C: Mon, esta ronda te toca pagarla a ti
Mon: la segunda ya tal :

:XX: :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2013)

vamos bajistas , aniquilad toda resistencia , no hay piedad para los siemprealcistas :no: 

como estan las cabezas


----------



## hydra69 (28 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> #lasegundayatal
> 
> pásalo :XX: ::





Spoiler


----------



## tarrito (28 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos bajistas , aniquilad toda resistencia , no hay piedad para los siemprealcistas :no:
> 
> como estan las cabezas



LA SEGUNDA YA TAL!!! :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> LA SEGUNDA YA TAL!!! :no:



segunda que ? ienso: explicate tio :


----------



## tarrito (28 Jun 2013)

no estás en la onda tron

dadt un voltio por el twitter, noticias, el principal de foro, meneame y etc etc etc


----------



## hydra69 (28 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> segunda que ? ienso: explicate tio :



Es una paradoja espacio-temporal,el uno y la trinidad.La irracionalidad del ser en si misma intrínsecamente relacionada con la hermenéutica.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> no estás en la onda tron
> 
> dadt un voltio por el twitter, noticias, el principal de foro, meneame y etc etc etc



eso de segundayatal tenia que ser alguna chorradita , MV procura no estar en la onda :


----------



## hydra69 (28 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> eso de segundayatal tenia que ser alguna chorradita , MV procura no estar en la onda :



Pues lo triste es que es algo muy serio.::


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2013)

ya lo vi , que subnormal es el bocashosho 

pero eso os pasa por ser un pueblo de pechos frios :abajo:

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 16:15 ----------

no puedo parar de verlo , rajoy es grande entre los grandes :XX:


----------



## tarrito (28 Jun 2013)

qué cabrón, me está costando no darle el thanks :XX:

Jato da ustek un thanks o _la segunda ya tal_ :

:ouch:


----------



## j.w.pepper (28 Jun 2013)

Habla el Mariano y las bolsas comienzan a bajar al unísono.

¿Por qué no te callas maliano?


----------



## paulistano (28 Jun 2013)

La madre que pario al barbas, sera inutil.....

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 16:32 ----------

Amonoh alcihtassss:Baile:





::


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2013)

no sabes lo que dices paulistano , como suban un poco mas los gringos se va abe un pollon y un ostion de los gordos


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2013)

Me incorporo al jilo, parece que huele a sangre ?


----------



## inversobres (28 Jun 2013)

Reversal 1,2,3...

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 16:39 ----------

Os vais a comer un rabazo como la copa de un pino.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Jun 2013)

Comienza el finde...... Llego 40 minutos tarde 

Buenas tardes!


----------



## paulistano (28 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no sabes lo que dices paulistano , como suban un poco mas los gringos se va abe un pollon y un ostion de los gordos




Esto, eh.....la segunda ya tal



:XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Jun 2013)

De verdad que para seguir con la secuencia de nivel intelectual de nuestros presidentes, el siguiente debería ser paquirrij... :ouch:


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> De verdad que para seguir con la secuencia de nivel intelectual de nuestros presidentes, el siguiente debería ser paquirrij... :ouch:



Me llaaaaaman ...


----------



## hydra69 (28 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> De verdad que para seguir con la secuencia de nivel intelectual de nuestros presidentes, el siguiente debería ser paquirrij... :ouch:



Yo me quiero ir de España...pero ya.No en serio me ha entrado una depresión solo de verle balbucear.


----------



## tarrito (28 Jun 2013)

Ver Imagen: http://s2.subirimagenes.com/otros/previo/thump_8513582la-segunda-ya-tal.jpg

ya lo tengo Pirata ... keep calm


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Jun 2013)

La Fed insinúa que podría empezar a reducir ya en septiembre sus estímulos - elEconomista.es


----------



## paulistano (28 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> Ver Imagen: http://s2.subirimagenes.com/otros/previo/thump_8513582la-segunda-ya-tal.jpg
> 
> ya lo tengo Pirata ... keep calm



Yo veo que tiene un buen fail....el primero ya tal)


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Jun 2013)




----------



## tarrito (28 Jun 2013)

ejque estoy desde el miovil ... y le he borrado el mensajito de enviado desde mi tó reshulon movil con topotatalk

ya sé, ya sé, no excuses


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Jun 2013)

Epic Reversal!!

Madre mia


----------



## paulistano (28 Jun 2013)

Vamos chulibx, demuestra que eres el indice mas noble que hay y obedece....cierra en verde y con sacyr por encima de 2,45.....


----------



## ponzi (28 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> El hecho de que Tom Wilkinson (el de las gafas) sea el que menos haya follado de entre estos actores en el primer semestre de 2013, no hace que tenga mayores posibilidades de ser el gran fucker del segundo. De hecho, me volvería a poner corto en él.



Que grandes sois...cuanta calidad hay en este hilo...Anda que no me jartado de reir 

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 17:11 ----------

Sobre los broker's personalmente solo recomiendo Bankinter e Ing.El primero para quien haga muchas operaciones en muy poco tiempo y el segundo para quien haga una media de menos de 20 al semestre.Tambien dicen aunque no lo he utilizado que Renta 4 es bastante serio y tiene comisiones muy competitivas....Huye de los chiringuitos financieros...mucho ojo donde te metes


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2013)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Epic Reversal!!
> 
> Madre mia



Veo al SP en 1615, arribota del tó y al culibex intentado recuperar los 7800, abajote del tó ::

Mantened la perspectiva, el movimiento ya está en marcha.


----------



## inversobres (28 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Reversal 1,2,3...



Vaya y a mi nadie me thankea... ::::


----------



## paulistano (28 Jun 2013)

inversobres dijo:


> Vaya y a mi nadie me thankea... ::::



Es que usted esta siempre igual)

Si subiese el sp todo lomque ha profetizado, ya estariamos en los 2.300 puntos.

Igual que si el ibex hubiese bajado todo lo que Bertok ha catastrofipredicado, estaria el ibex ya en 2.300 puntos.....o tal vez menos


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2013)

mantenemos cortos con tres cojones , el destino del ibex esta ya decidido :no:


----------



## tarrito (28 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Es que usted esta siempre igual)
> 
> Si subiese el sp todo lomque ha profetizado, ya estariamos en los 2.300 puntos.
> 
> Igual que si el ibex hubiese bajado todo lo que Bertok ha catastrofipredicado, estaria el ibex ya en 2.300 puntos.....o tal vez menos



la primera afirmación Bien ... la segunda ya tal
un respect al Sargento


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2013)

MV el troll sabio no se acojona por un maquillaje semestral , el destino del ibex ya esta decidido 

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 17:28 ----------

mantenemos esos cortos con tres cojones :no:


----------



## inversobres (28 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Es que usted esta siempre igual)
> 
> Si subiese el sp todo lomque ha profetizado, ya estariamos en los 2.300 puntos.
> 
> Igual que si el ibex hubiese bajado todo lo que Bertok ha catastrofipredicado, estaria el ibex ya en 2.300 puntos.....o tal vez menos



Y no se tocaron maximos cuando lo dijimos?? pardiez o estoy pedo o he viajado en el tiempo...

No me importa decirlo, pongo mi vision sobre lo que creo que va a pasar. Es mejor dar coba al descerebrado MV no?

Cuando seais mas altos que vuestro pelo estareis de vuelta en todo.


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Es que usted esta siempre igual)
> 
> Si subiese el sp todo lomque ha profetizado, ya estariamos en los 2.300 puntos.
> 
> Igual que si el ibex hubiese bajado todo lo que Bertok ha catastrofipredicado, estaria el ibex ya en 2.300 puntos.....o tal vez menos



El owned os lo comeis los siemprealcistas de los cojones.

El culibex está un 50% más abajo del máximo del ciclo primario alcista y en cambio tanto el SP como el DAX han tanteado los máximo históricos e histéricos.

A algunos, el ansia les puede y pretenden que el movimiento primario lo haga en meses.

Yo me zampo el movimiento alcista del SP, manipulado pero no fui capaz de preveerlo.

Lo del culibex es para los "listos" del hilo ::::::


----------



## inversobres (28 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> la primera afirmación Bien ... la segunda ya tal
> un respect al Sargento



Tal y tal... gracias por la parte que me toca, HVEI style. Solo despotricamos a los que no son troller-master.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2013)

buen cierre el lunes mas , inversobres chaval si quieres trollear intenta hacerlo con gracia


----------



## tarrito (28 Jun 2013)

uuyyyy, cercaaa de ganarse el thankiu


----------



## Sideshow Bob (28 Jun 2013)

Caballeros, que opinan del cierre de Prisa +10,53? Mr. Janus?
grazie!


----------



## paulistano (28 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> la primera afirmación Bien ... la segunda ya tal
> un respect al Sargento



El sabe que es con todo el respeto, este finde en el catacrock mas....no se por que el hilo catacrock es mas de fin de semana...ienso:


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> El sabe que es con todo el respeto, este finde en el catacrock mas....no se por que el hilo catacrock es mas de fin de semana...ienso:



Los soldados burbujistas no son porqueyovalguistas y currelan entre semana.

El we es para dar por culo a los porqueyovalguistas y premiums.

Por cierto, Monte-Caramelo comienza a descomponer sus filas de primera defensa.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2013)

ese HCH guapo 8: :Baile: hasta el lunes gaceleridos pasen buen finde , los gringos fijo que se caen hoy a y guybrush ten cuidado con los asesinatos que parecen accidentes :no:


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Jun 2013)

Cada vez que postea uno de sus gráficos me da un escalofrío


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Jun 2013)

Sideshow Bob dijo:


> Caballeros, que opinan del cierre de Prisa +10,53? Mr. Janus?
> grazie!



Que nos lo aclare Janus, no tengo los datos, pero han estado todo el día mareando la perdiz con poco volumen y han metido el subidón al final. No sé si puede ser algún rumor, o un trapicheo de la subasta...

Yo tenía una orden de venta a 0,21, que se me ha ejecutado a las 17:35 exactamente...


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Jun 2013)

Aún estabas metida ahí? buffff


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Jun 2013)

El jato ha escrito Guybrush en lugar de gaybrush. Y a paulistano no le ha puesto mote. Se nos está humanizando el trollete...

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 18:22 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Aún estabas metida ahí? buffff



Un metesaca puramente especulador...


----------



## Sideshow Bob (28 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que nos lo aclare Janus, no tengo los datos, pero han estado todo el día mareando la perdiz con poco volumen y han metido el subidón al final. No sé si puede ser algún rumor, o un trapicheo de la subasta...
> 
> Yo tenía una orden de venta a 0,21, que se me ha ejecutado a las 17:35 exactamente...



Eso lo que me choca, el volumen final! algo tiene que haber.. ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Jun 2013)

Buenas tardes y tal,

veo que siguen con sus PRISAS por obtener plusvalias en el muy corto plazo.

Esta imagen creo que le gustara al sr.Inversobres, siempre ha mostrado predileccion por las POMOs






Que pasen buen finde, y los que esta semana hayan estado con Pandoro, el lunes comienza otra semana con nuevas oportunidades.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Me llaaaaaman ...



Ese es Farruquito, futuro mandamás de la DGT. ::



pecata minuta dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Plimo del jato (28 Jun 2013)

Plimo mala vida, antes de tomar el ceviche me pongo a leer las tontás que escribes tos los dias.

Hoy leo que te metes con el gayer y le amenasas con plomo.

Plimo no juegues con el mielo, vas a terminar aostiao. El gayer tiene mu mala jostia y está en forma porque entrena por el monte pal equipo de futbito sombi que está intentando reunir.

Si nesesitas ayuda de tus plimos del perú, maulla bien jalto pa avisarnos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Jun 2013)

Sideshow Bob dijo:


> Eso lo que me choca, el volumen final! algo tiene que haber.. ienso:



En un chicharro de ese calibre, donde su cotizacion se mueve por puros tejemanejes e informacion privilegiada, esas velas a ultima hora son lo normal. Y no, tampoco podemos descartar en esta ocasion que se trate de alguna bombo noticia que se sabra a principios de semana proxima.


En esas circunstancias es bueno pensar que hubiera sido de sus posiciones si la vela fuera roja.

Saludos Patriotas. Sargento compre algo por España, aunque sea un pisito interior en Las Tablas...

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 18:32 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ese es Farruquito, futuro mandamás de la DGT. ::



:XX: :XX:

De donde sacaran ustedes esas cosas, señor :XX:


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En un chicharro de ese calibre, donde su cotizacion se mueve por puros tejemanejes e informacion privilegiada, esas velas a ultima hora son lo normal. Y no, tampoco podemos descartar en esta ocasion que se trate de alguna bombo noticia que se sabra a principios de semana proxima.
> 
> 
> En esas circunstancias es bueno pensar que hubiera sido de sus posiciones si la vela fuera roja.
> ...



A los premiums sólo les puedo ofrecer muerte y destrucción. No soy la mano que les pueda ayudar en su caída por el precipicio. ::::::


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Jun 2013)

Ojo con Guybrush, cuando dice que se pone a correr, se pone en serio


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ojo con Guybrush, cuando dice que se pone a correr, se pone en serio



El otro día puso unos tiempos de marica total 8::fiufiu::8:ienso:.

Tendría la flojera ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ojo con Guybrush, cuando dice que se pone a correr, se pone en serio
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Por cierto, me cago en tó. Anteayer fui a hacer la ruta esa por el monte....caminos que señala el googlemaps cerrados por vallas... su pú!

Ahora que me he acordado voy a revisar el catastro, como sean caminos públicos me parece que voy a ir a tocarle los cojones a alguien.....




bertok dijo:


> El otro día puso unos tiempos de marica total 8::fiufiu::8:ienso:.
> 
> Tendría la flojera ...



YA empezamos..... :no:


----------



## ponzi (28 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto, me cago en tó. Anteayer fui a hacer la ruta esa por el monte....caminos que señala el googlemaps cerrados por vallas... su pú!
> 
> Ahora que me he acordado voy a revisar el catastro, como sean caminos públicos me parece que voy a ir a tocarle los cojones a alguien.....
> 
> ...



E inversor avezado conocedor de la magia del interés compuesto ...compra un barco de gambas y se forra...reinvierte las ganancias en una empresa con una manzana mordida pensando que era en fruta y pasa al estrellato de las finanzas

Uy si yo le contase señor pirata mis andanzas por el "supuesto carril bici de Madrid"... A los 40 km había desviado tantos obstáculos que acabe matado.Ya sabe en España todo lo relacionado con la construcción cuenta mas el tiempo que la calidad de la obra...por estos lares por poco nos entierran entre cementeras gracias a las radiales,metro ligero y la todopoderosa M30


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Jun 2013)

Ná, el camino ese no tiene ningún dato en el catastro.... paso de follones. Vario la ruta


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ná, el camino ese no tiene ningún dato en el catastro.... paso de follones. Vario la ruta



Conociéndole, ¿seguro que ese camino a través del monte no es en realidad un camino que pasa por el jardín de su vecino? ::::

Por cierto...... :fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (28 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ná, el camino ese no tiene ningún dato en el catastro.... paso de follones. Vario la ruta



Busque si es una vía pecuaria...... entonces la multa puede ser bastante digamos, gorda. Según la ocupación a partir de 30.000 leurípides. ::


Mire aquí

:: Inventario de Vías Pecuarias :: Consejería de Agricultura, Pesca y Medio Ambiente :: Junta de Andalucía

Ya tengo "planing" para el viaje. 

Berlín, seguro y probablemente Zurich y Copenhague (alguna sugerencia aparte de la sirenita? )

Y no es de placer piratón, aunque la sangría es exportable a cualquier lugar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Conociéndole, ¿seguro que ese camino a través del monte no es en realidad un camino que pasa por el jardín de su vecino? ::::
> 
> Por cierto...... :fiufiu:



Jardines? Eso es de pepitos premium ::

De momento, el barril está vacío....

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 19:46 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos, que lo que es follar, poco o nada, ¿verdad?

Ah y thnks por el link... a ver si podemos empapelar a un umirde hagricultoh :XX::XX:


----------



## inversobres (28 Jun 2013)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenas tardes y tal,
> 
> veo que siguen con sus PRISAS por obtener plusvalias en el muy corto plazo.
> 
> ...



Yeeeeee, me conoce bien. Claro ejemplo de la operacion usana y usurera.

VIX por los suelos y bolsas bajando. Que final de sesion nos tienen preparada...


----------



## FranR (28 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Jardines? Eso es de pepitos premium ::
> 
> De momento, el barril está vacío....
> 
> ...



 Pues en en los viajes de negocios y especialmente si hay japoneses por medio, lo que menos se hace es negociar. Son sátiros, especialmente los de nuevas tecnologías. :XX:


P.D Dentro del enlace, este visor es mucho más manejable y claro, además de útil si le gusta la naturaleza.


Visor OGC


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Jun 2013)

FranR dijo:


> Busque si es una vía pecuaria...... entonces la multa puede ser bastante digamos, gorda. Según la ocupación a partir de 30.000 leurípides. ::
> 
> 
> Mire aquí
> ...



Copenhague mmmmmmm recuerdo cuando aún era mozo una noche en un antro de pueblo llamado Calella (no sé si Caronte es de por ahí :cook llegar un autocar lleno de rubias (solo había chicas) y descargar una caja de preservativos y cuando digo caja, me refiero a una caja de las que se ponen en un palé, no de las que puedes meter en una bolsita :: por cierto, las rubias eran todas danesas :baba::o:rolleye:

Disfrute el viaje, yo tengo que ir a un pueblo de Alsacia a una reunión financiera en septiembre. Han enviado el correo hace tres horas y el hotel del pueblo ya está lleno.... putos gabachos! ::
Aprovecharé para quedarme el resto de la semana y visitar Estraburgo y Suiza.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> El owned os lo comeis los siemprealcistas de los cojones.
> 
> El culibex está un 50% más abajo del máximo del ciclo primario alcista y en cambio tanto el SP como el DAX han tanteado los máximo históricos e histéricos.
> 
> ...



Bertok, y yendo por delante que de esto sabes mucho, bastante más que yo... Qué tiene de malo acompañar las subidas de algunas acciones, que no índices? Aquí nadie tiene Populares, ni Bankias, ni Abengoas, ni Accionas ni basuras semejantes. La gente (al menos la que cuenta entradas y salidas) está en acciones como Gamesa, Sacyr, Prisa... sí, basuras, pero que están subiendo.

No es ningún secreto, porque no he posteado 20 veces, que yo estoy en caf con mas 17%, gamesa más 37 y ahora sacyr mas 7. Si el mercado se gira, pues venderemos y esperaremos, o nos pondremos cortos. Pero no entiendo la obsesión de que todo tenga que bajar hasta el Averno. Cuando lo haga, pues intentaremos sacar dinero de ello...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (28 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bertok, y yendo por delante que de esto sabes mucho, bastante más que yo... Qué tiene de malo acompañar las subidas de algunas acciones, que no índices? Aquí nadie tiene Populares, ni Bankias, ni Abengoas, ni Accionas ni basuras semejantes. La gente (al menos la que cuenta entradas y salidas) está en acciones como Gamesa, Sacyr, Prisa... sí, basuras, pero que están subiendo.
> 
> No es ningún secreto, porque no he posteado 20 veces, que yo estoy en caf con mas 17%, gamesa más 37 y ahora sacyr mas 7. Si el mercado se gira, pues venderemos y esperaremos, o nos pondremos cortos. Pero no entiendo la obsesión de que todo tenga que bajar hasta el Averno. Cuando lo haga, pues intentaremos sacar dinero de ello...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Hamijo, no tiene nada de malo. Yo mismo lo he hecho los últimos 3 años.

Pero doy mi opinión y gamesa, prisa y sacyr son malísimas inversiones. El hilo está lleno de oportunistas que por lo visto no han estado en la bajada del 80% de esos valores inocho:inocho:inocho:

Y sí, el mercado está destrozado.

Llevo muchos años en esto y dedico mucho, mucho tiempo a analizar el mercado y sus índices desde un punto de vista técnico. El hostión del culibex va a ser homérico ..... ya lo está siendo porque está en apenas un 50% del máximo primario cuando el SP ha vivido en el mismo tiempo una de las mayores subidas, dopada, de su historia.

Apenas ha mostrado la patita con una leve corrección y el culibex se ha recorrido toda la anchura de la pauta de consolidación y la ha probado por abajo ....

Luego vendrán las pilladas, esas que te convierten en inversor a largo ....

Suerte a todos.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, no tiene nada de malo. Yo mismo lo he hecho los últimos 3 años.
> 
> Pero doy mi opinión y gamesa, prisa y sacyr son malísimas inversiones. El hilo está lleno de oportunistas que por lo visto no han estado en la bajada del 80% de esos valores inocho:inocho:inocho:
> 
> ...



Para eso están los stops, dinamicos quizá en algunos casos. Para cagarse en montoro e ir a contar plusvis. Antes me gasto el dinero en gambas y 







que hacerme inversor a largo en esas mierdas. 

En caf podría incluso plantearmelo...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## tarrito (28 Jun 2013)

le echa la foto a la botella o a la que está enseñando las domingas en frente del banco

lástima que su cámara no de más resolución


----------



## Janus (28 Jun 2013)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que nos lo aclare Janus, no tengo los datos, pero han estado todo el día mareando la perdiz con poco volumen y han metido el subidón al final. No sé si puede ser algún rumor, o un trapicheo de la subasta...
> 
> Yo tenía una orden de venta a 0,21, que se me ha ejecutado a las 17:35 exactamente...



No hablo mucho estos días. Estoy entre bambalinas tradeando en DAX y quiero estar centrado porque estoy viendo ventas y ventas y ventas y ventas.
El SP lo veo muy al límite (se deshace la idea si cierra por encima de 1640).

Lo de Prisa ha sido sin volumen, hay que ver el volumen de las siguientes sesiones. Hasta donde sé, la noticia que disparará el valor aún no está lista para poder publicarse sin tener que recular.

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 20:44 ----------




Sideshow Bob dijo:


> Eso lo que me choca, el volumen final! algo tiene que haber.. ienso:



My friend!, 100.000 euros en la última media hora y de ellos 50.000 euros aproximadamente a las 17:07. Ese tirón ha servido para limpiar el ask side. Durante el día he visto que había muy poca posición tanto en el bid como en el ask.

Tiene que aparecer volumen en las próximas sesiones.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> le echa la foto a la botella o a la que está enseñando las domingas en frente del banco
> 
> lástima que su cámara no de más resolución



Lo segundo con la excusa de lo primero 

Estoy ensayando para Formentera y poder mandaros fotos de italianas en top less con el pretexto de "Juan ponte aquí que te voy a hacer una foto". 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (28 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto, me cago en tó. Anteayer fui a hacer la ruta esa por el monte....caminos que señala el googlemaps cerrados por vallas... su pú!
> 
> Ahora que me he acordado voy a revisar el catastro, como sean caminos públicos me parece que voy a ir a tocarle los cojones a alguien.....
> 
> ...



Yo soy tú ..... y quedaba con ellos para meterlos de hostias. No respetan la calidad :o

Quisieran éstos haber "cogido" como has hecho en Brasil, eh pájaro? 

[YOUTUBE]CdXesX6mYUE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tarrito (28 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo segundo con la excusa de lo primero
> 
> Estoy ensayando para Formentera y poder mandaros fotos de italianas en top less con el pretexto de "Juan ponte aquí que te voy a hacer una foto".
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



bien Pepe bieemmm :Aplauso:

por cierto, pregunta indiscreta ¿está usted per la millor terreta del mon?, me resulta familiar la zona ienso:
puede responder o soltarme un "la segunda ya tal" )


----------



## Janus (28 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bertok, y yendo por delante que de esto sabes mucho, bastante más que yo... Qué tiene de malo acompañar las subidas de algunas acciones, que no índices? Aquí nadie tiene Populares, ni Bankias, ni Abengoas, ni Accionas ni basuras semejantes. La gente (al menos la que cuenta entradas y salidas) está en acciones como Gamesa, Sacyr, Prisa... sí, basuras, pero que están subiendo.
> 
> No es ningún secreto, porque no he posteado 20 veces, que yo estoy en caf con mas 17%, gamesa más 37 y ahora sacyr mas 7. Si el mercado se gira, pues venderemos y esperaremos, o nos pondremos cortos. Pero no entiendo la obsesión de que todo tenga que bajar hasta el Averno. Cuando lo haga, pues intentaremos sacar dinero de ello...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Sabias palabras, pero difíciles de entender por el empecinamiento del cerebro.

La bolsa es para unos pocos en un lado y unos muchos en el otro. Decide en qué lado quieres estar y cumple las reglas de admisión. That's the fact!.

Sabias palabras, sí señor.

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 20:55 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, no tiene nada de malo. Yo mismo lo he hecho los últimos 3 años.
> 
> Pero doy mi opinión y gamesa, prisa y sacyr son malísimas inversiones. El hilo está lleno de oportunistas que por lo visto no han estado en la bajada del 80% de esos valores inocho:inocho:inocho:
> 
> ...





Ten cuidado que te lo estás jugando muy fuerte al "siyalodecíayo" y como te salga "cagarro" va a ser un OWNED de los que hacen caducar el password del nick. La bolsa a nivel técnico solo proyecto el corto plazo. A medio no se puede reconstruir ni de lejos.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> bien Pepe bieemmm :Aplauso:
> 
> por cierto, pregunta indiscreta ¿está usted per la millor terreta del mon?, me resulta familiar la zona ienso:
> puede responder o soltarme un "la segunda ya tal" )



Eso es el restaurante de la Playa, en Puebla de Farnals, que fui a comer entre semana para olvidarme de los farmacéuticos y sus historias... La de la semana pasada Denia, donde estoy haciendo ofertas por apartamentos que son como ofrecer $38.000 por una acción de Berkshire Hathaway A. Me las tiran a la cara, bastante enfadados. Pero les digo lo que el perro al hueso; tú duro, que yo tiempo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lechu (28 Jun 2013)

OJO CON ESTO


El Gobierno anuncia un impuesto medioambiental y cambios en Sociedades tras subir el alcohol y el tabaco - elEconomista.es



Cambios en Sociedades


Respecto a los cambios en el Impuesto de Sociedades, se va a eliminar la deducibilidad de las pérdidas por deterioro de cartera de valores y las rentas negativas producidas en el extranjero. Estas modificaciones permitirán al Gobierno disponer de unos 3.600 millones de euros al año, según sus propios cálculos.

Buen finde


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Jun 2013)

S&P largos por encima de 1616(c). Ahora está para mirar y no tocar o cortos si vuelve a perder los 1600(c).


----------



## Sin_Perdón (28 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Eso es el restaurante de la Playa, en Puebla de Farnals, que fui a comer entre semana para olvidarme de los farmacéuticos y sus historias... La de la semana pasada Denia, donde estoy haciendo ofertas por apartamentos que son como ofrecer $38.000 por una acción de Berkshire Hathaway A. Me las tiran a la cara, bastante enfadados. Pero les digo lo que el perro al hueso; tú duro, que yo tiempo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Conozco el restaurante de vista. Buena terraza en un hotelito quite luxurious que no tiene ni 5 años. Muy buenas vistas como se puede apreciar :rolleye:

Hace 2 semanas nos pasamos mi parienta y yo para catar el precio de los apartamentos y es dificil encontrar nada por debajo de 150k.


----------



## JohnSilver (28 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Para eso están los stops, dinamicos quizá en algunos casos. Para cagarse en montoro e ir a contar plusvis. Antes me gasto el dinero en gambas y
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La playa de la Pobla de Farnals no es muy cool 8:

Perdón por el off-topic, os leo generalmente muy silenciosamente (y con mucha atención)


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Jun 2013)

Lo están dejando de cine para la semana que viene


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (28 Jun 2013)

lechu dijo:


> OJO CON ESTO
> Respecto a los cambios en el Impuesto de Sociedades, se va a eliminar la deducibilidad de las pérdidas por deterioro de cartera de valores y las rentas negativas producidas en el extranjero.



Se están cargando la gallina de los huevos de oro. :fiufiu:


----------



## ghkghk (28 Jun 2013)

JohnSilver dijo:


> La playa de la Pobla de Farnals no es muy cool 8:
> 
> Perdón por el off-topic, os leo generalmente muy silenciosamente (y con mucha atención)



Hoyga caballero que irse a comer a Moraira o Altea a las 14.30 para volver a las 16h se hace complicado 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## alimon (28 Jun 2013)

lechu dijo:


> OJO CON ESTO
> 
> 
> El Gobierno anuncia un impuesto medioambiental y cambios en Sociedades tras subir el alcohol y el tabaco - elEconomista.es
> ...




Hay alguna ampliación de esta información, o aun no?

Lo digo porque yo mis pinitos los hago a través de una Sociedad Limitada, y dado mis nulos conocimientos, y mi poca temeridad, va a ser muy probable que acabe teniendo pérdidas a compensar.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Jun 2013)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Conozco el restaurante de vista. Buena terraza en un hotelito quite luxurious que no tiene ni 5 años. Muy buenas vistas como se puede apreciar :rolleye:
> 
> Hace 2 semanas nos pasamos mi parienta y yo para catar el precio de los apartamentos y es dificil encontrar nada por debajo de 150k.



En Denia? Ya hay cositas un poco más baratas... pero cuando ofreces comprar a precios de 2016 no acaban de verlo. Lo que no saben es que en 2016 ofreceremos a precios del 2020.

Bbva estaba vendiendo unos a precios "decentes" en primera línea, pero no es una zona de la playa que me guste demasiado. 

El caso es que desde abril le estoy dando vueltas al tema, porque un apartamentito donde ir todos los fines de semana de abril a octubre me haría mucho papel, y en agosto un viajecito mientras la economía lo permita. Pero no a cualquier precio.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (28 Jun 2013)

Vamos a ver qué pasa si Alpha supera los 5,20 usd y cierra consolidándolos.

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 21:43 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> S&P largos por encima de 1616(c). Ahora está para mirar y no tocar o cortos si vuelve a perder los 1600(c).



Cuidado que no vemos muchos pipos ociosos para ganar. Si pillas entre 10 y 15 pipos sal corriendo asegurando el reward y cómprate una buena botella de vino (una Carrovejas no está nada mal).

Hay compañías que no son buenas ::

[YOUTUBE]tg00YEETFzg[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 21:46 ----------

Los asiáticos están devaluando su moneda. Al final, entre todos devaluando se van a quedar en el mismo sitio.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (28 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> En Denia? Ya hay cositas un poco más baratas... pero cuando ofreces comprar a precios de 2016 no acaban de verlo. Lo que no saben es que en 2016 ofreceremos a precios del 2020.
> 
> Bbva estaba vendiendo unos a precios "decentes" en primera línea, pero no es una zona de la playa que me guste demasiado.
> 
> ...



No, en la Pobla de Farnals. Es cierto que no es un sitio glamouroso pero esta a tiro de piedra de Valencia y de esta forma lo puedes utilizar más, y no te gastas un pastón en gasolina, que todo hay que mirarlo.

Hace unos añitos ya nos alquilamos un apartamento en julio y agosto y la zona del paseo tiene mucha vidilla por la noche. Los restaurantes están bien y no son caros. Pero que más de 50-60k no nos gastamos, vamos. No hay prisa como bien dices.

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 21:50 ----------

Parece que de las carboneras, la que mejor pilla los rebotes es Arch Coal. Algún motivo especial para pillar Alpha en lugar de Arch?


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Jun 2013)

bien sp500 :Aplauso: que velas rojas mas bonitas :Baile:

ahora si a dormir


----------



## alimon (28 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bien sp500 :Aplauso: que velas rojas mas bonitas :Baile:
> *
> ahora si a dormir *



Pero hombre, no joda, que es Viernes. Salga a celebrarlo y a levantar un poco la economía hostelera de este pais.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a ver qué pasa si Alpha supera los 5,20 usd y cierra consolidándolos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 21:43 ----------
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo no lo veo claro y prefiero estarme quieto, pero fíjate, otro viaje hasta 15.5 y luego a 0.9..... lo tienen en ese rango, veremos por donde rompen.


----------



## tarrito (28 Jun 2013)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bien sp500 :Aplauso: que velas rojas mas bonitas :Baile:
> 
> ahora si a dormir



salga de fistuki Jatencio, le esperamos mis amigas y yo :X

http://laspelirrojas.tumblr.com/


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> salga de fistuki Jatencio, le esperamos mis amigas y yo :X
> 
> http://laspelirrojas.tumblr.com/



Està pendent un perrús vermell :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Jun 2013)

Monlovi dijo:


> salga de fistuki Jatencio, le esperamos mis amigas y yo :X
> 
> http://laspelirrojas.tumblr.com/



Bien Mon, bien!!!!


----------



## tarrito (28 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Està pendent un perrús vermell :rolleye:



pues ya sabe, es de lo poco que se puede comer sin engordar :ouch:

---------- Post added 28-jun-2013 at 22:25 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bien Mon, bien!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eh! usted nada de tocarse ni de sexi-fun ni sexy-time o lo que haga ahora la juventud ... que después no me rinde en la carrera de montaña


----------



## paulistano (28 Jun 2013)

Ghk, por casualidad no habrás ofertado en "marmara", tengo entendido que es lo mejor que hay. 

Ya le escribiré privado para que me recomiende donde ir a cenar bien por la zona.... 

Saludos

Edito: me he confundido con javea.... No he dicho nada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Jun 2013)

:vomito:

Dirty talks por privado, por favor.....

:no:


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Jun 2013)

alguno es tan amable de decirme compañias gasisticas en India?



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ice-of-natural-gas-to-attract-investment.html


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Jun 2013)

Joder, había leídos *guanísticas*!!! Bertok está haciendo mucho daño


----------



## ghkghk (28 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ghk, por casualidad no habrás ofertado en "marmara", tengo entendido que es lo mejor que hay.
> 
> Ya le escribiré privado para que me recomiende donde ir a cenar bien por la zona....
> 
> ...



Póngame Gamesa en los 9 euros y Marmara será nuestro!!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulistano (28 Jun 2013)

Ghk, un poco más.... Me ofrecieron uno que se vendió en 400.000 por 240.000.....

El de al lado tampoco pinta nada mal...

Pero claro, los cojones me voy a gastar 240k por un apartamento de playa..... Que se lo coman con patatas, jeje.... Nada nada....


----------



## juanfer (28 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ghk, un poco más.... Me ofrecieron uno que se vendió en 400.000 por 240.000.....
> 
> El de al lado tampoco pinta nada mal...
> 
> Pero claro, los cojones me voy a gastar 240k por un apartamento de playa..... Que se lo coman con patatas, jeje.... Nada nada....



Están pensando en comprar un apartamento en Denia?


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 Jun 2013)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Cisne negro esperado:
> 
> 
> 28 de junio de 2013 — Las últimas revelaciones sobre las enormes pérdidas con derivados financieros en Italia han puesto al presidente del Banco Central Europeo (BCE) Mario Draghi en el banquillo de los acusados y pudiera terminar en la cárcel. Se hicieron públicas las revelaciones en vísperas de la crucial cumbre de la Unión Europea (UE) en donde el principal punto de la agenda serán los llamados rescates internos (o sea, utilizar los fondos de los depositantes para salvar a un banco insolvente).
> ...





http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-perdidas-reestructuracion-de-derivados.html


----------



## ghkghk (28 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Están pensando en comprar un apartamento en Denia?



Yo sí. Vende/regala algo?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghkghk (28 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Ghk, un poco más.... Me ofrecieron uno que se vendió en 400.000 por 240.000.....
> 
> El de al lado tampoco pinta nada mal...
> 
> Pero claro, los cojones me voy a gastar 240k por un apartamento de playa..... Que se lo coman con patatas, jeje.... Nada nada....



Yo por ese precio tendría que comprar tal mansión que me costaría el divorcio, porque me vería obligado a llenar la piscina y las 9 habitaciones con modelos. Lo de las dos habitaciones por 250.000 lo veo tan lejos como la movida madrileña. Una época ciertamente curiosa que nunca volverá. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## juanfer (28 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo sí. Vende/regala algo?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



No vendo nada pero he veraneado alli varios años. Es una zona muy bonita sobre todo para practicar deportes náuticos.

Es un buen lugar para veranear.


----------



## juanfer (28 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo por ese precio tendría que comprar tal mansión que me costaría el divorcio, porque me vería obligado a llenar la piscina y las 9 habitaciones con modelos. Lo de las dos habitaciones por 250.000 lo veo tan lejos como la movida madrileña. Una época ciertamente curiosa que nunca volverá.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2





En la urbanización donde veraneaba en Denia. Un ático de 5 habitaciones el alquiler de agosto eran 6000€.


----------



## paulistano (28 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> Están pensando en comprar un apartamento en Denia?



No, fui a alquilar y de paso me ofrecieron tal chollo. 

Para quince días al año ni loco miro algo.... Otra cosa es para la jubilación y pasar temporadas largas.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> En la urbanización donde veraneaba en Denia. Un ático de 5 habitaciones el alquiler de agosto eran 6000€.



Eso sería lo que me gustaría a mí. Disfrutarlo de abril a octubre, pedir vacaciones en julio y alquilarlo en agosto a algún vicepresidente de Astra Zeneca... Pero claro, para alquilarlo por 3-4.000 euros has de tener un producto de verdadero nivel a día de hoy. Y esos siguen siendo caros. Cada vez menos, pero la bajada es insuficiente. 

El problema es que, fuera de coñas con lo de "te los quitan de las manos", la primera línea con vistas buenas no es tan abundante. Hay la que hay, y tardará muuuuuucho en volver a construirse. Sus propietarios lo saben, y baja, pero porcentualmente mucho menos que el resto.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulistano (28 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> En la urbanización donde veraneaba en Denia. Un ático de 5 habitaciones el alquiler de agosto eran 6000€.



En javea, el marmara dos habitaciones 2.800 euros...... 

..... Primera quincena..... Tragatochos y tal....


----------



## ponzi (29 Jun 2013)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> alguno es tan amable de decirme compañias gasisticas en India?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ice-of-natural-gas-to-attract-investment.html



Tenga en cuenta que operar en mercados tan lejanos es muy complicado...Segun tengo entendido la india es un lugsr donde hacer negocios es muy inestable...mire lo q le paso a enron por aqurllos lsres.....Mire empresas con buenos roes


----------



## amago45 (29 Jun 2013)

Sideshow Bob dijo:


> Eso lo que me choca, el volumen final! algo tiene que haber.. ienso:



Casi todo el volumen fue en subasta y parece que son compras de bancos a final de mes para ajustar carteras de fondos de inversión. 
Veamos el lúnes ienso:


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Sabias palabras, pero difíciles de entender por el empecinamiento del cerebro.
> 
> La bolsa es para unos pocos en un lado y unos muchos en el otro. Decide en qué lado quieres estar y cumple las reglas de admisión. That's the fact!.
> 
> ...



Janus, me trae floja el owned :XX::XX::XX:. Llevo muchos años en esto y me dedico a hacer crecer el patrimonio con la regla de oro de preservarlo. 

Sabes perfectamente lo que ocurre con los que se acercan a la bolsa y picotean sin SL o en valores como prisa, sacyr, ..... en el mejor de los escenarios, están fuera de juego o superpillados en menos de 2 años.

Veremos a la bolsa muy por debajo y estaremos hablando que la alcista de ....

Tú me entiendes aunque no me explique muy bien ... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

---------- Post added 29-jun-2013 at 07:38 ----------




R3v3nANT dijo:


> Joder, había leídos *guanísticas*!!! Bertok está haciendo mucho daño



Es una señal.

Vas bien, te salvarás ::

---------- Post added 29-jun-2013 at 07:39 ----------




Negrofuturo dijo:


> Cisne negro esperado:
> 
> 
> 28 de junio de 2013 — Las últimas revelaciones sobre las enormes pérdidas con derivados financieros en Italia han puesto al presidente del Banco Central Europeo (BCE) Mario Draghi en el banquillo de los acusados y pudiera terminar en la cárcel. Se hicieron públicas las revelaciones en vísperas de la crucial cumbre de la Unión Europea (UE) en donde el principal punto de la agenda serán los llamados rescates internos (o sea, utilizar los fondos de los depositantes para salvar a un banco insolvente).
> ...



Negro, for president !!!


----------



## juanfer (29 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> En javea, el marmara dos habitaciones 2.800 euros......
> 
> ..... Primera quincena..... Tragatochos y tal....



Donde yo voy estamos a primera línea de mar en una zona muy tranquila las semana eran 1500. Huye de donde hayan motos acuáticas o no te dejaran hacer la siesta.


----------



## juanfer (29 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Eso sería lo que me gustaría a mí. Disfrutarlo de abril a octubre, pedir vacaciones en julio y alquilarlo en agosto a algún vicepresidente de Astra Zeneca... Pero claro, para alquilarlo por 3-4.000 euros has de tener un producto de verdadero nivel a día de hoy. Y esos siguen siendo caros. Cada vez menos, pero la bajada es insuficiente.
> 
> El problema es que, fuera de coñas con lo de "te los quitan de las manos", la primera línea con vistas buenas no es tan abundante. Hay la que hay, y tardará muuuuuucho en volver a construirse. Sus propietarios lo saben, y baja, pero porcentualmente mucho menos que el resto.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



El piso que te comento paga al año 6000 € de comunidad, que es lo que pago por un mes. Es caro de cojo es mantener un piso en primera línea. Yo si tuviera que comprar preferiría 2 o 3 filas detras por las motos acuáticas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Jun 2013)

JRANDES!!!!!!!!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]qbht7vnSld0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ghkghk (29 Jun 2013)

juanfer dijo:


> El piso que te comento paga al año 6000 € de comunidad, que es lo que pago por un mes. Es caro de cojo es mantener un piso en primera línea. Yo si tuviera que comprar preferiría 2 o 3 filas detras por las motos acuáticas.



Joder, 6.000 al año de comunidad?? No había visto nunca nada igual. Mo sería un año por una derrama puntual?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Jun 2013)

ghkghk:9363229 dijo:


> juanfer dijo:
> 
> 
> > Joder, 6.000 al año de comunidad?? No había visto nunca nada igual. Mo sería un año por una derrama puntual?
> ...


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ghkghk:9363229 dijo:
> 
> 
> > En lugar de pistas de tenis hay un prostíbulo con servicio de todo incluido....:fiufiu:
> ...


----------



## paulistano (29 Jun 2013)

ghkghk dijo:


> Joder, 6.000 al año de comunidad?? No había visto nunca nada igual. Mo sería un año por una derrama puntual?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Es una pasta, si.....pero a saber, no se si dijo Juanfer que se trataba de un atico de cinco dormitorios....

Una locura para un apartamento de playa::


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2013)

Mi tributo al mejor de los mejores:


----------



## atman (29 Jun 2013)

A las buenas... que tal les fue la semana? A ver si me pongo un poco al día...

Y les pongo un poco al día..

Nassim N. Taleb, el autor de "The Black Swan" lleva una temporadita dando el turre con un libro titulado "Antifragile", donde trata de desmontar, entre otras cosas, la aceptada verosimilitud de los modelos econométricos. Ahora ha escrito un ensayo desde un punto de vista más matemático para demostrar su postulado, que, por otra parte, para la mayoría no deja ser intuitivamente obvio, pero que está siendo bastante contestado... por lo economistas... jajaja... Aquí se lo dejo, tan calentito, que lleva fecha de Julio de 2013.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/50282823/Problems%20with%20Economics.pdf


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Jun 2013)

hestamoh zalva!!!!!


Susana Daz presentar su candidatura al PSOE andaluz la prxima semana. Ideal


Susana Díaz - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Esta es la de "a los mejores y a las mejoras candidatos y candidatas..... 


Napalm.....Napalm por favor!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juanfer (29 Jun 2013)

paulistano dijo:


> Es una pasta, si.....pero a saber, no se si dijo Juanfer que se trataba de un atico de cinco dormitorios....
> 
> Una locura para un apartamento de playa::





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ghkghk:9363229 dijo:
> 
> 
> > En lugar de pistas de tenis hay un prostíbulo con servicio de todo incluido....:fiufiu:
> ...


----------



## j.w.pepper (29 Jun 2013)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> hestamoh zalva!!!!!
> 
> 
> Susana Daz presentar su candidatura al PSOE andaluz la prxima semana. Ideal
> ...



De Guatemala a Guatepeor. ¿Cuando será el día en que Andalucía despierte?


----------



## ponzi (29 Jun 2013)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> De Guatemala a Guatepeor. ¿Cuando será el día en que Andalucía despierte?



Me encanta la frase....Licenciada en derecho....desde entonces solo ha trabajado en pllitica....y Actualmente consejera de presidencia e igualdad....Mamma mia...MERKEL y DRAGUI dejar de meter pasta en España quien sabe igual con la quiebra del pais hacemos una buena limpia


----------



## j.w.pepper (29 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Me encanta la frase....Licenciada en derecho....desde entonces solo ha trabajado en pllitica....y Actualmente consejera de presidencia e igualdad....Mamma mia...MERKEL y DRAGUI dejar de meter pasta en España quien sabe igual con la quiebra del pais hacemos una buena limpia



La "miembra" parte 2, y seguro que incluso gana las elecciones, el PP también con los candidatos que presenta, válgame Dios, mucho hay que limpiar en España.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Algas (29 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> A las buenas... que tal les fue la semana? A ver si me pongo un poco al día...
> 
> Y les pongo un poco al día..
> 
> ...




Nassim Taleb es un grande, su intro en "Fooled by randomness (engañados por el azar)" es muy :: : "Si eres rico... ¿por qué no eres más listo? :XX:.
Fuera coñas, voy a pegarle una leída8: (pero mañana, q hoy es sábado noche  http://www.alrincon.com/imagenesblog/mike-dowson-2/6.jpg)


----------



## atman (29 Jun 2013)

Spanish town goes green by turning sewage into clean energy | Reuters



> All-gas' owner Aqualia is the world's third largest private water company. It is owned by *loss-making Spanish infrastructure firm FCC* which is betting on its environmental services business to relieve pain from a domestic construction downturn.



jajaja...


----------



## Janus (29 Jun 2013)

atman dijo:


> Spanish town goes green by turning sewage into clean energy | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> jajaja...



Espera a ver si terminan vendiendo Aqualia para resolver su problema de deuda.
Total, siempre han sido constructores y el agua es mucho más reciente. Les podría significar un pelotazo para tapar tantas y tantas decisiones desacertadas guiadas por el instinto castuzo del "qué hay de lo mío".

FCC está muy cerquita de que sean los bancos los que decidan el día a día. FCC está en la última oportunidad de tener cierta autonomía.

El agua genera muy buenos márgenes y sobre todo cash-flow porque les pagamos mes a mes y ellos a sus proveedores a 90 días sino mucho más.


----------



## Clander (30 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Espera a ver si terminan vendiendo Aqualia para resolver su problema de deuda.
> Total, siempre han sido constructores y el agua es mucho más reciente. Les podría significar un pelotazo para tapar tantas y tantas decisiones desacertadas guiadas por el instinto castuzo del "qué hay de lo mío".
> 
> FCC está muy cerquita de que sean los bancos los que decidan el día a día. FCC está en la última oportunidad de tener cierta autonomía.
> ...



A 90.....madre mía que lejos queda eso....a 210 esta mas acertado. Ya en el 2007 el pago medio del sector era 180, devolución de retenciones y/o avales aparte que se suelen ir por encima de 365.

Enviado desde mi Nexus S usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghkghk (30 Jun 2013)

SENSACIONAL Monstruos Universirty.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ghkghk (30 Jun 2013)

ponzi dijo:


> Me encanta la frase....Licenciada en derecho....desde entonces solo ha trabajado en pllitica....y Actualmente consejera de presidencia e igualdad....Mamma mia...MERKEL y DRAGUI dejar de meter pasta en España quien sabe igual con la quiebra del pais hacemos una buena limpia



Sólo por esto deberíamos declarar la deuda ilegítima y odiosa.

Enviado desde mi GT-P5110 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2013)

No olvidéis dejar los temas preparados 8:8:8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jun 2013)

This MUST be a Fake....

La peculiar carta de Cristina Fernández al Papa Francisco: "Tome mate. Ya me entiende"


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2013)

The end is near, el forero ENOLAGAY

https://meeting.banckle.com/flex/recording?id=380252914


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jun 2013)

viendo el webinar me encuentro.....

---------- Post added 30-jun-2013 at 09:58 ----------

bertok!!!! ibex 4300 
:baba: 
Este es el tercer jinete del apocalipsis :Aplauso:


----------



## Pepe Broz (30 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> The end is near, el forero ENOLAGAY
> 
> https://meeting.banckle.com/flex/recording?id=380252914



Dura 2 horas!!! ::...Haz un resumen buen hombre


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jun 2013)

SAN a 2,7-3,2 :XX: :XX: :XX:

Tengo un nuevo lidel!!!!

edit: Bufff Bertok sal de ese cuerpo!!!!


Eventos de crédito en españa, guerra en oriente medio en 2015. en España no queda otra que emigrar....


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2013)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Dura 2 horas!!! ::...Haz un resumen buen hombre





---------- Post added 30-jun-2013 at 09:09 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> SAN a 2,7-3,2 :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> Tengo un nuevo lidel!!!!
> 
> ...



En este punto no estoy de acuerdo con ENOLAGAY.

Tras las ampliaciones "encubiertas" de los últimos años en SAN, el mínimo del ciclo probable que veremos esté en 1,XX.

Recuerda que los elegidos somos unos pocos :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> The end is near, el forero ENOLAGAY
> 
> https://meeting.banckle.com/flex/recording?id=380252914



Poooonzi, esas Acerinox en el 1h 3 min ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Jun 2013)

Ayer estaba mirando la gráfica del SAN y su mínimo en 2,7€.... Por cierto, en mensual la gráfica de junio es sugerente de la que se avecina, la suerte de SAN ya se anticipaba en la vela de enero.


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ayer estaba mirando la gráfica del SAN y su mínimo en 2,7€.... Por cierto, en mensual la gráfica de junio es sugerente de la que se avecina.



Hell is waiting 8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> El agua genera muy buenos márgenes y sobre todo cash-flow porque les pagamos mes a mes y ellos a sus proveedores a 90 días sino mucho más.



Tengo dos contratos marco pendiente de firma encima de la mesa para trabajar con Ferrovial y OHL. En ambos las condiciones de pago son 180 días, si te gusta bien y si no ya vendrá otro que trague. 
La ley de morosidad es una pantomima y se la pasan por el forro.

---------- Post added 30-jun-2013 at 12:30 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Hell is waiting 8:



Yo la espero en el suelo que hizo el año pasado en 3,8€. Si los toca y rebota me subo al carro.....y últimamente julio es un mes de malas noticias, tal vez antes de irme de vacaciones sea accionista ::


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2013)

mavr76 dijo:


> A 90.....madre mía que lejos queda eso....a 210 esta mas acertado. Ya en el 2007 el pago medio del sector era 180, devolución de retenciones y/o avales aparte que se suelen ir por encima de 365.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus S usando Tapatalk 2



Pues he dicho +90 porque ya por defecto es una cifra que incumple la ley. Si yo tuviera algún día un trabajo con ellos y me pagaran a 200 días .... acababan en el juzgado o les retiraba el trabajo.


----------



## Clander (30 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Pues he dicho +90 porque ya por defecto es una cifra que incumple la ley. Si yo tuviera algún día un trabajo con ellos y me pagaran a 200 días .... acababan en el juzgado o les retiraba el trabajo.



Pues hecha la ley hecha la trampa. Te explico el proceder habitual. Se le dice al proveedor / industrial que tiene dos opciones, 90 trasferencia (con lo que no puede descontar) o 210/270 pagaré, que podra descontar sin ningun problema casualmente en mi financiera a un coste por supuesto por encima de mercado (en FCC en concreto Afigesa) .

Como pagar a 210 es ilegal a dia de hoy, y aqui viene lo acojonante, se "obliga" al proveedor que quiera contratar a mandar una carta firmada a la empresa (FCC, Dragados, etc, todos funcionan igual) PIDIENDO por favor que le paguen a 210 en vez de a 90. Evidentemente se coaccciona de todos los modos posibles, y si por un casual alguno no traga y sigue pidiendo trasferencia 90 (o el plazo maximo legal que este en vigor ahora que creo recordar que este año ya son 30 o 45) no se acaba firmando el contrato y se busca a otro.

Acabais de descubrir la TIR infinita de la construccion de todos estos años atras. Era un negocio en el que no se ponia un duro, cobrabas de la Admin. a 60 y pagabas a 200. Como la Admin. pagaba relativamente bien, los fondos propios eran tendentes a 0 y la TIR infinita, a pesar de tener un margen bajo. Todo esto se derrumba en el momento en que las diferentes Admin. Publicas empiezan a no pagar.

Enviado desde mi GT-N8010 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2013)

mavr76 dijo:


> Pues hecha la ley hecha la trampa. Te explico el proceder habitual. Se le dice al proveedor / industrial que tiene dos opciones, 90 trasferencia (con lo que no puede descontar) o 210/270 pagaré, que podra descontar sin ningun problema casualmente en mi financiera a un coste por supuesto por encima de mercado (en FCC en concreto Afigesa) .
> 
> Como pagar a 210 es ilegal a dia de hoy, y aqui viene lo acojonante, se "obliga" al proveedor que quiera contratar a mandar una carta firmada a la empresa (FCC, Dragados, etc, todos funcionan igual) PIDIENDO por favor que le paguen a 210 en vez de a 90. Evidentemente se coaccciona de todos los modos posibles, y si por un casual alguno no traga y sigue pidiendo trasferencia 90 (o el plazo maximo legal que este en vigor ahora que creo recordar que este año ya son 30 o 45) no se acaba firmando el contrato y se busca a otro.
> 
> ...



Si no entras en el juego, no vendes y terminas chapando el negocio.

si entras en el juego, tardas en cobrar y en muchos casos no cobras. Igualmente terminas chapando el negocio.

Esto le está ocurriendo a centenares de miles de Pymes y Autónomos.

Familias completas a centenares de miles están abocadas a la miseria.

No me extrañaría que se tomen la justicia por su mano y comiencen a rebanar el pescuezo a los culpables.


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> The end is near, el forero ENOLAGAY
> 
> https://meeting.banckle.com/flex/recording?id=380252914



Está todo el mundo en máximos pero en España no se es consciente porque el IBEX está a la mitad de los ratios de 2008.

Es perfectamente normal que el SP tenga una corrección mayor de cierta enVERGAdura y eso puede doler mucho en los mercados que están derrumbados como es el caso del IBEX. El dinero está disponible en el mundo y lo que hace es saltar de activo en activo. Que se lo pregunten al oro.

La guía es el gran maestro Saenz del Castillo quien ya hace años habla de un proceso de purgación en el IBEX de hasta el 2016. Si es cierto y viene una corrección severa, el IBEX se irá muy abajo y se hará justicia.

Vamos a verlo y vamos de dejar de pensarlo. Ojos antes que cerebro.


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Está todo el mundo en máximos pero en España no se es consciente porque el IBEX está a la mitad de los ratios de 2008.
> 
> Es perfectamente normal que el SP tenga una corrección mayor de cierta enVERGAdura y eso puede doler mucho en los mercados que están derrumbados como es el caso del IBEX. El dinero está disponible en el mundo y lo que hace es saltar de activo en activo. Que se lo pregunten al oro.
> 
> ...



Janus, si no recuerdo mal el Gran Maese Sáenz del Castillo pronosticaba un nuevo pico primario de ciclo alcista en 2017.

No recuerdo si en 2017 era el pico del cilo primario alcista o el suelo del ciclo primario bajista.

¿sabes algo de esto?


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2013)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, si no recuerdo mal el Gran Maese Sáenz del Castillo pronosticaba un nuevo pico primario de ciclo alcista en 2017.
> 
> No recuerdo si en 2017 era el pico del cilo primario alcista o el suelo del ciclo primario bajista.
> 
> ¿sabes algo de esto?



Bajadas hasta suelo en 2016.


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Bajadas hasta suelo en 2016.



Estás vaguete. Ponme el link del video 8:


----------



## Claca (30 Jun 2013)

Yo lo que veo en el gráfico es que los dos grandes bancos españoles pueden dar una sorpresa al alza muy importante si aguantan ciertos niveles. Parece una burrada, lo sé, y precisamente por ello lo consideraré seriamente si nos meten miedo en el cuerpo pero no se llega a nada más.


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2013)

Un poco para el intelecto, especialmente pensado en Ponzi.

YELP
Adjunto su estado financiero. Ojo, capitaliza 2,2B y no gana dinero ni tiene unas perspectivas de crecimiento brutales.
YELP Key Statistics | Yelp Inc. Class A Common Stock Stock - Yahoo! Finance
YELP Income Statement | Yelp Inc. Class A Common Stock Stock - Yahoo! Finance
YELP Income Statement | Yelp Inc. Class A Common Stock Stock - Yahoo! Finance

LINKEDIN
Capitaliza sobre los 20B. Más les vale que no pierdan los 160 usd. En este caso puedo decir que nunca he visto unos ratios tan disparados. Hay muchas empresas con ratios sorprendentes pero que atienden a una situación coyuntural por una situación de mercado (ej, ebitda derrumbado un año). En Linkedin no ocurre eso, tienen más de 200M de usuarios y es difícil pensar que van a multiplicar por 10 sus resultados. Si ocurriera eso, seguirían estando más de un 100% caros. Es cuestión de tiempo, caerán a lo burro y ahí estaremos para cargar cortos.
LNKD Key Statistics | LinkedIn Corporation Class A Co Stock - Yahoo! Finance
LNKD Income Statement | LinkedIn Corporation Class A Co Stock - Yahoo! Finance
LNKD Income Statement | LinkedIn Corporation Class A Co Stock - Yahoo! Finance




Ya saben que no me fío de la relación bolsa vs. estados financieros. Simplemente lo cuelgo para que vean la irracionalidad. Lo importante es poner estos valores en el radar list para que cuando den la señal bajista .... carguemos shorts como locos. Las bajadas en estos valores son intensas y contundentes muy rápidamente.

---------- Post added 30-jun-2013 at 16:02 ----------




Claca dijo:


> Yo lo que veo en el gráfico es que los dos grandes bancos españoles pueden dar una sorpresa al alza muy importante si aguantan ciertos niveles. Parece una burrada, lo sé, y precisamente por ello lo consideraré seriamente si nos meten miedo en el cuerpo pero no se llega a nada más.



El SAN por ejemplo se está jugando mucho en estos días. Está sobre la línea de soporte descendente desde hace bastante tiempo. Es bajista sin duda si bien es cierto que admite subidas del 30% y seguirá siendo bajista.

Posiciones de largo plazo solamente si se supera con volumen, y se consolidan, los 6,5 euros.

---------- Post added 30-jun-2013 at 16:03 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Estás vaguete. Ponme el link del video 8:



Uso poco el youtube para la bolsa. No lo tengo. Al que veo vaguete es a usía.


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Jun 2013)

Ahora lo hacen aún mejor. Forma de pago 180 días con confirming que te obligan a descontar en 45 días ::



mavr76 dijo:


> Pues hecha la ley hecha la trampa. Te explico el proceder habitual. Se le dice al proveedor / industrial que tiene dos opciones, 90 trasferencia (con lo que no puede descontar) o 210/270 pagaré, que podra descontar sin ningun problema casualmente en mi financiera a un coste por supuesto por encima de mercado (en FCC en concreto Afigesa) .
> 
> Como pagar a 210 es ilegal a dia de hoy, y aqui viene lo acojonante, se "obliga" al proveedor que quiera contratar a mandar una carta firmada a la empresa (FCC, Dragados, etc, todos funcionan igual) PIDIENDO por favor que le paguen a 210 en vez de a 90. Evidentemente se coaccciona de todos los modos posibles, y si por un casual alguno no traga y sigue pidiendo trasferencia 90 (o el plazo maximo legal que este en vigor ahora que creo recordar que este año ya son 30 o 45) no se acaba firmando el contrato y se busca a otro.
> 
> ...


----------



## carloszorro (30 Jun 2013)

Necesito que algún analista fundamental me mire los números de esta minera junior, multiplicando el nº de acciones por su precio actual a mi me da una valoración de la empresa en torno a los 7 millones de €.

Gold mining exploration company - Gold Stock Investment -- Edgewater Exploration

En share structure aparecen varios millones de warrants a precios muy distantes a los actuales.

¿Mi pregunta es si esto está en quiebra?


----------



## mataresfacil (30 Jun 2013)

carloszorro dijo:


> Necesito que algún analista fundamental me mire los números de esta minera junior, multiplicando el nº de acciones por su precio actual a mi me da una valoración de la empresa en torno a los 7 millones de €.
> 
> Gold mining exploration company - Gold Stock Investment -- Edgewater Exploration
> 
> ...



Respuesta: manzanas traigo. ::


----------



## tarrito (30 Jun 2013)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Respuesta: manzanas traigo. ::



ahora se dice "la segunda ya tal"


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Jun 2013)

carloszorro dijo:


> Necesito que algún analista fundamental me mire los números de esta minera junior, multiplicando el nº de acciones por su precio actual a mi me da una valoración de la empresa en torno a los 7 millones de €.
> 
> Gold mining exploration company - Gold Stock Investment -- Edgewater Exploration
> 
> ...



Poooooooooooooooonziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2013)

carloszorro dijo:


> Necesito que algún analista fundamental me mire los números de esta minera junior, multiplicando el nº de acciones por su precio actual a mi me da una valoración de la empresa en torno a los 7 millones de €.
> 
> Gold mining exploration company - Gold Stock Investment -- Edgewater Exploration
> 
> ...



No tiene ingresos ni previsión a corto plazo. Viendo el tamaño de sus gastos en Admon deben ser tres y el del tambor. Vamos que el jefe y la secretaria a la que castiga :o

https://www.google.com/finance?q=CVE:EDW&fstype=ii&ei=Q3bQUeDuJIH5wAOPSQ


*The Company is currently developing the Corcoesto Gold Project in northwest Spain, and exploring the Enchi Gold Project in Ghana, West Africa
*
Edgewater Provides Corcoesto Gold Project Feasibility Study Update and Announces Positive Stakeholder and Community Initiatives - Yahoo! Finance
Edgewater Exploration Engages Micon International, Golder Associates and KD Engineering to Complete Feasibility Study at the Corcoesto Gold Project, Galicia, Spain - Yahoo! Finance
Me da que alguien poco dinero puede ganar en Galicia o en Ghana donde la corrupción campa a sus anchas.

Edgewater Receives Final In-Fill Drilling Results at Corcoesto, Spain - Yahoo! Finance

Básicamente huele a que se lo juega todo, mientras tanto a gastar en gastos de admon, al futuro de Corcoesto (Galicia). El dinero no es tonto y está saliendo del valor. No hay ningún tipo de acumulación como bien se puede ver en el chart. Algo saben que los demás no sabemos en cuanto a alguna noticia que influya en la cotización del valor y su futuro bursátil. De confirmarse ese pelotazo bursátil, estaría subiendo a destajo y está haciendo totalmente lo contraria. Ojo que es un aviso de que hay trap.
EDGEWATER EXPLORATION LTD. Stock Chart | EDW.V Interactive Chart - Yahoo! Finance

El año pasado parecía que sí que se creían el pelotazo y jugaron bien sus cartas con strike a 0,4 usd. Pero eso ha perdido valor desde enero.

Edgewater Grants Options - Yahoo! Finance

Se lo juega todo a Corcoesto y en la confianza de ello se hipotecaron con 5M hace cerca de un año. El 100% es suyo pero se lo juegan todo a temas de medioambiente etc... que cuyo cumplimiento acabe en un approval por parte del Estado. Estos temas son largos, tendrán que pedir más pasta, y una vez con el approval ..... los mineros saben bien que tanto arrancar una mina como cerrarla no es para nada evidente porque consume muchos recursos y lleva muchos años.
Edgewater Sells Royalty Interest on the Corcoesto Gold Project and Closes Private Placement - Yahoo! Finance

Ojos antes que cerebro. Oro y en España localizándolo en un gobierno que está hasta las patas de corrupción .... es una ruleta. Deja que se confirme el approval de la explotación minera y después ya habrá tiempo de subirse a ese carro. No tiene liquidez suficiente para subirse al carro ahora mismo.


----------



## atman (30 Jun 2013)

Edgewater Provides Corcoesto Gold Project Feasibility Study Update and Announces Positive Stakeholder and Community Initiatives

El estudio preliminar de viabilibidad lo hicieron pensando en el oro a $1300. Y parece que quieren hacerlo todo con dinero ajeno. Los informes definitivos todavía pueden decir que no es rentable. Así no cuela.


----------



## tarrito (30 Jun 2013)

así me gusta Pirata, identificando puntos débiles y haciendo daño (enlazar vídeo youtube) :Aplauso:


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (30 Jun 2013)

Yo ya tengo bitcoins y pienso comprar oro pronto, así como unos puts en Ibex o en América
sin locuras, pero hay que estar preparado para cuando llegue el día

Crash Bolsa New York (USA) 2013-2014. ¿es inminente, empieza la caída?
http://www.warrantsyquinielas.com/2013/05/crash-bolsa-new-york-usa-2013-2014.html*


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2013)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Yo ya tengo bitcoins y pienso comprar oro pronto, así como unos puts en Ibex o en América
> sin locuras, pero hay que estar preparado para cuando llegue el día
> 
> Crash Bolsa New York (USA) 2013-2014. ¿es inminente, empieza la caída?
> http://www.warrantsyquinielas.com/2013/05/crash-bolsa-new-york-usa-2013-2014.html*



De las pocas cosas que van a funcionar a futuro son los long-shorts ya que estas estructuras escapan fácilmente de la influencia de las actividades de los bancos centrales.

Vean cómo han subido los mercados solamente centrándose en pocos valores, los de mayor precio en usd en el mercado habida cuenta de cómo allí se "marca" al índice por el peso en puntos. Y todo ello sin dinero porque la confianza del consumir ha ido muy mal. Da igual, pocos pero disparando en los grandísimos valores son los que han sostenido el chiringo.

Existe una sobrevaloración brutal en los Google, Apple, ... y todos aquellos valores de alta ponderación porque su precio supera los 100 dolares. Por eso Google, Apple, IBM y demás son "América".


----------



## egarenc (30 Jun 2013)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Yo ya tengo bitcoins y pienso comprar oro pronto, así como unos puts en Ibex o en América
> sin locuras, pero hay que estar preparado para cuando llegue el día
> 
> Crash Bolsa New York (USA) 2013-2014. ¿es inminente, empieza la caída?
> http://www.warrantsyquinielas.com/2013/05/crash-bolsa-new-york-usa-2013-2014.html*


----------



## carloszorro (30 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta minera pretende construir una balsa de cianuración y de lodos tóxicos de un tamaño tan descomunal que una rotura de la misma causaría daños por valor de 350 millones de euros. 
ALERTAMINERA.net: La Sociedade Galega de Historia Natural alerta de la peligrosidad de la balsa de residuos que Edgewater pretende instalar en Cabana de Bergantiños

No entiendo como un gobierno puede permitir a un chicharro de mierda montar semejante historia.

Janus, si me puedes facilitar más datos que corroboren que esta empresa sería insolvente en caso de desastre te lo agradecería, aunque sea por privado y cuando tengas tiempo.


----------



## Claca (30 Jun 2013)

Sobre lo comentado, muy facilito:







Se ve claramente la importancia de la zona 4,60. Eso sí, antes de adelantar nada, es preciso ver cómo se adapta el precio al soporte, aunque si se aprecia recogida y nos marean un poco en el nivel, pero sin violarlo, la opción de un impulso fuerte al alza cogería mucha fuerza.


----------



## tarrito (30 Jun 2013)

quedamos luego para ver el fumbol y hacer la pole al nuevo hilo?

pongo zulo para verlo ... los demás traed alcoholazo y pizza o whatever
además pongo papas, gusanitos, palomitas, frutos secos, refrescos, etc

mujeres "que fuman" no traigáis, que luego me canean y me toca dormir en la bañera :ouch:


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Jun 2013)

se ha abierto el hilo de julio.......


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2013)

carloszorro dijo:


> Esta minera pretende construir una balsa de cianuración y de lodos tóxicos de un tamaño tan descomunal que una rotura de la misma causaría daños por valor de 350 millones de euros.
> ALERTAMINERA.net: La Sociedade Galega de Historia Natural alerta de la peligrosidad de la balsa de residuos que Edgewater pretende instalar en Cabana de Bergantiños
> 
> No entiendo como un gobierno puede permitir a un chicharro de mierda montar semejante historia.
> ...



No tengo más datos que los públicos, los chismes que conozco son de las empresas españolas porque sus directivos se suelen enorgullecer de sus fechorías.

Es evidente que son insolvente ante un evento de ese calibre cuando anda pidiendo 5M usd para ir pagando las nóminas de sus empleados. Sin ingresos, no hay tu tía. Piensa bien su negocio, ingresos cero y si tienen un evento ..... a tomar todo por el culo. No obstante, la creación del negocio en Galicia les obligaría a aportar una garantía para una póliza de seguro que muy pocos se atreverán a otorgar de forma que exigirán unas garantías que no tienen así que venderán una parte significativa de la mina / derechos a otro más grande que sí tenga músculo para hacerlo. Si hay lío, habrá alboroto y le pillará a president navegan en planeadora por alguna ría de noche y a alta velocidad.

[YOUTUBE]6fVE8kSM43I[/YOUTUBE]

La bolsa es de lo más transparente que existe y de momento cotiza guano. No hay más que decir.

Piensa bien, es una empresa sin colchón que no puede soportar las garantías de un póliza grande.

P.D: Olvida el uso de los MP. La NSA nos vigila. Lo que pasa es que aquí tenemos asumido que no somos libres. Sin embargo, los alemanes se cabrean pensando que ellos son los "nazis" del lugar.


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Sobre lo comentado, muy facilito:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ufff que abajo la veo.

Paciencia ...


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2013)

vmmp29 dijo:


> se ha abierto el hilo de julio.......



Si me lo pide la forería, no tendría inconveniente en abrilo y así canto un chisme en un hilo que promete ser épico.

Your turn.


----------



## carloszorro (30 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> No tengo más datos que los públicos, los chismes que conozco son de las empresas españolas porque sus directivos se suelen enorgullecer de sus fechorías.
> 
> Es evidente que son insolvente ante un evento de ese calibre cuando anda pidiendo 5M usd para ir pagando las nóminas de sus empleados. Sin ingresos, no hay tu tía. Piensa bien su negocio, ingresos cero y si tienen un evento ..... a tomar todo por el culo. No obstante, la creación del negocio en Galicia les obligaría a aportar una garantía para una póliza de seguro que muy pocos se atreverán a otorgar de forma que exigirán unas garantías que no tienen así que venderán una parte significativa de la mina / derechos a otro más grande que sí tenga músculo para hacerlo. Si hay lío, habrá alboroto y le pillará a president navegan en planeadora por alguna ría de noche y a alta velocidad.
> 
> ...



Lo del MP era para no ensuciar demasiado el hilo. 
Gracias Janus.


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2013)

Claca dijo:


> Sobre lo comentado, muy facilito:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahí hay un HCH pequeño que corona claramente la subida desde 4 y está marcando target un poco por debajo de cuatro euros.
Ojo.

---------- Post added 30-jun-2013 at 21:23 ----------




carloszorro dijo:


> Lo del MP era para no ensuciar demasiado el hilo.
> Gracias Janus.



Esto hilo aguanta lo que sea y más si es carne chunga que nos permita poder ver cómo hacer dinero. Aquí no malgastamos los años de inversión fructífera 

Para ganar dinero en el carbón hay que irse al NYSE. Allí los cortos y los largos son magníficos y siempre posibles porque nunca habrá un gobierno que limite las posiciones. Se puede ganar muchos dinero haciendo spreads entre diferentes tipos de carbón (steel, themal, ....)

[YOUTUBE]cOVzXYEU3Bk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Jun 2013)

Yo lo espero 3,8€, que justo va con el origen la última subida que dibuja Claca.

Cabrones, no me reportéis por campear ::


----------



## inversobres (30 Jun 2013)

Claca, y como.afectaria ese posible rebote de los grandes en la tendencia que comentaste del ibex? Recuerdo que comentabas que veias dificil pasar de los 8600, a parte de otras cosas. Viendo a dependencia del ibex con esos dos a lo mejor nos viene un mes caliente.

---------- Post added 30-jun-2013 at 21:41 ----------

Bertok, no se como estara para ver los minimos anteriores (3,5)...


----------



## juanfer (30 Jun 2013)

Cuidado con SAN, porque si hubiera una quita en la deuda de Portugal, SAN va a tener problemas, y alguno más.


----------



## Janus (30 Jun 2013)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo lo espero 3,8€, que justo va con el origen la última subida que dibuja Claca.
> 
> Cabrones, no me reportéis por campear ::



En 3,8 euros es el primer objetivo. Vamos a ver si llega, se podría dar la vuelta antes, y si lo hace en qué condiciones lo hace.

Ya te adelanto que en 3,8 euros, habrá mucho miedo y nos atreveremos a invertir en nada. Es imposible abstraerse de cómo esté en esos momentos el IBEX y ya te digo que el comparable sería muy abajo.

Algunos dicen, decimos, que el origen el tramo importante de recuperación en el IBEX fue un doble suelo en los 6000 pero hay que tener en cuenta que ese doble suelo está por terminar de conformarse con otra pata de apoyo en los 6000.

Tras las elecciones alemanas, ya no habrá nada realmente sustancioso para posponer la estrategia real de los alemanes. Si os fijáis, están constantemente regulando cómo serán los rescates, los órdenes de prelación etc..... y eso es porque lo vamos a ver.

Lo que viene es muy claro: bienvenidos.

[YOUTUBE]o1tj2zJ2Wvg[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 30-jun-2013 at 21:51 ----------




juanfer dijo:


> Cuidado con SAN, porque si hubiera una quita en la deuda de Portugal, SAN va a tener problemas, y alguno más.



Ya verás el problema de Brasil. Allí no hace falta quita, simplemente con que suba la mora porque el país se vuelve "débil" al faltarle las anfetaminas del capital internacional .......

El botines va a llorar. Le daremos ánimos y apoyos para que no baje de los dos euros por acción.

[YOUTUBE]zRIbf6JqkNc[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 30-jun-2013 at 21:55 ----------

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...erywhere-no-caso-a-analistos.html#post9370145


----------



## ponzi (30 Jun 2013)

carloszorro dijo:


> Necesito que algún analista fundamental me mire los números de esta minera junior, multiplicando el nº de acciones por su precio actual a mi me da una valoración de la empresa en torno a los 7 millones de €.
> 
> Gold mining exploration company - Gold Stock Investment -- Edgewater Exploration
> 
> ...



En quiebra no estan porque tienen unos 3-4 mill de efectivo en la caja, ahora como bien dice janus el negocio es muy debil y viendo el gasto en personal debe ser el director la secretaria y el del tambor....Ppr cierto en contabilidad existe una metodologia que si bien no es usada en las cuentas anuales es muy util para ver donde esta creando valor el negocio...Es el EVA...Estado del valor añadido..Es comparar quien gana mas el estado via impuestos, el personal,los accionistas o la banca via deuda.En este caso la respuesta es clara, aqui los unicos que ganan son los que tienen nomina. Aclarar que invertir en mineras es muy dificil y en muy pocas ocasiones el pez pequeño es el ganador, cuando compites en precio vendiwndo la misma materia prima sin diferenciacion ninguna quien de verdad gana es el que tiene las mejores minas y con los menores costes.En España tenemls carbon a expuertas pero de nada sirve, si no esta subvencionado no puede competir contra el mercado foraneo.







Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Poooooooooooooooonziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii




Hombre señor Pirata  Me ha alegrado el fin de semana, menudo honor....Por cierto tengo una pregunta para usted, tengo ganas de sacarle un poco de partido a la gráfica y al i5 y como ya tengo todos los Tomb raider que recuerdos Lara...me han comentado que las aventuras de Monkey island están bastante bien y como lleva de avatar al protagonista....que juego de la saga para un novato es mas recomendable??






Janus dijo:


> No tiene ingresos ni previsión a corto plazo. Viendo el tamaño de sus gastos en Admon deben ser tres y el del tambor. Vamos que el jefe y la secretaria a la que castiga :o
> 
> https://www.google.com/finance?q=CVE:EDW&fstype=ii&ei=Q3bQUeDuJIH5wAOPSQ
> 
> ...



Ole señor Janus, muy buen análisis, ya veo que alguna que otra vez miras las cuentasHay que ser abiertos de miras, aunque un negocio a priori no nos guste puede que su situación estrategica o financiera cambie y con ello su grafico.Tienes bastante merito has pillado ya varios mínimos coincidiendo siempre con cambios contables muy significativos....First solar o Gamesa


----------



## ponzi (30 Jun 2013)

Pirata no puedo subir la imagen de la firma...Mañana en el ordenador bajo los pixeles


----------



## ponzi (30 Jun 2013)

Janus dijo:


> En 3,8 euros es el primer objetivo. Vamos a ver si llega, se podría dar la vuelta antes, y si lo hace en qué condiciones lo hace.
> 
> Ya te adelanto que en 3,8 euros, habrá mucho miedo y nos atreveremos a invertir en nada. Es imposible abstraerse de cómo esté en esos momentos el IBEX y ya te digo que el comparable sería muy abajo.
> 
> ...



No se yo veo mas diversificado a BBVA además de que vale menos, aun así creo que no es el momento aun de entrar banca al margen de Bankinter y no precisamente por el negocio bancario si no por el crecimiento de linea directa


----------

